# Discussion: UK anti-vaxx 'freedom' morons, protests and QAnon idiots



## editor (May 7, 2020)

Utter cunts, every last one of them.



Sad to see Festival-Eye Guide have gone full loon but they're getting a deserved roasting on Facebook


----------



## NoXion (May 7, 2020)

It's a ruse to get them to expose themselves to the gullibility rays. The orbiting Credulon-69 satellite network will find it easier to hit the targets if they all gather in one open space.


----------



## mx wcfc (May 7, 2020)

Darwinism in action hopefully.


----------



## Supine (May 7, 2020)

Yeah, leave them to it and good luck!


----------



## xes (May 7, 2020)

I bet there'll be loads of them wearing masks.


----------



## bmd (May 7, 2020)

Wow. How utterly demoralising for our amazing NHS staff. Gathering together is the new cuntish.


----------



## Teaboy (May 7, 2020)

16th May?

By the way the papers are talking we'll all be out in the parks having picnics by then.  That'll confuse this lot.


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2020)

They'll change it to a Mass Stay at Home and Touch Your Face protest.


----------



## maomao (May 7, 2020)

I doubt this actually happens. Maybe a few dozen nutters at most turn up and get told to fuck off by the rozzers.


----------



## LDC (May 7, 2020)

Feeling slightly more well disposed towards humanity this morning, I'd make a SWAG that about 50% of the people going to this will probably be vulnerable in some way. Fuck the other 50% as manipulative scumbags for sure, but I do have some sympathy (albeit deeply buried sometimes) for the others.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 7, 2020)

Just go along and start coughing dramatically, and see how many of these non-believer pricks run for the trees then.


----------



## High Voltage (May 7, 2020)

Stupid, like rust, never sleeps.
And Stupid, like a terrorist, only has to be really stupid every now and then to succeed, whereas Sensible has to be Sensible all the time


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2020)

My sister lives in Germany...she has been telling me that there have been a lot of protests in Germany on the vaccine issue, as, if i understand correctly, the German government was saying that without having taken the vaccine when it becomes available you wont get an immunity passport, and without that passport you wont be allowed access to work, school etc.
This effectively makes taking a vaccine compulsory

Supposedly due to public pressure, including demonstrations and other civil protest acts the German government have back tracked on this to some degree.

All this is second hand info, and am happy to stand corrected on this version of events. Reno?

I'm not an anti-vaxer, however this vaccine is going to be rushed through the usual safety checks when it  comes and there is potentially some risk of it not being as safe as it should be to take if longer term testing were in place. That said we are nowhere near that point yet, so I cant see any reason to get worked up yet. Ill wait to see what the medical world says on the vaccine at the time.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2020)

I'm not supposed to have live vaccines due to a history of previous adverse reactions. So I'm 100% in favour of compulsory vaccination for everyone else, because herd immunity is the only kind of immunity I'm likely to get.

Also I loathe, despise and detest anti-vaxxers and I want everything they hate most to happen to them. You know, the way polio used to happen to innocent children.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> Darwinism in action hopefully.



You've not read much of Darwin's work I suspect. Evolution is not a process which systematically eliminates morons. As should be evident from the vast hordes of them humanity has managed to acquire.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> My sister lives in Germany...she has been telling me that there have been a lot of protests in Germany on the vaccine issue, as, if i understand correctly, the German government was saying that without having taken the vaccine when it becomes available you wont get an immunity passport, and without that passport you wont be allowed access to work, school etc.
> This effectively makes taking a vaccine compulsory
> 
> Supposedly due to public pressure, including demonstrations and other civil protest acts the German government have back tracked on this to some degree.
> ...


tbh I don't have a problem at all in principle with Germany's approach, if that's what they're intending. Compulsory? Not quite. But if there are no medical reasons for you not to have it (and some will have medical reasons), then you don't get to go around as normal among those who have had it. It's precisely because there are medical reasons for some people not to have it that it's so important for everyone else to have it. It's pretty basic social contract stuff for me. Sometimes that trumps individual freedoms, and I would call this one of those times. 

That said, I'd prefer a soft approach at first if at all possible. I'd like, perhaps naively, to think that enough people would take it to make the very few who won't not such a worry.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I'm not an anti-vaxer, however this vaccine is going to be rushed through the usual safety checks when it  comes and there is potentially some risk of it not being as safe as it should be to take if longer term testing were in place.


I don't think even the staunchest pro-vaccine campaigners are advocating people take ones that haven't been properly tested.


----------



## Reno (May 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> My sister lives in Germany...she has been telling me that there have been a lot of protests in Germany on the vaccine issue, as, if i understand correctly, the German government was saying that without having taken the vaccine when it becomes available you wont get an immunity passport, and without that passport you wont be allowed access to work, school etc.
> This effectively makes taking a vaccine compulsory
> 
> Supposedly due to public pressure, including demonstrations and other civil protest acts the German government have back tracked on this to some degree.
> ...


The protests in Germany have been similar to those in the US, they are mostly by extremists (both on the left and the right)  and by conspiraloons. I see no evidence here of vaccines being rushed through, there is no sign of a vaccine for Covid 19. Germany has just agreed to spent a lot of money on research into a vaccine/treatment, that's all .

Immunisation has been made compulsory, this was mainly in regard to measles and i'm all for it. There is a dangerous culture of homeopathy and alternative medicine here in Germany, it's far more mainstream than in the UK, so with that you'll also get more anti-vaxers kicking up a fuss. There have been violent assaults on journalists just doing their job at several of these protests, so that should tell you something about the participants.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> tbh I don't have a problem at all in principle with Germany's approach, if that's what they're intending. Compulsory? Not quite. But if there are no medical reasons for you not to have it (and some will have medical reasons), then you don't get to go around as normal among those who have had it. It's precisely because there are medical reasons for some people not to have it that it's so important for everyone else to have it. It's pretty basic social contract stuff for me. Sometimes that trumps individual freedoms, and I would call this one of those times.
> 
> That said, I'd prefer a soft approach at first if at all possible. I'd like, perhaps naively, to think that enough people would take it to make the very few who won't not such a worry.



Just as theres a drive to get people back to work - before its safe to do so - so there MIGHT be a drive to get people to take a vacinne - before its safe to do so.
Im being speculative here. Lets wait and see what happens, and what the wider medical establishment says (as opposed to the opinion of Cumming's uncle who is a vet)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Just as theres a drive to get people back to work - before its safe to do so - so there MIGHT be a drive to get people to take a vacinne - before its safe to do so.
> Im being speculative here. Lets wait and see what happens, and what the wider medical establishment says (not the opinion of Cumming's uncle who is vet)


I'm not taking a vaccine that hasn't been approved by expert bodies that I trust. I reckon most people would be of the same opinion. Is that likely to happen, though?


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I don't think even the staunchest pro-vaccine campaigners are advocating people take ones that haven't been properly tested.



for the sake of waffling on this thread:
-the world is plunging into depression
-people are already running out of money to live
-its only May
-a vaccine is a long way off, relatively speaking
-the pressure on the role of that vaccine is huge and potentially subject to political pressure and interference
-therefore there are logical reasons to at least be vigilant that a vaccine is rolled out properly.

I expect it will be, there'll be the eyes of the whole world on it. I'm not personally worried. But I can imagine why some people might be. Supposedly there is some historical precedent off badly rolled out medicine in the world, in relatively recent times, that did have negative health effects <I dont know the details, was told but have forgotten....Denmark? Sweden possible? Again hearing this 2nd hand about conversations happening in Germany


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2020)

Anti-vaxxers are fucking odd, aren't they? I guess along with antibiotics, vaccinations are THE achievement of modern medicine. How do such people even exist?    I don't blame Frank for being angry that they exist.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I'm not personally worried. But I can imagine why some people might be.


This is the nub of it, though, no? Some people might be worried, but is that a reason to allow them not to have the vaccine once it's rolled out? If there are only a handful of worriers, ok, but if there are too many, then I would have to say no, it's not a reason to allow them not to have it. I would say 'Steel yourselves, and have the courage to overcome your worries for the common good.'


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2020)

I *think / guess *this the case I was being told about

"Dr. Tegnell has faced criticism over a pandemic strategy before. During the 2009 swine flu outbreak, he advocated widespread use of a vaccine from GlaxoSmithKline called Pandemrix even though it had been rushed into service. Eventually more than 400 Swedish children who had been inoculated developed narcolepsy, a rare sleep disorder, and the drug was taken off the market. Several other European countries also used Pandemrix and reported cases of narcolepsy, but Sweden was among the largest users of the drug. The government later apologized and provided compensation to those affected. Dr. Tegnell has defended its use and said at the time that it was hard to balance “400 children with narcolepsy against about 100 deaths.” "









						Swedish epidemiologist Anders Tegnell the target of praise, criticism over handling of COVID-19 pandemic
					

The 64-year old bureaucrat has become such a polarizing figure that while 2,000 Swedish scientists have signed a petition denouncing his strategy, more than 100,000 people have joined Anders Tegnell fan clubs




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				




Pretty sure Sweden was involved in the example i was told about


----------



## NoXion (May 7, 2020)

This acquired narcolepsy, was it a permanent or a temporary condition for those affected? If temporary, then I might be convinced that such side effects are worth it. If permanent, then absolutely not.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Anti-vaxxers are fucking odd, aren't they? I guess along with antibiotics, vaccinations are THE achievement of modern medicine. How do such people even exist?    I don't blame Frank for being angry that they exist.



Technically we discovered antibiotics, but we invented vaccines. And it is better to stop people falling into the river than to simply fish them out somewhere downstream, so vaccinatons are the winner. 

I do think some of the discourse around vaccines is overly negative however. Instead of 'anti-vax' for example, we should label people as 'pro-death'.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> So I'm 100% in favour of compulsory vaccination for everyone else



I'm in favour of lockdown for everyone else.


----------



## 8ball (May 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Instead of 'anti-vax' for example, we should label people as 'pro-death'.



That would make things confusing when they get in a ruck with the "pro life" crowd.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Technically we discovered antibiotics, but we invented vaccines. And it is better to stop people falling into the river than to simply fish them out somewhere downstream, so vaccinatons are the winner.
> 
> I do think some of the discourse around vaccines is overly negative however. Instead of 'anti-vax' for example, we should label people as 'pro-death'.



these pro-Covid groups (particularly the US protesters) are fundamentally anti-human (fuck the vulnerable) and should be clearly identified as such in all reporting. Pages like the one referenced in this page and related YouTube fuckery need reporting and shutting down in all instances, I’m dobbing in anything I come across.


----------



## xes (May 7, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> 16th May?
> 
> By the way the papers are talking we'll all be out in the parks having picnics by then.  That'll confuse this lot.


To the point of them actually thinking that everyone is there for them.


----------



## spitfire (May 7, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> these pro-Covid groups (particularly the US protesters) are fundamentally anti-human (fuck the vulnerable) and should be clearly identified as such in all reporting. Pages like the one referenced in this page and related YouTube fuckery need reporting and shutting down in all instances, I’m dobbing in anything I come across.



yeah I’m doing similar.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2020)

NoXion said:


> This acquired narcolepsy, was it a permanent or a temporary condition for those affected? If temporary, then I might be convinced that such side effects are worth it. If permanent, then absolutely not.


Permanent

"More than 1300 people who received a vaccine to prevent the flu developed narcolepsy, an incurable, debilitating condition that causes overpowering daytime sleepiness, sometimes accompanied by a sudden muscle weakness in response to strong emotions such as laughter or anger. The manufacturer, GlaxoSmithKline (GSK), has acknowledged the link, and some patients and their families have already been awarded compensation"






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org
				





Six million people in Britain, and more across Europe, were given the Pandemrix vaccine made by GlaxoSmithKline during the 2009-10 swine flu pandemic, but the jab was withdrawn after doctors noticed a sharp rise in narcolepsy among those who received it.
The sleep disorder is permanent and can cause people to fall asleep dozens of times a day. Some narcoleptics have night terrors and a muscular condition called cataplexy that can lead them to collapse on the spot.








						Ministers lose fight to stop payouts over swine flu jab narcolepsy cases
					

Dozens of children who developed sleep disorder after getting vaccine could get compensation after high court ruling




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2020)

The prize for the first company to make this vaccine is enormous. Big pharmas record here is far from untainted. In the US the president is so keen to find a cure and switch capitalism on again he advocated injecting bleach. If the likes of glaxo come up with something as Pandemrix, no way is Trump going to slow the process down, it'll be rolled out as fast as possible. 

So yeah, there are reasons to be cautious, at least.

What this lot protesting in the OP have in mind I have no idea though. It could be any old batshit.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 7, 2020)

ska invita said:


> The prize for the first company to make this vaccine is enormous. Big pharmas record here is far from untainted. In the US the president is so keen to find a cure and switch capitalism on again he advocated injecting bleach. If the likes of glaxo come up with something as Pandemrix, no way is Trump going to slow the process down, it'll be rolled out as fast as possible.
> 
> So yeah, there are reasons to be cautious, at least.
> 
> What this lot protesting in the OP have in mind I have no idea though. It could be any old batshit.


Shit of the right animal at least.


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2020)

From that Guardian piece, what happened in the UK;


The welfare minister, Iain Duncan Smith, will announce the reversal in October, according to a letter seen by the Guardian. "It has been accepted that, on the balance of probability, vaccination has contributed to … disablement," the letter says.

The DWP denies that any disability caused by Pandemrix is severe enough to qualify for statutory compensation, a £120,000 tax-free lump sum, but invites people to respond within three weeks.

....

"The decision to recommend that children got this vaccine during the flu pandemic was based on evidence available at the time, along with the advice from the European Medicines Agency which approved its use.


And so it goes.
...I won't be rushing to be front of the line when a vaccine arrives. Doesn't mean id never take it. But even with the stick of not getting an immunity passport I can imagine circumstances I'd wait a bit longer. Or not. A conversation for next year really, though who knows, they might rush one through a lot sooner.


----------



## WouldBe (May 7, 2020)

You could always collect the gunk produced by covid patients and spray the nutters with it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> You could always collect the gunk produced by covid patients and spray the nutters with it.



Teensy bit of a war crime though.


----------



## WouldBe (May 7, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Teensy bit of a war crime though.


Suppose so.

What if you sprayed the park just before they turn up. Put up warning signs then if they choose to ignore the warning, just like they want to ignore the lockdown, then it's their stupid fault.


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2020)

They'd probably do just as good a job themselves, they're bound to go round hugging and kissing each other and wiping away the tears to demonstrate how little they believe it all.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> The protests in Germany have been similar to those in the US, they are mostly by extremists (both on the left and the right)  and by conspiraloons. I see no evidence here of vaccines being rushed through, there is no sign of a vaccine for Covid 19. Germany has just agreed to spent a lot of money on research into a vaccine/treatment, that's all .
> 
> Immunisation has been made compulsory, this was mainly in regard to measles and i'm all for it. There is a dangerous culture of homeopathy and alternative medicine here in Germany, it's far more mainstream than in the UK, so with that you'll also get more anti-vaxers kicking up a fuss. There have been violent assaults on journalists just doing their job at several of these protests, so that should tell you something about the participants.


Problem reaction solution brother and they’ve had the vaccine all along, haven't you researched the 750,000 kids in India that are fucked due to Gates’s vaccinations or the warrant for his arrest there, looking at all these comments I just can’t believe there are that many idiots in one place at the same time 🤷‍♂️


----------



## colacubes (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Problem reaction solution brother and they’ve had the vaccine all along, haven't you researched the 750,000 kids in India that are fucked due to Gates’s vaccinations or the warrant for his arrest there, looking at all these comments I just can’t believe there are that many idiots in one place at the same time 🤷‍♂️



WE GOT A LIVE ONE


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

colacubes said:


> WE GOT A LIVE ONE


Really have haven’t we, under 300,000 deaths from a population of 7 billion has you making rediculous comments, 300,000 deaths in just London may be nearly a pandemic..... Enjoy the consequences of what’s happening Mr Hot Cookie 😀


----------



## Voley (May 8, 2020)

Mr Hot Cookie


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Oh boy, _fresh meat_.



Marco Lebone said:


> Problem reaction solution brother and they’ve had the vaccine all along,



Then why haven't they been deploying it already? There are countless businesses worldwide who are screaming for people to get back to work. A vaccine would speed this along. Massive amounts of money are being lost and money is what makes this world go round. So why the fuck would anyone drag this out?



> haven't you researched the 750,000 kids in India that are fucked due to Gates’s vaccinations or the warrant for his arrest there,



No, because that's bullshit. Why do you believe any of that is real?



> looking at all these comments I just can’t believe there are that many idiots in one place at the same time 🤷‍♂️



Dunning-Kruger.



Marco Lebone said:


> Really have haven’t we, under 300,000 deaths from a population of 7 billion has you making rediculous comments, 300,000 deaths in just London may be nearly a pandemic..... Enjoy the consequences of what’s happening Mr Hot Cookie 😀



How many people have to die before, in your no doubt expert opinion, we can consider it a pandemic? Go on then, put a price on human life like you accuse Big Pharma of doing.


----------



## Voley (May 8, 2020)

If colacubes hasn't changed her tagline to 'Mr Hot Cookie' by the end of the day, I shall be most disappointed.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> haven't you researched the 750,000 kids in India that are fucked due to Gates’s vaccinations or the warrant for his arrest there



Interesting - do you have a reference for this?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> makes


Because my friend the powers that be wouldn’t want the sheeple waking up would they, 300,000 dead (even they are false figures) WORLDWIDE, do you really see that as a pandemic, haven’t you heard Bill Gates over decades admitting to looking at ways to decrease population, this is communism brother, enjoy it because it’s here to stay.... But I do suspect many that comment actually want it.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Voley said:


> If colacubes hasn't changed her tagline to 'Mr Hot Cookie' by the end of the day, I shall be most disappointed.


Smell lefty middle class leanings here


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2020)

You don't know the half of it Mr Loon Cunt.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Interesting - do you have a reference for this?


Let me get back to you on this one 👍


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

rekil said:


> You don't know the half of it Mr Loon Cunt.


Talk of utter bravery, Trotzki


----------



## colacubes (May 8, 2020)

Voley said:


> If colacubes hasn't changed her tagline to 'Mr Hot Cookie' by the end of the day, I shall be most disappointed.



Rude not to


----------



## LDC (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Because my friend the powers that be wouldn’t want the sheeple waking up would they, 300,000 dead (even they are false figures) WORLDWIDE, do you really see that as a pandemic, haven’t you heard Bill Gates over decades admitting to looking at ways to decrease population, this is communism brother, enjoy it because it’s here to stay.... But I do suspect many that comment actually want it.



HOUSE! Conspiracy 'theory' bingo!

So, are you in the 50% of vulnerable people that believe this idiotic shit, or are you in the 50% of nasty manipulative people using it for something Marco Lebone?


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Because my friend the powers that be wouldn’t want the sheeple waking up would they,



How would people be "woken up" by bringing the world more quickly back to normal by deploying a vaccine ?



> 300,000 dead (even they are false figures) WORLDWIDE, do you really see that as a pandemic,



The definition of a pandemic is not dependent on the number of people killed.



> haven’t you heard Bill Gates over decades admitting to looking at ways to decrease population,



No, but I have heard a bunch of people claiming that's what he wants. Claims are not evidence, however.



> this is communism brother, enjoy it because it’s here to stay.... But I do suspect many that comment actually want it.



I'm a communist and I can definitely tell you that what we're all going through is NOT communism. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 8, 2020)

You can kind of tell on here when people are being deliberately moronic for a reaction. Even genuine idiots don’t hit quite this many buzzwords in a few posts.


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> You can kind of tell on here when people are being deliberately moronic for a reaction. Even genuine idiots don’t hit quite this many buzzwords in a few posts.



I think you underestimate genuine idiots.


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Problem reaction solution brother and they’ve had the vaccine all along, haven't you researched the 750,000 kids in India that are fucked due to Gates’s vaccinations or the warrant for his arrest there, looking at all these comments I just can’t believe there are that many idiots in one place at the same time 🤷‍♂️



PROBLEM

Man who believes in shape shifting jew lizards posts on board.

REACTION

what a *cunt!*

SOLUTION

Banned by dinnertime.


----------



## Reno (May 8, 2020)

...and what does two sheds actually have to say about this, apart from their endorsement of our new friend ?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Oh boy, _fresh meat_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as deaths haven’t risen at all from flu like symptoms this year to any other I can confirm that the BBC and the likes have done a great job in filling fools heads with utter bullshit and I salute


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Let me get back to you on this one 👍











						Fact Check: No, India is Not Suing Bill Gates for Wrongful Polio Vaccination Deaths
					

Not everything on social media is true. This story on Bill Gates definitely isn't.




					www.news18.com


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> PROBLEM
> 
> Man who believes in shape shifting jew lizards posts on board.
> 
> ...


Banned? Mmmmm lefty banners at work again, keep banning people’s rights to reply Trotsky


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Seeing as deaths haven’t risen at all from flu like symptoms this year to any other I can confirm that the BBC and the likes have done a great job in filling fools heads with utter bullshit and I salute



Deaths have indeed risen. You are incorrect.


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Banned? Mmmmm lefty banners at work again, keep banning people’s rights to reply Trotsky



I would have you shot in the face live on state TV, your family watching in a sham court. That's what a lefty ban-fan I am.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I would have you shot in the face live on state TV, your family watching in a sham court. That's what a lefty ban-fan I am.


Would love a coward like you to say that to my face, because my actions wouldn’t please you most, Trotsky


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Would love a coward like you to say that to my face, because my actions wouldn’t please you most, Trotsky



Do you believe in the lizards yes or no?


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Banned? Mmmmm lefty banners at work again, keep banning people’s rights to reply Trotsky



This forum is private property, and the owners have the right to eject you. Why do you hate private property?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Do you believe in the lizards yes or no?


About as much as you do, so let’s not be silly


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> This forum is private property, and the owners have the right to eject you. Why do you hate private property?


Wow you are a fascist, but I do suspect you use that term on every other


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Wow you are a fascist, but I do suspect you use that term on every other



How am I a fascist? Is this forum private property, yes or no? Do the owners of private property have the right to eject visitors, yes or no?


----------



## Sue (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Do you believe in the lizards yes or no?


Surely everybody believes in the lizards? Ffs.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> You can kind of tell on here when people are being deliberately moronic for a reaction. Even genuine idiots don’t hit quite this many buzzwords in a few posts



I'm with this reaction.
This 'newbie' has *got* to be on an utterly deliberate wind-up IMO.
Do actual conspiranoids still use the word 'sheeple' FFS? 
I also suspect previous posting history on Urban under some different name or other </conspiracy ...  >


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

Sue said:


> Surely everybody believes in the lizards? Ffs.



I wish it was true. Reality is dull as fuck. I'd like to go Tesco and see the cashier shape-shift when no-one was looking, and rasp "HAVE YOU GOT A CLUBCARD?" at me.


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Do actual conspiranoids still use the word 'sheeple' FFS?



As someone who browses loon shit for fun, yes, yes they do.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> How am I a fascist? Is this forum private property, yes or no? Do the owners of private property have the right to eject visitors, yes or no?


What for simply expressing an opinion, yeah mate a fascist indeed


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> I wish it was true. Reality is dull as fuck. I'd like to go Tesco and see the cashier shape-shift when no-one was looking, and rasp "HAVE YOU GOT A CLUBCARD?" at me.


Wow the leftwing middle classes sure are very witty in diverting topics with absolute hogwash


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> What for simply expressing an opinion, yeah mate a fascist indeed



Getting banned from a private forum is nothing like being oppressed by a fascist government. Stop being so melodramatic.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Getting banned from a private forum is nothing like being oppressed by a fascist government. Stop being so melodramatic.


So trying to get someone aimed off a PUBLIC forum for merely disagreeing isn’t an act of fascism ?


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Wow the leftwing middle classes sure are very witty in diverting topics with absolute hogwash



You're welcome round to my Islington maisonette anytime. I host slam poetry evenings on Thursdays. It's ukelele prog rock improv Saturday afternoons.


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> So trying to get someone aimed off a PUBLIC forum for merely disagreeing isn’t an act of fascism ?



No. Urban75 is not owned or financed by the state.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> haven't you researched the 750,000 kids in India that are fucked due to Gates’s vaccinations or the warrant for his arrest there


OMG can you tell me more pls i did not know about this and can only find websites that say its a lie. Please link to more info ?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> So trying to get someone aimed off a PUBLIC forum for merely disagreeing isn’t an act of fascism ?


And since when did a lefty hold the monopoly on accusations of melodrama, political correctness is melodrama of the highest order or cultural Marxism as is the correct term


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> No. Urban75 is not owned or financed by the state.



Not yet. Post-revolution editor can kiss goodbye to this as immediate expropriation measures are taken.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> No. Urban75 is not owned or financed by the state.


Ah private property that offers itself on the internet..... Is it a platform for debate or just a club for Marxists to enjoy chats ?


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> And since when did a lefty hold the monopoly on accusations of melodrama, political correctness is melodrama of the highest order or cultural Marxism as is the correct term



Nobody mentioned political correctness, except for you just now. That's irrelevant.


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Ah private property that offers itself on the internet..... Is it a platform for debate or just a club for Marxists to enjoy chats ?



It's whatever the owner decides it to be.


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Ah private property that offers itself on the internet..... Is it a platform for debate or just a club for Marxists to enjoy chats ?



Not just Marxist chat. There's a thread with some genuine Marxist boners. Also a very intense jacket potato debate. I feel you're selling us short.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> It's whatever the owner decides it to be.


Are you a Corbynite by any chance ?
Do you subscribe to communism ?


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

It's got to be a pisstake. Always fun though. Good luck Marco. Say hi to your brother Simon.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Not just Marxist chat. There's a thread with some genuine Marxist boners. Also a very intense jacket potato debate. I feel you're selling us short.


Does it offer an opinion that differs from leftwing politics ?


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Are you a Corbynite by any chance ?
> Do you subscribe to communism ?



What have my political leanings got to do with this?


----------



## colacubes (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> It's got to be a pisstake. Always fun though. Good luck Marco. Say hi to your brother Simon.



Don't you dare tar Simon Le Bon with this nonsense


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> It's got to be a pisstake. Always fun though. Good luck Marco. Say hi to your brother Simon.


Smart lefty diatribe as per, ever so smart middle class witty ever so funny comments


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> What have my political leanings got to do with this?


Because it reeks of cultural Marxism and a refusal to accept freedom of speech


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> So trying to get someone aimed off a PUBLIC forum for merely disagreeing isn’t an act of fascism ?


Its really out of order how you are being treated here. No one has any right to ban you from this forum - and clearly they are trying to do just that.
Trust me on this, just copy the following and paste it in the next post and also on your user profile and none of these closet stalinists will be able to touch you.
---------------------------------------------------------

I, Marco Lebone™, Creditor, Agent acting in full capacity as Author of the Copyright Trademark Name Claim autograph of © Marco Lebone or any other derivative thereof , a flesh and blood human being in possession of a sovereign and individual spirit, a living soul, do hereby make Oath and state the following is my Truth and my Law :



*Understanding and Intent :*



Whereas :



The United Kingdom is a common law jurisdiction enjoying the protection of cI, Marco Lebone ™, Creditor, Agent acting in full capacity as Author of the Copyright Trademark Name Claim autograph of ©MARCO LEBONE or any other derivative thereof , a flesh and blood human being in possession of a sovereign and individual spirit, a living soul, do hereby make Oath and state the following is my Truth and my Law :



*Understanding and Intent :*



Whereas :



The United Kingdom is a common law jurisdiction enjoying the protection of common law where equality before the law is paramount and mandatory,



The law of agent and principal applies and that service upon one is service upon both,



The universal maxim of law, to wit; the partner (Government) of my partner (MARCO LEBONE) is not my partner (Marco Lebone) applies herein and is in full force and effect,



All Acts are statutes restricted in scope and applicability by the British Constitution and common law,



A Claim of Right establishes 'lawful excuse', a tenet of common law and I may choose not to obey a, court, tribunal, statute, Act or order,



I have the right to revoke or deny consent to be represented and thus governed and in so doing exist free of government control, obligations, limitations and statutory restraints,



Notices served to Corporations, or persons acting as principals or agents for said Corporations, retain legal validity, effectiveness, and authority of any established Claims and/or Understandings and/or Intents, without prejudice, if positions or persons holding certain positions of the said Corporations are replaced, succeeded or changed in any way,



All services provided by the United Kingdom are to support human rights and should be free for *all *humans or are paid for by the United Kingdom and being served by the United Kingdom does not forfeit my rights,



Nothing in this Notice affects my rights to any pension, service or claim and so on, based on contributions currently or previously paid to the United Kingdom,



Legalese is the language of the Law Society, it is similar to English, but is not, I do not speak or understand it and all communications with me shall be in plain English,



Any court or government has a legal responsibility to identify itself as de facto or de jure and not doing so when asked is fraudulent and in fact a criminal offense of fraud,



Upon my declaration any and all agreements, contracts, claims, and so on, are accordingly null and void where they are in unfair or unreasonable violation of my human's rights,



Acting peacefully within community standards does not breach the peace,



Any action for which I can apply for and receive a licence, consent or permission, must itself be a fundamentally lawful action and therefore no application is required and therefore I do not have to register, apply, submit, beg, pay or be governed to exercise my rights at common-law including but not limited to :


The development erection alteration and extension of building/s or structure/s on or below land or water within the boundary of my property,
Travelling on the public highway in an unregistered, private automobile held under a claim of right without license provided I am not engaging in commerce thereupon, and said automobile can be lawfully unmarked and void of license plates or marked as I wish, such as through the use of identification plates, similar in appearance to license plates,
The birth of children,
I have a right to use my property without having to pay for the use or enjoyment of it,



A summons is merely an invitation to attend and those issued by the Ministry of Justice or its franchises which are de facto corporations, creates no obligation or dishonour if ignored,



Peace officers have a duty to distinguish between statutes and law and failure to do so is gross negligence equivalent to fraud and those who attempt to enforce statutes against me are in fact breaking the law,



I can travel with my guests freely, by any means through the United Kingdom, unmolested and where no harm, injury, loss or breach of the peace has been observed peace officers have no reason to :


Stop me and my guests on a public highway,
To ask for traffic documents as these are obtained by application and
I have the right to refuse interaction with them and I am not obliged to answer their questions,
I have the right to refuse to interact or co-operate with criminals, de facto government agents or grossly negligent peace officers,
If I have the power to elect a representative and empower them to appoint peace officers then I also have the power to appoint directly, I so I must have the power to fulfill those duties my self,
The Law provides remedy at all times, even against rogue or negligent peace officers and de facto governments,



I am not obliged to obey the orders of any one claiming to be a Queen or King or those acting on behalf of such an entity or any one who claims authority over me,



There may be more of this to follow,



Therefore be it now known to any and all interested, concerned or affected parties, that I Marco Lebone, am a Freeman and do hereby serve notice and state clearly specifically and unequivocally my intent to peacefully and lawfully exist free of all statutory obligations, restrictions and that I maintain all rights at law to trade, exchange or barter and exist without deceptive governance and to do so without limitations, restrictions or regulations created by others and without my consent.



*Claim :*



I, Marco Lebone am a Freeman who operates with full responsibility and not a child of the government and do not seek or need permission to engage in lawful and peaceful activities, especially from those who claim limited liability.



I claim Common Law jurisdiction to resolve matters of commerce with equitable remedy by estoppel.



The right to engage in these activities and that all property held by me is held under a Claim of Right.



Once this Notice is served, anyone who interferes with my lawful activities and who fails to properly dispute or make lawful counterclaim is breaking the law, cannot claim good faith or colour of right and that such transgressions will be dealt with in a properly convened court de jure.



It is my right and solemn duty not only to keep the peace but also to intervene wherever may be necessary to ensure that the peace is kept.



That my identity can forever be established correctly by my presence as a human being together as may be necessary sworn attestations from friends, family, and other associates.



That this supercedes any necessity to obtain or carry any form of external token such as an Identity Card for any lawful purpose of establishing my true identity for the simple reason that no such token can ever represent my sovereign soul.



That the courts in the United Kingdom are de-facto and are in fact in the profitable business of conducting, witnessing and facilitating the transactions of security interests and I further claim they require the consent of both parties prior to providing any such services and I do hereby deny consent to any transaction of a security interest issuing under any Act for as herein stated as a Freeman I am not subject to any Act.



Any and all agreements, contracts, claims, and so on, are accordingly null and void as they are in unfair or unreasonable violation of my human's rights.



The law of agent and principal applies and that service upon one is service upon both, and therefore affected parties wishing to dispute these claims or make their own counterclaims must respond within FOURTEEN (14) days of service of Notice, certified proof of delivery is proof of service. Responses must be under Oath or attestation, upon full commercial liability and penalty of perjury and registered in the Notary Office herein.



Failure to register a dispute in the stated fashion and time against these claims, and then successfully defeating these claims in a court of common law will result in an automatic default judgment securing forevermore all rights herein claimed and establishing permanent and irrevocable estoppel by acquiescence barring the bringing of charges by peace officer or prosecutor under any statute or Act or regulation against My Self Freeman Marco Lebone for exercising these lawful and properly established rights, freedoms and duties.


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Because it reeks of cultural Marxism and a refusal to accept freedom of speech



Private property is cultural Marxism? You're on a wind-up.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Not just Marxist chat. There's a thread with some genuine Marxist boners. Also a very intense jacket potato debate. I feel you're selling us short.


Any views allowed from anything but the left ?


----------



## Voley (May 8, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Don't you dare tar Simon Le Bon with this nonsense


Did you see that Duran Duran are doing one of Tim Burgess' listening parties? He's getting some proper big names now. I had to admire him for trying to tap up Mick Jagger the other day.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2020)

Also this bit Marco - this is really important

*My Fee Schedule :*



For any transgressions by peace officers, government principals or agents or justice system participants is :



FIVE HUNDRED (£500) POUNDS GBP PER HOUR or portion thereof if being questioned, interrogated or in any way detained, harassed or otherwise regulated and



FIVE THOUSAND (£5000) POUNDS GBP PER HOUR or portion thereof if I am handcuffed, transported, incarcerated or subjected to any adjudication process, and



FIFTY THOUSAND (£50,000) POUNDS GBP PER DAY if any personal property is being taken away from me without my express written and notarized consent and



FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND (£500,000) POUNDS GBP PER INDIVIDUAL reasonably involved, for any violence brought against me, my family or anyone under my care and if I am ever forced to suffer the effects of what has come to be known as non-lethal weapon such as a Taser, without my express written and Notarised consent.



The right to be entirely free to determine my own medication needs at all times and never under any circumstances be forced to ingest or otherwise receive into my body by way of vaccination, electro-magnetic energy, audio or visual energy or any other method any substance or alien energies I choose not to accept.



For any transgressions by peace officers, government principles, agents of the justice system, agents of the medical professions, or anyone else, in the event I am forced to undergo any such ingestion forced on me is :



FIVE MILLION (£5,000,000) POUNDS GBP PER INDIVIDUAL reasonably involved, without my express written and Notarised consent.



The right to use a Notary Public to secure payment of the aforementioned FEE SCHEDULE against any transgressors who by their actions or omissions harm me or my interests, directly or by proxy in any way.



The right to choose a lawful method of payment upon demand.



The right to convene a proper court de jure in order to address any potentially criminal actions of any peace officers, government principals or agents or justice system participants who having been served notice of this claim fail to dispute or discuss or make lawful counterclaim and then interfere by act or omission with the lawful exercise of properly claimed and established rights and freedoms.



The right to use any service provided by the Government that I deem necessary without such affecting my status as a Freeman.



The right to keep and use as I see fit any and all inheritances given to me.



The right to determine what is best for me, my family and anyone under my care.



The right to govern myself accordingly and to refuse any service or intervention by any level of government.



The right to have, in the event of my death, all of my property and inheritances that I pass on, protected by this Claim and that my Will is my final word.



The right to de-register anything that has been registered by me and by this Notice anything so registered is now de-registered.



The right of lawful excuse.



The right to deal with any counterclaims or disputes publicly and in an open forum using discussion and negotiation and to capture and record said discussion and negotiation for whatever lawful purpose as I see fit.





*Definitions :*



1. Marco Lebone is Marco Lebone ™, Creditor, Agent acting in full capacity as Author of the Copyright Trademark Name Claim autograph of ©MARCO LEBONE or any other derivative thereof.



2. Statute is a legislated rule of society which has been given the force of law.



3. Society is a number of people joined by mutual consent to deliberate, determine and act for a common goal.



4. Freeman is Freeman-on-the-Land.



5. Community is a unified body of individuals with common interests living in a particular area.



6. A by-law is defined as a rule of a corporation.



7. Notice is Notice of Understanding and Intent and Claim of Right.



8. Corporations also means Companies.



9. Law is Common Law.



10. Automobile is a Private Travel Conveyance.



11. Peace Officer is Police Constables and/or Officers.



12. Traffic Documents are but not limited to MOT Certificate, Car Registration, Drivers Licence, Insurance, Car Tax.

ommon law where equality before the law is paramount and mandatory,



The law of agent and principal applies and that service upon one is service upon both,



The universal maxim of law, to wit; the partner (Government) of my partner (MARCO LEBONE) is not my partner Marco Lebone) applies herein and is in full force and effect,



All Acts are statutes restricted in scope and applicability by the British Constitution and common law,



A Claim of Right establishes 'lawful excuse', a tenet of common law and I may choose not to obey a, court, tribunal, statute, Act or order,



I have the right to revoke or deny consent to be represented and thus governed and in so doing exist free of government control, obligations, limitations and statutory restraints,



Notices served to Corporations, or persons acting as principals or agents for said Corporations, retain legal validity, effectiveness, and authority of any established Claims and/or Understandings and/or Intents, without prejudice, if positions or persons holding certain positions of the said Corporations are replaced, succeeded or changed in any way,



All services provided by the United Kingdom are to support human rights and should be free for *all *humans or are paid for by the United Kingdom and being served by the United Kingdom does not forfeit my rights,



Nothing in this Notice affects my rights to any pension, service or claim and so on, based on contributions currently or previously paid to the United Kingdom,



Legalese is the language of the Law Society, it is similar to English, but is not, I do not speak or understand it and all communications with me shall be in plain English,



Any court or government has a legal responsibility to identify itself as de facto or de jure and not doing so when asked is fraudulent and in fact a criminal offense of fraud,



Upon my declaration any and all agreements, contracts, claims, and so on, are accordingly null and void where they are in unfair or unreasonable violation of my human's rights,



Acting peacefully within community standards does not breach the peace,



Any action for which I can apply for and receive a licence, consent or permission, must itself be a fundamentally lawful action and therefore no application is required and therefore I do not have to register, apply, submit, beg, pay or be governed to exercise my rights at common-law including but not limited to :


The development erection alteration and extension of building/s or structure/s on or below land or water within the boundary of my property,
Travelling on the public highway in an unregistered, private automobile held under a claim of right without license provided I am not engaging in commerce thereupon, and said automobile can be lawfully unmarked and void of license plates or marked as I wish, such as through the use of identification plates, similar in appearance to license plates,
The birth of children,
I have a right to use my property without having to pay for the use or enjoyment of it,



A summons is merely an invitation to attend and those issued by the Ministry of Justice or its franchises which are de facto corporations, creates no obligation or dishonour if ignored,



Peace officers have a duty to distinguish between statutes and law and failure to do so is gross negligence equivalent to fraud and those who attempt to enforce statutes against me are in fact breaking the law,



I can travel with my guests freely, by any means through the United Kingdom, unmolested and where no harm, injury, loss or breach of the peace has been observed peace officers have no reason to :


Stop me and my guests on a public highway,
To ask for traffic documents as these are obtained by application and
I have the right to refuse interaction with them and I am not obliged to answer their questions,
I have the right to refuse to interact or co-operate with criminals, de facto government agents or grossly negligent peace officers,
If I have the power to elect a representative and empower them to appoint peace officers then I also have the power to appoint directly, I so I must have the power to fulfill those duties my self,
The Law provides remedy at all times, even against rogue or negligent peace officers and de facto governments,



I am not obliged to obey the orders of any one claiming to be a Queen or King or those acting on behalf of such an entity or any one who claims authority over me,



There may be more of this to follow,



Therefore be it now known to any and all interested, concerned or affected parties, that I, Marco Lebone, am a Freeman and do hereby serve notice and state clearly specifically and unequivocally my intent to peacefully and lawfully exist free of all statutory obligations, restrictions and that I maintain all rights at law to trade, exchange or barter and exist without deceptive governance and to do so without limitations, restrictions or regulations created by others and without my consent.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2020)

These anti vax people are being backed, encouraged and funded by rightwing offshored tax exile billionares. The cloud of conspiracy nonsense, e.g. Sorez, Wuhan lab etc is just distracting fog. They Want everyone back at work, keep the economy going as normal, deaths can be ignored played down. That's what they're up to. That's your game isn't it Marco Lebone Who's paying you?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Would love a coward like you to say that to my face, because my actions wouldn’t please you most, Trotsky



Remember when we used to get some vaguely interesting twats on here? The saddest thing about these trollbots you get nowadays is that they're not bots at all, but humans. Humans doing unpaid, utterly meaningless work for a master that despises them when they could be out in the sunshine or something.


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Any views allowed from anything but the left ?



Just the views of the Siberian tundra as you shovel away at the saltmines I'm afraid.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Also this bit Marco - this is really important
> 
> *My Fee Schedule :*
> 
> ...



Ah, sorry, this is invalid because the line spacing is wrong. Watertight apart from that obviously, but rules are rules.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

I want Marco to stay and explain about soros’s role in this whole virus thing.


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Any views allowed from anything but the left ?


Why are you working to kill my children?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> I want Marco to stay and explain about soros’s role in this whole virus thing.



The film adaptation is doubtless available on youtube. Although I wouldn't get your hopes up about the production values.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2020)

Haha thats funny Marco, good one. A glimmer of fun while it lasted



NOW BURN HIM!!


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> Why are you working to kill my children?



Not kill. Liberate. Liberate from the globalist Marxist tirany of having er, basic health care and immunity to lethal if not severely life limiting diseases.

Bring back polio, freedom for all!


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

NoXion said:


> Oh boy, _fresh meat_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What part of under 300,000 deaths out of a population of near 7 billion don’t you understand, yes 7 billion, seem a lot more than one born every minute, wouldn’t it be more honest to secure communism through democratic means ?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 211410
> 
> 
> Haha thats funny Marco, good one. A glimmer of fun while it lasted
> ...


Mate you couldn’t face me with your comments, you know why ?
You are physically far too weak (as most leftys are) to even contemplate it


----------



## Favelado (May 8, 2020)

Oh, it's getting more boring now.

Do something funny again.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Oh, it's getting more boring now.
> 
> Do something funny again.


I’m very entertained by your weakness


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> I’m very entertained by your weakness


Not as weak as a shithouse accessory to murder scared of an injection mind. Weak in the head too. Great combo.


----------



## souljacker (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Mate you couldn’t face me with your comments, you know why ?
> You are physically far too weak (as most leftys are) to even contemplate it



I'll fight you, if you want? Got nothing better to do.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> Not as weak as a shithouse accessory to murder scared of an injection mind. Weak in the head too. Great combo.


They are chipping you shithead, can’t you see ? Does being monitored really please you, cannot you just go and live in China rather than make Britain a commie state, awaiting another smart arse lefty middleclass retort, crack on Trotsky


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> I’m very entertained by your weakness


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I'll fight you, if you want? Got nothing better to do.


Mate don’t make me laugh, go hug a tree


----------



## souljacker (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Mate don’t make me laugh, go hug a tree



Pussy


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> They are chipping you shithead, can’t you see ? Does being monitored really please you, cannot you just go and live in China rather than make Britain a commie state, awaiting another smart arse lefty middleclass retort, crack on Trotsky


Shithouse nonce


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> What part of under 300,000 deaths out of a population of near 7 billion don’t you understand,



The bit where human lives stop mattering below an arbitrary figure.



> yes 7 billion, seem a lot more than one born every minute, wouldn’t it be more honest to secure communism through democratic means ?



Loaded question.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Pussy


Mate the gutter I come from would see  shit streaming from the turnups of your jeans, now stop being a proper Tarquin and remember who really are the strong


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Mate the gutter I come from would see  shit streaming from the turnups of your jeans, now stop being a proper Tarquin and remember who really are the strong


Who really are the strong ? I’ve been wondering about this.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

JimW said:


> Shithouse nonce


Yeah LGBT kids in high heels and trannies called Flo Job reading stories to five year olds, mate who’s the nonce ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 211410
> 
> 
> Haha thats funny Marco, good one. A glimmer of fun while it lasted
> ...



He left out 'flagrant Abuser Of CAPITALisation'.


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Yeah LGBT kids in high heels and trannies called Flo Job reading stories to five year olds, mate who’s the nonce ?


You


----------



## krtek a houby (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Mate the gutter I come from would see  shit streaming from the turnups of your jeans, now stop being a proper Tarquin and remember who really are the strong



You ok, hon?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> Who really are the strong ? I’ve been wondering about this.


The working classes, yes the ones that liberated your country


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I'll fight you, if you want? Got nothing better to do.



You'll need to keep a safe distance, under these unusual circumstances that should be 2 metres.

Although, with a complete fucking loon, like this twat, it's probably better to go with at 10 metres to avoid getting inflected.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> The working classes, yes the ones that liberated your country


Oh. What about the working classes of countries that had revolutions?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> You ok, hon?


Are YOU ?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> You'll need to keep a safe distance, under these unusual circumstances that should be 2 metres.
> 
> Although, with a complete fucking loon, like this twat, it's probably better to go with at 10 metres to avoid getting inflected.


Mmmmm it was quite funny 50 years ago when Kenny Everett portrayed


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Goes on about "the strong". But calls other people fascists.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Yeah LGBT kids in high heels and trannies called Flo Job reading stories to five year olds, mate who’s the nonce ?



Well, that's the post that will settle the matter.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Mate the gutter I come from would see  shit streaming from the turnups of your jeans, now stop being a proper Tarquin and remember who really are the strong


What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

bimble said:


> Oh. What about the working classes of countries that had revolutions?


Oh the ones that had over 100 million comrades killed by those that promised to save them, mate you really are low rent aren’t you


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2020)

3, 2, 1....


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Problem reaction solution brother and they’ve had the vaccine all along, haven't you researched the 750,000 kids in India that are fucked due to Gates’s vaccinations or the warrant for his arrest there, looking at all these comments I just can’t believe there are that many idiots in one place at the same time 🤷‍♂️



Ah, you're an anti vaxx lunatic. The Truly Unhinged. We try and maintain at least a basic level of intelligence here, so I'm afraid it's time for you to GTFO.


----------



## Marco Lebone (May 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, that's the post that will settle the matter.


No many more Trotsky


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> No many more Trotsky



Bye.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

Marco Lebone said:


> Oh the ones that had over 100 million comrades killed by those that promised to save them, mate you really are low rent aren’t you


I see, those were not the strong kind then.


----------



## JimW (May 8, 2020)

Persuasive case, mind


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2020)

Well this is fun. Or is it.


----------



## NoXion (May 8, 2020)

Not a very entertaining chew toy.


----------



## bimble (May 8, 2020)

He never got to enlighten us. I hope he’s 12 and not allowed out by himself.


----------



## xenon (May 8, 2020)

I don't think they're getting their money's worth with this one. SO in a way, nice one Marco.


----------



## souljacker (May 8, 2020)

Arse, he's been banned while I turned my back for a minute. I really wanted to know what that stuff about my turnups was all about. And I really fancied a fight. Haven't had one in years. Anyone else fancy a square go?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 8, 2020)

I’ve somewhat lost track of this thread. I’m going to have to go back to the beginning again to try and make sense of it all.


----------



## colacubes (May 8, 2020)

Voley said:


> Did you see that Duran Duran are doing one of Tim Burgess' listening parties? He's getting some proper big names now. I had to admire him for trying to tap up Mick Jagger the other day.



I did and I actually have that vinyl so need to put the date in my diary


----------



## Poot (May 8, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Arse, he's been banned while I turned my back for a minute. I really wanted to know what that stuff about my turnups was all about. And I really fancied a fight. Haven't had one in years. Anyone else fancy a square go?


I'll have you. But I have to be home by 4 because I think we're having scones.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 8, 2020)

Turnups! I need stronger glasses. I thought we were on vegetables again. And in very real sense brethren and sistren we were. Loonspuds.


----------



## souljacker (May 8, 2020)

Poot said:


> I'll have you. But I have to be home by 4 because I think we're having scones.



No probs. I have a slot in my diary for 2.15pm. Round back of bike sheds or pub car park?


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Turnups! I need stronger glasses. I thought we were on vegetables again. And in very real sense brethren and sistren we were. Loonspuds.



Yes I briefly wondered where turnips came into it


----------



## William of Walworth (May 8, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I’ve somewhat lost track of this thread. I’m going to have to go back to the beginning again to try and make sense of it all.



Doing that'll make it even more confusing!


----------



## BristolEcho (May 8, 2020)

My favourite bit is where they say you wouldn't say it to their face.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 8, 2020)

That's the most obvious wum I've seen on here in ages


----------



## krtek a houby (May 8, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm with this reaction.
> This 'newbie' has *got* to be on an utterly deliberate wind-up IMO.
> Do actual conspiranoids still use the word 'sheeple' FFS?
> I also suspect previous posting history on Urban under some different name or other </conspiracy ...  >



Sheeple is still a thing. See it on a regular basis on social media and comments sections, from American posters mostly.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2020)

Reno said:


> ...and what does two sheds actually have to say about this, apart from their endorsement of our new friend ?



Well it was fairly obvious that it was going to be banned quite quickly but I wanted to know more about Gates' murders and arrest warrant. We were <this close> to getting absolute proof of Gates' misdeeds. But thanks to all the heavy handed insults we'll never know what secret information it was privy to.  

That could have led to international arrest warrants and lengthy jail time for Gates but NO we had to pile in with the insults and it had no time to get back to give its references .


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (May 8, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Well it was fairly obvious that it was going to be banned quite quickly but I wanted to know more about Gates' murders and arrest warrant. We were <this close> to getting absolute proof of Gates' misdeeds. But thanks to all the heavy handed insults we'll never know what secret information it was privy to.
> 
> That could have led to international arrest warrants and lengthy jail time for Gates but NO we had to pile in with the insults and it had no time to get back to give its references .



I've had a look around the internet and found this which I've had to put behind spoiler tags to protect to faint of heart :



Spoiler: Shocking Revelations







as you can see it's the sworn statement of an academic and is fully corroborated by an associate - why oh why arent tptb not kicking in his doors and dragging him off to an international court? I smell Bilderberg!!!11!!11 😱


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2020)

Aw didn't get a chance to insult him. Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Anti-vaxxers are fucking odd, aren't they? I guess along with antibiotics, vaccinations are THE achievement of modern medicine. How do such people even exist?    I don't blame Frank for being angry that they exist.


They should be added to a national public register, have their children taken away and have ankle bracelets attached to track their movements.


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> You could always collect the gunk produced by covid patients and spray the nutters with it.



Bit draconian  

I would let them gather. Then send in the army wearing hazmat suits. Load them onto a disused cruise ship and leave them out at sea. Sell their homes and possessions to fund research into the cure.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


> I've had a look around the internet and found this which I've had to put behind spoiler tags to protect to faint of heart :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See a conspiracy, I knew Marco had cracked it if we'd only let him expound


----------



## 8ball (May 8, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I would let them gather. Then send in the army wearing hazmat suits. Load them onto a disused cruise ship and leave them out at sea.



You mean you wouldn't want to harvest useful resources from them?


----------



## A380 (May 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> Bit draconian
> 
> I would let them gather. Then send in the army wearing hazmat suits. Load them onto a disused cruise ship and leave them out at sea. Sell their homes and possessions to fund research into the cure.



Site’s full of fucking liberals now...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2020)

The BBC genuinely has a disinformation reporter


----------



## LDC (May 9, 2020)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 211726
> 
> The BBC genuinely has a disinformation reporter



"(Something about) 5G and vaccines. Tell us the truth. Stop murdering our families. No too clapping, we are not sheeple." (?) I think that lad on the right might have some other things going on.


----------



## Ax^ (May 9, 2020)

aww why did we get a fully anti vaxxer whilst i was working yesterday


----------



## editor (May 9, 2020)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 211726
> 
> The BBC genuinely has a disinformation reporter


Isn't that the same bunch of fuckwits who did the group hug thing a while back?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 9, 2020)

Favelado said:


> Not just Marxist chat. There's a thread with some genuine Marxist boners. Also a very intense jacket potato debate. I feel you're selling us short.


Was there a winner in jacket potato debate as to whether the cheese or beans should be put on first? 

I need to know whether I'm doing it right or not. (Beans first, obvs.)


----------



## Dogsauce (May 10, 2020)

Oh dear. Hebden Bridge. Never trust a hippy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 10, 2020)

S☼I said:


> The BBC genuinely has a disinformation reporter



Bet that goes down a treat when she introduces herself to would-be interviewees on the ground...

“Hi, I'm Marianna, and I'm the official BBC Disinformation Correspondent - I'd love to have a quick chat as I have been reliably informed from numerous sources that you are the go-to guy for absolute mental woo bollocks on this topic, care to comment?”


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2020)

Apparently there have been a lot of other mass gatherings advertised in local groups and elsewhere on social media, planned for this weekend.
Some of these are being organised by the “UK Freedom Movement”.
They’re registered as a company and look who the sole officer is:





						FREEDOM MOVEMENT LTD people - Find and update company information - GOV.UK
					

FREEDOM MOVEMENT LTD - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




					beta.companieshouse.gov.uk
				



(Jayda Fransen of Britain First)


----------



## editor (May 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently there have been a lot of other mass gatherings advertised in local groups and elsewhere on social media, planned for this weekend.
> Some of these are being organised by the “UK Freedom Movement”.
> They’re registered as a company and look who the sole officer is:
> 
> ...


I think you've unearthed a pretty big story there. Great work!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 14, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Oh dear. Hebden Bridge. Never trust a hippy.
> 
> View attachment 211761


Paging Shirl - is that the 'free hugs' bloke?


----------



## bimble (May 14, 2020)

Good find Orang Utan . 
Makes sense   








						How is it that our society, culture and freedoms at risk
					

Why is it that the society, culture, freedoms and responsibilities we enjoy, which were hard won and refined in the furnace of history, are now in jeopardy? The UK Government defines extremism as “vocal or active opposition to fundamental British values” and itsPreventstrategy defines “British...




					ukfreedommovement.org.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> Good find Orang Utan .
> Makes sense
> 
> 
> ...



Oh look, they have a forum, and judging by the thread titles, they are not being taken very seriously.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2020)

editor said:


> I think you've unearthed a pretty big story there. Great work!


 Wasn’t me who found that out though  last night I looked at their page on Facebook and it’s predictable BF shite, ‘anti-jihadist’ rants and the like, mostly from this one bloke in a taxi, who I think is the leader/founder. His name is Richard Inman, an ex-soldier, who’s previously been involved with Tommy Robinson. He’s got a YouTube channel full of hateful crap. one of the vids is a chat with Anne-Marie Waters, leader of Morrissey’s favourite party, For Britain


----------



## Shirl (May 14, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Paging Shirl - is that the 'free hugs' bloke?


Yes, the one with the shorts and the scratty white beard. He's also a volunteer on reception at the Town Hall. I have been in contact with the Town Hall on twitter to remind them that volunteers have no employment rights and I won't be going in there again until he's sacked. They have replied that they are looking into it and will get back to me.
I don't think that they know I only ever go into the TH to use their loos.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 14, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh look, they have a forum, and judging by the thread titles, they are not being taken very seriously.
> 
> View attachment 212455


Well whether ants go to underground discos is a very important question.


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Well whether ants go to underground discos is a very important question.



Especially ones wearing boob tubes.


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2020)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently there have been a lot of other mass gatherings advertised in local groups and elsewhere on social media, planned for this weekend.
> Some of these are being organised by the “UK Freedom Movement”.
> They’re registered as a company and look who the sole officer is:
> 
> ...











						Police vow to break up planned anti-lockdown protests in UK cities
					

Identity of organisers is unclear, but experts warn of cross-pollination with far-right ideas




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## LDC (May 14, 2020)

Edited, already posted.


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2020)

it's on the last page


----------



## editor (May 15, 2020)

A thoroughly depressing read






						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently there have been a lot of other mass gatherings advertised in local groups and elsewhere on social media, planned for this weekend.
> Some of these are being organised by the “UK Freedom Movement”.
> They’re registered as a company and look who the sole officer is:
> 
> ...


This sort of thing really needs someone in a grim reaper outfit at an appropriate social distance with a sign saying thanks for the overtime.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2020)

Apparently some muppets have turned up for this.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 16, 2020)

editor said:


> Apparently some muppets have turned up for this.


With any luck so will a load of bored, trigger happy cops with tasers


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2020)

In contrast to the USA,  Martin thinks the UK protests will have minimal turnout



I hope he is correct


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2020)

This is the mass gathering in Leeds' Hyde Park - what a turnout


----------



## xenon (May 16, 2020)

Anicdata  time.
Bristol had these ads too. One venue is a park a couple of hundred yards behind where I live. I can normally hear events going on in there. It's quiet so far.

As pointed out, most if not all is probably just politically motivated FB mischief. No real world events actually planned.


----------



## Poot (May 16, 2020)

They were supposed to turn up here, too. We searched high and low and can confirm that if they were there, they were so few in number that they weren't visible.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 16, 2020)

xenon said:


> Anicdata  time.
> Bristol had these ads too. One venue is a park a couple of hundred yards behind where I live. I can normally hear events going on in there. It's quiet so far.
> 
> As pointed out, most if not all is probably just politically motivated FB mischief. No real world events actually planned.



Where were the Bristol ads for?


----------



## kalidarkone (May 16, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Where were the Bristol ads for?


Victoria Park and Brandon Hill


----------



## FiFi (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> This is the mass gathering in Leeds' Hyde Park - what a turnout
> View attachment 212899


Good. Little risk of a large uptick in cases from that gathering. NHS trusts will be breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## tony.c (May 16, 2020)

Looks like around 40 in London's Hyde Park








						Jeremy Corbyn’s brother among arrests at London anti-lockdown protest
					

Police said 19 people were arrested, with ten more given fines




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

Woodhouse and miggy are empty apparently lol divvy heads.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> This is the mass gathering in Leeds' Hyde Park - what a turnout
> View attachment 212899



I genuine lol'd at the the Leeds Live update

12:19 nobody turned up


----------



## Anju (May 16, 2020)

Piers Corbyn led away in handcuffs at Hyde park 'protest'.  With the other guy being taken away that leaves about 34 idiots to go.



Reassuringly low turnout.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2020)

3 in Cardiff apparently!!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2020)

No one at all at one of the bristol ones.

_I am a free i am not man  - a number_

Makes sense if you follow it through.



Spoiler: not not a not prisoner am i


----------



## kenny g (May 16, 2020)

Wasn't aware Piers was into this. His weather business site is now stuffed with shite: Welcome


----------



## MickiQ (May 16, 2020)

ddraig said:


> 3 in Cardiff apparently!!!! 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 212916


What's really funny is that so few turned up they were still able to maintain social distancing


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> No one at all at one of the bristol ones.
> 
> _I am a free i am not man  - a number_
> 
> ...


Clearer pic here:

He got arrested 
And Piers Corbyn too lol


----------



## BristolEcho (May 16, 2020)

The mind boggles. I get the dislike of state and government, but this isn't the fucking same. Where are all these pricks when we are trying to fight against the control work imposes on us every day?


----------



## keybored (May 16, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Welcome


Looks like something hosted on Geocities in the late 90s.


----------



## Mogden (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Clearer pic here:
> View attachment 212931
> He got arrested
> And Piers Corbyn too lol


Love that some are wearing facemasks


----------



## tony.c (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> He got arrested


Not a free man now then!


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2020)

Made the mistake of looking some of this stuff up on Twitter.

There are claims that getting you to wear a face mask is to condition you into wearing a hijab. There are unintelligible memes telling you to 'Think Logically.' Facemasks are part of a 'Mind Control Pandemic PSYOP.'

I'm not going to link to them here but the hashtag's ThrowTheMaskAway if you want a look. It's bewildering.


----------



## dylanredefined (May 16, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Teensy bit of a war crime though.


Proportionality   Only spraying fuckwits.
Discriminatory      fuckwits are the only one                                   in the park. Plus the odd                                     cop and journo so                                                acceptable collateral
Military Necessity     Have you listened to                                      these morons?

  Imho from many half remembered law of armed conflict lectures your in the clear


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2020)

Voley said:


> Made the mistake of looking some of this stuff up on Twitter.
> 
> There are claims that getting you to wear a face mask is to condition you into wearing a hijab. There are unintelligible memes telling you to 'Think Logically.' Facemasks are part of a 'Mind Control Pandemic PSYOP.'
> 
> I'm not going to link to them here but the hashtag's ThrowTheMaskAway if you want a look. It's bewildering.


saw one of them, bonkers but these charlatan loons will use anything!


----------



## tony.c (May 16, 2020)

Press reports of small protests in Southampton and Glasgow. And six now arrested at Hyde Park.


----------



## weepiper (May 16, 2020)

Edinburgh is having none of it


----------



## danski (May 16, 2020)

weepiper said:


> Edinburgh is having none of it
> 
> View attachment 212939


lol at woman in mask. “Lies. I think”.


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2020)

Cornwall Live reporting no-one turned up to the one in Newquay. 👍


----------



## two sheds (May 16, 2020)

Voley said:


> Cornwall Live reporting no-one turned up to the one in Newquay. 👍
> 
> View attachment 212940



They would all have gone if there hadn't been a lockdown though.


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2020)

two sheds said:


> They would all have gone if there hadn't been a lockdown though.


Ah. An elaborate double bluff. _Taps nose_


----------



## frogwoman (May 16, 2020)

Lies but I wanna be on the safe side.


----------



## pogofish (May 16, 2020)

Nobody at all turned-up at the locations touted for Aberdeen.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2020)

So apparently there were only 2 at one of the Cardiff ones and none at the other.
And the 2 travelled from Bristol!!


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

ddraig said:


> 3 in Cardiff apparently!!!! 🤣🤣🤣
> View attachment 212916



Looks like one of them has a mask on as well. You can't make it up; morons.


----------



## Mation (May 16, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> _I am a free i am not man  - a number_
> 
> Makes sense if you follow it through.
> 
> ...


This is beautiful


----------



## belboid (May 16, 2020)

No one in Sheffield either.  We aint that fecking daft.


----------



## LDC (May 16, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Wasn't aware Piers was into this. His weather business site is now stuffed with shite: Welcome



_Piers? _You on first name terms with the prick? If so you should know he's been a fucking conspiracy loon for ages.


----------



## kenny g (May 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _Piers? _You on first name terms with the prick? If so you should know he's been a fucking conspiracy loon for ages.


Yeh. Best mates. We share sun spot cycle predictions over the radishes. All started sharing a squat back in 1975. Genuinely shocked my old buddy Piers has suddenly started speaking about the NWO when we used to have such great and sane discussions about kronstat.


----------



## Voley (May 16, 2020)

Twitter is currently ripping the piss out of 'I AM NOT MAN' bloke something rotten.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

Voley said:


> Twitter is currently ripping the piss out of 'I AM NOT MAN' bloke something rotten.



How is babby formed


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> How is babby formed


you get a baby and force a b into it


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _Piers? _You on first name terms with the prick? If so you should know he's been a fucking conspiracy loon for ages.


you'll have your work cut out the number of people here who seem to be on first name terms with the nefandous johnson


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Press reports of small protests in Southampton and Glasgow. And six now arrested at Hyde Park.
> View attachment 212938


((((yorkshire))))


----------



## Ax^ (May 16, 2020)

Would be interesting the get the voting demographics on these people


the mind does ponder


----------



## LDC (May 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> ((((yorkshire))))



I know. The absolute shame of it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 16, 2020)

Voley said:


> Twitter is currently ripping the piss out of 'I AM NOT MAN' bloke something rotten.


Q: Are We Not Men?
A: We Are Devo!

Coincidentally _or maybe not_ they released their third studio album today in 1980, called "Freedom Of Choice"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> ((((yorkshire))))


Pretty sure that's London's Hyde Park, not the one in Leeds


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty sure that's London's Hyde Park, not the one in Leeds



I think that poster was yanking the chain.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty sure that's London's Hyde Park, not the one in Leeds




being as those are met police i think you might just be right 

but what does it say on the arrested man's top?


----------



## William of Walworth (May 16, 2020)

kenny g said:
			
		

> Wasn't aware Piers was into this. His weather business site is now stuffed with shite:



True -- he's a climate change denialist essentially.
I saw him four years ago in a debate with an Exeter Met Office chap, sorry I forget this Professor's name , who when it was his turn, proceeded to rip the mad brother Corbyn's preceding nonsense apart with actual science 



LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _Piers? _You on first name terms with the prick? If so you should know *he's been a fucking conspiracy loon for ages*.



Absolutely. He lived round the corner from me in the Walworth area, and I've had a few (quality  ) pints with him in the distant past.
Friendly, strongly leftie then, had good nostalgia about old school squatting history in London etc.
Back then he was still in the Labour Party. 
He was coming out with bizarre nonsense well before 9/11 had even happened.
I'm trying to remember what that nonsense was all about, but it was definitely loon-school!


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Press reports of small protests in Southampton and Glasgow. And six now arrested at Hyde Park.
> View attachment 212938



Fucking hell what's Sir Tom Jones doing in Hyde Park??


----------



## Badgers (May 16, 2020)

This country is shaping up well


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2020)

Looks like Gareth Thomas


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Looks like Gareth Thomas


specsavers beckons


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 212988
> Orang Utan



Fucking traitor! He won't be welcome back.

edited to add: because he went down south. scum cunt


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2020)




----------



## bimble (May 16, 2020)

((Her baby))


----------



## William of Walworth (May 16, 2020)

((Also, her own 'sanity'-level  ))


----------



## LDC (May 16, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> ((Also, her own 'sanity'-level  ))



Yeah, I do think a good chunk of these people have stuff going (or had stuff happen) on that makes them quite vulnerable.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I do think a good chunk of these people have stuff going (or had stuff happen) on that makes them quite vulnerable.



If it was a bloke he'd be all over twitter getting ripped to shreds.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper : Fair point.

I'd _want_ to sympathise with someone's issues, but in this particular context, I'm not at all good at that 

Because it's *very* hard not to think '*WTF!!!!???*' when you see someone carrying such a blatantly bonkers sign as that!


----------



## LDC (May 16, 2020)

cyril_smear said:


> If it was a bloke he'd be all over twitter getting ripped to shreds.



Which would be fair enough and I'm more than happy to rip into them too. In my limited experience of coming across people like this a fair few of them are often unwell though, or have some issues going on. I am _trying _to show a bit more understanding and empathy nowadays, but yeah, they do make it very hard to have any sympathy for them though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 16, 2020)

This was posted on the general covid thread...



phillm said:


> Corbyn's nutjob brother has been collared. Seems to be more plod and reporters than protestors.




I've watched it whilst eating, so many loons spotted, can anyone add to my list?

911 loons
Climate change denying loons.
Anti-vaxxer loons
5G loons.
Freeman of the Land loons.
Jail Bill Gates loons.
Anti-compulsory micro-chipping loons.
David Icke banner waving loons.

And, on the other side, a single loon with a megaphone basically telling them they are all loons & should fuck off home, funny as fuck. 

The thing that pisses me off most, once I stopped laughing at the loons, is they actually left me feeling sorry for the cops.


----------



## kenny g (May 16, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> This was posted on the general covid thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Free Assange?  Is this all a distraction so that he may be forgotten?


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Which would be fair enough and I'm more than happy to rip into them too. In my limited experience of coming across people like this a fair few of them are often unwell though, or have some issues going on. And yeah, they do make it very hard to have any sympathy for that though.



To be fair(and I'm not being facetious) the only times I believe shit like this is when I've been on a mad bender and got a touch of the auld comedown and sleep deprivation psychosis, but it soon dissipates and I wouldn't ever utter it to anybody else because I know it's just in my head. So ye, I do wonder the mental state of people who genuinely believe this kind of thing.


----------



## phillm (May 16, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> This was posted on the general covid thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a very British protest with everyone videoing every one else and being seemingly very reasonable and quite polite and most importantly no guns. And for that, I will be grateful for small mercies.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 16, 2020)

It's not really the loons in Hyde Park that are a problem, it's the loons with Telegraph columns.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 16, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's not really the loons in Hyde Park that are a problem, it's the loons with Telegraph columns.



It's both.


----------



## keybored (May 16, 2020)

_GODLESS 5G MASTS_

Hahaha!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 16, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's both.


Well I am a lot more concerned about the latter, given that they bolster the "open all the things" factions in the government and might thus affect policy and kill more people, whereas the former are an embarrassment to those factions.


----------



## phillm (May 16, 2020)

More than half of them wouldn't be out of place in the Green Fields at Glasto.  Could have done with an anti-Badger cull to help complete the Loon Top Trump set and a cyclist with a generator DJ sound system sampling Icke and speaking of which where was the False Messiah?


----------



## magneze (May 16, 2020)

keybored said:


> _GODLESS 5G MASTS_
> 
> Hahaha!


4g is God approved


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2020)

Jeff Wyatt _am a free, am not man - a number_


----------



## platinumsage (May 16, 2020)

magneze said:


> 4g is God approved



someone should tell them about 3THz 6G for the lolz.


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2020)

phillm said:


> More than half of them wouldn't be out of place in the Green Fields at Glasto.  Could have done with an anti-Badger cull to help complete the Loon Top Trump set and a cyclist with a generator DJ sound system sampling Icke and speaking of which where was the False Messiah?


Apparently Glastonbury Town Council have just published an anti 5g Review


----------



## keybored (May 16, 2020)

magneze said:


> 4g is God approved


Saw a whole bunch of 3G masts at mass last Sunday.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 16, 2020)

phillm said:


> *More than half of them wouldn't be out of place in the Green Fields at Glasto. * Could have done with an anti-Badger cull to help complete the Loon Top Trump set and a cyclist with a generator DJ sound system sampling Icke and speaking of which where was the False Messiah?



And that's *exactly and 100%* what the Green Fields up the hill were like last year! 
Man!   

</heads to Cider Bus .....  >


----------



## Dogsauce (May 16, 2020)

I wouldn’t like to share a workplace with one of those ringpieces after they’ve been attending a mass gathering during a pandemic. Bosses should tell them to stay home for 14 days.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 16, 2020)

phillm said:


> More than half of them wouldn't be out of place in the Green Fields at Glasto.  Could have done with an anti-Badger cull to help complete the Loon Top Trump set and a cyclist with a generator DJ sound system sampling Icke and speaking of which where was the False Messiah?



Oi don't bring anti-cull sabs into this.


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

dp


----------



## bmd (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 212999



Can we at least acknowledge that she used a hyphen?


----------



## phillm (May 16, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Oi don't bring anti-cull sabs into this.



Was channelling Micheal Eavis's badgers are "nasty vicious creatures" and his ongoing "feud" with Brian May there can't say I'm well informed. (Goes to look up the debate).This is wonderfully obscure just 19 views in more than a year...


----------



## A380 (May 16, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 212999



Baby’s


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2020)

A380 said:


> Baby’s


just the one


----------



## cyril_smear (May 16, 2020)

A380 said:


> Baby’s



I googled it; looks kosher


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2020)

It seems really weird to me how a left/right alignment has coalesced over this.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 16, 2020)

8ball said:


> It seems really weird to me how a left/right alignment has coalesced over this.


----------



## bimble (May 16, 2020)

8ball said:


> It seems really weird to me how a left/right alignment has coalesced over this.


That’s the magic of conspiracism, maybe.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


>



Not total obviously.


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> That’s the magic of conspiracism, maybe.



Magic of the internet, maybe.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2020)

Oh dear!

Quite a few at that one


----------



## Supine (May 16, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Oh dear!
> View attachment 213051
> Quite a few at that one



Not really. Only five turned up at Forest Fields


----------



## 8ball (May 16, 2020)

Supine said:


> Not really. Only five turned up at Forest Fields
> 
> View attachment 213052



Some people really need to go to a banner writing class.


----------



## butchersapron (May 16, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Oh dear!
> View attachment 213051
> Quite a few at that one



Ugh


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2020)

yeah


----------



## tim (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> ....
> 
> The thing that pisses me off most, once I stopped laughing at the loons, is they actually left me feeling sorry for the cops.




A case of Pasolini syndrome.

"_poliziotti figli di proletari meridionali picchiati da figli di papà_" - "policemen, sons of proletarian southerners, beaten up by arrogant daddy's boys"


----------



## 1927 (May 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Q: Are We Not Men?
> A: We Are Devo!
> 
> Coincidentally _or maybe not_ they released their third studio album today in 1980, called "Freedom Of Choice"


----------



## phillm (May 17, 2020)

Supine said:


> Not really. Only five turned up at Forest Fields
> 
> View attachment 213052


On the left, it looks like Alan Partridge finally got his time machine to work but not as expected he stays in the present but gets younger. 

The police should have arrested them for multiple heinous crimes against fashion and a single offence under the Crap Banners Act (2020).


----------



## Voley (May 17, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 17, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Ugh
> View attachment 213053


No, not a circled A flag!


----------



## tony.c (May 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Absolutely. He lived round the corner from me in the Walworth area, and I've had a few (quality  ) pints with him in the distant past.
> Friendly, strongly leftie then, had good nostalgia about old school squatting history in London etc.
> Back then he was still in the Labour Party.
> He was coming out with bizarre nonsense well before 9/11 had even happened.
> I'm trying to remember what that nonsense was all about, but it was definitely loon-school!


I think Piers Corbyn was in the IMG (International Marxist Group) in the 60's. A London squatters' spokesperson, he was known as 'the woolly sweater' because he always wore one.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2020)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 17, 2020)

Piers Corbyn among 19 held in coronavirus lockdown protests
					

Small demonstrations staged across UK claiming measures suppress civil rights, with Jeremy Corbyn’s brother among arrests




					www.theguardian.com
				




So, 19 arrested, and a further ten £100 fines issued. 



> David Samson, 50, a finance worker, who attended the protests told the Press Association news agency: “I never thought I’d see in my generation the suppressing of civil rights [over a] *fake virus*. This is nothing compared to what’s coming.”



It blows my mind when I hear the term 'fake virus', how the fuck is it 'fake', I just can't get my head around it.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Absolutely. He lived round the corner from me in the Walworth area, and I've had a few (quality  ) pints with him in the distant past.
> Friendly, strongly leftie then, had good nostalgia about old school squatting history in London etc.
> Back then he was still in the Labour Party.
> He was coming out with bizarre nonsense well before 9/11 had even happened.
> I'm trying to remember what that nonsense was all about, but it was definitely loon-school!





tony.c said:


> I think Piers Corbyn was in the IMG (International Marxist Group) in the 60's. A London squatters' spokesperson, he was known as 'the woolly sweater' because he always wore one.



Yes, I knew his political past was mainly outside the Labour Party.
For example he once stood as an anti-Labour/anti-Lib Dem independent in a Southwark Council by-election and nearly won. Early 2000s rings a bell? 
This was the ward covering the much-neglected Aylesbury Estate and Piers Corbyn's housing platform was actually pretty sound.

Rare departure from bonkersland for him, mind you!


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It blows my mind when I hear the term 'fake virus', how the fuck is it 'fake', I just can't get my head around it.


There are loads of these cunts out there. 

This one, unsurprisingly with links to Gwyneth Paltrow, reckons there's no such thing as germ based contagion, the virus is fake, and the deaths are caused by fear.


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2020)

tony.c said:


> I think Piers Corbyn was in the IMG (International Marxist Group) in the 60's. A London squatters' spokesperson, he was known as 'the woolly sweater' because he always wore one.


I came across him when I joined a squat in Hayes West London in the late 70s, There were about four or five terrace houses , two of them IMG , a Kurdish one and one that Malcolm Owen from the Ruts was in. Corbyn was a very helpful advisor . Only spoke to him twice briefly but he seemed normal at the time, and yes you are right he had a woolly jumper on.


----------



## Mogden (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It blows my mind when I hear the term 'fake virus', how the fuck is it 'fake', I just can't get my head around it.


I have sworn to myself that if I encounter one of these covidiots while on one of my rare out and about missions I shall quiz them about why they are not in hospitals or care homes volunteering as according to them they've got no chance of catching anything or dying from it. Why be out in the wider community when you could be helping the "unsick".


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Piers Corbyn among 19 held in coronavirus lockdown protests
> 
> 
> Small demonstrations staged across UK claiming measures suppress civil rights, with Jeremy Corbyn’s brother among arrests
> ...





Spymaster said:


> There are loads of these cunts out there.
> 
> This one, unsurprisingly with links to Gwyneth Paltrow, reckons there's no such thing as germ based contagion, the virus is fake, and the deaths are caused by fear.



Have you seen the virus? Walking down the street? Popping in to the Spoons for a cheeky one?

No. So fake.

Wouldn’t wish it on anyone. But if Gwynneth Paltrow dies of it I will forgive it for cocking up with Johnson and Piers Morgan.


----------



## butchersapron (May 17, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There are loads of these cunts out there.
> 
> This one, unsurprisingly with links to Gwyneth Paltrow, reckons there's no such thing as germ based contagion, the virus is fake, and the deaths are caused by fear.


And just what is it that the millennia old extra-terrestrial reptilian shape-shifting terror-dynasty (and Scooby Doo) need for their daily sustenance according to icke - _fear_.


----------



## TopCat (May 17, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There are loads of these cunts out there.
> 
> This one, unsurprisingly with links to Gwyneth Paltrow, reckons there's no such thing as germ based contagion, the virus is fake, and the deaths are caused by fear.


How dare you, as a man, criticise even by implication the fragrant farting Gwyneth.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (May 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> It seems really weird to me how a left/right alignment has coalesced over this.



I've seen this sort of alliance since at least the days of occupy, probably more. I remember going down to the occupy camp in Bristol and being disheartened at the assortment of conspiracy headbangers there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 17, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> There are loads of these cunts out there.
> 
> This one, unsurprisingly with links to Gwyneth Paltrow, reckons there's no such thing as germ based contagion, the virus is fake, and the deaths are caused by fear.



Yeah, I know there are loads of the fruitcakes, and it's spreading like a bloody pandemic.


----------



## MickiQ (May 17, 2020)

Supine said:


> Not really. Only five turned up at Forest Fields
> 
> View attachment 213052


I think only three turned up, the two on the left look like they were waiting for a bus and the loons came and stood next to them


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, I know there are loads of the fruitcakes, and it's spreading like a bloody pandemic.


I’m not sure they’re spreading it any more than their other cohorts have spread the use of colloidal silver. Don’t most normal people just treat them as entertainment in a similar vein to Victorian freak shows?


----------



## WouldBe (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, I know there are loads of the fruitcakes, and it's spreading like a bloody pandemic.


Could it be another symptom of covid19? Might be best if they were forcibly quarantined.


----------



## cyril_smear (May 17, 2020)

belboid said:


> No one in Sheffield either.  We aint that fecking daft.



The Page Hall estate had a good turn out a few days ago though.


----------



## Voley (May 17, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> I’m not sure they’re spreading it any more than their other cohorts have spread the use of colloidal silver. Don’t most normal people just treat them as entertainment in a similar vein to Victorian freak shows?


I'm hoping that this is a turning point for conspiracy theory. I used to think CT-ers were batshit but generally fairly harmless. The vilification of the Sandy Hook victims changed my mind on that. I hope that people are now seeing that these views are actually dangerous and have real world consequences.


----------



## kenny g (May 17, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> I think only three turned up, the two on the left look like they were waiting for a bus and the loons came and stood next to them


I smell at least one of those is plod.


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Piers Corbyn among 19 held in coronavirus lockdown protests
> 
> 
> Small demonstrations staged across UK claiming measures suppress civil rights, with Jeremy Corbyn’s brother among arrests
> ...


That's because you're coming at it from the wrong direction. You're trying to establish the existence of the virus as a fact in itself: our anti-faxx 'freedom' morons are starting from the premise that everything's an Evil Government/Big Pharma/Big Money conspiracy, so the best way to fit the virus into that is for it to be a fake. Which, I guess, is why they wear masks while decrying the "fake" virus - because, at some level they know it isn't...they just have to believe it is.


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2020)

Voley said:


> I'm hoping that this is a turning point for conspiracy theory. I used to think CT-ers were batshit but generally fairly harmless. The vilification of the Sandy Hook victims changed my mind on that. I hope that people are now seeing that these views are actually dangerous and have real world consequences.


Don't count on it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 17, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> And just what is it that the millennia old extra-terrestrial reptilian shape-shifting terror-dynasty (and Scooby Doo) need for their daily sustenance according to icke - _fear_.


I wonder what condiments are suitable with fear


----------



## Pickman's model (May 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I wonder what condiments are suitable with fear


Ginger


----------



## frogwoman (May 17, 2020)

Icke and similar parasites have nothing to say on the fact that the Jewish community has been disproportionately hard hit by the virus with over 1000 dying in the hasidic community over the last few weeks according to a psychotherapist I listened to giving a talk yesterday who works in the community


----------



## phillm (May 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Icke and similar parasites have nothing to say on the fact that the Jewish community has been disproportionately hard hit by the virus with over 1000 dying in the hasidic community over the last few weeks according to a psychotherapist I listened to giving a talk yesterday who works in the community



One reason might be reckless activity like this...









						Forty guests attend extravagant Jewish wedding in coronavirus lockdown - and offer police a BEER - Sound Health and Lasting Wealth
					

Forty guests attended an extravagant Jewish wedding in the middle of lockdown this week and mocked police when they tried to intervene by offering them a beer. Extraordinary footage shows the guests of Mimi Friedlander and Zevi Begal gathering in the garden of a large north London home. They...




					www.soundhealthandlastingwealth.com


----------



## frogwoman (May 17, 2020)

phillm said:


> One reason might be reckless activity like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really bad although the vast majority have been complying with the restrictions. And the police themselves have been pretty reckless at times as footage on London Bridge demonstrates.


----------



## keybored (May 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I wonder what condiments are suitable with fear


Terroryaki sauce


----------



## fishfinger (May 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Icke and similar parasites have nothing to say on the fact that the Jewish community has been disproportionately hard hit by the virus with over 1000 dying in the hasidic community over the last few weeks according to a psychotherapist I listened to giving a talk yesterday who works in the community


They'll probably claim it didn't happen, just like the holocaust


----------



## andysays (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, I know there are loads of the fruitcakes, and it's spreading like a bloody pandemic.


If we can somehow reduce the R number by controlling how many new loons are infected by each current loon, there may still be some hope of averting a pandemic, or at least stop it from overwhelming society...


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know there are loads of the fruitcakes, and it's spreading like a bloody pandemic.





Spymaster said:


> I’m not sure they’re spreading it any more than their other cohorts have spread the use of colloidal silver. Don’t most normal people just treat them as entertainment in a similar vein to Victorian freak shows?



The old-style freak shows were a *lot* more popular, judging by yesterday's lamentable park-freak turnouts!


----------



## A380 (May 17, 2020)

Supine said:


> Not really. Only five turned up at Forest Fields
> 
> View attachment 213052


The tall bald guy in the middle biting his lip is definitely a paid carer of one of the others. So only four really...


----------



## A380 (May 17, 2020)

kenny g said:


> I smell at least one of those is plod.



Probably plod who scraped the Inspector’s own car with his pushbike in the car park on his way in the morning so got posted to this in addition to getting the cakes in on the way back to the station.


----------



## rekil (May 17, 2020)

1:56 here. 



Spoiler


----------



## newbie (May 17, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I came across him when I joined a squat in Hayes West London in the late 70s, There were about four or five terrace houses , two of them IMG , a Kurdish one and one that Malcolm Owen from the Ruts was in. Corbyn was a very helpful advisor . Only spoke to him twice briefly but he seemed normal at the time, and yes you are right he had a woolly jumper on.


He was quite the activist and popped up at our south London squatter meetings occasionally, but was also there on the barricades as well, so TBH I had quite a good opinion of him, but that's rather evaporated now. 

His website is just so odd, who on earth is going to be convinced to spend money on a weather forecast from someone who presents like that?


----------



## Raheem (May 17, 2020)

kenny g said:


> I smell at least one of those is plod.


In that case, a turnout of two. Which is not a protest, just permitted exercise.


----------



## campanula (May 17, 2020)

O God, I briefly shared a squat with Piers Corbyn in 1974. He played a lot of Yes albums. No wonder I turned to drugs.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 18, 2020)

campanula said:


> O God, I briefly shared a squat with Piers Corbyn in 1974. He played a lot of Yes albums. No wonder I turned to drugs.



I shared neither a squat, a Yes album, or a spliff with Piers .... he was more into real ale when I hung out with him, thankfully ....  

But saying that ......

With all his old London squat stories, I could have done with him building and passing a phat one ... 

In the pub, that was never at all likely though!


----------



## Raheem (May 18, 2020)

You two must feel terrible. It's bad enough sharing a nationality with Piers Corbyn.


----------



## scifisam (May 18, 2020)

A380 said:


> The tall bald guy in the middle biting his lip is definitely a paid carer of one of the others. So only four really...



The bloke on the end is a Ryan Gosling impersonator in his regular life.



Spymaster said:


> There are loads of these cunts out there.
> 
> This one, unsurprisingly with links to Gwyneth Paltrow, reckons there's no such thing as germ based contagion, the virus is fake, and the deaths are caused by fear.



Gwyneth Paltrow hasn't actually said anything about this virus, as far as I can tell. Possibly because she was in that movie Contagion which also includes a woo-practitioner who causes deaths by peddling a fake cure. 



campanula said:


> O God, I briefly shared a squat with Piers Corbyn in 1974. He played a lot of Yes albums. No wonder I turned to drugs.



Sounds like he did too, lots and lots of them.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 18, 2020)

scifisam said:


> Sounds like he did too, *lots and lots of them*.



I hung out with him at other times then, it seems ....


----------



## editor (May 23, 2020)

They're back with more unhinged stupidity


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2020)

editor said:


> They're back with more unhinged stupidity



Bad radiation? Not the good kind.
Also better watch out for heavy electricity


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Bad radiation? Not the good kind.
> Also better watch out for heavy electricity




When I worked for tv installation company in ooooo 1970 we wen't round an old lady's house and she plugged in the electrical sockets every night so the electricity wouldn't leak out all over the floor. Clearly sensible action in light of the above.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 23, 2020)

two sheds said:


> When I worked for tv installation company in ooooo 1970 we wen't round an old lady's house and she plugged in the electrical sockets every night so the electricity wouldn't leak out all over the floor. Clearly sensible action in light of the above.


She was completely wrong - you have to ensure empty sockets are switched off to prevent electricity dribbling onto the floor.  I still have to do this.


----------



## existentialist (May 23, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> She was completely wrong - you have to ensure empty sockets are switched off to prevent electricity dribbling onto the floor.  I still have to do this.


I do it, but only because it looks tidy.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> She was completely wrong - you have to ensure empty sockets are switched off to prevent electricity dribbling onto the floor.  I still have to do this.


You're thinking of the poison sockets


----------



## bimble (May 23, 2020)

Had a chat with friend this week who was saying he was at the early stages of a budding romance with this local hippy woman but turns out she wanted to go along to the hyde park protest and that was it for him. I liked his argument, he wasn’t focussed on the conspiracy stuff like I am he just said this (wanting to protest against lockdown) shows she’s selfish, unwilling to sacrifice anything for other people.


----------



## nogojones (May 23, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> She was completely wrong - you have to ensure empty sockets are switched off to prevent electricity dribbling onto the floor.  I still have to do this.


Is this why my bill's so high?


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2020)

It's why your feet tingle in the morning when you walk downstairs in your socks.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> It's why your feet tingle in the morning when you walk downstairs in your socks.


Solution: stop wearing socks fashioned from space blankets


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> When I worked for tv installation company in ooooo 1970 we wen't round an old lady's house and she plugged in the electrical sockets every night so the electricity wouldn't leak out all over the floor. Clearly sensible action in light of the above.



This isn’t so mad, my Grandparents did it, When they were kids they still had gas lights, town gas at that, and it was quite rightly absolutely drummed into them ( like we do with crossing the road) to always always make sure the gas was off when you left the house or went to bed. So it’s not surprising it carried over to the electric lights.


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2020)

Better safe than sorry


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2020)

A380 said:


> This isn’t so mad, my Grandparents did it, When they were kids they still had gas lights, town gas at that, and it was quite rightly absolutely drummed into them ( like we do with crossing the road) to always always make sure the gas was off when you left the house or went to bed. So it’s not surprising it carried over to the electric lights.


It was drummed into me as a kid that you had to switch everything off if you weren't using it, and certainly at night (except the fridge) - and that meant unplugging it too.  My parents were born in the 1940s so it's no doubt something that's just passed down the generations.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2020)

Mrs S goes mad about me turning sockets off and unplugging stuff.
It’s the Yorkshireman in me.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 24, 2020)

I’d love to go to one of these rallies with some kind of fake 5G mast contraption on wheels, rig something up with a car battery and some plausible looking gizmos and antennae, maybe something to make a humming sound (probably have something I can use on my BBC sound effects LP), Stick a sign on it with ‘love technology, this super powerful portable 5G transmitter is completely safe’, chase the fuckers around with it just for kicks. Like kryptonite or something. Scatter the loons.

Not sure it’d be a valid excuse for breaking lockdown mind...


----------



## Spymaster (May 24, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> She was completely wrong - you have to ensure empty sockets are switched off to prevent electricity dribbling onto the floor.  I still have to do this.


Even switched off it could still leak out of the holes, especially if your points are worn. You should always put a bucket under the sockets just in case.


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Solution: stop wearing socks fashioned from space blankets



I got them direct from a cadet


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2020)

Spymaster said:


> Even switched off it could still leak out of the holes, especially if your points are worn. You should always put a bucket under the sockets just in case.


And most important of all, use a sponge dipped in warm soapy water to wipe down your sockets last thing at night, because once any drips of leaked electricity dry out, they're a nightmare to get off - you have to chip them off with a screwdriver or a chisel, and then buff everything up with wire wool.


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2020)

I feel you lot aren't treating the subject with the gravity it deserves


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I feel you lot aren't treating the subject with the gravity it deserves


How much gravity does it need - 5g?


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2020)

Just enough for electricity to flow downwards of course.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Just enough for electricity to flow downwards of course.


What about Australian gravity?


----------



## mx wcfc (May 24, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was drummed into me as a kid that you had to switch everything off if you weren't using it, and certainly at night (except the fridge) - and that meant unplugging it too.  My parents were born in the 1940s so it's no doubt something that's just passed down the generations.


This^.  The telly, in particular had to be unplugged.  I get stressed to this day about things being left on standby.  There is a power station somewhere in this country running all night, just to keep the little red lights going on all our tellies and radios, and the clocks running on our cookers.    
For the sake of peace in this house, I have had to suppress my need to unplug everything.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2020)




----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2020)

_Unplug _the tv  but but ...


----------



## Shechemite (May 24, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I’d love to go to one of these rallies with some kind of fake 5G mast contraption on wheels, rig something up with a car battery and some plausible looking gizmos and antennae, maybe something to make a humming sound (probably have something I can use on my BBC sound effects LP), Stick a sign on it with ‘love technology, this super powerful portable 5G transmitter is completely safe’, chase the fuckers around with it just for kicks. Like kryptonite or something. Scatter the loons.
> 
> Not sure it’d be a valid excuse for breaking lockdown mind...



anti-fascism for the corona age


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 24, 2020)

A380 said:


> This isn’t so mad, my Grandparents did it, When they were kids they still had gas lights, town gas at that, and it was quite rightly absolutely drummed into them ( like we do with crossing the road) to always always make sure the gas was off when you left the house or went to bed. So it’s not surprising it carried over to the electric lights.


Some years back, when we still smoked, Mrs Sas fag in one hand, lighter in the other, woke me up asking what is that smell? It was gas. The cat had been up on the hob and somehow switched on a ring.


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2020)

What had you done to the cat to make it want to kill you?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 24, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> What about Australian gravity?



Down undercurrent


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> What had you done to the cat to make it want to kill you?


Do you have a cat? If you do, you will know that cats don't really have a reason for doing anything, other than that they can.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I do it, but only because it looks tidy.


It actually vexes me to see the little red bit on a plug switch - they need to be nice and neat and therefore switched off.  I even do this at work.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> I get stressed to this day about things being left on standby. There is a power station somewhere in this country running all night, just to keep the little red lights going on all our tellies and radios, and the clocks running on our cookers.


Oven and microwave are never left switched on.  But the two laptops run round the clock.


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Do you have a cat? If you do, you will know that cats don't really have a reason for doing anything, other than that they can.



Fair play, my dog's a bit like that tbh.


----------



## pogofish (May 25, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was drummed into me as a kid that you had to switch everything off if you weren't using it, and certainly at night (except the fridge) - and that meant unplugging it too.  My parents were born in the 1940s so it's no doubt something that's just passed down the generations.



They probably had good reason - Electrical safety in the home didn't really become a major concern until the 1970s (IIRC it wasn't fully regulated until the 2000s?  Workplaces got proper regulation in 1989 though) - before then, it could be very hit or miss and the "safety" of house wiring from properties built between the 1920s and 70's could be a staggering thing to behold, with all soerts of weird and wonderful arrangements of "christmas trees" of socket adaptors and strange multi-wire sprouting pipe-like arrangements out of light fittings and the like - often they could be so overloaded that they ran very hot as normal and the smell of cooking bakelite greeted you as soon as you entered a house.  Things like valve radios and old TVs simply had to go off at night because the poor quality of insulation/isolation was such that they could build-up enough heat to catch fire if left-on.

Then there were the metal-bodied light switches (1920s) in my grans house that I remembered from childhood - A firm resounding, spring loaded clonk when you flipped them - and often a brief electric shock as well!  It was like stepping into the future when she finally modernised and got rewired after the mains immersion wiring started smouldering inside the wall - the old rubber insulation from when the place was built had rotted and fallen-off, leaving mostly bare wires, held in place by paper-insulated metal staples inside the wall!


----------



## Epona (May 25, 2020)

I tend to unplug stuff (except the internet router) when it isn't in use but this is largely due to 13 years with a cat who I suspect was half demonic and liked to stick his paws in the toaster slots to see if there was anything in there and on one particularly glorious occasion posted a toy mouse into the VCR slot, once you've seen that sort of thing you facepalm and unplug everything that doesn't absolutely need to be plugged in when you are not watching over it.


----------



## 8115 (May 25, 2020)

We had to unplug everything because if the house got struck by lightning it would break the appliances if they were plugged in.


----------



## 8115 (May 25, 2020)

Or power surge. Or both. I can't exactly remember. Pretty sure I remember lightning being mentioned.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2020)

pogofish said:


> They probably had good reason - Electrical safety in the home didn't really become a major concern until the 1970s (IIRC it wasn't fully regulated until the 2000s?  Workplaces got proper regulation in 1989 though) - before then, it could be very hit or miss and the "safety" of house wiring from properties built between the 1920s and 70's could be a staggering thing to behold, with all soerts of weird and wonderful arrangements of "christmas trees" of socket adaptors and strange multi-wire sprouting pipe-like arrangements out of light fittings and the like - often they could be so overloaded that they ran very hot as normal and the smell of cooking bakelite greeted you as soon as you entered a house.  Things like valve radios and old TVs simply had to go off at night because the poor quality of insulation/isolation was such that they could build-up enough heat to catch fire if left-on.



i have vague memories of us doing a (late 70s primary) school assembly thing about the need to unplug stuff like the telly at night.

my parents bought a 1930s house in 1969 - it had (with one or two exceptions) square pin sockets, but at some point it turned out that the previous owner had just replaced the old round pin sockets and not re-wired properly.  from memory there were one or two things we never managed to work out just what fuse circuit they were on.  (the place has been properly re-wired since - although i do wish she had kept the original light switches which i think would have been ok if they had been earthed)



Epona said:


> and on one particularly glorious occasion posted a toy mouse into the VCR slot,





at least it wasn't  a real mouse...



8115 said:


> We had to unplug everything because if the house got struck by lightning it would break the appliances if they were plugged in.



my phone / answering machine and telephone line got buggered by a lightning strike some years back - can phone lines still get this?  i sometimes wonder if i ought to disconnect the modem when there's lightning about.


----------



## Ground Elder (May 25, 2020)

Every night my dad would go around unplugging all electrical appliances, including the video recorder


----------



## WouldBe (May 25, 2020)

8115 said:


> We had to unplug everything because if the house got struck by lightning it would break the appliances if they were plugged in.


That can still happen. I don't bother unplugging things at night but I do switch things off when not in use apart from the router and Freesat box.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2020)

8115 said:


> Or power surge. Or both. I can't exactly remember. Pretty sure I remember lightning being mentioned.


Expensive things like laptops are plugged into an extension lead with surge protection, so I reckon they'd be OK in a lightning strike.


----------



## MillionaireMike (May 26, 2020)

Don't people understand that their rights are being taken away from them slowly. The fact people are okay with forced vaccines and forced house arrest. Sickening lack of self respect.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2020)

Fuck off loon


----------



## existentialist (May 26, 2020)

MillionaireMike said:


> Don't people understand that their rights are being taken away from them slowly. The fact people are okay with forced vaccines and forced house arrest. Sickening lack of self respect.


Sorry, your mates all fucked off. Well, they got banned. But you'll find out about that soon enough.


----------



## killer b (May 26, 2020)

Ah, sweet michael. Your time here was so short, but you burned _so_ bright.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 26, 2020)

MillionaireMike said:


> Don't people understand that their rights are being taken away from them slowly. The fact people are okay with forced vaccines and forced house arrest. Sickening lack of self respect.



Oh, fuck, another nutter has turned-up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2020)

So Michael, did the halving hit you bad?


----------



## spitfire (May 26, 2020)

Wait guys. He may have some important information we were hitherto unaware of.


----------



## two sheds (May 26, 2020)

Yes do you have any references we could consult mike? I don't tend to watch random youtube videos is one thing though, they often turn out to be a pile of shit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 26, 2020)

And, he's gone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2020)

MillionaireMike said:


> Don't people understand that their rights are being taken away from them slowly. The fact people are okay with forced vaccines and forced house arrest. Sickening lack of self respect.


Jesus.  Idiot.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2020)

Is this true? Tell us, _Millionaire of the Mikes_, forgive us our frivolous insolence! Let us not live in darkness, share with us your light!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2020)

He can't, he's been switched off


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, he's gone.


It's sad that he didn't get the chance to state his view on the beans vs cheese debate.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 26, 2020)

Poor reason for a ban TBH.



Perhaps we could have shown him the light, and conned him out of his millions.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 26, 2020)

S☼I said:


> He can't, he's been switched off


----------



## existentialist (May 26, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 214855


I think he was going to turn out to be a cunt, TBF...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 26, 2020)

MillionaireMike said:


> Don't people understand that their rights are being taken away from them slowly.



It took me a minute or two to work out wtf this had to do with the merits of unplugging the telly at night...


----------



## petee (May 26, 2020)

A380 said:


> always make sure the gas was off when you left the house or went to bed.



ayup, my father did that, got the habit myself from him.


----------



## rekil (May 27, 2020)

Dundalk trad group Mary Wallopers held a bring back dial-up protest which happened to coincide with the interloping loon rally.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 27, 2020)

S☼I said:


> He can't, he's been switched off



#mikedrop


----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2020)

rekil said:


> Dundalk trad group Mary Wallopers held a bring back dial-up protest which happened to coincide with the interloping loon rally.




Give us back our eleven days!!


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 27, 2020)

This morning I'm thinking about how people I know (from acquaintances to friends) would fare on urban. Like how fast they'd be banned and why..it's amusing me.


----------



## existentialist (May 27, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> This morning I'm thinking about how people I know (from acquaintances to friends) would fare on urban. Like how fast they'd be banned and why..it's amusing me.


I wouldn't want any of my friends and acquaintances finding Urban!


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I wouldn't want any of my friends and acquaintances finding Urban!


Yeah..but do you think some of them would get banned? I know for a fact some of mine would.


----------



## existentialist (May 27, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yeah..but do you think some of them would get banned? I know for a fact some of mine would.


I think pretty much all of them would run away screaming!

ETA: Very, very few of my friends and acquaintances would consider the use of the word "cunt" in pretty much any circumstances. Just to start with...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yeah..but do you think some of them would get banned? I know for a fact some of mine would.


what for?


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 27, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> what for?


Some for loonspuddery for sure. We already argue about this stuff but I don't think they could handle the urban onslaught. They'd more likely just run away I expect. I did introduce someone years back who left in a few days saying you lot were so mean  I guess I'm more thick skinned online at least.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 28, 2020)

Someone Who Isn't Me in this house insists on making sure all switches are turned off before we go out or away. 

Well it is that person's house, after all!

Reason : upbringing ..... and inherited fear of lightening strikes and risk of fire .....

I also (now!) have to follow this oh-so-sensible example ........ something I never bothered with prior to the age of 45! 

Luckily no actual unpluggings need to be done .... and at least the fridge stays on ..... it's the only exception though!


----------



## 8ball (May 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> Yeah..but do you think some of them would get banned? I know for a fact some of mine would.



The one good IRL mate I have who is a member got bored to tears by the enforcing of orthodox opinions and the lack of meaningful discussions over actual points of disagreement and might have got provocative just to liven things up, but just became a non-poster instead.  I think most of my other mates would either feel intimidated or alienated.

That's not a gripe about the place by the way; it is what it is.  This was a long time ago though, I expect he would have enjoyed the bandwidthz thread (that dates it!), and some other discussions since.


----------



## Tankus (May 29, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Someone Who Isn't Me in this house insists on making sure all switches are turned off before we go out or away.
> Well it is that person's house, after all!
> Reason : upbringing ..... and inherited fear of lightening strikes and risk of fire .....
> I also (now!) have to follow this oh-so-sensible example ........ something I never bothered with prior to the age of 45!
> ...



mine goes off at the fuse  box  if its for any length of time  ...I no longer have a freezer
going to work (pre CV19) I have a path  I follow, doors,windows,plugs ....


----------



## existentialist (May 29, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Someone Who Isn't Me in this house insists on making sure all switches are turned off before we go out or away.
> 
> Well it is that person's house, after all!
> 
> ...


The thing is...the gap in a mains switch (which is surprisingly narrow) is nowhere near enough to prevent a lightning strike arcing across and doing its damage regardless of the state of the switch. TBH, if the aim is to protect devices from lightning strikes, I _would_ unplug them. 

Having said that, I've done neither for decades, and have never yet lost a bit of kit to lightning.


----------



## 2hats (May 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> TBH, if the aim is to protect devices from lightning strikes, I _would_ unplug them.


Or use gas discharge lightning arrestors. Though reducing cable runs can limit ground surge susceptibility from local strikes, CME events or EMPs


----------



## Dogsauce (May 29, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Luckily no actual unpluggings need to be done .... and at least the fridge stays on ..... it's the only exception though!



I used to have my fridge on it‘s own circuit, if I was going away for a few days I’d quite often turn off some of the circuits such as lighting at the fusebox but be able to leave that on.  That’s mainly because I was in LS12 though, so done to make it harder for anyone robbing the place to find their way around rather than worrying about lightning strikes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 29, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Having said that, I've done neither for decades, and have never yet lost a bit of kit to lightning.


One of the other sites at a place I used to work was located in old flat-roofed buildings in an elevated part of town.  There was a thunderstorm and the lightning punched a hole through the roof of the server room and hit it.  Don't think the server worked very well afterwards.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 30, 2020)

They were out again yesterday








						Thousands gather in Trafalgar Square to promote coronavirus conspiracy theories at ‘anti-lockdown’ protest
					

Thousands of protesters branding the coronavirus pandemic a "hoax" gathered in Trafalgar Square today.The demonstrators, who were not wearing face coverings, carried signs saying "no more masks no more lockdown" and "incremental fascism" at Saturday's "Unite for Freedom" rally.




					www.uk.yahoo.com


----------



## Cerv (Aug 30, 2020)

given that BUF flags were on display, the guy with the "incremental fascism" sign might need to clarify if he's for or against that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2020)

What lockdown? There isn't one. There was barely one when there was one.


----------



## prunus (Aug 30, 2020)

Cerv said:


> given that BUF flags were on display, the guy with the "incremental fascism" sign might need to clarify if he's for or against that.



Bit of both, bit of both, you know, live and let live, or not, as the case may be; I’m all for celebrating difference, as long as everyone’s the same as me. Can’t say fairer than that.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> What lockdown? There isn't one. There was barely one when there was one.


When you hear about how lockdown was enforced in places like Spain, it's hard to have any kind of sympathy with these buffoons...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> When you hear about how lockdown was enforced in places like Spain, it's hard to have any kind of sympathy with these buffoons...


It's hard to have any sympathy full stop really, including if they catch covid as a result of their stupidity.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> When you hear about how lockdown was enforced in places like Spain, it's hard to have any kind of sympathy with these buffoons...


Yeah, I mean we _prepared_ for one, we had food for a month, but then the food shops didn't shut and we were never not allowed out of our homes.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 30, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's hard to have any sympathy full stop really, including if they catch covid as a result of their stupidity.


Well, yes . But it makes it pretty clear that it's the _idea_ of lockdown that they're knee-jerk protesting against. It's essentially a group-based superannuated toddler tantrum (I typed that as "tantrump" first time )..."DON'T WANNA!!! WON'T!!". At this stage you could have probably gone to them and offered them anything, and they'd have stamped their tiny feet and screamed.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 30, 2020)

a moron said:
			
		

> "People are coming today to make their voices heard against mandatory vaccinations, mandatory masks, *mandatory anything really*,"



So things like wearing a crash helmet? Wearing a seatbelt? Stopping at red lights? Wearing hair nets when preparing food?  Yeah... Down with mandating things!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> tantrump


Just so you know in advance I intend to not only use that but pass it off as my own creation.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Just so you know in advance I intend to not only use that but pass it off as my own creation.


Fill yer (tiny) boots!  It can't be the first time someone's coined it...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Just so you know in advance I intend to not only use that but pass it off as my own creation.


Oh. It's already on Urban dictionary and apparently also a board game


----------



## andysays (Aug 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> What lockdown? There isn't one. There was barely one when there was one.


That's just what *they* want you to believe


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 30, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Oh. It's already on Urban dictionary and apparently also a board game



So, it is, together with a wee video to illustrate the meaning. 



> *Tantrump*
> 
> When somebody whom is spoiled and used to having their way throws a tantrum much like Donald Trump.
> 
> Did you see Donald Trump throwing a Tantrump after he lost Wisconsin in the primaries to "Lyin' Ted Cruz".



View attachment 2.mp4


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 30, 2020)

So, he was arrested. 

And, a £10k fine, I can see him fighting that.

Shame they didn't arrest Icke too.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 30, 2020)

deffo was a rave of loonatics there


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 30, 2020)

35K is out by an order of magnitude or so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2020)

I’ve always wondered how people estimate crowd numbers


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve always wondered how people estimate crowd numbers


I think this instance they just googled "Trafalgar Square capacity" and took the number at the top of this article - How Many People Can You Fit In Trafalgar Square?

The square was in no way either completely full or packed solid, though there were definitely several thousand people there. The central area was pretty full but there was space all around it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve always wondered how people estimate crowd numbers


Count legs then divide by two.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve always wondered how people estimate crowd numbers


take the police estimate and the organisers estimate and meet halfway


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2020)

Fined £10k too 









						Piers Corbyn fined £10,000 for organising anti-lockdown rally
					

Brother of Jeremy Corbyn targeted under law restricting gatherings of more than 30 people




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 31, 2020)

Good thing he comes from money I guess


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 31, 2020)

DotCommunist said:


> take the police estimate and the organisers estimate and meet halfway



Look at how many people are there, read in Socialist Worker how many people were there, make an appointment with opticians and/or go mad.


----------



## Spandex (Aug 31, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Fined £10k too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a story behind this: who didn't give permission for this rally and why?

To hold a big rally in Trafalgar Square you have to do 2 things:

1. Notify the police (if you don't they'll hear about a big rally like this and get in touch)
2. Get permission from the GLA, who manage the Square (if you don't know about this the police will tell you, although I'm sure that Corby or one of the other organisers did know). The GLA make you get public liability insurance before giving permission (costs a few hundred pounds).

Corbyn says in that article "he and other organisers had filled out all the necessary risk assessments and spent two weeks negotiating with Scotland Yard over the event." So he admits he's the organiser, but doesn't say he did have permission (which he presumably didn't have seeing as he was arrested and fined).

So did the police say no or Saddiq Khan? 

If it was the police was it because they didn't want a big crowd of Covid deniers getting together and refusing to socially distance or because they didn't want this rally to go ahead (which I suspect the conspiraloons involved will think - after all, political rallies can be allowed under the new regulations and others have taken place, like yesterday's 'million person march').

If it was the Mayor/GLA was it because they didn't want the rally, or because they were worried about a lack of social distancing, or could they just not get insurance?

Or were the risk assessments not up to scratch? Or were Corbyn and the other organisers too pig headed or incompetent to sort out the paperwork and just went ahead anyway?

I don't care about this bunch of idiots, fantasists and fascists, and fuck Piers Corbyn and David Icke, but I am curious where it went wrong.


----------



## bimble (Aug 31, 2020)

Spandex said:


> There's a story behind this: who didn't give permission for this rally and why?
> 
> To hold a big rally in Trafalgar Square you have to do 2 things:
> 
> ...


It’s the new Covid law, introduced last week the one a lot of people seem to wrongly believe only applies to ‘raves’, ten thousand pounds fine for gatherings of more than 30. 
This will get interesting, this man fought back and won exemption on grounds of his rally being a political movement but corbyn didn’t.








						Metropolitan police drop investigation into anti-racism protester
					

Force backs down, conceding Ken Hinds’ planned march was exempt from Covid rules




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## platinumsage (Aug 31, 2020)

Spandex said:


> There's a story behind this: who didn't give permission for this rally and why?
> 
> To hold a big rally in Trafalgar Square you have to do 2 things:
> 
> ...



He said he intends to take it to court so we may have a fuller account in due course.

Meanwhile the Huffington Post has an extra quote from him:

"The order for my arrest appears to have come from on high, nothing to do with local police. When I asked the police, they said to me it came from on high. It was either the Greater London Authority or the government that indicated that me or somebody had to be arrested because they were clearly annoyed that we were getting so much success and publicity through the mainstream [media] such as [Russian state-backed media channel] Russia Today."


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 31, 2020)

> (i)the gathering has been organised by a business, a charitable, benevolent or philanthropic institution, a public body, or a political body,
> 
> (ii)the person responsible for organising the gathering (“the gathering organiser”) has carried out a risk assessment which would satisfy the requirements of regulation 3 of the Management of Health and Safety at Work Regulations 1999 F1, whether or not the gathering organiser is subject to those Regulations, and
> 
> (iii)the gathering organiser has taken all reasonable measures to limit the risk of transmission of the coronavirus, taking into account the risk assessment carried out under paragraph (ii),



I imagine they would say he has fallen foul of paragraph (iii) - though maybe he means to argue that all reasonable measures have been taken because none are necessary. 






						The Health Protection (Coronavirus, Restrictions) (No. 2) (England) Regulations 2020
					

These Regulations require the closure of businesses listed in Schedule 2, to protect against the risks to public health arising from coronavirus, except for limited permitted uses. They also impose restrictions on gatherings both inside and outside, of more than 30 people. The closures and...




					www.legislation.gov.uk


----------



## LDC (Aug 31, 2020)

Not hard to make a case that this lot wouldn't have put any safety measures re: social distancing and masks etc. in place, so it was refused on those grounds, unlike other demos who would have made efforts to be sensible.


----------



## Spandex (Aug 31, 2020)

bimble said:


> It’s the new Covid law, introduced last week the one a lot of people seem to wrongly believe only applies to ‘raves’, ten thousand pounds fine for gatherings of more than 30.
> This will get interesting, this man fought back and won exemption on grounds of his rally being a political movement but corbyn didn’t.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he's been done under the new regulations, but that isn't the whole story because, as you point out, the Million Man March did get the go ahead. 



FridgeMagnet said:


> I imagine they would say he has fallen foul of paragraph (iii) - though maybe he means to argue that all reasonable measures have been taken because none are necessary



I imagine it's this too - hard to argue you'll take all reasonable measures when the whole point of the 'we're dangerous crazies' march is that they object to those reasonable measures. 



platinumsage said:


> "The order for my arrest appears to have come from on high, nothing to do with local police. When I asked the police, they said to me it came from on high. It was either the Greater London Authority or the government that indicated that me or somebody had to be arrested because they were clearly annoyed that we were getting so much success and publicity through the mainstream [media] such as [Russian state-backed media channel] Russia Today."



"It was THEM! Trying to SILENCE US! Watch Russia Today!"


----------



## LDC (Aug 31, 2020)

Do think this is a growing issue for the left that we need to somehow deal with. The number of people heading in this direction and mixing with fascists, adopting conspiracy theories to 'explain' the world, and losing all reason is really troubling.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2020)

I agree,this shit is actually terrifying


----------



## Cerv (Aug 31, 2020)

when the express purpose of your event is to break health and safety regulations, I imagine acquiring public liability insurance is going to be trickier than usual.

lol at describing Russia Today as "mainstream media". that's showing up he's a really skewed perspective to the rest of the UK public there.



bimble said:


> It’s the new Covid law, introduced last week the one a lot of people seem to wrongly believe only applies to ‘raves’, ten thousand pounds fine for gatherings of more than 30.
> This will get interesting, this man fought back and won exemption on grounds of his rally being a political movement but corbyn didn’t.
> 
> 
> ...


I think where Hinds has succeeded but Corbyn is going to fail is on the definition 
"(i)the gathering has been organised by a business, a charitable, benevolent or philanthropic institution, a public body, or a political body,"
which a loose bunch of crazies from Twitter with no coherent common political cause isn't going to cut it


----------



## bimble (Aug 31, 2020)

Yep. The terms  of this new law still worry me though. Can imagine lots of things that are not  mad anti vax loons being on the wrong side of it and it was never debated and has no end date. But that’s another thread.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2020)

Easy for people with the right connections to get around as well one would imagine. Fuck piers corbyn tho.


----------



## bimble (Aug 31, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Easy for people with the right connections to get around as well one would imagine. Fuck piers corbyn tho.


Yep don’t think any mp’s kids birthday parties will get ten grand fines but according to the written law don’t see why not.


----------



## LDC (Aug 31, 2020)

Not very anarchist I know, but I'd happily clap from the sidelines if the cops stormed in and cracked heads tbh. Just watched a video of Icke shouting 'Freedom' to the cheering and worryingly large crowd.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 31, 2020)

FREEDOM TO SPREAD CONTAGIOUS DISEASES


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 31, 2020)

Wouldn't that just create martyrs tho? Especially with the biggest celebrity antisemite in the English speaking world among them. 

I just hope Icke gets covid tbh.


----------



## LDC (Aug 31, 2020)

If it was just Covid related it'd be bad, but not as worrying as it is with all the far and alt right, conspiracy theory, and anti-vax stuff alongside it. It's a potent and appealing mix for many people, is growing globally, and is not something we can afford to just laugh at unfortunately.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2020)

The abuse of power over the poor by the rich, in a time when left-wing arguments have been so discredited in the eyes of many (by those with the money and power) is partly behind the growth in popularity of such dangerous nonsense. If the worker's power has been so eroded, against a backdrop of constant panic-mongering by the ruling class, I think that the seeds have been sown for 'the hidden truth' to appeal to a growing audience.

So, piss-taking is obviously important here, but we also need to understand that people have been deceived, and that they may be otherwise well-meaning. Not, I hasten to add, at the top of this charade i.e. the likes of Icke who are manipulating and hurting people. It's a deplorable situation when people have been taken in to the extent that they are protesting for their 'freedom' to hurt themselves and others.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2020)

Just look at the parade of idiots masquerading as medical experts 









						Who were the so-called ‘top doctors and nurses’ that addressed the anti-Covid measures demo as global death toll reaches 843K?
					

If Covid19 can indeed be cured by tonic water as claimed, let’s hope there’s also a cure for stupid.




					www.thelondoneconomic.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 31, 2020)

This is a good line though



> the nation’s numpties


----------



## LDC (Aug 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Just look at the parade of idiots masquerading as medical experts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to see they've struck a doctor and nurse off their registers over this.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Just look at the parade of idiots masquerading as medical experts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Natural healing consultant"


----------



## tony.c (Sep 20, 2020)

30 arrested yesterday.








						Conspiracy theorists clash with police at anti-lockdown protest
					

Crowd cheers as speaker claims that coronavirus is ‘made up’ as cases rise




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 20, 2020)

8ball said:


> "Natural healing consultant"


That's an oxymoron, the natural way is just to suffer until you recover on your own or die. It works if you've got a cold but tends to be ineffective against a knife wound.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 231062


is there no part of that you agree with?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 231062


What’s Bill Gates got to do with it again?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 20, 2020)

he created the virus and is developing the vaccine as a way to put microchips in children

i mean it make so much sense

and he has a 5g deathray


----------



## Supine (Sep 20, 2020)

It must be soul destroying being Bill Gates. You spend all of your time and vast sums of your own money helping people and there's a constant call to have you locked up. Must be gutting!


----------



## magneze (Sep 20, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 231062


Windows Vista lives long in the memory.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

Supine said:


> It must be soul destroying being Bill Gates. You spend all of your time and vast sums of your own money helping people and there's a constant call to have you locked up. Must be gutting!


Poor multibillionaire Bill Gates, counting his money in his castle


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2020)

tony.c said:


> 30 arrested yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough really. 

#toughoncrime


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not hard to make a case that this lot wouldn't have put any safety measures re: social distancing and masks etc. in place, so it was refused on those grounds, unlike other demos who would have made efforts to be sensible.


how do you know this?


----------



## LDC (Sep 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> how do you know this?



Was meaning maybe refused on those grounds.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 20, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> he created the virus and is developing the vaccine as a way to put microchips in children
> 
> i mean it make so much sense
> 
> and he has a 5g deathray



Probably got the idea off the Trump administration
Trump officials suggested using 'heat ray' to repel migrants from border in 2018: report


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 20, 2020)

he now wants to use the same type of weapon on protesters


----------



## Supine (Sep 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Poor multibillionaire Bill Gates, counting his money in his castle



Multibillionaire who is in the process of giving away 95% of his wealth


----------



## klang (Sep 20, 2020)

Supine said:


> Multibillionaire who is in the process of giving away 95% of his wealth


how much will he be left with?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2020)

Supine said:


> Multibillionaire who is in the process of giving away 95% of his wealth


which he built from rapacious business practices


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

Supine said:


> Multibillionaire who is in the process of giving away 95% of his wealth











						How philanthropy benefits the super-rich
					

The long read: There are more philanthropists than ever before. Each year they give tens of billions to charitable causes. So how come inequality keeps rising?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Supine (Sep 20, 2020)

littleseb said:


> how much will he be left with?



Probably more than the two of us will earn in our lifetimes!


----------



## klang (Sep 20, 2020)

littleseb said:


> how much will he be left with?


roughly
$5,800,000,000


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 20, 2020)

Supine said:


> Multibillionaire who is in the process of giving away 95% of his wealth



As it should be. You can't take it with you.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2020)

Supine said:


> Probably more than two thousand of us will earn in our lifetimes!


FTFY


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2020)

I suppose he's taken from the relatively rich in the 1st world by making people pay through the nose to buy - no sorry rapacious business practice again - _rent_ his fucking software. And he's giving back to the third world with the malaria prevention. 

So he could be seen as a Robin Hood type figure


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 20, 2020)

It's a fucking obscenity that anyone can be worth billions in the first place. Fuck _applauding_ these ghouls.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2020)

littleseb said:


> how much will he be left with?


a bowl of rice a day


----------



## Doodler (Sep 20, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s Bill Gates got to do with it again?



Bill's Extra Chunky Vaccine.


----------



## andysays (Sep 20, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> is there no part of that you agree with?


That's why this stuff can appear superficially attractive and draw at least some people in.

Who can really object to the call for governments to start working for the people and stop working for the elite agenda, or the demand to jail Matt Hancock for crimes against humanity?

Even jailing Bill Gates doesn't seem that unreasonable, TBH


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 20, 2020)

Supine said:


> It must be soul destroying being Bill Gates. You spend all of your time and vast sums of your own money helping people and there's a constant call to have you locked up. Must be gutting!


The man is worth well over $100 Billion and there a few nutters (who have absolutely zero chance of getting near him or achieving that aim) calling for him to be locked up.  If I was in his position it wouldn't bother me, probably doesn't bother him either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2020)

Won’t someone think of the billionaires


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> The man is worth well over $100 Billion and there a few nutters (who have absolutely zero chance of getting near him or achieving that aim) calling for him to be locked up.  If I was in his position it wouldn't bother me, probably doesn't bother him either.



That's exactly what the rich Nottingham burghers used to say about Robin Hood. It didn't bother him either


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2020)

Fuck Bill Gates, but fuck him for actual reasons not complete nonsense which actually improves his reputation. It's just like the 911 lot made it harder to criticise the massive and entirely proven holes in the official USG story.


----------



## keybored (Sep 20, 2020)

Supine said:


> It must be soul destroying being Bill Gates. You spend all of your time and vast sums of your own money helping people and there's a constant call to have you locked up. Must be gutting!


Tom Hanks seems to get targeted by loons a lot these days too.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 20, 2020)

keybored said:


> Tom Hanks seems to get targeted by loons a lot these days too.


They probably think it all started with Forest Gump's wife.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 20, 2020)

andysays said:


> Who can really object to the call for governments to start working for the people and stop working for the elite agenda



well, yes, but when you get multi-millionaires like trump, and old etonians like rees-mogg and johnson pretending to be somehow anti-elite, then frankly



to put it mildly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2020)

andysays said:


> That's why this stuff can appear superficially attractive and draw at least some people in.
> 
> Who can really object to the call for governments to start working for the people and stop working for the elite agenda, or the demand to jail Matt Hancock for crimes against humanity?
> 
> Even jailing Bill Gates doesn't seem that unreasonable, TBH


i wish the people who think this is a government conspiracy would realise that it is only in their dreams that the government would be competent enough to do something like that. and yes i do think hancock should be jailed, in preparation for his journey to points south. it's the cognitive dissonance between the government and billionaires being able to come up with some great secret endeavour and see it through on the one hand and the inability of the government to achieve what it commits to in public on the other which really riles me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> well, yes, but when you get multi-millionaires like trump, and old etonians like rees-mogg and johnson pretending to be somehow anti-elite, then frankly
> 
> View attachment 231088
> 
> to put it mildly.


i think they're undermining the right of the natural party of government to govern rather better than i'd hoped


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2020)

So depressing:



> One woman in her 20s, who was wearing a hoodie with a QAnon logo, told the _Observer_ that she had come to the rally because she had read about the child abuse taking place across the US and the UK, a chief QAnon trope.
> 
> Another protester, Emma, 25, said she had a young daughter. She was holding a placard suggesting hundreds of thousands of children had been abducted around the world. “I’ve done years of research,” she said. “QAnon are right. There’s a global elite out there going for our children. Trump is taking down the elite and draining the swamp.”
> 
> ...











						'Quite frankly terrifying': How the QAnon conspiracy theory is taking root in the UK
					

It began in the US with lurid claims and a hatred of the ‘deep state’. Now it’s growing in the UK, spilling over into anti-vaccine and 5G protests, fuelled by online misinformation




					www.theguardian.com
				




*title edited for clarity


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 20, 2020)

editor said:


> So depressing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid, stupid, cunts.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 20, 2020)

not everyone has their wits about them have they


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2020)

More fucking idiots









						Covid scepticism behind high Bolton infection rate, says local MP
					

Exclusive: social media hashtag #thinkingforyourself bolsters residents refusing to follow rules




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

Decent article here



> Here’s where we get way out into conspiracy theory. There is simply no evidence that Bill Gates has any plans to implant microchips into human beings.
> 
> He has discussed the possibility of digital health certificates in interviews, but this is a world away from implants that track people’s movements.
> 
> ...











						FactCheck: what do the coronavirus protesters want?
					

The StandUpX website makes a number of claims which are highly debatable or straightforwardly untrue.




					www.channel4.com


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2020)

It's like a clearing house for ridiculous beliefs and outright paranoia.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Decent article here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crazy shit.  Governments have always lied, but people still aren't really used to a Government that lies quite so continuously and remorselessly without being held to any account, so they jump to any old shit.

Haven't run into anyone who believes this brand of shite yet, fortunately.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 21, 2020)

I know a couple of these idiots. (Although i've not heard them say "qanon".) One of my facebook "friends" has been posting the "pedo conspiracy" stuff in my news feed recently. Also someone at my work is into the "anti-vax" nonsense. I tried to argue with her about it but she sent me a David Icke you tube video so i gave up. She also refuses to be "zapped" in the forehead by my bosses infra red temperature gun thingy as she read it would give her brain cancer or something.


----------



## maomao (Sep 21, 2020)

I had a colleague who was very much into the whole thing, thought Obama was Bin Laden in disguise, the whole lot. I heard him mention Q a couple of times but I think he thought I was a lizard or something because he was careful what he said around me. Luckily I don't work with him any more.


----------



## LDC (Sep 21, 2020)

moochedit said:


> She also refuses to be "zapped" in the forehead by my bosses infra red temperature gun thingy as she read it would give her brain cancer or something.



That kind of thing is one of the most depressing things about it, the complete lack of any scientific understanding at almost just a common sense level.

I think its growth is partly related to that too, a reaction to the world being increasingly fast, technological, and complex, and so hard to make sense of or explain how even basic everyday items work, and for some people that tips over into a generalized fear and mistrust, (edited to add: especially if they are vulnerable or have had issues around trust or are traumatized by something in their life already.)


----------



## prunus (Sep 21, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That kind of thing is one of the most depressing things about it, the complete lack of any scientific understanding at almost just a common sense level.
> 
> I think its growth is partly related to that too, a reaction to the world being increasingly fast, technological, and complex, and so hard to make sense of or explain how even basic everyday items work, and for some people that tips over into a generalized fear and mistrust, (edited to add: especially if they are vulnerable or have had issues around trust or are traumatized by something in their life already.)



Or (and I know this is unfeeling and hopefully I would act sympathetically confronted with an actual instance, but the whole thing boils my piss) they are as thick as bucket of boiled shit.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 21, 2020)

moochedit said:


> She also refuses to be "zapped" in the forehead by my bosses infra red temperature gun thingy as she read it would give her brain cancer or something.


That's a bit foolish - not least she could be viewed as willfully avoiding health and safety measures at work.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 21, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's a bit foolish - not least she could be viewed as willfully avoiding health and safety measures at work.



I think the boss zap's her wrist or something like that. I don't want to ask her though as it'll set her off again!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 21, 2020)

Supine said:


> Multibillionaire who is in the process of giving away 95% of his wealth



A foundation is very different from a charity. The way they operate in the US is very dodgy indeed. That's foundations in general mind you, I don't know much about Gates' in particular.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2020)

Years ago now, post 9-11, IIRC butchersapron posted some kind of pamphlet about counteracting conspiracy theories, I think the context was regarding community politics in black US communities.... Id like to look at that again if anyone remembers it
I wonder what else theres is out there like that
How to effectively counteract conspiracy theories is a really important topic


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> A foundation is very different from a charity. The way they operate in the US is very dodgy indeed. That's foundations in general mind you, I don't know much about Gates' in particular.



Mark Zuckerberg’s much vaunted “charitable foundation” is clearly used to garner power and influence, including commercial, in various territories so some cynicism is fully justified.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 21, 2020)

ska invita said:


> How to effectively counteract conspiracy theories is a really important topic



It certainly is, if this is true...



> Yasmin Qureshi, Labour MP for Bolton South East, said many people in the area believed the virus was a fake, government-constructed concept and as a result were refusing to adhere to social distancing guidelines. “There is a lot of confusion about the virus in the area and there are a lot of people now who do not believe it is true,” she said.
> 
> Qureshi added: “They genuinely believe it’s some kind of conspiracy. A lot of them don’t understand the rules either and so there are many who just aren’t following them – they think it is a way of controlling them somehow. It is very dangerous.”
> 
> One resident, Hayley Brandwood, whose young son was tested for the virus earlier this week, said many people were deliberately breaking the rules, bolstered by #thinkingforyourself. The hashtag has taken off in local forums in Bolton, used by people who are not following the rules and criticising others for doing so.











						Covid scepticism behind high Bolton infection rate, says local MP
					

Exclusive: social media hashtag #thinkingforyourself bolsters residents refusing to follow rules




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## inva (Sep 21, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Years ago now, post 9-11, IIRC butchersapron posted some kind of pamphlet about counteracting conspiracy theories, I think the context was regarding community politics in black US communities.... Id like to look at that again if anyone remembers it
> I wonder what else theres is out there like that
> How to effectively counteract conspiracy theories is a really important topic


Sounds like it may have been this one How to Overthrow the Illuminati ?


> Illuminati theory helps oppressed people to explain our experiences in the hood. Society throws horrible stuff in our faces: our family members get locked up for bullshit. Our friends kill each other over beefs, money or turf. Our future is full of dead-end jobs that don’t pay shit. We struggle to pay bills while others live in luxury. On TV, we see people all over the world dying in poverty, even though we live in the most materially abundant society in history. Most people act like none of these terrible things are happening. Why does this occur? We start looking for answers, and Illuminati theory provides one.
> 
> We believe Illuminati theory is wrong, and we wrote this pamphlet to offer a different answer. We wrote this pamphlet because we know people who think about the Illuminati usually want to stop oppression and exploitation. They’re some of the smartest people in the hood today. Forty years ago, Illuminati theorists would’ve been in the Black Panther Party. Today most of them sit around and talk endlessly about conspiracies. This is a waste of talent.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It certainly is, if this is true...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would be interesting to know how many of the people now not trusting the government actually voted for them.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2020)

inva said:


> Sounds like it may have been this one How to Overthrow the Illuminati ?


that looks like it, thanks


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 21, 2020)

ska invita said:


> How to effectively counteract conspiracy theories is a really important topic


Euthanasia?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Euthanasia?


Not that keen to take my dad out tbf


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2020)

Just been getting some of this on my road's whatsapp group. "They're controlling you, think of the kids, do your research, don't try and shut me down".
There was the glimmering of some local solidarity on there and now it's just mudslinging. So sad


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 21, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Would be interesting to know how many of the people now not trusting the government actually voted for them.


Ah well yes the Illuminati aren't actually part of the government, they're a secret all powerful group that really control everything behind the scenes and the elected government are just as powerless as the plebs. Save in America where they have elected Donald J Trump  who is tirelessly working to defend the common man against the Joos, the Lizard People, the Deep State and save the mole people and the kidnapped children.
Seriously given how many separate secret groups are contending for power behind the scenes, It's no wonder fuck all actually gets done.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Just been getting some of this on my road's whatsapp group. "They're controlling you, think of the kids, do your research, don't try and shut me down".
> There was the glimmering of some local solidarity on there and now it's just mudslinging. So sad


Defused with some "no need to label people, hard to understand intents in text, let's just focus on the issues about our road" but I'm going to find it hard looking some people in the eye.

It's so depressing. There's no end in sight for the growth of this sort of sentiment and I only see it ending in fascism


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2020)

Interesting stuff about the speakers at the fuckwit rally in London



> Several speakers at Saturday’s event were listed as “Doctors”, giving a gloss of scientific credibility to proceedings.
> 
> One, Dr Niall McCrae, a lecturer at King's College London, is also a Brexit campaigner associated with anti-EU think tank the Bruges Group.
> 
> ...





> Another ardent right-winger and Brexiteer who spoke at the rally is Prof Dolores Cahill. Cahill chairs the Irish Freedom Party, which grew out of a 2018 “Irexit” summit attended by Nigel Farage.
> Last year, Cahill had to resign from a scientific body over her claims that lockdown and social distancing were unnecessary even for those with underlying conditions, and that those who recovered were “immune for life”.
> 
> The Dublin School of Medicine, where she works, disassociated itself from these claims, while the European Commission, a partner of the committee from which she resigned, said they could cause “significant harm” if followed.
> ...





> D r Cassie Madej is an American osteopath who believes in transhumanism – and hold onto your tinfoil hats, because this isn’t the plot of an episode of _Black Mirror_ but the serous suggestion hat sinister forces want to turn humans into “genetically modified organisms” and “create a new species”, using vaccines as part of their diabolical scheme.





> Sherri Tenpenny is another American osteopath and anti-vaxxer, approved by Alex Jones (sued for claiming the Sandy Hook school shooting was staged). Tenpenny has guested on his Infowars channel.
> Kate Shemirani, the MC of yesterday’s proceedings, is a nurse currently suspended by the Nursing Council for claiming the virus is fake. Shemirani believes NO vaccine has ever worked, and says she cured her own cancer with mistletoe injections and coffee enemas.





> Mark Steele, definitely not the left-wing comedian, is an anti-5G “activist” alleged to have raised tens of thousands for this “cause” without visible results. He was convicted in 2018 of harassing Gateshead councillors over the issue.
> A spokesman for the Tyne and Wear Anti-fascist Association told me Steele is “well connected” with the far right in the area. A photograph taken last year shows him with a group including an EDL member, and a man well-known to anti-fascists, who calls himself “Jack Dawkins”.











						Opinion: The anti-mask movement is much more insidious than it seems
					

As the second wave of coronavirus looms, the UK would do well to inoculate itself against this cohort’s dangerous and spurious claims




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Flavour (Sep 23, 2020)

Crispy said:


> It's so depressing. There's no end in sight for the growth of this sort of sentiment and I only see it ending in fascism



It's looking increasingly likely, yes. But it won't be like the fascism of yesteryear. It's constantly evolving and shifting but authoritarianism is most certainly a common thread that is growing in strength worldwide.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

moochedit said:


> I know a couple of these idiots. (Although i've not heard them say "qanon".) One of my facebook "friends" has been posting the "pedo conspiracy" stuff in my news feed recently. Also someone at my work is into the "anti-vax" nonsense. I tried to argue with her about it but she sent me a David Icke you tube video so i gave up. She also refuses to be "zapped" in the forehead by my bosses infra red temperature gun thingy as she read it would give her brain cancer or something.



It’s not that it gives you brain cancer. The concern is the infra-red beam from the temperature reader will damage the pineal gland. That’s the concern people have. It comes from an Australian nurse.

 It’s very easy to debunk this, because the temperature reader doesn’t emit infrared, it reads infrared emissions i.e. heat.

Plenty of people might “yeah-but” you if you respond with the facts, but one or two might listen.

It’s worth knowing/understanding what the nonsense claim is and where it comes from so that it can be countered if possible. I’ve successfully managed it a few times. You only have to sew a seed of doubt and use their own gambit of “do your research” to make a difference. I reckon it’s worth it, if only for one or two people. 

I had a read of a Reddit page where people were talking about how they used to be troo believers and eventually came out of it. Really interesting to see their accounts of how it happens, how all encompassing the belief system becomes and how they escape it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 24, 2020)

Anti-vaxxers should all be locked away together in a stadium with Covid so they can get immunity the natural way. The unlucky ones can say their goodbyes via 5g.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I had a read of a Reddit page where people were talking about how they used to be troo believers and eventually came out of it. Really interesting to see their accounts of how it happens, how all encompassing the belief system becomes and how they escape it.


any chance of a link? sounds interesting


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2020)

ska invita said:


> any chance of a link? sounds interesting



I think looking like much of it as a cult makes more sense than anything else tbh. It also helps to have some sympathy for how vulnerable people end up immersed in it.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It’s not that it gives you brain cancer. The concern is the infra-red beam from the temperature reader will damage the pineal gland. That’s the concern people have. It comes from an Australian nurse.
> 
> It’s very easy to debunk this, because the temperature reader doesn’t emit infrared, it reads infrared emissions i.e. heat.
> 
> ...



Yeah i couldn't remember exactly what she said about them when i did that post. I knew it sounded like nonsense when she said it though and she is into "anti vax" stuff so has form for this kind of thing.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

ska invita said:


> any chance of a link? sounds interesting




I’ll try to find it but y’know, Reddit, subreddit etc.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I had a read of a Reddit page where people were talking about how they used to be troo believers and eventually came out of it. Really interesting to see their accounts of how it happens, how all encompassing the belief system becomes and how they escape it.



This one?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 24, 2020)

r/excoc is for people who have left the church of christ. There is r/ReQovery  and R/QAnoncasualties for people who have stopped believing in Q. Can't fine one for general conspiracies though


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2020)

Probably this:








						r/QAnonCasualties
					

r/QAnonCasualties: Have a friend or loved one taken in by QAnon? Look here for support, resources and a place to vent. Peruse old posts, settle in …




					www.reddit.com
				



as mentioned here:








						The QAnon orphans: people who have lost loved ones to conspiracy theories
					

For some Republicans, QAnon is an opportunity to garner support. But for those who have lost loved ones to it, QAnon is a destroyer of families and relationships




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes, I think it was that one Orang Utan , or one that blossomed off that.

Anyway, not the one two sheds posted; although I think I landed on that one at some point. I don’t remember seeing the Guardian article. Maybe it’s all just higher up the search algorithms.

I’m deeply concerned about how misinformation conspiracies etc is burgeoning. I’m trying to understand what’s going on behind it as well as what it’s doing.

A couple of Facebook colleagues have fallen down the hole. I’m not engaging with them but I’m clicking through to see what else is being posted, trying to get a handle on it.


Like watching something troubling happening at a distance and wondering if it will erupt into something larger, I’m keeping an eye on this stuff. I’ve got a bad feeling about it. I think it’s going to be a really huge and significant part of the ongoing domino cascade that we’re currently experiencing. I think it’s dangerous, and will be increasingly so.


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’ve got a bad feeling about it. I think it’s going to be a really huge and significant part of the ongoing domino cascade that we’re currently experiencing. I think it’s dangerous, and will be increasingly so.



Yeah, I totally agree, I think it's only going to grow and become more of a problem. Like many things the pandemic has speeded some stuff up and inflamed some issues that otherwise might have just bubbled along at a steady-ish level and this is one of those things.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

Brixton bus stop


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

I think it’s only a matter of time before we see brazen physical attacks, on all sides, and I think there will be so little slack in the system that much of it will go unreported/ unprosecuted. Alternatively, it will lead to a huge crackdown with imposed controls.

The revolution we’ve long longed for will be subsumed by this shit.





Some customers kicked off at each other in the shop the other day. I wasn’t there but colleagues told me about it. Two masked women asked a refusenik to mask up, she refused, shouting and shoving ensued.


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Some customers kicked off at each other in the shop the other day. I wasn’t there but colleagues told me about it. Two masked women asked a refusenik to mask up, she refused, shouting and shoving ensued.



Shit, that's really grim.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Brixton bus stop
> 
> View attachment 231635




Yesterday I was in the shop. I asked people to put on their mask, to lift their mask over their nose etc.  One said “Oh gosh sorry, yes of course!”. Two angrily declared they were exempt. I asked them to please have the lanyard and paperwork with them next time, explaining that it’s the law, they can download the exempt form for free over the internet, asking them to understand that we’re trying to keep the shop open so they can continue shopping there. Three argued with me about the conspiracy. A colleague stepped in to help with those, being very diplomatic and while not agreeing with them, didn’t oppose them either, just kept saying how it needs to be done.

This is one of the things I don’t get. We’re not telling them they’re wrong, we’re not telling them we doubt their theory, just asking them to wear a mask while they’re inside the shop so that we feel safe, so that we don’t get fined, so that we  can keep the shop open. They’re so fired up about rights and freedoms while bullying us to conform to their beliefs.


ETA I just didn’t bother with some others. It was very apparent that it would lead to a pointless and upsetting exchange.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Shit, that's really grim.




And you can attribute some of that to Covid fatigue, lockdown fatigue, but only some of it. There’s something - as you say - grim fuellling all this.


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yesterday I was in the shop. I asked people to put on their mask, to lift their mask over their nose etc.  One said “Oh gosh sorry, yes of course!”. Two angrily declared they were exempt. I asked them to please have the lanyard and paperwork with them next time, explaining that it’s the law, they can download the exempt form for free over the internet, asking them to understand that we’re trying to keep the shop open so they can continue shopping there. Three argued with me about the conspiracy. A colleague stepped in to help with those, being very diplomatic and while not agreeing with them, didn’t oppose them either, just kept saying how it needs to be done.
> 
> This is one of the things I don’t get. We’re not telling them they’re wrong, we’re not telling them we doubt their theory, just asking them to wear a mask while they’re inside the shop so that we feel safe, so that we don’t get fined, so that we  can keep the shop open. They’re so fired up about rights and freedoms while bullying us to conform to their beliefs.



I'm guessing it's some health food/hippie type shop from that?!


----------



## bimble (Sep 24, 2020)

Yes it’s the evangelical righteousness that scares me. And their apparent compulsion to spread the word.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yesterday I was in the shop. I asked people to put on their mask, to lift their mask over their nose etc.  One said “Oh gosh sorry, yes of course!”. Two angrily declared they were exempt. I asked them to please have the lanyard and paperwork with them next time, explaining that it’s the law, they can download the exempt form for free over the internet, asking them to understand that we’re trying to keep the shop open so they can continue shopping there. Three argued with me about the conspiracy. A colleague stepped in to help with those, being very diplomatic and while not agreeing with them, didn’t oppose them either, just kept saying how it needs to be done.
> 
> This is one of the things I don’t get. We’re not telling them they’re wrong, we’re not telling them we doubt their theory, just asking them to wear a mask while they’re inside the shop so that we feel safe, so that we don’t get fined, so that we  can keep the shop open. They’re so fired up about rights and freedoms while bullying us to conform to their beliefs.
> 
> ...


If it was my shop, I'd install a trapdoor. If mask refuseniks start spouting all that conspiracy crap and refuse to leave, a quick click of the button and - whoosh! - they're gone.

For people that bang on about their rights, they sure as hell don't seem to give much of a fuck about other people's rights not to be infected.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm guessing it's some health food/hippie type shop from that?!




Yes indeed. Brixton Wholefoods.

I’ve said this on here before, months ago when it all started. I think that some of this is coming from a population that has long felt disenfranchised, lied to, persecuted, victimised, ostracised. 

The demographic who uses this shop is really interesting. And it’s really interesting to see who is taking on the hoax narrative. Irs not just the young white hippy types. The majority are Afrocaribbeans, but not the Windrush generation, who are all properly masked up.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

I do find this all very strange. When I took the dog to the vets in Truro there was a bloke on the door politely letting people in when there was space in the shop, if they had a mask, with nice clear marks for where to queue. I only saw it for about 5 minutes but it was all very civilized. Fucking stupid thing to get iffy about.


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yes indeed. Brixton Wholefoods.
> 
> I’ve said this on here before, months ago when it all started. I think that some of this is coming from a population that has long felt disenfranchised, lied to, persecuted, victimised, ostracised.
> 
> The demographic who uses this shop is really interesting. And it’s really interesting to see who is taking on the hoax narrative. Irs not just the young white hippy types. The majority are Afrocaribbeans, but not the Windrush generation, who are all properly masked up.



Yeah, that's been noted before, on here somewhere as well. Funnily enough I was chatting to friend last night who has friends involved with Co-operation Jackson (Cooperation Jackson) and apparently it's so big there they're spending all their time doing pandemic conspiracy de-bunking among the African Americans there.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

.


editor said:


> If it was my shop, I'd install a trapdoor. If mask refuseniks start spouting all that conspiracy crap and refuse to leave, a quick click of the button and - whoosh! - they're gone.
> 
> For people that bang on about their rights, they sure as hell don't seem to give much of a fuck about other people's rights not to be infected.



They only spout it if you engage with them, and I don’t. Or I try not to.  And it’s  not a small minority, it’s a significant proportion of the paying customers. What are you going to do, ban them and lose the income? 

It’s fine to make half-joking edicts but this is a real world problem.

I can talk with my clients, who trust me and trust my judgement; but I can’t talk with the customers, or with the work colleague who is completely engrossed with the nonsense (when I tried she switched to “you’re being racist”).

But a trapdoor, or banning them, just doesn’t work.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I do find this all very strange. When I took the dog to the vets in Truro there was a bloke on the door politely letting people in when there was space in the shop, if they had a mask, with nice clear marks for where to queue. I only saw it for about 5 minutes but it was all very civilized. Fucking stupid thing to get iffy about.



 We operate a strict policy of six customers on the shop floor, two on the herb counter, and we’re introducing on,y one unmasked person at a time. Plenty are fine with this but a significantly number of people take umbrage, for any number of reasons. 

They seem to think we’re asking them to  indulge our personal neuroses. 

Some of them come in wearing a mask and then take it off or lower it once they’re inside. Ask them to put it on, they sa6 “in a minute.... I’m not here for long.... I can’t breathe (which now has significant baggage attached to it)” etc.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 24, 2020)

"we’re introducing on,y one unmasked person at a time"

that is really sensible



SheilaNaGig said:


> But a trapdoor ... just doesn’t work.



you tried it?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 24, 2020)

Have there been many cases around there?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Have there been many cases around there?




Yes. We were a hot spot. Lambeth.


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> We operate a strict policy of six customers on the shop floor, two on the herb counter, and we’re introducing on,y one unmasked person at a time. Plenty are fine with this but a significantly number of people take umbrage, for any number of reasons.
> 
> They seem to think we’re asking them to  indulge our personal neuroses.
> 
> Some of them come in wearing a mask and then take it off or lower it once they’re inside. Ask them to put it on, they sa6 “in a minute.... I’m not here for long.... I can’t breathe (which now has significant baggage attached to it)” etc.



Really, one unmasked person? Is that anyone without a mask or only people that say they have exemption? From what you've said that's going to be a right nightmare to enforce... Do you currently have someone stopping people coming in if there's already 6 in the shop?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yes. We were a hot spot. Lambeth.











						Covid-19 stats
					

A summary of the Covid-19 situation in Lambeth.




					www.lambeth.gov.uk
				









One of the people I spoke with yesterday said the numbers are exaggerated, massaged, a lie.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 24, 2020)

I don’t get how being _asked_ to wear masks is some attack on their liberty.
Cunts should be sent to have their protests in Pyongyang for a week.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Really, one unmasked person? Is that anyone without a mask or only people that say they have exemption? From what you've said that's going to be a right nightmare to enforce... Do you currently have someone stopping people coming in if there's already 6 in the shop?




Less of a nightmare than having several people in the shop wandering around without masks, which is what currently happens. Hopefully, we can achieve a critical mass of what the shop will tolerate that’s works for, not against, our best interests. We have to maintain something that is workable for all of us.

Yes, we have someone on the door when we can/when necessary. 

It'll have to be one person without a mask, whatever their reason is. The person imposing that (I.e the person guarding the door ) will have to decide whether it’s worth arguing with every unmasked person about their exemption status or just accepting their stance regardless of paperwork.

This is not yer ordinary shop. It’s always been a bit maverick, and the people who shop there (largely the reason they like to shop there) are also maverick. It’s a place where, up til now, they’ve always felt free, unjudged, accepted, foibles and all. It’s always been dysfunctional in some ways, but it’s also uniquely perfect for what it is. All it’s flaws are being exposed now. We’re hoping customers will hold it precious and want to protect it. Right now, there’s a risk they start to see the shop as the Enemy whereas before they felt it to be Sanctuary.

It’s complicated. It’s not just a shop. You’ll have to take my word for that, or come and visit it yourself.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

I’m not talking about white hippies here.


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Less of a nightmare than having several people in the shop wandering around without masks, which is what currently happens. Hopefully, we can achieve a critical mass of what the shop will tolerate that’s works for, not against, our best interests. We have to maintain something that is workable for all of us.
> 
> Yes, we have someone on the door when we can/when necessary.
> 
> ...



Used to live in Brixton, even been in that shop years ago. I guess you have some perfect storm overlapping Venn diagram of hippie health food weirdos and fucked over vulnerable poor people or something.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Used to live in Brixton, even been in that shop years ago. I guess you have some perfect storm overlapping Venn diagram of hippie health food weirdos and fucked over vulnerable poor people or something.




Exactly so. I’m more fucked off at the white hippy men than any of the others. The ones I feel really bad for are the Windrush elderlies who are diligently trying to take good care of their dwindling health, taking their cod liver oil and wearing their masks while their adult grandchildren are refusing to wear a mask.

There are also some for whom English is their second language, and I reckon they are falling through the information cracks. And some others have comprehension issues due to literacy, hearing, learning issues etc. No one seems to be addressing any of that properly.

I spoke with a woman the other day who is very isolated because her adult son has severe non-verbal autism and she’s on her own with him at home. Her understanding around the virus was very patchy, because no one has taken the time to make sure she has all the relevant information, and she has little time to watch TV or read (her son needs constant supervision). She was saying “I heard... isn’t it... I thought....” and a lot of it was nonsense, but she was keen and able to understand when I set her straight (e.g. asymptotic transmission).


----------



## LDC (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Exactly so. I’m more fucked off at the white hippy men than any of the others. The ones I feel really bad for are the Windrush elderlies who are diligently trying to take good care of their dwindling health, taking their cod liver oil and wearing their masks while their adult grandchildren are refusing to wear a mask.



Where I live loads of the older Muslim generation (who came here from Pakistan etc. when younger) are being careful, but loads of their older kids (mostly 20 something men) are ignoring all the guidance and behaving really badly. Which must be really stressful when loads of them are all in the same houses.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 24, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Where I live loads of the older Muslim generation (who came here from Pakistan etc. when younger) are being careful, but loads of their older kids (mostly 20 something men) are ignoring all the guidance and behaving really badly. Which must be really stressful when loads of them are all in the same houses.




And it appears that this is exactly how transmission is being driven: (mostly young) people carrying the virus in from outdoor social gatherings where transmission is low but not nil, to close quarters indoors where transmission is much higher. Boom, the household becomes a vector, now the street is a vector.

See also pub crawls, ski resorts etc.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 24, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> And it appears that this is exactly how transmission is being driven: (mostly young) people carrying the virus in from outdoor social gatherings where transmission is low but not nil, to close quarters indoors where transmission is much higher. Boom, the household becomes a vector, now the street is a vector.
> 
> See also pub crawls, ski resorts etc.



Got a bit of a party going on near my office right now...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2020)

More this weekend, with more cops around it looks like.









						Met stepping up patrols ahead of demonstrations in Central London
					

A number of assemblies have been organised across London, with a large event planned in Trafalgar Square, which will then move to Hyde Park.




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## TopCat (Sep 26, 2020)

Another big anti mask anti science pro right alt anon demo in Trafalgar Sq today.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> More this weekend, with more cops around it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know when it starts? I'm working in the city so need to avoid these muppets when I'm going home. I know there'll be loads of them on the tube at some point, coughing and not wearing masks, so I need to avoid them if poss. I might just walk to Paddington.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Do you know when it starts? I'm working in the city so need to avoid these muppets when I'm going home. I know there'll be loads of them on the tube at some point, coughing and not wearing masks, so I need to avoid them if poss. I might just walk to Paddington.


Technically midday Trafalgar Square, though people get there earlier - I believe the plan is to move on to Hyde Park afterwards. I'd expect people to be around all afternoon. To be fair there will only be a few thousand tops, which spread across the tube network is not much.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like even more idiots than any of the pervious demos, it's spreading like the virus.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 26, 2020)

That's a big crowd.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

Really depressing.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2020)

That's more than the first one. I thought it would tail off.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That's more than the first one. I thought it would tail off.



No, I don't think the wider scene that this emerges from is going to tail off at all. Some of it motivated by fear and wanting simple answers to complex issues, both which are only growing. I think it makes sense this demo is bigger as well, the general feeling in the public is more confused now, especially with deaths currently low.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 26, 2020)

With London infections rising so fast this is really irresponsible.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Looks like even more idiots than any of the pervious demos, it's spreading like the virus.




Phil Scofield is a Anti Vaxxer


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

Who's speaking there? This stuff is fucking poisonous, it's just horrendous.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2020)

Since it's chilly, they should offer them a poorly-ventilated indoor space ...


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

Guardian saying david Icke expected to speak there ffs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Who's speaking there? This stuff is fucking poisonous, it's just horrendous.



Piers Corbyn &  David Icke, not sure what other fucking idiots are.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> Guardian saying david Icke expected to speak there ffs.



The sight of thousands of people cheering him is just the fucking end of days.


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

I could cry tbh


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2020)

I console myself with the thought that, although they *do* present a risk to the rest of us, the primary risk they present is to themselves, and - without actually hoping for it to happen - the idea that our little viral friend might mete out a little poetic justice is not an entirely unattractive one.

And, if you know any covidiots, you know exactly who to stay away from and/or be sure to be wearing PPE around.

I do also think that anyone interfering or coercing someone to remove masks, etc., or who attempts to remove a mask from someone else, should be fair game for "total and unreasonable massive retaliation", though I suspect that might present some awkward legal challenges .


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

It’s not just or to be honest not even primarily the virus I’m worried about them spreading. The way Icke & co have surged in popularity during this year is extraordinary and there’s no vaccine for that.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> It’s not just or to be honest not even primarily the virus I’m worried about them spreading. The way Icke & co have surged in popularity during this year is extraordinary and there’s no vaccine for that.


Yeah, that aspect is dismaying. It just goes to show that PT Barnum was right - "nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the [American] public".


----------



## Doodler (Sep 26, 2020)

.


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

Livestream of the stage if anyone’s as messed up as me and compelled to watch I don’t know if Ickes already been on or if these are all warm up acts


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

The woman speaking now to that massive crowd in Trafalgar Square is a bona Fide classic rabid antisemite of the rothschilds are killing babies variety.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2020)

now if they have 5 g the video quality would be so much better

are they filming on a potatoe?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2020)

fuck that cannie be arsed watching a shitty youtube stream by the wankers from Active patriot

these deluded fuckwits are getting taken over by the right


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> The woman speaking now to that massive crowd in Trafalgar Square is a bona Fide classic rabid antisemite of the rothschilds are killing babies variety.



Yep, Sandie Adams, inviting people to visit her website, which like an idiot I did.   



> For me, one of the biggest fraudulent deceptions of the last 100 years involves what truly happened around the 1930’s and 1940’s, the 2nd World War and the fact that many global organisations and the state of Israel were established.
> 
> The ensuing censorship and creation of a vexatious social condition, shuts down, silences and criminalises any questioning of “the holocaust” or indeed “the fate of the Jews at the hands of Hitler” or ANYTHING relating to Jewish/Zionist/Israeli State power or conspiracy. The Jewish lobbying groups in many areas of life are powerful and insidious.


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

yep


----------



## miss direct (Sep 26, 2020)

That is really scary. I thought I was surrounded by a proportion idiots in Turkey but no-one there is doing this.


----------



## oryx (Sep 26, 2020)

Not going to win me the prize for incisive and insightful post of the year, but...

I can't fucking stand dark ages twats like this lot. 

That is all.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2020)

if the whole crew got Covid from this i would not be sheding a tear for any of them tbf


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> It’s not just or to be honest not even primarily the virus I’m worried about them spreading. The way Icke & co have surged in popularity during this year is extraordinary and there’s no vaccine for that.


the only vaccine for this sort of stupidity is proper, scientific education


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

I feel proper scared of Icke and this shit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I feel proper scared of Icke and this shit.



Which is why any dubious randoms coming to urban with such shite should be quarantined immediately. 

This is spreading way too fast.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No, I don't think the wider scene that this emerges from is going to tail off at all. Some of it motivated by fear and wanting simple answers to complex issues, both which are only growing. I think it makes sense this demo is bigger as well, the general feeling in the public is more confused now, especially with deaths currently low.


Not that the underlying social reasons would have gone, but that this particular lot would have gone in too far too fast with the real hardcore loonery. Not just anti-vax but "vaccines turn you into a new species and mind control you", "the world is run by satanic paedophiles" etc etc. It doesn't seem to have reduced numbers so far though - perhaps it might have bypassed a lot of people, perhaps it has put some people off but numbers are growing fast enough that there's still a net gain or hold, perhaps people don't take it seriously and/or think some parts might be silly but they're harmless/ignorable, and I guess there are a certain number of people who really believe in this stuff.

ETA: that doesn't mean it will keep growing though. The FLA stuff looked like it was growing for instance (much larger numbers than this) but then their brand of loonery killed it off quite rapidly.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 26, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> the only vaccine for this sort of stupidity is a proper punch in the throat.



cfy


----------



## M Testa (Sep 26, 2020)

TopCat said:


> That's a big crowd.


yes but these demos get exponentially smaller.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2020)

M Testa said:


> yes but these demos get exponentially smaller.



is that when they all test positive for covid and have to self isolate


----------



## souljacker (Sep 26, 2020)

I had a falling out last night with my conspiraloon mate because he decided he was going to this today. Hes also trying to organise a party in a couple of weeks that he wanted me to DJ at. No fucking chance. He lives with his 80yo mum as well. FFS.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 26, 2020)

well you can always hiss 'murderer' as you go by if she gets it and doesn't survive


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Piers Corbyn claimed between Trafalgar Square, and those waiting in Hyde Park, they had reached 100k protesters.


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

Icke is not looking well.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> Icke is not looking well.



Has he shed his skin?


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> Icke is not looking well.


Touch of flu perhaps


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2020)

JimW said:


> Touch of flu perhaps


Lizard flu


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> Icke is not looking well.



With any luck, he has covid.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Lizard flu


Just a cough and a bit of a temperature, sure he'll be fine


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

It’s such a mindless but seductive rallying cry, “freedom”.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Cops seem to be moving in now.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 26, 2020)

FFS just pepper spray them all. Sorry, spent too much time in Turkey where even gay pride and the women's march gets sprayed.


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

What are they trying to do disperse them all ? Looks like they’re containing them. What a mess .


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

I hope he dies.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2020)

I probably mentioned it before, but last summer I was doing some IT work in a laboratory in the electronics Faculty of a large university and got chatting to a young student there on summer placement.

I don't actually know what he was studying (maybe I should have taken it up with his tutors - but it could easily have been music tech ...), but on the subject of 5G, in response to my reminding him we were basically "ugly bags of mostly water" and that the only possible effect of RF energy was a miniscule amount of heating, he said it was all about the "pulsing" interfering with nerve signals - as if we were talking about some idiot grabbing hold of the antenna of a 100 watt old school CW (Morse code) transmitter and not a few milliwatts of basically broad spectrum white noise ...

... he went on to tell me that the lead in petrol used to make drivers violent - i.e lungful of exhaust fumes and they immediately lost their rag


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like a bunch of cops have got themselves kettled by the crowd.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like the fash have finished their tinnies and are kicking off.


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

You definitely can’t call the whole crowd fash (not suggesting you were doing that). It’s one of the things that is so scary and depressing about this right now, Icke will have been heard there by a load of people who were not looking for him.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> You definitely can’t call the whole crowd fash (not suggesting you were doing that). It’s one of the things that is so scary and depressing about this right now, Icke will have been heard there by a load of people who were not looking for him.



The ones who are kicking off whilst holding bags of Stellas look like fash to me.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 26, 2020)

It's not often I'd like to see an entire crowd of people teargassed, but I think I could make an exception today.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 26, 2020)

I hope they all get covid, coppers included.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 26, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It's not often I'd like to see an entire crowd of people teargassed, but I think I could make an exception today.



I think for the first time in my life I am on the side of Old Bill at a protest


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> I hope they all get covid, coppers included.


ooh edgy ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I think for the first time in my life I am on the side of Old Bill at a protest


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> You definitely can’t call the whole crowd fash (not suggesting you were doing that). It’s one of the things that is so scary and depressing about this right now, Icke will have been heard there by a load of people who were not looking for him.



I'd not call the entire crowd fash but they are their trying to turn people views to their idea

not that hard when you have a bunch of fuck wits trying to proclaim wearing a mask is an affront to their freedom


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 26, 2020)

Ah that ended too quickly. This is boring now.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

souljacker said:


> The ones who are kicking off whilst holding bags of Stellas look like fash to me.



Short of wearing badges and/or insignia and/or waving flags, I'd personally be really careful about saying anyone looks like they're a fascist.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Short of wearing badges and/or insignia and/or waving flags, I'd personally be really careful about saying anyone looks like they're a fascist.



the one videoing eariler in the tread call Active Patriots are defo fash


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2020)

Wonder what these fuckers will blame when they're in the ICU ?

[at least some of them, like DI & PC need to spend some time, hopefully their last hours, in such a place.]

Have been getting some practice in at yelling "put your f****ing mask on, properly" at some of the covidiot tourists.
Our local pavements are only just wide enough to pass one person at a time (so you get well with 1m each time you walk past someone) ...

Some years ago had great delight in playing with some anti-vaxxers in the middle of Northumberland St and around Grey's monument. My usual remarks concern the elimination of smallpox.
One afternoon, I quite enjoyed listening to one lady, telling them how awful polio had been for her daughter - in massive, if not gory, detail - and how pleased she was that her grandchildren had been vaccinated against polio.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

According to one who was on the stage, and interviewed on that Active Patriots stream, apparently the cops stormed the stage and made a number of arrests, someone else claimed they got Icke.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Short of wearing badges and/or insignia and/or waving flags, I'd personally be really careful about saying anyone looks like they're a fascist.


Kicking off with a bag of Stella pretty much is fash insignia nowadays


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> the one videoing eariler in the tread call Active Patriots are defo fash



For sure, just had plenty of incidences where people get called fascists for basically looking normal.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> apparently the cops stormed the stage and made a number of arrests, someone else claimed they got Icke.


Let's hope there's some stairs nearby for him to fall down.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Kicking off with a bag of Stella pretty much is fash insignia nowadays



#notallstelladrinkers


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

Ten grand fines for the organisers isn’t it, which will just prove they are being oppressed for speaking truth to power etc .


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 26, 2020)

Someone's walking round with a Free Electric banner. I know he has a short fuse but I didnt know he was in prison.

Sorry, I'll get me coat


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

JimW said:


> Just a cough and a bit of a temperature, sure he'll be fine



I think the loss of taste happened years ago.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Credit where credit is due, this one is actually clever.


----------



## magneze (Sep 26, 2020)

How long did it take to make?


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Credit where credit is due, this one is actually clever.
> 
> View attachment 231888



Nobody wearing headwear like that should be listened to anyway.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Here's a live stream from Hyde Park, plenty of cops trying to do something.  




ETA - and it's starting to kick off again.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

'We support blue lives matter'


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Nobody wearing headwear like that should be listened to anyway.



It's better than his bottom right. Is that a bobble?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 26, 2020)

I see dead people.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Should have booked friends meetinghouse if they really wanted to live dangerously in terms of spreading the virus


----------



## danski (Sep 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I think the loss of taste happened years ago.


Lizard people? He looks like a fucking newt ffs.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 26, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Wonder what these fuckers will blame when they're in the ICU ?
> 
> [at least some of them, like DI & PC need to spend some time, hopefully their last hours, in such a place.]
> 
> ...



My cousin, not much older than me, has a withered arm from polio so it was still around within my lifetime.  Mind you the polio vaccine was the best with the sugar lump - I still remember my mum handing it to me in the front room.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 26, 2020)

thats the worry with this stuff people for getting the past

also we are at a stage where antibotics are not the wonder drug they used to be

these fuck wits will not be happy till we are all dying of small pox and TB


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2020)

quite restrained remarks by the poliss









						Covid: Clashes as police shut down protest over new rules
					

At least three protesters and nine officers are injured in London, while 16 people are arrested.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




not sure if I would be that tolerant.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

There's loads of people claiming, on the Active Patriot UK feed, that Icke is dead following a heart attack. 

I doubt it, but I guess we can live in hope.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's loads of people claiming, on the Active Patriot UK feed, that Icke is dead following a heart attack.
> 
> I doubt it, but I guess we can live in hope.



Oh god I'm torn. I'd so laugh if he was, but can you imagine the conspiracy people? We'd never hear the end of him being murdered for 'telling the truth'.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Probably be a few synagogues vandalised if that happened tbh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Oh god I'm torn. I'd so laugh if he was, but can you imagine the conspiracy people? We'd never hear the end of him being murdered for 'telling the truth'.



And, his bloody son would take over anyway.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Maybe it would be better if he becomes a covid long hauler.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

It's true. He is dead. I can confirm.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Wtf?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It's true. He is dead. I can confirm.



How do you know?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> How do you know?


Sources confirmed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It's true. He is dead. I can confirm.



source ?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Sources. They Confirmed.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 26, 2020)

Now selling for 15p.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, his bloody son would take over anyway.



There's an Icke jnr?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

moochedit said:


> There's an Icke jnr?



Yep, Gareth Icke, he was there today, and due to speak.

ETA - He posted a picture of himself speaking to the crowd, on his twitter account.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Social services wouldn't sign him out though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It's true. He is dead. I can confirm.


Is this a joke? Can’t see owt on Twitter


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> How do you know?



Because he is Icke?


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2020)

What is dead may never die


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

Bartlett and Beeley approvingly giving the demo today publicity. Birds of a feather....


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

He'll never get that testimonial at Hereford now.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2020)

moochedit said:


> There's an Icke jnr?


according to wikipedia, there's four of 'em !


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Is there anything on the news?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Is there anything on the news?


Which news?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

About Icke.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Which news?


Anything from the New World Order's elitist mouthpieces would be fine.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> About Icke.


Do the research.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

Maybe he was a hologram all along.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2020)

Nowt on Google apart from the reports about him speaking at the rally


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> About Icke.



Death news like that would be generally be delayed in mainstream media anyway. Even if we had seen him be eaten live on TV by a crocodile they would avoid the obvious news that he had ceased to be until the right procedures had been gone through.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

You can't kill an idea. Unfortunately in this case.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Nowt on Google apart from the reports about him speaking at the rally


Did you not see me confirm that my sources had confirmed to me?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

elbows said:


> Death news like that would be generally be delayed in mainstream media anyway. Even if we had seen him be eaten live on TV by a crocodile they would avoid the obvious news that he had ceased to be until the right procedures had been gone through.


Or, the PBC who gave him his job would cover it up. That or report it and flaunt it.  It's hidden or flaunted. That's the choices.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Did you not see me confirm that my sources had confirmed to me?


Yes, still can’t tell if you’re joking. ‘Sources’ wot


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## zahir (Sep 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, still can’t tell if you’re joking. ‘Sources’ wot



Well he was tweeting a minute ago.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

zahir said:


> Well he was tweeting a minute ago.


Was he? SOMEONE was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2020)

zahir said:


> Well he was tweeting a minute ago.


that's what they want you to think


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> that's what they want you to think


They don't want you to think.


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2020)

JimW said:


> They don't want you to think.



They want you to think that they don't want you to think so that they can get you to think what they do want you to think.


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Or, the PBC who gave him his job would cover it up. That or report it and flaunt it.  It's hidden or flaunted. That's the choices.



I'm still waiting for Max Cliffords secret dirt files to emerge and tell me what to think. Normally these would be subject to the 50 year rule, but a loophole may have been found that involves getting away with releasing the info decades early as long as its in the form of The Comic Strip Presents.


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

chilango said:


> They want you to think that they don't want to think so that they can get you to think what they do want you to think.


You think?


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2020)

JimW said:


> You think?



or do I ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 26, 2020)

chilango said:


> They want you to think that they don't want you to think so that they can get you to think what they do want you to think.



And when you tell them that, they don't believe you.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 26, 2020)

Can someone just tell me what to think? I'm confused now!


----------



## JimW (Sep 26, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Can someone just tell me what to think? I'm confused now!


Just send me twenty quid and an SAE and I'll pop a DVD in the post. Which is pretty retro these days.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> Livestream of the stage if anyone’s as messed up as me and compelled to watch I don’t know if Ickes already been on or if these are all warm up acts



Why's that fucking English flag covering Wales? Ignorant cunts.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’m not talking about white hippies here.



You ought to be!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> The woman speaking now to that massive crowd in Trafalgar Square is a bona Fide classic rabid antisemite of the rothschilds are killing babies variety.



Ive argued a long time that these cunts need a slap as much as fascists but some left groups overlook it on the basis that they’re ‘anti-govt’. Lol. Ok.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Why's that fucking English flag covering Wales? Ignorant cunts.


Because Wales isn’t actually real, like Australia.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Ive argued a long time that these cunts need a slap as much as fascists but some left groups overlook it on the basis that they’re ‘anti-govt’. Lol. Ok.



Which 'left groups' do that?

And what, middle aged Mrs. Bobblekins who's a bit anti-vax and vulnerable needs a slap cos she goes to a rally like this because she's scared of the government? I mean there's a right mix of people there and some for sure need that, but I imagine it's a minority out of them rather than them all. I suggest a slightly more nuanced take on it might be better?


----------



## tony.c (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> It's true. He is dead. I can confirm.


But he will rise again in three days.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

tony.c said:


> But he will rise again in three days.


I waited god knows how many hours for someone to say this. So weds. Eyes peeled. Or tuesday. Either way, be aware - there may be a messiah ITA


----------



## tony.c (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> I waited god knows how many hours for someone to say this.


I must be the only catholic on here!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Which 'left groups' do that?
> 
> And what, middle aged Mrs. Bobblekins who's a bit anti-vax and vulnerable needs a slap cos she goes to a rally like this because she's scared of the government? I mean there's a right mix of people there and some for sure need that, but I imagine it's a minority out of them rather than them all. I suggest a slightly more nuanced take on it might be better?



Funny really that I doubt Mrs. Bobblekins gets a free pass at Dover. And you perfectly illustrate how it's seen as not a big deal.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here's a live stream from Hyde Park, plenty of cops trying to do something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cops literally hassled me more for going to take pictures of these cunts a few weeks ago than they're doing to anyone there.

Not that I'm bitter or anything 

(I did not go today. Fuck that.)


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Funny really that I doubt Mrs. Bobblekins gets a free pass at Dover. And you perfectly illustrate how it's seen as not a big deal.



I think the political growth of this scene is a really big deal and have been saying as much for ages. But it's not as simple as a fascist Dover mobilization, I wish it was in some ways as it would be a lot clearer what to do about it. I think treating everyone who attends something like today as a fascist isn't a strategy that's going to work, and isn't desirable either. I mean happy to be convinced otherwise but that's what I think currently.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I think the political growth of this scene is a really big deal and have been saying as much for ages. But it's not as simple as a fascist Dover mobilization, I wish it was in some ways as it would be a lot clearer what to do about it. I think treating everyone who attends something like today as a fascist isn't a strategy that's going to work, and isn't desirable either. I mean happy to be convinced otherwise but that's what I think currently.



Well that's good news then. If it wasn't for the fact that this shit feeds fascism. Unless you can explain how it leads to progressive thought.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Unless you can explain how it leads to progressive thought.


has anyone said it can?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> has anyone said it can?



I'd imagine that Tommy Robinson and the DFLA would be all over it. But as they're not it isn't really a difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'd imagine that Tommy Robinson and the DFLA would be all over it. But as they're not it isn't really a difficult concept to grasp.


So that's a 'no', then


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> So that's a 'no', then



Are you agreeing with me then or not? You suggest that you are but in a way that you can also disagree.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Which 'left groups' do that?


none


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> none



Yeah. Broad based left groups never enter into alliances with green types who adore this kind of stuff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Yeah. Broad based left groups never enter into alliances with green types who adore this kind of stuff.


No left groups overlook anti-vax/anti-mask/loon types because they're "anti-govt". Change my mind.

(There probably are some really fringe groups with three members who'd go for it but I've not even heard that, so go for it.)


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No left groups overlook anti-vax/anti-mask/loon types because they're "anti-govt". Change my mind.
> 
> (There probably are some really fringe groups with three members who'd say that but I've not even heard that, so go for it.)



Given you appear to have some special knowledge of how all left groups happen to be, I find it odd that it doesn't chime with some of my actual experiences. But whatever. I'm sure you know I'm not lying.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 26, 2020)

I don't have time for this, you're talking shit; wake me up when you have an example.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't have time for this, you're talking shit; wake me up when you have an example.



Actually I'm fairly certain that you haven't been involved in any actual group ever given you're surprised by my claims.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

How much effort is it worth on a parody account lads? Lads in sambas. Being w/c.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Well there was an article in Jacobin pushing herd immunity dogshit the other day. I'm not linking it.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

One of the co authors is a spiked contributor tho..


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> How much effort is it worth on a parody account lads? Lads in sambas. Being w/c.



Maybe he can start by naming groups he has been involved with. And then you? lol Before calling me a fucking parody.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

TBF I do think in the past (and maybe now...?) there's some people in the (very wide) left that have these kind of views that don't get challenged enough, but that's not the same as left groups turning a blind eye as they're anti-government.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> TBF I do think in the past (and maybe now...?) there's some people in the (very wide) left that have these kind of views that don't get challenged enough, bu that's not the same as left groups turning a blind eye as they're anti-government.



I've seen people ON HERE defend them! It's quite bizarre this pretending it doesn't happen. But that's keyboard warriors for you.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> TBF I do think in the past (and maybe now...?) there's some people in the (very wide) left that have these kind of views that don't get challenged enough, bu that's not the same as left groups turning a blind eye as they're anti-government.


From the hard left-comm trad that we share, not a single nutter. Yet.


----------



## LDC (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I've seen people ON HERE defend them! It's quite bizarre this pretending it doesn't happen. But that's keyboard warriors for you.



I have so many people on ignore I quite possibly might have missed any defence of them on here.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I have so many people on ignore I quite possibly might have missed any defence of them on here.



Not sure why this is contentious even. But I will say that when I voiced this in the past it was.... erm... Brighton based anti-fascist who told me to keep these types on board as they're not that bad really. So there's one example. They are accepted in left circles. That you haven't seen it yourself I just find bizarre unless you're just in the hard left bubble that Butchers probably inhabits.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Are you agreeing with me then or not? You suggest that you are but in a way that you can also disagree.


you were asked twice for something to back up your statements, and in both cases you have failed to do so and instead come back with some vague semi-detached waffle. 

I wonder if you've ever been seen in the same room, at the same time as marty1?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah - hilarious.

Me: This happens
Internet: No it doesn't.

Erm...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> you were asked twice for something to back up your statements, and in both cases you have failed to do so and instead come back with some vague semi-detached waffle.
> 
> I wonder if you've ever been seen in the same room, at the same time as marty1?



You want me to start naming people? Fine. What's your name and then I will.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

PM sent. Will you reply?


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

I want some evidence that this is something promoted by 'the left' - not just some bloke


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> I want some evidence that this is something promoted by 'the left' - not just some bloke



I've sent you several PMs.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

I've come across lefties promoting this tbh but it's mostly spiked adjacent edgelords on Facebook.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

I didn't even say 'promoted by' which just illustrates the insidious nature of this place.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I didn't even say 'promoted by' which just illustrates the insidious nature of this place.


What you said was:
"some left groups overlook it on the basis that they’re ‘anti-govt’."

But all you've done is mention one person who was 'left adjacent.'  If you can't tell the difference, well, that's your problem not mine.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You want me to start naming people? Fine. What's your name and then I will.



Don't tell him Icke.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> What you said was:
> "some left groups overlook it on the basis that they’re ‘anti-govt’."
> 
> But all you've done is mention one person who was 'left adjacent.'  If you can't tell the difference, well, that's your problem not mine.



Give me some evidence.
Ok here's some.
Oh that isn't enough.

lol. Wanker.


----------



## campanula (Sep 26, 2020)

Well there seems to be something for everyone, tbh. A former friend of mine has been pulled in purely on account of 'a million missing children' (although she has also claimed that HIV and Covid have the same lab based root (?). My point is, the very nebulousness of much of it (although heavily disguised by a generous amount of insider clues) means this phenomenon refuses simple take downs because it is horribly appealing to almost anyone who is feeling ignored, helpless, angry. Not unlike the social reach of a religion (quite apart from the actual doctrines).


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Give me some evidence.
> Ok here's some.
> Oh that isn't enough.
> 
> lol. Wanker.


Your evidence didn't back up your claim.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> Your evidence didn't back up your claim.


I've sent you a message elsewhere.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> Your evidence didn't back up your claim.



To truly back it up we would both need to enter a time machine so I could show you myself. But given you can't even reply to a PM given in good faith, the lack of time machine isn't the only impossibility here.


----------



## campanula (Sep 26, 2020)

This feeling of having some secret insider knowledge is very seductive.
To my horror, I had to give my eldest a severe talking to when he was chuffing along spouting bloody Beeley rubbish
a while back (just cos of 'US imperialism').


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> To truly back it up we would both need to enter a time machine so I could show you myself. But given you can't even reply to a PM given in good faith, the lack of time machine isn't the only impossibility here.


Some dickhead screaming 'what's your name?' isnt 'good faith'


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

No one cares that you only bothered now, late in life. No one cares that you're so guilty that you demand others prove themselves...to you. No one cares that your limited experience has blown your  mind apart.


Magnus McGinty said:


> To truly back it up we would both need to enter a time machine so I could show you myself. But given you can't even reply to a PM given in good faith, the lack of time machine isn't the only impossibility here.


Ah, the maginty PM meant in good faith. It's usually abusive weeping. I wonder if belboid  recentist was same?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> Some dickhead screaming 'what's your name?' isnt 'good faith'



Screaming! 

I asked for your details as you appear to want mine. Of course I got nothing from you as you're cowardly. I did give you info though which was rejected.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> No one cares that you only bothered now, late in life. No one cares that you're so guilty that you demand others prove themselves...to you. No one cares that your limited experience has blown your  mind apart.
> 
> Ah, the maginty PM meant in good faith. It's usually abusive weeping. I wonder if belboid  recentist was same?



You can't bully me mate. If you want to do this I'll meet somewhere.


----------



## campanula (Sep 26, 2020)

I kind of enjoy a bit of personal beef but it does get a bit tedious...wanders away from thread. cos I am resisting joining in

but really, Magnus, this sort of thing happens a lot in your vicinity..


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Screaming!
> 
> I asked for your details as you appear to want mine. Of course I got nothing from you as you're cowardly. I did give you info though which was rejected.


I have no interest in knowing any of your 'details' and have said nothing that any sane person would take as such a request.  Please take your fantasies elsewhere.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Oh great, he's asking people out again - last time he got a reply he bottled it   said 'we're both the same' - like alan partridge. Beyond parody.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> You can't bully me mate. If you want to do this I'll meet somewhere.


Lol, you fucking fantasist.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Lol, you fucking fantasist.



Didn't think you would.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Meet a weirdo freak off the internet - esp when someone did call you on this bull move  already and you bottled it years ago - i expect that you don't remember. Years ago you made up a meeting between me and ye as well. Never happened, never talked about. Sad.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Meet a weirdo freak off the internet - esp when someone did call you on this bull move  already and you bottled it years ago - i expect that you don't remember. Years ago you made up a meeting between me and ye as well. Never happened, never talked about. Sad.



Given that happened on here it shouldn't be too difficult for you to now back that up and point where.
You're the fantasist mate. The bravery of being out of range like bellend.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Of course i can.

2

Working class!!!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Of course i can.



Oh yes. YOU made some reference once to 'come on, me and you, out in the sunshine' - which I didn't take particularly seriously.
I'm more than happy to meet anyone on here though. I'll even do the leg work. Plenty will testify to that.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Oh yes. YOU made some reference once to 'come on, me and you, out in the sunshine' - which I didn't take particularly seriously.
> I'm more than happy to meet anyone on here though. I'll even do the leg work. Plenty will testify to that.


You are done. It's all there. Parody.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> You are done. It's all there. Parody.



I'm not done by words on a screen by some nerd. We'll do it in person or naff off.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'm not done by words on a screen by some nerd. We'll do it in person or naff off.


Lol you babypiss coward.

You just lost and you know it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Lol you babypiss coward.
> 
> You just lost and you know it.



Say it often enough and it might come true.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

_Dramatic voice_ - magnus never made that meeting. An urgent modern warfare  update.  _Till better times._


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> _Dramatic voice_ - magnus never made that meeting. An urgent x-box update. _Till better times._



Well you're definitely rattled. But I lost.  Gosh these words hurt.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi, cracking thread boys my money is on BA.

Cheers. 
HC


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

Hopefully someone can rescue the thread now that the pretend king is dead?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> my money is on BA.



He likes his support base. Didn't help him this time though.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Just when 2020 can't get any worse urban suddenly reverts to 2005 when everyone is offering each other out


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

You've (magnus) offered me out for a fight -  you also  invented me asking you out for a fight and have been linked you bottling it when taken up on repeated offers of a fight. You look like  bit of an avoidy dick.


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2020)

10pm last orders is definitely not helping is it.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 26, 2020)

What's happened, I would hate to think the man that calls The Death of Folk on These Boards has met his death on these boards. No he's still posting......


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> You've (magnus) offered me out for a fight -  you also  invented me asking you out for a fight and have been linked you bottling it when taken up on repeated offers of a fight. You look like  bit of an avoidy dick.



Still rattled? Whilst thinking you won. lol


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He likes his support base. Didn't help him this time though.


I assure you, in the most heartfelt and loving way, i don't need no help to do this to you.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Have any pubs been firebombed yet? It's nearly 10pm, better hurry up


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> I assure you, in the most heartfelt and loving way, i don't need no help to do this you.



To do _what_ to me? You think you're having some kind of effect? I can't stop smiling!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

Keep winning, Butchers. Keep winning.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> To do _what_ to me? You think you're having some kind of effect? I can't stop smiling!


I can imagine you with some partridge rictus grin but it doesn't matter. You keep offering people out on here, When some one said yes you shat yourself. Stop doing it, it is pathetic.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

And of course it matters to you - your pathetic wounded posts show it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> I can imagine you with some partridge rictus grin but it doesn't matter. You keep offering people out on here, When some one said yes you shat yourself. Stop doing it, it is pathetic.



I didn't offer you out so no need to be a wimp about it. I said if you want to bully me you can do it in person. Which you bottled out of because you thought it might be a fight. Which is fine. But don't blame your reluctance on me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I didn't offer you out so no need to be a wimp about it. I said if you want to bully me you can do it in person. Which you bottled out of because you thought it might be a fight. Which is fine. But don't blame your reluctance on me.


No, you invented me offering you out. Why lie. It's there. Have you no honour?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Have any pubs been firebombed yet? It's nearly 10pm, better hurry up


Up for getting some legit firebomb credz in 2021 if you are yeah?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 26, 2020)

_I am stopping my part of this now_  - very sorry for people on Qanon /loon stuff, no more


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> No, you invented me offering you out. Why lie. It's there. Have you no honour?



Fucking game of thrones now. I'm almost pissing myself.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2020)

Knock it off, you two.
That's quite enough personal derailing.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 26, 2020)

Got to respect when defeat is conceded though. I'll now shut up also.


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2020)

The invisible mugger vs the maskless who make visible mugs of themselves in more ways than one.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Up for getting some legit firebomb credz in 2021 if you are yeah?


Sure after I've gone on a nazi hunting expedition, taken a detour to a bat cave in Wuhan and single handedly ended the pandemic by killing all the coronaviruses


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> Sources. They Confirmed.



Did they ?
'cos I've found nowt ...


----------



## two sheds (Sep 26, 2020)

I've seen them in the  Akashic Records


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Did they ?
> 'cos I've found nowt ...



BA was having a laugh/trolling, sadly the cunt wasn't even arrested.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 26, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Did they ?
> 'cos I've found nowt ...



Ask yourself why.

This thread got pretty surreal this evening. Gullibility ain't being removed from any dictionary any day soon. Especially the Urban dictionary.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2020)

Here's the nutty son, filmed by his nutty sister.


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> BA was having a laugh/trolling, sadly the cunt wasn't even arrested.


He was arrested but after he died they had to de-arrest him because no one would believe it after Epstein


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 26, 2020)

Wonder how Palestinian medical staff in some under funded hospital filling up with covid patients would feel about him having the flag on his status while telling everyone it was a fake.


----------



## MrSpikey (Sep 26, 2020)

It's very easy to dismiss Icke's claims out of hand as conspiracy nonsense, but to continue to do so in the face of solid evidence to the contrary? For shame, Urban...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 26, 2020)

I reckon McGinty is landed


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> BA was having a laugh/trolling, sadly the cunt wasn't even arrested.



McGinty?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 26, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> BA was having a laugh/trolling, sadly the cunt wasn't even arrested.


Damm, he really got my hopes up that the idiot had carked ...


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 26, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Let's hope there's some stairs nearby for him to fall down.


Shame you can't get an Esher? staircase so he could keep falling indefinitely.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

Sources say it's being hidden. Do the research.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

He does look dead though.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> He does look dead though.


Even covid can't kill that which was never really alive


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

I knew there was a downside.


----------



## andysays (Sep 27, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I've sent you several PMs.


So it's "numerous PMs of confirmation" now, is it.

You fucking clown


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyway...

I awake this morning just thinking of those mucky loons and fools spreading germs around the capital and it fucking pisses me off as it's so fucking unnecessary.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 27, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Anyway...
> 
> I awake this morning just thinking of those mucky loons and fools spreading germs around the capital and it fucking pisses me off as it's so fucking unnecessary.


Yeh. But they have taken back control.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 27, 2020)

Fuckwit graffitis Bristol library:



Someone else improves it:



via


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 27, 2020)

kenny g said:


> Yeh. But they have taken back control.


Hang on, you're one of these freaks.  SPGB-LSD unit. Now you're pretending they're like something distant from you/


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 27, 2020)

[


campanula said:


> Well there seems to be something for everyone, tbh. A former friend of mine has been pulled in purely on account of 'a million missing children' (although she has also claimed that HIV and Covid have the same lab based root (?). My point is, the very nebulousness of much of it (although heavily disguised by a generous amount of insider clues) means this phenomenon refuses simple take downs because it is horribly appealing to almost anyone who is feeling ignored, helpless, angry. Not unlike the social reach of a religion (quite apart from the actual doctrines).


A friend of mine has been pulled in because she is into Juiceplus!! Juiceplus!!! do a lot of work with refugee camps in between hard juicing. Tried challenging it a bit and she always just renders me silent cause she's really  sort of pleasant and engaging. OK then lass, juice away, liberate yourself from the mask


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 27, 2020)

So juicing also cure covid as well as all Cancers

who knew


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 27, 2020)

Can we all be extra careful about mentioning the juice


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 27, 2020)

andysays said:


> So it's "numerous PMs of confirmation" now, is it.
> 
> You fucking clown



I was asked for evidence which I provided (of someone that could be verified by google and not many other Unverifiable ones) and it was simply disregarded.

Amusing though that Butchers himself rails against CT nutters in the left but apparently it also doesn’t exist.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 27, 2020)

belboid said:


> But all you've done is mention one person who was 'left adjacent.'



One person who is a CT nutter. Not unlike Vanessa Beeley.
Of course Butchers crusades are legit where as I’m just a fantasist.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 27, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> One person who is a CT nutter. Not unlike Vanessa Beeley.
> Of course Butchers crusades are legit where as I’m just a fantasist.


Do you reckon this whole you/BA thing could be considered to have run its course? Only I keep coming back to the thread to read about idiots, and all there is is you two knocking lumps out of each other.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Do you reckon this whole you/BA thing could be considered to have run its course? Only I keep coming back to the thread to read about idiots, and all there is is you two knocking lumps out of each other.



It’s funny really. Because if he actually read what I’m writing and see that I’m on the same side it would probably avoid this unnecessary battling.
But for some reason he thinks I’m fake and that my perspective doesn’t count. And so I need to PROVE myself and then it’s just disregarded anyway.
I’m just some old fantasist who got involved too late and not a comrade.
It’s a shame really. That lefty wankers on here behave the way they do and then wonder why we don’t actually get anywhere.
I’ve given up btw. Well done everyone.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Sep 27, 2020)

Clowns to the left, jokers to the right...I'll fight you all! Once travel restrictions have lifted obvs.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 27, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Do you reckon this whole you/BA thing could be considered to have run its course? *Only I keep coming back to the thread to read about idiots, *and all there is is you two knocking lumps out of each other.


QED.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 27, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> QED.


I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 27, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It’s funny really. Because if he actually read what I’m writing and see that I’m on the same side it would probably avoid this unnecessary battling.
> But for some reason he thinks I’m fake and that my perspective doesn’t count. And so I need to PROVE myself and then it’s just disregarded anyway.
> I’m just some old fantasist who got involved too late and not a comrade.
> It’s a shame really. That lefty wankers on here behave the way they do and then wonder why we don’t actually get anywhere.
> I’ve given up btw. Well done everyone.



With the greatest respect, large chunks of your identity on here in recent weeks have been based on being the only working class person in the village who can sniff out fake socialists.


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 27, 2020)

Z


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Sep 27, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> With the greatest respect, large chunks of your identity on here in recent weeks have been based on being the only working class person in the village who can sniff out fake socialists.


Rubbish. I’m the only fake working class person in the fake village.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2020)

A Mcginty, yesterday:


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 27, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here's the nutty son, filmed by his nutty sister.




TBF, this Gareth is pretty good at the performance-lunacy stuff! Worryingly so .....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 27, 2020)

Why are we still banging on about beefs between boring middle-aged men on a bulletin board when we could be discussing the pure 2020 fever dream situation we have with Jedward and Right Said Fred?

Also, what's with that chubby-legged mask-averse dude helicoptering his cock at the Trafalgar Square COVID-Aid picnic?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 27, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> With the greatest respect, large chunks of your identity on here in recent weeks have been based on being the only working class person in the village who can sniff out fake socialists.



Aye, give it up J


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 27, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


> *Clowns to the left, jokers to the right*...I'll fight you all! Once travel restrictions have lifted obvs.


Hopefully 2 metres away.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 29, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Why are we still banging on about beefs between boring middle-aged men on a bulletin board when we could be discussing the pure 2020 fever dream situation we have with Jedward and Right Said Fred?
> 
> Also, what's with that chubby-legged mask-averse dude helicoptering his cock at the Trafalgar Square COVID-Aid picnic?


need to know more


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Useful stuff here If your friends or family have fallen for an internet conspiracy cult, here's what you should do | Van Badham


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Useful stuff here If your friends or family have fallen for an internet conspiracy cult, here's what you should do | Van Badham



I've just read that, and it looks like really good psychology and a constructive approach.

I'd personally be absolutely terrible at following her advice though, if I had any relatives/friends who believed in all that shit (thankfully I haven't!  ).

I'd be *so* prone to calling them gullible conspiranoid idiots  -- saves time!


----------



## moochedit (Oct 7, 2020)

Facebook says they will ban all qanon linked groups. Previously they would only ban them if they advocated violence.









						Facebook bans all groups, pages linked to QAnon conspiracy | Business
					

The QAnon conspiracy group has become more mainstream thanks in large part to Facebook’s products




					www.news24.com


----------



## NoXion (Oct 7, 2020)

I wonder how many of the Facebook Q Boomers are aware that the stuff they feed on comes from a website which hosts child pornography. Quite nastily ironic for a group that's supposedly concerned about the welfare of children.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2020)

Another super spreader event coming up


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2020)

Ooh, Geza Tarjanyi, definitely not a loon ball event then



			Redirect Notice


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 10, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Facebook says they will ban all qanon linked groups. Previously they would only ban them if they advocated violence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet the usual cesspools like Gab and Parler are begging for them to come across. Just imagine how much a crowd like that must be worth to advertisers, a self-selected tribe of the world’s most suggestible and credulous idiots. You could sell them anything. I bet they’re still all waiting for their ‘free iPhone’ from a facebook link clicked on several years ago.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I bet they’re still all waiting for their ‘free iPhone’ from a facebook link clicked on several years ago.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 10, 2020)

Some classic "oh shit running out of space on this placard" energy here from this afternoon. (I was in town on a photo walk, nowhere near Hyde Park, but there were a few dozen of them roaming around central London.)



ETA: I think he's actually recovered that fairly well by dotting the "i" and then remembering to dot the one on the bottom row too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Some classic "oh shit running out of space on this placard" energy here from this afternoon. (I was in town on a photo walk, nowhere near Hyde Park, but there were a few dozen of them roaming around central London.)
> 
> View attachment 233831
> 
> ETA: I think he's actually recovered that fairly well by dotting the "i" and then remembering to dot the one on the bottom row too.


Flagrant display of grocer indecency


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 10, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> Flagrant display of grocer indecency


I did just check whether it is "sex offender's register" or "sex offenders' register" - I'd have assumed the latter yet there are examples of the former - but actually they just dodged the issue by calling it the Violent and Sex Offender Register anyway.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I did just check whether it is "sex offender's register" or "sex offenders' register" - I'd have assumed the latter yet there are examples of the former - but actually they just dodged the issue by calling it the Violent and Sex Offender Register anyway.


This is Register Office all over again


----------



## [62] (Oct 10, 2020)

Approx  75 of the tossers in Exeter today, although I bet most of them had come up from Totnes. Pretty laughable gathering.









						Protest against coronavirus restrictions held near Exeter Cathedral
					

Signs against lockdowns, masks and Boris Johnson were all seen, with police also keeping an eye on proceedings




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I did just check whether it is "sex offender's register" or "sex offenders' register" - I'd have assumed the latter yet there are examples of the former - but actually they just dodged the issue by calling it the Violent and Sex Offender Register anyway.



We'd assume the register is not kept by a sex offender, and you'd hope there's more than one sex offender on it I'd, so I'd say the latter


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 10, 2020)

two sheds said:


> We'd assume the register is not kept by a sex offender, and you'd hope there's more than one sex offender on it I'd, so I'd say the latter


Yet it is Shepherd's Bush. (As an example. Not implying that Shepherd's Bush is full of sex offenders.)


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2020)

nor that the Sex Offenders' Register is full of shepherds


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2020)

two sheds said:


> nor that the Sex Offenders' Register is full of shepherds


How about shepherd's pie vs cottage pie


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 10, 2020)

Swiss Cottage v Swiss Roll


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 10, 2020)

There's no ‘I’ in ‘team’, but there is in ‘pie’


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2020)

Not only a complete arsehole, but puts it on Twitter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Not only a complete arsehole, but puts it on Twitter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Not only a complete arsehole, but puts it on Twitter.



here lies the body of charmaine 
she lived enough to change her name
becoming wife to michael wood
who she condemned to widowerhood
by her refusal to wear a mask
despite the germans who asked and asked
and now her years - but twenty-three -
fall far short of the seventy
the bible says we may attain
sadly she only lacked a brain


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 17, 2020)

So it seems some people were out (including Piers Corbyn) but uh not very many today.



This does correspond to my general theory that after a while, movements dominated by loons that have aspects that appeal to people who aren't loons end up alienating the latter and die out.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



How fucking dumb do you have to be to not wear a mask on a demo?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

more than likely think the police are hitting them with nanopartical tracking bug infused batons


as bill gates ordered


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> more than likely think the police are hitting them with nanopartical tracking bug infused batons
> 
> 
> as bill gates ordered


Joooooooooos


----------



## Supine (Oct 17, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> more than likely think the police are hitting them with nanopartical tracking bug infused batons
> 
> 
> as bill gates ordered



5g enabled batons


----------



## moochedit (Oct 17, 2020)

brogdale said:


> How fucking dumb do you have to be to not wear a mask on a demo?



They think we are the dumb ones believing in the fake virus like the sheeple we are!


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 17, 2020)

brogdale said:


> How fucking dumb do you have to be to not wear a mask on a demo?


The fact that they are even there lead me to suspect they are probably not the most critical of thinkers


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Not only a complete arsehole, but puts it on Twitter.




The two at the back look half-cut.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> I bet the usual cesspools like Gab and Parler are begging for them to come across. Just imagine how much a crowd like that must be worth to advertisers, a self-selected tribe of the world’s most suggestible and credulous idiots. You could sell them anything. I bet they’re still all waiting for their ‘free iPhone’ from a facebook link clicked on several years ago.



YouTube has had a big purge recently of the Q accounts - they’re all on Bitchute now.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


>




Is that in London?

Looks like a big turnout.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

yep at least a couple of hundred on that video


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Is that in London?
> 
> Looks like a big turnout.



can you imagine being the guy tracking all of this

whilst proclaiming he not involved


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

odd that you are aware and  know boyo


clean up your browsing history fella


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Oct 17, 2020)

Browsing history? I suspect Marty1 is the kind of bloke who'd rather throw his computer away than send it to be fixed.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> odd that you are aware and  know boyo
> 
> 
> clean up your browsing history fella



Tbh, I ‘track’ most of this stuff off here.

But surprised by the turnout on the Twitter video.

When Icke spoke at recent anti-something event in London - did 45k turn up for it?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Tbh, I ‘track’ most of this stuff off here.
> 
> But surprised by the turnout on the Twitter video.
> 
> When Icke spoke at recent anti-something event in London - did 45k turn up for it?



would have  no idea

the last time the brother in law started quoting trump to me

i told him to fuck off sharpish  or i was going to punch him in the throat


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

at least he did not work for amazon


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 17, 2020)

not really "batons out" is it, I mean that implies they do anything with them


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> at least he did not work for amazon



Who did he least work for?

Your BIL.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

could be worse he could be a ...


trump supporter


at least he just a mask tard

no mask as it jooooooooooooooos consprisey to make us weak


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> could be worse he could be a ...
> 
> 
> trump supporter
> ...



Erm, yeah whatever bro.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Is that in London?
> 
> Looks like a big turnout.


No it wasn't a big turn out. And I know this for an absolute fact BECAUSE I WAS FUCKING THERE and it was full of cunts.

And I discovered that if you want to really piss off people protesting their right to be 'pro-choice' the best way to do that is to exercise your own free choice and wear a mask at their shitty rally.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

No I think you'll find it was a big turnout if Marty1 says it's a big turnout


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Erm, yeah whatever bro.



i'm wondering  what threads you can reply to?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

I mean, look at these fucking idiots. PIZZAGATE WAS MADE UP YOU FUCKING MORONS. And what the fuck is that poster anyway?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Very strange times we are living through.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> No I think you'll find it was a big turnout if Marty1 says it's a big turnout


I was at both the two 'rallies' today. The first one in Whitehall featured a ranty Welsh woman having an extended hissy fit in front of about 40 people, accompanied - quite appropriately - by a twat dressed as a clown.

The bigger one had no more than 250. It was a pitiful turnout.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Very strange times we are living through.


What's your thoughts on Pizzagate and people in Britain turning up at a match with banners about it?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> I was at both the two 'rallies' today. The first one in Whitehall featured a ranty Welsh woman having an extended hissy fit in front of about 40 people, accompanied - quite appropriately - by a twat dressed as a clown.
> 
> The bigger one had no more than 250. It was a pitiful turnout.



But but but Marty1 said it was a "big turnout" - just who do I believe


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> What's your thoughts on Pizzagate and people in Britain turning up at a match with banners about it?



Fucking idiots.

And yours?


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Fucking idiots.
> 
> And yours?


I think I've made that pretty clear already. I'm just curious why you stated that it "Looks like a big turnout," when it was clearly a fraction of the megatwat loon gathering a while ago.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

'Satanic vaccine'



As if fucking Satan exists. And if he did, he'd be busy making a vaccine!


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> I think I've made that pretty clear already. I'm just curious why you stated that it "Looks like a big turnout," when it was clearly a fraction of the megatwat loon gathering a while ago.



I was going off the posted Twitter video.

Were you at the event when Icke was speaking?  Possibly in Trafalgar Square.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I was going off the posted Twitter video.
> 
> Were you at the event when Icke was speaking?  Possibly in Trafalgar Square.



The twitter video showing a couple of hundred of people at most


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I was going off the posted Twitter video.


The one that showed about 250 people max, yes?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I was going off the posted Twitter video.
> 
> Were you at the event when Icke was speaking?  Possibly in Trafalgar Square.




 by chance did you get a semi


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> The one that showed about 250 people max, yes?



Dunno, cupidstunt posted a Twitter video of Icke’s son speaking - think he was the warm up act for his dad - he did what appeared to be slam poetry.  A figure of 45k people attended was bandied around.

Surely 45k is bs?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

again did it tickle your fancy?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2020)

he probably needs a bit of a break to count them all


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Dunno, cupidstunt posted a Twitter video of Icke’s son speaking - think he was the warm up act for his dad - he did what appeared to be slam poetry.  A figure of 45k people attended was bandied around.
> 
> Surely 45k is bs?


 

imagine being a 30 year old brit and caring about trump


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Dunno, cupidstunt posted a Twitter video of Icke’s son speaking - think he was the warm up act for his dad - he did what appeared to be slam poetry.  A figure of 45k people attended was bandied around.
> 
> Surely 45k is bs?


What do you think?

350 absolute tops. I've seen better attended low-level non league games.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)

editor said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 350 absolute tops. I've seen better attended low-level non league games.
> 
> View attachment 234814



There’s nothing like that up here, closest I’ve seen is someone holding a 5G warning sign.

Bit off topic and maybe already posted somewhere on here - but did you know Brian Rose is running for London mayor?   Complete scam, he’s already scammed over a £1million off the back of Icke and now he has a donation web site for his mayor campaign.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2020)

we should have a award in your honor marty1

the attention seekers award


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 17, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> There’s nothing like that up here, closest I’ve seen is someone holding a 5G warning sign.
> 
> Bit off topic and maybe already posted somewhere on here - but did you know Brian Rose is running for London mayor?   Complete scam, he’s already scammed over a £1million off the back of Icke and now he has a donation web site for his mayor campaign.



Some weeks back I think I remember seeing a chronicle report that a small group were hanging around Grey's Monument in Newcastle. 

There was one or two of a similar ilk in the local Market Place recently, and they were told to foxtrot oscar and not come back. [by someone in uniform]


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 18, 2020)

What’s worrying me (& it’s not marty1) is an increasing cheering from the anti-estab when plod gets stuck into these conspiraloons. Ginger geordie has his head slammed into barricades & then there’s the swearing from one filth, only to be reigned in by a superior who points at him to withdraw his baton << that pointing can be seen in the urban pics video, but the words cannot be heard, only confirmation of that is from a friend who was documenting at that time, which I can’t link to atm.

Slippery fucking slope.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Dunno, cupidstunt posted a Twitter video of Icke’s son speaking - think he was the warm up act for his dad - he did what appeared to be slam poetry.  A figure of 45k people attended was bandied around.
> 
> Surely 45k is bs?



The Trafalgar Square demo a few weeks back was fucking big, worryingly, but the crowd capacity of the square is about 35k, and it wasn't very packed towards the back, so at a guess maybe 25k tops.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 18, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What’s worrying me (& it’s not marty1) is an increasing cheering from the anti-estab when plod gets stuck into these conspiraloons. Ginger geordie has his head slammed into barricades & then there’s the swearing from one filth, only to be reigned in by a superior who points at him to withdraw his baton << that pointing can be seen in the urban pics video, but the words cannot be heard, only confirmation of that is from a friend who was documenting at that time, which I can’t link to atm.
> 
> Slippery fucking slope.



Yup, the fuzz seem to think that they can justify walloping people with their batons because - Covid.   Didn’t they do the same at some BLM demos too?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 18, 2020)

Just 3 examples of the 50 shades of loons that turned out yesterday.

Qanon loons...



Freeman of the Land Loon...



And, just off the scale loons...



Nuremberg-type trail?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 18, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just 3 examples of the 50 shades of loons that turned out yesterday.
> 
> Qanon loons...
> 
> ...



Waiting for chem trails


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 18, 2020)

Hope the woman with the blue bag doesn't have a 5G phone or she will be beaming the Covid straight into her head


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 18, 2020)

Saw some 'save the children' signs on the way to oxford yesterday


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 18, 2020)

There were a few of these twats out demonstrating here too.  Couple of choice quotes:



> One, armed with a microphone, told members of the public: "We've got a great line-up of speakers that will be talking about a variety of topics.
> 
> "Some of these may be things that you have not looked into. The media deliberately try to stigmatise certain topics. This is propaganda to stop you looking into it.





> "We are here because we are fighting for our freedom. Some of us have been aware of a globalist agenda for many years and have a deep understanding of different areas.
> 
> "People are starting to question things recently with Covid-19. We need to understand that we need to unite against this tyranny which is showing itself more and more each day.
> 
> "We do not consent to these restrictions and the controlling measures being forced upon us."





> Mark Steele took to the steps to say the vaccine contained "the mark of the beast".
> 
> He said:  "This is a spiritual war we're fighting. We are at war.
> 
> ...



I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> There’s nothing like that up here, closest I’ve seen is someone holding a 5G warning sign.
> 
> Bit off topic and maybe already posted somewhere on here - but did you know Brian Rose is running for London mayor?   Complete scam, he’s already scammed over a £1million off the back of Icke and now he has a donation web site for his mayor campaign.


Personally I LOVE the idea of someone scamming a million from a scammer like Icke.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

Here's the 45,000 warriors of truth fearlessly bringing their message to the sheeple of London. 

Oh wait, It's a handful of conspiracy loons.  
















						In photos: Pizzagate, Clowns, Bill Gates and Satanic Vaccines – Covid-19 anti-mask protests, central London, Sat 17th Oct 2020
					

As coronavirus rates continue to spiral upwards across the UK, two small groups of mask-less conspiracy loons decided to take to the streets of London to demand their right to infect people at will…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2020)

some right conspiraloonsuddery on show there.

I'ld like to know how a virus that they claim to be a hoax managed to kill my friends ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2020)

Who did/do/will they vote for since they have a gripe with a massively right-wing Tory government ?


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's the 45,000 warriors of truth fearlessly bringing their message to the sheeple of London.
> 
> Oh wait, It's a handful of conspiracy loons.
> 
> ...



You must have pissed yourself laughing at least once yesterday


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Personally I LOVE the idea of someone scamming a million from a scammer like Icke.



No, fwiu he didn’t scam Icke personally but used him when he got banned off somewhere to crowdfund cash claiming he would be de-platformed next and he needed cash to set up something - which he didn’t do or get de-platformed - he just pocketed the cash and is now onto his next crowdfunding scam as it’s a highly profitable scam (mayor of London) the cunt should be done for fraud.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's the 45,000 warriors of truth fearlessly bringing their message to the sheeple of London.
> 
> Oh wait, It's a handful of conspiracy loons.
> 
> ...


"Masks cause brain damage."   Doctors and nurses are in deep shit then.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2020)

"Research Agenda 21" well I searched for it and am not clicking any of the websites because it's clearly shite  



> *The UN's secret plan to steal our land and kill our [something]....
> 
> Agenda* *21* is a plan created by the United Nations that defines how humans will live in the 21st Century. According to them, we destroy our planet with our cars and high energy consumption.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> No, fwiu he didn’t scam Icke personally but used him when he got banned off somewhere to crowdfund cash claiming he would be de-platformed next and he needed cash to set up something - which he didn’t do or get de-platformed - he just pocketed the cash and is now onto his next crowdfunding scam as it’s a highly profitable scam (mayor of London) the cunt should be done for fraud.


So should Icke and all the poisonous conspiracy cunts


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 18, 2020)

The problem is that it is really hard to convince them that they are wrong once they have invested enough belief in it.
Massive mental headfuck ahead.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 18, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> "Masks cause brain damage."   Doctors and nurses are in deep shit then.



Brain damage?

I wear a mask up to 12hrs a day 5 days a week 😢😷🤯


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2020)

Maybe there’s something in it after all


----------



## klang (Oct 18, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> The problem is that it is really hard to convince them that they are wrong once they have invested enough belief in it.


Since March I lost quite a few friends to them. It seems so pointless trying to convince them otherwise that I've decided on a zero tolerance policy and end friendhips sharply once certain things are said.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's the 45,000 warriors of truth fearlessly bringing their message to the sheeple of London.
> 
> Oh wait, It's a handful of conspiracy loons.
> 
> ...



‘Flu world order’ 😂

Catchy T-shirt 🤔


----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> "Research Agenda 21" well I searched for it and am not clicking any of the websites because it's clearly shite


Does sound like the sort of title the UN gives to its development goals type documents, or blueprints for the apocalypse as they'd be called if they had any honesty, obviously.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2020)

True, true, and how dare they spin the line that we destroy our planet with our cars and high energy consumption?


----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> True, true, and how dare they spin the line that we destroy our planet with our cars and high energy consumption?


Who are the _real _loons, eh?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 18, 2020)

littleseb said:


> Since March I lost quite a few friends to them. It seems so pointless trying to convince them otherwise that I've decided on a zero tolerance policy and end friendhips sharply once certain things are said.


I think unless you can get in there quite early on it is really hard.
The problem is that once they have invested a certain amount of belief in it, accepting that they were wrong becomes a massive psychological barrier which is hard to break as it has traumatic consequences.
Same as any cult indoctrination, a similar thing can be seen in people who have been victim a long term confidence trick.
The people cynicaly pushing this shit should be lined up against a wall.


----------



## hegley (Oct 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> "Research Agenda 21" well I searched for it and am not clicking any of the websites because it's clearly shite


I really can't understand what they've got against Agenda 21 unless it's just because they are anti-vaxxers?  Wtf's wrong with these people?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2020)

UN = New World Order Totalitarian Government?


----------



## klang (Oct 18, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I think unless you can get in there quite early on it is really hard.
> The problem is that once they have invested a certain amount of belief in it, accepting that they were wrong becomes a massive psychological barrier which is hard to break as it has traumatic consequences.
> Same as any cult indoctrination, a similar thing can be seen in people who have been victim a long term confidence trick.
> The people cynicaly pushing this shit should be lined up against a wall.


the people I know who got into this stuff know what they are doing though. They are intelligent and well read with interest in current affairs and politics. They are not victims or gullible but chose a nasty, hateful right wing direction.
Sure, the pushers should be held responsible, but so should the followers who accept anti semitism, racism, hate and holocaust denial as part of the cause.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> UN = New World Order Totalitarian Government?



Unified Nutters.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 18, 2020)

Lining up against a wall ??? will no-one think of the poor bricks 

there will still be plenty of lamp-posts and rope left after the btl landlords, dodgy lawyers and politicians ...


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 18, 2020)

littleseb said:


> the people I know who got into this stuff know what they are doing though. They are intelligent and well read with interest in current affairs and politics. They are not victims or gullible but chose a nasty, hateful right wing direction.
> Sure, the pushers should be held responsible, but so should the followers who accept anti semitism, racism, hate and holocaust denial as part of the cause.



Wtf?!

Surely nobody ‘chooses nasty’.

I still believe the majorly of people are good - just mislead in this fucked up world


----------



## klang (Oct 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Surely nobody ‘chooses nasty’.


ok then maybe they choose to ignore the nasty within the politics they are into.

mislead has a ring of sheeple about it so I don't like it as a term. it's patronising.

edit: actually no, I'll stand by what I said: They have chosen a nasty, hateful direction. I'm not gonna be apologetic for their horrible politics. Nasty nasty fuckers.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 18, 2020)

littleseb said:


> ok then maybe they choose to ignore the nasty within the politics they are into.
> 
> mislead has a ring of sheeple about it so I don't like it as a term. it's patronising.



The problem is they’ve banned all this stuff off major platforms for good reason but without much afterthought.

Banning this stuff ingrains the belief in this stuff further in a kind of - see, we told you they’d ban us cos it’s all true - type stuff.

Suppose it reduces new recruits tho.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2020)

Was in Guildford earlier and two divs had a trestle table out and hi-viz jackets on, written on the back of which was COVID = HOAX.  BB2 asked why they had that written on their vests and I replied loudly enough for them to hear that either a hoax killed nanny's next-door neighbour or these two people are morons. The sassy little madam, straight off the bat replies, "I think we all know which one it is."


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 18, 2020)

littleseb said:


> the people I know who got into this stuff know what they are doing though. They are intelligent and well read with interest in current affairs and politics. They are not victims or gullible but chose a nasty, hateful right wing direction.
> Sure, the pushers should be held responsible, but so should the followers who accept anti semitism, racism, hate and holocaust denial as part of the cause.


I think there are a lot of vulnerable people trying to hold to some sense of order in there as they can't accept that life is basically a chaotic whirlwind.


----------



## klang (Oct 18, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> The problem is they’ve banned all this stuff off major platforms for good reason but without much afterthought.
> 
> Banning this stuff ingrains the belief in this stuff further in a kind of - see, we told you they’d ban us cos it’s all true - type stuff.
> 
> Suppose it reduces new recruits tho.


I didn't say anything about banning stuff. I talked about mates turning into vile CT racists.
Also, I edited my above post.


----------



## klang (Oct 18, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I think there are a lot of vulnerable people trying to hold to some sense of order in there as they can't accept that life is basically a chaotic whirlwind.


yes. but to some there is also a fashion or hip-ness or trendy element to it. not everybody who gets into CTs is confused and lost. some just follow a trend.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 19, 2020)

Well a lot of them just hate Jews lets be honest.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I think there are a lot of vulnerable people trying to hold to some sense of order in there as they can't accept that life is basically a chaotic whirlwind.



I think that the more people lose their jobs, their businesses, their houses - lives destroyed through Covid restrictions then the potential for more people warming to CT groups and/or aspects of their various messaging.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Well a lot of them just hate Jews lets be honest.


I wonder if it's just convenience - there's such a history of pre-packaged anti-Jewishness that it's too tempting a building block not to incorporate into their paranoid conspiracy theories.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I think that the more people lose their jobs, their businesses, their houses - lives destroyed through Covid restrictions then the potential for more people warming to CT groups and/or aspects of their various messaging.


Just to be clear - these lives are not being "destroyed through Covid restrictions", but by Government complacency and inaction in supporting people whose jobs and lives are affected by them.

But then I suspect that this distinction isn't lost on you, and your claim was quite deliberately made - it fits too well with your modus operandi, as evidenced by pretty much your entire posting history here: you do not have clean hands.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyway parts of Russia now seems to be explicitly following 'herd immunity' policies - punitive lockdown for over 65s and bars and restaurants open with a few token restrictions, masks (not really being enforced) etc. Unsurprisingly deaths are going through the roof. If 60% of the catch it that is approaching 1 million fatalities. I'm quite upset about it tbh.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 19, 2020)

Nah I hear this a lot from people round here too. Not the anti vaxxer stuff but stuff about how the restrictions are destroying people's lives and so on.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I wonder if it's just convenience - there's such a history of pre-packaged anti-Jewishness that it's too tempting a building block not to incorporate into their paranoid conspiracy theories.


The other way round I think. The likes of Icke have already made a career out of antisemitism.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Nah I hear this a lot from people round here too. Not the anti vaxxer stuff but stuff about how the restrictions are destroying people's lives and so on.



Also finding people who have been following the Covid restrictions stringently are now starting to slightly rebel against it.

An example of this is one of my gf’s best friends - she lives on the same estate as us and comes over to ours for a coffee in the back garden with the gf for half an hour or so.  Says staying clamped up in the house all day is sending her barmy and can only walk the dogs so many times a day and needs a break/chat to keep her sane.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Also finding people who have been following the Covid restrictions stringently are now starting to slightly rebel against it.
> 
> An example of this is one of my gf’s best friends - she lives on the same estate as us and comes over to ours for a coffee in the back garden with the gf for half an hour or so.  Says staying clamped up in the house all day is sending her barmy and can only walk the dogs so many times a day and needs a break/chat to keep her sane.



I might have been trying too hard to ignore the multi-levelled drivel from the Government, but isn't a coffee in the back garden between two people allowed pretty much everywhere (I'm a little foggy on the uppermost 'tier' tbf).


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 19, 2020)

That's what I thought too.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> That's what I thought too.



Cheers - would be entirely plausible that I was totally wrong here - I find it too depressing to check up on this more than once or twice a week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2020)

8ball said:


> I might have been trying too hard to ignore the multi-levelled drivel from the Government, but isn't a coffee in the back garden between two people allowed pretty much everywhere (I'm a little foggy on the uppermost 'tier' tbf).



Not in a private garden, this is the highest level rules on mixing.



> At a minimum, this means:
> 
> you must not socialise with anybody you do not live with or have formed a support bubble with, in any indoor setting or in any private garden or at most outdoor hospitality venues and ticketed events
> you must not socialise in a group of more than 6 in an outdoor public space such as a park or beach, the countryside, a public garden or a sports venue


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not in a private garden, this is the highest level rules on mixing.



Thanks. 

Just to be clear, which level is that, and do you have a nice easy link showing where it applies?
(I'm wondering whether I broke a rule last week, based on that)


----------



## LDC (Oct 19, 2020)

8ball said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just to be clear, which level is that, and do you have a nice easy link showing where it applies?
> (I'm wondering whether I broke a rule last week, based on that)



Tier 3. There's a postcode search for what Tier areas are in somewhere, think it's been posted on here as well.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2020)

8ball said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just to be clear, which level is that, and do you have a nice easy link showing where it applies?
> (I'm wondering whether I broke a rule last week, based on that)



Tier 3, very high risk, so far that's just the Merseyside region & Lancastershire, I've only got the link to details of the different tier restrictions.









						Coronavirus: how to stay safe and help prevent the spread
					

Find out how to stay safe and help prevent the spread of coronavirus.




					www.gov.uk
				




ETA - They have updated that page to include a link to the postcode checker:








						Living safely with respiratory infections, including COVID-19
					

Guidance for living safely with respiratory infections, including coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.gov.uk


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 19, 2020)

We're in tier 1 and indoor socialising is still allowed as far as I know. Where are you Marty1?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 19, 2020)

The link to the postcode search is:

Find out the coronavirus restrictions in a local area

Edit: Too slow


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Tier 3, very high risk, so far that's just the Merseyside region & Lancastershire, I've only got the link to details of the different tier restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers.  Not in effect where I am, which is in line with the last thing I could be arsed to read (which was the local Government saying what the rules were as of middle of last week).


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> We're in tier 1 and indoor socialising is still allowed as far as I know. Where are you Marty1?



Tier 2 at present but the gf was talking about some possible announcement today which will determine whether the NE will go into tier 3.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Tier 2 at present but the gf was talking about some possible announcement today which will determine whether the NE will go into tier 3.



So no rules broken at the moment, then.  I can understand your gf's mate wanting to get out of the house now and then for sanity reasons in any case.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 19, 2020)

As far as I know she didn't do anything wrong then?


----------



## lazythursday (Oct 19, 2020)

People are confused about the private garden thing because before the tiers were announced, most areas that had restrictions similar to Tier 2 were not allowed to mix in private gardens. Now they are.


----------



## LDC (Oct 19, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> People are confused about the private garden thing because before the tiers were announced, most areas that had restrictions similar to Tier 2 were not allowed to mix in private gardens. Now they are.



Yeah, same in my area, and it is confusing. It was banned, now allowed. Victory to the glorious anti-lockdown struggle comrades!


----------



## lazythursday (Oct 19, 2020)

There are a lot of Covid-denying new age numbskulls in this area, including some people on the borders of my friendship groups, and it's really causing huge rifts amongst friends. Lots of people who think of themselves as vaguely 'alternative' but coming at that from different angles - left wing / green / lifestyle stuff / spiritual - who have always rubbed along fine in the past now at loggerheads. People waking up to the fact that those who were thought to be decent with a few wacky beliefs are actually downright dangerous to be around right now. There's a group of them opening a sort of wellness and social centre not far from me - this time last year I'd have been pretty enthusiastic about what they are doing and probably got involved and now I'm really fucked off that they're there and no way am I going inside.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What’s worrying me (& it’s not marty1) is an increasing cheering from the anti-estab when plod gets stuck into these conspiraloons. Ginger geordie has his head slammed into barricades & then there’s the swearing from one filth, only to be reigned in by a superior who points at him to withdraw his baton << that pointing can be seen in the urban pics video, but the words cannot be heard, only confirmation of that is from a friend who was documenting at that time, which I can’t link to atm.
> 
> Slippery fucking slope.


It reminds me of many moons ago when Wandsworth screws were on strike and picketing with the police running the prison. 
A comrade and I started loads of trouble between screws and police and withdrew to watch them hit each other from a distance. Plus laugh a lot.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

8ball said:


> So no rules broken at the moment, then.  I can understand your gf's mate wanting to get out of the house now and then for sanity reasons in any case.



Not sure then tbh, I/we thought that you couldn’t mix with other families/visit private residences.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 19, 2020)

If anything, my household has become even stricter on following the rules than we were already.

If there are any points of potential confusion, we automatically take the strictest version. Three members of my household are technically at risk from age (2nd highest bracket), one has asthma and another has just had an operation ... we've all had 'flu jabs this year and I'm the only one who didn't get the pneumonia one at the same time.

Which is all well and good for us, but we currently count as Tier2 and probably going to be in Tier3 with the rest of North East England ...
Except we have had a very low number of cases (as in single figures) for almost all of the time.
Unfortunately, we are well within an hour's drive / 40 miles of Tyneside.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 19, 2020)

I basically never go out unless it's to grab food or other essentials. I've been going out even less now that I've started having groceries delivered. So unless they start enforcing a full-bore Chinese-style extreme MegaLockdown 3000 (extremely unlikely in my estimation), I reckon I'm good. I don't need to start making up excuses, or start hunting around for loopholes like some barrack-room lawyer. Just let me hide until this shit is over, however long it takes. Fuck the economy, I don't want to catch a novel virus for the sake of some fucking boss's bottom line.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I basically never go out unless it's to grab food or other essentials. I've been going out even less now that I've started having groceries delivered. So unless they start enforcing a full-bore Chinese-style extreme MegaLockdown 3000 (extremely unlikely in my estimation), I reckon I'm good. I don't need to start making up excuses, or start hunting around for loopholes like some barrack-room lawyer. Just let me hide until this shit is over, however long it takes. Fuck the economy, I don't want to catch a novel virus for the sake of some fucking boss's bottom line.


Yeah, that hunting around for loopholes thing pisses me off, too.

Like you, this isn't going to affect me much, and the sacrifices I do have to make (eg human company) are, I think, worth it in order that I can do my bit to help keep infection rates down.

What really boils my piss is the apparent pride so many of these rat-lickers (thank you, Urban Dictionary ) take in announcing their selfish, uncaring egotism.


----------



## oryx (Oct 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> What really boils my piss is the apparent pride so many of these rat-lickers (thank you, Urban Dictionary )



I am SO going to use that term!


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 19, 2020)

me three !


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, that hunting around for loopholes thing pisses me off, too.
> 
> Like you, this isn't going to affect me much, and the sacrifices I do have to make (eg human company) are, I think, worth it in order that I can do my bit to help keep infection rates down.
> 
> What really boils my piss is the apparent pride so many of these rat-lickers (thank you, Urban Dictionary ) take in announcing their selfish, uncaring egotism.



Rat lickers?  How novel....


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2020)

Rat-lickers of the world unite, you have nothing to lose but your mortality.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Rat lickers?  How novel....


We aim to please. Which, clearly, we have already done.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> We aim to please. Which, clearly, we have already done.



I think that went over your head.


----------



## RhymnRzn (Oct 19, 2020)

what about cash-lickers, or rats wearing petrochemical ppe they picked up that was littering the environment, and other extreme brain games no fun to play


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> I think that went over your head.


I think you may be assuming a rather greater level of engagement on my part with your posts.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I think you may be assuming a rather greater level of engagement on my part with your posts.



Im more than happy for you to break off your engagement (whatever your low level).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> What really boils my piss is the apparent pride so many of these rat-lickers (thank you, Urban Dictionary ) take in announcing their selfish, uncaring egotism.



After bloody months of not dealing with the rats in your loft, it wouldn't surprise me if you ended-up, during the next 2 weeks, going up there & licking them.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not in a private garden, this is the highest level rules on mixing.


So if you put some chairs out on the pavement outside your house then that's ok as it's not in your garden.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2020)

you'd need to block off the pavement so people didn't come within 2m  of you all though. A few breeze blocks should do it


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> So if you put some chairs out on the pavement outside your house then that's ok as it's not in your garden.



The gf sits chatting with her friend in her garage - but they keep the garage door open thinking this keeps them within guidelines.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> After bloody months of not dealing with the rats in your loft, it wouldn't surprise me if you ended-up, during the next 2 weeks, going up there & licking them.


I've been poisoning them like a bastard! They keep coming back.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

existentialist said:


> I've been poisoning them like a bastard! They keep coming back.



Clearly you’re doing it wrong.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> The gf sits chatting with her friend in her garage - but they keep the garage door open thinking this keeps them within guidelines.


No your still on private property. Your only allowed to meet in public spaces. The pavement is a public space.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> So if you put some chairs out on the pavement outside your house then that's ok as it's not in your garden.



How does that fit in with...

"you must not socialise in a group of more than 6 in an outdoor public space such as a *park or beach, the countryside, a public garden or a sports venue*"


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> How does that fit in with...
> 
> "you must not socialise in a group of more than 6 in an outdoor public space such as a *park or beach, the countryside, a public garden or a sports venue*"


group of more than 6


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2020)

and doesn't mention pavements


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 19, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> No your still on private property. Your only allowed to meet in public spaces. The pavement is a public space.



Yeah, it’s pretty confusing if not absurd.

I know they sit 2mtrs apart in the garage but they drink coffee.  Hope this doesn’t land a £10k fine if someone dobbs them in!


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> How does that fit in with...
> 
> "you must not socialise in a group of more than 6 in an outdoor public space such as a *park or beach, the countryside, a public garden or a sports venue*"


That does say "such as". Pavements are a public space.

Just shows how stupid the rules are.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 19, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> group of more than 6





two sheds said:


> and doesn't mention pavements



Just stop trying to find a way around the rules, you pathetic idiots.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2020)

not if you surround yourself with breeze blocks, public can't get in then


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> not if you surround yourself with breeze blocks, public can't get in then


But then you'd be in an enclosed space.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2020)

not if you don't put a roof on it


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 19, 2020)

Anti-lockdown advocate appears on radio show that has featured Holocaust deniers
					

Dr Martin Kulldorff discussed ‘Great Barrington declaration’ letter on Richie Allen Show




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 19, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just stop trying to find a way around the rules, you pathetic idiots.


I only answered your question. 
I certainly ain't trying to find a way around the rules since they are pathetic half baked attempt at "saving the economy" instead of doing what needs to be done.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2020)

two sheds said:


> and doesn't mention pavements


Or penthouses I noticed!


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 19, 2020)

Sprocket. said:


> Or penthouses I noticed!


Not public spaces so not allowed.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Clearly you’re doing it wrong.


Yes. Yes, you're right. I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 20, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Not public spaces so not allowed.


‘The Foolish Thing To Do’
Especially being near Sheffield!


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 20, 2020)

oryx said:


> I am SO going to use that term!



could make the proper dictionary too Definition of rat-licker | New Word Suggestion | Collins Dictionary


----------



## 8ball (Oct 20, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Anti-lockdown advocate appears on radio show that has featured Holocaust deniers
> 
> 
> Dr Martin Kulldorff discussed ‘Great Barrington declaration’ letter on Richie Allen Show
> ...



Dr Person Fakename


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2020)

No surprise here, scratch a conspiracy and you'll find joos at the bottom of it more times than not. The spread of antisemitism is probably one of the inevitable consquences of having a bunch of brazen liars and fools in power , if you cant believe a word of what they say you'll find other explanations.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2020)

Fuck's sake 



> One in four people in Britain agree with conspiracies propagated by QAnon, the global movement claiming there is a secret satanic network of child-abusing politicians and celebrities, a survey has found.
> 
> The research for Hope Not Hate also found that 17% of people questioned said they believed Covid-19 was intentionally released as part of a “depopulation plan” by the UN or “new world order”.
> 
> ...












						One in four Britons believe in QAnon-linked theories – survey
					

Significant numbers believe in secret governing elite and that Covid was released on purpose




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2020)

And to no one's surprise: 



> Hope Not Hate said the movement sustained antisemitic conspiracy theories and provided access to a pool of people for the far-right to exploit, although it said it was not solely a far-right phenomenon.





> Analysis by the Guardian last month found that QAnon was gaining ground across UK social media, propelled by a loose coalition of spirituality and wellness groups, vigilante “paedophile hunter” networks, pre-existing conspiracy forums, local news pages, pro-Brexit campaigners and the far right.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 25, 2020)

They were out again yesterday, 19 arrests.








						Police disperse fourth anti-lockdown march in London
					

Thousands of protesters gather with some shouting at passersby to take off face masks




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2020)

tony.c said:


> They were out again yesterday, 19 arrests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing you should never do on demos is tell passers-by what to do, sure invite them to join you but not make them think of you as loons

Was too late for this lot before the loony demo began


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

A flotilla of ignorance and stupidity





> Among the protesters taking part was Chloe Toop, 32, a schoolteacher. “I’m doing it for the next generation, fighting for them,” she said, adding that she was anxious about young people “not having a life that I have growing up, not being able to go on holiday or to festivals”.
> 
> “Kids are now scared to go and meet each other, hug each other. Social interaction is so important.”



I certainly wouldn't want her teaching/infecting any kid of mine.






						Staff at Our Lady's | Our Lady's Catholic Primary School
					






					www.ourladys.camden.sch.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2020)

editor said:


> A flotilla of ignorance and stupidity
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect Ms Toop may be out of job soon.



Toop will be oot


----------



## Cerv (Oct 25, 2020)

> Shortly before the arrests, Louise Creffield, founder of Save Our Rights UK, a campaign group that helped organise the protest, said: “We’re really pleased, the turnout was phenomenal and we’ve managed to get away with no one being injured or arrested.



haha
the loon spoke too soon


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

They should all demonstrate their commitment by carrying a card - distinct from the I don't wear a mask because I can't - saying that they shouldn't ever be given medical attention if they catch this non-existent virus.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 25, 2020)

How come those so paranoid about the state be so naive about broadcasting their identities ?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 25, 2020)

Yes quite - they should wear errrm masks to hide themselves 

they'd doubtless have ones with holes for the mouth and nose though, hole at the top for the brain


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes quite - they should wear errrm masks to hide themselves
> 
> they'd doubtless have ones with holes for the mouth and nose though, hole at the top for the brain


They should were these types of masks:


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

'End all Covid vax'


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 25, 2020)

Good grief, it is so sad that people who would normally be only on the fringe have been so duped by that imported american loonsupddery as to believe all this twaddle.


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 25, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 235917
> 
> 'End all Covid vax'



It would be nice to see it implemented first


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 25, 2020)

From editor 's post earlier .....



> Among the protesters taking part was Chloe Toop, 32, a schoolteacher. “I’m doing it for the next generation, fighting for them,” she said, adding that she was anxious about young people “not having a life that I have growing up, not being able to go on holiday *or to festivals”*.



You'd _better_ not be planning to go to *any of the many* festivals we'll be heading for in *Normal Times*, loon-twat!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 25, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> From editor 's post earlier .....
> 
> 
> 
> You'd _better_ not be planning to go to *any of the many* festivals we'll be heading for in *Normal Times*, loon-twat!


oh
but she WAS there
she only had a _mild_ case of the WOO back then though


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 25, 2020)

editor said:
			
		

> View attachment 235917
> 'End all Covid vax'





BCBlues said:


> It would be nice to see it implemented first



Not sure that this is altogether that loon-thread relevant really 

*But!*
I was chatting with a couple of mates (who are very anti-loon and pro-vaccination  ) about ten days ago, and they're both absolutely _paranoid_ that the more vaccination refuseniks there might be, the more dangerous it will be for the sanity-merchants who'll be queueing up for vaccines.

I really doubt that I got my friends' logic there though 

Surely, in that theoretical circumstance,  the _safest of all_ people would be the enthusiastically-getting-the-vaccine people?
People who'll maskwearingly pass by the nutter-protesters outside clinics and go '*Fuck you, you muppets! We're the ones in safety now!*'   

I appreciate (in reality  ) that the more who refuse vaccines there'll be, the less (genuine, vaccine-protected) herd immunity will work  

But in terms of personal safety, the presence of Wakefieldists/Piers Corbynists (  ) wouldn't be too much to worry about for the vaccinated, intelligent,, logical and rational cohort**, would there? 

**


----------



## ash (Oct 25, 2020)

A question- my 16 year old has not heard of QAnon but follows Anonymous on Twitter does anyone know if there is a link between the two?


----------



## Supine (Oct 25, 2020)

ash said:


> A question- my 16 year old has not heard of QAnon but follows Anonymous on Twitter does anyone know if there is a link between the two?



They're both on the Internet. Be happy it's anonymous their following.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 25, 2020)

Supine said:


> They're both on the Internet. Be happy it's anonymous their following.


_they're_ .

But yep.


----------



## Supine (Oct 25, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> _they're_ .
> 
> But yep.



Fuck you briefcase wanker


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 25, 2020)

ash said:


> A question- my 16 year old has not heard of QAnon but follows Anonymous on Twitter does anyone know if there is a link between the two?



I *really* hope you're able to find out, because the less of that American QAnon shite that's followed _anywhere_, the better


----------



## ash (Oct 25, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I *really* hope you're able to find out, because the less of that American QAnon shite that's followed _anywhere_, the better


I agree


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 25, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I *really* hope you're able to find out, because the less of that American QAnon shite that's followed _anywhere_, the better


here you go


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 25, 2020)

Agreed; that bunch of conspiraloonspuds need getting out of the system.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 25, 2020)

Supine said:


> Fuck you briefcase wanker


ooooowwww.  I'd say something like " I haven't even got a briefcase" but do I give a fuck?  shhiiittt.  too late at night to start a row.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 26, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> they're both absolutely _paranoid_ that the more vaccination refuseniks there might be, the more dangerous it will be for the sanity-merchants who'll be queueing up for vaccines.


Just start a rumour that the vaccine can escape from the vaccination centres and vaccinate anyone in the vaccinity. That should keep the loons away.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 26, 2020)

ash said:


> A question- my 16 year old has not heard of QAnon but follows Anonymous on Twitter does anyone know if there is a link between the two?



I'm fairly sure it's 99% arseholes, even moreso than the usual. But no, no link I know of.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 26, 2020)

The pricks put a mannequin with a Covid head, police uniform, doing a Nazi salute holding a mask on the plinth of Colston’s statue in Bristol. Too many fucking loons in this city, throw them in the harbour.









						Police take down Covid dummy from Colston plinth
					

A Bristol City Council spokesperson confirmed the figure had been removed




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2020)

Supine said:


> Fuck you, you briefcase wanker


FIFY


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

Well there you have it 


> Scientists in Brazil have linked resistance to Covid-19 safety measures, such as wearing a mask, with antisocial personality traits.
> 
> Their study was the first of its kind in Latin America and surveyed over 1,500 people aged 18-73.
> 
> ...











						Not wearing a mask linked to antisocial traits, study finds
					

Those who don’t comply with Covid-19 containment measures were found to be more callous, hostile and deceitful




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Well there you have it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that not surprising?


----------



## andysays (Oct 30, 2020)

At least one of them has finally changed his mind

Covid: Anti-masker who caught virus had 'worst two weeks'



> A man who refused to wear a mask to protect himself from Covid-19 after believing fake theories about the disease has said battling the virus was "the worst two weeks of my life". Trevor Jones from Bolton said he initially listened to those who told him coronavirus was "man flu" or linked to the 5G network, but became gravely ill after testing positive in September.


----------



## tony.c (Nov 1, 2020)

They went to Birmingham yesterday:








						'Selfish' anti-lockdown protest in Birmingham sparks fury
					

The demo in the city centre, on Saturday, saw David Icke address crowds, with hundreds seen walking through the city centre - wearing NO face coverings




					www.birminghammail.co.uk


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2020)

this is just brilliant. 
A Freeman Of The Land trying to use the magna carta to make it so he can keep his soft play center open .


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> this is just brilliant.
> A Freeman Of The Land trying to use the magna carta to make it so he can keep his soft play center open .


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> this is just brilliant.
> A Freeman Of The Land trying to use the magna carta to make it so he can keep his soft play center open .


What a fucking idiot. Complete covid denial  twat.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> this is just brilliant.
> A Freeman Of The Land trying to use the magna carta to make it so he can keep his soft play center open .



Is that a euphemism for his head?


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2020)

i couldn't rest until i found PART TWO of that encounter, here it is for any other weirdos.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> i couldn't rest until i found PART TWO of that encounter, here it is for any other weirdos.



That takes me to the same clip you posted above.


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> That takes me to the same clip you posted above.


it is just below, picks up the story from where he's asking the policemen "what do you see me as?" 
Spolier: they do not want a cup of tea.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> Spolier: they do not want a cup of tea.


...because it would be laced with Kool-Aid


----------



## souljacker (Nov 2, 2020)

There's more:


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2020)

police: "do you understand?'
nutter: " I don't UNDER STAND anything i do not stand under you"


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> police: "do you understand?'
> nutter: " I don't UNDER STAND anything i do not stand under you"


It’s like they believe in magic words


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s like they believe in magic words


They are magic words and so far they're working for him. Three visits from Plod and three times they have left and his business is still open. At some point Plod will either have to a) accept he is going to stay open or b) come back mob handed and shut him down by force. Which is kind of how the law works, it relies on people obeying it voluntarily but ultimately heads will get busted if they don't


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

MagnaCartaclauses
					

Magna Carta is Latin for ‘great charter' and the term was first used in 1217 to distinguish it from the Charter of the Forest, a document that also set out limits on the king's administration, this time of the royal forest, areas of the country set aside for royal hunting and subject to much...




					you.38degrees.org.uk
				




fucking loons


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2020)

I suppose if primary schools are open, letting toddlers scramble over play equipment isn't much worse ?
I feel sorry for the plant and Xmas tree shop up the road - half their stock on the pavement, double door always open - it's more like a market stall ...


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 2, 2020)

bimble said:


> this is just brilliant.
> A Freeman Of The Land trying to use the magna carta to make it so he can keep his soft play center open .





bimble said:


> i couldn't rest until i found PART TWO of that encounter, here it is for any other weirdos.





souljacker said:


> There's more:




Trouble is he's made monkeys out of the coppers in all of those and the FoT twats will see those encounters as victories.

They should've just cuffed the cunt and dragged him down the nick. It's about time this bollocks was ended once and for all.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 2, 2020)

This afternoon's timewasting has been to look up details of various versions of, and clauses in, the Magna Carta - apparently though only three from the 1297 statute are actually still on the books, and #61 didn't even make it into that at all.



> Only three clauses of Magna Carta still remain on statute in England and Wales. These clauses concern 1) the freedom of the English Church, 2) the "ancient liberties" of the City of London (clause 13 in the 1215 charter, clause 9 in the 1297 statute), and 3) a right to due legal process (clauses 39 and 40 in the 1215 charter, clause 29 in the 1297 statute). In detail, these clauses (using the numbering system from the 1297 statute) state that:
> 
> I. FIRST, We have granted to God, and by this our present Charter have confirmed, for Us and our Heirs for ever, that the Church of England shall be free, and shall have all her whole Rights and Liberties inviolable. We have granted also, and given to all the Freemen of our Realm, for Us and our Heirs for ever, these Liberties under-written, to have and to hold to them and their Heirs, of Us and our Heirs for ever.
> IX. THE City of London shall have all the old Liberties and Customs which it hath been used to have. Moreover We will and grant, that all other Cities, Boroughs, Towns, and the Barons of the Five Ports, as with all other Ports, shall have all their Liberties and free Customs.
> XXIX. NO Freeman shall be taken or imprisoned, or be disseised of his Freehold, or Liberties, or free Customs, or be outlawed, or exiled, or any other wise destroyed; nor will We not pass upon him, nor condemn him, but by lawful judgment of his Peers, or by the Law of the land. We will sell to no man, we will not deny or defer to any man either Justice or Right.











						Magna Carta - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2020)

it is being cheered like mad by people who have seen the videos and say they're going to copy him, yes. And the police not even knowing if the lockdown rules are a law or a crime etc is pretty shit tbh.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 2, 2020)

Apologies, not linking to that dodgy shit


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 237062
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The text equivalent of the 2 hour YouTube video


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 2, 2020)

MickiQ said:


> They are magic words and so far they're working for him. Three visits from Plod and three times they have left and his business is still open. At some point Plod will either have to a) accept he is going to stay open or b) come back mob handed and shut him down by force. Which is kind of how the law works, it relies on people obeying it voluntarily but ultimately heads will get busted if they don't



Not sure I would describe collecting ever increasing fines as working for him, TBH. 

He'll probably contest them in court, collect more costs, refuse to pay, and end-up in prison.

The twat.


----------



## andysays (Nov 2, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> This afternoon's timewasting has been to look up details of various versions of, and clauses in, the Magna Carta - apparently though only three from the 1297 statute are actually still on the books, and #61 didn't even make it into that at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<Insert your own joke about a lost clause here>


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't see anything amusing about this tbh


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

andysays said:


> <Insert your own joke about a lost clause here>



Lost causes have their own patron saint...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

Pretty sure that’s Willem Dafoe


----------



## existentialist (Nov 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty sure that’s Willem Dafoe


Pretty sure Willem Dafoe isn't the patron saint of lost causes


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Pretty sure Willem Dafoe isn't the patron saint of lost causes


He is now


----------



## LDC (Nov 2, 2020)

souljacker said:


> There's more:




Can't be arsed watching all of that, so I skipped forward a bit and saw a cop saying something like "Erm, that actually doesn't make any sense."


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 2, 2020)

This is from Friday, one to watch I reckon   








						Soft play centre refuses to close despite Tier 3 restrictions
					

The centre on Great Homer Street said 'we are open as normal because we believe this is absolutely the right thing to do'




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## NoXion (Nov 2, 2020)

I wonder what the insurers of that place would think.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 2, 2020)

NoXion said:


> I wonder what the insurers of that place would think.



Yes he'd have a tricky time saying he'd not entered into a contract with the insurers.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 2, 2020)

Also couldn't the cops just open up a theasaurus and use "comprehend" instead of "understand"? Or is there some stupid cop thing where they have to use that word?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 2, 2020)

One of the twitter barrister types is on it:


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 2, 2020)

One of my local anti-mask/vaxers is busy crowdsourcing a letter for local businesses (including his) to send to the government, which begins:
"Put the government on notice of "conditional acceptance" NOW.
This is the highest form of honour, they have made you an OFFER you have ACCEPTED it under CONDITIONS, the ball is then in their court, they MUST rebut your points with clear factual evidence."

And goes on to include a hodge podge of allegations about the pandemic mixed with quasi-legal stuff I recognise from the Freeman / Get out of Debt with Magic Words school of jurisprudence.

A contributor argues that it is a mistake to include words all in capitals, as they will be ignored by the government! So easy to get this stuff wrong and the magic fails.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 2, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also couldn't the cops just open up a theasaurus and use "comprehend" instead of "understand"? Or is there some stupid cop thing where they have to use that word?


I mean the only reason why this ever "works" is that it's idiots confusing idiots.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 237062
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this appearing on UKIP pages is not in the least surprising.  But the petition dates from 7 years back so it seems to have been given a new lease of life by the current loons.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

souljacker said:


> There's more:



They are remarkably restrained.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2020)

from twitter
"Soft lad trying to keep his soft play centre open"


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 2, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Can't be arsed watching all of that, so I skipped forward a bit and saw a cop saying something like "Erm, that actually doesn't make any sense."


I watched it all the way through the cop on the left did almost all the talking and was very reasonable throughout.


cupid_stunt said:


> Not sure I would describe collecting ever increasing fines as working for him, TBH.
> 
> He'll probably contest them in court, collect more costs, refuse to pay, and end-up in prison.
> 
> The twat.


The head busting can be metaphorical, it doesn't have to involve any actual skulls no matter how thick they seem


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2020)

Plenty of kids in there having a great time by the sounds in the background hopefully just opportunist parents not a whole flourishing community of new freemen🤔.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 2, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also couldn't the cops just open up a theasaurus and use "comprehend" instead of "understand"? Or is there some stupid cop thing where they have to use that word?



Cops are literally not selected for intelligence. If you're too smart or well-educated, or perhaps even just too well-read, they're not interested in having you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also couldn't the cops just open up a theasaurus and use "comprehend" instead of "understand"? Or is there some stupid cop thing where they have to use that word?


They'd have converted an office specially before they found out what the word means


----------



## prunus (Nov 2, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> ...
> A contributor argues that it is a mistake to include words all in capitals, as they will be ignored by the government! So easy to get this stuff wrong and the magic fails.



To be fair they’re quite right, the words in capitals* will be ignored by the government. 

* Not, let’s be clear, exclusively.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also couldn't the cops just open up a theasaurus and use "comprehend" instead of "understand"? Or is there some stupid cop thing where they have to use that word?



The etymologically correct response would simply have been "you do not catch hold with me"


----------



## two sheds (Nov 2, 2020)

prunus said:


> To be fair they’re quite right, the words in capitals* will be ignored by the government.
> 
> * Not, let’s be clear, exclusively.



That's why they do them in different colours instead, which are binding in a court of law.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 2, 2020)

prunus said:


> To be fair they’re quite right, the words in capitals* will be ignored by the government.
> 
> * Not, let’s be clear, exclusively.


Anyone who deals with the public in whatever sector quickly learns how to interpret people who pepper their letters with block capitals.   It is totally counter-productive to use that approach.  I've seen more batshit-crazy letters than I can recall.


two sheds said:


> That's why they do them in different colours instead, which are binding in a court of law.


I have actually seen green ink letters in the past.  I was deeply pleased to see that.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 3, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I have actually seen green ink letters in the past. I was deeply pleased to see that.



i did have some dealings with someone who had set his work e-mails up to compose in green text and a slightly weird font (no it wasn't comic sans)



either that or his IT people had set it like that as a joke and he didn't know how to change it


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 3, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Lost causes have their own patron saint...
> 
> View attachment 237068



I looked up why Jude the Apostle is patron saint of lost causes and think it's hilarious:

"Saint Jude is venerated as the 'patron saint of lost causes'. This practice stems from the belief that few Christians invoked him for misplaced fear of praying to Christ's betrayer, Judas Iscariot, because of their similar names. The ignored Jude thus supposedly became quite eager to assist anyone who sought his help, to the point of interceding in the most dire of circumstances."


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i did have some dealings with someone who had set his work e-mails up to compose in green text and a slightly weird font (no it wasn't comic sans)
> 
> 
> 
> either that or his IT people had set it like that as a joke and he didn't know how to change it


I still think we should have comic sans as a font here.  Liven up the place no end.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 3, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I still think we should have comic sans as a font here.  Liven up the place no end.



This thread was fun


			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/comic-sans-for-work-emails-sackable-offence.226042/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This thread was fun
> 
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/comic-sans-for-work-emails-sackable-offence.226042/


How did people manage to type stuff in comic sans in 2009 but we can't now?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 3, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> How did people manage to type stuff in comic sans in 2009 but we can't now?



Our freedoms are being infringed and we didn't even notice


----------



## two sheds (Nov 3, 2020)

political correctness gone maaad


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 3, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> How did people manage to type stuff in comic sans in 2009 but we can't now?


Common sense prevailed. That, and a change of BBS software.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 3, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Common sense prevailed. That, and a change of BBS software.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 3, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I still think we should have comic sans as a font here.  Liven up the place no end.



this has been tried...



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-fuck-why-is-everything-in-comic-sans.308391/


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Nov 3, 2020)

You're not even allowed to draft in comic sans any more 🤬 Bloody Arial coming over here taking all the jobs 😡 If you say anything _they_ arrest you 😭


----------



## maomao (Nov 3, 2020)

I like comic sans. It's friendly looking and is reputedly easier for dyslexics to read.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 3, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> View attachment 237179


If you carry on like this, I'll take your crayons away


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 3, 2020)

maomao said:


> I like comic sans. It's friendly looking and is reputedly easier for dyslexics to read.


Apparently, this is a myth.

Urban Myths & Comic Sans


----------



## 8ball (Nov 3, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I looked up why Jude the Apostle is patron saint of lost causes and think it's hilarious:
> 
> "Saint Jude is venerated as the 'patron saint of lost causes'. This practice stems from the belief that few Christians invoked him for misplaced fear of praying to Christ's betrayer, Judas Iscariot, because of their similar names. The ignored Jude thus supposedly became quite eager to assist anyone who sought his help, to the point of interceding in the most dire of circumstances."



It seems odd that people were praying to him as a Saint while he was still alive (or have I misread something).


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 3, 2020)

maomao said:


> I like comic sans. It's friendly looking and is reputedly easier for dyslexics to read.



I am dyslexic, and it's shit.

Only idiot seagull lovers would consider otherwise.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 3, 2020)

8ball said:


> It seems odd that people were praying to him as a Saint while he was still alive (or have I misread something).



No this was all after he died. The “supposedly became quite eager to assist” refers to him as a sky fairy.


----------



## maomao (Nov 3, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Apparently, this is a myth.
> 
> Urban Myths & Comic Sans


I said 'reputedly' and it has that reputation.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 3, 2020)

maomao said:


> I like comic sans. It's friendly looking and is reputedly easier for dyslexics to read.


I am pretty sure the easier-for-dyslexics thing has been debunked, but not before EVERY FUCKING EDUCATIONAL ESTABLISHMENT in the land had embraced it. See also "cod neuroscience".


----------



## 8ball (Nov 3, 2020)

Ok, online with QAnoner right now.
Any questions for him?


----------



## SpineyNorman (Nov 3, 2020)

Where does belly button fluff come from?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 3, 2020)

8ball said:


> Ok, online with QAnoner right now.
> Any questions for him?


How would he like to take the first steps towards obtaining financial freedom with a revolutionary new product that changes lives via a proven reverse funnel system?



With his undoubted shrewdness I could definitely let him come in on board at a very favourable buy-in


----------



## 8ball (Nov 3, 2020)

Afraid you guys got in a bit late there (plus I forgot to check my phone), but if a zinger question comes along and I run into him again I’ll ask it. 

(I asked a few - for starters if he’s an anti-semite he ain’t a common or garden one, not openly anyway - wasn’t aware of the Protocols of The Elders Of Zion - I think a lot of this shit has been stripped of enough context for people not prone to seeing red flags that don’t have NAZI clearly painted on them).

Edit:  He’s certain Trump will win though.  Felt duty-bound to bet him 10 bucks that Biden would win (despite my vastly lower level of certainty).


----------



## two sheds (Nov 3, 2020)

8ball said:


> if he’s an anti-semite he ain’t a common or garden one, not openly anyway - wasn’t aware of the Protocols of The Elders Of Zion



he is now


----------



## 8ball (Nov 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> he is now



I doubt he’ll look at anything I mention.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 4, 2020)

Good point


----------



## 8ball (Nov 4, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Good point



Unless it happens to be in a Q-drop..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 4, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> If you carry on like this, I'll take your crayons away


I'm going to hack into your computer and remove all fonts except comic sans.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 4, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm going to hack into your computer and remove all fonts except comic sans.


I now want to learn how to create computer viruses so I can make one to do that.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2020)

So protest exemptions are to be removed tomorrow?  Police are gearing up to break up protests by all accounts.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 4, 2020)

TopCat said:


> So protest exemptions are to be removed tomorrow?  Police are gearing up to break up protests by all accounts.


Iirc you are allowed one with a maximum size of 2


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Iirc you are allowed one with a maximum size of 2


There is to be a more robust, proactive approach.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 4, 2020)

Little Tommy holding hands with uncle Ike.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 4, 2020)

Me and the dog.


----------



## zora (Nov 5, 2020)

Encountered a shop assistant yesterday (clearly leading a sheltered life, as this is the first real-life covid doubter I have come across) who didn't "believe" in it. 

"I don't believe in it, you know. I think it's like a cold that you can get rid of. [conspiratorial whisper] I have had a friend, you know, who died from a cold, but they put coronavirus".

Me: 
?

??

...okayyyyy..???


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 5, 2020)

met police events twitter feed said:
			
		

> A large group of protesters have moved off from #TrafalgarSquare and are ignoring officers directions.
> 
> This gathering is unlawful and is putting others at risk.
> 
> ...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 5, 2020)

Ironically this seems to be the Million Mask March, which is generally every 5th of November.

Cops do seem to be going in heavy now...


----------



## zora (Nov 5, 2020)

The  is for the irony, not for people being beaten up by police, no matter how moronic.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 5, 2020)

Wow, another £10k covid party bust.









						Man fined £10,000 for party that saw 50 people crammed into tiny property
					

At least there was hand-sanitiser on the wall




					www.google.com


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 5, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Wow, another £10k covid party bust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no way any of these fines are being paid.  Its like those students who got fined £10k each.  Its for the headlines those fines are getting written off.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 5, 2020)

Bit concerned that Damien Gayle's last tweet was two hours ago that they were kettling people on Oxford Street, and he seemed to be inside the kettle.

This is not good kettle weather.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2020)

Another one, in Bristol




__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					fb.watch


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 7, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Another one, in Bristol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a fucking dickhead, they should have just called the police for back-up.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 7, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> What a fucking dickhead, they should have just called the police for back-up.


Nah, they did precisely what they should have done: ask questions relating to the law, record the situation and the replies (mostly refusals to answer questions) and let the cops come back later.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 8, 2020)

The number of supportive comments on that Facebook post is utterly depressing, zero solidarity.  It seems the fuckwittery has spread beyond the drippy new age pricks to common or garden bellends. We’re fucked.


----------



## Gaia (Nov 9, 2020)

See the covidiots in Piccadilly Gardens yesterday…? One posted on Twatter, under a video of an alleged anti-lockdown protest in Germany: “Europe should do this every day, end this shit” (unsurprisingly, he’s also a gammon, so him acknowledging that the U.K. is part of Europe is summat, I suppose…). I can manage to get my head around most forms of dumbfuckery to an extent, but how can you be so dense that you don’t realise that, by gathering en masse you are simply guaranteeing more lockdowns - that you, because you are an irresponsibly selfish dickhead, are guaranteeing we stay in lockdown indefinitely…? 

Every time I see one of these ‘freedom‘ marches (and the irony does make me laugh because you can guarantee that the vast majority of them will have voted for Brexit) I think of my parents friend Christine (76) who has COPD, and needs oxygen almost 24/7. Thankfully Buckinghamshire is below the national average for infections (136). She’s a mum and a granny, and her OH is her full time carer. Thankfully I’ve not heard from my mum that anything’s happened to her, but it’s always in the back of my mind. 

I’m vehemently against mass surveillance but, in instances like this, we need some way of identifying everyone who was at that protest. Then, after they’ve been identified and we’re past the covid incubation period, they should be forced to take a test. If it’s positive, that info should be passed to their GP and their local hospital so that, if they turn up to either, they can be politely told to go fuck themselves. Why the fuck should the NHS waste precious resources on people who wilfully put themselves - and others - at risk…? And, no, it’s NOT a breach of your human rights. Article 5 of the HRA explicitly states that you can be lawfully detained if there are reasonable grounds to believe that you are a vector of a communicable disease. 

Rant over! 😠😡🤬🤯


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 9, 2020)

Gaia said:


> . Why the fuck should the NHS waste precious resources on people who wilfully put themselves - and others - at risk…?



Yeah, fuck smokers, drinkers, windsurfers too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 9, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, fuck smokers, drinkers, windsurfers too.


----------



## tony.c (Nov 9, 2020)

Gaia said:


> See the covidiots in Piccadilly Gardens yesterday…?











						Police injured as hundreds gather to protest against lockdown
					

Social media footage showed a few hundred people had gathered in the city centre




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 9, 2020)

Is this a deliberate reference to what Trump said ?
(personally I suspect it would go over the heads of most of these wankers ...)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 9, 2020)

Another 'Freeman of the Land' loon, gym owner refuses close based on common law, refuses to consent, refuses to give her details so a £1000 fine can be issued, got herself arrested, got 10 of her members inside fined £200 each, and got herself issued with a prohibition notice to close from the local council, which will increase penalties if she re-opens.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another 'Freeman of the Land' loon, gym owner refuses close based on common law, refuses to consent, refuses to give her details so a £1000 fine can be issued, got herself arrested, got 10 of her members inside fined £200 each, and got herself issued with a prohibition notice to close from the local council, which will increase penalties if she re-opens.



If they continue get the 'bailiffs' in and confiscate all their equipment.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another 'Freeman of the Land' loon, gym owner refuses close based on common law, refuses to consent, refuses to give her details so a £1000 fine can be issued, got herself arrested, got 10 of her members inside fined £200 each, and got herself issued with a prohibition notice to close from the local council, which will increase penalties if she re-opens.




Apparently the one in the soft play area was ex Bristol City right back Bradley Orr.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Yeah, fuck smokers, drinkers, windsurfers too.



Fuck motorcyclists especially.
<thx for the donor organs tho>


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another 'Freeman of the Land' loon, gym owner refuses close based on common law, refuses to consent, refuses to give her details so a £1000 fine can be issued, got herself arrested, got 10 of her members inside fined £200 each, and got herself issued with a prohibition notice to close from the local council, which will increase penalties if she re-opens.



What a bloody idiot.  'I'm a living woman' - what's that supposed to mean or is some stupid term those people use?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What a bloody idiot.  'I'm a living woman' - what's that supposed to mean or is some stupid term those people use?


as opposed to the zombies who run the country


----------



## Badgers (Nov 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> as opposed to the zombies who run the country


I AM A LIVING MAN/BADGER


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I AM A LIVING MAN/BADGER


Get 'I'M A LIVING BADGER' tattooed on your forehead so you're ready for any eventuality.  Ideally in Comic Sans.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2020)

It's so obvious these fools are reciting the shit they've read on facebook.  They must spend hours in front of the mirror at home practicing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Get 'I'M A LIVING BADGER' tattooed on your forehead so you're ready for any eventuality.  Ideally in Comic Sans.


Badgers is already ready for any eventuality as he has the entire text of magna carta tattooed in arial on his forearms.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Badgers is already ready for any eventuality as he has the entire text of magna carta tattooed in arial comic sans on his forearms.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 9, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What a bloody idiot.  'I'm a living woman' - what's that supposed to mean or is some stupid term those people use?


"Magic words". See also: 'magical thinking'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 9, 2020)

farmerbarleymow sadly it is tattooed in arial and no amount of altering my post will change that sorry fact


----------



## bimble (Nov 9, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What a bloody idiot.  'I'm a living woman' - what's that supposed to mean or is some stupid term those people use?


i think its this ! 


Basically she's saying, arrest my birth certificate if you want its nothing to do with actual me, clever.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 9, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> farmerbarleymow sadly it is tattooed in arial and no amount of altering my post will change that sorry fact


Cover the tattoo in a solid block of colour and replace it with the same text but in comic sans.  Easy.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 9, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What a bloody idiot.  'I'm a living woman' - what's that supposed to mean or is some stupid term those people use?



It is indeed, that idiot tattoo shop owner in Bristol can be heard proclaiming himself as a 'living man', if you watch the video in this link, that ddraig posted on the last page.



ddraig said:


> Another one, in Bristol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These twats are everywhere.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 9, 2020)

I guess Badgers will now be heading off to Bristol for his tattoo.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's so obvious these fools are reciting the shit they've read on facebook.  They must spend hours in front of the mirror at home practicing.



Hey, that's called 'doing their research' thank you very much.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2020)

I think they're getting the 'living man/woman' stuff back to front tbh. Surely living people are exactly who the law does apply to - they need to declare themselves to be dead.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 9, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Hey, that's called 'doing their research' thank you very much.



Yeah, I saw first hand what this 'research' entailed when a friend turned anti-vaxxer.


----------



## Doodler (Nov 9, 2020)

Anti-vaxxers and plandemic conspiracy types appear incomprehensible to many people just as those who accept mainstream medical opinion appear incomprehensible to the anti-vaxxers.

More and more, people are able to inhabit separate niches according to their temperament, beliefs, thinking style and so on. Someone with a different opinion is like a visitor from another world. I don't mean at all to suggest that we all need to meet halfway, that's bullshit. I just see continued fragmentation.


----------



## keybored (Nov 9, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Another one, in Bristol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A real free thinker.


----------



## keybored (Nov 9, 2020)

Sad thing is, I got some work done there. Over a decade back and by a different and genuinely sound artist, but watching those clips (there's another with some cops) makes it itch now. I hope it was under different ownership back then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 9, 2020)

I do find it fucking funny that these twats are so convinced they know their rights, right up to the point that reality bursts their bubble and sends them hurtling back to planet earth.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 9, 2020)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> they need to declare themselves to be dead.


If they carry on as they are and catch covid they might well be.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 9, 2020)

Can’t be much fun being a bailiff these days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Can’t be much fun being a bailiff these days.


Good


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 9, 2020)

Another anti-mask march in Manchester yesterday apparently, though only four arrests.









						Four arrests as police blast lockdown protest after hundreds turn up
					

Police made four arrests and issued 20 fines on Sunday afternoon - Chief Constable Ian Hopkins said those who attended had put 'our communities at risk'




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				




I suppose London is a bit too obvious a venue now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 9, 2020)

From the Ripped Gym facebook page...



> *Ripped Gym*
> [yesterday]
> Thank you to everyone for their support, we are going to continue to fight with our brothers and sisters in Liverpool
> We have a Prohibition Order so we've had to close
> ...





> Elizabeth Mustard
> Surely; not consenting and quoting common law a million times meant you should have stayed open based on your solid legal arguments?





> Ripped Gym
> Elizabeth Mustard unfortunately not. It's a shame for pubs, restaurants, gyms and every other business that is facing ruin. Never mind tho eh


Too thick to realise they are being trolled.  


> Elizabeth Mustard
> Maybe next time, don’t get your legal advice from a Facebook share


----------



## TopCat (Nov 9, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Can’t be much fun being a bailiff these days.


I hope they all die of syphilis.


----------



## Anju (Nov 9, 2020)

Just came across this on Facebook. We'll all be saved soon as MPs are being put under house arrest for fraud and top police and army people are on side.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 10, 2020)

Anju said:


> Just came across this on Facebook. We'll all be saved soon as MPs are being put under house arrest for fraud and top police and army people are on side.




I lasted less than a minute of that


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2020)

Can't help thinking that there are cat sanctuaries being left fallow and angry-man-points-at-pothole-in-road photo-shaped gaps in local newspapers right now


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Nov 10, 2020)

((Brians)))


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2020)

Has anyone seen @thecommander recently?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2020)

Anju said:


> Just came across this on Facebook. We'll all be saved soon as MPs are being put under house arrest for fraud and top police and army people are on side.




So when is this happening?


----------



## moochedit (Nov 10, 2020)

Anju said:


> Just came across this on Facebook. We'll all be saved soon as MPs are being put under house arrest for fraud and top police and army people are on side.



I for one welcome our new police/army goverment!


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 10, 2020)

Badgers said:


> I AM A LIVING MAN/BADGER


I once had a friend who had a dog called Badger. One day some bounder sprayed the word 'Cat' on his fur, which was actually very upsetting for everyone who knew him. The dog, that is. Badger, of course, couldn't have cared less.


----------



## andrewc (Nov 10, 2020)

People protesting outside one of the Liverpool schools which is taking part in the test program.   









						Support for school as group ambush head and kids over testing
					

"What a bunch of absolute idiots, unbelievable"




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 10, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 238165


Protect yourself. Change your name by deedpoll.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 10, 2020)

andrewc said:


> People protesting outside one of the Liverpool schools which is taking part in the test program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Live from Liverpool ... on the front line"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 10, 2020)

andrewc said:


> People protesting outside one of the Liverpool schools which is taking part in the test program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fucking idiots.


----------



## bimble (Nov 10, 2020)

Anti vaccine twat this morning (on my zoom) telling everyone she hopes it’s not mandatory and blah . No vaccines are actually mandatory are they? Or did I fake news them all too.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 10, 2020)

andrewc said:


> People protesting outside one of the Liverpool schools which is taking part in the test program.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The army twats idling that truck outside the school gates don't garner much empathy from me either.


----------



## LDC (Nov 10, 2020)

IC3D said:


> The army twats idling that truck outside the school gates don't garner much empathy from me either.



You moralistic twat. And it wasn't sat right outside the school gates anyway. Ever sat in a cold vehicle for hours and had the engine on to get some warm air going? Not to mention they're doing an important job and having to put up with pricks like those in the video above giving them grief.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 10, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Police injured as hundreds gather to protest against lockdown
> 
> 
> Social media footage showed a few hundred people had gathered in the city centre
> ...



The organiser got handed a £10k fine, but is contesting it.









						Anti-lockdown protest organiser says he will 'contest' £10,000 fine
					

Paul Boys, a fitness trainer and 'ex-military veteran' from Trafford, insists the rally was justified




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 10, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You moralistic twat. And it wasn't sat right outside the school gates anyway. Ever sat in a cold vehicle for hours and had the engine on to get some warm air going? Not to mention they're doing an important job and having to put up with pricks like those in the video above giving them grief.


plus doubtless running refrigeration...


----------



## moochedit (Nov 10, 2020)

bimble said:


> Anti vaccine twat this morning (on my zoom) telling everyone she hopes it’s not mandatory and blah . No vaccines are actually mandatory are they? Or did I fake news them all too.



Got one of them at my work saying they had the vaccine all along and they just wanted to scare us all into having it. Don't have it. Etc etc.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 10, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Got one of them at my work saying they had the vaccine all along and they just wanted to scare us all into having it. Don't have it. Etc etc.



Why couldn't they just pick up the antidote from the lab in China that released it?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 10, 2020)

moochedit said:


> Got one of them at my work saying they had the vaccine all along and they just wanted to scare us all into having it. Don't have it. Etc etc.


is that for the non-existent virus?
Or did they never go down that road?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The organiser got handed a £10k fine, but is contesting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read that earlier - what a fucking knob.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 10, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Read that earlier - what a fucking knob.


If they want to be twats can't we send them to holiday camps for the duration and lock the gates behind them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 10, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> If they want to be twats can't we send them to holiday camps for the duration and lock the gates behind them.



The Isle of Man got it right, people that don't self isolate as per their laws, are jailed for 2 or 3 months.

Funny enough when that news got around, people generally speaking kept to the rules/law.

Enforcement in this country is beyond a fucking joke.


----------



## moochedit (Nov 10, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> is that for the non-existent virus?
> Or did they never go down that road?



I think she is  in the "made in a lab" loon camp but i tend to switch off when she gets going. I did try to argue with her at first but she sent me a david icke you tube video so i gave up.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> If they want to be twats can't we send them to holiday camps for the duration and lock the gates behind them.


Pontins would probably be going too far mind...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 10, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Pontins would probably be going too far mind...



Not at all, poor troops have been sent there.   









						Soldiers descend on Pontins ahead of Liverpool's Operation Moonshot launch
					

Coachloads of army personnel were seen arriving at the holiday park.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Anju (Nov 10, 2020)

8ball said:


> So when is this happening?



It's already happened but all us sheeple are too blind to see.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 10, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Pontins would probably be going too far mind...


How about Butlins then?


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Cloo (Nov 11, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 238165


I'd better warn Brian at work


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 11, 2020)

platinumsage said:


>



@juux can't you load the fake fog with the vaccine?


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 11, 2020)

Cloo said:


> I'd better warn Brian at work


My dad is a Brian. I'm in 2 minds as to wether to tell him or not.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 11, 2020)

I tell you that fog has been generated from 5G masts, and include covid mist.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I tell you that fog has been generated from 5G masts, and include covid mist.



That fog definitely looks unnatural.  Not like the 3G fog we had in my day.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 11, 2020)

8ball said:


> That fog definitely looks unnatural.  Not like the 3G fog we had in my day.


Low level contrails.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 11, 2020)

8ball said:


> So when is this happening?



Who is that fucking idiot?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 11, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Who is that fucking idiot?



Jonathan L Trapman of The Freedom Cycle, the loon's website is here - https://thefreedomcycle.com/


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

Stay away from Totnes!









						Covid: Totnes concerns reflect UK-wide rise in conspiracy theories
					

Suspicion in Devon town of 5G and face masks means take-up of vaccine may face resistance




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Stay away from Totnes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was there in January for work. It was very nice 

Took me all day to get there and back, mind.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Stay away from Totnes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> He is strongly opposed to 5G, believing mobile phone signals either transmit the virus or reduce our defences to it, and has said he would not accept a vaccine as it would involve injecting nanoparticles into the body that would allow people to be controlled*.*



Well & truly disappeared down a rabbit hole, and ended-up in Dr Jazzz territory.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 11, 2020)

"When you break the statistics down […] the average age of death from the virus is over life expectancy".

Illustrates the dangers of a STEM illiterate population.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Jonathan L Trapman of The Freedom Cycle, the loon's website is here - https://thefreedomcycle.com/



Thanks, but no thanks. 

It had occurred to me, rather uncharitably, that if the clowns remove themselves from the gene pool by refusing vaccination, it would be karma really.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 11, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The Isle of Man got it right, people that don't self isolate as per their laws, are jailed for 2 or 3 months.
> 
> Funny enough when that news got around, people generally speaking kept to the rules/law.
> 
> Enforcement in this country is beyond a fucking joke.



I'm supposed to going over there on a business trip ... to do about half a week's worth of inspections and reports. 
I'm waiting until they agree to pay for the isolation period or I've been vaccinated ...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 11, 2020)

Honiton is another hotbed of deniers. One can only assume that the device which deepened the gene pool most, the bicycle, arrived there too late.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Stay away from Totnes!



I do, every chance I get.
Trouble is, there are some regular people who live there too. Why they don't leave is beyond me.
Fucking hippies.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 11, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> I do, every chance I get.
> Trouble is, there are some regular people who live there too. Why they don't leave is beyond me.
> Fucking hippies.



I hate to admit it, but I quite like Totnes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 12, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> I do, every chance I get.
> Trouble is, there are some regular people who live there too. Why they don't leave is beyond me.
> Fucking hippies.



They probably don't wish to be driven out of their home by hordes of blow-in homeopathic cretins. Which seems fair.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 12, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> > He is strongly opposed to 5G, believing mobile phone signals either transmit the virus or reduce our defences to it, and has said he would not accept a vaccine as it would involve injecting nanoparticles into the body that would allow people to be controlled*.*
> 
> 
> Well & truly disappeared down a rabbit hole, and ended-up in Dr Jazzz territory.



It's okay, you just need to say out loud the magic Freeman  words and you get immunity to the bad nanoparticles


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 12, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> I tell you that fog has been generated from 5G masts, and include covid mist.



I believe COVID mist is next generation toning mist. And we all know how that turned out.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 12, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I hate to admit it, but I quite like Totnes.





SpookyFrank said:


> They probably don't wish to be driven out of their home by hordes of blow-in homeopathic cretins. Which seems fair.



I actually quite like Totnes too, just not all the blow-in homeopathic cretins, as SF so beautifully puts it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2020)

Nothing on Periscope - I assume they're afeared o' they 5G rayz ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2020)

So that's 10k / 100 - a tenner each to stand in the cold ...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2020)

This is a cracker - digging the effort on the jacket. Truly _abomidable_.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## tony.c (Nov 14, 2020)

14 arrested in Bristol.








						Covid: Police in Bristol arrest 14 at anti-lockdown march
					

Fourteen people are held as protesters march through Bristol despite police orders.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2020)

Thick fucks. “End this Tyranny”. What - of not being able to go to the gym? 

Imagine if they actually came across real hardship and oppression.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 14, 2020)

They are the 99% apparently


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2020)

How embarassing - - they probably actually live in Kingswood...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

Apparently Piers Corbyn got arrested _again_.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2020)

I remembered an old friend of mine today and thought I would look him up and add him on Facebook. . . nothing but covid is fake, all anti mask and anti tax posts. He seemed like a really normal guy, what makes people think this way?


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2020)

This sign is a bit special. Love the random ‘Jill Dando’ thrown in for good measure. Probably actually a spycop.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 14, 2020)

'Love love love' while pushing the thinly veiled blood libel that is the 'adrenochrome' theory I see


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> This sign is a bit special. Love the random ‘Jill Dando’ thrown in for good measure. Probably actually a spycop.
> 
> View attachment 238841


The Jill Dando thing is now actually a NORMAL part of the Qanon UK thing. She was killed to stop her exposing the global paedo-network where they keep tens of thousands of kidnapped children captive underground where they rape and eat them and use them in satanic rituals in order to extract andrenochrome from them - this is at best quality when the kids are in a state of terror. They then inject this adrenochrome to stay alive forever etc


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 14, 2020)

'Hegelian dialectic'?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 14, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The Jill Dando thing is now actually a NORMAL part of the Qanon UK thing. She was killed to stop her exposing the global paedo-network where they keep tens of thousands of kidnapped children captive underground where they rape and eat them and use them in satanic rituals in order to extract andrenochrome from them - this is at best quality when the kids are in a state of terror. They then inject this adrenochrome to stay alive forever etc


Yeah Jill Dando has featured in some conspiracy theories for a while I think


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> 'Hegelian dialectic'?


In this worldview the Problem->Reaction->Solution thing in the top left is the hegelian dialectic. To them it means False flag-->Public demand for action-->Favoured Authoritarian Solution put in place. This is an old old one.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> 'Hegelian dialectic'?


See here for example.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 14, 2020)

Missed out on getting the Frankfurt School in there for more Jews and Marxists. 8/10


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 14, 2020)

What about the '777' written vertically towards the bottom?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 14, 2020)

I guess it’s good that we have our own case studies to refer to.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 14, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> What about the '777' written vertically towards the bottom?



It’s opposed to 666 I believe. But also a number chucked about by Aleister Crowley. Dunno.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2020)

?




> What angel number is 777?
> *Angel Number 777* indicating the path of following your guardian *angels* 2. Repeatedly Seeing the *Angel Number 777* means you're Going to right way to achieving you Success. 3. It also Indicating negative connotation Due to gambling and thats help to know as positive *number* 4.29 Feb 2020


----------



## nogojones (Nov 14, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> This sign is a bit special. Love the random ‘Jill Dando’ thrown in for good measure. Probably actually a spycop.
> 
> View attachment 238841


Was he the one who got full house on the conspiracy bingo they were holding?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> What about the '777' written vertically towards the bottom?


Given the nature of the other stuff - political rather than aliens etc - i expect it's to do with flight MH370.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2020)

Conspiracy OCD.
Someone ought to tell him he's missed a few ...


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 14, 2020)

David Kelly as well.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 14, 2020)

He's missed chemtrails - what an amateur
also "targeted individuals", 5G, GM, glyphosate ...  MMS ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 14, 2020)

200 people marching in Bristol, claiming to be the 99%.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> He's missed chemtrails - what an amateur
> also "targeted individuals", 5G, GM, glyphosate ...  MMS ...


To be fair, they may be on the other side of the placard.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2020)

More hegelian dialectic on here - this one from 2006. That's actually the one i was looking for rather than the jazzz one.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 14, 2020)

I was hoping 777 was a reference to the infamous crop circle of 7 July 2007, but I guess you just can’t tell these days:





__





						777: Conspiracy, Con or Just Crap? | The Croppie
					






					thecroppie.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Apparently Piers Corbyn got arrested _again_.


His speech was pure batshit.

"We have to break lockdown to save lives!"

Unadulterated stupidy.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 14, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> The Jill Dando thing is now actually a NORMAL part of the Qanon UK thing. She was killed to stop her exposing the global paedo-network where they keep tens of thousands of kidnapped children captive underground where they rape and eat them and use them in satanic rituals in order to extract andrenochrome from them - this is at best quality when the kids are in a state of terror. They then inject this adrenochrome to stay alive forever etc


Sounds like they've watched too much of The Dark Chrystal


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Apparently Piers Corbyn got arrested _again_.



Yep.









						Piers Corbyn detained as 14 arrested in chaotic Bristol anti-lockdown protests
					

Former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn's brother was seen being detained as anti-lockdown protestors scuffled with police as they railed against coronavirus restrictions




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost like he wants to be arrested or something mad like that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 14, 2020)

Oh, and that nutty Holey Skin tattooist in Bristol finally collected a fine, whilst waving his fist at the sky and shouting "I do not consent, I do not accept it."  



> Mr Walton has presented arguments to officers which appear to be rooted in the “freeman on the land” conspiracy theory that laws only apply to someone with their consent. No such argument has ever succeeded in court.













						Man arrested and de-arrested as Aron Walton is fined
					

Aron has been trading for eight days since England entered its second lockdown




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				




And, the deluded twat thinks he's going to fine the police £10k & claim compensation & damages from the police & council.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 14, 2020)

Covid rate is really high in Bristol at the moment too, over 400 cases per 100,000. And most of these cunts look pretty young so probably won’t suffer from it, but others will get fucked up by them spreading it. It’s an anti-solidarity protest really.


----------



## Stash (Nov 14, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> What about the '777' written vertically towards the bottom?


Jackpot on a fruit machine. Now that _is_ rigged


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 14, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> This sign is a bit special. Love the random ‘Jill Dando’ thrown in for good measure. Probably actually a spycop.
> 
> View attachment 238841



Another cunt who doesn’t know what the word ‘coup’ means. Head on a spike.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2020)

£67K fine (plus probably costs) for this guy.









						London gym owner fined £67,000 for refusing to close during lockdown
					

Andreas Michli finally shut his Wood Green gym after police stopped customers entering




					www.theguardian.com
				




I am not sure whether he is a loon though. All the article quotes him as saying is:



> Michli, who has owned the gym for five years, said he felt keeping it open was “the right thing to do socially, morally and scientifically”. “There were a lot of reasons why I didn’t close. I couldn’t actually find a reason why to not keep it open, other than there was legislation in place,” he told PA news agency.



I mean the "there was legislation in place" part is the bit that gets you fined really.


----------



## xenon (Nov 14, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, and that nutty Holey Skin tattooist in Bristol finally collected a fine, whilst waving his fist at the sky and shouting "I do not consent, I do not accept it."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My mate walked past that when the Police went back to enforce the closure.

Shit day for protests here today, been pissing down. I'm gonna assume most of them were yogurt weaving new age hippy tossers anyway.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> £67K fine (plus probably costs) for this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



£67,000 in fines, and court costs to come, what a fucking dickhead.


----------



## Cerv (Nov 14, 2020)

are those fines charged to the business, or is he personally liable?
cos £67k and counting sounds like he's decided to declare bankruptcy anyway so fuck it might as well go out with a bang.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 14, 2020)

Cerv said:


> are those fines charged to the business, or is he personally liable?



He doesn't appear to be a company director (of anything, anywhere).


----------



## retribution (Nov 15, 2020)

2hats said:


> "When you break the statistics down […] the average age of death from the virus is over life expectancy".
> 
> Illustrates the dangers of a STEM illiterate population.



STEM illiterate here...please can you explain why this argument is not valid? I want to put right an acquaintance but want to do it eloquently


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2020)

> A four-year-old boy has been left an orphan after his parents both died of coronavirus within 100 days.
> 
> Little Raiden Gonzalez from San Antonio, Texas, first lost his dad Adan, 33, in June before his 29-year-old mum Mariah passed away in October.


So sad.  

Worth posting this link in reply to any covid deniers you spot elsewhere, fuck the covidiots. 









						Tragedy as boy, 4, orphaned after both parents die of Covid-19 within 100 days
					

A GoFundMe page has been set up to help little Raiden Gonzalez from San Antonio, Texas, after he lost his dad Adan in June before his mum Mariah passed away in October




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## bimble (Nov 15, 2020)

Not sure either way about this, whilst of course totally get the motivation for it.








						Covid-19: Stop anti-vaccination fake news online with new law says Labour
					

New laws should make social media companies take down false posts about vaccines, Labour says.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Not sure either way about this, whilst of course totally get the motivation for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my reply to it, on the vaccine thread.



cupid_stunt said:


> It's a difficult one, trouble is debunking doesn't seem to work with these crazies, because they know the TROOF, and anything else is FAKE NEWS, so they just carry on spreading lies and sucking more people into their rabbit holes.
> 
> Starving them of the oxygen that allows them to do it is perhaps the only answer.


----------



## Cerv (Nov 15, 2020)

for people who've already gone down the rabbit hole blocking them from reading more probably won't help. and might reinforce their beliefs if they see that "the man" is trying to censor it.
but if prevents new people being exposed to their lies and potentially recruited into the cult, that's got to be a good thing. prevent that harm.

it strikes me as a "shouting fire in a crowded theatre" situation.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 15, 2020)

retribution said:


> STEM illiterate here...please can you explain why this argument is not valid? I want to put right an acquaintance but want to do it eloquently


It is an incorrect (and largely meaningless) statement however you slice and dice it.

Life expectancy is really a probability curve. You can see yours (based on ONS data up until last year) here. The absolute number that popular media quote for "life expectancy" is just the median of that curve. The figure they blithely publish, with little explanation, is usually the 'life expectancy' for someone born today (or this year), not for [current] adults.

So a UK male currently aged 80 has a 'life expectancy' of 89 years, but a 25% chance of reaching 93 and a 3-in-4 chance of reaching 85 (90, 94, also about 3-in-4 of reaching 85, for a female).

A UK male currently aged 70 has a 'life expectancy' of 86 years, but a 25% chance of reaching 92 and a 3-in-4 chance of reaching 80 (88, 94, 4-in-5, for a female).

Except those curves also vary for geographic location in the UK. They will also change once the statistics for this year have been collated.

Separately, the (ONS published up until 02Oct2020) mean and median age for COVID-related deaths acrossEngland and Wales are:


MedianMeanInvolving COVID-19Due to COVID-19Involving COVID-19Due to COVID-19Persons838380.380.4Male818178.678.7Female858582.382.5

Which contradicts the broad hand-waving claim that "the average age of death from the virus is over life expectancy". A statement which in itself is sloppy - not least because even less people die from the virus than they do from the disease it produces (ie COVID), given that a large proportion of the infected are asymptomatic (so the mean/median statistic for such a statement would be even lower).

PS who knows, maybe a real life actuary will be along later to explain more.


----------



## LDC (Nov 15, 2020)

Cerv said:


> for people who've already gone down the rabbit hole blocking them from reading more probably won't help. and might reinforce their beliefs if they see that "the man" is trying to censor it.
> but if prevents new people being exposed to their lies and potentially recruited into the cult, that's got to be a good thing. prevent that harm.
> 
> it strikes me as a "shouting fire in a crowded theatre" situation.



Yeah, I'd think the reason is not to change the convinced anti-vaccine/conspiracy people, but to stop the ideas spreading to others. Not generally in favour of measures like this, but I can see why it's come to this.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Not sure either way about this, whilst of course totally get the motivation for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not sure how they would go about making it work since the laws would only apply here and would have to be enforced by ISP


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 15, 2020)

It’s difficult because banning stuff plays into the idea that they have ‘hidden knowledge’, and that’s attractive / tempting for a lot of people.  I think it might be better in the long term just to shoot them.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s difficult because banning stuff plays into the idea that they have ‘hidden knowledge’, and that’s attractive / tempting for a lot of people.  I think it might be better in the long term just to shoot them.


They're all about the maritime law, aren't they. So, "boat happy" it is. Good


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 15, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s difficult because banning stuff plays into the idea that they have ‘hidden knowledge’, and that’s attractive / tempting for a lot of people.  I think it might be better in the long term just to shoot them.


We could start by tear gassing them so they find out what it's like to struggle to breathe.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 16, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s difficult because banning stuff plays into the idea that they have ‘hidden knowledge’, and that’s attractive / tempting for a lot of people.  I think it might be better in the long term just to shoot them.


Exile them for a few years in a country where these diseases are a serious problem.  They'd soon change their views I suspect.


----------



## prunus (Nov 16, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> We could start by tear gassing them so they find out what it's like to struggle to breathe.



I think we should inject them with nanobots to control their brains and make them shut up.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 16, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> This is a cracker - digging the effort on the jacket. Truly _abomidable_.



This woman looks like she is with the Q anon crowd and the guy with the complex sign has definite Q vibes aswell.


----------



## inva (Nov 16, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> the guy with the complex sign has definite Q vibes aswell.


He has literally got Q written on his sign, its highlighted in the word conquer.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> This sign is a bit special. Love the random ‘Jill Dando’ thrown in for good measure. Probably actually a spycop.
> 
> View attachment 238841


The '777' was a new one on me. I looked it up and it's a hippy loon bonus pack.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2020)

Is this her ?

Harks from that thar Islington.









						Xara Vaughan
					

Xara Vaughan is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Xara Vaughan and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 16, 2020)

"Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more * stupid * and connected" in cases like this.


----------



## bimble (Nov 16, 2020)

It's probably been posted somewhere already but this thread from a nurse on twitter is something you really need to read. 
She is talking about what its like to care for people who are dying of covid and still do not believe that it is real. 
Not one or two patients like this, many, who spend their last moments railing against reality instead of phoning their families. It is heartbreaking and also amazing, these are the true believers.  


She's here being interviewed after that tweet got a lot of attention:


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 16, 2020)

Two arrests at Christian tearoom that refuses to close
					

The owner of the Mustard Seed in Gedling previously cited Magna Carta as a reason to remain open.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 16, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Two arrests at Christian tearoom that refuses to close
> 
> 
> The owner of the Mustard Seed in Gedling previously cited Magna Carta as a reason to remain open.
> ...



More 'Freeman of the Land' loons.  



> Owners of the Mustard Seed in Gedling, Nottinghamshire, cited Magna Carta and common law as reasons to stay open.
> 
> On Saturday police officers went to the cafe after reports of a gathering of "40 to 50 people" at the cafe.
> 
> Officers arrested the two men for refusing to give their details when officers attempted to fine each of them £200.





> Signs in the window say the shop is "under the jurisdiction of common law", and under article 61 of Magna Carta: "We have a right to enter into lawful dissent if we feel we are being governed unjustly."
> 
> The owner, who would not give her full name, said: "I'm not doing this because I'm a rebel.
> 
> "I don't believe what I am doing is unlawful. I'm standing up for what is right and moral."



FFS, they get this shit from Facebook posts, but seem to ignore later posts about arrests when idiots rely on this bullshit, fucking twats.


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2020)

Suprised they could find fifty people however deluded interested in visiting a Christian tearoom. Or is that the C of E's rebrand of church these days?


----------



## Anju (Nov 17, 2020)

From this Facebook group. 








						Practical Lawful Dissent International | Facebook
					

We are Doing Our Constitutional Duty to Protect the Realm from Treason and Tyranny. We Only use Evidential Facts and Constitutional Law. Stand with Us in Lawful Dissent against this Treasonous Regime.




					www.facebook.com
				




They seem like a mainly harmless bunch  but this illustrates the selfish mind set, my right to park anywhere even a disabled space. Also, someone needs to let them know what genocide means. 

"Remember I told you nothing to fear . I tested it .  There is a funny little story which happened at 8pm friday night. I parked outside Papantoniou on a disabled spot just for a few min to get a tooth brush.  When I got out i saw a police car and a few policemen gathering around my car. They saw me and asked: are you the driver? I said - No. I am not driving I am travelling.  One of the policeman said -do you have your ID? Passport ? Driving licence? I said: is it a legal question ? He said yes. I said I don’t answer legal questions.
His face got red. Another policewoman stepped in and said I give you 1 min to answer yes or no. Do you understand?  do you have your ID answer yes or no or you get arrested now.  I said I DO NOT Consent. I am under the article 61 Magna Carta and since I took the oath all treasonous unlawful acts are null and void. I am a sovereign living woman in a living soil. Chief inspector of Paphos police station has been served a notice by me informing him of my lawful standing under article 61 Magna Carta and it was his duty to inform all his subordinates. Did he inform you ? They looked completely stunned.  I have to obey my constitution I continued. You are committing High treason and genocide issuing us fines for not wearing mask or parking at the wrong spot. Its not a law but a treasonous act. Roads belong to people. It's unlawful and I do not consent.
Then I took out my constitutional caution card and started reading out load . People coming out of Papantonio were stopping and listening.  It felt good. The policeman was boiling he said you are crazy and stepped on my feet. Ouch..Really painful. I couldn’t believe he did it. He kept pushing me. The policewoman was more patient and listened to every word and was nocking her head when i was reading from the caution card.
The policeman said but you are in Cyprus and we have different law here. I said "no you are part of commonwealth as other 70 countries Cyprus is one of them. We are under common law the only law in effect and you are committing high treason. They said so does it mean you can do what ever you like. I said I am a sovereign and I obey common law which is very simple . As long as I don’t harm anyone and myself and keep peace as per common law constitution Magna Carta which is the only law in effect since it’s invocation in 2001 in the U.K. constitution I am fine. The policeman started getting more aggressive .
I said ok now I am don’t feel safe and I have to record this on my phone. As i started recording and continued reading caution card he lost it and pushed me and snapped the phone from my hands and put in his pocket and said ok now I am arresting you. I said where is your warrant ? Who did I harm ? There must be a victim. it’s a principle of our common law which is the only law in effect since 2001.
The woman said ok we are calling other police officers to come help us to take you to police now. I said "very good. Do it. You will have to drag me there as you have no warrant. And I need the name of the officer on duty who attacked me so I can make a report as he kidnapped my private property - my phone and now you are trying to kidnap me unlawfully. Too bad. You guys took the oath to protect people from all the enemies domestic and foreign and now we need you to protect us from UN, WHO and corrupt government and child trafficers. "I was just doing my job" is No Defence as evidenced in Nuremberg trial.. Consider Nuremberg ". Policeman and policewoman were listening and so are people outside Papantoniou as I continued reading the caution card .
Meanwhile 2 more police cars arrived and 4 more policemen with guns approached me.  It was a show. I said "why are you not social distancing guys and not wearing masks ? I hear you fine people 500€ for not wearing mask at work. You are on duty. I need to report this. Btw do you know that it’s us the people who is paying your salary. It’s tax payer money and we do not consent to fines and unlawful rules and acts with masks . People do not consent. You must know that. "
By that time they were confused and looked at each other.  I finished reading Magna Carta caution card and said "look I am a living woman in a living soil and I am sovereign. I am under the protection of Magna Carta article 61.  I do not consent. I am not going to go till I get my phone back. They said you have to go with us and we give your phone at the police. I said No. I am not going . I didn’t commit any crime and no victim here and you have no warrant. The guy who had my phone said if you give me your ID. I’ll give you phone back. I said "no give me my phone which you kidnapped. I don’t have to give you anything in return. I know my rights I am sovereign .  Write me a fine and go. I am not paying it but I need your name to issue you my fine for causing me stress and kidnapping my phone and attacking me.
Other policemen who watched turned around and left. They had funny look on their faces . As if they tried to bully me but it didn’t work. So there was more to loose for them then to gain.
I continued talking out loud on purpose so people can hear me and stop fearing police. I saw the face of Papantoniou manager who got out now and was standing outside watching ( he knew me and he told me he got fined 500€ the other day. when i told him you don't have to pay you should know your rights he said give me your lawyer who can help me pls).
I said "there is a ship out in the sea it’s going to take 35,000 criminals from CYPRUS to Cuba to Guantanamo detention centre where they belong. Including the government . Policewoman said yes I know. I couldn't believe it. I said "so if you know why are you doing this job ? She said listen my dear I have no choice . I said you do.  You are risking being prosecuted for committing genocide and high reason with life sentence and stripping off the assets for what ? 20€ an hour job ? Why don’t you resign? She said I can’t.
She told the other policeman  - give her her phone. And he did. He wasn't happy. She said: "Look I give you 85€ fine (they didn’t have my name so it was just fine ) and pls pay it in 15 days to avoid problems. I said thanks I will send your friend my fine too. 
I need his name pls but you seem like a nice woman. 
The guy who kidnapped my phone and pushed me said : fuck you, you are crazy and stood on my feet again. She looked at him and rolled her eyes disapproving. I said to him i will report this.
The energy completely changed. As if they took their masks off and stopped acting. I felt as if the veil was pulled away and suddenly they were just living man and living woman on a living soil. On the same plane as me.
The policeman was still pissed off so when he jumped on his bike he almost went into me and then made a swing. He was angry as hell and pushed me one last time and said fuck you and left. It was almost childish.
I jumped into the car. It got dark now after 10 pm . I didn't eat all day so i was exhausted but I went straight to the sea. I took a long long swim and I felt free and happy.
The universe has our back you guys . Angels , God m, Ascended masters what ever you call them have our back. We are safe, we are well and we are sovereign. Nothing to fear. Believe it and so it will be. And so it is. I am not an expert but i tell you. The veil is pulled. Nothing to fear. Boom!"


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 17, 2020)

tl;dr:
batshit crazy records her daydreams.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2020)

My sister in law has gone mad with all this.
She believes no true Christian has died from the virus because the blood of Jesus is mighty in them.

Some of the shite she _shares _on the family WhatsApp group is proper rabbit hole stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My sister in law has gone mad with all this.
> She believes no true Christian has died from the virus because the blood of Jesus is mighty in them.



No, true scotsman either


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2020)

This is the latest one, for anyone who doesn’t want aborted fetal tissue fragments or their DNA changed.

She swears by it.









						Information about COVID vaccination that all Christians should be aware of.
					

Shared from the official Rig Nation app.




					community.rignation.app


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> This is the latest one, for anyone who doesn’t want aborted fetal tissue fragments or their DNA changed.
> 
> She swears by it.
> 
> ...


Skimmed that, came to 'satanic agenda', quietly closed it and backed away from the computer


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My sister in law has gone mad with all this.
> She believes no true Christian has died from the virus because the blood of Jesus is mighty in them.
> 
> Some of the shite she _shares _on the family WhatsApp group is proper rabbit hole stuff.


My effing sister has. And i don't really know how to directly respond/deal with it. Me telling her it's daft is not working.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> My effing sister has. And i don't really know how to directly respond/deal with it. Me telling her it's daft is not working.


x 2 mate.  I Love her but fuck me is she on one.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> This is the latest one, for anyone who doesn’t want aborted fetal tissue fragments or their DNA changed.
> 
> She swears by it.
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, this comment is batshit crazy.



> Amanda - about 12 hours
> @lindac167 Everything I have seen, heard or researched about COVID vaccine indicates to me that this satanic agenda. Anything that Bill Gates is pushing on the population is not good for the human race, as he believes in depopulation of people and he has used many of his vaccines on African and Indian children, to push his demonic agenda. Therefore, I am not jumping to conclusions, many children have suffered significant injuries deformities from these so called vaccine, which by the way were often injected into the children without their parents consent. So, you need to go away and do your own research, as I have done mine.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 17, 2020)

Therefore, I am not jumping to conclusions


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2020)

Anju said:


> From this Facebook group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is Freeman on the Land nonsense.  Normally it's just laughable, but at the moment the way it ties in with the anti-vax / anti-lockdown stuff is dangerous.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Two arrests at Christian tearoom that refuses to close
> 
> 
> The owner of the Mustard Seed in Gedling previously cited Magna Carta as a reason to remain open.
> ...


Good job they're not in the US as tearoom can have a somewhat different meaning.









						Tearoom Trade - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> This is the latest one, for anyone who doesn’t want aborted fetal tissue fragments or their DNA changed.
> 
> She swears by it.
> 
> ...



Shitting hell. Even in the sphere of anti-vax batshit, that is pretty special. It's such a load of bollocks it's basically impossible to engage with it. 

Personal question, and feel free to no answer, is the person sharing this a bit vulnerable? It's really quite worrying someone can think that's at all normal or has any relationship to reality.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> My effing sister has. And i don't really know how to directly respond/deal with it. Me telling her it's daft is not working.



So many people have. I keep hearing of people who were on the edges of the political scene having gone down the rabbit hole with this stuff. Really depressing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> My sister in law has gone mad with all this.
> She believes no true Christian has died from the virus because the blood of Jesus is mighty in them.
> 
> Some of the shite she _shares _on the family WhatsApp group is proper rabbit hole stuff.


(((((Numbers)))))


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Say what you like about Ron Watkins, he managed to keep them consistently focused on a theme for a while.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Shitting hell. Even in the sphere of anti-vax batshit, that is pretty special. It's such a load of bollocks it's basically impossible to engage with it.
> 
> Personal question, and feel free to no answer, is the person sharing this a bit vulnerable? It's really quite worrying someone can think that's at all normal or has any relationship to reality.


There’s no quick or short or easy answer to that to be honest.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 17, 2020)

Every now and then I gird myself to look at the facebook feeds of my various covid-denying acquaintances, and each time it seems worse somehow. More batshit. Further to the right. More freeman on the land, more pro-trump, more bigger-crazier-agenda behind Covid. I just don't know how I'm going to interact with these people when eventually interaction is back on the agenda. I find myself despising them more than, say, a Tory. I  can debate a Tory. I can see logic to their view, even if I find it misguided or even repulsive. But this shit... I just can't have any respect for these people any longer.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 17, 2020)

Numbers said:


> This is the latest one, for anyone who doesn’t want aborted fetal tissue fragments or their DNA changed.
> 
> She swears by it.
> 
> ...


That's completely barking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's completely barking.


utterly ludicrous


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> (((((Numbers)))))


17 years on Urban and I get hugs from you, during a pandemic too.  There must be a conspiracy


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

Really sorry to hear this Numbers and butchersapron


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So many people have. I keep hearing of people who were on the edges of the political scene having gone down the rabbit hole with this stuff. Really depressing.



Not even always on the fringes,  the last few years and especially 2020 has done weird things to people


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

I just had a look at that clip Numbers linked to.

It’s massively frustrating. People are “doing their own research” and encouraging others to do that too. But when you can look over their shoulder while they “research” , as in that clip, it’s like watching someone trying to read a book in a foreign language using only a dictionary. They think they understand what the word/term means, because they’ve looked it up and can see the definition. But they have no context, no reference points, no depth of understanding around that word/term. And now, they’re certain they know, in the classic “a little learning is a dangerous thing” way of knowing. So when you try to interject, they jump immediately to believing that you’re the stupid one who refuses to see.

_A little learning is a dangerous thing;
Drink deep, or taste not the Pierian spring:
There shallow draughts intoxicate the brain,
And drinking largely sobers us again._


I was with a client who was saying all the stuff about “I’ve heard... lots of people are saying....” so I suggested that we look something up together. She used her phone, I used my iPad. We used exactly the same search terms. Her algorithm took her further into the rabbit hole, mine returned loads of science and debunking sites. I didn’t say “there, you see, you're wrong!” but I did point out to her how easy it it to be dragged along in a particular direction. She seemed to pause and take a step back.

I've done this a few times, looked at debunking stuff and science alongside the Troo Believer.  I don’t think it breaks the spell for them completely but it adds in a bit of an option for them.










I absolutely and categorically oppose the QAnon Covid conspiracy bullshit. I’m deeply concerned about it. I’ve said so from the start. I’ve been worried about how prevalent it is, and I’ve said all along that it’s a huge and growing problem, and will prove to be increasingly detrimental and dangerous. I’m saying this because some people on here apparently think I might be on board with all this bullshit. I’m not. One of the reasons I sometimes post about it is because I've been fossicking around at the edges of the rabbit hole in an effort to understand what’s going on, and so that I can hopefully engage in conversation with people when they say bullshit stuff, from an informed position, not just to say “it’s bullshit you’re daft”, which just gets them more entrenched. I started the Covid conspiracy corner thread back at the start of all this because i noticed it was happening and I knew it would be a growing problem. I didn’t foresee the way it would get muddled up with the QAnon stuff, but it’s no surprise that’s happened. I assumed it would be obvious that I don’t support or believe  any of this rubbish, but it turns out I was a wrong about that. So I’m now putting it on record that I do not support or believe any of this conspiracy bollocks.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

I don't think certain sections of the media have helped giving a platform to the likes of Sikora, Gupta etc who are basically the respectable face of the 'covid truthers'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I was with a client who was saying all the stuff about “I’ve heard... lots of people are saying....” so I suggested that we look something up together. She used her phone, I used my iPad. We used exactly the same search terms. Her algorithm took her further into the rabbit hole, mine returned loads of science and debunking sites



Blimey, I hadn't thought of that, no wonder people are getting sucked into the rabbit hole.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blimey, I hadn't thought of that, no wonder people are getting sucked into the rabbit hole.



Yeah... Once I realised that, I also realised i could use it as a way to demonstrate how they’re being manipulated. With some people (by no means all) it can really help them see a different perspective.

But on the whole, it’s  no use. It’s like a mass hysteria, or like an addiction.

There’s a kind of event horizon, with a gravitational pull. Once someone is over that line, there’s very little one can actually do to bring them back.

Like others on here, I’ve been reading around the experiences of those who’ve lost people to the rabbit hole, and also those (worryingly few) who have broken out. 

There’s a mind experiment that I do, have done for years, specially with stuff that I’m fundamentally opposed to. I try to spend a few minutes imagining they’re right, they are correct and righteous, and that I’m deluded, misinformed, wrongheaded. It can be really disturbing for sure, but it’s aided me in trying to connect with some people in a way that has proven to be helpful in the long term. 

In this instance - the whole Covid conspiracy stuff - it’s allowed me to keep channels of communication open, and thus some kind of option for them. I’m not saying it’s  making a difference, or at least not yet, not that I’ve noticed. But when I read about what has helped those who _have_ managed to break out, having access to sensible options is one of them. I’m not going down the rabbit hole to fetch them out (that would be pointless), but I’m prepared to stand at the rim and keep that rope ladder in good working order.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

I've been struggling with this stuff for many years - family members who have believed mad shit for a long time now. Qanon is the latest in a long line of nonsense. It's ruined their lives.

You can't fetch them out. Or at least I've never found a way to. The belief is not based on reason, so you can't reason with it. You can't prove it wrong with facts because there is always an elaborate confabulation to get them out of it, however unlikely it might sound. In fact, when events prove the belief wrong, that can just lead them to sink even deeper into delusion. 

I don't have solutions. Just avoid certain subjects and try to stop them from dying.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

Another thing that has helped keep the rope ladder in place, I think, is to point out the inconsistencies and conflicts in their theories. Not aggressively, but to say “what I’m having trouble with is why they would go to all this trouble to invent a virus so that they can invent a vaccine so that they can introduce a tracking device, when they can just use our phones instead...” etc. You can see it give them pause for thought, and that’s all that’s  needed, just a little pause where a seed of doubt can find purchase in their mind.

I know I’m not going to change anyone’s mind. They have to find their own way out. If I can keep them talking - not just to me, to anyone who might disagree with them - rather than send them fleeing further into the rabbit-hole-echo-chamber , then that’s good. If they feel attacked, they’ll retreat.
ETA
I’m only talking with those who are willing to talk with me; the fact they’re willing to talk at all suggests that they’re not completely over the line. I’ve also had loads who just want to preach and proselytise. I just shut down and shut up with them. Get away as quick as I can.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig 

I reckon part of the "addiction" problem with this bollox, is that it can be a form of self-fulfilling prophecy.
Not only that, but none so blind as those that don't want to see. 

Good Luck with maintaining that rope ladder down the rabbit hole !


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> SheilaNaGig
> 
> I reckon part of the "addiction" problem with this bollox, is that it can be a form of self-fulfilling prophecy.
> Not only that, but none so blind as those that don't want to see.
> ...




Those who’ve made it out say that it made them feel strong, powerful, connected, alive, as if they hold a secret, that they can help save the world. That sounds kinda like a drug high to me, and chasing the self fulfilling prophecy stuff is like trying to chase that high.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I don't think certain sections of the media have helped giving a platform to the likes of Sikora, Gupta etc who are basically the respectable face of the 'covid truthers'.



No, that's partly what nearly got a GP friend of mine. She started from a position of being very concerned for people missing out on normal NHS services and the issues with mental health that some people were having with the lockdown, and that was on top of an alternative culture/leftie political mistrust of the government. She then saw 'respected ' academic and other medical professional like the above criticizing the lockdown and that gave her concerns a 'evidenced' background. She stuck with it for a bit, but was talked around and is OK now, but I can see how it gets even very sensible clever people sometimes.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Another thing that has helped keep the rope ladder in place, I think, is to point out the inconsistencies and conflicts in their theories. Not aggressively, but to say “what I’m having trouble with is why they would go to all this trouble to invent a virus so that they can invent a vaccine so that they can introduce a tracking device, when they can just use our phones instead...” etc. You can see it give them pause for thought, and that’s all that’s  needed, just a little pause where a seed of doubt can find purchase in their mind.



Yes the best response I've seen to chemtrails, which I saw from some wise person on urban, was "why? why go to all that trouble and time and expense with the risk of being discovered with so many people being involved, when you could just dump the stuff in the local reservoir?"


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Those who’ve made it out say that it made them feel strong, powerful, connected, alive, as if they hold a secret, that they can help save the world. That sounds kinda like a drug high to me, and chasing the self fulfilling prophecy stuff is like trying to chase that high.


It can give meaning to people's lives. That can help some people when their lives are going to shit. But it can also end up replacing whatever else was there previously that gave their lives meaning, making it pretty impossible to come back. Come back to what? It's all gone.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 17, 2020)

This stuff seems to be popular with 'born again' Christians.  It feeds their beliefs about the anti-christ, satanic influences and the end of the world.  There's very little point trying to reason with them as they think they are the chosen few who can see the truth and the rest of us have been sucked into the dark side.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No, that's partly what nearly got a GP friend of mine. She started from a position of being very concerned for people missing out on normal NHS services and the issues with mental health that some people were having with the lockdown, and that was on top of an alternative culture/leftie political mistrust of the government. She then saw 'respected ' academic and other medical professional like the above criticizing the lockdown and that gave her concerns a 'evidenced' background. She stuck with it for a bit, but was talked around and is OK now, but I can see how it gets even very sensible clever people sometimes.




Yep. A colleague of mine sent me a video and asked me what I thought. I’ve always respected her, so my first position was to give credence to the clip. I took a step back, watched it a second time, and as soon as I started fact checking it and tracing sources it was immediately obvious is was nonsense. I rang my colleague right away to talk it through with her and I think I managed to head her off at the pass. I think bothered me that she seemed to believe it , but it’s also alarmed me that I was prepared to give it the benefit of the doubt because it had been sent to me by a trusted colleague.

Having said that’s, I've tried to use this tendency to pull in the other direction: if I can maintain my position of trust and authority with clients, they're more likely to give credence to my debunking of this bullshit.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Yes the best response I've seen to chemtrails, which I saw from some wise person on urban, was "why? why go to all that trouble and time and expense with the risk of being discovered with so many people being involved, when you could just dump the stuff in the local reservoir?"




That’s exactly what I say. I have even used the “fluoride is dangerous” thing to strengthen it.

The child trafficking thing is more tricky, because there really is child trafficking.




ETA For the avoidance of doubt..., I’m not saying “the fluoride thing is true therefore... etc” . I’m saying “well, if it’s true that they use the water supply to mass medicate, like you say about the fluoride, then how come...”


----------



## NoXion (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It can give meaning to people's lives. That can help some people when their lives are going to shit. But it can also end up replacing whatever else was there previously that gave their lives meaning, making it pretty impossible to come back. Come back to what? It's all gone.



You can tell that it's about that with Flat Earthers, whenever they dribble on about how science paints a picture of the universe in which humans are insignificant to the grander scheme of things.

It strikes me as an extreme form of egotism to want the entire universe to revolve (perhaps literally!) around humans. Yes, I think humanity should be happy and healthy, but we don't need the universe to whisper sweet nothings into our ears in order to do that.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It can give meaning to people's lives. That can help some people when their lives are going to shit. But it can also end up replacing whatever else was there previously that gave their lives meaning, making it pretty impossible to come back. Come back to what? It's all gone.




Yes. And I’ve noticed that there’s common thread of a more general sense of persecution, disenfranchisement, being at the bottom, being exploited, that runs through it too.

One of the things that I’ve encountered is Black people who have absolutely bought into it, and other Black people who don’t buy into it, but are saying it’s being used to drive a wedge into the Black community. I’m still listening to this, I’m not sure I’ve got a good enough handle on it to make further comment just yet.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> That’s exactly what I say. I have even used the “fluoride is dangerous” thing to strengthen it.
> 
> The child trafficking thing is more tricky, because there really is child trafficking.



yep and the drugs companies buying politicians too, because they do


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 17, 2020)

NoXion said:


> You can tell that it's about that with Flat Earthers, whenever they dribble on about how science paints a picture of the universe in which humans are insignificant to the grander scheme of things.
> 
> It strikes me as an extreme form of egotism to want the entire universe to revolve (perhaps literally!) around humans. Yes, I think humanity should be happy and healthy, but we don't need the universe to whisper sweet nothings into our ears in order to do that.


Some people clearly do. I think you're right. A lot of it involves a need to feel important, significant. It's not like that isn't a common trait in humans. It is. In some ways there are socially acceptable delusions and socially unacceptable ones. But the socially unacceptable ones can have destructive consequences for those who follow them.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

ElizabethofYork said:


> This stuff seems to be popular with 'born again' Christians.  It feeds their beliefs about the anti-christ, satanic influences and the end of the world.  There's very little point trying to reason with them as they think they are the chosen few who can see the truth and the rest of us have been sucked into the dark side.




I feel like that’s a differnt branch. I suspect these are just gladly gobbling it up as an add-on or extension to their day-to-day far out beliefs. I don’t think the evangelical Christians are a newly converted bunch of believers, I think it’s an extension of their central Thing, whereas a huge number of Covid deniers have been generally bimbling about without a huge social centralised cohesive thing to hang it on til now.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

I definitely think that there are aspects of this that have hooked people in who don't believe in the usual conspiracy theories LynnDoyleCooper


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> My effing sister has. And i don't really know how to directly respond/deal with it. Me telling her it's daft is not working.


Very sorry to hear this


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2020)

ElizabethofYork said:


> This stuff seems to be popular with 'born again' Christians.  It feeds their beliefs about the anti-christ, satanic influences and the end of the world.  There's very little point trying to reason with them as they think they are the chosen few who can see the truth and the rest of us have been sucked into the dark side.


Born again - twice too often


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I feel like that’s a differnt branch. I suspect these are just gladly gobbling it up as an add-on or extension to their day-to-day far out beliefs. I don’t think the evangelical Christians are a newly converted bunch of believers, I think it’s an extension of their central Thing, whereas a huge number of Covid deniers have been generally bimbling about without a huge social centralised cohesive thing to hang it on til now.



Probably a dose of antisemitic shit among a few of the born again Christians already tbh as there was when this stuff started getting popular among Bush supporting US Christians in the 00s


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> ...whereas a huge number of Covid deniers have been generally bimbling about without a huge social centralised cohesive thing to hang it on til now.



Yeah, some have called it a meta-conspiracy in that it enables lots of other 'free floating' nonsense to be brought together under its umbrella, each single one reinforcing the others: anti-vax, 5G, social control by elites, nanobots, etc.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, some have called it a meta-conspiracy in that it enables lots of other 'free floating' nonsense to be brought together under its umbrella, each single one reinforcing the others: anti-vax, 5G, social control by elites, nanobots, etc.



And you don't have to go along with every element of it either the way that eg David Icke fans would under normal circumstances. I think a lot of covid denialists actually see themselves as the rational and sensible ones in the face of an irrational public health panic leading to a huge loss of freedoms etc. I'm not talking about the anti vaxxers but the 'DIED OF COVID NOT WITH COVID' stuff


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> And you don't have to go along with every element of it either the way that eg David Icke fans would under normal circumstances. I think a lot of covid denialists actually see themselves as the rational and sensible ones in the face of an irrational public health panic leading to a huge loss of freedoms etc. I'm not talking about the anti vaxxers but the 'DIED OF COVID NOT WITH COVID' stuff



There’s also the very peculiar thing where some of the conspiracists clearly find other conspiracists to be foolish or misguided, because A believes one thing and not another, while B believes one part of one thing and dismisses the rest, and C thinks that A’s sources are rubbish and their own sources are far superior. So there’s a kind of clever-stupid hierarchy even within the group, which somehow mimics the larger picture of Troofers vs Sheeple, and works to further entrench each sector.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, some have called it a meta-conspiracy in that it enables lots of other 'free floating' nonsense to be brought together under its umbrella, each single one reinforcing the others: anti-vax, 5G, social control by elites, nanobots, etc.



Free floating nonsense


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2020)

Also this stuff usually just floats about with nothing to anchor it to daily life or anything happening in people's actual real lives. I think that's why the 5G stuff flared up a bit, there were actual masts being installed, and with the pandemic there is something that's impacting everyone's lives that they can physically do something about, or when they mention it everyone knows exactly what they're talking about straight away, which must be a novelty for them tbh. That and it has gathered people from a number of different areas with different concerns into one cause.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

ElizabethofYork said:


> This stuff seems to be popular with 'born again' Christians.  It feeds their beliefs about the anti-christ, satanic influences and the end of the world.  There's very little point trying to reason with them as they think they are the chosen few who can see the truth and the rest of us have been sucked into the dark side.



Yeah, I was aware of how many of these people _call_ themselves Christians, but have only recently noticed how far it seems to have penetrated the evangelical lot.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Also this stuff usually just floats about with nothing to anchor it to daily life or anything happening in people's actual real lives. I think that's why the 5G stuff flared up a bit, there were actual masts being installed, and with the pandemic there is something that impacting everyone's lives that they can physically do something about. That and it has gathered people from a number of different areas with different concerns into one cause.




Yes. This need for connection and common cause is deeply powerful and significant for us humans. I wonder if some of this ersatz,  pathological and abstract connection is in part triggered by the increasing separation we all experience in the modern internet age, and then furthered by the lockdown.

Their connection to each other is primarily via the internet (those thunderingly tedious videos get 10s of 1000s of views, and some channels put them out almost daily.) but then they _have_ to go out to meet at marches and demos in order to feel real and strengthen their commitment. Like going to church to sing.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I definitely think that there are aspects of this that have hooked people in who don't believe in the usual conspiracy theories LynnDoyleCooper



Tbf we’ve had a very weird year where a lot of people who generally lead very ‘grounded’ lives have been spending way too much time on the internet.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Tbf we’ve had a very weird year where a lot of people who generally lead very ‘grounded’ lives have been spending way too much time on the internet.




Yes. I think some of it is a kind of filling-in-the-gaps because we’ve been starved of stimuli

“Join the dots!” is basically telling people to create their own local apophenia.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yes. I think some of it is a kind of filling-in-the-gaps because we’ve been starved of stimuli
> 
> “Join the dots!” is basically telling people to create their own local apophenia.



Then you filter the results a few times through some message groups, get some variation and recombination going til it no longer intuitively resembles something that is likely made up by a single person, keep rinsing and repeating...

It’s a much more intensive and efficient religion-generator than the old fashioned way that used to rely on a traumatic event, a few decades of auld bullshitters getting confused and confusing each other, and the steady conflation of stories recanted and elaborated orally via hazier and hazier memories.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

There's also the fact everyone has their lives disrupted by covid but a lot of people still don't know anyone who has had it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

I do wonder how much of this is actually a kind of substitute for organised religion. Y’know, how does one work around the god-shaped hole in the human mind  (of some people) in a secular world? Some people go directly to god(s), but what about those others who fancy themselves to be rational enough to be atheist, but still have that itch?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I do wonder how much of this is actually a kind of substitute for organised religion. Y’know, how does one work around the god-shaped hole in the human mind  (of some people) in a secular world? Some people go directly to god(s), but what about those others who fancy themselves to be rational enough to be atheist, but still have that itch?



There’s plenty of stuff out there.
Is Crossfit still popular?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> There's also the fact everyone has their lives disrupted by covid but a lot of people still don't know anyone who has had it.




Yes. So “believing” in Covid looks irrational. Especially when trust in authority, government etc has been broken, not just by shitty politicians and shitty politics but also by the Savile scandal,, antifreeze in the wine, any amount of other shit that undermines it all, with nothing meaningful or powerful enough to replace it. all that broken trust, looking for a place to cuddle up and find safety.

Brexit will save us! ...oh... now what....?  with infinite reiteration.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> There’s plenty of stuff out there.
> Is Crossfit still popular?




But we can’t because Covid Covid Covid ! So now we kill the thing that stands between us and the thing that saves us.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> But we can’t because Covid Covid Covid ! So now we kill the thing that stands between us and the thing that save some us



Good point - was thinking with my Pre-Covid brain for a sec there.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Good point - was thinking with my Pre-Covid brain for a sec there.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Tbf we’ve had a very weird year where a lot of people who generally lead very ‘grounded’ lives have been spending way too much time on the internet.



You talking about me?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah SheilaNaGig  although a lot of this stuff looks irrational but a central theme of it is antisemitism which is p deeply ingrained in culture and politics on both the right and left, and more prominent in the last few years. The qanon adrenochrome stuff is just the warmed up blood libel and it basically repeats the claims Icke and co have been banging on about for years. Really doesn't bode well tbh, I feel pretty anxious about it especially because a lot of Jewish people are seeing much more hassle. 

And then there's stuff like paedophilia and as you said there's all sorts of stuff like Epstein and the Savile scandal where people just got away with doing heinous shit for years. 

Surprisingly though quite a few of my mates who have been a bit conspiracy minded in the past have been more or less on the same page as me re covid this time, and the opposite has been the case for a few people I wouldn't have expected.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> You talking about me?



Wanking yourself in to oblivion is fine.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

Also really doesn't help the anti conspiracy cause that the government change the rules every three seconds and don't even listen to it themselves


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah SheilaNaGig  although a lot of this stuff looks irrational but a central theme of it is antisemitism which is p deeply ingrained in culture and politics on both the right and left, and more prominent in the last few years. The qanon adrenochrome stuff is just the warmed up blood libel and it basically repeats the claims Icke and co have been banging on about for years. Really doesn't bode well tbh, I feel pretty anxious about it especially because a lot of Jewish people are seeing much more hassle.
> 
> And then there's stuff like paedophilia and as you said there's all sorts of stuff like Epstein and the Savile scandal where people just got away with doing heinous shit for years.
> 
> Surprisingly though quite a few of my mates who have been a bit conspiracy minded in the past have been more or less on the same page as me re covid this time, and the opposite has been the case for a few people I wouldn't have expected.




Yes, the antisemetic &  blood libel stuff is a huge concern for sure. There’s no doubt a lot of this has been co-opted by pre-existing bullshit peddlers and bigots. But - without meaning to minimise that at all - I think a great many of the new recruits are naive about all of that. And they’re at great risk of being dragged onto that bus.

And, like you, I’ve been surprised a couple of times when I assumed a someone would be a Covid denier and they aren’t.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Yes, the antisemetic &  blood libel stuff is a huge concern for sure. There’s no doubt a lot of this has been co-opted by pre-existing bullshit peddlers and bigots. But - without meaning to minimise that at all - I think a great many of the new recruits are naive about all of that. And they’re at great risk of being dragged onto that bus.
> 
> And, like you, I’ve been surprised a couple of times when I assumed a someone would be a Covid denier and they aren’t.



They start off naive but that stuff is never more than one click away. You can either get out of it really fast...or not.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Also really doesn't help the anti conspiracy cause that the government change the rules every three seconds and don't even listen to it themselves



I think this is possibly the biggest driver of it.
Who said the Tories don’t aid and abet Anti-Semitism, eh?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> They start off naive but that stuff is never more than one click away. You can either get out of it really fast...or not.




I know. I said so in my post.

I’ve said all along, this whole thing is hugely concerning.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> They start off naive but that stuff is never more than one click away. You can either get out of it really fast...or not.



It’s been a big theme in the conspiracy scene forever.  I think a lot used to leak in from people looking up old historical sources that they don’t understand the context of.  Now it’s properly embedded.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Who said the Tories don’t aid and abet Anti-Semitism, eh?



Don't think anyone said they didnt.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Don't think anyone said they didnt.



They definitely tried that line, and plenty of fellow-travellers seemed happy to  join in when they were trying to re-position it as a leftist thing.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I know. I said so in my post.
> 
> I’ve said all along, this whole thing is hugely concerning.


Yeah, sorry if I came across as aggressive, I'm pretty touchy about this stuff tbh.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> They definitely tried that line, and plenty of fellow-travellers seemed happy to  join in when they were trying to re-position it as a leftist thing.



It's a leftist thing too tbf. Not really what the thread is about tho. It's deeply embedded on much of both the right and the left.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> It's a leftist thing too tbf. Not really what the thread is about tho. It's deeply embedded on much of both the right and the left.



Yeah, I used to associate it much more with the right myself, but it's been stinking up the joint all over.
I sometimes speak with someone online who is into the Q stuff and he hasn't crossed that Rubicon yet (Tom Hanks and Bill Gates aren't Jewish so how could it be etc. etc.).

I made a little headway with some references to the blood libel and its origins, as well as the bizarreness of the Chinese infecting America with a bioweapon by releasing it to their own people first (he's one of the "the virus is real" sub-group).  Hoping that the incoherence generated by the 'retirement' of Ron Watkins and collapse of the Trump project causes a few lights to come on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah, sorry if I came across as aggressive,* I'm pretty touchy about this stuff tbh.*



And, you have every right to be so.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, you have every right to be so.



Yeah, seconded here.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

Apropos of nothing, I just happened across a Facebook group denouncing Extinction Rebellion for supporting 5G, and an 'Extinction Rebellion Against 5G' group.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 17, 2020)

one of the comments on that earlier link by Numbers 
"
in an effort to understand it clearly, is this done with adult human dna or child dna? are both inherently evil or just the child dna part?
"


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah SheilaNaGig  although a lot of this stuff looks irrational but a central theme of it is antisemitism which is p deeply ingrained in culture and politics on both the right and left, and more prominent in the last few years. The qanon adrenochrome stuff is just the warmed up blood libel and it basically repeats the claims Icke and co have been banging on about for years. Really doesn't bode well tbh, I feel pretty anxious about it especially because a lot of Jewish people are seeing much more hassle.
> 
> And then there's stuff like paedophilia and as you said there's all sorts of stuff like Epstein and the Savile scandal where people just got away with doing heinous shit for years.
> 
> Surprisingly though quite a few of my mates who have been a bit conspiracy minded in the past have been more or less on the same page as me re covid this time, and the opposite has been the case for a few people I wouldn't have expected.


I was really surprised to see "adrenochrome" appearing recently given that the whole thing is entirely fictional (well, adrenochrome is real but it's nothing like Fear And Loathing and you can just buy it) until I thought "wait, global elites drinking the blood of children... _oh yeah_" and slapped myself on the forehead.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I was really surprised to see "adrenochrome" appearing recently given that the whole thing is entirely fictional (well, adrenochrome is real but it's nothing like Fear And Loathing and you can just buy it) until I thought "wait, global elites drinking the blood of children... _oh yeah_" and slapped myself on the forehead.



Ah, well, yeah, you _can_ buy it.  But you can also get it from the bodies of babies, which is what _they're_ doing.

<above is a pretty direct quote from a conversation with a QAnoner>


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah, sorry if I came across as aggressive, I'm pretty touchy about this stuff tbh.




No need to apologise. X


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

Where are they getting the aborted foetus stuff from? As far as I know eg the flu vaccine is grown in chickens eggs?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2020)

It's what Trump had isn't it?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Where are they getting the aborted foetus stuff from? As far as I know eg the flu vaccine is grown in chickens eggs?



The RNA stuff uses something that was created from a fetus in the 60s, which isn't really that bizarre. Sort of like stem cells I think.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I was really surprised to see "adrenochrome" appearing recently given that the whole thing is entirely fictional (well, adrenochrome is real but it's nothing like Fear And Loathing and you can just buy it) until I thought "wait, global elites drinking the blood of children... _oh yeah_" and slapped myself on the forehead.




It’s all very insidious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I was really surprised to see "adrenochrome" appearing recently given that the whole thing is entirely fictional (well, adrenochrome is real but it's nothing like Fear And Loathing and you can just buy it) until I thought "wait, global elites drinking the blood of children... _oh yeah_" and slapped myself on the forehead.


It’s all from films. The tunnels underground where they keep the trafficked children are straight from Us


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 17, 2020)

souljacker said:


> The RNA stuff uses something that was created from a fetus in the 60s, which isn't really that bizarre. Sort of like stem cells I think.


Several vaccines are made using cell lines that originally derive from aborted foetuses. They don't actually _contain_ them, but it's been an anti-vax thing for a while.





__





						Use of fetal tissue in vaccine development - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I did actually look at that video and it doesn't even seem to manage to produce proof of that in this case - the bit where the woman says it does is based on a heavily cropped and unexplained web page, URL and title deliberately removed, that looks more like a test of the vaccine to me, from the text, which you can read "if you do your own research".


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

souljacker said:


> The RNA stuff uses something that was created from a fetus in the 60s, which isn't really that bizarre. Sort of like stem cells I think.




This is exactly what i meant when I said it’s like watching someone trying to decipher a foreign language using only a dictionary. If you only know “it’s from a foetus” without understanding the scientific historical and cultural context, then you don’t understand it at all.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> This is exactly what i meant when I said it’s like watching someone trying to decipher a foreign language using only a dictionary. If you only know “it’s from a foetus” without understanding the scientific historical and cultural context, then you don’t understand it at all.



THEY ARE INJECTING US WITH DEAD BABIES!!! 

Yeah, it's fucking depressing. Dunning-Kruger on steroids.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s all from films. The tunnels underground where they keep the trafficked children are straight from Us


Yah, Q is a mashup of apocalyptic Christian beliefs and conspiracy pop culture.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

This is some of the real world results of this stuff. Scares the shit out of me and I can end up feeling like a conspiracy theorist myself if I look into stuff like the funding of these groups enough lol.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yah, Q is a mashup of apocalyptic Christian beliefs and conspiracy pop culture.



Would agree, though in different places it picks up other influences and trends quite happily.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 17, 2020)

Anabolic Steroids or the corticosteroid stuff though ????

Wait! You mean the corticosteroids, don’t you yiou! Because cortico sounds a bit like cortex, and this is messing with their heads... right? Head... mind.... cortex... right?. I’m only JOIN THE DOTS here...!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Anabolic Steroids or the corticosteroid stuff though ????
> 
> Wait! You mean the corticosteroids, don’t you yiou! Because cortico sounds a bit like cortex, and this is messing with their heads... right? Head... mind.... cortex... right?. I’m only JOIN THE DOTS here...!



<logs onto 8kun to blow some minds with this stunning news...>


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Would agree, though in different places it picks up other influences and trends quite happily.


Here the paedogeddon side is more dominant. I don't think it will ever reach anything near the scale it has in the US because of that, though - it's lost a big chunk of its basic appeal.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Here the paedogeddon side is more dominant. I don't think it will ever reach anything near the scale it has in the US because of that, though - it's lost a big chunk of its basic appeal.



And the idea of trump going off to save trafficked kids is less plausible and culturally relevant


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Here the paedogeddon side is more dominant. I don't think it will ever reach anything near the scale it has in the US because of that, though - it's lost a big chunk of its basic appeal.



In Australia it centres very much around the virus (compared to the failed Trumpist fantasies in the USA), as well as unease about China (ongoing local concern), and is also facilitated by a pre-existing strong anti-vaxxer movement.

I take your point about how it is currently centred here, though I wouldn't underestimate its propensity to mutate as things develop.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> In Australia it centres very much around the virus (compared to the failed Trumpist fantasies in the USA), as well as unease about China (ongoing local concern), and is also facilitated by a pre-existing strong anti-vaxxer movement.
> 
> I take your point about how it is currently centred here, though I wouldn't underestimate its propensity to mutate as things develop.


About the virus being fake you mean?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> About the virus being fake you mean?



I’m sure there is a thread of that, but I was reading about the “virus as bioweapon created by the Chinese” version.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

I had a slight argument with a girl I was seeing a while back who isn't in any way a conspiracy theorist but she was convinced there was evidence the virus came from a Chinese lab, possibly deliberately.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I had an argument with a girl I was seeing a while back who isn't in any way a conspiracy theorist but she was convinced there was evidence the virus came from a Chinese lab, possibly deliberately.



The proximity of that virology lab to the area it emerged is certainly something that has also been noted by non-conspiracy types. 
I haven't looked up the most up to date evidence regarding the origin of the virus tbf, but even in those rarified quarters the suspicions seem to relate to an accidental release as opposed to the 'bioweapon' nonsense.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

It's not impossible it was released accidentally (there was a SARS outbreak in 2005 when someone got infected in a lab) but unlikely imo.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> It's not impossible it was released accidentally (there was a SARS outbreak in 2005 when someone got infected in a lab) but unlikely imo.



There have been arguments about particular sequences in the virus genome, some of which are the same as you see in cases of manipulation, but these sequences also occur naturally.  I haven't looked deeply into it and it's well out of the range of the genetics I used to study back in the day.

I haven't seen anything on this since early October, which seemed to refute the idea.   Nothing even a little bit credible supporting the idea since late July.  I think it's most likely a natural source that we will never fully pin down, but opinions are like arseholes etc...


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2020)

Those posts a bit further upthread from SheilaNaGig and from others responding to her, have been fascinating and full of great insights 

Respect to trying your best to see where they're coming from and offer alternative perspectives 

*But!! *

I *seriously* doubt that I'd ever be patient enough to be so kind with the rope ladder! -- online, *or* in real life!

For the same reason that it's been a long time since I did any left-inclined political canvassing  , I've been determined to avoid as much as I can arguing directly with conspiranutter irrationalists 

I'd be the very worst person of _anyone _to persuade these twazzocks about the errors of their 'thinking' -- ranting and pisstaking about their idiocy, with anti-loon likemindeds on here or in the pub, is much easier, and vastly more fun


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Those posts a bit further upthread from SheilaNaGig and from others responding to her, have been fascinating and full of great insights
> 
> Respect to trying your best to see where they're coming from and offer alternative perspectives
> 
> ...



Certainly easier and more fun. 

That said, I'm a bit wary of some posters who bang the drum for compulsion when all they have done is call someone a cunt on a platform they won't see.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Certainly easier and more fun.
> 
> That said, I'm a bit wary of some posters who bang the drum for compulsion when all they have done is call someone a cunt on a platform they won't see.



Dissing loons and rubbishing anti-vaccination conspiranoids  doesn't necessarily lead to advocating compulsion on vaccination though.

Personally, I'd take *a lot* of persuading that compulsion is the way to go-- *big* risk of counterproductivity to that approach


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Dissing loons and rubbishing anti-cavvination consoiranoids  doesn't necessarily lead to advocating compuslion on vaccination though.
> 
> Personally, I'd take *a lot* of persuading that compulsion is the way to go-- *big* risk of counterproductivity to that approach



'Compulsion' in reality would take the form of certain services being denied to unvaccinated individuals but I can't see 'the optics'* necesarily working out great there either.

* - ugh! bit sick in mouth..


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

Is anyone talking about compulsion here though, unless I've missed something? I'm not even sure the smallpox vaccine was mandatory? It will be a year or so before the vaccine is available to the entire population in any case


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Is anyone talking about compulsion here though, unless I've missed something? I'm not even sure the smallpox vaccine was mandatory? It will be a year or so before the vaccine is available to the entire population in any case



Yeah, I think in terms of the general population the queue will have to go down a _lot_ before it gets to otherwise healthy people who whine about not wanting it.
We have recently seen reports about anti-vaxxer healthcare workers, though.  I think that will be one of the early fault lines.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yeah, I think in terms of the general population the queue will have to go down a _lot_ before it gets to otherwise healthy people who whine about not wanting it.
> We have recently seen reports about anti-vaxxer healthcare workers, though.  I think that will be one of the early fault lines.



Yeah, people are talking about compulsion (either for or against) as if it's a thing that it's a) about to happen imminently and b) enforceable in current circumstances and it's just not.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 17, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah, people are talking about compulsion (either for or against) as if it's a thing that it's a) about to happen imminently and b) enforceable in current circumstances and it's just not.



Most of the vaccine moans I've heard are from friends and family saying it will probably be ages til it comes round to their turn.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Is anyone talking about compulsion here though, unless I've missed something? I'm not even sure the smallpox vaccine was mandatory? I*t will be a year or so before the vaccine is available to the entire population in any case*



While that's almost certainly true, there is surely a fair chance (subject to relevant approvals, safety certification, etc.) that in the UK, one or more vaccines will reach a *good proportion* a lot sooner 

There are *plenty* of people who are older, have certain designated underlying conditions, etc. 
I wouldn't be all that surprised --now! -- if those who get the flu vaccine as standard end up getting a Covid vaccine well earlier than a year away ...

</wearing vaccine-optimist's hat  >


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> And the idea of trump going off to save trafficked kids is less plausible and culturally relevant


"Now, sure, satanic paedophiles secretly rule the world, but I draw the line at believing _Trump_ is going to fix it - I'm not crazy ffs"


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2020)

This stuff is grim though. I saw a fb thread where someone's dad had died of covid and the comments were like 'that's really sad but how do you know he didnt die with covid and not of covid? How old was he,  did he have any health problems? I'm very sorry but that doesn't mean you should tell me to wear a mask!' Really nasty, and I'm sure not all of them would have been 'conspiracy theorists' either tbh


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

People can very defensive of their beliefs, especially if those beliefs are based on sand. They need to dig in deeper whenever they encounter a threat.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Here the paedogeddon side is more dominant. I don't think it will ever reach anything near the scale it has in the US because of that, though - it's lost a big chunk of its basic appeal.




It’s really interesting to see the way this shit is working elsewhere in the world. It’s got nil traction in some places, while in others it’s heavy with the local concerns (e.g. the Australian version has the “China makes fake virus” stuff turned up much higher).


----------



## Cloo (Nov 18, 2020)

I don't get how people see lockdowns as part of a conspiracy. It doesn't serve the government anything to lock everyone down. It's not as though we were on the verge of a national revolution that would have overthrown the government before this kicked off (though fuck knows, we should have been), nor did that even look like even a vague possibility. And most of the sort of people complaining it's a conspiracy are not even the kind of people who disagree with the government.

There's a vast difference between 'Stay at home to break the transmission of a disease' and 'Inform us if you hear anyone criticise the government' - agreeing to do the former hardly means a person will somehow be 'primed' to agree to the latter, which seems to be the implication of the 'It's about complete control!!!' crowd. I mean, people bring up people 'informing' on neighbours breaking lockdown but TBH I think hardly anyone does or is interested in doing so. Most people would not bother to say anything about one person popping round to another's especially as there may be some good reason. But they'd also be perfectly in their rights to shop some twats having a massive party not because that 'helps the government' that obeying lockdown has somehow made them slavishly devoted to, but because it's a responsible thing to do in the middle of a pandemic.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

It’s allowing the AI drones and cameras a chance to learn without the usual crowds, which can confuse it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

Standing 6 feet apart is the same thing: gives the AI a chance to look at our faces and recognise us without the interference caused by too many people standing together.

No one has yet explained to me how wearing a mask fits with this theory though.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

The thing is, there’s a grain of truth here, inasmuch as there is now discussion about using AI to ensure social distancing. Just enough to strengthen the conspiracy.









						Machine learning could check if you’re social distancing properly at work
					

Andrew Ng’s startup Landing AI has created a new workplace monitoring tool that issues an alert when anyone is less than the desired distance from a colleague. Six feet apart: On Thursday, the startup released a blog post with a new demo video showing off a new social distancing detector. On the...




					www.technologyreview.com
				













						Facial Recognition Technology: the answer to social distancing or discriminatory? - Cloisters - Barristers Chambers
					

Covid-19: Is Facial Recognition Technology in the workspace, the answer to social distancing or discriminatory?…



					www.cloisters.com
				








Once again, for the avoidance of doubt, I do not believe this shit.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2020)

The government are tracking our phones, credit card purchases and Facebook data etc anyway ffs. Privacy has been dead for years, you don't need to invent a pandemic.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2020)

And masks don't help with facial recognition, some of the companies involved in this have actually complained about it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> And masks don't help with facial recognition, some of the companies involved in this have actually complained about it.



Maybe emphasizing this might improve compliance ? 

(sorry ! I'm just after whatever means will further increase mask wearing, and help bring the pandemic under control ...)


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> And masks don't help with facial recognition, some of the companies involved in this have actually complained about it.



This us what I mean about internal inconsistencies. 

Plenty of conspiracists are gobbling this up so indiscriminately that they don't stop to question the inconsistencies. Pointing them out without mocking sometimes allows for doubt to creep in. That's one of the reasons I'm paying attention to this stuff: so I can throw light on it when the chance arises.

But then the more dangerous ones are those who are more discerning, more "grounded", if you like: they'll dismiss the ones who hold conflicting opinions while doubling down on their own nonsense.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Maybe emphasizing this might improve compliance ?
> 
> (sorry ! I'm just after whatever means will further increase mask wearing, and help bring the pandemic under control ...)



Nothing works. I was managing the queue on the door of the shop the other day and a woman was very pissed off she had to wait. We have a strict policy of only one unmasked person in the shop at a time and she was refusing to wear a mask. So she had to wait for the unmasked person who was inside to finish his shopping. She stood there for about half an hour while I let in about 10 people ahead of her who were wearing a mask. 

A woman who loudly declared she couldn't wear a mask (because she'd had Covid, shed been hospitalised with it, and a mask interferes with her breathing*) then borrowed her bf's when I said "That's okay but you'll have to wait, only one unmasked person etc." and as soon as she was in the shop, whipped off the mask. I asked her to step outside because now there were 2 unmasked adults in the shop, she started arguing, put the mask on, kept pulling it down round her chin whenever I wasn't looking directly at her.


*was she lying? Was it true but even though she knows how serious covid us she doesn't  a shit? No idea.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 18, 2020)

Yeah, I know. Compliance among the seriously anti-mask deniers is never going to be good, but if their fear of facial recog cameras is higher, maybe a few of the less committed might just wear a mask enough that some prevention occurs.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 18, 2020)

A mate of mine posted a video the other day which was talking about how we were being forced to wear masks and all this was the start of the great reset and we would eventually pay for everything with facial recognition. He got angry when another mate asked how we are supposed to pay for stuff with our faces if we are wearing a mask?

The mask is to condition us into being controlled apparently.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2020)

Yeah some of the Barrington stuff works because it also appeals to people who think of themselves as more rational and not susceptible to the usual conspiracy theories.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

"My experts are more expert than your experts ..."


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

Yes. We're all being "trained".

The stupid irony here is that the less voluntary compliance there is, the more likely it is that enforced control is introduced. Like that AI recognition stuff I posted earlier to check for proper social distancing. And if course if that happens it "proves" that was the plan all along. Confirmation bias.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

souljacker said:


> A mate of mine posted a video the other day which was talking about how we were being forced to wear masks and all this was the start of the great reset and we would eventually pay for everything with facial recognition. He got angry when another mate asked how we are supposed to pay for stuff with our faces if we are wearing a mask?
> 
> The mask is to condition us into being controlled apparently.


as opposed to the years of socialisation we're given at school and work etc


----------



## existentialist (Nov 18, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Yeah, I know. Compliance among the seriously anti-mask deniers is never going to be good, but if their fear of facial recog cameras is higher, maybe a few of the less committed might just wear a mask enough that some prevention occurs.


We should be using facial recognition cameras to spot offenders, then. No civil liberties worries for the mask wearers, and the refuseniks can take their chances


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

I presume the shop managers would frown on people pointing to in-store cameras even if you haven't got them and saying "shhhhhh watch them they're all round the store and filming anyone without a mask on, passing it up to Control  "


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2020)

Security guard at work has started spouting common law bollocks. Had to walk away


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It’s allowing the AI drones and cameras a chance to learn without the usual crowds, which can confuse it.


Aha! In my feeble attempts to engage so far I usually just ask them 'who do you think is benefitting from the lockdowns then and how'  and so far haven't had an answer, but that idea is.. an answer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

existentialist said:


> We should be using facial recognition cameras to spot offenders, then. No civil liberties worries for the mask wearers, and the refuseniks can take their chances


and those exempt from wearing masks?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> I presume the shop managers would frown on people pointing to in-store cameras even if you haven't got them and saying "shhhhhh watch them they're all round the store and filming anyone without a mask on, passing it up to Control  "


control? are you sure? i thought he left the circus years ago


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

That was M


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2020)

I don't know...companies who make face masks and thermometers?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

two sheds said:


> That was M


no, control. he was eased out of the circus after auld jim prideaux got captured by the czechs and alleline took over


----------



## danski (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> and those exempt from wearing masks?


There will be records of their exemption.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

danski said:


> There will be records of their exemption.


not sure every deaf person in the country who relies on lipreading will have registered an exemption


----------



## danski (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> not sure every deaf person in the country who relies on lipreading will have registered an exemption


If they are lip reading, they can still wear a mask you div


----------



## bimble (Nov 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I don't know...companies who make face masks and thermometers?


And the loungewear industry.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

danski said:


> If they are lip reading, they can still wear a mask you div


yeh all the exempt people (barring those with no ears) can still wear masks.

but lots of people communicating by bsl also need to see faces:









						Face masks can shut out deaf people – wear one of these transparent ones instead
					

Wearing one that covers your mouth can make lip-reading impossible and hinder the 12 million people in the UK who rely on it




					www.independent.co.uk
				



unless you think deaf people always travel singly


----------



## danski (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh all the exempt people (barring those with no ears) can still wear masks.
> 
> tell you what, check your facts first next time
> View attachment 239428
> ...


Sorry, I forgot you are the cleverest boy on the boards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

danski said:


> Sorry, I forgot you are the cleverest boy on the boards.


i'm most certainly not the cleverest boy on the boards. there's people who know rather more than i do about pretty much every subject here. which is why i don't go round calling people stupid or sarky clever


----------



## danski (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm most certainly not the cleverest boy on the boards. there's people who know rather more than i do about pretty much every subject here. which is why i don't go round calling people stupid or sarky clever


Pedantry. I reckon you know most about that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

danski said:


> Pedantry. I reckon you know most about that.


wrong again. my reputation for pedantry is based on activity from many years ago, and although hard won that reputation is by no means any longer deserved, not when there are many other greater pedants than i posting here such as the recently arrived platinumsage whose pedantry extends to areas i would never consider going.


----------



## danski (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> wrong again. my reputation for pedantry is based on activity from many years ago, and although hard won that reputation is by no means any longer deserved, not when there are many other greater pedants than i posting here such as the recently arrived platinumsage whose pedantry extends to areas i would never consider going.


Anyway, that linked article says about using transparent face masks. Problem solved.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

danski said:


> Anyway, that linked article says about using transparent face masks. Problem solved.


i've not yet seen anyone wearing such a mask, i hope they're a thing


----------



## tony.c (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i've not yet seen anyone wearing such a mask, i hope they're a thing


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

tony.c said:


> View attachment 239430


not surprised i haven't seen them, they look like a device for holding the head in place


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

looks more like a visor than a mask, and wouldn't it steam up?


----------



## tony.c (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> not surprised i haven't seen them, they look like a device for holding the head in place


Other clear masks are available.








						Coronavirus: Call for clear face masks to be 'the norm'
					

Transparent masks allow deaf people to communicate - but supplies are short where they are most needed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

tony.c said:


> Other clear masks are available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope they eliminate the difficulties. but these masks ^ make the wearer look like the joker.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> wrong again. my reputation for pedantry is based on activity from many years ago, and although hard won that reputation is by no means any longer deserved, not when there are many other greater pedants than i posting here such as the recently arrived platinumsage whose pedantry extends to areas i would never consider going.



I find it hard to believe that people here consider you a pedant. They only aspect of annoying pedanting that you seem to excel at is never admitting that you were wrong.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I find it hard to believe that people here consider you a pedant. They only aspect of annoying pedanting that you seem to excel at is never admitting that you were wrong.


that's not pedantry, pedantry is excessive attention to detail.


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not pedantry, pedantry is excessive attention to detail.



But it is “annoying pedanting” which is what I actually said.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> But it is “annoying pedanting” which is what I actually said.


no, it isn't. it is perhaps annoying. but it is not 'pedanting'.


----------



## klang (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> there's people who know rather more than i do about pretty much every subject here.


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> I find it hard to believe that people here consider you a pedant. They only aspect of annoying pedanting that you seem to excel at is never admitting that you were wrong.


Pedant*ry*, there’s no such word as pedanting.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2020)

tony.c said:


> View attachment 239430


Saw security in sainsbury's wearing one of these


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It’s really interesting to see the way this shit is working elsewhere in the world. It’s got nil traction in some places, while in others it’s heavy with the local concerns (e.g. the Australian version has the “China makes fake virus” stuff turned up much higher).


It's pretty driven by the mainstream imo, which they'd obviously deny but seems clear. So for instance both the US and AU have had a lot of anti-China rhetoric in the media and from politicians, but we haven't really had so much here - but there's been a lot of anti-Muslim stuff here around the virus, "muslims are spreading it and the police don't do anything", because that is a mainstream prejudice here.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 18, 2020)

Is there any reason for someone not to wear a visor if a mask is a problem? I’ve seen a few people with them including someone at work. Can’t think why places couldn’t insist on mask or visors only.


----------



## elbows (Nov 18, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Is there any reason for someone not to wear a visor if a mask is a problem? I’ve seen a few people with them including someone at work. Can’t think why places couldn’t insist on mask or visors only.



Visors are mostly supposed to be for eye protection, they do not replace masks. 

A friend of a friend of my mothers apparently got asked to leave ASDA recently as a result of thinking a visor would be acceptable instead of a mask.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2020)

There's also the speech-to-text app that has been mentioned on here.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 18, 2020)

elbows said:


> Visors are mostly supposed to be for eye protection, they do not replace masks.
> 
> A friend of a friend of my mothers apparently got asked to leave ASDA recently as a result of thinking a visor would be acceptable instead of a mask.



That's odd. Quite a few of the workers at my local supermarket wear visors. I know they don't give full protection but I'm surprised they would ask someone to leave.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

If someone at the shop tells me they're hard of hearing, we go outside and take our masks off.
Obviously this doesn't work in


Dogsauce said:


> Is there any reason for someone not to wear a visor if a mask is a problem? I’ve seen a few people with them including someone at work. Can’t think why places couldn’t insist on mask or visors only.




As elbows says, visors are no good. The aerosols easily migrate out of the sides and the bottom of the shield. They’re pretty good at protecting the wearer though.

Like the masks with a valve : pretty good for the person wearing it, worse than useless for those on the outside because the vent directs a single concentrated plume of air. I always step away from the valve side and tell them why.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

souljacker said:


> That's odd. Quite a few of the workers at my local supermarket wear visors. I know they don't give full protection but I'm surprised they would ask someone to leave.




There’s a lot of misunderstanding around all this stuff. Like the masks with valve thing.

There’s needs to be far more and much better information dissemination about these details, including how to facilitate communication for those who need help (English as a second language can make talking with a mask really tricky too), how to be more expressive with hands, eyebrows etc. Even just how to I wear the mask properly


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 18, 2020)

Scroll down til you pass the photo to find some pertinent information:









						Why a face shield alone may not protect you from coronavirus
					

Plastic visors are widely used to protect people in shops, bars and beauty salons from the coronavirus. But is a visor enough protection from airborne infection?




					www.bbc.com


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not pedantry, pedantry is excessive attention to detail.


This is my favourite post of the year so far on urban, especially as it's not entirely right


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 19, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> Is there any reason for someone not to wear a visor if a mask is a problem? I’ve seen a few people with them including someone at work. Can’t think why places couldn’t insist on mask or visors only.


PTSD


----------



## retribution (Nov 19, 2020)

Argh I thought I would attempt to correct an...acquaintance on Facebook who has been dragged into some sort of "socialists against lockdown" standpoint. He's one of the "the first peak happened before lockdown began/deaths from other diseases are up" brigade. Urbs: help me educate our comrade: good sources to demonstrate that lockdown saved lives? I can't believe i'm having to ask for that


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2020)

I can't work out if this is real or not


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2020)

retribution said:


> Argh I thought I would attempt to correct an...acquaintance on Facebook who has been dragged into some sort of "socialists against lockdown" standpoint. He's one of the "the first peak happened before lockdown began/deaths from other diseases are up" brigade. Urbs: help me educate our comrade: good sources to demonstrate that lockdown saved lives? I can't believe i'm having to ask for that


don't waste your time is my suggestion. might as well shout at the sea.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I can't work out if this is real or not



nothing is real any more


----------



## souljacker (Nov 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I can't work out if this is real or not



It's very funny, that's for sure.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2020)

I think it's accurate even if not real


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I can't work out if this is real or not



2nd from left is real  
But seem to have got himself banned from youtube


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 22, 2020)

In Germany, this one, but a security guard apparently quits when a speaker at a covid-denier rally compares herself to Sophie Scholl. The guy is escorted off and the speaker then throws her stuff on the floor and runs off the stage upset, which I'm not convinced that Sophie Scholl would have done.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2020)

This is a great read:



> In brief, the six principal plays in the denialist playbook are:
> 
> *Doubt the Science*
> *Question Scientists’ Motives and Integrity*
> ...











						The Denialist Playbook
					

On vaccines, evolution, and more, rejection of science has followed a familiar pattern




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Lorca (Nov 23, 2020)

Apparently 'Jana from Hannover' has been posting nonsense on Telegram about concentration camps being set up for covid-deniers. Absolute gall of the kid to compare herself to the great Sophie Scholl


----------



## tony.c (Nov 23, 2020)

Anti-lockdown protesters were out again in Liverpool on Saturday. Another 15 arrested.
15 arrests as anti lockdown protesters march through city centre








						15 arrested by police in another anti-lockdown protest in Liverpool
					

16 were arrested in a similar march in the city against coronavirus restrictions last week




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## tony.c (Nov 23, 2020)

"This is like 1930s Germany. I guess you are just following orders."
12 arrested in Basildon.
https://www.echo-news.co.uk/news/18890143.shocking-scenes-it-kicks-off-basildon/


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 24, 2020)

£17K and counting:











						She’s back! Quinn Blakey hair salon open again during lockdown totalling in £17,000 fines for ‘Magna Carta’ hairdresser
					

A hair salon in West Yorkshire has now been fined four times by Kirklees Council for staying open during lockdown, totalling £17,000.




					www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> £17K and counting:
> 
> View attachment 240256
> 
> ...



£27k now. 









						Covid-19: Bradford salon fined £17,000 for lockdown opening
					

Sinead Quinn opened Quinn Blakey Hairdressers in Oakenshaw in breach of government restrictions.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

Seems that its a council thing rather than a police thing so I wonder where it goes from here?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 24, 2020)

Will mean council doesn't have to cut services? Public interest sounds like to me


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 24, 2020)

Tbh I am uncomfortable with councils just adding on massive fines as long as they see fit. At some point the courts have to get involved so that it's on some sort of proper basis.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Tbh I am uncomfortable with councils just adding on massive fines as long as they see fit. At some point the courts have to get involved so that it's on some sort of proper basis.


They will when enough time has passed for her to have formally missed payments.  Then there'll be a summons and a magistrate will decide whether she should pay the full amount and then there'll be the appeal afterwards. She probably won't pay all of it.  But every time she proclaims fotler bullshit she'll be paying another 10% I reckon.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 24, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Tbh I am uncomfortable with councils just adding on massive fines as long as they see fit. At some point the courts have to get involved so that it's on some sort of proper basis.


I'm not sure exactly how it works in terms of procedure, but if she is staying open taking income, the fines surely need to keep up with her to be a deterrent (in principle, although I'm guessing £27K is probably overkill for three weeks).


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 24, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Tbh I am uncomfortable with councils just adding on massive fines as long as they see fit. At some point the courts have to get involved so that it's on some sort of proper basis.



They should do it like in the old days and board it up with the occupants inside.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Tbh I am uncomfortable with councils just adding on massive fines as long as they see fit. At some point the courts have to get involved so that it's on some sort of proper basis.



When the covid fixed penalty fines were introduced, they were made available for councils to use, so I can't see a problem.

She's breaking the law, she knows what the penalties are, so fuck her TBH.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> When the covid fixed penalty fines were introduced, they were made available for councils to use, so I can't see a problem.
> 
> She's breaking the law, she knows what the penalties are, so fuck her TBH.



She clearly thinks she's not guilty so she should really get her chance to argue that in a court or something.  The constant adding of fines without any recourse to a defence does seems a bit dodgy regardless of how much of a knob she is.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> She clearly thinks she's not guilty so she should really get her chance to argue that in a court or something.  The constant adding of fines without any recourse to a defence does seems a bit dodgy regardless of how much of a knob she is.



Err, we're in the middle of a pandemic, strict laws are in place, backed by strict fines, she knows that, but thinks the law doesn't apply to her because she got legal advice from some fucking facebook post she's read, she's a fucking idiot. 

To stop the fines being issued all she has to do is close the business, it's all very simple. Or, go to court to get a ruling to overturn the law, which of course wouldn't happen,

Otherwise, she'll get her time in court when she's summoned for non-payment of fines, whereupon I hope they bankrupt the twat.

Personally I think they should have included a clause in the law to allow the authorities to get a High Court writ to closedown these twats, break that & they would be arrested for contempt of court, and heading to prison if they continued with their fuckwitty.  

Other counties haven't pussyfooted around like the UK, when it comes to enforcement of covid laws.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 24, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Err, we're in the middle of a pandemic, strict laws are in place, backed by strict fines, she knows that, but thinks the law doesn't apply to her because she got legal advice from some fucking facebook post she's read, she's a fucking idiot.
> 
> To stop the fines being issued all she has to do is close the business, it's all very simple. Or, go to court to get a ruling to overturn the law, which of course wouldn't happen,
> 
> ...



Sure, she's a toxic prick.  That doesn't change the fact that just piling up the level of fine doesn't seem to be doing anything.  You yourself made a post about the £10k fines not working.  Just adding more and more to the debt without getting her into a court where she can argue her case and lose doesn't seem like the best way to go about things.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> Sure, she's a toxic prick.  That doesn't change the fact that just piling up the level of fine doesn't seem to be doing anything.  You yourself made a post about the £10k fines not working.  Just adding more and more to the debt without getting her into a court where she can argue her case and lose doesn't seem like the best way to go about things.



As I said, the failure has been not turning it into an arrestable offence for contempt of court, the council can only play the cards they have been given.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 24, 2020)

FWIW it looks like there is an appeal process against the fines:




__





						Coronavirus Act 2020
					

An Act to make provision in connection with coronavirus; and for connected purposes.




					www.legislation.gov.uk
				




But if you think Magna Carta takes precedent you won’t use that.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 24, 2020)

Magna Carta fines would only be pennies  

which with compound interest would be more than the UK earns in a decade.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Magna Carta fines would only be pennies
> 
> which with compound interest would be more than the UK earns in a decade.


This decade, anyway


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 24, 2020)

two sheds said:


> Magna Carta fines would only be pennies


Or  maybe .....

Farthings?
Groats?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 24, 2020)

UK man who blames Jews for COVID-19 wears swastika to court
					

A JUDGE at the Old Bailey in London ordered a man accused of stirring up racial hatred out of his courtroom this week after he noticed the accused was




					www.patheos.com
				




Well well, there's a fucking surprise


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks like local councils will be given powers to forcibly close businesses that don't comply:



> Local Authorities will be given streamlined powers to issue improvement and restriction notices to businesses that are breaching COVID-secure rules, with the ability to compel the immediate closure of a premise that is not complying with COVID-Secure regulations.



COVID-19 Winter Plan - GOV.UK (www.gov.uk) 

Should be interesting.


----------



## Southlondon (Nov 25, 2020)

Teaboy said:


> She clearly thinks she's not guilty so she should really get her chance to argue that in a court or something.  The constant adding of fines without any recourse to a defence does seems a bit dodgy regardless of how much of a knob she is.


A fixed penalty notice is not a fine it’s an opportunity to pay a fixed amount (reduced if paid promptly), and thus avoid going to court and receiving a criminal record, costs and probably an increased amount to pay as a fine. If she thinks she has a case, although it seems pretty cut and dry to me, it’s her prerogative  to do so. If the courts rule in her favour she won’t have to pay the FPN and I’d it was incorrectly issued she’d be able to claim back costs. The council officers down this way seem to be issuing them as a last resort after educating the person first so they have ample opportunity not to stop being antisocial arseholes before any FPN is issued as a last resort


----------



## prunus (Nov 26, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not pedantry, pedantry is excessive attention to detail.



Is it though? I think certainly some examples of excessive attention to detail would qualify as pedantry, not all would - and additionally there are plenty of examples of pedantry that aren’t focussed on detail but rather precision (which can be at a description level significantly higher than detail).   I’m not sure the above definitional criterion is either necessary or sufficient on its own.


----------



## bimble (Nov 26, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> UK man who blames Jews for COVID-19 wears swastika to court
> 
> 
> A JUDGE at the Old Bailey in London ordered a man accused of stirring up racial hatred out of his courtroom this week after he noticed the accused was
> ...


wtf. That's a surprisingly err.. traditional choice of adornment isn't it. 
Does anyone know what crime he's accused of when it says 'faces seven charges of publishing, distributing and possessing anti-Semitic coronavirus hoax material on the Internet.'?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2020)

bimble said:


> wtf. That's a surprisingly err.. traditional choice of adornment isn't it.
> Does anyone know what crime he's accused of when it says 'faces seven charges of publishing, distributing and possessing anti-Semitic coronavirus hoax material on the Internet.'?


Inciting hatred maybe? Or creating a public order offence?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 26, 2020)

Presumably incitement to racial hatred - it does say "accused of stirring up racial hatred" in the title.


> This offence refers to:
> 
> 
> deliberately provoking hatred of a racial group
> ...







__





						Incitement to ethnic or racial hatred - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 27, 2020)

Tattoo shop raided again as Aron Walton confronts officers
					

"That warrant there has no wet signature from a judge"




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				





Mr Walton's footage shows him citing the Magna Carta while accusing a council officer of "high treason, for which you will stand trial before a jury of the people, and which still carries the gallows".


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 27, 2020)

How an anti-lockdown 'truthpaper' bypasses online factcheckers
					

Self-published newspaper uses Facebook and Twitter to recruit volunteers and increase reach




					www.theguardian.com
				




So, first up against the wall.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2020)

A mate of mine who was really active in the Russian opposition when I lived out there, did lots of organising of protests etc and support for the LGBT community (not easy in Russia) has now become a covid truther and most of the posts on her Facebook page are about this topic, she posts stuff multiple times a day and all the people commenting on her stuff have profile pics saying 'Stop the fake pandemic' and that sort of thing. We used to hang out loads when I lived there. Not really sure what to say.  the depressing thing is most people seem to be agreeing with her too.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 28, 2020)

More arrests in London today.









						Police arrest 155 anti-lockdown protesters in London
					

Police say demonstrations are illegal and risk spreading coronavirus, but rights groups say claim is ‘outrageous’




					www.theguardian.com
				




There's currently no exemption for protest at all, no matter how COVID-safe, from the lockdown regulations (not that anti-mask rallies are really ever going to be in compliance with the COVID-safe clauses). Not sure whether it will be coming back.


----------



## killer b (Nov 28, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> the depressing thing is most people seem to be agreeing with her too.


most people have her snoozed more likely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> More arrests in London today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but on the other hand it's not explicitly banned.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 28, 2020)

killer b said:


> most people have her snoozed more likely.


True, she does have like 3000 Facebook friends or something daft


----------



## nogojones (Nov 28, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> but on the other hand it's not explicitly banned.


Why the Guardian is going downhill... calling Big Brother Watch a human rights group. Guardian wankers


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 28, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Why the Guardian is going downhill... calling Big Brother Watch a human rights group. Guardian wankers



IMO, overall, the linked article looks a fair bit better as a report of what (probably?) happened, than your sneering (and lazy!) dismissal suggests.

And I'm just as hostile as you against conspiraloons. Guardian is no supporter of them either.


----------



## gosub (Nov 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> More arrests in London today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would have to go through parliament again in 2022


----------



## nogojones (Nov 29, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> IMO, overall, the linked article looks a fair bit better as a report of what (probably?) happened, than your sneering (and lazy!) dismissal suggests.
> 
> And I'm just as hostile as you against conspiraloons. Guardian is no supporter of them either.


I'm not complaining about the general coverage of the protest, but that they consider Big Brother Watch a human rights organisation and not the far right lobbying hump of shit that it is. They should know better.

Guardian wankers


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> More arrests in London today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks mental.



One thing the reporter commented  - the bloke who is shown being arrested early on was done because he was in a ‘gang’ of 3 people - yet as he was being arrested, a large gang of photographers all jostled together taking snaps of the arrest seemed immune/invisible to the police or the rules.

And - seems like a lot of the filth have their masks under their noses - what a farce.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 29, 2020)

From police twitter:
​_Colleague talking about yesterday"I never had "MAGNA CARTA!" shouted at me so often" _​_Me "You should have called back "DID SHE DIE IN VAIN?!"_​


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 29, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> One thing the reporter commented  - the bloke who is shown being arrested early on was done because he was in a ‘gang’ of 3 people - yet as he was being arrested, a large gang of photographers all jostled together taking snaps of the arrest seemed


You're allowed to gather for work purposes. (There have also been some exemptions for journalists as "key workers" in the past but I cba looking them up to check if they are still applicable.)


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Tbh I am uncomfortable with councils just adding on massive fines as long as they see fit. At some point the courts have to get involved so that it's on some sort of proper basis.


She’s just been issued with a closure notice so will have her day in court.









						Covid-19: Bradford hair salon taken to court over lockdown opening
					

Kirklees Council said Quinn Blakey's owner and customers had been "illegal, selfish and reckless".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2020)

belboid said:


> She’s just been issued with a closure notice so will have her day in court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bit bloody late with the closure notice, considering she can re-open on Wednesday.


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> IMO, overall, the linked article looks a fair bit better as a report of what (probably?) happened, than your sneering (and lazy!) dismissal suggests.
> 
> And I'm just as hostile as you against conspiraloons. Guardian is no supporter of them either.


Is the guardian your girlfriend?


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 30, 2020)

Absolutely, I worship everything that's ever written it, completely uncritically


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 30, 2020)

Not for instance  :

Here's a far from bad article about how best to counter conspiracy theorists (yesterday's Observer)


----------



## chilango (Nov 30, 2020)

killer b said:


> Is the guardian your girlfriend?


William of Walworth and The Guardian sitting in a tree, 
k, i, s, s, n, i, g...


----------



## prunus (Nov 30, 2020)

chilango said:


> William of Walworth and The Guardian sitting in a tree,
> k, i, s, s, n, i, g...



I’m hoping that’s a deliberate skit on the erstwhile Grauniad’s reputation


----------



## chilango (Nov 30, 2020)

prunus said:


> I’m hoping that’s a deliberate skit on the erstwhile Grauniad’s reputation


----------



## killer b (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 30, 2020)

killer b said:


> Is the guardian your girlfriend?


The _Guardian_ is Canadian?


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2020)

Quite enjoyed this little exchange. 
The ending is exactly what you'd expect, her qualifications definitely go to another school.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 30, 2020)

bimble said:


> Quite enjoyed this little exchange.
> The ending is exactly what you'd expect, her qualifications definitely go to another school.
> 
> View attachment 241087
> ...


BOOM


----------



## NoXion (Nov 30, 2020)

I'm always surprised how people like Kate lack the self-awareness to realise that such answers mark them out as Billy Bullshitter.


----------



## gosub (Nov 30, 2020)

bimble said:


> Quite enjoyed this little exchange.
> The ending is exactly what you'd expect, her qualifications definitely go to another school.
> 
> View attachment 241087
> ...



Was looking on a her twitter feed, is now onto 99% of people recover (which I also saw LaurencetwatFox saying.) Flu has that mortality rate ...so we try and innoculate covid is over double that(triple in the UK) and thats before long Covid becomes the pre existing condition. The virologists have calling that stat consistently ALL pandemic, am I being overly pedantic or are these people now arguing against maths as well?


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2020)

gosub said:


> Was looking on a her twitter feed, is now onto 99% of people recover (which I also saw LaurencetwatFox saying.) Flu has that mortality rate ...so we try and innoculate covid is over double that(triple in the UK) and thats before long Covid becomes the pre existing condition. The virologists have calling that stat consistently ALL pandemic, am I being overly pedantic or are these people now arguing against maths as well?


I had a look at her twitter too. Trump enthusiast, believes the election was robbed etc. What can you do.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> View attachment 241126


So, instead of just regurgitating some piece of idiot propaganda, why not give a moment's thought as to why eatch particular mode of protection is appropriate to what it's protecting against? And you might also want to ponder or whether expecting an entire population to wear, say, radiological protection is going to have the desired effect, given how hard it seems to get that scrap of fabric you're busily facepalming at onto people's faces.

A job which is made a lot more difficult when it's being undermined by stupid cunts producing idiocies like this, and even stupider cunts reposting them.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> So, instead of just regurgitating some piece of idiot propaganda, why not give a moment's thought as to why eatch particular mode of protection is appropriate to what it's protecting against? And you might also want to ponder or whether expecting an entire population to wear, say, radiological protection is going to have the desired effect, given how hard it seems to get that scrap of fabric you're busily facepalming at onto people's faces.
> 
> A job which is made a lot more difficult when it's being undermined by stupid cunts producing idiocies like this, and even stupider cunts reposting them.



Erm - no, you’ve got the wrong end of the stick - as my emojis clearly show.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> So, instead of just regurgitating some piece of idiot propaganda, why not give a moment's thought as to why eatch particular mode of protection is appropriate to what it's protecting against? And you might also want to ponder or whether expecting an entire population to wear, say, radiological protection is going to have the desired effect, given how hard it seems to get that scrap of fabric you're busily facepalming at onto people's faces.



TBF, I think he's facepalming at the stupidity of the meme.  



> A job which is made a lot more difficult when it's being undermined by *stupid cunt*s producing idiocies like this, and even stupider cunts reposting them.



Don't drag me into this.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF, I think he's facepalming at the stupidity of the meme.



Correct.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF, I think he's facepalming at the stupidity of the meme.


Course he is


----------



## belboid (Nov 30, 2020)

Either way he should still fuck off.


----------



## gosub (Nov 30, 2020)

bimble said:


> I had a look at her twitter too. Trump enthusiast, believes the election was robbed etc. What can you do.











						British army called in to help quash online coronavirus conspiracy theories
					

The 77th Brigade, which has previously been used against Isis, has been advising the government on how to tackle claims about Covid-19, writes defence editor Kim Sengupta




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)

existentialist said:


> Course he is



Erm - if you cast your mind back you may remember me giving you a link to somewhere that sold bigger size face masks.

Also bear in mind that I wear a mask for 8hrs a day, 5 days a week at work.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> View attachment 241126



Ever tried wearing any of those for a full shift ?
The painting one is loads more comfortable than a loose "medical" face covering.


----------



## bimble (Nov 30, 2020)

What even is my life I’m gonna defend Marty. He was not posting that picture approvingly, appears to have some residual sanity despite where he hangs out online.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2020)

bimble said:


> What even is my life I’m gonna defend Marty. He was not posting that picture approvingly, appears to have some residual sanity despite where he hangs out online.


I'm a little more sceptical, but I shall leave it there...


----------



## 8ball (Nov 30, 2020)

I think people wear rather more protection when anywhere near the Marburg virus


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2020)

bimble said:


> What even is my life I’m gonna defend Marty. He was not posting that picture approvingly, appears to have some residual sanity despite where he hangs out online.



Agreed.

There's been plenty of reasons to pull him up, and in view of his posting history it's easy to jump to conclusions, but on this occasion it's unjustified.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> Ever tried wearing any of those for a full shift ?
> The painting one is loads more comfortable than a loose "medical" face covering.



Interesting - but no, just the medical ones at work and cloth ones on my days off.

The medical ones are good for my work as they are easy to slip under the chin once I’m back in the van and don’t strain my ears.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Erm - if you cast your mind back you may remember me giving you a link to somewhere that sold bigger size face masks.


So you're a shill for Big Face Mask (canine division)


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> So you're a shill for Big Face Mask (canine division)



Are you inferring that existentialist is a mutt?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Are you inferring that existentialist is a mutt?



Or has a big face?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Are you inferring that existentialist is a mutt?


No, you are inferring


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)

8ball said:


> Or has a big face?



He must - otherwise he would have been asking where to procure a large fitting face mask.

I don’t see anything derogatory in having a large face.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 30, 2020)

So danny la rouge hypnotised existentialist ?


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Are you inferring that existentialist is a mutt?


Implying.  The one delivering the implication implies.  The one deriving the inference infers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

I wasn’t even implying


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Implying.  The one delivering the implication implies.  The one deriving the inference infers.



Suggesting then.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2020)

Marty1 said:


> Suggesting then.


That would be the correct word to use, regardless of whether the answer was in the affirmative or not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 30, 2020)

Christ. What have I become?


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 30, 2020)

Spock apparently.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 30, 2020)

It's not 'the deadliest virus in history' but I don't think anyone was claiming that it was.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> It's not 'the deadliest virus in history' but I don't think anyone was claiming that it was.


How do they calculate that anyway? The most contagious vs the highest mortality rare vs the most deaths? could be TB, could be HIV, could be Marberg. Not COVID-19 anyways


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> How do they calculate that anyway? The most contagious vs the highest mortality rare vs the most deaths? could be TB, could be HIV, could be Marberg. Not COVID-19 anyways


Smallpox?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 30, 2020)

I don’t know how they calculate but this chart was doing the rounds at the start of this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

I wonder what the deadliest virus in the world is currently?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 30, 2020)

HIV




> In the modern world, the deadliest virus of all may be HIV. "It is still the one that is the biggest killer," said Dr. Amesh Adalja, an infectious disease physician and spokesman for the Infectious Disease Society of America.












						The deadliest viruses in history
					

These are the 12 most lethal viruses, based on their mortality rates or the number of people they have killed.




					www.livescience.com
				







			https://health.usnews.com/conditions/articles/the-deadliest-viruses-on-earth


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

Not the most contagious though, nor does it have the highest mortality rate


----------



## Raheem (Nov 30, 2020)

Around 600,000 deaths from AIDS last year, so less deadly than Covid 19 in terms of numbers (although obviously not less deadly in a given individual if untreated).


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 30, 2020)

Although this says rabies is the most deadly.






__





						History’s Deadliest Viruses Illustrated to Scale
					

See how the worlds deadliest viruses compare in size, death toll, mortality rate and more. Includes the 2019 Coronavirus (COVID-19).




					ceufast.com
				




*What Are the Top 10 Deadliest Viruses by Mortality Rate?*

Rabies virus: 100%
Zaire Ebolavirus: 60-90%
Marburg virus: 50-90%
Nipah virus: 50-75%
Sudan Ebolavirus: 40-60%
Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome (HPS): 38%
Middle East Respiratory Syndrome (MERS-CoV): 37%
Smallpox: 33%
Japanese Encephalitis: 30%
Lassa Fever: 15-50%



How are you defining “deadliest” though?

It depends if we’re talking about mortality, morbidity, fatality ...


----------



## gosub (Nov 30, 2020)

Or ebola if you look at the other way, ie what are the chances dieing having caught it


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 30, 2020)

Nobody has said C19 is the deadliest


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Although this says rabies is the most deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hence my initial post:


Orang Utan said:


> How do they calculate that anyway? The most contagious vs the highest mortality rare vs the most deaths? could be TB, could be HIV, could be Marberg. Not COVID-19 anyways


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 30, 2020)

Sorry, must have been skim reading,

We’ll at least I’ve demonstrated that that I know at least as much as you do


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 30, 2020)

the most contagious must surely be the common cold anyhow


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Nov 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> the most contagious must surely be the common cold anyhow




Which one though?

There are about 200 known viruses that cause symptoms that come underneath the umbrella of the common cold.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> the most contagious must surely be the common cold anyhow



The 'common cold' is not a single virus, the label covers several different rhinoviruses, coronaviruses, influenza viruses, and others too.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The 'common cold' is not a single virus, the label covers several different rhinoviruses, coronaviruses, influenza viruses, and others too.


Being lots of viruses is going to give it an edge, though?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2020)

Raheem said:


> Being lots of viruses is going to give it an edge, though?



No, because the  'common cold' isn't a virus, just a label.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 30, 2020)

Just checked on the World-o-meters tally.

Covid-19 toll is currently 1,471,021 (that's as at 19:32 GMT on 30Nov2020).

and that appalling total shows little sign of stopping or even the rate slowing down, although the daily new cases has topped a rise and the 7-day rolling average appears to be tipping down, very slightly.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 30, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, because the  'common cold' isn't a virus, just a label.


you mean there's a gang of them?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 1, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> The _Guardian_ is Canadian?





Although Canada is   -- recreational  legalised nationwide .... not all 'liberals' are bad


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 1, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Not for instance  :
> 
> Here's a far from bad article about how best to counter conspiracy theorists (yesterday's Observer)




I apologise for the above post being tldr


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 1, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> you mean there's a gang of them?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2020)

may have already been posted - i found this useful








						#ACFM Trip 12: The Cosmic Right | Novara Media
					

The crew discuss the rise of conspiratorial thinking within New Age, spiritual and 'wellness' communities, and the implications this has for the left.




					novaramedia.com
				



*Nadia Idle*, *Keir Milburn* and *Jeremy Gilbert* are back to discuss the recent rise of conspiratorial thinking within New Age, spiritual and ‘wellness’ communities, and what implications this has for the Left, with music by David Bowie, Mark Stewart and Coki.


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 2, 2020)

Interesting article at logically:
Not Anti-Vaccine, Anti COVID-Vaccine: Misinformation Trends in the UK


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> you mean there's a gang of them?



Indeed, a ragtag bunch of coronaviruses, adenoviruses, rhinoviruses, adenoviruses and parainfluenzaviruses.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> Indeed, a ragtag bunch of coronaviruses, adenoviruses, rhinoviruses, adenoviruses and parainfluenzaviruses.


Adeno - the New York of viruses


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2020)

An old fellow clubber of mine has gone full loon antimask antivaxx qanon Bill-Gates-is-injecting-us-with-surveillance-nanobots. Now saying that the vaccine is this generation’s thalidomide and we should be very wary of taking it. Really biting my lip and refraining from posting ‘mate I’ve seen you eating floor pills and snorting mysterypowder in a dirty warehouse with no fire exits, get off that cloud’


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 2, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> An old fellow clubber of mine has gone full loon antimask antivaxx qanon Bill-Gates-is-injecting-us-with-surveillance-nanobots. Now saying that the vaccine is this generation’s thalidomide and we should be very wary of taking it. Really biting my lip and refraining from posting ‘mate I’ve seen you eating floor pills and snorting mysterypowder in a dirty warehouse with no fire exits, get off that cloud’


By choice


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> Interesting article at logically:
> Not Anti-Vaccine, Anti COVID-Vaccine: Misinformation Trends in the UK


“. A study by University College London found that only 49 percent of people surveyed considered themselves very likely to get the vaccine when it became available, with as many as one-fifth of participants considering themselves to be unlikely or very unlikely to get vaccinated.”

I was polled on this. I made it clear at the end that the question was ambiguous. I answered that I was very unlikely to get vaccinated _when it becomes available_. Not because I don’t want to, but because there are other groups who will be vaccinated first. And I’m not at all convinced it will be made available to everyone as quickly as the questions implied.

So if that’s the same survey (and I think it is), there may have been others answering the way I did, not through anti vaxx sentiment, but the form and context of the question asked.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2020)

butchersapron said:


> By choice


Desperation more like


----------



## andysays (Dec 2, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> “. A study by University College London found that only 49 percent of people surveyed considered themselves very likely to get the vaccine when it became available, with as many as one-fifth of participants considering themselves to be unlikely or very unlikely to get vaccinated.”
> 
> I was polled on this. I made it clear at the end that the question was ambiguous. I answered that I was very unlikely to get vaccinated _when it becomes available_. Not because I don’t want to, but because there are other groups who will be vaccinated first. And I’m not at all convinced it will be made available to everyone as quickly as the questions implied.
> 
> So if that’s the same survey (and I think it is), there may have been others answering the way I did, not through anti vaxx sentiment, but the form and context of the question asked.



For the question to make sense, it should really say _when it becomes available for me._

And given the likely priorities it will be quite a while before it's
available to those near the bottom of this list, far less those not on it all.

Who will get the Covid vaccine first?

The Joint Committee on Vaccination and Immunisation (JCVI) has advised that people are given the vaccine in the following order, although there is likely to be some overlap between groups:

residents in a care home for older adults, and their carers
everyone aged 80 and over, and frontline health and social care workers
everyone aged 75 and over
everyone aged 70 and over, and those who are clinically extremely vulnerable
everyone aged 65 and over
people aged 16 to 64 with underlying health conditions which put them at higher risk of serious disease and death from Covid-19
everyone aged 60 and over
everyone aged 55 and over
everyone aged 50 and over


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2020)

andysays said:


> For the question to make sense, it should really say _when it becomes available for me._
> 
> And given the likely priorities it will be quite a while before it's
> available to those near the bottom of this list, far less those not on it all.
> ...



I'm kind of hoping I get in group 6 rather than group 10 (I get the free flu jab, well, am eligible for it).


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'm kind of hoping I get in group 6 rather than group 10 (I get the free flu jab, well, am eligible for it).


I get the flu jab every year, but although early on in the pandemic the news kept saying that meant this that or the next thing would apply to me, none of it ever did.  I was higher risk, but didn’t qualify for supermarket delivery priority back when a slot couldn’t be had for live nor money.  So I sat at home running low on food and worrying.

I can’t see this being any different.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2020)

I'll see if I can blag an octogenarian anti-vaxxer's slot, then.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 2, 2020)

8ball said:


> I'll see if I can blag an octogenarian anti-vaxxer's slot, then.



Or get a job in a care home.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 2, 2020)

Apparently the slogan “Build Back Better” is now taking off along with the phrase “Great Reset” as a sign of our imminent enslavement in a global fascist dictatorship.









						'Great Reset' conspiracy theory takes Twitter by storm after Trudeau's speech on COVID-19
					

Clearly startled by the Great Reset being a real thing, watchers hurried to find it, sending looks for the term taking off on Google.




					www.wionews.com


----------



## elbows (Dec 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently the slogan “Build Back Better” is now taking off along with the phrase “Great Reset” as a sign of our imminent enslavement in a global fascist dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my book the non-nutty version of that stuff would be the ways that post-pandemic recovery, and rather major issues of the century that were already in play such as problems with globalisation, neoliberalism, capitalism and wealth distribution, climate, energy, pollution, combine and interact in the decades ahead. Including questions about whether democratic facades will survive all periods of transition. But then I would say that because those are the themes I decided to concentrate my expectations on this century. I hope to avoid too many discussions on those subjects with those who require the crazy larger than life comic-book version of events in order to pay attention, but I somehow doubt I'll be able to avoid that at moments where big events unfold.


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 2, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> So if that’s the same survey (and I think it is), there may have been others answering the way I did, not through anti vaxx sentiment, but the form and context of the question asked.


The point of interest in the article for me wasn't that it cited that survey but the broad overview of anti-covid vaxx ideas it contained.

Personally I regard polling in general with a great deal of scepticism and I agree that one isn't a reliable indicator of how many people might refuse vaccination. That being said  I note today's announcement of a vaccine being approved immediately led to the hashtags #thalidomide and #Bill Gates trending.

In part of course this was due to people leaping in denounce the underlying stupidity.  But I think it would be foolish to assume that the combination of conspiralunacy, more rational forms of 'being concerned' and apathy won't have an effect on vaccine take up. It's only necessary to look back to the reemergence of measles following the MMR scare. No way of judging how great an effect however.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> The point of interest in the article for me wasn't that it cited that survey but the broad overview of anti-covid vaxx ideas it contained.
> 
> Personally I regard polling in general with a great deal of scepticism and I agree that one isn't a reliable indicator of how many people might refuse vaccination. That being said  I note today's announcement of a vaccine being approved immediately led to the hashtags #thalidomide and #Bill Gates trending.
> 
> In part of course this was due to people leaping in denounce the underlying stupidity.  But I think it would be foolish to assume that the combination of conspiralunacy, more rational forms of 'being concerned' and apathy won't have an effect on vaccine take up. It's only necessary to look back to the reemergence of measles following the MMR scare. No way of judging how great an effect however.


You’re right, it is an interesting article.  I even tried their app on the strength of it (but it was buggy and sluggish and I deleted after 30 mins. But will consider if they do more work on it).


----------



## souljacker (Dec 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently the slogan “Build Back Better” is now taking off along with the phrase “Great Reset” as a sign of our imminent enslavement in a global fascist dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This all ties in with the Agenda 21/30 stuff too and weird articles like Ida Auken's "Welcome to 2030, I own nothing" thing. Which, as we all know, was written 4 years before the pandemic, therefore, it was planned and the WEF knew all about it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently the slogan “Build Back Better” is now taking off along with the phrase “Great Reset” as a sign of our imminent enslavement in a global fascist dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link is to one of those mad ripoff sites that scrape actual news sites, then have bots do a search and replace with synonyms to avoid copyright issues, leading to nonsense paragraphs like:


> "Working back better methods offering to back to the most defenseless while keeping up our energy on arriving at the 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development and the [Sustainable Development Goals]," the PM stated, referring to the UN's Agenda 2030, another bête noire of intrigue specialists who trust it speaks to the plan for worldwide authoritarian government.


----------



## gosub (Dec 2, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently the slogan “Build Back Better” is now taking off along with the phrase “Great Reset” as a sign of our imminent enslavement in a global fascist dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually had an in person argument with someone yesterday about this.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 2, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That link is to one of those mad ripoff sites that scrape actual news sites, then have bots do a search and replace with synonyms to avoid copyright issues, leading to nonsense paragraphs like:



Yeah, it’s pretty bad.  Also really easy to trace the original article, so not sure how long they’ll get away with it for.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 3, 2020)

Facebook to ban anti-vaxx conspiracy theories
					

False claims that the vaccine contains microchips or is being tested on people without their consent will be removed




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2020)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Facebook to ban anti-vaxx conspiracy theories
> 
> 
> False claims that the vaccine contains microchips or is being tested on people without their consent will be removed
> ...


Facebook should be held criminally responsible for their lack of action. People will die because of the dangerous batshit their company has helped promote and made money from.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 3, 2020)

I tend not to bother with these loons, but there's a pirate radio message board that used to be good, sadly all the decent posters have moved on, because loons started to take over, the chief one is a massive conspiraloon and a bloody mod.

He's one of those classic nutters that tells everyone to do their own research, so I do, I just can't resit calling him out.

I am posting it here, because these are two pieces of 'truth' currently being spread across social media platforms.  

He posted this link - http://www.stoppfizer.org/

Some of the exchange thereafter.



> That link is a petition from the disgraced Dr. Wolfgang Wodarg, suspended from 'Transparency International Germany', due to his opinions and his use of radical media that "regularly work with conspiracy theories, with anti-democratic and sometimes anti-Semitic prejudices" and "oppose the basic democratic principles of Transparency".
> 
> Co-signed by the debunked Dr. Michael Yeadon, a former employee of Pfizer, who claimed the pandemic was over in the UK, just as the second wave was hitting us.
> 
> Proper pair of nutters





> Anyway the total number of Covid Deaths in Liverpool area for the whole period between Feb and Nov 2020, 5 (FIVE)who all had underlying major health problems.





> "Between 26 November - 02 December 2020 there were 116 registered deaths in Liverpool, of which 23% (n=27) were COVID-19 deaths."
> 
> 27 Covid deaths in a single week, just in Liverpool itself and not the wider region.
> 
> Coronavirus cases by area





> Not according to the Merseyside NHS Trusts' own official figures.





> Oh dear, Geoff, you are quoting the figure from the 'Mersey Care NHS Foundation', they provide mental health, addiction, learning disability and community health services, so are not involved in treating those seriously ill with Covid-19.
> 
> No wonder you didn't provide a link.
> 
> ...



What a bloody plonker .


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 3, 2020)

I seen to have rattled him. 



> Simon, stick your full fact (another government funded quango)where the sun don't shine, and your holier than thou "i know everything" attitude, in the same place.
> 
> Why don't you join up with the 14,000 strong civil servant team, working so hard for their Government puppet masters, or maybe a volunteer for the 77th Army Regiment or the 13th Signals Division, that would be right up your street.



The loon factor is strong. 



> It's your holier than thou "I know everything" attitude, that gets me to respond.
> 
> Anyway, you seem rattled now, so I'll leave you to it.
> 
> Anyone reading this exchange can form their own opinion on what is true, and what is false.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2020)

I must admit, I've been toying with the idea of going into battle with assorted Covid deniers, anti-vaxxers and other morons on BTL comments on my local newspaper.  Someone talk me out of it...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I must admit, I've been toying with the idea of going into battle with assorted Covid deniers, anti-vaxxers and other morons on BTL comments on my local newspaper.  Someone talk me out of it...


Outmanoeuvre them by channeling some weapons-grade Rowena


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I must admit, I've been toying with the idea of going into battle with assorted Covid deniers, anti-vaxxers and other morons on BTL comments on my local newspaper.  Someone talk me out of it...



The trouble is, if there's loads of them, it takes a lot of time to deal with them, although this message boards has plenty of loons, the only actual conspiraloon appears to be this mod. 

He banned me last month, but one of the other mods lifted the ban, so I got to play again. 

I bet longdog is having lots of fun with these people.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 3, 2020)

You won’t convince them.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 3, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> You won’t convince them.


Agreed.

But, you might influence someone who isn't quite as invested in the loospuddery to see what is the real world. Unlikely, but you might.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I must admit, I've been toying with the idea of going into battle with assorted Covid deniers, anti-vaxxers and other morons on BTL comments on my local newspaper.  Someone talk me out of it...


It's ultimately soul destroying, and a fucking MASSIVE waste of your mental energy. I tried it with various folk on FB, and even enjoyed it for a while, but it's so circular that you'll get bored of it before they do.  You cannot use normal scientific theory to argue with them, they won't have it. It's like arguing with a 2 year old.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2020)

StoneRoad said:


> But, you might influence someone who isn't quite as invested in the loospuddery to see what is the real world. Unlikely, but you might.


You won't. Once they've got the nerve up to publicly say anything at all about it, they're already too far gone.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2020)

sojourner said:


> It's ultimately soul destroying, and a fucking MASSIVE waste of your mental energy. I tried it with various folk on FB, and even enjoyed it for a while, but it's so circular that you'll get bored of it before they do.  You cannot use normal scientific theory to argue with them, they won't have it. It's like arguing with a 2 year old.



I know.  It'd just be a big exercise in this, wouldn't it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tbh I wouldn't do it with any hope of arguing around those who are invested in it, but more in hope of influencing anyone reading their bullshit.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I know.  It'd just be a big exercise in this, wouldn't it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.  

I think some people are just more likely to be swayed that way. You could give it a go if you like, but it _will_ drive you mad.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 3, 2020)

But of enough of us are prepared to tag team that work, do a bit each, then maybe it will accumulate to something useful.

As I said before, it’s pointless going onto the rabbit hole to try to pull anyone out, but I’m prepared to try to keep the rope ladder at the edge in good repair, in the hope that someone at risk of falling in - or who has the possible urge to climb out - has something to grab hold of.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2020)

has been down enough rabbit holes and used to get pleasure from ripping into the more loonspud elements of the interwebs about 10 years ago


it really is a action related to banging you head against a brick wall

even if you provide the evidence. you got to remember more than half of the people involved are not true believers
they just think it a gas to be controversial

some people never moved on from the edge lord bullshite


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 3, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> has been down enough rabbit holes and used to get pleasure from ripping into the more loonspud elements of the interwebs about 10 years ago
> 
> 
> it really is a action related to banging you head against a brick wall
> ...




Yeah, fuck them.

The proselytisers and evangelists can fuck off all day long.

And I don’t much care for those who are stubbornly insistent about turning their face to the wall either. They can rot in their own worries.

But (some of) those who say “A lot of people are saying... I’ve heard....  but what about....” are still turning things over in their minds, and I think it’s  worth the effort to add in alternatives for them to think about.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m not seeking out these conversations. I’m not getting stuck into forum debates, I’ve signed off Facebook for the duration. But whenever someone asks me what I think, I’ll definitely use that as a lever for opening up the possibility that they’re misinformed and need to take another look.


I really hate the way this has settled into and Them vs Us situation. I hate this polarisation.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2020)

aye but as i found out with some family members this year

it was a question of "you cannot question my beliefs"

sorry its not a religion its shit you watched and researched on Facebook and fucking YouTube


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 3, 2020)

MadeInBedlam said:


> You won’t convince them.



Totally true, in my case I am not trying to convince him, I am just exposing his misinformation for causal readers that could start believing his bullshit, if it's not countered with facts. 

The fact that he hates me doing it, and tries to silence me with a ban, is just an added bonus.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 3, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> aye but as i found out with some family members this year
> 
> it was a question of "you cannot question my beliefs"
> 
> sorry its not a religion its shit you watched and researched on Facebook and fucking YouTube




I’m very lucky that no one close to me has fallen down this rabbit hole.

Like you, there are several on here who’ve  not been so fortunate, and have spoken about how upsetting and difficult that is.

I’m not sure what I’d do or say if someone close to me had jumped off the edge of reason.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I must admit, I've been toying with the idea of going into battle with assorted Covid deniers, anti-vaxxers and other morons on BTL comments on my local newspaper.  Someone talk me out of it...


Go on Go on Go on Go on Go on Go on Go on. You know you want to even if only to kill an hour.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Go on Go on Go on Go on Go on Go on Go on. You know you want to even if only to kill an hour.



I said talk me out of it!    Killing time is one thing; killing brain cells arguing with idiots is another!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’m not sure what I’d do or say if someone close to me had jumped off the edge of reason.



sometimes you just have to back off rather than lose them.. and wait for the realisation to kick in

managed to get someone off dropping bleach down the toilet every time a member of her family took a shit at the start of lockdown
and with assistance leave the house from time to time

still could not convince them 5G was not responsible for the whole thing


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 3, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I said talk me out of it!    Killing time is one thing; killing brain cells arguing with idiots is another!


Ok. You could always try and take them deeper then.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2020)

I've got 2 friends on Facebook who talk conspiraloonery. Both are bipolar and missing support networks including groups for mental health and drug services. 

One has gone so far as to set up his own Youtube channel. I watched a few of his videos because I was concerned about how he was managing especially when he started talking about stopping his medication. After a few I decided I needed to step back because I realised it's giving him some purpose and on the whole fairly harmless. Although he gives it the big one about restrictions on freedom, the protests, marches etc, the reality is he spends more time in his bedroom.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 5, 2020)

Isn't this Chinese moon mission just a cover-up?
Dig a hole on the moon, bury the proof Corona was made in a lab where no one will find it and bring back a few bits of rock as an excuse.
Of course the US are in on this as that's what the moon landings in the 60's / 70's was about to check out the possibility of burying secrets where no one would find them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 5, 2020)

WouldBe said:


> Isn't this Chinese moon mission just a cover-up?
> Dig a hole on the moon, bury the proof Corona was made in a lab where no one will find it and bring back a few bits of rock as an excuse.
> Of course the US are in on this as that's what the moon landings in the 60's / 70's was about to check out the possibility of burying secrets where no one would find them.


nah
the corona-proof was hidden in the chinese 6G satelite they put in orbit recently.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I really hate the way this has settled into and Them vs Us situation. I hate this polarisation.



I'm absolutely fine with *plenty* of polarisation between complete conspiraloon twazzocks (Them)  and rationalist, evidence-favouring common sensibilists (Us)  

I appreciate that the above reaction is is hardly constructive  in terms of attacking Loonacy successfully, but it doesn't half save some fucking time!


----------



## 8ball (Dec 6, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm absolutely fine with *plenty* of polarisation between complete conspiraloon twazzocks (Them) and rationalist, evidence-favouring common sensibilists (Us)
> 
> I appreciate that the above reaction is is hardly constructive in terms of attacking Loonacy successfully, but it doesn't half save some fucking time!



It saves time in vaccinating people.  I'd prefer to get to significant group immunity asap so I can properly get on with my life, though.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 6, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> I said talk me out of it!    Killing time is one thing; killing brain cells arguing with idiots is another!



Might be a lot easier to cut your teeth arguing with the "the vaccine has come out so quick, I have concerns about safety" lot.
They are not completely divorced from reality, and facts of the kind they can accept are fairly easy to come by.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 6, 2020)

8ball said:


> It saves time in vaccinating people.  I'd prefer to get to significant group immunity asap so I can properly get on with my life, though.



Very fair point, but someone noted in the Vaccine thread that even loons would get vaccinated soon enough if they had to prove they'd had it done to travel ....

A poll in today's Observer (can't find it just now) which concluded that 35% in the UK were reluctant to get vaccinated (not all of those would be out-and-out loons obvs) was depressing, but there'll be methods of splitting off the doubtful from the full-on loons.

Such as needing to show vaccination proof to go elsewhere.
I had to prove vaccinated status (malaria, Yellow Fever, if I remember correctly) when I went to India in 2018 --
So the vaccine proof thing has a precedent. It's not even as if proving vaccination for travelling is _compelling_ vaccination, just making people decide.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 6, 2020)

Yeah, getting jobs to go travelling is something that has been just something you sometimes do for as long as I remember.
The 100% full-on loons who think there are mind controlling microchips in the jabs might hold out even then, I suspect.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> Might be a lot easier to cut your teeth arguing with the "the vaccine has come out so quick, I have concerns about safety" lot.
> They are not completely divorced from reality, and facts of the kind they can accept are fairly easy to come by.



True.  Tbh I've cooled on the idea of arguing with either.  Life's too short!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 7, 2020)

The President of the professional body for environmental health is pulling no punches on yer magna carta lot:

Joe Public’s new exotic freedom fighter (cieh.org)


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 7, 2020)

8ball said:


> Yeah, getting jobs to go travelling is something that has been just something you sometimes do for as long as I remember.
> The 100% full-on loons who think there are mind controlling microchips in the jabs might hold out even then, I suspect.



The way we manage this is to require jabs to re-enter this country if you leave, then start giving out free overseas holiday trips to loons.


----------



## tony.c (Dec 7, 2020)

600 at anti-lockdown protest in Manchester on Saturday.








						Hundreds gather in Piccadilly Gardens for anti-lockdown protest
					

They say coronavirus restrictions are "unlawful", but one critic says the gathering - that spilled onto Market Street - was "totally dangerous and irresponsible".




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 7, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The President of the professional body for environmental health is pulling no punches on yer magna carta lot:
> 
> Joe Public’s new exotic freedom fighter (cieh.org)



The Magna Carta / Fotl's are a real odd bunch. 

I can sort of understand some of the anti-vax stuff.  There has been high profile incidences of treatment / medications having very nasty side-effects and the pharma companies have not engendered trust in the way they operate.  Also individually people would have had their own experiences which may make them very wary.  I listened to radio programme with a journalist who had spent a lot of time in and around the anti-vax movement and he reckoned he'd met so many parents who had children who were not neuro-typical or had other conditions.  The guilt they felt was terrible and they needed something to blame.  That's kind of heart breaking.

It also a common theme I've spotted in some of those who have mental health conditions.  The natural human desire to know what is wrong and what caused it can lead people into some strange places.

The magna carta lot of a proper bunch of oddballs though.  Honestly believing that shouting a few words in the right order will somehow provide a impenetrable shield against laws of the land.   Bizarre.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 7, 2020)

Clearly many in the Magna Carta crew are just whackos, but some, the hairdressers etc. are probably at their wits' end watching a business they've spent years building up being wrecked and will latch on to anything that can offer a glimmer of hope. Bristol tattoo dickhead is just a raging fruitloop though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 7, 2020)

I had some great fun yesterday on that pirate radio message board yesterday, I was going to copy  across a couple of exchanges, but the thread was deleted this morning. either the mod known as Geoff realised he had made a complete twat of himself, or another mod realised what an embarrassment it was.

Anyway, the gist of them were:

EXCHANGE WITH GEOFF -

And, what about the thousands of doctors & nurses that are off work because of this 'minor flu', putting more pressure on those that are already at breaking point?

They are just enjoying a couple of weeks holiday on full pay, for what? For a sniffle, that's all.

You what, Geoff? Are you seriously suggesting they are faking covid in order to have some time off? That's disgusting and you should be ashamed of yourself.

No, it's the NHS insisting they take time off after a positive test, EVEN IF THEY HAVE NO SYMPTOMS!

Geoff, asymptomatic transmission is a proven fact. This is elementary stuff,. even my 12-year-old great nephew understands that.

Here's comes the "I know everything" attitude again.

I do apologise for, it seems, having had a better education than you, which empowered me to engage something called 'critical thinking', you should try it.

----

EXCHANGE WITH DAVID (another loon that popped-up, who has a record of just making shit up & getting caught out).

Covids have been around for years, they mutate every year, and are numbered, that's why this one is called Covid 19. Covids are very dangerous, much more than the likes of SARS or HIV.

David, there's no such thing as 'covids', the word you are looking for is coronaviruses, and both SARS (SARS-CoV) and the one we are currently dealing with (SARS-Cov-2), which causes the illness known as Covid-19, are both coronaviruses. There's certainly no other 'covids' with numbers after them.

No, covids are different they have been around for years, with at least 30 different ones, and they are very deadly. I was in the military, and we were dealing with them in the middle east, back in the 70s & 80s.

Wrong again David, there's 7 known coronaviruses that produce symptoms in human, 4 are mild and often labeled as the 'common cold'. The three most dangerous ones have only surfaced in recent years SARS-CoV in 2003, MERS-Cov in 2012, and the current SARS-Cov-2.

I am not going to reply to your silly posts.

* Cough * My 'silly posts?' I've just replied with some factual information, to the counter the stuff that you just make up in your own head. I am sure everyone reading this exchange will be able to judge who is making 'silly posts'.
----

It's like shooting fish in barrel.


----------



## andysays (Dec 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Clearly many in the Magna Carta crew are just whackos, but some, the hairdressers etc. are probably at their wits' end watching a business they've spent years building up being wrecked and will latch on to anything that can offer a glimmer of hope. Bristol tattoo dickhead is just a raging fruitloop though.



Hairdressers have been allowed to open again since last Wednesday, not that you'd know it from the state of my hair ATM.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 7, 2020)

andysays said:


> Hairdressers have been allowed to open again since last Wednesday, not that you'd know it from the state of my hair ATM.




Yeah, but there's been a rather famous one up Bradford way who ran up £27k in fines thanks to her Magna Carta nonsense.


----------



## gosub (Dec 7, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Very fair point, but someone noted in the Vaccine thread that even loons would get vaccinated soon enough if they had to prove they'd had it done to travel ....
> 
> A poll in today's Observer (can't find it just now) which concluded that 35% in the UK were reluctant to get vaccinated (not all of those would be out-and-out loons obvs) was depressing, but there'll be methods of splitting off the doubtful from the full-on loons.
> 
> ...



You are probably right, but thats going to bump it head long into Brexit


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 7, 2020)

I suspect HMG's weirdo-and-misfit SPADre thinks it will be able to pump-prime the economy with all the loot from nutter-tax fines once this is all over.


----------



## andysays (Dec 7, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, but there's been a rather famous one up Bradford way who ran up £27k in fines thanks to her Magna Carta nonsense.


I wonder how many shampoo and sets she'll have to do to pay that off.


----------



## prunus (Dec 7, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> aye but as i found out with some family members this year
> 
> it was a question of "you cannot question my beliefs"
> 
> sorry its not a religion its shit you watched and researched on Facebook and fucking YouTube



Also, you can question religion and point out that that too is a load of total bollocks.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 8, 2020)

prunus said:


> Also, you can question religion and point out that that too is a load of total bollocks.


I've pointed out more than once to religious types that I CAN question their beliefs, but they don't have to agree with me. Many find this strangely confusing


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 8, 2020)

Hopefully they don’t have many listeners









						UK radio station censured over Covid conspiracy theories
					

Ofcom finds report on Birmingham’s New Style Radio ‘had potential to cause significant harm to listeners’




					www.theguardian.com
				




“During the broadcast, Solomon, who has been presenting the show for 18 years, asserted that there were ‘a host of people now speaking out against this so-called pandemic: countless physicians, doctors, medical people. Certainly, asserting the position, the position that this is not a pandemic, probably very much so a plan-demic’.

He also said: ‘This information is really being shared on the basis that it will hopefully give you some insight into the plans of certain peoples across this beautiful planet to decrease the population.’”


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Hopefully they don’t have many listeners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is such mis-information grounds for suspending their licence ? if not, it should be, on the grounds of the harm caused (free speech shouldn't apply)


----------



## Doodler (Dec 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Hopefully they don’t have many listeners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solomon the Unwise.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 8, 2020)

DaveCinzano said:


> I suspect HMG's weirdo-and-misfit SPADre thinks it will be able to pump-prime the economy with all the loot from nutter-tax fines once this is all over.



If that's true then they are fucking idiots. There aren't enough gobby morons for that shit to work.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> Hopefully they don’t have many listeners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny enough, over on that pirate radio message board I've mentioned before, the main covid thread was deleted, as it wasn't radio related, which is fair enough & should never been allowed in the first place.

So, earlier tonight I started a thread over there on this story, because it's radio related, and to wind-up the looney mod. 

Me -


> Good to see OFCOM doing their job, this 18-year-old conspiraloon held a 2-hour discussion show covering harmful & dangerous conspiracy theories, without having a sane & logical person involved to debunk his nonsense.
> 
> UK radio station censured over Covid conspiracy theories



First reply is from him...



> Wow, what a shocker, it was only on a "community radio station". You wouldn't here it on any "mainstream" type station because there's pure censorship and control.
> 
> Ofcom, and their mates, working for the Gov/MOD, we have the 77th Army regiment, the 13th Signals Division, all with their well paid noses, ears, and eyes scouring the Internet, Newspapers, Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, to silence Free Speech, the Secret Police of the Online Community.



Totally fucking bonkers.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2020)

Just noticed the report was changed from describing him as a 18-year-old, to someone that has been doing the show for 18 years.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 8, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just noticed the report was changed from describing him as a 18-year-old, to someone that has been doing the show for 18 years.


are we sure those are mutually exclusive?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2020)

New Knobs On The Block 

White Rose, organising via Telegram and stickers


----------



## klang (Dec 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> New Knobs On The Block
> 
> White Rose, organising via Telegram and stickers
> 
> ...


Do they draw inspiration from those German 'Querdenker' loon cunts who compare themselves with the Scholl siblings (White Rose), fighting for freedom and against state oppression?


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2020)

ska invita said:


> New Knobs On The Block
> 
> White Rose, organising via Telegram and stickers
> 
> ...


I've ripped four of those muzzle stickers down in the last week. Stupid fucking cunts.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh, balls. The removal bloke is a Covid denier...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2020)

littleseb said:


> Do they draw inspiration from those German 'Querdenker' loon cunts who compare themselves with the Scholl siblings (White Rose), fighting for freedom and against state oppression?


I've no idea but it's a very specific name so I wouldn't be surprised if it has some history.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2020)

My first instinct was that it was from Mr Robot.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 15, 2020)

littleseb said:


> Do they draw inspiration from those German 'Querdenker' loon cunts who compare themselves with the Scholl siblings (White Rose), fighting for freedom and against state oppression?



If that video from Germany a couple of weeks ago is anything to go by then I would say it is a nailed on certainty as you say. Absolutely disgusting for them to co-opt that name.









						White Rose - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Didn't know there was a link to Mr Robot, what's that about? I only managed one episode and my attention wandered.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 15, 2020)

spitfire said:


> If that video from Germany a couple of weeks ago is anything to go by then I would say it is a nailed on certainty as you say. Absolutely disgusting for them to co-opt that name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White Rose was the female leader of the Chinese hacker group, Dark Army, whilst simultaneously being the male minister of Chinese state security and founder of the Deus group. And it was as confusing as it sounds.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 15, 2020)

souljacker said:


> White Rose was the female leader of the Chinese hacker group, Dark Army, whilst simultaneously being the male minister of Chinese state security and founder of the Deus group. And it was as confusing as it sounds.



Right, cheers.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2020)

Ripped down 5 more 'muzzle' stickers along Coldharbour Lane. Love to catch the twat in the act.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2020)

The conspiraloon mod on that pirate radio board has come up with another classic.



> Do some people really believe that crap PCR testing is purely a CONVID TEST? They are gathering every single persons DNA, who's desperate or stupid enough, to have one of those swabs shoved up their nose or to the back of their throats. All stored on their data records, another valuable piece of human data from their numbed down subjects.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 15, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The conspiraloon mod on that pirate radio board has come up with another classic.



Does make me wonder how many people are familiar enough with the processes involved to be confident that this isn't something that could be being done.


----------



## bimble (Dec 16, 2020)

Disconcerting moment of respect for .. Edwina Currie of all people.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 16, 2020)

bimble said:


> Disconcerting moment of respect for .. Edwina Currie of all people.



I’ll certainly never look at John Major in quite the same way again.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 16, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> The conspiraloon mod on that pirate radio board has come up with another classic.




They already have my DNA, as they do for everyone who's had a brush with the law in the past 20 odd years. Can't believe your pirate radio div's not had his taken at some point.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 16, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I’ll certainly never look at John Major in quite the same way again.







			
				Edwina Currie said:
			
		

> John was a gentleman, he always sat at the tap end of the bath



🤢🤢🤢🤮


----------



## bimble (Dec 16, 2020)

There's whole opinion polls on the twitter about whether or not John Major got pegged before it was even cool. definitely the best thing on the internet today. And he totally did.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 16, 2020)

Paul Joseph Watson has to be the least convincing "masculine" man around - those quack pills haven't done him any favours...
I doubt he gets outdoors much ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They already have my DNA, as they do for everyone who's had a brush with the law in the past 20 odd years. Can't believe your pirate radio div's not had his taken at some point.


Not everyone who has had a brush with the law. When I was nicked for breach of the peace on election day 2010 I was told it was optional (as not a crime) to give fingerprints and DNA. So I didn't.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 16, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Not everyone who has had a brush with the law. When I was nicked for breach of the peace on election day 2010 I was told it was optional (as not a crime) to give fingerprints and DNA. So I didn't.



Breach the peace is more a scrape than a brush


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2020)

Fuck's sake 





			https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/piers-corbyn-circulates-leaflets-in-north-london-comparing-vaccine-campaign-to-shoah-1.509743


----------



## gosub (Dec 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Fuck's sake
> 
> View attachment 243817
> 
> ...



Sorry can never forget a thread we had on atrcious buildings and I put a photo of ithat place without a label, I can't remember who thought it was a Tesco's (I was funny at the time) but ended up coming up with "shopping will set you free'.  Which is, I think closer to this governments outlook.


----------



## bimble (Dec 17, 2020)

Piers has to be a serious contender for world's most embarrassing sibling, even including prince andrew. 
the full leaflet:


----------



## ska invita (Dec 17, 2020)

Wetherspoons getting in there



Check thread


----------



## LDC (Dec 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Piers has to be a serious contender for world's most embarrassing sibling, even including prince andrew.
> the full leaflet:
> View attachment 243862



He deserves a kicking for producing that tbh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 17, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> He deserves a kicking for producing that tbh.



It would be better if he got covid, TBH.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2020)

Unofficial 'Covid-19 adviser' faces abuse after refusing to wear a mask
					

Leo Robinson says he is not a conspiracy theorist




					www.examinerlive.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 17, 2020)

cupid_stunt said:


> It would be better if he got covid, TBH.


really, really badly - followed by bad long covid (preferably to the point of being comatose)


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2020)

A lot of these people would probably have been naturists in the 60s and 70s ... that was my first thought when I noticed that "vegan" had been overtaken by raw-foodists ...
The Internet has allowed them to flourish - ironically - as a lot of them are terrified by the electrickery ...


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 17, 2020)

Now I understand why one of my former-friend-loons has been going on about parallels with 'socialist' Nazi Germany and anti-vaxxers being 'the new Jews'.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Wetherspoons getting in there
> 
> 
> 
> Check thread





From that thread:


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

Because no one talks to each other anywhere else, only in pubs


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> A lot of these people would probably have been naturists in the 60s and 70s ... that was my first thought when I noticed that "vegan" had been overtaken by raw-foodists ...
> The Internet has allowed them to flourish - ironically - as a lot of them are terrified by the electrickery ...


What has any of it got to do with "vegan"?


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Piers has to be a serious contender for world's most embarrassing sibling, even including prince andrew.
> the full leaflet:
> View attachment 243862


If it alters my DNA will I get superpowers?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> From that thread:
> 
> View attachment 243896


Filthy apple-sniffer.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2020)

ddraig said:


> What has any of it got to do with "vegan"?


Just making a relative point.
When I adopted the "fringe" vegan diet (that I have always considered perfectly fine), nearly 40 years ago, there were these "raw" fruitloops floating around who I barely noticed at the time because  of the lack of an Internet in the early 80s ... but they came across a bit like naturists ...

With the benefit of the Internet, I decide to do a bit of tweaking to my diet in recent years and I find that "vegan" has become almost synonymous with "raw" in some circles - along of course with "organic", "gluten free", GM-free etc ... and of course add shock-horror Monsanto/glyphosate to the equation and we get to that quack Senneff and onto Wakefield ....

I would like someone to come up with a Venn diagram that would illustrate if any of the adherents of pseudoscience and conspiracy shit have areas where they actually vehemently disagree - or whether they just agree to differ because enough of it overlaps ...


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Filthy apple-sniffer.




But it really demonstrates the lack of understanding around all this.

It’s breathing on each other that’s the biggest vector. Breathing while talking in enclosed spaces. Not touching apples.


----------



## zora (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> But it really demonstrates the lack of understanding around all this.
> 
> It’s breathing on each other that’s the biggest vector. Breathing while talking in enclosed spaces. Not touching apples.



^^^ This. The way this has been communicated (or rather not communicated) has been so poor. 
From the very early "wash your hands more often" , and the overemphasis on hand hygiene when shops first reopened, and the late acknowledgment let alone education on aerosol spread and letting people labour under the belief that smell perspex dividers in restaurants could halt the spread of the virus.
Even here among our generally very well informed urbs this misinformation has crept up time and time again, so god knows what the rest of the population thinks who aren't massive covid geeks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 17, 2020)

Nutters delivering leaflets in NI.   



> Fraudulent leaflets containing UK Government branding which provide misleading information about Covid-19 have been described as “distressing” by residents who received them in south Belfast.
> 
> The two leaflets, which were delivered directly to Lisburn Road residents, are topped with “HM Government” and the logo of the National Health Service (NHS).
> 
> Picked up by a Neighbourhood Watch group in the area, one of the leaflets claims that Covid-19 does not exist and describes the current health regulations as a “freedom grab”.





> The leaflet also claims that social distancing and mask wearing has “proven harmful to health”, despite no scientific evidence to support this.
> 
> The leaflet also uses unsubstantiated figures to claim that vaccines are not safe.
> 
> Another larger piece of correspondence distributed to some residents, claims that the UK Government “have the rights over your body with the Coronavirus 2020 Act”.











						Fraudulent UK Government-branded leaflets with Covid info sent to Belfast residents
					

Fraudulent leaflets containing UK Government branding which provide misleading information about Covid-19 have been described as “distressing” by residents who received them in south Belfast.




					www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Just making a relative point.
> When I adopted the "fringe" vegan diet (that I have always considered perfectly fine), nearly 40 years ago, there were these "raw" fruitloops floating around who I barely noticed at the time because  of the lack of an Internet in the early 80s ... but they came across a bit like naturists ...
> 
> With the benefit of the Internet, I decide to do a bit of tweaking to my diet in recent years and I find that "vegan" has become almost synonymous with "raw" in some circles - along of course with "organic", "gluten free", GM-free etc ... and of course add shock-horror Monsanto/glyphosate to the equation and we get to that quack Senneff and onto Wakefield ....
> ...


Say "raw" fruitloops then, not vegan


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 17, 2020)

bimble said:


> Piers has to be a serious contender for world's most embarrassing sibling, even including prince andrew.
> the full leaflet:
> View attachment 243862


I genuinely wish harm on the people responsible for this. Utter, utter cunts.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

zora said:


> ^^^ This. The way this has been communicated (or rather not communicated) has been so poor.
> From the very early "wash your hands more often" , and the overemphasis on hand hygiene when shops first reopened, and the late acknowledgment let alone education on aerosol spread and letting people labour under the belief that smell perspex dividers in restaurants could halt the spread of the virus.
> Even here among our generally very well informed urbs this misinformation has crept up time and time again, so god knows what the rest of the population thinks who aren't massive covid geeks.




I wonder if some of the lack of understanding is actually a sort of cognitive dissonance, between hearing the truth, and real fear of it being true.

I agree that the dissemination of information has been woeful. It should have been pushed to the point of overload, on posters, advertising hoardings, radio, television, internet pop up ads, and attention given to the fact that plenty of people don’t watch telly or listen to the radio or use public transport.

Where were/are the well made interesting and engaging documentaries about what Covid is, how it is transmitted and how to stay safe? They could have been pitched at every level of comprehension from school child up through every demographic. It would have taken extraordinary logistic commitment, but surely an extraordinary global health crisis is reason enough to make the attempt.

I suspect that such a campaign to increase public understanding around the issues would not only help keep people committed to being Covid safe, but also help to push back against the conspiracy bullshit.

If they’re prepared to use nudge tactics to make people vote for them or to buy shit, why not for this.


And yeah, I wonder if the fear factor has contributed to people not wanting to really take on board the facts: singing, talking, laughing, these are fundamental to our basic deep critical crucial connections. And it’s invisible, the breathe, so we can’t track it.

It’s like a kind of medieval terror: being breathed on can make you sick unto death. Please let it not be true, it’s simply not possible.... Nope, I don’t accept this horrible truth, because once I accept it, everything changes, and I don’t want anything to change, I want things to go on as they were.

Interestingly, the Covid denier at work has started being super-careful about touching stuff. She wears gloves at the till; but not a mask. (I can’t say more about her thinking because I now avoid conversation with her.)


Washing our hands feels like we’re doing something useful (it is, but minimally so in comparison to wearing a fucking mask). But how do we police the very breathe of life? (Answer: wear a mask...)

Having listened to some of the concerns of those who refuse to wear a mask, it seems to me that - for some at least  -  they feel that a mask somehow oblates or eliminates them, diminishes their personhood.

Breathing, talking, laughing, singing.

If some alien life force came to Earth and banned these things by force of death, we’d rise up and resist.

So on one hand people feel like the mask is an obliteration and they feel obliged and compelled to resist that, and on the other there’s a kind of awful terror that the very breath is dangerous, which is terrifying to contemplate and they resist accepting it.


I don’t know... I’m just thinking out loud really.

I think I’m saying that it’s deeply complicated, and resonant of some very old deep stuff in us. It’s not just politics (or what passes for politics in a Covid world), it’s something else as well, something more primal.


----------



## oryx (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Having listened to some of the concerns of those who refuse to wear a mask, it seems to me that - for some at least  -  they feel that a mask somehow oblates or eliminates them, diminishes their personhood.
> 
> Breathing, talking, laughing, singing.



But all of those things, with the possible exception of singing, are possible behind a mask. Doesn't excuse the anti-maskers. 

(Not aimed at you, SheilaNaGig , but at them.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2020)

I've actually had one or two good things to say abiut Piers Corbyn earlier this year on here, and in the past.

Not in any way defending his climate change denial stance or anti-vaccination stance I should emphasise 
Just that back in the day he was a genunely nice person, good squatter-activist, good pub-lover/good beer-appreciator/campaigner etc. =-- I and one or two mates knew him/drank with him a bit.

*But!!* After that image from that disgusting leaflet above? 

Utterly beyond defending


----------



## killer b (Dec 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> good pub-lover/good beer-appreciator/campaigner etc.


this also describes Nigel Farage, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> this also describes Nigel Farage, it doesn't mean anything.



True, but I'd dispute Farage likes good beer -- he drinks ultra-boring Greene King IPA FFS 

Irrelevantly in this thread I admit ,  Piers Corbyn had far better taste in ale, and he wasn't right wing back then. Less sure about now, mind you .....

His conspiralunacy, and the digustingness of that leaflet,is beyond dispute anyway


----------



## killer b (Dec 17, 2020)

Its just really weird how high up your personal table of virtues 'likes a nice pint' is, when it isn't anything like a virtue. It's just something he drinks.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

Commenting on what food or beer someone prefers is like saying what colour their eyes are. It's meaningless.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

I am curious about how the hippies have become covid deniers though.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

Some of it is "mother earth resetting" which is infuriating nonsense.


----------



## killer b (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I am curious about how the hippies have become cover deniers though.


Just through the anti vax / anti Big pharma conspiracy stuff really. They were already primed for this, it's a logical progression


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> Just through the anti vax / anti Big pharma conspiracy stuff really. They were already primed for this, it's a logical progression


No it's not just that. Thats simplistic. Its something else, and Im struggling to grasp it.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

Yoga etc hippy types who refused to wear a mask, saying that their adherence to a pure lifestyle will somehow protect them from infection. It's a kind of fascism. I know others have said that but I can't remember the term that is used for it

Plenty of these types have long time been ostensibly advocating for some kind of hippy revolution, some kind of radical paradigm shift that will set us all on our toes and force us to rethink everything,

And yet, when we were suddenly forced to make radical changes, it is they who stubbornly resist the changes forced upon us.

Is it some kind of self congratulatory refusal to be wrong?

They are so attached to being the prophets that they can't give up their self held beliefs of being ahead of the curve; so they just shifted from being right about how wrong everyone was about the way things *were*, to being right about how wrong everyone now is about the way things *are.*


Dunno. Thinking aloud here.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Commenting on what food or beer someone prefers is like saying what colour their eyes are. It's meaningless.



Ah, the cynicism of the wine drinker...


----------



## killer b (Dec 17, 2020)

Actually, most of the hippies I know who go in for this stuff just smoke too much weed and have gone from being a bit anti-establishment and conspiracy interested to fully immersed after 8 months of isolation with mad cunts on YouTube telling them all sorts of bullshit


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I've actually had one or two good things to say abiut Piers Corbyn earlier this year on here, and in the past.
> 
> Not in any way defending his climate change denial stance or anti-vaccination stance I should emphasise
> Just that back in the day he was a genunely nice person, good squatter-activist, good pub-lover/good beer-appreciator/campaigner etc. =-- I and one or two mates knew him/drank with him a bit.
> ...


What about the lovely people who only like drinking lager?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 17, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Just making a relative point.
> When I adopted the "fringe" vegan diet (that I have always considered perfectly fine), nearly 40 years ago, there were these "raw" fruitloops floating around who I barely noticed at the time because  of the lack of an Internet in the early 80s ... but they came across a bit like naturists ...
> 
> With the benefit of the Internet, I decide to do a bit of tweaking to my diet in recent years and I find that "vegan" has become almost synonymous with "raw" in some circles - along of course with "organic", "gluten free", GM-free etc ... and of course add shock-horror Monsanto/glyphosate to the equation and we get to that quack Senneff and onto Wakefield ....
> ...


Nothing inherently strange about organic and GM free, imho. Both forms of agriculture may be a bit pricey, but their aim is to help save the ecosystem we all rely on and not to let mega global capitalism do it's worse to the planet. Some adherents of both organic and GM may be a bit too unhinged, but that doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Nothing inherently strange about organic and GM free, imho. Both forms of agriculture may be a bit pricey, but their aim is to help save the ecosystem we all rely on and not to let mega global capitalism do it's worse to the planet. Some adherents of both organic and GM may be a bit too unhinged, but that doesn't mean they all are.



Basically, you get mentalists _everywhere_.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> Actually, most of the hippies I know who go in for this stuff just smoke too much weed and have gone from being a bit anti-establishment and conspiracy interested to fully immersed after 8 months of isolation with mad cunts on YouTube telling them all sorts of bullshit




Why though?

Why are they susceptible to it?

It's not because they're stoned.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> What about the lovely people who only like drinking lager?



I've known and been pally wih plenty of lager-drinkers for years (in normal, pub-open years anyway)

But that's irrelevant in the ale-drinking Corbyn's case. His conspiralunacy gives us ale-appreciators a bad name


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I've known and been pally wih plenty of lager-drinkers for years (in normal, pub-open years anyway)
> 
> But that's irrelevant in the ale-drinking Corbyn's case. His conspiralunacy gives us ale-appreciators a bad name


except it doesn't


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2020)

some people don't even drink alcohol - are they in the wrong gentlemen's club?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2020)

killer b said:


> Its just really weird how high up your personal table of virtues 'likes a nice pint' is, when it isn't anything like a virtue. It's just something he drinks.


I fully admit that I'm weird about beer and always have been -- I've liked the good stuff (even one or two better examples of lager, sometimes!  ) And I tend to get on well with others who do. I'm not the only one either.

Even weirdlier though, I'm currently drinking nothing


----------



## gosub (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Commenting on what food or beer someone prefers is like saying what colour their eyes are. It's meaningless.



Less so, fois gras people are very different to beans on toast people, or huel people


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> *some people don't even drink alcohol* - are they in the wrong gentlemen's club?


Like myself at the moment and (nearly) all December
And as I'm sure you can perfectly well guess,  I've never been in whatever a "gentleman's club" is in my chuff.

You're just doing your usual 'target WofW thing now. It's tedious.

And just as irrelevant to this thread as my earlier posts were.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> some people don't even drink alcohol - are they in the wrong gentlemen's club?



They certainly cannot be trusted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2020)

8ball said:


> They certainly cannot be trusted.


So Muslims, Hindus and Christians of certain degrees, Sikhs, Jains and reformed alcoholics aren't to be trusted?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Commenting on what food or beer someone prefers is like saying what colour their eyes are. It's meaningless.



If that's connected to my earlier post (?), I was only talking (irrelevantly) about one of the reasons why I and a couple of others used to get along with Piers Corbyn way back when. Admittedy in the pub  -- and it was in pre-conspiraloon days too.
He did talk shit about climate change back then mind you, so I became glad I didn't see much of him after a certain point.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 17, 2020)

8ball said:
			
		

> They certainly cannot be trusted.





Orang Utan said:


> So Muslims, Hindus and Christians of certain degrees, Sikhs, Jains and reformed alcoholics aren't to be trusted?



He was taking the piss about drinking, a bit like Dean Martin was


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 18, 2020)

Moving too fast this thread anyway. Goodnight all


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

I had a dream where I went to my local pub and found they had a secret section where they were upstairs doing archery (??) Having parties and playing darts, and you were only allowed up there if you weren't wearing a mask and thought covid didn't exist, I wondered up there in the dream and it all got very nasty and I only woke up when I realised I had no idea who the guy in the dream was whereas I know who the people running the pub are.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 18, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Nothing inherently strange about organic and GM free, imho. Both forms of agriculture may be a bit pricey, but their aim is to help save the ecosystem we all rely on and not to let mega global capitalism do it's worse to the planet. Some adherents of both organic and GM may be a bit too unhinged, but that doesn't mean they all are.


Organic/GM free is one of the biggest cons going.

Also, hippies turning out to be right wing cunts isn’t exactly a new thing, is it?


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Why though?
> 
> Why are they susceptible to it?
> 
> It's not because they're stoned.


Its such a common feature that I can't help thinking that it is tbh. Strong weed and isolation, detachment from reality.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 18, 2020)

killer b said:


> Its such a common feature that I can't help thinking that it is tbh. Strong weed and isolation, detachment from reality.



Reefer madness.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Organic/GM free is one of the biggest cons going.
> 
> Also, hippies turning out to be right wing cunts isn’t exactly a new thing, is it?


Self serving cunts


----------



## peterkro (Dec 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I've actually had one or two good things to say abiut Piers Corbyn earlier this year on here, and in the past.
> 
> Not in any way defending his climate change denial stance or anti-vaccination stance I should emphasise
> Just that back in the day he was a genunely nice person, good squatter-activist, good pub-lover/good beer-appreciator/campaigner etc. =-- I and one or two mates knew him/drank with him a bit.
> ...


Same with me , he was a fixture around Elgin Av,Villa road etc in the late seventies and appeared to be a genuinely helpful and pleasant bloke. His weather forecasting stuff raised some eyebrows. Now he seems to have gone full blown loon.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 18, 2020)

You can be a perfectly nice, pleasant, kind person and still a loon.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

meanwhile in beer-loving Germany:

car sticker 'not vaccinated' ready to order


vacc makes free


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

What makes some people susceptible to conspiracy theories is probably worthy of a sensible and separate discussion thread tbh, it's a massive topic and is something that needs dealing with properly. There's been discussion on here in various threads and plenty of reasons have been pointed to already.

As a counter to it, has anyone come across the Covid Champions project? I was chatting to someone about it last night who thought it was doing a very good job in their area in countering mis-information. It's kind of peer education, people volunteer to attend a short fact bsed training course and then they go back to their area/workplace/etc. and talk to people when it comes up, and can put posters and do talks. Apparently started in Newham and has worked well in various areas around the country.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Why though?
> 
> Why are they susceptible to it?
> 
> It's not because they're stoned.


I am really interested in this too, the hippy / wellness overlap with this stuff. I think it is massive. Being stoned is definitely not a requirement (though it might help with the hours absorbed by youtube videos). Believing in stuff like homeopathy / reiki probably a good start to being 'open minded' about these things but still begs the question.
I haven't met very many humans this year but of the 'covid sceptics' i've encountered almost every one has been via the yoga teacher next door. One of the things that is true too is that women are very much more likely to buy into this stuff than men, statistically. Some of that will probably be that it's more likely women googling vaccines when children are at the age to be innoculated, but it's got to be more than that.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

on a side note a probably for a different thread - my sister (in Germany) ordered some organic seeds for her allotment off a random web shop and then got lots of fash propaganda and covid-hoax sent to her email. it wasn't hard to figure out it was linked to her purchase. it ws much harder to find a shop that openly distanced itself from the stuff and actively counter-acted the trend by doing active anti-fash work. i think in Germany that stuff is a lot more developed and more difficult to consciously avoid / actively oppose.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You can be a perfectly nice, pleasant, kind person and still a loon.


maybe as a stoner hippy / pawn yes. Surely the people photoshopping the Auschwitz gate and designing star of david car stickers are anything but nice, pleasant and kind. They are the ones to oppose / watch out for as they are normalising a very dodgy propaganda.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

littleseb said:


> the people photoshopping the Auschwitz gate and designing star of david car stickers are anything but nice,


and the people distributing and sporting them.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

The irony is that several prominent nazis like Julius Streicher were anti vaxxers, to the point where some of his publications were banned in Nazi Germany itself for a few years for public health reasons.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 18, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Organic/GM free is one of the biggest cons going.
> 
> Also, hippies turning out to be right wing cunts isn’t exactly a new thing, is it?


Industrial, chemical monocultures. Factory farming. GM solutions to all agricultural needs, provided by giant corporations whose sole aim is more profit. These are the big cons.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> The irony is that several prominent nazis like Julius Streicher were anti vaxxers, to the point where some of his publications were banned in Nazi Germany itself for a few years for public health reasons.


the point today isn't really about the vacc itself though....nor about Auschwitz or masks.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Industrial, chemical monocultures. Factory farming. GM solutions to all agricultural needs, provided by giant corporations whose sole aim is more profit. These are the big cons.



I think talking in terms of 'cons' in anyway at all is part of the problem tbh. Pointing out the 'big cons' as some kind of analysis is exactly part of why we're in this mess.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 18, 2020)

If I put all my hippyish friends and acquaintances on a spectrum with 'eco' at one end and 'new age' at the other that is a pretty reliable predictor of their views on Covid. Pretty much every single one who has had any kind of spiritual leaning is in the anti-mask anti-vax camp. The only exceptions are those with pre-existing medical conditions, who are understandably feeling pretty let down / isolated. Given that these things (green politics / eco living / new age healing) have often gone hand in hand in the past (eg things like the Green Gathering) I do wonder how this sometimes acrimonious split will play out in these circles.

Then I think there is another slightly different camp - bloody minded libertarians, usually men, who have spent their life trying to avoid the state, avoid proper jobs / careers, travellers, on festie scene, drug dealers etc and they just cannot conceive of any measure from the government being benign or a good idea and can't tolerate any sort of restriction on their freedom whatsoever. (often people with a fucking awful record in personal relationships roo)


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I think talking in terms of 'cons' in anyway at all is part of the problem tbh. Pointing out the 'big cons' as some kind of analysis is exactly part of why we're in this mess.


Tbf, my 4 sentence riposte was hardly an analysis.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Tbf, my 4 sentence riposte was hardly an analysis.



Yeah, sorry! Was meaning to add it wasn't meaning to be a criticism of your post really, but I was in a rush.


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2020)

It's a shame environmentalism, or more broadly environmental concern is still largely senonamous with hippies, ravers, new age wibble.

As for the hippy / conspiracy crossover.
Atomised late capitalist shallow consumer culture
A not unhealthy curiosity and tendancy to question conventional narratives but with undeveloped criticle thinking.
A bit of the regular human need to want to belong to something, validation.
Unfettered access to information. Quality not guaranteed.

/ reckons.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2020)

Dogma that involves contrarianism. Or perhaps jealousy of the alt right lead them to become the alt wrong.

Or perhaps just the latest chapter in their history of misinterpreting their own feelings of shock, confusion, enforced change, the order of things and their place in that order. Throwing the baby out with the bathwater when rejecting the mainstream. Magical thinking and a poor understanding of science. Tribal snorefare.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2020)

killer b said:


> Its such a common feature that I can't help thinking that it is tbh. Strong weed and isolation, detachment from reality.



Stoners for science will be in touch soon*


* Schedule subject to slippage, squirms and contritions may apply, sinvestments can go down as well as up, reports of hippy loss of taste and smell should be sent via postcard to BO Box 101, Whackmanashire.


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2020)

elbows said:


> Stoners for science will be in touch soon*
> 
> 
> * Schedule subject to slippage, squirms and contritions may apply, sinvestments can go down as well as up, reports of hippy loss of taste and smell should be sent via postcard to BO Box 101, Whackmanashire.


it isn't a 100% correlation, but it's pretty strong in my circles at least.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2020)

killer b said:


> it isn't a 100% correlation, but it's pretty strong in my circles at least.



I'm several decades removed from such circles so I wouldnt really know. But certainly the tendency to be too easily impressed by any old rubbish and the results of any random mental dot joining exercise with more than a hint of paranoia involved are not ideal foundations for science.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

I do pretty much think the festival and rave scene was a big entry point of this stuff into the left and wider society tbh. The idea of 'hippies doing too many drugs and watching David Icke on YouTube' is a cliche but it has some basis in truth. There is also the fact that certain celebrities and parts of the media have helped amplify their voices (I'm thinking of eg Russell Brand and a few others, friendly interviews being given on stuff like Unilad etc)


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 18, 2020)

From earlier, re Piers Corbyn :




			
				peterkro said:
			
		

> he was a fixture around Elgin Av,Villa road etc in the late seventies and appeared to be a genuinely helpful and pleasant bloke. His weather forecasting stuff raised some eyebrows. Now he seems to have gone full blown loon.





> "FridgeMagnet, post: 16865199, member: 43"]
> *You can be a perfectly nice, pleasant, kind person and still a loon.*


I've at no point denied this (eg Jazzz was lovely IRL!), and the latter overwhelms the former anyway.

peterkro knew Piers Corbyn in the 70s, I knew him a bit in the late 80s/early 90s .... I bet the loon-stuff was starting to fester even then (he was always bonkers!), but the full-on conspiraloon shit came on later


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

'He is a nice guy he just thinks (((lizards))) control  the world and that a mask is a muzzle, and vaccines have microchips in them' is part of the problem isn't it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 18, 2020)

I pretty much agree with all the recent posts about the correlation/overlap between lots of consparicism with stoners, hippies, ravers, etc etc.

I've encountered enough of that shit at festivals, alternative gigs and pubs, etc., and have been either just annoyed about it,  or I've attempted to argue rationally about it -- only rarely with any success 

To slightly reassure, there *do* exist 'hippies for science' (  ), and the numbers of 'notallhippies' at festivals particularly, are not tiny 
They tend to be stoners and cider drinkers, etc., as well  --- so correlation isn't causation etc., etc. 
Maybe? that's just who I/we tend to hang out with though .... 

The loons don't half piss me and them off though  ..... sometimes all you can do is take the fucking piss! 
And you do feel in the minority sometimes  -- thankfully only sometimes.


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> correlation isn't causation


Why do you think there might be such a significant correlation, if there's no causation?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 18, 2020)

killer b said:


> Why do you think there might be such a significant correlation, if there's no causation?



Correlation only sometimes includes causation then. Even in the case of stoners!

There's no need to argue anyway, i was just citing some of my own experience of those circles.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> 'He is a nice guy he just thinks (((lizards))) control  the world and that a mask is a muzzle, and vaccines have microchips in them' is part of the problem isn't it.



No, that is not part of the problem.


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> Correlation is only sometimes causation then. Even in the case of stoners!
> 
> There's no need to argue anyway, i was just citing some of my own experience of those circles.


I'm not arguing, I was just wondering what other things you thought might be responsible?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 18, 2020)

killer b said:


> I'm not arguing, I was just wondering what other things you thought might be responsible?



Fair enough, I'll give it some thought.
New age bollocks such as found in some of the alternative healing shops and groups in Glastonbury (town -- worse than fest!)  and Hebden, Totnes, etc., definitely part of it I'd say.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

8ball said:


> No, that is not part of the problem.



_"He's a nice guy, he just hates people of colour and thinks slavery was great. It's lovely to chat with him down the pub if we avoid those subjects though."_


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _"He's a nice guy, he just hates people of colour and thinks slavery was great. It's lovely to chat with him down the pub if we avoid those subjects though."_



Interesting view on how racism functions...


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _"He's a nice guy, he just hates people of colour and thinks slavery was great. It's lovely to chat with him down the pub if we avoid those subjects though."_



I'd be surprised if there's many people who would actually say anything like that, thank fuck  -- I appreciate you're taking the piss though


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _"He's a nice guy, he just hates people of colour and thinks slavery was great. It's lovely to chat with him down the pub if we avoid those subjects though."_


I think in hippy-infused communities, like Hebden and surrounding areas where I live, you are quite right that an awful lot of people's idiotic views have been tolerated on the basis that 'their heart is in the right place' and a general feeling it was all daft rather than dangerous. I think that has changed to some extent, and actually a lot of the more extreme loons have found suddenly being challenged and ridiculed a difficult experience. But it's generally caused them to feel like some kind of oppressed minority who know the real truth and they have doubled down.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

8ball said:


> No, that is not part of the problem.


Yes it is. Lets just say the last few years have been very...revealing.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

8ball said:


> Interesting view on how racism functions...



Taking the piss somewhat. But I do agree with frogwoman that their point about this kind of thing is part of the problem. It's also exactly part of why labour got in such a mess with anti-semitism as well; toleration and acceptance of obnoxious cranks and racist views for some imagined 'greater good' or because they were nice and on 'the right' side more generally.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2020)

The last person i met who was a proper fan of david icke (a man who works in the kitchen at my nearest pub) was perfectly happy to say to me that yes the lizard bit is silly and i don't believe that part but _all of the rest is correct_.
So in his mind at least that was fine, he was picking out the bits he wanted and didn't feel that he had to buy everything in the shop. Making fun of the lizards thing wasn't the way to argue him down anyway. The thing is his questions were good questions (why is wealth concentrated in the hands of so few etc) its just he was satisfied with the first answer on youtube. That night of mostly friendly drunken arguing with him has really stuck in my mind. Have not been back to the pub since though. And i didn't tell him i'm one of them joos, didn't quite feel safe to do it that night.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

And sorry but that is exactly what people say, not just about antisemitism but any subject. I got told it was 'petty' to block someone over fb at uni over their support of trump ffs. You see it all the time in fb groups, 'be kind' to someone you don't agree with on masks and vaccines, BLM etc. 'I don't think I need a mask but I respect your point of view'


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Taking the piss somewhat. But I do agree with frogwoman that their point about this kind of thing is part of the problem. It's also exactly part of why labour got in such a mess with anti-semitism as well; toleration and acceptance of obnoxious cranks and racist views for some imagined 'greater good' or because they were nice and on 'the right' side more generally.



Yeah, I have no problem with ridiculing loon views, or with getting your house in order when you have dodgy views proliferating.  The assumption of bad intent whenever someone comes out with an iffy trope isn't something very productive ime, though.  It needs to be countered, but some people get sucked into these things a little at a time and screaming 'racist!' at them when they mention something you know is iffy can just push them towards a group that trades on a persecution complex, especially if they don't know the history (for example, I can confirm that some people getting pulled into the QAnon stuff don't even know what the Blood Libel is until I tell them and provide some links).  

Not that I have a great answer to the propensity of some people to believe nonsense, malevolent or otherwise.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

Nobody is talking about screaming racist at someone. The whole thing arose out of a discussion on piers corbyn ffs.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

William of Walworth said:


> I'd be surprised if there's many people who would actually say anything like that,


I don't think it's uncommon at all. 'Let's just agree to disagree and avoid politics talk from now on'


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

bimble said:


> The last person i met who was a proper fan of david icke (a man who works in the kitchen at my nearest pub) was perfectly happy to say to me that yes the lizard bit is silly and i don't believe that part but _all of the rest is correct_.
> So in his mind at least that was fine, he was picking out the bits he wanted and didn't feel that he had to buy everything in the shop. Making fun of the lizards thing wasn't the way to argue him down anyway. The thing is his questions were good questions (why is wealth concentrated in the hands of so few etc) its just he was satisfied with the first answer on youtube. That night of mostly friendly drunken arguing with him has really stuck in my mind. Have not been back to the pub since though. And i didn't tell him i'm one of them joos, didn't quite feel safe to do it that night.



I've met some UFO types who don't even connect the Icke lizard stuff with Jews, it's all about aliens to them.  Met one who reckoned the anti-semitism thing was just an angle to discredit Icke.  Like Scientology, though, I'm sure it leads to nastier places as you go through the levels.

Was the one you met an open anti-semite?


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 18, 2020)

This is something I am really struggling with on a personal level at the moment - how much to engage in a friendly way and put an alternative opinion, and how much to accept that these are people with a whole world view and way of understanding facts and information that means I would rather generally avoid and write off as a lost cause. I guess I am thinking of them more and more as a kind of equivalent of evangelical Christians - I'd be friendly to one if they lived next door but I'd be unlikely to party with them or go to their church.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2020)

8ball said:


> I've met some UFO types who don't even connect the Icke lizard stuff with Jews, it's all about aliens to them.  Met one who reckoned the anti-semitism thing was just an angle to discredit Icke.  Like Scientology, though, I'm sure it leads to nastier places as you go through the levels.
> 
> Was the one you met an open anti-semite?


I don't actually know the answer to that. He said 'Rothschild-Zionists', a lot of times over the course of our evening together. But if i had said i'm a jew i dont know what that would have meant to him. It is weird stuff this. He was kind to me (fed me when pub was officially shut) and I liked him, in a way. Big stoner, but that doesn't prove anything.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

bimble said:


> I don't actually know the answer to that. He said 'Rothschild-Zionists', a lot of times over the course of our evening together. But if i had said i'm a jew i dont know what that would have meant to him. It is weird stuff this. He was kind to me (fed me when pub was officially shut) and I liked him, in a way. Big stoner, but that doesn't prove anything.


That's exactly the problem though. I know people who would never dismiss anybody for their religion but still got into Rothchild stuff and blaming Zionism for the state the world is in. Friendly people but unwilling to look beyond their own agenda when joining the dots.
I operate on a very strict zero tolerance policy these days though. One strike and you are off my list as well as on my list. Can't be asked with that shit, esp because the people behind it (people 'shopping Auschwitz, pushing anti semitism etc) have a far bigger agenda than just 'questioning things'.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

littleseb said:


> I don't think it's uncommon at all. 'Let's just agree to disagree and avoid politics talk from now on'


It's exactly a huge part of how this stuff functions. Same with stuff like rape jokes etc. It's not the guy making jokes it's all the guys who laugh along with it or don't say anything.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm fascinated by this idea that everyone wearing a mask etc does so as they believe authority knows all. No, it's cos I know authority, in relative terms, knows nothing because this is a novel virus. I accept that, once we know more, some of the precautions we have taken may turn out to have been unnecessary - maybe we _could_ have been only 1m apart, maybe we disinfecting everything in sight has little impact (I understand it is looking that way) - but it's not because anyone was lying, stupid or trying to 'control' use. It's because when you know fuck-all about a disease, you err on the side of caution because it's better than the alternative. As we have discovered in the UK by not erring on that side as soon as it was clear that Italy was experience a total disaster.

NB bimble - I have come across Rothschild conspiracy types who are all 'Oh noooo, it's not about the Jews, just the Rothschilds' I have explained to people, patiently, that the whole Rothschild thing is a dog-whistle to the whole idea that 'The Jews are up to something', which is insidious and harmful to Jews regardless of what you may believe about talking about 'just the Rothschilds'


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

littleseb said:


> their own agenda


that to me is quite an important point as a lot of loonery is based on classic 'you are the real victim' propaganda. A lot of it can be moulded into one's personal agenda and preys on people being the underdog and 'you are better than that'.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

littleseb said:


> I don't think it's uncommon at all. 'Let's just agree to disagree and avoid politics talk from now on'


Yeah although tbh I've been guilty of that when in a situation where someone is really unpleasant and I'm looking for a way to shut the conversation down.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

Like of course people can have complex and contradictory positions and attitudes. Someone can actually be an nice person to chat to and also have racist views. Or have good politics and be a horrendous person to spend time with. Or some other mix of stuff that's difficult to separate out.

But the modern world (I know it's a bit more than that...) encourages us to  put people into simplistic categories, either 'good' or 'bad' and ignore the complexities or other aspects of their views or behaviour, and then treat them as if they could either do no wrong or be beyond help. It's been very shown up in the recent years in a whole host of topics, and a failure to challenge people on one aspect of this is a massive problem, it totally encourages its normalisation and allows it to grow in influence, and the lack of sorting the shoots of this stuff out years ago is a big reason why it's so widespread now.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah although tbh I've been guilty of that when in a situation where someone is really unpleasant and I'm looking for a way to shut the conversation down.


of course. Me too, big time.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Yeah although tbh I've been guilty of that when in a situation where someone is really unpleasant and I'm looking for a way to shut the conversation down.


I had it in my studio a year or so ago...was working with a band. Half way through the project the band turned out to be full on loon spuds. It started (of course) with a 'discussion' on 911 and went on to the usual Zionist shite. I couldn't stop the project, so I said I disagree and said to not let this get in the way of our job. I had very mixed feelings about it.
What I did (mainly to please myself): No favours, a very strict eye on the clock, charged for every minute, didn't put my best effort into it, treated it very much as a 'don't waste any time, effort or creativity on this band'.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm thinking of an experience I had a couple years ago. I was on a demo about a year previously and there was this guy I was chatting to in the cafe after the demo, in the middle of the conversation it came up that I was Jewish and then he started saying some really weird stuff to do with the holocaust that was bordering on holocaust denial, I felt really uncomfortable and left quickly. About a year or so later I started going to this anti cuts group and a few weeks in he turned up and started taking over meetings going on and on about the latest conspiracy, didn't mention jews directly but I clocked who he was and I didn't feel comfortable going back.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2020)

I think the idea of just zero tolerance 'blocking' everyone with shit ideas is kind of unrealistic, even if it were a good idea in principle which i'm not sure at all.  You can't always choose who you have to interract with in life. For instance my trump-voting relatives, i'm not going to refuse to ever meet them again.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

bimble said:


> I think the idea of just zero tolerance 'blocking' everyone with shit ideas is kind of unrealistic, even if it were a good idea in principle which i'm not sure at all.  You can't always choose who you have to interract with in life. For instance my trump-voting relatives, i'm not going to refuse to ever meet them again.


Oh aye me too, this guy was a dick tho, used to go on about how much he loved trump in every seminar. I was perfectly polite to him in real life. I'm not saying you have to cut people off for saying something a bit stupid or dodgy or even necc for having awful views tbc. I'm just saying it relies on people not challenging it, like that's how it can get normalised. And I'm the first to admit that I've done that too.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Like of course people can have complex and contradictory positions and attitudes. Someone can actually be an nice person to chat to and also have racist views. Or have good politics and be a horrendous person to spend time with. Or some other mix of stuff thats difficult to separate out.
> 
> But the modern world (I know it's a bit more than that...) encourages us to  put people into simplistic categories, either 'good' or 'bad' and ignore the complexities or other aspects of their views or behaviour, and then treat them as if they could either do no wrong or be beyond help. It's been very shown up in the recent years in a whole host of topics, and a failure to challenge people on one aspect of this is a massive problem, it totally encourages its normalisation and allows it to grow in influence, and the lack of sorting the shots of this stuff out years ago is a big reason why it's so widespread now.



This is a way more articulate version of what I was trying to say.
And also that friends shouldn't give friends a free pass _because_ they are friends.


----------



## klang (Dec 18, 2020)

bimble said:


> I think the idea of just zero tolerance 'blocking' everyone with shit ideas is kind of unrealistic, even if it were a good idea in principle which i'm not sure at all.  You can't always choose who you have to interract with in life. For instance my trump-voting relatives, i'm not going to refuse to ever meet them again.


was more talking about closer friends who I'd happily dump once they enter loonery


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

On the other hand ostracising someone can also push them deeper into the cult ofc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2020)

killer b said:


> it isn't a 100% correlation, but it's pretty strong in my circles at least.


 I do protest


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2020)

One of the Covid deniers/anti-vaxxers I know is also an Assad apologist/RT viewer/chemtrail conspiraloon and fellow space cadet. He also thought the Charlie Hebdo massacre and Paris attacks were false flag operations and I daren’t ask him his views on 9/11 and the Diana car accident


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> One of the Covid deniers/anti-vaxxers I know is also an Assad apologist/RT viewer/chemtrail conspiraloon and fellow space cadet. He also thought the Charlie Hebdo massacre and Paris attacks were false flag operations and I daren’t ask him his views on 9/11 and the Diana car accident



People are pretty impossible to get along with once they're this far in tbf.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 18, 2020)

Reckon challenge the fuckers, nice or not. Otherwise, their message and talking points spread like the virus.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> Oh aye me too, this guy was a dick tho, used to go on about how much he loved trump in every seminar. I was perfectly polite to him in real life. I'm not saying you have to cut people off for saying something a bit stupid or dodgy or even necc for having awful views tbc. I'm just saying it relies on people not challenging it, like that's how it can get normalised. And I'm the first to admit that I've done that too.


My working idea at the moment is that it doesn’t matter at all what people think in the privacy of their own heads, all that matters & all I might be able to realistically change is what they feel confident to say, in public. 
So making someone feel really fucking uncomfortable for going on about david Icke to everyone in the pub is good, not because I’ll change their mind but because they might stop spreading it.
But that doesn’t work so well with the anonymous internet.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

bimble said:


> I am really interested in this too, the hippy / wellness overlap with this stuff. I think it is massive. Being stoned is definitely not a requirement (though it might help with the hours absorbed by youtube videos). Believing in stuff like homeopathy / reiki probably a good start to being 'open minded' about these things but still begs the question.
> I haven't met very many humans this year but of the 'covid sceptics' i've encountered almost every one has been via the yoga teacher next door. One of the things that is true too is that women are very much more likely to buy into this stuff than men, statistically. Some of that will probably be that it's more likely women googling vaccines when children are at the age to be innoculated, but it's got to be more than that.




It’s weird because while I don’t doubt you at all (and I bumped into a yoga bloke I know the other day who wasn’t wearing a mask... and although  cut him off at the conversational pass, I suspect he’s a denier).... none of the (what you’d call) hippy types I know personally as friends are deniers. None of them. Even the one I mentioned much earlier who sent me a video and asked “what do you think...?” has not fallen down the hole. Everyone I know personally is fully on board with the facts.

Amongst those I know who are deniers (and I do know them but they’re not my in my close friendship group) some are hippy types. and maybe I’ve not become friends with them because despite having outward signifiers that you might consider common to us both, we actually don’t have much in common, as proved by the fact that they’re deniers and I’m not.

Sorry, rambling a bit now.

I’m saying that I have encountered many deniers, and while some of them are hippy types, most others are from a completely different demographic. And on the surface at least, these different groups have very little in common.

But I also I also know plenty of people who, on the face of it, have a great deal in common with that second group of people, who are fully on board with the facts.

It’s not as clear or simple as “believes in reiki, gets stoned _ergo_ gullible to nonsense”.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> If I put all my hippyish friends and acquaintances on a spectrum with 'eco' at one end and 'new age' at the other that is a pretty reliable predictor of their views on Covid. Pretty much every single one who has had any kind of spiritual leaning is in the anti-mask anti-vax camp. The only exceptions are those with pre-existing medical conditions, who are understandably feeling pretty let down / isolated. Given that these things (green politics / eco living / new age healing) have often gone hand in hand in the past (eg things like the Green Gathering) I do wonder how this sometimes acrimonious split will play out in these circles.
> 
> Then I think there is another slightly different camp - bloody minded libertarians, usually men, who have spent their life trying to avoid the state, avoid proper jobs / careers, travellers, on festie scene, drug dealers etc and they just cannot conceive of any measure from the government being benign or a good idea and can't tolerate any sort of restriction on their freedom whatsoever. (often people with a fucking awful record in personal relationships roo)




Again not doubting your own observations are true from your perspective.

But I can tell you categorically that those of my friends who would be considered pretty definitely “hippy” by Urban are not Covid deniers.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

Well, the reiki thing confirms gullibility to some kinds of nonsense at least.


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2020)

bimble said:


> My working idea at the moment is that it doesn’t matter at all what people think in the privacy of their own heads, all that matters & all I might be able to realistically change is what they feel confident to say, in public.
> So making someone feel really fucking uncomfortable for going on about david Icke to everyone in the pub is good, not because I’ll change their mind but because they might stop spreading it.
> But that doesn’t work so well with the anonymous internet.


I spent a bit of time earlier this year arguing on facebook with my kids grandmother, who would share her conspiracy theories from the most lurid sources - UFOologist website, hard right yank christian sites who also pushed gay conversion and holocause denial, etc etc. She still believes all the covid denial & anti-vax stuff and spends most of her day sharing various articles about it on facebook, but I've noticed she's a lot more careful with her sources now. I'm not actually sure this is better - I've basically trained her to make sure all her sources appear legit before posting them, and she's therefore more believable to the unwary. Ho hum.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> I do pretty much think the festival and rave scene was a big entry point of this stuff into the left and wider society tbh. The idea of 'hippies doing too many drugs and watching David Icke on YouTube' is a cliche but it has some basis in truth. There is also the fact that certain celebrities and parts of the media have helped amplify their voices (I'm thinking of eg Russell Brand and a few others, friendly interviews being given on stuff like Unilad etc)




But then it becomes lazy prejudice.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

How this stuff arrives and then plays out in left wing, alternative/counter-cultural, and hippie circles is slightly different to how it arrives and then plays out within wider society though, although in the later stages it's more similar in both.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

8ball said:


> Well, the reiki thing confirms gullibility to some kinds of nonsense at least.




Ffs I only used it as a pointer because someone else did.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2020)

And the idiots are back again this weekend 



> What is feared to be the largest anti-lockdown protest yet is being planned for Central London this weekend, despite the capital moving into Tier 3 measures.
> 
> The virus is still spreading fast with boroughs across South and East London seeing worrying spikes.
> 
> A Police union boss has said that it could be the 'biggest protest of the year' so far and has urged politicians to intervene.











						The 'biggest ever' anti-lockdown protest is taking place this weekend
					

Hundreds of police officers are being deployed




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2020)

editor said:


> And the idiots are back again this weekend



Be interesting to see how plod react to this one.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

Yeah, fucking hell, with the rates in London as well. Totally fucked.


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, fucking hell, with the rates in London as well. Totally fucked.


the rates in london don't matter if you think the entire thing is a fiction


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 18, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Be interesting to see how plod react to this one.


Actually _wanting_ to see a bit of good old fashioned police brutality is an odd feeling


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig I totally take your point about how a huge number of people, and probably the majority who are into stuff like reiki and yoga etc aren't into the darker elements of conspiracy theorizing, antisemitism etc. I also think there's a real risk of thinking that 'we' could end up oblivious to the dangers of being susceptible to that stuff at all that it's only something that 'hippies' or 'yoga mums' etc. It can be a soft target because that kind of thing often end up derided on the left and websites like this anyway.

I think that's partly what happened on the left in the last few years, people have been shocked that it's become such a big issue at all because 'they've spent 30 years on the left' and 'nobody' they know could do that,  they don't want to believe that their mates or a significant element of an organisation or cause they've devoted their lives to could have some horrendous ideas so that is how they rationalise it.

Thing is though, Icke got platforms in events like Bestival to spread his poison unchallenged. Here is speaking to a huge crowd in 2012. Nobody is saying this is the only entry point, but it is a pretty fucking big one. Is that the fault of hippies and stoners, no, but i do hold the organisers responsible for making a headline act.



And celebrities and journalists gave him chummy/friendly/humourous interviews to spread it to a wider audience (quite possibly because he started out in that world.) Because it wasn't seen as associated with fascism.









						David Icke Warns AI Threat More Dangerous To Humans Than ‘Reptilian Race’
					

He called Mark Zuckerberg ‘a t-shirt-wearing manchild’.




					www.unilad.co.uk
				




*



			As this white-haired 65-year-old gazes out to sea recalling his steam train loving youth and a life of yesteryear, it’s hard to believe he’s embroiled in the unpicking of the modern world’s greatest conspiracy.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Meet David Icke. You might have heard his theories; maybe dipped into one of his 20 books, which claim the human race lives in a holographic false reality, controlled by shapeshifting 12-foot paedophilic lizards whose HQ is in our hollowed-out moon.
> You probably have a preconception about what sort of man an apprehensive _UNILAD_ crew was faced with on a cold January day in his hometown on the Isle of Wight. You probably think he’s nothing like you.
> *This is how David Icke changed our minds:*
> 
> Preconceptions – predicated by the very nature of judging an author by his book cover – are sometimes wrong.



*



			Icke tells UNILAD how he reconciles his controversial work with his everyday life:
		
Click to expand...

*


> > I move seamlessly between conspiracy and reality concepts, but I’m also living in the world as it is. I like a cup of tea, a glass of wine, I watch a bit of football.
> > I’m not a special person, I’m just doing what I do because I feel it’s right. You could offer me £50 million to still work at the BBC, and you could say, ‘Do whatever you like; none of this would’ve happened, none of the ridicule or abuse’.
> > I’d say, ‘No thanks’ because I wouldn’t change anything about my life.
> 
> ...



At the time his views had been commented on for a number of years so I'm afraid that I do hold the authors of stuff like this responsible to a large extent, basically by giving him a sympathetic hearing and treating him as their mate and as if what he was saying was at worst a big joke rather than challenging it to any degree.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

And so you should.

I fully understand and support what you’re saying.

Please know that I’m not defending hippies here.


(As an aside.. I’m pretty tired of being misread and misunderstood on here. Not by you but others are falling into that laziness you outlined in the first paragraph of your post and making assumptions about what I may think based on their prejudices about what they think I represent. Hence my tedious caveats and qualifiers at the end of some of my posts.)


By saying “not all hippies” I’m not defending hippies or excusing them, but to make the narrow assumption that one group of people think or behave in a certain manner is itself inherently problematic. You put if far more eloquently than I do.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

To be honest I don't care if you are defending hippies or not lol. I don't care if someone is a hippy lol. You've made some really good points on this thread.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

( I was at a party with my vile ex a few years ago. He came over to me and said “there’s a bloke over here that I know you’ll really get on with, you have a lot in common”. So a bit later he introduced us and within about 90 seconds it was totally obvious that we had absolutely nothing in common at all and the attempt at conversation ground to a halt. Later I asked Matey why he thought we had stuff in common and he said “Well, he believes the same things that you do”. Setting aside the stupidity of not actually knowing what his gf believes or thinks, this was a good example of someone making crass assumptions about what motivates and concerns other people,  based on their own prejudices.)


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Dec 18, 2020)

frogwoman said:


> To be honest I don't care if you are defending hippies or not lol. I don't care if someone is a hippy lol. You've made some really good points on this thread.




It’s not you.

Just that I was taken aback when a couple of people on here made bald assumptions about me that are totally untrue. So I’m going overboard with the self defence now.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 18, 2020)

Fwiw, the ACFM lot did a pretty good pair of podcasts on this subject earlier this summer:
*#ACFM Microdose: Erik Davis on the Cosmic Right*
*#ACFM Trip 12: The Cosmic Right*


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It’s not you.
> 
> Just that I was taken aback when a couple of people on here made bald assumptions about me that are totally untrue. So I’m going overboard with the self defence now.



I was kidding about the Reiki - I could see it wasn't you who brought it up.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Again not doubting your own observations are true from your perspective.
> 
> But I can tell you categorically that those of my friends who would be considered pretty definitely “hippy” by Urban are not Covid deniers.


I'm talking about a general trend rather than absolutely everyone - eg actually the only person I know into reiki is totally on board with covid being dangerous - but this has been generally observed by others, in the US too, that 'wellness' and new age types have often gone down the covid-denying road. More eco-incined 'hippies' (for want of a better term) have not, perhaps because they can see where this is all leading > climate change denial. It's probably been particularly visible here because there are a few local new agey characters who have demonstrated and proselytised and garnered plenty of disciples (from how it looks on social media, anyway).


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 18, 2020)

I don't really care that much if someone is into reiki, I think even something that is largely a placebo effect (not saying it is, I dont know anything about it) can sometimes help with stuff like chronic pain and symptoms that the person may have had taken less seriously, it can help alleviate stress too.

I do care when homeopathy and bleach and that sort of thing gets flogged as a remedy for a serious disease like cancer or if someone is a, racist, homophobe, antisemite, covid denier etc tho. That sort of thing kills and causes real harm to people whereas I'm not really bothered by someone finding help for their symptoms outside of traditional medicine.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 18, 2020)

On the gammon opposition front, the whole scenario has resulted in this bizarre thing where you have people who actually approve of the UK government, telling people who fucking hate the UK government that they're only sticking to lockdown and wearing masks because they love authority


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2020)

It's partly that as capital and those that promote and defend it has got stronger and controlled the narrative of what's 'normal', and (parts of) the left has become more about personal freedom and counter-cultural expression, then we've become more of a place where _any _anti-establishment or fringe belief, no matter how bonkers, has found a place to take root and grow. And the environmental stuff has also really brought a load in with it as well, sneaking in alongside the 'big pharma' and 'health food' type stuff. One of the reasons why conspiracy stuff was so big in the anti-fracking camps.

Not completely new, but it has gone into overdrive in the last 10-20 years with a few other things helping (internet, 9/11, weed smoking, Iraq War...) along the way.

This stuff was also around in the early days of HIV and AIDS if anyone recalls? There were some places on the left (bookshops and bookfairs and gatherings) that would see pamphlets sold, or have workshops given, that disputed the fact that HIV caused AIDS, or that it was laboratory created as a bio-weapon. And afaik those 'theories' have been proved to have come from a USSR disinfo campaign.

E2A, a quick investi-Google gave this Operation INFEKTION - Wikipedia


----------



## Cloo (Dec 18, 2020)

Sadly have seen people get into antisemitism from the 'Woo' side, including a formerly dear family friend who is not mentally well


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Sadly have seen people get into antisemitism from the 'Woo' side, including a formerly dear family friend who is not mentally well



I think entry via the woo route has been a thing for a while now.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2020)

It’s all going to get so much harder if the chatter about the UK getting a new tv channel along the lines of Fox News in America is right. No question there’s a market for it.
This is so deeply irresponsible it kind of blows my mind though.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 18, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> This stuff was also around in the early days of HIV and AIDS if anyone recalls? There were some places on the left (bookshops and bookfairs and gatherings) that would see pamphlets sold, or have workshops given, that disputed the fact that HIV caused AIDS, or that it was laboratory created as a bio-weapon. And afaik those 'theories' have been proved to have come from a USSR disinfo campaign.
> 
> E2A, a quick investi-Google gave this Operation INFEKTION - Wikipedia


That shows you how tricky this stuff, if someone told me that the AIDS conspiracy theories were started off by the KGB, I'd start moving closer to writing them off as a weirdo conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Actually _wanting_ to see a bit of good old fashioned police brutality is an odd feeling



Whatever you think of these loons, there’s no place for police violence against peaceful protestors.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 18, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Whatever you think of these loons, there’s no place for police violence against peaceful protestors.


Fuck 'em. Their actions will directly put others at risk and potentially kill people.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck 'em. Their actions will directly put others at risk and potentially kill people.



Government have been/are doing a pretty good job of that anyway, without plod getting baton happy.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 18, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> No it's not just that. Thats simplistic. Its something else, and Im struggling to grasp it.



I'm a bit late to the Hippy/alternative living debate now as most of the points have been made. Though I'll still add my observations:

The seeds have been laid for a long time in my opinion. Spent a lot of time around the psy trance scene and festivals. Went to one in Portugal very much focused as a "transformative" festival. The luminal tent there was great in many ways - I went to talks by MAPS etc. But also some of the stuff is really far out there - some guy who set up his own bank, people talking about how chemicals change your personality totally unchallenged, how mindfulness will save your life and realign your chakras.

This led me on to the whole GM/anti Monsanto stuff and then some well dodgy websites promoting totally unfactual health and diet suggestions. I used to follow a few of them before I got banned for challenging them or unfollwed them because I realised it was a load of shite. There was an Anti Monsanto page that posted shite all day long. (Though there is clearly valid criticisms of Monsanto and that's another trick really.)

This all really easily leads to the whole anti-vax, mistrust of big pharma, mistrust of governments, and then sadly into Icke and anti-Semitic territory.

Do drugs  play a part? Yes, but I wouldn't say they are a root cause. I love psychedelics but have never bought into the spiritual aspect, but for some they have truly profound experiences which confirms everything they knew and then it adds to that "I know better" feeling.

The way deeply religious practices have been stripped of that and adapted to a western style consumerist mindset, but again presented as having a greater and higher understanding of yourself and the world.

Writing this I'm not even sure it's that complicated to be honest. It's the same misinformation playing out over the internet and social media that radicalsies most people, the fear factor - Vaccines cause Autism etc, groups of people that are disillusioned with the world and see an alternative then create a "tribe" that they are a part of. All of this is then reinforced by peers and from sources they trust.

Underlying all of that is the absolute fortune you can rinse these people for. Whether they then buy your clothes, your herbal products, drugs, come to your festival etc. Ironic as so much of it presents its self as anti captlist in nature.

Some of it is harmless day to day, but some of it is deeply damaging such as the Autism and anti-vax link that was clearly dismantled as not being true but has stuck like glue. I can't have time with people that bring that debate.

I did see the work being done by people to challenge this stuff though and think it's very valuable.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 18, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Sadly have seen people get into antisemitism from the 'Woo' side, including a formerly dear family friend who is not mentally well



Am apprehensive about googling this "woo" stuff. What is it?


----------



## killer b (Dec 18, 2020)

it's just a blanket term for all the various branches of new-age mysticism


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2020)

Years back Larry O'Hara  (iirc) did a bunch of research into the far-right and UFO circles. I dismissed it at the time as being a bit self-indulgently niche. But, I suspect revisiting it would see a few apposite similarities...


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 18, 2020)

There’s been a strong strand of ‘anti-science’ in hippy and protest scenes for a long time, perhaps best seen in some of the anti-GM stuff, that was mainly fought on the grounds of pseudoscience rather than anti-corporate. All that ‘Frankenfoods’ bollocks, perhaps highlighted as it would have more traction with the wider public rather than challenging capitalism itself, which too many people are bought into. Fear sells better. I mean fuck Monsanto and corporate control of the food chain, but fuck also Mother Earth nonsense.

See also some of the anti-fracking stuff with scare stories of earthquakes and flaming taps, much more dramatic than the more abstract idea of future climate harm.

Picking how these battles were fought has undermined trust in science/reason, and Covid denialism is a consequence.


----------



## oryx (Dec 18, 2020)

As well as the new age/hippy angle there's also the increasing prevalence of distrusting experts. 

Climate change and Brexit are two areas other than Covid where this is an issue.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 18, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> There’s been a strong strand of ‘anti-science’ in hippy and protest scenes for a long time, perhaps best seen in some of the anti-GM stuff, that was mainly fought on the grounds of pseudoscience rather than anti-corporate. All that ‘Frankenfoods’ bollocks, perhaps highlighted as it would have more traction with the wider public rather than challenging capitalism itself, which too many people are bought into. Fear sells better. I mean fuck Monsanto and corporate control of the food chain, but fuck also Mother Earth nonsense.
> 
> See also some of the anti-fracking stuff with scare stories of earthquakes and flaming taps, much more dramatic than the more abstract idea of future climate harm.
> 
> Picking how these battles were fought has undermined trust in science/reason, and Covid denialism is a consequence.


Some anti-GM may have been anti-science, but loads wasn't. As for Mother Earth, it was also a journal founded by Emma Goldman, famous anarchist,  in the early 20th century. Pro organic agriculture, as well as an anarchist humanistic feminist scociety. 
Nowt wrong with attacking fracking. It is an example of establishment carrying on with destructive behaviour despite all the evidence.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Dec 19, 2020)

chilango said:


> Years back Larry O'Hara  (iirc) did a bunch of research into the far-right and UFO circles. I dismissed it at the time as being a bit self-indulgently niche. But, I suspect revisiting it would see a few apposite similarities...


Indeed it would, as too the 9/11 and 7/7 cults: some of the same people are involved eg Kollerstrom of Terror on the Tube fame/infamy


----------



## LDC (Dec 19, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Nowt wrong with attacking fracking. It is an example of establishment carrying on with destructive behaviour despite all the evidence.



Nobody has suggested there is, but there was quite a large dose of bonkers ideas about it kicking around as well. I knew someone that was involved in anti-fracking that thought it would basically herald the end of the world through massive earthquakes that would rip the earth asunder (and they were far from alone with that kind of whacked out ideas about it). The also said they'd leave the UK if it was allowed here, which shows maybe they didn't _really _think it would bring on the end of the world...


----------



## campanula (Dec 19, 2020)

Sigh...think I am just about ready to give up my self-declared  'hippy' denomination. May come hard as I have determinedly clung to some admittedly vague ideas of hippyness since...well, forever. Have always thought Reiki/homeopathy/ineffable skygods a load of shite. There's still the (strong) weed, thank fuck.

I have a horrible feeling that my definition of hippy (rebel heart in bright colours) has possibly been a little on the simplistic side anyway. Not sure 'socialist' really  illustrates some essential nature I had fondly cherished though...and 'kind' is frankly laughable.
Adrift in a sea of gloomy uncertainty.


----------



## chilango (Dec 19, 2020)

There's always been that sorta strand present within the eco scene afaics. I remember finding an Icke book at an EF! party back in the day and having to* burn it in front of a bunch of outraged stoned hippies. I guess it depends on the existence of stronger currents within these movements to robustly challenge such nonsense. Obviously scenes like the anti-vaxxers won't have this.


*ok, strictly speaking I didn't have to burn it in front of them. But y'know...when in doubt.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2020)

campanula said:


> Sigh...think I am just about ready to give up my self-declared  'hippy' denomination. May come hard as I have determinedly clung to some admittedly vague ideas of hippyness since...well, forever. Have always thought Reiki/homeopathy/ineffable skygods a load of shite. There's still the (strong) weed, thank fuck.
> 
> I have a horrible feeling that my definition of hippy (rebel heart in bright colours) has possibly been a little on the simplistic side anyway. Not sure 'socialist' really  illustrates some essential nature I had fondly cherished though...and 'kind' is frankly laughable.
> Adrift in a sea of gloomy uncertainty.


I think the best most of us can aim for is "don't be a massive twat". Nail that bit and the rest is just window dressing...


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 19, 2020)

chilango said:


> There's always been that sorta strand present within the eco scene afaics. I remember finding an Icke book at an EF! party back in the day and having to* burn it in front of a bunch of outraged stoned hippies. I guess it depends on the existence of stronger currents within these movements to robustly challenge such nonsense. Obviously scenes like the anti-vaxxers won't have this.
> 
> 
> *ok, strictly speaking I didn't have to burn it in front of them. But y'know...when in doubt.


I think all this is probably good for the eco scene in the long term - the covid-deniers are busy plunging down the rabbit hole of alt-right conspiratorialism, where putting in a bike lane is part of the great reset to immiserate us all. How many will still be green after 18 months of indoctrination is questionable. And the eco-activist-inclined people I know have been some of the most angry about Covid-denial. 

In my area, one of our local biggest loons was previously a leading light in Extinction Rebellion, yet during the pandemic he has complained vociferously about roads being closed for social distancing. Previously I had avoided most local eco activism due to the presence of people like him - now I'll probably give it a go because I think those people will either be gone, or be seen more clearly for what they are by the majority.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Whatever you think of these loons, there’s no place for police violence against peaceful protestors.


What about the fight between popo and the countryside alliance? That was cracking.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 19, 2020)

TopCat said:


> What about the fight between popo and the countryside alliance? That was cracking.



Dunno the ins n outs of that, but didn’t the fox murdering mob kick off with plod?


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Dunno the ins n outs of that, but didn’t the fox murdering mob kick off with plod?


Yeah they definitely started it.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks tiny


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Looks tiny



Just walking along Oxford Street in the rain. The spirit of rebellion.


----------



## klang (Dec 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Looks tiny



why are they all wearing yellow vests and masks?


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

littleseb said:


> why are they all wearing yellow vests and masks?


Health and safety  😂

Lolcakes all round!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 19, 2020)

There seems to be more cops than protesters, and this was billed as the biggest protest so far.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

Central London is absolutely rammed with cops.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Central London is absolutely rammed with cops.



1. Cops all get Covid.

2.While they’re all isolating we seize the means of production.

(....)

10. Profit.

Nice work, loons.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2020)

campanula I think the hippies are to an extent an easy target tbh even though that scene has been a huge part of what's happened, at least initially. But some people who have been dismissive of hippies and stoners etc were all too willing to ignore and excuse some of the same things when it popped up closer to home.  im not interested in mother earth stuff as such but getting out in nature is one of the things that has really helped me throughout the pandemic and I'm very interested in local conservation stuff too. I'm meant to be getting a beating tray as a present in the new year  

Basically I think keep on doing your thing and don't worry about idiots ❤


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2020)

It's also worth remembering that although there is an eco fascist current and it's a real problem a lot of the far right (including Piers Corbyn lol) seems to have turned its attention to denying that climate change exists at all or is a serious problem. Basically don't let scumbags stop you from doing/being what you love.


----------



## nyxx (Dec 19, 2020)

Isn’t hippy about as wide a label as punk? One of those huge subcultures that had a lot of variation within it to begin with and has since had several decades to develop more permutations..


----------



## keybored (Dec 19, 2020)

Couldn't we trick these people into wearing masks by making a Guy Fawkes/Anonymous style version?


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 20, 2020)

Khannnnnnnn!!!!


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry my qanoning mate has just sent a lot of
Stuff like that. I wanted you to suffer too.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 20, 2020)

They've been looning about Margaret Keenan, the first person to be vaccinated:




Sceptics have turned to a funeral notice website to point out that a woman by the name of Margaret Keenan died in 2008 in Coventry.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 20, 2020)

Because there cannot _possibly_ be more than one elderly woman called Margaret Keenan!


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 20, 2020)

For such a secret organisation why do members of illuminati constantly make it so obvious they are a part of it? Idiots.


----------



## inva (Dec 20, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> For such a secret organisation why do members of illuminati constantly make it so obvious they are a part of it? Idiots.


To be fair you usually need to have watched at least a couple of youtube videos before you can spot them.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 20, 2020)

inva said:


> To be fair you usually need to have watched at least a couple of youtube videos before you can spot them.



Ah of course. I remember someone I really liked at work telling me about a Rhianna video that had it all in and I remember wondering why she would even care?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2020)

inva said:


> To be fair you usually need to have watched at least a couple of youtube videos before you can spot them.


Squinting a bit helps too. As does smoking a lot of weed.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 20, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Squinting a bit helps too. As does smoking a lot of weed.


And having nano-robots control your brain.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 20, 2020)

Cloo said:


> Because there cannot _possibly_ be more than one elderly woman called Margaret Keenan!


Is it just coincidence that 'Margaret Keenan' is an anagram of 'Ankara emergent'? Erdogan's viral revenge!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 20, 2020)

Did they get battered then?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 20, 2020)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Is it just coincidence that 'Margaret Keenan' is an anagram of 'Ankara emergent'? Erdogan's viral revenge!


And “a marker agent”.

They can’t resist leaving clues, can they?


----------



## Cloo (Dec 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> And “a marker agent”.
> 
> They can’t resist leaving clues, can they?


_And_ 'A keen marge rant'


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 20, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> And “a marker agent”.
> 
> They can’t resist leaving clues, can they?


has anyhone translated this into woonatics number madness yet?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2020)

platinumsage said:


> They've been looning about Margaret Keenan, the first person to be vaccinated:
> 
> View attachment 244347
> View attachment 244346
> ...



Wait until they find out how long William Shakespeare has been dead for.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 23, 2020)

check out the qanon anonymous podcast. they rip the loons to shreds in a very funny way. brilliant podcast.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 23, 2020)

strange dynamic. those on the left seem far more "solidarity, war effort" mindset, righties hystical selfish individualist actively working against the nation by being utter selfish cunts. thought they were supposed to be the patriots? obv i am talking in context of this thread. mind you a lot of "crystal riki healing types" amongst the loons too.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 23, 2020)

They see lockdowners are the selfish ones (want to stay at home and not work, ‘don’t want to take responsibility for their own health’, want to be looked after by authority etc). It’s mad yes


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 23, 2020)

Hence their focus on ‘economic suicide’


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 23, 2020)

There’s two strands of idiots really, the new age thickos who discount all science and think it’s a conspiracy involving 5G etc., and then the purely selfish lockdown sceptics, Daily Telegraph/ Great Barrington Declaration/ bow tie wanker lot who are basically anti-human and don’t want to take an economic hit and quite happy to drive over anyone in the road blocking their route to greater prosperity. Kind of one lot that doesn’t believe in the science and one that wilfully distorts it towards their own objectives. Not sure if there’s any overlap.


----------



## Doodler (Dec 24, 2020)

What if anything is known about the numbers and demographics of anti-vaxxers and plandemic believers?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 24, 2020)

I think there's also what the conspiracy onlookers in America are calling "Karens" - safely middle class moms with plenty of time on their hands, and a bottomless cess pit of misinformation online. I mentioned on another thread I have a very close friend who has now disappeared so deeply down the rabit hole that I genuinely fear for him and his kids. About 5 years ago his most political sort of statement would be that council tax seems to be rising a lot, and he thinks cyclist should have a license, that sort of level of half arseed engagement, to this past year where its 5g, bill gates, "deep state" operations to bring turn us all into slaves, microchips, pizza gate, qanon. his FB has loads of child abuse charities on it because he believes that the democracts are orchestrating a world wide nonce ring. Will his thinking ever return to some sort of disinterested baseline? He was once a very rational bloke. I fear for him.And most of his supporters on his FB who comment are "nice mums", with nice homes, who were before all this posting pictures of family days out and how to make sented candles to that now how Obama eats babbies and that the vacinne has a secret microchip.

Tristan Harris - the slightly self satisfied but otherwise interesting ex tech critic (creater of the social dilema) sees that this is just the normal outcome of the algorithm - that without overhauling social media, these strange divisions and extremeties will self sustain and get worse over time as people need more and more provocative and emotional content to get that dopamine hit. rebel wisdom are cunts, but this interview if taken on its own merits is chilling:


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 24, 2020)

Dogsauce said:


> There’s two strands of idiots really, the new age thickos who discount all science and think it’s a conspiracy involving 5G etc., and then the purely selfish lockdown sceptics, Daily Telegraph/ Great Barrington Declaration/ bow tie wanker lot who are basically anti-human and don’t want to take an economic hit and quite happy to drive over anyone in the road blocking their route to greater prosperity. Kind of one lot that doesn’t believe in the science and one that wilfully distorts it towards their own objectives. Not sure if there’s any overlap.


Was thinking about this today, and I suppose there's also a middle route of like "soft denialism", the people who admit the virus is real but insist that it isn't any more deadly than the flu and so on, I dunno where exactly they'd fit into that?


----------



## prunus (Dec 24, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Was thinking about this today, and I suppose there's also a middle route of like "soft denialism", the people who admit the virus is real but insist that it isn't any more deadly than the flu and so on, I dunno where exactly they'd fit into that?



They all fit into the ‘they’re wrong’ slot.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 31, 2020)

A GPMG springs to mind









						Warning over Brighton New Year's Eve 'freedom' party
					

A protest group invites people to bring a bottle and "love and joy" to Brighton seafront.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 8ball (Dec 31, 2020)

prunus said:


> They all fit into the ‘they’re wrong’ slot.



That’s a big slot.


----------



## rekil (Dec 31, 2020)

_Harpoon The Loons_


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2020)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A GPMG springs to mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just dont get the mentality of recklessness. okay the government and scientists might be wrong about everything, but jesus is it worth the risk to peoples lives?


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 31, 2020)

No 'might' -  these people KNOW it's all a lie. That's what's maddening about them. No doubt, no nuance, no grey areas.

Anyone any idea why they all seem to have smiley faces in their Twitter pics now? Can't some sort of group for the preservation of rave scene heritage get them for cultural appropriation?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2020)

lazythursday said:


> No 'might' -  these people KNOW it's all a lie. That's what's maddening about them. No doubt, no nuance, no grey areas.
> 
> Anyone any idea why they all seem to have smiley faces in their Twitter pics now? Can't some sort of group for the preservation of rave scene heritage get them for cultural appropriation?



Their logic is actually bewitching. They extrapolate the most bizarre conclusions. I have been monitoring this "scene" quite closely since a very beloved friend got sucked in (which I suspect is how his marriage ended) and gone full strength qanon/bill gates/covid denial/5g. There thinking is so off key, so *arrogant, *that I have never seen anything like it - i compare it to the same sort of mind set that does 70mph in 30mph zones.

My dad's very left wing, but most of his mates are on the right. They come round for a tea weekly and they will both sets the world to rights on things, my dad coming from the left, they coming from the right. And for years I have listened to them, and there is, from both sides, concession, nuance, humor, citing of evidence, willingness to be proved wrong - a sense of reasonably, and i mean reasonably, joined up, down to earth thinking.

But these guys - the ones who are filling up social media with the most wreckless disinformation, their thinking is literally 2+2=89. It's frightening to watch. My mate will take some random quote from Bill GAtes and teh extrapolation he makes from it is just so off key, so unhinged, anyone with half a mind would say "WTF"?

Tristan Harris has this nailed. listen to his talks. he is saying that if the algorithm does not change, extremism in the public arena will grow and grow.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 31, 2020)

Loons are out in Uxbridge.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 1, 2021)

She seems heartfelt in her fantasy


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Loons are out in Uxbridge.




So damn right about everything. "I've seen a video on YouTube". Grew up ffs.

I was thinking today that the msm who these people despise as if they are some sorts of rebels have actually reported remarkably responsibly on the virus, across the board. The constant trashing of traditional journalism in favour of Keith on WhatsApp who makes it up as he goes along doesn't sit right with me. It's the arrogance that gets me. What they fuck do these people know about how editorial systems work? I know, I k ow, MSM can be posinious, but not in the way these folk are making out. Traditional journalism has enormous value at times


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 1, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> So damn right about everything. "I've seen a video on YouTube". Grew up ffs.
> 
> I was thinking today that the msm who these people despise as if they are some sorts of rebels have actually reported remarkably responsibly on the virus, across the board. The constant trashing of traditional journalism in favour of Keith on WhatsApp who makes it up as he goes along doesn't sit right with me. It's the arrogance that gets me. What they fuck do these people know about how editorial systems work? I know, I k ow, MSM can be posinious, but not in the way these folk are making out. Traditional journalism has enormous value at times



MSM haven’t all been that responsible, a lot of lockdown scepticism at the Telegraph for instance, and the Mail leaning that way sometimes too. Plus TV places allowing the odd loon through for ‘balance’ (although much less than they do on stuff like climate issues thankfully)


----------



## keybored (Jan 1, 2021)

Thought she was familiar.









						Coronavirus: Health worker investigated by employer after posting conspiracy video
					

A video of a health worker who questioned the existence of Covid-19 went viral in conspiracy communities.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> MSM haven’t all been that responsible, a lot of lockdown scepticism at the Telegraph for instance, and the Mail leaning that way sometimes too. Plus TV places allowing the odd loon through for ‘balance’ (although much less than they do on stuff like climate issues thankfully)


I know, I guess I mean in comparison with the utter cesspit on social media. Ive deep dived (probably makes me as odd as them lol) into this stuff and it's everywhere. It's a kind of an extreme "no one is the boss of me" attitude and I've just been a little shocked by the extremity of the views that are based on the most bizarre thinking.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 1, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I know, I guess I mean in comparison with the utter cesspit on social media. Ive deep dived (probably makes me as odd as them lol) into this stuff and it's everywhere. It's a kind of an extreme "no one is the boss of me" attitude and I've just been a little shocked by the extremity of the views that are based on the most bizarre thinking.



I think people seek out this nonsense to justify breaking the rules because they’re tired of all this shit, so it‘s to back up a behaviour rather than seed it. Plus the ‘fuck you I won’t do what you tell me’ thing is stronger in this country than some other places (a nation just congratulating itself on no longer being a ‘rule taker’ having left the EU is very much part of the same thing)


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 1, 2021)

Apparently Piers Corbyn has thrown his hat into the ring for the London Mayor Elections


----------



## rekil (Jan 1, 2021)

Hats are muzzles too. #takeOffYurHatsSheeple


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 1, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Apparently Piers Corbyn has thrown his hat into the ring for the London Mayor Elections



All that work on his mockney accent not gone to waste


----------



## existentialist (Jan 1, 2021)

Nobody's called my mask a muzzle yet. But if they do, I shall reply (slightly muffled) "Yes, and do you know what they put muzzles on? DANGEROUS ANIMALS!". I'll report back.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 1, 2021)

Corybyn's manifesto :

end covid rules/regulations, 
reverse discrimination against covid activists , 
homes for all, rent controls for the private sector
an accountable NHS free of influence of big pharma,and  big food companies
defend free speech and Julian Assage
support the Punjabi farmers


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 1, 2021)

Another installment from the nut of a mod on the pirate radio message board.



> These draconian measures that we are witnessing/experiencing, as I type, are NOTHING to do with a flu like virus (which by the way, the original flu has killed 3 times more than Convid) they are all to do with the CONTROL of everything, especially our lives.
> 
> If you don't agree, your opinion/choice, but if you think things will go back to like it was before pre Mar 2020, without people standing up and saying no more of this crap, *you are delusional*, it will get worse, *if we don't wake up.*



Telling everyone else they are delusional & need to wake up.  

They moderate replies before they appear, needless to say no replies pointing out he's the delusional one appears!


----------



## miss direct (Jan 1, 2021)

Happened to walk past wetherspoons earlier. In the glass display case that normally shows special offers, there's an article from the spoons magazine,  all about how covid is being exaggerated and death figures manipulated. Its annoyed me. Theres already way too many deniers in this area and people with no masks.

Shall I go back in the dark and stick something over the top of it?


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another installment from the nut of a mod on the pirate radio message board.
> 
> 
> 
> Telling everyone else they are delusional & need to wake up.


The original flu has killed 6 million people this year? When did this happen?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 1, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> The original flu has killed 6 million people this year? When did this happen?



Oh, he just makes up any old nonsense.

I used to engage with him, then he stopped my posts appearing, then he banned one. One of the other mods unbanned me, then he banned me again, I was unbanned again, then banned yet again, it's fucking nuts.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 1, 2021)

Protest outside St Thomas' hospital A&E in London.

It even has a samba band, I hope the patients and staff can't hear it from inside.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 1, 2021)

These covidiots are getting out of control.


----------



## klang (Jan 1, 2021)

wankers


----------



## klang (Jan 1, 2021)

can't think of anything worse than a pissed hoaxer nye crowd armed with samba


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 1, 2021)

If you were going to protest against medical power, why focus on st Thomas hospital


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Protest outside St Thomas' hospital A&E in London.
> 
> It even has a samba band, I hope the patients and staff can't hear it from inside.



Thick as fudge. Realky. No way round it. Thick as fudge


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 1, 2021)

Need snipers on the roof firing vaccines down at the nutters below


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 1, 2021)

Not even snipers. Just randomly firing into the crowd. 

Firing vaccines. Nothing bad.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 1, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Need snipers on the roof firing vaccines down at the nutters below



Probably useful to stick a chip in them while doing it.  Keep track of the ones already tagged.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 1, 2021)

a .30-06 round stores no personally identifiable information and is in fact very DMCA-compliant


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)

the. arrogance. just think about it.


----------



## Shechemite (Jan 1, 2021)

Where’s that from?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)

"insepid cunts"
"shivering pathetic sheep"


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Where’s that from?


facebook


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)

sorry for dragging this out. i've got a bee in my bonnet about this lot.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2021)

read the comments -


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 1, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Happened to walk past wetherspoons earlier. In the glass display case that normally shows special offers, there's an article from the spoons magazine,  all about how covid is being exaggerated and death figures manipulated. Its annoyed me. Theres already way too many deniers in this area and people with no masks.
> 
> Shall I go back in the dark and stick something over the top of it?


Yes ! or spray paint / tag the glass ... "covid kills"


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 1, 2021)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Happened to walk past wetherspoons earlier. In the glass display case that normally shows special offers, there's an article from the spoons magazine,  all about how covid is being exaggerated and death figures manipulated. Its annoyed me. Theres already way too many deniers in this area and people with no masks.
> 
> *Shall I go back in the dark and stick something over the top of it?  *



I noticed that those Spoons posters (  ) are mostly in quite small print.

So  *BIG* diagonal posters with just one word -- "*CONSPIRALOONS!!*' pasted on top (of all those posters -- those pubs are big!)
could appeal a lot to rationalists, and encourage more boycotts when pubs re-open  




			
				StoneRoad said:
			
		

> Yes ! or spray paint / tag the glass ... "covid kills"



... 'and so do conspiracy theorists'


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2021)

Lawrence Fox now also standing in London Mayoral elections


----------



## existentialist (Jan 2, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Lawrence Fox now also standing in London Mayoral elections


Good. That'll give the rag-clothed starving masses someone to throw dead rats at (assuming they've eaten all they need, first).


----------



## Cerv (Jan 2, 2021)

what's the great schism that Fox & Corbyn couldn't agree on a single anti-lockdown unity candidate?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 2, 2021)

rekil said:


> Hats are muzzles too. #takeOffYurHatsSheeple


This got me thinking - what if we could start a theory going round that wearing masks blocks the mind-control effects of 5G rays or something similar? And does anyone know if tinfoil masks would be effective in stopping the spread of covid?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> read the comments -


Fucking hell.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> read the comments -



Holy crap


----------



## nogojones (Jan 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I think people seek out this nonsense to justify breaking the rules because they’re tired of all this shit, so it‘s to back up a behaviour rather than seed it. Plus the ‘fuck you I won’t do what you tell me’ thing is stronger in this country than some other places (a nation just congratulating itself on no longer being a ‘rule taker’ having left the EU is very much part of the same thing)


And the government have been half arsed and inconsistant with the rules, where sometimes you can't meet your friends outside but your kids are forced to go to full classrooms without much in the way of control measures. I lean towards the belief the gvt has done this deliberately to sow dissent and ensure as many people as possible keep turning up to work and participating in the economy.

This inconsistancy breeds distrust and helps foster these beliefs


----------



## nogojones (Jan 2, 2021)

littleseb said:


> can't think of anything worse than a pissed hoaxer nye crowd armed with samba


Just imagine if they had pan pipes as well. Things can always get worse


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 2, 2021)

Is it even worthwhile challenging this kind of shit on social media or a complete waste of time? There’s so much completely false nonsense that can be easily countered, but why bother? Could enough non-loon people shout them all down in enough numbers? There aren’t actually that many of them but they are dominating some spaces just by enthusiasm alone, and others likely pick up on this. Not even sure a lot of them are real, just more divisive bots to drive fractures in society.

A lot of people claiming ‘hospitals are empty’ at the moment, because their mate Barry went to A&E last week and it was deserted. Loads of anti-lockdown pricks claiming that the previous restrictions achieved nothing, just because it’s picked up again. Plus the usual ‘hardly anyone is dying’ and false concerns for the mentally ill that they’d happily trample in any other scenario. Cunts everywhere.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> read the comments -



Can you summarise what we’re supposed to know here? I am just seeing some disjointed and context-less OMGs. 

*I didn’t see any of the 2012 Olympics, the opening ceremony, or Fantastic Friday. (Or indeed any Olympics since I left home and got control of the remote).


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 2, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Can you summarise what we’re supposed to know here? I am just seeing some disjointed and context-less OMGs.
> 
> *I didn’t see any of the 2012 Olympics, the opening ceremony, or Fantastic Friday. (Or indeed any Olympics since I left home and got control of the remote).



Evgenia Mukhtarova
7 months ago
Watch NHS part with lots of beds, nurses dancing and washing hands, 5g tower, even sick Boris. If you didn't know main office of deep state (masons, cabal, elites, globalist, cult) is in London. Rest of it in America, China and so on. Now battle happening between deep state and Alliance of countries. Free world against wars, terror, viruses, control. Its been for 600 years and now big times of changing. When humans gonna be in charge of their lives and not this evil.
And at the end of NHS part, virus symbol which covers whole stadium. This is they way of showing us what they gonna do, and since we didn't confront it, it means we didn't mind, we accepted it. Worst thing people worshipping and trusting these people without realising what actually happening. And kids on bed must be kids that underground  hope these operation gonna be finished asap 

Paul Hall
7 months ago
Margaret Nicol the NHS show is telling us what's to come and is now happening. People like you though fail to see this as you turn a blind eye and make excuses claiming we nuts making up stories. The people who are nuts are your type. Thick' stupid and blind. 

WW3Revelation6 and13
6 months ago
Yes. The nurses pointing for their hands for a long time means something. No way that is normal entertainment. God will repay, but many will die first. No words. 

Tunez4U Hickman
2 months ago
I’m just watching this video and reading the comments, 5 months has passed and I was wondering if your feelings were the same? , I now my own mindset has changed about the world’s governments since March, something very strange and sinister is happening


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Is it even worthwhile challenging this kind of shit on social media or a complete waste of time? There’s so much completely false nonsense that can be easily countered, but why bother? Could enough non-loon people shout them all down in enough numbers? There aren’t actually that many of them but they are dominating some spaces just by enthusiasm alone, and others likely pick up on this. Not even sure a lot of them are real, just more divisive bots to drive fractures in society.
> 
> A lot of people claiming ‘hospitals are empty’ at the moment, because their mate Barry went to A&E last week and it was deserted. Loads of anti-lockdown pricks claiming that the previous restrictions achieved nothing, just because it’s picked up again. Plus the usual ‘hardly anyone is dying’ and false concerns for the mentally ill that they’d happily trample in any other scenario. Cunts everywhere.


I don't do FB that much, but do try and chalenge it where I see it. Some are responsive, others are confused because they see so much of this shit they no longer know what's up or down any more and a couple have blocked me. I've always tried to be polite and not take the piss (though it is so tempting), just try and use reputable sourses to chalenge outright lies. It's tiring though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2021)

That highlights one of the many absurdities of conspiracy theory. A conspiracy is kept secret but is also hinted at in a massive internationally televised event. But for what reason?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 2, 2021)

Hidden in plain sight

Those who have eyes let them see


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That highlights one of the many absurdities of conspiracy theory. A conspiracy is kept secret but is also hinted at in a massive internationally televised event. But for what reason?


Bad guys always want to boast.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2021)

Mum's groups on fb, hippies, nazis, mentalists, youtube covid comments - all screaming this stuff. It really is not just confined to a few shadowy corners. That's why twitter and Facebook have gone full stalin on them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2021)

Can you imagine the Size of the "let's all take over the world with a pandemic" illuminati WhatsApp group? The amount of players who would be complicit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> read the comments -




The only sane comment I spotted, before getting bored, was this one - 'Down the rabbit hole ye all go and will stay.'


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The only sane comment I spotted, before getting bored, was this one - 'Down the rabbit hole ye all go and will stay.'


I genuinely end up feeling like Einstein after reading this stuff. I have 4 gcses


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 2, 2021)

The big problem on social media (especially local FB groups etc) is that most reasonable reality-based people have just given up trying to combat this endless stream of shit a few months ago now so the volume of loons has seemed to get louder and louder. Fuck knows what can be done about it. A terrible January and February may bring a few back to reason.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2021)

one comment on facebook made me chuckle: "government plot to control us all so they roll out the virus?? do fuck off, they can't even roll out a world beating app, the thick cunts"


----------



## tim (Jan 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> I've no idea but it's a very specific name so I wouldn't be surprised if it has some history.




Aye, 700 years of history, these White Rose patriots are Yorkshire folk, resisting a  nefarious Lancastrian plot to take away our liberties and reinstate the brutal dynasty of the Red Rose


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 3, 2021)

Dan Brown has so much to answer for


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Dan Brown has so much to answer for


Zuckerberg and all the rest of them too.


----------



## A380 (Jan 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Can you imagine the Size of the "let's all take over the world with a pandemic" illuminati WhatsApp group? The amount of players who would be complicit.


Inboxing you hun.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I think unless you can get in there quite early on it is really hard.
> The problem is that once they have invested a certain amount of belief in it, accepting that they were wrong becomes a massive psychological barrier which is hard to break as it has traumatic consequences.
> Same as any cult indoctrination, a similar thing can be seen in people who have been victim a long term confidence trick.
> The people cynicaly pushing this shit should be lined up against a wall.


allllloooooootttt of money in those youtube views. these "free thinkers" don't realise they are paying slimey cunts' mortgages.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> They are the 99% apparently




fast forward five years - it's all, hopefully, over. a distant memory, perhaps. We've all moved on. Occasionally nations remember how many people died, etc. Young kids who were too young to know what was going on start to ask adults what they did during the pendemic etc.

What are these folk going to say? "well, it was all bollocks and i went on marches and never wore a mask and often showed zero regard for not spreading the virus by ignoring all the rules."

how are they going to reevaluate their behavior when this will be talked about like our grandparents spoke of the war?

nan, what do you do in the war?" I tried to hide german soldiers in my basement and I shone massive lights in the sky so bombers could find us.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 3, 2021)

Wonder how the war analogy holds up, though. For all the spirit of the blitz, stiff upper lip talk, sheltering in the underground, there must have been a lot of nasty shit that just isn't talked about.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Wonder how the war analogy holds up, though. For all the spirit of the blitz, stiff upper lip talk, sheltering in the underground, there must have been a lot of nasty shit that just isn't talked about.


yeh, i'm not saying it in sort of romantic, patriotic sense - but I do think people will talk about how they coped/what they did during covid. Like older generations did about the war (my nans certainly did). IT will get confusing for those who were against the "lets over come this" narrative.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 4, 2021)

Fucking covid denying idiots had to be removed by security from Colchester hospital. 



> *Security officers removed Covid-19 "deniers" who were taking pictures of empty corridors at a NHS hospital where the intensive care unit is at maximum capacity, its chief executive said.*
> The incident took place at Colchester Hospital at the weekend.
> Chief executive Nick Hulme said it "beggars belief" some people were calling the pandemic a hoax.
> He said it was "the right thing to do" to keep corridors in outpatients units as empty as possible.
> ...











						Colchester Hospital: Covid deniers removed from 'at capacity' hospital
					

An NHS chief executive says it 'beggars belief' people took pictures of empty corridors.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking covid denying idiots had to be removed by security from Colchester hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any way to pubkicalky humiliate these Bell pieces?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Is there any way to pubkicalky humiliate these Bell pieces?


Well, it would have been nice if someone had filmed their unceremonious ejection...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 4, 2021)

Just realised that an acquaintance who I thought was upsetr about the distrubance to their life has actually gone down the deep end, firt time he mentionned "bill and melissa gates, the great reset"
fucked times :/


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just realised that an acquaintance who I thought was upsetr about the distrubance to their life has actually gone down the deep end, firt time he mentionned "bill and melissa gates, the great reset"
> fucked times :/


Been watching them all melt down on Facebook over the news tonight. Their thinking has been FUCKED.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just realised that an acquaintance who I thought was upsetr about the distrubance to their life has actually gone down the deep end, firt time he mentionned "bill and melissa gates, the great reset"
> fucked times :/


Keep your eye on him onlone. In my experience it gets worse. They get hooked on it and the thinking gets worse and worse.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Wonder how the war analogy holds up, though. For all the spirit of the blitz, stiff upper lip talk, sheltering in the underground, there must have been a lot of nasty shit that just isn't talked about.


Angus Calder's two books 'The Peoples War' and 'The Myth of the Blitz ' are both worth reading


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Keep your eye on him onlone. In my experience it gets worse. They get hooked on it and the thinking gets worse and worse.


Unfortunately I think I am too late, he only just mentionned this but has been agaisnt the whole lockdown for month, I thought the "don't fuck my life" was the main reason but have just realised they hid thier loonaviews hidden for months since March when they got "enlightened"(their words).
e2aq: I feel like going to visit him to punch him in the face
but I won't
...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 5, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just realised that an acquaintance who I thought was upsetr about the distrubance to their life has actually gone down the deep end, firt time he mentionned "bill and melissa gates, the great reset"
> fucked times :/



I was going to suggest tear gas for these simpleton fucks, but maybe flinging unsold Big Box copies of Windows Millennium Edition may prove more effective.


----------



## keybored (Jan 5, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I was going to suggest tear gas for these simpleton fucks, but maybe flinging unsold Big Box copies of Windows Millennium Edition may prove more effective.


These are still human beings we're talking about you monster.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 5, 2021)

keybored said:


> These are still human beings we're talking about you monster.



I lived with Vista for years - YEARS, and it didn't make me a Trump-voting racist, so you can fuck right off, ser


----------



## keybored (Jan 5, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I lived with Vista for years - YEARS


_backs away slowly_
Sir, we understand your distress. We have professionals who can help you.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 5, 2021)

keybored said:


> _backs away slowly_
> Sir, we understand your distress. We have professionals who can help you.



No, I don't want Windows 10, kindly stop messaging me.


----------



## keybored (Jan 5, 2021)

Nine Bob Note said:


> No, I don't want Windows 10, kindly stop messaging me.


Sir I repeat, we want to hel... SIR PUT THAT DOWN

PUT DOWN THE LINUX DISTRO! SIR PUT TH...

_BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM_



Spoiler


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 5, 2021)

OK, so he has all the fucks, but that doesn't excuse these morons...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 5, 2021)

Murdoch's TalkRadio has given lots of airtime to covid denying twats recently, which I assume is behind their youtube channel being taken down.



> This account has been terminated for violating YouTube's Community Guidelines.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Murdoch's TalkRadio has given lots of airtime to covid denying twats recently, which I assume is behind their youtube channel being taken down.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 247177


Brilliant news. A massive fountain of poison.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 5, 2021)

Handy timeline of COVID/lockdown denialists' delusions:




__





						Wrong COVID - Timeline
					

All the events are represented on the interactive timeline and can be visualized. You can review all the cause-and-effect relations of timeline




					time.graphics


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2021)

Facebook and YouTube really haven't fucked about.


----------



## LDC (Jan 5, 2021)

A friend's mum has started posting 'The Great Reset' stuff all over her FB and telling everyone that will listen (and some that won't...) about how it's all a communist conspiracy to seize everyone's assets etc etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2021)

If this stuff wasn't so charged with arrogance and sneering disregard, I wouldn't care, but I've grassed some of the most dangerous stuff. These people are trapped in a sort of sociopathic anti social matrix and they are dangerous.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> A friend's mum has started posting 'The Great Reset' stuff all over her FB and telling everyone that will listen (and some that won't...) about how it's all a communist conspiracy to seize everyone's assets etc etc.


The great reset is one of their key narratives, look Into it for fiev minutes and you will see how pathetic it is to fall for.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 5, 2021)

I heard R4 gave Gupta a platform this morning ugh.


----------



## LDC (Jan 5, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> I heard R4 gave Gupta a platform this morning ugh.



Yeah. She's thankfully useless as a speaker though. She didn't really have anything to say except 'costs of lockdown' and some incoherent stuff about shielding the vulnerable that didn't even stand up to some gentle questioning about how that might work in reality. I mean I'm sure plenty of people who are already on her side will think she scored a stunning win against the 'mainstream narrative' or something, but she really doesn't come across as the brightest spark at all.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 5, 2021)

Well, fuck me, there's some really dangerous shit being pedalled by these deranged covidiots.

But by the time they start posting the real deep shit though, they're usually well down the rabbit hole(s) and past redemption - at least until they acknowledge their crap is crap.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2021)

Worth another look












						Conspiracy theorists mistake guitar pedal diagram for “5G Chip”, alleging it’s in COVID-19 vaccine
					

The widely circulated image of the chip is a reworked schematic for the Boss Metal Zone pedal.




					www.musictech.net


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 5, 2021)

there's way too few actual components in that circuit diagram to do anything much ...

just show how little brain the covidiots actually have !


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Worth another look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck getting jack sockets into a vaccine.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 5, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> there's way too few actual components in that circuit diagram to do anything much ...
> 
> just show how little brain the covidiots actually have !



You'd think maybe one of them might Google a pocket calculator diagram to at least get some sense of plausible scale.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 5, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Good luck getting jack sockets into a vaccine.



Well what else are you going to plug the 5G into?

You must admit, this does explain the commonly-reported upper arm soreness.


----------



## Brainaddict (Jan 5, 2021)

Grrr, some bullshit antivax, anti lockdown stuff has just come up in a political organising whatsapp group I'm in. One of the people I quite respected before too. It's so infuriating how far this nonsense has spread.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Worth another look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somebody trolled that out there, didn't they? 

And people bit.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 5, 2021)

and the footswitch causes covid twitches - fiendish


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 5, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Grrr, some bullshit antivax, anti lockdown stuff has just come up in a political organising whatsapp group I'm in. One of the people I quite respected before too. It's so infuriating how far this nonsense has spread.



just point out that masking up and avoiding others are acts of solidarity with the vulnerable right now, and that it’s a shame some people don’t believe in such things.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 5, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Somebody trolled that out there, didn't they?
> 
> And people bit.


So once I've had my vaccine shot, not only will I able to get fast internet access direct to my brain, I will able to play guitar riffs as well? Bring it on I can't wait.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> So once I've had my vaccine shot, not only will I able to get fast internet access direct to my brain, I will able to play guitar riffs as well? Bring it on I can't wait.


I think you will be able to astral project into Microsoft stores worldwide, or order Microsoft items online if you focus your brain waves in a certain way. The online part might only come with the second jab, though.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 5, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I think you will be able to astral project into Microsoft stores worldwide, or order Microsoft items online if you focus your brain waves in a certain way. The online part might only come with the second jab, though.


cool another step in my conversion from  average Joe to advanced cyborg


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 6, 2021)

Some absolute Einstein nearly wipes out half his family (taken from reddit):

"My husband's stupid antimask cousin got covid and gave it to half the people in my husband's family. Including his dad who just finished chemo, and his grandmother who got flu on top of it. We were just told she probably won't make it. They still doesn't get why people are pissed at them. "But it's like a flu! I didn't havebit that bad!" Seriously. I want to smack them."


----------



## tony.c (Jan 6, 2021)

21 arrested outside Parliament this afternoon.








						Dozens arrested near Parliament following anti-lockdown protest | ITV News
					

The protests were planned after England entered a period of strengthened coronavirus restrictions. | ITV News London




					www.itv.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 7, 2021)

not covid but anti vaxxers. gave me a few chuckles. the more we laugh at those who are Pro Death, the better.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 8, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> So once I've had my vaccine shot, not only will I able to get fast internet access direct to my brain, I will able to play guitar riffs as well? Bring it on I can't wait.



Nah, the purpose of pedals like the Metal Zone is to mask the fact you can’t play very well. At least that was why I invested in an Aria Ultra Metal pedal about thirty years ago.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 8, 2021)

May I ask. What are the favourite videos/docs these people watch, are there any particular ones they push?

I'm off this afternoon and pottering about so fancy having a butchers at what it is which drives these folk, including my sister-in-law - she sometimes tries to drop stuff in when we have Zoom calls (she get's muted) + on the Fam WhatsApp group.  I can search Youtube but thought there might be some 'main' titles off hand.

I know we don't want that shit posted up here, apologies if it's not appropriate, but youse know I'm not a weirdo with this shit


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 8, 2021)

99 percent against corruption is a big meeting place for them on Facebook.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 8, 2021)

Numbers said:


> May I ask. What are the favourite videos/docs these people watch, are there any particular ones they push?



The 'Plandemic' video was a biggie, taken down several times by youtube, but you may be able to find it via search engines.

Here's a response debunking it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 8, 2021)

Numbers said:


> May I ask. What are the favourite videos/docs these people watch, are there any particular ones they push?
> 
> I'm off this afternoon and pottering about so fancy having a butchers at what it is which drives these folk, including my sister-in-law - she sometimes tries to drop stuff in when we have Zoom calls (she get's muted) + on the Fam WhatsApp group.  I can search Youtube but thought there might be some 'main' titles off hand.
> 
> I know we don't want that shit posted up here, apologies if it's not appropriate, but youse know I'm not a weirdo with this shit


Head for: Brand New Tube the alternative to youtube with no censorship where all the loons have now moved to after getting banned elsewhere.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 12, 2021)

Panic porn for me, but not for thee
					

The disturbing antivax turn of Alex Berenson




					badcovid19takes.substack.com
				




A really good takedown of anti-vax covid truther Alex Berenson.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 12, 2021)

I've just been made aware of this:

Home | FreedomAirway


e2a: as promoted by dolores cahill on facebook


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2021)

If they keep targeting hospitals with their demos I'm tempted to go with a few pals and fuck em up a bit. In a mask etc.


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2021)

Sounds like they arrested some of the 'empty corridor' shitheads.









						Four arrested over 'public nuisance' at Redditch and Birmingham hospitals
					

Earlier this month videos showing supposed empty hospitals were shared on social media.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2021)

TopCat said:


> If they keep targeting hospitals with their demos I'm tempted to go with a few pals and fuck em up a bit. In a mask etc.


It is tempting (been a while mate) but much as I love the idea this ain't the time


----------



## TopCat (Jan 13, 2021)

TopCat said:


> If they keep targeting hospitals with their demos I'm tempted to go with a few pals and fuck em up a bit. In a mask etc.


I was pissed and upset. I wont be hitting anyone. More like tutting at the moment.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 14, 2021)

I wouldn't normally link to a Tory MP's tweets, but Neil O'Brien does a rather impressive job here of taking down Covid-denier Toby Young:


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

I’m in a WhatsApp group for the yoga classes taught by my next door neighbour. He’s a good yoga teacher. Must be about 50 people on the WhatsApp which is usually just for links to zoom classes .
He’s just posted a link to an hour long video of a woman talking about why nobody should get the vaccine.
I googled her name.
 It’s this trumpist nutcase.








						Doctor Who Joined Capitol Attacks Leads a Far-Right Campaign Against Covid-19 Vaccine
					

Dr. Simone Gold, founder of the disinformation group, America’s Frontline Doctors, specializes in anti-scientific propaganda.




					theintercept.com
				



What would you do? Post that link to the group? Very tempted.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’m in a WhatsApp group for the yoga classes taught by my next door neighbour. He’s a good yoga teacher. Must be about 50 people on the WhatsApp which is usually just for links to zoom classes .
> He’s just posted a link to an hour long video of a woman talking about why nobody should get the vaccine.
> I googled her name.
> It’s this trumpist nutcase.
> ...


I'd complain about the capitalisation in the headline first.   I saw it and thought Jodie Whittaker had taken part


----------



## LDC (Jan 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’m in a WhatsApp group for the yoga classes taught by my next door neighbour. He’s a good yoga teacher. Must be about 50 people on the WhatsApp which is usually just for links to zoom classes .
> He’s just posted a link to an hour long video of a woman talking about why nobody should get the vaccine.
> I googled her name.
> It’s this trumpist nutcase.
> ...



Post that link to the group and say it's a surprise he thinks racist right wingers are a good source of medical info.
The immediately leave the group so you can't see it implode.


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

Posted the link. The overlap between hippies and trumpists is so weird.
My relationship with him is already somewhat strained so I can handle any fallout.


----------



## LDC (Jan 17, 2021)

I saw one of my next door neighbours leaning out of his window yesterday when I was on the street. Said hi and had a general chat. Asked if he'd heard anything about getting the vaccine (he's about 60, has got COPD, and has been being very careful the last year) and he said no and he wouldn't have it anyway, muttered some anti-vaccine excuse. Mental, he's spent the last year really worrying about getting covid ffs.


----------



## LDC (Jan 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> Posted the link. The overlap between hippies and trumpists is so weird.
> My relationship with him is already somewhat strained so I can handle any fallout.



If you don't leave the group keep us updated on the fall-out! The more gruesome and hilariously mental the better!


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

I’m curious now if he’ll say anything at all, to the group or come bounding round here to ‘discuss’. It’s the fact that he’s the teacher, he’s respected by all those people in the group.   
Eta well total silence on the yoga WhatsApp, maybe that’s because I did a good intervention or maybe it’s because there’s now a whole new yoga WhatsApp group, just without me in it.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’m curious now if he’ll say anything at all, to the group or come bounding round here to ‘discuss’. It’s the fact that he’s the teacher, he’s respected by all those people in the group.


My Qi Gong teacher threatened to beat me up early in the pandemic. These people don't like their flocks to have opinions.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> Posted the link. The overlap between hippies and trumpists is so weird.
> My relationship with him is already somewhat strained so I can handle any fallout.



Is this the dog man?


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Is this the dog man?


Yep.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2021)

Fuck him then 

Eta: metaphorically


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2021)

Could you work in things like "we shouldn't _abandon_ our responsibilities, we should follow the regulations doggedly ..."


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

It’s not exactly kicking off but I had one yoga person posting in support of.. not believing every loon you see on YouTube, and now it’s descended into people posting various miracle cures.


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

Ha won’t do you a running commentary but I’d say now, genteel kicking off is underway. One of the yoga students is a nurse & shes pissed off now.


----------



## LDC (Jan 17, 2021)

Good work. Dare you to message 'My work here is done.' and leave the group.


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Good work. Dare you to message 'My work here is done.' and leave the group.


Oh no way, they’re onto hydroxyxhloroquine now. Too much popcorn.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2021)

Anyone brought up colloidal silver yet? :hopeful smiley:


----------



## rekil (Jan 17, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> My Qi Gong teacher threatened to beat me up early in the pandemic. These people don't like their flocks to have opinions.


Is this a guardian pitch?


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

The main impression I get watching them on that thread, is how little it takes for some people to feel like they absolutely know what they’re on about. Maybe that’s a key thing, some people can watch a video on YouTube & feel that they’re now an expert on virology whilst others might study for decades and be really cautious about making any claims to Truth.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jan 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> The main impression I get watching them on that thread, is how little it takes for some people to feel like they absolutely know what they’re on about. Maybe that’s a key thing, some people can watch a video on YouTube & feel that they’re now an expert on virology whilst others might study for decades and be really cautious about making any claims to Truth.


Sounds a bit like the Dunning Kruger effect 






						Dunning–Kruger effect - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



.


----------



## bimble (Jan 17, 2021)

Yoga teacher surfaced & says, in post to group, that he ‘regrets’ posting that thing. Doesn’t say why, just that its probably better to just keep the WhatsApp group for yoga class zoom links in future & hopes everyone has a lovely evening praying hands emoji.
Cowardly but in the circumstances a good outcome.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 17, 2021)

Result, neatly done


----------



## LDC (Jan 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yoga teacher surfaced & says, in post to group, that he ‘regrets’ posting that thing. Doesn’t say why, just that its probably better to just keep the WhatsApp group for yoga class zoom links in future & hopes everyone has a lovely evening praying hands emoji.
> Cowardly but in the circumstances a good outcome.



Fair play to him, that's a better response than most posting that kind of stuff would have. Maybe he's got all his chakras aligned tonight.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fair play to him, that's a better response than most posting that kind of stuff would have. Maybe he's got all his chakras aligned tonight.


probably to save face and not lose paying clients!


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm going to hold my hands up and admit that I can be super naive and easily led sometimes. Much more so than I previously realised. I like coming on urban as it grounds me as I read posts, links and arguments which refute things that might have caught hold in my head otherwise. This is quite embarrassing to admit honestly as I previously thought of myself as someone who had a good bullshit or wacky woo detector. Maybe there's just a lot more bullshit to wade through this year and I'm getting lazy/tired I dunno. 

The last year has taught me that I really need to double and triple check out things with people I trust   I certainly don't go looking for dodgy shit...its more of a case of family members or aquaintaces talking about this shit and me not knowing how to refute their claims effectively...and sometimes even thinking hmm they might have a point about that bit. If indeed they are intelligent and someone I thought I could trust. I've taken a step away from some folk once I realised that in fact they hold a lot of crazy conspiracy theory ideas.

Ive had to learn to be more discerning and not let fear or lack of knowledge let me make illogical leaps like I see some folk doing. And yet some stuff persists..
 For instance I have a strong sense of not wanting the vaccine. Its not because I think its some mind control, chip or 5g related thing and I am certainly not a covid denier. But I can't put my finger on exactly what my issue is with having it. I suppose I'm extremely lucky that I'm in a position where I can even consider not having it. But half of me thinks I definitely should and will.  Perhaps its because I've never had a vaccine before. But then my kids have...and obviously I wouldn't have let them have anything if I didn't believe they were safe and for the best. I'm trying to unravel what my issue is here. I know that quite a few people I know have a similar reluctance.. and yet when I hear their reasons I think they're bullshit...so mine probably are too  

I'm probably going to regret posting this but if I'm feeling like this then I know that there will be others thinking these thoughts quietly but knowing they'll be ridiculed or torn to shreds if they share them. I suppose if I'm feeling fear then there must be a part of me that is concerned they aren't safe and I'd very much like that to change. Just writing this down has helped me get a little closer to understanding tbf.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks for that, Clair De Lune.

You must have had childhood vaccines though? Did you not get the BCG?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 17, 2021)

Clair De Lune, take a read of these two articles, that could help to put your mind at rest re-the vaccines. 



> But mRNA vaccines are surprisingly straightforward: they’re just a smart way of getting a viral protein to generate an immune response, and after a few days the mRNA is degraded by the body, leaving behind only immunity to Covid.











						The Covid vaccine arrived quickly – but there's every reason to trust it | Charlotte Summers
					

It’s safe, it works, and it gives a tantalising glimpse of what else might be achieved given sufficient political will, says Dr Charlotte Summers, of the University of Cambridge




					www.theguardian.com
				












						The vaccine miracle: how scientists waged the battle against Covid-19
					

We trace the extraordinary research effort, from the discovery of the virus’s structure to the start of inoculations this week




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Thanks for that, Clair De Lune.
> 
> You must have had childhood vaccines though? Did you not get the BCG?


Nope. Not a single one. I wasn't in school so I missed out on them.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Nope. Not a single one. I wasn't in school so I missed out on them.


Right, and none of the infant jags?  Wow.  Well, I get the flu vaccine every year, which is developed afresh each year.  I’d recommend it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 17, 2021)

Trying to remember just how many jabs I got up to school leaving age ...

Diphtheria, Polio, Smallpox and the BCG for certain.

I think I would be too old for the MMR jabs, especially as I remember having mumps, measles and chicken pox as a kid. I got complications with both the mumps and the measles. But I don't remember having either rubella (aka German measles) or whooping cough.
I think I would prefer to have had a jab, having mumps was especially nasty ...

I did get pneumonia when I was 10, and that meant a trip to hospital - for oxygen plus several high dose penicillin jabs in my backside (ouch) and several "missing days/nights" and a tendency to get a chesty cough for months at a time for several years. I still don't like very cold air.

I've now got to the age when annual flu jabs are a good idea !


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 17, 2021)

Just read this - Childhood Vaccination and the NHS
I think that my mother must have denied consent for me having any vaccines actually as I had measles, mumps, chicken pox twice! and whooping cough as a kid..all quite badly 

I will read and re read those links, thanks cupid_stunt  I appreciate it


----------



## oryx (Jan 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Clair De Lune, take a read of these two articles, that could help to put your mind at rest re-the vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Guardian article confirms what I heard on the radio a few weeks ago (can't remember where) - that it was the financial and regulatory/bureaucracy aspect of the vaccine(s) that was accelerated, not the medical/research/testing aspect.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 18, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Trying to remember just how many jabs I got up to school leaving age ...
> 
> Diphtheria, Polio, Smallpox and the BCG for certain.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure there'd have been at least one tetanus in there, too...

I definitely had tetanus, diptheria, and mumps inoculations. I caught measles and chicken pox. And they were only vaccinating girls for rubella then (horrible pregnancy complications, actual symptoms weren't a huge issue). Oh, and polio. On a sugar lump.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yoga teacher surfaced & says, in post to group, that he ‘regrets’ posting that thing. Doesn’t say why, just that its probably better to just keep the WhatsApp group for yoga class zoom links in future & hopes everyone has a lovely evening praying hands emoji.
> Cowardly but in the circumstances a good outcome.


This is what we're aiming for. From what I've seen at work, it's most toxic when they think it's acceptable to broadcast it. Best thing to do is starve it of oxygen.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Pretty sure there'd have been at least one tetanus in there, too...
> 
> I definitely had tetanus, diptheria, and mumps inoculations. I caught measles and chicken pox. And they were only vaccinating girls for rubella then (horrible pregnancy complications, actual symptoms weren't a huge issue). Oh, and polio. On a sugar lump.


Like you were a horse


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Pretty sure there'd have been at least one tetanus in there, too...
> 
> I definitely had tetanus, diptheria, and mumps inoculations. I caught measles and chicken pox. And they were only vaccinating girls for rubella then (horrible pregnancy complications, actual symptoms weren't a huge issue). Oh, and polio. On a sugar lump.



I've had tetanus jabs as an adult, the last one after nearly cutting the tip off my thumb in the garden, over a couple of decades ago now.
[had a bloody - literally - long wait in A&E; and was using a piece of twine as a tourniquet, to the ??? of one of the nurses. At least my blood clots. I was expecting stitches, but they used steristrips, then cut up some micropore for a butterfly covering and I got a plastic stole to cover it. Most of the wait was for the tet jab.]


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Clair De Lune, take a read of these two articles, that could help to put your mind at rest re-the vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These were really useful thanks, they answered a lot if not all of the questions I've had floating around my head. It really is remarkable what humans can achieve when they focus their efforts and share resources.


----------



## bimble (Jan 18, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> This is what we're aiming for. From what I've seen at work, it's most toxic when they think it's acceptable to broadcast it. Best thing to do is starve it of oxygen.


Agree. The best way for me to think about all sorts of stuff (conspiracy theories, racism, other things) is that for the most part i don’t need to try to change what a person like the yoga teacher thinks but making him feel uncomfortable for spreading his views in public is relatively easy and effective.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Agree. The best way for me to think about all sorts of stuff (conspiracy theories, racism, other things) is that for the most part i don’t need to try to change what a person like the yoga teacher thinks but making him feel uncomfortable for spreading his views in public is relatively easy and effective.


Yeah you did well with that bimble


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 18, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> These were really useful thanks, they answered a lot if not all of the questions I've had floating around my head. It really is remarkable what humans can achieve when they focus their efforts and share resources.



Good.   

I have them bookmarked to send to anyone that tells me they have concerns about the speed of development, just doing my bit.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks like Sainsburys are going to have a BIG court case coming up soon   😂 










						Woman refusing to wear face mask kicked out of Sainsbury's by police
					

She had printed out a piece of paper from the government website to back up her claim that she had the right to be in the supermarket without a face covering.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Looks like Sainsburys are going to have a BIG court case coming up soon   😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> On the way out, the woman says that she is being discriminated against, that the officers are liable of a fine of up to £9,000, and that she will be taking them to court.
> 
> The female police officer simply replies that she looks forward to seeing her there.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Looks like Sainsburys are going to have a BIG court case coming up soon   😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not badly handled by the OB, though I really think they should avoid getting into any kind of fact-based disputes with this kind of person - it just fuels their conviction (ahahaha).

And I do believe that, as time goes on, and people increasingly realise that this isn't some kind of game, these conspiracy types are going to find themselves edged further and further towards the margins.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 19, 2021)

Anti-Virus: The Covid-19 FAQ
					

What is Anti-Virus?




					www.covidfaq.co
				




Looks like a decent resource


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 19, 2021)

Just caught up here, and in particular with Clair De Lune 's brave and honest post 

I'd offer to have your (local  ) Corona vaccine jab for you, Clair, were you to be invited for one ahead of Mr Older (myself) 

*BUT* the last thing I'd want to do if that possibility came up, would be to stop you getting vaccinated 

Especially as you seem to be reading those links, etc., and thinking really hard about the whole thing anyway -- good on you  
Respect


----------



## bimble (Jan 20, 2021)

Lol. The anti vaccine lady that my yoga teacher was so impressed by has now been arrested for her day out storming the capitol for trump, megaphone in hand. Very sad never mind.


----------



## tony.c (Jan 20, 2021)

Coronavirus vaccine will turn you gay, claims Ultra-Orthodox Israeli Rabbi.








						Israel's Ultra Orthodox Rabbi Says Covid-19 Vaccine Will Turn People Gay
					

Israel's rabbi from the ultra-Orthodox sect claimed that the vaccination drive is an evil agenda of the international government and 'criminal organisations'.




					www.news18.com


----------



## prunus (Jan 20, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Coronavirus vaccine will turn you gay, claims Ultra-Orthodox Israeli Rabbi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lining up his excuse in advance there methinks...


----------



## extra dry (Jan 21, 2021)

taken from another thread, this blog is frightening  Blog | Power To The People (powertothepeopleuk.com) 

cheers Tooter


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 21, 2021)

Not sure if this has been posted  apologies if so - In lockdown with a conspiracy theorist


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2021)

Found and removed this home printed covidiot sticker today, white rose bollocks
Shame they didn't get a shock when sticking it


----------



## prunus (Jan 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Found and removed this home printed covidiot sticker today, white rose bollocks
> Shame they didn't get a shock when sticking it
> View attachment 250367



It’s bold of them to explain their own methodology right there on the sticker.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Not sure if this has been posted  apologies if so - In lockdown with a conspiracy theorist



Have read a few accounts like this of the havoc this QAnon shit is wreaking on families.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 21, 2021)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				




Clearly its not just qanon types is it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 23, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Not sure if this has been posted  apologies if so - In lockdown with a conspiracy theorist



I don't have access to that article much beyond the headline. Is signing-up cost-free?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Found and removed this home printed covidiot sticker today, white rose bollocks
> Shame they didn't get a shock when sticking it
> View attachment 250367



If you could convince them the electricity warning sign is also a massive lie, a possible solution presents itself...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 23, 2021)

Anyone who can watch this BBC report from St. George's a few weeks back and still not want the vaccine has no soul. The staff in our NHS are at the limit and need our support in a time of crisis.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 24, 2021)

.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 26, 2021)

ffs
Covid deniers trying to remove elderly covid patient from hospital


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 26, 2021)

* wrong thread.


----------



## elbows (Jan 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Today's reported figures -
> 
> New cases down again - 20,089
> 
> New deaths - 1,631, slightly up on last Tuesday, by 21.



I dont think you meant to put that in this thread.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 26, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> ffs
> Covid deniers trying to remove elderly covid patient from hospital


Fucking hell - what absolute fucking idiots.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2021)

How many deaths today? 

1631?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> How many deaths today?
> 
> 1631?



Yes, very sadly, that's the total deaths reported today.


----------



## muscovyduck (Jan 27, 2021)

Trying to be empathetic with the one I work with because when I did manage it for a few days I felt like I got some breakthroughs understanding what's going on and how to start pushing back with actual impact. But it's too much. At the moment she pretends she's going along with social distancing, masks and lockdown but then she'll start subtly sliding conspiracy theory shit into conversations. For some reason that winds me up more than the actual #scamdemic theories she's got going on. I suppose it just reminds me of the tactics other groups use to groom people into joining them and so I'm having an emotional response to a form of attack I've had to deal with repeatedly over the years, whereas the specific value system behind it is one I've not been threatened by before? 

Also she seems egged on when key influencers in the media (not like, insta gen z influencers, but like, local institutions, journalists, other businesses we're in touch with etc) act really laissez-faire about the whole thing. You know, people doing stuff that's technically legal but probably shouldn't be and posting it on social media. So the one thing small thing we can do that won't cost anything but might make a slight difference is to not amplify those sorts of posts within our own networks by interacting with them, not post similar stuff ourselves, and educate people already onside about what messages they're sending out with their instagram stories etc


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2021)

William of Walworth posted this link on another thread, it's a good site that debunks the most common claims from covid deniers & anti-vaxxers -









						Anti-Virus: The Covid-19 FAQ
					

What is Anti-Virus?




					www.covidfaq.co


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> ffs
> Covid deniers trying to remove elderly covid patient from hospital


Watch the video. I'm generally against violence but fucking hell...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Watch the video. I'm generally against violence but fucking hell...



I made the mistake of going to see the idiots facebook profile the other day.
I think he is still quite happily posting on youtube or at least was yesterday.
e2a: he is still on youtube under his name, farfcebook is: nonofyourbusinesssnoopers


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2021)

This Tobe Hayden Leigh, is a Freeman of the Land loon, constantly claiming rights under the Magna Carta, his recent videos on youtube have largely attracted comments calling him out as the twat he is, thus proving sometimes comments on youtube are bang on the nail.

As well as kicking off at East Surrey Hospital a couple of days ago, he was doing similiar at Maidstone Hospital back in September.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 27, 2021)

Cunt claimed he was exempt from wearing a mask too. How those doctors didn't just jab him up with something exceptionally strong and take him off to the morgue, well, they are better people than I am.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 27, 2021)

What a prick.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This Tobe Hayden Leigh, is a Freeman of the Land loon, constantly claiming rights under the Magna Carta, his recent videos on youtube have largely attracted comments calling him out as the twat he is, thus proving sometimes comments on youtube are bang on the nail.
> 
> As well as kicking off at East Surrey Hospital a couple of days ago, he was doing similiar at Maidstone Hospital back in September.


Apart from hoping he gets charged with something or other for being a massive selfish stupid twat, it'd serve him right if he got covid after being in that ward and had to be admitted to hospital.



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Cunt claimed he was exempt from wearing a mask too. How those doctors didn't just jab him up with something exceptionally strong and take him off to the morgue, well, they are better people than I am.


Inject him with anaesthetic and let him wake up in the morgue.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 27, 2021)

He bangs on about power of attorney and his legal piece of paper. My siblings and I applied for power of attorney over my Mum (she has early dementia) This is quite a complex process where we had to fill in forms, get her to sign them, getting it properly witnessed, my sister got Mum's doctor to sign it (which cost us) and then we filed it (also cost us). I have a feeling that this nut has got himself a piece of paper and wrote "Paul Sez I'm his Attorney" rather than go through the actual process.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 27, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> *He bangs on about power of attorney and his legal piece of paper. My siblings and I applied for power of attorney over my Mum (she has early dementia) This is quite a complex process where we had to fill in forms, get her to sign them, getting it properly witnessed, my sister got Mum's doctor to sign it (which cost us) and then we filed it (also cost us). I have a feeling that this nut has got himself a piece of paper and wrote "Paul Sez I'm his Attorney" rather than go through the actual process.*


please don't post in bold, it makes you look a 'loon


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 27, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Apart from hoping he gets charged with something or other for being a massive selfish stupid twat, it'd serve him right if he got covid after being in that ward and had to be admitted to hospital.



A agree 100%.


----------



## MickiQ (Jan 27, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> please don't post in bold, it makes you look a 'loon


I must have had the button pressedby mistake, I have unpressed it.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 27, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> it'd serve him right if he got covid after being in that ward and had to be admitted to hospital.



Considering he was wandering around that ward without a mask, I'd say the chances are very very high.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 27, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Considering he was wandering around that ward without a mask, I'd say the chances are very very high.


Fingers crossed.  He might even end up with a superinfection with multiple different strains.  That'd be a shame.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Watch the video. I'm generally against violence but fucking hell...




I really feel for the patient and to some very tiny degreee the family even though they act like this. I can see it in the context of fear. The absolute scum bag taking advantage of them and spouting all the stuff off though. I'd really have struggled to keep my cool with him. Massive respect to the staff.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 28, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> I really feel for the patient and to some very tiny degreee the family even though they act like this. I can see it in the context of fear. The absolute scum bag taking advantage of them and spouting all the stuff off though. I'd really have struggled to keep my cool with him. Massive respect to the staff.


The scumbag now has a wanted appeal out by surrey police.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> The scumbag now has a wanted appeal out by surrey police.











						Debunking the Covid deniers who enter hospitals
					

A man making false statements about Covid-19 tried to remove a sick patient from hospital.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2021)

A sad tale indeed









						Mourn Gary Matthews and recognise that Covid conspiracies endanger life | Nick Cohen
					

One man’s tragic tale reveals much about the reach and harm of anti-science propaganda




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 29, 2021)

Following the appeal that generated hundreds of calls, police arrested Toby Hayden-Leigh, the hospital nutter, on suspicion of causing a public nuisance, together with another man on suspicion of assisting an offender.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Following the appeal that generated hundreds of calls, police arrested Toby Hayden-Leigh, the hospital nutter, on suspicion of causing a public nuisance, together with another man on suspicion of assisting an offender.


I bet he won't stand under that
🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2021)

Brixton twats















						Covid-denying conspiracy theorists target Brixton tube
					

Brixton Buzz was saddened and angered to see several lockdown-breaking individuals haranguing passers by outside Brixton tube last night. When we passed, two men were sharing a loud megaphone and b…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 29, 2021)

Our local "village covidiot" was up to his tricks a few days ago.

Virtually everybody that saw him yelled words to the effect of some or all of "put a mask on, go wash your hands, keep away from me" and "shut up with the conspiracy ballocks" ...

The local PCSO moved him on, and favoured him with some "words of advice" including a warning that she would get him nicked for causing an obstruction / behaviour likely to cause a breach of the peace if he didn't knock it off.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 29, 2021)

Ours seem to have gone a lot quieter of late, at least that's my perception. Some of them have a place where they hang out - the exception in the rules for 'therapy' stretched to the limit - and it is infuriating to see people going in and out all day without masks - but I am holding out hope for a nasty superspreader event.


----------



## belboid (Jan 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton twats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hugh Jackman’s not looking so good these days


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 29, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> The scumbag now has a wanted appeal out by surrey police.


Read yesterday he'd been arrested (or at least I think it was him).









						Man arrested over abusive comments to Covid hospital staff
					

Man, 45, from Kent, arrested after video of a group of people trying to remove patient was posted online




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bimble (Jan 30, 2021)

Christ.








						Man charged with sending suspicious package to Welsh Covid vaccine plant
					

Anthony Collins, 53, faces crown court trial over incident that forced staff to evacuate Wrexham site




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2021)

bimble said:


> Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's not exactly the point, but I can't help wondering what vanilla message is on the UXB truck signage before it's folded down


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2021)

Meanwhile


----------



## LDC (Jan 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I know it's not exactly the point, but I can't help wondering what vanilla message is on the UXB truck signage before it's folded down
> 
> View attachment 252087



Nothing, it's blank on the reverse of the bottom bit that flaps up to cover the top line so no words are visible.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 30, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Nothing, it's blank on the reverse of the bottom bit that flaps up to cover the top line so no words are visible.


They're missing a trick, should definitely be NON-EMERGENCY HIGHLY NON-EXPLOSIVE COMPLETELY ROUTINE PLANNED MAINTENANCE TEAM to help avoid public panic.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Nothing, it's blank on the reverse of the bottom bit that flaps up to cover the top line so no words are visible.


I'm sure I saw one and it said "CHEM TRAIL SUPPLIES" on one side and "BILL GATES TRCKING VACCINES" on the other.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 30, 2021)

I haven’t seen anything of local nutters of this kind where I am.  Though I’ve hardly been out tbf.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 30, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm sure I saw one and it said "CHEM TRAIL SUPPLIES" on one side and "BILL GATES TRCKING VACCINES" on the other.



It would be so great if they could just distribute the vaccine in the chemtrails.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2021)

Yoga and anti-vaxx loons



> The historical links between yoga and New Age pursuits and extremist politics are well-documented, including Nazi Germany’s interest in astrology and alternative medicine and the way yoga has sometimes served as inspiration to fascist ideology, including in Britain.











						The yoga world is riddled with anti-vaxxers and QAnon believers
					

In my day job, I monitor the spread of online disinformation and conspiracy theories. I never expected to find them at my yoga class




					www.wired.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jan 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I know it's not exactly the point, but I can't help wondering what vanilla message is on the UXB truck signage before it's folded down
> 
> View attachment 252087


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 30, 2021)

editor said:


> Yoga and anti-vaxx loons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If anything's going to stop me resuming Yoga classes again, it's stories like the above! 

TBF, laziness was also a big factor in not taking it up again, after the last many years of not doing it!  

#notallyogateachers etc. etc. etc. but the nutters can absolutely piss off!!!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 1, 2021)

I see the Bradford hairdresser's grand re-opening was thwarted.









						Hairdresser fined £17K stopped by police as she planned to reopen again
					

Sinead Quinn, the owner of Quinn Blakey Hairdressing, had planned 'The Great Opening' for Saturday




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 1, 2021)

and some in south africa too:


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 1, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> and some in south africa too:


They need to get in the fucking sea


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 1, 2021)

Further lurking in daily to the facebook group (one of many. MANY) - the 99% Against Corruption. Some of the grimmest reading possible at the moment. People laughing because they truly believe the vaccine is 'killer juice' and that anyone who takes it is lambs to slaughter. Others having earnest and thorough conversations about how the virus was created to roll out communism (the Great Reset). I have also delved into the facebook histories of some of the folk, the movie tends to go: (Before virus) picture of person on beach, picture of person hiking, picture of person fixing motor bike, picture of person holding a pint aloft in a pub. (after virus): just endless links to the most deranged 'theories' you can imagine, with an almost bloodthirsty sneer at us 'sheep' who are following the rules. The difference in before/after is chalk and cheese. Like a weird inverse of the Zen Buddhist idea of 'sudden enlightenment'. - otherwise 'ordinary' people suddenly sucked into a bizarre otherworldly matrix.  if they are not slamming the scientists and NHS, it's the mainstream media. I honestly think the phrase 'do your research' has the most lexical occurrence on the whole page.

would love to see some data on the prevalence of this stuff.

I am unsure on how people can be so sure of themselves in the face of a near perfect scientific consensus? How can you be willing to risk others' life just on the basis of some things you have read on the internet?

It makes bizarre reading. Hoping that it's the 'ol empty vessels make the most noise' explanation.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 1, 2021)

editor said:


> A sad tale indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This bloke was a disgusting across the board red-brown conspiracist, a vocal internet beelyite i.e anti-semite, holocaust questioning, the white helmets are ISIS, Assad is our king, the chemical attacks didn't happen, the regime didn't kills tens of thousands of civilians in indiscriminate barrel bombings - and if they did they were terrorists anyway. He was an active duper a well as being duped. I wonder how the rabid Cohen missed this given that this sort of stuff is his stock in trade nowadays.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 1, 2021)

BigMoaner they often refer to themselves as "the enlightened"

Apparently the vaccine saboteur in Wisconsin is a flat earther...


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 1, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> BigMoaner they often refer to themselves as "the enlightened"
> 
> Apparently the vaccine saboteur in Wisconsin is a flat earther...


Oh yes, "awake" is another one, I. E. narcissism as another feature. Casual, unchecked, wholly convinced.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 2, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I know it's not exactly the point, but I can't help wondering what vanilla message is on the UXB truck signage before it's folded down


“We send £350 million every week to Lockheed Martin”


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 2, 2021)

Noticed that Ian Brown has disappeared down the rabit hole.

How can these fuckers be so sure of themselves?



			https://mobile.twitter.com/ianbrown


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ian Brown's always been a bit woo tbh


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 2, 2021)

Puts himself in his bio as anarchist. Let's hope he doesn't anarchy his way onto a ventilator.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2021)

Today's most punchable twat




And for once I'm quite glad that the Daily Mail has run a feature because it increases the chances that this bellend will be named and shamed and laughed at.

edit: deleted - see FM post below


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 3, 2021)

I have it on from good sources that Captain Tom dying the day after the coup in Myanmar is not a coincidence but a Jesuit-Masonic ritual.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Today's most punchable twat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guardian has one as well...









						Video appears to show Chris Whitty being verbally abused in street
					

Tory MP condemns ‘appalling’ footage in which young man repeatedly shouts ‘you’re a liar’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## existentialist (Feb 5, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Guardian has one as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been busted. His mum has taken his PlayStation from him, and told him to apologise to Whitty.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2021)

Absolutely SPLENDID 









						Two arrests following distribution of anti-vaccination leaflets
					

Detectives investigating the distribution of anti-vaccination leaflets in south London have made two arrests.




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## Cerv (Feb 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Absolutely SPLENDID
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piers Corbyn is at it again


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Absolutely SPLENDID
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cerv said:


> Piers Corbyn is at it again



It's the same story as a day or so ago, and yes the 73-year-old man arrested was Piers Corbyn.


----------



## Combustible (Feb 6, 2021)

Some selective 'opting out'



> Explaining the basis for his reason in rejecting the coronavirus legislation Mr Todd, who admitted he had not received legal advice about this, said: “I am a free man of this land and it is my right to not give my consent to that legislation; it is not common law.”
> ...
> Mr Todd said he had only “opted out” of the coronavirus legislation.
> 
> The judge asked him: “You accepted a £6,000 government loan introduced within that legislation. How is taking that loan consistent with your view?”











						Preston gym ignoring lockdown ordered to close after owner hauled into court
					

Mr Todd, who admitted he had not received legal advice about this, said: “I am a free man of this land and it is my right to not give my consent to that legislation; it is not common law.”




					www.lancs.live


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2021)

Combustible said:


> Some selective 'opting out'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity how do these people prove or attempt to prove their claim to be free?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Feb 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Out of curiosity how do these people prove or attempt to prove their claim to be free?


You with your anally-retentive proof. Who needs proof, when you know the troof?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2021)

Combustible said:


> Some selective 'opting out'
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Mr Todd has also been issued with three £10,000 fixed penalties.





> A closure order was granted requiring the gym to close immediately. Costs of £9,000, split between Mr Todd and his two limited companies, must also be paid.



£39k, what a twat.


----------



## Combustible (Feb 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Out of curiosity how do these people prove or attempt to prove their claim to be free?



Because they said so. Who knew it was that easy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2021)

Combustible said:


> Because they said so. Who knew it was that easy?


it seems to me that a mite more proof might reasonably be asked for.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> it seems to me that a mite more proof might reasonably be asked for.



Seems to me you haven't watched enough 2 hour youtube videos mate. Wake up and do your research!


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 6, 2021)

He seemed woefully unprepared, nothing about 'standing', no mention of his strawman, nothing about maritime law - it's hardly going to work if you don't do it properly.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 6, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> £39k, what a twat.


Also seems to have 'opted in' to the Companies Act 2006


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2021)

Depressing as fuck 









						'I’ve been called Satan': Dr Rachel Clarke on facing abuse in the Covid crisis
					

As well as fighting to keep Covid patients alive, NHS staff are now battling a surge in abuse and denial in the second wave. Dr Rachel Clarke on how she is coping – and what gives her hope




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Absolutely SPLENDID
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thing is it plays into their persucated by the NWO narrative.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 6, 2021)

"I am a freeman. I do not stand beneath you"

"yeh fuck all that mate, get in the back of the van"


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Out of curiosity how do these people prove or attempt to prove their claim to be free?


Dave on Facebook had a screenshot from Linda on WhatsApp.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Depressing as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was a hard read. 😪


----------



## keithy (Feb 6, 2021)

I love how Freeman of the land are happy to enjoy the benefit of society, just opt out of any obligation to contribute. There's another word for that.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 6, 2021)

they have some odd ideas about what they will and will not obey - seems to change to suit the circumstances


----------



## pogofish (Feb 6, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Out of curiosity how do these people prove or attempt to prove their claim to be free?



I'm pretty certain this is answered in some depth on one or other of the FOTLer threads already here.

Possibly on this classic Jazzz thread:









						UK courtroom to hear evidence against the official narrative of 9/11
					

Historic Case to Challenge BBC’s 9/11Coverage    By Peter Drew   February 17, 2013 "Information Clearing House" -  On February 25, in the small town of Horsham in the United Kingdom, there will be a rare and potentially groundbreaking opportunity for the 9/11 truth movement. Three hours of...




					www.urban75.net
				




Or:








						Freeman-on-the-land idiocies
					

This dude has beaten the court system, and now doesn't pay council tax. How they got Andy Peters to do the commentry is beyond me :D  he got a layman to represent him in court, it was thrown out within 15 minutes. Play them at their own game of loopholes and wankery. It fucking works. :D (this...




					www.urban75.net
				











						Can someone give me a link that helps me to prove the the Freeman on the land bullshit is nonsense.
					

Well?




					www.urban75.net
				











						Billboards stating "It's illegal to use a legal name".
					

I'm trying to get an idea of how widespread these billboard posters are. It's Freemen of the Land fucktwattery but there are no links stating such on the poster. I've spotted one in Cornwall, has anyone else seen them in their area?




					www.urban75.net
				




but I don't fancy boiling my brain tonight to check further!


----------



## NoXion (Feb 7, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> "I am a freeman. I do not stand beneath you"
> 
> "yeh fuck all that mate, get in the back of the van"


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2021)

Good piece here:









						Exposure to misinformation could make people refuse a COVID-19 vaccine | Imperial News | Imperial College London
					

Exposure to online misinformation about COVID-19 vaccines could reduce vaccine uptake, threatening the goal of herd immunity.




					www.imperial.ac.uk
				




Meanwhile I'm arguing with soon to be defriended fuckwits on FB who come up with statements like; 



> Happy not having it. Think I had covid, didn't trouble me. Would do it again. Let those worried about covid get the dodgy looking vacc, then all are happy right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Good piece here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you argue with them instead of simply going to defriending?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2021)

with a sign off message of 'ah well if you're afraid of scary vaccinations  ...'


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Why would you argue with them instead of simply going to defriending?


Out of courtesy to the friendship, I feel it's my duty to spend a few moments trying to correct their bullshit before sending them back to Facebook lie-lie-land. It's not like I'm incredibly busy with work right now anyway.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Out of courtesy to the friendship, I feel it's my duty to spend a few moments trying to correct their bullshit before sending them back to Facebook lie-lie-land. It's not like I'm incredibly busy with work right now anyway.


I agree - at least trying to make them see sense might help some deluded people like this recognise reality a bit more.  Won't work in many I suspect, but it will in some.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Out of courtesy to the friendship, I feel it's my duty to spend a few moments trying to correct their bullshit before sending them back to Facebook lie-lie-land. It's not like I'm incredibly busy with work right now anyway.



These links could help with over coming their ' dodgy looking vacc' claim.









						The Covid vaccine arrived quickly – but there's every reason to trust it | Charlotte Summers
					

It’s safe, it works, and it gives a tantalising glimpse of what else might be achieved given sufficient political will, says Dr Charlotte Summers, of the University of Cambridge




					www.theguardian.com
				












						The vaccine miracle: how scientists waged the battle against Covid-19
					

We trace the extraordinary research effort, from the discovery of the virus’s structure to the start of inoculations this week




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Out of courtesy to the friendship, I feel it's my duty to spend a few moments trying to correct their bullshit before sending them back to Facebook lie-lie-land. It's not like I'm incredibly busy with work right now anyway.


By the time they've become conspirazombies no part of what made them friends any longer remains, I'm very sorry to say


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> These links could help with over coming their ' dodgy looking vacc' claim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Mainstream narrative'"


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2021)

I’ve defriended one person over this without much engagement with them. They were already a fruitcake who believed in chemtrails, Diana being murdered by the Royal Family, all the 9/11 CTs and in false flag terrorist incidents, so I quickly decided that it wasn’t worth the bother


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2021)

editor said:


> "Mainstream narrative'"


The mainstream narrative says we need oxygen to breathe but I don’t trust them


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 13, 2021)

editor said:


> "Mainstream narrative'"



I always reply that The Guardian is not owned by some billionaire, but by an independent trust largely funded by volunteer subscriptions & donations, it has no agenda on this, compared to what you would consider MSM.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’ve defriended one person over this without much engagement with them. They were already a fruitcake who believed in chemtrails, Diana being murdered by the Royal Family, all the 9/11 CTs and in false flag terrorist incidents, so I quickly decided that it wasn’t worth the bother


Sounds like you did pretty well to last this long tbh


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 13, 2021)

go to the 99% Against Corruption facebook page. I dare you 

absoloutly hideous manifestation of a) thickness and b) selfishness. 

i am often tempted to set aside an evening to go to war there. but i don't.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2021)

Could try the approach an acupuncturist once tried with me when i said I didn't like the idea of having needles stuck in me. She said there's a place they can put a needle that cures the phobia of having needles stuck in you. 

Would need to be more successful than with me though, I said it's not a phobia and I don't want a needle stuck in their either.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 13, 2021)

and that's just one group among so many


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> and that's just one group among so many


They are legion


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 13, 2021)

I get teh whole "every one has a right to opinion" view, of course. People can believe what they like, i have very little interest in proving people wrong about most things. I am probably wrong about most things. 

but with this mob, what i just don't get is how emphatically_ absolutely positively certain they are_. in the face of almost entire scientific consensus. certain enough to actually put many, many people at risk. 

I mean that's next level, isn'it? something pathological about it - the blind faith in one's own 'research' against institutions and then to follow that research in the disregard of the welfare of others.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2021)

Yep: Does yoga have a conspiracy theory problem?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 14, 2021)

My confidence is *ultra*-low that any conspiracist at all -- hardcore or fringe/'doubtful' -- is able or willing _ genuinely_ to 'do their own research' 

Just for an instance, how about those bonkers idiots who refuse to accept that hospitals are overwhelmed by Covid? 

Please look at this link, concerning volunteers caring for Covid patients at the Francis Crick Institute.

Does anyone reckon that the link might result in the 'non-existant Covid' conspiraloons seeing any sense?

Might they even _start_ to accept that dedicated hospital staff and volunteers  are working their arses off to the point of exhaustion, depression and daily upset???

I'm *so* glad that I don't really know any such conspira-twazzocks IRL, either online or personally, but fuck them anyway ....


----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 15, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm *so* glad that I don't really know any such conspira-twazzocks IRL, either online or personally, but fuck them anyway ....



Not so easy for these people's families. And I can't imagine my situation, where a family member who was formerly bright and sensible has had mental health issues before landing there, is unique


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Yep: Does yoga have a conspiracy theory problem?


Pretty good article that, includes my favourite QAnon researcher.
i hadn't thought of the way the yoga world's  idea of 'self sufficiency' (your health is your responsibility) bit lends itself very well to the overlap too. Definitely a big part of it for my neighbour for instance.

I think theres something else going on as well though,  more to do with religious / faith-based attitudes to life in general making you more likely to be drawn to these theories.
You're more likely to believe non-fact based things that feel good if you have lots of practice in doing so, and being a Christian is better prep than doing yoga, for that.
eg) QAnon Conspiracies Sway Faith Groups, Including 1 in 4 White Evangelicals


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Not so easy for these people's families. And I can't imagine my situation, where a family member who was formerly bright and sensible has had mental health issues before landing there.



Sorry to hear this  -- I hope you're able to manage with this, and cope somehow.

But I suppose it's pretty obvious that in general, I utterly lack patience with these people.

I think it must make a big difference that I don't really know any CTers personally, and that I almost entirely know about their witterings online and not IRL.

I'm sure I'd have to work a lot harder at empathy, etc., if any family member or close friend succombed to all this nonsense, perhaps for the reasons you mention.

But I also suspect I'd be pretty damned poor at persuasion towards sense, given how bonkersly infuriating -- and indeed dangerous -- all this conspiracy stuff is


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 15, 2021)

Facebook, that's the problem. Delete your accounts then you no longer have to argue and lose friends and family connections.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 15, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> But I also suspect I'd be pretty damned poor at persuasion towards sense, given how bonkersly infuriating -- and indeed dangerous -- all this conspiracy stuff is



Yup, it's hugely frustrating and it was a stranger in a pub, you'd just walk away. I can't though


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> *Facebook, that's the problem. Delete your accounts *then you no longer have to argue and lose friends and family connections.



I definitely would, if I had any Facebook 'friends' who were conspiracists  ..... luckily I don't 

(I'm pretty inactive on FB anyway -- it's on the safe space of Urban  that I mostly bevome aware of conspira-lunacy!).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 15, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I definitely would, if I had any Facebook 'friends' who were conspiracists  ..... luckily I don't
> 
> (I'm pretty inactive on FB anyway -- it's on the safe space of Urban  that I mostly bevome aware of conspira-lunacy!).


Lucky you, I would hazard a guess that you are the exception of not witnessing Facebook twist the minds of friends and family.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 15, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> Lucky you, I would hazard a guess that you are the exception of not witnessing Facebook twist the minds of friends and family.



You're probably right there 

But in my case, my avoidance of any Facebook Nonsense is about the fact that I use FB so little anyway, I reckon .... and as you say, luck comes into it also.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> Pretty good article that, includes my favourite QAnon researcher.
> i hadn't thought of the way the yoga world's  idea of 'self sufficiency' (your health is your responsibility) bit lends itself very well to the overlap too. Definitely a big part of it for my neighbour for instance.
> 
> I think theres something else going on as well though,  more to do with religious / faith-based attitudes to life in general making you more likely to be drawn to these theories.
> ...


I daresay that evangelical Christians are more likely to have voted trump or feel that he's an anti-politician politician than yoga practitioners or Muslims or yazidi or wiccans and so more likely to buy into some of the basic assumptions which help bring you into qanon


----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)

None of my friends and family have fallen down any rabbit holes, so far as I'm aware of at least. Thankful for that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2021)

NoXion said:


> None of my friends and family have fallen down any rabbit holes, so far as I'm aware of at least. Thankful for that.


More likely both really and metaphorically to give your ankle a wrench by putting your foot in one


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I daresay that evangelical Christians are more likely to have voted trump or feel that he's an anti-politician politician than yoga practitioners or Muslims or yazidi or wiccans and so more likely to buy into some of the basic assumptions which help bring you into qanon


you don't think believing religious stuff might help prep people for qanon which is (i think) largely a religion? ok.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)

Most of my family are evangelical christians, and conspiracy theories are a part of their beliefs to an extent, aswell the belief in bible prophecy. So I had the misfortune of being brought up my such people and being stuck with them for a considerable time. That didn't last though and I'm now finally free of them.

Their polititcs is not always what you would necessarily expect though. I looked up my Dad on facebook recently and I noticed a pro-Corbyn pic of his from 2018, and yes he is still very much into  evangelical christianity. And in the past I witnessed him coming out with hideous bigotry and talking in toungues.

Perhaps if my Dad was American he'd be right-wing. What his politics is these days I'm not certain.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

They are trapped. The ones who are really deeply in have been alogrithymed and confirmation-biased into a very dark place. 

I am really unsure how they are going to deal with a massive part of the population being vaccinated and them blowing in the wind, sitting ducks for the virus. Do they just keep digging their heels in or finally, with great emotionally and mental restructuring, concede? I understand that many have different reasons for not taking the jab, (including well founded mistrust of the authorities in the BAME community), but you also have whole swaths of people, *legion* as pickman puts it, who literally believe that bill gates wants to kill us all, that communism will be rolled out by the WHO, UN etc, and that it's "zombie slime" that alters our very nature. These are the types who go on marches and film inside hospitals. 

I mean how do you mentally return from that?

there's an interesting thread on that group - 99%against corruption on facebook - which I morbidly and foolishly peek into ever day - the thread is 100s of posters all laughting at how many of their friends and family have unfollowed them. they 9 times out of 10 have nothing but spiteful contempt for those who "believe" in covid and the vacinne program. A sort of bloodthirsty sneer "they might be happy with that jab now but just wait until they are having convulsions and the globalists wont come to their help" followed by 10 laughing emojis.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> you don't think believing religious stuff might help prep people for qanon which is (i think) largely a religion? ok.


I think it depends on the religious stuff eg fewer Jews or animists will I think be found among the ranks of qanon than twice too often born again Xians


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Most of my family are evangelical christians, and conspiracy theories are a part of their beleiefs to an extent, aswell the belief in bible prophecy. So I had the misfortune of being brought up my such people and being stuck with them for a considerable time. That didn't last though and I'm now finally free of them.
> 
> Their polititcs is not always what you would necessarily expect though. I looked up my Dad on facebook recently and I noticed a pro-Corbyn pic of his from 2018, and yes he is still an evangelical christian with bizarre beleifs who I have witnessed coming out with hideous bigotry.


Only to land here


----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> More likely both really and metaphorically to give your ankle a wrench by putting your foot in one



I choose not to torment myself with counterfactuals. If someone I know turns out to be a nut, I'll deal with that as and when I discover it. Until then I count myself lucky.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

another thing i have noticed is how evidence is valued. On that group there are so many 2 minute clips, or screenshots. So someone will post a screenshot of some random doctor's post on twitter, and the comment will be "See! Why can't people wake up to this! You won't see THIS on mainstream media" and all it is some random quote, doctor or not, saying some anecdotal stuff that often doesn't even prove what they saying it proves. It doesn't infact prove anything other than that someone has said it. 

Conversations in pubs never in used to go like that did they? "Oh, I know a doctor who thinks it rubbish, so therefore it's all a globalist ploy to kill us all". Something weird has happened in the last ten years in regards deduction and argument. It seems a new path of radicalization has been bored out and many are willing to travel on it. hope i'm wrong.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> there's an interesting thread on that group - 99%against corruption on facebook -



Why did  I look?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> They are trapped. The ones who are really deeply in have been alogrithymed and confirmation-biased into a very dark place.
> 
> I am really unsure how they are going to deal with a massive part of the population being vaccinated and them blowing in the wind, sitting ducks for the virus. Do they just keep digging their heels in or finally, with great emotionally and mental restructuring, concede? I understand that many have different reasons for not taking the jab, (including well founded mistrust of the authorities in the BAME community), but you also have whole swaths of people, *legion* as pickman puts it, who literally believe that bill gates wants to kill us all, that communism will be rolled out by the WHO, UN etc, and that it's "zombie slime" that alters our very nature. These are the types who go on marches and film inside hospitals.
> 
> ...


That gives me a little hope for them. If someone is going to the lengths these people are to "make OK" the reactions of others, that says to me that they are, at some level concerned enough about those views to invest such energy in laughing them off. 

I'd be more concerned for the ones who simply discount the views of anyone who doesn't believe.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Why did  I look?


did warn people. there's even worse ones than that. i think there's a certain value in seeing what "ecosystems" people are inhabiting. I mean racist and far right arseholes you could for years kinda predict what they are going to say to anything put to them. This sort of sub group of extremism is something new and utterly bizarre - it's a mixture of otherwise ordinary (in that they have no real history, it seems, of being involved in fringe and out-there ideas)  who are suddenly believing the most vehemently mind bending, wreckless (for themselves and others) things. Something has changed recently.


----------



## bimble (Feb 15, 2021)

I just learnt that there is no pig extract in any of the covid vaccines that are being used in the UK. Apparently that's a thing that religious minorities have been scaring themselves about.
Pickman's model jews have a problem, the religious ones are a bit rubbish at vaccinating their children. Dunno about the animists they're probably fine.


			https://researchonline.lshtm.ac.uk/id/eprint/4648388/1/Tailoring%20immunisation%20programmes_GREEN%20AAM.pdf
		










						Orthodox Community Faces Down Misinformation In Vaccine Education Efforts
					

Education efforts get underway ahead of a major holiday.




					www.ny1.com


----------



## prunus (Feb 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> there's an interesting thread on that group - 99%against corruption on facebook - which I



I can’t read that name without thinking “they’re pretty dead set against corruption, except maybe about 1 time in 100, when they don’t really mind”. I don’t think it’s what they mean though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> there's an interesting thread on that group - 99%against corruption on facebook - which I morbidly and foolishly peek into ever day - the thread is 100s of posters all laughting at how many of their friends and family have unfollowed them. they 9 times out of 10 have nothing but spiteful contempt for those who "believe" in covid and the vacinne program. A sort of bloodthirsty sneer "they might be happy with that jab now but just wait until they are having convulsions and the globalists wont come to their help" followed by 10 laughing emojis.



There's a sort of strange echo there of the 'corruption in videogame journalism' stuff of a few years back. Maybe a coincidence but that stuff certainly bled through into the alt-right and QAnon side I think.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

I don't like to seem reductive and "psychologise" certain type of belief systems, but I do wonder if this is just simply anti-social/narcisstic, i.e. the "dark triad" personality types, manifesting themselves under the stress of a pandemic. The members of that facegroup seem to be a broad church of different social classes/status. Maybe it _is_ just the unpleasent finding a niche and shouting loudly because of the stressful affect of a pandemic. I've seen many pictures of people doing maskless selfies at supermarkets with grinning, smug faces - "Standing up for all the nonsheep out there" is the sort of caption. Now, if that doesn't scream "sociopathic", I'm not sure what does. Just like those who drive 90mph in 30 zones. Again a seductive but tempting explanation and i'm sure way to reductive/simplistic.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 15, 2021)

On reddit, r/nonewnormal is thoroughly, tear-jerkingly depressing. Not that I want anyone to go there, but like a mouth ulcer you can't stop licking, I can't bring myself to unsubscribe. As some may understand, I keep thinking I can engage in a way that makes someone re-think, but nobody there is interested in anything that isn't already part of the groupthink.

And this is not a class issue, as far as I can tell .. it seems to cut across what I understand as _social class _at every level. Which to me, makes it even more difficult to fix. It's personal, individualist and subjective. There's no way in - unless you're in already .. and then there's no way out.

It's possibly even more troubling than capitalism itself.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's a sort of strange echo there of the 'corruption in videogame journalism' stuff of a few years back. Maybe a coincidence but that stuff certainly bled through into the alt-right and QAnon side I think.


almost impossible to find a qanon believer who is not a covid skeptic too. It's all on the same twisted dark road. They both seem to have a weird fascination with stopping "child abuse" too. Not that they gave much of a shit about before their current agendas. They darkly project all sorts of stuff on to their enemies.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> On reddit, r/nonewnormal is thoroughly, tear-jerkingly depressing. Not that I want anyone to go there, but like a mouth ulcer you can't stop licking, I can't bring myself to unsubscribe. As some may understand, I keep thinking I can engage in a way that makes someone re-think, but nobody there is interested in anything that isn't already part of the groupthink.
> 
> And this is not a class issue, as far as I can tell .. it seems to cut across what I understand as _social class _at every level. Which to me, makes it even more difficult to fix. It's personal, individualist and subjective. There's no way in - unless you're in already .. and then there's no way out.
> 
> It's possibly even more troubling than capitalism itself.


it's capatalism that's enabled it - the online grift  for either money and/or likes/followers has destroyed many a mind.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 15, 2021)

Well yes, but it has at least some of its roots in a hippy-ish anti-establishment-ism which is now decades old. As mentioned also apolcalyptic-ism and end-days mania which essentially have little to do with capitalism and more with religion.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

an old boss at work is an old school tory. lives in buckinghamshire, reads the torygraph into work each day. reads military books. visits archeological sites at the weekend. you know the type.

he hasn't been touched by the internet. he just doesn't go there except for work. he has read that paper on the train each day for years.

he is not a racist. he's just not. It's not in him. He's a bit brexit, a bit patriotic. But far right, he's just not. But yeah, he's a tory. He hates boris but likes people like Major, etc. the rest of us in the office are left, middle, or far left. he joins in. there is no sense of anger when he puts his points, and he has no anger toward anyone putting their points. it's just friendly debate. i probably disagree with almost all of his outlooks but he's a human being who knows how to listen, to be silent at the right time, to change his mind, to concede now and then, or laugh at others if they laugh at him. he supports his staff and is famously kind hearted and people love him. he's the sort of bloke who would carry on the evening after a do with a Union man in the pub after work and politics would not even be mentioned. but yes he's a middle england tory bore. torygraph every day.

i think people like him, no matter where they sat politically, have been lost by the algorithm. the folk who read their paper every day and had their views but still had best mates who thought different to them. go on any of these forums and disagree with someone and see what happens.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm worried about where this is all heading to be honest. I've stopped engaging at all with any of the local covid deniers, including some that I am acquaintances with, because they are now so delusional (satanic paedophilia etc) I'm starting to question whether they are potentially dangerous in the future. If you believe this stuff with such a fervour, it's only a small step to believing that the guy down the road arguing with you on Facebook is an active agent of Satan / the New World Order (and possibly a paedophile) preventing the awakening of the human race and therefore needs violently suppressing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I'm worried about where this is all heading to be honest. I've stopped engaging at all with any of the local covid deniers, including some that I am acquaintances with, because they are now so delusional (satanic paedophilia etc) I'm starting to question whether they are potentially dangerous in the future. If you believe this stuff with such a fervour, it's only a small step to believing that the guy down the road arguing with you on Facebook is an active agent of Satan / the New World Order (and possibly a paedophile) preventing the awakening of the human race and therefore needs violently suppressing.


as i've said i had a best friend disappear down the rabit hole. and seeing his posts the idea of him raising his kids (which he does for half the week) become suddenly very worrying.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> an old boss at work is an old school tory. lives in buckinghamshire, reads the torygraph into work each day. reads military books. visits archeological sites at the weekend. you know the type.
> 
> he hasn't been touched by the internet. he just doesn't go there except for work. he has read that paper on the train each day for years.
> 
> ...



Am reminded of the beloved local where you'd rub shoulders with all people with all different beliefs and occasional, conversation might get heated, and surreal.

But it was still back and forth and learning, of sorts.

Don't see anything like that with this new religion. It's just off the charts, reality denying, weapons grade bonkers.

And it's everywhere now. Least it feels that way. 

Remember when people would put "Jedi" on the census forms, for the lols? Maybe some were vaguely serious, but this... this is all pervasive.

And it's grown so fast. Genuinely worried where it takes us next.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Am reminded of the beloved local where you'd rub shoulders with all people with all different beliefs and occasional, conversation might get heated, and surreal.
> 
> But it was still back and forth and learning, of sorts.
> 
> ...


or the pub after work. no one would say, "all those on the right sit on this table, all those on the left sit at this table." you just communed over the pint, and it didn't come into it. i wonder how long a group of covid deniers and non covid deniers could sit in a pub round the same table. maybe they could, i'm not so sure though.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Am reminded of the beloved local where you'd rub shoulders with all people with all different beliefs and occasional, conversation might get heated, and surreal.
> 
> But it was still back and forth and learning, of sorts.
> 
> ...


yes, when it's has some sort of semblance of reality involved, there's some sort of chance that a conversation can be hard. when there's little or no reality, it's next level as you say.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> Facebook, that's the problem. Delete your accounts then you no longer have to argue and lose friends and family connections.


Be even worse to go for a night out post-lockdown and find yourself on a table with friends spouting this kind of shit.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 15, 2021)

and breathing all over you to prove a point


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 15, 2021)

Took me a while, but it was Nietzsche, _On the Genealogy of Morals... _

“ When the Christian crusaders in the Orient encountered the invincible order of Assassins, that order of free spirits par excellence, whose lowest ranks followed a rule of obedience the like of which no order of monks ever attained, they obtained in some way or other a hint concerning that symbol and watchword reserved for the highest ranks alone as their secretum: "_Nothing is true, everything is permitted_." — Very well, that was freedom of spirit; in that way the faith in truth itself was abrogated. Has any European, any Christian free spirit ever strayed into this proposition and into its labyrinthine consequences? has one of them ever known the Minotaur of this cave from experience? — I doubt it; more, I know better: nothing is more foreign to these men who are unconditional about one thing, these so-called "free spirits," than freedom and liberation in this sense; in no respect are they more rigidly bound; it is precisely in their faith in truth that they are more rigid and unconditional than anyone. ”

No point to make, just sharing the quote because .. well, here we are.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 15, 2021)

Dutch 60s stand up used to say about the Catholic Church he grew up in "alles is verboden behalven wat mag, and da's verplicht": everything's forbidden except what's allowed, and that's compulsory"


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Be even worse to go for a night out post-lockdown and find yourself on a table with friends spouting this kind of shit.


This is the thing isn't it. I've happily sat round the table with many of these people in the past. Danced with them at parties, shared a spliff, sat round a fire. I just have no idea how I will be able to do that in the future, because this isn't just some wacky conspiracy about covid, it's a whole insane (and very far right) worldview. And I just know that lots of other well meaning people will just try to make sure they are not excluded, because 'their heart is in the right place really' or some such hippy bullshit.


----------



## LDC (Feb 15, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I'm worried about where this is all heading to be honest. I've stopped engaging at all with any of the local covid deniers, including some that I am acquaintances with, because they are now so delusional (satanic paedophilia etc) I'm starting to question whether they are potentially dangerous in the future. If you believe this stuff with such a fervour, it's only a small step to believing that the guy down the road arguing with you on Facebook is an active agent of Satan / the New World Order (and possibly a paedophile) preventing the awakening of the human race and therefore needs violently suppressing.



Yeah, the direction it could go (is going?) is worrying. I mean if you _actually _think this satanic child abuse rings, control and enslavement of the human race with 5G/whatever, global covid conspiracy thing is real, then the logical next step is quite concerning as some form of full-on resistance would seem a proportional response, as would denouncing anyone that disagreed with you.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> This is the thing isn't it. I've happily sat round the table with many of these people in the past. Danced with them at parties, shared a spliff, sat round a fire. I just have no idea how I will be able to do that in the future, because this isn't just some wacky conspiracy about covid, it's a whole insane (and very far right) worldview. And I just know that lots of other well meaning people will just try to make sure they are not excluded, because 'their heart is in the right place really' or some such hippy bullshit.


There's a guy on my block who is full of this stuff, starting from 9/11 onwards. I used to have nice chats in the street but now I know what's coming, I keep it to a quick nod and be on my way. It's the fucking arrogance that they're so special because they  'know' better and we're all stupid sheeple that gets me.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Am reminded of the beloved local where you'd rub shoulders with all people with all different beliefs and occasional, conversation might get heated, and surreal.
> 
> But it was still back and forth and learning, of sorts.
> 
> ...


or that strange feeling when you have a mate spouting political bollocks in a pub and listening to them but deep within you you know that you still like them, strangely, still have affection for them, are still bonded with them.

that feeling is just not there on the internet. so it's just polarities all the time, camps, rabit holes.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 15, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> On reddit, r/nonewnormal is thoroughly, tear-jerkingly depressing. Not that I want anyone to go there, but like a mouth ulcer you can't stop licking, I can't bring myself to unsubscribe. As some may understand, I keep thinking I can engage in a way that makes someone re-think, but nobody there is interested in anything that isn't already part of the groupthink.
> 
> And this is not a class issue, as far as I can tell .. it seems to cut across what I understand as _social class _at every level. Which to me, makes it even more difficult to fix. It's personal, individualist and subjective. There's no way in - unless you're in already .. and then there's no way out.
> 
> It's possibly even more troubling than capitalism itself.


I force myself to look at these views from time to time, because I think it's important to listen outside my own bubble (I do the same on here with Brexit threads, which feel to me to be on the whole a demoralising cesspit of misdirected rage and nihilism), but it isn't a nice experience. Minds closed and walled up like impenetrable castles, an existence reduced to simplistic black/white judgements about people, things, and the world...it's an uncomfortable experience.

But TBH I think anyone who thinks they're going to go in there and help people see the light is kidding themselves. It can be done, but usually one-on-one within the context of some kind of trusting relationship. Mostly, if I *have* to interact, I just post a  reaction to the looniest of them, and leave it alone. And have a wash afterwards.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> or that strange feeling when you have a mate spouting political bollocks in a pub and listening to them but deep within you you know that you still like them, strangely, still have affection for them, are still bonded with them.
> 
> that feeling is just not there on the internet. so it's just polarities all the time, camps, rabit holes.



Very much so.

And the horrible realization that its not going to just suddenly disappear, either.

Hope am wrong, but it feels like the foundation of a new religion.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Be even worse to go for a night out post-lockdown and find yourself on a table with friends spouting this kind of shit.


I had a night like this last summer, but they were spouting shit about all lives matter. Lifelong friends, haven't spoken to them since


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 15, 2021)

I do keep reminding myself though that this is a tiny tiny minority. The vast vast majority of people are in favour of lockdowns, and the conspiracy-types are only a small proportion of those opposed. It's the intensity of their views and the irrationality of it that is so disturbing. I'm trying to think of them as much like evangelical Christians or any other fundamentalist religion, and accept that perhaps the best course of action is just to be civil in everyday life, not engage with their 'religious'  or political views unless they are actively harming the community (eg by backing some unpleasant political campaign or something). If I had a friend who became an evangelical Christian I guess I'd remain friendly on an interpersonal level though I wouldn't want to go to their church or discuss their views.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

.
.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I do keep reminding myself though that this is a tiny tiny minority. The vast vast majority of people are in favour of lockdowns, and the conspiracy-types are only a small proportion of those opposed. It's the intensity of their views and the irrationality of it that is so disturbing. I'm trying to think of them as much like evangelical Christians or any other fundamentalist religion, and accept that perhaps the best course of action is just to be civil in everyday life, not engage with their 'religious'  or political views unless they are actively harming the community (eg by backing some unpleasant political campaign or something). If I had a friend who became an evangelical Christian I guess I'd remain friendly on an interpersonal level though I wouldn't want to go to their church or discuss their views.


really not sure it's a tiny one. i think the 20 to 40 group they are far more present than the 40+.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm hoping that these anti-vaxxers <----> quanon idiots and all the extremists between there [you know what I mean !]
will eventually disappear up their collective posteriors.
They are such a small minority that I don't want to waste time / energy on them, but very unfortunately they are very vocal - helped by that there farceachebook - and somehow very alluring to the more gullible personality. Since they also include climate change deniers amongst their ranks as well as covid-is-a-hoax-ers, these two types, added to the anti-vaxxers actually present society with a problem.
But, since these groups all deny real scientific research in favour of watching rambling rubbish on u-toobe, what can you do ?
It is like trying to de-cult someone !


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> I just learnt that there is no pig extract in any of the covid vaccines that are being used in the UK. Apparently that's a thing that religious minorities have been scaring themselves about.
> Pickman's model jews have a problem, the religious ones are a bit rubbish at vaccinating their children. Dunno about the animists they're probably fine.
> 
> 
> ...


This morning, someone I just yesterday added on facebook (an anarchist vegan who is very much into animal rights) posted what appeared to be an anti-vaccine video. So I actually posted: Jeezus, don't tell me you're anti-vaccine?!. And his response was that he wasn't anti-vaccine but anti-vivisection. Along with the video was the message: proof the NHS is lying - this is genocide, the jabs must stop. I probably should have watched the video but didn't want to at the time and what I saw kinda told me all I needed to know. The guy in the video is also apparently a doctor.

This facebook friend of mine has worked in councilling and I think he still does. I think he currently works in helping people with addiction problems. He's also involved in the local animal rights and anti-racist scene (or has been).


----------



## 8ball (Feb 15, 2021)

It’s not just your mate:





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.co.uk
				




Vaccines = humans playing God = Armageddon.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> It’s not just your mate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeezus christ


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This morning, someone I just yesterday added on facebook (an anarchist vegan who is very much into animal rights) posted what appeared to be an anti-vaccine video. So I actually posted: Jeezus, don't tell me you're anti-vaccine?!. And his response was that he wasn't anti-vaccine but anti-vivisection. Along with the video was the message: proof the NHS is lying - this is genocide, the jabs must stop. I probably should have watched the video but didn't want to at the time and what I saw kinda told me all I needed to know. The guy in the video is also apparently a doctor.
> 
> This facebook friend of mine has worked in councilling and I think he still does. I think he currently works in helping people with addiction problems. He's also involved in the local animal rights and anti-racist scene (or has been).


Spy on them. Some escalate very very quickly.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 15, 2021)

I think there are some legitimate vegan /animal rights concerns about the vaccines - a friend of mine who is very much that way inclined posted a long post explaining why it bothered her but ultimately why she'd decided to have the vaccine anyway. I suspect that the majority of animal rights activists have a stronger politics than, say, new agey wellbeing types to buy wholesale into all this but am sure there wlll be exceptions.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)

I'm exchanging messages with this facebook friend now. He's just posted this. Don't know where to get the sources to counter this:

"Not true, the vaccine does not reduce your chances of getting covid but at best stops you from becoming seriously ill with it. The vaccine is early in delivery and a GP told me it is presently a social experiment and he said if you have it wait until Autumn when we will have more data on its efficacy."

He also just posted this:

  "I don't agree with Dr Coleman (the guy in the video) word for word but my argument is anti vivisection. Why would I spend years doing animal liberation stuff and getting criminal records with it to then allow animals to be tortured and killed for a vaccine? Either I am an animal liberation vegan or I am not."


----------



## elbows (Feb 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> "Not true, the vaccine does not reduce your chances of getting covid but at best stops you from becoming seriously ill with it.



They've confused 'what the vaccine actually achieves' with 'what hard evidence we have so far in regards what the vaccine achieves'. 

For example vaccines are expected to affect transmission, but it takes longer for that data and analysis to come in, and authorities want to avoid making big claims until they are actually backed up by data. But they still expect it to have effects well beyond 'you get less seriously ill'.


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 15, 2021)

> my argument is anti vivisection. Why would I spend years doing animal liberation stuff and getting criminal records with it to then allow animals to be tortured and killed for a vaccine? Either I am an animal liberation vegan or I am not."



This occurred to me a while ago and the Vegan Society's response is unhelpfully equivocal.

'' _However, we would like to make it clear that The Vegan Society encourages vegans to look after their health and that of others, in order to continue to be effective advocates for veganism and other animals. As there is no plan for compulsory vaccination, it is the responsibility of each individual to make an informed decision about vaccines, bearing in mind the definition of veganism, with support from their local healthcare team._ ''

I haven't asked any of my RL vegan friends how they feel on the matter and probably won't, it would be a bit provocative.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This morning, someone I just yesterday added on facebook (an anarchist vegan who is very much into animal rights) posted what appeared to be an anti-vaccine video. So I actually posted: Jeezus, don't tell me you're anti-vaccine?!. And his response was that he wasn't anti-vaccine but anti-vivisection. Along with the video was the message: proof the NHS is lying - this is genocide, the jabs must stop. I probably should have watched the video but didn't want to at the time and what I saw kinda told me all I needed to know. The guy in the video is also apparently a doctor.
> 
> This facebook friend of mine has worked in councilling and I think he still does. I think he currently works in helping people with addiction problems. He's also involved in the local animal rights and anti-racist scene (or has been).


Much as I hate to acknowledge it, there is quite an overlap between counselling and a lot of the woo-based stuff, at the far end of which is this sort of conspiracy theory shit. I am quite clear in my teaching role that there is no place for that kind of thing in counselling, but I can't teach everyone!


----------



## IC3D (Feb 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This morning, someone I just yesterday added on facebook (an anarchist vegan who is very much into animal rights) posted what appeared to be an anti-vaccine video. So I actually posted: Jeezus, don't tell me you're anti-vaccine?!. And his response was that he wasn't anti-vaccine but anti-vivisection. Along with the video was the message: proof the NHS is lying - this is genocide, the jabs must stop. I probably should have watched the video but didn't want to at the time and what I saw kinda told me all I needed to know. The guy in the video is also apparently a doctor.
> 
> This facebook friend of mine has worked in councilling and I think he still does. I think he currently works in helping people with addiction problems. He's also involved in the local animal rights and anti-racist scene (or has been).


Vaccine development 100% involves vivisection. He's a vegan anarchist, not surprising really.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)

He also posted that the recovery rate from covid is 99.9%. He's definitely not right because he deleted the thread earlier and repeatedly posted about how vegan he is and so won't have the vaccine because he's against all forms of animal exploitation. I replied to this with the info from the helpful post above by elbows and also that the advice from the Vegan Society seems to be to take the vaccine.

Haven't returned to facebook yet to see if he's responded. Just got back from doing the days shopping.

Edit: he hasn't replied yet.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Vaccine development 100% involves vivisection. He's a vegan anarchist, not surprising really.



I wasn't aware that vaccine development involves cutting bits out of live animals.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Vaccine development 100% involves vivisection. He's a vegan anarchist, not surprising really.


I know vegan anarchists who are willing to have the vaccine though, and they are aware of how it's produced. They are as vegan as is practically possible, thats how they see it and I think they are wise to take that position.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)

I've already fallen out with someone because they won't take the vaccine, this person was also posting talk radio and transphobic videos on his facebook page..

Atleast this guy isn't doing that, and I don't want to fall out with another person (although we are not close). At the same time though he's somewhat of a caricature of a vegan and a hardcore animal liberationist and is very irresponsible posting this anti-vaccine crap. I see it as extreme. Part of me says to give him a chance and maybe, in time he will change. The other part of me feels he'll never change and wants nothing to do with him.

Even though we're not close, I was hoping we could get to know each other better so this is disappointing.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> "I don't agree with Dr Coleman (the guy in the video) word for word but my argument is anti vivisection. Why would I spend years doing animal liberation stuff and getting criminal records with it to then allow animals to be tortured and killed for a vaccine? Either I am an animal liberation vegan or I am not."


Ideally animals wouldn't be used in testing drugs, but it's the world we live in and it's a moral price worth paying to be protected against a serious illness.  It may be deeply uncomfortable for some, but none of us can live a life absolutely true to our ethical views - compromise is inevitable.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 15, 2021)

the beeb did some work on this ...

Covid-19: How did a volunteer panel react when we showed them an anti-vax video? - BBC News 


and, tl:dr, their real expert was able to counteract the crap ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 15, 2021)

I would think more and more people get the jab, the covid deniers are going to feel pretty vulnerable. I mean they must have some doubt that it's a hoax, and wouldn't fancy death or a bout of long covid.


----------



## Doodler (Feb 15, 2021)

One of my young co-workers has revealed himself as believing that Covid is like the common cold or doesn't even exist, just a big scam. I told him that was like thinking the Moon wasn't real, and he got huffy, saying 'Well that's what I believe' like it's a matter of personal taste.

He's an agreeable lad so I couldn't be bothered pressing the case but it is fair to say that he is a bit dense as well


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)

This guy on facebook has unfriended me now. He's one of those hardline vegans who is obsessed with animal liberation so I'm not fussed.

I've tried making him see sense but it's no use. He seems to think that if you have the vaccine you're not vegan. I think he's only friends with hardcore vegans like himself. I think me telling him I'm not vegan is what made him unfriend me. People like that are really weird if you ask me, so I think it's for the best.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This guy on facebook has unfriended me now. He's one of those hardline vegans who is obsessed with animal liberation so I'm not fussed.
> 
> I've tried making him see sense but it's no use. He seems to think that if you have the vaccine you're not vegan. I think he's only friends with hardcore vegans like himself. I think me telling him I'm not vegan is what made him unfriend me. People like that are really weird if you ask me, so I think it's for the best.



all the levels used in setting safe standards for drinking water are derived from animal testing. Unless your mate is drinking out of puddles and avoiding any drinks sold at retail then they aren’t vegan by their own definition. Might be worth pointing this out next time you see them sinking a pint.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> all the levels used in setting safe standards for drinking water are derived from animal testing. Unless your mate is drinking out of puddles and avoiding any drinks sold at retail then they aren’t vegan by their own definition. Might be worth pointing this out next time you see them sinking a pint.



May as well just get straight to the logical conclusion and skip the arsing about.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 17, 2021)

I think being an animal rights activist with passionate views on vivisection is one of the only decent reasons for refusing the vaccine - I don't think that falls under conspiracism unless they are using such arguments as part of their explanation. And saying 'what about drinking water' or whatever is missing the point - every animal rights activist has to compromise with our society in some way, they all just draw the line in different places. It's the same sort of argument that says if you're against capitalism you shouldn't be buying consumer goods or whatever.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I think being an animal rights activist with passionate views on vivisection is one of the only decent reasons for refusing the vaccine - I don't think that falls under conspiracism unless they are using such arguments as part of their explanation. And saying 'what about drinking water' or whatever is missing the point - every animal rights activist has to compromise with our society in some way, they all just draw the line in different places. It's the same sort of argument that says if you're against capitalism you shouldn't be buying consumer goods or whatever.


Fair point, although getting someone to move the drawn line to vaccines would be a result for public health.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

Trying to hide the chip in fake cows now ffs Rich countries should only eat synthetic beef, says Bill Gates


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 17, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Trying to hide the chip in fake cows now ffs Rich countries should only eat synthetic beef, says Bill Gates


Nanobottles of ketchup


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Nanobottles of ketchup


Sickening.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 17, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I think being an animal rights activist with passionate views on vivisection is one of the only decent reasons for refusing the vaccine - I don't think that falls under conspiracism unless they are using such arguments as part of their explanation. And saying 'what about drinking water' or whatever is missing the point - every animal rights activist has to compromise with our society in some way, they all just draw the line in different places. It's the same sort of argument that says if you're against capitalism you shouldn't be buying consumer goods or whatever.


He didn't have to post a nutty anti-vaccine video by some crackpot claiming to be a doctor though. A video that claimed the NHS were lying.


----------



## lazythursday (Feb 17, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> He didn't have to post a nutty anti-vaccine video by some crackpot claiming to be a doctor though. A video that claimed the NHS were lying.


Well yeah - though Vernon Coleman is (or was, probably retired by now) a doctor - he just to be a regular in the media decades ago, has always been a crank (eg thought AIDS was a hoax). He's always been anti vivisection, which is why some animal rights activists quote him without noticing what a loon he is on other issues.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 17, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Trying to hide the chip in fake cows now ffs Rich countries should only eat synthetic beef, says Bill Gates


Synthetic chicken has only just been approved for sale i nSingapore in December and nowhere else so far so quite a way to go yet.


lazythursday said:


> Well yeah - though Vernon Coleman is (or was, probably retired by now) a doctor - he just to be a regular in the media decades ago, has always been a crank (*eg thought AIDS was a hoax*). He's always been anti vivisection, which is why some animal rights activists quote him without noticing what a loon he is on other issues.


Does he still think that AIDS is a hoax or has he changed his tune?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

very otherwise normal local mums group


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

read the comments. i think covid skepticism is rife


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> read the comments. i think covid skepticism is rife


This Facebook post is no longer available...


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> This Facebook post is no longer available...


76 comments, 90% supporting a mens football team that meets up regularly to train. many of those comments outright covid denial or at least "it's just the flu" arguments. normal parenting local group.

ah well, i guess it doesn't really matter as long as things are pointing in the right direction. i just find it frustrating after having months of following the rules to the t to protect my parents/co workers etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

infact there is just one comment saying the team shouldn't be playing. different universes. i feel bad if i meet a mate to go for a walk and sit on a damn bench!


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 17, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Well yeah - though Vernon Coleman is (or was, probably retired by now) a doctor - he just to be a regular in the media decades ago, has always been a crank (eg thought AIDS was a hoax). He's always been anti vivisection, which is why some animal rights activists quote him without noticing what a loon he is on other issues.


If anyone's forgotten how utterly insane Vernon "Dr"** Coleman is (as I had ... ), here's this Wiki reminder ..... 

**Now not allowed to be a GP any more, according to the Wiki profile above


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 18, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> If anyone's forgotten how utterly insane Vernon "Dr"** Coleman is (as I had ... ), here's this Wiki reminder .....
> 
> **Now not allowed to be a GP any more, according to the Wiki profile above


Fucking hell -  he's an AIDS denier.

It still grinds my gears that this animal rights guy on facebook accused me of being the one that fell for 'pseudo-science'. The fucking cheek. These people just have no self-awareness.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 18, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> If anyone's forgotten how utterly insane Vernon "Dr"** Coleman is (as I had ... ), here's this Wiki reminder .....
> 
> **Now not allowed to be a GP any more, according to the Wiki profile above


Bloody hell - just looked at his website - he's bonkers.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2021)

an acquaintance of mine just shared a new american video of Dr Merrit about the vaccines


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 20, 2021)

And the Auzzies are not immune ...

Covid: Anti-vaccination protests held in Australia ahead of rollout - BBC News


----------



## LDC (Feb 20, 2021)

Long Read | Conspiracies in far-right politics
					

Paranoia that the Covid-19 vaccine will be used to subjugate people is rampant. The truth, that capitalism doesn’t hide its devilry, is far simpler – and harder to swallow.




					www.newframe.com


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 20, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> And the Auzzies are not immune ...
> 
> Covid: Anti-vaccination protests held in Australia ahead of rollout - BBC News


far from it, I believe there is a very active anti vaccine movement over there


----------



## tony.c (Feb 28, 2021)

Piers Corbyn arrested again.








						Piers Corbyn led away in handcuffs as he is arrested again at London anti-lockdown march
					

Anti-lockdown activist Piers Corbyn has been arrested again at a march in Fulham, west London. Video filmed on Saturday (February 27) at Bishops Park, Fulham shows the brother of former Labour Party leader Jeremy being led away in handcuffs by Metropolitan Police officers as onlookers say "well...




					www.uk.yahoo.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 28, 2021)

The shitehawks that are the subject of this thread seem to be a universal problem, being more or less visible all around the globe.

I've just had an unpleasant encounter with one on another website, the turd posted a load of absolute tosh and misleading drivel in a discussion of some results from the UCL social study.

Luckily, I was able to block the crap.
If they carry on being an arse, I'll have the site moderator dump them out on their ear.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm also not sure what they are so worried about as everyone with the bill gates vax will soon enough get a BSOD and they cn just keep live their crystal illuminated lives happily ever after, maybe having to walk around our decaying bodies.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> all the levels used in setting safe standards for drinking water are derived from animal testing.


Do you have a source for that? I should have asked you.


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2021)

the tracklisting for the latest Van Morrison album looks quite something. Looking forward to finding out who the 'they' that own the media are.


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 3, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> far from it, I believe there is a very active anti vaccine movement over there



The situation in Oz is certainly one to watch out for.  The have an active and visible anti-vax movement combined with a population that has been shielded from the death and suffering that a lot of countries have endured.  

If the vaccination strategy doesn't go to plan I fear there is a fair chance we could see some serious covid outbreaks over there as the world opens up.  Oz can't close its borders forever and its population will have had little to no exposure to the virus.

All this is probably why we saw pictures of PM Scott Morrison being vaccinated in an attempt to kick start the program.  There is no chance that could have happened in the UK, Johnson would have been rightfully destroyed for jumping the queue.  It just gives a little insight into the potential problems that lay ahead.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes someone from oz or nz on another forum was complaining that they'd had strict covid measures even though there'd been relatively few cases there. I pointed out that was _why _there'd been relatively few cases there.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2021)

killer b said:


> the tracklisting for the latest Van Morrison album looks quite something. Looking forward to finding out who the 'they' that own the media are.
> 
> View attachment 257080


Always sad when an artist turns into a completer twat in the twilight years of their career.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 3, 2021)

killer b said:


> the tracklisting for the latest Van Morrison album looks quite something. Looking forward to finding out who the 'they' that own the media are.
> 
> View attachment 257080


Not so much a tracklisting, more a transcript of his last, rather one-sided, conversation with the Hermes delivery driver


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Always sad when an artist turns into a completer twat in the twilight years of their career.


My impression of Morrison is that he's always been a complete that, but things have... intensified lately


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 3, 2021)

killer b said:


> the tracklisting for the latest Van Morrison album looks quite something. Looking forward to finding out who the 'they' that own the media are.
> 
> View attachment 257080


He's done some shit anti lockdown tune with Ku Klux Clapton too the cunt


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 3, 2021)

killer b said:


> the tracklisting for the latest Van Morrison album looks quite something. Looking forward to finding out who the 'they' that own the media are.
> 
> View attachment 257080


I'm at the edge of my seat tbh


----------



## LDC (Mar 3, 2021)

Apologies if this has been posted in another sub-forum, quite bonkers story; what looks like a deliberate bomb attack on a testing centre. The article says it's not the first attack on similar things in the country.









						Dutch Covid test centre hit by suspected bomb attack
					

Windows damaged but no one hurt in explosion at drive-through test centre in Bovenkarspel




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## NoXion (Mar 3, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Do you have a source for that? I should have asked you.



How else do you think we have the LD50/carcinogenicity data for so many thousands of substances? Including many that would be unethical to test on humans?


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2021)

killer b said:


> My impression of Morrison is that he's always been a complete that


He was certainly once a them.


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2021)

ducking autocorrect


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 3, 2021)

killer b said:


> the tracklisting for the latest Van Morrison album looks quite something. Looking forward to finding out who the 'they' that own the media are.
> 
> View attachment 257080



'Western man'


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 3, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> 'Western man'



It's his reply to the Pet Shop Boys classic, only hes a bit older and a different sex


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Nanobottles of ketchup



Does that mean they contain nanothermite?  Jazzz


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Well yeah - though Vernon Coleman is (or was, probably retired by now) a doctor - he just to be a regular in the media decades ago, has always been a crank (eg thought AIDS was a hoax). He's always been anti vivisection, which is why some animal rights activists quote him without noticing what a loon he is on other issues.



Coleman is a straight-up crank on most stuff. He bought in big to the whole "autism is caused by child vaccination" balls, as well as the AIDS hoax bullshit.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 3, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Coleman is a straight-up crank on most stuff. He bought in big to the whole "autism is caused by child vaccination" balls, as well as the AIDS hoax bullshit.



I expect you saw my post with the Wiki link about "Dr" Coleman from the previous page of this thread  .....


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 4, 2021)

Have we had this stupid idiot (yet) ?

Ian Brown steps down from festival over vaccine - BBC News


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Have we had this stupid idiot (yet) ?
> 
> Ian Brown steps down from festival over vaccine - BBC News


Wouldn't it be great if his backing band deserted him over this idiocy?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Have we had this stupid idiot (yet) ?
> 
> Ian Brown steps down from festival over vaccine - BBC News



James (the band!), who are replacing Brown, will in any case provide better entertainment, with better songs, IMO


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> James (replacing Brown) will in any case provide better entertainment, with better songs, IMO


Even dead


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Even dead


The band "James" not James Brown, that's how I read it first too


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2021)

The The / Matt Johnson has gone down the conspiracy rabbithole too. Fucking sad.


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2021)

ddraig said:


> The band "James" not James Brown, that's how I read it first too


Don't sit down, don't sit down, don't sit down next to me. Please keep a 2 metre distance, in sympathy.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

Voley said:


> The The / Matt Johnson has gone down the conspiracy rabbithole too. Fucking sad.



I'd been hearing that 

It really pissed me off, mainly because I'd been keenly hoping to get to see a The The festival gig at some point, when things got nearer to normal for those!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

Voley said:


> The The / Matt Johnson has gone down the conspiracy rabbithole too. Fucking sad.


Fuck him, the ungoogleable bellend


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

My James post above has now been edited, because of the risk of people mixing up two really-easily-confused acts  

(I suppose you needed to have read the BBC link, TBF)


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck him, the ungoogleable bellend



Did you always think this about him, or is it recent and conspiracy-related?

In the old days, some of his/their songs were excellent, IMO, and still sound good -- 'Soul Mining' features on my gadget quite frequently even now


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Did you always think this about him, or is it recent and conspiracy-related?
> 
> In the old days, some of his/their songs were excellent, IMO.


Love his music


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2021)

You could make a supergroup of bands from my youth who've gone on to be really disappointing. Morrissey, Ian Brown, The The. A pretty shit state of affairs.


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I'd been hearing that
> 
> It really pissed me off, mainly because I'd been keenly hoping to get to see a The The festival gig at some point, when things got nearer to normal for those!


Did you not see him at Glastonbury that time? He was fucking great. My brother had never heard him and came away a fan.

Yep he always had a thing about being a bit possessed by the devil, which I just thought was an interesting lyrical thing. But he's gone right down the 'world run by a satanic cabal' hole.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 5, 2021)

Voley said:


> *Did you not see him at Glastonbury that time? *He was fucking great. My brother had never heard him and came away a fan.



Yes, I have vague memories of the set being top-grade , but quite a few gigs from that long ago are hard to remember for obvious reasons ... 

(There could be a thread in that thought for ageing Urban gig and festgoers to play with, elsewhere/some other time!  )


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Yes, I have vague memories of the set being top-grade , but quite a few gigs from that long ago are hard to remember for obvious reasons ...
> 
> (There could be a thread in that thought for ageing Urban gig and festgoers to play with, elsewhere/some other time!  )


I remember being very chuffed he was on the bill as he didn't play live much so I'd always missed him. Would've liked to have seen The The when Johnny Marr was playing with him. 

Bloody hell, poor old Johnny Marr eh? All his singers go fucking mental.


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2021)

'Everybody knows what's going wrong with the world
But I don't even know what's going on in myself'

Yeah you got that bit right, mate.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Mar 5, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> James (the band!), who are replacing Brown, will in any case provide better entertainment, with better songs, IMO


I never rated James until I saw them live, always thought of them as a mediocre pop act but realised how wrong I was. The singer (Tim something?) is a proper showman. Not better than the stone roses but miles better than Ian brown as a solo artist


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2021)

Yup, they are great live, funny too


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> the tracklisting for the latest Van Morrison album looks quite something. Looking forward to finding out who the 'they' that own the media are.
> 
> View attachment 257080


That's fucking appalling. Who puts 28 songs on an album? It's alright if you're writing 60-second hardcore or 30-second grind songs, but having that many songs on an album where you're also going past the five- and six- minute song mark is just inexcusable. On the other hand, I read some of the posts on the next page about "Morrison's always been a twat" first, and I'm glad that it didn't turn out to be Grant.

Anyway, not UK based but might as well go here, LA black bloc vs anti-vaxxers with silly hats: Los Angeles, CA: Antifascists Confront far-Right, Anti-Vaxxers Outside of Vaccine Injection Site - It's Going Down


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2021)

Have we had this yet?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Have we had this yet?
> 
> View attachment 257916


Yes, but it was posted in the correct forum


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yes, but it was posted in the correct forum


There's a forum about clowns?


----------



## existentialist (Mar 8, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> There's a forum about clowns?


I should have said "thread". And there are many. Farage. Boris Johnson, Covid fearmongers, anti-vaxx discussion...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2021)

Or the - Coronavirus meme/panic/fear mongering general thread


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 8, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I should have said "thread". And there are many. Farage. Boris Johnson, Covid fearmongers, anti-vaxx discussion...


Some of my best acquaintances are clowns!


Spoiler: ...



Professionals though, not bumbling amateurs


----------



## elbows (Mar 18, 2021)

Matt Le Tissier has been a dangerous idiot throught this pandemic but may be reaching new heights of stupidity.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 19, 2021)

No words for this from rainbow ralph our most punchable local covid denier


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 19, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> No words for this from rainbow ralph our most punchable local covid denier
> 
> View attachment 259343
> View attachment 259344


good grief !
talk about histrionics ...


----------



## existentialist (Mar 19, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> No words for this from rainbow ralph our most punchable local covid denier
> 
> View attachment 259343
> View attachment 259344


Fucking idiot.


----------



## Almor (Mar 20, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> No words for this from rainbow ralph our most punchable local covid denier
> 
> View attachment 259343
> View attachment 259344



If the government wants to bring in martial law and doesn't care about 'riling' people, why wouldn't they just make that step 1?
Weird


----------



## existentialist (Mar 20, 2021)

Almor said:


> If the government wants to bring in martial law and doesn't care about 'riling' people, why wouldn't they just make that step 1?
> Weird


Tsk, you're spoiling his narrative with Inconvenient Facts...


----------



## Almor (Mar 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Tsk, you're spoiling his narrative with Inconvenient Facts...



Well this took too long, and I couldn't even resize the text bubbles but


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 20, 2021)

Argh! My brother's girlfriend reckons Israel (apparently) requiring visitors to have some sort of electronic proof of vaccination is 'like the Nazis all over again.'


----------



## klang (Mar 20, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> No words for this from rainbow ralph our most punchable local covid denier
> 
> View attachment 259343
> View attachment 259344


I know quite a few people who went  down the rabbit hole and now believe and preach this exact thing using pretty much exactly the same words.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 20, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> No words for this from rainbow ralph our most punchable local covid denier
> 
> View attachment 259343
> View attachment 259344


But what about agenda 22-29?


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 20, 2021)

The agenda 21 stuff is the most bonkers of all, something that was a genuinely good if pretty ineffective thing that left a legacy of a few extra community gardens and bike paths turned into this evil global conspiracy to control everyone.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 20, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Argh! My brother's girlfriend reckons Israel (apparently) requiring visitors to have some sort of electronic proof of vaccination is 'like the Nazis all over again.'


I've even seen some of these nutters claim that in Israel you have to wear a star if you get the vaccine. They provided no proof though, and didn't say if it was a yellow star of david, but I got the idea. The comparison to Nazi Germany was there.


----------



## petee (Mar 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I think it depends on the religious stuff eg fewer Jews or animists will I think be found among the ranks of qanon than twice too often born again Xians



yes, and I'd say more about this when I'm not on phone.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 20, 2021)

petee said:


> yes, and I'd say more about this when I'm not on phone.


you being bugged then?


----------



## petee (Mar 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> you being bugged then?



the religion police are on to me, I JUST KNOW IT.


----------



## Supine (Mar 20, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> No words for this from rainbow ralph our most punchable local covid denier
> 
> View attachment 259343
> View attachment 259344



Bet he's fun at parties


----------



## tony.c (Mar 20, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Piers Corbyn arrested again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And again today.








						Anti-lockdown protesters clash with police after ignoring stay-at-home warnings
					

It comes as MPs called on the Government to allow protests, despite the pandemic.




					www.metro.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2021)

tony.c said:


> And again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The mostly maskless protesters – led by Piers Corbyn and actor Laurence Fox", what a pair of total knobheads. 

"


----------



## petee (Mar 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I think it depends on the religious stuff eg fewer Jews or animists will I think be found among the ranks of qanon than twice too often born again Xians



i'm not sure these numbers are dispositive but i'm going to disposit anyway.









						QAnon Conspiracies Sway Faith Groups, Including 1 in 4 White Evangelicals
					

Survey examines belief in election fraud, the Deep State, and other theories on American politics.




					www.christianitytoday.com
				




the Qanon/antivax/stopthesteal stuff is more prevalent in the states among fundamentalists imho because of its solipsistic mindframe: your religious/personal work, whatever you want to call it, is an individual relationship, with god/the world. my rights! amongst, say, catholics and quakers, your beliefs are (theoretically) to be mediated, by the church (catholics) or the meeting (quakers). i don't know but i'm going to guess that the loonery has not gotten far with Friends; it certainly hasn't gotten far among RCs. in my officially-secular-but-still-kinda-catholic workplace i'm in the dwindling minority who haven't yet gotten the shot. and:

_Receiving the COVID-19 vaccine ought to be understood as an act of charity toward the other members of our community," they said. "In this way, being vaccinated safely against COVID-19 should be considered an act of love of our neighbor and part of our moral responsibility for the common good. _








						U.S. Catholic bishops: Getting a COVID-19 vaccine is an ‘act of charity’
					

"Being vaccinated safely against COVID-19 should be considered an act of love of our neighbor and part of our moral responsibility for the common good."




					www.americamagazine.org
				




not to mention that this trumpism/qanonism is a rival belief system and will get no official toleration. it's only popular among rightwingers:





						Controversial traditionalist Fr. Zuhlsdorf to leave Madison Diocese
					

A statement sent to the priests of the diocese Jan. 14 said Fr. John Zuhlsdorf will relocate to "pursue other opportunities" and noted it was a mutual decision reached between Zuhlsdorf and Bishop Donald Hying.




					www.ncronline.org
				



(it wasn't a mutual decision, he was shown the door by the bishop. he blames "catholic antifa" for cancelling him.)

being a believer does not in itself prime a person to dive into Qanonism, but i agree with Pickman's model the kind of believer you are might.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 20, 2021)

My personal opinion is that if you are credulous to believe in one or other of the holy fairies in the sky, then you are credulous enough to fall down any or all of the quanon / anti-mask / anti-covid / anti-vaxx rabbit holes, almost by definition.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2021)

Out in force today. These utter fucking dickheads. Seriously, all of them. If people share a different world view than me, I have no issue - it really interests me more than bothers me. I might actually learn from such people. I quickly get bored if everyone has the same views.

But these utter, utter fucking dickheads - they literally are building citadels of bile out of absoloutly _*nothing*_*.* I may sound dramatic, but there is almost something demonic within the reasoning of the worst of them. Like a sort of heartless brainlessness - a heady mix of extreme thickness and blood thirsty nastiness.

I probably sound dramatic but I've monitoried many of these groups for months. Qanon, anti mask, anti vax - if these groups morph and start fencing in parts of the mainstream then god help us. It's like any kind of reasoning is now up for grabs, when before we had a sort of shakey, falable agreement that we should at least try and follow reality. Not with this lot.

as I mentioned, i lost a very close friend to this particular rabit hole. a friend who is still in contact with him got a text from him the other day that read "if you get that poison in your arm, i will never speak to you again."


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Supine (Mar 20, 2021)

If Piers Corbyn keeps getting arrested maybe he should consider wearing a mask.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2021)

one thing I have picked up on recently from the facebook groups (100s of K of members each) is how they are all starting to get paranoid about the census. Lots of pictures of census envelopes with "I am a freeman, I do not stand under you" scribbled on it. Which suggests to me that this will keep running - that it's a moving feast created by social media and grifters (and now many twats in the telegraph). With a set national press (rewind twenty years ago) conspiracies would probably fill in some gaps, rise and then fall away into nothingness again. But with the huge vested interests (mortgages can be paid with a few 100k views a week on youtube) at play and "online ecosystems" of deranged beliefs, then expect more of the same.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2021)

why was it not like this ten years ago - the internet was around then, too? The rise of the smart phone and addictive, alert based technology that monitises attention is one theory. Combine such technology wiht the grifters having to create more and more emotive content to get the views (and every day people addicted to the "likes"), then it becomes clearer in my view.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2021)

It was like this ten years ago and much longer. When do you think anti-vax started?


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 21, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It was like this ten years ago and much longer. When do you think anti-vax started?


I've known people with some nutty views in the past, including anti vax, but these were side issues to their broader political beliefs. The difference now it has morphed into an all encompassing worldview for many people, where the world is run by satanic paedophiles and everything is a plan to enslave us.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 21, 2021)

Almor said:


> If the government wants to bring in martial law and doesn't care about 'riling' people, why wouldn't they just make that step 1?
> Weird


that's just facts, man.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 21, 2021)

A lot of this shit, such as anti-vaxxers, freeman of land, etc. etc., has been bubbling away for decades, clearly the internet has allowed it to spread easier, but more specific, the pandemic and the resulting restrictions has added petrol to the fire, becoming a rallying call, which has allowed the loons to suck in so many people, who are searching for reasons behind it all and 'someone' to blame, instead of accepting the world is somewhat random, and shit happens.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 21, 2021)

That awful poo woman appears to support the protests against lockdown.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 21, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That awful poo woman appears to support the protests against lockdown.


I hope London wiped and put a sample in a box for her before it stood up


----------



## existentialist (Mar 21, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I hope London wiped and put a sample in a box for her before it stood up


You only have to look at who's supporting the campaign to know it's a complete crock of shit - Piers Corbyn, Gillian "not a doctor" Mckeith, etc...


----------



## inva (Mar 21, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I've known people with some nutty views in the past, including anti vax, but these were side issues to their broader political beliefs. The difference now it has morphed into an all encompassing worldview for many people, where the world is run by satanic paedophiles and everything is a plan to enslave us.


Did you never encounter 9/11 truthers? Exactly the same.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A lot of this shit, such as anti-vaxxers, freeman of land, etc. etc., has been bubbling away for decades, clearly the internet has allowed it to spread earlier, but more specific, the pandemic and the resulting restrictions has added petrol to the fire, becoming a rallying call, which has allowed the loons to suck in so many people, who are searching for reasons behind it all and 'someone' to blame, instead of accepting the world is somewhat random, and shit happens.



Also the facebook algorithm piling it on to people. I looked at one of the nutter vids linked to on this or another thread. After that, facebook kept sending me friend suggestions for anti mask/vaxx idiots. No, I don't want to be their friend or interact with them at all.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Also the facebook algorithm piling it on to people. I looked at one of the nutter vids linked to on this or another thread. After that, facebook kept sending me friend suggestions for anti mask/vaxx idiots. No, I don't want to be their friend or interact with them at all.


It does seem to be a fairly fundamental flaw in Facebook's algorithms that it seems to assume that, if you have a mutual connection with someone, or share some common interests, you might automatically want to friend them. I'm forever blocking clients and the like that Facebook has decided might like to be my friend


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> No words for this from rainbow ralph our most punchable local covid denier
> 
> View attachment 259343
> View attachment 259344


Check out history.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 21, 2021)

Elsewhere on t'internet, I've found some of these covid deniers are trying to link fascism with requirements to wear masks, be vaccinated.
It seems to be a common thing with these conspiraloons, to attempt these linkages, as if it somehow proves their point.

I don't usually have time to do much in response, but when they post 5h1t on my stuff I'll delete it & then comment as to why the stuff has vanished. And then post some more pro-mask or vaccine comments ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 21, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Elsewhere on t'internet, I've found some of these covid deniers are trying to link fascism with requirements to wear masks, be vaccinated.
> It seems to be a common thing with these conspiraloons, to attempt these linkages, as if it somehow proves their point.
> 
> I don't usually have time to do much in response, but when they post 5h1t on my stuff I'll delete it & then comment as to why the stuff has vanished. And then post some more pro-mask or vaccine comments ...


Isn't 5h1t some sort of animal flu variant?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2021)

I can't find it but the Viz strip about Gillian Mkieths big pile of bollocks is gold standard


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 21, 2021)

Quite a large fash day out yesterday;

Thread


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'm forever blocking clients


Fortune's always hiding,
I've looked everywhere,
I'm forever blocking clients,
Pretty clients in the air.

(I actually came on this thread to post Bishie's link above but got beaten to it).

From that thread, Lawrence Fox and James Delingpole out and about, apparently:


----------



## likesfish (Mar 21, 2021)

The Left has its own little moonbat beliefs the Soldiers dressed as cops in the miner's strike being the most obvious one.
 Closest we got was assorted Cooks and others running the Drill halls where the MET were based.
  Argentina has multiple theories explaining how they sank British Carriers and the Royal Navy covered it up  🤣


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2021)

likesfish said:


> The Left has its own little moonbat beliefs the Soldiers dressed as cops in the miner's strike being the most obvious one.
> Closest we got was assorted Cooks and others running the Drill halls where the MET were based.
> Argentina has multiple theories explaining how they sank British Carriers and the Royal Navy covered it up  🤣


shut up
are there movements and massive social media groups based around the soldiers dressed as cops one?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 21, 2021)

Larry the Lamb-Fucker teamed up with former _Telegraph_ telly reviewer-turned right-wing grifter James Delingpole in London today


----------



## likesfish (Mar 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> shut up
> are there movements and massive social media groups based around the soldiers dressed as cops one?


I said *little *moonbat beliefs


----------



## NoXion (Mar 21, 2021)

likesfish said:


> I said *little *moonbat beliefs



And one you had to go back to the 80s to dig up. Got anything more recent?


----------



## cloudyday (Mar 21, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Fortune's always hiding,
> I've looked everywhere,
> I'm forever blocking clients,
> Pretty clients in the air.
> ...




Lawrence giving it the Atilla Mellanchini


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 22, 2021)

cloudyday said:


> Lawrence giving it the Atilla Mellanchini


Are you suggesting that cat owners in the NW London area would be wise to keep their moggies indoors?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 259974


The man with no name


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 23, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 259974


It's like he's informing us of the good news.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 259974


This should definitely make the cut whenever Aesop finally updates his _Fables_.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 23, 2021)

Supine said:


> If Piers Corbyn keeps getting arrested maybe he should consider wearing a mask.


He should get one of these - comes with a guarantee you couldn't get arrested






						Lee Hurst Mask : Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games
					

Shop Lee Hurst Mask. Free delivery and returns on eligible orders of £20 or more.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 24, 2021)

Looking at it again, is Fox and Delingpole's mate the guy who got milkshaked in Salford? It's not a super clear pic of him, and they have different hair but similar build and facial hair. And both work for Breitbart, which must narrow it down a bit:


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 24, 2021)

So I'm definitely going to get the vaccine when it's my turn. But my mother refuses saying she's going to eat healthy, take vitamins and herbs (she does none of these currently and I don't see it changing) and I think my uncle might feel similarly. He certainly still believes the earth is flat so   

I worry for my mother as she had cancer a few years back badly enough to be operated on and she never finished her treatment. I feel like she is dicing with death and she doesn't seem to care how we might feel if we give her the virus and she dies. It's like banging my head against a wall every time we talk about it though. And she keeps finding more people who agree with her and strengthen her resolve.


----------



## Supine (Mar 24, 2021)

Looks like my sister will refuse the vaccine. 

To quote my mum 'she's an idiot'


----------



## marshall (Mar 24, 2021)

Brother-in-Law refuses, but sees no problem in continuing to drop round to see his highly vulnerable mum on a daily basis. Hey-ho.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2021)

Anyone refusing the vaccine I'll be keeping a very wide distance from. I've had a couple of (vaccinated) friends wanting to come and stay in a couple of months but I'm not too keen on that either tbh.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2021)

Bezza's older brother (mid to late70s ish) has already turned down one offer of the vaccine.
This is a guy who is normally very sensible and pragmatic.
The explanation was "we don't go out, apart from shopping once a week"

I'm going to try & persuade bezza to let me have a go, next time he rings for a chat.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

Patrick is so clever, isn't he. Forget Harvard and Imperial. Patrick on facebook knows it all.

I need a break from reading these people. It's the massive narcissism and complete unshakable conviction based the university of Youtube and Keith on whatsapp that gets me.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2021)

"dancing nurses"? What an arsehole.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> "dancing nurses"? What an arsehole.


yes, horrible, isn't it. 

combine the fact that his post could...lead someone to listen and take head...and spread the virus...it's just negligance on a gross scale, isnt it. same as those who do 70 in a 30pmh zone, no matter how i think round it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

"We have been consistently correct for over a year".

Really think about it - can you get more narcissistic? Jesus, I don't even know if I tie my shoelaces correctly let alone my general thoughts on a pandemic.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

Imperial college - i know you've done a lot of modeling, etc but Patrick on Facebook says that I should "wake up and smell the coffee". Put that in your damn peer review.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

as said, growing bee in bonnet about the census from these groups


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

It's the scrawlings of collective madness.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

anway, i'm sure you've all had enough. will go dark with this shit for a while. all i posting about recently. i've fallen down the "looking at those who have fallen down the rabit hole" rabit hole.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> as said, growing bee in bonnet about the census from these groups
> 
> View attachment 260102


just noticed too - he's suspicoius of the damn census but he's okay putting his address on a public facebook group viewed by 10s of ks. Einstien.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

love the "stand under" in brackets


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> as said, growing bee in bonnet about the census from these groups
> 
> View attachment 260102


Here's hoping they get one of those nice little £1000 fines.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here's hoping they get one of those nice little £1000 fines.


but they don't stand under them?  so they will probably get another couple until they do very much stand under them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

I just want to know what's so funny 'bout peace, love, and standing under?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> but they don't stand under them?  so they will probably get another couple until they do very much stand under them.


they're doing numerology with words, misconstruing etymology to slot into their narrow agenda and finding magic words and phrases to get out of paying taxes and other civil responsibilities


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> they're doing numerology with words, misconstruing etymology to slot into their narrow agenda and finding magic words and phrases to get out of paying taxes and other civil responsibilities


apparently it's been tried in court many times and every single time they've lost. still trying though clearly. £1000k is a shit ton of money.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

"We do not understand your intent"

😆😆


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 24, 2021)

Not LAW!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> apparently it's been tried in court many times and every single time they've lost. still trying though clearly.



WHY WON'T THE BARONS SAVE US???


----------



## kenny g (Mar 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> as said, growing bee in bonnet about the census from these groups
> 
> View attachment 260102











						Send shit in a box · Anonymous poop delivery · Shitexpress
					

✅ Mail a real piece of shit in a box ✅ 100% anonymous poop delivery ✅ Horse manure and elephant dung available ✅ Order from the ultimate poop senders ✅ Send someone poop ✅




					www.shitexpress.com


----------



## elbows (Mar 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Imperial college - i know you've done a lot of modeling, etc but Patrick on Facebook says that I should "wake up and smell the coffee". Put that in your damn peer review.



Patrick thought he'd got his way
till he woke up one day
and couldnt smell his coffee
couldnt stop coughing
woke up dead and smelt the coffin


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> as said, growing bee in bonnet about the census from these groups
> 
> View attachment 260102


he's used the wrong colour crayons though so this is not a legal document


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 24, 2021)

"Don't accept legal mail"? But quite happy to receive drugs, explosives or firearms through the post?  

Hope they don't accept any tax refunds through the post either.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> he's used the wrong colour crayons though so this is not a legal document


Also you are not supposed to use capital letters in freemanism unless you are referring to your STRAWMAN so it clearly won't work


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 24, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Bezza's older brother (mid to late70s ish) has already turned down one offer of the vaccine.
> This is a guy who is normally very sensible and pragmatic.
> The explanation was "we don't go out, apart from shopping once a week"
> 
> I'm going to try & persuade bezza to let me have a go, next time he rings for a chat.


Do you wanna ring my mam too?


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 24, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Do you wanna ring my mam too?


Maybe if I succeed in the persuading ...


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 25, 2021)

Protesting in Asda


----------



## souljacker (Mar 25, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Protesting in Asda




Cunts. Go and protest the BBC and the govt if they're the ones who are lying. Don't hassle some poor minimum wage shop worker for fucks sake. Wankers.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 25, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Cunts. Go and protest the BBC and the govt if they're the ones who are lying. Don't hassle some poor minimum wage shop worker for fucks sake. Wankers.


They seem to be attracted to supermarkets for some reason. There was  a conspiraloon harrassing staff recently in the local Iceland where I am and footage I've seen of these twats before has been in supermarkets.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 25, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Protesting in Asda



Shit like this must piss people off. Certainly annoyed myself and the staff in the local Icelands when a local conspiraloon kicked off in there. And he just came across as a nutter. I guess if you're a conspiracy theorist you're not gonna be blessed with much self awareness.

It's evangelism isn't it. The same need religious fundies have to preach to everyone, no matter where they are.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 25, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> They seem to be attracted to supermarkets for some reason. There was  a conspiraloon harrassing staff recently in the local Iceland where I am and footage I've seen of these twats before has been in supermarkets.



Supermarkets & hospitals.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Supermarkets & hospitals.


Well yes. Unfortunately so.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 25, 2021)

they love a hospital. 




MadeInBedlam said:


> Protesting in Asda



cunts. but on further empathetic understanding and putting myself in their....no, still cunts.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 25, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> they love a hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> cunts. but on further empathetic understanding and putting myself in their....no, still cunts.


Your name really suits you on this thread


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Supermarkets & hospitals.


camera operator says "we're working for god" at 10 seconds, I didn't go any further.
I worry I might get done for assault if I encounter some of those.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 25, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> camera operator says "we're working for god" at 10 seconds, I didn't go any further.
> I worry I might get done for assault if I encounter some of those.


without getting all Big Vern, i know a few faces across south london. many who have been affected badly by covid. i know for a fact many wouldn't appreciate these folks wiht their megaphones. they will bellow in the face of hte wrong people one day.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 25, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> without getting all Big Vern, i know a few faces across south london. many who have been affected badly by covid. i know for a fact many wouldn't appreciate these folks wiht their megaphones. they will bellow in the face of hte wrong people one day.


Or they'll get in the face of someone who's just lost someone to Covid, for whom it was just the last straw.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Mar 25, 2021)

I'd enjoy a good shout back TBF. Not dead angry shouting, more loud mocking.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 25, 2021)

We've had a couple of these fuckers "somewhat locally" to me, back during the first lockdown.

Before I had a chance to draw breath to say anything, someone yelled "You fucking murderous cunt" and took extreme physical umbrage ...
I was told that the guy protesting the presence of the anti-masking loonie had lost both parents and a sibling to the 'rona ...

A group started chanting "wear masks, save lives" in response, and the muzak over the PA was turned up ,,,


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 26, 2021)

FREE FERRA PAAAHND! COME GETCHA MILK WANKERS, FREE FERRA PAAAHND!!!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 26, 2021)

the groups are in meltdown over this. apparently the ships containers all contain trafficked kids. being shipped around the world.









						A Ship in the Suez Canal Somehow Lit Up the QAnon Batshit Signal
					

All that’s left of the Clinton administration are the paranoid fantasies of the new and insane Republican Party.




					www.esquire.com
				




another thing i have noticed about these groups is that they have no central core belief structure or aim amongst them. So a 10k member ship forum and nearly every post has it's own sort of conclusion, or end. So you will have one lunatic saying that Bill Gates is trying to control us through 5g and microchips, and then another thread with 50 posts a few hours later from someone else saying hte swabs have got carcigens in (which they have, at harmless levels). So what is it, team, that bill gates wants to sell more x boxes through microchips, or that boris and the global cabal is trying to kill us? Then the next thread will be someone saying that Obama just wants to drink kids blood and is hte head of global peadophile ring, then the next that the police murdering the woman was just a false flag. It's just becomes a sounding board for occurances of paranoid, magical thinking. Just chuck whatever comes to mind onto it. People who don't tend towards this thinking, right or left, just see 4+8=78. but they just cannot see the logical jumps. there's a void there where that should be.

it's mental and i think what keeps me coming back is that there part of me that really is concerned that this stuff could grow (the capital riot a warning sign?). back in the day, magical, non-reality based thinking seemed largely contained (and I wouldn't say we were brainwashed or controlled) by a very limited national media. We filled in the blanks with books and general education, not michael on whatsapp.

no chance of them ever forming in solidarity - it's like a ball of string but instead of one long string, it's a bunch of single batshit strings scrunched together, or something.

enough, probably starting to sound as mad as them, lol (nervous laugh). #lockdown21


----------



## Almor (Mar 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the groups are in meltdown over this. apparently the ships containers all contain trafficked kids. being shipped around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is interesting how little they seem to argue amongst themselves, comments claiming that virus's don't exist sit contentedly alongside claims that it's just a bad flu, or an engineered virus, and the vaccine can be a vector for microchipping or genocide, as long as its a reason to oppose it, it's unlikely to be contested etc


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the groups are in meltdown over this. apparently the ships containers all contain trafficked kids. being shipped around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got a relative who has been skirting this stuff for most of the lockdown. Her latest thing is Germ Theory denial which I hadn't even realised was a thing


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 27, 2021)

Almor said:


> It is interesting how little they seem to argue amongst themselves, comments claiming that virus's don't exist sit contentedly alongside claims that it's just a bad flu, *or an engineered virus*, and the vaccine can be a vector for microchipping or genocide, as long as its a reason to oppose it, it's unlikely to be contested etc


The blockage in the Suez should cause a slow down in the number of covid cases then.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the groups are in meltdown over this. apparently the ships containers all contain trafficked kids. being shipped around the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They seem ripe for some demagogue. A lot of them latched on to Trump without him really taking advantage of. Are we going to have to suffer through come absolute cunt getting into power and more skilfully manipulating these people for their own ends, before the danger of these loons is more widely recognised? Anti-Semitism is basically a conspiracy theory, and there seems to be a disturbing amount of crossover between the anti-Jewish lot and the conspiracy lot.

Trump was an obvious piece of shit, but I worry that he might have been just a dry run for someone more clever, subtle and insidious to come along and push the same kind of buttons without alerting the liberals too much, who've all gone to sleep now that's Trump's out of office.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 27, 2021)

NoXion said:


> And one you had to go back to the 80s to dig up. Got anything more recent?


That Jeremy Corbyn was our saviour?


----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2021)

nogojones said:


> That Jeremy Corbyn was our saviour?



Less a belief and more of a hope in my estimation.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

NoXion said:


> They seem ripe for some demagogue. A lot of them latched on to Trump without him really taking advantage of. Are we going to have to suffer through come absolute cunt getting into power and more skilfully manipulating these people for their own ends, before the danger of these loons is more widely recognised? Anti-Semitism is basically a conspiracy theory, and there seems to be a disturbing amount of crossover between the anti-Jewish lot and the conspiracy lot.
> 
> Trump was an obvious piece of shit, but I worry that he might have been just a dry run for someone more clever, subtle and insidious to come along and push the same kind of buttons without alerting the liberals too much, who've all gone to sleep now that's Trump's out of office.


I don't know. I'm not sure of ability or extent it can spread. It's projection politics at its worst. I Don't want to get all Jungian, but I believe they are projecting every dark slithering part of their psyche externally. We all do this, to greater or lesser extents. That's why a lot of it is about sex and perversion and sinister forces. It has little or nothing to do with actual material political reality.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 27, 2021)

I’m going to suggest she’s never been a nurse


----------



## LDC (Mar 27, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’m going to suggest she’s never been a nurse




Could only manage a couple of minutes of that.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

Carefully not mentioning her wider beliefs, I suspect.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 27, 2021)

NoXion said:


> They seem ripe for some demagogue. A lot of them latched on to Trump without him really taking advantage of. Are we going to have to suffer through come absolute cunt getting into power and more skilfully manipulating these people for their own ends, before the danger of these loons is more widely recognised? Anti-Semitism is basically a conspiracy theory, and there seems to be a disturbing amount of crossover between the anti-Jewish lot and the conspiracy lot.
> 
> Trump was an obvious piece of shit, but I worry that he might have been just a dry run for someone more clever, subtle and insidious to come along and push the same kind of buttons without alerting the liberals too much, who've all gone to sleep now that's Trump's out of office.


I think it's interesting though that as Trump imploded there was a huge amount of division within online Trumpworld between far right Trump supporters and Q-Anon believers - with the far right belatedly realising that having these people in the tent was not helpful whatsoever politically as a) it made them look crazy and b) the 'trust the plan' mantra of the Q-Anonists meant they were really passive, always expecting Trump to prevail even weeks after he'd gone. Perhaps though we have been lucky that this has been so completely batshit, and so scattergun in conflicting beliefs, that it hasn't completely cohered into a simple straightforward conspiracy narrative that could have wider appeal.


----------



## Doodler (Mar 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> the 'trust the plan' mantra of the Q-Anonists meant they were really passive, always expecting Trump to prevail even weeks after he'd gone.



The bit on their passivity is spot on. Some QAnon types seemed like sad case celebrity worshippers who"d got redpilled in the wake of #MeToo and other revelations into the truly sleazy world of the famous. Brits are generally pretty cynical about celebrities but lots of Americans project a bizarre goofy idealism onto famous people and evidently become angry and disoriented when they're let down.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

Imagine YouTube and Facebook hadn't gone full stalin? It'd be ten times worse


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I’m going to suggest she’s never been a nurse



Wouldn't trust her to care for someone. Sounds harsh but I wouldn't.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 27, 2021)

I don’t think she’s a nurse, but yeah


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Wouldn't trust her to care for someone. Sounds harsh but I wouldn't.


Which is interesting - I know i shouldn't base my judgement on that one video (the irony), but i would rarely say that about people i disagree with politically. would never say cos you vote tory, i bet you would make a shit care worker, or nurse. it just something i would never consider.

there's something really, really dark about it all, in my view. that's why i can't keep my eyes off it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

Almor said:


> It is interesting how little they seem to argue amongst themselves, comments claiming that virus's don't exist sit contentedly alongside claims that it's just a bad flu, or an engineered virus, and the vaccine can be a vector for microchipping or genocide, as long as its a reason to oppose it, it's unlikely to be contested etc


yes, multiple lines of thought, almost no argument amongst themselves. which suggest to me that they go from one to the next, believing each one (unaware that they are contradicting the one they have just read). which suggests that the thinking is fuelled by emotional need rather than seeking truth. maybe that's what makes it so dangerous. despite the western press, we have never been scared or controlled to seek the truth - go in any library and pick a copy of marx up, for example. we have had so many parties represnting every form of belief. but when powerful religious-like emptions become fuesed its,,,next level


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

Many QAnon followers report having mental health diagnoses
					

QAnon followers are different from the radicals I usually study in one key way: They are far more likely to have serious mental illnesses.




					theconversation.com


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> yes, multiple lines of thought, almost no argument amongst themselves. which suggest to me that they go from one to the next, believing each one (unaware that they are contradicting the one they have just read). which suggests that the thinking is fuelled by emotional need rather than seeking truth. maybe that's what makes it so dangerous. despite the western press, we have never been scared or controlled to seek the truth - go in any library and pick a copy of marx up, for example. we have had so many parties represnting every form of belief. but when powerful religious-like emptions become fuesed its,,,next level


Early in the pandemic, I tried to show the lack of any kind of logic in some of the facebook posts of one of our local covid-deniers, and he was really unbothered - he actually said he doesn't use or need to be validated by logic, it's all about what feels right to him, what truth speaks to him. And during this period I have realised just how many people navigate the world on this basis, which to me is completely alien - but religious belief, magical thinking of various types was the norm in the not too far past I guess.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Early in the pandemic, I tried to show the lack of any kind of logic in some of the facebook posts of onehe actually said *he doesn't use or need to be validated by logic*,



Or science, or facts, or common-sense, or can-be-arsed-to-do-any-actual-research?  

Lazy twat! 



> it's all about what feels right to him, *what truth speaks to him*.



So naturally, the utter non-existence of Covid is all about him! 

Self-centred lazy twat! 



> And during this period I have realised just how many people navigate t of our local covid-deniers, and he was really unbothered - he world on this basis, which to me is completely alien - *but religious belief, magical thinking of various types was the norm in the not too far past I guess*.



Bonkers, loon-pixie-credulous, _utterly_ lazy twat! 

(*Urban75*  : so many *great* opportunities for showering abusive insults onto never-met-them idiots! When drunk!       )


----------



## hitmouse (Mar 28, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> FREE FERRA PAAAHND! COME GETCHA MILK WANKERS, FREE FERRA PAAAHND!!!



Once again, Tim Farron leads the way, the rest of us follow behind years later:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Once again, Tim Farron leads the way, the rest of us follow behind years later:
> View attachment 260620


Red top? I guess he's the twat who _didn't_ get the cream, then


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Once again, Tim Farron leads the way, the rest of us follow behind years later:
> View attachment 260620



I forgot he existed. Wonder what he's up too. Scoots off to google.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 28, 2021)

You know what, there's been so much madness in the world of late, I genuinely can't remember the name of the shitting-on-a-glass-table guy.

Or was it the shitting-on-a-face guy?

Or maybe the shit-in-my-mouth guy?

Simpler times, so they were


----------



## maomao (Mar 28, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> You know what, there's been so much madness in the world of late, I genuinely can't remember the name of the shitting-on-a-glass-table guy.
> 
> Or was it the shitting-on-a-face guy?
> 
> ...


Mark Oaten.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 28, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> he actually said he doesn't use or need to be validated by logic, it's all about what feels right to him, what truth speaks to him. And during this period I have realised just how many people navigate the world on this basis, which to me is completely alien - but religious belief, magical thinking of various types was the norm in the not too far past I guess.



This is interesting actually. I hate to do the equivilent of "they should try yoga" but I do wonder how many of these people would feel the need to hold these beliefs if they had another framework to do things that 'felt right' and felt like they have some sort of impact like dance or proper access to the creation of art or even just the ability to decorate their own homes which is less common as more people rent


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> This is interesting actually. I hate to do the equivilent of "they should try yoga" but I do wonder how many of these people would feel the need to hold these beliefs if they had another framework to do things that 'felt right' and felt like they have some sort of impact like dance or proper access to the creation of art or even just the ability to decorate their own homes which is less common as more people rent


From what I can tell, many have very active lives, "spirituality", exercise, nice homes. I would sooner say they have a darker inner life than most. A lot of people have researched into dark tryiad personality types and this kind of thinking. You have to imagine that qanon folk for example where praying, PRAYING for a military coop where thousands were literally shot at dawn. Imagine the inner workings of wishing for that as if its some sort of beautiful ideal. It's fascism meets magical thinking meets just basic every day intellectual dumbness.


----------



## xenon (Mar 28, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> This is interesting actually. I hate to do the equivilent of "they should try yoga" but I do wonder how many of these people would feel the need to hold these beliefs if they had another framework to do things that 'felt right' and felt like they have some sort of impact like dance or proper access to the creation of art or even just the ability to decorate their own homes which is less common as more people rent




Lots of them are yoga wankers though. There's nothing wrong with yoga itself but these people make it a thing about them. Along with belief in alternative science, smugness and over estimation of their intellect.


----------



## xenon (Mar 28, 2021)

Narcissistic self obsessed delusional freaks. The crossover with, be your better self, nutroshake, active water, yoga, self validation through consumer choices shit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

Again qanon, if you think of its implications.... A military coup, then mass slaughter of the deep state, then an ever lasting far right dictatorship. 

All based on a 100 or so tweets by someonr on a seedy message board that also hosts paedophiles. 

As I say, don't discount the dumb as fuck angle.


----------



## LDC (Mar 28, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> ...he actually said he doesn't use or need to be validated by logic, it's all about what feels right to him, what truth speaks to him. And during this period I have realised just how many people navigate the world on this basis...



Yeah, that's something that has really important consequences for politics (and especially this stuff) today more than previous times, people are motivated by emotions and feelings much more than logic and facts. Not grasping and then tackling stuff like this on that level results in people just talking and shouting past each other.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

Epistemological responsibility.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, that's something that has really important consequences for politics (and especially this stuff) today more than previous times, people are motivated by emotions and feelings much more than logic and facts. Not grasping and then tackling stuff like this on that level results in people just talking and shouting past each other.


and most importantly they are motivated by the algorithym.


----------



## tony.c (Mar 28, 2021)

13 arrested at anti-vaxx protest in Bradford yesterday.








						Nine police officers injured and 13 people arrested in Bradford city centre protest
					

NINE police officers were injured, 13 people were arrested and 19 people were fined for Covid breaches in a demonstration involving up to 400 people…




					www.thetelegraphandargus.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

Well worth a read. Sad and moving ending. 









						I Worked for Alex Jones. I Regret It. (Published 2019)
					

I dropped out of film school to edit video for the conspiracy theorist because I believed in his worldview. Then I saw what it did to people.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2021)

I peeled some covid denial stickers off the health info in the park.
Assholes naming themselves after the German anti-Nazi organisation - cunts.

How can this even be a "thing" ? :-



> Fact Check-Lateral flow tests do not cause cancer; ethylene oxide sterilisation is a widely-used process that is regulated by international safety standards











						Fact Check-Lateral flow tests do not cause cancer; ethylene oxide sterilisation is a widely-used process that is regulated by international safety standards
					

A live video broadcast to Facebook about the methods used to sterilise medical equipment has falsely suggested “ethylene oxide-coated” swabs in lateral flow tests cause cancer. This claim reveals the user’s lack of understanding about the sterilisation process.




					www.reuters.com
				




thewhiterose uk


----------



## LDC (Mar 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I peeled some covid denial stickers off the health info in the park.
> Assholes naming themselves after the German anti-Nazi organisation - cunts.
> 
> How can this even be a "thing" ? :-
> ...



Yeah, Yorkshire White Rose stickers have been appearing around me the last few weeks.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I peeled some covid denial stickers off the health info in the park.
> Assholes naming themselves after the German anti-Nazi organisation - cunts.
> 
> How can this even be a "thing" ? :-
> ...


I can't see how ethylene oxide can possibly be a problem when it boils off at 10.7C so there will be little if any left on swabs by the time they are used.
Ethylene oxide - Wikipedia


----------



## LDC (Mar 28, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> I can't see how ethylene oxide can possibly be a problem when it boils off at 10.7C so there will be little if any left on swabs by the time they are used.
> Ethylene oxide - Wikipedia



There you go again with your facts...


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 28, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> I can't see how ethylene oxide can possibly be a problem when it boils off at 10.7C so there will be little if any left on swabs by the time they are used.
> Ethylene oxide - Wikipedia


That's just the facts, man.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Mar 28, 2021)

The ridiculous thing for me, dealing with a close family member falling for some of this shit, is that there's nothing new here, it's the same old horseshit that's been debunked a million times


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 28, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> That's just the facts, man.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 30, 2021)

Can see a split perhaps forming "on the right". Centre right and Liberal one nation types, the rest a mix of the far right and utter batshit WTF do you mean there's an alien in the vacinne types. With even the far right raising an eyebrow at Keith on WhatsApps claims occasionally. Other than the Chakra Left, I can't see the left have fallen fowl to the batshit stuff. The right are welcome to them if they have. 









						Nigel Farage's green employer is part-owned by QAnon believer
					

John Mappin, who chairs Dutch Green Business Group, has funded conservative political causes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 30, 2021)

Mention goes to my tory middle England boss. When I tried to explain to him about how some thought the vacinne was spread by 5G he just muttered "what in gods name are you talking about?" 

We need better immunity from this bullshit, no matter where people sit politically.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 30, 2021)

Chakra Left? Those types always struck me as being far too individualistic to be lefties. Chakra Libs more like.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 30, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Chakra Left? Those types always struck me as being far too individualistic to be lefties. Chakra Libs more like.


yes, you're right.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 30, 2021)

The reason a lot of them seem like lefties, imo, is because these sorts of people are very good at reflecting whoever they're speaking to back at them, because they have no grasp on their own value system or reality. So when you interact a lot of conspiracy theorists, on the surface they will seem like whatever you are. Obviously online algorithms do a lot of this work for them


----------



## two sheds (Mar 30, 2021)

The ones I've met are quite forward with their batshit opinions though. They happily talk about the imbalance of state power but within a few sentences give examples like the moon landing deceptions or FoTL crap.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 31, 2021)

Loveworld, a religious nutjob TV channel from an Evangelical Christian denomination, has been whacked with a £125k fine by OFCOM, for spreading bullshit.   



> A religious TV channel has been fined £125,000 after airing conspiracy theories about Covid-19 that were unproven.
> 
> On December 1 2020, TV channel Loveworld aired a 29-hour programme called the Global Day of Prayer, during which claims were made about the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> These claims included the notion that the outbreak was ‘planned’, that the ‘sinister’ vaccine can be used to implant ‘nanochips’ that can control and cause harm to members of the public and the debunked theory that the virus was somehow caused by 5G.











						Religious TV channel fined £125K for sharing conspiracy theories on coronavirus
					

Claims 'risked serious harm' to viewers, Ofcom ruled.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 31, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Chakra Left? Those types always struck me as being far too individualistic to be lefties. Chakra Libs more like.



I think the idea of them as left goes back to that whole 60s counter culture stuff doesn't it? There's the roots of a lot of anti-establishment stuff in there as well as a lot of the hippy stuff. How meaningful that was at the time is probably for someone else (ie someone older   ) to answer, although you'd struggle to portray them as right wing in the sense that Richard Nixon was.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Shit like this must piss people off. Certainly annoyed myself and the staff in the local Icelands when a local conspiraloon kicked off in there. And he just came across as a nutter. I guess if you're a conspiracy theorist you're not gonna be blessed with much self awareness.
> 
> It's evangelism isn't it. The same need religious fundies have to preach to everyone, no matter where they are.


I don't think I'd react too well to one of these twats invading my space.


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 3, 2021)

I know I shouldn't, but I sometimes read the Daily Mail online, partly as a means to avoid the social media echo chamber and learn how 'the other side' thinks, and partly to troll their comments section and wind up the red-faced shire men (childish I know). 

Looking at the comments sections after coronavirus and lockdown news items, there does seem to have been a shift over the last few months. 

At the start of the pandemic last year they were mainly supportive of Johnson, and arguing against or 'red-arrowing' anyone (such as myself) who dared suggest that the UK's huge death rate was down to abysmal mismanagement and incompetence. There was also general vilification of rule-breakers or 'covidiots'. But in recent months there's been a definite shift in favour of the conspiraloons, with the most upvoted posts being those telling people to "wake up" and realise the vaccine is simply a ruse, the lockdown measures are there to control us, coronavirus is "no worse than flu" etc etc.

I can't prove it, but something has changed, and there appear to be large numbers of Daily Mail readers who subscribe to the most fantastical nonsense imaginable*, the paranoid fantasies of the 'Great Reset' or 'Agenda 21' etc are largely accepted. It's very depressing.

* of course it could be argued that DM readers' have always been gullible fantasists, in that (until recently) they regarded Johnson as a Churchillian man of vision, honour and probity. His popularity now seems to have come to an end and is seen as a tyrant doing the bidding of Bill Gates' New World Order.


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 3, 2021)

ska invita said:


> I've no idea but it's a very specific name so I wouldn't be surprised if it has some history.


I had initially thought this White Rose bollocks was a Yorkshire-based loon movement, but reading above, these stickers have been seen in Camberwell Grove, Brixton and elsewhere in the UK. Here's one I saw yesterday on a  bus stop in Whetstone, north London. Should've torn it off - but didn't to touch it in case the twat who stuck it up had Covid. So instead added hasty and partially illegible comments in biro. Will have to start carrying gloves to tear down any more I see.

Apart from the tone-deaf offensiveness of co-opting the name from the Sophie Scholl anti-Nazi resistance group, isn't there something very very depressing about the fact that so many people appear to subscribe to this dangerous, fact-free gibberish? Sad!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I know I shouldn't, but I sometimes read the Daily Mail online, partly as a means to avoid the social media echo chamber and learn how 'the other side' thinks, and partly to troll their comments section and wind up the red-faced shire men (childish I know).
> 
> Looking at the comments sections after coronavirus and lockdown news items, there does seem to have been a shift over the last few months.
> 
> ...


Noticed this too just in general online. I think though a large factor is that the sad twats take over online spaces and shout the loudest. Remember these "beliefs" often, I suspect, are believed purely to fulfil some deep-rooted need. When people call them loons, it might seem a little reductive, but from my observation it's not far off...this is not normal political discourse we are talking off between say a breixiter and a remainer, it's almost demonically possessed extremists throwing their weight around online, clicking, commentating, screeching. I would think the vast majority of mail readers, though pretty misguided generally, are resistant to it. Eh, I hope, anyway. This group is also far different in my view than then the "end lockdown sooner" crowd.

In other news, Google "frazzledrip". Read about that and tell me that they are not playing out some grand psychosocial projection. Warning, dark in the extreme.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 5, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> In other news, Google "frazzledrip".



I wish I hadn't  

More because of the extreme conspiraloonacy of those spreading such 'videos', than much to do with the (made-up) 'content' 
.....


----------



## NoXion (Apr 5, 2021)

Here's a thought; maybe the Daily Mail comment sections are among the last few mainstream places left that the loons can push this shit without getting downvoted to hell or buried by the algorithm? Remember that although a scary amount of people (I think it is about 40%, but don't take my word for it as this is based on my faulty memory) subscribe to this kind of arrant nonsense, there's still a lot of people who either don't care or who are actively opposed to this kind of shit.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 5, 2021)

This is promising, but a fucking slow process and things can change ...



> 'Allergic reaction to US religious right' fueling decline of religion, experts say
> Percentage of churchgoing Americans is steadily falling, and the swirl of rightwing politics and Christianity is playing a key role











						'Allergic reaction to US religious right' fueling decline of religion, experts say
					

Percentage of churchgoing Americans is steadily falling, and the swirl of rightwing politics and Christianity is playing a key role




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Fewer than half of Americans belong to a house of worship, a new study shows, but religion – and Christianity in particular – continues to have an outsize influence in US politics, especially because it is declining faster among Democrats than Republicans.
> 
> Just 47% of the US population are members of a church, mosque or synagogue, according to a survey by Gallup, down from 70% two decades ago – in part a result of millennials turning away from religion but also, experts say, a reaction to the swirling mix of rightwing politics and Christianity pursued by the Republican party.


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 6, 2021)

Loads of white rose stickers here the last few months, hoping its just one person with too much time on their hands rather than a group of them


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Loads of white rose stickers here the last few months, hoping its just one person with too much time on their hands rather than a group of them


What are these white rose stickers? Yorkshire separatists?


----------



## rekil (Apr 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What are these white rose stickers? Yorkshire separatists?


Virus deniers comparing themselves to the anti-nazi resistance group.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What are these white rose stickers? Yorkshire separatists?


No, COVID deniers taking inspiration from similar in Germany who co-opted the name of the anti-Nazi group Weiße Rose, to which resisters like Hans and Sophie Scholl belonged before they were tried and guillotined for distributing leaflets.









						Coronavirus Conspiracy Corner
					

I had a bunch of #KBF morons posting on my Twitter when I slagged off claims that the pandemic is over. Anyone with that tag in their username is a 100% Grade-A shitcunt.  what does it stand for?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2021)

Oh yeah remember that. Didn’t realise it had taken off. The nerve


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2021)

.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2021)

OU


ddraig said:


> Found and removed this home printed covidiot sticker today, white rose bollocks
> Shame they didn't get a shock when sticking it
> View attachment 250367


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2021)

Alternative approach would be to stick a picture of Johnson's head on the tv screen.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Alternative approach would be to stick a picture of Johnson's head on the tv screen.



Tidied that up for you


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 6, 2021)

Seen a few whiterose stickers around here too. They either aren't very durable or people have tried to remove them.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Alternative approach would be to stick a picture of Johnson's head on the tv screen spike.





DaveCinzano said:


> Tidied that up for you


What you both meant to say


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Seen a few whiterose stickers around here too. They either aren't very durable or people have tried to remove them.


Yeah, the ones i've seen look home printed on labels


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 6, 2021)

They are all still really really paranoid about the census. People refusing to open the door, throwing the envelopes away etc. What's so weird is that if you look at these folks profiles they, at least before the pandemic anyway, are so ordinary seeming. Steve Average and Jane Plain and Bill Basic. I don't mean that in a condescending way at all. Just there is nothing that suggests maniacal extremism. Football, gardening, holidays morphed into drinking children's blood and writing "I do not stand under you" on census forms.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice little earner for the government in fines then?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 6, 2021)

You absoloutly cannot move for tacky "spiritual" memes as well (amongst the calling to slaughter the leads in the democratic party etc). "Awaken" as if we are asleep.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Nice little earner for the government in fines then?


Fingers crossed.


----------



## LDC (Apr 11, 2021)

Fucks sake, fuming.

At work today and overheard 2 dental nurses (share an area with them) talking about how covid is all a fake etc etc. Knew it wasn't a good idea but couldn't help myself so interrupted with a jokey, 'Oh talking conspiracy theories?' Got a 'It's not conspiracy, I'm thinking for myself' as a retort from one of them.

Followed up with a heated exchange where they both went on about it being just flu/fake/vaccines killing people/and similar incoherent nonsense. Summary after answering their every point with a correction was 'Well I have my opinions and I'm a free thinker' and I a bit told them it was depressing they worked in healthcare and couldn't tell fact from made-up bollocks. This is fucking depressing, I share a workspace in a medical service with them, and they're giving advice to patients daily.


----------



## LDC (Apr 11, 2021)

Seriously, fuck humanity sometimes, fucking stupid and doomed. Bring on the fucking apocalypse and let the rats and cockroaches have it all.


----------



## LDC (Apr 11, 2021)

Where can I sign up to be a nihilist?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Where can I sign up to be a nihilist?


You could but what would be the point of it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucks sake, fuming.
> 
> At work today and overheard 2 dental nurses (share an area with them) talking about how covid is all a fake etc etc. Knew it wasn't a good idea but couldn't help myself so interrupted with a jokey, 'Oh talking conspiracy theories?' Got a 'It's not conspiracy, I'm thinking for myself' as a retort from one of them.
> 
> Followed up with a heated exchange where they both went on about it being just flu/fake/vaccines killing people/and similar incoherent nonsense. Summary after answering their every point with a correction was 'Well I have my opinions and I'm a free thinker' and I a bit told them it was depressing they worked in healthcare and couldn't tell fact from made-up bollocks. This is fucking depressing, I share a workspace in a medical service with them, and they're giving advice to patients daily.


anyone with opinions like that is simply parroting shite they found on the internet and therefore by no means a free thinker.

not to mention how, with everything else governments fuck up, did they manage to cobble together a pandemic like this? if i thought governments could manage this sort of thing then there might be some use in having them as they could - presumably - get more positive things done well too.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 11, 2021)

I love it when they sneer at main stream media because they are all part of the plan. I love that. Its my favorite. 

Brain dead. Honestly.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 11, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> anyone with opinions like that is simply parroting shite they found on the internet and therefore by no means a free thinker.
> 
> not to mention how, with everything else governments fuck up, did they manage to cobble together a pandemic like this? if i thought governments could manage this sort of thing then there might be some use in having them as they could - presumably - get more positive things done well too.


Can you imagine the size of the "our global pandemic plan to enslave our minions" WhatsApp group would be?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 11, 2021)

Bill Gates, the tech guy, to be group admin of course.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Where can I sign up to be a nihilist?


I think you just did.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I love it when they sneer at main stream media because they are all part of the plan. I love that. Its my favorite.
> 
> Brain dead. Honestly.


Either thick as pigshit, or ill, sometimes both


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucks sake, fuming.
> 
> At work today and overheard 2 dental nurses (share an area with them) talking about how covid is all a fake etc etc. Knew it wasn't a good idea but couldn't help myself so interrupted with a jokey, 'Oh talking conspiracy theories?' Got a 'It's not conspiracy, I'm thinking for myself' as a retort from one of them.
> 
> Followed up with a heated exchange where they both went on about it being just flu/fake/vaccines killing people/and similar incoherent nonsense. Summary after answering their every point with a correction was 'Well I have my opinions and I'm a free thinker' and I a bit told them it was depressing they worked in healthcare and couldn't tell fact from made-up bollocks. This is fucking depressing, I share a workspace in a medical service with them, and they're giving advice to patients daily.



I've had this kind of thing several times and I'm seriously considering whistleblowing / making a safeguarding issue out of it next time. I've had enough of hearing this shit at work and I'm beginning to think it needs coming down hard on, in a healthcare context.


----------



## LDC (Apr 12, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> I've had this kind of thing several times and I'm seriously considering whistleblowing / making a safeguarding issue out of it next time. I've had enough of hearing this shit at work and I'm beginning to think it needs coming down hard on, in a healthcare context.



Yeah, it did cross my mind to report it, but I just can't see a good outcome from that. I think work (and people) would just struggle to know how to deal with it. And I see them every week so it'd be horrible. Plus reporting at work would rarely feel justified. It still disturbs me how widespread this stuff is, and makes me feel a bit despairing for a much wider range of stuff than just this. I do wonder if they might have been surprised to be challenged, I heard them muttering. I guess if you live with someone into this or your social circle are tolerant/agreeable to it, and mostly get your news from FB etc. that you could easily have never heard anything else.

The only interesting bit in the discussion was the stuff they came out with about it partly being a money making scam (they were going on about the testing etc.) and how this is a result of a total lack of trust in the government/authority and a complete cynicism in their motives. It's easy to see how this has come about and isn't without some truth to it, it's just that any more coherent political position as to why that might be is completely absent and becomes replaces with easy to pick-up and repeat bollocks conspiracies.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, it did cross my mind to report it, but I just can't see a good outcome from that. I think work (and people) would just struggle to know how to deal with it. And I see them every week so it'd be horrible. Plus reporting at work would rarely feel justified. It still disturbs me how widespread this stuff is, and makes me feel a bit despairing for a much wider range of stuff than just this. I do wonder if they might have been surprised to be challenged, I heard them muttering. I guess if you live with someone into this or your social circle are tolerant/agreeable to it, and mostly get your news from FB etc. that you could easily have never heard anything else.


Perhaps something along the lines of "You know, I hope that you're not expressing those views to patients as professionals..." might be sufficient of a warning shot. And it doesn't require an answer, so you can just wave off the justifications.


----------



## LDC (Apr 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps something along the lines of "You know, I hope that you're not expressing those views to patients as professionals..." might be sufficient of a warning shot. And it doesn't require an answer, so you can just wave off the justifications.



Yeah, I said something like that, and left as they started to edge towards the 'secret cabals of controlling elites' phase. It was that or pick the computer up and throw it at their heads screaming incoherently.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I said something like that, and left as they started to edge towards the 'secret cabals of controlling elites' phase. It was that or pick the computer up and throw it at their heads screaming incoherently.


I think that would have been the best reaction frankly.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 12, 2021)

Perfectly reasonable response, I'd've thought


----------



## LDC (Apr 12, 2021)

It's only a matter of time I'm sure....


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 12, 2021)

Good 'Long Read' about conspiraloons in last Thursday's Guardian.




			
				Guardian subheadline said:
			
		

> *Who are the people who have come to follow wild conspiracy theories about Covid-19?*



Some pretty good and interesting insights into how some people get caught up by this shit 

Worth a read


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 12, 2021)

And clearly it's conspiraloons week, because Jon Ronson has another article in yesterday's Observer .... I haven't got round to reading it yet, but probably this piece is worth a look as well.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 12, 2021)

One of our local loons-in-chief is standing in the local elections for 'Freedom Alliance - no lockdowns' (a second amusingly tried to run in another ward and attempted to drum up nominators via the local Facebook group and failed miserably). 

Anyone come across this grouping? They seem to be focusing on the pseudo-science end of the conspiraloon spectrum and steering away from the more crazy Q-Anon-ish stuff but suspiciously free of any policies beyond freedom from covid rules. Interested in whether they have far right involvement.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I said something like that, and left as they started to edge towards the 'secret cabals of controlling elites' phase. It was that or pick the computer up and throw it at their heads screaming incoherently.


Its a quick and slippery slope. Many have observed how it can quickly escalate from "its just the flu" to three weeks later "Obama harvests children".


----------



## LDC (Apr 12, 2021)

I need to develop better ways of dealing with it. I suspect not openly disagreeing so angrily, and then trying to get to the root of why they're unhappy, which I suspect with many of them is anger with the government, loss of work/income, or general cynicism with the 'establishment' or something that's more constructive and understandable than the 'it's just flu/fake/5G vaccine' stuff that's often just the surface level shit they come out with. I think if I'd had a longer time and more patience I think I could have tried that last night. Well, think they'll be no shortage of practice about...


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I need to develop better ways of dealing with it. I suspect not openly disagreeing so angrily, and then trying to get to the root of why they're unhappy, which I suspect with many of them is anger with the government, loss of work/income, or general cynicism with the 'establishment' or something that's more constructive and understandable than the 'it's just flu/fake/5G vaccine' stuff that's often just the surface level shit they come out with. I think if I'd had a longer time and more patience I think I could have tried that last night. Well, think they'll be no shortage of practice about...


One of the firmware bugs which seems to lure people into conspiraloonery is that they often equate any kind of engagement - most definitely including disagreement - with the validity of their theories: "well, there must be *something* in it if people are getting so angry about me saying it". I have a friend-of-a-friend (no, really), who's all over the conspiraloonery, and I'm trying an experiment with him where, when he starts going on about it, I'm sort of pointedly off-hand. Which has resulted in him starting to say things like "I know you think this is all bonkers nonsense, but..."

As an optimist, I am taking this as an encouraging sign .


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 12, 2021)

I must say that my attitude towards the idiots has hardened. It has gone from concern for them, because they have been persuaded that something that is good is something harmful, to 'Oh well, if you die or suffer long term adverse effect, it is your own fucking fault'. Not terribly charitable  but 'idiot overload' has kicked in.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucks sake, fuming.
> 
> At work today and overheard 2 dental nurses (share an area with them) talking about how covid is all a fake etc etc. Knew it wasn't a good idea but couldn't help myself so interrupted with a jokey, 'Oh talking conspiracy theories?' Got a 'It's not conspiracy, I'm thinking for myself' as a retort from one of them.
> 
> Followed up with a heated exchange where they both went on about it being just flu/fake/vaccines killing people/and similar incoherent nonsense. Summary after answering their every point with a correction was 'Well I have my opinions and I'm a free thinker' and I a bit told them it was depressing they worked in healthcare and couldn't tell fact from made-up bollocks. This is fucking depressing, I share a workspace in a medical service with them, and they're giving advice to patients daily.


I would report the conversation to their employer. They are perfectly free to hold whatever view they wish. They are not free to express this view to their patients.

What part of three million deaths don't they understand?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I must say that my attitude towards the idiots has hardened. It has gone from concern for them, because they have been persuaded that something that is good is something harmful, to 'Oh well, if you die or suffer long term adverse effect, it is your own fucking fault'. Not terribly charitable  but 'idiot overload' has kicked in.



You're only about 6 months behind me.


----------



## LDC (Apr 12, 2021)

Yeah, I don't know they're saying anything like that to patients though, they just do advice and dental bookings over the phone thank fuck.


----------



## LDC (Apr 12, 2021)

I get the hardening attitudes but it's not so simple. There's a variety of reasons people hold this mess of beliefs/ideas, and some of them are much less bonkers than others, and I think separating them out into different categories and then treating them differently is more productive probably, also depending on the context of where and how you encounter them. Like Piers Corbyn and his ilk just need fucking shooting, whereas Bob Fucknuts who's lost his job and is angry and is ranting about lockdowns being wrong needs a more sympathetic approach.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You're only about 6 months behind me.



I did persuade one neighbour to have the vaccine. The fact that I had had it, and also she knows my background, swung it. She has asthma and COPD.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I get the hardening attitudes but it's not so simple. There's a variety of reasons people hold this mess of beliefs/ideas, and some of them are much less bonkers than others, and I think separating them out into different categories and then treating them differently is more productive probably, also depending on the context of where and how you encounter them. Like Piers Corbyn and his ilk just need fucking shooting, whereas Bob Fucknuts who's lost his job and is angry and is ranting about lockdowns being wrong needs a more sympathetic approach.



I agree, my 'fuck them' attitude only extends to the complete loons, those that are just a bit sceptical can often be worth engaging with.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 12, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I must say that my attitude towards the idiots has hardened. It has gone from concern for them, because they have been persuaded that something that is good is something harmful, to 'Oh well, if you die or suffer long term adverse effect, it is your own fucking fault'. Not terribly charitable  but 'idiot overload' has kicked in.


If they weren't so sure of themselves I would have more empathy. A great deal of them are narcissistic arseholes, so sure of themselves that they have consistantly put others at risks.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I agree, my 'fuck them' attitude only extends to the complete loons, those that are just a bit sceptical can often be worth engaging with.


Yes, although I disagree with it entirely, the "end lock down sooner" mob are not on the same level as the deniers. Two different camps. The former, no matter how misguided, are at least trying to use arguments based in reality.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 12, 2021)

The Facebook group I was monitoring as been taken down. 

Already stated that they've gone full tin hat about the census. It's going to be grim but facinsting to see what they do if/when things return to normal. Admit that they were wrong being the least likely outcome. Also how are they going to feel with a vacinnated nation and them blowing in the wind, open to ol' corona? Scared? Oh dear what a shame boo hoo.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I get the hardening attitudes but it's not so simple. There's a variety of reasons people hold this mess of beliefs/ideas, and some of them are much less bonkers than others, and I think separating them out into different categories and then treating them differently is more productive probably, also depending on the context of where and how you encounter them. Like Piers Corbyn and his ilk just need fucking shooting, whereas Bob Fucknuts who's lost his job and is angry and is ranting about lockdowns being wrong needs a more sympathetic approach.


Ah, you've met Bob Fucknuts, too...


----------



## emanymton (Apr 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> The Facebook group I was monitoring as been taken down.
> 
> Already stated that they've gone full tin hat about the census. It's going to be grim but facinsting to see what they do if/when things return to normal. Admit that they were wrong being the least likely outcome. Also how are they going to feel with a vacinnated nation and them blowing in the wind, open to ol' corona? Scared? Oh dear what a shame boo hoo.


I love that these nuts go made about the census but have no problem using Facebook, YouTube etc. Part of me wonders if this is a result of right wing libertarian thinking. But most of me thinks that's giving them too much credit and they are just thick as pig shit.


----------



## andysays (Apr 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Where can I sign up to be a nihilist?


"Say what you like about the tenets of anti-vax conspiraloonerie, Dude, but at least it's an ethos..."

But seriously, fuck them, TBH


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2021)

emanymton said:


> I love that these nuts go made about the census but have no problem using Facebook, YouTube etc. Part of me wonders if this is a result of right wing libertarian thinking. But most of me thinks that's giving them too much credit and they are just thick as pig shit.


A lot of the gullible people who are falling into this shit whom I know aren't thick. Far from it. It's not just about intelligence, it's also about having some sort of critical thinking ability.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> A lot of the gullible people who are falling into this shit whom I know aren't thick. Far from it. It's not just about intelligence, it's also about having some sort of critical thinking ability.


I agree, but as a former cult member "lack of critical thinking ability" and "thick as pigshit" can be very difficult to tell apart


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 12, 2021)

My brother has always tended to this sort of thing a bit and his current approach is based around stuff he's read from some slightly qualified bloke who has some sort of vaccine background. It's not that vaccines are all bad, apparently, it's just that this particular one is. His reasoning for it is actually quite dense, detailed and complicated to follow, way more so than a lot of the really mad stuff (which his girlfriend is into) - it's certainly more than I can be bothered to get into refuting. He's not stupid and he's put a lot of time into understanding it but he can't see certain gaping holes in the basic premise.

It's very frustrating tbh.


----------



## what (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone tried feeding them their own lines rather than the usual methods of discussion?
You know after a load of crap, tell them they are shepple and they should do their own research etc, not just believe whats on the internet as its run by (insert your choice here)?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> If they weren't so sure of themselves I would have more empathy. A great deal of them are narcissistic arseholes, so sure of themselves that they have consistantly put others at risks.


There is a case to argue that narcissistic arseholes are anything *but* sure of themselves, and are in fact very insecure, with the narcissistic behaviours being compensatory ways of giving them a sense of mattering/belonging/control.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 12, 2021)

I'm a great believer in enquiring 'cui bono' in any situation.

Why would it benefit Gates to know where you are? Is he going to track 8Bn people?

I can just imagine my tracking report.

Mon - Didn't leave house.
Tue -  Didn't leave house.
Wed - Didn't leave house.

You get the picture.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> A lot of the gullible people who are falling into this shit whom I know aren't thick. Far from it. It's not just about intelligence, it's also about having some sort of critical thinking ability.


Critical thinking is roughly how I would define intelligence. As much as it can be defined in any meaningful way.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 12, 2021)

emanymton said:


> Critical thinking is roughly how I would define intelligence. As much as it can be defined in any meaningful way.


Well, I know that any definition of intelligence is somewhat subjective, but there is no shortage of high performing types who also get drawn into this nonsense. I suspect that it's a lot more about education...


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 12, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> My brother has always tended to this sort of thing a bit and his current approach is based around stuff he's read from some slightly qualified bloke who has some sort of vaccine background. It's not that vaccines are all bad, apparently, it's just that this particular one is. His reasoning for it is actually quite dense, detailed and complicated to follow, way more so than a lot of the really mad stuff (which his girlfriend is into) - it's certainly more than I can be bothered to get into refuting. He's not stupid and he's put a lot of time into understanding it but he can't see certain gaping holes in the basic premise.
> 
> It's very frustrating tbh.



that's part of the scam, isn't it - making it so complicated and giving the appearance of great amounts of research and data. often it's dodgy sources, out right bollox, but serves their purpose.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 12, 2021)

crojoe said:


> that's part of the scam, isn't it - making it so complicated and giving the appearance of great amounts of research and data. often it's dodgy sources, out right bollox, but serves their purpose.



Oh yeah absolutely. It's the sheer quantity of it - if you got into trying to refute each specific point you'd be bogged down for days and you'd only get just as much coming up behind it. 

I think it's just one type though, as I say his girlfriend is way off down the properly barking rabbit hole and she wouldn't put the effort in, it's just one random bit of nonsense after another.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 12, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Well, I know that any definition of intelligence is somewhat subjective, but there is no shortage of high performing types who also get drawn into this nonsense. I suspect that it's a lot more about education...


Think I remember reading about an alternative IQ test that working class people tened to score higher in. It was based on being able to detect bullshit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 12, 2021)

STILL there's people who think the chip gives 5G coverage automatically rather than having it sync within mask range. Idiots.


----------



## bimble (Apr 12, 2021)

Had a long and difficult conversation with my mum today, whose lunatic young herbalist mate has told her that she shouldn't have the vaccine cos They (big pharma or something) are repressing the Truth.
My mum's 74. She's just finally got her first vaccine invite (not UK). It's so hard this stuff, i didn't do great on the phone cos it's almost impossible as far as i can see to find a way of doing this that isn't basically  'your friend, who you really like, is a dangerous idiot'.  
I'm so tired of it, has been really damaging to our relationship this whole covid conspiraloon thing, in its many variations ending hopefully with this the vaccine fight.


----------



## Doodler (Apr 12, 2021)

There is definitely a rejection of mainstream scientific authority which might partly stem from earlier orchestrated campaigns against climate change science.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 12, 2021)

If you have the patience for it there is definitely something to be gained from trying to empathise with the conspiraloons you come into contact with offline and then pushing back.

I just can't any more. I've taken a mental note of who they are and I stay the fuck away from them. I kept a closer eye on the ones I know for a while, and it turns out this isn't the only way they're dangerous idiots. But I wouldn't have spotted the wider pattern if I hadn't gone looking for it. It's scarily easy to forget these people aren't benign to me and the environments we share.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 12, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> If you have the patience for it there is definitely something to be gained from trying to empathise with the conspiraloons you come into contact with offline and then pushing back.
> 
> I just can't any more. I've taken a mental note of who they are and I stay the fuck away from them. I kept a closer eye on the ones I know for a while, and it turns out this isn't the only way they're dangerous idiots. But I wouldn't have spotted the wider pattern if I hadn't gone looking for it. It's scarily easy to forget these people aren't benign to me and the environments we share.


I'm sure a discussion can be had about ASPD,/sociopathy and the wilder ones. To me "I'm right, you're all wrong, and I'll do what I damn want" is pathological when it means the disregard for other safety time and time over. I'm sure I read a study linking sociopathy eith dangerous driving, to me the two "attitudes" are really not worlds apart.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 13, 2021)

Doodler said:


> There is definitely a rejection of mainstream scientific authority which might partly stem from earlier orchestrated campaigns against climate change science.



I think for most of them 'the mainstream' is essentially a monolith. So mainstream science is basically the same thing as the mainstream media, bankers, structural engineers if you want to get a bit retro, etc. So if you can find any issue anywhere in there (which you can obviously) then you're good to crack on and believe some shit on YouTube instead.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 13, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think for most of them 'the mainstream' is essentially a monolith. So mainstream science is basically the same thing as the mainstream media, bankers, structural engineers if you want to get a bit retro, etc. So if you can find any issue anywhere in there (which you can obviously) then you're good to crack on and believe some shit on YouTube instead.


I'll put my neck out here and say that "mainstream" media, although has wrecked huge damage, has also had _enormous _value for societies across the globe. But with the loons it's just meme warfare to get it all degenerated as quickly as possible. Favouring say Barry Bro the Youtube Grifter making 30k a month on shit videos to The New York Times is the new normal for many people.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I'll put my neck out here and say that "mainstream" media, although has wrecked huge damage, has also had _enormous _value for societies across the globe. But with the loons it's just meme warfare to get it all degenerated as quickly as possible. Favouring say Barry Brow the Youtube Grifter making 30k a month on shit videos to The New York Times is actually morally disugsting in my view.


And just as there is both value and problems with mainstream media, independent/alternative media is both of value and problematic.

And I think we would be in serious trouble if we only had mainstream media to rely on.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 13, 2021)

It actually annoys me greatly that the loons seem to think that just because I read the guardian and BBC news, I've been duped by the MSM. They seem to think I read them and believe everything they say which is bollocks. I know they have an agenda and I don't necessarily believe everything they write. Even BBC weather should be taken with a pinch of salt FFS.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 13, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> And just as there is both value and problems with mainstream media, independent/alternative media is both of value and problematic.
> 
> And I think we would be in serious trouble if we only had mainstream media to rely on.


totally agree - but you post the balanced view. i think when one is replaced by the other it's problematic!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 13, 2021)

there's a great tweet someone posted a while back on her.e

The tweet went something like this:

"Italian doctors are catching covid whilst on duty" - National Union of Italian Doctors

Someone replied "Can we have this from a non mainstream source, please?"

The original twitter responded: "It's from the National Union of Italian Doctors, FFS, would you prefer it came from Michael on Whatsapp?"


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 13, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Even BBC weather should be taken with a pinch of salt FFS.


Only a pinch? You'd be better with some seaweed and a pine cone most if the time.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 13, 2021)

It's really tricky trying to explain to the anti-MSM crowd that just because most media has biases, and can reflect the interests of its owners, and at times does print outright lies, it doesn't mean it can be completely dismissed as a source of information. But I think the best argument (and this goes for most conspiracies) is just the sheer number of people involved - whatever the instructions from the top of a media organisation, there is no way that all of those newsrooms of journalists would suppress a story as big as Covid being fake, even if they wanted to.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 13, 2021)

souljacker said:


> It actually annoys me greatly that the loons seem to think that just because I read the guardian and BBC news, I've been duped by the MSM. They seem to think I read them and believe everything they say which is bollocks. I know they have an agenda and I don't necessarily believe everything they write. Even BBC weather should be taken with a pinch of salt FFS.



One thing they seem unable to grasp IME is the difference between whether an outlet puts a particular slant on something or chooses what to report at all according to particular values (which they all do) and whether something is just made up entirely (which for all their faults I don't believe the Guardian and BBC news for example are in the habit of doing). 

To pick an example from this weeks news the bombardment of 'woe is us, show some respect' type stories about Prince Philip we've had this week shows a lot about the assumptions and values that the mainstream media operates under. But the basic facts that have been reported are true aren't they - he's a real person who has died of the complications coming about from being nearly 100 years old, he's not not-actually-dead, never-existed or actually-assassinated-by-Mossad. And I haven't checked but some of these people are so far gone I wouldn't be shocked to see that sort of stuff. 

Not that it's a subtle distinction but too hard for some I think.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 13, 2021)

I think also, that these people think of various institutions - media organisations, arms of the state, health bodies, academia - as distant, monolithic _things _controlled by a small cabal of people - not living organisations, made up of hundreds of thousands of people, not all of them wealthy, many of them right now sat in bedrooms of ordinary houses doing their work. Who might all work within the culture and expectations of their organisations but can't be easily controlled and manipulated on the kind of scale that would be necessary for (most) conspiracies to be true.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 13, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I think also, that these people think of various institutions - media organisations, arms of the state, health bodies, academia - as distant, monolithic _things _controlled by a small cabal of people - not living organisations, made up of hundreds of thousands of people, not all of them wealthy, many of them right now sat in bedrooms of ordinary houses doing their work. Who might all work within the culture and expectations of their organisations but can't be easily controlled and manipulated on the kind of scale that would be necessary for (most) conspiracies to be true.



I often ask the loons how many people are 'in on it' because it must be millions of people including members of my family, work colleagues and pretty much every politician throughout the world. It's just not plausible.


----------



## LDC (Apr 13, 2021)

Yeah, totally, it's (among other things) the ability to have or get any nuance that's partly missing with the conspiracy people.

Things and sources are either wholly correct and completely trustworthy, or totally incorrect and just a pack of lies. It's a bit like how little kids have a tantrum when you take something like a toy away, you go from being the lovely best person ever to the worst nastiest person ever. I'm sure someone could speculate about developmental stages that they've missed or something.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, totally, it's (among other things) the ability to have or get any nuance that's partly missing with the conspiracy people.
> 
> Things and sources are either wholly correct and completely trustworthy, or totally incorrect and just a pack of lies. It's a bit like how little kids have a tantrum when you take something like a toy away, you go from being the lovely best person ever to the worst nastiest person ever. I'm sure someone could speculate about developmental stages that they've missed or something.



Indeed. Clearly the media has biases, vested interests, but quite what happens to someone's brain to say 'I now don't trust these sources, but I completely trust Infowrars ropey video claiming Michelle Obama is a man', is a mystery.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 13, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I often ask the loons how many people are 'in on it' because it must be millions of people including members of my family, work colleagues and pretty much every politician throughout the world. It's just not plausible.



exactly. 

one slightly susceptible friend now thinks the govt must have been pleased that the weather is bad because they don't want people out and things to open up!? how does that fit with eat out to help out and the idea that they originally favoured places reopening for the sake of the economy. the mind gymnastics is scary.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 14, 2021)

souljacker said:


> I often ask the loons how many people are 'in on it' because it must be millions of people including members of my family, work colleagues and pretty much every politician throughout the world. It's just not plausible.



Agreeing 

I've posted this before in conspiraloon threads, but I definitely agree that most rabbit-hole-headers** tend gullibly to think that such *Great Big Conspiracies* are not being spotted, depite the numbers of conspiracists that just *HAVE* to be involved ....* and withiout being noiticed??!!??!!11!1!1!!1!!1!!*    ...

Dream on! 

*And *'Headers'* has a _certain_ meaning it these areas of South Wales ..... "you fuckin' header!"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 14, 2021)

My next door neighbour has just outed herself as an anti-vaxxer. Can't say I'm that shocked, she moved in on 23rd December, who moves house on 23rd December ffs??? And she's a hoarder that would make Mr Trebus blush, her garage is full to the brim with crap, and a load of old bedframes dumped in front of the garage, her side passage is filled with UPVC window frames. Anyway, I told her I'd been jabbed up, she is 20 years older than me but is still weighing it up. I said that I understood, there'd been a lot of conflicting reports out there, but not dying of Covid is quite a benefit even if there are some issues with it, and so on. Then she says it, those two words, Bill Gates.

"He's manufactured the whole pandemic to sell vaccines."

"He sells computer software, not vaccines?"

"Yes, but when he talks about it you can tell from the way he grins." - as if there is a type of grin that says 'I created a global pandemic in order to sell vaccines that I don't sell'

Too.Far.Gone.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> My next door neighbour has just outed herself as an anti-vaxxer. Can't say I'm that shocked, she moved in on 23rd December, who moves house on 23rd December ffs??? And she's a hoarder that would make Mr Trebus blush, her garage is full to the brim with crap, and a load of old bedframes dumped in front of the garage, her side passage is filled with UPVC window frames. Anyway, I told her I'd been jabbed up, she is 20 years older than me but is still weighing it up. I told her I understood, there'd been a lot of conflicting reports out there, but not dying of Covid is quite a benefit even if there some issues with it, and so on. Then she says it, those two words, Bill Gates.
> 
> "He's manufactured the whole pandemic to sell vaccines."
> 
> ...


Lost cause. Total write off.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 14, 2021)

I would say the bill Gates narrative is one of the most popular and fixed threads of belief in loon camps. Go to any YouTube video with gates and see the comments.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 14, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I would say the bill Gates narrative is one of the most popular and fixed threads of belief in loon camps. Go to any YouTube video with gates and see the comments.



If only Billy-boy would convert to Judaism, it would be a full house for these morons.


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2021)

I've been listening to an interesting podcast that goes into why this might be happening. This episode is particularly relevant:








						Down the Rabbit Hole by Design. Guest: Guillaume Chaslot
					

Guillaume Chaslot, AI expert, helped write YouTube’s recommendation engine and reveals how those priorities spin up outrage, conspiracy theories and extremism.




					www.humanetech.com
				





> When we press play on a YouTube video, we set in motion an algorithm that taps all available data to find the next video that keeps us glued to the screen. Because of its advertising-based business model, YouTube’s top priority is not to help us learn to play the accordion, tie a bow tie, heal an injury, or see a new city — it’s to keep us staring at the screen for as long as possible, regardless of the content. This episode’s guest, AI expert Guillaume Chaslot, helped write YouTube’s recommendation engine and explains how those priorities spin up outrage, conspiracy theories and extremism. After leaving YouTube, Guillaume’s mission became shedding light on those hidden patterns on his website, AlgoTransparency.org, which tracks and publicizes YouTube recommendations for controversial content channels. Through his work, he encourages YouTube to take responsibility for the videos it promotes and aims to give viewers more control.


We're all affected by this when we use these services, as much as we like to think we're not.

In short, give the victims a break, there are others at fault here.


----------



## Cloo (Apr 14, 2021)

Good Lord the dingbats replying 'More bollocks', 'Right on cue', 'Of course so they can have another lockdown' etc to Sky news report of surge testing in my area:


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 14, 2021)

magneze said:


> I've been listening to an interesting podcast that goes into why this might be happening. This episode is particularly relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm too bloody _impatient_ with dingbat conspiraloon twazzocks to have much (*OR ANY!!!!*) patience for all that 'they're victoms and need our sympathy' bollocks 

Lots of them are victims mainly *of their own utter stupidity* in my pints-based   opinion


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

magneze said:


> I've been listening to an interesting podcast that goes into why this might be happening. This episode is particularly relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure they need sympathy - it doesn't seem to be linked, from my anecdotal observation, with class, many, perhaps most, seem to have nice, successful lives. I think what they are most in need of is critical thinking skills. And to read things like books, long form, explorative work. And to understand, even whilst taking into account bias and agenda, how truth is arrived at by many institutions and media outlets. It's the severe lack of trust and paranoia that is at the root of it, combined with an incredible irony of trusting randoms on the Internet. 

The loon camp is of course a side dish to the real and worrying structural problems in society. But what makes me uneasy about it, even more so than far right groups, is a) it seems to have spread and if a) is true, how far will it spread? What is the general resilience to this stuff? The capital riot was just loon meme warfare IRL for the lols?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2021)

This makes for an interesting read.



> Our analysis of traffic to the top 100 global English-language news sites reveals that while news consumption soared overall in 2020, untrustworthy news sites saw bigger surges in readership.
> 
> Our analysis used website visit metrics from SimilarWeb and data from journalism technology company NewsGuard which separates sites producing reliable journalism from those peddling false or misleading information. It found that total visits in 2020 to sites that NewsGuard considered untrustworthy (i.e. put in their “red” category) were up 70% compared to 2019. The number of visits to generally trustworthy (“green”) sites was 47% higher than in 2019.











						Covid-19 and the rise in news misinformation - Press Gazette
					

Press Gazette finds traffic to news sites surged in 2020 due to Covid-19 and the US election but sources pushing misinformation saw bigger increases.




					www.pressgazette.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

I think all political discourse in the future will have to account for a large loon narrative. I think the genee is out of the bottle. And you will get bottom feeding grifters like fox, farage etc who will feed off of them, if only occasionally. Money can be made out of this stuff. It's paying folks mortgages somewhere. 

The friend I saw go from posting about football and hiking to democrats harvesting children's bloods within the space of a year I don't think will ever go back to his "normal" media consuming ways. I guess once the paranoia is so deep and believed, yoir sources become more and more extreme.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

Another hope I guess _is_ to reduce it to psychology - in the sense that the vast majority of people have psychological immunity to this stuff, whether they are on the right or left. That what we see in the denier loon worlds is not a problem that needs much attention because we know, much like we know that bungee jumping tickets will not increase by 600%, that it will max out to a large but insubstantial circle of gullable, paranoid folk.


----------



## magneze (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice dismissal chaps. Let's just ignore the problem, call them all twazzocks and loons and not wonder why the problem might be increasing.

Did you engage your superior "critical thinking skills" in coming up with those responses?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

magneze said:


> Nice dismissal chaps. Let's just ignore the problem, call them all twazzocks and loons and not wonder why the problem might be increasing.
> 
> Did you engage your superior "critical thinking skills" in coming up with those responses?



Your first words were "give them a break" plus a link to the obvious reasons why YouTube is bad for spreading stuff. I'm not sure giving them a break/space/hug etc will work though. 

Concern for this stuffs spread is everywhere, including this thread.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't know if I or anyone else has brought this up before (and it's kinda off topic, though probably still linked to covid deniers/anti-lockdowners etc), but I've noticed the Great Reset conspiracy theories doing the rounds in left-wing/anarchist circles online. And this is not helped by the fact that people such as Russell Brand appear to be taking it seriously.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

And if you don't think that someone who believes thay Bill Gates wants to kill us all and Obama drinks babies blood could do with better critical thinking skills and instead needs a break, then you're doing them a disservice.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't if I or anyone else has brought this up before (and it's kinda off topic, though probably still linked to covid deniers/anti-lockdowners etc), but I've noticed the Great Reset conspiracy theories doing the rounds in left-wing/anarchist circles online. And this is not helped by the fact that people such as Naomi Klein and Russell Brand appear to be taking it seriously.


Yes brand is tip toeing into this stuff all the time.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

Give him a break though, he's just a victim of the algrithym.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't know if I or anyone else has brought this up before (and it's kinda off topic, though probably still linked to covid deniers/anti-lockdowners etc), but I've noticed the Great Reset conspiracy theories doing the rounds in left-wing/anarchist circles online. And this is not helped by the fact that people such as Naomi Klein and Russell Brand appear to be taking it seriously.


As said, he needs the views. To stay relevant and rack in this views. The whole model is dangerous.


----------



## LDC (Apr 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't know if I or anyone else has brought this up before (and it's kinda off topic, though probably still linked to covid deniers/anti-lockdowners etc), but I've noticed the Great Reset conspiracy theories doing the rounds in left-wing/anarchist circles online. And this is not helped by the fact that people such as Naomi Klein and Russell Brand appear to be taking it seriously.



There's no surprise with him, slightly more surprised with her. Have you got a example ref for this?

TBH I'm not shocked that some people in left wing/activist type circles go with this stuff, some of the views are pretty wacky anyway, I know more than a couple of people I thought were sensible refusing to have the Pfizer vaccine due to the nanotech in it. Not many steps from that to tracking conspiracy stuff.

Watching the films of conspiracy people walking around supermarkets shouting about mask wearing reminded me of the stuff activists used to do in supermarkets about GM etc, pretty similar in some ways.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 15, 2021)

It's the natural desire to see patterns in things to create reason. It has viral properties ironicly like early Christianity or Islam. They will try out a lot of loony ideas and the more plausible ones stick.
And as far as religion goes there are far more vaxx avoiders citing God business than Bill Gates I'm sure.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> "He's manufactured the whole pandemic to sell vaccines."
> 
> "He sells computer software, not vaccines?"




A man who has given $50 billion to charity doesn't give a shit about selling vaccines


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There's no surprise with him, slightly more surprised with her. Have you got a example ref for this?


Maybe I'm wrong about Klein as I have found an article by her calling it a conspiracy theory. However, I did see a Russell Brand video about it quoting her.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> A man who has given $50 billion to charity doesn't give a shit about selling vaccines


Stop trying to confuse us with facts.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> A man who has given $50 billion to charity doesn't give a shit about selling vaccines


Baaaa


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't know if I or anyone else has brought this up before (and it's kinda off topic, though probably still linked to covid deniers/anti-lockdowners etc), but I've noticed the Great Reset conspiracy theories doing the rounds in left-wing/anarchist circles online. And this is not helped by the fact that people such as Naomi Klein and Russell Brand appear to be taking it seriously.





LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There's no surprise with him, slightly more surprised with her. Have you got a example ref for this?


Naomi _Wolf_, not Naomi Klein.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2021)

Bill Gates hasn't sold software for decades. Not that he sells vaccines either - his relationship to pharmaceutical companies is more complex than that, though has some similarities I think to Microsoft's anti-competitive and lobbying practices when he _was_ there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

When you going to wake up Brixton! Handed out today outside the tube.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> When you going to wake up Brixton! Handed out today outside the tube. View attachment 263432


I dare you to point out to him that he has omitted to include the terrible dangers of dihydrogen monoxide on there.


----------



## prunus (Apr 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> When you going to wake up Brixton! Handed out today outside the tube. View attachment 263432



Aha the very last line points the direction this is going...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2021)

No mention of 5G.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

Probably makes me as nuts as them, but I couldn't resist a very loud "oh fuck off" as I wandered past. Got a leaflet on the way back past them. They didn't recognise me from my prior abuse lol


----------



## Voley (Apr 15, 2021)

prunus said:


> Aha the very last line points the direction this is going...


Man overboard! Abandon ship! Etc.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 15, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Naomi _Wolf_, not Naomi Klein.


That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2021)

Footsoldiers4Freedom in the house!
















						Covid-19 anti-mask conspiracy kooks return to Brixton tube station
					

A small handful of Covid-19 conspiracy fans were spotted outside Brixton tube station earlier today, with one handing out scaremongering  leaflets full of daft, science-free nonsense. The va…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 15, 2021)

prunus said:


> Aha the very last line points the direction this is going...



⛵


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> When you going to wake up Brixton! Handed out today outside the tube. View attachment 263432


The bottom line Admiralty Law/Common Law  etc is the basis for this Freeman on The Land shit, it's hardly a surprise that this garbage and anti-vaxxers attract the same kind of loons


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2021)

Will be strange if their mind changes in the following years and they see that it was an actual pandemic and that millions died. Their memory of themselves during that time will be of them standing outside a tube station  or stomping through a supermarket bellowing dangerous misinformation that could directly link to people being harmed. I suppose that'll be too painful to own up to so it'll be a mental fight to keep the "it was all a hoax" thing going until they die. They've got some serious skin in in the game - smug selfies of them everywhere without masks etc. As I said, if and when we come out of this, there'll be a lot of processing of it by the world, a lot of reflection and it'll not age well for those who have put people at risk throughout and encouraged others too. It's sad really, feel a bit sorry for em.


----------



## Teaboy (Apr 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Footsoldiers4Freedom in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about any of the other shit but the message on her sign seems rather uncontroversial.  In fact I'm pretty sure it's national government policy.  Seems a bit of waste of time to be protesting in support of standard policy.  Furlough has a lot to answer for.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2021)

magneze said:


> Nice dismissal chaps. Let's just ignore the problem, call them all twazzocks and loons and not wonder why the problem might be increasing.
> 
> Did you engage your superior "critical thinking skills" in coming up with those responses?



Hang on now, I was the only one who was slating conspiraloons in those terms, and at the time I was drunk (as I admitted).
And at least partly, I was taking the piss anyway.

I'm now posting this while sober, and I retain a *huge* difficulty in being patient with and sympathetic towards conspiracists who so obviously badly lack critical thinking ability, a problem BigMoaner outlined really well.

*Most* anti-conspiracists who analyse and argue seriously (  ) are *nowhere near* as bad as conspiracists in the criticial thinking stakes, and that's demonstrably the case when you read the serious parts of CT discussions on here with reputable links, facts, accurate history, etc.

Myself, I have been and would be really bad personally at trying to counter their 'arguments' when with them, as I'd freely admit. I could offer sensible sources, but you can't even lead a horse to water in some cases!

I tend to avoid the conspiracy-inclined anyway, IRL (I'm good at that! )

But FFS, at no point was I _advocating as a strategy_ calling them twazzocks and dingbats!!! (At least not to their faces!   )

*TLDR?*



			
				BigMoaner said:
			
		

> And if you don't think that someone who believes thay Bill Gates wants to kill us all and Obama drinks babies blood could do with better critical thinking skills and instead needs a break, then you're doing them a disservice.



Spot on!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I don't know about any of the other shit but the message on her sign seems rather uncontroversial.  In fact I'm pretty sure it's national government policy.  Seems a bit of waste of time to be protesting in support of standard policy.  Furlough has a lot to answer for.


Clearly just trying to grab peoples' attention with a statement nobody would disagree with, while suggesting that it is actually going on secretly. They could similarly have a sign "NO killing people for eating bread rolls without a knife and fork".


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Clearly just trying to grab peoples' attention with a statement nobody would disagree with, while suggesting that it is actually going on secretly. They could similarly have a sign "NO killing people for eating bread rolls without a knife and fork".



It wouldn't surprise me if they have actually convinced themselves, rather than just suggesting, it is going on secretly.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 16, 2021)

Perhaps it _is _going on secretly


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Perhaps it _is _going on secretly



Don't you start!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Perhaps it _is _going on secretly


Looks like someone's about to do their own research


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Perhaps it _is _going on secretly



I'm not going to believe it until I've seen a YouTube video that's at least an hour long.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm not going to believe it until I've seen a YouTube video that's at least an hour long.


You can also get a PhD in Advanced Absolute Bollocks on WhatsApp, too, if your interested.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 16, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Will be strange if their mind changes in the following years and they see that it was an actual pandemic and that millions died. Their memory of themselves during that time will be of them standing outside a tube station  or stomping through a supermarket bellowing dangerous misinformation that could directly link to people being harmed. I suppose that'll be too painful to own up to so it'll be a mental fight to keep the "it was all a hoax" thing going until they die. They've got some serious skin in in the game - smug selfies of them everywhere without masks etc. As I said, if and when we come out of this, there'll be a lot of processing of it by the world, a lot of reflection and it'll not age well for those who have put people at risk throughout and encouraged others too. It's sad really, feel a bit sorry for em.



The 'vaccines will kill you' timeline has already changed from straight away, to 2 months to now 2 years so they are already clutching at straws.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 16, 2021)

"vaccines will kill you... and please follow me on Spotify"


----------



## LDC (Apr 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't know if I or anyone else has brought this up before (and it's kinda off topic, though probably still linked to covid deniers/anti-lockdowners etc), but I've noticed the Great Reset conspiracy theories doing the rounds in left-wing/anarchist circles online. And this is not helped by the fact that people such as Russell Brand appear to be taking it seriously.



Had a quick look at Brand's Youtube channel, fucking hell, he's properly gone for it with the Great Reset and some other stuff. He's also hosted Naomi Klein and Vandana Shiva recently. Long videos so I couldn't be bothered watching them but it does alarm bells that they might have gone a bit down similar roads, or at least not be critical enough of him and his bollocks. I mean it's not that much of a surprise with him, an unstable and out of control ego.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 16, 2021)

souljacker said:


> The 'vaccines will kill you' timeline has already changed from straight away, to 2 months to now 2 years so they are already clutching at straws.



When it's 200 years, I'll believe it


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Had a quick look at Brand's Youtube channel, fucking hell, he's properly gone for it with the Great Reset and some other stuff. He's also hosted Naomi Klein and Vandana Shiva recently. Long videos so I couldn't be bothered watching them but it does alarm bells that they might have gone a bit down similar roads, or at least not be critical enough of him and his bollocks. I mean it's not that much of a surprise with him, an unstable and out of control ego.


Naomi _Wolf_. Not Klein.

(He has done things with Klein but that was years ago.)


----------



## LDC (Apr 16, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Naomi _Wolf_. Not Klein.
> 
> (He has done things with Klein but that was years ago.)



Well I saw at least one video with Klein in on his channel. I didn't look at the date.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 16, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Well I saw at least one video with Klein in on his channel. I didn't look at the date.


He did some stuff with Klein about climate change and capitalism, a long time before modern loonery.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 16, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I don't know about any of the other shit but the message on her sign seems rather uncontroversial.  In fact I'm pretty sure it's national government policy.  Seems a bit of waste of time to be protesting in support of standard policy.  Furlough has a lot to answer for.


Whom do they approve of approving medicine for children? Despite the fact medicine has always been given to children.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 16, 2021)

souljacker said:


> The 'vaccines will kill you' timeline has already changed from straight away, to 2 months to now 2 years so they are already clutching at straws.





glitch hiker said:


> Whom do they approve of approving medicine for children? Despite the fact medicine has always been given to children.


It's so ridiculous. Think of all the shit we put in our bodies from the local supermaket.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 16, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, totally





Harry Smiles said:


> Indeed.





crojoe said:


> exactly.





William of Walworth said:


> Agreeing


This is life without conspiracy theorists. Just saying   careful what you wish for.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 16, 2021)

Clair De Lune : You've rumbled us!!! We thought our beta-phase preparatory thing for ganging up against those poor loons was a secret!! 

But you knew that anyway, given that Urbs are more skilled and smart at conspiracising than are the actual CTers!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 17, 2021)

This so-called "double mutate Indian variant", which has already surfaced in the UK, seems to be causing concern, it's still designated as a “variant under investigation”, but looks like it could be upgraded to a "variant of concern" pretty soon.   



> It is designated a “variant under investigation” but is worrying researchers as it contains two mutations that it is thought may help the virus to evade the body’s immune responses. There are also concerns the variant might be more infectious than early forms of Covid-19.
> 
> Dr Simon Clarke, an associate professor of cellular microbiology at the University of Reading, said that while there was yet to be proof to support such worries, there was anecdotal evidence from India.
> 
> “I think it’s fair to say that this is a candidate for becoming a variant of concern pretty soon,” he said.











						India Covid variant found in UK specimens taken in February
					

Researchers worry that ‘variant under investigation’ contains mutations that could help it evade immune response




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt : That's (potentially) bad news, sure 

But I think you've picked the wrong thread for this link?!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 17, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> cupid_stunt : That's (potentially) bad news, sure
> 
> But I think you've picked the wrong thread for this link?!



I have indeed, was half asleep at the time.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)

Taken from one of their Facebook groups, so above everyone aren't they. This is the sort of "Spirituality" that litters their group. It's also insightful as to how emotionally involved they are, that their "theories" puts them in direct contact with God/the void/the universe or any other spiritual goal.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)

last few, sure you've seen enough. i just think it's worth people being aware because it looks and feels like a section of our society is being radicallised. could be wrong, but it does feel this stuff is festering everywhere..


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Apr 17, 2021)

They should be informed that they will be on trial and held accountable for war crimes for anyone who dies because of their "advice"  twats


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> They should be informed that they will be on trial and held accountable for war crimes for anyone who dies because of their "advice"  twats


it's an outdated word, tied up with all sorts of patriotic nonsense, but the word "treason" springs to mind. seriously.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 17, 2021)

along with the word "fuckwits"


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 17, 2021)

I enjoyed this straight and to-the-point fixing of some conspiracy nonsense (not my handiwork):

These were from around the same spot, so clearly also being used to cover up THE TRUTH:

(actually I think you can just about see that there's something underneath)


----------



## emanymton (Apr 17, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> View attachment 263784


What's so odd about that is that at it's core the 4 points are kind of true. It's the phrasing and presentation that is totally batshit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 17, 2021)

annnnyyywayy


----------



## existentialist (Apr 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> View attachment 263792


"Hot girls will blank you if you wear a mask". They're trying hard, I'll say that...


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> View attachment 263792



Good to see she just has a scarf on her head and hasn't given in to the "head injury" lie being pushed by Big Helmet


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 18, 2021)

Has anyone tried debating with a friend, neighbour, colleague, who has expressed these anti-vaxxer / Covid-is-no-worse-than-flu / the SARS-2-CoV virus-has-never-been-identified views? And if so, did you manage to change their opinion at all? I must admit I don't bother, I've 'unfriended' one person and ignore another, as it seems to me that because all logic has gone out the window for people who believe this stuff, there's no point in trying to discuss it rationally.


----------



## muscovyduck (Apr 18, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Has anyone tried debating with a friend, neighbour, colleague, who has expressed these anti-vaxxer / Covid-is-no-worse-than-flu / the SARS-2-CoV virus-has-never-been-identified views? And if so, did you manage to change their opinion at all? I must admit I don't bother, I've 'unfriended' one person and ignore another, as it seems to me that because all logic has gone out the window for people who believe this stuff, there's no point in trying to discuss it rationally.



I've definitely managed to get them to alter their behaviour and maybe stopped them recruiting other people into it. Was a lot of effort though and I feel like I gave up in the end (although maybe I haven't, maybe I've just shifted my priorities). Had to be clever about it and at some point resort to tactics I only reserve for dire situations like utilising office politics to 'contain' the issue, which worked but left me feeling really sad and lonely.

Head on arguing seemed to do very little but pre-emting the conversation and railroading down a a slightly different route by saying things like "people feel powerless when confronted with something like a virus, and powerless when confronted with our government who don't care about protecting us, so they take it out on an easier target like people sat in parks or someone who accidentally dropped their mask on the pavement" seemed to work really well.

That was in real life though, are you debating face to face or online? I wouldn't bother online at all.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 18, 2021)

I kept having a go at some deniers on one site, got one of _my_ posts deleted because I flagged up a false covid-denying tweet (  ), but the mods then banned any reference to covid denials. I'd fucked off anyway - still have - because the site was so fucking toxic.


----------



## LDC (Apr 18, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Has anyone tried debating with a friend, neighbour, colleague, who has expressed these anti-vaxxer / Covid-is-no-worse-than-flu / the SARS-2-CoV virus-has-never-been-identified views? And if so, did you manage to change their opinion at all? I must admit I don't bother, I've 'unfriended' one person and ignore another, as it seems to me that because all logic has gone out the window for people who believe this stuff, there's no point in trying to discuss it rationally.



No, but I've got a plan next time I come across it - in real life, I wouldn't bother online. My plan is similar to the one muscovyduck mentioned, which is pretty much ignore the stuff they're _actually _saying about covid at first and try and get at what the root of their fear/cynicism/anger is (and for most people I think there is something there going on like that) and then work from there towards some position where we share some common ground, and then try to show that something else makes more sense to explain that than their bonkers conspiracy shit. That's the idea, I might also lose the plot and scream at them.

E2A: I don't think has any chance of working for the fully bought in conspiracy person, maybe more the person who's dipped into it a bit.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 18, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Has anyone tried debating with a friend, neighbour, colleague, who has expressed these anti-vaxxer / Covid-is-no-worse-than-flu / the SARS-2-CoV virus-has-never-been-identified views? And if so, did you manage to change their opinion at all? I must admit I don't bother, I've 'unfriended' one person and ignore another, as it seems to me that because all logic has gone out the window for people who believe this stuff, there's no point in trying to discuss it rationally.


One of my housemates sometimes comes out with talking points along those lines, I sometimes attempt to gently challenge it but mostly just try to avoid it, since the effort to outcome ratio doesn't really seem worth it.
If anyone does want to get into arguing about this stuff, one thing that I've seen people point out is that there is actual evidence of the Gates Foundation doing shady shit with regard to vaccines, in terms of pressuring Oxford to go from an open-licence model to an exclusive licence with AstraZeneca, but that shady shit is actually completely different to what the conspiracists claim they're doing.


----------



## LDC (Apr 18, 2021)

That's one of the trickier things with this stuff, some of it has small elements of stuff that's believable or true (either currently or historically) or it just chimes with people's mistrust and fear of authority and 'the establishment'. It's a bit like the rise of the anti-woke and alt-right shit, there are bits of stuff in there that I can see and very partially agree with (issues with the more bonkers bits of 'left wing wokeness' and some critiques of identity politics for example), they then get used as a jumping off point into much more horrendous stuff.

E2A; I must expand my vocabulary on from just using 'stuff' so much.


----------



## LDC (Apr 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucks sake, fuming.
> 
> At work today and overheard 2 dental nurses (share an area with them) talking about how covid is all a fake etc etc. Knew it wasn't a good idea but couldn't help myself so interrupted with a jokey, 'Oh talking conspiracy theories?' Got a 'It's not conspiracy, I'm thinking for myself' as a retort from one of them.
> 
> Followed up with a heated exchange where they both went on about it being just flu/fake/vaccines killing people/and similar incoherent nonsense. Summary after answering their every point with a correction was 'Well I have my opinions and I'm a free thinker' and I a bit told them it was depressing they worked in healthcare and couldn't tell fact from made-up bollocks. This is fucking depressing, I share a workspace in a medical service with them, and they're giving advice to patients daily.



This main person I rowed with last week came over today and offered me an icing covered doughnut at work today. Some kind of peace offering or maybe a change of heart? (Unless they'd spat on it first of course!)

I gave a tactful (and slightly fingers crossed) apology as well, said I was sorry if I was dick last week, I'm a bit sensitive as know a couple of people that have died of it. They said it was OK and looked slightly sheepish. Ha!


----------



## tony.c (Apr 19, 2021)

Another denier proves Darwin's theory.








						A leading conspiracy theorist who thought COVID-19 was a hoax died from the virus after hosting illegal house parties
					

A high-profile conspiracy theorist from Norway, who shared false information about the pandemic online, has died from COVID-19, officials say.




					www.insider.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Another denier proves Darwin's theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> A Norwegian conspiracy theorist, who believed COVID-19 was a hoax, has died from the virus just days after hosting two illegal gatherings at his property, according to officials.
> 
> Local media reported that more than a dozen attendees have since tested positive for the virus and continued to pass it on.  .



What a complete cunt, as are those that attended his parties.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 19, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He did some stuff with Klein about climate change and capitalism, a long time before modern loonery.


He quotes Klein (at about 5:53) in this video about the Great Reset:


----------



## rekil (Apr 19, 2021)

Maybe he does but I for one ain't gonna sit through no 12 minutes and 14 seconds of this flapping maniac to find out.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> What a complete cunt, as are those that attended his parties.
> 
> View attachment 263989


no one's the boss of me...cough/cough....you bunch of sheep...cough cough.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 19, 2021)

but to be fair, wouldn't wish any more covid on the world or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 19, 2021)

rekil said:


> Maybe he does but I for one ain't gonna sit through no 12 minutes and 14 seconds of this flapping maniac to find out.


he's such a brave intellectual, testing the bounds of reason and spirituality (whilst getting £40k a month from youtube for hosting "controvesy"). the modern day grifter is a parasite.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 19, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> He quotes Klein in this video about the Great Reset:



brand is 100% the type to turn up at a nice beach bonfire with everyone talking and bonding with his guitar or dijaradoo.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 19, 2021)

rekil said:


> Maybe he does but I for one ain't gonna sit through no 12 minutes and 14 seconds of this flapping maniac to find out.


To be fair, I don't blame you.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 19, 2021)

My mother is sending me lots of warnings now she knows I'm being vaccinated. If I die I'm not sure if she'll be more smug than sad


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2021)

start sending her emails with 5G promotions when you've had it


----------



## elbows (Apr 19, 2021)

Why isnt there a conspiracy theory that the conspiracy theorists have conspired with the virus to cause more deaths?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 19, 2021)

elbows said:


> Why isnt there a conspiracy theory that the conspiracy theorists have conspired with the virus to cause more deaths?


Seems actually more plausible than the nutbar they come up with.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2021)

and I bet they're financed by the American Health Insurance companies because of the huge profits they make when someone's hospitalized


----------



## klang (Apr 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> last few, sure you've seen enough. i just think it's worth people being aware because it looks and feels like a section of our society is being radicallised. could be wrong, but it does feel this stuff is festering everywhere..
> View attachment 263783


tbf both looks dull as fuck.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 19, 2021)

Starmer gets into a discussion with a pub landlord Covid denier:









						Keir Starmer In Pub Clash With Man Spreading Covid 'Misinformation'
					

Labour leader said he "profoundly disagreed" with man who angrily opposed lockdown.




					www.huffingtonpost.co.uk
				




It must really have stuck in his throat to actually have to *disagree *with someone...


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 19, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Has anyone tried debating with a friend, neighbour, colleague, who has expressed these anti-vaxxer / Covid-is-no-worse-than-flu / the SARS-2-CoV virus-has-never-been-identified views? And if so, did you manage to change their opinion at all? I must admit I don't bother, I've 'unfriended' one person and ignore another, as it seems to me that because all logic has gone out the window for people who believe this stuff, there's no point in trying to discuss it rationally.


My anti-vax lodger has watched me go to a great deal of trouble to get the vaccine as early as possible, and I'm quite sure she has noticed how much more cheerful I am now.  So my tactic is just to show how positive an experience it has been for me.  This is all I can do.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Starmer gets into a discussion with a pub landlord Covid denier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the video -


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 19, 2021)

rekil said:


> Maybe he does but I for one ain't gonna sit through no 12 minutes and 14 seconds of this flapping maniac to find out.


I tried, I really tried. Got 5 minutes in but could last no longer, had to switch it off as his smug voice was grating so much I wanted to go outdoors and punch the neighbour's garden ornament


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 19, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> My anti-vax lodger has watched me go to a great deal of trouble to get the vaccine as early as possible, and I'm quite sure she has noticed how much more cheerful I am now.  So my tactic is just to show how positive an experience it has been for me.  This is all I can do.


Well. There’s that, not dying and not catching COVID and then having COVID i spose


----------



## tony.c (Apr 19, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Well. There’s that, not dying and not catching COVID and then having COVID i spose


Or cutting the risk of transmitting it to anyone else.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 19, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Or cutting the risk of transmitting it to anyone else.


Steady on, now...


----------



## maomao (Apr 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It must really have stuck in his throat to actually have to *disagree *with someone...


Well the landlord said he was a lifelong Labour voter so it probably wasn't that hard.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here's the video -



The Raven is a really good pub.  Not surprised the landlord is a labour voter, but appalled to hear he's a covidiot.  

Good job Bath isn't short of decent pubs.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 20, 2021)

maomao said:


> Well the landlord said he was a lifelong Labour voter so it probably wasn't that hard.



He's also clearly a complete conspiraloon 

Few if any people would get me even slightly to sympathise with Starmer (even a bit!).

But much as I love The Raven and it's consistenly excellent beer choices (  ), being confronted by that barking landlord/owner (?)** like that is surely counterproductive, if you _really_ want to have a proper go at Starmer 

(**Can't remember encountering him, personally! I hope he had the week off when I went, and got a saner, just-as-beer-confident locum manager to sort the ales out!  )

Employ better reasons and better-delivered arguments, you looncake!


----------



## Shechemite (Apr 21, 2021)

Have the loons got hold of this story yet? Large-scale probe into treatment of care home residents


----------



## elbows (Apr 21, 2021)

The notorious Magna Carter hairdresser is to be taken to court for not paying any of the Covid fines.









						Covid-19: Bradford hairdresser due in court over unpaid fines
					

Kirklees Council says Sinead Quinn has not paid anything towards the £17,000 she has been fined.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## miss direct (Apr 21, 2021)

Some twat near me has put up a huge banner above a shop (can I assume it's the shop's owners?) saying something along the lines of "you are more at risk of cancer than covid, let's get back to normal RIGHT NOW".


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2021)

She might not give a fuck about the safety of others, but she probably will givr a shit about that. This what happens when Tony on Facebook is your lawyer.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2021)

Can see the judge now, "oh no not another one who won't stand under me. Double the fine, please. NEXT"


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 21, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Some twat near me has put up a huge banner above a shop (can I assume it's the shop's owners?) saying something along the lines of "you are more at risk of cancer than covid, let's get back to normal RIGHT NOW".


Wankers. You can’t exactly catch cancer and people won’t want to get either


----------



## miss direct (Apr 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Wankers. You can’t exactly catch cancer and people won’t want to get either


Yes, I feel like going down at night and putting up a big sign saying something like that. The problem is I really get the impression a lot of people around here feel this way. I had to use the tram the other day (I usually avoid public transport) and moved seats multiple times due to so many people without a mask (and no, I don't believe that all of them are exempt whatsoever). Just makes me anxious, it's as though they want to have an argument with you sometimes


----------



## tony.c (Apr 21, 2021)

Anti-vaxxers harangue people queueing for vaccine in Nottingham.








						‘Intimidating’ anti-vaxxers shout at people queuing up for COVID jab at Nottingham market
					

Around 15 people were shouting 'we want our freedom back' at Bulwell market on Tuesday morning.




					www.uk.yahoo.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2021)

So disgusted with these folks. So what's going on in India, South America etc is just actors? Or Bill Gates? 

Makes my blood boil.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 21, 2021)

White Rose stickers in Wythenshawe









						Police to review 'brutal' arrest of woman, 69, over anti-lockdown stickers
					

A video of the incident near Wythenshawe's Civic Centre has been shared widely on social media




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2021)

Spotted today
Passive aggressive 
Holding back on the caps lock too!


----------



## SpineyNorman (Apr 22, 2021)

Extra marks for weird use of inverted commas


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 22, 2021)

Piers Corbyn and sundry others in court today re: an anti-lockdown protest last year. Contains FOTLing and judicial weariness.









						Piers Corbyn in court accused of Bristol Covid breach
					

Jeremy Corbyn's elder brother is among five defendants set to appear at Bristol Magistrates' Court




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				






> Lancaster pointed his finger at this reporter in the press area, and said: "That guy - Colin is it?"
> 
> This reporter replied: "It's Conor."
> 
> ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 22, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Piers Corbyn and sundry others in court today re: an anti-lockdown protest last year. Contains FOTLing and judicial weariness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Jonathan Trapman 'the flesh and blood'*
> Judge Matthews asked: "Do we have Jonathan Trapman here?"
> 
> A defendant, wearing a black jacket and red shirt, replied: "You've got Jonathan Trapman the flesh and blood, who's representing Jonathan Trapman the legal entity."





> *Trapman's interview*
> The judge has asked Trapman if he accepts the statement on his police interview, in which he said Health Secretary Matt Hancock would be "arrested for fraud" and "coronavirus doesn't exist".
> 
> Trapman said he is sure his legal entity would "go along with that".





> *'Null and void'*
> Asked what his defence will be, Trapman said: "The bullet points I would give you on behalf of Jonathan Trapman is that when Jonathan Trapman was arrested, he did read out the common law declaration of his right to conscience."
> 
> He says this declaration, and the Magna Carta, means there is "no case to answer", and the charge should be null and void.



Clearly a 'Freeman of the Land' loon, and the Judge is not having it. 


> *Case will not be 'null and void'*
> Judge Matthews told Trapman: "Looking at your suggestion that the charge is null and void, I am determining separately that it is not, and I am saying that is not something the court is going to adjudicate on. That is not an issue in the case. What's your next bullet point?"





> *Trapman's next bullet point*
> Trapman continued: "If we go on the stated opinion of Lord Sumption..."
> Judge Matthews broke in: "I'm not interested in anyone's opinion. Move on to your next point."
> Trapman went on: "For all the attempted prosecutions brought by police, the CPS has confirmed not one single conviction..."
> ...





> *Date set for trial*
> Judge Matthews has set a date for the trial, which she expects to last a day and a half. It will take place at the same court on August 3, potentially running into August 4.
> 
> She said: "It is going ahead gentlemen. We will meet again."


----------



## two sheds (Apr 22, 2021)

> "Looking at your suggestion that the charge is null and void, I am determining separately that it is not, and I am saying *that is not something the court is going to adjudicate on*.



See - judges have no answer to the Magna Carta plea


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 22, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## NoXion (Apr 23, 2021)

FOTLers have to be among the most stupid of all the pseudo-professionals. How the fuck have none of them ever noticed that this shit never works? You might get lucky and temporarily confuse a judge or police officer, with the emphasis on _temporary_. But the more that these FOTLer wankers turn up in court, the more that word will get round the legal world about this kind of thing, and the more quickly the pseudolaw idiots will find themselves being shut down by people in authority who know what bullshit's coming next.

I guess you have to be pretty thick to buy into the FOTLer premise in the first place; if it really was the case that you could say a few magic words to the policeman or in court to get off for free, then why the fuck aren't any _actual lawyers_ talking about it? It's not because of money since not even the ones who are willing to work _pro bono_ mention it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2021)

NoXion said:


> FOTLers have to be among the most stupid of all the pseudo-professionals. How the fuck have none of them ever noticed that this shit never works? You might get lucky and temporarily confuse a judge or police officer, with the emphasis on _temporary_. But the more that these FOTLer wankers turn up in court, the more that word will get round the legal world about this kind of thing, and the more quickly the pseudolaw idiots will find themselves being shut down by people in authority who know what bullshit's coming next.
> 
> I guess you have to be pretty thick to buy into the FOTLer premise in the first place; if it really was the case that you could say a few magic words to the policeman or in court to get off for free, then why the fuck aren't any _actual lawyers_ talking about it? It's not because of money since not even the ones who are willing to work _pro bono_ mention it.


that's only because you stand under them. or something.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2021)

i still maintain it has a deeply narcistic streak. I'm fairly thick, and I know it, and I am fully aware that it's probably sensible to stay a bit humble in the face of a complex world - learn as I go along.

Now if I was stupid _and _believed I was above everyone and anyone else, I could well find myself in a court with a judge saying "I don't care if you stand under me or not, your fine is now £15k. please play in a month".


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2021)

from wiki:


Many freemen beliefs are based on idiosyncratic interpretations of admiralty or maritime law, which the freemen claim govern the commercial world. These beliefs stem from fringe interpretations of various nautical-sounding terms, such as _ownership_, _citizenship_, _dock_, or _birth (berth) certificate_. Freemen refer to the court as a _ship_ and the court's occupants as _passengers_, and may claim that those leaving are "men overboard".[22]

Freemen will try to claim common law (as opposed to admiralty law) jurisdiction by asking "Do you have a claim against me?" This, they contend, removes their consent to be governed by admiralty law and turns the court into a common law court, so that proceedings would have to go forward according to their version of common law. This procedure has never been successfully used.[23][22]


----------



## two sheds (Apr 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> from wiki:
> 
> 
> Many freemen beliefs are based on idiosyncratic interpretations of admiralty or maritime law, which the freemen claim govern the commercial world. These beliefs stem from fringe interpretations of various nautical-sounding terms, such as _ownership_, _citizenship_, _dock_, or _birth (berth) certificate_. Freemen refer to the court as a _ship_ and the court's occupants as _passengers_, and may claim that those leaving are "men overboard".[22]
> ...


cf boat happy  people can be shot if they panic in a dangerous situation.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i still maintain it has a deeply narcistic streak. I'm fairly thick, and I know it, and I am fully aware that it's probably sensible to stay a bit humble in the face of a complex world - learn as I go along.
> 
> Now if I was stupid _and _believed I was above everyone and anyone else, I could well find myself in a court with a judge saying "I don't care if you stand under me or not, your fine is now £15k. please play in a month".



Fair point about the narcissism; it's not the thickness _per se_ that is at the root of it, but the absolute pig-headed unwillingness to even consider the advice of people who have actually studied this shit for years. "I know better than lawyers about law! I know better than doctors about medicine! I know better than physicists about physics!". In extreme cases like Flat Eartherism, they think they know better than most of the population, who somehow haven't noticed all the really obvious clues that can be spotted by any unemployable with a YouTube account.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> from wiki:
> 
> 
> Many freemen
> Freemen will try to claim common law (as opposed to admiralty law) jurisdiction by asking "Do you have a claim against me?" This, they contend, removes their consent to be governed by admiralty law and turns the court into a common law court, so that proceedings would have to go forward according to their version of common law. This procedure has never been successfully used.[23][22]


It's probably just me, but what really gets me is who do they expect to enforce their interpretation of the law, who are they appealing to when the police and courts ignore them. It is just a complete lack of understanding of power.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 23, 2021)

So another protest planned for tomorrow in London at 1PM for the #killthebill thing which looks like it will also attract the anti lockdown loons

e2a: or maybe it's separate, only found this with a quick google


edit 2: the hashtag is onemillionplus, deffo the anti lockdown crew


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> attract the anti lockdown loons



I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons. 

I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.


----------



## LDC (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.



Because people are thoughtful and look beyond the meaningless individualist 'fuck you I won't tidy my bedroom' type of rebellion to try and work out what's necessary to protect public health and save lives in the face of a global pandemic killing millions across the world?


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

I knew you'd be the first to reply from what I've seen of your previous posts.

Thanks for answering. Speaks volumes.


----------



## LDC (Apr 24, 2021)

Have you seen the reasoning the anti-lockdown types give for being against them? Behind the thin veneer of concern about 'oppression' most quickly start coming out with all sorts of stuff that's very clearly not anything about rebellion against any established order, unless you mean the order of logic and fact.

I've said elsewhere I think the people attracted to anti-lockdown stuff are that way for a mix of reasons, some quite understandable. But the reality is you can be against lockdowns and restrictions in theory as much as you want (as I bet we all are here) but in face of the reality of the pandemic the alterative is much worse, and taking an anti-lockdown stance means you're saying you'd rather that happen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.



You seem to be confusing 'necessary public health measures', during a global pandemic, with 'government oppression', very strange.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.



you misunderstand, my friend. the whole point is these are not protests for the good of the people - these are dangerous people pitting people AGAINST people, and in this case, endangering lives. they want you to think the former but the reality isn't the case.


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

'Anti-lockdown types' That's more and more normal people.

Once again, speaks volumes. 

Anyway, I'm outta here.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.


I don't see all of the counter narratives as loonery. The end lockdown sooner argument was engaging enough.

But that line of thought, however misguided, was never shot through top to bottom with conspiracy theories like the targets of this thread have been.


----------



## LDC (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Anyway, I'm outta here.



Rather than try and argue your position you're taking a Kevin and Perry position? What do you suggest instead of lockdowns then? Bear in mind we're on 140,000 or so dead with them. On you go...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> So another protest planned for tomorrow in London at 1PM for the #killthebill thing which looks like it will also attract the anti lockdown loons
> 
> e2a: or maybe it's separate, only found this with a quick google
> 
> ...



Yeah today's in London is anti mask etc. There's a KillTheBill on Sunday.


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm not arguing any postion mate, you carry on. I asked a question that was all. 

You answered it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.


I'll say one thing - it _is_ important for people to remember that, regardless of the flat-out loonery and shit politics involved in the groups, there are plenty of people simply motivated by mistrust of the government/big pharma and the obvious hypocrisies, lies, corruption, and power grabs. They may be being given all sorts of misinformation and going in the wrong direction, but pretending everyone involved is just a barking conspiracist cannot possibly help. You don't get tens of thousands out on the streets who all believe satanic paedophiles run the world.


----------



## Yossarian (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.



It's not as simple as people versus the government though, is it?

It's people versus the virus, with capitalists pushing for businesses to stay open and thereby allowing the virus to spread, the incompetent government vacillating between opening and reopening and always reacting too late, the virus evolving to infect as many people as it can, and millions of people with varying beliefs on how serious the crisis is caught in the middle.

I see being in favour of measures to control the pandemic as being pro-NHS, not pro-Boris Johnson's government. In Hong Kong, which brought the pandemic under control faster than a lot of other places, the government didn't agree to measures like closing the border with mainland China until health workers went on strike.


----------



## LDC (Apr 24, 2021)

It's also a mistake to mix in vaccination passports, lockdowns, other restrictions, etc. as a single thing. There's been plenty of concern expressed on here about vaccine passports for example. Lockdowns less so as they're just necessary, as evidenced by their use globally, them working, and a lack of an alternative.

If anything some of the best criticisms of the UK government is that they didn't enact a lockdown quickly enough, they prioritized capital and markets over people's lives, and their unwillingness led to thousands more deaths.


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

Well put FridgeMagnet.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2021)

Well put FridgeMagnet and LynnDoyleCooper


----------



## tony.c (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> 'Anti-lockdown types' That's more and more normal people.


Like Johnson, Modi, Bolsonaro and Trump? Are they anti government oppression?


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

Lol!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2021)

Look out London - Bristol Lib Dems' own David Icke is on the way


----------



## elbows (Apr 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> If anything some of the best criticisms of the UK government is that they didn't enact a lockdown quickly enough, they prioritized capital and markets over people's lives, and their unwillingness led to thousands more deaths.



Exactly. The government were anti-lockdown, pro 'let everyone catch it at a certain pace' and its not clear they would have abandoned that position if they had got their push down on the curve' sums correct as opposed to getting it all wrong at the start and being forced into a series of giant u-turns.

I have no respect for people that cannot recognise an intense global public health emergency when they see one. I'd rather have been talking about how autonomous communities responded appropriately to the pandemic and did a wonderful job of shielding the people within those commnities from the virus and the economic fall-out. I lack examples of places that are ordered in that way. I would like the pandemic to destroy the status quo and provide impetus for total change, but in order to deal with the realities of the virus that would need to happen either very quickly at the start, or become a long-term driving force for such change, mostly coming into effect once the acute stages of the pandemic have passed. As opposed to farting around with rhetoric and tired positions that wont save anyone and actually end up reinforcing the old ways at a time where strong action is required to counter an immediate threat of death and healthcare system collapse. There is no point clinging to principals that are not going to come to fruition in time to save anyone in this pandemic.

The shadow of failed 20th century politics still looms large over both the mainstream, established order and those who have something else in mind. I would like to think this pandemic may accelerate a move away from the prison of the past, but there are relatively few signs of that so far, and no shortage of death caused by those whose cliched thinking doomed themselves or others to an early grave.


----------



## elbows (Apr 24, 2021)

In numerous senses in this pandemic we need fresh air, not stale mates.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 24, 2021)

There are a wide range of counter narratives. Mine is sceptical about vaccine rollout when other important measures such as track and trance and you know shutting down air travel  are total bullshit.
Weirdly people like my die hard tory BIL and full on charkra bothering hippy freinds are on the same page with a lot of this stuff namely focusing on their personal freedom


----------



## bellaozzydog (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> 'Anti-lockdown types' That's more and more normal people.
> 
> Once again, speaks volumes.
> 
> Anyway, I'm outta here.



that was easy


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.


It's not an homogenous crowd, but the cheerleaders I find dubious to say the least.

I don't particularly like lockdowns/restrictions and working mostly in entertainment most of my work has gone, it has also brought the demise of an alternative space I was involved in. But all this I can accept due to the pandemic and the potential for major chaos if left unckecked.

Vaccine passports is a  weird one, on an international level you cannot blame countries for wanting to protect their population and I still have one for yellow fever, on  a national level I can see where this is a problem with creating a multi "class"/tiered situation, especially as not everyone owns/wants a smartphone and this seems to be the way they wold go for this.

Some friend I spoke with starting with finding lockdown really hard as he lives on his own and is a msic tacher, but along the way he bought a whole lot of dodgy theories and find no issues with walking alongside nasty right wing elements, so I just ignore him now when he spouts this. Another is worried about potential long term issues with vaccines which is fair enough, but she doesn't have to have it; then she keeps sending spreadsheets of death numbers from the government saying: read it and see, but not exactly telling me what she sees in it; am still trying to engage in discussion but not sure this will happen now.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 24, 2021)

Folk have always had these kinds of views _obviously._ That's a fairly bland claim, but nowadays, and amid a rising tide of media presence, we have actual media concerns dedicated to signal boosting this crap. Once upon a twat it was a barstool crank. Now it's a well financed operation dedicated to sifting out the truth and replacing it with ideology. I speak of Talk Radio or LBC etc. As well as the panoply of equally well funded social media manipulators. Most of whom are also utterly racist and sexist, for example the likes of Steven Crowder, Stefan Molyneux (a literal cultist), Carl Benjamin and his creepy scottish homunculus, Stephen Yaxley-Lennon etc. This increased media is gaslighting on an industrial scale and it is increasingly tough living in a society where this happens.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Look out London - Bristol Lib Dems' own David Icke is on the way



Apparently when you're young this man, a 'den-tist sticks needles in your mouth and then proceeds to yank out your teeth! I couldn't believe it! 

Other people force children to perch these weird frames on their noses, making them look through clear shaped plastic just so they can see things! It's not right!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Apparently when you're young this man, a 'den-tist sticks needles in your mouth and then proceeds to yank out your teeth! I couldn't believe it!
> 
> Other people force children to perch these weird frames on their noses, making them look through clear shaped plastic just so they can see things! It's not right!


For decades he was a GP


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Folk have always had these kinds of views _obviously._ That's a fairly bland claim, but nowadays, and amid a rising tide of media presence, we have actual media concerns dedicated to signal boosting this crap. Once upon a twat it was a barstool crank. Now it's a well financed operation dedicated to sifting out the truth and replacing it with ideology. I speak of Talk Radio or LBC etc. As well as the panoply of equally well funded social media manipulators. Most of whom are also utterly racist and sexist, for example the likes of Steven Crowder, Stefan Molyneux (a literal cultist), Carl Benjamin and his creepy scottish homunculus, Stephen Yaxley-Lennon etc. This increased media is gaslighting on an industrial scale and it is increasingly tough living in a society where this happens.


Yes, this. Proper horror show. Frightening etc


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You don't get tens of thousands out on the streets who all believe satanic paedophiles run the world...



I smell a best-selling update of the hoary old work mug



_fires up Redbubble account_


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

Encourage anyone to hunt this stuff down on Facebook and actually get a feel for it. You will get the creeping feeling that there is something deeply pathological at the core of it. This is not like a debate between a mail reader and a guardian reader talking about say state benefits (which is an unpleasant experience in itself), rather it's a sort 9f matrix of just utter derangement. For example to a lot of them any major celebrity is part of peadiphillia. Or that children are being harvested. This sort of thinking is not the entirety but its just as much as there as its not, anecdotally. Luckily Facebook have all but got rid of the groups I used to spie on. I would finish reading and felt helpless that this stuff was emerging. In fact that was one of the reasons I rejoined here. My best mate is still travelling down the rabbit hole as we speak and nearly all his mates have cut him off. He texted one of the last standing the other day "if you inject that poison into your blood I will never speak to you again."


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2021)

Why are the police not going in hard? 

Like they did at the peaceful vigil for a murdered young woman?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Why are the police not going in hard?
> 
> Like they did at the peaceful vigil for a murdered young woman?



They tend to let these events happen, and only go in heavy handed in the evening if people don't clear off home.

Anyway, here's a live stream of the protest today -


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2021)

The Turd Whisperer is there too


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.


Because we give a shit as already mentioned, more than about just ourselves
Conscious about the whole and wider society not just us and our personal wants
Not hard to grasp is it?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

I did consider going down to take pictures at the rally today but then remembered that I was a bit hungover anyway and would prefer to sit in the sun outside a pub drinking beer.


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

DownwardDog said:


> I can hear it rusting from here in Australia.





ddraig said:


> Because we give a shit as already mentioned, more than about just ourselves
> Conscious about the whole and wider society not just us and our personal wants
> Not hard to grasp is it?



Thanks for your reply


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Thanks for your reply


Do you think rebelling against a virus works?


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

Who's rebelling against a virus, what an odd thing to say. 
Are you in favour of mandatory vaccinations, passports and censprship?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Who's rebelling against a virus, what an odd thing to say.
> Are you in favour of mandatory vaccinations, passports and censprship?


Vaccinations aren't mandatory are they? do you think countries and businesses should be able to retain the rights to who they let in and serve?
What censprship?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2021)

The anti lockdown/anti mask people think they know better or it's all lies whilst the virus has killed 100,000's of people 
They don't see that or won't accept it (the results of the virus), they just want to do what they want when they want, like spoilt children


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

Yeah alright.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Yeah alright.


Cop out


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Who's rebelling against a virus, what an odd thing to say.
> Are you in favour of mandatory vaccinations, passports and censprship?



There's no suggestion of mandatory vaccinations, except perhaps for health & care workers, which seems reasonable enough.  

Vaccine passports for travelling to certain countries have been around for donkeys' years, there's been no suggestion to use them domestically. There has been a suggestion of 'covid passports', which would require a record of vaccination *OR* a negative test, I doubt it will happen, but if they can be made to work for certain businesses to open safety what's the problem? 

What censorship?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Who's rebelling against a virus, what an odd thing to say.
> Are you in favour of mandatory vaccinations, passports and censprship?



Are you in favour of mandatory wearing of seatbelts, mandatory 30 mph speed limits around schools and in built up areas, driving licences? Not sure what you mean by censorship.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Vaccinations aren't mandatory are they? do you think countries and businesses should be able to retain the rights to who they let in and serve?
> What censprship?


No offence, and nothing personal to you, but this sort of response (which turns up all over) just doesn't help. I wore masks before it was mandatory and I got a jab as soon as I was able but I am myself concerned about government bullshit re: introducing vaccine passports, and commercial establishments being given access to health data. I _don't_ think countries and businesses should be able to arbitrarily restrict access for no good reason, or use it as an excuse to collect data.

When people are concerned about this stuff and that concern is rejected by the mainstream it's not surprising that some end up with the loons. Where else are they going to go?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No offence, and nothing personal to you, but this sort of response (which turns up all over) just doesn't help. I wore masks before it was mandatory and I got a jab as soon as I was able but I am myself concerned about government bullshit re: introducing vaccine passports, and commercial establishments being given access to health data. I _don't_ think countries and businesses should be able to arbitrarily restrict access for no good reason, or use it as an excuse to collect data.
> 
> When people are concerned about this stuff and that concern is rejected by the mainstream it's not surprising that some end up with the loons. Where else are they going to go?


I agree but a private business is a private business, rightly or wrongly they decide who gets to come in, same with countries.
I am sympathetic to the concerns and certainly wouldn't want to show a passport to go to the pub, already won't go to clubs that demand photo ID etc
e2a - I'm concerned about all government bullshit and the stuff that's meant to help that's done badly and costs us all shitloads too


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I _don't_ think countries and businesses should be able to arbitrarily restrict access for no good reason...



But, reducing infections & deaths is a bloody good reason.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> But, reducing infections & deaths is a bloody good reason.


It is, but it needs very careful inspecting to make sure it's a necessary and sufficient reason for legislation and regulations that are deployed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Piers Corbyn and sundry others in court today re: an anti-lockdown protest last year. Contains FOTLing and judicial weariness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet the judge was muttering 'for fucks sake' under her breath.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

I mean it is kind of a standard thing now that (for example) when people are worried about jobs, and they're fed misinformation that foreigners are taking their jobs, just saying "fuck off you racist" is not a useful response, even if they might be wrong about that. I don't see what's different here.

eta: and btw I am absolutely not saying that Griff is even in that position. Just being sceptical and concerned in the first place is what everyone should be doing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Yeah alright.


what's your views on covid?


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.



Virus don't care about your feelings


----------



## nyxx (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.




Are you aware of what’s happening in India right now? 
Here’s a Twitter thread on the build up to the present situation: 


Lock downs are what’s needed to prevent the disaster unfolding there now, when all other virus mitigation strategies have failed.


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> what's your views on covid?



It's quite a nasty virus and if you have a respiritory problem it could be very bad for you indeed. I have a mate who is a parmedic in East London and up to Easter last year it was rife, then it tailed off. Came back in the Winter. 

I know one person hospitalised with a clot on his lungs, nasty but he recovered. He's very overweight and admits to himself he eats unhealthily. A few other people diagnosed and had a few shitty days. 
Last year when it was novel precautions were rightly taken, but now much more is known and the risks are far better known i.e. the risks are far less.

I don't know anybody who have died, but have heard of three seperate occasions of Covid-19 being put on the death certificate rather than the heart attacks and stroke of the elderly three. Add that to the BBC figures flashed before our eyes every day of deaths within 28 days of any reason with a positive test and that concerns me. 

Vaccinate the elderly and vulnerable, of course. Let the rest of us get on with life properly. 

Hancock and Johnson are a pair of cunts and Blair wants every man, woman and child to be jabbed as he's so concerned for our well-being. 

My views on Covid, so ship me off to the conspiraloon camp.  As somebody tagged me on the anti-vaxx, 5G, chemtrail nutter thread.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> It's quite a nasty virus and if you have a respiritory problem it could be very bad for you indeed. I have a mate who is a parmedic in East London and up to Easter last year it was rife, then it tailed off. Came back in the Winter.
> 
> I know one person hospitalised with a clot on his lungs, nasty but he recovered. He's very overweight and admits to himself he eats unhealthily. A few other people diagnosed and had a few shitty days.
> Last year when it was novel precautions were rightly taken, but now much more is known and the risks are far better known i.e. the risks are far less.
> ...


Cool story bro


----------



## nyxx (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Vaccinate the elderly and vulnerable, of course. Let the rest of us get on with life properly.



Society just doesn’t work like this. 
Nor does vaccination.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2021)

“I do not know anyone who’s died” - fuck off 
 a Tory attitude and you’re giving out that it’s you who’s the rebel


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2021)

There you go, Griff has outed themselves as somewhere between a bit of a loon and a complete fucking loon.

Clearly they missed the news that the NHS was not far away from collapsing back in January, with hospitals in Kent overwhelmed, and patients being transferred to hospitals as far away as Plymouth & Bristol.  

Without the latest lockdown we could easily have ended-up like India has now, with people dying in the queues outside of hospital, because they can't admit anymore patients, they are out of beds, and running out of drugs & oxygen, that's what the anti-lockdown loons seem to want to happen here.


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> “I do not know anyone who’s died” - fuck off
> a Tory attitude and you’re giving out that it’s you who’s the rebel



Oh fuck off. I meant personally.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> <snip>
> *I don't know anybody who have died, but have heard of three seperate occasions of Covid-19 being put on the death certificate rather than the heart attacks and stroke of the elderly three. Add that to the BBC figures flashed before our eyes every day of deaths within 28 days of any reason with a positive test and that concerns me.*
> <snip>


There it is! Well done


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Oh fuck off. I meant personally.


Exactly. You only meant personally


----------



## LDC (Apr 24, 2021)

It's quite a nasty virus and if you have a respiritory problem it could be very bad for you indeed.

_And also quite often if you don't have any respiratory problems, so that point of yours is bullshit._

I have a mate who is a parmedic in East London and up to Easter last year it was rife, then it tailed off. Came back in the Winter.

_Yes, and....?_

I know one person hospitalised with a clot on his lungs, nasty but he recovered. He's very overweight and admits to himself he eats unhealthily. A few other people diagnosed and had a few shitty days.

_Again, so what... overweight and unhealthy people not quite worth worrying about?_

Last year when it was novel precautions were rightly taken...

_Novel means new and yet officially named, not just novel "Oh I haven't seen it before" but now I know all about it so things are fine._

...but now much more is known and the risks are far better known i.e. the risks are far less.

_Yes, much more is known. But what risks are you talking about? For who? In what circumstances? And advice has changed according to what we know now that we didn't know a year ago. And also risk can't be divided into solely individual risk as it gets transmitted from person to person._

I don't know anybody who have died, but have heard of three seperate occasions of Covid-19 being put on the death certificate rather than the heart attacks and stroke of the elderly three.

_Bollocks rumour often repeated by people with no basis in fact or understanding about how the death certification process works. BTW I know 2 men in their 40s who have died of this, one after months on ICU and ECMO. But who you or I know dying or not is irrelevant, look at any of the figures for numbers dead in any country you want._

Add that to the BBC figures flashed before our eyes every day of deaths within 28 days of any reason with a positive test and that concerns me.

_In what way does it 'concern you'? How about the rest of the world's news channels? Watched any news in Brasil or India recently? They in on 'it' too?_

Vaccinate the elderly and vulnerable, of course. Let the rest of us get on with life properly.

_See above re: viruses being transmitted from person to person._

Hancock and Johnson are a pair of cunts...

_A rare point of agreement._

...and Blair wants every man, woman and child to be jabbed as he's so concerned for our well-being.

_Expand on that then?_


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Exactly. You only meant personally



Well I can't speak for you can I?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Well I can't speak for you can I?


You halfwit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Add that to the BBC figures flashed before our eyes every day of deaths within 28 days of any reason with a positive test and that concerns me.



Why, because you are an ignorant twat?

The excess deaths recorded since the start of all this is very close to the total included in the '28 days' figure of over 127k, but falls somewhat short of the over 150k  recorded on death certificates, which indicates the '28 days' figure is fairly accurate.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

He's a fiddled death certificate twat.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

Fiddled death certificate twats are well on the road in my my experience.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

Because it always leads to _why_ they are being fiddled? 

So why are they griff?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Fiddled death certificate twats are well on the road in my my experience.



Yep well on the 'died of covid or with covid' dual-carriageway.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2021)

letting it rip through all except the old and infirm is a bit unfortunate with mutations, too. Any thoughts about that Griff ? 

Similar problem as with the 'herd immunity' twats right at the beginning of all this.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

If he's a full fiddled death certificate twat, he's got great company with Bill Gates wankers and 5G cunts. You cannot find a Bill Gates wanker who isn't also a fiddle death certificate twat.


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Because it always leads to _why_ they are being fiddled?
> 
> So why are they griff?



Wish I knew. I'm just answering the question on my views on Covid. 

Anyway, think my time's up here now.


----------



## Griff (Apr 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> If he's a full fiddled death certificate twat, he's got great company with Bill Gates wankers and 5G cunts. You cannot find a Bill Gates wanker who isn't also a fiddle death certificate twat.



One final lol!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

Be careful out there griff. 
Good luck, sincerely.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 24, 2021)

No doubt Griff is putting a nice polish on his "Urban monothought clique" excuses, even as I write...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2021)

Please don't go


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> It's quite a nasty virus and if you have a respiritory problem it could be very bad for you indeed. I have a mate who is a parmedic in East London and up to Easter last year it was rife, then it tailed off. Came back in the Winter.
> 
> I know one person hospitalised with a clot on his lungs, nasty but he recovered. He's very overweight and admits to himself he eats unhealthily. A few other people diagnosed and had a few shitty days.
> Last year when it was novel precautions were rightly taken, but now much more is known and the risks are far better known i.e. the risks are far less.
> ...


Because they have to put down every condition that the subject had when they died.

Because covid could well have been, given how it is so damaging, the thing that decided whether those heart attacks were going tobbe fatal or not.

Doctors don't generally make shit up on death certificates, even during the first few months of an unfolding novel medical disaster


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

Wow I wonder why people might look at alternative sources  jfc


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2021)

Anyway, urban shit responses aside, it appears that there was a big turnout today (thread)


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Wow I wonder why people might look at alternative sources  jfc


Bur this is an alternative source? Which says it all lol


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Wow I wonder why people might look at alternative sources  jfc


I think people are just letting off steam/taking the piss. I'm sure griff would see it that way.


----------



## maomao (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.


Think you've asked this question the wrong way round.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> I really don't get U75 these days, it used to be a site of rebellion, yet any view of anti government oppression ie vaccination passports, lockdowns, restrictions etc are seen as loons.
> 
> I'm not trolling by any means, so don't want any abuse, I'm just curious as to why people are like this and where it comes from.



I don't recall in the last 20 years U75 ever being a site of rebellion against scientific method.


----------



## keybored (Apr 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I don't recall in the last 20 years U75 ever being a site of rebellion against scientific method.


110 people believed "The plane does not take off".


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2021)

not to mention the beans and cheese fiasco I take it back


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 24, 2021)

Griff said:


> Wish I knew. I'm just answering the question on my views on Covid.
> 
> Anyway, think my time's up here now.



There’s a few on here who advocate police violence towards these conspiraloon/anti-lockdown demo’s - funny auld place urban. Don’t be a stranger mate


----------



## spitfire (Apr 24, 2021)

keybored said:


> 110 people believed "The plane does not take off".



When presented with science and facts some of us have changed our stance on that. 

Found this stuck on an Uber bike earlier. It has been dealt with.


----------



## tim (Apr 24, 2021)

I've only just realised that the Great Reset is a different conspiracy theory fromThe Great Replacement.  Those Rothschilds clearly don't believe in keeping all their eggs in one basket. Are there any other Great ......... theories out there that I should be aware of?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 24, 2021)

Grand Unified Theory is nuttiest of all


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 24, 2021)

tim said:


> Are there any other Great ......... theories out there that I should be aware of?



Great Britain


----------



## tim (Apr 24, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Great Britain



Land of hopeless Tories!


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 24, 2021)

spitfire said:


> When presented with science and facts some of us have changed our stance on that.
> 
> Found this stuck on an Uber bike earlier. It has been dealt with.
> 
> View attachment 264800


I've never seen a mask with a job.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 24, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> I've never seen a mask with a job.



I bet he didn’t get dressed like this for free.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 24, 2021)

I imagine Griff 's probably gone by now, but if not, or for anyone who's thinking along similar lines, I thought this text was useful:





						Anarchy, Lockdown and Crypto-Eugenics: A critical response from some anarchists in Wales & England
					

A text submitted anonymously to Montreal Counter-Info, critiquing covid-denialist, conspiracist, and "anti-lockdown" ideas within the anarchist movement.




					libcom.org
				






> Rather than make vague statements for #freedom in the style of the Tea party right, we must locate and attack the instruments of power and control. “Lockdown” has come to mean a myriad of very contrasting measures – from asking people to stay at home to policed curfews, from enforcing meager workplace health and safety to the breaking of strikes, from closing businesses and schools to violent prison lockdowns (the term’s original meaning), from fining tourists and quarantine hotels to detaining migrants in military camps. It should be obvious which of these as anarchists we must attack, and which we can leave alone – or even fight for.
> 
> We must define our targets and recognise our enemies. Free business has nothing to do with our freedom. Simply opposing lockdown “edicts from on high” is as empty as supporting all protest. In the UK we have seen large, rowdy Covid-conspiracy demos led by celebrity anti-Semites, but we have also seen unpolitical gatherings fighting the police – as well as organised demonstrations for black lives. The US presents an even simpler dichotomy. Nothing could be clearer than the difference between the late-Spring business protests against Democratic governors and the Summer’s black uprising against the police. The first stood for the rights of small businesses and merged into the right-wing militia movement. The second exploded anger at the cops, expropriated goods and created temporary autonomous spaces. As anarchists we know where we stand.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Anyway, urban shit responses aside, it appears that there was a big turnout today (thread)



The video I just saw made it look tens of thousands. Quite shocking. Can't find the video now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2021)

tim said:


> Land of hopeless Tories!


Land of coked up tories


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Land of coked up tories



Land of tories hanging from lamp posts


----------



## krink (Apr 25, 2021)

Griff said:


> Anyway, I'm outta here.


A liar as well as a loon.


----------



## Dystopiary (Apr 25, 2021)

Not ok:
 

eta: Broken link fixed.


----------



## keybored (Apr 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Not ok:
> ttps://twitter.com/bobfrombrockley/status/1386011159183167496


It is now.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 25, 2021)

Griff said:


> It's quite a nasty virus and if you have a respiritory problem it could be very bad for you indeed. I have a mate who is a parmedic in East London and up to Easter last year it was rife, then it tailed off. Came back in the Winter.
> 
> I know one person hospitalised with a clot on his lungs, nasty but he recovered. He's very overweight and admits to himself he eats unhealthily. A few other people diagnosed and had a few shitty days.
> Last year when it was novel precautions were rightly taken, but now much more is known and the risks are far better known i.e. the risks are far less.
> ...



Griff, instead of shouting at you like you're a moron, I'd ask you to bear in mind how death certificates are filled out. The doctors will not be writing "covid 19" and that's that, most of the time, because a virus doesn't kill in and of itself, it causes the body to respond in ways that lead to death. 

The death certificate will say stroke or heart attack for the "Disease or condition leading directly to death," and then, if there's a positive covid test, that will be included in the section  "other disease or condition, if any, leading to [the disease or condition leading directly to death." There can be several conditions listed there, not just one.

That's how it works. It's not covid being written down as cause of "instead of" other conditions.

For example: 



From here: https://assets.publishing.service.g...l-certificates-of-cause-of-death-covid-19.pdf


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 25, 2021)

scifisam said:


> Griff, instead of shouting at you like you're a moron, I'd ask you to bear in mind how death certificates are filled out. The doctors will not be writing "covid 19" and that's that, most of the time, because a virus doesn't kill in and of itself, it causes the body to respond in ways that lead to death.
> 
> The death certificate will say stroke or heart attack for the "Disease or condition leading directly to death," and then, if there's a positive covid test, that will be included in the section  "other disease or condition, if any, leading to [the disease or condition leading directly to death." There can be several conditions listed there, not just one.
> 
> ...


Cheers for posting that - it's strangely fascinating to see how exacting the procedures are for certifying death.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

Surrounding them like they've struck gold 🙃


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

Endless grift. Everywhere.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

I never check twitter but slightly reassured that covidiots is trending


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> There’s a few on here who advocate police violence towards these conspiraloon/anti-lockdown demo’s - funny auld place urban. Don’t be a stranger mate


This.

Good to see you posting Griff


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2021)

What saddens me about Griff's unhappy appearance here yesterday is that he knows what urban is. We don't blindly accept what the government says and certainly not a tory one. If the whole pandemic and lockdown was a government ploy, this is the place it would be called out.

We don't like lockdown but understand that a public health emergency rewrites the rules.

So Griff, if you're lurking, think about who is likely to be right, the cynical, sceptical bastards of urban, or Gillian McKeith and Lawrence Fox


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> So Griff, if you're lurking, think about who is likely to be right, the cynical, sceptical bastards of urban, or Gillian McKeith and Lawrence Fox



That idiot Gillian McKeith has claimed the India’s Covid crisis “is not what it seems”, fuck knows what she thinks it is.  🤷‍♂️

I didn't know much about her, but this from her wikipedia page gave me enough of an insight into her, to know she's barking mad.



> Numerous dieting and lifestyle plans supported by McKeith, such as the concept of the detox diet and the value of colonic irrigation, are not supported by scientific research, nor are her claims that through examining people's tongues and stool samples she can identify their ailments and dietary needs. McKeith possesses no qualifications in nutrition or medicine from accredited institutions, and in 2007 agreed with the Advertising Standards Authority to stop using the title "Doctor".


----------



## IC3D (Apr 25, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Surrounding them like they've struck gold 🙃


 a mental health nurse and the other is wearing a hidden disability lanyard, cynically covering herself for breaking the nmc code of conduct by attending I reckon. Dicks.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

The one holding the placard is not a nurse.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

But dressed up like one. Incredible.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 25, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> But dressed up like one. Incredible.


I looked at the thread she has a twitter saying she is a mental health nurse not NHS.


----------



## LDC (Apr 25, 2021)

IC3D said:


> I looked at the thread she has a twitter saying she is a mental health nurse not NHS.



Still, it is entirely possible to be working in the NHS as a nurse and have some totally batshit views about covid and the pandemic, I've met a few of them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2021)

I do like this reply to Gillian McKeith, "The likelihood of those women being actual nurses, is about the same as you being an actual Doctor".


----------



## IC3D (Apr 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Still, it is entirely possible to be working in the NHS as a nurse and have some totally batshit views about covid and the pandemic, I've met a few of them.


I'm not making a statement just that's what's on her twitter.
I know plenty of nurses not having the vaccine. Up to them I'm not getting into one about it today though.
Not met any loons just nopes


----------



## LDC (Apr 25, 2021)

A nurse I chatted to last year was convinced the pandemic was all exaggerated, and was going to refuse to have any vaccine, and said she would also rather die than have to take any daily medication for an illness she might get.

It's hard not to be a bit like wtf you proper fucking thick weirdo about that.


----------



## keybored (Apr 25, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> But dressed up like one. Incredible.


Must be one of them "Crisis Actors" these people are so fond of.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 25, 2021)

Should have invited the IDF over to police the riot ( well would be a RIOT when the IDF spotted the star of Davids 😈 ).
 its win-win Palestinians get a break and stupid evil people get hurt a lot


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2021)

IC3D said:


> I looked at the thread she has a twitter saying she is a mental health nurse not NHS.


Aye a mental health nurse alright


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Aye a mental health nurse alright


The responses in the comments are great.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 25, 2021)

In other news let's call them a real nurse is fighting a £10'000 fine for protesting for better pay and conditions. Pleasingly people easily crowdfunded her out of trouble








						Law firm takes up case of nurse fined £10,000 for 1% pay protest
					

Karen Reissmann, a frontline worker throughout the pandemic, was given the fixed penalty by Greater Manchester police




					www.theguardian.com
				




Maybe she's more a threat to the state than the idiots


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2021)

Some people here will remember my yoga teaching neighbours, from such shows as The ones who abandoned their dying dog last Summer.
I just bumped into them and said I'd had the vaccine (in context of i'm fine thanks but wasn't yesterday) and their reaction was a perfect mix of disapproval and shock, looked like genuine shock that I'd chosen to be vaccinated. "you've had the vacccine!" she said, like i thought you were not that type or something.
The shock is a really bad sign, i think in their circle it must be pretty standard to not have it.

I've been thinking about the whole thing and reckon that a unifying factor in the refusers (not the hesitant) is a kind of extreme individualism, which goes for right wing nutjobs and for full on yoga/ hippies as well, no such thing as society we're all just masters of our own destiny and fuck the rest of them losers, etc.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 26, 2021)

bimble said:


> Some people here will remember my yoga teaching neighbours, from such shows as The ones who abandoned their dying dog last Summer.
> I just bumped into them and said I'd had the vaccine (in context of i'm fine thanks but wasn't yesterday) and their reaction was a perfect mix of disapproval and shock, looked like genuine shock that I'd chosen to be vaccinated. "you've had the vacccine!" she said, like i thought you were not that type or something.
> The shock is a really bad sign, i think in their circle it must be pretty standard to not have it.
> 
> I've been thinking about the whole thing and reckon that a unifying factor in the refusers (not the hesitant) is a kind of extreme individualism, which goes for right wing nutjobs and for full on yoga/ hippies as well, no such thing as society we're all just masters of our own destiny and fuck the rest of them losers, etc.


I agree, but from my experience the hippy individualists _think_ they're the most community minded people going, but it usually turns out to be a very specific community eg them and their mates, or a belief that the rest of the community would benefit from following their example. The ones I know genuinely seem to believe that their actions during the pandemic (not wearing masks, complaining about the deep state and the paedos) are about defending the whole community from the elites.


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2021)

It’s disconcerting when I think through people I used to know, ex-friends, old boyfriends etc, I reckon possibly the majority will probably be refusing the vaccine. This is quite a revealing moment in that way isn’t it.


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 26, 2021)

bimble said:


> Some people here will remember my yoga teaching neighbours, from such shows as The ones who abandoned their dying dog last Summer.
> I just bumped into them and said I'd had the vaccine (in context of i'm fine thanks but wasn't yesterday) and their reaction was a perfect mix of disapproval and shock, looked like genuine shock that I'd chosen to be vaccinated. "you've had the vacccine!" she said, like i thought you were not that type or something.
> The shock is a really bad sign, i think in their circle it must be pretty standard to not have it.
> 
> I've been thinking about the whole thing and reckon that a unifying factor in the refusers (not the hesitant) is a kind of extreme individualism, which goes for right wing nutjobs and for full on yoga/ hippies as well, no such thing as society we're all just masters of our own destiny and fuck the rest of them losers, etc.


"Mariella, I don't think Downward Dog is going to help this time. Gather Cyan, Cheyenne and Joshua-Ezekiel and I'll get the Mandalas"
"The Really big ones that confuse me?"
"Yes, Shiva protect us"


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> "Mariella, I don't think Downward Dog is going to help this time. Gather Cyan, Cheyenne and Joshua-Ezekiel and I'll get the Mandalas"
> "The Really big ones that confuse me?"
> "Yes, Shiva protect us"


Thing is they don't feel at risk from the covid, themselves, and thats it thats the end of their thinking on the subject.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 26, 2021)

same people would neck a bottle of random juices and herbs at a festival because it sounds healthy.


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2021)

Its so many kinds of selfish at this point, like they must know, even in the abstract, that the more people get jabbed the more likely they are to be able to run their yoga retreat holiday for paying guests in Spain later this year.
So me getting jabbed is part of that, helps the chances of them getting to do what they want. 
But they won't do it themselves, It's parasitic.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 26, 2021)

bimble said:


> Its so many kinds of selfish at this point, like they must know, even in the abstract, that the more people get jabbed the more likely they are to be able to run their yoga retreat holiday for paying guests in Spain later this year.
> So me getting jabbed is part of that, helps the chances of them getting to do what they want.
> But they won't do it themselves, It's parasitic.


Nothing spiritual about these folks. Dewy eyed selfish facists. I have no time left for these folks.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 26, 2021)

bimble said:


> Some people here will remember my yoga teaching neighbours, from such shows as The ones who abandoned their dying dog last Summer.
> I just bumped into them and said I'd had the vaccine (in context of i'm fine thanks but wasn't yesterday) and their reaction was a perfect mix of disapproval and shock, looked like genuine shock that I'd chosen to be vaccinated. "you've had the vacccine!" she said, like i thought you were not that type or something.
> The shock is a really bad sign, i think in their circle it must be pretty standard to not have it.
> 
> I've been thinking about the whole thing and reckon that a unifying factor in the refusers (not the hesitant) is a kind of extreme individualism, which goes for right wing nutjobs and for full on yoga/ hippies as well, no such thing as society we're all just masters of our own destiny and fuck the rest of them losers, etc.


Too damn pure for the vacinne. That's what it comes down too. Fuck the rest of us.


----------



## bimble (Apr 26, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Too damn pure for the vacinne. That's what it comes down too. Fuck the rest of us.


Too pure or too clever, something yeah. I feel angry about it today. Did have a very shit weekend, a miniflu, can't exactly recommend the whole experience but feel like i've done by tiny bit. The next door neighbour's doses should have been given to the old man i know who is in hospital in delhi right now.


----------



## LDC (Apr 26, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Nothing spiritual about these folks. Dewy eyed selfish facists. I have no time left for these folks.



Yeah, I think the pandemic has exposed many things, one of which is the selfish individualism and nasty reactionary beliefs of much of the 'alternative' health and new age scene.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I think the pandemic has exposed many things, one of which is the selfish individualism and nasty reactionary beliefs of much of the 'alternative' health and new age scene.


I think it's a bit bigger than that - it's exposed the political decay / splintering of a whole alternative scene, that encompasses the new agey stuff but but also many green-inclined people, lifestyle anarchists, the festival scene. In this area some of the people most involved in Extinction Rebellion have gone down the covid denial route. I guess most of them were conspiracy-inclined before but there still seemed enough common ground, now there seems such a chasm in belief systems.


----------



## LDC (Apr 26, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I think it's a bit bigger than that - it's exposed the political decay / splintering of a whole alternative scene, that encompasses the new agey stuff but but also many green-inclined people, lifestyle anarchists, the festival scene. In this area some of the people most involved in Extinction Rebellion have gone down the covid denial route. I guess most of them were conspiracy-inclined before but there still seemed enough common ground, now there seems such a chasm in belief systems.



Yeah totally, I think the left activist (especially environmental) scene is rife for it. All that swirling ill-thought through stuff about elites, finance capital, WTO, secret conferences deciding the fate of the world, health obsession, etc. that's so commonplace there definitely can easily lead to it.


----------



## pug (Apr 26, 2021)

Apparently the people who have had the vaccine _shed_ or something that could be damaging to covidiots.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 26, 2021)

Also the lack of self awareness, political awareness, how they are ending up on the same march as white nationalists and other such far right nut jobs. Oh its because we are uniting as one! Whoop whoop!

No its because you're part of the same narcissistic pro death ideology, Owen, no matter how many Chakras you've bothered this morning.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I think the pandemic has exposed many things, one of which is the selfish individualism and nasty reactionary beliefs of much of the 'alternative' health and new age scene.


"no one is the boss of me", whispered under the breath with half open eyes whilst sat in the full lotus position.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 26, 2021)

pug said:


> Apparently the people who have had the vaccine _shed_ or something that could be damaging to covidiots.



Shedding spike proteins according the video I got sent by text today.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I think it's a bit bigger than that - it's exposed the political decay / splintering of a whole alternative scene, that encompasses the new agey stuff but but also many green-inclined people, lifestyle anarchists, the festival scene. In this area some of the people most involved in Extinction Rebellion have gone down the covid denial route. I guess most of them were conspiracy-inclined before but there still seemed enough common ground, now there seems such a chasm in belief systems.


The ‘hinterland’ that at one time anarchists thought were allies


----------



## existentialist (Apr 26, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Shedding spike proteins according the video I got sent by text today.


Which, of course, is exactly what infected people do. Only for longer. And with more viable virus.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 26, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Shedding spike proteins according the video I got sent by text today.


Oh no we might accidentally vaccinate the nutters.


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2021)

Fuck me, I got called a loon the other day, have a listen to youselves you fucking nutters.  Oi Lynne what are you some kind of sociapath? Angry middle class socialist? Or a working class socialist with politics of envy? I suspect the former. 
Either way, you're not part of Urban I want to listen to so don't do the fucking shouty SWP shit with me, eh.

Rubbershoes, I'd only ever seen LauranceFox on Question Time once so not part of my thinking or ever will be. Also cheers for the thumbs up, appreciated. No worries, I''ve not gone down any rabbit hole. 

Bishie and Numbers another thumbs up!


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

any actual content to that post?


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2021)

Not really but has that ever been condtional on here?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

Good point well made


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2021)

Griff said:


> Fuck me, I got called a loon the other day, have a listen to youselves you fucking nutters.  Oi Lynne what are you some kind of sociapath? Angry middle class socialist? Or a working class socialist with politics of envy? I suspect the former.
> Either way, you're not part of Urban I want to listen to so don't do the fucking shouty SWP shit with me, eh.
> 
> Rubbershoes, I'd only ever seen LauranceFox on Question Time once so not part of my thinking or ever will be. Also cheers for the thumbs up, appreciated. No worries, I''ve not gone down any rabbit hole.
> ...


You got called a loon?

Can't think what would have given anyone that idea.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 27, 2021)

the problem seems to be:
Social Responsibility (incl. following guidance from a broadly corrupt, immoral government) _-vs-_ Personal Freedom (and personal bodily autonomy is considered a basic human right)

and there are battle lines being drawn that look as if they will cut clean across many long-established political lines. much like 'identarianism' is doing. like brexit has done.

we aren't prepared for it, in our political foxholes, and It's going to be messy.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> It’s disconcerting when I think through people I used to know, ex-friends, old boyfriends etc, I reckon possibly the majority will probably be refusing the vaccine. This is quite a revealing moment in that way isn’t it.



I only know one person who's definitely refused it and he's been given a lot of grief for it.


----------



## marshall (Apr 27, 2021)

Yep, the anarcho punk ex-squatter now professional dog walker to the rich and lazy down the road thinks I’m seriously compromised for having the vaccine, as does my flat earth believing QAnon-backing brother in law. United in their arrogance.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2021)

Griff said:


> Fuck me, I got called a loon the other day, have a listen to youselves you fucking nutters.



So none of those people marching on Saturday were 'fucking nutters',  then?

And some Urbans _are_ 'fucking nutters', because they tend to favour facts, science, logic, rationality** over made-up conspiracies and anti-science?

**and OK, some insults and abuse  towards the worst of the idiot conspiracy theorists? Those who you at no point criticise?

I think you've got everything exactly the wrong way about. Just IMO like


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2021)

William, why have you quoted my drunken post from last night and used it to talk about people on Saturday?


----------



## bimble (Apr 27, 2021)

pug said:


> Apparently the people who have had the vaccine _shed_ or something that could be damaging to covidiots.


oh interesting, i though the neighbour pulled back from me in sort of physical horror when i mentioned i'm one of the vaccinated now.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2021)

Griff said:


> William, why have you quoted my drunken post from last night and used it to talk about people on Saturday?


It's called "making a point". You really should try it some time.


----------



## bimble (Apr 27, 2021)

I can see a whole shit science fiction story where the vaccinated and unvaccinated will retreat from each other, avoid being in the same rooms, so his whole yoga class will be smaller but pure and free from the taint of the vaccine-shedders & nobody who isn't a loon will carry on going.


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's called "making a point". You really should try it some time.



Mate, you do realise when I'm talking to people (in this case William) I know them personally and don't need some random (you) to try and look clever by piping up with some kind of insult.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2021)

Griff said:


> Mate, you do realise when I'm talking to people (in this case William) I know them personally and don't need some random (you) to try and look clever by piping up with some kind of insult.


Oh no! I've blown it by trying to look clever   

And that's _Mr_ mate to you...


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 27, 2021)

Griff said:


> Fuck me, I got called a loon the other day, have a listen to youselves you fucking nutters.  Oi Lynne what are you some kind of sociapath? Angry middle class socialist? Or a working class socialist with politics of envy? I suspect the former.
> Either way, you're not part of Urban I want to listen to so don't do the fucking shouty SWP shit with me, eh.
> 
> Rubbershoes, I'd only ever seen LauranceFox on Question Time once so not part of my thinking or ever will be. Also cheers for the thumbs up, appreciated. No worries, I''ve not gone down any rabbit hole.
> ...


So, did you get a chance to read that article I posted, and what did you make of it if so? Or you could just carry on calling people fucking shouty SWP nutters, up to you like.


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Oh no! I've blown it by trying to look clever
> 
> And that's _Mr_ mate to you...


FFS, did you forget to check the chart showing who Griff does and doesn't know personally before posting? Classic schoolboy error, that.


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2021)

I'll and give it a read today.


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2021)

*try


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

Occasionally I think it may be a good idea to try engaging with some of these anti-lockdown, anti-vaxxer, Covid-sceptic people, and maybe nudge them into assessing their sources of information more critically.

Then I see people like this (and there were several more on Saturday's 'March for Freedom' in London) and think, what's the point. Voluntary mask-wearing and Covid vaccination certificates = the Holocaust? Breathtaking.


----------



## xenon (Apr 27, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Shedding spike proteins according the video I got sent by text today.



Does this mean they're inclined to stay in doors, away from the vaccinated?

What a shame...

Also,  I've always despised and distrusted the new age alternative hippy melure. It so obviously exudes a consumerist style individualism, confirmation bias thinking, and smug narcissistic anti sociality 

Fucking hippies.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Will be strange if their mind changes in the following years and they see that it was an actual pandemic and that millions died. Their memory of themselves during that time will be of them standing outside a tube station  or stomping through a supermarket bellowing dangerous misinformation that could directly link to people being harmed. I suppose that'll be too painful to own up to so it'll be a mental fight to keep the "it was all a hoax" thing going until they die. They've got some serious skin in in the game - smug selfies of them everywhere without masks etc. As I said, if and when we come out of this, there'll be a lot of processing of it by the world, a lot of reflection and it'll not age well for those who have put people at risk throughout and encouraged others too. It's sad really, feel a bit sorry for em.



I think this is key for anyone who wants to try and persuade them away from their myth-beliefs.

they (the ones in photos protesting it all online/handing out leaflets about it) are massively invested now. For them to dial it back now would involve too much psychic pain about their initial actions and behaviour. Too much shame and regret.

Unless, maybe, possibly, one could lead them to understanding that there was indeed a conspiracy, but the conspiracy was aimed at tricking people into believing in the things these people currently believe in.

So they _were right _about there being a conspiracy. They can still trust themselves and be proud of uncovering a conspiracy. Just not the one(s) they initially suspected.


----------



## bimble (Apr 27, 2021)

the yellow star thing makes me so upset i can't even tell if its fury or something else. I do hate them though, every one who thinks its a good idea to wear that because they can't go in the pub.


----------



## LDC (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm a bit baffled as to what you're railing against Griff - the way some of us are taking the piss out of some of the anti-lockdown/anti-vax etc. crowd? The lockdown/vaccine acceptance among us, who should be 'rebelling' as you put it? That you think we're lumping in all the anti-lockdown people together and painting them as all beyond help? Or are you skeptical of the whole thing (lockdown measures etc.) or maybe just aspects of it? What's going on? Be useful to know as at the moment it's a bit unclear to me what you're actually pissed off about.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Occasionally I think it may be a good idea to try engaging with some of these anti-lockdown, anti-vaxxer, Covid-sceptic people, and maybe nudge them into assessing their sources of information more critically.
> 
> Then I see people like this (and there were several more on Saturday's 'March for Freedom' in London) and think, what's the point. Voluntary mask-wearing and Covid vaccination certificates = the Holocaust? Breathtaking.


The grinning.

Thing is, they are so far gone, so fused with emotive selfishness, that their own behaviour has been blindsided.

As said, my friend who I've lost to this shit, sends round the most poisinous shit, and the rest of the group of old school mates - with a fair few centre right types in it - all then text each other saying "what the actual fuck has happened to him?". Which suggests to me there's a huge amount of "waking up" if they ever start ot move away from it that these people will do which will be painful, especially if they are warring with family etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> the yellow star thing makes me so upset i can't even tell if its fury or something else. I do hate them though, every one who thinks its a good idea to wear that because they can't go in the pub.


the genocide meme that they all love also triggers me as much. Genocide? Because you can't fucking sit inside a pub and have to wear a mask at Big Tesco? You are a fucking waste of space.


----------



## Poot (Apr 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> the yellow star thing makes me so upset i can't even tell if its fury or something else. I do hate them though, every one who thinks its a good idea to wear that because they can't go in the pub.


Every time someone compares the pandemic to the war, i lose my shit (more than anything because i have a 15 year old boy who i won't be waving goodbye to anytime soon). But it's all an absolute game to these people, winding people up. They literally have nothing better to do. Ugh. Surely this is now hate speech?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

"Do you remember covid - frightening time, weren't it? Did you know anyone who died?"

"Oh it was a load of old bollocks, I stood outside Brixton tube at screamed at people to tear off their masks for freedom".

That will really not age well.


----------



## LDC (Apr 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the genocide meme that they all love also triggers me as much. Genocide? Because you can't fucking sit inside a pub and have to wear a mask at Big Tesco? You are a fucking waste of space.



I mean I totally agree. But for a moment I think it's worth trying to ignore that if possible, and get what's going on underneath it for them, which I think is basically fear. And that's kind of interesting and maybe important to realize. Like fear of what, and why?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> FFS, did you forget to check the chart showing who Griff does and doesn't know personally before posting? Classic schoolboy error, that.


I know, I know. I fucked up - no need to rub my nose in it!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I mean I totally agree. But for a moment I think it's worth trying to ignore that if possible, and get what's going on underneath it for them, which I think is basically fear. And that's kind of interesting and maybe important to realize. Like fear of what, and why?


I'm not sure whether fear is necessarily the root - perhaps _personality. _If you're inclined to be anti authority, highly individualist, and have an uncanny faith in your own thinking, then I think it's a natural position to take. 

I've been absoloutly terrified over hte months, at various points, perhaps that's why I've clung so strongly to "those whose position suggest they know what they are on about". Perhaps that's just the otherside of the coin - blind alligence. 

But it does come down for me a question of who to trust? Imperial, Oxford, Harvard, the NHS? Or randoms. I played my cards, ifswim.

So I'm not sure about fear. More "general outlook" determining this stuff.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Occasionally I think it may be a good idea to try engaging with some of these anti-lockdown, anti-vaxxer, Covid-sceptic people, and maybe nudge them into assessing their sources of information more critically.
> 
> Then I see people like this (and there were several more on Saturday's 'March for Freedom' in London) and think, what's the point. Voluntary mask-wearing and Covid vaccination certificates = the Holocaust? Breathtaking.


IME, engaging with them, unless they're on the very beginning of the slippery slope, just tends to feed the beast. There's clearly a bug in some brains which says "if someone is arguing against what I believe, that proves it's true".


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm a bit baffled as to what you're railing against Griff - the way some of us are taking the piss out of some of the anti-lockdown/anti-vax etc. crowd? The lockdown/vaccine acceptance among us, who should be 'rebelling' as you put it? That you think we're lumping in all the anti-lockdown people together and painting them as all beyond help? Or are you skeptical of the whole thing (lockdown measures etc.) or maybe just aspects of it? What's going on? Be useful to know as at the moment it's a bit unclear to me what you're actually pissed off about.


I won't say that this is true for Griff, but every poster I've ever seen on here who starts out with the whole "they might have a point" schtick ends up going the full conspiraloon. I think they think they're gently easing us into THE TROOF.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I think it's a bit bigger than that - it's exposed the political decay / splintering of a whole alternative scene, that encompasses the new agey stuff but but also many green-inclined people, lifestyle anarchists, the festival scene. In this area some of the people most involved in Extinction Rebellion have gone down the covid denial route. I guess most of them were conspiracy-inclined before but there still seemed enough common ground, now there seems such a chasm in belief systems.



I think as well, being middle class white people who almost 100% exclusively spend time with other middle class people is a factor in new age types going down these rabbit holes.

Friends who have family in India, Brazil, etc. tend to be most eager to get vaccinated and most appreciative of the privilege.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

o'brien has a toe to toe over a monkey in a cage


----------



## LDC (Apr 27, 2021)

Doesn't take long to get to "...us, the English people..." take it back type stuff does it?


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> So none of those people marching on Saturday were 'fucking nutters',  then?
> 
> And some Urbans _are_ 'fucking nutters', because they tend to favour facts, science, logic, rationality** over made-up conspiracies and anti-science?



_ETA: Not intending to target you above others here, William of Walworth_


Also some of us (or at least this one anyway) identify as nutters because we've been living with a diagnosed psychiatric condition for (in my case 23) years.

With all that entails, including state intervention of varying degrees of helpfulness/harmfulness.

My condition (Complex PTSD) does not alter my relationship with reality (in the sense that I have never been delusional or psychotic) but the lived experiences that have arisen from that diagnosis do impact my reaction to seeing words like "nutter", "loon", and "crazy" used as insults, tbf.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> o'brien has a toe to toe over a monkey in a cage



O'Brien - 'I am maintaining epic amounts of patience with a deeply, deeply delusional individual'. 

And, at the end of the call, 'Well, thank you Jarvis, I must say I preferred your earlier work'.


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> IME, engaging with them, unless they're on the very beginning of the slippery slope, just tends to feed the beast. There's clearly a bug in some brains which says "if someone is arguing against what I believe, that proves it's true".


Sadly I think you’re right.

I have tried with one person, but just gave up fairly quickly as she was so irritating. She told me “she would rather die” than have the vaccine; when I told her I’d been jabbed she said she “didn’t judge me” for it (the magnanimity!)

I asked her what was the problem with the vaccine anyway; in response she sent me a page from some gibberish website about Bill Gates wanting to alter everyone’s DNA.

I had a quick look at this website and fairly quickly found several pages of virulent anti-Semitic nonsense, sent one back to her saying “this is where you get your info from?” and “never send me links like that again”.

She was mortified, but when I asked how had she come across this rubbish (I would categorise her as on the left, but clearly having fallen down the rabbit hole), she said (and I quote): “I typed ‘Bill Gates is evil’ into Google and this was the first hit I got”.

After that I stopped responding to her messages. Life’s too short.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> She was mortified, but when I asked how had she come across this rubbish (I would categorise her as on the left, but clearly having fallen down the rabbit hole), she said (and I quote): “I typed ‘Bill Gates is evil’ into Google and this was the first hit I got”.



Research!


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

One of the things I find worrying is that some people who went along to that march (and it looked huge, despite police reports of 10,000 or less) will not have been full loon, but were maybe drawn in because of doubts about the wisdom of the government's Covid strategy, lost their jobs, been furloughed, got into debt, their businesses tanked etc. Then they meet loads of people at the march and inevitably will be exposed to full conspiraloonery, either from demagogues /grifters making speeches or loon leaflets etc. I've seen several people tweeting about what a friendly and supportive atmosphere it was there. This will only make the crazed theories seem more acceptable. "Well I know it sounds bizarre but he was a really nice bloke".

I was looking back on Urban and several months ago these demos were attracting very few people, hundreds at the most. 
But it's grown and grown. Like a virus


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I'm not sure whether fear is necessarily the root - perhaps _personality. _If you're inclined to be anti authority, highly individualist, and have an uncanny faith in your own thinking, then I think it's a natural position to take.
> 
> I've been absoloutly terrified over hte months, at various points, perhaps that's why I've clung so strongly to "those whose position suggest they know what they are on about". Perhaps that's just the otherside of the coin - blind alligence.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the same personality types are those who fall victim to cults like Scientology? Cos that's pretty much what this dull-on conspiraloon belief system is - a cult.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> She was mortified, but when I asked how had she come across this rubbish (I would categorise her as on the left, but clearly having fallen down the rabbit hole), she said (and I quote): “I typed ‘Bill Gates is evil’ into Google and this was the first hit I got”.


never heard of search engine optimisation from the sounds of it


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I was looking back on Urban and several months ago these demos were attracting very few people, hundreds at the most.
> But it's grown and grown. Like a virus



Numbers dropped off as we went into winter, but there was some bloody big ones before that, with speakers like David Icke & Piers Corbyn.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I'm not sure whether fear is necessarily the root - perhaps _personality. _If you're inclined to be anti authority, highly individualist, and have an uncanny faith in your own thinking, then I think it's a natural position to take.



This fits almost exactly with what i have noticed in bristol. The people i know who have gone down this road over the virus and vaccine (not the _other stuff,_ not yet anyway) are almost all self-employed old punks (and by this i mean people involved in early class war and anarcho-punk onwards) - plumbers, electricians etc. Their relationship with specialist knowledge is that they are the ones who have it not the public, and in fact their relationship with the public is one of leveraging that knowledge to their gain, so they think they know what other 'experts' are up to. They are very confident and independent in their knowledge and the lack of others same knowledge - not even lack of knowledge but lack of capability. That is something that was written through the most snobby parts of punk and individualist anarchism. That allied with an individualist ethos can be poisonous, and has been, quite literally in one mates case who was months in hospital. Whereas those from the more socialist tradition i know (that the RA/IWCA/SP end of things) tend to be employed in larger organisations with people above/around them with shared knowledge and collective reliance to get stuff done/kept safe - and i cannot think of single one whose gone to the darkside.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> One of the things I find worrying is that some people who went along to that march (and it looked huge, despite police reports of 10,000 or less) will not have been full loon, but were maybe drawn in because of doubts about the wisdom of the government's Covid strategy, lost their jobs, been furloughed, got into debt, their businesses tanked etc. Then they meet loads of people at the march and inevitably will be exposed to full conspiraloonery, either from demagogues /grifters making speeches or loon leaflets etc. I've seen several people tweeting about what a friendly and supportive atmosphere it was there. This will only make the crazed theories seem more acceptable. "Well I know it sounds bizarre but he was a really nice bloke".
> 
> I was looking back on Urban and several months ago these demos were attracting very few people, hundreds at the most.
> But it's grown and grown. Like a virus



Love bombing  which scientology and others use in partial response to your second post.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I typed ‘Bill Gates is evil’ into Google and this was the first hit I got”.



Donated $1.75bn to the global response to covid, fucking evil bastard.


----------



## LDC (Apr 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Love bombing  which scientology and others use in partial response to your second post.



Yeah, a mix of anxiety, fear, feeling isolated, etc. then going on the demo and finding lots more like them can create a powerful feeling of belonging very quickly.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 27, 2021)

It starts off with speaking you're branes, then it's all Doing Your Own Research, and before you know it you're accidentally getting shot in the face whilst peacefully assaulting a government building with assault weapons to save the government


----------



## pug (Apr 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> I can see a whole shit science fiction story where the vaccinated and unvaccinated will retreat from each other, avoid being in the same rooms, so his whole yoga class will be smaller but pure and free from the taint of the vaccine-shedders & nobody who isn't a loon will carry on going.


This is what I see happening right now, not a story, irl
Think about what kind of person your neighbour is, it suits someone like him to alienate some of his his class members or circle from normal people to control some of them in order to feed his desire to feel powerful, clever, mr big penis etc.


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Numbers dropped off as we went into winter, but there was some bloody big ones before that, with speakers like David Icke & Piers Corbyn.


True. I’d forgotten about those, a big one in Trafalgar Square wasn’t there?


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, a mix of anxiety, fear, feeling isolated, etc. then going on the demo and finding lots more like them can create a powerful feeling of belonging very quickly.


Yes, was just going to post something along those lines. People who've been cooped up with very little contact for a year and suddenly come across loads of friendly people. 

Which does tend to suggest that our (natural) horrified/pisstaking response might push them further into it.  Also true of cults. The most effective way of getting someone out of a cult that I've seen is to quote the actual words of the cult leader (bit difficult here though) where they contradict themselves or did things that were totally at odds with what they preach.


----------



## killer b (Apr 27, 2021)

butchersapron said:


> This fits almost exactly with what i have noticed in bristol. The people i know who have gone down this road over the virus and vaccine (not the _other stuff,_ not yet anyway) are almost all self-employed old punks (and by this i mean people involved in early class war and anarcho-punk onwards) - plumbers, electricians etc. Their relationship with specialist knowledge is that they are the ones who have it not the public, and in fact their relationship with the public is one of leveraging that knowledge to their gain, so they think they know what other 'experts' are up to. They are very confident and independent in their knowledge and the lack of others same knowledge - not even lack of knowledge but lack of capability. That is something that was written through the most snobby parts of punk and individualist anarchism. That allied with an individualist ethos can be poisonous an has been, quite literally in one mates case who was months in hospital. Whereas those from the more socialist tradition i know (that the RA/IWCA/SP end of things) tend to be employed in larger organisations with people above/around them with shared knowledge and collective reliance to get stuff done/kept safe - and i cannot think of single one whose gone to the darkside.


all the  lockdown sceptics in my orbit are small business owners / sole traders / self employed people who's businesses & jobs have been heavily impacted by the restrictions. There doesn't seem to be a similar issue - or at least not as big an issue - with other friends who've lost jobs, lost hours or been furloughed for the last 12 months though.


----------



## bimble (Apr 27, 2021)

pug said:


> This is what I see happening right now, not a story, irl
> Think about what kind of person your neighbour is, it suits someone like him to alienate some of his his class members or circle from normal people to control some of them in order to feed his desire to feel powerful, clever, mr big penis etc.


Some truth in that yeah. And i can feel it in myself, this is becoming a dividing line in my head, don't think i could be friends or fancy someone who refused to have the vaccine, unless you know for medical reasons etc.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

I wonder whether a good approach would be stress the not wanting to pass the virus on to vulnerable people. I only know one person who said she's not having the vaccine but she has rellies who could be vulnerable. Mind you saying that, she's somewhat anti-vaxx for MMR too so unlikely to shift her.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 27, 2021)

killer b said:


> all the  lockdown sceptics in my orbit are small business owners / sole traders / self employed people who's businesses & jobs have been heavily impacted by the restrictions. There doesn't seem to be a similar issue - or at least not as big an issue - with other friends who've lost jobs, lost hours or been furloughed for the last 12 months though.


That's odd, as I know loads of small business owners / sole traders / self employed people, in fact I am meeting 3 of them for a drink at noon, and none are lockdown sceptics, despite being hit hard by the lockdowns.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 27, 2021)

anecdotes based on tiny groups of people rarely make up a bigger picture


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 27, 2021)

ska invita said:


> anecdotes based on tiny groups of people rarely make up a bigger picture


True.

But, OTOH, compliance to the rules has always been astonishing high here, and I think that feeds into the people's thinking concerning the whole overall situation.


----------



## magneze (Apr 27, 2021)

Isn't vaccine take-up well over 90%? That's more than expected. Is it worth stressing about people who don't want it?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> One of the things I find worrying is that some people who went along to that march (and it looked huge, despite police reports of 10,000 or less) will not have been full loon, but were maybe drawn in because of doubts about the wisdom of the government's Covid strategy, lost their jobs, been furloughed, got into debt, their businesses tanked etc. Then they meet loads of people at the march and inevitably will be exposed to full conspiraloonery, either from demagogues /grifters making speeches or loon leaflets etc. I've seen several people tweeting about what a friendly and supportive atmosphere it was there. This will only make the crazed theories seem more acceptable. "Well I know it sounds bizarre but he was a really nice bloke".
> 
> I was looking back on Urban and several months ago these demos were attracting very few people, hundreds at the most.
> But it's grown and grown. Like a virus


It is definitely something people should be keeping a close eye on.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2021)

magneze said:


> Isn't vaccine take-up well over 90%? That's more than expected. Is it worth stressing about people who don't want it?



I think it's worth keeping that sort of perspective in mind. Although there are risks around lower rates among specific groups and areas they probably aren't enough to make a massive impact fingers crossed. 

I think this stuff is dangerous beyond just Covid/Vaccine stuff though. At best they get everywhere and clog up worthwhile stuff with their idiocy, and at worst you start getting the sort of thing seen in the US recently. There definitely seems to be a bad trend there.

Also, they're just really fucking annoying aren't they.


----------



## LDC (Apr 27, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think it's worth keeping that sort of perspective in mind. Although there are risks around lower rates among specific groups and areas they probably aren't enough to make a massive impact fingers crossed.
> 
> I think this stuff is dangerous beyond just Covid/Vaccine stuff though. At best they get everywhere and clog up worthwhile stuff with their idiocy, and at worst you start getting the sort of thing seen in the US recently. There definitely seems to be a bad trend there.
> 
> Also, they're just really fucking annoying aren't they.



Yeah, pretty much what I was going to say. I'm less bothered about small numbers of people not having the vaccine (although there can be specific areas where it has a personal impact) it's more about what's going on politically with this, is it a force that's growing, and if so where is it going to go?

Like with that LBC interview posted earlier; a minute or so from starting off about the lockdown and he's going on about "...taking things back ... the English ... elites, etc."


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

I keep coming back to the word "narcissim." I know we all have narcistic traits, it's part of humanity etc. But smore more so than others, etc...

But break it down for just one minute. Really try and conceptialise the sort of attitude:

I know more than nearly all global scientific communities and institutions.
I know more than whole universes of people who spent their lives studying this.
I know more than the entirety of the world's media, with their myriad of sources
I know more than the NHS
I know more than the all the people who are reporting from the front line
I know more than all the people who know people who have died.
*I know so much more that I don't even follow these stupid rules.*
No one is the boss of me! IT's all a hoax.

Now if that doesn't scream "narcissim", I'm not sure what does.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> the yellow star thing makes me so upset i can't even tell if its fury or something else. I do hate them though, every one who thinks its a good idea to wear that because they can't go in the pub.


Yeah I don't know the words to fully express my contempt for them. Same with the people chucking the word genocide around. I just can't even begin to understand how you could do that.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

emanymton said:


> Yeah I don't know the words to fully express my contempt for them. Same with the people chucking the word genocide around. I just can't even begin to understand how you could do that.


This is the truly scary thing.

With far right arseholes, despite it being a sociopathic belief system, you can kinda predict what they will say next. You know their faulty premises and know the faulty conclusions.

And with standard bread and butter right wingers.

But when someone is trying to convince you that Obama eats children and then just smugly says "do your own research" it all becomes something that seems to be a manifestation of something that appears to be unique.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

anyone with half a brain can run rings around them   

i know lbc can be cuntish, but they never have once entertained this bullshit from my listening. plenty of people cut off etc. even the right wing one in the morning won't entertain it. they DO have debates about lockdown length which is never ever given in the context of conspiracy and can actually be quite engaging (though don't agree with it).


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

"Just hte dictator thing?"


----------



## existentialist (Apr 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I keep coming back to the word "narcissim." I know we all have narcistic traits, it's part of humanity etc. But smore more so than others, etc...
> 
> But break it down for just one minute. Really try and conceptialise the sort of attitude:
> 
> ...


And a fairly fundamental explanation for why people exhibit narcissistic (one of those words it's hard to know when to _stop_ spelling!) tendencies is that they are compensating for deep-seated insecurities about themselves...


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> I can see a whole shit science fiction story where the vaccinated and unvaccinated will retreat from each other, avoid being in the same rooms, so his whole yoga class will be smaller but pure and free from the taint of the vaccine-shedders & nobody who isn't a loon will carry on going.


Indeed, my local new agey / wellness centre (vociferously anti mask / vaccinations and right down the Q-Anon rabbithole from some of their rantings) recently posted on facebook that they are withdrawing from all social media/publicity etc as they are only interested in engaging with 'our tribe' who will find them anyway, and given how busy the car park has been every weekend throughout lockdown I guess they're probably right. Ominously like a cult withdrawing from the mainstream.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Indeed, my local new agey / wellness centre (vociferously anti mask / vaccinations and right down the Q-Anon rabbithole from some of their rantings) recently posted on facebook that they are withdrawing from all social media/publicity etc as they are only interested in engaging with 'our tribe' who will find them anyway, and given how busy the car park has been every weekend throughout lockdown I guess they're probably right. Ominously like a cult withdrawing from the mainstream.


Good let them.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> anyone with half a brain can run rings around them
> 
> i know lbc can be cuntish, but they never have once entertained this bullshit from my listening. plenty of people cut off etc. even the right wing one in the morning won't entertain it. they DO have debates about lockdown length which is never ever given in the context of conspiracy and can actually be quite engaging (though don't agree with it).


That guy ringing in is a fucking deluded cunt.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Indeed, my local new agey / wellness centre (vociferously anti mask / vaccinations and right down the Q-Anon rabbithole from some of their rantings) recently posted on facebook that they are withdrawing from all social media/publicity etc as they are only interested in engaging with 'our tribe' who will find them anyway, and given how busy the car park has been every weekend throughout lockdown I guess they're probably right. Ominously like a cult withdrawing from the mainstream.


thing is, htere is still a very real and present danger of catching covid. or will be in the future. it's all so nuts.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Indeed, my local new agey / wellness centre (vociferously anti mask / vaccinations and right down the Q-Anon rabbithole from some of their rantings) recently posted on facebook that they are withdrawing from all social media/publicity etc as they are only interested in engaging with 'our tribe' who will find them anyway, and given how busy the car park has been every weekend throughout lockdown I guess they're probably right. Ominously like a cult withdrawing from the mainstream.


a place where those above it all can hang out with others who are above it all.


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)

killer b said:


> all the  lockdown sceptics in my orbit are small business owners / sole traders / self employed people who's businesses & jobs have been heavily impacted by the restrictions. There doesn't seem to be a similar issue - or at least not as big an issue - with other friends who've lost jobs, lost hours or been furloughed for the last 12 months though.


mate of mine, a famous german actor, just released an anti lockdown video. Not wearing a star, but certainly drawing parallels to Nazi Germany. 
He's very well off, nice house in the country, kids going to private school, etc.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 27, 2021)

Comedy is when you fall down a man hole and die. Tragedy is when I cut my finger.


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

littleseb said:


> mate of mine, a famous german actor, just released an anti lockdown video. Not wearing a star, but certainly drawing parallels to Nazi Germany.
> He's very well off, nice house in the country, kids going to private school, etc.



Mate? Or ex-mate?


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Mate? Or ex-mate?


acquaintance I haven't spoken to in a couple of years


----------



## Johnny Doe (Apr 27, 2021)

littleseb said:


> mate of mine, a famous german actor, just released an anti lockdown video. Not wearing a star, but certainly drawing parallels to Nazi Germany.
> He's very well off, nice house in the country, kids going to private school, etc.











						German actors face backlash over ‘cynical’ Covid lockdown videos
					

Dozens of high-profile actors feature on website making fun of Germany’s coronavirus restrictions




					www.theguardian.com
				




?


----------



## BillRiver (Apr 27, 2021)

emanymton said:


> Comedy is when you fall down a man hole and die. Tragedy is when I cut my finger.



Or vice versa, if raised by deeply repressed/stoical/religious parents...


----------



## klang (Apr 27, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> German actors face backlash over ‘cynical’ Covid lockdown videos
> 
> 
> Dozens of high-profile actors feature on website making fun of Germany’s coronavirus restrictions
> ...


yep


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Which does tend to suggest that our (natural) horrified/pisstaking response might push them further into it.



Very much so. Taking the piss is a good pressure valve in private, but 100% counter productive in reality. Worth recalling that what we're laughing at isn't 'loons' but at society falling to pieces in a crisis of mental health. I can only hope the laughter is impotent, awkward, so-as-not-to-weep laughter not 'oh look at the idiots' laughter, freakshow style.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes I was very restrained with anti-vaxx neighbour.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 27, 2021)

bimble said:


> don't think i could be friends or fancy someone who refused to have the vaccine, unless you know for medical reasons etc.


I fell out with someone who claimed they couldn't have the vaccine for health reasons, and may well have had a legit reason not to have the vaccine, but then perhaps not. They had some kind of auto-immune disease and claimed it was dangerous to have the vaccine, though a relative of theirs was insistent that any risk to them is low. However, at the same time they were posting a load of anti-vaccine stuff that was on the hysterical and inaccurate side, and also starting posting right-wing stuff.

I have an auto-immune disease myself and am eligible for the vaccine, although my situation/condition and disease is different to that of this person (my condition being under control and dealt with to some extent due to surgery).

I think I'm right in saying though, that all the organisations for auto-immune diseases have advised for people with these diseases to take the vaccine.

I would have had my first shot by now, but for being ill with a viral infection. Can only have it when I'm better.


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes, was just going to post something along those lines. People who've been cooped up with very little contact for a year and suddenly come across loads of friendly people.
> 
> Which does tend to suggest that our (natural) horrified/pisstaking response might push them further into it.  Also true of cults. The most effective way of getting someone out of a cult that I've seen is to quote the actual words of the cult leader (bit difficult here though) where they contradict themselves or did things that were totally at odds with what they preach.


Yes, that’s the difficulty, there’s no one leader or figurehead. I recall arguing with another person and saying to them, “you do realise David Icke’s an anti-Semitic lunatic?” They replied that they had never been into Icke, not read his books etc. No doubt for some people the Rothschild lizard agenda is too extreme, they just have the Laurence Fox individualist / selfish attitude of “the elderly and vulnerable can get vaccinated and leave the rest of us to get on with our lives”...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Yes, that’s the difficulty, there’s no one leader or figurehead. I recall arguing with another person and saying to them, “you do realise David Icke’s an anti-Semitic lunatic?” They replied that they had never been into Icke, not read his books etc. No doubt for some people the Rothschild lizard agenda is too extreme, they just have the Laurence Fox individualist / selfish attitude of “the elderly and vulnerable can get vaccinated and leave the rest of us to get on with our lives”...



I think for a lot of them what the existence of that really, really far out stuff does is enable them to construct a self-image where their belief in really far out stuff places them as the reasonable ones. 'Yes I think the world is run by a massive conspiracy of paedophile satanists, but I don't think they're actual shape-shifting lizards - that would be mad.' Or wherever their personal spot in all this is.

It's a bit like 'ok I might have had ten pints every night this week but I'm not having whisky for breakfast like Steve does so I'm still keeping it reasonable' I guess.


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 27, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Very much so. Taking the piss is a good pressure valve in private, but 100% counter productive in reality. Worth recalling that what we're laughing at isn't 'loons' but at society falling to pieces in a crisis of mental health. I can only hope the laughter is impotent, awkward, so-as-not-to-weep laughter not 'oh look at the idiots' laughter, freakshow style.


Yes, for me - and I guess for many other people - it is a kind of incredulous, disbelieving, horrified laughter, a WTAF laughter - as a substitute for rage or depression (although those two are never far away either)


----------



## keybored (Apr 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i know lbc can be cuntish, but they never have once entertained this bullshit from my listening.



You've managed to avoid Maajid "Lockdown Kills" Nawaz?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 27, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Very much so. Taking the piss is a good pressure valve in private, but 100% counter productive in reality. Worth recalling that what we're laughing at isn't 'loons' but at society falling to pieces in a crisis of mental health. I can only hope the laughter is impotent, awkward, so-as-not-to-weep laughter not 'oh look at the idiots' laughter, freakshow style.


more of a better laugh than shake my head in despair here after some interaction with acquaintances; I have now pulled back from trying to discuss this with them.


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think for a lot of them what the existence of that really, really far out stuff does is enable them to construct a self-image where their belief in really far out stuff places them as the reasonable ones. 'Yes I think the world is run by a massive conspiracy of paedophile satanists, but I don't think they're actual shape-shifting lizards - that would be mad.' Or wherever their personal spot in all this is.
> 
> It's a bit like 'ok I might have had ten pints every night this week but I'm not having whisky for breakfast like Steve does so I'm still keeping it reasonable' I guess.


I'm definitely not having whisky for breakfast


Spoiler



unless it's a special occasion


----------



## so_squalid (Apr 27, 2021)

Griff said:


> It's quite a nasty virus and if you have a respiritory problem it could be very bad for you indeed. I have a mate who is a parmedic in East London and up to Easter last year it was rife, then it tailed off. Came back in the Winter.
> 
> I know one person hospitalised with a clot on his lungs, nasty but he recovered. He's very overweight and admits to himself he eats unhealthily. A few other people diagnosed and had a few shitty days.
> Last year when it was novel precautions were rightly taken, but now much more is known and the risks are far better known i.e. the risks are far less.
> ...



My partner has suffered with horrendous long covid symptoms for a year now.  She’s 40 years old and I fear for her physical and mental health.  Your statement about vaccinating the elderly and letting the rest of us get on with our lives are a fucking disgrace.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

Some first post after 14 years 

Hope she's ok  Good luck


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

seconded. good luck so sqalid.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

so_squalid said:


> My partner has suffered with horrendous long covid symptoms for a year now.  She’s 40 years old and I fear for her physical and mental health.  Your statement about vaccinating the elderly and letting the rest of us get on with our lives are a fucking disgrace.



Anything on this thread that's useful? 









						Long Covid
					

There are posts about long covid scattered around on other threads but I think it warrants a thread of its own. To kick off here’s a BMJ video that has a better discussion of it than I’ve seen elsewhere and tries to answer some of the questions I’ve been asking myself.    In this first of The...




					www.urban75.net
				




I've read that Beclometasone (brown inhaler) can help reduce covid symptoms, and I've found Montelukast to be really helpful recently for asthma (recommended by someone on urban) - it seems to clear the mucus in my lungs. Again though this is in the dark, don't know whether they're useful for long covid.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2021)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> So none of those people marching on Saturday were 'fucking nutters',  then?
> 
> And some Urbans _are_ 'fucking nutters', because they tend to favour facts, science, logic, rationality** over made-up conspiracies and anti-science?





BillRiver said:


> _ETA: Not intending to target you above others here, William of Walworth_
> 
> Also some of us (or at least this one anyway) identify as nutters because we've been living with a diagnosed psychiatric condition for (in my case 23) years.
> With all that entails, including state intervention of varying degrees of helpfulness/harmfulness.
> ...



Just to reassure,  I really do agree with everything you said above.

I think (from your first sentence, in italics) that you noticed that I put the words 'fucking nutters' in inverted commas -- quoting Griff 's original post.

But point taken anyway -- my apologies.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2021)

Griff said:
			
		

> Fuck me, I got called a loon the other day, have a listen to youselves you fucking nutters.





William of Walworth said:


> So none of those people marching on Saturday were 'fucking nutters',  then?
> 
> And some Urbans _are_ 'fucking nutters', because they tend to favour facts, science, logic, rationality** over made-up conspiracies and anti-science?
> 
> ...





Griff said:


> William, why have you quoted my drunken post from last night and used it to talk about people on Saturday?



Because I'd had a few beers last night as well, and as existentialist said, I felt the need to make a point 

The point principally being, that (to me) it seems *really* weird that you find _anti-_conspiracists  more annoying and insulting, when so much of what so many of the conspiracists come out with, is pretty fucking insulting to sensible peoples' intelligence.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> _ETA: Not intending to target you above others here, William of Walworth_
> 
> 
> Also some of us (or at least this one anyway) identify as nutters because we've been living with a diagnosed psychiatric condition for (in my case 23) years.
> ...


Well beyond my expertise but it's strange isn't it. Will depend of course on circumstances people find themselves in (triggering for example) but you come across on here as highly rational. Compare that with the beliefs/actions of the vaxxers: hard to know who should have the diagnosis


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 27, 2021)

existentialist said:
			
		

> IME, engaging with them, unless they're on the very beginning of the slippery slope, just tends to feed the beast. There's clearly a bug in some brains which says "if someone is arguing against what I believe, that proves it's true".





scalyboy said:


> Sadly I think you’re right.
> I have tried with one person, but just gave up fairly quickly as she was so irritating. She told me “she would rather die” than have the vaccine; when I told her I’d been jabbed she said she “didn’t judge me” for it (the magnanimity!)
> I asked her what was the problem with the vaccine anyway; in response she sent me a page from* some gibberish website about Bill Gates wanting to alter everyone’s DNA*.
> I had a quick look at this website *and fairly quickly found several pages of virulent anti-Semitic nonsense, sent one back to her saying “this is where you get your info from?” and “never send me links like that again”.*
> ...



Spot on 

Griff , and anyone, has it ever occured to you why some conspiracy theorists lack critical thinking to the extent described above?

To the extent that some of them will wear yellow stars to make their 'point' (  ), or as in this case, fail to even notice obvious anti-semitic content in the sources they so uncritically cite?


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes, the whole thing is polarising and there are a lot of complete and utter cunts out there with an agenda, but to label anybody with any kind of view opposed to the narrative as a conspiracy theorist is counter-productive and devisive. 

I'm basically not keen on having a jab as there could be short, medium and long term concerns. 

My 86 year old mother had tha AZ jab in February and a week later she had a fall and broke her arm, also a bleed on the brain was diagnosed which we assumed was caused by the fall. A while after there are talk of clots etc which made us think did the clot cause the fall. 

Heard of another stroke and death yesterday a week after a jab. Wife''s best friend's cousin, 70 year old. 

Yet in some eyes I'd be classed as anti-vaxer, which I'm not, I just don't want or feel the need to have this one.


----------



## belboid (Apr 27, 2021)

Griff said:


> Wife''s best friend's cousin,


uhuh


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2021)

? What does that mean ?


----------



## Griff (Apr 28, 2021)

belboid said:


> uhuh


Just looked this up, so I'm lying about the death of somebody am I? Christ!

The conversation was normal and my mrs's mate talked of the death but didn't link the jab at all until my wife mentioned it and found out how recent it had been. 

As we're not doctors, we can't say anything for sure, obviously.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> Just looked this up, so I'm lying about the death of somebody am I? Christ!
> 
> The conversation was normal and my mrs's mate talked of the death but didn't link the jab at all until my wife mentioned it and found out how recent it had been.
> 
> As we're not doctors, we can't say anything for sure, obviously.



Also not a doctor here.

My grasp of science is often very poor , so when learning things from here, from other sites, from posts by the Urban Knowledgeables such as elbows (  ), I try and read it carefully, and be careful about what sources the stuff I read is coming from.

I'm sure you speak truth with how you heard yuur anecdote, Griff , but when belboid had a (correctly IMO!) dubious reaction to " Wife''s best friend's cousin " it did *not *mean that he though you were lying.

But there are much better, much more reliable sources around -- anecdote is not data.

If you _really_ want to find out more about the bloodclot factor with vaccines, there are good posts (with links) on this site, and elsewhere.

I've no time to find them right now, but others who have might have more time today, will surely point you in the right direction


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> Yes, the whole thing is polarising and there are a lot of complete and utter cunts out there with an agenda, but to label anybody with any kind of view opposed to the narrative as a conspiracy theorist is counter-productive and devisive.
> 
> I'm basically not keen on having a jab as there could be short, medium and long term concerns.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter what label people apply to you, or how much you might protest the semantics. The fact of that matter is that you've disingenuously begun to float ideas which are very much a part of the narratives used by those very groups you're having fits of the vapours about being identified with, and you're being called out on that.

Regardless of whether you're a conspiraloon, an anti-vaxxer, or a plain and simple covidiot, and regardless even of the views you're trying to arms-length into the discussion, people are calling you out on what they are seeing you do, and justifiably so.

"Yes, the whole thing is polarising". Well, duh. There are people all over the place - including friends and relatives of posters on here - who are dying and/or suffering as a result of Covid, and you have the temerity not just to throw your idiotic "they're putting Covid on all the death certificates" bollocks in here, but to claim to be being mistreated when people point out the complete crap you're talking. That's not "polarising" - that's people being rightly fucked off with the evidence-free shit you're trying to sneak under the door.

Take a fucking look at yourself.


----------



## LDC (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> ...in some eyes I'd be classed as anti-vaxer, which I'm not, I just don't want or feel the need to have this one.



Being reported today that a single dose of the vaccine (both AZ and Pfizer) cuts transmission by about half. So there you go, another reason - it protects other people.

The rest of your post about clots etc. I can't be bothered to reply to in detail, but they're likely largely bollocks, both in the way you connect two likely unconnected events, and in the the same way that an anti-vaxxer I know the other day said one of their friend's cousins was 'full of clots' the week after the vaccine.


----------



## LDC (Apr 28, 2021)

I think one of the issues is people don't realize how common clots (of various sorts) are in people, especially old and/or with risk factors. I used to work in a hospital department that dealt with DVTs and PEs daily as part of our normal workload, they're _very _common among all sorts of people.

Also strokes aren't necessarily clots, they can be bleeds.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff you might not be an anti vaxxer, but you're now a anti covid vaxxer, no - if it's not safe enough for you, who is it safe enough for? I know it's emotive and difficult, especially with what your mum went through, but is that really a position that is of benefit to you and others?

Just you alone, forget anyone else - do you honestly think you're more at risk from the vax than covid itself? Do you fancy going forward knowing that you'll be unprotected from the virus?

I'm sorry chap but it feels a very extreme position to take. It's an extremist position. Whatever the semantics.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I think one of the issues is people don't realize how common clots (of various sorts) are in people, especially old and/or with risk factors. I used to work in a hospital department that dealt with DVTs and PEs daily as part of our normal workload, they're _very _common among all sorts of people.
> 
> Also strokes aren't necessarily clots, they can be bleeds.


My TIA was a bleed, but I was still prescribed subsequently on the basis that it might have been a clot - which makes a lot of medical sense, just in case it wasn't just a bleed - but which could, to the ignorant, look like the medical establishment saying "everything's a clot".

TBF, the only clots are the ones who selectively misread stuff like that and come up with stupid conclusions.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 28, 2021)

I had my own (irrational) worries about the jab Griff so I get how we can be subtly influenced and confused by anxiety & the voices of those around us. But if we take a step back and think about it, would humans really work so very hard to create a vaccine that was more dangerous than the virus it was designed to protect us from?
Sure people _might_ feel lousy for a few days after a vaccine but it then goes on to protect them and others around them, who could quite possibly become extremely ill or die (as many unfortunately have) so it's a small price to pay. Christ I've given myself hangovers way worse and they really benefitted nobody  

We all want our lives back. We all want to be able to connect and share love and affection with our family and friends, we all want the option of not being marooned on this tiny island forever. We all want to be able to mix, mingle, fuck and play without this worry of infection, this concern that we could make someone Ill.

I had the pfizer last week. Zero side effects. So much so, my anti vax mam has now said she will have it if it's offered. I'm so relieved as it could genuinely save her life given she is supposed to be shielding.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 28, 2021)

Is the Griff on this thread the same one who was once famous for legendary/getting lost/shambolic Epping Forest walks?


----------



## LDC (Apr 28, 2021)

Some of this stuff makes me think of when I get a plumber round, and then ask something like, "Could that time I overloaded the washing machine 2 weeks ago and it made a funny noise have caused the leaky tap upstairs that started today?" and they roll their eyes a bit and politely say, "No, that's very unlikely" when in their head they're thinking "No, you fucking dick."

We're don't know what we don't know, and we look for patterns where they aren't any. That and I think there's a worrying high level of health illiteracy that causes all sorts of problems (incuding some of this anti-vax stuff) and it'd be great to see something done to try and reverse that.


----------



## Griff (Apr 28, 2021)

Think I'm done in this thread, the sneaking shit under the door comment just beggars belief. Wow! Proper weirdo.


----------



## Griff (Apr 28, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I'm sure you speak truth with how you heard yuur anecdote, Griff , but when belboid had a (correctly IMO!) dubious reaction to " Wife''s best friend's cousin " it did *not *mean that he though you were lying.



I'm sure you speak the truth, but a dubious reaction was correct in your opinion. Wow!


----------



## existentialist (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> Think I'm done in this thread, the sneaking shit under the door comment just beggars belief. Wow! Proper weirdo.


REALLY? So you're happy to throw shade on proper, safe, medically-validated interventions that save lives, and yet you're coming all over snowflake because I suggested that you're being disingenuous?

Or is it that I used the word "shit"? Because, if it's that, I could fill a post up to the maximum limit with filthy words and impugning your parentage, and I still wouldn't be being ONE HUNDREDTH as offensive as you're being on here.


----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2021)

What a shit thread.


----------



## rekil (Apr 28, 2021)

I remember that one of the boffins correctly predicted that loons would use any death following vaccination regardless of cause as justification for keeping their tawdry sociopathic show on the road. I expect facebook is steeped in this murderous shitheadery.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> Think I'm done in this thread, the sneaking shit under the door comment just beggars belief. Wow! Proper weirdo.


Who's controlling the "narrative" you mention on the last page? Is it different people in different countries or one mega villain somewhere?


----------



## NoXion (Apr 28, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> never heard of search engine optimisation from the sounds of it



I doubt the true believers have got it together enough to employ SEO services, but I suspect that the grifters and scammers might do that in order to more effectively line their own pockets..



two sheds said:


> Love bombing  which scientology and others use in partial response to your second post.



Isn't love bombing done intentionally? I could see how incidental friendliness could produce the same effect during a lockdown though. Perhaps the difference is once again down to believers vs deceivers.



Griff said:


> Think I'm done in this thread, the sneaking shit under the door comment just beggars belief. Wow! Proper weirdo.



You claimed that they were faking causes of death on certificates, and you provided not one lick of supporting evidence. Even if you weren't deliberately intending to deceive anyone, you were still spreading baseless speculation as if it were fact. Do you really think it's unreasonable to call people out for that?


----------



## hitmouse (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> I'm basically not keen on having a jab as there could be short, medium and long term concerns.


I think it's plausible to suggest that there might possibly be short, medium and long term concerns connected to the jab in some cases. On the other hand, I think there's also a fair bit of evidence to suggest that there could be short, medium and long term concerns related to getting Covid-19. So if you accept that Covid and long Covid are real things, then it's kind of on you to explain why you don't see the jab as a lesser evil than potentially getting and spreading Covid?

Anyway, just discovered this, which might be of interest to some on this thread:




			https://conspirituality.net/


----------



## scalyboy (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> I'm basically not keen on having a jab as there could be short, medium and long term concerns.
> 
> My 86 year old mother had tha AZ jab in February and a week later she had a fall and broke her arm, also a bleed on the brain was diagnosed which we assumed was caused by the fall. A while after there are talk of clots etc which made us think did the clot cause the fall.
> 
> Heard of another stroke and death yesterday a week after a jab. Wife''s best friend's cousin, 70 year old.



My understanding is that yes, there have been some cases of people suffering blood clots after the AZ vaccine, but the number of incidents is very small when you consider how many millions of people have been vaccinated. Heard a doctor on the radio saying that, statistically speaking, people are more likely to suffer a blood clot from a long haul flight. I've also seen stats suggesting it's more likely to be struck by lightning etc than to experience a blood clot after the AZ vaccine.
Ultimately, there is a small risk in taking any medication - think of the 'possible side effects' warnings, "1 in 100 people may experience X, 1 in 1,000 may experience Y..."


----------



## two sheds (Apr 28, 2021)

I heard that doctors have been putting 'covid vaccination' on the death certificate when they've actually been run over by a bus*. 






* I haven't really


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 28, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Who's controlling the "narrative" you mention on the last page? Is it different people in different countries or one mega villain somewhere?



it's whoever has got group admin permissions in the "Let's kill/control everyone with covid" Illuminiti/deep state whatasapp group.


----------



## emanymton (Apr 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I heard that doctors have been putting 'covid vaccination' on the death certificate when they've actually been run over by a bus*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if they where run over by the bus because they staggered into the road while having a Covid caused coughing fit?


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Is the Griff on this thread the same one who was once famous for legendary/getting lost/shambolic Epping Forest walks?



Yes 

Those walks were great -- I and a few other Urban veterans had really good times on them, and Griff and Mrs Griff knew the area well 

(It's a shame if Griff really has abandoned this thread, but please stay on Urban75 more generally Mr G ....... you've been a valued poster here over the years, seriously).


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 28, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Yes
> 
> Those walks were great -- I and a few other Urban veterans had really good times on them, and Griff and Mrs Griff knew the area well
> 
> (It's a shame if Griff really has abandoned this thread, but please stay on Urban75 more generally Mr G ....... yo've been a valued poster here over the years, seriously).



I didn't go on those walks but hearing about walks made me laugh and it was a key part of what attracted me to Urban in the first place. Come back Griff!


----------



## Griff (Apr 28, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Yes
> 
> Those walks were great -- I and a few other Urban veterans had really good times on them, and Griff and Mrs Griff knew the area well
> 
> (It's a shame if Griff really has abandoned this thread, but please stay on Urban75 more generally Mr G ....... you've been a valued poster here over the years, seriously).



Cheers for that William, I'm probably somewhat frustrated at the moment with my mother's situation and the fact she will just end her days in a care home. The last few weeks have been difficult to say the least. 

To be honest I''ve been trying to avoid the internet entirely since the weekend as I've felt the world seems to be going mad.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> Cheers for that William, I'm probably somewhat frustrated at the moment with my mother's situation and the fact she will just end her days in a care home. The last few weeks have been difficult to say the least.



I'm sorry about your mother, and I hope things don't turn out as bad for her as you fear 

Look after yourself as well


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 28, 2021)

Griff said:


> Cheers for that William, I'm probably somewhat frustrated at the moment with my mother's situation and the fact she will just end her days in a care home. The last few weeks have been difficult to say the least.
> 
> To be honest I''ve been trying to avoid the internet entirely since the weekend as I've felt the world seems to be going mad.


It's a tough time.

everyone i speak to has been bent out of shape by this shit in one way or another. I think it's easy to forget just what a fire bomb of a bastard covid has been.

stick around and best wishes to your mum


----------



## Griff (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks, its appreciated.


----------



## Supine (Apr 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I heard that doctors have been putting 'covid vaccination' on the death certificate when they've actually been run over by a bus*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear the bus company have been putting down covid as a cause of damage to buses. Such a naughty virus.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 30, 2021)

A proper anti-vaxx moron here -



> *A man in Australia has been arrested after allegedly placing fake QR labels over official Covid-19 check-in signs in South Plympton, Adelaide.*
> When customers used their smartphones to check-in, they were instead directed to an anti-vaccination website.
> Colin Mark Davies, 51, has been charged with two counts of obstructing operations related to Covid-19.
> In Australia, anyone found tampering with Covid-19 QR codes faces arrest and a penalty of up to $10,000 (£5,577).











						Man arrested for faking Covid-19 check-in QR codes
					

When members of the public attempted to sign in, they were directed to an anti-vaccination website.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> A proper anti-vaxx moron here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have no problem if he was fined to the point of penury. Let the cunt starve.


----------



## bimble (May 1, 2021)

bimble said:


> It’s disconcerting when I think through people I used to know, ex-friends, old boyfriends etc, I reckon possibly the majority will probably be refusing the vaccine. This is quite a revealing moment in that way isn’t it.


Shamefully, this seems to be pretty much the case, of the ex-boyfs and really old friends from the days of drugs & fluorescent trousers that i still have texting contact with, i've asked and its mostly no. This is probably mostly just about my terrible taste in men tbf.


----------



## WouldBe (May 1, 2021)

Saw on ceefax last night that a Nigerian doctor who has been claiming that "covid is nothing" and "the vaccine is useless" has died from covid.


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2021)

Probably run down by a bus


----------



## magneze (May 1, 2021)

Ceefax? Is that still going?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 1, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Saw on ceefax last night that a Nigerian doctor who has been claiming that "covid is nothing" and "the vaccine is useless" has died from covid.


did you mean Kenya as in this post or is it yet another one?


----------



## WouldBe (May 1, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> did you mean Kenya as in this post or is it yet another one?


Def said Nigeria last night.

E2a: although the story sounds almost identical.


----------



## NoXion (May 1, 2021)

magneze said:


> Ceefax? Is that still going?



Nope. Finally shuttered in 2012. Apparently the BBC Red Button Service is the nearest thing now.

So I am wondering...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 1, 2021)

Some right sick bastards here.  



> Police are searching for sick Covid deniers who scrawled vile graffiti over a memorial for stillborn babies.
> 
> A message saying '1 less rat' was written on the tribute which read 'For All Our Babies Briefly Known Forever Loved'.
> 
> ...











						Vile Covid deniers spray 'one less rat' on grave for stillborn babies in rampage
					

Police Scotland are investigating the sickening vandalism, which was reported at Dunfermline Cemetery in Fife, Scotland, with graves defaced with messages branding coronavirus a hoax




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some right sick bastards here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ almighty, what is wrong with these people?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 1, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Christ almighty, what is wrong with these people?


Theyve done their own research.


----------



## WouldBe (May 1, 2021)

magneze said:


> Ceefax? Is that still going?





NoXion said:


> Nope. Finally shuttered in 2012. Apparently the BBC Red Button Service is the nearest thing now.
> 
> So I am wondering...


The text service on BBC whatever it's called these days.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 2, 2021)

Here's Peter Hitchens embarrassing himself before the ladies


----------



## BillRiver (May 2, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Here's Peter Hitchens embarrassing himself before the ladies




Oh to have the confidence of a mediocre white man...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 2, 2021)

Hes the perfect example of a grifter. All over youtube "being controversial" and making a living out of it. To the dullards who like him it's all freedom fighting lol


----------



## BigMoaner (May 2, 2021)

He probably barely give a shit about most of what he rants about.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 2, 2021)

Maybe urban75 is truly an oasis. No financial motives. No designated "experts". No hosts. No grift to get endless views and likes.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> He probably barely give a shit about most of what he rants about.


I think he does care, in his own strange way. It's just he engages in the most fallacious reasoning and cannot think criticially. He is the epitome of Dunning Kruger and absolutely _cannot _abide criticism


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Nope. Finally shuttered in 2012. Apparently the BBC Red Button Service is the nearest thing now.


That's just what They want you to think. Ceefax is the Illuminati's main data dispersal mechanism, so of course they'd tell the sheeple it wasn't working any more.


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Oh to have the confidence of a mediocre white man...


TBF, you have to be a special kind of mediocre to plant your foot quite so solidly in your gob...


----------



## stdP (May 3, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That's just what They want you to think. Ceefax is the Illuminati's main data dispersal mechanism, so of course they'd tell the sheeple it wasn't working any more.



Sigh, another person who's fallen in to the deliberate trap of thinking Ceefax is the crucial tool here when it's actually a decoy. Whilst ceefax is indeed being used by the Illuinati, it's actually only transmitting benign information - so that when the code is finally cracked there'll be nothing other than wholesome recipes.

All of the new world order stuff is actually disseminated to the lizard elites over Oracle - supposedly shuttered in 1992 (only a year after the fall of the soviet union) but actually kept running by Robert Maxwell after stealing initial funding and faking his death. The main goal of the 5G microchip in the vaccines is so that most normal people won't be able to receive Oracle any more, making any interception of the signals impossible.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2021)

The parodies I see on here really are not dissimilar to the tons and tons of shit I've waded through out there. It really is as bad as some of the jokes/parodies on here.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2021)

A certain irony here ... reported to farcebook ...

A certain irony here ... reported to farcebook ...


----------



## Storm Fox (May 3, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> A certain iView attachment 266199rony here ... reported to farcebook ...


Do they ensure enforce you wearing goggles? I mean what's a few eye growths between friends. Sunbed eye damage warning issued.


----------



## eoin_k (May 3, 2021)

Today a twenty-page free tabloid _The Light _dropped through the letterbox: a compendium of ant-vax, new-age, 5-G conspiracy, libertarian, freeman-of-the-land advocating, anti-license-fee-paying, red-pilled, EMF-protected, Crimethinking (?!), pro-Gaddafi, Right Said Fred fanatical, Heritage Party supporting loon spuddery... An interesting coalition of all the most whacked-out ideas from across the political spectrum in one handy mail shot.


----------



## bimble (May 3, 2021)

This is pretty good. An attempt to look at it differently, as a pretty rational choice, if you’ve seen the virus itself as no big curb on your life.
American but I reckon the main idea carries through here too.








						Millions Are Saying No to the Vaccines. What Are They Thinking?
					

Feelings about the vaccine are intertwined with feelings about the pandemic.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 3, 2021)

eoin_k said:


> Heritage Party supporting



they are the ones who defected from ukip because it wasn't homophobic enough, aren't they?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2021)

eoin_k said:


> Today a twenty-page free tabloid _The Light _dropped through the letterbox: a compendium of ant-vax, new-age, 5-G conspiracy, libertarian, freeman-of-the-land advocating, anti-license-fee-paying, red-pilled, EMF-protected, Crimethinking (?!), pro-Gaddafi, Right Said Fred fanatical, Heritage Party supporting loon spuddery... An interesting coalition of all the most whacked-out ideas from across the political spectrum in one handy mail shot.











						The Uncensored Truth
					

The Light is an independently distributed truthpaper, exposing corruption and crimes by governments, corporations and individuals.




					thelightpaper.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2021)

Shit, it's a Truthpaper! Can anyone see what they'v done there?!?!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2021)

This Months issue
_* What Is An mRNA Vaccine? Worldwide Freedom Rallies, Whatever Happened To Rock And Roll? Climate Change Fraud, What A Cashless Society Would Mean, Tanazanian President Dies, Colonel Gaddafi, Right Said Fred 


Right Said Fred?*_


----------



## BigMoaner (May 3, 2021)

oh my, it's proper disturbing.  Have a glance through the first issue. Includes a How to Survive A Disaster, the type you would see survivilists sects use in America.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> This Months issue
> _* What Is An mRNA Vaccine? Worldwide Freedom Rallies, Whatever Happened To Rock And Roll? Climate Change Fraud, What A Cashless Society Would Mean, Tanazanian President Dies, Colonel Gaddafi, Right Said Fred
> 
> 
> Right Said Fred?*_



They're too sexy for vaccines.


----------



## souljacker (May 3, 2021)

That magazine seriously needs an editor. The writing is all over the place. Some sentences just seem to stop.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> _* Right Said Fred?*_



too loony for their shirt?


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2021)

souljacker said:


> That magazine seriously needs an editor. The writing is all over the place. Some sentences just seem to stop.


I expect that they are having trouble finding someone competent. I imagine they'd probably rather rebadge orthodox English grammar and sentence structure as "part of the system", and claim to be espousing a new, free-form language that rejects the hegomaniacal assumptions of the established order.

Hmm, perhaps I'll apply. There could be fun to be had


----------



## BillRiver (May 3, 2021)

Sort of proves something I was thinking earlier in this thread anyway - it's not a product of social media and there was no previous era where everyone relied on mainstream media - as long as there's been printing presses / photocopiers people have created alternative media and distributed info as well as misinfo.


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Sort of proves something I was thinking earlier in this thread anyway - it's not a product of social media and there was no previous era where everyone relied on mainstream media - as long as there's been printing presses / photocopiers people have created alternative media and distributed info as well as misinfo.


But, TBF, it has been a *great* deal harder. When I was a kid, I helped out in a volunteering agency that ran off a couple of hundred copies of its newsletter on a Gestetner duplicator. It was a massive faff, messy, slow, and not particularly cheap. Compared to that, slinging a post up on FB where it could quite easily reach several thousand people is a very different proposition.


----------



## BillRiver (May 3, 2021)

existentialist said:


> But, TBF, it has been a *great* deal harder. When I was a kid, I helped out in a volunteering agency that ran off a couple of hundred copies of its newsletter on a Gestetner duplicator. It was a massive faff, messy, slow, and not particularly cheap. Compared to that, slinging a post up on FB where it could quite easily reach several thousand people is a very different proposition.



True.

I remember the Freedom Network,  and Schnews!


----------



## LDC (May 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> oh my, it's proper disturbing.  Have a glance through the first issue. Includes a How to Survive A Disaster, the type you would see survivilists sects use in America.



There's some eco/disaster/survivalist type event in Manchester they're advertising. I could see some eco-activst types going to something like that tbh. The paper is horrendous, it'll be a total gateway to the far right side of this stuff for some people.


----------



## existentialist (May 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> This Months issue
> _* What Is An mRNA Vaccine? Worldwide Freedom Rallies, Whatever Happened To Rock And Roll? Climate Change Fraud, What A Cashless Society Would Mean, Tanazanian President Dies, Colonel Gaddafi, Right Said Fred
> 
> 
> Right Said Fred?*_


There's some classic tropes in there. Have you ever noticed how, whenever an anti-vaxxer talks to someone within the health system, it always turns out that the nutjob knows more than the person speaking to them, and this is always significant (even though I suspect that most of the time those conversations happen, the tinfoil hatter isn't even speaking to a clinician)?

Then they report, in a smug, self-satisfied way, how the person they were lecturing gratefully thanks them for their information (and, optionally, promises to dive down a maze of twisty YouTube passages, all alike, containing interminable videos). While what is probably actually happening is that the person on the other end is progressively backing away from the phone, and burbling placatory thanks, just to get the fruitloop off the line.


----------



## scalyboy (May 3, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> A certain irony here ... reported to farcebook ...
> 
> A certain iView attachment 266199rony here ... reported to farcebook ...


"this isn't Nazi Germany"?

Oh f*** off, you piss-ignorant wank puffins


----------



## William of Walworth (May 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> The Uncensored Truth
> 
> 
> The Light is an independently distributed truthpaper, exposing corruption and crimes by governments, corporations and individuals.
> ...



The headlines alone are insane enough 

If I was to attempt to read the actual _text_ of those 'articles the interior of my own head would fall out of my skull immediately 

</sets up new publication called *Drink Plenty of Beer Instead*     >


----------



## nyxx (May 3, 2021)

Dunno whether to put this here or on the “antivaxx nutcases” thread, there seem to be parallel discussions on both. 

I’ve seen some people draw parallels with the current proliferation of conspiracy theories via social media platforms, to the explosion in pamphleteering in the 16th century after the Gutenberg printing press meant the king no longer had control of it. 

It’s interesting to discover there were anti mask’ers in the 1918 Spanish flu pandemic too. 

It’d take a bit of hunting back down but there’s a meme somewhere about conspiracy theorising about the covid19 pandemic not making one clever and special but being a common psychological coping mechanism. (Wonder if it’s on the fear mongering thread?)





existentialist said:


> But, TBF, it has been a *great* deal harder. When I was a kid, I helped out in a volunteering agency that ran off a couple of hundred copies of its newsletter on a Gestetner duplicator. It was a massive faff, messy, slow, and not particularly cheap. Compared to that, slinging a post up on FB where it could quite easily reach several thousand people is a very different proposition.


----------



## BillRiver (May 3, 2021)

Has this been posted already?









						When Mask-Wearing Rules in the 1918 Pandemic Faced Resistance
					

Most people complied, but some pushed back (or poked holes in their masks to smoke).




					www.history.com
				




I found it interesting.

Also read a bit last year about resistance to black out regulations in the UK, before the blitzes, in 1939. Also some stuff about the rise in certain crime rates in that period. Don't have links to hand but was interesting.


----------



## two sheds (May 3, 2021)

> some dissenters even formed an “Anti-Mask League” in San Francisco



how familiar


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 4, 2021)

a skim read shows it has it all, EMF protection clothing for sale, climate change denial, and "our western zionist controlled democracies" as my cherry picking of the full house.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> a skim read shows it has it all, EMF protection clothing for sale, climate change denial, and "our western zionist controlled democracies" as my cherry picking of the full house.


Which is useful when people will keep banging on about how social media is the reason why all this shit goes on today...


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> a skim read shows it has it all, EMF protection clothing for sale, climate change denial, and "our western zionist controlled democracies" as my cherry picking of the full house.



I'd *really* like to know what level of online readership this utterly shit paper 'The Light' has, and how widely distributed the printed version might be 

I'd like a bit of reassurance that the figures are pretty low, because in established, scientifically-proven fact , anyone reading this paper's content and not challenging or dismissing everything they see, is 100% as thick as pigshit** 

**Erm, thoroughly lacking in critical thinking skills, I meant there, obviously


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 5, 2021)

Posted elsewhere.



> I have many contacts in India, and all bar none have told me that the MSM rhetoric on massive problems there is simply not true. And one is a Doctor.
> Believe me if you wish, or disbelieve if you wish.
> I am at the stage where I feel you either want to wake up or you don't.
> It matters little to me anymore.
> There are many video's and articles if you search social media, and if you don't have social media, here is just one to look at. And before anyone suggests SM is lies, if you think MSM are telling you the truth, you need to seriously leave the box you are in.



And, he posted this short video, that 'proves' the covid crisis in India is fake news.




It's worth watching for the LOLz, and to see how far this one has gone down the rabbit hole.


----------



## LDC (May 5, 2021)

My over-riding feeling on watching that is one of pity for him tbh, I think he's either a bit vulnerable and/or not very well (and clearly not that sharp either). Not that this excuses the nonsense he's peddling, but he has the air of a not very well person to me.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 5, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> My over-riding feeling on watching that is one of sorrow tbh, I think he's either a bit vulnerable and/or not very well tbh (and clearly not that sharp either). Not that this excuses the nonsense he's peddling, but he has the air of a not very well person to me.



The poster didn't do the video, just posted it as 'evidence', because he has 'well researched' the subject.


----------



## LDC (May 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The poster didn't do the video, just posted it as 'evidence', because he has 'well researched' the subject.



Ah, I see. I was referring to the bloke with the weird beard in the clip. Is the poster of that someone you know irl, or just came across it through anti-social media?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 5, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Ah, I see. I was referring to the bloke with the weird beard in the clip. Is the poster of that someone you know irl, or just came across it through anti-social media?



It's a 'new' poster on a pirate radio board, with a very similar posting style & lines as the looney mod, who has been posting nonsense for over a year.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 5, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's a 'new' poster on a pirate radio board, with a very similar posting style & lines as the looney mod, who has been posting nonsense for over a year.


I hope you replied "this 1 minute video changed my life, I'm sold!"


----------



## Flavour (May 5, 2021)

Dear urban, particularly LynnDoyleCooper , elbows , kabbes , existentialist or anyone else who might have such a resource:

I am coming up against a fairly significant amount of resistance to the vaccine among people I know in Italy: these are generally very smart people, but the vaccine suspicion, in part driven by AstraZeneca shit, and in part just general ignorance (I don't get a flu jab every year do I? So why should I get a covid vaccine?) and I am struggling with it. I emphasize the fact that everybody needs to be vaccinated otherwise the virus will continue to circulate and mutate and will eventually become vaccine-resistant, if it has a pool of non-vaccinated people to work with, but this isn't enough. 

I would really appreciate it if you have any useful links, pamphlets, pdfs, whatever, preferably written in very layman's language type way, that I can use to try and convince people that they absolutely should get the vaccine when it is offered to them.

Thanks


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 5, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Dear urban, particularly LynnDoyleCooper , elbows , kabbes , existentialist or anyone else who might have such a resource:
> 
> I am coming up against a fairly significant amount of resistance to the vaccine among people I know in Italy: these are generally very smart people, but the vaccine suspicion, in part driven by AstraZeneca shit, and in part just general ignorance (I don't get a flu jab every year do I? So why should I get a covid vaccine?) and I am struggling with it. I emphasize the fact that everybody needs to be vaccinated otherwise the virus will continue to circulate and mutate and will eventually become vaccine-resistant, if it has a pool of non-vaccinated people to work with, but this isn't enough.
> 
> ...



Here's a couple of links I've sent to people that were concerned about how quick the vaccines have been developed, 4 out of 5 decided to get the jab, one is still thinking about it.









						The Covid vaccine arrived quickly – but there's every reason to trust it | Charlotte Summers
					

It’s safe, it works, and it gives a tantalising glimpse of what else might be achieved given sufficient political will, says Dr Charlotte Summers, of the University of Cambridge




					www.theguardian.com
				












						The vaccine miracle: how scientists waged the battle against Covid-19
					

We trace the extraordinary research effort, from the discovery of the virus’s structure to the start of inoculations this week




					www.theguardian.com
				




HTH.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Dear urban, particularly LynnDoyleCooper , elbows , kabbes , existentialist or anyone else who might have such a resource:
> 
> I am coming up against a fairly significant amount of resistance to the vaccine among people I know in Italy: these are generally very smart people, but the vaccine suspicion, in part driven by AstraZeneca shit, and in part just general ignorance (I don't get a flu jab every year do I? So why should I get a covid vaccine?) and I am struggling with it. I emphasize the fact that everybody needs to be vaccinated otherwise the virus will continue to circulate and mutate and will eventually become vaccine-resistant, if it has a pool of non-vaccinated people to work with, but this isn't enough.
> 
> ...


It may just be that I've been worn down by all this denialism, but I think the best option, given that you obviously feel strongly that you want to say _something_, is perhaps to go for a more oblique approach.

What I might say in that situation is, "Fine, that must always be your choice. If this vaccine is going to make a difference, though, it is going to need a certain percentage of the population to have had it and be at least a bit immune. Let's hope that there are enough other people looking out for the good of everyone, not just themselves. eh?"

And not engage in any further discussion. If they are decent people, with active consciences, then maybe that will bring them up short and get them thinking. If they're not, then you're wasting your breath anyway, and no amount of information will budge them.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2021)

The biggest dickhead at work won’t take it. Think if you work with the public, especially with vulnerable people with health problems, then you should be forced to take it


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The biggest dickhead at work won’t take it. Think if you work with the public, especially with vulnerable people with health problems, then you should be forced to take it


Why won't they take it?


----------



## LDC (May 6, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Dear urban, particularly LynnDoyleCooper , elbows , kabbes , existentialist or anyone else who might have such a resource:
> 
> I am coming up against a fairly significant amount of resistance to the vaccine among people I know in Italy: these are generally very smart people, but the vaccine suspicion, in part driven by AstraZeneca shit, and in part just general ignorance (I don't get a flu jab every year do I? So why should I get a covid vaccine?) and I am struggling with it. I emphasize the fact that everybody needs to be vaccinated otherwise the virus will continue to circulate and mutate and will eventually become vaccine-resistant, if it has a pool of non-vaccinated people to work with, but this isn't enough.
> 
> ...



It's quite hard to know what to recommend tbh, what are their reasons? IME I think the reasons people give aren't usually the actual ones that they're actually concerned about. Or if they are they're slightly hidden under some other stuff they say. I've not had much success with giving people info, and I do think trying to 'out fact' them doesn't often work as what they're expressing is an emotional thing. What does seem to work better is trying to find out the underlying concerns they have and addressing them directly. If that makes sense?

A friend's parents who are Italian but living in the UK are also refusing the vaccine as well. Both are in their 80s and with high risk underlying health conditions.

Sorry, none of that is probably much help!


----------



## LDC (May 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The biggest dickhead at work won’t take it. Think if you work with the public, especially with vulnerable people with health problems, then you should be forced to take it



Yeah, I am slowly coming round to the idea that you should have to have it for health and social care jobs.

Back on topic for QAnon stuff, I saw a video clip the other day, a very short clip of some US soldiers training in the US doing some night time going into a tunnel and clearing it, shooting and moving about etc. Very obviously some Go-Pro footage from a random squaddie on a normal training exercise.

The comments were full of QAnon stuff about how they were rescuing the children, Trump's warrior angels, blessed by God, stuff about how someone has seen the stacked bodies of children killed under US cities, etc etc. Absolutely delusional stuff. Someone even commented that you could see a child's body on the video if you slowed it down. Which I did, and clearly you can see a cardboard target leaning against the wall.

Really quite high levels of something very weird and fucked up going on.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I am slowly coming round to the idea that you should have to have it for health and social care jobs.
> 
> As an aside and back on topic for QAnon, I saw a video clip the other day, a very short clip of some US soldiers training in the US doing some night time going into a tunnel and clearing it, shooting and moving about etc. Very obviously some Go-Pro footage from a random squaddie on a normal training exercise.
> 
> ...


yes, and it takes encounters with it to truly sense it. here's another great example. see the comments. 

now of course these anecdotal things prove nothing, but the mere encounter with it is baffling and worrying.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2021)

it's the fucking olympics, ffs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 6, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> yes, and it takes encounters with it to truly sense it. here's another great example. see the comments.
> 
> now of course these anecdotal things prove nothing, but the mere encounter with it is baffling and worrying.



It's hard to work out which comments are deranged, and which are taking the piss.


----------



## rekil (May 6, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> the bloke with the weird beard in the clip


 Disaster fillum montage scene stuff. One could, at the risk of getting very annoyed, cobble 90 minutes of this type of loonery together and make a zero budget found footage zombie fillum or better yet a 10 series walking dead spinoff. How freaks wiped us out.


----------



## hitmouse (May 6, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Dear urban, particularly LynnDoyleCooper , elbows , kabbes , existentialist or anyone else who might have such a resource:
> 
> I am coming up against a fairly significant amount of resistance to the vaccine among people I know in Italy: these are generally very smart people, but the vaccine suspicion, in part driven by AstraZeneca shit, and in part just general ignorance (I don't get a flu jab every year do I? So why should I get a covid vaccine?) and I am struggling with it. I emphasize the fact that everybody needs to be vaccinated otherwise the virus will continue to circulate and mutate and will eventually become vaccine-resistant, if it has a pool of non-vaccinated people to work with, but this isn't enough.
> 
> ...


I don't know whether this helps at all, may or may not be what you're looking for, but here's a short and very layman piece written by a US anarchist prisoner as an attempt to convince vaccine skeptics. Obviously whether you like his writing style or not is a matter of personal taste, but I suppose you're better placed to judge whether the people you're talking to might be sympathetic to it:


			Two Weeks Since My Second Dose… | SeanSwain.org
		




> I know there’s a lot of controversy over the vaccine because they were fast-tracked. Probably there are reasonable and legitimate concerns about potential long-term effects that are currently unknowable. But my thinking on that goes like this…
> 
> A vaccine is a vaccine. There are only so many ways to develop a vaccine. There’s a process. And in the course of modern life, our scientists with big, big brains have developed hundreds of thousands or even millions of vaccines for things like Polio and Small Pox and even the mundane Flu that we normally face. We’ve had these vaccines, some of them, for more than half a century. None of those vaccines have caused widespread sterilization, or contained nanobot computer chips or delivered Satanic identifiers that work like a bar code for the times of revelations. I have no reason to believe that this vaccine is going to be any different in terms of it’s long term health impacts, than any of the other vaccines for other diseases. Vaccinated people have gotten pregnant, nanobot technology is really expensive and impractical, and if Satan were really that ambitious, Trump would have gotten a second term.
> 
> ...



In other news, the fairly decent antifascist podcast 12 Rules for What just did an interview with Annie Kelly from QAnon Anonymous:


----------



## editor (May 6, 2021)

Bonkers loon-speak, Brixton


----------



## editor (May 6, 2021)

Conspiracy Theorists Buy Faraday Cages To “Protect” Themselves Then Complain When They Work
					

Conspiracy Theorists Buy Faraday Cages To “Protect” Themselves Then Complain When They Work




					www.iflscience.com


----------



## Spandex (May 8, 2021)

While I was queuing up for the supermarket this afternoon an anti-lockdown, anti-mask, covid-is-a-scam protest marched past. I was surprised at myself how angry they made me.

They were shouting through megaphones that lockdown has made no difference (have they not been following the figures? I guess they think the figures are all made up), how wearing masks is an attack on our freedom (I scowled over my mask at them for that) and - the direct appeal to us public - "_look at you! look at you queuing for the shop!_" (as if queuing a few minutes for a shop is some terrible fate to be imposed up us). Most people shuffled uncomfortably, I stuck my middle finger up at the person shouting at me (probably not the wisest move when a crowd of obsessive weirdos are passing by, but better than shouting what I really thought at them).

Looking at them, I guess a fair few consider themselves to be liberal/left, but their conception of freedom - I wanna do what I wanna do, how dare you stop me - is pure Thatcherite freedom; me me me, no such thing as society, if it doesn't affect me, it doesn't exist, it's other people's fault or it's just moaning.

I think they make me angrier than proper Tories.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2021)

It's not even political. A debate can not even be had because the usual rules of discourse are irrelevant. "normal tories", inhabit a totally different planet, imv, to this lot.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2021)

Won't prattle on but an interesting thing occurred to me a while back I mentioned.

If a tory voting mail/telegraph reader had caring duties, either to the public or a family emmeber, child etc, the thought would just not occur to me that they might not be up to the job. They might not be up to the job, but the idea of it just wouldn't occur.

Now if one of the hardliners, and they are legion, had caring duties, I honestly Would think twice. That what they are espousing looks and feels so antisocial thay I would honestly worry for vulnerable folk in their care. 

It outlined to me how ugly it all is. That I see them as a manifestation of something terrible.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2021)

Irony being that tories views cause far more harm than this mob.


----------



## pogofish (May 8, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's the fucking olympics, ffs.



Even better, a woman I went to school with was one of those “witches” - she’s so nice, prim and proper that the very idea of doing anything sort-of dark would have her in conniptions!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 8, 2021)

Spandex said:


> While I was queuing up for the supermarket this afternoon an anti-lockdown, anti-mask, covid-is-a-scam protest marched past. I was surprised at myself how angry they made me.
> 
> They were shouting through megaphones that lockdown has made no difference (have they not been following the figures? I guess they think the figures are all made up), how wearing masks is an attack on our freedom (I scowled over my mask at them for that) and - the direct appeal to us public - "_look at you! look at you queuing for the shop!_" (as if queuing a few minutes for a shop is some terrible fate to be imposed up us). Most people shuffled uncomfortably, I stuck my middle finger up at the person shouting at me (probably not the wisest move when a crowd of obsessive weirdos are passing by, but better than shouting what I really thought at them).
> 
> ...


I haven't had that anywhere I've been - the worst has been just a few wankers in the supermarket who don't care about masks but are not shouting about it. I've wondered a few times what I'd do if it did happen though.

Probably I'd just not say anything so as not to make it worse - the general "public nutcase" reflex - but tweet about it furiously. If I was in a bad mood already though, or if they were just not letting up (so it would be impossible to make it worse) I could see shouting at them along the lines of "oh for fuck's sake just shut the fuck up and fuck off, people want to do some fucking shopping not listen to your shit, no go on fuck off back to the internet, no shut up with that bollocks, go on piss off, as if life's not fucking hard enough without you cunts".

But in general, really, the best thing is not to respond and just put up with it. It's not like you can actually clear them out or make them stop. If I went off it would just make everyone around me even less comfortable.


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2021)

Spandex said:


> While I was queuing up for the supermarket this afternoon an anti-lockdown, anti-mask, covid-is-a-scam protest marched past. I was surprised at myself how angry they made me.
> 
> They were shouting through megaphones that lockdown has made no difference (have they not been following the figures? I guess they think the figures are all made up), how wearing masks is an attack on our freedom (I scowled over my mask at them for that) and - the direct appeal to us public - "_look at you! look at you queuing for the shop!_" (as if queuing a few minutes for a shop is some terrible fate to be imposed up us). Most people shuffled uncomfortably, I stuck my middle finger up at the person shouting at me (probably not the wisest move when a crowd of obsessive weirdos are passing by, but better than shouting what I really thought at them).
> 
> ...


Just go with something like 'does your mammy know you're out' next time but bear in mind that if it fails to elicit an approving titter from your fellow sheeple You May Well Feel Bad.


----------



## existentialist (May 8, 2021)

rekil said:


> Just go with something like 'does your mammy know you're out' next time but bear in mind that if it fails to elicit an approving titter from your fellow sheeple You May Well Feel Bad.


Nah, that's OK. You just pause, as if for comic effect, then say, "Ah, though come to think of it, and looking at you, she probably ran away before you were born", turn on your heel and make a smart exit, regardless of titterage.

"The face not even a mother could love. Perhaps a mask would be a smart idea...?"

Glad to have been of assistance


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2021)

Sickening that this stuff is spreading to public institutions









						How to do your own research
					

Here are some tips in case you would like to begin investigating the history of major infrastructure projects such as docks in your area




					www.parliament.uk


----------



## yield (May 8, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Won't prattle on but an interesting thing occurred to me a while back I mentioned.
> 
> If a tory voting mail/telegraph reader had caring duties, either to the public or a family emmeber, child etc, the thought would just not occur to me that they might not be up to the job. They might not be up to the job, but the idea of it just wouldn't occur.
> 
> ...


I don't believe it. Don't think you can make that judgement. Some of my friends are like that and good parents. People are fickle. The problem is a lack of an alternative.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2021)

yield said:


> I don't believe it. Don't think you can make that judgement. Some of my friends are like that and good parents. People are fickle. The problem is a lack of an alternative.


Yes, more about my own inner aversion to them than anything concrete. My own projection.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2021)

Had I known that was happening in Brighton, I would have been tempted in investing in a few dozen eggs & popping over to meet & greet them.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


>



Is this the commodification of the concept of freedom?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Is this the commodification of the concept of freedom?


it's the freedom to have the option of spreading deadly viruses around, from what I can work out.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

filmed on a smart phone and posted on facebook. genius.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


>



I hate people


----------



## NoXion (May 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


>




The fuck are they even protesting about? Lockdown is over, and further lifting of restrictions is likely. All those tossers have to do is wait.


----------



## emanymton (May 10, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Is this the commodification of the concept of freedom?


That was done years ago.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2021)

NoXion said:


> The fuck are they even protesting about? Lockdown is over, and further lifting of restrictions is likely. All those tossers have to do is wait.



They are too fucking thick to notice.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

Marching for the freedom to sit inside a pub.


----------



## emanymton (May 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Marching for the freedom to sit inside a pub.


What about my freedom not to have them in the same pub as me?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)

emanymton said:


> What about my freedom not to have them in the same pub as me?


Utterly valid argument imo.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2021)




----------



## William of Walworth (May 11, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


>




Perrhaps some/all of those people need to educate their own children better, rather than mis-educate themselves


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 11, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Lockdown is over, and further lifting of restrictions is likely. All those tossers have to do is wait.


When I said this to a family member who was on obsessing with this stuff a while back, they said "do you really believe they don't plan to lock us down again?"

And obviously because it's a new situation and you can't be sure what will happen, any future lockdown or tightening of rules will prove it always planned. And because there is always more future (?), It can never be proved not to be planned.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 11, 2021)

I assum all this is fed and planned on Facebook.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 11, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> there is always more future



Nice.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 11, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> I assum all this is fed and planned on Facebook.


they do get posted on there but I think most of the planning is more telegram/whatsapp groups and word of mouth between the "believers"


----------



## emanymton (May 11, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> When I said this to a family member who was on obsessing with this stuff a while back, they said "do you really believe they don't plan to lock us down again?"
> 
> And obviously because it's a new situation and you can't be sure what will happen, any future lockdown or tightening of rules will prove it always planned. And because there is always more future (?), It can never be proved not to be planned.


Just ask them how the last kill the bill they were on went.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2021)

The volunteers using 'honeypot' groups to fight anti-vax propaganda
					

Volunteers are busting anti-vaccine conspiracy theories with decoy Facebook groups.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





Richard is a builder, a trainee psychologist - and one half of the duo behind the decoy group. He says he aims not to spread bad information but rather to help people attracted to conspiracy theories.
His friend Dave (not his real name; we've agreed to give him a pseudonym because he fears abuse from anti-vaccine activists) believed in conspiracy theories for the best part of 20 years.

"If I was to actually create a group saying, 'I'm going to re-educate you'... then I'm not going to get any takers," he says.
"So I have to do it in a stealth way, which is a bit underhanded, I suppose. But the intentions are good."
The group's name references Bill Gates and completely unfounded conspiracy theories that the Microsoft founder is plotting to kill millions of people and control them with implanted microchips. And once people are drawn in, the two moderators try to reason with them, to bring them back to reality.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2021)

Stuck on a packed tube train. Absolutely everyone wearing a mask apart from one special person who quite possibly knows the real truth about everything, like.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2021)

More white rose shite


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

Fucksake, masks don’t stop sneezes either. Knobheads


----------



## StoneRoad (May 13, 2021)

Used one of my high filter masks & safety googles when doing some gardening a couple of days ago. I was disturbing loads of dust / mold spores etc. No problems after I put them on, prior to that I was sneezing, eyes watering etc [I did go and wash up before masking up, to be clean inside the mask]


----------



## NoXion (May 13, 2021)

ddraig said:


> More white rose shiteView attachment 267998



I wonder if the person who made that would object to someone farting right in their face...


----------



## iona (May 13, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Used one of my high filter masks & safety googles when doing some gardening a couple of days ago. I was disturbing loads of dust / mold spores etc. No problems after I put them on, prior to that I was sneezing, eyes watering etc [I did go and wash up before masking up, to be clean inside the mask]


Quite a few times I've found myself wearing a mask, just coz I had one handy, for jobs that before I would've done maskless and just tried not to breathe in too much dust/mould/whatever. Wonder whether enough people are doing the same, and will continue to for long enough, for it to have any noticeable effect on rates of respiratory issues.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

ddraig said:


> More white rose shiteView attachment 267998


think about it though. they are being deadly serious. this to them is _the science._ *it's not a joke. they mean it.*


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (May 13, 2021)

a cunning cross breed of nonsense and twaddle


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> a cunning cross breed of nonsense and twaddle


they've also managed to shoe horn a load of old bollocks into it as well.


----------



## WouldBe (May 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> View attachment 268003


If masks won't help them the only other answer is to quarantine themselves. For life.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2021)

This is really quite special



> A conspiracy ripping through the anti-vax world may finally drive some anti-maskers to do the unthinkable: wear a mask and keep their distance.
> The conspiracy—which comes in several shapes and sizes—more or less says the vaccinated will “shed” certain proteins onto the unvaccinated who will then suffer adverse effects. The main worry is the “shedding” will cause irregular menstruation, infertility, and miscarriages. The entirely baseless idea is a key cog in a larger conspiracy that COVID-19 was a ploy to depopulate the world, and the vaccine is what will cull the masses.
> Experts say the conspiracy is born from a fundamental misunderstanding of how vaccines work. It has been widely debunked and you can read about it here, here, and here, among other places.












						Anti-Maskers Ready to Start Masking—to Protect Themselves From the Vaccinated
					

An anti-vaccine conspiracy about the vaccinated is leading some anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers to contemplate wearing a mask and social distance.




					www.vice.com


----------



## editor (May 13, 2021)

Unstoppable Anti-Mask ‘Freedom Convoy’ Stopped by Border Control
					

An anti-mask convoy that was rolling across Canada to fight lockdown restrictions was broken up rather thoroughly by lockdown restrictions.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Jay Park (May 13, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I wonder if the person who made that would object to someone farting right in their face...



i saw an covid-loon comment that said 'farts go through jeans, so how will a mask stop corona'


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 13, 2021)

Shedding protein sounds like a load of wank.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

we are now living in a communist country


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 13, 2021)

Was invited to a park meetup with an old Facebook friend (ie acquaintance really...I've not been on Facebook for a long time now) we had a brief chat on WhatsApp and got onto vaccines. Once I said I'd had my first dose she went quiet and went offline and then later messaged saying she can't make it actually. (she invited me?!) Turns out she's been posting anti vax, anti lockdown shit on Facebook for months. So it seems she is more scared of meeting someone vaccinated, than catching covid  

Oh well....no great loss TBF (for me) 
So glad to not be on Facebook during this pandemic, I just know it would have soured so many friendships ...and I'd rather keep being civil and polite and not thinking ugh oh, here comes stupid, germy whatsherface.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Was invited to a park meetup with an old Facebook friend (ie acquaintance really...I've not been on Facebook for a long time now) we had a brief chat on WhatsApp and got onto vaccines. Once I said I'd had my first dose she went quiet and went offline and then later messaged saying she can't make it actually. (she invited me?!) Turns out she's been posting anti vax, anti lockdown shit on Facebook for months. So it seems she is more scared of meeting someone vaccinated, than catching covid
> 
> Oh well....no great loss TBF (for me)
> So glad to not be on Facebook during this pandemic, I just know it would have soured so many friendships ...and I'd rather keep being civil and polite and not thinking ugh oh, here comes stupid, germy whatsherface.


Some of these folk think they might get harmed by being near vaccinated people:








						Anti-Maskers Ready to Start Masking—to Protect Themselves From the Vaccinated
					

An anti-vaccine conspiracy about the vaccinated is leading some anti-maskers and anti-vaxxers to contemplate wearing a mask and social distance.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2021)

Oops, editor just posted that


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Some of these folk think they might get harmed by being near vaccinated people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...can't complain about the outcome tbf. That's hilarious


----------



## Jay Park (May 13, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Was invited to a park meetup with an old Facebook friend (ie acquaintance really...I've not been on Facebook for a long time now) we had a brief chat on WhatsApp and got onto vaccines. Once I said I'd had my first dose she went quiet and went offline and then later messaged saying she can't make it actually. (she invited me?!) Turns out she's been posting anti vax, anti lockdown shit on Facebook for months. So it seems she is more scared of meeting someone vaccinated, than catching covid
> 
> Oh well....no great loss TBF (for me)
> So glad to not be on Facebook during this pandemic, I just know it would have soured so many friendships ...and I'd rather keep being civil and polite and not thinking ugh oh, here comes stupid, germy whatsherface.



no red flags from these people beforehand?


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 13, 2021)

Jay Park said:


> no red flags from these people beforehand?


Like I say, I don't know her well enough. I'm actually a tiny bit offended she'd assumed I'd be in her camp TBF.


----------



## Jay Park (May 13, 2021)

Clair De Lune said:


> Like I say, I don't know her well enough. I'm actually a tiny bit offended she'd assumed I'd be in her camp TBF.



I know that feeling


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> we are now living in a communist country
> 
> ...


yep
I see a fair amount of this on facebok:
globalisation is communism
it's a communist plot
I can't get my head to how they get to this, all because of the "great reset" masterplan from all those Davos communists I guess


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> yep
> I see a fair amount of this on facebok:
> globalisation is communism
> it's a communist plot
> I can't get my head to how they get to this, all because of the "great reset" masterplan from all those Davos communists I guess


Emotionally comforting idea of sinister forces that only these clever clogs can see. Good vs evil bullshit that most people leave at the age of about 14.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2021)

Only thing they have going for them is the "stopped clock is right twice a day". The rest of the belief and noise can be safely consigned to the bin.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2021)

Want the main grifters and organisers to have their day of shame tbh.


----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> yep
> I see a fair amount of this on facebok:
> globalisation is communism
> it's a communist plot
> I can't get my head to how they get to this, all because of the "great reset" masterplan from all those Davos communists I guess



The people who say this shit have no fucking idea what communism is. How badly misinformed does one have to be in order to think that billionaires and organisations like the World Economic Forum could ever be sincerely communist?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 15, 2021)

NoXion said:


> The people who say this shit have no fucking idea what communism is. How badly misinformed does one have to be in order to think that billionaires and organisations like the World Economic Forum could ever be sincerely communist?


I know, I can't get my head around how they get there


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2021)

Most COVID vaccine disinformation can be traced to just 12 people on social media
					

Researchers are calling them the "Disinformation Dozen."




					www.upworthy.com


----------



## BigMoaner (May 18, 2021)

gosub said:


> Most COVID vaccine disinformation can be traced to just 12 people on social media
> 
> 
> Researchers are calling them the "Disinformation Dozen."
> ...


Blood on their hands. That's going to be a very painful realisation to wake up to if they ever get round to it. Can you imagine?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 18, 2021)

I'm pleased that that article was entirely unsympathetic (though there is a place for it in some instances) . No "let's explore the wider context", etc. These shits are making huge wonga off of this. The grift is endless. Fuck them. By the article being shaming, it is exactly a way of, well, shaming them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Blood on their hands. That's going to be a very painful realisation to wake up to if they ever get round to it. Can you imagine?


Most of these people have been at it for years, the vaccine hesitant and sceptics is their target customer base as they can sell them vitamins and documentaries and whatnots.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

mail having a dig. 









						We can't let idiots who don't want Covid vaccines hold us hostage
					

SARAH VINE: When it comes to the coronavirus vaccine, it's funny how many otherwise intelligent people I know have become borderline deranged about it.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

comments absoloutly chocker with deniars/anti vaxxers tho


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

some very, very triggered conspiraloons on there. as i've said on here, it's one thing being shamed by others on facebook and twitter, it's another being shamed by national newspapers.


----------



## LDC (May 19, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Most of these people have been at it for years, the vaccine hesitant and sceptics is their target customer base as they can sell them vitamins and documentaries and whatnots.



That's one of the things that winds me up the most about some bits of the anti-vax/natural medicine crowd, they go on about 'big pharma' making money etc. and then seem to often recommend people spend loads of cash on unproven 'remedies' and vitamins etc.

I have also watched a couple of friends with medical conditions go through a variety of alternative medicine most of whom recommended various expensive cures and treatments for their condition, none of which worked, and more than one of the 'healers' then turned round and blamed the person who was ill for not following the ridiculously strict diet properly, or not buying the proper herbs. Fucking privatized quack medicine with no real oversight.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

fucking hell those comments. there's something so bizarely selfish about how they frame the debate. "I know! I know it's all bullshit! I've done all the necessary research! Fuck you all with your vacinne. SHEEP!"

god, they are cunts, aren't they? I don't know how else to frame it? Please someone help me reframe it and gain some empathy or some such shit.


----------



## LDC (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> mail having a dig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Honestly, it's like being offered an antibiotic for a septic toe and deciding you'd rather have your leg amputated because you once read something about penicillin being a bit bad for your gut flora."

That did make me laugh. Sounds so like a thousand hippies I have met.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> "Honestly, it's like being offered an antibiotic for a septic toe and deciding you'd rather have your leg amputated because you once read something about penicillin being a bit bad for your gut flora."
> 
> That did make me laugh. Sounds so like a thousand hippies I have met.


lyod webber trolling them too with the drink driver comment lol


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> fucking hell those comments. there's something so bizarely selfish about how they frame the debate. "I know! I know it's all bullshit! I've done all the necessary research! Fuck you all with your vacinne. SHEEP!"
> 
> god, they are cunts, aren't they? I don't know how else to frame it? Please someone help me reframe it and gain some empathy or some such shit.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> "Honestly, it's like being offered an antibiotic for a septic toe and deciding you'd rather have your leg amputated because you once read something about penicillin being a bit bad for your gut flora."
> 
> That did make me laugh. Sounds so like a thousand hippies I have met.


and it's not even an exagerated example. there will have been thousands of anti vaxxers deniers who have found themselves dead/on a machine throughout this.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 269109


Searching for things on the internet is the basis of a great deal of solid research eg bellingcat


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> and it's not even an exagerated example. there will have been thousands of anti vaxxers deniers who have found themselves dead/on a machine throughout this.



And, some have spoken out, but of course other covid-deniers/ anti-vaxxers think they have been bought off by 'project fear'.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 19, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, some have spoken out, but of course other covid-deniers/ anti-vaxxers think they have been brought off by 'project fear'.


Cheaper than buying them off I suppose


----------



## rubbershoes (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> some very, very triggered conspiraloons on there. as i've said on here, it's one thing being shamed by others on facebook and twitter, it's another being shamed by national newspapers.



They may have hoped that the Mail would be on their side


----------



## Yossarian (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> some very, very triggered conspiraloons on there. as i've said on here, it's one thing being shamed by others on facebook and twitter, it's another being shamed by national newspapers.



Some of them are comparing Vine to a Remainer, which I guess is the most outrageous insult they could think if.


----------



## IC3D (May 19, 2021)

Video of my x freind fondling hail stones saying how strange it is, shows how little you need to say. Harrp! Did it stop suddenly? Yes it did! Dozens of comments. Fuckin ejits. Actual video made no claim just seeded reactions. It's definately dopamine these guys crave.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Video of my x freind fondling hail stones saying how strange it is, shows how little you need to say. Harrp! Did it stop suddenly? Yes it did! Dozens of comments. Fuckin ejits. Actual video made no claim just seeded reactions. It's definately dopamine these guys crave.


i'm intrigued but can't understand this bit: Video of my x freind fondling hail stones saying how strange it is, shows how little you need to say. Harrp! Did it stop suddenly?

rephrase? they put up a video of hail stones?


----------



## IC3D (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i'm intrigued but can't understand this bit: Video of my x freind fondling hail stones saying how strange it is, shows how little you need to say. Harrp! Did it stop suddenly?
> 
> rephrase? they put up a video of hail stones?


Of them being bewildered in a hail storm saying how unnatural it is etc. I thought they were about to make a joke it was so mad even for them


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2021)

Unnatural normal weather lol


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Video of my x freind fondling hail stones saying how strange it is, shows how little you need to say. Harrp! Did it stop suddenly? Yes it did! Dozens of comments. Fuckin ejits. Actual video made no claim just seeded reactions. It's definately dopamine these guys crave.


christ.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)




----------



## l'Otters (May 19, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> They may have hoped that the Mail would be on their side


The mail is on the government’s side (to state the obvious)  - they’re looking to blame vaccine deniers for the spread of the Indian variants.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 19, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> The mail is on the government’s side (to state the obvious)  - they’re looking to blame vaccine deniers for the spread of the Indian variants.



Indeed. But the anti vaxxers may have hoped for support. There's a significant crossover with right wingers and anti vaxx


----------



## BristolEcho (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> View attachment 269126



Which bit are you drawing attention to there? The original statement is rubbish.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Which bit are you drawing attention to there? The original statement is rubbish.


They're both as bad as each other. Steph on the end and the original.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 20, 2021)

what passes for humour in denial circles. i find it sick.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 20, 2021)

Relative who appeared to have turned the corner on quackery and conspiracy is now ordering colloidal silver. FFS!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Relative who appeared to have turned the corner on quackery and conspiracy is now ordering colloidal silver. FFS!


Tell them it will turn them into a smurf and show them this:


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Tell them it will turn them into a smurf and show them this:


Yeah, seen that


----------



## existentialist (May 20, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Relative who appeared to have turned the corner on quackery and conspiracy is now ordering colloidal silver. FFS!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 21, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Relative who appeared to have turned the corner on quackery and conspiracy is now ordering colloidal silver. FFS!


ouch
there are further levels to go down too
sorry for your loss


----------



## scalyboy (May 21, 2021)

I fear my driving instructor may be on the fringes of the ‘truther tendency’. He’s very scrupulous about checking my temperature and giving me hand sanitiser before we start each lesson, but he recently referred to the masks we both wear in the car as ‘muzzles’. During previous lessons he’s mentioned ancient aliens, and told me of a YouTube video clip of Obama giving a speech in Israel - where the camera supposedly shows one of the security staff momentarily shape-shifting into a lizard... later, I looked it up myself and wasn’t convinced 🤪


----------



## bimble (May 21, 2021)

just saw this story and immediately brain goes that it would probably work the opposite way, allowing anti vax people to find eachother much more effectively. idk.


----------



## NoXion (May 21, 2021)

A blue tick? I think Twitter has already demonstrated how fucking useless those things are.


----------



## keybored (May 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> we are now living in a communist country



He's going to the salt mines.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/chris-sky-toronto-arrest-1.6034482
		










						Anti-masker Chris Sky charged after allegedly threatening to shoot elected officials
					

Toronto Police Services have placed charges on anti-masker Chris Saccoccia after he allegedly threatened to shoot a member of the public and elected officials.



					toronto.ctvnews.ca


----------



## muscovyduck (May 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> just saw this story and immediately brain goes that it would probably work the opposite way, allowing anti vax people to find eachother much more effectively. idk. View attachment 269417


I mean I've had the vaccine but shit like this makes me want to not have the vaccine. It just gets my back up. It's not a logical response but theres no denying its there. Out of all the issues on tinder whether someone's had a vaccine or not is pretty low on the list.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I mean I've had the vaccine but shit like this makes me want to not have the vaccine. It just gets my back up. It's not a logical response but theres no denying its there. Out of all the issues on tinder whether someone's had a vaccine or not is pretty low on the list.


tinder is back to front rank. like a human fruit machine, or human Bingo. I've really tried to distance myself from these apps but I still go back now and then. the more i use them, the less i feel i have to offer because they sort of steal motivation to actually go out and get a life. for me anyway.


----------



## NoXion (May 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> tinder is back to front rank. like a human fruit machine, or human Bingo. I've really tried to distance myself from these apps but I still go back now and then. the more i use them, the less i feel i have to offer because they sort of steal motivation to actually go out and get a life. for me anyway.



Incels love Tinder. Well actually they claim that Tinder is a sign of the End Times, but they act as if nobody ever goes on dates without first going through Tinder. They selectively quote statistics and "studies" (actually articles written by Tinder staff) in order to "prove" their notion that 8/10 men are completely sexless and that the rest are all "Chads" who are inhumanly handsome and basically can bed pretty much any woman they want without even really trying. Incels basically think that porn is real life and that "Chads" are living it. It is absolutely barking mad.

To tie this more closely to the thread topic, a lot of incels are also straight-up conspiracy theorists, they like using the triple parentheses as a not-so-subtle anti-Semitic dogwhistle. Apparently the Jews are the reason they can't get their dick wet, and not because they're chronically unwashed shut-ins who act like a bunch of creeps and perverts online.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> tinder is back to front rank. like a human fruit machine, or human Bingo. I've really tried to distance myself from these apps but I still go back now and then. the more i use them, the less i feel i have to offer because they sort of steal motivation to actually go out and get a life. for me anyway.


It's horrible, not only are there so many sex pests on the app but you're basically putting out a beacon for any sex pest who knows you irl to come bother you. I remember it left me feeling weirdly manic when I used it.  I just don't see how inviting vaccine talk onto the app is going to go well at all.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 21, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I fear my driving instructor may be on the fringes of the ‘truther tendency’. He’s very scrupulous about checking my temperature and giving me hand sanitiser before we start each lesson, but he recently referred to the masks we both wear in the car as ‘muzzles’. During previous lessons he’s mentioned ancient aliens, and told me of a YouTube video clip of Obama giving a speech in Israel - where the camera supposedly shows one of the security staff momentarily shape-shifting into a lizard... later, I looked it up myself and wasn’t convinced 🤪


You actually looked it up? Did you feel the need to verify it? :O


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You actually looked it up? Did you feel the need to verify it? :O


Well you have to do your own research. 

Eta: and it's the sensible thing to do so that next time you see them you can give the polite form of "that was bollocks by the way"


----------



## William of Walworth (May 21, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I fear my driving instructor may be on the fringes of the ‘truther tendency’. He’s very scrupulous about checking my temperature and giving me hand sanitiser before we start each lesson, but he recently referred to the masks we both wear in the car as ‘muzzles’. *During previous lessons he’s mentioned ancient aliens, and told me of a YouTube video clip of Obama giving a speech in Israel - where the camera supposedly shows one of the security staff momentarily shape-shifting into a lizard*... later, I looked it up myself and wasn’t convinced 🤪


He should keep his bloody eyes on the road FFS!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 21, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> ouch
> there are further levels to go down too
> sorry for your loss


There are indeed. I didn't know who 'Medical Medium' was until this morning......


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> It's horrible, not only are there so many sex pests on the app but you're basically putting out a beacon for any sex pest who knows you irl to come bother you. I remember it left me feeling weirdly manic when I used it.  I just don't see how inviting vaccine talk onto the app is going to go well at all.


how long you got? I could write pages on the grimness of tinder, and that's only dipping my foot into it for a year.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Incels love Tinder. Well actually they claim that Tinder is a sign of the End Times, but they act as if nobody ever goes on dates without first going through Tinder. They selectively quote statistics and "studies" (actually articles written by Tinder staff) in order to "prove" their notion that 8/10 men are completely sexless and that the rest are all "Chads" who are inhumanly handsome and basically can bed pretty much any woman they want without even really trying. Incels basically think that porn is real life and that "Chads" are living it. It is absolutely barking mad.
> 
> To tie this more closely to the thread topic, a lot of incels are also straight-up conspiracy theorists, they like using the triple parentheses as a not-so-subtle anti-Semitic dogwhistle. Apparently the Jews are the reason they can't get their dick wet, and not because they're chronically unwashed shut-ins who act like a bunch of creeps and perverts online.


yes, full of seething resentment. the MGTOW is so profoundly pathetic that it beggers belief. Another alogrithym created world of people who haven't got teh bollocks or insight to own their own shit. and women get the blame. it disgusts me on every level. that whole incel/MGOTW - they are so focused on women it's beyond creepy. tunnel vision on women and sex and relationships. ffs read a book, get a life.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (May 21, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> He should keep his bloody eyes on the road FFS!!!!!


You're not wrong William, sometimes when I'm driving he checks his phone! He's said that if he's not saying anything it's a good sign, as it means I'm doing everything correctly - but he really shouldn't be reading about Bill Gates / the elites' reptilian agenda / colloidal silver etc on his mobile while I'm driving... I've had 65 hours of lessons so far and I'm still something of a menace on the roads.. Test is next month and I'm not overly confident


----------



## scalyboy (May 21, 2021)

It's been said before, and possibly on this thread, but what really boils my goat is how these flag-wavers who go on about WW2, name their children and their dogs after Churchill (yes, talking about you 'Lozza', you pisslord), bore on about the Blitz spirit etc - are also unable to make even the slightest alteration to their entitled ways of life. 

If wearing a mask is such an infringement of their 'freedom', how the f*** would they have coped with gas masks, blackouts during the Blitz, kids evacuated, rationing, and last but not least, conscription and being sent overseas to fight and possibly die or be horribly mutilated.

So wearing a mask in order to protect others doesn't really come into the same category, does it? As the late, great Mark E Smith would say, God help us if there's another war...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> It's been said before, and possibly on this thread, but what really boils my goat is how these flag-wavers who go on about WW2, name their children and their dogs after Churchill (yes, talking about you 'Lozza', you pisslord), bore on about the Blitz spirit etc - are also unable to make even the slightest alteration to their entitled ways of life.
> 
> If wearing a mask is such an infringement of their 'freedom', how the f*** would they have coped with gas masks, blackouts during the Blitz, kids evacuated, rationing, and last but not least, conscription and being sent overseas to fight and possibly die or be horribly mutilated.
> 
> So wearing a mask in order to protect others doesn't really come into the same category, does it? As the late, great Mark E Smith would say, God help us if there's another war...


to be fair, in my experience the bog standard "patriotic" right winger middle englander has largely been on board since the start. maybe its because it's a tory government telling them what to do. i think as it drifts further right it manifests, if we are talking right wing representation of this shite.


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> You're not wrong William, sometimes when I'm driving he checks his phone! He's said that if he's not saying anything it's a good sign, as it means I'm doing everything correctly - but he really shouldn't be reading about Bill Gates / the elites' reptilian agenda / colloidal silver etc on his mobile while I'm driving... I've had 65 hours of lessons so far and I'm still something of a menace on the roads.. Test is next month and I'm not overly confident


First driving instructor I had just took me round country roads and largely left me to my own devices. Hardly corrected me at all land said I'd be fine in the test, which I failed miserably.

I'd find someone else for your next lessons "for a second opinion".


----------



## pbsmooth (May 21, 2021)

today being annoyed by the more subtle morons. 'just putting this out there'... 'decide for yourself'... 'two sides to consider'... while they put out demonstrably false information. no, there aren't two sides to consider with scientific facts. normally hippy twats presenting some big state conspiracy wrapped up in mind and body free spirit shit.


----------



## keybored (May 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> First driving instructor I had just took me round country roads and largely left me to my own devices. Hardly corrected me at all land said I'd be fine in the test, which I failed miserably.
> 
> I'd find someone else for your next lessons "for a second opinion".


My last one used to spend a good deal of every lesson lamenting his upcoming divorce. Must have been around the time I learned the phrase "captive audience".


----------



## Elpenor (May 21, 2021)

My driving instructor told me “I love to see the young girls in their short skirts and tops in the summer.”

He was in his 50s. Dodgy fucker

Edit - we were driving around the student area of Reading near the Uni so he probably meant the 18-21 year olds 

(not intended to be a defence of what he said!)


----------



## bimble (May 21, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I fear my driving instructor may be on the fringes of the ‘truther tendency’. He’s very scrupulous about checking my temperature and giving me hand sanitiser before we start each lesson, but he recently referred to the masks we both wear in the car as ‘muzzles’. During previous lessons he’s mentioned ancient aliens, and told me of a YouTube video clip of Obama giving a speech in Israel - where the camera supposedly shows one of the security staff momentarily shape-shifting into a lizard... later, I looked it up myself and wasn’t convinced 🤪


He sounds a lot like _one of my _driving instructors, who i did stop lessons with when it properly came out, on a roundabout ffs, what he feels about the RotschildZionists etc. 

On a serious note though, if you were able to say something to him along the lines of how he's obvs free to think whatever he likes but that you do not want him telling you about that mad shit from youtube, I think you'd be doing a really useful thing- you can't change what they think but you can make them think twice about spreading it, stop them from feeling like its totally acceptable to blurt out to strangers . imo thats all we can usefully do most of the time.


----------



## NoXion (May 21, 2021)

I've only had one driving instructor so far, and I'm glad to say that he conducted himself in an entirely professional manner. He did have this thing where he would keep asking me to rate my own performance on an 8-10 scale or something like that, which I always felt was kind of missing the point (I am the one who learns!), but I played along because he obviously thought he was being pedagogical.


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2021)

I really would change driving instructors for your next lessons though. If you fail it's a shit load more time and money you'll be spending. Tell the next one you want to be perfect going into the test and only go for someone who'll be precise with what you're doing wrong. Worth checking round for good instructors?


----------



## bimble (May 21, 2021)

i think so too, when i found the right teacher it changed the whole thing.


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2021)

Is he anti-vaxx by the way? He'll be in contact with loads of people. 

Perhaps tell him you don't believe he's taking his colloidal silver to ward off the virus.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2021)

crojoe said:


> today being annoyed by the more subtle morons. 'just putting this out there'... 'decide for yourself'... 'two sides to consider'... while they put out demonstrably false information. no, there aren't two sides to consider with scientific facts. normally hippy twats presenting some big state conspiracy wrapped up in mind and body free spirit shit.


oh fuck the "*what do you think?/decide for yourself/i'm just asking the question" *sleight of hand is one of the biggest red flags in all of this. so much of their shite is prefaced with it.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> to be fair, in my experience the bog standard "patriotic" right winger middle englander has largely been on board since the start. maybe its because it's a tory government telling them what to do. i think as it drifts further right it manifests, if we are talking right wing representation of this shite.



it's pretty calming when talking of right/left splits to note that vacinne uptake is, what, 90% - so that captures everyone. and these freaks, like my mate, who gets freaker and more nasty by the day, are out on a limb.

as i've said many times - the real barameter is the national media. if the right wing press start entertaining this stuff...end times. at least there has been largely massive resistance to covid denial across "main stream" right wing outlets. there might be some "we're all vaxed, deaths are down, lets open up sooner" rants, but that is not in anyway the same as what these "truth seekers" propose if you have a close look at their "eco systems".


----------



## muscovyduck (May 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> oh fuck the "*what do you think?/decide for yourself/i'm just asking the question" *sleight of hand is one of the biggest red flags in all of this. so much of their shite is prefaced with it.


long before all this I had a drama queen mate who I eventually clocked onto because she used phrases like this to stir shit once too often


----------



## scalyboy (May 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Is he anti-vaxx by the way? He'll be in contact with loads of people.
> 
> Perhaps tell him you don't believe he's taking his colloidal silver to ward off the virus.


I’m actually getting lessons off of two instructors cos neither were able to fit in two lessons a week - they’re very busy with the post-lockdown backlog, same thing with the actual tests, people are finding there’s no available slots till the autumn.
I actually prefer the ancient aliens guy as he’s more patient than the other feller who can be sarky on occasion... although sarko is very good at teaching manoeuvres like parallel and reverse bay parking by using reference points: “turn the wheel 360 degrees LEFT - reverse slowly until the wing mirror is covering the other car’s rear wheel arch - STOP - turn wheel 360 RIGHT - reverse slowly till wing mirror is at corner of car - STOP” etc 

I don’t think ancient aliens is an antivaxxer - he’s very scrupulous about taking my temperature and giving me hand sanitiser before we begin - more rigorous than Johnny Sarko... 

Aliens is so laid-back and laconic that I can’t quite tell if he’s being ironic when he says “gotta watch out for those shapeshifters”... his use of the term “muzzle” for face mask did ring alarm bells though


----------



## two sheds (May 21, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I’m actually getting lessons off of two instructors cos neither were able to fit in two lessons a week - they’re very busy with the post-lockdown backlog, same thing with the actual tests, people are finding there’s no available slots till the autumn.
> I actually prefer the ancient aliens guy as he’s more patient than the other feller who can be sarky on occasion... although sarko is very good at teaching manoeuvres like parallel and reverse bay parking by using reference points: “turn the wheel 360 degrees LEFT - reverse slowly until the wing mirror is covering the other car’s rear wheel arch - STOP - turn wheel 360 RIGHT - reverse slowly till wing mirror is at corner of car - STOP” etc
> 
> I don’t think ancient aliens is an antivaxxer - he’s very scrupulous about taking my temperature and giving me hand sanitiser before we begin - more rigorous than Johnny Sarko...
> ...


In that case I'd sit down and work out and list what it is that you're not confident about, and tell them you want more practice to improve on those specific things. It won't half save you some money if you get through this time. And you're paying them so they should do what you ask.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> oh fuck the "*what do you think?/decide for yourself/i'm just asking the question" *sleight of hand is one of the biggest red flags in all of this. so much of their shite is prefaced with it.



It's fucking everywhere, or at least feels like it at times. Which is why am grateful for fucking urban.


----------



## Supine (May 22, 2021)

I would never condone trolling. Does anyone know any antivax forums? Asking for a friend


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2021)

Supine said:


> I would never condone trolling. Does anyone know any antivax forums? Asking for a friend



I haven't looked myself, but I bet David Icke's forums will be one of the main ones in the UK.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I haven't looked myself, but I bet David Icke's forums will be one of the main ones in the UK.


I got so p155ed off with the sky fairy supporters, conspiracy loonspudery and woo 5h1te on there that I gave up even visiting.
Nothing you say even dents their conviction in their "knowing the TRUTH"
I had to block the domain to stop their "come back to the fold" spam trashing my emails.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

Supine said:


> I would never condone trolling. Does anyone know any antivax forums? Asking for a friend


Facebook. You have to dig though since the great purge. They're there though, but lesser presence. And of course the he'll scape that is telegram., 8 chan, etc. I think Reddit has had a clear out so not there.


----------



## scalyboy (May 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> In that case I'd sit down and work out and list what it is that you're not confident about, and tell them you want more practice to improve on those specific things. It won't half save you some money if you get through this time. And you're paying them so they should do what you ask.


Thanks - I think you’re right.

At this stage I really just need more practice on the road and dealing with traffic and the various situations that crop up; best thing I can do now until the test, I reckon, is to do a few of the test routes and some ‘independent driving’ - I’m told the latter will most likely be following satnav directions but with an outside chance of having to use road signs.


----------



## scalyboy (May 22, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I got so p155ed off with the sky fairy supporters, conspiracy loonspudery and woo 5h1te on there that I gave up even visiting.
> Nothing you say even dents their conviction in their "knowing the TRUTH"
> I had to block the domain to stop their "come back to the fold" spam trashing my emails.


I suppose it _might_ be productive to plant a few seeds of doubt / sanity in the minds of people on those loon boards, people on the fringes who aren’t fully paid-up tinfoil merchants but who are just curious and may be less than half-way to loon.

Good luck to anyone who tries, but personally I wouldn’t have the patience... I imagine it’d have to be done by subtle questioning of their alternative theories and politely casting doubt. (My favourite - when arguing with a couple of friends, or ex-friends - is to ask: why would governments worldwide choose to decimate their own economies, if it was simply to ‘control the people, maaan’?)

Just calling tinfoilers simple-minded dangerous idiots (although that’s pretty much what I think of them!) wouldn’t, I’m guessing, have much effect - they’d dismiss you as a ‘shill’, ‘deep state agent’, ‘MSM dupe’ or whatever other annoying in-group private language they use.

This is what I’d found when trolling the Daily Mail forums... trolling, however, is a different matter - I doubt it would cause many on the fringes to see the light and abandon the tinfoil, but it can be fun. 🙃

 I’ve even run out of patience for trolling though - I find the whole thing quite depressing tbh. Seeing the hordes repeatedly marching for ‘freedom’ (and some wearing yellow stars) - I never realised how many stupid and selfish people there are. Sad!


----------



## pug (May 22, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

pug said:


> View attachment 269665


Eh? More context needed


----------



## pug (May 22, 2021)

That's the instructions ive been given, so I can do my 'research' and make an 'informed' decision about the vaccine.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

pug said:


> That's the instructions ive been given, so I can do my 'research' and make an 'informed' decision about the vaccine.


Given by whom and written on what? Is that the inside of a pack of fag papers?!


----------



## NoXion (May 22, 2021)

Yes, I am going to trust a source that I was directed to by a note scrawled on a literal piece of rubbish.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

There's such vanity to it all. Ffs.


----------



## NoXion (May 22, 2021)

Also, if I wanted to look at actual 'vaccine' info by EXPERTS only, then I wouldn't be heading toward some crank alternative to YouTube. There's actual peer-reviewed literature I could read instead. Yes I know, peer review is not some cast-iron guarantee of veracity, but it does at least mean that someone who at least has a clue took a look at it and saw no glaring errors or obvious methodological problems. The TubeCranks can't even bring themselves to avoid making basic mistakes of fact.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

Okay, I looked

Turns out to be some twat called Vernon Coleman conspiracy theorist, anti-vaccination activist, AIDS denialist

Def an EXPERT


----------



## Supine (May 22, 2021)

So reading some anti vaccine stuff today’s I’ve learnt that vaccines can make you magnetic. I don’t really know how to process this new information…


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2021)

Supine said:


> So reading some anti vaccine stuff today’s I’ve learnt that vaccines can make you magnetic. I don’t really know how to process this new information…



It's all that heavy metal music, embedded in the nano chip.

Just think about it, and do your own research.


----------



## Supine (May 22, 2021)

Ohh FFS, I’ve only gone and got a tea spoon stuck to my hand! Shit just got real.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Supine said:


> Ohh FFS, I’ve only gone and got a tea spoon stuck to my hand! Shit just got real.
> 
> View attachment 269714


If you look into the back of that spoon, you see Pete Townsend staring back at you


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

pug said:


> View attachment 269665


It's so odd.


Supine said:


> Ohh FFS, I’ve only gone and got a tea spoon stuck to my hand! Shit just got real.
> 
> View attachment 269714


What jab did you get?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

Supine said:


> Ohh FFS, I’ve only gone and got a tea spoon stuck to my hand! Shit just got real.
> 
> View attachment 269714


Just cos your wife left you Gates don't take it out on us ffs


----------



## rubbershoes (May 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I fear my driving instructor may be on the fringes of the ‘truther tendency’. He’s very scrupulous about checking my temperature and giving me hand sanitiser before we start each lesson, but he recently referred to the masks we both wear in the car as ‘muzzles’. During previous lessons he’s mentioned ancient aliens, and told me of a YouTube video clip of Obama giving a speech in Israel - where the camera supposedly shows one of the security staff momentarily shape-shifting into a lizard... later, I looked it up myself and wasn’t convinced 🤪



Is this him?


----------



## pug (May 22, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Okay, I looked
> 
> Turns out to be some twat called Vernon Coleman conspiracy theorist, anti-vaccination activist, AIDS denialist
> 
> Def an EXPERT


EXPERT ARSEHOLE 

Apparently I need to be more open minded and think more critically,  rather than just believe what it says in the papers,  I should look at alternative sources and websites where people have different ideas from the mainstream.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2021)

pug said:


> I should look at alternative sources and websites where people have different ideas from the mainstream.



and then come to the conclusion (in his case at least) that they are a massive twunt


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

pug said:


> EXPERT ARSEHOLE
> 
> Apparently I need to be more open minded and think more critically,  rather than just believe what it says in the papers,  I should look at alternative sources and websites where people have different ideas





fucthest8 said:


> Okay, I looked
> 
> Turns out to be some twat called Vernon Coleman conspiracy theorist, anti-vaccination activist, AIDS denialist
> 
> Def an EXPERT


If you think about, someone like that probably has a body count attached to his name.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

Pro death merchants.


----------



## fucthest8 (May 22, 2021)

pug said:


> I should look at alternative sources


I mean, on the one hand, yes, that's true ... but, ah, how to put this ...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

Thats the thing, not believing everything read in msm is sound advice. But hang on Biden is also a clone? If they were pure nutbar they wouldn't be such a problem. A stopped clock is right twice a day.


----------



## MrSpikey (May 22, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> You actually looked it up? Did you feel the need to verify it? :O



It's very easy to mock claims like this, but did you know that the White House *refused to deny the claim* when it was put to them?




			
				White House said:
			
		

> “I can’t confirm the claims made in this video, but any alleged program to guard the president with aliens or robots would likely have to be scaled back or eliminated in the sequester,” wrote Caitlin Hayden, chief spokeswoman for the National Security Council. “I’d refer you to the Secret Service or Area 51 for more details.”



Wake up, Sheeple!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 22, 2021)

MrSpikey said:


> It's very easy to mock claims like this, but did you know that the White House *refused to deny the claim* when it was put to them?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake up, Sheeple!


I've always now and then liked reading conspiracies, they have a great hook, can be thrilling etc. I guess that's why they have always been around. Something weirdly comforting in them (the world is cruel but it's none of our faults etc). But I don't think I have ever ever even got close to believing them. I did nearly fall down the pizza gate hole, but not for long. The way that was presented back then was very compelling, but then the counter evidence put it to bed in just a few arguments. Spending too much time with conspiracy theories is one of the biggest wastea of time a person can do. Reality itself is gruelling and cruel, perhaps conspiracy theories act as pressure releases in an evolutionary sense.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 23, 2021)

By the way they are planning to march through central London next Saturday the 29th of May! See this: www.standupx.info Maybe some people would like to go along to counter protest with banners with slogans like "Vaccines Save Lives!" Or something similar. What is sad about the covid conspiracy movement is that it has attracted many good people from the left like Piers Corbyn former Southwark Labour councillor and housing rights activist. And long socialist and acticist Heiko Khoo. Who has spoken at Speakers Corner regularly for 36 years. Irelands radical Indymedia website has also joined the movement with regular news about anti lockdown protests and its editors calling it a scamdemic.


----------



## l'Otters (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LDC (May 23, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> .... many good people from the left like Piers Corbyn….


----------



## l'Otters (May 23, 2021)

“Killthebill official” has a national day of action planned for May 29th..


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> “Killthebill official” has a national day of action planned for May 29th..


They’re not antivaxxers though


----------



## l'Otters (May 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They’re not antivaxxers though


Exactly.
I wonder how that would pan out on the day, having a conspiraloon demo at the same time as a kill the bill one.


----------



## WouldBe (May 23, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> Exactly.
> I wonder how that would pan out on the day, having a conspiraloon demo at the same time as a kill the bill one.


It might end up as a kill the conspiraloon event.


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2021)

There was an entertaining reddit video yesterday showing someone joining in with an anti-vaxx march holding a megaphone calling out things like "I don't listen to doctors", "I watch youtube videos instead of looking at scientific research" ... eventually one of the others on the march asked him to leave


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> There was an entertaining reddit video yesterday showing someone joining in with an anti-vaxx march holding a megaphone calling out things like "I don't listen to doctors", "I watch youtube videos instead of looking at scientific research" ... eventually one of the others on the march asked him to leave


I'd love to see that. I'm sure we all would.


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2021)

So would I, I just looked for it and can't find it


----------



## pug (May 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> If you think about, someone like that probably has a body count attached to his name.


No probably about it, look at his wikipedia page, his AIDS denial bullshit must have cost some lives.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> There was an entertaining reddit video yesterday showing someone joining in with an anti-vaxx march holding a megaphone calling out things like "I don't listen to doctors", "I watch youtube videos instead of looking at scientific research" ... eventually one of the others on the march asked him to leave


fucking cancel culture


----------



## glitch hiker (May 23, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> By the way they are planning to march through central London next Saturday the 29th of May! See this: www.standupx.info Maybe some people would like to go along to counter protest with banners with slogans like "Vaccines Save Lives!" Or something similar. What is sad about the covid conspiracy movement is that it has attracted many good people from the left like Piers Corbyn former Southwark Labour councillor and housing rights activist. And long socialist and acticist Heiko Khoo. Who has spoken at Speakers Corner regularly for 36 years. Irelands radical Indymedia website has also joined the movement with regular news about anti lockdown protests and its editors calling it a scamdemic.











						Nuremberg Code Addresses Experimentation, Not Vaccines - FactCheck.org
					

A bogus claim that "[v]accines are in direct violation of The Nuremberg Code" has been circulating on social media. Actually, the Nuremberg Code addresses the treatment of human subjects in medical experiments and says nothing about the use of tested and approved vaccines on patients.




					www.factcheck.org
				



There is no law compelling you to be vaccinated.
Millions have been and aren't dying, mutated, zombified, or filled with Nanochips


----------



## Waterwheel (May 23, 2021)

The most frightening thing about the anti-vaxince and covid denial movement though is just how big they have grown over the past 16 months since the pandemic started! This time last year they were still struggling to get 200 protesters to turn out in central London. And their rallies in other cities were only around 30 to 50 people. The  towards the end of August last year they were getting up to several thousand people at their rallies in central London and other cities. Now in the past two months they have been able to mobilise tens of thousands of people in central London and many thousands in other UK cities. There is a real danger that they will succeed in derailing the battle to defeat the covid 19 pandemic, which could result in a third wave of the virus. The authorities should be taking the threat posed by the covid 19 conspiracy theory movement very seriously indeed.


----------



## gosub (May 23, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Nuremberg Code Addresses Experimentation, Not Vaccines - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> A bogus claim that "[v]accines are in direct violation of The Nuremberg Code" has been circulating on social media. Actually, the Nuremberg Code addresses the treatment of human subjects in medical experiments and says nothing about the use of tested and approved vaccines on patients.
> ...











						ECHR rules obligatory vaccination may be necessary | DW | 08.04.2021
					

The ruling is the first time that the European Court of Human Rights has weighed in on the issue of compulsory vaccinations. The decision could play a role in efforts to end the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.dw.com
				



Not here there isn't. And so far the uptake is at high enough level to theoretically give (proper) herd immunity...but  down to 32years now,, getting down to ages where I can understand having  the jab is less of no brainer


----------



## StoneRoad (May 23, 2021)

A couple of relative youngsters (early 30s) I know have been champing at their bits, trying to get vaccination slots.

Some slightly older guys (early 40s) had a "bit" of a travel involved in obtaining their first jabs. One of them doesn't drive and the two closest places that had appointments available were both around 40 miles away ... [they've both been "done" since that conversation took place]

I had to travel 21 miles for my first jab but the second was less than two miles from home ...

E2A - I only know of one anti-vaxxer locally, everybody else around here has been quite impatient to hold out their arm for a jab.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> There was an entertaining reddit video yesterday showing someone joining in with an anti-vaxx march holding a megaphone calling out things like "I don't listen to doctors", "I watch youtube videos instead of looking at scientific research" ... eventually one of the others on the march asked him to leave


What subreddit was it in?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 23, 2021)

Some good news. An antivaxxer I know has had his first shot. 

His partners at work made him . They'd voted that all employees who were having contact with the public should have it or move to a non public role. 

As a partner, he's not an employee and so that wouldn't apply to him. But the other partners pointed out how unfair it would be if he dodged it, so now he's had his first.


----------



## two sheds (May 23, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What subreddit was it in?


Don't know that either  I just see the equivalent of New Posts like urban. I'll see if I can actually log in and find it again, I'll try searching vaxx and hope it comes up.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 23, 2021)

Similar, been posted before


----------



## glitch hiker (May 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Similar, been posted before



The score from the end of the world


----------



## Waterwheel (May 23, 2021)

I still thing that counter protests are needed to confront these idiots who deny that there is even a pandemic happening at all. Because if they are not stopped then it wont be long before they are resorting to violence against covid 19 testing centres and vaccination centres!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 23, 2021)

Always though the 77 5g mast attacks where a fairly good indicator of prevelance. 77. Unless all done by the same group, that's a hell of a lot. And that's just those crazy enough to actually go out with a petrol can. The extremists of extremists.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 23, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> I still thing that counter protests are needed to confront these idiots who deny that there is even a pandemic happening at all. Because if they are not stopped then it wont be long before they are resorting to violence against covid 19 testing centres and vaccination centres!


The national media should well and truly put the boot through them, which they haven't done. If something is clearly toxic and dangerous, then it should be portrayed as such. Covid denial is still not as toxic a brand as it should be .


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 23, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> I still thing that counter protests are needed to confront these idiots who deny that there is even a pandemic happening at all. Because if they are not stopped then it wont be long before they are *resorting to violence against covid 19 testing centres and vaccination centres*!


That has already happened.


----------



## Supine (May 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> The national media should well and truly put the boot through them, which they haven't done. If something is clearly toxic and dangerous, then it should be portrayed as such. Covid denial is still not as toxic a brand as it should be .



They’re such a waste of molecules. I’m happy the MSM doesn’t give them the time of day. It would only legitimise them.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 23, 2021)

That indy media site is full Moon Boot





__





						Indy Features - Indymedia Ireland
					

Featured stories Indymedia Ireland is a media collective. We are independent volunteer journalists producing and distributing the authentic voices of the people Indymedia Ireland is a media collective. We are independent volunteer citizen journalists producing and distributing the authentic...



					www.indymedia.ie


----------



## BigMoaner (May 23, 2021)

Where as the UK one is empty of it





__





						UK Indymedia
					

A network of individuals, independent and alternative media activists and organisations, offering grassroots, non-corporate, non-commercial coverage of important social and political issues.




					www.indymedia.org.uk


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> That indy media site is full Moon Boot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a thread on Indymedia Ireland, not sure if same person running it?
Not going to link to the thread after skimming it just now


----------



## souljacker (May 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Always though the 77 5g mast attacks where a fairly good indicator of prevelance. 77. Unless all done by the same group, that's a hell of a lot. And that's just those crazy enough to actually go out with a petrol can. The extremists of extremists.



Add the masts that have been just vandalised and it starts to top up. A mast near me has had 5g kills spray painted on it. If it's that dangerous, stay back a bit.


----------



## rekil (May 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


> There's a thread on Indymedia Ireland, not sure if same person running it?
> Not going to link to the thread after skimming it just now


Indymedia.ie has been 24/7 loonsville for some time. I see it features general purpose nutter Kevin Barrett and AIDS denialist Gary Null on their podcast page now.


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

So the latest misinformation being spread by the conspiranoids concerns maverick French virologist Prof Luc Montagnier. He'd already become a tinfoil merchant poster boy last year with his unsubstantiated claim that the Covid-19 virus had been artificially engineered using HIV (he was awarded the Nobel Prize in 2008 for his discovery of the HIV virus, although the USA's Dr Robert Gallo also has a claim to have isolated and discovered it)  

Conspiracy Twitter is full of a 'quote' by Montagnier, saying everyone who's been vaccinated will die within two years. I won't link to any of this shit but they're found easily enough on Twitter. 

Typically, the tweeter will embed an interview excerpt, in which Montagnier says *nothing of the kind.* Instead, in the two-and-a-half minute clip being widely retweeted, he claims that mass vaccination is encouraging the growth of new variants and says he's studying illnesses in young people post-vaccination. 

How f***ing difficult is it to watch a 2'30" video before tweeting it, accompanied by an inaccurate and hysterical falsehood about *the same video*. FFS, BigMoaner is right, by discouraging people from getting vaccinated, these deranged idiots have blood on their hands.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2021)

rekil said:


> Indymedia.ie has been 24/7 loonsville for some time. I see it features general purpose nutter Kevin Barrett and AIDS denialist Gary Null on their podcast page now.


That's so sad. Indymedia was once an important media outlet.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> So the latest misinformation being spread by the conspiranoids concerns maverick French virologist Prof Luc Montagnier. He'd already become a tinfoil merchant poster boy last year with his unsubstantiated claim that the Covid-19 virus had been artificially engineered using HIV (he was awarded the Nobel Prize in 2008 for his discovery of the HIV virus, although the USA's Dr Robert Gallo also has a claim to have isolated and discovered it)
> 
> Conspiracy Twitter is full of a 'quote' by Montagnier, saying everyone who's been vaccinated will die within two years. I won't link to any of this shit but they're found easily enough on Twitter.
> 
> ...


in itself, there's nothing wrong with watching any source of information. but if i come across something that is so earth-shakingly contentious, there's a moral duty to actually see counter arguments. we don't live in these times. it takes a certain civility (like such is found in bucketloads in urban) to treat information with care. But Micheal on facebook and Susan on Whatsapp _don't give a fuck. _it's scary. lets hope it all slithers away if/when this ends.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

i'm starting to think it takes a certain "personality" to be loose with this stuff, to just fire it out there with no care for implications.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i'm starting to think it takes a certain "personality" to be loose with this stuff, to just fire it out there with no care for implications.


and i'm sure they would level my argument against me. that i spread covid confirmation material with no thought about implications.

but the big difference is: global scientific consensus, health services around the globe, trusted experts who are trusted by other trusted experts who have studied it for years at major universities. that's the difference. we had to play our cards and pick a side at the start of it. of course i haven't read most of the science!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

editor said:


> That's so sad. Indymedia was once an important media outlet.


urban has proven vital throughout this. if only for the users. i spent so long looking into this shit when my mate vanished head first down teh rabit hole that urban is now my only "conversation" i trust. i "trust" the guardian and the bbc and general news stories from most of our papers (i am not ashamed to stand up for our MSM in regards covid - they havent tried to walk people hand by hand to their deaths like this mob). but "online debates" - fuck that for a laugh. the stuff is everywhere.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2021)

Ao there's this


BigMoaner said:


> urban has proven vital throughout this. if only for the users. i spent so long looking into this shit when my mate vanished head first down teh rabit hole that urban is now my only "conversation" i trust. i trust the guardian and the bbc and general news stories from most of our papers (i am not ashamed to stand up for our MSM in regards covid - they havent tried to walk people hand by hand to their deaths like this mob). but "online debates" - fuck that for a laugh. the stuff is everywhere.



I'll be honest - if this site had swerved deeply into anti vaxx loon territory and taken most if its regular posters with it, I would have closed it down.


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> and i'm sure they would level my argument against me. that i spread covid confirmation material with no thought about implications.
> 
> but the big difference is: global scientific consensus, health services around the globe, trusted experts who are trusted by other trusted experts who have studied it for years at major universities. that's the difference. we had to play our cards and pick a side at the start of it. of course i haven't read most of the science!


Neither have I, but until recently I thought most sensible people were able to assess sources of information in a critical way and decide who to trust 😕

For example, Montagnier may have co-discovered HIV, but his suggestion that the Covid-19 virus is man-made has been largely refuted by other virologists and epidemiologists. He’s also courted controversy with a research study that seemingly offers support for homeopathy.

So his claims that vaccines encourage mutant variants I take with a pinch of salt based on his track record. Maybe he’s correct but I remain unconvinced.

In any case, as far as I can see, _nowhere_ has he said that everyone who’s been jabbed will die within two years!

It’s such a bizarre statement that it’s immediately a red flag; surely it invites scrutiny and scepticism? And wouldn’t someone want to verify it before spreading such alarmist, hysterical falsehoods?
Apparently not 😕


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

editor said:


> Ao there's this
> 
> 
> I'll be honest - if this site had swerved deeply into anti vaxx loon territory and taken most if its regular posters with it, I would have closed it down.



it's an oasis. when people are old and it's all hopefully a distant memory they will look back with affection on the community here. i know i will. sensible people who seek to do no harm in their conversations. go to fucking reddit and you'll be in teh seventh circle of hell within minutes. and it's not even about disagreement. i've been on boards where probably half the board hangs right (football forums) and still conversations can be had and no one is pumping endless disinformation or even name calling. i fear for civil debate. urban has nothing to fear in that regard.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Neither have I, but we can assess sources of information in a critical way and decide who to trust. Montagnier may have co-discovered HIV, but his suggestion that the Covid-19 virus is man-made has been largely refuted by other virologists and epidemiologists. He’s also courted controversy with a research study that seemingly offers support for homeopathy. So his claims that vaccines encourage mutant variants I take with a pinch of salt based on his track record.
> 
> But in any case, as far as I can tell, _nowhere_ has he said that everyone who’s been jabbed will die within two years!
> 
> ...


nah, it'll be sweeping through whatsapp as we speak.


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's an oasis. when people are old and it's all hopefully a distant memory they will look back with affection on the community here. i know i will. sensible people who seek to do no harm in their conversations. go to fucking reddit and you'll be in teh seventh circle of hell within minutes. and it's not even about disagreement. i've been on boards where probably half the board hangs right (football forums) and still conversations can be had and no one is pumping endless disinformation or even name calling. i fear for civil debate. urban has nothing to fear in that regard.


Agreed! Oasis of sanity is right. I’ve found Urban increasingly valuable as a reassurance that not everyone online has gone bonkers


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 24, 2021)

editor said:


> Ao there's this
> 
> 
> I'll be honest - if this site had swerved deeply into anti vaxx loon territory and taken most if its regular posters with it, I would have closed it down.


It was never going to. This is an erudite place, loons get debunked fast, with facts.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Neither have I, but until recently I thought most sensible people were able to assess sources of information in a critical way and decide who to trust 😕
> 
> For example, Montagnier may have co-discovered HIV, but his suggestion that the Covid-19 virus is man-made has been largely refuted by other virologists and epidemiologists. He’s also courted controversy with a research study that seemingly offers support for homeopathy.
> 
> ...


I keep an open mind on the origins of the virus. I suspect that the source will never be unequivocally found.

Virus research as a potential weapon happens in many countries, including our own. It is believable that this is a lab escape, but that doesn't make it a fact.


----------



## Waterwheel (May 24, 2021)

Here is a good TV news article about the rise of covid deniers and anti vaxxers from a few weeks ago:


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> I keep an open mind on the origins of the virus. I suspect that the source will never be unequivocally found.
> 
> Virus research as a potential weapon happens in many countries, including our own. It is believable that this is a lab escape, but that doesn't make it a fact.


From what I've read, there is some credible evidence for a Wuhan Institute of Virology lab leak in autumn/winter 2019; reports of roadblocks around the lab and an anomalous absence of mobile phone traffic pinpointed to the lab during a week or two in late 2019 (suggesting that it was temporarily shut down and evacuated).
And I see in today's news reports emerging of some Wuhan lab staff being admitted to hospital around that time. There was also a report a year or two or before, that raised concerns about the lab's biosecurity, so it doesn't seem impossible that some of the virus escaped. Essentially I wouldn't trust what the Chinese state say about anything; the Uighur Muslims, Tibet, their claim that Covid-19 began in the Wuhan 'wet market'...hmmm.

But there's a big difference between an accidental leak and it being deliberately introduced into the population; even more so that it was man-made (which the Covid-deniers, lockdown-sceptics and sovereign free thinkers fail to grasp. Just because a crack appears in the 'official narrative' it doesn't give credibility to outlandish ideas. I think that's what happening with the weaponisation of Prof Montagnier's interview: in casting doubt on the wisdom of mass vaccination he's then seen as a useful figurehead for the barking claim that "every vaccinated person will die within two years". A particularly egregious falsehood when, in support of this batshit, they cite an interview in which he says no such thing)


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

deleted, as my ramblings about my driving instructor are irrelevant to this thread


----------



## l'Otters (May 24, 2021)

This is quite long. Compares the two scenarios: did sars-cov2 infect humans via a lab or via jumping species. It does make me think the former looks a lot more feasible than previously - I’m not a virologist though, gcse biology was a long time ago, so am taking the explanations of the science bits as read. (Maybe someone on here can disabuse me if the article gets those things wrong)



https://thebulletin.org/2021/05/the-origin-of-covid-did-people-or-nature-open-pandoras-box-at-wuhan/

Of course the origin of the virus not matching the official narrative doesn’t make any of the other aspects of the official narrative necessarily false. Personally I’d tend to believe if it was from the lab it was a fuckup not a plan.


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

Met someone at the weekend who is fairly politically active, demos, meetings, local politics, canvassed for Labour during Corbyn’s era. 

She was saying how this Covid-denial stuff cuts across political divisions, it’s among the progressive left as well as the right.

She mentioned several people she knows, described them as radicals / anarchists, and how dismayed she had been when they started spouting this Great Reset / Agenda 21 gibberish. 

We were talking about how there _are_ powerful global organisations that influence governments’ policy and exert control over millions - but they’re not the Rothschilds, Bilderbergs or other ‘shadowy elites’.

Instead it’s Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, Saudi Aramco, JP Morgan, Walmart, ExxonMobil, Facebook... Hiding in plain sight! The conspirazoids are looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> We were talking about how there _are_ powerful global organisations that influence governments’ policy and exert control over millions - but they’re not the Rothschilds, Bilderbergs or other ‘shadowy elites’.
> 
> Instead it’s Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, Saudi Aramco, JP Morgan, Walmart, ExxonMobil, Facebook... Hiding in plain sight! The conspirazoids are looking in the wrong place.



Yeah it's similar to when they go on about how the government is trying to control people. What the government that can pass laws and back them up with armed force you mean? That government?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah it's similar to when they go on about how the government is trying to control people. What the government that can pass laws and back them up with armed force you mean? That government?


it's just the sort of emotionally satisfying "there's bad guys that run things" that features in teh cartoons my daughter watches. evil vilans and angelic forces.

as said, the real power is hiding in plain site. lobbying. the interests of capital. it's really not that shadowy, it's normative. just read the financial times, ffs.


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> I mean I've had the vaccine but shit like this makes me want to not have the vaccine. It just gets my back up. It's not a logical response but theres no denying its there. Out of all the issues on tinder whether someone's had a vaccine or not is pretty low on the list.


I don't fully understand the logic behind it. I suppose if someone was apprehensive about meeting face-to-face because they were clinically vulnerable, it would be reassuring to know their 'date' has been vaccinated - but (in the UK at least) vulnerable persons will most likely have received both jabs anyway. Maybe it is of potential reassurance to someone who is unable to have the vaccine for medical reasons (immune compromised etc). But wouldn't you just ask?


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah it's similar to when they go on about how the government is trying to control people. What the government that can pass laws and back them up with armed force you mean? That government?


Spot on. Like when a friend said she didn't believe in this Covid and thought it was just a means to "control the people". But, I sighed, governments are able to do this anyway, and without having to devastate their own economies. Aargh!


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Spot on. Like when a friend said she didn't believe in this Covid and thought it was just a means to "control the people". But, I sighed, governments are able to do this anyway, and without having to devastate their own economies. Aargh!


And a lot of them never gave a shit before their life and movement was affected


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> By the way they are planning to march through central London next Saturday the 29th of May! See this: www.standupx.info Maybe some people would like to go along to counter protest with banners with slogans like "Vaccines Save Lives!" Or something similar. What is sad about the covid conspiracy movement is that it has attracted many good people from the left like Piers Corbyn former Southwark Labour councillor and housing rights activist. And long socialist and acticist Heiko Khoo. Who has spoken at Speakers Corner regularly for 36 years. Irelands radical Indymedia website has also joined the movement with regular news about anti lockdown protests and its editors calling it a scamdemic.


Is there anyone living in/near London who fancies meeting up to go along to this? We could make banners saying: "DON'T TRUST DOCTORS - YOUTUBE HAS THE ANSWERS" or "I'M A TATTOOIST - LET ME FIX YOUR BOILER"


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

"VIROLOGIST SCHMIROLOGIST - DAVE FROM PENGE KNOWS BEST"


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

"MY BOYFRIEND EXPOSED THE MSM REPTILIAN AGENDA - AND ALL I GOT WAS THIS LOUSY T-SHIRT"
F***ing hell I'm losing it, didn't get much sleep last night or the night before, stayed awake re-watching Breaking Bad


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

ddraig said:


> And a lot of them never gave a shit before their life and movement was affected


yes complaining about an imaginary paranoid plot whilst posting on a android/apple which truly is controlling them convertly. they reckon andriods can now predict what we are going to _think _next ffs.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Is there anyone living in/near London who fancies meeting up to go along to this? We could make banners saying: "DON'T TRUST DOCTORS - YOUTUBE HAS THE ANSWERS" or "I'M A TATTOOIST - LET ME FIX YOUR BOILER"


IMPERIAL VIROLOGY DEPARTMENT, ROLL OVER: MICHAEL ON TELEGRAM HAS DONE HIS RESEARCH


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2021)

DON'T BASE YOUR PUBLIC SAFETY ETHICAL DECISIONS ON ACADEMICS WHO HAVE DEVOTED THEIR LIVES TO RESEARCHING VIRUSES...

...BASE IT ON BAZ BRO YOUR LOCAL YOUTUBE GRIFTER!!


----------



## muscovyduck (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I don't fully understand the logic behind it. I suppose if someone was apprehensive about meeting face-to-face because they were clinically vulnerable, it would be reassuring to know their 'date' has been vaccinated - but (in the UK at least) vulnerable persons will most likely have received both jabs anyway. Maybe it is of potential reassurance to someone who is unable to have the vaccine for medical reasons (immune compromised etc). But wouldn't you just ask?


The goal will be money which is typically achieved on this type of app via "engagement". The logic is lets polarise everyone into two camps and get them arguing like Twitter or Facebook.  So much of Tinder's reach out into the rest of the internet is people posting screenshots of awful profiles and 'witty' insults they've messaged to other people (deserving or not).


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> "MY BOYFRIEND EXPOSED THE MSM REPTILIAN AGENDA - AND ALL I GOT WAS THIS LOUSY T-SHIRT"
> F***ing hell I'm losing it, didn't get much sleep last night or the night before, stayed awake re-watching Breaking Bad



And sampling the product?


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

muscovyduck said:


> The goal will be money which is typically achieved on this type of app via "engagement". The logic is lets polarise everyone into two camps and get them arguing like Twitter or Facebook.  So much of Tinder's reach out into the rest of the internet is people posting screenshots of awful profiles and 'witty' insults they've messaged to other people (deserving or not).


Yes, that makes sense.
It *is* rather divisive, publicly distinguishing those who've been vaxxed from those who haven't.

Although I would be unlikely to 'date' someone who had consciously refused the vaccine where they were eligible, there might be legitimate reasons why not (compromised immune system, history of anaphylactic shock etc). I reckon I would just ask them.

Met up with two or three women via online dating in the past three months and they each volunteered the fact that they'd been jabbed - it came up quite early in the phone call as, let's face it, the pandemic is an obvious topic of conversation right now! I think they were telling me they'd had the vaccine in order to reassure me that I was safe from them (I'd mentioned I'm clinically vulnerable), but really from my POV I was more concerned about their safety, particularly one lady who was in remission from breast cancer.

Equally, a passionate anti-vaxxer would be unlikely to get on with me as, like many on this thread, I feel quite strongly about them and couldn't contain myself from giving vent to my contempt and loathing... so it would save time to establish these things first, before wasting each others' time meeting up  But there are other ways of finding out than having it publicly emblazoned on your dating profile, such as, er, talking to someone...

Imagine waiting at pub or cafe to meet your 'date' - and s/he rocks up wearing a yellow star with "I do not consent" in the middle, written in that faux-Hebrew lettering that the Nazis used?


----------



## scalyboy (May 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> DON'T BASE YOUR PUBLIC SAFETY ETHICAL DECISIONS ON ACADEMICS WHO HAVE DEVOTED THEIR LIVES TO RESEARCHING VIRUSES...
> 
> ...BASE IT ON BAZ BRO YOUR LOCAL YOUTUBE GRIFTER!!


Baz the Grifter sounds like a minor Country & Western singer. Kinda like Hank Williams' alter-ego Luke the Drifter


----------



## Ax^ (May 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> There was an entertaining reddit video yesterday showing someone joining in with an anti-vaxx march holding a megaphone calling out things like "I don't listen to doctors", "I watch youtube videos instead of looking at scientific research" ... eventually one of the others on the march asked him to leave



would it be this one


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

That's the one thank you  I looked for it a couple of times on reddit, didn't think of youtube


----------



## Doodler (May 25, 2021)

Waterwheel said:


> The most frightening thing about the anti-vaxince and covid denial movement though is just how big they have grown over the past 16 months since the pandemic started! This time last year they were still struggling to get 200 protesters to turn out in central London. And their rallies in other cities were only around 30 to 50 people. The  towards the end of August last year they were getting up to several thousand people at their rallies in central London and other cities. Now in the past two months they have been able to mobilise tens of thousands of people in central London and many thousands in other UK cities. There is a real danger that they will succeed in derailing the battle to defeat the covid 19 pandemic, which could result in a third wave of the virus. The authorities should be taking the threat posed by the covid 19 conspiracy theory movement very seriously indeed.



Are you an anti-vaxxer? Not having a go, happy to debate the issue with you in a polite way.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 25, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> would it be this one



Doctors without borders


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

"I trust my roommate, who is a personal trainer, and a DJ, and sells 'erbal medicine"

...


"You have no idea what you're talking about"

irony of the week


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> would it be this one



oh too short!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> would it be this one



I DONT TRUST DOCTORS, I TrUsT My RoOm MaTe wHo Is A Dj


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

A poster saying "I believe any old shit on Facebook" is tempting.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2021)

people talking about the right/left split. ferrari is one of LBCs right wingers going toe to toe with an antix vaxxer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2021)

That caller, 'I do yoga', what a total plonker.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That caller, 'I do yoga', what a total plonker.


You do know that yoga includes breathing exercises


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 25, 2021)

He's been a prick for years but really dialling it up now


----------



## pbsmooth (May 25, 2021)

also - my fading DJ career!!
lots of crossover between anti-vax and free spirit hippies as they both rely on believing unsubstantiated mumbo jumbo that is given credence purely due to the fact it's anti-mainstream thinking. mainstream usually being science, research, facts etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's been a prick for years but really dialling it up now
> 
> View attachment 270164


it's proper 6th form level whinging, isn't it. based on nothing. on hunch. and a few google searches. never mind if anyone actually follows it and ends up on a ventalator.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> people talking about the right/left split. ferrari is one of LBCs right wingers going toe to toe with an antix vaxxer.



_why should I._

No one is the boss of me!


----------



## prunus (May 25, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's been a prick for years but really dialling it up now
> 
> View attachment 270164



But look how glowy those properly breathing people are.

That 70% figure is interesting* - back of envelope calculation seems to me that a person excretes about 600g of CO2 via the lungs per day.  If we allow that defecation is egestion not excretion, that implies that there’s only 180g of other excretion going on - primarily urine (secondarily sweat).  Google tells me that average urine production is 800 to 2000ml/day, weighing (near as dammit) 800g to 2kg.  I don’t think it stacks up.  Surprising no-one. 

* For a loose definition of interesting.


----------



## glitch hiker (May 25, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's been a prick for years but really dialling it up now
> 
> View attachment 270164


"70% of waste"


----------



## glitch hiker (May 25, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> _why should I._
> 
> No one is the boss of me!


Apart from the Chinese telling him he has to quarantine.


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

Little known fact that carbon dioxide molecules are too large to get through masks and gets breathed in again. Leading to people eventually inhaling 100% carbon dioxide  

Very little known fact ..


----------



## prunus (May 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Little known fact that carbon dioxide molecules are too large to get through masks and gets breathed in again. Leading to people eventually inhaling 100% carbon dioxide
> 
> Very little known fact ..



A carbon dioxide molecule, earlier:


----------



## WouldBe (May 25, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You do know that yoga includes breathing exercises


Not sure that holding your breath for life is a good idea.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2021)

prunus said:


> A carbon dioxide molecule, earlier:
> 
> View attachment 270186


Gates build that?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

prunus said:


> A carbon dioxide molecule, earlier:
> 
> View attachment 270186


an iron crystal, i think you'll find - it's the atomium not the moleculium


----------



## prunus (May 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> an iron crystal, i think you'll find - it's the atomium not the moleculium



Yes, ok, fair enough, fine; it was the first thing to come to mind to google image for to represent a molecule. I doubt many anti-mask loons would appreciate the difference anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2021)

prunus said:


> Yes, ok, fair enough, fine; it was the first thing to come to mind to google image for to represent a molecule. I doubt many anti-mask loons would appreciate the difference anyway.


for the record this is what a co2 molecule looks like (colours may vary)


----------



## 2hats (May 25, 2021)

DOI: 10.1016/j.matt.2019.06.001


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> for the record this is what a co2 molecule looks like (colours may vary)View attachment 270193


look at the size of it - still never get through a mask. nomatter what misleading graphics scientists may come up with


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> He's been a prick for years but really dialling it up now
> 
> View attachment 270164


LOLcakes all round


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Another celeb twat


----------



## scalyboy (May 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Another celeb twat
> 
> View attachment 270381


A Russell Brand live show featuring a blend of Shakespeare monologues and his life story? Tempting, but I'd rather attach giant leeches to my balls and take a Bosch sander to my fingertips.


----------



## WouldBe (May 26, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> A Russell Brand live show featuring a blend of Shakespeare monologues and his life story? Tempting, but I'd rather attach giant leeches to my balls and take a Bosch sander to my fingertips.


Nah, go along and attach giant leaches to RB's balls and sand his fingertips.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 26, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> wont keep linking to lbc.
> 
> it's proper 6th form level whinging, isn't it. based on nothing. on hunch. and a few google searches. never mind if anyone actually follows it and ends





editor said:


> LOLcakes all round
> 
> View attachment 270380


Is that another account suspended. His long term one got canned for COVID denier shite and then he had another. Has that been canned too? I butted heads with him online when he was pyramid selling 'Success University' to starstruck househeads, but was told by people I trust he was a well meaning airhead. I don't think you can be a shithouse for this long and that be the case now.


----------



## scalyboy (May 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Another celeb twat
> 
> View attachment 270381


"Vaccination passports are creating public and political dispute across the world. Is this debate a matter of civil liberties, and can the state compel you to take a vaccine with the reward of everyday freedoms? Elites are taking over! Our only hope is to form our own. To learn more join my cartel here" 
OMFG, 'Lozza' Fox and Brand, the figureheads of the anti-vaccine resistance...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 26, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> A Russell Brand live show featuring a blend of Shakespeare monologues and his life story? Tempting, but I'd rather attach giant leeches to my balls and take a Bosch sander to my fingertips.


It is tempting, you're right mate, but I would rather try and extract my own eye balls with a spoon and then feed them to the foxes who visit my garden.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Another celeb twat
> 
> View attachment 270381


the Griftfosphere. Balanced, explorative, thorough, well researched discussion won't rack in the views. So I will be a cunt, instead.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 26, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> "Vaccination passports are creating public and political dispute across the world. Is this debate a matter of civil liberties, and can the state compel you to take a vaccine with the reward of everyday freedoms? Elites are taking over! Our only hope is to form our own. To learn more join my cartel here"
> OMFG, 'Lozza' Fox and Brand, the figureheads of the anti-vaccine resistance...


It's such a cunts trick, isn't it. How many millions dead?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 26, 2021)

There's money to be made in dopamine. Addictive click bait, emotionally satisfying good vs evil narratives.

expect this shit to be around for a long time.


----------



## existentialist (May 26, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> "Vaccination passports are creating public and political dispute across the world. Is this debate a matter of civil liberties, and can the state compel you to take a vaccine with the reward of everyday freedoms? Elites are taking over! Our only hope is to form our own. To learn more join my cartel here"
> OMFG, 'Lozza' Fox and Brand, the figureheads of the anti-vaccine resistance...


For some people. attention seems to count for a lot more than integrity.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 26, 2021)

existentialist said:


> For some people. attention seems to count for a lot more than integrity.


nailed it. yep. that's the algorithym right there.

the irony being the old fart who reads his broadhseet front to cover every day on the commute and his books in bed at night _and that's it _is probably ten times more "awake" than these legions who call him a sheep.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 26, 2021)

from the evergiving antivax-woo page on facebook


----------



## Supine (May 27, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> from the evergiving antivax-woo page on facebook
> View attachment 270411



I want to shed my mutant dna all over these idiots


----------



## scalyboy (May 27, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> from the evergiving antivax-woo page on facebook
> View attachment 270411


They forgot VV@nkers, tvv@ts and 1D10tic g1mps


----------



## StoneRoad (May 27, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> from the evergiving antivax-woo page on facebook
> View attachment 270411


So all that faceb00k need to do is add that list to the usual suspects - and then can the denier accounts as per the policy ...
*simples


----------



## BigMoaner (May 27, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> They forgot VV@nkers, tvv@ts and 1D10tic g1mps


i see they missed off vunts.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 28, 2021)

Someone's post as my reply. Not sure why I bothered, they will absolutely ignore what I've said


----------



## Elpenor (May 28, 2021)

England international rugby player Henry Slade has turned down a vaccine.

He’s a type 1 diabetic, which makes him more vulnerable. A few of the Exeter rugby players have been vocal about believing Covid is a bit overblown, I suspect this is due to the SW having a relatively better experience than the rest of the country. 









						England rugby star Henry Slade criticised for turning down Covid vaccine
					

The outside centre - who has won 38 caps for England - claims he has all the protection he needs from coronavirus as a result of the regular testing conducted by his club, Exeter Chiefs




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (May 28, 2021)

What bliddy idiots.

All that testing does is detect infections,  it doesn't protect, 
For actual protection you need to have actual antibodies ie vaccination ...


----------



## pbsmooth (May 28, 2021)

so he 100% trusts the science when it comes to the tests he does... but doesn't trust the science when it comes to vaccination. ok...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> View attachment 270555View attachment 270556
> Someone's post as my reply. Not sure why I bothered, they will absolutely ignore what I've said


god, couldn't engage with them. they're extremists. you will get extreme reactions.

the press are restricting free speach. or maybe the editors and news desks and sources linked to these media institutions are actually not _thick?  _

they are not giving you a platform because  what you spout. no further explanation needed from the MSM (not that I have much time for them either). this is always a massive far right whinge too -"why won't they publish my disgusting racist views"? because they're disgusting and racist you fucking bell end.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 28, 2021)

Got a right pair of wankers here, Freeman of the Land loons, that run a barbers, they have had 12 fixed penalty notices issued for breaches of the Covid rules, with fines totalling £33,000, and a council order to close between 13 and 20 May, later extended until 17 July, and still remained open whilst refusing to wear masks!

There's been a few surprises for them recently, they were arrested on 26th May, and had the furniture & equipment removed from the shop. 



Then, this classic move by the council....





> Now two huge containers of builders’ sand have been placed in front of the doorway to the barbers.
> 
> A witness told *YorkMix* that they had seen four or five police officers stop traffic on Bishopthorpe Road yesterday.
> 
> This allowed a telehandler carry the sandbags to manoeuvre them into place in front of the shop.





> The action may have followed concerns that the business owners were trying to re-enter the premises.
> 
> A separate witness told *YorkMix* that the ‘closed by the council’ sign had been taken down.
> 
> ...


----------



## lazythursday (May 28, 2021)

look at that wellbeing centre next door. I bet that's the source of the barber's information and strategy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Then, this classic move by the council....


That's a good tactic - good on the council.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 28, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> .god, couldn't engage with them. they're extremists. you will get extreme reactions.
> 
> the press are restricting free speach. or maybe the editors and news desks and sources linked to these media institutions are actually not _thick?  _
> 
> they are not giving you a platform because  what you spout. no further explanation needed from the MSM (not that I have much time for them either). this is always a massive far right whinge too -"why won't they publish my disgusting racist views"? because they're disgusting and racist you fucking bell end.



I spent a bit of time politely explaining that: 

"It's literally conspiracy 101. A fact - that Ofcom issued some quidance to broadcasters on 27th March, the misrepresentation of that fact as "free speech from the press.....became forbidden', and then that presented that as the cause of a statement that is provably untrue, that you wouldn't see 'any' reports on deaths or serious side effects in the mainstream media. That absolute statement as then been quietly altered after it's been challenged to you've seen 'very little' reporting in the mainstream. I'd assume you think that's vague enough not to provably untrue, yet every UK mainstream news outlet has headlined on the BBC presenter who died and none are denying the possibility the vaccine could be a factor"

Unfriended me and has either taken the post down or made it private.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 28, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> look at that wellbeing centre next door. I bet that's the source of the barber's information and strategy.


 yes huge red flag lol


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I spent a bit of time politely explaining that:
> 
> "It's literally conspiracy 101. A fact - that Ofcom issued some quidance to broadcasters on 27th March, the misrepresentation of that fact as "free speech from the press.....became forbidden', and then that presented that as the cause of a statement that is provably untrue, that you wouldn't see 'any' reports on deaths or serious side effects in the mainstream media. That absolute statement as then been quietly altered after it's been challenged to you've seen 'very little' reporting in the mainstream. I'd assume you think that's vague enough not to provably untrue, yet every UK mainstream news outlet has headlined on the BBC presenter who died and none are denying the possibility the vaccine could be a factor"
> 
> Unfriended me and has either taken the post down or made it private.



And, not only does the OFCOM guidance not apply to the press, but they didn't even ban broadcasters from broadcasting potentially inaccurate or harmful comments about covid, just that they should ensure timely and robust challenge by programme presenters or other guests to such content.



> In particular, we strongly advise you to take particular care when broadcasting, for example:
> 
> • unverified information about the Coronavirus. This may include, for instance, discussion of unverified theories for the causes of the Coronavirus and discussion of potential treatments or cures for the Coronavirus that do not align with advice of the NHS or other public health authorities; and
> 
> ...



Perfectly reasonable and totally fair.



			https://www.ofcom.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/205713/annex-a-important-guidance-broadcast-content-on-coronavirus,-27-march-2020.pdf


----------



## BigMoaner (May 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Got a right pair of wankers here, Freeland of the Land loons, that run a barbers, they have had 12 fixed penalty notices issued for breaches of the Covid rules, with fines totalling £33,000, and a council order to close between 13 and 20 May, later extended until 17 July, and still remained open whilst refusing to wear masks!
> 
> There's been a few surprises for them recently, they were arrested on 26th May, and had the furniture & equipment removed from the shop.
> 
> ...


as said, the long game is going to be very interesting for these types.

covid will cast a long shadow. whilst the vast majority of folk will reflect with their kids/grandkids, will these folk still be digging their feet in? "oh that? that was a load of horseshit and i ignored it all"

"but didn't that put people at risk, grandad?"

it won't age well.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Unfriended me and has either taken the post down or made it private.



And I think that's where these people are - politely proving they are talking garbage, without using such language, and they want to close the conversation ASAP


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 28, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> look at that wellbeing centre next door. I bet that's the source of the barber's information and strategy.



Not sure about that, if it was, you would have expected the Wellbeing Centre to have opened before they were allowed, and after opening, the staff to be without masks, and would therefore be subject to the same enforcement action.

Facebook posts are far more likely to be the source of misinformation.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 28, 2021)

regarding the story above... JAILED: York drugs gang get sentences totaling 21 years - They brought £210k of cocaine into the city


----------



## lazythursday (May 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not sure about that, if it was, you would have expected the Wellbeing Centre to have opened before they were allowed, and after opening, the staff to be without masks, and would therefore be subject to the same enforcement action.
> 
> Facebook posts are far more likely to be the source of misinformation.


I have a loon-based wellbeing centre close to my house. They have been open throughout because 'therapy' is allowed under the regulations. My local one has actively encouraged users to not wear masks and has a 'no mask? - we won't ask' sign up on the door. I think it's much easier for such places to get away with it because of loopholes in the law compared to standard businesses like barbers.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 28, 2021)

Just came across this lot:





						The Great Re-Opening - Business Owners - Open Up Your Business
					

Business Owners - Open Up Your Business




					the-great-reopening.com
				



and they're having a fest in June...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 29, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just came across this lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usual death cult stuff dressed up in happy go lucky respectable  bullshit.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 29, 2021)

Fuck I really don't like these people. Would honestly find it diffcukt to be in the same room as the type who runs that type of site.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Fuck I really don't like these people.



With almost 300 posts on this post, I got that impression.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 29, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just came across this lot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look, Freeman on the land legal bullshit, how surprising


----------



## editor (May 29, 2021)

I'd be really grateful if people could look in the community forum about an issue that needs addressing.


----------



## keybored (May 29, 2021)

Sad reacts only everyone...


----------



## fishfinger (May 29, 2021)

Hah, Hah, Hah, Hah, Hah, Hah, Hah. Oh dear, how sad, never-mind!


----------



## bemused (May 29, 2021)

What I love here is because they aren't wearing masks they're probably easy to find.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2021)




----------



## BillRiver (May 29, 2021)

bemused said:


> What I love here is because they aren't wearing masks they're probably easy to find.




Also quite enjoying the extremely uncalm man (white top, beard, no mask) repeatedly shouting "calm down" at the start of the clip.


----------



## bemused (May 29, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Also quite enjoying the extremely uncalm man (white top, beard, no mask) repeatedly shouting "calm down" at the start of the clip.



You've also got the ones who meekly walk up to the police towards the end of the video and try to leave.


----------



## petee (May 29, 2021)

(a bit outside my American territory, but ...)


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2021)

One of the protesters is actually wearing a tinfoil hat.   



The sooner more of these loons catch covid & die from it, the better.


----------



## High Voltage (May 29, 2021)

I think you'll find it's an aluminium foil hat


----------



## High Voltage (May 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 270834


I don't actually care if they just get covid I now want them to die

Yes. I know that makes me a "bad person"

Meh!

Over it already <shrugs>


----------



## Supine (May 29, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> I think you'll find it's an aluminium foil hat



That sounds like a new conspiracy theory


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2021)

THINK!


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 29, 2021)

ddraig said:


> THINK!



These twats are incapable of thinking.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 29, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> I think you'll find it's an aluminium foil hat


The aluminium prevents the 5g waves from affecting the brain, thereby avoiding catching the virus. This is actually what some of them believe, I kid you not.




(Actually I am kidding, but it's sometimes hard to be sure)


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it won't age well.


Nor indeed will many of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2021)

ddraig said:


> THINK!



What passports is he talking about?


----------



## bemused (May 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What passports is he talking about?


He's talking about the visa requirements by some government to prove you've had a vaccine before you enter the country. Something that has been in place for years - for example, you can't get a visa to get in some African countries until you can prove yellow fever vaccination. 

I'm sure there are an awful lot of people not keen on vaccine passports that are super dupa keen on photo ID for voting.


----------



## Riklet (May 30, 2021)

Fucking hell sooo many loons there, depressing shit to watch. Clearly more people being dragged into this cesspit.


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> One of the protesters is actually wearing a tinfoil hat.
> 
> View attachment 270843
> 
> The sooner more of these loons catch covid & die from it, the better.


Let me get this straight: they are fighting lockdown restrictions which are to be lifted in 3 weeks’ time. They occupy the Westfield shopping centre to protest the closure of non-essential shops - which have been open and trading for several weeks - and temporarily force it to close? 

Rise of the Idiots.


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Fucking hell sooo many loons there, depressing shit to watch. Clearly more people being dragged into this cesspit.


It probably won’t catch on, but I rather like the suggestion I saw elsewhere that instead of anti-vaxxer these people be known as pro-virus.

Was out and about yesterday and - seeing a sizeable minority of people proudly not wearing masks on the tube - it made me wonder if they are reason behind the current rise in infections.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 30, 2021)

Hold onto your hats

Tennessee hat shop in storm over ‘not vaccinated’ Star of David badges

Another hatWRKS post stated the belief that as the US emerges from the Covid pandemic, people will not be permitted to go about their daily business “unless you show your papers”.

“At the least, all unvaccinated people will be segregated from society, marked and must wear a mask. What comes next? … Much of this is happening right now. There is a historical parallel to fascism to be drawn. We can only fight back to not relive history.”


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

The yellow stars ... OMFG The false analogy victimhood, empathy-gap, tone-deaf offensiveness. Holocaust-trivialising c*nts.

How do these people get to a state of mind where they equate going on a foreign holiday to being forced into ghettoes, starved or worked to death, shot or gassed? Is it a fucked up variant of Aspergers? I can’t fathom it 🤬


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Hold onto your hats
> 
> Tennessee hat shop in storm over ‘not vaccinated’ Star of David badges
> 
> ...


One of the many irritating things about this bullshit is that there is no ‘must’ about wearing a mask, not in England anyway.

They _should_ wear a mask, but as we’ve all seen, plenty of people don’t, and in practice there’s little or nothing to curb them. There’s not enough BTP or regular cops to police buses and tubes.

My local corner shop is often packed full of mask-free c*nts; I rarely go in there now. What’s the owner to do; if he called the police they wouldn’t come; and if he strictly enforced mask-wearing, he’d get abused, and quite possibly physically assaulted. And in the longer run he’d lose a lot of local customers. It’s only bigger places with security guards that have any hope of enforcing masks.

The more I think about it, the more likely it seems that Covid is going to be with us for the foreseeable future - because there’ll always be a sufficient number of selfish idiots spreading it, as well as enough vaccine-refusers to constitute a large enough host pool of humans for the virus to thrive and replicate.

Looks likely we’ll require annual or six-monthly booster vaccine doses, like the yearly flu jab.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The yellow stars ... OMFG The false analogy victimhood, empathy-gap, tone-deaf offensiveness. Holocaust-trivialising c*nts.
> 
> How do these people get to a state of mind where they equate going on a foreign holiday to being forced into ghettoes, starved or worked to death, shot or gassed? Is it a fucked up variant of Aspergers? I can’t fathom it 🤬


If you want simplistic reductive psychological theories, I would say these folks are likely to score highly in narcissism and other dark triad beliefs. It takes a certain internal dynamic to be so certain of your own thinking that it over rides the fear of harming other folk. "but I am not causing harm because I am RIGHT"


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

Opinion | There's a reason why narcissists like Trump love conspiracy theories
					

Whether spreading myths about vaccines, the Moon landing or Barack Obama's birthplace, science suggests conspiracy theorists tend to share certain characteristics.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## hitmouse (May 30, 2021)

keybored said:


> Sad reacts only everyone...



What do you think the odds are of Deputy Trujillo having a history of brutality against defenceless people? The answer may or may not surprise you.


Spoiler



Two Denver Sheriff Department deputies have been suspended for using excessive force against an inmate who was locked in a cell but sticking his arms through a small opening in his cell door.

It’s a situation that has led to altercations — and accusations of excessive force — at the department.

The man was sticking his arms through a small opening in his cell door, used to distribute food and other items, and refused to withdraw his arms into the cell when asked, according to a sheriff’s report.

Deputy Daniel Trujillo, who was hired in 2014, was suspended without pay for 60 days after he violated the department’s use-of-force policy when he beat the inmate’s outstretched arms with nunchaku and also used the weapon to squeeze the inmate’s arms, according to his disciplinary letter, which was obtained by The Denver Post through an open records request.

Nunchaku is a martial arts weapon made of two sticks joined at one end by a short length of cord. Police use the weapon for self-defense and to control people.

It is Trujillo’s second suspension this year. He previously sat out 30 days for failing to respond quickly enough to an inmate’s suicide attempt.


----------



## keybored (May 30, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> What do you think the odds are of Deputy Trujillo having a history of brutality against defenceless people? The answer may or may not surprise you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## glitch hiker (May 30, 2021)

"Duke"

I bet he came up with that for himself and hoped it would stick. I bet he owned a dog also called Duke.

And now he's dead. "Duke" was too much of a real man for this world I guess.

What gets me about these conspiracy clowns is that we've had a year of this as a 'live' situation. Ongoing. Yet the population has not been microchipped. There isn't a New World Order. As ever all the 'Great Reset' (or whatever the latest incarnation of the NWO theory is called today) is a fake narrative. We can see that, why can't they? It's not like 911 insofar as that was a single event. It didn't last for fifteen plus months and counting. It happened in a day and then the clown car posse extrapolated awful things that, too, never happened from that. But this is different, as I say it's ongoing. The only 'conspiracy' is how regressive and exploitative capitalism is and how the atomised nation states that prop it up will do anything to keep it going. 

Or something


----------



## souljacker (May 30, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> What do you think the odds are of Deputy Trujillo having a history of brutality against defenceless people? The answer may or may not surprise you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



This was his last instagram post:


----------



## elbows (May 30, 2021)

Quite a lot of the people who take the most stupid stances in this pandemic have a BMI that places them in the at risk category, regardless of age, as far as I'm concerned. Its not the easiest subject to talk about without putting my foot in it but I do wonder if more attention should have been drawn to this aspect in public pandemic messaging.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 30, 2021)

One loon has told me on FB  he's saving my family from communism


----------



## rubbershoes (May 30, 2021)

And apparently spanish flu deaths were caused by people wearing masks

Bacterial breeding grounds, you see


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 30, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> And apparently spanish flu deaths were caused by people wearing masks
> 
> Bacterial breeding grounds, you see


Sneaky continental viruses, that's how they get you, INSIDE TEH BACTERIAS


----------



## Dystopiary (May 30, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The yellow stars ... OMFG The false analogy victimhood, empathy-gap, tone-deaf offensiveness. Holocaust-trivialising c*nts.
> 
> How do these people get to a state of mind where they equate going on a foreign holiday to being forced into ghettoes, starved or worked to death, shot or gassed? Is it a fucked up variant of Aspergers? I can’t fathom it 🤬


No, it really isn't. Plenty of people on the ASD spectrum who think this conspiracy bs is dangerous, and who find the false analogy stuff beyond the pale.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Sneaky continental viruses, that's how they get you, INSIDE TEH BACTERIAS



I'm sure they'd link the Black Death to a Jewish conspiracy


----------



## Chilli.s (May 30, 2021)

I'm always looking for ways to excuse stupidity and enable learning. Having done a bit of teaching, "reluctant learners" were always encouraged in as many different ways as possible. Unfortunately it seems I was wrong and some people are just too thick to learn. I suppose having been a dunce for so long some think that any hunch or gut feeling is as valid as a theory as anything that an educated and qualified person can come up with. Dangerous idiots in this instance.


----------



## scalyboy (May 30, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> No, it really isn't. Plenty of people on the ASD spectrum who think this conspiracy bs is dangerous, and who find the false analogy stuff beyond the pale.


I apologise. I was posting while mystified and enraged, but I now acknowledge I was wrong to suggest that.

Someone elsewhere on this thread or another posted up a link that posited narcisstic PD as a possible factor to explain the more extreme conspiraloon thought processes. I do think there’s something pathological about their misuse of the yellow star motif. It seems so weirdly tone-deaf and counter-productive (likely to alienate potential converts)


----------



## BigMoaner (May 30, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> I'm always looking for ways to excuse stupidity and enable learning. Having done a bit of teaching, "reluctant learners" were always encouraged in as many different ways as possible. Unfortunately it seems I was wrong and some people are just too thick to learn. I suppose having been a dunce for so long some think that any hunch or gut feeling is as valid as a theory as anything that an educated and qualified person can come up with. Dangerous idiots in this instance.


I'm not even sure it's to do with education or intellect, rather emotional gratification. Deep spiritual like certainty. Its the usual garden variety extremism. A goodie vs baddie narrative is not disimilar to god vs Satan. Proper glint in the eye shit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 31, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Sneaky continental viruses, that's how they get you, INSIDE TEH BACTERIAS



Except Spanish flu was unlikely to have been a 'continental virus', first cases were observed in the US, in Jan. 1918, not arriving in Europe until later, via US troop ships. Wartime censorship meant it was not widely reported in many countries, whereas the Spanish media was free to do so, which created an impression of Spain as being the centre of the pandemic, hence the name.


----------



## High Voltage (May 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Except Spanish flu was unlikely to have been a 'continental virus', first cases were observed in the US, in Jan. 1918, not arriving in Europe until later, via US troop ships. Wartime censorship meant it was not widely reported in many countries, whereas the Spanish media was free to do so, which created an impression of Spain as being the centre of the pandemic, hence the name.


Or Kansas Flu - as I'm pushing to get it correctly renamed as


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Except Spanish flu was unlikely to have been a 'continental virus', first cases were observed in the US, in Jan. 1918, not arriving in Europe until later, via US troop ships. Wartime censorship meant it was not widely reported in many countries, whereas the Spanish media was free to do so, which created an impression of Spain as being the centre of the pandemic, hence the name.


Gee I guess you earned your smart cookie points 😐


----------



## NoXion (May 31, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm sure they'd link the Black Death to a Jewish conspiracy



Funny you should say that, because medieval Jews were the subjects of slander and violence during the Black Death because other people noticed they weren't suffering from it as bad. Nothing to do with being a relatively isolated and even ostracised community, instead nasty cunts seeking scapegoats blamed Jews for supposedly poisoning them.


----------



## hitmouse (May 31, 2021)

Crossposting here cos there's a few roughly parallel threads about this stuff, some analysis from While Rome Burns, which is usually pretty thoughtful:








						Thousands of conspiracists on the streets of London is a problem for the left
					

“Zionist Occupied Government” dude – with “We are not Goy” on the back in case you didn’t get it. A short quick post on the London anti-lockdown conspiracist pro…




					whileromeburnsjournal.wordpress.com
				






> There was definitely a presence of some dodgy far-right characters who others have documented. I personally saw adrenochrome and ‘save the children’ QAnon stuff, anti-semitic ZOG conspiracist stuff, a ‘Don’t tread on me’ Gadsden flag, and a bunch of Union Jack waving types. But… also people of colour, Sikhs, hippies, some anarchists, Anonymous types, young and old. All united by conspiracism. This almost made it more disturbing than if it had just been a far-right demo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twitter thread referred to is here:


----------



## bemused (May 31, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Twitter thread referred to is here:




I do notice that the familiar media types on Twitter who post video from these protests carefully avoid footage of these loons, occasionally a rogue 'paedophile plot' banner makes it through.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 1, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is from Friday, one to watch I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How it started 

How it’s going:









						Covid: Ex-footballer Bradley Orr fined for Magna Carta Covid breach
					

Bradley Orr claimed the ancient document meant he did not have to close his children's play centre.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 1, 2021)

Some mad videos up thread from when the cops visited him too.


----------



## Supine (Jun 1, 2021)

The anti vaccine thing on C4 at the moment is interesting. Mad as a bag of frogs the lot of em.


----------



## elbows (Jun 1, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> How it started
> 
> How it’s going:
> 
> ...


lol. 



> He began speaking to an unidentified man, later revealed to be Orr, and tried to explain that the business was in breach of Covid regulations, the Local Democracy Reporting Service said.
> Orr replied: "I am not entering into a contract with you. I refuse to stand under you."
> Mr Broadbent added: "Orr pointed out that he had an extract from the Magna Carta on the front door of his property which he asked me to read."
> The Magna Carta, signed in 1215 by King John, was a royal charter of rights designed to bring peace between the King and his barons.
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm surprised that the Magna Carta doesn't specifically mention childrens' play centres.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised that the Magna Carta doesn't specifically mention childrens' play centres.


Give it time, and it will...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised that the Magna Carta doesn't specifically mention childrens' play centres.


I think you'll find this section is pretty conclusive:



> (4) The guardian of the land of an heir who is under age shall take from it only reasonable revenues, customary dues, and feudal services. He shall do this without destruction or damage to men or property. If we have given the guardianship of the land to a sheriff, or to any person answerable to us for the revenues, and he commits destruction or damage, we will exact compensation from him, and the land shall be entrusted to two worthy and prudent men of the same 'fee', who shall be answerable to us for the revenues, or to the person to whom we have assigned them. If we have given or sold to anyone the guardianship of such land, and he causes destruction or damage, he shall lose the guardianship of it, and it shall be handed over to two worthy and prudent men of the same 'fee', who shall be similarly answerable to us. But absolutely no stockinglessness and no fucking pissing in the ball pits you dirty heathen cunts.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 1, 2021)

Supine said:


> The anti vaccine thing on C4 at the moment is interesting. Mad as a bag of frogs the lot of em.



could be a bit more fucused  on the uk side of thing is my old complaint


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 1, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> could be a bit more fucused  on the uk side of thing is my old complaint


Annie Kelly who is the UK correspondent for the Qanonanononymous podcast does a good bit of coverage of UK anti-vaccine stuff and has her own podcast coming soon apparently.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 1, 2021)

was just odd the point at the end and not just make a bigger story of his influence


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Annie Kelly who is the UK correspondent for the Qanonanononymous podcast does a good bit of coverage of UK anti-vaccine stuff and has her own podcast coming soon apparently.


that podcast is the absoloute bollocks. if you get a duff episode, keep trying. it's a brilliant feet of journalism and analysis.

they go under cover a lot as well. they are funny as fuck and deeply intelligent. their pod makes $40k a month on patreon! there's only three of em!


----------



## MrSki (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## tony.c (Jun 2, 2021)

And another anti-vax campaigner hospitalised with covid. But don't mock or you will be eternally damned to be tormented in hell.








						Anti-vaxxer hospitalised with Covid after saying vaccines would wipe out ‘stupid people’
					

Christian broadcaster says he believes vaccines are used to commit ‘genocide’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 2, 2021)

strange kind of anti martyr


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2021)

tony.c said:


> And another anti-vax campaigner hospitalised with covid. But don't mock or you will be eternally damned to be tormented in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> TruNews has said that eternal damnation would await anyone mocking Mr Wiles’s affliction.
> 
> “Already, the naysayers and mockers have started with their taunts,” the website said. “Let them speak their foolish words and let them mock. It will only serve to be used to fuel their flames of torment in hell unless they repent.”






Oops!


----------



## NoXion (Jun 2, 2021)

tony.c said:


> And another anti-vax campaigner hospitalised with covid. But don't mock or you will be eternally damned to be tormented in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there a way of reading the Independent without having to log in?


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 2, 2021)

tony.c said:


> And another anti-vax campaigner hospitalised with covid. But don't mock or you will be eternally damned to be tormented in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully he'll be there well before the rest of us.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

That doc is well worth a look. Shows the grifting sociopaths behind it all


----------



## spitfire (Jun 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> That doc is well worth a look. Shows the grifting sociopaths behind it all



It was also good to see some of the people fighting back for a change, not just the grifters.

The bus hassling guy was great.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> It was also good to see some of the people fighting back for a change, not just the grifters.
> 
> The bus hassling guy was great.


Did it scare you? I've got too much skin in the observing game to be objective. I worry about it,it feels and looks new


----------



## spitfire (Jun 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Did it scare you? I've got too much skin in the observing game to be objective. I worry about it,it feels and looks new



I knew about most of it already, the whole bleach thing was something that had slipped my memory and that was a horrible reminder of just how evil some of these people are. Also the exploiting of grieving parents was just yuk.

It was a handy reminder that they aren't funny, they're nasty.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 2, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Is there a way of reading the Independent without having to log in?


I think it does give you the option to 'register later'. It does whenever I look at an Independent article.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 2, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Is there a way of reading the Independent without having to log in?


My standard trick is to disable Javascript (on firefox: rightclick, inspect, click the three dots, go to settings, then disable java under advanced settings).


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 2, 2021)

Sadly more and more people seem to be equating anti-vaccine and anti-lockdown with anti-establishment, and presenting anyone who "complies" as some govt puppet, sheep etc. Can see it becoming more accepted to present it as for or against big gov/pharma.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 2, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> My standard trick is to disable Javascript (on firefox: rightclick, inspect, click the three dots, go to settings, then disable java under advanced settings).



Weird, I've just opened it a second time and now I can read the whole thing.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 2, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Sadly more and more people seem to be equating anti-vaccine and anti-lockdown with anti-establishment, and presenting anyone who "complies" as some govt puppet, sheep etc. Can see it becoming more accepted to present it as for or against big gov/pharma.



It's basically the next step from 'share this picture of a puppy, and if you don't you want all animals cruelly tortured'. Look at me , I'm anti-establishment, there's no nuance or substance to my protest, but I'm one the goodies, right?


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> That doc is well worth a look. Shows the grifting sociopaths behind it all


See also this in-depth investigation about Wakefield ( With the sources and references in a linked document):



I started off thinking 'that Wakefield is a bit of a dodgy scientist' and ending up thinking 'f*ck how could anyone let Wakefield get away with any of this!'
It's long but worth a watch.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 2, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> See also this in-depth investigation about Wakefield ( With the sources and references in a linked document):
> 
> I started off thinking 'that Wakefield is a bit of a dodgy scientist' and ending up thinking 'f*ck how could anyone let Wakefield get away with any of this!'
> It's long but worth a watch.



I watched it the other day, it's bloody good.

Like you, I always knew he was a dodgy scientist, but didn't know all the facts, so I came away with the same view as you, it's shocking.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 2, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 271438
> 
> Oops!


I'd be marginally less entertained by his circumstances were it not for the fact his people are now whining about people's obvious and correct response.

By marginally, I mean a single unit: a nanoschadenfreude on the Mel Brooks scale of comedy vs tragedy


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 2, 2021)

souljacker said:


> This was his last instagram post:
> 
> View attachment 270976


I bet that's also his resume.

Or was.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2021)

MrSki said:


>


----------



## elbows (Jun 3, 2021)

That disgraceful nurse has been struck off.









						Conspiracy theorist nurse who compared NHS to Auschwitz struck off
					

Kate Shemirani called vaccination teams 'death squads' and likened doctors to members of the Third Reich while spreading Covid falsehoods.




					jewishnews.timesofisrael.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 3, 2021)

elbows said:


> That disgraceful nurse has been struck off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's been active in the London protests, so about fucking time.


----------



## elbows (Jun 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> She's been active in the London protests, so about fucking time.


I think she was suspended for a while before the final striking off process took place.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> That disgraceful nurse has been struck off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good. But the CT cultists are gonna be all "that's what happens when you speak out" bs now, so predictable, like some kind of martyr: _that's_ why you don't hear of many medical staff saying this anti-vax stuff, it's not cos they're more likely to know that it's a loads of old bollocks, it's because they're scared they'll get the sack like poor Kate.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 4, 2021)

My OH went to school with someone who's now a nurse and is pretty much like that, posting on social media to oppose mask wearing, comparing it to the. George Floyd murder. A nurse. So it's not an isolated case, and probably far from.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 4, 2021)

Do nurses not get any training or education concerning the scientific basis of medicine? If not, then that's a grievous omission.


----------



## LDC (Jun 4, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Do nurses not get any training or education concerning the scientific basis of medicine? If not, then that's a grievous omission.



They do, but it's at a reasonably low level. I've met quite a few HCPs with some variety of conspiracy theory stuff going on in their heads.

It doesn't matter what people know and read mostly, it's in large part not a logical or fact based position, it's an emotional one, which is why arguments presenting them with 'the facts' doesn't work for the majority of them. Hence I've had someone say to me something like, 'yes, that might be the case, but this is what I feel' or words to that effect.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 4, 2021)

How some medical people cope with reconciling the conflict between their religious beliefs and good, proper medical practices makes me wonder how they manage.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 4, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They do, but it's at a reasonably low level. I've met quite a few HCPs with some variety of conspiracy theory stuff going on in their heads.
> 
> It doesn't matter what people know and read largely, it's in large part not a logical or fact based position, it's an emotional one, which is why arguments presenting them with 'the facts' doesn't work for the majority of them. Hence I've had someone say to me something like, 'yes, that might be the case, but this is what I feel' or words to that effect.



Yeah well, people can feel damn near _anything_. Professionals should go where the evidence leads. How common is this? I'd have thought that the training nurses get would act as a filter, vs a random sampling of the public.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 4, 2021)

“It’s just my opinion”

Quite how we got to this state where every opinion has to be considered or respected I have no idea. Fuck opinion, can we stick with knowledge please?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> She's been active in the London protests, so about fucking time.


You can see her being interviewed here 









						Nurse who claimed Covid symptoms ‘caused by 5G’ is struck off
					

Anti-vaccine activist also used ‘inflammatory and derogatory’ language about her healthcare colleagues, officials rule




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 4, 2021)

editor said:


> You can see her being interviewed here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw this brief TV interview with her son last year, which I've linked below, his mother started to brain wash him at 10 or 11 years old, showing him youtube videos about how the Rothschilds were planning to live on a space station, as there was going to be mass genocide.   

He also expresses concerns about the far right people at the protests she addressed, as his father is Iranian & all her kids are mixed race, yet she's lapping up the attention from people that don't think they should exist.



> She sent me a text a couple of weeks ago saying ‘You need to listen to me. If you don’t, you and your sister are going to die. The CIA has a plot, half the UK’s population is going to be killed in five years’ “So I asked her, who benefits from this? No response, the rant continues.
> 
> “I think she’s too far gone to be helped. I’m never going to have a relationship with my mum again.”


 
4 minute TV interview- 








						How my mum fell for conspiracy theories
					

Sebastian’s mum has grown a big online following by spreading dangerous Covid conspiracy theories.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




18 minute BBC World Service 'Trending' programme on the relationship between him & has mother, and longer interview-








						Trending - Help! My mum is a conspiracy influencer - BBC Sounds
					

What would you do if one day your mum became a conspiracy theory influencer?




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 5, 2021)

Belgium's Van Ranst: Covid scientist targeted by a far-right sniper

"*For nearly three weeks Belgium's leading virologist has been living in a safehouse with his wife and 12-year-old son, guarded by security agents.*
While scientists across the world have come under attack throughout the pandemic, the threat to Prof Marc Van Ranst is more serious than most.
He has been targeted by a far-right rogue soldier, Jürgen Conings, who has a vendetta for virologists and Covid lockdowns. The military shooting instructor is on the run with a rocket launcher and a machine gun, and Belgian police cannot find him.
"The threat was very real," Prof Van Ranst tells me from his safehouse, as he relives the night he and his family were moved into hiding on 18 May."


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 5, 2021)

"In the days that followed Jürgen Conings' disappearance, a support group was created for the ex-soldier on Facebook. Before being closed down, it had attracted nearly 50,000 members. It's this group that worries Prof Van Ranst more than his assailant."


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2021)

Finally.


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> “It’s just my opinion”
> 
> Quite how we got to this state where every opinion has to be considered or respected I have no idea. Fuck opinion, can we stick with knowledge please?



Off the top of my head I wonder if it might be traced back to the leniency accorded to religion. Does it discourage critical thought using evidence from a young age?


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2021)

My knowledge has gone a bit rusty, but I seem to recall that studying the long history of talk radio phone-ins in disparate, otherwise isolated communities in the USA earlier in the 20th century was useful, along with their paranoid strain of politics.


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2021)

And in the other direction, I seem to recall that I once found a paper on the internet about how the Nazis had some plans to 'create a new public' in Europe post-victory, via the emerging technology of television.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 6, 2021)

Unthinkingly accepting some some random religious gits as authorities can't have helped.


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Unthinkingly accepting some some random religious gits as authorities can't have helped.



In that regard we can look back to some of the motivations of some, but by no means all, individuals colonising the USA in the first place.


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2021)

A more modern angle:


----------



## ddraig (Jun 6, 2021)

yet another reason to boycott ^^


----------



## Sunray (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Sunray (Jun 7, 2021)

I was thinking, partly irritated that without these people the world would be safer. But anything based upon blind faith cannot be argued with.  An exercise in increasing frustration.

I was thinking about anti-vaxers demonstrable lack of critical thinking if they did they'd not be anti-vax.  I was pondering how many people would it take to seed enough bullshit, bullshit they want to hear, to make them take vaccines?
Something like
"The deep state made a mistake and put a bioweapon into the water supply, that is slowly infecting everyone.  Clearly unable to make this known but, COVID-19 has given them an out.  The Pfizer and modern contain an antidote to this bioweapon.  Ever wonder why they need to be stored at such low temperatures, nothing to do with the vaccines, it's fine at room temperature. This is entirely due to the antidote, it to stop it mixing with the vaccine, rendering both worthless"


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 7, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> They do, but it's at a reasonably low level. I've met quite a few HCPs with some variety of conspiracy theory stuff going on in their heads.
> 
> It doesn't matter what people know and read mostly, it's in large part not a logical or fact based position, it's an emotional one, which is why arguments presenting them with 'the facts' doesn't work for the majority of them. Hence I've had someone say to me something like, 'yes, that might be the case, but this is what I feel' or words to that effect.



Also, I believe she was a cosmetic surgery nurse? As in truly cosmetic, I don't mean helping burns victims or anything.

I did most of the general nursing diploma back in the 90's before it became degree only. Some of my classmates were not very bright and remained so. They qualified, I didn’t (I dropped out cos mental health problems unrelated to nursing).

Some were really bright, went on to do further training, and became specialists in departments such as ICU, pediatrics, etc. But it was totally possible to complete basic training and remain fairly ignorant.

I think it's harder now with the degree course but probably still possible.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 7, 2021)

elbows said:


> A more modern angle:




#BoycottAmazon anyway.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 7, 2021)

Sunray said:


> I was thinking, partly irritated that without these people the world would be safer. But anything based upon blind faith cannot be argued with.  An exercise in increasing frustration.
> 
> I was thinking about anti-vaxers demonstratable lack of critical thinking, if they didn't and they'd not be anti-vax.  I was pondering how many people would it take to seed enough bullshit, bullshit they want to hear, to make them take vaccines?
> Something like
> "The deep state made a mistake and put a bioweapon into the water supply, that is slowly infecting everyone.  Clearly unable to make this known but, COVID-19 has given them an out.  The Pfizer and modern contain an antidote to this bioweapon.  Ever wonder why they need to be stored at such low temperatures, nothing to do with the vaccines, it's fine at room temperature. This is entirely due to the antidote, it to stop it mixing with the vaccine, rendering both worthless"


I've got one.

Covid is a hoax, of course it is, but the vaccine is real. Let me explain. 

Mainstream antivax mouthpieces (Rothschild stooges) claim that covid is a hoax and the vaccine is designed to kill anyone who takes it within 5 years. It's all part of a population control agenda. But that doesn't make sense. The only people taking the vaccine are sheeple. The exact people the illuminati Rothschild secret government of the world need to keep around to clean the toilets etc. It would leave behind kids and brave truth seekers to bring them up. That's a recipe for rebellion. 

The truth is that yes, covid is a hoax. But the vaccine is real. Once all the sheeple have been jabbed they will release the real virus to kill off the brave anti Vax truth seekers, leaving behind only sheeple who will do what they're told and not question any future population reductions. 

So called truth seekers like David Icke and Alex Jones are actually senior members of the secret government of the world's ministry of population control and they're peddling their lies to make sure the freedom fighter truth seekers are unvaccinated when the virus is released. 

Something like that anyway


----------



## Southlondon (Jun 7, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> I've got one.
> 
> Covid is a hoax, of course it is, but the vaccine is real. Let me explain.
> 
> ...


How about we treat them same way we would fascists. Separate the peripheral ill-informed who can be educated and won over from the ideological conspiracy theorists who actively promote the dangerous misinformation and act accordingly. We don’t debate with fascists we attack them at every opportunity and deny them the space to promote their agenda. There’s the scared and stupid but that’s not what piers corbyn is with his top degree in astrophysics, nor the far right usual suspects. 
It was a similar situation with HIV. I lost 2 mates who succumbed to the nonsense about AIDS not being real and that it was all a plot by the big pharmaceutical companies and governments to get rid of gays and drug addicts, and it was the meds killing people not a virus. A lot of it was generated by religious idiots at the time, but anything that pushes the line “ you can’t trust science as it’s all a government plot “ benefits the populists and opens the door to people like trump.
The conspiracy theorists need to be treated with pure contempt as you can’t debate with ideological scum like that anymore than you can with Nazis. Their shit is killing people and we are being too lenient with them.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 7, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> How about we treat them same way we would fascists. Separate the peripheral ill-informed who can be educated and won over from the ideological conspiracy theorists who actively promote the dangerous misinformation and act accordingly. We don’t debate with fascists we attack them at every opportunity and deny them the space to promote their agenda. There’s the scared and stupid but that’s not what piers corbyn is with his top degree in astrophysics, nor the far right usual suspects.
> It was a similar situation with HIV. I lost 2 mates who succumbed to the nonsense about AIDS not being real and that it was all a plot by the big pharmaceutical companies and governments to get rid of gays and drug addicts, and it was the meds killing people not a virus. A lot of it was generated by religious idiots at the time, but anything that pushes the line “ you can’t trust science as it’s all a government plot “ benefits the populists and opens the door to people like trump.
> The conspiracy theorists need to be treated with pure contempt as you can’t debate with ideological scum like that anymore than you can with Nazis. Their shit is killing people and we are being too lenient with them.


Not sure but I think I might have been joking a little bit


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 7, 2021)

I know msm probably haven't got many fans here, but I also think their total "baby out with the bathwater" endless, ENDLESS meme warfare against them is almost as bad as the covid denial. 

Speak to any covid denier and their contempt for the "deep state" is only marginally more than their contempt for msm news organisations. Because they are in on it too. 

Its so toxic and dangerous. Getting to the point where say a news article about failing education, no matter what the outlet reporting, is seen as total bullshit as its all part of a plot. 

In my view conspiracy theories need to be become toxic brands pretty damn quick. There needs to be a sense of shame when identifying with them, much like holocaust denial has become. You stand up and say I deny the holocaust, society will shun you in the main. The same needs to the case for covid denial and all its myriad qanon type ecosystems.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 7, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I know msm probably haven't got many fans here, but I also think their total "baby out with the bathwater" endless, ENDLESS meme warfare against them is almost as bad as the covid denial.
> 
> Speak to any covid denier and their contempt for the "deep state" is only marginally more than their contempt for msm news organisations. Because they are in on it too.
> 
> ...


In my experience many hardline covid conspiracy merchants are  also holocaust deniers.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 7, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> In my experience many hardline covid conspiracy merchants are  also holocaust deniers.


Some are so "awake" the whole of recent history collapses. The narrative we've been told is of course rarely the true story (which leads to all sorts of epistemological questions anyhow) but the whole point of history is a handling of primary and secondary sources. We give it our best shot. With many loons though the whole thing is put in the bin.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 7, 2021)

It's lethal, imo. 

Upthread there's a fairly successful writer arguing to separate the shit of those vwcinnated from those who aren't. 

Think of the journey to get THERE, to thinking along those lines.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 7, 2021)

Hopefully when covid settles down, this movement wi go back to their chakras. Covid is emotional and people are traumatised, it'll be coming out sideways all over the shop. Luckily we have a msm who have largely, give or take, stuck with the "covid is real" angle and without that, we'll, I'm not sure where we would be. It's been a war effort in many ways, people largely all facing in the right direction. I can talk covid with the right wing tradesmen at work and there is no sense that we are rubbing up against each other, as we do if we are stupid enough to bring up brexit. The media has played a part in that.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 7, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> I've got one.
> 
> Covid is a hoax, of course it is, but the vaccine is real. Let me explain.
> 
> ...


I know you are not being serious, but in the fetid world of the anti-vaxxer, this would actually makes more sense. 
Also if the vaccine was to depopulate the world, why not just release a more effective virus??
If the vaccine was made to kill people (IT ISN'T) when millions of the vaccinated start dying, there'll will be chaos which 'They' would not want.
Also with the anti-vaxxers it's 'The Virus doesn't exist, but China released it deliberately'

I sure some conspiracies do exist, but we don't know about them and they will be fairly small scale, and not the 'truther' ones.

Conspiracy Theory test:
Does the theory have internal logic and consistency? If 'no' it's bollocks.
How many people does it take to keep it secret? The more people it needs, the more likely it's bollocks

Take Flat Earth. It has no internal logic or consistency and it would take a good percentage of the worlds population to keep it from the sheeple. Therefore it's crap. Even before taking one look at any scientific evidence.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 7, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> It's lethal, imo.
> 
> Upthread there's a fairly successful writer arguing to separate the shit of those vwcinnated from those who aren't.
> 
> Think of the journey to get THERE, to thinking along those lines.


Just get her to do it if she's so keen.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 7, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> ...
> How many people does it take to keep it secret? The more people it needs, the more likely it's bollocks
> 
> ...


I refer you to the pirate stories of yesteryears:
7 men carry a box onto an island
one man comes back
and ultimately, the secret is only safe when the last person knowing it has died.


----------



## Southlondon (Jun 8, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> Not sure but I think I might have been joking a little bit


I assumed you were. I was simply adding on my thoughts on how we should be dealing with these bastards that are quite literally jeopardising lives. Its very possible that if we don’t kill this pandemic quickly there could be mutations that have a far higher death rate, or take out large numbers of young people like 1918 flu did. Every single transmission is another opportunity for that to happen. We could see consequences that make the last year pale into insignificance, and anyone who hinders the vaccine delivery or refuses a jab without a good medical reason would be culpable. I know you were joking but I was adding my thoughts that these scum need to be dealt with at community level. My next door neighbor who I had always got on with is an anti-vaxer-tear down the 5G masts idiot. She told me at the start of the first lockdown and I haven’t spoken to her since. When I look at her I think of my nephew who has juvenile rheumatoid arthritis and can’t have the vaccine, and I am reminded of the potentially catastrophic outcome should be contract this vile disease. I have nothing but contempt for any person who refuses the vaccine without a medical reason. I don’t think we should beat around the bush with them. They should be at the very least ostracised and driven out of the communities they endanger.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 8, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> I assumed you were. I was simply adding on my thoughts on how we should be dealing with these bastards that are quite literally jeopardising lives. Its very possible that if we don’t kill this pandemic quickly there could be mutations that have a far higher death rate, or take out large numbers of young people like 1918 flu did. Every single transmission is another opportunity for that to happen. We could see consequences that make the last year pale into insignificance, and anyone who hinders the vaccine delivery or refuses a jab without a good medical reason would be culpable. I know you were joking but I was adding my thoughts that these scum need to be dealt with at community level. My next door neighbor who I had always got on with is an anti-vaxer-tear down the 5G masts idiot. She told me at the start of the first lockdown and I haven’t spoken to her since. When I look at her I think of my nephew who has juvenile rheumatoid arthritis and can’t have the vaccine, and I am reminded of the potentially catastrophic outcome should be contract this vile disease. I have nothing but contempt for any person who refuses the vaccine without a medical reason. I don’t think we should beat around the bush with them. They should be at the very least ostracised and driven out of the communities they endanger.


Better still liquidise them and use them as a growth medium to produce more vaccine.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Jun 8, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> I assumed you were. I was simply adding on my thoughts on how we should be dealing with these bastards that are quite literally jeopardising lives. Its very possible that if we don’t kill this pandemic quickly there could be mutations that have a far higher death rate, or take out large numbers of young people like 1918 flu did. Every single transmission is another opportunity for that to happen. We could see consequences that make the last year pale into insignificance, and anyone who hinders the vaccine delivery or refuses a jab without a good medical reason would be culpable. I know you were joking but I was adding my thoughts that these scum need to be dealt with at community level. My next door neighbor who I had always got on with is an anti-vaxer-tear down the 5G masts idiot. She told me at the start of the first lockdown and I haven’t spoken to her since. When I look at her I think of my nephew who has juvenile rheumatoid arthritis and can’t have the vaccine, and I am reminded of the potentially catastrophic outcome should be contract this vile disease. I have nothing but contempt for any person who refuses the vaccine without a medical reason. I don’t think we should beat around the bush with them. They should be at the very least ostracised and driven out of the communities they endanger.


Agree with most of that but you come up against some of the same issues you come up against when it comes to fascists. 

The propagandists, the died in the wool true believers are pretty easy - ostracise them, if you can get away with it sabotage their lives and disrupt any attempts to organise or disseminate their ideas. I've done a bit of this myself. Kept seeing q and other loon stickers on lamp posts etc where I live. Then one morning I caught a little scrote putting them up. We had a dufference of opinion, he thought he was going to keep putting the stickers up, I thought otherwise. After a small amount of unpleasantness he came around to my point of view. But the problem is most of this isn't spread by stickers or even face to face human contact. It's social media. Not sure how to deal with that.

But there's another group, who for various reasons accept some of the loon ideas (some of them perfectly understandable - cynicism towards elites etc) but aren't part of the propaganda machine. There's too many to simply write off. And to me it's symptomatic of a failure of the left that the far right/conspiraloons have tapped into their cynicism and we haven't.


----------



## elbows (Jun 8, 2021)

Some may remember the news stories about what this fucker did. He has now ended up with a 3 year federal sentence.









						Pharmacist who 'intentionally' destroyed 500 Covid vaccine doses gets three years in prison
					

Steven Brandenburg told a federal judge on Tuesday that he was "desperately sorry and ashamed" about what he did.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 8, 2021)

elbows said:


> Some may remember the news stories about what this fucker did. He has now ended up with a 3 year federal sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's bad enough (I mean, really very bad) that he took them out, but then to put them back, not tell anyone, and leave so many people to be unknowingly injected with spoiled vaccine! What an utter shitbag.

I rarely feel good about anyone going to prison but for him I will make an exception.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 8, 2021)

Dp


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> as said, the long game is going to be very interesting for these types.
> 
> covid will cast a long shadow. whilst the vast majority of folk will reflect with their kids/grandkids, will these folk still be digging their feet in? "oh that? that was a load of horseshit and i ignored it all"
> 
> ...


I fear even then, these people won't see they were conned. Much like 'end of the word is nigh types', when the cast iron date comes and goes and a new narrative for a new date and why the last one was wrong appears, until it happens, it could still happen. Hence, the story is adjusted, but hasn't been proven untrue


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I fear even then, these people won't see they were conned. Much like 'end of the word is nigh types', when the cast iron date comes and goes and a new narrative for a new date and why the last one was wrong appears, until it happens, it could still happen. Hence, the story is adjusted, but hasn't been proven untrue


In all the years people have been peddling NWO/global genocide/reset theories based on events none of them have come to pass (obviously). Yet these ideas still prevail. They even have conferences and festivals, probably even cruises (until they bump into the ice wall obviously)


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 9, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> In all the years people have been peddling NWO/global genocide/reset theories based on events none of them have come to pass (obviously). Yet these ideas still prevail. They even have conferences and festivals, probably even cruises (until they bump into the ice wall obviously)


Indeed. The same thing applies to the 9/11-was-a-hoax crew - remember how some of them were claiming the attacks had been faked as a pretext to introduce repressive legislation, the Patriot Act supposedly being a harbinger of worse things to come, black helicopters whisking dissenters off to FEMA concentration camps and so on. 

Similarly, Sandy Hook and other firearms massacres were seen by the more extreme loons as hoaxes that would give the US gubmint an excuse to take away people's right to bear arms. 

But Columbine took place 22 years ago, 9/11 was 20 years, Sandy Hook 8 years... how long does it take before a hardcore conspiraloon admits s/he may have been wrong? 

This may also apply to the anti-vaccine crew - if they fear the long-term effects of the vaccines won't manifest for several years... (a conspiraloon hoax doing the rounds a week or so ago claimed that Prof Luc Montagnier - of HIV discovery fame - had stated in a video that everyone who had been vaccinated would die within 2 years. Needless to say, in the video clip they were spreading, he said no such thing )


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I fear even then, these people won't see they were conned. Much like 'end of the word is nigh types', when the cast iron date comes and goes and a new narrative for a new date and why the last one was wrong appears, until it happens, it could still happen. Hence, the story is adjusted, but hasn't been proven untrue


A lot of other cults or cult-like groups are similar, aren't they? I guess many people have invested too much time and money and brainpower as to reverse their previously-held beliefs. Apocalyptic religious cults giving a specific date when the world would end and the Second Coming take place. I once knew a bloke who'd been raised as a child in Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh's commune at Poona. When I mentioned his 93 (?) Rolls Royces, this feller became defensive and said, well, the Rollers were a mistake but there was a lot of good things happening there too. I mean, maybe there were - but from what I've read, there was also a great deal of sexual and financial exploitation, brainwashing and the like. I guess he didn't want to admit that his formative years and schooling hadn't been what they could have been, because of a decision made by his hippy parents, and didn't want to face the idea that his parents had made an irresponsible decision.  
.


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm sure they'd link the Black Death to a Jewish conspiracy


Those pesky Jews poisoning the water supply - a common rumour in the Middle Ages during pandemics. And people with leprosy were accused of infecting wells. Norman Cohn's _Warrant for Genocide_ and _The Pursuit of the Millennium_ are good resources for this sort of thing. He argues there's a direct line from these beliefs that leads to 20th century Nazi propaganda about Jews spreading disease.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I fear even then, these people won't see they were conned. Much like 'end of the word is nigh types', when the cast iron date comes and goes and a new narrative for a new date and why the last one was wrong appears, until it happens, it could still happen. Hence, the story is adjusted, but hasn't been proven untrue



Yeah definitely. One of the fundamental things that underlies the belief in this stuff seems to be that whatever you choose to believe (or feel to be true) at any given time is essentially valid. It has some inherent quality of truth to you individually which is what really matters here. Most obviously this is seen in the belief that your view as someone who has watched some YouTube videos is as valid as someone who has spent their life researching a subject, but I think it also allows for this sort of flexibility. It doesn't need the sort of self-analysis that says 'hang on, what I believed before turned out to be nonsense, why is that?' They can just adjust, what they then believe becomes the new truth and is just as valid as the old one.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 9, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Argh! My brother's girlfriend reckons Israel (apparently) requiring visitors to have some sort of electronic proof of vaccination is 'like the Nazis all over again.'



Today's version: 'Would you ban people with HIV from events etc'?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Those pesky Jews poisoning the water supply - a common rumour in the Middle Ages during pandemics. And people with leprosy were accused of infecting wells. Norman Cohn's _Warrant for Genocide_ and _The Pursuit of the Millennium_ are good resources for this sort of thing. He argues there's a direct line from these beliefs that leads to 20th century Nazi propaganda about Jews spreading disease.


I don't much about this, but it seems Hannah Arendt disagreed with Norman Cohn: Warrant for Genocide - Wikipedia


----------



## LDC (Jun 9, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> A lot of other cults or cult-like groups are similar, aren't they? I guess many people have invested too much time and money and brainpower as to reverse their previously-held beliefs. Apocalyptic religious cults giving a specific date when the world would end and the Second Coming take place. I once knew a bloke who'd been raised as a child in Bhagwan Shree Rajneesh's commune at Poona. When I mentioned his 93 (?) Rolls Royces, this feller became defensive and said, well, the Rollers were a mistake but there was a lot of good things happening there too. I mean, maybe there were - but from what I've read, there was also a great deal of sexual and financial exploitation, brainwashing and the like. I guess he didn't want to admit that his formative years and schooling hadn't been what they could have been, because of a decision made by his hippy parents, and didn't want to face the idea that his parents had made an irresponsible decision.
> .



The investment of time and emotion is important I think, and not limited to cults or similar, you can see it in all sorts of areas of life. Sports and training methods are an example I've seen; people do what they've been taught or seen done with certain training methods, even though evidence and practice has moved on and shown other things are better, but some people get stuck in patterns, or just struggle with change and the admission that what they've been doing for years isn't that great. And the longer they stick with things in some ways the harder it is for change to happen as they have to admit they've been wrong for longer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 9, 2021)

Just bumped into my next neighbour, which is rare as our main doors open on different roads & there's a 7 foot fence between the back gardens, he's a retired guy that always seemed pleasant enough.

Needless to say the conversation soon got onto the pandemic & vaccines, he's not having the jab, because he has underlying health issues & they haven't been tested on people like him, I pointed out millions of people in his position have had it, but, no he doesn't trust them. His wife has had hers, I bet the conversations about that were difficult between them. So, I thought, just hesitate, fair enough. 🤷‍♂️

Then he started going on about freedoms and not trusting MSM, I am like, oh FFS, I've got a live one here.  

Next up - just about everything, have they died of covid or with covid, Bill Gates has a lot to answer for, etc. etc. 

Now, I am thinking I need to move.


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 9, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Indeed. The same thing applies to the 9/11-was-a-hoax crew - remember how some of them were claiming the attacks had been faked as a pretext to introduce repressive legislation, the Patriot Act supposedly being a harbinger of worse things to come, black helicopters whisking dissenters off to FEMA concentration camps and so on.
> 
> Similarly, Sandy Hook and other firearms massacres were seen by the more extreme loons as hoaxes that would give the US gubmint an excuse to take away people's right to bear arms.
> 
> ...


The problem is there's always _something _they can point to. Some event, some piece of legislation, some action or other than helps keep their nightmare dream alive. Just a little bit longer. After all isn't that how Alex Jones ekes out a living? With the pandemic they'll have something to dine on for years to come, not just the virus but the ongoing government response, across the world. Whether it's masks now, or covid passports in the months even years to come, whatever. 

All of this is helped by the fact that governments, at least here in the west, aren't benign forces giving the plebs what they want. 

And bubbling under this is the omnipresent slow moving catastrofuck of climate change. First seen as more _gubmint_ interference through cultural karl marxist new deals and then, if it comes to climate driven mass migration, the NWO importing foreigners to replace us etc. You can invent your own lurid fantasy of course


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 9, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I don't much about this, but it seems Hannah Arendt disagreed with Norman Cohn: Warrant for Genocide - Wikipedia


Interesting.
This: *Arendt further criticizes Cohn for asserting that "the mass of the German population was never truly fanaticized against the Jews"* is similar to some criticism levelled at Daniel Goldhagen's _Hitler's Willing Executioner_s - criticised for portraying the entire early-to-mid-C20th German people as virulently anti-Semitic and that this hatred had its origin in the Middle Ages (can't recall if it was him or Cohn who quoted anti-Jewish rants by Martin Luther), if not before. 
Goldhagen argued along these lines in order to explain why the Einsatzgruppen had willingly carried out horrendous mass shootings in occupied Poland, Ukraine and Russia; its members were older, and so had grown up prior to Nazi control over schools, and some of them came from Hamburg, known as a left-wing city (rather like Liverpool perhaps - the cosmopolitan nature of a port?)

I must say I wasn't convinced. Obeying orders under a dictatorship during wartime (even though mass killings of women, old men and children can hardly be seen as warfare or combat), and the _alleged_ German characteristic of obedience to authority, would seem to be equally satisfactory explanations for these mens' participation in ghastly massacres like Babi Yar.

Admittedly, Goldhagen did ask former Einsatzgruppen who'd asked to be excused mass shooting duties what had happened to them - what punishment had they faced? It seems they weren't sent to concentration camps, but were just shunned, disliked, sent to Coventry by their comrades. 

Similarly, the commandant of Treblinka, Franz Stangl - interviewed by Gitta Sereny for her excellent _Into That Darkness_ book - doesn't come across as a virulent Jew-hater and dyed-in-the-wool Nazi. Instead, as a former policeman, he seems to have been someone who obeyed orders unquestioningly, and was an ambitious person who joined the NSDAP to further his career rather than anything else.


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 9, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah definitely. One of the fundamental things that underlies the belief in this stuff seems to be that whatever you choose to believe (or feel to be true) at any given time is essentially valid. It has some inherent quality of truth to you individually which is what really matters here. Most obviously this is seen in the belief that your view as someone who has watched some YouTube videos is as valid as someone who has spent their life researching a subject, but I think it also allows for this sort of flexibility. It doesn't need the sort of self-analysis that says 'hang on, what I believed before turned out to be nonsense, why is that?' They can just adjust, what they then believe becomes the new truth and is just as valid as the old one. te


Absolutely, yes.

That anti-vaxxers' claims are constantly shifting (perhaps unsurprisingly for a movement without a single leader of figurehead) enables this flexibility.

The vaccines contain microchips that will allow Bill Gates to control us / will alter a person's DNA / will render people Bluetooth-enabled / vaccine recipients will die within two years / will make women (and/or men?) infertile / recipients will 'shed' their 'protein (?), thus endangering those in close proximity... I'm sure I've missed a whole lot more!

These ever-changing / mutating theories also make it difficult to argue against them. A whack-a-mole situation.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 9, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> A lot of other cults or cult-like groups are similar, aren't they? I guess many people have invested too much time and money and brainpower as to reverse their previously-held beliefs.


The "sunk cost fallacy". Alongside cognitive dissonance, it would be a surprise if conspiraloon thinking *didn't* exist.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 10, 2021)

...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....


----------



## scalyboy (Jun 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272780


I'd reply: people are also born with an inability to control their bowel movements, but it doesn't mean we want adults to be uncontrollably shitting and pissing willy-nilly in supermarkets, shops, offices and at the football.


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272780


I presume you'd want some form of anaesthetic should you ever have need an operation


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272780


Maybe point out the infant mortality rate before adequate health care and vaccines .....


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272780


Don't reply. Facebook's soul aim is engagement and their algorithm has promoted this piece of shit into your timeline because they reckon it'll piss you off enough to engage with it, and then your comment will piss off this guy enough that he'll engage with that (and in the process post more anti-vax stuff which sort of defeats the purpose of what you're trying to do I imagine)


----------



## LDC (Jun 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272780



Block/unfriend them.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Block/unfriend them.


This too. It's really a question of energy and if it's worth it if it's a friend's.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Block/unfriend them.





muscovyduck said:


> Don't reply. Facebook's soul aim is engagement and their algorithm has promoted this piece of shit into your timeline because they reckon it'll piss you off enough to engage with it, and then your comment will piss off this guy enough that he'll engage with that (and in the process post more anti-vax stuff which sort of defeats the purpose of what you're trying to do I imagine)



thanks all, tbh I was always gonna take the path suggested by muscovyduck but I did not realise the algorithm was that insidious so good to know, the person showed up in my feed as shared by someone from my manor who is proper down the rabbit hole, someone who was fked over by the local council and isolated, I was concerned for her sanity. they have been rehoused down the coast now but unfortunately have landed in a hotbed of deniers so like a pig in muck with all thee attention...☹️


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272780


"Don't discriminate against those who are incapable of rational thought - they were, etc."


----------



## existentialist (Jun 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Block/unfriend them.


"Don't discriminate against people who don't read crap on Facebook...they were, etc..."


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> thanks all, tbh I was always gonna take the path suggested by muscovyduck but I did not realise the algorithm was that insidious so good to know, the person showed up in my feed as shared by someone from my manor who is proper down the rabbit hole, someone who was fked over by the local council and isolated, I was concerned for her sanity. they have been rehoused down the coast now but unfortunately have landed in a hotbed of deniers so like a pig in muck with all thee attention...☹️


Really feeling for you, things like this are horrible


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 10, 2021)

cuppa tee the unvaccinated include people who have not yet had the chance to be vaccinated i.e. younger people or those in different countries where the programme is behind ours. I think this is deliberately vague on the posters part. As has been said:


----------



## spitfire (Jun 14, 2021)

I don't know the background of this but a friend of a friend posted it on FB

Before


After











						Crap Signs | Facebook
					

All kinds of crap signs are welcome here: be they misspelt, poorly constructed, confusing, angry or whatevs. I'd like to see 'em. A location would be nice, too. And please do read our rules before...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I don't know the background of this but a friend of a friend posted it on FB
> 
> Before
> View attachment 273481
> ...



Those are British plates, aren't they? It's so weird seeing a non-American car done up like that. But also good to see the unfriendly reception it got.


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Those are British plates, aren't they?


It also says 'London' on the back!


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

belboid said:


> It also says 'London' on the back!



Doesn't mean anything by itself, I've got a t-shirt with "Boston" written on it and I've never crossed the Atlantic.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Doesn't mean anything by itself, I've got a t-shirt with "Boston" written on it and I've never crossed the Atlantic.


There's a Boston in Lincs.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 14, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> There's a Boston in Lincs.



There's also a London, Ontario and at least three separate places in the US named London.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Doesn't mean anything by itself, I've got a t-shirt with "Boston" written on it and I've never crossed the Atlantic.


It's clearly taken in the UK.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 14, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I don't know the background of this but a friend of a friend posted it on FB
> 
> Before
> View attachment 273481
> ...


Am pretty sure that was the clown car I saw loitering around central London a few weeks ago, making off from the vicinity of an anti-lockdown/mask zombie uprising.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 14, 2021)

I reckon i saw 30% of folk in Sainsbury’s tonight not bothering to wear a mask.

A mix of ages from 20 to 60 so some fully protected by jabs and some not at all - assuming they had them. The hapless chap on the door reckoned they all had exemption cards (I only saw 1 lanyard visible) but I would regard that as statistically unlikely or “bollocks” for short, given we know how easy they are to get hold of.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 14, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I reckon i saw 30% of folk in Sainsbury’s tonight not bothering to wear a mask.
> 
> A mix of ages from 20 to 60 so some fully protected by jabs and some not at all - assuming they had them. The hapless chap on the door reckoned they all had exemption cards (I only saw 1 lanyard visible) but I would regard that as statistically unlikely or “bollocks” for short, given we know how easy they are to get hold of.



I could actually claim exemptions being as I have been living with COPD (emphysema) for 7 years now, am also classed as severely mentally ill, and am halfway through an autism assessment. But I choose to wear a mask whenever I'm on public transport or indoors, etc.

I have met one genuinely exempt person, a patient at the vax centre who breathes through a hole in his neck. I think the number who are truly exempt is tiny and am furious at those who could wear a mask but don't.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 14, 2021)

Something that does proper infuriate me - well, I suppose the whole thing is infuriating, but something I've noticed recently is the way that any delay to the government's "roadmap out of lockdown" gets seized on as proof that A-HA, OF COURSE they never really wanted to end lockdown at all, so this MUST have been the plan all along. Rather than, you know, pandemics being difficult to plan for and unexpected events forcing people to do things they'd hoped to be able to avoid or whatever.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 14, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Something that does proper infuriate me - well, I suppose the whole thing is infuriating, but something I've noticed recently is the way that any delay to the government's "roadmap out of lockdown" gets seized on as proof that A-HA, OF COURSE they never really wanted to end lockdown at all, so this MUST have been the plan all along. Rather than, you know, pandemics being difficult to plan for and unexpected events forcing people to do things they'd hoped to be able to avoid or whatever.


Or it could be dickhead antivaxxers are spreading it requiring a lockdown extension.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 15, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272780



how about "bollocks.  fuck off.  you're a cunt" ?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...can anyone come up with suitable responses to this which came up on Facebook today....
> 
> 
> View attachment 272780


"Go to Tesco's naked, shit on the floor and try that argument."


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> how about "bollocks.  fuck off.  you're a cunt" ?


More tradtionally chanted as '*Fuck off, Bollocks, you're a Cunt!*'  in football circles .... 

Including in  '*Three Cats on the Shirt!*' circles, I'm sure


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 15, 2021)

The cancellation of freedom day has led predictably to a surge in sharing of weird science
and anger on social media today
the woman I spoke of upthread is having a field day....
one post she shared featured some astounding statistical analysis that ‘ proved’ vaccines have killed more than covid itself. Another drum she is banging relates to the footballer. who collapsed in the euro 21 tournament which was of course the result of his vaccination. Surprisingly another conspiracy theorist told her to stop spreading lies to which her response was that denials in the mainstream media could not be trusted. this was too much so I jokingly suggested the whole story could well be a false flag, or holographic illusion thinking this might make her reset her thinking, but it backfired and she now thinks this scenario is a real possibility....🥺


----------



## NoXion (Jun 15, 2021)

That's why I fucking hate the press in this country, they fucking pour petrol all over the bonfire of paranoid bullshit with their shitty rhetoric. They all deserve to choke.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 15, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> The cancellation of freedom day has led predictably to a surge in sharing of weird science
> and anger on social media today
> the woman I spoke of upthread is having a field day....
> one post she shared featured some astounding statistical analysis that ‘ proved’ vaccines have killed more than covid itself. Another drum she is banging relates to the footballer. who collapsed in the euro 21 tournament which was of course the result of his vaccination. Surprisingly another conspiracy theorist told her to stop spreading lies to which her response was that denials in the mainstream media could not be trusted. this was too much so I jokingly suggested the whole story could well be a false flag, or holographic illusion thinking this might make her reset her thinking, but it backfired and she now thinks this scenario is a real possibility....🥺


Never under-estimate the stupidity of conspiracy theorists.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 15, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Never under-estimate the stupidity of conspiracy theorists.



They will come up with any number of ad-hoc rationalisations, even if means denying the evidence of their own eyes.


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 15, 2021)

I see a bunch of covid-deniers harassed Nick Watt from Newsnight yesterday (video all over Twitter) and this seems to have upset a lot of journalists a great deal (especially the fact that there is a line of police there completely ignoring the poor guy being chased down the street).


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 15, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I see a bunch of covid-deniers harassed Nick Watt from Newsnight yesterday (video all over Twitter) and this seems to have upset a lot of journalists a great deal (especially the fact that there is a line of police there completely ignoring the poor guy being chased down the street).


yeah I saw this shared on soc media as well, the poster was expressing delight and saying it was a step in the right direction.....


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 15, 2021)

NoXion said:


> They will come up with any number of ad-hoc rationalisations, even if means denying the evidence of their own eyes.


 I watch quite a few anti-flat earth youtube vids. One of the flat earthers has recently defected to has started his own anti-flat earth channel, in his latest vid he is exposing some of the inner workings of the cabal of 'flerf leaders' as it calls them and their manipulation of vulnerable people. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw1YnIqAcKpHZYAQytaEVOg
Warning: The 2nd half of the video titled "Super Flerf's Lies And Deceit And Flerfer Mental Health Issues"
is a clip of a video from a flat earther and is actually quite disturbing, and illustrates your point rather shockingly.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2021)

Christian Eriksen had not been vaccinated


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I see a bunch of covid-deniers harassed Nick Watt from Newsnight yesterday (video all over Twitter) and this seems to have upset a lot of journalists a great deal (especially the fact that there is a line of police there completely ignoring the poor guy being chased down the street).



There's been reports on the 'Hold the Front Page' website of regional journalists getting abuse & threats, because of their covid coverage, too.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2021)

Freedom Day (!)  made up by the shithole press in a desperate and irresponsible effort to shore up their falling sales. Cunts... all of 'em


----------



## Supine (Jun 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Christian Eriksen had not been vaccinated



That’s what they want you to believe


----------



## Raheem (Jun 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Christian Eriksen had not been vaccinated


How did they get the 5G to work on him, then?


----------



## rekil (Jun 15, 2021)

Raheem said:


> How did they get the 5G to work on him, then?


They were playing Finland, creators of the Nokia frankenphones. #jointhedots


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 15, 2021)

rekil said:


> They were playing Finland, creators of the Nokia frankenphones. #jointhedots



If we're looking for the plant. I've got my suspicions about the Finnish left-back Danny O'Shaugnessy......


----------



## rekil (Jun 15, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> If we're looking for the plant. I've got my suspicions about the Finnish left-back Danny O'Shaugnessy......


Terrorism gene tobesuretobesure.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 15, 2021)

rekil said:


> Terrorism gene tobesuretobesure.


I meant it's not a typical Finnish name


----------



## LDC (Jun 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's been reports on the 'Hold the Front Page' website of regional journalists getting abuse & threats, because of their covid coverage, too.




Fucking hell.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 15, 2021)

LOL good of them to "acknowledge the concerns":


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 15, 2021)

Just came across this book from 1870, there's nothing new etc:


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 15, 2021)

from the "related stories" in the story about Derbyshire crows I was reading:








						Shopper refused to wear mask saying it shrunk his manhood
					

A number of shopper have refused to wear masks




					www.derbytelegraph.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> from the "related stories" in the story about Derbyshire crows I was reading:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The twat is wearing it wrong.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 18, 2021)

Piers Corbyn escapes his minders/carers, to carry out one of his most bizarre protests so far, ripping off signs on the tube that remind people to wear masks and maintain social distancing measures.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2021)

And he got arrested for his efforts


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 18, 2021)

Good on whoever arrested PC, he's become a very dangerous woo-merchant.
It is a pity he can't be locked up as a danger to society.
[I was going to call him a wanker, but that supposes that he can bring something to a successful conclusion]


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> And he got arrested for his efforts


Does he stand under though?

e2a: I knew that putting stickers up is a potential criminal damage charge but pulling them off?
Maybe similar if brought by London transport I guess.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 18, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Does he stand under though?
> 
> e2a: I knew that putting stickers up is a potential criminal damage charge but pulling them off?
> Maybe similar if brought by London transport I guess.



I think the stickers being removed were probably "official" covid-related stuff about social distancing & mask-wearing.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 18, 2021)

Yep you'd imagine Criminal Damage might be on the charge sheet.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The twat is wearing it wrong.
> 
> View attachment 273664


He's doing better than last time - took A&E seven hours to pull the N95 out of his arsehole thanks to a rectal spasm triggered by wheatgrass backwash


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 274185


I hope he did a couple of little coughs, too...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2021)

Ask them if there's a funny odour "I've got no sense of smell at all now  ".


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 19, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Does he stand under though?
> 
> e2a: I knew that putting stickers up is a potential criminal damage charge but pulling them off?
> Maybe similar if brought by London transport I guess.


Wait, there's a court case about Piers Corbyn pulling someone off on the tube?


----------



## existentialist (Jun 19, 2021)

I think I'd probably have just blurted out "And I think you're a bunch of cunts for not wearing one, so I guess that makes us about evens". I prefer the riposte in the tweet, though


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 19, 2021)

I wondered why Rosa Parks was trending on twitter:


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I wondered why Rosa Parks was trending on twitter:



What a cluster fuck of an entitled shower of cunts these people are.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> What a cluster fuck of an entitled shower of cunts these people are.


Plus they seem to be multiplying 

Like a 'virus'


----------



## Anju (Jun 20, 2021)

Seem to be a disproportionately high number of anti-vaxx / clueless old school ravers falling for the they want to control us bollocks.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2021)

NoXion said:


> That's why I fucking hate the press in this country, they fucking pour petrol all over the bonfire of paranoid bullshit with their shitty rhetoric. They all deserve to choke.


Careful now

BBC tightens security after anti-vaxxer ‘death threats’ to staff


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 20, 2021)

Anju said:


> Seem to be a disproportionately high number of anti-vaxx / clueless old school ravers falling for the they want to control us bollocks.
> 
> View attachment 274439View attachment 274440View attachment 274441


"We will stand in our freedom"

What the fuck are these people on about? What does that mean? And I thought their problem was that they didn't have any 'freedom' to 'stand in'. They need to make up their minds. Then again, why am I expecting nutjobs to make sense?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 20, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Careful now
> 
> BBC tightens security after anti-vaxxer ‘death threats’ to staff


We had some of this shit outside the Covid Testing Centres today. They are like the anti-abortion crowd, hostile and ugly people.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 20, 2021)

Anju said:


> Seem to be a disproportionately high number of anti-vaxx / clueless old school ravers falling for the they want to control us bollocks.
> 
> View attachment 274439View attachment 274440View attachment 274441


They're really off in their own little world with the numbers about these things. There were a lot of people for the last march, but the claimed figure of a million is bollocks from people who simply have no idea what a million people on the streets looks like. (I would say 50-100K tops, which is a hell of a lot of people and hardly something to be embarrassed by.) But obviously now it's all "this time it will be 2 MILLION!!!1!!!" I expect it to be in the billions by the third.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 20, 2021)

I am now deploying my “certified” discordian trump card to make them reconsider their narcissistic fantasies....
(it will never work)


----------



## tony.c (Jun 21, 2021)

They were outside the West Ham stadium vaccination centre yesterday (including Piers Corbyn) and were largely ignored by the young people queuing for the vaccine, though they were mocked by some football fans.








						'We got the jab!' - Football fans mock anti-vaxxers at London Stadium vaccination event
					

Thousands of young people queued outside London's Olympic Stadium on Saturday (June 19) as part of a mass-vaccination drive by the UK. They were greeted by a handful of anti-vaccination protesters led by Piers Corbyn and former nurse and fellow Covid conspiracy theorist Kay Allison Shemirani...




					www.uk.yahoo.com


----------



## existentialist (Jun 21, 2021)

tony.c said:


> They were outside the West Ham stadium vaccination centre yesterday (including Piers Corbyn) and were largely ignored by the young people queuing for the vaccine, though they were mocked by some football fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved the gentle, peaceful trolling of the vax loons. And the video was a little example of the attitudes of people we don't usually hear from - the ones just quietly ignoring the loonspuds, and getting on with it.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

tony.c said:


> They were outside the West Ham stadium vaccination centre yesterday (including Piers Corbyn) and were largely ignored by the young people queuing for the vaccine, though they were mocked by some football fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That piece of shit Piers Corbyn is claiming that it was the covid jab that caused Christian Eriksen to collapse.


----------



## belboid (Jun 21, 2021)

editor said:


> That piece of shit Piers Corbyn is claiming that it was the covid jab that caused Christian Eriksen to collapse.


despite the fact that Eriksen hasn't had one at all


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 21, 2021)

editor said:


> That piece of shit Piers Corbyn is claiming that it was the covid jab that caused Christian Eriksen to collapse.



Fairly typical of these loons' MO, take any 'fact' and twist it around to fit their agenda, if there is no 'fact', just make shit up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2021)

tony.c said:


> They were outside the West Ham stadium vaccination centre yesterday (including Piers Corbyn) and were largely ignored by the young people queuing for the vaccine, though they were mocked by some football fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video featuring that guy from the Community thread about harassing the book shop owner


----------



## LDC (Jun 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I loved the gentle, peaceful trolling of the vax loons. And the video was a little example of the attitudes of people we don't usually hear from - the ones just quietly ignoring the loonspuds, and getting on with it.



Yeah, the people that got the vaccine in that clip were brilliant! I'm not sure I could keep my temper if I came across that lot tbh.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 21, 2021)

Anju said:


> Seem to be a disproportionately high number of anti-vaxx / clueless old school ravers falling for the they want to control us bollocks.
> 
> View attachment 274439View attachment 274440View attachment 274441



The anti-lockdown thing fits perfectly with how they see themselves:



Although the reality is more like this:


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

Anju said:


> Seem to be a disproportionately high number of anti-vaxx / clueless old school ravers falling for the they want to control us bollocks.
> 
> View attachment 274439View attachment 274440View attachment 274441


Who are all these 'big' DJs and promoters?

Rampling is getting roasted on his FB page 








						DANNY RAMPLING
					

DANNY RAMPLING. 37,329 likes · 1,434 talking about this. Electronic music iconic DJ  Worldwide Bookings sharron@mn2s.com




					www.facebook.com


----------



## LDC (Jun 21, 2021)

I like that 'To clarify issues...' bit in his Instagram post which then goes on to list a completely incoherent and bonkers list of pretty much every concern the conspiracy crowd have, mixed in with some other slightly more sensible issues. I think he might need a dictionary.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, the people that got the vaccine in that clip were brilliant! I'm not sure I could keep my temper if I came across that lot tbh.


Surprised that 'Vaccine Hero' Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson is not doing more to stop this...

Or is a divided and distracted country easier to steal from?

LOOK at all those foreign people taking money from the NHS!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2021)

I really wouldn't conflate the prodigy and that image with cry baby rampling!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 21, 2021)

Danny Rampling is a wanker.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 21, 2021)

I was particularly amused by someone referring to him as DJ Rat Licker


----------



## Anju (Jun 21, 2021)

Hoping someone can explain this. Anti-vaxxer posted this table where data has been taken from the PHE covid technical briefing and appears to show that more vaccinated people have died than unvaccinated. See screenshot of original figures.


----------



## prunus (Jun 21, 2021)

Anju said:


> Hoping someone can explain this. Anti-vaxxer posted this table where data has been taken from the PHE covid technical briefing and appears to show that more vaccinated people have died than unvaccinated. See screenshot of original figures.  View attachment 274638View attachment 274640



Lack of control for differential risk in the observed groups.

Basically that the people who are vaccinated are much more likely to be in the high risk groups, as those are the groups that were vaccinated first (and we’ve only started penetrating the low risk groups recently, certainly much too recently for eg any of them to be eg 14+ days past their second dose).


----------



## Anju (Jun 21, 2021)

prunus said:


> Lack of control for differential risk in the observed groups.
> 
> Basically that the people who are vaccinated are much more likely to be in the high risk groups, as those are the groups that were vaccinated first (and we’ve only started penetrating the low risk groups recently, certainly much too recently for eg any of them to be eg 14+ days past their second dose).


Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 21, 2021)

prunus said:


> Lack of control for differential risk in the observed groups.
> 
> Basically that the people who are vaccinated are much more likely to be in the high risk groups, as those are the groups that were vaccinated first (and we’ve only started penetrating the low risk groups recently, certainly much too recently for eg any of them to be eg 14+ days past their second dose).



Yeah, my understanding is that if the elderly were the first to get vaccinated, there's bound be a glut of deaths among vaccinated people, because those people were far more likely to die soon that the rest of the population, vaccinated or not


----------



## l'Otters (Jun 21, 2021)

Anju said:


> Hoping someone can explain this. Anti-vaxxer posted this table where data has been taken from the PHE covid technical briefing and appears to show that more vaccinated people have died than unvaccinated. See screenshot of original figures.  View attachment 274638View attachment 274640


Some explanation of this here:


----------



## elbows (Jun 22, 2021)

Yes its much the same as if I talk about earlier modelling of this wave showing more vaccinated people in hospital than unvaccinated. It doesnt mean vaccines arent working, its just a consequence of the risks in such age groups combined with the vast number of people in those age groups who have been vaccinated.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 23, 2021)

editor said:


> Who are all these 'big' DJs and promoters?
> 
> Rampling is getting roasted on his FB page
> 
> ...


There's now a promoter/DJ led march on Sunday and the  Saturday lot are angry at.



Badgers said:


> View attachment 274863


Yeah, seen that called out by Ralf Little, with him pointing it's clearly a lie, regardless of your stance on masks


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 23, 2021)

Anju said:


> Seem to be a disproportionately high number of anti-vaxx / clueless old school ravers falling for the they want to control us bollocks.
> 
> View attachment 274440


Freed doom!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 23, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 274863


As if anyone smiles on the tube


----------



## two sheds (Jun 23, 2021)

Weird people do, I've seen them  so the original is quite believable.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 23, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Freed doom!


The amount of these fools claiming there's been a million on numerous of these marches and now, some saying they expect 2 million this week, though they are lining up the clubbers music 'Save Our Scene' march on Sunday to blame for splitting the crowd


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> View attachment 274885
> View attachment 274886


Those 'white rose'  stickers were everywhere in my local area recently. I went around with a table knife and scraped them all off in the wee hours. I've notice they're crap quality though. They soon fade and don't last long at all.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> There's now a promoter/DJ led march on Sunday and the  Saturday lot are angry at.


Have you got any more info? I'm curious who these 'major' DJs are.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2021)

Just came across this on Twitter, I'll link to the guy slagging it off rather than the original tweet. They say they're doing it on Sunday to avoid the anti-vaxxers and also I saw a screengrab from a PM convo that said as much in the comments.

Needless to say I do not support this. 

Fat Tony is an old mate of Danny Rampling's funnily enough.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> View attachment 274885
> View attachment 274886


That 2nd one isn't white rose, saw a similar one the other day, autonomous design agency or something
like this


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2021)

Just watched one of the SOS videos and they are conspicuously wearing masks so definitely not Piers/Icke adjacent.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 23, 2021)

editor said:


> Have you got any more info? I'm curious who these 'major' DJs are.


spitfire has posted the one I was talking. A lot of DJs are big with the generic 'tech-house' kids these days


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> spitfire has posted the one I was talking. A lot of DJs are big with the generic 'tech-house' kids these days



Yeah I must admit I don't recognise many of them but I am old now so that means fuck all. Recognise some UKG names and obviously Fat Tony but haven't got the energy to investigate the rest of them. At least one Defected act in there.

Edit: interview with organiser: Save Our Scene announces #FreedomToDance protest event in London


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Yeah I must admit I don't recognise many of them but I am old now so that means fuck all. Recognise some UKG names and obviously Fat Tony but haven't got the energy to investigate the rest of them. At least one Defected act in there.


One of the organisers is Kai, the promoter/owner of 'Abode' - big with the kids here and in Ibiza for the last few years before COVID hit. Most of those DJs are in that scene and very popular


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> One of the organisers is Kai, the promoter/owner of 'Abode' - big with the kids here and in Ibiza for the last few years before COVID hit. Most of those DJs are in that scene and very popular



Just googled it, so it's the one on the south of Blackwall Tunnel? I always wondered about that place. No better place to make a load of racket!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 23, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Just googled it, so it's the one on the south of Blackwall Tunnel? I always wondered about that place. No better place to make a load of racket!


Abode is the promotion, but they held some at Studio 338*, the site you mention. (*Where hellhole Dorringtons was BITD)


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Abode is the promotion, but they held some at Studio 338*, the site you mention. (*Where hellhole Dorringtons was BITD)



Gotcha.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


> That 2nd one isn't white rose, saw a similar one the other day, autonomous design agency or something
> like this
> View attachment 274902


Oh yeah, definitely not White Rose, was a replacement/coverup for the first one.


----------



## Anju (Jun 23, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Freed doom!


They'll be ok now they're getting proper Freeman of the land legal advice.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 23, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 274863



"#ImDone" - She's not done. She'll crap on about this over and over, the disingenuous shitpot.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 23, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 274863



Oh I don't know Julia, maybe the mask wearers were unhappy because they had to share a carriage with a bunch of selfish fucking cunts like you. Piece of shit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2021)

Hartley-brewer is someone that deserves to get a decent dose of covid.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 23, 2021)

I think I'm allergic to anti-maskers. Whenever I get too close to one, I start coughing uncontrollably


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 23, 2021)

Anju said:


> They'll be ok now they're getting proper Freeman of the land legal advice.
> View attachment 274936


"They need your consent to arrest you." Don't give them your consent! Works every time.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm sure they won't stand under the police though. Lie down under them quite possibly.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 23, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> "They need your consent to arrest you." Don't give them your consent! Works every time.



"Try this guy's one weird trick to avoid getting arrested... coppers hate him!"


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 23, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> "They need your consent to arrest you." Don't give them your consent! Works every time.



They're nearly right. They need your consent, or a big stick, some pepper spray and a willingness to use them. As long as they don't have those then they're away.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 23, 2021)

Anju said:


> They'll be ok now they're getting proper Freeman of the land legal advice.
> View attachment 274936


Well known that the copper also needs to be wearing their hat. Surprised that wasn't mentioned.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 23, 2021)

Was it on here or somewhere else that I recently saw a screenshot of some American posting legal advice to the effect that a court can only give the death penalty if the defendant agrees to it?


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Conspiracy theorist nutjobs are seriously a few sandwiches short of a picnic. In most cases when someone has gone down the rabbit hole of conspiracy theories then he/she is beyond help. You can’t even debate with a conspiracy theorist because he/she doesn’t care what you’ve got to say and any thing you say that contradicts his/her view on things is dismissed as part of the conspiracy.

It must be so sad to see the whole world as one big conspiracy.

I think it’s worse when so-called parents are brainwashing their children with such BS.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Conspiracy theorist nutjobs are seriously a few sandwiches short of a picnic. In most cases when someone has gone down the rabbit hole of conspiracy theories then he/she is beyond help. You can’t even debate with a conspiracy theorist because he/she doesn’t care what you’ve got to say and any thing you say that contradicts his/her view on things is dismissed as part of the conspiracy.
> 
> It must be so sad to see the whole world as one big conspiracy.
> 
> I think it’s worse when so-called parents are brainwashing their children with such BS.


Those kids are the lucky ones - the peer pressure will be enough to get them questioning, and there's an argument that early development of bullshit-detecting skills is a good indicator for resistance to cults, scams, etc., later in life.

Welcome, btw.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Conspiracy theorist nutjobs are seriously a few sandwiches short of a picnic. In most cases when someone has gone down the rabbit hole of conspiracy theories then he/she is beyond help. You can’t even debate with a conspiracy theorist because he/she doesn’t care what you’ve got to say and any thing you say that contradicts his/her view on things is dismissed as part of the conspiracy.
> 
> It must be so sad to see the whole world as one big conspiracy.
> 
> I think it’s worse when so-called parents are brainwashing their children with such BS.



It's hard, I've had to totally cut off a mate of over 30 years, blocking him everywhere, because as you say, once they have gone down the rabbit hole, there's no hope. 

On the plus side, I've caught a couple of people looking down the hole, and managed to pull them back, before they disappeared down it.

You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Those kids are the lucky ones - the peer pressure will be enough to get them questioning, and there's an argument that early development of bullshit-detecting skills is a good indicator for resistance to cults, scams, etc., later in life.
> 
> Welcome, btw.


It depends on the conspiracy theory thought, doesn’t it? For example, the girls who protest about “saving our children” aren’t for one moment thinking that they are peddling absolute complete nonsense about the government.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> It depends on the conspiracy theory thought, doesn’t it? For example, the girls who protest about “saving our children” aren’t for one moment thinking that they are peddling absolute complete nonsense about the government.


It's a lot more complex than that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

BTW, Hermione Jack, you have found a safe place on the internet, these loons are not welcomed here.   



> *Monomaniacs.* 'Sheeple'-accusers, bigoted gun nuts, ranting xenophobes, cut'n'pasters, god-squadders, disruptive 'comical' alter-egos, conspiraloons, fruitloops, small minded bigots etc. are not welcome.



Terms and rules


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> BTW, Hermione Jack, you have found a safe place on the internet, these loons are not welcomed here.
> 
> 
> 
> Terms and rules


That's just what _they _want you to think


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's a lot more complex than that.


It is, but you get what I meant.

Some people peddle conspiracy theories without even realising it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> It depends on the conspiracy theory thought, doesn’t it? For example, the girls who protest about “saving our children” aren’t for one moment thinking that they are peddling absolute complete nonsense about the government.



The 'save the children' conspiracy theory is very much part of the wider QAnon nonsense, based around the rich & powerful running a massive child trafficking ring, and is complete nonsense.

Lizard aliens drinking the blood of virgins, fucking fruitcakes.

But, IF, they are only into that one conspiracy theory, I guess there's a chance of saving them.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The 'save the children' conspiracy theory is very much part of the wider QAnon nonsense, based around the rich & powerful running a massive child trafficking ring, and is complete nonsense.
> 
> Lizard aliens drinking the blood of virgins, fucking fruitcakes.
> 
> But, IF, they are only into that one conspiracy theory, I guess there's a chance of saving them.


I remember reading an interesting article about people who believe in conspiracy theories and it stated that there are patterns who believe in conspiracy theories. One of the patterns is that they don’t tend to just believe in one conspiracy theory.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> It is, but you get what I meant.
> 
> Some people peddle conspiracy theories without even realising it.


Like I said, it's complex.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I remember reading an interesting article about people who believe in conspiracy theories and it stated that there are patterns who believe in conspiracy theories. One of the patterns is that they don’t tend to just believe in one conspiracy theory.



Indeed, they tend to start with one & then get sucked into others, because so many are inter-connected & overlap nowadays.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 24, 2021)

...the ‘save our children’ angle was the same thing as when Britain First flooded Facebook with advice about leaving dogs in hot cars...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

first hot dogs, now sausages


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> I remember reading an interesting article about people who believe in conspiracy theories and it stated that there are patterns who believe in conspiracy theories. One of the patterns is that they don’t tend to just believe in one conspiracy theory.



The FB algorithm feeds this. Laugh at one conspiracy theory video and FB assumes you want to see a whole lot more of them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 24, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The FB algorithm feeds this. Laugh at one conspiracy theory video and FB assumes you want to see a whole lot more of them.



Yep, it's a nightmare.



> Debate has grown in recent years over the role that social media algorithms play in spreading conspiracy theories and extreme political content online. YouTube’s recommender algorithm has come under particularly severe scrutiny. A number of exposés have detailed how it can take viewers down a radicalisation rabbit hole.











						How conspiracy theories spread online – it's not just down to algorithms
					

Researchers have been able to track how radical communities on the fringes of the web essentially manufacture conspiracy theories.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

Social media platforms are a huge problem when it comes to spreading conspiracy theories.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

We hadn't noticed that, thank you


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Social media platforms are a huge problem when it comes to spreading conspiracy theories.


That's just what they want you to think. 
It's just a distraction from all the other painful, pointless shit we think, say, and do, that has nothing to do with conspiracy theories.
Other kinds of stupidity are still available!


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> That's just what they want you to think.
> It's just a distraction from all the other painful, pointless shit we think, say, and do, that has nothing to do with conspiracy theories.
> Other kinds of stupidity are still available!


Is it? Before the internet, conspiracy theories weren’t spread the same way they are now.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2021)

We hadn't noticed that, thank you  

Have you actually read any of the thread?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Is it? Before the internet, conspiracy theories weren’t spread the same way they are now.


Any opinions pertaining to popes or bears?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Is it? Before the internet, conspiracy theories weren’t spread the same way they are now.


They were limited to certain subcultures. Those subcultures are now easier to access than ever before. Most importantly, groups within these subcultures can now have huge, emergent shopfronts to spread the word from.

As far as I'm concerned, a massive solar flare that wipes every hard drive in the world can't come soon enough.


----------



## Hermione Jack (Jun 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Indeed, they tend to start with one & then get sucked into others, because so many are inter-connected & overlap nowadays.


It’s a slippery slope. I remember years ago in the 1980s at college a bloke was propagating Holocaust denial and claiming that the Jews were behind immigration. 


cuppa tee said:


> ...the ‘save our children’ angle was the same thing as when Britain First flooded Facebook with advice about leaving dogs in hot cars...


The ‘save our children’ slogan is a mask for many ridiculous conspiracy theories. The protests about lockdowns bring all sorts of people out of the woodworks.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 24, 2021)

Remember the chain letter from the late 80s - send it onto 5 people, “even Buckingham palace has forwarded it”

This stuff isn’t new.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> The ‘save our children’ slogan is a mask for many ridiculous conspiracy theories. The protests about lockdowns bring all sorts of people out of the woodworks.



...it used children as the bait, like Britain first used dogs, and it changed the demographic of the believers, especially among women in middle age, it wasn’t long after it emerged that educated fifty something women were looking at Wayfair thru a new set of goggles, even some teachers ffs.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 24, 2021)

Hermione Jack said:


> Is it? Before the internet, conspiracy theories weren’t spread the same way they are now.



They still spread though and with much the same core people and motives involved - All the internet and social media has done is increase the speed, range and potential audience for their shite. Plus enabling more complexity than ever before.

About the only major difference that I can see is the number of people effectively monetising their activities via the different online platforms.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> BTW, Hermione Jack, you have found a safe place on the internet, these loons are not welcomed here.



call it a hunch but I had a feeling the full irony of this post would soon be revealed.


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 25, 2021)

Had a washing machine delivered from John Lewis today. The email I had from them beforehand said their delivery people would wear masks in my house. 

First thing the young, maskless chap said when I opened the door wearing a mask was “Oh you don't need to wear that. You can breathe!”

Obviously a mask loon, so rather than start an argument I retreated upstairs and let them get on with it. His companion wore a mask the whole time....


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 25, 2021)

We've just had some potential subbies visit - masks were automatically donned whilst discussions were in progress.
Although the older guy offered that he had been double jabbed, with the second nearly a month ago, but if we wanted masks on, that was fine by him Glare applied by him to younger companion, who then put his mask on properly ie pulled it tight over his mouth and nose (it was about to drop off, if he hadn't done anything with it !) ...


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 25, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Had a washing machine delivered from John Lewis today. The email I had from them beforehand said their delivery people would wear masks in my house.
> 
> First thing the young, maskless chap said when I opened the door wearing a mask was “Oh you don't need to wear that. You can breathe!”
> 
> Obviously a mask loon, so rather than start an argument I retreated upstairs and let them get on with it. His companion wore a mask the whole time....


Putting you at risk in your own home.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2021)

Anti-mask propaganda in your own home.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2021)

Anyone know about this? Touted as concerns by " Dr Robert Malone who invented the mRNA technology"



Says  not an interview but a summary.

Comments are overwhelmingly from loons telling people not to get the vaccine. (Not watched it myself yet, sorry). 

Eta: goes seriously alarmist at 7:15. One of people shown is Brett Weinstein and his DarkHorse podcast.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 26, 2021)

This is the Wikipedia on him, although it from the German Wikipedia and translated.



> *Robert W. Malone* (* 1959 or 1960) [1] is an American virologist, immunologist and molecular biologist.
> 
> Malone studied medicine at Northwestern University with an MD, was a postdoctoral fellow in clinical research at Harvard University, and received his residency in pathology from the University of California, Davis . [2] As a graduate student at the Salk Institute for Biological Studies in La Jolla was he, like protein expression in a foreign cell over by in fat globules (one of the main authors and driving force of a study described in the first liposomes are packaged) initiated DNA or RNA can, at that time still in the context of the hopes for gene therapy. This is considered to be the first scientific publication on the basic principles of, for example, RNA vaccines that were successful in the 2020/21 Covid-19 pandemic . [3] [4] Co-authors of the basic paper from 1989 were Philip Felgner and Inder Verma . [5] In a follow-up study, which originally only served to control the transmission by means of liposomes, it was shown for the first time that "naked" unprotected m-RNA, which was injected directly into the muscle cells of mice, can trigger protein expression in cells for a few days . [6] [4]The crucial patents (see list of publications, also involved was Philip Felgner, later head of the Center for Vaccine Development at the University of California, Irvine ) remained with his employing company, which they later sold on. He had moved from the Salk Institute to another employer [7] and left there after three months due to personal differences. [3] Malone himself soon changed the field of research and did not continue to work in this direction. [3]
> 
> He currently (2021) lives in Madison (Virginia) and runs his own consulting company.


It seems odd he would release this on a YouTube channel with 6 thousand subscribers and Fox News.


----------



## elbows (Jun 26, 2021)

I wont be watching it. His role in coming up with some of the underlying tech decades ago doesnt really give him special insight into the issues now.

Its probably typical stuff about the risk-reward balance, which is inevitably different when it comes to younger people. Cant actually do that analysis really thoroughly unless we have greater insight into long covid than currently available.

In a similar way to what we saw with the AZ vaccine and blood clots, this stuff becomes an issue whenever the risk from vaccination is not zero. In the case of the mRNA vaccines, there are recorded incidents of heart inflammation, especially in younger males after 2nd dose. And that sort of thing necessarily informs judgements about risk-reward balance in different age groups.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> This is the Wikipedia on him, although it from the German Wikipedia and translated.
> 
> 
> It seems odd he would release this on a YouTube channel with 6 thousand subscribers and Fox News.


That's unfair, he was on Tucker Carlson too  

I do find it strange that we've not seen gruesome reports of births as described. Seemed alarmist a tad alarmist.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2021)

I do want to respond though – it’s on the curtain-twitching Next Door. They’ve deleted one anti-vax post but this one looks harder to deal with. I’m thinking of:

---
I’m a great believer in scientific method rather than appeals to YouTube "do-your-own-research" authorities. If he’s putting out this information on YouTube and conspiraloon sites like Tucker Carlson and Fox News, then I don’t trust what he says without proof. And anyone using this to warn against coronavirus vaccination generally is seriously wrong. mRNA is only used in the Pfizer and Moderna vaccines.

Yes there are documented side effects with vaccines. But you really think that nobody will have noticed huge increases in the number of gruesomely deformed babies from the millions of vaccinations? That would need a major conspiracy by researchers, doctors and nurses worldwide. If he has actual data then he should present it in the usual way, in scientific papers that are peer reviewed. Then it can (for example) be compared against the millions of properly documented  hospitalizations and deaths from coronavirus.

So over to you: where’s the scientific data justifying this alarmism?

----


----------



## IC3D (Jun 26, 2021)

London demo is genuinely huge today.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 26, 2021)

two sheds said:


> mRNA is only used in the Pfizer vaccine.



And, Moderna.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, Moderna.


edited, ta


----------



## Storm Fox (Jun 26, 2021)

He was lead author on a paper published this year in Frontiers in Pharmacology which is according to Google a reputable journal

see Robert W Malone

It's all rather confusing but my and two sheds points remain, why go public though the channels he did. Is it for the money, genuine but misguided concern, or an actual problem. 
The way he's done, if it was someone else would be dismissed, but it is involved and seem still be be actively involved in research. 

Anyway I have my 2nd jab Thursday and it's not going to stop me.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2021)

Interesting, ta. None of them seem to be backing up what he's now saying, though. Nearest I can see is from end Feb last year so before vaccine was rolled out.



> Prior studies involving vaccine candidates for FCoV SARS-CoV-1 and Middle East Respiratory Syndrome coronavirus (MERS-CoV) demonstrate vaccination-induced antibody-dependent enhancement of disease (ADE), including infection of phagocytic antigen presenting cells (APC).


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 26, 2021)

Million person march my arse. I took my kids boating on Regents Canal today. Tube. Passed through Kings Cross at 11 to Paddington and back again about 2. Both way busier on any given footy Saturday with a couple of London teams at home


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 26, 2021)

IC3D said:


> London demo is genuinely huge today.



Any bigger than the tens of thousands that they seem to attract regularly during good weather?  

Doesn't look like it from the live stream, certainly nowhere near the million, that the loons often claim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## elbows (Jun 26, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Interesting, ta. None of them seem to be backing up what he's now saying, though. Nearest I can see is from end Feb last year so before vaccine was rolled out.



Here is some general background info on ADEs.






						Antibody-dependent Enhancement (ADE) and Vaccines | Children's Hospital of Philadelphia
					

Immune responses to pathogens involve many cells and proteins of the immune system. Early during an infection, these responses are non-specific, meaning that although they are directed at the pathogen, they are not specific to it. This is called innate immunity.




					www.chop.edu
				




Such things would be on the list of theoretical things to watch out for with pandemic vaccines. Clearly it hasnt been an issue so far, although that doesnt mean I can completely rule out the possibility when it comes to future strains. Also in the theoretical list would be whether any of the vaccines have an effect on our immune responses to other diseases in future. As I've mentioned in the past, I wont be fretting about such things unless evidence emerges at some point that something is happening on that front.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 26, 2021)

I see the editor's favourite loon is outside Downing Street, playing his 'don't take the vaccine' crap track.

And, I've spotted at least two people with 'unlock - the vaccines are working' placards, which must boil his piss.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Any bigger than the tens of thousands that they seem to attract regularly during good weather?
> 
> Doesn't look like it from the live stream, certainly nowhere near the million, that the loons often claim.


I'd say 100s rather than 10s.
Im sure the health sec has bolstered numbers this weekend.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 26, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


>



You've got major problems if your arse is smaller than a needle.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 26, 2021)

IC3D said:


> London demo is genuinely huge today.


on the beeb it says that the XR Kill The Bill demo walked alongside the anti-whatever demo
disappointing really


----------



## IC3D (Jun 26, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> on the beeb it says that the XR Kill The Bill demo walked alongside the anti-whatever demo
> disappointing really


Dwarfed by it more like, felt sorry for them  in their masks looking quite vulnerable


----------



## l'Otters (Jun 26, 2021)

Wonder what happened there. 
In the past week or two been seeing discussion of today’s demos & people from XR popped in to say they have nothing at all to do with the anti lockdown ratlicker lot.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 26, 2021)

IC3D said:


> London demo is genuinely huge today.


I was there. It was absolutely massive. The free Palestine and extinction rebellion people marched together first. Maybe 6 or 8 thousand. Then the freedom march maybe 15 mins later. 10’s & 10’s of thousands. I reckon about 20% anti-vaccine and similar headbanger nutters and 80% to stop the restrictions and mask wearing.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 26, 2021)

Mr Retro said:


> I was there. It was absolutely massive. The free Palestine and extinction rebellion people marched together first. Maybe 6 or 8 thousand. Then the freedom march maybe 15 mins later. 10’s & 10’s of thousands. I reckon about 20% anti-vaccine and similar headbanger nutters and 80% to stop the restrictions and mask wearing.


Makes sense to me. I think having summer holidays, work, socialising fucked up for another summer has tipped people over the edge rather than loon stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2021)

Same bloke has posted:



> Almost 14,000 dead so far in Europe (official figures) plus 1.5m reported adverse reactions.  Death is a “side effect” I am not prepared to entertain especially for my kids who have next to zero chance of dying from the disease.



any thoughts?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 27, 2021)

> As of week 2021-24, 736 553 deaths have been reported in the EU/EEA











						Weekly COVID-19 country overview
					

This weekly report provides an overview of the epidemiological situation of the COVID-19 pandemic and COVID-19 vaccine rollout by country.




					www.ecdc.europa.eu
				




Plus 160,000 in the UK plus long covid 

for a bit of balance.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 27, 2021)

Sorry to spam this but this one's been referred to, too.









						The Safety of COVID-19 Vaccinations—We Should Rethink the Policy
					

Background: COVID-19 vaccines have had expedited reviews without sufficient safety data. We wanted to compare risks and benefits. Method: We calculated the number needed to vaccinate (NNTV) from a large Israeli field study to prevent one death. We accessed the Adverse Drug Reactions (ADR)...




					www.mdpi.com
				






> *Background*: COVID-19 vaccines have had expedited reviews without sufficient safety data. We wanted to compare risks and benefits. *Method*: We calculated the number needed to vaccinate (NNTV) from a large Israeli field study to prevent one death. We accessed the Adverse Drug Reactions (ADR) database of the European Medicines Agency and of the Dutch National Register (lareb.nl) to extract the number of cases reporting severe side effects and the number of cases with fatal side effects. *Result*: The NNTV is between 200–700 to prevent one case of COVID-19 for the mRNA vaccine marketed by Pfizer, while the NNTV to prevent one death is between 9000 and 50,000 (95% confidence interval), with 16,000 as a point estimate. The number of cases experiencing adverse reactions has been reported to be 700 per 100,000 vaccinations. Currently, we see 16 serious side effects per 100,000 vaccinations, and the number of fatal side effects is at 4.11/100,000 vaccinations. For three deaths prevented by vaccination we have to accept two inflicted by vaccination. *Conclusions*: This lack of clear benefit should cause governments to rethink their vaccination policy.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 27, 2021)

Death is a 'side effect' of living: if you had corralled together several million European 90+ year olds in January 2019, how many of them would you have found to be dead by June 2019?

For some perspective - the UK alone (ONS):


> Approximately half a million people die in England each year, two-thirds of whom are aged 75 years of age and older.


In the UK vaccine uptake in 75+ is >90% (PHE) and there are in excess of 5.5 million in that cohort (ONS). So that's 4.9 million jabbed of which well in excess of 100,000 would have been expected to have died in the subsequent six months of other (pre-COVID) causes. And that's not even counting the under 75's who would have died (of non-COVID/non-vaccination causes) over the same period.

Adverse reaction and related fatality numbers are far, far lower than suggested (as of 3 June, from >133 million doses in the EU: 354,177 adverse events and 100 deaths).


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Same bloke has posted:
> 
> 
> 
> any thoughts?


Coronavirus vaccine - weekly summary of Yellow Card reporting
scroll down to "events with fatal outcome" for UK figures, then read the conclusions just below there.
But it sounds like someone already made that bloke's mind already.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2021)

Several maskless people in Tesco today giving off edgy vibes ... but it's unusual for me to be shopping there on a Sunday ...


----------



## spitfire (Jun 27, 2021)

Interesting thread here on the SOS crowd. I had a look at one of the live vids earlier and there was no evidence of anyone wearing masks.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 27, 2021)

Actually quite upset to see that a friend of mine (who I consider very intelligent and pleasant) is sharing stuff about the London protests and media silence and anti vaccine passports. She's  Turkish and is drawing parallels with state run media silence when there were big anti government protests there. Feel so disappointed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 27, 2021)

Thread from the rave protest, flecked with anti-vax and fellow travellers


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2021)

Today was my first day working at a vaccination centre. Drop in centre so no booking needed, my team dropped 1000 flyers round the location this week and I had 5 staff on the roads letting people know.

Had 57 people come in all day 

Had to deal with several (two very aggressive) anti-vax-wankers  but had a pair of volunteers from the local rugby club to keep an eye out 

Some of the lies...

_The vaccine makes your heart swell (off duty NHS worker) 

Big companies are sacking their vaccinated staff as they know the vaccine causes cancer.

The vaccination caused me to have magnetic arms.

The vaccine depletes your bone marrow.

The vaccine destroys your ovaries._

There were others but these were the most grating.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Today was my first day working at a vaccination centre. Drop in centre so no booking needed, my team dropped 1000 flyers round the location this week and I had 5 staff on the roads letting people know.


Where is that, Badgers ?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Where is that, Badgers ?


Luton


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Luton



You have my sympathy.

I spent a day in Luton in 2018.

Never again.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 27, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> You have my sympathy.
> 
> I spent a day in Luton in 2018.
> 
> Never again.


Yeah I know  

It is a bit shit but I kinda want to help


----------



## elbows (Jun 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> _The vaccine makes your heart swell (off duty NHS worker) _


That one does have a vague relationship to reality but its not how I would put it.



> Pfizer and Moderna Covid-19 vaccines are linked to heart inflammation in rare instances, British health regulators have said, with doctors and patients warned to be alert for symptoms.











						Pfizer and Moderna jabs linked to heart inflammation in rare cases
					

Vaccinated patients ‘should seek immediate medical attention’ if they get new chest pain or shortness of breath




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 27, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Actually quite upset to see that a friend of mine (who I consider very intelligent and pleasant) is sharing stuff about the London protests and media silence and anti vaccine passports. She's  Turkish and is drawing parallels with state run media silence when there were big anti government protests there. Feel so disappointed.


you can tell her that the protests were front page on the bbc news website yesterday. so there goes the media silence part, just because they were too insignificant to be on the TV news (then again I didn't watch those, so they might have been)


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> _The vaccination caused me to have magnetic arms._


Well personally I would have preferred telekinesis or superspeed but the vaccination turning you into Magneto is pretty cool too,  The only side effects any of the Q family have had is a day or two feeling grotty and a bit sleepy. 
I reckon we've been swindled on the side effect front.


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Yeah I know
> 
> It is a bit shit but I kinda want to help



Respect.


----------



## Anju (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a good article to share if you come across any of the experimental vaccine people. The links are all pretty good as well, more on history of mRNA use in medicine and what proteins are and their function generally and specific to covid. Might help someone who hasn't fully committed to an alternative reality.

Will mRNA Technology Transform Medicine Beyond COVID-19?


----------



## nogojones (Jun 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Today was my first day working at a vaccination centre. Drop in centre so no booking needed, my team dropped 1000 flyers round the location this week and I had 5 staff on the roads letting people know.
> 
> Had 57 people come in all day
> 
> ...



But I want magnetic arms


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 27, 2021)

nogojones said:


> But I want magnetic arms


Handy for picking up small screws / nails etc.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 27, 2021)

nogojones said:


> But I want magnetic arms


But then you wouldn't be able to use a compass to navigate across the oceans !


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 28, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> you can tell her that the protests were front page on the bbc news website yesterday. so there goes the media silence part, just because they were too insignificant to be on the TV news (then again I didn't watch those, so they might have been)


I've given up providing links the coverage of every protest in every single mainstream media source in response to this claim. You either get no response or a moving a goalposts that the report is biased so doesn't count, or is undercounting the 2 million (yes, they claimed that) people there


----------



## Combustible (Jun 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Sorry to spam this but this one's been referred to, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MDPI journals have always been on the borderline between not particularly good, but legitimate journals, and scam/predatory journals. 


In the case of this journal 'Vaccines', they do appear to have some legitimate academics on the editorial board, some of whom have subsequently resigned.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2021)

That's really interesting, thank you. Three or four people in the local NextDoor have responded to the antivaxxer but I'll take a look at this and see if they've missed anything


----------



## nogojones (Jun 28, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> But then you wouldn't be able to use a compass to navigate across the oceans !


I'll live with that. I'll let someone else do the navigating. I'll be forced to lounge on deck drinking pimms.

I could fuck up all the hard drives at work whenever I fancied a skive though


----------



## LDC (Jun 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Today was my first day working at a vaccination centre. Drop in centre so no booking needed, my team dropped 1000 flyers round the location this week and I had 5 staff on the roads letting people know.
> 
> Had 57 people come in all day
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I can't remember if I mentioned it elsewhere but the local vaccine bus that was done round here to try and reach people that wouldn't/couldn't go to a clinic was abandoned after one session after a bunch of people turned up and threw stuff at it, shouting murderers and anti-vax stuff at the staff. Really feels like the end of days sometimes.


----------



## keybored (Jun 28, 2021)

Combustible said:


> MDPI journals have always been on the borderline between not particularly good, but legitimate journals, and scam/predatory journals.
> 
> 
> In the case of this journal 'Vaccines', they do appear to have some legitimate academics on the editorial board, some of whom have subsequently resigned.





"Sees data+patterns where others don't."

I think that says it all really.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 28, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> But then you wouldn't be able to use a compass to navigate across the oceans !





nogojones said:


> I'll live with that. I'll let someone else do the navigating. I'll be forced to lounge on deck drinking pimms.
> 
> I could fuck up all the hard drives at work whenever I fancied a skive though


Might be an issue on a steel vessel too


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 28, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> But then you wouldn't be able to use a compass to navigate across the oceans !


You could just drop anchor, jump overboard and float to point north.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 28, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Might be an issue on a steel vessel too


Would stop you getting thrown around in rough weather.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 28, 2021)

Combustible said:


> MDPI journals have always been on the borderline between not particularly good, but legitimate journals, and scam/predatory journals.
> 
> 
> In the case of this journal 'Vaccines', they do appear to have some legitimate academics on the editorial board, some of whom have subsequently resigned.



Having read that article the unavoidable conclusion is that not only does the average anti-vaxxer not understand science or medicine, they're not particularly hot at math either. Can't say I'm surprised be honest.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Sorry to hear that. I can't remember if I mentioned it elsewhere but the local vaccine bus that was done round here to try and reach people that wouldn't/couldn't go to a clinic was abandoned after one session after a bunch of people turned up and threw stuff at it, shouting murderers and anti-vax stuff at the staff. Really feels like the end of days sometimes.


Does feel like we are swimming against the tide a lot of the time. 

Just about to go mobile with testing my end so that should be a laugh :rolleyes


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 28, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Does feel like we are swimming against the tide a lot of the time.



Ultimately these twats are the losers here though aren't they. The vast majority of the population has just cracked on and got vaccinated and ignored them.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 28, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ultimately these twats are the losers here though aren't they. The vast majority of the population has just cracked on and got vaccinated and ignored them.


Yeah, I get that. 

At the same time we are having to hire security to protect the staff.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 28, 2021)

nogojones said:


> But I want magnetic arms


That's what I thought! 😄


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 28, 2021)

nogojones & kalidarkone, be careful of what you wish for!



cupid_stunt said:


> Yeah, every time I open the cutlery draw, I turn into some sort of Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 28, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> nogojones & kalidarkone, be careful of what you wish for!


Could make handshakes difficult though either struggling to get your hands together or apart.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> _The vaccine makes your heart swell (off duty NHS worker) _


Do you not remember the plot of How the Grinch Stole Christmas? They just gave him a shot of AZ and that sorted Whoville's problems right out.

Anyway, one of my housemates got his second jab today, he was just telling me about when my (vocally) anti-vax housemate appeared behind him and started up with "but it is not 100% effective..." Luckily my just-vaccinated housemate likes getting into big shouty arguments much more than I do, so I was able to pretty much leave them to it. There was one proper weird moment, after my other housemate had gone off to his room, when anti-vax housemate asked me "and you, you are still not planning to get it?" and seemed quite shocked to learn that I'd already had both shots, since he'd somehow managed to convince himself I shared his views on the subject.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2021)

Have you started taping magnets to the inside of your shirts?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 29, 2021)

Interesting and grim report on anti-vaxxers targeting children in schools 









						EXCLUSIVE: Inside Future Z, The Anti-Vax Campaign Targeting Schoolkids
					

A Logically Investigation has found that a national anti-vax campaign targeting schoolchildren is being coordinated by parents, including a mum from Leeds.




					www.logically.ai


----------



## LDC (Jun 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Do you not remember the plot of How the Grinch Stole Christmas? They just gave him a shot of AZ and that sorted Whoville's problems right out.
> 
> Anyway, one of my housemates got his second jab today, he was just telling me about when my (vocally) anti-vax housemate appeared behind him and started up with "but it is not 100% effective..." Luckily my just-vaccinated housemate likes getting into big shouty arguments much more than I do, so I was able to pretty much leave them to it. There was one proper weird moment, after my other housemate had gone off to his room, when anti-vax housemate asked me "and you, you are still not planning to get it?" and seemed quite shocked to learn that I'd already had both shots, since he'd somehow managed to convince himself I shared his views on the subject.



What's your housemate's justification hitmouse - some hippie thing, a more dedicated anti-vax conspiracy thing, or something else?


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What's your housemate's justification hitmouse - some hippie thing, a more dedicated anti-vax conspiracy thing, or something else?


There's definitely more dedicated conspiracy beliefs at the heart of it - he's previously expressed the belief that the US elections were rigged but the Belarusian ones were fair, and at one point he seemed to be approaching the position that AZ/Pfizer were bad but Sputnik might be alright, which is the purest expression of "this is your brain on RT" that I can imagine. But today he was mostly arguing more reasonable-sounding stuff about there not being enough information on long-term effects and how it should be an individual choice rather than mandatory.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 29, 2021)

The last time we discussed it when I mentioned my intention to get the vaccine, he said something like "but it is not mandatory, no?" and I just said "no, it's just about having a sense of responsibility". Which I thought was quite a decent line, but clearly didn't make much of an impression if he subsequently re-wrote the conversation in his head so I was agreeing with him. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## LDC (Jun 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> There's definitely more dedicated conspiracy beliefs at the heart of it - he's previously expressed the belief that the US elections were rigged but the Belarusian ones were fair, and at one point he seemed to be approaching the position that AZ/Pfizer were bad but Sputnik might be alright, which is the purest expression of "this is your brain on RT" that I can imagine. But today he was mostly arguing more reasonable-sounding stuff about there not being enough information on long-term effects and how it should be an individual choice rather than mandatory.



Sounds like some leftie anti-imperialist conspiracy mishmash. Arguing the AZ/Pfizer aren't OK, but Sputnik is, is definitely a novel position...


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Sounds like some leftie anti-imperialist conspiracy mishmash. Arguing the AZ/Pfizer aren't OK, but Sputnik is, is definitely a novel position...


I mean, that was a while back, he does now have switched to just being against the vaccines which is... I suppose a bit more consistent? On the other hand, the other housemate I was talking to seems to have gone from being vaccine-skeptical but agreeing to get because "the fuckers" won't let him travel without it, to now actually being pro-vaccine, so that's progress I suppose.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I mean, that was a while back, he does now have switched to just being against the vaccines which is... I suppose a bit more consistent? On the other hand, the other housemate I was talking to seems to have gone from being vaccine-skeptical but agreeing to get because "the fuckers" won't let him travel without it, to now actually being pro-vaccine, so that's progress I suppose.


Sounds like a handy way to save face...


----------



## NoXion (Jun 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Sounds like a handy way to save face...



At this point I'm willing to let them have it. If certain people have to come up with tortured justifications to themselves in order to do the right thing, then so be it. I am so fucking tired.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Sounds like a handy way to save face...


In fairness, I think he has genuinely come round - in discussions with the anti-vax housemate, I tend to go for the much more neutral "no, I cannot guarantee that there's no long-term effects and I can't 100% guarantee that people who've been vaccinated won't catch Covid, but I think the odds are much better doing it this way than just going through life hoping I never get it" approach, whereas my other housemate is now much more willing to get into a more animated "so, you think every single government on earth is secretly working together on this, how exactly does that work eh?" approach.

On a possibly-related note, a few months back my house had a very _interesting_ debate about the existence of the sunken city of Atlantis - I bet you can't guess which of my housemates was convinced that it exists as a real physical place.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 29, 2021)

Anecdata, but probably not entirely irrelevant: the guy who's just got vaxxed has been working as a pizza delivery driver all through the pandemic, and personally knows someone in their 30s working in his store who got hospitalised from the virus and needed a respirator; the hardline anti-vaxxer also worked in food service, but got furloughed at the start of the pandemic, has just recently found a new job but definitely had a very long spell in between with not much to do but watch youtube videos.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 29, 2021)

The latest one I heard has been from two separate friends (who don't know each other or even live in the same country) who have both said they were weighing up whether to get the vaccine, but would prefer NOT to get an mRNA one (e.g. Pfizer or Moderna) because they're "not sure about the long term effects"... these are people who will definitely eventually get vaccinated once it gets in the way of a holiday or big event that requires it, but are just being selfish in the meantime.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> In fairness, I think he has genuinely come round - in discussions with the anti-vax housemate, I tend to go for the much more neutral "no, I cannot guarantee that there's no long-term effects and I can't 100% guarantee that people who've been vaccinated won't catch Covid, but I think the odds are much better doing it this way than just going through life hoping I never get it" approach, whereas my other housemate is now much more willing to get into a more animated "so, you think every single government on earth is secretly working together on this, how exactly does that work eh?" approach.
> 
> On a possibly-related note, a few months back my house had a very _interesting_ debate about the existence of the sunken city of Atlantis - I bet you can't guess which of my housemates was convinced that it exists as a real physical place.


Duh, it's where the Illuminati have their secret HQ everyone knows that, the temple is built around the crash site of the Lizard People's spaceship


----------



## Supine (Jun 29, 2021)

I overheard a cracker today in WHSmiths. Two of the staff talking

‘All these doctors go to medical schools and get told what to think’
‘People who work for pharma companies also work in healthcare’
‘Exactly, they are all in it together, we need some balance so we can decide’
‘I went to uni. Research papers were peer reviewed before being released’
‘They should do that in medicine’


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 29, 2021)

I wonder if some of the hardcore "rebel" anti lockdown lot realise they are playing right into the governement (political part of it) exact desires:
re open as fast as possible



Spoiler: that'll be



my late evening drunk cod psychology job done


----------



## l'Otters (Jun 30, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I wonder if some of the hardcore "rebel" anti lockdown lot realise they are playing right into the governement (political part of it) exact desires:
> re open as fast as possible
> 
> 
> ...


The ones I’ve encountered are convinced they’re the real resistance, the only thing standing in the way of a total police state. Very brave, much rebellion, so subversive.


----------



## Anju (Jun 30, 2021)

Ended up engaging with one of the conspiracy / anti-vaxx people over the weekend. Asking for some links to articles that support their views. They sent a video, some pathologist spouting nonsense being interviewed by Anna Brees. 53 minutes of debunkable waffle. They sent another video of a clip from some US government committee with a guy claiming asymptomatic transmission wasn't possible, referring to a couple of studies. I found the studies and sent the links plus explained why they don't say what the guy on the video claimed they did. Was then sent a bmj study that directly contradicted the no asymptomatic transmission idea. Again explained what the study was saying, that asymptomatic transmission was less of a driver of transmission than first thought. Then they switched to the do your own research thing, which they all seem to do after sending a couple of meaningless context free, source free videos.

Delusion level 10 reply from them.

" considering I've posted quite a few things to back up what I've been saying,  it's not within my interest to keep doing so,  quite frankly, I would much rather keep on with my study & research, than   in here.
I'm sure you are quite capable - though use a search engine such as Duckduckgo, which isn't censored or tracked to get a truer picture of your searches
Have you heard of Dr Mike Yeadon? - perhaps start there

so many people are on their own level of awakening- some have more time than others to research- & others don't ( have time) or research at all & perhaps rely on the mainstream media to tell them.
There is so so much going on both at surface level & also bubbling beneath the surface -
Most of what you see on the top surface is pure theatre- but those who dare to question & scratch beneath the surface, soon find that there is such deepness & evil darkness- it's almost unfathomable! & the mega fabricated web of lies that cover it, plus the mass hypnosis & psychological warfare to add - it's no wonder that some of the  people are bowing under pressure!
But there are many others of us that can smell & see the BS - Loud & clear- some see a wall where we see a window!

Join up to telegram if you haven't already - you'll get a truer uncensored picture of what is going on"

Love that they think duckduckgo will save them. No mention of VPN or anything else to hide what you're looking at. Still it's probably best they stay away from adverts. Perhaps we should just direct them all to the dark web.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 30, 2021)

Anju said:


> Ended up engaging with one of the conspiracy / anti-vaxx people over the weekend. Asking for some links to articles that support their views. They sent a video, some pathologist spouting nonsense being interviewed by Anna Brees. 53 minutes of debunkable waffle. They sent another video of a clip from some US government committee with a guy claiming asymptomatic transmission wasn't possible, referring to a couple of studies. I found the studies and sent the links plus explained why they don't say what the guy on the video claimed they did. Was then sent a bmj study that directly contradicted the no asymptomatic transmission idea. Again explained what the study was saying, that asymptomatic transmission was less of a driver of transmission than first thought. Then they switched to the do your own research thing, which they all seem to do after sending a couple of meaningless context free, source free videos.
> 
> Delusion level 10 reply from them.
> 
> ...



"almost unfathomable" yeah, there's a reason for that

I heard the "they've not done enough long-term research" one. sure, like you a bloke who works in sales in south london has found some new angle on it that the WHO haven't spotted. and of course he said he'd end up getting it when he has to to go on holiday.

also the classic "mainstream media" not reporting stuff, which is quite scary really because it's just leading people down the believeing random posts on facebook/telegram groups instead.

I also saw some hippy tramp abusing people at a covid vaccine centre - scum.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 30, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I wonder if some of the hardcore "rebel" anti lockdown lot realise they are playing right into the governement (political part of it) exact desires:
> re open as fast as possible
> 
> 
> ...



Could you elaborate on this a bit? I'm not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 30, 2021)

I think there's a strand of anti-lockdown loon who thinks the govt want us to all stay at home forever mwaahaahah (I have heard that one). whereas in fact the tory party if anything is desperate to get everyone out and spending money again asap for the economy - if anything, the science is holding them back.


----------



## LDC (Jun 30, 2021)

Anju said:


> Ended up engaging with one of the conspiracy / anti-vaxx people over the weekend. Asking for some links to articles that support their views. They sent a video, some pathologist spouting nonsense being interviewed by Anna Brees. 53 minutes of debunkable waffle. They sent another video of a clip from some US government committee with a guy claiming asymptomatic transmission wasn't possible, referring to a couple of studies. I found the studies and sent the links plus explained why they don't say what the guy on the video claimed they did. Was then sent a bmj study that directly contradicted the no asymptomatic transmission idea. Again explained what the study was saying, that asymptomatic transmission was less of a driver of transmission than first thought. Then they switched to the do your own research thing, which they all seem to do after sending a couple of meaningless context free, source free videos.
> 
> Delusion level 10 reply from them.
> 
> ...



Standard conspiracy theory evasion and lack of willingness or ability to even try and understand. I find it hard to see where some of that stuff ends and actual delusion starts sometimes.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2021)

A couple of random screen grabs to amuse and amaze....


Spoiler


----------



## Anju (Jun 30, 2021)

Definitely delusion for this one. After I pointed out that I had predicted they would post a couple of videos and then suggest I do my own research a couple more videos arrived, Chris Whitty at the start of the Pandemic saying most people will survive (pointed out that this is what MSM has been saying throughout) and some US TV thing with some sleazy looking guy claiming that asymptomatic transmission is used to justify all the covid restrictions but as it's not possible all restrictions should be lifted. Again vaguely refering to 'studies' 

This was their last message.

" I do not have to prove myself or indeed waste my time with you - 
Carry right on in your bubble of comfort, while you still can
While We will stand on the frontline of this whole shitshow & stand up for all the things that you're turning your back & blind eye too 
Blessed be & peace out 🙏

I feel a lot safer knowing they're standing on the frontline.


----------



## l'Otters (Jun 30, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Could you elaborate on this a bit? I'm not sure what you're getting at.



de Pfeffel et al never wanted to introduce lock downs, mask guidance, furlough; they would prefer to just let the virus rip and their only problem with a high death toll is how it would affect their polling. There’s plenty of respectable figures who have been saying it’s increasingly obvious that the underlying policy has been herd immunity all along.
In this light the anti lockdown protestors are essentially furthering this agenda.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 30, 2021)

Apologies if this point has been dealt with but what is the justification for all deaths within 28 days of a *COVID Diagnosis* being counted as a COVID-related death but not all adverse health events within a short space of a *COVID Vaccination *being counted as a Vaccine-related reaction/death?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 30, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Apologies if this point has been dealt with but what is the justification for all deaths within 28 days of a *COVID Diagnosis* being counted as a COVID-related death but not all adverse health events within a short space of a *COVID Vaccination *being counted as a Vaccine-related reaction/death?


I think the former was to massage the figures down a bit (cynical) or (more realistic) at least give a consistent measure since people have been dying of the effects almost a year later in some cases, and recording such deaths ‘now’ might be misleading as the event causing death occurred a long time previously.  They are separately recording where Covid is mentioned as a cause/contribution to death on death certificate so those numbers still exist.

If effects are suspected of being linked to vaccination they will be noted and doubtless there will be various epidemic studies going on. It would be daft to attribute everything as there’s loads of stuff going around at the moment which is more linked to increased social contact (such as the stomach bug I’m enduring today that I’ve picked up directly or indirectly from school).


----------



## elbows (Jun 30, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> They are separately recording where Covid is mentioned as a cause/contribution to death on death certificate so those numbers still exist.



And those numbers are much higher than the ones with the shitty 28 day cutoff bullshit. 153,767 deaths if I use this weeks ONS figures for deaths by date of death.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 30, 2021)

Mrs Shoes posted on FB about availability at the vaccination centre she works out. 

An anti vaxxer jumped on it and muttered about future "Nuremberg trials "


----------



## LDC (Jun 30, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Apologies if this point has been dealt with but what is the justification for all deaths within 28 days of a *COVID Diagnosis* being counted as a COVID-related death but not all adverse health events within a short space of a *COVID Vaccination *being counted as a Vaccine-related reaction/death?



Struggling to make sense of what you're after, especially the second bit. Do you mean any health events, or ones related (or possibly related) to the vaccine?

For the first bit have a read of these...









						Behind the headlines: Counting COVID-19 deaths - UK Health Security Agency
					

The official blog of the UK Health Security Agency, providing expert insight on the organisation's work and all aspects of health security




					publichealthmatters.blog.gov.uk
				












						New UK-wide methodology agreed to record COVID-19 deaths
					

The publication of daily data on coronavirus deaths will resume from today, following a review by Public Health England (PHE) of the methodology used to calculate the figures.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 5, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Struggling to make sense of what you're after, especially the second bit. Do you mean any health events, or ones related (or possibly related) to the vaccine?
> 
> For the first bit have a read of these...
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information about COVID death reporting metholodgy. I am not really doubting the methodology myself but its good to know that the definitions are agreed and robust.  What i am looking at I suppose is comparing this methodology with the misuse of the 'Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System' where it is stressed that "reports do not imply causality and that any event could have happened by coincidence."

Why is one correlating event (the COVID deaths) supposed to be a good indication (proxy) of causality while the other is not (the 4,863 deaths close in time to a Vaccine being administered).

What is a snappy way of explaining this?







						Science | AAAS
					






					www.sciencemag.org


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2021)

Bloody hell. Met a long time friend yesterday and he's gone so far down the rabbit hole I'm not sure where to start. And he's a well educated bloke too.

According to him: coronavirus ceased to exist months ago. Everyone now dying from it is actually dying from the vaccine (he got very shirty when I asked about people dying who hadn't been vaccinated). The Indian variant doesn't exist. Everyone is crooked and in the pay of unspecified sources/Big Pharma to continue the deception. Etc etc etc. Depressing as fuck.


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Thank you for the information about COVID death reporting metholodgy. I am not really doubting the methodology myself but its good to know that the definitions are agreed and robust.  What i am looking at I suppose is comparing this methodology with the misuse of the 'Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System' where it is stressed that "reports do not imply causality and that any event could have happened by coincidence."
> 
> Why is one correlating event (the COVID deaths) supposed to be a good indication (proxy) of causality while the other is not (the 4,863 deaths close in time to a Vaccine being administered).
> 
> ...



Adverse events include anything that happens post vaccination. Including being run over. That is why there is no causality.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 5, 2021)

Supine said:


> Adverse events include anything that happens post vaccination. Including being run over. That is why there is no causality.



I think those types of things are pre-screened out of the adverse events definition.



			VAERS - FAQs
		




			https://vaers.hhs.gov/docs/VAERS_Table_of_Reportable_Events_Following_Vaccination.pdf


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Bloody hell. Met a long time friend yesterday and he's gone so far down the rabbit hole I'm not sure where to start. And he's a well educated bloke too.
> 
> According to him: coronavirus ceased to exist months ago. Everyone now dying from it is actually dying from the vaccine (he got very shirty when I asked about people dying who hadn't been vaccinated). The Indian variant doesn't exist. Everyone is crooked and in the pay of unspecified sources/Big Pharma to continue the deception. Etc etc etc. Depressing as fuck.



Another casualty of the covid years. Sadly there's going to be more and more. Feels like if/when things get back to some kind of normal, there will be many suffering from some kind of PTSD or delusion. Overall, it can't be good for anyone's mental health.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2021)

So mdk1's dad who is 56 with asthma and rheumatoid arthritis- refused to get vaccinated....has tested positive for covid.....he also has a history of being mentally unwell at times regarding health....convinced he has lesions up his nose and in his head...prob why he didn't get vaccinated...but it was impossible for him to win in either situation....Best I can hope is that he doesn't get unwell physically or mentally.

For a while mdk1 was resistant about getting vaccinated due to his stupid dad chatting shit....but realised....and he is moving back in with me and I said NOT unless he gets vaccinated. So relieved he has come round.
#bloodybristolhippies


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 6, 2021)

I hope he's ok, kalidarkone


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2021)

So I know a 50 year old woman who runs a busy shop with young staff. She refused to have a vaccine because INTERNET and she's hardly ever worn a mask because INTERNET and now she's tested positive and her unvaccinated staff are shitting themselves because of the risk that she's put them in.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2021)

editor said:


> So I know a 50 year old woman who runs a busy shop with young staff. She refused to have a vaccine because INTERNET and she's hardly ever worn a mask because INTERNET and now she's tested positive and her unvaccinated staff are shitting themselves because of the risk that she's put them in.


FFS!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 7, 2021)

editor said:


> So I know a 50 year old woman who runs a busy shop with young staff. She refused to have a vaccine because INTERNET and she's hardly ever worn a mask because INTERNET and now she's tested positive and her unvaccinated staff are shitting themselves because of the risk that she's put them in.



I feel sorry for the staff, and customers, but frankly fuck her, hope she has it bad.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2021)

I've spent the morning on the phone trying to persuade my son to:
1) Do a lateral flow test- there are plenty in the house.
2) Book a PCR test
3)Book a vaccine

He is not anti it but very tired from work....I've just ripped him a new one and said that given he had contact with his dad a week ago who is now positive.....and works in a small kitchen with other unvaccinated younger people and a couple of older people- one who is in a higher risk category due to age and ethnicity - that he needs to do this to protect, himself  his colleagues, his workplace.

That if he wants to be able to get on with his life then this has to be managed and it is the new normal- get fucking used to it! 

Wish I was there to kick his backside and ferry him around to get it done! But he is 27 ffs!


----------



## klang (Jul 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I feel sorry for the staff, and customers, but frankly fuck her, hope she has it bad.


as much as I'd like to think 'fuck em', they are still potential spreaders, esp when from a loon background.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 7, 2021)

littleseb said:


> as much as I'd like to think 'fuck em', they are still potential spreaders, esp when from a loon background.


Yeah, well, let's just hope they get to bear the consequences of their own actions, as well as inflicting them on other people


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I feel sorry for the staff, and customers, but frankly fuck her, hope she has it bad.


Hopefully dies


----------



## two sheds (Jul 7, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully dies


from a public health point of view


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> from a public health point of view


Ish


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2021)

Mdk1 booked in for first jab on Tuesday


----------



## spitfire (Jul 10, 2021)

Not UK but Dolores Cahill making an absolute arse of herself here at a by election count in Dublin.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Not UK but Dolores Cahill making an absolute arse of herself here at a by election count in Dublin.




She's a proper loon, but that guard's response cracked me up.


----------



## rekil (Jul 10, 2021)

Who is the american loon with her.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 10, 2021)

She gets a name check on the other video. I missed it though. Tagged you in.


----------



## rekil (Jul 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> She gets a name check on the other video. I missed it though.


Yeah I found it. Alisa Keane.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> She's a proper loon, but that guard's response cracked me up.


he’s a cop. she was saying he was a security guard pretending to be a cop if i heard right


----------



## spitfire (Jul 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he’s a cop. she was saying he was a security guard pretending to be a cop if i heard right



Gardai are very often called guards in Ireland. I think she was making some loon point about them not being legitimate police because constitution or something.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he’s a cop. she was saying he was a security guard pretending to be a cop if i heard right



I know he's cop, the Gardai were always referred to as guards, when I lived in Ireland, the habit sticks.


----------



## rekil (Jul 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> he’s a cop. she was saying he was a security guard pretending to be a cop if i heard right


She tries to arrest him. Normals get battered for an awful lot less.



Spoiler








Sorry for loon channel link. Ugh.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2021)

Oh, more of this please.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Not UK but Dolores Cahill making an absolute arse of herself here at a by election count in Dublin.



Christ, the looks of smug self-satisfaction on those faces


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 10, 2021)

Well, she didn't come last...







But, 12th with just 169 votes is still bloody funny.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Not UK but Dolores Cahill making an absolute arse of herself here at a by election count in Dublin.




This Dolores definitely don't care for.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 10, 2021)

Surely, if she’s got 6 times more followers than the president and the Taoiseach, she should be running the country, or certainly be exempt from any laws she chooses.

Must try that when I get on the bus next - “I’ve got more followers than you driver so I don’t need to buy a ticket”


----------



## rekil (Jul 10, 2021)

Some other loon was complaining that Cahill was trying to use donations to do up her party castle.  









						Gardaí launch investigation into St Patrick's Day party at castle owned by UCD professor
					

Security sources say upwards of 75 people may have attended the party at the Co Kildare castle.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## LDC (Jul 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, she didn't come last...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Getting 23 votes is proper amazing though. Not even all their friends and family voted for them then.


----------



## rekil (Jul 10, 2021)

Don't know if he put out a new one. How could it be improved.









						Leaflet from John Keigher – Independent – Dublin Bay South #GE2020
					

A Leaflet from John Keigher who is running as an Independent in Dublin Bay South in the 2020 General Election. Many thanks to the sender.




					irishelectionliterature.com


----------



## spitfire (Jul 10, 2021)

rekil said:


> Don't know if he put out a new one. How could it be improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crikey...


----------



## LDC (Jul 10, 2021)

rekil said:


> Don't know if he put out a new one. How could it be improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not enough leaflets done by typewriter and heavy biro anymore.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 11, 2021)

I wonder how many they will claim to be at today's demoS

e2a: one at wimbledon and one at wembley


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 11, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Not UK but Dolores Cahill making an absolute arse of herself here at a by election count in Dublin.





"I have six times more following than the president"
🤣🤣🤣🤣

Total fruitcake


----------



## LDC (Jul 11, 2021)

Heard rumour from someone working in an ICU that they're seeing a number of anti-vaxxers being admitted. Guess it comes out when they're asked if they've had the vaccine when they get admitted.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Heard rumour from someone working in an ICU that they're seeing a number of anti-vaxxers being admitted.



Fucking idiots. 

Shame they can't refuse them treatment.


----------



## klang (Jul 11, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> This Dolores definitely don't care for.


did you know that 'Dolores' means 'sorrows'?


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking idiots.
> 
> Shame they can't refuse them treatment.



Why should they? It's no different from an injured bungee jumper thinking "shit, I'm not doing that again", or a skin cancer sufferer thinking "I will be sure to use sub-block in future". Everyone makes errors of judgement.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Why should they? It's no different from an injured bungee jumper thinking "shit, I'm not doing that again", or a skin cancer sufferer thinking "I will be sure to use sub-block in future". Everyone makes errors of judgement.



It wasn't a completely serious comment.

Besides, the examples you give don't put other people's lives at risk, the anti-vaxxers do.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 11, 2021)

A bit more like someone thinking "Rules don't apply to me, I'm going to drive on the pavement people should get out of the way"


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 11, 2021)

two sheds said:


> A bit more like someone thinking "Rules don't apply to me, I'm going to drive on the pavement people should get out of the way"


I think the governement forbidding me to run over people is a tyranical abuse of power.


----------



## pug (Jul 11, 2021)

According to what  ive been told this morning, Nanobots are going to attack people's hearts, itll happen when the people wake up t what's happening and arise against THEM, THEY will press a button and  all vaccinated people will drop dead.
Dont say ya ain't been warned


----------



## LDC (Jul 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Heard rumour from someone working in an ICU that they're seeing a number of anti-vaxxers being admitted. Guess it comes out when they're asked if they've had the vaccine when they get admitted.



Oh, actually this issue gets a mention from an ICU doctor here as well.









						I’m an intensive care doctor. Covid patients are younger this time
					

NHS consultant predicts an awful winter with Covid-denier patients, bed shortages and staffing issues




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Oh, actually this issue gets a mention from an ICU doctor here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The state of these idiots.   



> A few patients we are caring for still deny Covid exists, even as we strap oxygen masks to their faces. That is perplexing. Staff find that particularly hard and I think it will be an interesting and difficult part of this next phase. I wonder if we’ll be caring for a select group of patients who think the very disorder we’re treating them for is a sham. How do staff, who are so exhausted, navigate that?


----------



## LDC (Jul 11, 2021)

I guess what they think is going on depends on the person and their particular version of reality?

Like they'd either think there weren't ill at all and shouldn't be there, ill but not ill seriously as covid isn't serious, ill with something that wasn't covid, or something else completely?


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The state of these idiots.


Just get the nurses / doctors to freq remind them they can discharge themselves whenever they want.


----------



## bimble (Jul 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The state of these idiots.


Read that this morning & keep thinking about it, it’s kind of amazing, I mean their beliefs about covid not existing how can that idea - that they got off YouTube or whatever sometime in the last year or so -how can it be That powerful & important to them that they maintain it whilst on oxygen in a covid ward. That’s quite something. Idk what it means but it’s something bad.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> Read that this morning & keep thinking about it, it’s kind of amazing, I mean their beliefs about covid not existing how can that idea - that they got off YouTube or whatever sometime in the last year or so -how can it be That powerful & important to them that they maintain it whilst on oxygen in a covid ward. That’s quite something. Idk what it means but it’s something bad.


I reckon it boils down to
faith
they did their own research, this is quite a powerful thing to give someone a very strong belief in something.
First time I have seen it mentionned here but there were quite  few reports of it coming from the states last year already.
It onbly seem to be acquaintances rather than freinds who went down the rabbit holes, but still it is a few, I keep some of them on facebook to see where they are at, one was off to the demos today to "do his bit against tyranny", definitely gone the full evangelical for it.
I stopped myself replying that I hoped he never experience tyranny and realise how dumb his statement looks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 11, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> they did their own research, this is quite a powerful thing to give someone a very strong belief in something.


Research, my arse.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 11, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Research, my arse.
> 
> View attachment 278149


I know this, but they don't, and this drives their belief. (maybe I should have spelt it RESURCH instead)

Same as the Qanon bollocks, they think they have uncovered "THE TRUTH"
and it is a powerful thing.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 12, 2021)

Reminds of a scientologist who was described to me as having thrown away his glasses (the auditing can miraculously improve sight) and then walked round bumping into things.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Reminds of a scientologist who was described to me as having thrown away his glasses (the auditing can miraculously improve sight) and then walked round bumping into things.


Was the front of a moving bus one of the things they bumped into?


----------



## Flavour (Jul 13, 2021)

French hippies on Facebook furious with macron for making the vaccine compulsory for anyone wanting to go to a bar. 



The hippocratic oath!!!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 14, 2021)

Flavour said:


> French hippies on Facebook furious with macron for making the vaccine compulsory for anyone wanting to go to a bar.
> 
> 
> 
> The hippocratic oath!!!



and clearly showing she doesn't understand what she is talking about either, glad she ain't in my circles I'd probably lose it


----------



## tony.c (Jul 14, 2021)

Covid denier tries to take critically ill patient out of hospital.








						COVID denier 'snuck into hospital and told critically ill friend to take off oxygen mask'
					

Tobe Hayden Leigh, 45, allegedly entered the restricted area of East Surrey Hospital.




					www.uk.yahoo.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 14, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Covid denier tries to take critically ill patient out of hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh God, I remember that. 
Just reading. He's refused to enter a plea, telling the bench he feels this is a malicious prosecution.  Sounds like FOTL twaddle.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 14, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Oh God, I remember that.
> Just reading. He's refused to enter a plea, telling the bench he feels this is a malicious prosecution.  Sounds like FOTL twaddle.



It is, he has pre-covid FOTL history.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jul 14, 2021)

pug said:


> According to what  ive been told this morning, Nanobots are going to attack people's hearts, itll happen when the people wake up t what's happening and arise against THEM, THEY will press a button and  all vaccinated people will drop dead.
> Dont say ya ain't been warned


That would be very worrying if you didn't know how to prevent it happening to you. All you have to do is keep your fingers crossed and the negative energy gets all confused, thus immobilising the nanobots, which can then be recycled.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It is, he has pre-covid FOTL history.


Ugh.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 14, 2021)

There's been a few instances of presumed anti vaxxers taking someone with disabilities to be jabbed. The anti vaxxer say they're the carer but give their own name and DoB as the person being vaccinated.

They'll be on record as having been jabbed when they haven't been.

Obviously they don't give a shit about the welfare of the person with disabilities who may be getting more jabs than they should


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 15, 2021)

I had the Pfizer jab a couple of weeks ago, not even any side effects. So I decided to post some comments about this on YouTube for anti-vaxxers to see.

The response I got makes me chuckle. Some other people said they were fine too (after having the jab), but what made me laugh is the response from anti-vaxxers. I was told that I'm fine now, but "just wait a year and then see if you're still laughing". Then I got the same response but it changed to two years. The latest one is "just wait 4 years" lol! These people are so ridiculous and I've been pointing it out to them and laughing at them, and I never get a reply to that. Lol.

I also got a comment about Tuskegee and had to point out that that was nothing to do with people having vaccines, again - no reply.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I had the Pfizer jab a couple of weeks ago, not even any side effects. So I decided to post some comments about this on YouTube for anti-vaxxers to see.
> 
> The response I got makes me chuckle. Some other people said they were fine too (after having the jab), but what made me laugh is the response from anti-vaxxers. I was told that I'm fine now, but "just wait a year and then see if you're still laughing". Then I got the same response but it changed to two years. The latest one is "just wait 4 years" lol! These people are so ridiculous and I've been pointing it out to them and laughing at them, and I never get a reply to that. Lol.
> 
> I also got a comment about Tuskegee and had to point out that that was nothing to do with people having vaccines, again - no reply.


Some antivaxxers winning an argument earlier today:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 19, 2021)

Anti lockdown protest in London today of all days


----------



## bemused (Jul 19, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Anti lockdown protest in London today of all days


I'm sure the people making money from the grift will carry on with their shit for months yet.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 19, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Anti lockdown protest in London today of all days


Apparently some of them are now demanding we BAN masks because it's all about 'Are Indivijool Libertys' until they want to enforce them on people. Give me strength...


----------



## tony.c (Jul 19, 2021)

Piers Corbyn was there.








						Anti-vaccination protesters clash with police near Parliament Square
					

Nigel Farage was forced to cut short a segment on the protests on his first flagship show on GB News.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 19, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> There's been a few instances of presumed anti vaxxers taking someone with disabilities to be jabbed. The anti vaxxer say they're the carer but give their own name and DoB as the person being vaccinated.
> 
> They'll be on record as having been jabbed when they haven't been.
> 
> Obviously they don't give a shit about the welfare of the person with disabilities who may be getting more jabs than they should



Where did you hear this, please? Do you have any link(s) etc?


----------



## LDC (Jul 19, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Piers Corbyn was there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean fuck the _Evening Standard,_ but some of the report is quite funny...

"Despite the signs and placards promoting various unfounded conspiracy theories, it is unclear what has prompted an anti-lockdown demonstration on the day lockdown ended in the UK. However, a number of protestors appear to be registering their opposition to the Covid vaccine, which has saved millions of lives across the globe."


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 19, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Where did you hear this, please? Do you have any link(s) etc?




It was guidance given to staff at the local vaccination centre.  Noithing more concrete than that I'm afraid


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 19, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> It was guidance given to staff at the local vaccination centre.  Noithing more concrete than that I'm afraid



Thanks. Which area are you in, roughly?


----------



## LDC (Jul 19, 2021)

I was skeptical of that story as well tbh, sounds a bit urban myth-like to me. I'd be very surprised if it had actually happened.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 19, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Thanks. Which area are you in, roughly?



South West


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## bemused (Jul 19, 2021)

The rage over pub passports is comedy.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 19, 2021)

bemused said:


> The rage over pub passports is comedy.


I now have FOMO


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

I see the 'nurse' was there again in full fancy dress.


----------



## LDC (Jul 19, 2021)

Anyone know what those olive green t-shirts being worn by the men behind her are? 'Guardians of the ...?' Looks like an image of a Greek battle helmet as well.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Anyone know what those olive green t-shirts being worn by the men behind her are? 'Guardians of the ...?' Looks like an image of a Greek battle helmet as well.



I'll go for fallacy. Guardians of the fallacy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 19, 2021)

editor said:


> I see the 'nurse' was there again in full fancy dress.
> 
> View attachment 279485


Looks like a crowd of ex-regime hangers-on denouncing the Hague War Crimes Tribunal whilst the former Deputy Chief of Secret Police sits in a cell awaiting the verdict in his trial


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2021)

some disgusting snark from The Conservative Woman (only read if you could do with feeling even more and angry and dismayed):








						The C-List celebs (that’s C for Covid) - The Conservative Woman
					

The C-List celebs (that’s C for Covid)




					www.conservativewoman.co.uk


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jul 19, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> some disgusting snark from The Conservative Woman (only read if you could do with feeling even more and angry and dismayed):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do these people enjoy being so fucking nasty? Or have they been nasty for so long that they think it's normal?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Do these people enjoy being so fucking nasty? Or have they been nasty for so long that they think it's normal?


The whole site is putrid.


----------



## klang (Jul 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> some disgusting snark from The Conservative Woman (only read if you could do with feeling even more and angry and dismayed):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vile


----------



## LDC (Jul 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> some disgusting snark from The Conservative Woman (only read if you could do with feeling even more and angry and dismayed):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking hell, that is so vile. I am a bit despairing at some of the stuff that's come out over this pandemic. Absolutely horrendous stuff all over the place.


----------



## klang (Jul 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucking hell, that is so vile. I am a bit despairing at some of the stuff that's come out over this pandemic. Absolutely horrendous stuff all over the place.


it's like they're going out of their way to be as nasty as possible.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

littleseb said:


> it's like they're going out of their way to be as nasty as possible.


Looking at some of those articles on that site, it's essentially a little pus-filled vesicle of antivaxx, covid denial, and petty small-mindedness.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Looking at some of those articles on that site, it's essentially a little pus-filled vesicle of antivaxx, covid denial, and petty small-mindedness.


from their "our mission" page:


> Despite Brexit, the battle to subvert it continues – even from within Whitehall.


and





> That’s why we have to launch another crowdfunding appeal for TCW. Last time we achieved only the half of the £25,000 we aimed for, the sum we calculated we needed to put us on a firmer footing and to pay for the help we need.


awww diddums


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 20, 2021)

A fresh wave of White Rose stickers has washed over my neighbourhood   probably from my nutty Covidiot neighbour. There was one at the station this morning that said something like "men in 1941: facing a 90% chance of death - men in 2021: scared of a 90% recovery rate". I amended the latter with a biro, so it says "men in 2021: moaning about their perceived lack of freedoms".


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 20, 2021)

Also, where it said "brought to you by the white rose", I crossed out "the white rose" and put "a load of twats"


----------



## existentialist (Jul 20, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Also, where it said "brought to you by the white rose", I crossed out "the white rose" and put "a load of twats"


Perhaps you could post an image of the "white rose" sticker, and maybe Urban could come up with a suitable parody. Close enough to the original to be not immediately obvious, but seriously subverting the message


----------



## LDC (Jul 20, 2021)

Another addition to the delusion, apparently some of them saying the flooding in northern Europe was down to the elites and their wave and rain creating technology.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Another addition to the delusion, apparently some of them saying the flooding in northern Europe was down to the elites and their wave and rain creating technology.



I am surprised they are not blaming it on the vaccines.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am surprised they are not blaming it on the vaccines.


Don't worry, a crack team of rightloon messaging experts is as we speak huddled round a conference table in a windowless basement meeting room with stockpiled flip charts and Sharpies, poised to mindmap the shit out of all the threads until they have a single, unified theory of crazy


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

> That’s why we have to launch another crowdfunding appeal for TCW. Last time we achieved only the half of the £25,000 we aimed for, the sum we calculated we needed to put us on a firmer footing and to pay for the help we need.



I don't think £25,000 is anywhere near enough to pay for the help they need.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Also, where it said "brought to you by the white rose", I crossed out "the white rose" and put "a load of twats"


Good work 😀


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 20, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> from their "our mission" page:
> and
> 
> 
> ...



I follow a few anti flat earth channels, and one of them featured a flat earther whose quit producing videos as he's tried to crowd fund £250,000 to build a mile long level piece of wood to disprove earth curve (somehow), anyway he managed to get £9k, but couldn't understand why he didn't get more money, because all the pro flat earth channels he'd been feature had more than 250,000 subscribers and all they had to do way donate a pound.  

The point being this seems to be a mindset where they are totally convinced they are correct and there a loads of people who agree with them. When there just aren't that many people who do.

See also GBNews and the man-frog post Brexit.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2021)

I know it's a cheap shot but still hilarious though:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Another addition to the delusion, apparently some of them saying the flooding in northern Europe was down to the elites and their wave and rain creating technology.


Were they HAARPing on about it?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I follow a few anti flat earth channels, and one of them featured a flat earther whose quit producing videos as he's tried to crowd fund £250,000 to build a mile long level piece of wood to disprove earth curve (somehow), anyway he managed to get £9k, but couldn't understand why he didn't get more money, because all the pro flat earth channels he'd been feature had more than 250,000 subscribers and all they had to do way donate a pound.
> 
> The point being this *seems to be a mindset where they are totally convinced they are correct and there a loads of people who agree with them*. When there just aren't that many people who do.
> 
> See also GBNews and the man-frog post Brexit.


Yes
They have faith
they either believe there are loads of them, or feel special as they are part of the few who can see through the lies. Or both at the same time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I know it's a cheap shot but still hilarious though:



Someone sooooo needs to "Muslamic Raygun" these loons


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I know it's a cheap shot but still hilarious though:



Paedophilic Luciferians!


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps you could post an image of the "white rose" sticker, and maybe Urban could come up with a suitable parody. Close enough to the original to be not immediately obvious, but seriously subverting the message


You can download archives of the 'Approved' sticker designs from their website or their main Telegram channel. 
They come in several styles including the very on-trend horisontal format.









Then just 'follow the simple instructions'.


----------



## prunus (Jul 20, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> You can download archives of the 'Approved' sticker designs from their website or their main Telegram channel.
> They come in several styles including the very on-trend horisontal format.
> 
> 
> ...



Don’t forget to stick them horisontally.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I follow a few anti flat earth channels, and one of them featured a flat earther whose quit producing videos as he's tried to crowd fund £250,000 to build a mile long level piece of wood to disprove earth curve (somehow), anyway he managed to get £9k, but couldn't understand why he didn't get more money, because all the pro flat earth channels he'd been feature had more than 250,000 subscribers and all they had to do way donate a pound.


Disappointingly defeatist.

All he needs to do is buy £9 grands-worth of wood, saw it lengthwise into 28ths, glue them end to end, and Bob's your uncle job done


----------



## Raheem (Jul 20, 2021)

Or just grow a mile-high tree.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 20, 2021)

prunus said:


> Don’t forget to stick them horisontally.


'At a slight angle to the universe'.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I know it's a cheap shot but still hilarious though:



"It's just leading to a socialistic utopia in my opinion"

Why that will do nicely, thanks.


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 20, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Disappointingly defeatist.
> 
> All he needs to do is buy £9 grands-worth of wood, saw it lengthwise into 28ths, glue them end to end, and Bob's your uncle job done


Or rent a Theodolite / Dumpy Level and find a hill at some distance, find a local hill that is slightly higher, walk up that hill to the same height as the top distant hill, use the Level. If the Earth is level then the top of the distant hill will meet the level mark on your Level. If not the Earth still flat, but 'Big Survey' is in on the conspiracy too.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

Lucky that a hugely long piece of wood isn't going to bend with the weight.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 20, 2021)

I wonder what is the longest man made object?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

Great wall of china? And that follows the earth's surface, doesn't stick up at both ends so he's right the world's flat


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 20, 2021)

prunus said:


> Don’t forget to stick them horisontally.


If they can work out what horizontal is.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 20, 2021)

Also, you can put a ball on the Great Wall without it rolling in either direction. That couldn't happen if there was a curve.


----------



## belboid (Jul 20, 2021)

IC3D said:


> I wonder what is the longest man made object?


San Francisco to New Zealand undersea cable.  About 5000 miles long


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2021)

This guy built a massively long building in CAD - I didn't have the patience to watch much of it ....


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Lucky that a hugely long piece of wood isn't going to bend with the weight.


That would prove his point if it bends at the same rate the earth curves. Problem will be finding a site a mile long that is perfectly flat to try it.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Yes
> They have faith
> they either believe there are loads of them, or feel special as they are part of the few who can see through the lies. Or both at the same time.


Daily Mail online comments has become infected with truthers, with frequent comments along the lines of "can't you see what is happening / wake up / do you own research" - I initially read these as frustration on the part of the truther, frustrated that we the sheeple hadn't opened our eyes yet, despite all their selfless campaigning.
However it's more likely to be smugness, "I know something you don't".

Maybe they are frustrated in other areas of their lives, so the feeling of belonging to a special vanguard of clever people helps offset that.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 20, 2021)

belboid said:


> San Francisco to New Zealand undersea cable.  About 5000 miles long


They want you to think that, but it's actually about 20,000 miles, because that is the true distance between San Francisco and New Zealand.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 20, 2021)

belboid said:


> San Francisco to New Zealand undersea cable.  About 5000 miles long


I bet it's not pulled tight though.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2021)

It lies flat - more proof.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> "I know something you don't"



this is a big part of the psyche and it’s present within the  the ‘illuminated” themselves
those at the bottom of the pyramid consume the information from those further up
pre internet and ( early on post ) it was mostly Icke as the conduit, but as time passed personality cults
have sprung up on message boards and social media who have taken the “baton of truth”
the whole scene is built on gaslighting, bullying and egotism.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Lucky that a hugely long piece of wood isn't going to bend with the weight.


That's why sawing it into 28ths and glueing them end to end is so important, makes it all lighter see


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Or just grow a mile-high tree.


I hear there's a club for people who pursue that particular hobby


----------



## 2hats (Jul 20, 2021)

belboid said:


> San Francisco to New Zealand undersea cable.  About 5000 miles long


SEA-ME-WE3, running from Germany to Australia/Japan, is some 39000km long.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 20, 2021)

being "frustrated in other areas of their lives" is basically at the crux of most forms of being a twat online.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> It lies flat - more proof.


I had thought flat-earthism was an obsolete belief, consigned to the dustbin of history, but there does seem to have been a resurgence of interest in the last few years.

I saw recently that the Flat Earth Society now have members all over the globe


----------



## Supine (Jul 20, 2021)

Not sure where to put this link. A present for any anti vax friends maybe?


----------



## bimble (Jul 20, 2021)

I texted someone today who I haven’t seen for about 2 years, just saying hello how are you, and she replied hi are you getting the vaccine. For Fucks sake. I’m so bored of them .


----------



## LDC (Jul 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> I texted someone today who I haven’t seen for about 2 years, just saying hello how are you, and she replied hi are you getting the vaccine. For Fucks sake. I’m so bored of them .



Your friendship circle sounds infested with them bimble! Did you reply? I'd be tempted to wind her up then block her when it had reached it's limit. (Assuming she wasn't just screening to see if you were an anti-vaxxer?!)


----------



## bimble (Jul 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Your friendship circle sounds infested with them bimble! Did you reply? I'd be tempted to wind her up then block her when it had reached it's limit. (Assuming she wasn't just screening to see if you were an anti-vaxxer?!)


Yep, I replied, yes I’ve had it,  lots of lovely people in India who I enjoyed knowing are dead from covid so yeah. That’s my reply now every time, usually ends the chat.
 Just depressed by sheer volume of it. Does say something about my personal history & old friendships cos I can see it’s not normal, this amount of it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yep, I replied, yes I’ve had it,  lots of lovely people in India who I enjoyed knowing are dead from covid so yeah. That’s my reply now every time, usually ends the chat.
> Just depressed by sheer volume of it. Does say something about my personal history & old friendships cos I can see it’s not normal, this amount of it.



I used to know a lot of conspiracy followers irl, it was a bit of a joke tbh drunken chat...One guy took it proper serious tho’, one weekend we wenot camping in the country and we invited him along cos he was having a shit time at work and spending hours on the internet ‘researching’ thought the break might help him, after drinking 10 pints of stowford press before tea he decided it would be a good time to break it to our 8 year old that  the world is run by blood drinking lizards in human form who want to harvest little kids blood....


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

I found out that friend of mine was doing his best to dissuade people from taking the vaccine, and harassing them via their social media accounts. 

What a fucking twat.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 20, 2021)

bimble said:


> Just depressed by sheer volume of it. Does say something about my personal history & old friendships cos I can see it’s not normal, this amount of it.


It does sound like you have more than the average number of ‘truthers’ in your wider social circle, any idea why? Free festivals, rave culture, alternative medicine? 

I’m only aware of a couple of people in my circle of friends / acquaintances who are anti-vax / conspirazoids, but if I had kept in touch with people I knew from the squatting / rave scene back in the day, I bet I would be hearing from a lot more


----------



## bimble (Jul 20, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> It does sound like you have more than the average number of ‘truthers’ in your wider social circle, any idea why? Free festivals, rave culture, alternative medicine?
> 
> I’m only aware of a couple of people in my circle of friends / acquaintances who are anti-vax / conspirazoids, but if I had kept in touch with people I knew from the squatting / rave scene back in the day, I bet I would be hearing from a lot more


yep. basically these are mostly all from the days of being pretty serious about psychedelics , sort of 'spiritural' hedonism people, stupid trousers and  the hidden mysteries of the universe etc. Quite a looong time back. 
That's the general background but also some of it is more specifically my fault, in that i used to tolerate conspiracists as just a routine annoyance, i'd let them burble on and not say much / anything, for years, including proper antisemitic loons, so am trying to see at least the small positive here of my own progress in that i am not letting this shit fly any more, not in my vicinity.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

Another moron rises to the top of the shit heap



> The host replied she could not accept them because of the false claim that the vaccine could cause people to pass the virus on to the unvaccinated.
> 
> “I’m not accepting any vaccinated people due to reports of adverse reactions,” the host said. “It’s also transmitting to unvaccinated people and causing them to become unwell. I’m afraid it’s way too experimental at this stage and I need to protect my other guests. I’m so sorry for any inconvenience.”












						Airbnb suspends Victorian host who rejected couple for receiving Covid vaccine
					

Host repeated false claim coronavirus vaccine ‘transmitting to unvaccinated people’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 21, 2021)

bimble said:


> stupid trousers and  the hidden mysteries of the universe etc.


Sorry but this is the most brilliant summation of 'spiritual hedonism' people    I just had to stop and applaud, bravo.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Airbnb suspends Victorian host who rejected couple for receiving Covid vaccine
> 
> 
> Host repeated false claim coronavirus vaccine ‘transmitting to unvaccinated people’
> ...


I wasn't sure whether Victorian was being used to refer to their beliefs, but apparently it's where they live too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2021)

does anyone else worry that all this is going to cause serious long-lasting division amongst people?


----------



## LDC (Jul 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone else worry that all this is going to cause serious long-lasting division amongst people?



I don't worry about that exactly, but I do really worry about the growth of conspiracy theory and fake news stuff more generally, and I think it's a huge problem for society and for those wanting any form of left wing political change.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone else worry that all this is going to cause serious long-lasting division amongst people?


It defo is/will


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone else worry that all this is going to cause serious long-lasting division amongst people?


Yeah, it's already there. While conspiraloons are still a minority, there are loads of them now and they believe with a fanaticism that is virtually unshakeable. I've found myself 'arguing' with complete lunacy from one family member and more friends of friends then you could possibly guess.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

Sad, really









						‘I’m sorry, but it’s too late’: Alabama doctor tells unvaccinated, dying COVID patients
					

“And now all you really see is their fear and their regret. And even though I may walk into the room thinking, ‘Okay, this is your fault, you did this to yourself,’ when I leave the room, I just see a person that's really suffering, and that is so regretful for the choice that they made.”




					www.al.com


----------



## existentialist (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Sad, really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad, but a timely warning to others about the dangers of vaccine scepticism.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

littleseb said:


> vile



Here's hoping the writer of that vile piece gets to "jump on the bandwagon" and becomes "a martyr" by dying of Covid soon. But not too soon, a slow death would be ideal.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps you could post an image of the "white rose" sticker, and maybe Urban could come up with a suitable parody. Close enough to the original to be not immediately obvious, but seriously subverting the message



I like this idea. I'd like it even more if it could include some of the story of the real, original, White Rose heroes. With photos of them ideally. And a word about those who are unworthy to lick their boots, daring to take their name in vain.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Another addition to the delusion, apparently some of them saying the flooding in northern Europe was down to the elites and their wave and rain creating technology.



The elites? No way! It's us queers who control the weather, and cause natural disasters. Fact.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I know it's a cheap shot but still hilarious though:




Roll on that "socialistic utopia", sounds great to me.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Sad, really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not so forgiving of their probably having passed it on to others in their unbelief though.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Another addition to the delusion, apparently some of them saying the flooding in northern Europe was down to the elites and their wave and rain creating technology.


I bet they're saying "WE TOLD YOU YEARS AGO THAT THEY'D START DOING THIS!!!!!"


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 21, 2021)

Got a family member who was far down the rabbit hole before all this, now have the added bonus of them being potentially dangerous to be around cos of covid/anti-vax bs. I doubt we'll ever be able to have an actual conversation again. I think sometimes it's better to avoid people like that for the sake of your mental health, even if you love them. And at this point you have to consider your physical health as well.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 21, 2021)

You think there'd be some common ground: "you're avoiding me in case I'm shedding vaccine thingies and I'm avoiding you in case you're shedding virus thingies. Lets just avoid each other and not talk about it any more'.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm not so forgiving of their probably having passed it on to others in their unbelief though.


Dr Cobia is clearly a far better human being than I am


----------



## peterkro (Jul 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> They want you to think that, but it's actually about 20,000 miles, because that is the true distance between San Francisco and New Zealand.


It's not one long run, it terminates and restarts in Hawaii .


----------



## Raheem (Jul 21, 2021)

peterkro said:


> It's not one long run, it terminates and restarts in Hawaii .


Madagascar, I presume you mean.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Madagascar, I presume you mean.


Madagascar is in the Indian Ocean. Shortest route from San Francisco to New Zealand is across the Pacific.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Sad, really
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Arkansas, being hospitalized with severe cases of COVID wasn't enough to change the minds of some elderly patients.



> Yet despite their ordeals, none of them changed their minds about getting vaccinated. “It’s just too new,” Mrs. Billigmeier said. “It is like an experiment."











						In Undervaccinated Arkansas, Covid Upends Life All Over Again
					

While much of the nation tiptoes toward normalcy, the coronavirus is again swamping hospitals in places like Mountain Home, in a rural county where fewer than one-third of residents are vaccinated.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## bimble (Jul 21, 2021)

Absolute catch here if anyone’s looking for love


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 21, 2021)

twat needs bombarding with/by pro-vaxxers !


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> twat needs bombarding with/by pro-vaxxers !


Twat needs tumbleweed rolling across his dating site profile, which I expect is exactly what's happening.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Absolute catch here if anyone’s looking for love
> View attachment 279864



"I'm so unconventional I drink cannabis and have three different ages."


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 22, 2021)

Twat


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> TwatView attachment 279901


Do we know how they killed him? Did he step in front of an AZ truck and get squished, or did an enormous box of of medication fall on top of him?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Do we know how they killed him? Did he step in front of an AZ truck and get squished, or did an enormous box of of medication fall on top of him?


He had a aneurism a while after he had the vacinne, the following month, I believe


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 22, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> A fresh wave of White Rose stickers has washed over my neighbourhood   probably from my nutty Covidiot neighbour. There was one at the station this morning that said something like "men in 1941: facing a 90% chance of death - men in 2021: scared of a 90% recovery rate". I amended the latter with a biro, so it says "men in 2021: moaning about their perceived lack of freedoms".



British forces in WW2 peaked at 2.9 million 

UK combat deaths in WW2 were 384,000

Hardly 90%, though facts don't matter to the loons


----------



## existentialist (Jul 22, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> He had a aneurism a while after he had the vacinne, the following month, I believe


Yeah, I did realise after my facetious response that there was actually the name of an identifiable individual on the poster...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 22, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> I follow a few anti flat earth channels, and one of them featured a flat earther whose quit producing videos as he's tried to crowd fund £250,000 to build a mile long level piece of wood to disprove earth curve (somehow), anyway he managed to get £9k, but couldn't understand why he didn't get more money, because all the pro flat earth channels he'd been feature had more than 250,000 subscribers and all they had to do way donate a pound.
> 
> The point being this seems to be a mindset where they are totally convinced they are correct and there a loads of people who agree with them. When there just aren't that many people who do.
> 
> See also GBNews and the man-frog post Brexit.


Have you seen the flat earth documentary Beyond the Curve on netflix? 

Their experiment involves firing a laser to disprove the curvature of the earth.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 22, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> He had a aneurism a while after he had the vacinne, the following month, I believe



He probably had an undiagnosed aneurysm prior to the jab, but I can understand her blaming AZ, because of the time period involved.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 22, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> He probably had an undiagnosed aneurysm prior to the jab, but I can understand her blaming AZ, because of the time period involved.


She's obviously in grief, but Rampling and others leveraging it for attention is disgusting


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Have you seen the flat earth documentary Beyond the Curve on netflix?
> 
> Their experiment involves firing a laser to disprove the curvature of the earth.


A fifteen degree per hour drift.
Thanks Bob
😝

And then he talking about hiding the results over a hot mic.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Absolute catch here if anyone’s looking for love
> View attachment 279864


Since no-one else has pointed out the obvious, it falls on me to say it: at least he's right about chips, you have to give him some points for that.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Have you seen the flat earth documentary Beyond the Curve on netflix?
> 
> Their experiment involves firing a laser to disprove the curvature of the earth.


Laser paths are notoriously curved the other way, though, upwards.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Twat


I see Rampling's Twitter account is suspended ...

On his Instagram it says this :-



> DJ/ Producer, authentic free Sovereign being.



On his Facebook...


----------



## Raheem (Jul 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Since no-one else has pointed out the obvious, it falls on me to say it: at least he's right about chips, you have to give him some points for that.


People on dating sites regularly seem to think that eating food is a selling point, but I'm sure there are few people out there dreaming of meeting a two-sauce chip-muncher. Or if they are, they don't mean it in the literal way.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> People on dating sites regularly seem to think that eating food is a selling point, but I'm sure there are few people out there dreaming of meeting a two-sauce chip-muncher. Or if they are, they don't mean it in the literal way.


Especially alcoholic beverages ...
There was a thread recently about someone who'd helpfully thought it important to mention he was a fan of Jordan Peterson - and indeed that's the sort of info you want up front -saves much disappointment later ...


----------



## bimble (Jul 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Since no-one else has pointed out the obvious, it falls on me to say it: at least he's right about chips, you have to give him some points for that.


what are talking about? he is completely wrong about chips as well, he is zero points. minus points when you add the shirt. 
I am saddened to hear you are a lot like him, another lost soul who thinks mayonnaise is a good idea and doesn't even mention vinegar at all.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> what are talking about? he is completely wrong about chips as well, he is zero points. minus points when you add the shirt.
> I am saddened to hear you are a lot like him, another lost soul who thinks mayonnaise is a good idea and doesn't even mention vinegar at all.


mayo is the bees knees when it comes to Frittes!


----------



## bimble (Jul 22, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> mayo is the bees knees when it comes to Frittes!


We are not in Belgium sir.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> mayo is the bees knees when it comes to Frittes!


Is strange, mayo always seems wrong in the UK while tomato sauce always seemed wrong when I was in the Netherlands.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 22, 2021)

Mayo on chips seemed to be a French thing, but the Dutch do it as well.
And both peoples look askance if you put salt and vinegar on chips. Ketchup might be the middle ground ...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2021)

Ketchup is wrong in the Netherlands I tell you.


----------



## Des Kinvig (Jul 22, 2021)

brown sauce is what you put on chips.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 22, 2021)

Des Kinvig said:


> brown sauce is what you put on chips.


No, you filthy animal. Brown sauce goes next to the chips in a massive dollop and then you dip them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 22, 2021)

Des Kinvig said:


> brown sauce is what you put on chips.


you're a 
wrong'un
wrong'un
wrong'un
wrong'un
wrong'un
wrong'un
there I said it
wrong'un


----------



## belboid (Jul 22, 2021)

Mayo is excellent with chips, as long as they’re good n crispy chips.   Ideally the Mayo should be blended with a little mustard, garlic and parsley.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> No, you filthy animal. Brown sauce goes next to the chips in a massive dollop and then you dip them.


God you lot are barbarians aren't you?  brown sauce is for bacon sarnies. Chips it's curry, beans or gravy.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> what are talking about? he is completely wrong about chips as well, he is zero points. minus points when you add the shirt.
> I am saddened to hear you are a lot like him, another lost soul who thinks mayonnaise is a good idea and doesn't even mention vinegar at all.


Oh, I thought maybe salt and vinegar went without saying. Mayonnaise isn't essential, but ketchup is. Also, is the shirt that bad? Not a great shirt, but nothing really wrong with it, I didn't think?


----------



## IC3D (Jul 22, 2021)

Had fish and chips last night. Curry sauce got smashed, barely had a second squirt of ketchup.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Absolute catch here if anyone’s looking for love
> View attachment 279864


Displaying my ignorance of such things, I take it swipe left means reject and swipe right means contact? Setting aside the barminess of his anti-vaxx position and the fact that is more important to him than looks or personality or a sense of humour,any of the things that men normally look for in women. What about him, does he automatically swipe left on any woman who doesn't mention she's anti-vaxx? Must narrow the field a lot.


----------



## Supine (Jul 22, 2021)

Des Kinvig said:


> brown sauce is what you put on chips.



You should ban yourself from this forum. And any others you use


----------



## bimble (Jul 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Oh, I thought maybe salt and vinegar went without saying. Mayonnaise isn't essential, but ketchup is. Also, is the shirt that bad? Not a great shirt, but nothing really wrong with it, I didn't think?


You feel the need to wear a striped shirt ? I mean, that’s a shame but okay. A pink shirt? Dubious. But both at the same time? Just sorrowful really,


----------



## bimble (Jul 22, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Displaying my ignorance of such things, I take it swipe left means reject and swipe right means contact? Setting aside the barminess of his anti-vaxx position and the fact that is more important to him than looks or personality or a sense of humour,any of the things that men normally look for in women. What about him, does he automatically swipe left on any woman who doesn't mention she's anti-vaxx? Must narrow the field a lot.


Yeah I think so. That’s what interesting imo how this has become so important / symbolic for people.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> Mayo is excellent with chips, as long as they’re good n crispy chips.   Ideally the Mayo should be blended with a little mustard, garlic and parsley.


Ark at Egon Ronay


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> You feel the need to wear a striped shirt ? I mean, that’s a shame but okay. A pink shirt? Dubious. But both at the same time? Just sorrowful really,


Eh, I can't see a striped shirt, a pink shirt, or indeed a stripy pink shirt?

That just looks like a blue and white check shirt to me?


----------



## Des Kinvig (Jul 22, 2021)

Raheem said:


> No, you filthy animal. Brown sauce goes next to the chips in a massive dollop and then you dip them.



that’s another option. the important thing is that the chips are eaten with brown sauce, however you go about it.


----------



## bimble (Jul 22, 2021)

Oh no is this going to be one of those internet things? I’ll settle for it being lilac, Sean’s shirt.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 22, 2021)

Des Kinvig said:


> that’s another option. the important thing is that the chips are eaten with brown sauce, however you go about it.


Nah, salad cream.


----------



## elbows (Jul 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> Oh no is this going to be one of those internet things? I’ll settle for it being lilac, Sean’s shirt.



Its an opportunity to rename a colour 'covid mauve'. Or mauvid-19, but that might set off haters of portmanteaus.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2021)

elbows said:


> Its an opportunity to rename a colour 'covid mauve'. Or mauvid-19, but that might set off haters of portmanteaus.


Violetly Sick


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 23, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Nah, salad cream.


sickos everywhere on these boards
bloody disgraceful


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 23, 2021)

This is just fucked up


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 23, 2021)

In the full clip, the reporter shows Steve Scalise's comments (he's now pro vaccine despite being a Republican) and he remains unconvinced. 

He's ok with hospital medicines and surgical equipment keeping him alive, but the vaccine is too much. It's as pathetic as it is sad. I hope this clown changes his mind because he could have infected his whole family. I've no sympathy for him at all I'm afraid.


----------



## keybored (Jul 23, 2021)

Illurminurti!


----------



## belboid (Jul 23, 2021)

keybored said:


> Illurminurti!



My
crap
Kills
Everyone
It
Touches
Ha!

She has a point


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2021)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2021)

"Gillian McKeith  Trilingual. Ivy Leaguer"

At least she dropped the "doctor" bit.
I'm amazed she's still alive...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 23, 2021)

The truth is sometimes in plain sight, but not always, sometimes it's hidden. These people are as dim as they appear to be, in plain sight.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 23, 2021)

Say what you will about Josef Mengele, but at least he actually did the work to earn his title


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2021)

Grim. My local hospital by the way.









						Covid denier brands coronavirus survivor a 'liar'
					

It has left the woman too upset to leave her home




					www.coventrytelegraph.net
				






> "Last December I contracted Covid and spent a month in George Eliot Hospital fighting for my life," she explained.
> 
> "I now have long Covid and am having follow up sessions at the hospital in an attempt to get my life back.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 24, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> God you lot are barbarians aren't you?  brown sauce is for bacon sarnies. Chips it's curry, beans or gravy.



You forgot mushy peas.


----------



## bimble (Jul 24, 2021)

Not UK, this is from one of those bits of America where vaccine refusal is huge. Just so sad. 









						'This is not a hoax': Personal COVID-19 loss spurs Alabama family to urge others to vaccinate
					

Christy Carpenter says she doesn't judge anyone for their feelings about the COVID vaccine. In fact, she was hesitant herself. Then her son got sick.




					eu.montgomeryadvertiser.com


----------



## rekil (Jul 24, 2021)

2007 piece by Ben Goldacre. What a ghastly specimen.









						What's wrong with Gillian McKeith
					

For years, 'Dr' Gillian McKeith has used her title to sell TV shows, diet books and herbal sex pills. Now the Advertising Standards Authority has stepped in. Yet the real problem is not what she calls herself, but the mumbo-jumbo she dresses up as scientific fact, says Ben Goldacre.




					www.theguardian.com
				






> We don't need any more stupid ideas about health in the world. We have a president of South Africa who has denied that HIV exists, we have mumps and measles on the rise, we have quackery in the ascendant like never before, and whatever Tony Blair might have to say about homoeopathy being a fight not worth fighting for scientists, we cannot indulge portions of pseudoscientific ludicrousness as if they don't have wider ramifications for society, and for the public misunderstanding of science.





> Gillian McKeith has nothing to contribute: and Channel 4, which bent over backwards to dress her up in the cloak of scientific authority, should be ashamed of itself.


----------



## LDC (Jul 24, 2021)

Went for a walk yesterday and spotted an anti-germ theory sticker - near Hebden Bridge, what a surprise.

Had two images, one of a goldfish in a dirty bowl and the goldfish being vaccinated with 'Germ theory' underneath. The other image next to it was a goldfish in a clean bowl and no vaccine with 'Terrain theory' underneath. 

Just had a Google what that was about, wow.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2021)

Half way through - Goldacre's very good isn't he.

"illegally selling a rather tragic range of herbal sex pills called Fast Formula Horny Goat Weed Complex" 

"Doubt has also been cast on the value of McKeith's certified membership of the American Association of Nutritional Consultants, especially since Guardian journalist Ben Goldacre managed to buy the same membership online for his dead cat for $60."


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Went for a walk yesterday and spotted an anti-germ theory sticker - near Hebden Bridge, what a surprise.
> 
> Had two images, one of a goldfish in a dirty bowl and the goldfish being vaccinated with 'Germ theory' underneath. The other image next to it was a goldfish in a clean bowl and no vaccine with 'Terrain theory' underneath.
> 
> Just had a Google what that was about, wow.


Yeah, it's like having a theory that the trees wave about and cause the wind and not the other way around. 
Back in the day it was a good hypothesis, but 100's of year of experimentation has proved it wrong. 
There is something about woo merchants and conspiracy loons the older is better. Flat Earther and Freeman of the Land  types for example.


----------



## bimble (Jul 24, 2021)

quite nice this.


----------



## elbows (Jul 24, 2021)

bimble said:


> quite nice this.
> View attachment 280287



It reminds me somewhat of some of Chomskys words about libertarians.



> Now, there are consistent libertarians, people like Murray Rothbard [American academic]—and if you just read the world that they describe, it's a world so full of hate that no human being would want to live in it.











						A quote from Understanding Power
					

But you see, libertarian has a special meaning in the United States. The United Statesis off the spectrum of the main tradition in this respect: what's...



					www.goodreads.com


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 24, 2021)

bimble said:


> quite nice this.
> View attachment 280287


that is brilliant


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Yeah, it's like having a theory that the trees wave about and cause the wind and not the other way around.
> Back in the day it was a good hypothesis, but 100's of year of experimentation has proved it wrong.
> There is something about woo merchants and conspiracy loons the older is better. Flat Earther and Freeman of the Land  types for example.


That's because our rights were first set out in the Magna Carta


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Went for a walk yesterday and spotted an anti-germ theory sticker - near Hebden Bridge, what a surprise.
> 
> Had two images, one of a goldfish in a dirty bowl and the goldfish being vaccinated with 'Germ theory' underneath. The other image next to it was a goldfish in a clean bowl and no vaccine with 'Terrain theory' underneath.
> 
> Just had a Google what that was about, wow.


I can only imagine the furious "miasma vs imbalanced humours" debates that must be going on round Hebden Bridge at the moment.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 24, 2021)

And they are out again today, in Birmigham, Cardiff and probably elsewhere too, also protests planned all over France


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> That's because our rights were first set out in the Magna Carta


But those some of those rights have been superseded by new laws which often improve on the original document from:








						MagnaCartaclauses
					

Magna Carta is Latin for ‘great charter' and the term was first used in 1217 to distinguish it from the Charter of the Forest, a document that also set out limits on the king's administration, this time of the royal forest, areas of the country set aside for royal hunting and subject to much...




					www.parliament.uk
				






> Only four of the 63 clauses in Magna Carta are still valid today - 1 (part), 13, 39 and 40. Of enduring importance to people appealing to the charter over the last 800 years are the famous clauses 39 and 40:
> 
> “No free man shall be seized, imprisoned, dispossessed, outlawed, exiled or ruined in any way, nor in any way proceeded against, except by the lawful judgement of his peers and the law of the land.
> 
> ...


And these have been changed over the years, keeping the original as a guiding principle


----------



## two sheds (Jul 24, 2021)

Nah none of them are valid under Common Law.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 24, 2021)

bimble said:


> Absolute catch here if anyone’s looking for love
> View attachment 279864


I only just realised why people might put ‘vaccinated’ on their online dating profiles - to deter anti-vaxxers and conspiraloons from making contact!


----------



## bimble (Jul 24, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I only just realised why people might put ‘vaccinated’ on their online dating profiles - to deter anti-vaxxers and conspiraloons from making contact!


is that happening ?? 
people are putting vaccinated as well as unvaccinated? 
what a time.

(its not me that's on Bumble my friend sent that gem from her harvest of suitors).


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 24, 2021)

bimble said:


> Absolute catch here if anyone’s looking for love
> View attachment 279864


What sort of weirdo drinks Guinness bitter?


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 24, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> What sort of weirdo drinks Guinness bitter?


Guy's not got a lot going for him has he?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> That's because our rights were first set out in the Magnum Carta


FREEDOM!


----------



## tony.c (Jul 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> That's because our rights were first set out in the Magna Carta


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 24, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> What sort of weirdo drinks Guinness bitter?


I swear this picture's like a magic eye or something, it looks to me like he's holding a can of something saying "cannabis energy drink", I proper can't see where the Guinness comes into it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I swear this picture's like a magic eye or something, it looks to me like he's holding a can of something saying "cannabis energy drink", I proper can't see where the Guinness comes into it?


Crikey


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I swear this picture's like a magic eye or something, it looks to me like he's holding a can of something saying "cannabis energy drink", I proper can't see where the Guinness comes into it?


I glanced at it and assumed it was the Guinness Bitter which is in a green can lime that . Perhaps it isn’t but the question is still valid .


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2021)

CBD is apparently the secret cure for everything "they" don't want you to know about ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> CBD is apparently the secret cure for everything "they" don't want you to know about ...


Pity the real victims in this

(((((((Poor turmeric pushers)))))))

😥


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 24, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> CBD is apparently the secret cure for everything "they" don't want you to know about ...


One of the most full-on sitcom style misunderstandings I've ever had was a conversation where the other person was talking about CBD tea, and I thought they were on about CBT (as in cognitive behavioural therapy, not cock and ball torture).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> (as in cognitive behavioural therapy, not cock and ball torture).


Cheers for the clarification, I had started to get a bit worried as my GP has been saying that the sertraline wasn't really touching the sides when it came to my GAD, and that she felt she had nothing else to recommend but a short, sharp blast of CBT


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 24, 2021)

Well, they seem nice.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, they seem nice.



The Trump flag visible in the thumbnail made me think that must be US dickheads at first, but no, just someone waving around a Trump flag in Britain. I'm intrigued by that quote attributed to "FTC aged 15" though, without wanting to be ageist or anything do they just get all their opinions by asking random 15-year-olds?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> The Trump flag visible in the thumbnail made me think that must be US dickheads at first, but no, just someone waving around a Trump flag in Britain. I'm intrigued by that quote attributed to "FTC aged 15" though, without wanting to be ageist or anything do they just get all their opinions by asking random 15-year-olds?


I’ve been puzzling over the flag in front of the Trump flag, too.  I probably don’t want to know, but it isn’t familiar to me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 24, 2021)

There are absolutely Trump supporters in the UK, though they have definitely been limited to the loon fringe of the far right. We even had "Trump Boy" for a while.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 24, 2021)

...from my feed....a couple of proper dodgy snake oil salesmen


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...from my feed....a couple of proper dodgy snake oil salesmen
> 
> 
> View attachment 280371


What is this, GrandStandReunited?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm fascinated by the psychology of why people get into this - it all seems to me to have something to do with somehow wanting to be A Hero. You're fed this narrative that says You Are The Special Smart Ones.

Interesting thread here about how neither castigating nor 'being kind' to these people helps or is the point.... the problem is that, like all conned people, even if they know they have been had they will cleave to it rather than admit they were duped. The best hope is finding people they _willl _listen to and respect and getting them to give the right messages, rather than randos on the internet.



It is notable that while there have been a few people willing to go on public record admitting they were wrong about not getting the vaccine, they've been in the 'Well I just thought I didn't really need it and wasn't sure if the vaccine was safe' camp rather than mad conspiraloons on the whole.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> What is this, GrandStandReunited?


......Snooker loopy


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 24, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are absolutely Trump supporters in the UK, though they have definitely been limited to the loon fringe of the far right. We even had "Trump Boy" for a while.


Yeah, I get that they exist, it just always puzzles me - like, I appreciate there's people into weird far-right shit, I just don't get why they can't idolize a good old-fashioned British racist dickhead grifter like Tommy Robinson or someone.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, I get that they exist, it just always puzzles me - like, I appreciate there's people into weird far-right shit, I just don't get why they can't idolize a good old-fashioned British racist dickhead grifter like Tommy Robinson or someone.


Oh they universally do that too.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, I get that they exist, it just always puzzles me - like, I appreciate there's people into weird far-right shit, I just don't get why they can't idolize a good old-fashioned British racist dickhead grifter like Tommy Robinson or someone.


COUNTRY'S GONE TO POT, BRING BACK NATIONAL SERVICE ETC


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, I get that they exist, it just always puzzles me - like, I appreciate there's people into weird far-right shit, I just don't get why they can't idolize a good old-fashioned British racist dickhead grifter like Tommy Robinson or someone.


It’s not so much that for me.  It’s more how the fuck can they idolise such a clown?  Some people you can see where their charisma comes from, but Trump?  How can you be taken in by such an obvious doofus?


----------



## bimble (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s not so much that for me.  It’s more how the fuck can they idolise such a clown?  Some people you can see where their charisma comes from, but Trump?  How can you be taken in by such an obvious doofus?


I have an theory. He is the man who gets away with it, with everything, with being stupid, with assaulting women, openly lying, not paying workers not paying tax etc. He lives without consequences for all the basest most selfish desires gets to be President and have a gold toilet for it, and that’s the appeal. They don’t actually admire him the man they just long to escape consequences and obligation.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Cheers for the clarification, I had started to get a bit worried as my GP has been saying that the sertraline wasn't really touching the sides when it came to my GAD, and that she felt she had nothing else to recommend but a short, sharp blast of CBT


A kick in the balls on the NHS.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, they seem nice.



Proper horrible cunts. I have an iCU nurse friend who had to live away from her clinically vulnerable partner and four year old son for months on end, and I saw the sadness in one of my hospital consultants talking about being away from family and always worrying about how their vulnerable patients were getting by, making special efforts to follow up all of them. Enormous sacrifices, done out of love and respect, and these cunts dare criticise them and call for harm.

It’s way more than time these fucks were just chased off the streets wherever they assemble, I want no more of it.


----------



## rekil (Jul 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> And they are out again today, in Birmigham, Cardiff and probably elsewhere too, also protests planned all over France


Yes here too. Seeing high numbers of previously otherwise more or less normal people at these things is particularly worrisome. 









						Anti-vaccine passport protesters gather in Dublin and Belfast
					

ANTI-vaccine protesters gathered in Dublin to rally against Covid-19 jabs and ongoing restrictions.




					www.independent.ie
				












						Protest in Dublin city centre against vaccines and new Covid Certs
					

Protesters gathered at Custom House Quay before making their way along O’Connell Street and then to Government Buildings.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 24, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Proper horrible cunts. I have an iCU nurse friend who had to live away from her clinically vulnerable partner and four year old son for months on end, and I saw the sadness in one of my hospital consultants talking about being away from family and always worrying about how their vulnerable patients were getting by, making special efforts to follow up all of them. Enormous sacrifices, done out of love and respect, and these cunts dare criticise them and call for harm.
> 
> It’s way more than time these fucks were just chased off the streets wherever they assemble, I want no more of it.


Yup. My brother’s fiancé is a radiologist and  X-rays Covid patients’ lungs (among other things).  She’s seen some very sick people, and has been utterly run ragged at various points during the pandemic.  Not to mention the worry of bringing the virus home. 

It’s one thing being a rattling airhead, and quite another making parallels with the Nuremberg trials and talking about health workers being hung.  Nothing but contempt for those fucks.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I’ve been puzzling over the flag in front of the Trump flag, too.  I probably don’t want to know, but it isn’t familiar to me.
> 
> View attachment 280369


Was curious about this, and it turns of to be the flag of a Minecraft world created by some YouTubers. I don't know how this relates to the protest.









						L'Manberg
					

L'manberg is a nation founded by Wilbur Soot, shortly after the events of the Drugs War in order to separate the Europeans from the Americans of the server. Following the events of The Revolutionary War, it is officially recognized as a separate entity from the DreamSMP, dubbed by Wilbur Soot as...




					lmanberg.fandom.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> A kick in the balls on the NHS.


TBF that's every month when you open up the payslip 👍


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup. My brother’s fiancé is a radiologist and  X-rays Covid patients’ lungs (among other things).  She’s seen some very sick people, and has been utterly run ragged at various points during the pandemic.  Not to mention the worry of bringing the virus home.
> 
> It’s one thing being a rattling airhead, and quite another making parallels with the Nuremberg trials and talking about health workers being hung.  Nothing but contempt for those fucks.


The frustrating problem being any kind of counter demonstration or challenge against the pro-virus idiots would just be putting the participants at risk, with crowding, distancing and a maskless foe. Don’t know how this can be resolved, but it must be, this brain disease has infected too many.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 24, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Proper horrible cunts. I have an iCU nurse friend who had to live away from her clinically vulnerable partner and four year old son for months on end, and I saw the sadness in one of my hospital consultants talking about being away from family and always worrying about how their vulnerable patients were getting by, making special efforts to follow up all of them. Enormous sacrifices, done out of love and respect, and these cunts dare criticise them and call for harm.
> 
> It’s way more than time these fucks were just chased off the streets wherever they assemble, I want no more of it.


They were ranting and demonstrating for months demanding an end to lockdown, but six days after that happened, they are still complaining and making a nuisance of themselves.
You know how the Express and the Fail always describe any Left-oriented protest or demo as 'rent-a-mob', 'professional protestors' etc?
Hmmm


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 24, 2021)

bimble said:


> I have an theory. He is the man who gets away with it, with everything, with being stupid, with assaulting women, openly lying, not paying workers not paying tax etc. He lives without consequences for all the basest most selfish desires gets to be President and have a gold toilet for it, and that’s the appeal. They don’t actually admire him the man they just long to escape consequences and obligation.


Berlusconi was arguably the model for this sort of anti-politician in whose footsteps Trump and Johnson have followed.
I had it explained to me by an Italian friend that a certain type of Italian voter (mostly but not exclusively male) admired Berlusconi for his sleazy antics, on the basis that he was more like 'one of them' than a professional politician. As for the disgusting clubs, the young girls and the corruption, they reckoned there was a sense of 'good luck to him, if I could get away with it I'd do it too'. In Italy there's the long-standing suspicion and mistrust of the central State to be factored in, whereas in the UK I reckon class and a resurgence of class deference came into play, but even before Johnson - it began with Cameron. How else to explain voters thinking an Old Etonian Oxbridge posho is suitable to run the country? Their backgrounds mean they are totally cut off from everyday life so they should automatically be ruled out as suitable PMs, but nooo...
A sort of aspirationalism, 'if I had the money I'd send my kid to a private school' maybe. Plus in Johnson's case, 'ooh he's so clever, he knows Latin'.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 24, 2021)

#antivaxxers is trending on twitter. 



			https://twitter.com/search?q=%23antivaxxers&src=trend_click&vertical=trends


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 24, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Was curious about this, and it turns of to be the flag of a Minecraft world created by some YouTubers. I don't know how this relates to the protest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know what I was expecting the answer to be, but I would not have predicted that.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 24, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> The frustrating problem being any kind of counter demonstration or challenge against the pro-virus idiots would just be putting the participants at risk, with crowding, distancing and a maskless foe. Don’t know how this can be resolved, but it must be, this brain disease has infected too many.



Could we beat them with 2-3 metre long sticks, while wearing FFP2 masks?

Or use water pistols on them, from a safe (to us) distance while loudly telling them it contains the vaccine?


----------



## Raheem (Jul 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Don't know what I was expecting the answer to be, but I would not have predicted that.


I guess it tells you something random but not all that surprising about the cultural interests of some antivaxers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

All the nutters in one handy tweet-thread, where the whole paranoid debacle assumes the look of a particularly gruesome telethon. Death Aid, perhaps.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 24, 2021)

rekil said:


> Yes here too. Seeing high numbers of previously otherwise more or less normal people at these things is particularly worrisome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd guess a lot of the normal people are not really buying into the conspiraloonery but are fed up with lockdowns, just like we all are.
The danger is that they might get sucked down the rabbit hole though as I have seen happen to an acquaintance.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 24, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Could we beat them with 2-3 metre long sticks, while wearing FFP2 masks?


With cattle prods attached to the end?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2021)

Scumbags protesting outside Mark Drakeford's (first minister of Wales) house today


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> TBF that's every month when you open up the payslip 👍


Amirite ladeez an gennulmun?!


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> It’s not so much that for me.  It’s more how the fuck can they idolise such a clown?  Some people you can see where their charisma comes from, but Trump?  How can you be taken in by such an obvious doofus?





bimble said:


> I have an theory. He is the man who gets away with it, with everything, with being stupid, with assaulting women, openly lying, not paying workers not paying tax etc. He lives without consequences for all the basest most selfish desires gets to be President and have a gold toilet for it, and that’s the appeal. They don’t actually admire him the man they just long to escape consequences and obligation.




Also that he gets up the nose of sensible liberals, woke lefties, people that want to tell you you're wrong, uncouth bigoted, something to be patronised. Trump as the brick through the window.


----------



## xenon (Jul 24, 2021)

These cunts should actually fear to go out. The ones going into hospitals, distressing patients, hassling staff,  evoking Nuremburg and so on. Honestly, docced, intimidated and locked down at home. Fucking filth.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 24, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> All the nutters in one handy tweet-thread, where the whole paranoid debacle assumes the look of a particularly gruesome telethon. Death Aid, perhaps.



found this article at the end of the read explaining where the thing originated from.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I'm fascinated by the psychology of why people get into this - it all seems to me to have something to do with somehow wanting to be A Hero. You're fed this narrative that says You Are The Special Smart Ones.



I think part of the reason the most unhinged ideas seem to get the most traction is that these are the ones most likely to provoke a reaction from anyone functionally sane. The more people who are against you, the more special you become. The complete lack of internal consistency in these theories is a feature, not a bug.


----------



## elbows (Jul 25, 2021)

Another wasted life.









						LA man who mocked Covid-19 vaccines dies of virus
					

Stephen Harmon, who opposed getting vaccinated, has died after a month-long struggle with the virus.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2021)

Grim round up


----------



## spring-peeper (Jul 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> #antivaxxers is trending on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/search?q=%23antivaxxers&src=trend_click&vertical=trends


 
Further down I saw this tweet



I've seen similar tweets/posts along this line.


----------



## LDC (Jul 25, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Well, they seem nice.




I watched that just as I was going to bed last night and it took me ages to get to sleep as I was so furious and upset. How fucking dare they.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> How fucking dare they


They dare because they are as thick as shit and haven't the commitment, brains or humanity to do what you do. take no notice.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 25, 2021)

Those people went for this advertised line up plus Katie Hopkins. It's not a surprise they are cunts


----------



## LDC (Jul 25, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> They dare because they are as thick as shit and haven't the commitment, brains or humanity to do what you do. take no notice.



Cheers, yeah less personal, more just how the fuck did we end up in a place where someone can give a speech about putting NHS workers on trial like the Nazis and hanging us and get cheered by thousands of people? Just like what the actual fuck is going on?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Those people went for this advertised line up plus Katie Hopkins. It's not a surprise they are cunts
> 
> View attachment 280414



*not a doctor


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 25, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Those people went for this advertised line up plus Katie Hopkins. It's not a surprise they are cunts
> 
> View attachment 280414



Is the Mark Steele listed here the comedian, does anyone know


----------



## Cloo (Jul 25, 2021)

I am reading a novel right now, 'The Dress Lodger', which is excellent (but no longer in print) and I thought I didn't think about this when I picked it up is set in 19th C Sunderland under cholera quarantine before the disease had really hit. It was written 20 years ago but there's a strong plot strand about how a lot of people don't believe in cholera; it's obviously a plot to keep the people down what with recent protests and riots about voting reform; there are popular plays lampooning  cholera as 'humbug' and the medical profession as 'butchers' because why do so many people in hospital die  (and also Burke & Hare had occurred recently)? etc etc

High Voltage  - it's a different Mark Steele, I'm pretty sure


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 25, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Is the Mark Steele listed here the comedian, does anyone know



No, it's not, it's a loony 5G nutcase.



> Steele has promoted conspiracy theories and misinformation linking the launch of 5G Networks in Wuhan, China to the COVID-19 pandemic. Steele describes 5G as "genocide" carried by "the deep state"











						Mark Steele (conspiracy theorist) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 25, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Is the Mark Steele listed here the comedian, does anyone know


No. Different guy.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 25, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> No. Different guy.


I bet Mark Steel (comedian) is dead pleased about that...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 25, 2021)

Anyway, the Met is investigating Kate Shemirani, hopefully they can find something to charge her with.



> A video has been circulating on social media showing a speaker at the event, understood to be former nurse Kate Shemirani, making threats to NHS doctors and nurses.
> 
> She was permanently struck off last month after claiming 5G causes Covid-19 symptoms and spreading vaccine misinformation. The Met Police has said it is investigating the video.
> 
> ...





> Palliative care doctor Rachel Clarke wrote: "Conspiracy theorist, anti-vaxxer and struck-off nurse Kate Shemirani is here literally threatening NHS doctors with the noose.
> 
> "I believe she is inciting hatred and would be grateful @metpoliceuk if you could please investigate."
> 
> ...











						Fury at 'vile' speech made at anti-vax rally as doctors and nurses threatened
					

Sadiq Khan and NHS workers have condemned a "vile" speech in which doctors and nurses were threatened during a rally protesting coronavirus vaccinations.




					www.lbc.co.uk


----------



## xenon (Jul 25, 2021)

And the other one who played Joe mangle in neighbours. I think that was his name.
e2a, no that was Mark Little.


----------



## bimble (Jul 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Cheers, yeah less personal, more just how the fuck did we end up in a place where someone can give a speech about putting NHS workers on trial like the Nazis and hanging us and get cheered by thousands of people? Just like what the actual fuck is going on?


The bbc has this video today, of that woman's son choosing to speak out about her.
Says she was showing him youtube videos about the Rothschilds when he was ten, doesn't think they will ever be able to re-establish a relationship because she is too far gone, pleads with people to intervene at the earliest signs not leave it until it s too late.









						How my mum fell for conspiracy theories
					

Sebastian’s mum has grown a big online following by spreading dangerous Covid conspiracy theories.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LDC (Jul 25, 2021)

Really feels quite IS/daesh-like some of this...

Some calculating and ideologically committed people drag others along with them; some with some fair grievances, some who are vulnerable, and some who are just lost and bored in the world. Give them a story where they have some power and agency, and which makes sense of a chaotic and scary world. Then polarise people and claim martyr status when they close down your speeches and events and target your main people, forcing people to take sides and further strengthening your side and position as outcasts and rebels.

The pandemic has acted like some kind of glue that's enabled people to come together with their various issues, and stick together and find common ground and strength in numbers.

Drone strikes on the leadership and de-radicalization programs for the rest might also be the answer.


----------



## tony.c (Jul 25, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I bet Mark Steel (comedian) is dead pleased about that...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 25, 2021)

The delusion is strong with this one!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm amazed I didn't already know that Mark Steele - 5G loon - served time for shooting a young woman in the head.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 25, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm amazed I didn't already know that Mark Steele - 5G loon - served time for shooting a young woman in the head.


He's been around for a while. He claims street lights in Gateshead are designed to control us with 5g. Another one who has taken advantage of the pandemic to raise his profile.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 25, 2021)

xenon said:


> And the other one who played Joe mangle in neighbours. I think that was his name.


Mark Little.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 25, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> Is the Mark Steele listed here the comedian, does anyone know


Come on DO UR RESURCH


----------



## prunus (Jul 25, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Further down I saw this tweet
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen similar tweets/posts along this line.




They don’t sound nearly as coherent as that to me.  That parody has a single consistent argument, and contains only actual real nuggets of information, albeit missing some key (and obvious) knowledge and hence wrongly is interpreted leading to a mistaken conclusions.  This line of reasoning could be engaged with - it’s not insane, it’s just very wrong.  The antivaxxers - not so much.


----------



## xenon (Jul 25, 2021)

bimble said:


> The bbc has this video today, of that woman's son choosing to speak out about her.
> Says she was showing him youtube videos about the Rothschilds when he was ten, doesn't think they will ever be able to re-establish a relationship because she is too far gone, pleads with people to intervene at the earliest signs not leave it until it s too late.
> 
> 
> ...




Presume you've heard those Qanon anonymous podcast eps with the woman who's mum went down a similar rabbit hole. And the other one who's brother's friends with Scot Morris...

I don't quite know how you begin to challenge it as he says above. A close member of my family is anti having the vaccine, not cos of conspiracy crap but IMO misguidedly believes they're not especially vulnerable to it, and don't want to have an unnecessary medical intervention.

I know if I keep asking them about it, polite persuasion, we'll just end up having an argument.


If they were into this shite, I'm not sure I could keep my derision out of any such efforts. (which obv wouldn't help.)


----------



## High Voltage (Jul 25, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Come on DO UR RESURCH


Why? When I can get everything that I need from the Interwebs


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 25, 2021)

Protest against police rape...get your arse kicked

Protest against science...bring your big screen, invite thousands.

FFS


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 25, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> bring your big screen


Explain how LCD beams poison rays from lampposts, while standing in front of …


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 25, 2021)

Mark Steele and his brother were at the origins of anti-5G activism in Gateshead - the Wuhan province of it in this country. (There's mention of him on one of the 5G threads). Last year bits of anti-satanic rhetoric became part of his repertoire.

Last weekend the Steele brothers came down to London for the small "anti-satanic-VIP-paedophiles" rally  organised by Jeanette Archer. Having flagged up their intentions on social media the rally found the police waiting for them, and after a bit of shouting at Downing Street they merged into the much larger Rally for Freedom organised by ex-filth and FOTL entrepreneur Mark Sexton. Very entertaining account here on the Hoaxtead Research blog.

Archer met the law and the law won - HOAXTEAD RESEARCH

The BBC's Shayan Sardarizadeh did a short twitter thread about the Rally for Freedom on the 19th (archived here). It includes a video of Steele ranting.







Link to the tweets with the video here


This links up anti-vax/anti-lockdown currents with another pre-existing and very disturbing strand of 'activism': some of the parents rights/'save the children' activists who have for years attempted to involve themselves in child custody cases, and who have now not just absorbed the whole satanic-VIP-paedophile strands of conspiraloonery, but are also indulging in seriously dangerous fantasies about 'rescuing' children.

Yet another strand of the ever-growing conspiraloon counter-culture. A rainbow coalition of cunts and shitheads.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 25, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Archer met the law and the law won - HOAXTEAD RESEARCH



That did make me laugh, bloody loons. 



> None deterred, Archer stood and and screamed for a while at Boris (who wasn’t there) and the police (who most definitely were, but didn’t seem particularly interested).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 25, 2021)

Christ on a bike


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 25, 2021)

While it's depressing and infuriating to see several thousand of these idiots gathering together talking shite, it's reassuring to note that across the UK in general, 94% of people polled recently have a "positive sentiment" towards the Covid vaccine. I was expecting it to be lower, TBH, and I realise the response depends on the question asked, but that figure compares favourably with other European nations (see fig.16, page 17)


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2021)

Off the scale


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Off the scale




Theres people actually cheering on this nasty demented drivel, grown people


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 25, 2021)

The fuckin lot of em should lose the right to free NHS health care.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jul 25, 2021)

All these people calling for bringing back hanging should be strung up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 25, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> All these people calling for bringing back hanging should be strung up.


They can join the former people in being turned into penguin feed


----------



## MrSki (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## MickiQ (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm interested in her claims that she has a group of lawyers collecting names and gathering facts. Lawyer is probably code for Freeman on the Land nut.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fury at 'vile' speech made at anti-vax rally as doctors and nurses threatened
> 
> 
> Sadiq Khan and NHS workers have condemned a "vile" speech in which doctors and nurses were threatened during a rally protesting coronavirus vaccinations.
> ...



LBC can fuck off given their role in platforming pro-virus ringpieces. They’ve contributed to this.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 25, 2021)

A few snapshots from the ongoing debate with my local antivaxxers:


Spoiler: large images that might take a while to scroll past


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 25, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> This links up anti-vax/anti-lockdown currents with another pre-existing and very disturbing strand of 'activism': some of the parents rights/'save the children' activists who have for years attempted to involve themselves in child custody cases, and who have now not just absorbed the whole satanic-VIP-paedophile strands of conspiraloonery, but are also indulging in seriously dangerous fantasies about 'rescuing' children.
> 
> Yet another strand of the ever-growing conspiraloon counter-culture. A rainbow coalition of cunts and shitheads.


There was some of this on display in the LA breast cancer clinic shitshow this week:


If it wasn't so grim, it'd be very funny: people stood outside a breast cancer clinic, holding signs about the vaccine and aborted foetuses, shouting about antifa and paedophiles, feels more like something from mad libs or Cards Against Humanity than a real thing that could plausibly happen.


----------



## klang (Jul 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Off the scale



their scene is riddled with holocaust deniers, yet they are somehow obsessed with Nuremberg and fascism.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 25, 2021)

Their next one is planned for September 18th as seen on the facebook page 
apparently some people refused to go because it wasn't a "proper march" but only a rally.
Anyone wanting to hear from them more can join their telegram channel


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2021)

Someone I know sharing videos of this today, can't tell if they went or not
They shared some Icke son crap the other day so I commented about them being a far right loon and they replied that I shouldn't watch their stories if they upset me, also claimed to be just anti mask then went on about experimental vaccines and their grandson who has a perfectly good immune system  
When I said again about the far right involved they said they "didn't care who was far right or left" and didn't like it when I said they wouldn't give a fuck about them or their grandson, neither of whom are white 
And they work with kids saying they know kids who've been drinking bleach and trying to kill themselves because of lockdown
What the fuck do you say to that!!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2021)

...two memes posted by the same anti vaccine guy....this must be what they refer to as critical thinking...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...two memes posted by the same anti vaccine guy....this must be what they refer to as critical thinking...View attachment 280509


You should reply to the first one with an offer to lend them a laboratory so they can do all this ‘research’.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

Trash people. Just trash. No time left for these now. The woman going on about the doctors, I would seriously laugh if the grifting filth caught long covid.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> A few snapshots from the ongoing debate with my local antivaxxers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: large images that might take a while to scroll past
> ...



Good work. Cover over them QRs as well though eh?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

As for covid dating. Up there with racism and crack addiction in terms or red flags. Seriously. Wouldn't even want to make eye contact with that person let alone date.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> Good work. Cover over them QRs as well though eh?


The done thing is to replace them with ones that take you to a certain Rick Astley video.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

6"2, into astral travel, Moon Boots, and Gong Baths. Also know more than nearly all global scientific communities and am willing to put others' health at risk on the strength of it. Come align my Chakras!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 25, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...two memes posted by the same anti vaccine guy....this must be what they refer to as critical thinking...View attachment 280509


the woo is strong in this one


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

The thing now is though they are proper sitting ducks. 

No vax, cases souring. Just waiting for the virus to find them.


----------



## klang (Jul 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> And they work with kids saying they know kids who've been drinking bleach and trying to kill themselves because of lockdown


mh was a big argument of anti-lockdown loons from the off. plenty of arguments along the lines of 'lockdown-related mh issues kill more people than covid'.
not to underplay the massive impact the last 18 months had on people's emotional wellbeing, but not once have I encountered a loon campaigning for better mh services.
on the contrary - pre covid a lot of the loons seemed to spout a very 'pull-yourself-together' attitude towards mh.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Someone I know sharing videos of this today, can't tell if they went or not
> They shared some Icke son crap the other day so I commented about them being a far right loon and they replied that I shouldn't watch their stories if they upset me, also claimed to be just anti mask then went on about experimental vaccines and their grandson who has a perfectly good immune system
> When I said again about the far right involved they said they "didn't care who was far right or left" and didn't like it when I said they wouldn't give a fuck about them or their grandson, neither of whom are white
> And they work with kids saying they know kids who've been drinking bleach and trying to kill themselves because of lockdown
> What the fuck do you say to that!!



This worth a read



> While there are certainly costs to be expected from intervening against COVID-19—every decision has a cost, after all—the counterfactual of an unmitigated epidemic makes these restrictions far less damaging than some have suggested. These counterfactuals are not hypothetical and have been observed tragically globally. It appears clear from evidence to date that government interventions, even more restrictive ones such as stay-at-home orders, are beneficial in some circumstances and unlikely to be causing harms more extreme than the pandemic itself.





			Is the cure really worse than the disease? The health impacts of lockdowns during COVID-19 | BMJ Global Health


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 25, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...two memes posted by the same anti vaccine guy....this must be what they refer to as critical thinking...View attachment 280509


That's an absolutely disgraceful misuse of a semicolon.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

I was driving through town last night and there were a few hundred milling about. In trafalgar I stopped at lights and a few were crossing the road with banners. I couldn't resist wound down the window, made eye contact with one, smiled and shouted at him" you're a fucking nutter mate". his grinning face dropped and he gave me the wanker sign. 

I know, childish from me. Verbal abuse. Not good. But on the other hand I was expressing all the shit that covid had put me through to someone who very likely has not given a single shit from the start.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 25, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> That's an absolutely disgraceful misuse of a semicolon.


I thought it was an i. "...for the sake of my children i not blindly trust". I was wondering what the poor kids had done to earn such mistrust


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 25, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...two memes posted by the same anti vaccine guy....this must be what they refer to as critical thinking...View attachment 280509



This just about sums up your average nutjob really ME, I AM THE AUTHORITY, I SOMEHOW MAGICALLY KNOW WHAT IS BEST until it's your son posting about how they can never have a normal relationship with you because you are so utterly self-obsessed that you think calling for the hanging of medical professionals is ok.

I've tried really hard to not be a judgy cunt about all this lot, but we are way over the edge now. I think the worst thing is that it's not even stupidity - and I really hate how many of you jump at that - it's fucking _lazy. _It's wanting simple, black and white, no _actual_ fucking research answers to everything coupled with ME, ME, ME, I'M SPECIAL.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> the woo is strong in this one



...indeed, meditation can  have real benefits for some conditions, but this guy has to go one better and puts cod magic and an as yet undiscovered form of molecular science into the mix...


----------



## klang (Jul 25, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...two memes posted by the same anti vaccine guy....this must be what they refer to as critical thinking...


a friend of mine's kids go to a Steiner school. He told me the school is half empty as a lot of parents refuse to have their kids covid tested (mandatory where they are) and rather not send them to school.


----------



## l'Otters (Jul 25, 2021)

Wrong thread


----------



## l'Otters (Jul 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt i moved that post to the will you wear a masks thread.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> A few snapshots from the ongoing debate with my local antivaxxers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: large images that might take a while to scroll past
> ...



What mRNA can do to you. Allow your body exist, for one thing.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 25, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> What mRNA can do to you. Allow your body exist, for one thing.


Not the worst thing about those stickers, but I am confused by why they decided to end a question with an exclamation mark as well.


----------



## LDC (Jul 25, 2021)

klang said:


> a friend of mine's kids go to a Steiner school. He told me the school is half empty as a lot of parents refuse to have their kids covid tested (mandatory where they are) and rather not send them to school.



Not a popular position but all those hippie schools and home schooling should be banned ime.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> This just about sums up your average nutjob really ME, I AM THE AUTHORITY, I SOMEHOW MAGICALLY KNOW WHAT IS BEST until it's your son posting about how they can never have a normal relationship with you because you are so utterly self-obsessed that you think calling for the hanging of medical professionals is ok.
> 
> I've tried really hard to not be a judgy cunt about all this lot, but we are way over the edge now. I think the worst thing is that it's not even stupidity - and I really hate how many of you jump at that - it's fucking _lazy. _It's wanting simple, black and white, no _actual_ fucking research answers to everything coupled with ME, ME, ME, I'M SPECIAL.



Yes stupid doesn't cover it. Weak is a better word I think. The amount of cognitive ability actually needed to reject all these 'theories' as dog shit is pretty small. Young kids can do it. You don't need to be stupid to be an antivaxxer, but you do need to be weak. You have to decide to ignore the evidence of your senses just so you can feel special. And you have to not care about other people suffering as a result.


----------



## lazythursday (Jul 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not a popular position but all those hippie schools and home schooling should be banned ime.


I'd completely agree if it wasn't for the fact the alternative in the shape of dreadful authoritarian Academies is diabolical. 

Hate the way that parents are always assumed to have their children's best interests at heart and are always the best people to make decisions for them. You don't own your children.


----------



## LDC (Jul 25, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> I'd completely agree if it wasn't for the fact the alternative in the shape of dreadful authoritarian Academies is diabolical.
> 
> Hate the way that parents are always assumed to have their children's best interests at heart and are always the best people to make decisions for them. You don't own your children.



No worries, along with my dictatorial banning of home education and hippie schools, they'll be an educational revolution transforming the school system as we know it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No worries, along with my dictatorial banning of home education and hippie schools, they'll be an educational revolution transforming the school system as we know it.



So, what, now YOU know best, is that it?????


----------



## klang (Jul 25, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> This just about sums up your average nutjob really ME, I AM THE AUTHORITY, I SOMEHOW MAGICALLY KNOW WHAT IS BEST until it's your son posting about how they can never have a normal relationship with you because you are so utterly self-obsessed that you think calling for the hanging of medical professionals is ok.
> 
> I've tried really hard to not be a judgy cunt about all this lot, but we are way over the edge now. I think the worst thing is that it's not even stupidity - and I really hate how many of you jump at that - it's fucking _lazy. _It's wanting simple, black and white, no _actual_ fucking research answers to everything coupled with ME, ME, ME, I'M SPECIAL.


yes it's selfish and so very black and white. a lot of it operates from the basis that some people are good and others (the minority) are evil / psychopaths. it's the easy way out, the easy explanation for everything that's wrong in the world. once it's all reduced to psychopaths running the world and getting off on doing nasty things there is no need for a political analysis / debate.


----------



## Supine (Jul 25, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Not the worst thing about those stickers, but I am confused by why they decided to end a question with an exclamation mark as well.



You’ve been brainwashed into thinking a question mark must be curved by the MSM. Do your own research. Exclamation marks are straight up anti 5G question masks.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not a popular position but all those hippie schools and home schooling should be banned ime.



Not the latter, please.

It has a very important role ie the EOTAS system. My OH used to work for that scheme in Northumberland. It was mainly for medical issues such as CFS, or recovering from a broken hip, but also there were a few with behavioural problems. 

Currently, my two great-nieces are being home-schooled. That's on medical advice. The older one is on the autistic spectrum, but very high functioning. She can't cope with classrooms, too noisy and distracting. The younger one is, basically, allergic to almost the whole world, she's getting better gradually.


----------



## LDC (Jul 25, 2021)

Yeah, medical reasons excluded of course.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 25, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> You should reply to the first one with an offer to lend them a *laboratory* so they can do all this ‘research’.


Is that like a Labrador?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 25, 2021)

more like a lavatory it would need


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...two memes posted by the same anti vaccine guy....this must be what they refer to as critical thinking...View attachment 280509


It's the rancid fucking narcissism that gets me with these bell pieces.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Christ on a bike
> 
> View attachment 280446


I'm so surprised people haven't started knocking them out.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> This just about sums up your average nutjob really ME, I AM THE AUTHORITY, I SOMEHOW MAGICALLY KNOW WHAT IS BEST until it's your son posting about how they can never have a normal relationship with you because you are so utterly self-obsessed that you think calling for the hanging of medical professionals is ok.
> 
> I've tried really hard to not be a judgy cunt about all this lot, but we are way over the edge now. I think the worst thing is that it's not even stupidity - and I really hate how many of you jump at that - it's fucking _lazy. _It's wanting simple, black and white, no _actual_ fucking research answers to everything coupled with ME, ME, ME, I'M SPECIAL.


Agreed. Reeks of pathological narcissism. The "no one is the boss of me!" mantra thay permeates narcissists life. The ego is inflated so large thay it dwarfs entire global scientific communities. Dwarfs the caution around protecting others. 

These are unpleasant people.


----------



## rekil (Jul 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 280418
> 
> The delusion is strong with this one!


Got 50 $oro$ bucks for fixing the mistake.



Spoiler


----------



## two sheds (Jul 25, 2021)

It's like a fucking zombie apocalypse film. Not that I've ever seen one except for Shaun of the Dead but you'd imagine the zombies were infected by a disease but this load of shitforbrains are infected by facebook and youtube and the like.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

This tweet from one of the covid rally threads articulates something that's always been at the back of my mind when observing covid denial, in all its pathological incarnations. As said, if our MSM media ever start fully entertaining this shit, like many tories and woo cakes would like, then yes, the beginning of the end. It made me shiver a bit:

"destructive furies unleashed by the lie fest of 2016 is the notion that, ‘all opinions are of equal value’. They’re really not. Expertise matters and to stop believing that now could be civilisation ending.

6:53 PM · Jul 24, 2021·Twitter for iPhone

The grift is endless and it's everywhere. Resist these cunts everywhere and for all its faults find the true value in education, science, research and proper journalism. These people are part of the virus.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2021)

The Internet sure looks and feels like Frankenstein's monster at times.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 25, 2021)

A covid-denying nurse, who has been struck off, has called for doctors and nurses to be hanged:


----------



## stereotypical (Jul 26, 2021)

A fair few of my mates have fallen down this rabbit hole.  Even when one of our mates died from Covid at 40 they still carefully looked for reasons why (e.g. he had underlying health problems, he did tbf but needless to say the poor lad went well before his time RIP). They seem to fall into one of two broad categories either:

1. Can't handle the personal consequences of the pandemic and have a self centred attitude towards the impact it has had directly on them. Essentially throwing their toys out the pram because they can't go to raves/festivals/the pub/footy etc etc. Using shitty weirdo conspiracy theory to back up a selfish attitude.

Or.

2. Not very bright, prone to being easily led and "looking for answers" (most younger brexit voters I know fall into this camp incidentally).

Most seem to fall into the second category but there's a fair few in the first who really should know better.

The whole things done my head in. Not caused me to fall out with any them as I've generally just let it slide but does make me ponder the company I keep.


----------



## l'Otters (Jul 26, 2021)

two sheds said:


> It's like a fucking zombie apocalypse film. Not that I've ever seen one except for Shaun of the Dead but you'd imagine the zombies were infected by a disease but this load of shitforbrains are infected by facebook and youtube and the like.


This!!!


BigMoaner said:


> The Internet sure looks and feels like Frankenstein's monster at times.


It's surreal and unpleasant in person as well. I passed by Trafalgar Square at the weekend on the way to somewhere else, stopped to take in the scene, it didn't feel real.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2021)

xenon said:


> These cunts should actually fear to go out. The ones going into hospitals, distressing patients, hassling staff,  evoking Nuremburg and so on. Honestly, docced, intimidated and locked down at home. Fucking filth.


I think they will start to feel the heat and get edgy. A nagging sense that they are now sitting ducks. Isn't it now that 60 percent of hospital admissions are now unvaxxed? Cases soaring


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 26, 2021)

Thing is, I could see people holding a demo like this on a more sane footing, concerned about civil liberties and pressure to take a medication they were uneasy about.  But it’s all full-on loon, 5G and lizard shit, utter nonsense, and thousands are going along with it. The comparisons with religious cults/fanatics seem valid.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> A covid-denying nurse, who has been struck off, has called for doctors and nurses to be hanged:



I want her to turn into a social reject. With David Irving and other similar sociopathic rancids. Where is the shaming of these people by the media? Lock her up for inciting hate. Make her unemployable. Put her mug on every front page and scream "Traitor". I've had two years of hell and sacrifice and worried about my mum constantly. 

If she came at me with this stuff I would probably spit at her tbh.


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I want her to turn into a social reject. With David Irving and other similar sociopathic rancids. Where is the shaming of these people by the media? Lock her up for inciting hate. Make her unemployable. Put her mug on every front page and scream "Traitor". I've had two years of hell and sacrifice and worried about my mum constantly.
> 
> If she came at me with this stuff I would probably spit at her tbh.



I wondered what she did for work to tbh. Not work as a nurse obviously! Wonder if she's funded through supporters? Or maybe inheritance or something?


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 26, 2021)

These people cry that the "MSM" doesn't cover them. Not entirely sure why they want that. Since when MSM people turn up they just get called paedos and chased around and threatened. 

But it must be some conspiracy that prevents them from turning up ffs


----------



## keybored (Jul 26, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> What is this, GrandStandReunited?


HatstandReunited


----------



## StoneRoad (Jul 26, 2021)

Apart from a bald statement that a rally/protest was held that caused disruption these conspiraloons, covidiots and hate merchants all need to be denied the oxygen of publicity. 
To be laughed at in person but ejected from society ...


----------



## MrSki (Jul 26, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> A covid-denying nurse, who has been struck off, has called for doctors and nurses to be hanged:



They had her son on Radio 5Live last night. Felt sorry for the poor bastard. He thinks the police should investigate her too & that over the last couple of years she has lost the plot.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I wondered what she did for work to tbh. Not work as a nurse obviously! Wonder if she's funded through supporters? Or maybe inheritance or something?



She's crowd funding for her legal costs, raised almost £60k of a £100k target, with 4 days remaining, I doubt anyone will ever know if she spends it all on legal costs.  



> I am Kate Shemirani, Natural Nurse in a Toxic World. I have been a Nurse for 36 years. I am a mum of 4, self employed and a Christian. My love for my fellow man and children all over the world, drives me to stand up to tyranny and fight for our freedom,  which is now under attack.
> 
> I am being prosecuted for organising and participating in 3 anti-lockdown rally’s in London. All of these were organised by other people and I was just asked to MC at two of them and gave  a short speech and said The Lords Prayer at another one.
> 
> The charges are unlawful and unjust. I am now being persecuted and even prosecuted and placed at personal physical risk. Why? Because I dared to use my professional background to speak out against all of the manipulation and lies that are being used to destroy society and our physical, mental, psychological and spiritual well-being.



LINK


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2021)

There should be some pressure to kick her off there and make sure she never gets the funds.

Just sent an email to her funding platform here hello@legl.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> She's crowd funding for her legal costs, raised almost £60k of a £100k target, with 4 days remaining, I doubt anyone will ever know if she spends it all on legal costs.
> 
> 
> 
> LINK



“I _am Kate Shemirani, Natural Nurse in a Toxic World. I have been a Nurse for 36 years. I am a mum of 4, self employed and a Christian. My love for my fellow man and children Is what drives_ me.”

....that ”love” doesnt extend to her ex-colleagues in the health service tho’.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 26, 2021)

MrSki said:


> They had her son on Radio 5Live last night. Felt sorry for the poor bastard. He thinks the police should investigate her too & that over the last couple of years she has lost the plot.


The BBC did an interview with him last year.









						BBC World Service - Trending, Help! My mum is a conspiracy influencer
					

What would you do if one day your mum became a conspiracy theory influencer?




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## glitch hiker (Jul 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There should be some pressure to kick her off there and make sure she never gets the funds.
> 
> Just sent an email to her funding platform here hello@legl.com


I sent them a tweet. Be interesting to see if they reply


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2021)

The legal chambers representing her are mentioned on the page but can't imagine they'll be bothered.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 26, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Apart from a bald statement that a rally/protest was held that caused disruption these conspiraloons, covidiots and hate merchants all need to be denied  oxygen


CFU


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The legal chambers representing her are mentioned on the page but can't imagine they'll be bothered.



TBF any defence lawyer will probably have represented much worse people than her won't they, horrible as she is. It's just part of the job.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 26, 2021)

The "MSM" just _doesn't_ cover many protests anyway, particularly if they're a repeat of previous ones. If there's something unusual they might (usually a fight and/or property damage and/or it relates to another current story) but "people march in London" is just "it's Saturday". There are generally media around but they're freelancers and streamers. Oh and Ruptly, I expect they were there.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> “I _am Kate Shemirani, Natural Nurse in a Toxic World. I have been a Nurse for 36 years. I am a mum of 4, self employed and a Christian. My love for my fellow man and children Is what drives_ me.”
> 
> ....that ”love” doesnt extend to her ex-colleagues in the health service tho’.


_Natural Nurse in a Toxic World. 

Narcisistic, much? _


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 26, 2021)

Natural Nurse in a Toxic World? Were they not part of that whole scene with Current 93 and SPK?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 26, 2021)

this is a new one


----------



## xenon (Jul 26, 2021)

Natural nurse in a toxic world.

I've got that stuck in my head to the Barby tune. And I think it's only fair you should to.


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2021)

https://twitter.com/KateShemirani
		


Account suspended. Think this might be new, ha fucking ha. Hopefully more to come.


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBF any defence lawyer will probably have represented much worse people than her won't they, horrible as she is. It's just part of the job.



Yeah, that's why thought waste of time with them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> https://twitter.com/KateShemirani
> 
> 
> 
> Account suspended. Think this might be new, ha fucking ha. Hopefully more to come.



They banned her last year.









						Anti-mask conspiracy theorist from Sussex banned from Twitter
					

An anti-mask conspiracy theorist from Sussex has been banned from Twitter.




					www.theargus.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2021)

Lets hope she doesn't natural her way onto a venillator.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 26, 2021)

xenon said:


> Natural nurse in a toxic world.
> 
> I've got that stuck in my head to the Barby tune. And I think it's only fair you should to.


With a bit of stretching you could probably make it work to Madonna as well, cause we are living in a toxic world and I am a natural nurse.


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2021)

The barrister defending her is also defending the 5G idiot Mark Steele, so maybe he's got some sympathies too.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 26, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> “I _am Kate Shemirani, Natural Nurse in a Toxic World. I have been a Nurse for 36 years. I am a mum of 4, self employed and a Christian. My love for my fellow man and children Is what drives_ me.”
> 
> ....that ”love” doesnt extend to her ex-colleagues in the health service tho’.



She didn't work in the NHS. She worked in private cosmetic surgery.


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 26, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...two memes posted by the same anti vaccine guy....this must be what they refer to as critical thinking...View attachment 280509


Could you respond with something like: 
Tell you what mate, I'm not a plumber and I don't know the first thing about about plumbing, but plumbers are not the authority, I am. 
And I watched a two-minute YouTube video the other day, so how about I come round your house and do your annual gas safety check? £100 OK? cool, see you Wednesday


----------



## scalyboy (Jul 26, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Christ on a bike
> 
> View attachment 280446


They always look so f***ing smug. Like the twats with the yellow stars. That "I-know-the-Truth-and-you-don't" smugness.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 26, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> She didn't work in the NHS. She worked in private cosmetic surgery.



yeah injecting people with Botox 
She was also a theatre nurse in the NHS during the 1980s ( supplementing her income with modelling work)....


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 26, 2021)

She's still using the 'nurse' title, apparently it's not a protracted title, whereas 'registered nurse' is.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 26, 2021)

she could accurately use certified nurse


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 26, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> She's still using the 'nurse' title, apparently it's not a protracted title, whereas 'registered nurse' is.



’natural’ nurse.....dont forget the natural bit..

.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 26, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> _Natural Nurse in a Toxic World.
> _


With a face full of Clostridium botulinum she really is not.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 26, 2021)

IC3D said:


> With a face full of Clostridium botulinum she really is not.


yeah but....

“ (she).... believes that anyone who disagrees with her or accuses her of lying must be "lying, misinformed or jealous",*singling out the "overweight, envious nurses" who she has regarded as jealous of her own "decent looks" throughout her caree*r......”


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> yeah but....
> 
> “ (she).... believes that anyone who disagrees with her or accuses her of lying must be "lying, misinformed or jealous",*singling out the "overweight, envious nurses" who she has regarded as jealous of her own "decent looks" throughout her caree*r......”


What a vile woman.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2021)

The infantile worship of the natural from wellness wankers. Go live on the amazon and see how you get on or, or somewhere rigre with polio, measles, rabies, etc. Only natural remedies for me. Okay, well be consistent then and go fuck off and live in a cave.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 26, 2021)

The abuse nurses are getting atm on nhs frontline support groups is jaw dropping. Just for talking about how to fight for better pay. Its really unbelievable that there is so much resentment.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 26, 2021)

There is real bitterness overflowing towards NHS staff that has been previously suppressed by right wing twats, some are nhs nurses but often one's that were shielding it seems perhaps with a furlowed partner as it always goes at least you've got a job. Your selfish etc Any discussion about action is attacked. It's hard not to suspect a strong tinge of mysogany too.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2021)

Good to see the cops getting involved



> Fears have been expressed for the safety of doctors, nurses and other healthcare staff after they were targeted by anti-vaccine activists.
> 
> Police are investigating comments made by Kate Shemirani, a former nurse who has been struck off for using her position to spread Covid misinformation, during the latest anti-lockdown rally at Trafalgar Square in central London on Saturday.
> 
> In a widely circulated public speech, she compared medical staff to Nazi war criminals, referred explicitly to their executions and demanded that people gather the names of doctors and nurses in the UK.











						Met police investigate anti-vaxxer’s speech amid fears for safety of medics
					

Police investigate comments by Kate Shemirani, who compared medical staff to Nazi war criminals




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Good to see the cops getting involved
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thing is this will feed straight into the victim/martyr/persecution narrative that they use in their propaganda.
when a self promoting personality cult like KS opens her big gob fringe supporters might be repulsed and recalibrate their moral compass, but using force of law to make her stfu could backfire, look at the comments on the fundraiser earlier in this thread, folks think she is a freedom fighter putting herself in the firing line...


----------



## elbows (Jul 26, 2021)

If they want to evoke things from world war 2 then two can play at that game.

Germ calling, germ calling, this is nurse haw-haw advising you to surrender to the virus.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 26, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The barrister defending her is also defending the 5G idiot Mark Steele, so maybe he's got some sympathies too.


Is that the chambers of Robert Bullock (going by that crowfund link)? There's definitely a puerile pun to be made there. Also, not far shy of 60 grand pledged to that crowdfunder, fuckenell.


elbows said:


> If they want to evoke things from world war 2 then two can play at that game.


I did find myself thinking that if you wanted to start a big fight at that rally, you could just step up after her speech finished and go "by the way, when they prosecuted those doctors at Nuremburg, were the Nuremburg trials actually a good thing, or were they all innocents framed by the Deep State and Illuminati?" then see what happens.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 26, 2021)

She's clearly not right in the head. Perhaps a serious case of paranoia? Which is pretty hard to treat. Arresting her will probably make it worse.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2021)

klang said:


> a friend of mine's kids go to a Steiner school. He told me the school is half empty as a lot of parents refuse to have their kids covid tested (mandatory where they are) and rather not send them to school.


In a few weeks' time I'm having catch-up drinks with an old mate whose kids go to a Steiner school, and who is generally a bit woo (increasingly so in the last few years). Slightly concerned about what I might encounter.


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 26, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> yeah but....
> 
> “ (she).... believes that anyone who disagrees with her or accuses her of lying must be "lying, misinformed or jealous",*singling out the "overweight, envious nurses" who she has regarded as jealous of her own "decent looks" throughout her caree*r......”


That sounds like a quote from one of those insipid American movies about  teenagers in high school, definitely a rational argument there.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 26, 2021)

A lass I knew from years ago, who I recently defriended on FB for being a dangerous nutcase, was claiming she overheard in a shop a nurse from Northwick Park saying they'd all been told to lie and say wards were packed with COVID patients when they've been empty for a year.  As if literally not one single member of NHS staff would blow the whistle on that and they'd all just quietly not treat anyone for a year because they'd been 'told to'. Utter madness.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 26, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> In a few weeks' time I'm having catch-up drinks with an old mate whose kids go to a Steiner school, and who is generally a bit woo (increasingly so in the last few years). Slightly concerned about what I might encounter.


Anthropops can be quite sweet though. I briefly went out with one, I've said before that she once said to me "did you know that if you stare long enough at a candle you can see all your past lives stretching before you?" "oh, have you done it?" "er no "


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> She's clearly not right in the head. Perhaps a serious case of paranoia? Which is pretty hard to treat. Arresting her will probably make it worse.


it’s not paranoia, it’s narcissism


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> A few snapshots from the ongoing debate with my local antivaxxers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: large images that might take a while to scroll past
> ...



Bunch of lazy bollocks can't even come up with some original artwork for their silly stickers. Unoriginal wankers.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 27, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bunch of lazy bollocks can't even come up with some original artwork for their silly stickers. Unoriginal wankers.


Having seen a lot of White Rose stuff over the last few months, where they do have artwork it always looks like it should be on a novelty t-shirt from the mid-2000s saying something like "I'm drunk...but you're ugly and I'll be sober in the morning!" That like fake-50s style, if you know what I mean?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Having seen a lot of White Rose stuff over the last few months, where they do have artwork it always looks like it should be on a novelty t-shirt from the mid-2000s saying something like "I'm drunk...but you're ugly and I'll be sober in the morning!" That like fake-50s style, if you know what I mean?


As I've said before on here, they're crap quality stickers -  the print fades away pretty quickly and they completely lack any colour. They're not always easy to scrape off though. So if I see anymore of them in my part of the world then I'll just cover them with ACG stickers.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 27, 2021)

I've been away in the countryside around Macclesfield. There was a lot of 'scamdemic' graffiti on farm gates, and stickers which made little sense to me, but did reference White Rose. I will have to look that up now.

I couldn't wait to come home. If I wasn't stranded I would have. I went on holiday by mistake.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I couldn't wait to come home. If I wasn't stranded I would have. *I went on holiday by mistake.*



What? 

You can't just post that without explaining yourself!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 27, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've been away in the countryside around Macclesfield. There was a lot of 'scamdemic' graffiti on farm gates, and stickers which made little sense to me, but did reference White Rose. I will have to look that up now.
> 
> I couldn't wait to come home. If I wasn't stranded I would have.* I went on holiday by mistake.*


Stop saying that Withnail! Ofcourse he's a fucking farmer!


----------



## LDC (Jul 27, 2021)

Cloo said:


> A lass I knew from years ago, who I recently defriended on FB for being a dangerous nutcase, was claiming she overheard in a shop a nurse from Northwick Park saying they'd all been told to lie and say wards were packed with COVID patients when they've been empty for a year.  As if literally not one single member of NHS staff would blow the whistle on that and they'd all just quietly not treat anyone for a year because they'd been 'told to'. Utter madness.



It's just a variation on that 'my mate knows an asylum seeker who got bought a car and given a house for free' thing isn't it?

It is (vaguely) interesting what is going on with your friend when she says that. Is she lying, has she exaggerated something she did hear, or is she repeating a story someone told her as hers. The last is common generally in life, even has a name I think...?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 27, 2021)

I think it's just lying - I've seen there are variations of that story about the web and I think people think they are doing their Mighty and Heroic Duty by pretending they heard this stuff.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 27, 2021)

this morning I confronted the vulnerable anti vaccine woman on my Facebook with the ugly truth about Kate Shemirani 
backed up with plenty of evidence of grift, hypocrisy and narcissism straight from the horses mouth, her response was.....’controlled opposition’ 🙃


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> this morning I confronted the vulnerable anti vaccine woman on my Facebook with the ugly truth about Kate Shemirani
> backed up with plenty of evidence of grift, hypocrisy and narcissism straight from the horses mouth, her response was.....’controlled opposition’ 🙃


Yeah. Which is why my standard rejoinder to this sort of crap is now "I'm not going to waste my time discussing this".


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> The Internet sure looks and feels like Frankenstein's monster at times.



There's a lot to be said for not being on the Internet. Or certainly not being on social media. And I take some comfort in the fact a big majority of the people in the world have no idea this batshit stuff is going on. 

My missus hairdresser is anti vaxx and openly into conspiracy stuff. Single parent. Had kids when she was 17 and 19. Has now taken them out of school seems to be a sort of anti covid/mainstream life thing. (As a young black woman I cut her some slack on the anti gov angle.) Somewhat unfairly perhaps but I find it hard to believe they will be getting a great education which I find quite scary. She's not alone amongst her friends either.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 27, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah. Which is why my standard rejoinder to this sort of crap is now "I'm not going to waste my time discussing this".


In fact I was not confrontational to her, and made headway in that she at least accepted the possibility of a con trick being pulled, as it happens I think she is a relatively harmless eccentric happy in her alternative reality....


----------



## Supine (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> What?
> 
> You can't just post that without explaining yourself!



You know how it goes; someone comes up with a good idea about a few days away in the country and the next thing you know you are three miles from the nearest pint of milk.

Farms everywhere, but you gotta go in to town for a pint. 

'we're not a farm with animals, we are letting it grow naturally'

You are fucking lazy is what you are! With your little rental property and 5 hectare of 'nature'.

Let some homeless people come and stay. Put them mountains to use and build flats in them.

4X4 eco-fibbers.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 27, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've been away in the countryside around Macclesfield. There was a lot of 'scamdemic' graffiti on farm gates, and stickers which made little sense to me, but did reference White Rose. I will have to look that up now.


It's not just the countryside around Macclesfield, some prick near me keeps magic-markering stuff with "covid-19 is a scam". I'm pretty laidback about graffiti but they keep doing it on stuff that I'd think would be offlimits anyway, like walls of residential houses, a sign outside a mosque, that kind of thing. I keep on meaning to add "denial" to a few of them but that takes a bit of forward planning, and tbh some of the places they've put it up I wouldn't feel comfortable messing around with, even for cancelling-out-original-graffiti purposes.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2021)

Wish I hadn't asked now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 27, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> It's not just the countryside around Macclesfield, some prick near me keeps magic-markering stuff with "covid-19 is a scam". I'm pretty laidback about graffiti but they keep doing it on stuff that I'd think would be offlimits anyway, like walls of residential houses, a sign outside a mosque, that kind of thing. I keep on meaning to add "denial" to a few of them but that takes a bit of forward planning, and tbh some of the places they've put it up I wouldn't feel comfortable messing around with, even for cancelling-out-original-graffiti purposes.



it's topical, I suppose.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You know how it goes; someone comes up with a good idea about a few days away in the country and the next thing you know you are three miles from the nearest pint of milk.
> 
> Farms everywhere, but you gotta go in to town for a pint.
> 
> ...


Come to Wales, where we have REAL farmers, who wander around the supermarket in John Deere baseball caps and wellington boots, smelling of sheep and looking lost.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2021)

Supine said:


> View attachment 280721


Glad the meme warfare seems to have these folk in their sites more. Certainly wasn't the case early on


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 27, 2021)

No comment from him in the comments below about the call for doctors and nurses to be hung, the Ickes speaking, along with Katie Hopkins. Maybe he's realised and i embarassed? Not a bit of it, just ignores it and then:


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 27, 2021)

View attachment 280733


Harry Smiles said:


> No comment from him in the comments below about the call for doctors and nurses to be hung, the Ickes speaking, along with Katie Hopkins. Maybe he's realised and i embarassed? Not a bit of it, just ignores it and then:
> View attachment 280734


From the second Facebook post:

“Realisation applying self sovereignty. We are the keepers of our bodily systems. Shifting consciousness raising the frequency to higher states of consciousness…  Stand in our power sovereignty warriors of the light good souls”

You are becoming aware of yourself as a game master


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2021)

Having an argument on Facebook with a Manchester friend and his pals about Covid.
They keep refering to Tweets as if it's evidence when it's people twisting shit for their own agenda.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2021)

Why is this in the 'health, relationships, sexuality' forum? 

In fact why does this thread even exist?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2021)

For example a Tweet states the FDA has revoked PCR tests as they provide too many false positives.

It's one test. An old test. An early test when they knew a lot less.
The manufacturers themselves asked for it to be pulled as their new tests (plural, multiple different types) are more accurate.
It has nothing to do with other tests by themselves or other manufacturers. But Twitter has spun it to imply all PCR tests are dodgy.
Give me strength!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why is this in the 'health, relationships, sexuality' forum?
> 
> In fact why does this thread even exist?


Covid. Health issue numb nuts.


----------



## Teaboy (Jul 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why is this in the 'health, relationships, sexuality' forum?
> 
> In fact why does this thread even exist?



Running out of threads and forums he's actually allowed to post on would be my guess.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 27, 2021)

Gromit said:


> View attachment 280739
> 
> Having an argument on Facebook with a Manchester friend and his pals about Covid.
> They keep refering to Tweets as if it's evidence when it's people twisting shit for their own agenda.



That is not Bob Dylan...surely?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2021)

Gromit said:


> Covid. Health issue numb nuts.



The covid forum is the place for covid threads, numb nuts.

And, THIS THREAD is for discussing this sort of thing. 

HTH.


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 280733
> 
> From the second Facebook post:
> 
> ...



I cannot read the word 'bodily' in that sort of context without thinking about Dr Strangelove.



> I can no longer sit back and allow Communist infiltration, Communist indoctrination, Communist subversion and the international Communist conspiracy to sap and impurify all of our precious bodily fluids


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2021)

Oh there's a Covud forum?!

I've asked for it to be moved.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Why is this in the 'health, relationships, sexuality' forum?
> 
> In fact why does this thread even exist?


Out of interest why are you always like 1st or Second poster on any thread I post.

Harassment much?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2021)

Gromit said:


> Oh there's a Covud forum?!
> 
> I've asked for it to be moved.


Moved and merged.



Gromit said:


> Out of interest why are you always like 1st or Second poster on any thread I post.
> 
> Harassment much?


Please don't make this discussion about you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2021)

Gromit said:


> Out of interest why are you always like 1st or Second poster on any thread I post.
> 
> Harassment much?



From what I can see, it's happened just twice, you're paranoid.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2021)

This sums it up rather nicely


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2021)

Stuff about 'Google University' does miss the point that the internet can be used to tap into large quantities of expert opinion. Thats what I've done this century, and it worked out well for me because I suppose I learnt how to do it properly and how to evaluate sources and their biases properly. I'm pretty sure the state school I attended actually taught me how to do that even though it was pre-world wide web, via a few lessons about how to check the media for bias. Well that and the absurdity of the school authorities being a lesson in itself.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 27, 2021)

> BREAKING: Chat logs obtained by @LogicallyAI reveal that HART, a UK group of lockdown-skeptic activists and health professionals, has been coordinating efforts to influence the media and lobby MPs with medical misinformation.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 27, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


>



I know some people don't like to go on twitter, so here's the original article: 

The HART Files: Inside the Group Trying to Smuggle Anti-Vaccine Myths into Westminster 



> Chat records and other documents obtained by Logically show that a U.K. group of lockdown-skeptic political activists and health professionals have been coordinating efforts to lobby MPs and gain political and media influence, with an aim to “wrestle control back from SAGE.”
> 
> Logically reviewed hundreds of documents and tens of thousands of messages sent between members of HART (Health Advisory and Recovery Team) which go as far back as January, prior to the group’s official launch. The documents, including briefing bulletins that were sent to MPs, are outwardly polished in their presentation so as to appear legitimate, but the chat logs reveal a deeper connection to disinformation narratives commonly encountered on alternative news sites.
> 
> On its website, HART describes itself as “a group of highly qualified UK doctors, scientists, economists, psychologists and other academic experts” who came together “over shared concerns about policy and guidance recommendations relating to the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 27, 2021)

I thought the government was relying (too much) on vaccines as a way out of serial lockdowns, vaccine skepticism would seem to demolish that. The government's pandemic strategy is a disaster for everyone except the mates they've enriched, but at least it recognises the efficacy of vaccination.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I thought the government was relying (too much) on vaccines as a way out of serial lockdowns, vaccine skepticism would seem to demolish that. The government's pandemic strategy is a disaster for everyone except the mates they've enriched, but at least it recognises the efficacy of vaccination.


They are relying on vacination AND wide spread testing.

Tests are currently widely and freely (emphasis on free) available.

Someone is no doubt is also get fat off the government teat by supplying these free tests. Not sure how long they will remain free.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 27, 2021)

Deepti Gurdasani: 

 



> This 'top down strategy' to get support for anti-vaxx agendas from MPs from govt may go a way to explain why UK vaccine strategy is out of line with most other countries currently. They're clearly not following the evidence. The question is who they are listening to.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Deepti Gurdasani:



In what way is it out of line?


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2021)

Vaccinating kids is the main issue that is causing divisions in that area and where comparisons with other countries shows an obvious difference.

Personally I dont thinnk the anit-vax, anti-lockdown etc attempts to influence the government are what is responsible for the UKs current policy in regards vaccinating children. Its more likely down to how traditional UK establishment attitudes have combined with risk-reward balance of vaccination in younger age groups, combined with the realities of vaccine supply and logistics in the UK, including timing of future booster shots for older adults deemed at higher risk. I dont really know to what extent the policy will change over time.

Indie SAGE have a position on vaccinating children and in this case I think they are just stretching too far to fit the HART revelations into their narrative about this issue.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 27, 2021)

emanymton said:


> In what way is it out of line?


Out of line with other countries? Well our gov is relying heavily on vaccines without being cautious in other areas _as well_ - their "let it rip" policy, letting the health service and its workers get hammered. I can't know if she meant all that specifically; I just thought it might be worth showing that an epidemologist and public researcher, who's been very outspoken and informative during the covid crisis, has concerns regarding the Logically piece. I'm not sure the government is being influenced by those types (HART), but that she has those concerns was maybe worth pointing out. Imo.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2021)

elbows said:


> Vaccinating kids is the main issue that is causing divisions in that area and where comparisons with other countries shows an obvious difference.
> 
> Personally I dont thinnk the anit-vax, anti-lockdown etc attempts to influence the government are what is responsible for the UKs current policy in regards vaccinating children. Its more likely down to how traditional UK establishment attitudes have combined with risk-reward balance of vaccination in younger age groups, combined with the realities of vaccine supply and logistics in the UK, including timing of future booster shots for older adults deemed at higher risk. I dont really know to what extent the policy will change over time.
> 
> Indie SAGE have a position on vaccinating children and in this case I think they are just stretching too far to fit the HART revelations into their narrative about this issue.


Government policy will be decided as it's always been decided.

Experts will submit reports to civil servants, civil servants will translate the reports into briefings and recommendations. These will be passed to the ministers.

The cabinet will then ignore the briefings and do what their Special Advisors (political advisors not field experts) and donor lobbyists tell them to do slightly moderated by opinion polls.

I know this process well as a former civil servant whose briefings were largely ignored.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 27, 2021)

Gromit said:


> Government policy will be decided as it's always been decided.
> 
> Experts will submit reports to civil servants, civil servants will translate the reports into briefings and recommendations. These will be passed to the ministers.
> 
> ...


The only good thing I have to stay about special advisors is that will on occasion persuade ministers that their own half baked layman ideas they wanted to run with (e.g.. Drinking bleach, although Trump still ran with that one as I suspect he came up with that on the spot and hadn't told anyone) aren't actually a good idea.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 27, 2021)

Gromit said:


> They are relying on vacination AND wide spread testing.
> 
> Tests are currently widely and freely (emphasis on free) available.
> 
> Someone is no doubt is also get fat off the government teat by supplying these free tests. Not sure how long they will remain free.


Nobody will pay for them, unless they have to. It would be a massive own goal. Which is in no way to say it won't happen


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Out of line with other countries? Well our gov is relying heavily on vaccines without being cautious in other areas _as well_ - their "let it rip" policy, letting the health service and its workers get hammered. I can't know if she meant all that specifically; I just thought it might be worth showing that an epidemologist and public researcher, who's been very outspoken and informative during the covid crisis, has concerns regarding the Logically piece. I'm not sure the government is being influenced by those types (HART), but that she has those concerns was maybe worth pointing out. Imo.


But she seems to be suggesting the government is being influenced by anti-vax thinking which is pretty much the exact opposite of relaying on them. 

And she says vaccine strategy not covid strategy in general. So what is it about the UK vaccine strategy specifically that is out of step and looks to be being influenced by anti-vax thinking.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2021)

I'd be surprised anti vaxers have any influence at all anywhere in regards institutions that have half a brain. Most ordinary people, right or left, see them for what they are... Deeply self certain lunatics.


----------



## elbows (Jul 27, 2021)

emanymton said:


> But she seems to be suggesting the government is being influenced by anti-vax thinking which is pretty much the exact opposite of relaying on them.
> 
> And she says vaccine strategy not covid strategy in general. So what is it about the UK vaccine strategy specifically that is out of step and looks to be being influenced by anti-vax thinking.


I already answered that. Its the question of vaccinating children. And I already said that I dont really agree with Indie SAGE members trying to associate that decision with anti-vax thinking. Although since the risks vs rewards debate would include consideration of public confidence in vaccines, there is a link, just not the one suggested in that tweet.

Here for example is todays news that Irealnd will vaccinate 12-15 year olds. Unfortunately it includes a quote from the shithead Dingwall, who contrary to what they say is no longer on the JVCI, he has lost that and his NERVTAG role recently.









						UK reports 23,511 cases in seventh daily drop in a row – as it happened
					

This blog is now closed. You can find all of our coverage of the pandemic here.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 28, 2021)

I heard that there was an antivax demo going on in westminster at the same time as the 'Pride is a protest' demo last saturday. One of the antivax lot was taking exception to mask wearing and actually spat at the face of my mask wearing 70 year old friend.  I find this deeply alarming.  Is this isolated incident but an individual nutter, or are there many of these anti mask objectors out there?


----------



## l'Otters (Jul 28, 2021)

They are such cowards. 

I’m sorry to hear how your friend was treated.

I was at the pride is a protest demo & picnic. I went past the antivax lot in Trafalgar Square on the way to find the pride demo. It was surreal. There were quite a lot of them. I think I heard someone say “take your mask off” as they were passing but couldn’t tell if it was directed at me or any of the other random people on that traffic island. As far as I could tell the pride demo passed them without much attention, although of course I only saw how it was for one small section.

The picnic in Hyde Park was lovely. Some hours in, after a fair amount of people had drifted off, the antivax demo filed into the park. (Why they needed to come to exactly that part of Hyde park? It’s a big enough space.) I didn’t see how this was worked out but the antivax crowd settled on the other side of a path to the pride crowd. When I was ready to leave the antivax crowd were between me and my way home. I figured I’d just walk down the path thru the middle of it, with my companion, and I’d do it with my mask on. We got a few looks but the best anyone had verbally was a couple of “excuse me”s from some beery blokes. That was it.

I had a bloke from the antivax demo opposite me on the train later on - I related this on the “will you continue wearing a mask after July 19th” thread - he couldn’t even look at me when he told me I should take my mask off. Like I said. Cowards.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 28, 2021)

I don't know if the policy on vaccinating children is influenced by the fact that the  UK (or would it just be England?) may not have enough Pfizer shots to do it.

When they get more, the policy may change.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 28, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> I was at the pride is a protest demo & picnic. I went past the antivax lot in Trafalgar Square on the way to find the pride demo. It was surreal. *There were quite a lot of them.*


Could you have a guess how many?


----------



## rekil (Jul 28, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> I had a bloke from the antivax demo opposite me on the train later on - I related this on the “will you continue wearing a mask after July 19th” thread - he couldn’t even look at me when he told me I should take my mask off. Like I said. Cowards.


"Make me you loon cult fucking cunt" might be an apposite rejoinder.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

rekil said:


> "Make me you loon cult fucking cunt" might be an apposite rejoinder.


It's worth noting that, legally speaking, if someone reached to your face to rip your mask off, you could well be justified in having a genuine belief that they were going to do you harm, and any (proportionate) violence on your part would be covered by a defence of self-defence. I'm not sure how that works if you tell them to try, and they do. I guess it depends on the likelihood of witnesses backing you up.


----------



## LDC (Jul 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's worth noting that, legally speaking, if someone reached to your face to rip your mask off, you could well be justified in having a genuine belief that they were going to do you harm, and any (proportionate) violence on your part would be covered by a defence of self-defence. I'm not sure how that works if you tell them to try, and they do. I guess it depends on the likelihood of witnesses backing you up.



Yeah, I've wondered about that as well. Given that it could result in you catching covid and then dying, someone pulling your mask off or coughing on you (especially if they had covid and knew it)  could be regarded as a attack/assault in which the end result could be you dying, so responding in proportion to that might be an arguable case?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I've wondered about that as well. Given that it could result in you catching covid and then dying, someone pulling your mask off or coughing on you (especially if they had covid and knew it)  could be regarded as a attack/assault in which the end result could be you dying, so responding in proportion to that might be an arguable case?



There's been cases of people ending up in jail for coughing on essential workers. 



> Anyone using coronavirus to threaten emergency and essential workers faces serious criminal charges, the Director of Public Prosecutions warns today.
> 
> The CPS intervention comes after reports in recent days of police, shop workers and vulnerable groups being deliberately coughed at by people claiming to have the disease.
> 
> ...








						‘Coronavirus coughs’ at key workers will be charged as assault, CPS warns | The Crown Prosecution Service
					






					www.cps.gov.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, I've wondered about that as well. Given that it could result in you catching covid and then dying, someone pulling your mask off or coughing on you (especially if they had covid and knew it)  could be regarded as a attack/assault in which the end result could be you dying, so responding in proportion to that might be an arguable case?


Weren't there some prosecutions of people, early in the pandemic, who had deliberately coughed on people? It counts as common assault, unless it's directed at an emergency worker, in which case it becomes an offence under the Assaults on Emergency Workers (Offences) Act 2018


----------



## l'Otters (Jul 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Could you have a guess how many?


In Trafalgar Square, a few thousand.
In Hyde park, dunno, much more spread out. A few hundred, maybe up to 1,000.
I’m no good at guesstimating large numbers of people though. There’s sure to be figures from more reliable sources.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's worth noting that, legally speaking, if someone reached to your face to rip your mask off, you could well be justified in having a genuine belief that they were going to do you harm, and any (proportionate) violence on your part would be covered by a defence of self-defence. I'm not sure how that works if you tell them to try, and they do. I guess it depends on the likelihood of witnesses backing you up.


A person trying to rip off your mask would certainly be guilty of assault.


----------



## LDC (Jul 28, 2021)

That's the legal system dealing with it as a normal non-covid issue. Coughing on, or pulling a mask off, someone would be assault pre-pandemic. The argument could be made now it's different as it risks life.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's the legal system dealing with it as a normal non-covid issue. Coughing on, or pulling a mask off, someone would be assault pre-pandemic. *The argument could be made now it's different as it risks life.*



I am sure that argument comes up in court, judging by some of the sentences handed out. 

This guy out 6 months. 









						Coronavirus: Man jailed for coughing on police officer
					

Adam Lewis told the officer "I am Covid and I am going to cough in your face and you will get it".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jul 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's the legal system dealing with it as a normal non-covid issue. Coughing on, or pulling a mask off, someone would be assault pre-pandemic. The argument could be made now it's different as it risks life.


The difference is that such an act would (not sure of the legal words) cause fear of infection in the victim, which would be an aggravating factor.

But, perhaps more relevantly in the moment of the assault, the fear of infection would itself be a justifiable reason for attempting to defend oneself, by (for example) preventing the person from removing your mask.

It gets a bit dodgy if someone spat on you, as it might be harder to argue that any subsequent action you took against the spitter was self-defence, as the assault would have already taken place, and you would have to demonstrate that you were in ongoing fear of a further assault.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 28, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> View attachment 280733
> 
> No comment from him in the comments below about the call for doctors and nurses to be hung, the Ickes speaking, along with Katie Hopkins. Maybe he's realised and i embarassed? Not a bit of it, just ignores it and then:
> View attachment 280734


My favourite response to this bottom one on FB:


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 28, 2021)

I think spitting on someone is common assault anyway - but who from a Pride demo would want to involve the police.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 28, 2021)

saw a post on facebook about organising "fake booking" campaign for vaccination in OZ by the antivaxx :/


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2021)

rekil said:


> "Make me you loon cult fucking cunt" might be an apposite rejoinder.


Close the thread. Something very cathartic in reading that


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 29, 2021)

More deplorable behaviour from anti-vaxxers!

Bears of Sheffield statues targeted with 'anti-vaccination' stickers Bears of Sheffield statues targeted with 'anti-vaccination' stickers


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 29, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> More deplorable behaviour from anti-vaxxers!
> 
> Bears of Sheffield statues targeted with 'anti-vaccination' stickers Bears of Sheffield statues targeted with 'anti-vaccination' stickers


Pity they weren't trying to attach the stickers to actual bears that would have been funny


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 29, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Pity they weren't trying to attach the stickers to actual bears that would have been funny


Several polar bears at that wildlife park near Doncaster (?)


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 29, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Several polar bears at that wildlife park near Doncaster (?)


Bears are living things so are viruses , herefore since vaccines can't protect you from a polar bear ripping your arm off, vaccines can't prevent you from catching CoVID


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 281119


Beautiful. Water tight logic too.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 30, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Beautiful. Water tight logic too.


not that "they" will get ittt


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 30, 2021)

Takes 2 seconds to prove this bullshit is bollocks









						The CDC has not said PCR tests don’t work - Full Fact
					

The CDC has announced it will no longer request authorisation for one type of PCR test. It is recommending others instead because they are more efficient.




					fullfact.org


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2021)

I wonder if any researchers out there are mapping the propagation of this sort of thing,
More than once now I've had idiots simply assert that the debunking sites are compromised ...


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 281252


What makes this worse...

Z, 26.

Would have given her a sequential 666.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 30, 2021)

the irony here is off the scale



Spoiler


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 30, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 281252


That's just plain fucking stupid, you can make 666 out of any word/phrase  if you are determined to. Following the same rules he's done,   Astra Zeneca S is 19 so flip over the 9 to make 6, r is 16 so 6  and Z is 26 so there's your third 6. 
Seriously if this was a plan by Satan to send messages why not call the company Beelzebub Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> That's just plain fucking stupid, you can make 666 out of any word/phrase  if you are determined to. Following the same rules he's done,   Astra Zeneca S is 19 so flip over the 9 to make 6, r is 16 so 6  and Z is 26 so there's your third 6.
> Seriously if this was a plan by Satan to send messages why not call the company Beelzebub Pharmaceuticals.


 They already did that...








						FACT CHECK: Does AstraZeneca Mean ‘Weapon That Kills’?
					

'Just in case you are curious'




					checkyourfact.com


----------



## klang (Jul 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> That's just plain fucking stupid, you can make 666 out of any word/phrase  if you are determined to. Following the same rules he's done,   Astra Zeneca S is 19 so flip over the 9 to make 6, r is 16 so 6  and Z is 26 so there's your third 6.
> Seriously if this was a plan by Satan to send messages why not call the company Beelzebub Pharmaceuticals.


hence the 'break the rules' t


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 30, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> They already did that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly that does not surprise me, what did surprise me though  was that Zeneca is purely a made up word that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 30, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 281252


It... Is.... Not... A.. PiSsTaKe


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 30, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 281252


Tell you what is evil mate, risking peoples health directly based on nothing other than your own hunches. 

Hate them.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> That's just plain fucking stupid, you can make 666 out of any word/phrase  if you are determined to. Following the same rules he's done,   Astra Zeneca S is 19 so flip over the 9 to make 6, r is 16 so 6  and Z is 26 so there's your third 6.
> Seriously if this was a plan by Satan to send messages why not call the company Beelzebub Pharmaceuticals.


There are 3 A's and 2 E's as well.  A is 1 and E is 5. Add the A and E together and you get 2 more 6's making 66666.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jul 30, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> There are 3 A's and 2 E's as well.  A is 1 and E is 5. Add the A and E together and you get 2 more 6's making 66666.


Pretty conclusive.


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2021)

In what way does r=16? P is the sixteenth letter of the alphabet.  R is 18.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 30, 2021)

belboid said:


> In what way does r=16? P is the sixteenth letter of the alphabet.  R is 18.


So could have got 666 out of the first 3 letters then


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> That's just plain fucking stupid, you can make 666 out of any word/phrase  if you are determined to. Following the same rules he's done,   Astra Zeneca S is 19 so flip over the 9 to make 6, r is 16 so 6  and Z is 26 so there's your third 6.
> Seriously if this was a plan by Satan to send messages why not call the company Beelzebub Pharmaceuticals.



If that image is real, it's definitely some very amateur looncraft for sure - she hasn't even noticed that Pfizer has six letters.

If I was trying to make up a loon theory, I'd probably note that Pfizer has a Greek CEO, and variants have been given Greek letters. And also that PFIZER is an anagram for ZEPFIR - a clear reference to Zephyr, Greek god of the west wind. His wife was none other than Iris, goddess of the rainbow, proving beyond a doubt that the vaccine is a Western plot to turn everybody gay.

Or maybe it's "FEZ RIP" and there's some Moroccan connection.


----------



## klang (Jul 30, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> If I was trying to make up a loon theory, I'd probably note that Pfizer has a Greek CEO, and variants have been given Greek letters. And also that PFIZER is an anagram for ZEPFIR - a clear reference to Zephyr, Greek god of the west wind. His wife was none other than Iris, goddess of the rainbow, proving beyond a doubt that the vaccine is a Western plot to turn everybody gay.



that's what they _want _you to come up with


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 30, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> That's just plain fucking stupid, you can make 666 out of any word/phrase  if you are determined to. Following the same rules he's done,   Astra Zeneca S is 19 so flip over the 9 to make 6, r is 16 so 6  and Z is 26 so there's your third 6.
> Seriously if this was a plan by Satan to send messages why not call the company Beelzebub Pharmaceuticals.


Extra stupid anyway as R is the 18th letter of the alphabet.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 30, 2021)

How fuckong RUBBISH is the devil when he has to hide in a vacinne. Youd think he'd have a few more tricks in his sleeve. God must be rofl


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 30, 2021)

Demons these days are a big pile of bullshit


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2021)

Dammit.  Apparently the protestor is Italian and Italian orthography has only 21 letters, so R does equal 16.  

there are, obviously, no other issues with her logic


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 30, 2021)

belboid said:


> Dammit.  Apparently the protestor is Italian and Italian orthography has only 21 letters, so R does equal 16.
> 
> there are, obviously, no other issues with her logic


I've emailed NHS to check it out, just so they can do their own research.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 30, 2021)

belboid said:


> Dammit.  Apparently the protestor is Italian and Italian orthography has only 21 letters, so R does equal 16.
> 
> there are, obviously, no other issues with her logic


so only injects the devil into you in italy we're fine over here


----------



## MickiQ (Jul 30, 2021)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Extra stupid anyway as R is the 18th letter of the alphabet.


I've think we've already established these people are not the sharpest knives in the set tbf


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 30, 2021)

belboid said:


> Italian orthography has only 21 letters


W. T. ACTUAL F.


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2021)

two sheds said:


> so only injects the devil into you in italy we're fine over here


In the uk it would, as noted, be 666 from the first three letters.  Or 669 if you’re not a weirdo, which is an angel number meaning ‘making the right decisions.’ So all is good.


----------



## belboid (Jul 30, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> W. T. ACTUAL F.


“The letters J, K, W, X and Y are not part of the proper alphabet”

so juventus don’t really exist.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jul 30, 2021)

two sheds said:


> so only injects the devil into you in italy we're fine over here


I'm immune worldwide as I carry scotch egg I  bought in a pub, as a substantial meal, in my pocket at all times.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 30, 2021)

belboid said:


> In the uk it would, as noted, be 666 from the first three letters.  Or 669 if you’re not a weirdo, which is an angel number meaning ‘making the right decisions.’ So all is good.


I think there needs to be more research into what it means that PFIZER - FI - 69. Clearly the vaccine is some kind of a plot to make people horny.


belboid said:


> “The letters J, K, W, X and Y are not part of the proper alphabet”
> 
> so juventus don’t really exist.


I used to think this "lockdown is stealing our freedoms" stuff was overblown, but now I know that the illuminati NWO have stolen five letters out of the Italian alphabet, presumably using vaccines and/or masks to do so, I'm going to have to take it a bit more seriously.


----------



## klang (Jul 30, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> the illuminati NWO have stolen five letters out of the Italian alphabet


they've gifted them with a few cool hand gestures though.


----------



## rekil (Jul 31, 2021)

Loons out and about to expose how the Joos are operating out of a teeny weeny meath village. I'm surprised they haven't turned up to do a turn at the large vaccination centres. 









						Gardaí investigating anti-Covid vaccine graffiti at GP surgery in Meath
					

The surgery in Summerhill is worried the misinformation could discourage younger people from getting their jab.




					www.lmfm.ie


----------



## Supine (Jul 31, 2021)

Cunts









						Covid: Cardiff woman 'cut by razor behind anti-mask poster'
					

Layla Stokes says she has been to the doctor to have the cut tested for any diseases.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

Unfortunately covid based conspiraloonery has crept into an anarchist facebook group that I have just recently been made an admin of. The guy who runs the page is a free speech absolutist and so let's people post this crap, although I did manage to persuade him to remove an anti-lockdown post about a week ago - or atleast I got him to consult with another admin for an opinion on it, and the post was taken down.

I've been posting anarchist communist stuff to this group page, including stuff from my org. I've also invited quite a lot of like-minded comrades into the group, and they've joined. Recently a comrade told me that there's loads of anti-vaxxers in the group. I had seen some suspect stuff posted -left-wing  anti-lockdown stuff, but I wasn't aware of the number of anti-vaxxers. Anyway, I've also been posting some stuff that takes the piss out of covid deniers and conspiraloons and posted quite a few memes and tweets doing just that last night. It got quite a reaction and drew a load of people in to debates and discussions, some of which were not at all friendly.

Some good points were made. Obviously you can't get through to the hardcore conspiraloons, but you can show them up in front of others. Today I find out that some of the conspiraloons have had enough and are leaving the page  one of them keeps obsessively posting stuff, pseudo science crap. He says the virus is 'over-exaggerated'. He compares us to fascists and says we are 'siding with the state'. He also says we are the 'anarchist mafia' lol! And these people accuse us of being 'shills for big pharma'.This guy also says that he believes in the 'real science' and understands it so much that he is actually a scientist lol! According to him, he believes in the 'science' that's not bought and paid for, unlike us ofcourse.

Unfortunately one of my comrades seems to have also had enough and it looks like he might be leaving the page. He's already had enough of arguing with these selfish twats. I can understand him leaving and not bothering with these people. But the way I see it, leaving is ceding ground to them and probably encourages them. I think we should maybe not engage with them and just keep posting our stuff. And if I am banned from the group for what I'm posting then it's no great loss, coz it's not the best anarchist group page anyway and there are other pages-and it will highlight the hypocrisy of the 'free speech' policy and show who the 'free speech' is really for.

This comrade of mine very much believes in animal rights. He told me that around the time he started off in the animal rights movement, that an ALF guy called Ronnie Lee said that it was ok for fascists to attend animal rights demos. It was all in the name of 'free speech'. He told me that Screwdriver CDs started turning up in atleast one 'anarchist punk' record shop, that he knew of through a friend of his who visited one of those record shops (which was actually in the US). So his point is basically that free speech absolutism can be used as a trojan horse by the fash.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 31, 2021)

Well, well, well.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> This comrade of mine very much believes in animal rights. He told me that around the time he started off in the animal rights movement, that an ALF guy called Ronnie Lee said that it was ok for fascists to attend animal rights demos.


I think it was simultaneously both more complicated and more muddle-headed than that - see this by Lee in _Arkangel_ #4:











						Nationalist/Fascist/Separatist Political Entryism – The Talon Conspiracy
					






					thetalonconspiracy.com
				




Elsewhere I have seen Lee explicitly being anti-fascist, or expressing fascists and fascism in clearly critical terms.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

Took these down yesterday (with a bottle opener)


----------



## Lorca (Jul 31, 2021)

RL himself was no fascist afaik, he supported the green party last i knew, but was just extremely commited to AR to the exclusion of all else.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

Lorca said:


> RL himself was no fascist


I didn't say he was


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Well, well, well.



I hope this is going on YouTube. Would love to post it to that anti-vaxxer ridden facebook group I posted about.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I hope this is going on YouTube. Would love to post it to that anti-vaxxer ridden facebook group I mentioned.


You can post tweets too! Same difference


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

ddraig said:


> You can post tweets too! Same difference


Yeah but the tweets don't always post/appear so good on facebook


----------



## spitfire (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I hope this is going on YouTube. Would love to post it to that anti-vaxxer ridden facebook group I mentioned.



There's a link in the tweet but here you go.





Spread far and wide.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh I see it's on YouTube. Nice.


----------



## LDC (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I hope this is going on YouTube. Would love to post it to that anti-vaxxer ridden facebook group I mentioned.



I hope it destroys some of the cred he has with those types if it gets lots of views, it'd be hilarious to see him ostracized.

He changed his t-shirt in the middle of the meeting with them didn't he, such a fucking creepy weirdo.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2021)

to RESIST DEFY GIVE US A FIVER?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I hope it destroys some of the cred he has with those types if it gets lots of views, it'd be hilarious to see him ostracized.
> 
> He changed his t-shirt in the middle of the meeting with them didn't he, such a fucking creepy weirdo.


I wouldn't put it past em to just claim that it's a deepfake video


----------



## Storm Fox (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I wouldn't put it past em to just claim that it's a deepfake video


I reckon it will be 'He is valiantly exposing the hypocrisy of Big Vax'


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Oh I see it's on YouTube. Nice.


think you might mean "thanks"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

ddraig said:


> think you might mean "thanks"


There's no need to thank anyone. I just clicked on the tweet and found out for myself.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> There's no need to thank anyone. I just clicked on the tweet and found out for myself.


No, spitfire provided the youtube for you


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

ddraig said:


> No, spitfire provided the youtube for you


Get a life mate


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Get a life mate


You could just get some manners like!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 31, 2021)

ddraig said:


> You could just get some manners like!


You're wrong, and you're being a petty and pedantically argumentative prick.

I found the video myself before Spitfire provided the  youtube link again.

And I didn't realise we were thanking each other for every post all of a sudden - because we're not.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> You're wrong, and you're being a petty and pedantically argumentative prick.
> 
> I found the video myself before Spitfire provided the  youtube link again.
> 
> And I didn't realise we were thanking each other for every post all of a sudden - because we're not.


It's ddraig. Best ignored, TBH. Rent-A-Strop.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> You're wrong, and you're being a petty and pedantically argumentative prick.



Have you not come across them before?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Have you not come across them before?


Careful, now. That's two people criticising him. One more, and he's going to start screaming "pile on".


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2021)

pylon?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> pylon?







__





						Pylon Appreciation Society -   Pylon Appreciation Society
					





					pylons.org


----------



## albionism (Aug 1, 2021)

Poor Jeremy, having this utter cock as a brother.








						Watch: Anti-vaxxer Piers Corbyn takes fake bribe from pranksters posing as Astrazeneca reps
					

Anti-vaxxer Piers Corbyn was tricked into ‘accepting’ £10,000 on just one condition: that he stopped criticising AstraZeneca vaccine.The prank was organised by YouTubers Josh Pieters and Archie Manners who pranked the brother of former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn by posing as Astrazeneca...




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 1, 2021)

albionism said:


> Poor Jeremy, having this utter cock as a brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should have waited for evidence he went easy on AZ before outing him. He'll sure he was quite happy to take money off them to 'fight the good fight' but would never have done their bidding. It's like people who turn to rallies with Icke and Katie Hopkins as speakers are going to feel this is a bridge too far.

Ah, I see the flaw in my plan. The fake money


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Apparently he’s saying the video has been maliciously edited to show him in a bad light. Although the part where he gleefully exclaims: “wow, fantastic” at the sight of all that lovely dosh is rather telling. The utter twat.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2021)

I had missed this, from 3 weeks ago, just when covid cases were taking off in Brighton, and the cunt was there for this.   



> NHS Brighton and Hove CCG announced that vaccinations on Hove Lawns were being postponed due to the team facing “disruption during the anti-lockdown measures protest in the city.”
> 
> Social media footage shows protesters, including anti-vaccination campaigner Piers Corbyn, surrounding a health service bus on Saturday.











						Brighton vaccine centre forced to cancel jabs after anti-lockdown protest
					

Social media footage shows anti-lockdown protesters, including Piers Corbyn - who appears to be leading the crowd - surrounding a vaccination bus on Saturday




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2021)

His nephew...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2021)

And, here he is trying, but failing, to defend his actions.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 1, 2021)

With Piers Corbyn providing evidence that at least one leading pro-virus campaigner is willing to bend the truth for cash, there’s also this story of influencers being offered cash to spread the pro-virus message.


----------



## elbows (Aug 1, 2021)

I've deliberately avoided watching any Sky News Australia videos on youtube during this pandemic. But I've seen all sorts of bullshit just from the titles of their videos that the youtube algorithms have promoted to me, so this development does not surprise me at all.









						Sky News Australia barred for week by YouTube over Covid misinformation
					

The digital giant bans the channel from uploading new content for a week over misinformation breaches.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I had missed this, from 3 weeks ago, just when covid cases were taking off in Brighton, and the cunt was there for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fucking out of order, he deserves smack for that


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 1, 2021)

Just 'accidentally' vaccinate the twat.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 1, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Just 'accidentally' vaccinate the twat.



Why would you want to protect Piers Corbyn from COVID? At this point it'd sent a much more effective message if he became seriously ill or died from it.


----------



## keybored (Aug 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Why would you want to protect Piers Corbyn from COVID? At this point it'd sent a much more effective message if he became seriously ill or died from it.


"The establishment got to him, he was too big a threat to the NWO etc."


----------



## LDC (Aug 1, 2021)

It's quite likely that his personal activities have actually resulted in people dying.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Why would you want to protect Piers Corbyn from COVID? At this point it'd sent a much more effective message if he became seriously ill or died from it.


sadly true. He's only got himself to blame for it. 
For a time I genuinely thought he might be mentally unwell. But I just think it's a massive case of complete arrogance. He'll never learn. I suspect if he got covid the only person that wouldn't learn, even if others did think twiace about their stupid worldview, would be Piers Corbyn


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's quite likely that his personal activities have actually resulted in people dying.


They promote it


----------



## existentialist (Aug 1, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> sadly true. He's only got himself to blame for it.
> For a time I genuinely thought he might be mentally unwell. But I just think it's a massive case of complete arrogance. He'll never learn. I suspect if he got covid the only person that wouldn't learn, even if others did think twiace about their stupid worldview, would be Piers Corbyn


It is possible to be both mentally unwell *and* arrogant, you know


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It is possible to be both mentally unwell *and* arrogant, you know


Of course, but in his case I just think he's unassailably up his own flue. He's one that's never going to learn. It's sad to say but covid just might cure us of him. I don't want anyone to die of this fucking nightmare, but I'd also really like Piers Corbyn to stop being a complete cunt


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 1, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Why would you want to protect Piers Corbyn from COVID? At this point it'd sent a much more effective message if he became seriously ill or died from it.


True but he might have to shut the fuck up if he's been vaccinated and his followers might ignore him as a sell out / protein spike risk.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, here he is trying, but failing, to defend his actions.



Fubdementally he's just a bumbling lunatic, isn't he. It's actually scary how some follow him. Can you imagine being so gone that someone like him is a hero. Scary. 

The worst one I have seen of him is him going through the tube some months ago tearing off all the mask signs and gen covid signs. Total disregard for people's health because unshakable faith in your own thoughts. Very strange. True humility is a quality of most people, most people have a humble sense of caution around knowledge. 

Covid deniers are such know it alls, basically. They think their brains have no blindspots.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's quite likely that his personal activities have actually resulted in people dying.


Oh he's got a body count alright. Wish some social scientist could do the math on this... And then put it out across all media. There's no consequences to this stuff at the moment.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 1, 2021)

Check out the recent under cover qanon anonymous pod cast. It's too hours of some of the weirdest shit you will ever hear.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Oh he's got a body count alright. Wish some social scientist could do the math on this... And then put it out across all media. There's no consequences to this stuff at the moment.


There is this site for an American anti-vax loon - hopefully someone will set up something similar for arseholes like him.





__





						Anti-Vaccine Body Count - Home
					





					www.jennymccarthybodycount.com


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 2, 2021)

Found on Twitter. One of Hitchen's Covid heroes....turns out to be an antisemitic peddling crank









						Jews ‘Learned Evil’ From Nazis: Leading COVID-19 Conspiracy Theorist in Germany Loses Publisher Over Antisemitic Comments
					

German COVID-19 conspiracy theorist Sucharit Bhakdi. Photo: Screenshot. A Germany-based microbiologist whose profile surged during the COVID-19 pandemic as he …




					www.algemeiner.com
				




Shocking, I know!


----------



## Flavour (Aug 2, 2021)

that piers corbyn thing is fucking mega


----------



## nosos (Aug 2, 2021)

In the last few days I've been travelling and I had the sense for the first time that people were glaring at me (or at least looking at me in a way that suggested "you're a twat") when I was one of the few masked people in otherwise maskless venues. It was only a handful of occasions, all men 30-50, but I'm sure I wasn't imagining these looks. It leaves me wondering how far anti-mask and anti-vax sentiment has become mainstream.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2021)

nosos said:


> In the last few days I've been travelling and I had the sense for the first time that people were glaring at me (or at least looking at me in a way that suggested "you're a twat") when I was one of the few masked people in otherwise maskless venues. It was only a handful of occasions, all men 30-50, but I'm sure I wasn't imagining these looks. It leaves me wondering how far anti-mask and anti-vax sentiment has become mainstream.


I hope that it didn't discourage you from carrying on doing the right thing...


----------



## nosos (Aug 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I hope that it didn't discourage you from carrying on doing the right thing...


No, if I'm interpreting these looks correctly they can go fuck themselves & I will gladly explain that to them if necessary. I'm just wondering if this is a sign of things to come.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 2, 2021)

nosos said:


> No, if I'm interpreting these looks correctly they can go fuck themselves & I will gladly explain that to them if necessary. I'm just wondering if this is a sign of things to come.


I hope not. People should at least feel free to make the choice to mask up if they want to - they're certainly not harming anyone by doing so.


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 2, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I hope not. People should at least feel free to make the choice to mask up if they want to - they're certainly not harming anyone by doing so.


Yes, it isn’t harming anyone - quite the opposite in fact! And it’s none of anyone else’s business what people choose to wear…


----------



## NoXion (Aug 2, 2021)

glitch hiker said:


> Found on Twitter. One of Hitchen's Covid heroes....turns out to be an antisemitic peddling crank
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooner or later, without fail, the batshit conspiracy crap _always_ loops back to the Jew-hating. It's like a fucking disease.


----------



## nosos (Aug 2, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Sooner or later, without fail, the batshit conspiracy crap _always_ loops back to the Jew-hating. It's like a fucking disease.


This is one of the radicalisation mechanisms, I think. People get drawn into a critique of an evil cabal and gradually the nature of that cabal is defined by those who had a pre-existing commitment to labelling it in this way.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 2, 2021)

some nurk had put up a load of 'naturopathic doctor' covid denial / anti vax bullshit on a notice board at work among the more official stuff.

management conclusion was that people are free to be bloody stupid but not on the premises.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 3, 2021)

STOP THIS FILTH!


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


>





> Breaking free of the silicon valley shackles and censorship is a great first step, connecting with those like minded is the next. Articles – Natural healthcare, natural cures, free expression, spirituality. Mission statements – A meeting place for the un-masked, unvaccinated (covid), awake not woke and open minded society.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 4, 2021)

editor said:


>


had to look after this, and on their articles of interest page is this amazing revelation:
"
Article Of Interest​Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore ... read more"
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
then on the how it works page:
"
Join Today​Joining is Dating4TheAwake is easy!
To join up simply click the button below to create your membership. Membership is only €10 per year.

..." 

looking for the grifter emoji now


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 4, 2021)

is covid 19 a bioweapon?
written by this man here who is barred from being involved in clinical trials by the FDA due to fraud convictions.
(not to be confused with another doctor of the same name who published: Covid-19 is real, exposing the grifters)
Which lead me to this list of books published by simon and schusters with all the usual suspects in the authors list, most of those coming out in August and September
Grifting is alive and well.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2021)

A lot of them are downright gleeful that we will all end up impotent, dead, or disabled after our jabs according to the FB groups I spie. "just wait until they get paralysed rolf!!" for example. 

Vain, antisocial filth a fair chunk of them. Boomers prickling with rage and knowitallism, sat in their pants in front of their laptops.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> ...sat in their pants in front of their laptops.



And, what's wrong with that?   

<posted whilst sitting in my pants in front of my laptop>


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, what's wrong with that?
> 
> <posted whilst sitting in my pants in front of my laptop>


seconded


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> And, what's wrong with that?
> 
> <posted whilst sitting in my pants in front of my laptop>


Fair point


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2021)

These guys are also showing out cock. 

But there's not much problem with thay either I suppose. 

I dunno, sat in front of their laptop trying to also set a cat on fire?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2021)

Extroverted, self-centred men less likely to comply with Covid restrictions, study suggests
					

Non-compliers more likely to leave home to meet friends, for religious reasons, boredom, or because they want to exercise right to freedom




					www.google.com


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Extroverted, self-centred men less likely to comply with Covid restrictions, study suggests
> 
> 
> Non-compliers more likely to leave home to meet friends, for religious reasons, boredom, or because they want to exercise right to freedom
> ...


From the same people who studied Ursine Defecation Patterns in Arboreal Areas.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 4, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> From the same people who studied Ursine Defecation Patterns in Arboreal Areas.


I am always amazed at the number of studies that come out that could have got the exact same answer by paying me a tenner.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2021)

Only just seen this but enjoyed it



> How to resolve this dissonance? People could avoid the crowds, parties, and bars and wear a mask. Or they could jump back into their former ways. But to preserve their belief that they are smart and competent and would never do anything foolish to risk their lives, they will need some self-justifications: Claim that masks impair their breathing, deny that the pandemic is serious, or protest that their “freedom” to do what they want is paramount.











						The Role of Cognitive Dissonance in the Pandemic
					

The minute we make any decision—I think COVID-19 is serious; no, I’m sure it is a hoax—we begin to justify the wisdom of our choice and find reasons to dismiss the alternative.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 4, 2021)

Good comment in Daily Kos somewhere that anti-vaxxers who don't want to be part of an experiment are in fact the control group.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 4, 2021)

emanymton said:


> I am always amazed at the number of studies that come out that could have got the exact same answer by paying me a tenner.


Sure you could get more than a tenner out of the idiots.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 4, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> is covid 19 a bioweapon?
> written by this man here who is barred from being involved in clinical trials by the FDA due to fraud convictions.
> (not to be confused with another doctor of the same name who published: Covid-19 is real, exposing the grifters)
> Which lead me to this list of books published by simon and schusters with all the usual suspects in the authors list, most of those coming out in August and September
> Grifting is alive and well.


I hadn't done my research properly   
It's actually the same guy pushing the same story
ooopss

He is also promoted by the UKMFA lot and has a 
wait for it
4 1/2 hour video explaining everything
I won't review it


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Extroverted, self-centred men less likely to comply with Covid restrictions, study suggests
> 
> 
> Non-compliers more likely to leave home to meet friends, for religious reasons, boredom, or because they want to exercise right to freedom
> ...


Does anyone else find that link somehow just goes to a small image of the Guardian G, or is that just me?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 4, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone else find that link somehow just goes to a small image of the Guardian G, or is that just me?



Works fine for me.




emanymton said:


> I am always amazed at the number of studies that come out that could have got the exact same answer by paying me a tenner.



I'm guessing that the value lies in rigorously demonstrating something scientifically, rather than just "well yeah, that _feels_ right".

People _feel_ a large amount of contradictory things.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 4, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Works fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _feel _like you are not telling us everything


----------



## NoXion (Aug 4, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I _feel _like you are not telling us everything



?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 4, 2021)

NoXion said:


> ?


poor late evening attempt at humour
e2a: I keep forgetting other people don't live inside my head


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh dear, never mind 





__





						Fitness enthusiast, 42, who rejected vaccine, dies of Covid | Coronavirus | The Guardian
					

John Eyers had been climbing mountains four weeks before his death in intensive care




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## kabbes (Aug 5, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone else worry that all this is going to cause serious long-lasting division amongst people?


I’m not convinced you have the cause and effect the right way round, there.  At the very least, it’s a case of positive feedback rather than purely in the direction you perceive it. An increased atomisation of society created the conditions for conspiracism rather than vice versa.


----------



## LDC (Aug 5, 2021)

Saw some anti-vax stencil graffiti near where I live last night, was a line of syringes with POISON and VACCINE above and below each one. Right on a main pedestrian area near a large supermarket. It's something that's taken an amount of commitment and organisation; making a stencil, buying spray paint, going out. Wondered what demographic is doing that, some younger white hippie natural health type I'd have thought most likely.

(We scraped it off btw.)


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2021)

I was waiting to get in the lift yesterday with an elderly woman in her 70s. She was wearing a 'mask exempt' badge. I was going to let her take the lift on her own but she insisted. When I told her she's almost certainly going to be safe in my company seeing as I've had two jabs and caught covid, she told  me she won't take the vaccine 'for a couple of years' until it's 'fully tested.'

I politely suggested that it is, and that she should to no avail. I really worry about vulnerable people like her.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 5, 2021)

editor said:


> I was waiting to get in the lift yesterday with a woman in her 70s. She was wearing a mass exempt badge. I was going to let her take the lift on her own but she insisted. When I told her she's almost certainly going to be safe seeing as I've had two jabs and caught covid, she told  me she won't take the vaccine 'for a couple of years' until it's 'fully tested.'
> 
> I politely suggested that it is, and that she should to no avail. I really worry about vulnerable people like her.


I have the same problem with someone I'm very fond of. She has the exact same approach. She's not antivax, wears a mask everywhere and generally avoids crowds but just will not take the vaccine for the same reasons. The discovery of new side effects, however minor and however rare, doesn't help. 
_
'How do you know side effects won't become apparent much further down the line?'_ and no matter how much I say it's extremely unlikely and that catching covid will do far more damage than any possible vax side effects it doesn't go in. She has shown me stuff that is very obviously antivax loon bullshit and it makes me really angry with people spreading this shit. Thankfully she's not vulnerable and will probably have a mild case but it still worries me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2021)

Anything that can do something a couple of years down the line that will fit into the incredibly small dose would be a wonder of science ...

And in any case what these people never know is that there are at least FOUR distinct covid vaccine technologies in play.


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 5, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Does anyone else find that link somehow just goes to a small image of the Guardian G, or is that just me?


Direct Graun link: 

Extroverted, self-centred men less likely to comply with Covid restrictions, study suggests


----------



## pug (Aug 5, 2021)

Cant wait for their next groundbreaking article  BEAR - SHITS IN WOODS


----------



## tony.c (Aug 7, 2021)

Another anti-vaxxer dies of covid.









						Anti-vaxxer dies of Covid after mocking ‘experimental vaccine’
					

An anti-vaxxer nightclub manager has died of Covid-19 after mocking people for getting the “experimental” vaccine.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Another anti-vaxxer dies of covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell I did a search for "unvaccinated" on Facebook and the place is crawling with groups ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 7, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Another anti-vaxxer dies of covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> " Who knows who is right or wrong. If I’m wrong I’ll hold my hand up *but I will not stay silent.*”



You will now.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 7, 2021)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Good comment in Daily Kos somewhere that anti-vaxxers who don't want to be part of an experiment are in fact the control group.



We should thank them for their service.


----------



## Supine (Aug 7, 2021)

NoXion said:


> We should thank them for their service.


While they’re still alive


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 7, 2021)

tony.c said:


> Another anti-vaxxer dies of covid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evolution at work.


----------



## miss direct (Aug 7, 2021)

The guy who painted my new home said he won't be getting his second vaccine. He's 22, and after the first jab was so ill he was kept in hospital. Can't really blame him for being reluctant to get the second.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 7, 2021)

miss direct said:


> The guy who painted my new home said he won't be getting his second vaccine. He's 22, and after the first jab was so ill he was kept in hospital. Can't really blame him for being reluctant to get the second.


To be honest I think that’s fair enough.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 7, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell I did a search for "unvaccinated" on Facebook and the place is crawling with groups ...


Yep


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 7, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You will now.


Post of the week


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 7, 2021)

What I find interesting is the "sitting duck" thing. Surely they must, somewhere within, be thinking "shit I might catch it. Long covid. Death, etc". That MUST be a factor now in their thinking. As has been said, they ARE now the control group. . I bet there's a few nails being chewed everywhere, suppressed, warded off a little with a little dive down the rabbit hole here and there for comfort. They must feel like the target has shifted to them, even as they hold onto the idea its not real.  I still get creeped out by covid, even with my two jabs.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 7, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> What I find interesting is the "sitting duck" thing. Surely they must, somewhere within, be thinking "shit I might catch it. Long covid. Death, etc". That MUST be a factor now in their thinking. As has been said, they ARE now the control group. . I bet there's a few nails being chewed everywhere, suppressed, warded off a little with a little dive down the rabbit hole here and there for comfort. They must feel like the target has shifted to them, even as they hold onto the idea its not real.  I still get creeped out by covid, even with my two jabs.


the thing is, there are so many flavours of them you can't really tell.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 7, 2021)

What can I do to persuade my son to get vaccinated? He's reluctant because he "has no evidence the vaccination has been properly tested", saying it was made too fast to be safe.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What can I do to persuade my son to get vaccinated? He's reluctant because he "has no evidence the vaccination has been properly tested", saying it was made too fast to be safe.


Here's a few reasons:

*FACT:* Studies found that the two initial vaccines are both about 95% effective — and reported no serious or life-threatening side effects. There are many reasons why the COVID-19 vaccines could be developed so quickly. Here are just a few:


The COVID-19 vaccines from Pfizer/BioNTech and Moderna were created with a method that has been in development for years, so the companies could start the vaccine development process early in the pandemic.
China isolated and shared genetic information about COVID-19 promptly, so scientists could start working on vaccines.
The vaccine developers didn’t skip any testing steps, but conducted some of the steps on an overlapping schedule to gather data faster.
Vaccine projects had plenty of resources, as governments invested in research and/or paid for vaccines in advance.
Some types of COVID-19 vaccines were created using messenger RNA (mRNA), which allows a faster approach than the traditional way that vaccines are made.
Social media helped companies find and engage study volunteers, and many were willing to help with COVID-19 vaccine research.
Because COVID-19 is so contagious and widespread, it did not take long to see if the vaccine worked for the study volunteers who were vaccinated.
Companies began making vaccines early in the process — even before FDA authorization — so some supplies were ready when authorization occurred.









						COVID-19 Vaccines: Myth Versus Fact
					

Two of our experts review some common myths circulating about the vaccine and clear up confusion with reliable facts.




					www.hopkinsmedicine.org


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What can I do to persuade my son to get vaccinated? He's reluctant because he "has no evidence the vaccination has been properly tested", saying it was made too fast to be safe.




vaccine talk evidence based forum if he is on facebook where he can get facts, loads of facts, and more facts


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 7, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> vaccine talk evidence based forum if he is on facebook where he can get facts, loads of facts, and more facts


Yebbut but you can prove anything with _facts_


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 7, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Yebbut but you can prove anything with _facts_


only with FACT actually


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What can I do to persuade my son to get vaccinated? He's reluctant because he "has no evidence the vaccination has been properly tested", saying it was made too fast to be safe.


I actually used to work in pharma and the whole research procedure was entirely as normal for the vaccines - what it does show, though, is how most of the time in drug development is down to bureaucratic delays rather than testing, which are not about any sort of thorough examination of the statistics, just slowness. In this case there was clearly a lot of push to cut those delays and have things actually looked at on time. The trials themselves were very standard in their length, just like they would be in any other case.

ETA: I'm aware that I am just some twat on the internet but this is what I say to people IRL if that comes up.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 7, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What can I do to persuade my son to get vaccinated? He's reluctant because he "has no evidence the vaccination has been properly tested", saying it was made too fast to be safe.



These articles helped to persuade a couple of people I know.









						The Covid vaccine arrived quickly – but there's every reason to trust it | Charlotte Summers
					

It’s safe, it works, and it gives a tantalising glimpse of what else might be achieved given sufficient political will, says Dr Charlotte Summers, of the University of Cambridge




					www.theguardian.com
				












						How has a Covid vaccine been developed so quickly?
					

Analysis: Funding and high public interest contributed to slashing of research and approval time




					www.theguardian.com
				












						The vaccine miracle: how scientists waged the battle against Covid-19
					

We trace the extraordinary research effort, from the discovery of the virus’s structure to the start of inoculations this week




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 7, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I actually used to work in pharma and the whole research procedure was entirely as normal for the vaccines - what it does show, though, is how most of the time in drug development is down to bureaucratic delays rather than testing, which are not about any sort of thorough examination of the statistics, just slowness. In this case there was clearly a lot of push to cut those delays and have things actually looked at on time. The trials themselves were very standard in their length, just like they would be in any other case.
> 
> ETA: I'm aware that I am just some twat on the internet but this is what I say to people IRL if that comes up.


Oh and the thing that's everywhere about how "they've not finished the trials" is a complete (deliberate) misunderstanding of how clinical trials work. Phase IV trials _always_ take place _after_ a drug is released and used - they're enhanced monitoring once it's in general use. Phase III has been completed with the vaccines.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2021)

People don’t really believe what they’re _told_.  _Ask_ him in good faith and with openness how long he thinks a vaccine _should_ take to come to market and why?  What are the steps?  What is involved in each step?  How much time does that add up to?  Maybe he can then come to see that it is a fear of unknown things rather than the scientific objection he believes it to be


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 9, 2021)

not UK, but still lol









						Rightwing radio host and anti-vaxxer dies of Covid
					

Dick Farrel was a vociferous critic of Dr Anthony Fauci and urged people not to get vaccinated




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 9, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> not UK, but still lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It was so unexpected"


----------



## Cloo (Aug 9, 2021)

This is a truly special example of idiocy - antivaxxers try to STORM the BBC. At the building they moved out of 8 years ago. And these are the guys who apparently 'do their research':









						Violent clashes as protesters try to storm old BBC HQ during jab passport march
					

Anti-vaccine passport demonstrators have tried to storm the old BBC headquarters in London in retaliation to the Government set to introduce the new Covid policy from next month




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Cloo (Aug 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> does anyone else worry that all this is going to cause serious long-lasting division amongst people?


I worry that this whole thing of 'making things that shouldn't be partisan, partisan' is a massive issue for the world. Belief or otherwise in the existence of climate change or COVID should not be a matter of political affiliation, and it's doing huge damage. 

Unfortunately the whole coporate machine that started with the tabacco industry trying to cover up the link between lung cancer and smoking, then moved on to fossil fuel industry trying to minimise climate change as 'bad for business' has now just rollwed into social media where you don't even need corporate backing to their work for them in terms of 'climate change is a hoax' or 'everything needs to go back to normal now, COVID was never a real problem/is over now'


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 9, 2021)

Poundland Capitol Hill Riot


----------



## Cloo (Aug 9, 2021)

I presume that their gripe now is 'vaccine passports' and that some places still want you to wear masks? And that they think we're on a slipperly slope to the government making vaccination compulsory?


----------



## spitfire (Aug 9, 2021)

The 2 bellends in the maroon berets are attracting attention from the last people you'd want to be attracting attention from if they prove to have been walting about town.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 9, 2021)

and hats, of all the words she could have used... 

*‘Crap hat’*
A derogatory term used by members of the Parachute Regiment to describe a person who belongs to any other regiment or unit than their own.


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 9, 2021)

spitfire said:


> The 2 bellends in the maroon berets are attracting attention from the last people you'd want to be attracting attention from if they prove to have been walting about town.



If they are Walts and they're identified I'm guessing it won't end well for them.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 9, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> If they are Walts and they're identified I'm guessing it won't end well for them.



If indeed, it's pretty brazen if they are. There's a fair bit of video going about of both of them.

eta: they're definitely bellends that much is confirmed.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 9, 2021)

Why were they storming it? Seems oddly specific


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 9, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> If they are Walts and they're identified I'm guessing it won't end well for them.


Whats a Walt?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Whats a Walt?


Disnae matter.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 9, 2021)

Posted on the wrong thread earlier.   

Might have been posted before & apologies if it has. Feel sorry for his family.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Whats a Walt?


Walter Mitty AKA a fantasist.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## RedRedRose (Aug 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> There's a link in the tweet but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The sheer hilarity of the top comment on the video.


----------



## Raheem (Aug 10, 2021)

Jeff Robinson said:


> not UK, but still lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last paragraph of that is a bit down the pan.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


>




Well the anti-vaxxers are always saying they like to do their own research, this shows how bad it is!


----------



## LDC (Aug 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> and hats, of all the words she could have used...
> 
> *‘Crap hat’*
> A derogatory term used by members of the Parachute Regiment to describe a person who belongs to any other regiment or unit than their own.





That group (Guardians300) has the logo that a bunch of people had at a demo recently had on their tshirts and I asked if anyone recognised it. Looked like they were 'bodyguarding' that Kate Shemirani. Think they're a group worth keeping an eye on.

I'd bet my money those 2 being legitimate tbh.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That group (Guardians300) has the logo that a bunch of people had at a demo recently had on their tshirts and I asked if anyone recognised it. Looked like they were 'bodyguarding' that Kate Shemirani. Think they're a group worth keeping an eye on.
> 
> I'd bet my money those 2 being legitimate tbh.



Yeah, I reckon you're right.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That group (Guardians300) has the logo that a bunch of people had at a demo recently had on their tshirts and I asked if anyone recognised it. Looked like they were 'bodyguarding' that Kate Shemirani. Think they're a group worth keeping an eye on.
> 
> I'd bet my money those 2 being legitimate tbh.



Freeloons of Land -



> "To be the world leader in the provision of a universally applicable common law training model and its creation of communities, enabling people and communities to develop autonomy in their knowledge, skills and beliefs, providing the support they need to stand in their sovereign power.”
> 
> Guardians 300 act as a global focal point for the practical application of common law and the re- establishment of unalienable and inalienable rights for all men and women, according to the established constitution of our country.
> 
> Our infrastructure will provide a smooth and progressive way of learning and applying principles of common law training, and certifying people in its practical application throughout the world. Our trainers will maintain the highest level of competence and professional standards, providing a model for others to follow.



They offer training for the likes of 'Common Law Constables'. 






__





						Guardians 300
					






					guardians300.com


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> The 2 bellends in the maroon berets are attracting attention from the last people you'd want to be attracting attention from if they prove to have been walting about town.




Oh they're acting like bellends, so there's no way they could be real paras.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Freeloons of Land -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That training in full:

Step 1 - Act like a bellend
Step 2 - Say magic words
Step 3 - Get tasered
Step 4 - Enjoy another great freeman success


----------



## IC3D (Aug 10, 2021)

They seem to actually be ex paras offering direct action training too some pretty unhinged people.
Gets popcorn.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Aug 10, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Oh they're acting like bellends, so there's no way they could be real paras.


I'm not that au fait with the levels of adherence to uniform codes in the Paras, but I strongly suspect that anyone wearing their beret like a flat cap or a beanie, with the cap badge around the earole, while serving, would get a fair battering of the earole in question from an NCO with a Very Loud Voice. I'll refrain from agreeing with you re the connection between Paras and bellends, just in case one of them comes down in a shower of birdshit and takes issue with me on the matter


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 10, 2021)

As I said before, theres quite a few anti-vax types in a small anarchist facebook group I'm in. One of them posted the following:

"I've read up on the dangers of nano-medicine and PEG delivered mRNA?  Do we have to support all biotech and biopharma advances?"

If you disagree with these people you are 'shilling for big pharma' and a 'fake anarchist' who 'sides with the fascist state'.

Some of these clowns like to say that they are 'not anti-vaccine' just 'against the covid vaccine, because it has been rushed'. One of these twats says he's not ruling out having the vaccine. But he contradicts this by constantly posting alarmist nonsense about it on his page.

I've been countering their nonsense in the group, as have others, but it seems to be a waste of time regarding how they see things. If you post something that's not from one of their loonspud sites then they just accuse you of posting stuff from the MSM and not questioning it and thus not being a 'proper anarchist'.

I've considered leaving the group, but my posts taking the piss out of the anti-vaxxers are popular.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 10, 2021)

I found it quite depressing that the posts defending a right wing anti-MSM 'news' site and anti-vaxx shit were quite popular on the local nextdoor site. At least the twat seems to have shut up for the present.

I did mean to ask him exactly which stories the MSM wouldn't touch that the 'hoest, truthful' site he was promoting did cover. I have a feeling the answer would be quite entertaining.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 10, 2021)

The crossover between anti-vaxx and FOTL rubbish is pretty strong now


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 10, 2021)

Wearing "mixed dress" ie just part of the uniform with civvies is Not a Good Look, and is usually against regulations.

perhaps some real paras need to "have a word" ...


----------



## existentialist (Aug 10, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Wearing "mixed dress" ie just part of the uniform with civvies is Not a Good Look, and is usually against regulations.
> 
> perhaps some real paras need to "have a word" ...


I expect that the Waltfinder-General is on the case...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 10, 2021)

One of the anti-vaxxers in that facebook group I'm in has just posted the following article in response to me: 









						Why most people who now die with Covid in England have had a vaccination | David Spiegelhalter and Anthony Masters
					

Don’t think of this as a bad sign, it’s exactly what’s expected from an effective but imperfect jab




					www.theguardian.com
				




This person seems to be implying that the vaccines are ineffective, or dangerous.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> One of the anti-vaxxers in that facebook group I'm in has just posted the following article in response to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you ask if he read the article?
e2a: past the headline


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 10, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> did you ask if he read the article?
> e2a: past the headline


My impression was that the person did read it, because they said they thought the author of it 'thought the deaths were a good thing'. But I'm assuming I guess. They may not have given it a proper read.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 10, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> did you ask if he read the article?
> e2a: past the headline


I just asked them. And I pointed out the good news about effectiveness against the Delta variant in the article that they seem to have simply ignored, or not read.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> My impression was that the person did read it, because they said *they thought the author of it 'thought the deaths were a good thing*'. But I'm assuming I guess. They may not have given it a proper read.


really?
well I suppose they are deluded.


Count Cuckula said:


> I just asked them. And I pointed out the good news about effectiveness against the Delta variant in the article that they seem to have simply ignored, or not read.


It will be interesting to hear their response.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> My impression was that the person did read it, because they said they thought the author of it 'thought the deaths were a good thing'. But I'm assuming I guess. They may not have given it a proper read.



a lot of times they see a headline that is negative toward vaccines and just post without reading, a lot of others see it and do likewise.....(edit) in fact the other week one posted a similar story to the one in your post from a US outfit called msnbc (?) I responded by pointing out they are owned by a billionaire mate of Obama’s, I never got a reply 😂


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 10, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> really?
> well I suppose they are deluded.
> 
> It will be interesting to hear their response.


No reply from that person yet. But someone else has chimed in with this comment:

"but wasn’t the human immune system more than 95% effective most of the time except for an early peak at 7% CFR but which has been declining since. It appears now to stand at 2% overall. “CFR can be strongly explained by age, but also by obesity and underlying diseases, for example, coronary heart disease, diabetes, and hypertension.” How can we really measure the difference between vaccinated and non vaccinated populations in terms of outcomes? We would need an unvaccinated control group to measure against. I guess most interesting currently is the USA where they say all the deaths are of unvaccinated people, but that appears at odds with the findings reported in the Guardian article."


----------



## Supine (Aug 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> No reply from that person yet. But someone else has chimed in with this comment:
> 
> "but wasn’t the human immune system more than 95% effective most of the time except for an early peak at 7% CFR but which has been declining since. It appears now to stand at 2% overall. “CFR can be strongly explained by age, but also by obesity and underlying diseases, for example, coronary heart disease, diabetes, and hypertension.” How can we really measure the difference between vaccinated and non vaccinated populations in terms of outcomes? We would need an unvaccinated control group to measure against. I guess most interesting currently is the USA where they say all the deaths are of unvaccinated people, but that appears at odds with the findings reported in the Guardian article."



I’d be tempted to ignore them. My blood pressure couldn’t stand it


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 10, 2021)

Supine said:


> I’d be tempted to ignore them. My blood pressure couldn’t stand it


Yeah, I know what you mean.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean.


my LOLometer went sky high at this, not that I am a scientifically educated person but you know: my bullshitometere broke at exactly the same time.
#insert duning krueger drink advert here#


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 11, 2021)

bit annoyed that even after 3 weeks after my second jab i am still not bluetooth enabled.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 11, 2021)

ah, shame 









						Fact check: No, the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine will not make your body Bluetooth connectable
					

A viral video inaccurately claims the Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine makes people Bluetooth connectable. There is no evidence to support this.




					eu.usatoday.com


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 11, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> ah, shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should have held out for the Pfizer obv.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 11, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> ah, shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cue to start setting up dummy hotspots and devices with suspicious names


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> ah, shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The video begins with a man sitting at a counter describing his COVID-19 vaccine side effects.
> 
> “The only problem is that everywhere I go -- everywhere I go everything is starting to connect to my, man, like Bluetooth connectivity,” he says before showing the cameraman his phone with the option to connect to a Bluetooth device called “AstraZeneca_ChAdOx1-S.”
> 
> A second video, attached to the first video and showing @al_janabi's TikTok username, shows the same man walking up to a TV and holding his hand up until a message that reads “Connecting to AstraZeneca_ChAdOx1-S….” appears on the screen.




That's got to be someone just on a wind-up, surely?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 11, 2021)

A friend of mine, who's some way down the Covid rabbit hole, was explaining to me how people who had been vaccinated became magnetic. I invited him to demonstrate, given that I'm double-vaccinated. Needless to say, it failed...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> A friend of mine, who's some way down the Covid rabbit hole, was explaining to me how people who had been vaccinated became magnetic. I invited him to demonstrate, given that I'm double-vaccinated. Needless to say, it failed...



Wrong vaccine, mate, it's Moderna that people need to fear!


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 11, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I expect that the Waltfinder-General is on the case...



Apparently they are ex-paras, and have now been identified thanks to current paras who are not happy about it:

Parachute Regiment veterans reported to police over anti-vaccine protest that stormed BBC building

"Two Parachute Regiment veterans have been reported to police for taking part in a violent anti-vaccination protest at a BBC site, after fellow paratroopers were called on to track them down.
Protesters opposing vaccine passports and child vaccinations tried to get into the former BBC studios in West London, seemingly unaware the broadcaster had moved production of its main news programme out of the building in 2013.
Images from the protest at the former BBC Television Centre, which showed two members of the crowd wearing the distinctive maroon beret of the Parachute Regiment, caused anger among veterans and serving personnel.
Speaking exclusively to The Telegraph, former Parachute Regiment Major Andrew Fox said within 30 minutes of highlighting the incident, the airborne forces community had identified the pair and passed him their details. 
One of the men, Marco Bruin, was a member of Support Company in 2PARA. The other man, Ricky Regan, was discharged from the army in 2011 for refusing to deploy to Afghanistan."


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

If you think your job is bad, try this:



These guys were the #1 anti-vaxx-attracting hotspot across the road from the Speakers' Corner. I had a chat with them and they're basically under siege from every passing wobbleloon in town.

As I was chatting, some middle aged, chopsy hippy American woman blew in, howling, "are you guys fooor reeeeaaaalll?"


----------



## IC3D (Aug 11, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> cue to start setting up dummy hotspots and devices with suspicious names


My mobile hotspot has been called Covid -19 5g test signal for over a year


----------



## Storm Fox (Aug 12, 2021)

editor said:


> If you think your job is bad, try this:
> 
> View attachment 283191
> 
> ...


Spreading 5G and a communist health care system.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 12, 2021)

Talking to a mate (just met really) who's a bit vaccine suspicious and I said about the lunatic stories being put about:
"they're even saying it makes you magnetic - there's videos on youtube of people with spoons stuck to their arms"
"and does it?"
"no"


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2021)

editor said:


> If you think your job is bad, try this:


That is my job


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 12, 2021)

editor said:


> wobbleloon



Wobbleloon. 

I am so nicking that!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## LDC (Aug 12, 2021)

My friend's ex (who I have mentioned on here) who's fully at the most bonkers end of the anti-vax/conspiracy stuff is apparently now going on about how masks have worms in them or something? Anyone else come across this?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> My friend's ex (who I have mentioned on here) who's fully at the most bonkers end of the anti-vax/conspiracy stuff is apparently now going on about how masks have worms in them or something? Anyone else come across this?











						Fibres from masks and swabs aren’t 'Morgellons' - Full Fact
					

Several videos on social media give false warnings about ‘Morgellons’ in face masks and Covid-19 test swabs.




					fullfact.org
				




Yeah, it's a new twist on an old craziness


----------



## LDC (Aug 12, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Fibres from masks and swabs aren’t 'Morgellons' - Full Fact
> 
> 
> Several videos on social media give false warnings about ‘Morgellons’ in face masks and Covid-19 test swabs.
> ...



Thanks, thought it sounded like Morgellons, wasn't sure if something else was going on.


----------



## elbows (Aug 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> My friend's ex (who I have mentioned on here) who's fully at the most bonkers end of the anti-vax/conspiracy stuff is apparently now going on about how masks have worms in them or something? Anyone else come across this?


Shouldnt be an issue as long as Dune masks with thumpers are avoided.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 12, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> View attachment 283254


When I was a kid my Dad (a 'born again' christian) objected to me having the measles vaccine - said it had body parts from fetuses in it or something. Made me feel uncomfortable about having it and told me to tell my head of house that I didn't want the jab, which I did.

Fortunately it had already been agreed upon, and my head of house said that I had to have the jab. And I'm glad he put his foot down.

And fortunately I've seen from Dad's facebook account (I don't have anything to do with him anymore) that he has had his covid jabs.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> My friend's ex (who I have mentioned on here) who's fully at the most bonkers end of the anti-vax/conspiracy stuff is apparently now going on about how masks have worms in them or something? Anyone else come across this?


yes, that's soooooo december 2020, or roughly that time.

carcigens in the tests too had massive traction and was being ranted about by a few 10s of k of Michaels on Whatsapp for ages.

barely a lamppost free of loon memes in this part of central london

what's common at the moment is just straight plain and boring the "vacinne will eventually paralise you".


----------



## LDC (Aug 12, 2021)

She's run off abroad with the kids to avoid the vaccines/plandemic/controlling elites/etc. It's not looking good for this getting sorted out, what a mess. She has dual nationality, no real connections in the UK, and works online (as a shaman/healer ffs) so in theory could never need to come back here.


----------



## belboid (Aug 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> She's run off abroad with the kids to avoid the vaccines/plandemic/controlling elites/etc. It's not looking good for this getting sorted out, what a mess. She has dual nationality, no real connections in the UK, and works online (as a shaman/healer ffs) so in theory could never need to come back here.


what an eejit.  everyone knows the elites are _everywhere_, that's kinda their point.


----------



## Dogsauce (Aug 12, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> View attachment 283254


I thought people were getting booted off Twitter for exactly this kind of dishonest bollocks? Slack fucks.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 12, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> She's run off abroad with the kids to avoid the vaccines/plandemic/controlling elites/etc. It's not looking good for this getting sorted out, what a mess. She has dual nationality, no real connections in the UK, and works online (as a shaman/healer ffs) so in theory could never need to come back here.


sounds like a constant state of distress. v sad in many ways.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 12, 2021)

belboid said:


> what an eejit.  everyone knows the elites are _everywhere_, that's kinda their point.


It would be a bit pointless if NWO only applied to somewhere like the IoW as it would be easy to avoid.


----------



## LDC (Aug 13, 2021)

Some interesting and worrying stuff here connected to those 2 ex/soldiers spotted on the last anti-vax/lockdown demo in London.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 13, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I thought people were getting booted off Twitter for exactly this kind of dishonest bollocks? Slack fucks.



That's a Facebook post. They're worse than Twitter when it comes to dealing with misinformation on their platform.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 13, 2021)

QAnon father kills his two children.








						QAnon father confesses to murdering his children with a fishing spear over ‘serpent monster’ conspiracy
					

Father allegedly told law enforcement he thought serpent DNA would turn children into monsters. Justin Vallejo reports




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 13, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> It would be a bit pointless if NWO only applied to somewhere like the IoW as it would be easy to avoid.


NWO/IOW? Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 13, 2021)

__





						Solicitor who rubbished vaccine dies of Covid | RollOnFriday
					

Welcomed disease




					www.rollonfriday.com
				




Feel sorry for this guys friends and family, he’d almost certainly be alive otherwise


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 13, 2021)

Our friendly Rampling more than happy to get paid at events featuring all the things he's using opposition to to farm clicks


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> When I was a kid my Dad (a 'born again' christian) objected to me having the measles vaccine - said it had body parts from fetuses in it or something. Made me feel uncomfortable about having it and told me to tell my head of house that I didn't want the jab, which I did.
> 
> Fortunately it had already been agreed upon, and my head of house said that I had to have the jab. And I'm glad he put his foot down.
> 
> And fortunately I've seen from Dad's facebook account (I don't have anything to do with him anymore) that he has had his covid jabs.


What's a head of house?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 13, 2021)

maomao said:


> What's a head of house?


I went to a C of E High School (later changing to call itself a 'foundation' school after New Labour were elected to government in 1997). We were divided up into' houses'. At my school all the houses were named after locations of Cathedrals. For example: Rochester, Canterbury and Exeter. The Head of House was the teacher who was in charge of our house. And the one I referred to was also my Mathematics teacher for a while.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 13, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I went to a C of E High School. We were divided up into' houses'. At my school all the houses were named after Cathedral citites. For example, Rochester, Canterbury and Exeter. The Head of House was the teacher who was in charge of our house. And the one I refered to was also my Mathematics teacher for a while.



Both my secondary schools had the 'house system'. although one named their four houses after famous ships, like Discovery.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## maomao (Aug 13, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I went to a C of E High School (later changing to call itself a 'foundation' school when New Labour were elected to government in 1997). We were divided up into' houses'. At my school all the houses were named after locations of Cathedrals. For example, Rochester, Canterbury and Exeter. The Head of House was the teacher who was in charge of our house. And the one I refered to was also my Mathematics teacher for a while.


I was suspicious it was a public school thing. Also just curious because measles vaccines are usually given well before school age, even before the mmr. 

I had a reaction to the first half of the measle vaccine in the mid 70s. Then somehow got the measles twice and then had to have the mmr to attend school in the US when I was twelve so hopefully I should be immune to the fucking disease by now.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 13, 2021)

maomao said:


> I was suspicious it was a public school thing. Also just curious because measles vaccines are usually given well before school age, even before the mmr.
> 
> I had a reaction to the first half of the measle vaccine in the mid 70s. Then somehow got the measles twice and then had to have the mmr to attend school in the US when I was twelve so hopefully I should be immune to the fucking disease by now.


Your mobile phone reception must be outstanding though!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Both my secondary schools had the 'house system'. although one named their four houses after famous ships, like Discovery.  🤷‍♂️


At our school the house sytem could be quite competitive, though it only went so far really, and fortunately it wasn't too bad in that way.

I hated school though. I enjoyed some of the subjects, such as Eng Lit and Art and playing football. But I hated the vast majority of the kids and the headmaster who took over was a prick, as were one or two of the teachers.

Anyway, this is somewhat straying from the topic of the thread.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

I think we went to the same school


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 13, 2021)

I had houses in both my state primary and state secondary school. I was in Penshurst at primary school and Leeke in secondary.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 13, 2021)

The boy's grammar I went to back in the 1970's had a house system (ours were named after 19th century capitalists), the only effect it really had that I can remember was that we were divided into sports teams based on house rather than form.
The comprehensive where my wife teaches and our youngest daughter went doesn't have a house system nor IIRC did the comp where our 3 older kids went. Apart from places like Eton (and Hogwarts) I would imagine it's the kind of thing that has largely vanished.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

Just checked and school I went to still does have houses. Was state grammar and now merged with girls' school - again mainly for sports. Was modelled on public school I think though, looks like it still is.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 13, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> NWO/IOW? Coincidence? I think not!



David Icke lives on the IOW...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 13, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> David Icke lives on the IOW...


That's what he wants you to think....


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 13, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> As I said before, theres quite a few anti-vax types in a small anarchist facebook group I'm in. One of them posted the following:
> 
> "I've read up on the dangers of nano-medicine and PEG delivered mRNA?  Do we have to support all biotech and biopharma advances?"
> 
> ...


Guessing you may well have seen this already, but have you tried posting this/what did they make of it if so? Anarchy, Lockdown and Crypto-Eugenics: A critical response from some anarchists in Wales & England


BillRiver said:


> Apparently they are ex-paras, and have now been identified thanks to current paras who are not happy about it:
> 
> Parachute Regiment veterans reported to police over anti-vaccine protest that stormed BBC building
> 
> "Two Parachute Regiment veterans have been reported to police for taking part in a violent anti-vaccination protest at a BBC site, after fellow paratroopers were called on to track them down... The other man, Ricky Regan, was discharged from the army in 2011 for refusing to deploy to Afghanistan."


I mean, on one hand I can sympathise with him because I wouldn't want to deploy to Afghanistan either, but on the other hand it is pretty funny to go around wearing your veteran outfit when you got kicked out of the army because you weren't keen on going anywhere where a war might be happening.


cupid_stunt said:


> Wobbleloon.
> 
> I am so nicking that!


Might cause a bit of offence to IWW members?  


(Fwiw, I think the comp I went to claimed to have some kind of half-arsed house system, from what I remember I feel like it didn't really matter that much though?)


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Just checked and school I went to still does have houses. Was state grammar and now merged with girls' school - again mainly for sports. Was modelled on public school I think though, looks like it still is.



I believe a lot of “super heads” have introduced house systems to the schools they’re sent to “rescue”.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh that will help tremendously  . The house systems at my school seem to have been selected so that one or two houses had kids much better at sports than the others.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 13, 2021)

tony.c said:


> QAnon father kills his two children.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matthew Taylor Coleman went from a devout Christian praising God to an alleged follower of QAnon enlightened by the Illuminati.


Not sure that is quite the jump the article wants to suggest it is.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 13, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I believe a lot of “super heads” have introduced house systems to the schools they’re sent to “rescue”.


Cargo cult education.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 13, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Oh that will help tremendously  . The house systems at my school seem to have been selected so that one or two houses had kids much better at sports than the others.


Our school was split into houses as there were 1800 pupils there.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 13, 2021)

Only a couple of hundred in mine so houses were mainly for sports.


----------



## LDC (Aug 13, 2021)

The Winter Oak publishing thing (an anarchist project) seems to have gone full on Great Reset/covid conspiracy.









						Fascism Rebranded: Exposing the Great Reset
					

by Paul Cudenec I didn’t see the Covid moment coming, of course. Who could have imagined, even at the start of 2020, that we were heading into a Brave New World of lockdowns and curfews, of travel …




					winteroak.org.uk
				




Their Twitter full of Right Said Fred etc.

E2A: Ah, on a background of more dodgy stuff. In defence of anarchism and antifascism: a reply to the Winter Oak

A one person project by Paul Cudenec apparently.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 13, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Guessing you may well have seen this already, but have you tried posting this/what did they make of it if so? Anarchy, Lockdown and Crypto-Eugenics: A critical response from some anarchists in Wales & England


No I've not read that yet. I'll have to give it a read. Thankyou for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 13, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The Winter Oak publishing thing (an anarchist project) seems to have gone full on Great Reset/covid conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Architects For Social Housing and that Essex Heckler thing that changes its name every few months were more disappointing, but Winter Oak/Acorn has definitely been dodgy for quite a while (follow-up piece/reply to a reply to that here).


Count Cuckula said:


> No I've not read that yet. I'll have to give it a read. Thankyou for bringing it to my attention.


Having had a look, I've just seen that there's another follow-up/reply to a reply to that piece here:








						Crypto-eugenics, biopower and “Freedom Day”: Another response from some anarchists in Wales and England
					

Leaked photograph of Downing Street whiteboard sketch from beginning of the pandemic, reading “who do we not save?”. Anonymous submission to MTL Counter-info This piece is a belated response to “You Can’t be Anti-State & Pro-Lock-down”, which is itself a response to our “Anarchy, Lockdown and...




					mtlcounterinfo.org
				




(For completists, here's the in-between piece from some Montreal anarchists criticising the first crypto-eugenics article, it's a bit shit though: You Can’t be Anti-State & Pro-Lock-down – A response to “Anarchy, Lock-downs, and Crypto-Eugenics” » Montréal Counter-information )


----------



## LDC (Aug 13, 2021)

The Essex Heckler thing as well? FFS.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 14, 2021)

In the where are they now freedoming the land section:
Bristol tattoist fined for lockdown breaches


> He warned one police officer he would be "issuing £10,000 fines for any more visits"


Bradford hairdresser fined for lockdown breaches


> Lockdown defying hairdresser Sinead Quinn refuses to attend court as she 'does not accept the role of a defendant'​She failed to appear at court, and Magistrates were told she had returned the envelope with the court summons inside - with a letter saying the contents had remained “unseen.”
> 
> The letter claimed the package was not correctly addressed and added: “It is required that the verified contract signed by us with a verified claim with the name of a man/woman as plaintiff is shown within seven days of this notice.
> 
> “We have no legal obligation in this matter until this is shown.”


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 14, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> In the where are they now freedoming the land section:
> Bristol tattoist fined for lockdown breaches
> 
> Bradford hairdresser fined for lockdown breaches


The Bristol guys a well known dickhead. Long before this.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 14, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> In the where are they now freedoming the land section:
> Bristol tattoist fined for lockdown breaches
> 
> Bradford hairdresser fined for lockdown breaches


surely these two (and others) are now "in contempt of court" territory ?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 14, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> surely these two (and others) are now "in contempt of court" territory ?


With Quinn she was simply convicted, fined 6K with 2.2K costs. The council did apparently drop the original 17K fine though.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 15, 2021)

Guaranteed no reply to me here. Fella is on the most vocal in hospitality.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 15, 2021)

Three family members die after being deterred from getting vaccinated by online disinformation.








						COVID-19: Man's anguish as his unvaccinated mother, father and brother all die with coronavirus
					

A Cardiff man who had to bury his unvaccinated mother, father and brother after they died with COVID-19 says it is "absolutely vital" people get their jab against the virus.  Francis Goncalves returned to Wales last Friday after flying out to Portugal where his family relocated to a few years...




					www.uk.yahoo.com


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The Essex Heckler thing as well? FFS.


They're not like the worst of the worst, but definitely closer to the "anti-lockdown" end of things than I'd like, and have apparently been going to the "freedom" marches to give out their papers. And they now have a blog with Architects for Social Housing, Winter Oak, and that Wrong Kind of Green site in the rss feed thing down the side, which is suggestive of where they're at. If you're interested in where they're currently at, this is recent from them:


			https://archive.is/xdKQp


----------



## LDC (Aug 15, 2021)

Noticed 'Samfanto' commenting on there. He does the 'Dialectical Delinquents' blog/website, and has gone down that wormhole as well. He was a crank at the best of times even before this tbh, proper weird loon now.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 15, 2021)

Shame, he'd definitely had cranky tendencies for years, but some of the old BM Combustion stuff was really influential on me when I first read it.


----------



## LDC (Aug 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Shame, he'd definitely had cranky tendencies for years, but some of the old BM Combustion stuff was really influential on me when I first read it.



Yeah same. There's something about cranky older ultraleft men who spend too much time on the internet and have no moderating peer group that seem to fall that way. I think elements of simplistic anarchism fuel it as well, their fixation on the State and police just ends up in a total mis-reading of the situation where the State has desperately avoided lockdowns and restrictions rather more than been keen for them.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Aug 15, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What can I do to persuade my son to get vaccinated? He's reluctant because he "has no evidence the vaccination has been properly tested", saying it was made too fast to be safe.


The tech has been in research for many years. It isn’t new. The reason for it happening so quickly is because it was already well developed.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 15, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Our friendly Rampling more than happy to get paid at events featuring all the things he's using opposition to to farm clicks


To add, I have in writing that the entry requirements apply to punters, staff AND performers, so the old charlatan is either vaccinated or testing


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 15, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> To add, I have in writing that the entry requirements apply to punters, staff AND performers, so the old charlatan is either vaccinated or testing


Then he is a complete hypocrite.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 15, 2021)

toblerone3 said:


> Then he is a complete hypocrite.


----------



## petee (Aug 16, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Noticed 'Samfanto' commenting on there. He does the 'Dialectical Delinquents' blog/website, and has gone down that wormhole as well. He was a crank at the best of times even before this tbh, proper weird loon now.



oh dear, I've had exchanges with him.


----------



## cloudyday (Aug 16, 2021)

ill will have received some stick for publishing agamben's pieces written during the pandemic, but whatever issues that may exist/been interpreted from those, this latest (joint) piece on the proposed green pass is worth a read and consideration. 









						Two Texts on the Green Pass • Ill Will
					

Il Rovescio and Giorgio Agamben on emergency politics and the vaccine passport.




					illwill.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2021)

Chatting with one of the NHS vaccine volunteers earlier. She had an anti vaccine patient brought in by ambulance. He had does of Remdesivir intravenously and never asked what it was. Then lectured her about the vaccination danger.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Chatting with one of the NHS vaccine volunteers earlier. She had an anti vaccine patient brought in by ambulance. He had does of Remdesivir intravenously and never asked what it was. Then lectured her about the vaccination danger.


Fuckwits gonna fuckwit 🤷‍♂️


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 16, 2021)

cloudyday said:


> ill will have received some stick for publishing agamben's pieces written during the pandemic, but whatever issues that may exist/been interpreted from those, this latest (joint) piece on the proposed green pass is worth a read and consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill Will have put out some really good stuff and I quite like some of Gittlitz's work, but I thought this recent piece from Gittlitz and JF veered a bit on the dodgy side as well:








						Gimme Danger • Ill Will
					

Have punks and the left become the eager hall monitors of the biosecurity state?




					illwill.com
				




As for Agamben, I find the daft old sod barely readable at the best of times so I'm probably not the best person to give it a cool unbiased read and consideration, but on trying to give it a quick skim I didn't find this particularly impressive:


> Since it unfortunately seems necessary to do so, I will now take the opportunity to clarify what a legal-political analogy is. We have been unjustifiably accused of drawing a comparison between the discrimination resulting from the green pass and the persecution of the Jews. It is worthwhile to specify once and for all that only a fool could equate the two phenomena, which are obviously very different. No less foolish would be someone who refuses to examine the purely juridical analogy — I am a jurist by training — between two legislations such as the fascist legislation regarding Jewish people and the legislation that would institute the green pass. Perhaps it is not unnecessary to point out that both provisions were adopted by decree, and that both, for those who do not have a merely positivistic conception of law, are unacceptable, because — regardless of the reasons given — they necessarily produce a discrimination against a category of human beings to which a Jewish person ought to be particularly sensitive.


_I'm not saying that vaccines are like the holocaust, but if you think about it, aren't vaccines a bit like the holocaust, eh? Eh? _


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Ill Will have put out some really good stuff and I quite like some of Gittlitz's work, but I thought this recent piece from Gittlitz and JF veered a bit on the dodgy side as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worra twat!


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 16, 2021)

Yeah, on reflection I have some more thoughts on both the Gittlitz and Agamben Ill Will articles. First, on the Gittlitz:

_While punks were largely opposed to the war on terror and the security state, refusing imperialism abroad and tyranny at home in the name of safety, the war on Covid and its biosecurity measures have been relatively popular in punk circles. Punks preach tirelessly against the government, but at the pivotal moment when the capitalist state’s inadequacies were laid bare, their response was largely to publicly demand full compliance with public health authorities and self-police against any illegal assemblies, no matter how cautious._
This bit is, I think, a classic bit of stupid-that-thinks-it's-clever. "How come when the US dropped white phosphorous on Fallujah and the cops shot de Menezes, you said that was bad, but when you got asked to work from home or get paid to not go to work, you didn't say that was bad? Doesn't that seem a bit hypocritical to you?"
_This is not to say all the punks who took Covid seriously are safety punks. Without articulating an anti-lockdown politics, many punks, anarchists, and other traditionally danger-attracted political subcultures stared the virus in the face to test the vagaries of early COVID-restrictions. They set up mutual aid networks, organized rent strikes, and fought police in chaotic melees at the frontlines of the demonstrations. In those first months of lockdown it was assumed that everything from handing out bags of groceries to the public, engaging the police, going to jail, or assembling with one’s neighbors, however masked, were likely routes to a potentially deadly infection. It was at least late June before we figured out for sure that outdoor demonstrations did not constitute “super spreader events,” as many politicians and pundits were arguing to discredit the rebellion. We gathered nonetheless, deeming this risk worthwhile.

Despite their courage and effective rejection of the neoliberal lockdown in the US, this punk faction of mutual aid and anti-state rebellion never explicitly framed itself as rejecting Covid protocol. The result is that punks and the left in general have drifted in the popular imagination farther away from oppositional culture, often appearing more like eager hall monitors of the biosecurity state._
Similarly, I think it's worth examining what the mutual aid work that that they describes as "effective rejection of lockdown" looked like - in Portland, anarchists and antifascists were manufacturing hand sanitizer for frontline workers and homeless people, and pretty much everywhere people did the shopping for their neighbours so that other people could self-isolate. To say that those actions are effectively the same thing as an anti-lockdown protest is... well, it's a bit "everything is exactly the same as everything else", innit? And that's not even getting into the situation in prisons, where people agitated for early release in order to be able to self-isolate more effectively, and inmates on Rikers Island organised a strike to demand proper PPE - I don't think you can call that "rejection of lockdown", but it hardly seems like being "hall monitors of the biosecurity state" either.

On the Il Rovescio/Agamben texts, I'm genuinely curious about what this bit is meant to mean:
_tens of thousands of people took to the streets — and will do so again in the coming period — to assert that they do not accept a society divided in two (do you know where the first signs with the words "health pass = apartheid" appeared? It was in the streets of Israel)._
Now, it seems to me to that the only possible way anyone who wasn't a complete clown could write that sentence would be to mean "if you live in Israel, and you don't recognise the normal functioning of your society as being apartheid and a society divided in two, including the genuine scandal of unequal access to the vaccine, but you think that the idea of a vaccine passport is an unacceptable step into apartheid, you must be one of the dimmest cunts alive". But that bit from the Agamben article I mentioned above, about "a discrimination against a category of human beings to which a Jewish person ought to be particularly sensitive", makes it sound like there could be another, much worse meaning, about "see, the vaccine passports must be apartheid, if an Israeli/Jew says so then it must be true".

More generally, I suppose I'd find the Gittlitz/Rovescio/Agamben line of argument more convincing if there was no other social contestation going on, if it really was that the state vs the antivaxxers was the only game in town. But that's not the case, there's loads of other people pushing back against the extension of social control one way or another. As we see, Gittlitz deals with this by just claiming that doing the shopping for your neighbours, setting cop cars on fire in anti-police riots, and anti-lockdown protests are actually all the same thing; Rovescio seems to just slag everything else off for being "typical decomposition into the arenas of environmental defense, support for the unemployed in struggle, opposition to racist apparatuses" whereas only anti-vax passport stuff is "a confrontation with the Emergency as a _total social fact_". Like, they specifically diss "the "unitary statement" by rank and file unionists for the general strike of October 18" for not talking about vaccine passports, cos a general strike organised by rank and file unionists isn't proper rebellion unless it's about vaccine passports. As far as I can see they don't mention Natascia Savio's hunger strike, but presumably the same objection would apply there.

I'm curious as to what it was that cloudyday thought was good about those texts?


----------



## cloudyday (Aug 16, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I'm curious as to what it was that cloudyday thought was good about those texts?


The Gittlitz stuff aside (I've not read the article you linked above), I thought the Agamben piece I posted provided a better example of some of the 'covid passport critical points' that were being discussed previously on this thread. I was pretty dismissive of agamben's earlier pieces at the beginning of the pandemic, but have since found the gist of his writing I've dipped into (i.e. the state of exception) and how that potentially relates to the current situation worth thinking about, if only to get a broader view of differing positions on the left.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 16, 2021)

Fair enough, I suspect my reaction to the Agamben piece was probably coloured by the reaction to his earlier stuff as well. Fwiw, I think I'm quite sympathetic to Unison's position, which I suppose is also "covid passport critical" to an extent: Compulsory jabs guidance is confusing and risks driving staff away, says UNISON         | News, Press release | News | UNISON National


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 17, 2021)

So if you found a telegram group offering:
“Registered Positive, Negative PCR Reports (No Swab Tests) and JAB Records(No Jab).” with an email contact, where could you report it?


----------



## IC3D (Aug 17, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> So if you found a telegram group offering:
> “Registered Positive, Negative PCR Reports (No Swab Tests) and JAB Records(No Jab).” with an email contact, where could you report it?


Surely a registered pcr test would have someone else's NHS number?


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2021)

Here is a fucking idiot Brit who tried to pull the freeman line of thinking in Singapore and ended up with a 6 week jail sentence.









						Briton caught on video not wearing mask given 6 weeks' jail
					

During trial, one of his arresting officers testified that Benjamin Glynn had resisted arrest and said that Covid-19 was a "hoax".  Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com
				






> The judge noted that the Briton did not dispute that he had failed to wear a mask in public.
> 
> Judge Tham also said the basis for Glynn’s defence was, among other things, that there was no "contract" entered into by the Briton to be part of the regulation.
> 
> The judge added that Glynn, who claimed to be "very knowledgeable" about the law, had been "completely misguided" on the matter.





> The Briton, who had claimed to be a "sovereign" in arguing that the charges he faced did not apply to him, has been in remand since his bail of $5,000 was revoked on July 19.
> 
> He had failed to wear a mask while travelling in an MRT train some time before May 8. Glynn caused annoyance to the public during the trip by declaring: "I will never wear a mask."





> About 10 minutes into the trial, a woman seated in the gallery was spotted with her mask off, fiddling with its straps.
> 
> When security officers inside the courtroom approached her, she said that her mask was "broken" and that they had no "contract" with her.
> 
> ...


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 18, 2021)

This the same guy who got dragged out of the bathroom? Pulling this shit in the UK is dumb but trying to pull it somewhere like Singapore is mindnumbingly fucking stupid.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 18, 2021)

Regarding that anarchist facebook group I mentioned previously - people got fed up with conspiraloon crap being posted (and it included some far-right crap being posted aswell), they raised objections and demanded that the admins take action. So conspiracist crap isn't being tolerated anymore. The conspiraloons' posts were taken down and they have been booted out of the group and blocked.

Interestingly, the most obsessive and vocal of these conspiracist members left the group as soon as one of his comments was taken down - proving, for me, that he didn't really care about anarchism or class struggle -  just posting anti-vax/covid denier shite.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 18, 2021)

Same happened on that pirate radio forum I've mentioned on here, the main mod was posting loads of covid conspiraloon stuff, which I kept putting him straight on, he hated it, and ended up banning me, at which point the silent majority suddenly came out of the woodwork in support.

The admin had no choice, but to de-mod him, ban any further looney posts, and unban me, a small little victory.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> Here is a fucking idiot Brit who tried to pull the freeman line of thinking in Singapore and ended up with a 6 week jail sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad to hear that Singaporean judges have no respect for the Magna Carta these days. 


Count Cuckula said:


> Regarding that anarchist facebook group I mentioned previously - people were fed up with conspiraloon crap being posted (and it including some far-right crap being posted aswell), they raised objections and demanded that the admins take action. So conspiracist crap isn't being tolerated anymore. The conspiraloons' posts were taken down and they have been booted out of the group and blocked.
> 
> Interestingly, the most obsessive and vocal of these conspiracist members left the group as soon as one of his comments was taken down - proving, for me, that he didn't really care about anarchism or class struggle -  just posting anti-vax/covid denier shite.


Out of interest, did you ever post the Montreal Counter-Info texts on there (the good ones not the shit ones obv) and what was the response like if so?

In other news, my local ratlicker radges have gone in for some absolutely massive designs (I do appreciate it'd have been better to remove that bus stop one entirely, in defence of the freedom of anyone who wanted to know what times the bus runs on a Sunday, but it was quite well stuck down and hard to remove. ETA: actually looking at it again, it does look like maybe that bus only runs once an hour on Sundays, so perhaps the conspiracy crap wasn't actually covering up any useful bus info.):


Spoiler: big images


----------



## spitfire (Aug 18, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Sad to hear that Singaporean judges have no respect for the Magna Carta these days.
> 
> Out of interest, did you ever post the Montreal Counter-Info texts on there (the good ones not the shit ones obv) and what was the response like if so?
> 
> ...



This could come in useful. 









						STICKER REMOVER SPRAY FOR GUM GOO GLUE PRICE LABELS ADHESIVE TAPE RESIDUE 300ml 5055319599689 | eBay
					

300ml TINS. STICKER GUM GOO REMOVER. PRICE LABELS. GREAT TO KEEP IN YOUR HOUSE, GARAGE, CAR.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 18, 2021)

My Freedom to Catch a Bus Does Not End Where Your Freedom to Refuse a Jab Begins !!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 18, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Out of interest, did you ever post the Montreal Counter-Info texts on there (the good ones not the shit ones obv) and what was the response like if so?


I'm afraid I didn't. And even worse, I've not got round to reading it myself yet.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 18, 2021)

Ah, no worries.


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 18, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Sad to hear that Singaporean judges have no respect for the Magna Carta these days.
> 
> Out of interest, did you ever post the Montreal Counter-Info texts on there (the good ones not the shit ones obv) and what was the response like if so?
> 
> ...


Those cover-ups genuinely warmed my heart!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 20, 2021)

Driving along to Portland Bill today, admiring the scenery out the car window...then we drive past a grass verge where someone has spelt out HOAX in stones   I mean, unless it's a local tagger working in unusual organic materials, I can't see what else this could refer to.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 20, 2021)

Prat. 



			https://pbs.twimg.com/card_img/1428777561128120324/oh5wL09D?format=jpg&name=900x900
		


edit  - sorry, Twitter copy fail - basically one of the blokes out of Right Said Fred is hospitalised with Covid and is still refusing the vaccine.

This would be an "oh dear, what a shame never mind" moment, but the waste of oxygen is taking up NHS resources.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 20, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Prat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Spoiler: e2a: possibly slightly insensitive so there goes the tags
> 
> 
> 
> let's send the my pillow guy to help


----------



## MrSki (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 21, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Prat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note, the other one, or whoever runs their band account, pretended he'd gone in for a fall, without realising what the other was tweeting.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2021)

Should be refused treatment imo


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Should be refused treatment imo



But then he'd be Dead Said Fred


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 21, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> But then he'd be Dead Said Fred


Deeply Dickhead
I’m too sexy for my hearse


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm too sexy for Global scientific consensus.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Aug 21, 2021)

Steve Bruce admits ‘a lot’ of Newcastle players have not been vaccinated
					

Steve Bruce has revealed that ‘a lot’ of Newcastle players have not been vaccinated against Covid and cited ‘conspiracy theories’ as a reason




					www.theguardian.com
				




Not just Newcastle players, "the majority" of some squads.

Darlow, the Newcastle goalkeeper, lost 2 stone in 5 days in hospital.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Darlow, the Newcastle goalkeeper, lost 2 stone in 5 days in hospital.


For someone starting at a BMI in the low 20s I find that rather unlikely ...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> View attachment 284539


Hope they all die


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 21, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Hope they all die


you liberal
I think severe long covid should be the sentence


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> For someone starting at a BMI in the low 20s I find that rather unlikely ...



All news reports are quoting the "nearly 2 stone" figure. Football stats seem to be quoting 88kg down to 79kg which is 20lbs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> All news reports are quoting the "nearly 2 stone" figure. Football stats seem to be quoting 88kg down to 79kg which is 20lbs.


He's 6 feet tall apparently so his BMI started at 26.3 - so being the same weight he was fatter than me 
(well he would have been if it wasn't down to muscle)

EDIT - got that wrong - 1.9 metres so his BMI started out at 24.37


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> He's 6 feet tall apparently so his BMI started at 26.3 - so being the same weight he was fatter than me
> (well he would have been if it wasn't down to muscle)



He certainly wasn't a small goalkeeper. Anyway, he's doing the decent thing (now) and is going to be promoting the vaccine once he's well enough.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 21, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> All news reports are quoting the "nearly 2 stone" figure. Football stats seem to be quoting 88kg down to 79kg which is 20lbs.


14 lbs in a stone so that's just under 1.5 stone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2021)

As an athlete it'd be mostly glycogen and water but I still don't believe it


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 21, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> 14 lbs in a stone so that's just under 1.5 stone.



Yes, that's almost like we are making the same point.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> For someone starting at a BMI in the low 20s I find that rather unlikely ...


When I spent four days in bed with 'old fashioned' flu a few years back, I lost well over a stone in weight so I don't think it's that unlikely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2021)

I lost over a stone to salmonella but i was a skinny 16 year old, so the weight loss was neither good for me nor welcome.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2021)

Basal metabolic rate is about 1700kcals - so you could lose half a pound of fat or rather more muscle per day if you ate nothing ... burning up with a fever will clearly increase that ...
At the end of the day we're ugly bags of mostly water.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> At the end of the day we're ugly bags of mostly water.


Not the greatest chat up line I’ve heard


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2021)

"Phwoar, check out the ugly bags of water on that!"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2021)

Hello buoys


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Basal metabolic rate is about 1700kcals - so you could lose half a pound of fat or rather more muscle per day if you ate nothing ... burning up with a fever will clearly increase that ...
> At the end of the day we're ugly bags of mostly water.


speak for yourself, i’m a gorgeous sack of moisture


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 21, 2021)

Damp paragon here


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 21, 2021)

Soggy bottom and over-moistened top for me :-/


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 21, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Deeply Dickhead
> I’m too sexy for my hearse


There's that Hold Steady song which starts "I've been trying to get people to call me Freddy Knuckles/People keep calling me Right Said Fred". That'd sting even more nowadays.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 21, 2021)

I lost about two stone when I got that norovirus that was going around a few years back and was fucked for a couple of weeks, which I think means I win.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Basal metabolic rate is about 1700kcals - so you could lose half a pound of fat or rather more muscle per day if you ate nothing ... burning up with a fever will clearly increase that ...
> At the end of the day we're ugly bags of mostly water.



Base metabolism for an athlete/sportsperson is usually cited as considerably higher - Typically around half as much again - that's without any training and it would take some time to descend to the levels of us mere mortals.

Even with my own fairly limited, mainly CV exercise regime, from blood glucose testing, I find it can take three to five days without exercise before mine drops back to normal rate.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 21, 2021)

There was a small anti-vaxx march moving past the Old Street roundabout this afternoon as I went past on a bus. Maybe 100 people. Twats.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 21, 2021)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There was a small anti-vaxx march moving past the Old Street roundabout this afternoon as I went past on a bus. Maybe 100 people. Twats.



Ooh. Cycled through there around 4. Missed it. Shame, I could do with hurling some abuse at strangers.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 21, 2021)

When I go to the Tesco in Carmarthen, I've come to take it for granted that the majority will be wearing masks, with only a few sporting their "I'm exempt" lanyards.

Today, I went into Tesco in Pembroke Dock, and the picture was very, very different - I'd say that about a third were gaily wearing neither masks nor lanyards.

And one of those came up behind me when I was at the till. Really close. So I asked him if he'd back off a bit. He said "why?". I said "because you're far too close, and you're not wearing a mask". I could see that he was dying to have a go about it - about four expressions flashed across his face, so I glared at him, and he said nothing...possibly because I was a good 15cm taller (and wider) than him. As it happens, I then got to move forward, so I thought I'd capitalise on my advantage and I pointed at his feet to say "you stay there". Which he did. Then, when I was a safe distance away, he muttered something about it "being all bollocks anyway". So I turned back to him and said "that might be your view, but you might at least have a little respect for those who have a different view." At which point, his mate (masked) moved him aside, took his place, and said something to him which resulted in his staying further back.

So I never really got to find out if he was the full-on loon . They did come out of the shop after me, and I could feel that little tingle between the shoulderblades you get when you're not sure if someone's going to rush up behind you and give you a thump, but they didn't. 

All idiotic and unnecessary, and completely pointless. I've a feeling he was looking for a bit of an argument, if not a fight, but he obviously thought better of it. Twat.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Ooh. Cycled through there around 4. Missed it. Shame, I could do with hurling some abuse at strangers.


It was about 2:30 I went past. A few “my body my choice” placards.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 21, 2021)

I was premature in saying that they'd peaked, but it was always certain that they _would_ peak at some point, when the attendance from people on the non-loon side started to go down and it was increasingly only the hardcore left. It sounds like it's got to that stage now.


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 21, 2021)

Look at this absolute shower. So sorry for the hardworking staff that had to suffer this.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 21, 2021)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Look at this absolute shower. So sorry for the hardworking staff that had to suffer this.



Do you know where this was?


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 21, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Do you know where this was?


London or Bristol I think? OP did not say.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2021)

Someone saying Bristol in replies and someone else saying Manchester


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Aug 21, 2021)

There was a reported demo at a pop up vaccination centre in a shopping centre in Bristol, but local news do not mention an invasion, only early closure, so not sure it was same incident.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Look at this absolute shower. So sorry for the hardworking staff that had to suffer this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Look at this absolute shower. So sorry for the hardworking staff that had to suffer this.




Cunts.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Look at this absolute shower. So sorry for the hardworking staff that had to suffer this.



My general sense, even talking to those on the right at work, is that folk doing this are making themselves unemployable. They have become repulsive to those who have not fallen down the rabbit hole. They might not see it yet, but they've been algorithmed into social pyriahhs (sp - lol) .


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Look at this absolute shower. So sorry for the hardworking staff that had to suffer this.



Never seen so many vape shop owners in one spot


Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Look at this absolute shower. So sorry for the hardworking staff that had to suffer this.



I still find it mind boggling the level of arrogAnce. Outhought scientific consensus enough to end up storming a community global pandemic response. The gall. Blows my mind


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 21, 2021)

One of my friends just bumped into a mutual acquaintance in the co-op, a staunch anti-vaxxer. Unmasked, obviously. And also very ill, 'with the flu'. Won't get tested, because tests are part of the conspiracy. I hope he's ok because he's a nice guy despite his delusions. That's the second local anti-vaxxer I know of this week ill with covid symptoms who won't be tested. Just amazing to me how long you can hold onto these beliefs when all the evidence mounts up in your own body.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> One of my friends just bumped into a mutual acquaintance in the co-op, a staunch anti-vaxxer. Unmasked, obviously. And also very ill, 'with the flu'. Won't get tested, because tests are part of the conspiracy. I hope he's ok because he's a nice guy despite his delusions. That's the second local anti-vaxxer I know of this week ill with covid symptoms who won't be tested. Just amazing to me how long you can hold onto these beliefs when all the evidence mounts up in your own body.


Certainly Not acting nice. Bowling about a super market wihtout a mask and covid symptoms.


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Certainly Not acting nice. Bowling about a super market wihtout a mask and covid symptoms.


Yep I know. But when you 100% believe it doesn't exist you can't see that, can you. 

It has been somewhat frustrating during this pandemic that the virus never seemed to touch our vocal local covid deniers - now it suddenly seems to be sweeping through them by all accounts. Be interesting how they react if one of them does become seriously ill.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> Yep I know. But when you 100% believe it doesn't exist you can't see that, can you.
> 
> It has been somewhat frustrating during this pandemic that the virus never seemed to touch our vocal local covid deniers - now it suddenly seems to be sweeping through them by all accounts. Be interesting how they react if one of them does become seriously ill.


No, esp with zero self doubt.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 22, 2021)

lazythursday said:


> One of my friends just bumped into a mutual acquaintance in the co-op, a staunch anti-vaxxer. Unmasked, obviously. And also very ill, 'with the flu'. Won't get tested, because tests are part of the conspiracy. I hope he's ok because he's a nice guy despite his delusions. That's the second local anti-vaxxer I know of this week ill with covid symptoms who won't be tested. Just amazing to me how long you can hold onto these beliefs when all the evidence mounts up in your own body.


Maybe an obvious point, but I hope your friend's had a test since?


----------



## lazythursday (Aug 22, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Maybe an obvious point, but I hope your friend's had a test since?


He has to test regularly for work anyway. Thankfully I heard this on the phone rather than in person.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 22, 2021)

This may possibly be of interest/use to some people:








						Vaccine: The Human Story
					

Listen to Vaccine: The Human Story | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




					soundcloud.com
				






			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsFqDcPnFCImeS6cbFlQxgg/videos
		


"From its beginnings in folklore and mythology, to the development of the vaccine and the birth of the anti-vax movement, up to its eradication in the 20th century, we tell the story of the global fight against smallpox."









						Q&A: Vaccine – The Human Story
					

Dr Annie Kelly, writer and host of a new podcast which tells the story of the smallpox vaccine, talks to #VaccinesWork.




					www.gavi.org
				





> Vaccine: The Human Story, a new independent podcast, begins at the end: the announcement of the eradication of smallpox by an ambitious, unprecedented, and, as of now, still unreplicated vaccine campaign. After that – just minutes into episode one – writer-host Dr Annie Kelly unmoors and paddles out into that moment’s oceanic, variegated history. Across the first two episodes, Kelly follows smallpox from ancient Egypt to medieval France and Japan, into Indian myth and Yoruba legend, to Tudor England, 9th century Baghdad, mid 1500s Tenochtitlan, a Spitalfields archaeological site in the 1980s – and elsewhere. The ambitious scope of _Vaccine_ is propelled by a soaring score and anchored by compelling narration. We spoke to Annie Kelly about how she –a sociological researcher with a PhD on digital anti-feminist groups and the emergent far-right –wound up diving deeply into the history of the vaccine, and what she’s learned along the way. An excerpted transcript of our conversation, edited for clarity and concision, follows.
> 
> What brought you to this project?​
> *Dr Annie Kelly: *My background is essentially in extremism, modern-day digital extremism specifically. There has been a growth in anti-vaccination movements and COVID-skeptic movements over the last couple of years, some of which was suddenly very close to home. I was seeing them organising in my city, which I suppose kind of made me switch tracks a little. And I’m not a scientist – I had to learn a lot about vaccines all of a sudden, because if you want to understand why something is misinformation, you have to first understand the thing itself – if that makes sense.
> ...


Not actually listened to it so no idea if it's any good, but there you go.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 22, 2021)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> There was a reported demo at a pop up vaccination centre in a shopping centre in Bristol, but local news do not mention an invasion, only early closure, so not sure it was same incident.


It does sound to me like this may well have been the one:








						'Anti vax' protest sees Bristol vaccine clinic shut early
					

Children and a retired NHS nurse were among the protestors encouraging shoppers not to get the vaccine




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				



Dunno if anyone can review the footage and confirm if it matches the spot? Also interesting that there doesn't seem to be any coverage of it beyond the local news.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 23, 2021)

Breaking news.....









						Dozens of anti-vaxxers storm ITN headquarters and chase after Jon Snow — Metro
					

Anti-vaccine protestors stormed the offices of ITN and shouted abuse at Channel 4 news presenter Jon Snow.




					apple.news


----------



## LDC (Aug 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> It does sound to me like this may well have been the one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, looks like different places/demos to me.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Breaking news.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LDC (Aug 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


>




Piers Corbyn with a megaphone leading people in one of those photos predictably.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2021)

I mean wtf. Protesting against something that isn't mandatory, the silly cunts


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> I mean wtf. Protesting against something that isn't mandatory, the silly cunts



....think they’re ramping it up now because of  kids vaccinations...
from what I’ve seen there is a belief that this wil be done without parental approval.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....think they’re ramping it up now because of  kids vaccinations...
> from what I’ve seen there is a belief that this wil be done without parental approval.


It would be fucking great if I could make my lad have the bastard but he's been reading bullshit the like of which this lot peddle.


----------



## petee (Aug 23, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....think they’re ramping it up now because of  kids vaccinations...
> from what I’ve seen there is a belief that this wil be done without parental approval.



this is exactly the argument here in the states.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 23, 2021)

Priceless!  



> There has been some confusion among anti-vaccine protesters regarding which media they are targeting. Earlier this month a group gained access to the BBC’s former headquarters at Television Centre in protest at BBC News, although the building is now used to make ITV’s Loose Women.
> 
> *Similarly, several of the individuals livestreaming the occupation of ITN’s building on Monday afternoon seemed to be operating under the erroneous belief that they had taken over the headquarters of the Daily Mail.*
> 
> The protesters later headed to Google’s central London offices, where they were again met by police officers.











						Anti-vaccine protesters occupy ITV News and Channel 4 headquarters
					

Channel 4 News presenter Jon Snow chased by conspiracy theorists during incident at ITN building in central London




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 23, 2021)

S☼I said:


> It would be fucking great if I could make my lad have the bastard but he's been reading bullshit the like of which this lot peddle.



Sorry to hear that, from what my kid told me the whole plandemic thing was popular among kids from her school since the covid arrived. We’ve been getting stuff shoved thru our door in Brixton for the last couple of weeks, the last flyer came off a template on Piers Corbyns letlondonlive website, and he was at today’s shenanigans in person...


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

Update re my mate who I have mentioned on here. 
I caught up with a mate of his and he had spoken to his ex wife. 

All, and I mean all, of his mates in our lot have ditched him. Or he has ditched them. Got increasingly abusive when people laughed at his theories. People just blocked or he blocked them. 

His ex wife says he has tunnel vision and all he cares about now is his "awakening". About the only thing left from his old life is he sees his kids regularly. He has a new circle of mates who go on marches together, all covid deniers. His insta is just one long mash up of syrupy, cheesy spiritual nonsense - and the usual covid theories. He has a never ending bee in his bonnet about the Democrats and saving children too, no surprise as q and covid denial go so well together. 

0lenty of mates got so sick of it that they were absuivr to him back. Essentially telling him to fuck off, many protecting the vulnerable at home. I think the unanimous kick back will hopefully help him in the long run, help him see that he's clearly entertaining stuff that's wacked and has made him isolated. No one had the patience in the end. Looks to me from the outside thay it's some sort of breakdown. He knows where we all are and why we no longer talked to him, so he knows how to open up dialogue again if he ever chooses to come back away from his stuff. 

Sad, weird and scary when I think what he used to be like.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 24, 2021)

Ok, this isn't UK morons, but it's interesting to see how clearly the views of these people crumble under merest scrutiny


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 24, 2021)

They haven't a fucking clue, and it didn't take long for the compassion with Nazi Germany to come up.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

the smoking


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

They are unreal. it never ever ceases to blow my mind when i hear them speak.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

wearing stars. i mean jesus


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They haven't a fucking clue, and it didn't take long for the compassion with Nazi Germany to come up.


liked the fact that he lost it a bit at that. you think this is nazi germany because you go to a gym?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

if you think of the value to human life of vacinnes. the fact that we would be living in disease ridden soups if we didn't have them.


----------



## xenon (Aug 24, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> It does sound to me like this may well have been the one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno about this. But there was a anti lockdown freedom, all the hashtags,  gig in Castle Park on Saturday. Which is near the Broadmead shopping area in central Bristol. As seen on Facebook, (I left sarcy comment.) They've tried advertising  it a few times.

Was in Broadmead area on Sat afternoon but didn't seem anything much going on, roving antivaccer wankers shouting or whatnot

e2a Castle Park is just round the corner from Cabot Circus, as well, so yeah, linked to the supposed gig.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They haven't a fucking clue, and it didn't take long for the compassion with Nazi Germany to come up.


It's incredibly sad. You can see it coming a mile off and all you can do is watch in horror. People that spend their lives unwittingly buying into the worst lies possible, perpetrated by the worst people possible. Now, at the worst time imaginable, they - by and large - are paying with their lives. Consequently none of us get through this crisis anytime soon.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated
					

Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.




					apnews.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

it reminds me of the idea that we are all getting more extreme.

"rugged individualists" "libertarians" "i march to my own drum" and the like I could easily get on with say 20 years ago. they prattle, i prattle. we move on in conversation. no hard feelings, in the main.

now it it feels (stress on teh feels) that my political "opponenants" are that much more inaccesable and distant and likely now hate me more than ever. the echo chambers and rabit holes drifting us apart further and further. 

make sense?

someone bomb the internet please.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Nearly all COVID deaths in US are now among unvaccinated
> 
> 
> Nearly all COVID-19 deaths in the U.S. now are in people who weren’t vaccinated, a staggering demonstration of how effective the shots have been and an indication that deaths per day — now down to under 300 — could be practically zero if everyone eligible got the vaccine.
> ...



Deaths in the US are now back up to around 1,000 day, still almost all among the unvaccinated - apparently older Americans are a lot more likely to be vaccine hesitant than their British counterparts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 24, 2021)

Meanwhile, down under, this is fucking low. 









						Anti-vaxxers hijack tragic death of student who had heart attack while swimming
					

Tom Van Dijk, 17, died while swimming with his family on August 21 and his school have been accused by anti-vaccine groups of falsely pushing vaccines on the students




					www.mirror.co.uk
				






> Tom Van Dijk, 17, died after suffering a cardiac arrest while swimming with his family on August 21 in Australia.
> 
> However, anti-vaxxers have spread false reports online that the champion swimmer died after receiving a dose of the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> The principal of St Puis X College has come forward to say the student hadn't even had his first dose of the vaccine. John Couani told The North Shore Times : "We have had a tragic loss [but] he did not have Covid-19 and did not die as a result of the vaccine. We are a community in terrible grief and sorrow, but there is a lot of misinformation that needs to stop."


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No, looks like different places/demos to me.


If you're right, and that means at least two different clinics shut down by anti-vaxxers the same day, that's a pretty grim trend.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 24, 2021)

Reading back through the timelines of some of these loons, in particular those worried about 'discrimination' and would you believe, not one of them ever postef about racism, sexism or ableism before.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Reading back through the timelines of some of these loons, in particular those worried about 'discrimination' and would you believe, not one of them ever postef about racism, sexism or ableism before.


only care because it's "THEIR BODY, THEIR CHOICE"


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

"mY fRiEnD wHo OwNs a VaPe ShOp sAiD..."


----------



## Anju (Aug 24, 2021)

I saw two memes on Facebook over the weekend. One a quote about the media and misinformation falsely attributed to Denzel Washington and another about the power of saying no, which referenced Rosa Parks. Comments were filled with covid deniers assuming that the memes were  posted to support their world view. 

The Denzel one was amusing as all these supposedly media savvy truth knowers hadn't even bothered to check the quotes authenticity and were blissfully unaware that it actually applied to them.

The comments on the Rosa Parks one just pissed me off as they very much saw themselves as being equally brave and fighting against something as evil as racism, while also frequently insisting that 'woke' people are creating racism and that they themselves don't see colour.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

Anju said:


> I saw two memes on Facebook over the weekend. One a quote about the media and misinformation falsely attributed to Denzel Washington and another about the power of saying no, which referenced Rosa Parks. Comments were filled with covid deniers assuming that the memes were  posted to support their world view.
> 
> The Denzel one was amusing as all these supposedly media savvy truth knowers hadn't even bothered to check the quotes authenticity and were blissfully unaware that it actually applied to them.
> 
> The comments on the Rosa Parks one just pissed me off as they very much saw themselves as being equally brave and fighting against something as evil as racism, while also frequently insisting that 'woke' people are creating racism and that they themselves don't see colour.


Rosa Parks. Because they have to wear a mask on a bus.


----------



## Anju (Aug 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Rosa Parks. Because they have to wear a mask on a bus.


Egocentric wankers.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 24, 2021)

Anju said:


> Egocentric wankers.


Unreal init


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 24, 2021)

Was in a cafe and noticed a crazy headline on a "paper" about vaccines killing people and it was The Light. Appears to be a straight up fake news anti vaxx loony publishing his own paper. Sad and dangerous. Didn't have the energy (or time) to question the owners about it.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Was in a cafe and noticed a crazy headline on a "paper" about vaccines killing people and it was The Light. Appears to be a straight up fake news anti vaxx loony publishing his own paper. Sad and dangerous. Didn't have the energy (or time) to question the owners about it.


Best put straight in the bin along with any others you may come across.  It's raging loon-spittle with a swirl of right wing unpleasantness drizzled throughout.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Was in a cafe and noticed a crazy headline on a "paper" about vaccines killing people and it was The Light. Appears to be a straight up fake news anti vaxx loony publishing his own paper. Sad and dangerous. Didn't have the energy (or time) to question the owners about it.


https://DELETETHISthelightpaper.co.uk/
I wonder if there might be ways to divert their distribution ...


----------



## two sheds (Aug 24, 2021)

I think that was the 'Tells the truth' paper some twat on Nextdoor quoted.


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> https://DELETETHISthelightpaper.co.uk/
> I wonder if there might be ways to divert their distribution ...


I found out on Saturday that I know the editors brother.   They don’t get on.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Aug 25, 2021)

I've decided to stop my occasional online skirmish with these fools. It's literally giving oxygen to a very, very vocal, tiny minority, who are entirely unlikely to turn back from their madness.

90% of UK adults have had one dose of vacinne and 76% have had two. Those on one will surely catch up shortly. Very few people are anti-vaxx, it's just noise, stoked up by grift. Best ignored from here on.


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 25, 2021)

Well said!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 25, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I've decided to stop my occasional online skirmish with these fools. It's literally giving oxygen to a very, very vocal, tiny minority, who are entirely unlikely to turn back from their madness.
> 
> 90% of UK adults have had one dose of vacinne and 76% have had two. Those on one will surely catch up shortly. Very few people are anti-vaxx, it's just noise, stoked up by grift. Best ignored from here on.


same here, I found another friend who just turned loudly evangelistic about invermectin, other friends are engaging but I won't.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 26, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Guessing you may well have seen this already, but have you tried posting this/what did they make of it if so? Anarchy, Lockdown and Crypto-Eugenics: A critical response from some anarchists in Wales & England


I just read that. Good stuff. I think it's spot on. Though I don't see obstructing covid-conspiracist demos as a worthwhile use of our time - it's listed in the points of unity at the end. Also, I wasn't aware that Emma Goldman believed in eugenics, but I can't claim to know anything about it.

Anyway, thankyou for sharing


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 26, 2021)

I'm not an expert either, but I guess Goldman was involved in the birth control movement, and there would have been a fair bit of soft eugenics stuff around in that, Margaret Sanger and so on.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 26, 2021)

Saw my very first antivaxxer protest today there were about half a dozen wacko's with big yellow placards on the outskirts of Salisbury showing them to commuters stuck in a traffic jam on the other side of the road.
The last one said 'Honk if You Agree'
Pleased that no-one did


----------



## steveseagull (Aug 27, 2021)

The replies to this. Apparently this guy had his AZ jab and started puking and shitting black blood, but thought it would be a good idea to have a wank to check if there was any blood in his semen (spoiler: there was)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 27, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The replies to this. Apparently this guy had his AZ jab and started puking and shitting black blood, but thought it would be a good idea to have a wank to check if there was any blood in his semen (spoiler: there was)






> So losing 2 pints of blood will send a body into hypovolemic shock... But he didn't go to hospital, *and had a crafty wank instead?*



It's Darren Grimes. 



> My first thought and action after vomiting most of my blood (pints), bleeding from my anus, turning purple and green across my entire body and somehow not being dead, is to masturbate. This story does not have the ring of truth about it.



Corker.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 27, 2021)

Our future leaders are born...



> I got the Pfizer one and got pregnant. I have never had sex in my life. It literally took my virginity. My baby clawed out of my womb and ran into the wilderness. The Pfizer babies will rise



...the New World Order is coming.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 27, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The replies to this. Apparently this guy had his AZ jab and started puking and shitting black blood, but thought it would be a good idea to have a wank to check if there was any blood in his semen (spoiler: there was)



God she's horrible.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 27, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The replies to this. Apparently this guy had his AZ jab and started puking and shitting black blood, but thought it would be a good idea to have a wank to check if there was any blood in his semen (spoiler: there was)




Hah, don't believe this wanker.

Trying to estimate volume of blood, or any other fluid isn't easy.
Back when I was doing my first full size [adult] first aid course this was discussed.
We all trooped outside and after we had turned away the guy giving the lecture poured out some coloured water onto the ground, which spread out over a large area. We turned back and he asked to say how much was on the ground. Guesses ranged from a cup full to most people saying a couple of pints. Actually, it was just under half a pint, but looked far more.

Someone vomiting "black blood" probably has an ulcer - or drinks far too much vimto - and has piles to be bleeding from t'other end. But, realistically, should be getting themselves to A&E - or the GP - and not having a wank.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 27, 2021)

"trying get the truth in the mainstream". I hate this thinking from them. As if its do edgy and worthy. So,damn brave. When actually the "mainstream," give or take, has played it safe and followed the evidence. You know, haven't blindly led people to their ventilators. Isnt even fucking fox news "onside?"


----------



## tim (Aug 27, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Christ on a bike
> 
> View attachment 280446


No, cunt on the tube.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 27, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The replies to this. Apparently this guy had his AZ jab and started puking and shitting black blood, but thought it would be a good idea to have a wank to check if there was any blood in his semen (spoiler: there was)



I'm sorry but I simply do not believe this story, it's on a par with the people  claiming they were abducted by aliens and given an anal probe


cupid_stunt said:


> Our future leaders are born...
> 
> 
> 
> ...the New World Order is coming.


I believe this story even less


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2021)

> He’s not doing good. It’s not looking in our favor,” she said. “His lungs are stiff due to the fibrosis. They called and said they’ve run out of options for him and asked if I would consent to a do not resuscitate. And it would be up to us when to stop treatments.





>











						Texas Anti-Mask 'Freedom Rally' Organizer Fighting For His Life With COVID-19
					

His pregnant wife said this week that the hospital was "out of options" for her husband.




					m.huffingtonpost.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2021)

Does the wife get to pay the hospital bill if the husband dies? One presumes so.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Does the wife get to pay the hospital bill if the husband dies? One presumes so.


I'm sure the healthcare company will just write it off and say no worries. It's a sort off no win no fee type of thing in America


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I'm sure the healthcare company will just write it off and say no worries. It's a sort off no win no fee type of thing in America


😂


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Does the wife get to pay the hospital bill if the husband dies? One presumes so.


I had an American colleague at Evil American Megacorp whose sister-in-law died of cancer. His brother's insurance couldn't or wouldn't cover the bill and the hospital sued for the money forcing the bereaved husband to sell his house.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 28, 2021)

Doubtless coming to an NHS trust near us if Johnson has his way.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The replies to this. Apparently this guy had his AZ jab and started puking and shitting black blood, but thought it would be a good idea to have a wank to check if there was any blood in his semen (spoiler: there was)


----------



## MrSki (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## tim (Aug 28, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not a popular position but all those hippie schools and home schooling should be banned ime.


I doubt that you can get academy status these days without being cranky in one way or another


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 28, 2021)

The massive have turned up in large numbers in Brixton in the last hour.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2021)

Did a bit more tidying up some local rubbish. The first two pictures make it seem like farmerbarleymow must have been somewhere in the area as well.


Spoiler: big pictures


----------



## spitfire (Aug 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Did a bit more tidying up some local rubbish. The first two pictures make it seem like farmerbarleymow must have been somewhere in the area as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big pictures
> ...



Where do you get the stickers? Saw some loon stuff in Hackney wick but had nothing to cover them with.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Where do you get the stickers? Saw some loon stuff in Hackney wick but had nothing to cover them with.


You should be able to get the NHS pay ones by emailing healthworkersunited@protonmail.com unless they've run out, the others were mostly from Brighton ABC and Autonomous Design Group. And the ACG members on here can probably post you some of theirs for free if you'd want them, or the No Safety No Work ones.


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 28, 2021)

I have been know to take an inch wide black sharpie to such stickers ...


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2021)

Didn't get a photo, but I did see today that someone had altered a dickhead "THERE IS NO PANDEMIC" sticker so it just said "THERE IS PANDEMIC". Simple but effective.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I have been know to take an inch wide black sharpie to such stickers ...


Always have a sharpie. Although all the loon stickers in my area were cheaply printed and pretty much invisible now I have to say.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> You should be able to get the NHS pay ones by emailing healthworkersunited@protonmail.com unless they've run out, the others were mostly from Brighton ABC and Autonomous Design Group. And the ACG members on here can probably post you some of theirs for free if you'd want them, or the No Safety No Work ones.



Fantastic. Thank you


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2021)

In the absence of anything else, my standard way to deal with stickers and labels is a steel wool pan scourer and water ...


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 28, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Always have a sharpie. Although all the loon stickers in my area were cheaply printed and pretty much invisible now I have to say.


Yeah, they always seem to be printed on that shitty off-white paper as well, I think I now have almost an automatic reaction to seeing that kind of not-quite-white paper.


gentlegreen said:


> In the absence of anything else, my standard way to deal with stickers and labels is a steel wool pan scourer and water ...


Tbf, always carrying a steel wool pan scourer sounds like it must take a fair bit of preparation as well.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2021)

I've got a bottle opener on key ring and scratch em off with that


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 28, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, they always seem to be printed on that shitty off-white paper as well, I think I now have almost an automatic reaction to seeing that kind of not-quite-white paper.
> 
> Tbf, always carrying a steel wool pan scourer sounds like it must take a fair bit of preparation as well.


Just as I was reading that I saw this



Which could be harder to remove or obscure.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 28, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Where do you get the stickers? Saw some loon stuff in Hackney wick but had nothing to cover them with.


Shit?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 29, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> The massive have turned up in large numbers in Brixton in the last hour.


well, they had a "massive"demo planned for hyde park corner today and other places


Spoiler: flyers for the demos gleaned from an ex-acquaintance on farcebook






I wonder how many millions turned up today?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Anarchy, Lockdown and Crypto-Eugenics: A critical response from some anarchists in Wales & England


Who is this article by I wonder?

Edit: says the authors are anonymous.


----------



## tim (Aug 29, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> well, they had a "massive"demo planned for hyde park corner today and other places
> 
> 
> Spoiler: flyers for the demos gleaned from an ex-acquaintance on farcebook
> ...



Glad that when you said today, you meant yesterday. My planned saunter round the West End can go ahead in safety.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2021)

.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



That man is afraid of needles ?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> That man is afraid of needles ?


Possibly


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2021)

Land of the free


----------



## tim (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



It's his job to report upon this objectionable mob, so I can't see what he's complaining about. He doesn't even have to go to the bother of looking for then. 

Never look a gift-horse in the mask.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



What a silly billy


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 29, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What a silly billy


A silly cunt.


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Land of the free



I like his weird little dance. Like a mating ritual for a brain overloading on Ivermectin


----------



## nogojones (Aug 29, 2021)

ddraig said:


> I've got a bottle opener on key ring and scratch em off with that


The ones over this side of town seem to have been put up with out of date pritstick and If I weren't pealing them off gravity would see to them in a day or two.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Land of the free



I was hoping to see the money shot where gets tazed and whacked on a no fly list


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 29, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I was hoping to see the money shot where gets tazed and whacked on a no fly list


So I was I, kinda disappointing not to see him writhing about on the floor going 'Ow Ow Ow'


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Land of the free



Honestly, I'm not getting much out of that apart from "I am extremely drunk and want to start a fight".


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 29, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I was hoping to see the money shot where gets tazed and whacked on a no fly list



Cops described him as a "veteran in crisis" and said he was taken to an evaluation centre. 

_A Local 10 viewer said just before this confrontation, the man entered the women’s restroom near gate D23 and got into a physical altercation with his girlfriend. The viewer said the man was then denied boarding on the flight due to his aggressive and possibly Intoxicated behavior._









						Military veteran hospitalized following violent outburst at Miami airport
					

After being taken into custody, Miami-Dade police said the man was brought to a treatment center for evaluation.




					www.local10.com
				




I wonder how they managed to determine that this violent individual should be sent for medical treatment instead of arrested.


----------



## petee (Aug 29, 2021)

your one-stop shop









						r/COVIDAteMyFace
					

r/COVIDAteMyFace: Leopards Ate My Face, COVID style. Citing the stupid, stubborn, stan for suicide by covid. Mourning the moronic mendacious …




					www.reddit.com


----------



## oryx (Aug 29, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Cops described him as a "veteran in crisis" and said he was taken to an evaluation centre.
> 
> _A Local 10 viewer said just before this confrontation, the man entered the women’s restroom near gate D23 and got into a physical altercation with his girlfriend. The viewer said the man was then denied boarding on the flight due to his aggressive and possibly Intoxicated behavior._
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for his girlfriend, the violent cunt.


----------



## hitmouse (Aug 29, 2021)

These freaks really do seem to be getting absolutely everywhere atm, my housemates took me out for a walk in the countryside near Keswick today and I had to go through a cattle gate where someone had done a big "SAY NO TO THE COVID CULT" stencil on the gateposts. So if any urbs go for a walk round Force Crag, bring a magic marker or something with you, I suppose.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 29, 2021)

tim said:


> It's his job to report upon this objectionable mob, so I can't see what he's complaining about. He doesn't even have to go to the bother of looking for then.
> 
> Never look a gift-horse in the mask.


Meanwhile the morons complain that their side isn't covered by the MSM.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> These freaks really do seem to be getting absolutely everywhere atm, my housemates took me out for a walk in the countryside near Keswick today and I had to go through a cattle gate where someone had done a big "SAY NO TO THE COVID CULT" stencil on the gateposts. So if any urbs go for a walk round Force Crag, bring a magic marker or something with you, I suppose.



Shame you didn't have a marker, that could so easily have been made into "SAY NO THE BOVID CULT," possibly with a doodle of an occult cow or whatever.


----------



## tim (Aug 29, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Shame you didn't have a marker, that could so easily have been made into "SAY NO THE BOVID CULT," possibly with a doodle of an occult cow or wherever.


Crikey Moses!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2021)

tim said:


> It's his job to report upon this objectionable mob, so I can't see what he's complaining about. He doesn't even have to go to the bother of looking for then.
> 
> Never look a gift-horse in the mask.


Death threats are a bit too much


----------



## existentialist (Aug 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Death threats are a bit too much


But only a bit.


----------



## klang (Aug 30, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



aren't they usually complaining that the press cover their actions enough? just can't win....


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2021)

nogojones said:


> The ones over this side of town seem to have been put up with out of date pritstick and If I weren't pealing them off gravity would see to them in a day or two.


Yeah spotted some of them your side, coming off already or easily removed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2021)

Small protest (about 10 of them , Inc Piers Corbyn) currently protesting outside Google offices in Kings Cross . One ranting man in some sort of military gear


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 31, 2021)

Give it time and people will either lose interest or succumb to covid and Piers will still be ranting to himself.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



There has to be enough there to press criminal charges with all those threats?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 31, 2021)

editor said:


> There has to be enough there to press criminal charges with all those threats?


I have just returned from the shops on Brixton Road.
hearing stories of the march on Saturday..
one shopkeeper told me she had to close up because she felt intimidated
they were trying to push flyers and leaflets on her, and wouldn’t take no for an answer
one of her friends, an elderly woman, was waiting for a bus in town centre
got surrounded by a group and terrorised for wearing a mask...


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 31, 2021)

the very real possibility that sitting ducks for covid are by and large people like this. they now have to spend possibly years looking over their shoulder at when this thing must strike them.

i've lived in denial - i know what it's like. i used to do it with drink and drugs in my early twenties. half the brain saying "there's no problem, carry on", the other half "shit, there might be a problem, stop!". luckily the later part won out.

i would suspect that even the most rabit denier has some doubts - they will walk around and a part of them will be waiting forthe virus to strike tehir unvaxxed selves.

what a hole to paint yourself if in. whilst the rest of us are slowly getting back to normal, they have to keep up their lies and delusions just to feel safe (it doesn't exist if i/michael on whatsapp says it doesn't exist). while covid for many will become background noise and something lived through, they will never ever really get out of the soup all the time its here. i expect them to get weirder.


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 31, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Small protest (about 10 of them , Inc Piers Corbyn) currently protesting outside Google offices in Kings Cross . One ranting man in some sort of military gearView attachment 286091


Well I count  13 (not counting the couple sitting down and the 3 Plods) but a couple of them look like they might just be turning up for work and are wondering what the fuck is going on.
Possibly the guy in blue is videoing them thinking what a bunch of tossers.
Started a new contract today and have to go into the office for a fortnight. HR were waiting for me to hand me a badge (which I immediately recognised as my old badge they must have been saving).
Demanded to see my proof of vaccination though so had to whip out my phone and show them my CoVID app status.


----------



## elbows (Aug 31, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the very real possibility that sitting ducks for covid are by and large people like this. they now have to spend possibly years looking over their shoulder at when this thing must strike them.
> 
> i've lived in denial - i know what it's like. i used to do it with drink and drugs in my early twenties. half the brain saying "there's no problem, carry on", the other half "shit, there might be a problem, stop!". luckily the later part won out.
> 
> ...



Some of them will 'get out of the soup' because they will get some immunity via catching it.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2021)

The anti-vax lot were moved on by the Police , weren't there when I checked about 30 mins letter. They were ranting about Google refusing to accept a legal 🤔 letter from them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 31, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The anti-vax lot were moved on by the Police , weren't there when I checked about 30 mins letter. They were ranting about Google refusing to accept a legal 🤔 letter from them.


"Piers Morgan Shuts Down Google For Ever Because They Stand Under Him"


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 31, 2021)

IvE GoT a LeTtEr aNd iT's LeGal


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 31, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The anti-vax lot were moved on by the Police , weren't there when I checked about 30 mins letter. They were ranting about Google refusing to accept a legal 🤔 letter from them.


Is there such a thing as an illegal letter?


----------



## belboid (Aug 31, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is there such a thing as an illegal letter?


Q, w & x used to be illegal in turkey


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 31, 2021)

belboid said:


> Q, w & x used to be illegal in turkey


I've googled that and it's true, that is a totally new fact that I never even imagined before today.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 31, 2021)

well Q is extremely sexual so I can imagine that one


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> well Q is extremely sexual...



Oh, you know them, I thought they were anonymous?


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> well Q is extremely sexual so I can imagine that one


So my wife tells me


----------



## belboid (Aug 31, 2021)

The q at Tesco just now wasn’t sexy in the slightest


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is there such a thing as an illegal letter?


It was some sort of "legal notice" that they gave to a copper to give to Google, the copper came out telling them the Google wouldn't accept it , which set off the mini napoleon to go on a rant about Google.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 31, 2021)

belboid said:


> The q at Tesco just now wasn’t sexy in the slightest


Has to be in capitals to be a legal illegality you not know that yet?


----------



## MickiQ (Aug 31, 2021)

marty21 said:


> It was some sort of "legal notice" that they gave to a copper to give to Google, the copper came out telling them the Google wouldn't accept it , which set off the mini napoleon to go on a rant about Google.


That's a downside of big especially American companies, they're so afraid of staff committing them to something that initiative is suppressed and people won't act without approval from above. Whereas if this was Bloggs Widgets Ltd, the receptionist would have just said 'Sure We'll take it" and promptly lob it in the recycling bin the moment the loonies left.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2021)

Pancras Square is a private square , so unsure why the security that patrol the square didn't move Piers Corbyn & co off it. They certainly move others off it.


----------



## tim (Aug 31, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Is there such a thing as an illegal letter?


Hebrew and Yiddish don't have vowels which I'm sure gets some conspiraloons twitching. Those looking for supposed enemies colluding may note that Arabic (like Hebrew a Semitic language) also lacks vowels.


----------



## tim (Aug 31, 2021)

tim said:


> Hebrew and Yiddish don't have vowels which I'm sure gets some conspiraloons twitching. Those looking for supposed enemies colluding may note that Arabic (like Hebrew a Semitic language) also lacks vowels.


Sm, hwvr, mght sy tht ths lnggs r snsbl, bcs vwls r sprfls ,nd shld b bnnd n nglsh 2


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 31, 2021)

From Terry Pratchett, the Wee Free Men:

_'You're the Big Man, Rob Anybody, so it's fittin' ye should be the first tae do the writin',' said Jeannie. 'I canna hae a husband who canna even write his ain name. I showed you the letters, did I not?'

'Aye, wumman, the nasty, loopy, bendy things!' growled Rob. 'I dinnae trust that Q, that's a letter that has it in for a man. That's a letter with a sting, that one!'_


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 31, 2021)

I posted that ^ just now in the covid memes thread, great minds, fools, etc.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2021)

The mind blowing arrogance of the anti-mask sticker warriors...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 31, 2021)

I saw a pic on farcebook of someone wearing a 
"transvaccinated
I identify as vaccinated"
T-shirt yesterday
not enough seconds in the day to punch that one in the face repeatedly I think


----------



## glitch hiker (Aug 31, 2021)

The fun never stops 









						Welsh teen in hospital with Covid targeted online by anti-vaxxers
					

17-year-old accused of being an “actress paid by the government” after urging young people to get vaccinated




					www.theguardian.com
				




These cunts are bullying sick kids now


----------



## Serge Forward (Aug 31, 2021)

tim said:


> Hebrew and Yiddish don't have vowels which I'm sure gets some conspiraloons twitching. Those looking for supposed enemies colluding may note that Arabic (like Hebrew a Semitic language) also lacks vowels.


Hang about, Yiddish does have vowels!


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Aug 31, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Hang about, Yiddish does have vowels!


Every language has vowels.


----------



## tim (Aug 31, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Hang about, Yiddish does have vowels!


Yes, apparently it does, which is a retrograde step as vowels are pretty useless. Anyway, the Yiddish academy does have an exceedingly good strapline

The Yiddish Academy No-Shtick-One-Click Guarantee​
Yiddish Reading Basics - Yiddish Academy


----------



## tim (Aug 31, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Every language has vowels.


Yes, but they're not always represented in the script that those languages are written in


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 31, 2021)

tim said:


> Yes, but they're not always represented in the script that those languages are written in


those poor Kyrgyzs


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Aug 31, 2021)

tim said:


> Yes, but they're not always represented in the script that those languages are written in


Precisely.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 31, 2021)

a good rant about the idiots and vaccine inequality on the planet:
Vaccin contre le Covid : le coup de gueule de Baptiste Beaulieu
it's in french but the google translate did a good job on it.


----------



## petee (Sep 1, 2021)

tim said:


> Sm, hwvr, mght sy tht ths lnggs r snsbl, bcs vwls r sprfls ,nd shld b bnnd n nglsh 2


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2021)

> A 17-year-old girl who is in hospital after falling seriously ill with COVID says she has been targeted by anti-vaxxers and conspiracy theorists after urging young people to have the vaccine.











						COVID-19: Girl, 17, in hospital with coronavirus is targeted by anti-vaxxers after urging young people to have jab
					

Maisy Evans, 17, feared she would die after becoming seriously unwell with COVID. She tells Sky News she has been accused of being a "liar" and an "actress paid by the government" after revealing her ordeal on social media.




					news.sky.com


----------



## A380 (Sep 1, 2021)

Local knob jockeys out. One wearing a Yellow Star of David arm band to equate wearing a mask with genocide…Cunts. This was from a local councillor's FB. It isn't my picture...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2021)

gammon/boomer snowflake ..

I suppose it could be worse ... by all accounts the Pratt Boys in the USA are planning some sort of insurrection in a couple of weeks' time..


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 1, 2021)

If I was close enough I'ld be so, so, tempted to rip that off his arm and follow up with a couple of mouth-fulls of abuse.

He's a covidiot and despicably racist as well.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2021)

I had another one start mouthing off at a fairly quiet, young female of staff. Big bloke, biker looking covered in tattoos.

Stepped in quick and he was pretty aggressive with me. Shouting and spraying me with spit  claiming that Covid-19 is just a money making conspiracy, more people die of flu, etc, etc...

Then said 'YOU closed the gyms and I need to lift heavy weights for my health'

To which I replied 'and here I am dealing with lightweights' at which point he threatened to kill me.

Good times and good sense


----------



## MickiQ (Sep 1, 2021)

Badgers said:


> '
> 
> To which I replied 'and here I am dealing with lightweights' at which point he threatened to kill me.


Presumably by breathing all over you


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 1, 2021)

I was going to say that I've never come across anyone like that, except that there are a lot of people on the street around here talking extensive bollocks who I don't stop to listen to and try to work out what the hell it is they are on about. I mean there _could_ be a mask/vaccine/etc component but it's likely mostly about jesus in some way and I don't want to encourage them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 1, 2021)

A380 said:


> Local knob jockeys put. One wearing a Yellow Star of David arm band to equate wearing a mask with genocide…Cunts. This was from a local councillor's FB. It isn't my picture...
> 
> View attachment 286241


Do they have any idea at all how offensive that is? It just blows my mind. Because they have to wear a mask in sainsburys? Or a jab that 10s of millions have had like 10s of millions trust the paracetamol they buy from sainsburys? Maybe we have got used to it but jesus the star of David - how fucking FAR OUT can you get?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2021)

Deeply dippy


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 2, 2021)

Convincing recovery


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 2, 2021)

S☼I said:


> View attachment 286339
> 
> Deeply dippy


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Convincing recovery
> View attachment 286342



Best response I've seen so far.


----------



## klang (Sep 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Do they have any idea at all how offensive that is? It just blows my mind. Because they have to wear a mask in sainsburys? Or a jab that 10s of millions have had like 10s of millions trust the paracetamol they buy from sainsburys? Maybe we have got used to it but jesus the star of David - how fucking FAR OUT can you get?


there's a good chance he's a holocaust denier or at least a sceptic too, which makes it even more bizarre and twisted.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 2, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Convincing recovery
> View attachment 286342


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2021)

They're getting stupider.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2021)

'Yeah, well, I never wanted to come in anyway so ner.'


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 2, 2021)

Wrong Said Fred

(Have we had that?)


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 2, 2021)

Also by saying it was a joke he's also implying the study is true and the vaccine cuts the risk of Long Covid basically in half.
He's not the brightest bulb even in his own little world.*



*Although smarter than McKeith.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> They're getting stupider.



Someone on there ask her what her body count is.


----------



## spitfire (Sep 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Someone on there ask her what her body count is.



I'm here all week, try the chicken.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 2, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I'm here all week, try the chicken.
> 
> View attachment 286397


She's shit, and she knows manure


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 3, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> She's shit, and she knows manure


sorry to say she doesn't even know this


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2021)

Richard Ashcroft pulls out of Tunes In The Dunes festival after contracting COVID-19
					

Richard Ashcroft, former frontman of The Verve, has contracted COVID-19 and won't perform at Tunes In The Dunes.




					www.nme.com
				




lol


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Richard Ashcroft pulls out of Tunes In The Dunes festival after contracting COVID-19
> 
> 
> Richard Ashcroft, former frontman of The Verve, has contracted COVID-19 and won't perform at Tunes In The Dunes.
> ...


I guess, well... Somebody say it, you know you want to


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 3, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I guess, well... Somebody say it, you know you want to



"The drugs don't work, they just make things worse, and I shat myself on ivermectin"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 3, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Richard Ashcroft pulls out of Tunes In The Dunes festival after contracting COVID-19
> 
> 
> Richard Ashcroft, former frontman of The Verve, has contracted COVID-19 and won't perform at Tunes In The Dunes.
> ...


What an eejit of a man


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 3, 2021)

link to tweet

Link to the fuckers YouTube livestream


----------



## Supine (Sep 3, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> link to tweet
> 
> Link to the fuckers YouTube livestream



Luckily, pretty much nobody works there at the moment so zero disruption  

I’m going to be walking past in a few mins - I might heckle the idiots.


----------



## LDC (Sep 3, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> link to tweet
> 
> Link to the fuckers YouTube livestream



The comments on the YT chat thread for that livestream are something pretty special.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 3, 2021)

Supine said:


> Luckily, pretty much nobody works there at the moment so zero disruption
> 
> I’m going to be walking past in a few mins - I might heckle the idiots.


Some unpleasant looking types there - bit of push and shove with Police at an entrance just now. And the guy live streaming just got threatened by some of them.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 3, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> If I was close enough I'ld be so, so, tempted to rip that off his arm and follow up with a couple of mouth-fulls of abuse.


I initially read this as "so tempted to rip his arm off". I was like "um, harsh but fair I suppose?"


Harry Smiles said:


> Convincing recovery
> View attachment 286342


Obligatory dril post:



spitfire said:


> They're getting stupider.



I suppose it's like a simpler, reverse version of the Groucho Marx rule.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 3, 2021)

To be skeptical of a vaccine or to even hold off / refuse to take it, fine I can live with that. 

But to get to the point where you're actually trying to storm the regulator HQ is some whole other leap of crazy I just cannot get my head around. To me it just exemplifies perfectly how social media + gullible/stupid/ignorant people create this perfect storm, and it's no different to a lot of the conspiracy fueled whipping up of fear that happened in America with Trump and the Capitol riots etc.

What really gets me is how quick these people are to shout conspiracy about the media/government but not once take the same level of skepticism with some shoddy/lunatic facebook story because it happens to align with their stance. Instead they buy into it wholesale and refuse to accept any other narrative. It's really troubling.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> link to tweet
> 
> Link to the fuckers YouTube livestream


they mobilise quick and these demos are often.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> link to tweet
> 
> Link to the fuckers YouTube livestream


The fucking twats


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> To be skeptical of a vaccine or to even hold off / refuse to take it, fine I can live with that.
> 
> But to get to the point where you're actually trying to storm the regulator HQ is some whole other leap of crazy I just cannot get my head around.


yep and also wearing a _star of david  _on the arm.

i mean think that through for one hot minute. fucking hell.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

Another cunt


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 3, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> The comments on the YT chat thread for hat livestream are something pretty special.


shows as private video now when I tried to look.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Another cunt




Still, at least someone tackled him, and it sounds like the twat got slap.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)

editor said:


> The fucking twats



what is the latest goal post move - are they complaining about wearing masks in sainsburys or vaccinee passports? or are they still on the vacinne's will kill us all thing?


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> What an eejit of a man


him bumping into people like an anti social div in the street suddenly hasn't aged well.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> T
> 
> What really gets me is how quick these people are to shout conspiracy about the media/government but not once take the same level of skepticism with some shoddy/lunatic facebook story because it happens to align with their stance. Instead they buy into it wholesale and refuse to accept any other narrative. It's really troubling.



and they will say exactly the same about us.

but, we decided to choose global scientific consensesus over a link by Mike on WhatsApp WhO iS aLsO a Dj


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Still, at least someone tackled him, and it sounds like the twat got slap.


Punching these cunts in the face is practically a civic duty.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 3, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> To be skeptical of a vaccine or to even hold off / refuse to take it, fine I can live with that.
> 
> But to get to the point where you're actually trying to storm the regulator HQ is some whole other leap of crazy I just cannot get my head around.


It's even weirder to think that we're not that far off, historically speaking, from the height of the AIDS crisis and ACT-UP activity - which is something I've read/heard a bit about, others heard might have paid attention to at the time or even been involved in. Anyway, just mindboggling to think that there's people alive today who've been involved in protests that targeted the medical regulator HQ because they needed more access to healthcare and felt that not enough was being done to tackle the epidemic of the day. I can't imagine what it must be like to be an old ACT-UPper watching this bizarro world idiot version where people kick off at the medical regulators because they're pissed off at having access to healthcare.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 3, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> It's even weirder to think that we're not that far off, historically speaking, from the height of the AIDS crisis and ACT-UP activity - which is something I've read/heard a bit about, others heard might have paid attention to at the time or even been involved in. Anyway, just mindboggling to think that there's people alive today who've been involved in protests that targeted the medical regulator HQ because they needed more access to healthcare and felt that not enough was being done to tackle the epidemic of the day. I can't imagine what it must be like to be an old ACT-UPper watching this bizarro world idiot version where people kick off at the medical regulators because they're pissed off at having access to healthcare.



Well, quite.

In another time, not that long ago...









						Pissed off HIV activists storm London's NHS HQ
					

The National Health Service announced last week it wouldn't provide the lifesaving HIV prevention drug, PrEP, to Brits in need. Campaigners are angry.




					www.huckmag.com


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 3, 2021)

Wouldn't be at all surprised if grifters like Gillian McKeith have had the vaccine. Plenty of money and clearly much-desired attention from this business, it doesn't mean you have to believe everything you preach.


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 3, 2021)

Apparently there's been more drama starring anti-vaxxers and TSG (riot cops) in Kensington this afternoon.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 3, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Still, at least someone tackled him, and it sounds like the twat got slap.


Should have given him a shot at the same time. Might shut the twat up.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 3, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Apparently there's been more drama starring anti-vaxxers and TSG (riot cops) in Kensington this afternoon.


I saw that on the met police feed. I hope they don't come up to Shepherds Bush again  though at least it's not many of them this time.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 3, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> shows as private video now when I tried to look.


Was gone when the livestream ended. There were lots of other people filming themselves and everyone else. Clearly the counter-revolution will be televised.

Couple of clips from others showing the push and shove. Someone inside opened the door briefly and accepted a communication of some sort. Some in the crowd saw an opportunity to get in and this ensued. 


View attachment uNcc89PgbDyblVYI.mp4

View attachment ZFhOIs7mH4GPmOSM.mp4

Following this there were some very wound up types looking for an outlet. The people doing the live stream I linked to were being aggressively accused of being filth or hostile 'meeja'







Link to tweet


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 3, 2021)

Link to tweet


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 3, 2021)

I was on my way back from the Design Museum earlier in Kensington and saw about a dozen riot police vans tearing off...


----------



## keybored (Sep 3, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Link to tweet


Pretty much what that last reply said. And if they were non-violent environmental protesters, a good amount of them would have had their heads caved in with batons by now.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 3, 2021)

Having loudly announced at Canary Wharf they are off to South Kensington complete with directions they find the filth waiting for them. Hijinks ensue.


View attachment giTXTSZtyXuWC2Tv.mp4


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 3, 2021)

That woman with the red hair has been getting stuck in and is quite obvious within the crowd.

Honestly, who’d be a copper though. Dealing with this crap day in day out.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> That woman with the red hair has been getting stuck in and is quite obvious within the crowd.
> 
> *Honestly, who’d be a copper though. Dealing with this crap day in day out.*


They fahkin love it


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 3, 2021)

ddraig said:


> They fahkin love it


Suspect the chance to get stuck in with some bovver draws in the wrong uns.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 3, 2021)

ddraig said:


> They fahkin love it


They are getting well in there, probably made their week.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 3, 2021)

The overtime will be paying for Christmas


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Having loudly announced at Canary Wharf they are off to South Kensington complete with directions they find the filth waiting for them. Hijinks ensue.
> 
> 
> View attachment 286545


fucking state of them.

i'm out of the loop now with the loons - what exactly is hte current complaint?


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Having loudly announced at Canary Wharf they are off to South Kensington complete with directions they find the filth waiting for them. Hijinks ensue.
> 
> 
> View attachment 286545


prob heading to Imperial which is just down the road and has led so much covid research.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)

.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2021)

I don’t pay much attention to the loonossohere, so I missed the genesis of the horse paste cult.  How did it come about that ivermectin is to be trusted but not vaccines?


----------



## rekil (Sep 3, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I don’t pay much attention to the loonossohere, so I missed the genesis of the horse paste cult.  How did it come about that ivermectin is to be trusted but not vaccines?


A fraudulent report was created by a bloke in Egypt and did the rounds for months without being detected.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 3, 2021)

rekil said:


> A fraudulent report was created by a bloke in Egypt and did the rounds for months without being detected.


Thanks.


----------



## Supine (Sep 3, 2021)

Disappointed to find the mhra offices loon free. There was one pain of glass with cracks in it and a load of cops hanging around Canary Wharf station. I missed the party. 

I really wanted to call piers corbyn a cunt. Oh well, next time.


----------



## rekil (Sep 3, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> Thanks.











						Huge study supporting ivermectin as Covid treatment withdrawn over ethical concerns
					

The preprint endorsing ivermectin as a coronavirus therapy has been widely cited, but independent researchers find glaring discrepancies in the data




					www.theguardian.com
				






> A medical student in London, Jack Lawrence, was among the first to identify serious concerns about the paper, leading to the retraction. He first became aware of the Elgazzar preprint when it was assigned to him by one of his lecturers for an assignment that formed part of his master’s degree. He found the introduction section of the paper appeared to have been almost entirely plagiarised.
> 
> It appeared that the authors had run entire paragraphs from press releases and websites about ivermectin and Covid-19 through a thesaurus to change key words. “Humorously, this led to them changing ‘severe acute respiratory syndrome’ to ‘extreme intense respiratory syndrome’ on one occasion,” Lawrence said.





> “Thousands of highly educated scientists, doctors, pharmacists, and at least four major medicines regulators missed a fraud so apparent that it might as well have come with a flashing neon sign. That this all happened amid an ongoing global health crisis of epic proportions is all the more terrifying.”


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 4, 2021)

Link to tweet

In the replies under these Met tweets we get one shithead immediately assuming the anti-vaxers must be ER because they are being disorderly






Followed by an even more hilarious shithead who assumes they are ER because they are getting stick from the police






Plus the full range of defenders outraged at heavy handed policing against people "just concerned about their children" on the one hand, and on the other a competition between bog standard law and order types and liberals as to who can call loudest for the most extreme measures to be applied.

Have to say I don't like the look of some of them at all, particularly If this is the face of future organised 'actions' directed at softer targets like vaccination centres and where the filth aren't waiting for them.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2021)

I look forward to my day working at a vaccination centre today


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I look forward to my day working at a vaccination centre today



You're doing a great job Badgers. Be hopes none of these eedyuts turn up embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 4, 2021)

Another "boycotting if I'm banned post". Had to stop myself replying and giving it attention.

When the 89% (of adults) one dosers catch up with the 79% of two dosers, they'll just be this handful of fools shouting to each other.

* Must not engage * 🤬


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2021)

I can only think restaurants will be more pleasant without boorish self-entitled berks abusing the staff etc.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 4, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Another "boycotting if I'm banned post". Had to stop myself replying and giving it attention.
> 
> When the 89% (of adults) one dosers catch up with the 79% of two dosers, they'll just this handful of fools shouting to each other.
> 
> * Must not engage * 🤬View attachment 286642



Is this some loaded boxing cunt? Sure, it's grand for him if he's got lots of dosh and is too scared to do the decent thing. But there are shitloads of small/independent/family run eateries that are being hit bad enough by the pandemic without cunts like him stirring it up.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Is this some loaded boxing cunt? Sure, it's grand for him if he's got lots of dosh and is too scared to do the decent thing. But there are shitloads of small/independent/family run eateries that are being hit bad enough by the pandemic without cunts like him stirring it up.


Nah, just a punter afaics


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe somebody could invent a chain of restaurants just for assholes, staffed by assholes. Go under the brand of ‘Plague pit’, no masks, plenty of parking for ludicrous oversized vehicles etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm probably wrong but a lot of them seem to scream pathological narcissim/sociopathy.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I'm probably wrong but a lot of them seem to scream pathological narcissim/sociopathy.


Or "thick twats".


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 4, 2021)

keybored said:


> Pretty much what that last reply said. And if they were non-violent environmental protesters, a good amount of them would have had their heads caved in with batons by now.



I saw the Extinction Rebellion march in the City yesterday. Plenty of police around but the whole thing seemed good natured on both sides


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> You're doing a great job Badgers. Be hopes none of these eedyuts turn up embarrassing themselves.


A pleasing turn of events... 

They wanted someone to sit outside a vaccination centre which is closed this weekend and redirect them to one down the road. 

So am sitting here in my camping chair relaxing


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> A pleasing turn of events...
> 
> They wanted someone to sit outside a vaccination centre which is closed this weekend and redirect them to one down the road.
> 
> So am sitting here in my camping chair relaxing



It's hard work, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> A pleasing turn of events...
> 
> They wanted someone to sit outside a vaccination centre which is closed this weekend and redirect them to one down the road.
> 
> So am sitting here in my camping chair relaxing


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> A pleasing turn of events...
> 
> They wanted someone to sit outside a vaccination centre which is closed this weekend and redirect them to one down the road.
> 
> So am sitting here in my camping chair relaxing


If any antivaxxers turn up don't forget to send them in the wrong direction. Preferably to the nearest cop shop.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 4, 2021)

Plenty of tinder profiles now say "covid idiots swipe left"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Plenty of tinder profiles now say "covid idiots swipe left"



Sadly this strategy relies on idiots accurately self-identifying as such.


----------



## klang (Sep 4, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Maybe somebody could invent a chain of restaurants just for assholes, staffed by assholes. Go under the brand of ‘Plague pit’, no masks, plenty of parking for ludicrous oversized vehicles etc.


they already exist.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 5, 2021)

It'd be useful if some of these papers on the right really stuck the boot in to draw clear lines in the sand as a way of saying "mainstream right wing thought is against you" . But I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2021)

Quite the day today.

Was running two testing stalls and a mobile vaccine centre in a big Luton park. Got a message from the big council boss advising there was a large VaxTard demo planned in the park 

Not ideal  but luckily he had the wrong park. Did not stop a few of the 'characters' appearing later in the day looking for a row.

I am supposed to be empathetic to concerns but am past that now, just can't deal with delusional liars anymore so told one that I was more interested in science than attention seekers on Facebook  he took umbridge at this and asked to speak to someone in charge. I was in charge but led him over to the lead doctor running the vaccine centre...

Said doctor is a fucking brick shit house and less keen to tolerate such types than I am  the VaxTard started ranting about nonsense and complaining about my attitude. The good doctor put it plainly...

'_You best fuck off now you simpleton or I will personally fuck you off_'

'_GO AWAY _*NOW*'

Pleasing


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2021)

Meanwhile, me and Sheldon the Shrimp were enjoying a happy event  



The police had to step in at one point


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 6, 2021)

Wanker


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 6, 2021)

I was going to respond 'I don't understand how analogies work, because you wankers never went to school...'


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2021)

My latest plan :- #sennapodssecretcovidmedicine #nobigpharma


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 6, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> My latest plan :- #sennapodssecretcovidmedicine #nobigpharma


Cyanide is guaranteed to stop the twats getting covid.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 6, 2021)

#movingtoadesertislandwillstopyourunvaccinatedassgettingcovid


----------



## nogojones (Sep 6, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> My latest plan :- #sennapodssecretcovidmedicine #nobigpharma


Homeopathic use does not work though. You MUST take heroic doses for it to be efficacious.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 6, 2021)

Rids the body of toxins


----------



## PTK (Sep 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Meanwhile, me and Sheldon the Shrimp were enjoying a happy event
> 
> 
> 
> The police had to step in at one point



Those costumes are gorgeous!


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 6, 2021)

fairly good deep dive into the cambridge ed dude who died here. and the grifting filth who have blood on their hands.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 6, 2021)

that weinsteen cunt is no thicko. but he's been right wing grifting dressed up in a "hey i am a reasonably liberal free thinking rebel" schtict for about decade.

you can almost see the grifting thought patterns that must have occured to him. thinking to himself: "okay, this covid thing. what will get the most views? what's the most provoking angle?"

first against the wall.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2021)

Riding the Peterson gravy train ...
Is that his own hair ? - mind you his brother's hair is weird too ...


----------



## keybored (Sep 6, 2021)

Placed on windscreen in Minehead. I like to think if I'd caught the person I'd have explained how I came off Facebook to avoid loons like them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 6, 2021)

keybored said:


> Placed on windscreen in Minehead. I like to think if I'd caught the person I'd have explained how I came off Facebook to avoid loons like them.
> 
> View attachment 287140View attachment 287142


InTeReStInG


----------



## keybored (Sep 6, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> InTeReStInG


INTRESTING*


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 6, 2021)

keybored said:


> Placed on windscreen in Minehead. I like to think if I'd caught the person I'd have explained how I came off Facebook to avoid loons like them.
> 
> View attachment 287140View attachment 287142


Is there not just a small part of them that thinks, "should I post this as it might cause harm?"


----------



## keybored (Sep 6, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Is there not just a small part of them that thinks, "should I post this as it might cause harm?"


It's easier to see how people post stuff like this from behind a screen. Boggles me that someone would go to all that time and effort (and some cost) to basically shitpost irl.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 6, 2021)

This Vernon coleman is a top name in fruit and nut bar circles.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 6, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> This Vernon coleman is a top name in fruit and nut bar circles.


vernon "AIDS is a conspiracy from big condom" coleman to give him his full name
when I read the post before I misread him for joseph "use my natural cures not anything else" mercola


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2021)

Cardiff city centre earlier, loads of other stickers removed too, good to see


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 6, 2021)

joe rogan take down on the majority report.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 7, 2021)

There seems to be a crossover between conspiraloon antivaxxers and 'abusive/ very unpleasant ex husbands of women I know'. Funny that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 7, 2021)

Cloo said:


> There seems to be a crossover between conspiraloon antivaxxers and 'abusive/ very unpleasant ex husbands of women I know'. Funny that.



Selfishness and lack of consideration for the safety /feelings /welfare of others comes in many forms


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 7, 2021)

Cloo said:


> There seems to be a crossover between conspiraloon antivaxxers and 'abusive/ very unpleasant ex husbands of women I know'. Funny that.


are they also Freeloons of the land?
It seems this type make a fair amount of their ranks.


----------



## krink (Sep 8, 2021)

I haven't been keeping up with the covid fruit-loops but I heard something recently and it was a first - that the testing swabs that go up your nose are full of carcinogens. this was from a chap who is proper wrong'un and was once mixed up with edl types but he got booted out for being a grass. it really does attract them this conspiracy stuff!


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 8, 2021)

krink said:


> I haven't been keeping up with the covid fruit-loops but I heard something recently and it was a first - that the testing swabs that go up your nose are full of carcinogens. this was from a chap who is proper wrong'un and was once mixed up with edl types but he got booted out for being a grass. it really does attract them this conspiracy stuff!


oh that one's been going around for months with plenty of paranoid rants.

the hillarious thinhg is that the chemical (harmless in small doses) is actually printed on the box in teh ingredients. lol. what a proper shitty Global Cabal where they don't even hide their intentions!


----------



## krink (Sep 8, 2021)

cheers BigMoaner no doubt they put all kinds of crap up their hooters at the weekend!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2021)

London transport staff warned of anti-mask posters with razor blades
					

The Rail, Maritime and Transport (RMT) union says its members are at risk.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Cunts


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2021)

Today in Cardiff 
Added pen reads "Don't use nazi Germany for your propaganda"


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2021)

Fair play to pen person, I finished the job


----------



## Cloo (Sep 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Today in Cardiff
> Added pen reads "Don't use nazi Germany for your propaganda"
> View attachment 287565


Liked for the person with biro.

One of the things I hate most about some of these people is the fucking nazi comparisons. I think you'll find the Nazis didn't ask my grandfather's family to wear masks or stay home for a while to protect other people from an infectious illness for a while, or offer them vaccines - they just murdered almost all of them for existing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 9, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Liked for the person with biro.
> 
> One of the things I hate most about some of these people is the fucking nazi comparisons. I think you'll find the Nazis didn't ask my grandfather's family to wear masks or stay home for a while to protect other people from an infectious illness for a while, or offer them vaccines - they just murdered almost all of them for existing.


And paid their wages if their job was under threat or gave them grants for their businesses. The lack of awareness of privilege is unreal.


----------



## BillRiver (Sep 9, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Liked for the person with biro.
> 
> One of the things I hate most about some of these people is the fucking nazi comparisons. I think you'll find the Nazis didn't ask my grandfather's family to wear masks or stay home for a while to protect other people from an infectious illness for a while, or offer them vaccines - they just murdered almost all of them for existing.



Yes. Using the name "White Rose" for their pathetic group makes me seethe every time.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> And paid their wages if their job was under threat or gave them grants for their businesses. The lack of awareness of privilege is unreal.


It's basically just like 'The Nazis were bad and this is bad so I'll say this is like the Nazis' also the stupidity of this underlying belief that they are 'being punished for their beliefs' just like, presumably they think the Jews were being targetted for their beliefs - which they weren't, they were targeted for being Jewish whether they practised or not and sometimes even if they didn't know they were. The sheer fucking ignorance.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2021)

Was a nasty video on reddit the other day showing this woman coughing on people as in 'cough cough cough what are you worried about?'  but seems to have gained comeuppance.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 9, 2021)

Cloo said:


> It's basically just like 'The Nazis were bad and this is bad so I'll say this is like the Nazis' also the stupidity of this underlying belief that they are 'being punished for their beliefs' just like, presumably they think the Jews were being targetted for their beliefs - which they weren't, they were targeted for being Jewish whether they practised or not and sometimes even if they didn't know they were. The sheer fucking ignorance.



And the anti vaxxers believing they are the victims, rather than being the ones who create victims


----------



## Cloo (Sep 9, 2021)

Ditto 'This is a police state!' - my mum grew up in one of those, you wouldn't know one if it bit you in the arse.

The annoying thing is that yes, there are reasons to worry about government corruption and creeping authoritarianism, but for fuck's sake, this is not the reason to do so.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 9, 2021)

We will not be oppressed, we will not be enslaved

_Because you have to wear a mask in fucking sainsburys? _


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 9, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> And the anti vaxxers believing they are the victims, rather than being the ones who create victims


There's another name for that. Narcissim. Think it through. Its mind blowing really.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 9, 2021)

I have completely stopped engaging with those I am acquainted with, still, every time they use the word tyranny I want to slowly throttle the life out of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> We will not be oppressed, we will not be enslaved
> 
> _Because you have to wear a mask in fucking sainsburys? _


except you don't even have to do that!


----------



## Cloo (Sep 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> We will not be oppressed, we will not be enslaved
> 
> _Because you have to wear a mask in fucking sainsburys? _


Meanwhile the communists imprisoned my grandfather for a year or two for being Jewish and a bit bourgoise and married to a British woman.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 9, 2021)

Suddenly only caring about oo


Cloo said:


> Meanwhile the communists imprisoned my grandfather for a year or two for being Jewish and a bit bourgoise and married to a British woman.


Exactly. 

Two small jabs in arm = North Korea


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Two small jabs in arm = North Korea


Of course they're going to blame it on the Juche


----------



## two sheds (Sep 9, 2021)

There was also a video on reddit of a Sheriff in the US saying that kids didn't need to wear masks in school even though there was a mandate for it. He was wearing a yellow star and I was thinking throughout wtf and then realized afterwards 'ah yes he was a sheriff  

he was still a cunt though


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 9, 2021)

The unelected control group status is the true revenge though.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> This Vernon coleman is a top name in fruit and nut bar circles.


Genuinely thought "shit, him who played Mini-Me in Austin Powers?" for a minute there. Turns out that the bad news is that Verne Troyer died in 2018, but the good news is that he has nothing to do with this dickhead.


rubbershoes said:


> And the anti vaxxers believing they are the victims, rather than being the ones who create victims


I've spotted some local white rose stuff with slogans like "Old Lives Matter" and "Hancock Lied, Grandma Died" round my way recently. Which proper confused me, since I thought their whole point was that they essentially think too much is being done to protect elderly people. I'm sure they have some explanation as to why it's actually The Evil Lockdown that kills people, but also think I probably wouldn't really benefit that much from looking into it.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 9, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I'm sure they have some explanation as to why it's actually The Evil Lockdown that kills people, but also think I probably wouldn't really benefit that much from looking into it.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 10, 2021)

Seeing more of this shite on Twitter, but holding firm on no engagement. Is reading it making the algorithm semd me more?


----------



## Cloo (Sep 10, 2021)

Sad to see a post online by a nurse saying how totally fucked off she was with 90% of their people in A&E being invaccinated, meaning they can't give as good care to the people who are vaccinated. And apparently families of patients hanging around or phoning demanding their family member be given some shit they read about on the internet, or that they'll sue for negligence if the patient dies. Uhm - the patient neglected themselves when they decided they were smarter than doctors, nurses, scientists etc on the topic of infectious diseases...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 287671





> McKeith possesses no qualifications in nutrition or medicine from accredited institutions, and in 2007 agreed with the Advertising Standards Authority to stop using the title "Doctor".


Why would anyone listen to this fraud?


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 287671


Not sure how I can put into words my sadness that having been vaccinated I now have no chance of sex with Gillian McKeith.


----------



## PTK (Sep 10, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Meanwhile the communists imprisoned my grandfather for a year or two for being Jewish and a bit bourgoise and married to a British woman.


. . . but did they make him wear a mask? I have met a number of people who have lived under repressive regimes, and they all say that the worst thing they ever experienced was being obliged to wear a mask while shopping in the supermarket.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 287671





Badgers said:


> View attachment 287671


what an absoloute fucking thick idiot.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 10, 2021)

PTK said:


> . . . but did they make him wear a mask? I have met a number of people who have lived under repressive regimes, and they all say that the worst thing they ever experienced was being obliged to wear a mask while shopping in the supermarket.


have spoken to many people who escaped Pol Pot's Year Zero roll out and to a man they all say that hand sanitizer at the front of shops and business is far worse than anything they experienced such as enforced agriculture and destroying any form of educational institutions.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 287671


seriously what the fuck is she on about, and what sort of world do we live in when someone like that has a blue tick on one of the most powerful social media platforms in the world?


----------



## PTK (Sep 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> seriously what the fuck is she on about, and what sort of world do we live in when someone like that has a blue tick on one of the most powerful social media platforms in the world?


Gillian McKeith has been proven to a liar. Gillian McKeith has no actual qualifications in nutrition. Gillian McKeith knows less about science  than a GCSE pupil.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Do they have any idea at all how offensive that is? It just blows my mind. Because they have to wear a mask in sainsburys? Or a jab that 10s of millions have had like 10s of millions trust the paracetamol they buy from sainsburys? Maybe we have got used to it but jesus the star of David - how fucking FAR OUT can you get?


The people wearing the star of david armbands presumably think the virus and vaccine are part of a plan to exterminate large swathes of humanity, so it's a reasonable comparison.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 10, 2021)

killer b said:


> The people wearing the star of david armbands presumably think the virus and vaccine are part of a plan to exterminate large swathes of humanity, so it's a reasonable comparison.


I think their idea of wearing them is that they are being 'targeted' for their "beliefs' and therefore its like the Jews,  who were targeted as a race, not a belief system,  and who were murdered rather than maybe not allowed into some places without proof of vaccination.


----------



## elbows (Sep 10, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 287671



Sounds like an awful Hell Comes to Frogtown reboot.









						Hell Comes to Frogtown - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> This film is set in a post-apocalyptic wasteland where few fertile men and women exist due to atomic fallout. As a result, the government places a high priority on those whom can still breed. Shortly before the movie opens, a group of mutant amphibians (who have been exiled to the desert by humans) capture a group of fertile women and are using them as sex slaves.





> Sam Hell (Piper) is a nomadic traveler who wanders the countryside. He is eventually captured by an organization of warrior-nurses, the closest thing to a government in his region of the world, who reveal that they located him by tracking the trail of pregnant women left in his wake. Their original plan was to use him as breeding stock with their collection of fertile women, but this was the group captured by the mutants. With their own attempts to capture the women failing, the group presses Hell into service as a mercenary; he is to infiltrate the mutant city (derogatorily referred to as "Frogtown") and rescue the women. To make sure that the rebellious Hell follows his orders, he is forced to wear an electronic protective codpiece that will explode if he disobeys or tries to abort his mission.


----------



## keybored (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice biro work on this shit sticker, placed on a "Please Wear A Mask" notice outside my local shop.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 11, 2021)

So saw that they are out in London again today, anyone hear about any spottings?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2021)

says it all really:


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

A lot have this circle now on their profile . The research is mandatory. Not sure what its mandatory for.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

Question everything apart from your own mandatory research


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> A lot have this circle now on their profile . The research is mandatory. Not sure what its mandatory for.
> View attachment 287938




Anyway, finally remembered to bring a marker pen out with me to fix a bit of local graff - see if you can spot which bit was my addition:


----------



## keybored (Sep 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> says it all really:


----------



## existentialist (Sep 12, 2021)

editor said:


> Why would anyone listen to this fraud?


Probably because she's telling them what they want to hear.


----------



## Almor (Sep 12, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> View attachment 287957
> 
> Anyway, finally remembered to bring a marker pen out with me to fix a bit of local graff - see if you can spot which bit was my addition:
> View attachment 287958


In Christchurch NZ, the covid deniers use chalk, so people just rub bits out 
Also
'Covid kills your rights'
'lockdown is illegal'


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Question everything apart from your own mandatory research


Or sanity.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 12, 2021)

editor said:


> Why would anyone listen to this fraud?


If I'd listened to her in the first place I'd have something invaluable!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 12, 2021)

Fucking hell!   



LINK


----------



## prunus (Sep 12, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell!
> 
> View attachment 287979
> 
> LINK



To be fair, one half bottle of spirits, or 20 units a day, should be enough for most people. And I’m not sure limiting it to that will ensure the safety of the imbibers’ health all that much.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 12, 2021)

there's going to be a hell of a black market, with teetotallers making a healthy profit.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 12, 2021)

Anti-vaxxers mock up ‘NHS-like’ leaflets and cartoon posters targeting children
					

‘Children are not at risk from Covid,’ leaflet falsely claims




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Jesus  



and


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Anti-vaxxers mock up ‘NHS-like’ leaflets and cartoon posters targeting children
> 
> 
> ‘Children are not at risk from Covid,’ leaflet falsely claims
> ...



fucking hell.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 12, 2021)

Feel like fire-bombing the printers who produced that crap ...

That's going to kill people, no doubt about it


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Feel like fire-bombing the printers who produced that crap ...
> 
> That's going to kill people, no doubt about it


 spend enough time spreading dangerous health information online you will start to get bodies.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

another thing i dispise about these communities is how much they are hell bent on warfare against the media. their unsubtle thinking leads them to think that *all* mainstream media and all of its content is run by some evil cabal and that it all cannot be trusted (totally missing the point that some truly are run by evil cunts like Murdoch - but his is not hidden so doesn't count). so they just sneer and dismiss it all. the baby is well and truly thrown out with the bath water.

i was reminded of this when i was watching a documentary on the american mafia and they had throughout the programme an NY Post journalist who had spen 20 years studying and reporting on the mafia for and the police who are after them. he knew every story, every name. he had been on the court cases. had spent time with families of all involved. he knew current mafia trends, where they were strong or where they had declined. he knew mafia bosses to talk to, to go for coffee with.

now that's just the mafia beat. the "main stream media" has, or perhaps had, this sort of intelligence across all sorts of subject matter. can people not see the enormous value?

but Michael on Whatsapp doesn't care though, he is determined to make sure that distrust in media is absoloute and he won't rest until enough memes are out there that eventually no one will have a speck of trust in ANY of it. won't rest until the only source of news is grifters on youtube.

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

killer cult. i have a feeling that if/when covid is distant news, they will move onto something else health wise. i think the genie is out of the bottle now and something in the alogrithym creates this scene. there will be marches, demos, etc all based on conspiratol thinking, with far right and some on the left involvement. as people have said, for a lot folk this is a religious movement rather than a politcal one. they "awaken" and it's happening all over the place.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 12, 2021)

That third bubble from the left is the title of that "rapper" that comes to Brixton and also seems to go around a lot harassing people.

My acquaintance who fell all the way down the rabbit hole used the word enlightened and illluminated which is when I realised it wasn't just him being annoyed at lockdowns and losing most of his income streams as a result.
He goes on every single march now, I don't think he ever went on a single march in the past though.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 12, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> That third bubble from the left is the title of that "rapper" that comes to Brixton and also seems to go around a lot harassing people.
> 
> My acquaintance who fell all the way down the rabbit hole used the word enlightened and illluminated which is when I realised it wasn't just him being annoyed at lockdowns and losing most of his income streams as a result.
> He goes on every single march now, I don't think he ever went on a single march in the past though.


yes, my mate teh same. lost. gone.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 12, 2021)

Just found this hilarious piece:
antivaxxers massively fail to shut london traffic
"The group asked participants to push the traffic light buttons at the same time in an attempt to "bring London to a stand still."


I have no words, but I laughed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 12, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just found this hilarious piece:
> antivaxxers massively fail to shut london traffic
> "The group asked participants to push the traffic light buttons at the same time in an attempt to "bring London to a stand still."
> 
> ...



The thick twats don't even understand how traffic lights & pedestrian crossings work, priceless.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> for a lot folk this is a religious movement rather than a politcal one. they "awaken" and it's happening all over the place.


Yep that's very true. You heard of Resistanc GB? They are all about this conspiraloon shit and seem to be in with so-called 'veterans'.

One of their videos is them at an anti-vaccine demo (I think) asking everyone if this is a 'spritual war'. They all said that it was and went into their feelings about it.

One of the people they interviewed was David Icke aswell.


----------



## izz (Sep 13, 2021)

I did not, until yesterday, believe that some people are genuinely comparing themselves with Holocaust victims. But I was wrong, a woman on a discussion group based on my home town, on Facebook, suggested that she and her family would be made to wear yellow stars because they're martyrs to freedom.

This has made me really quite dizzy. The only way I know how to argue is rationally but there is clearly no point, how to I argue such that she'd understand me ? I feel I should do something but I don't know what.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 13, 2021)

izz said:


> I did not, until yesterday, believe that some people are genuinely comparing themselves with Holocaust victims. But I was wrong, a woman on a discussion group based on my home town, on Facebook, suggested that she and her family would be made to wear yellow stars because they're martyrs to freedom.
> 
> This has made me really quite dizzy. The only way I know how to argue is rationally but there is clearly no point, how to I argue such that she'd understand me ? I feel I should do something but I don't know what.


I wouldn't bother.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 13, 2021)

izz said:


> I did not, until yesterday, believe that some people are genuinely comparing themselves with Holocaust victims. But I was wrong, a woman on a discussion group based on my home town, on Facebook, suggested that she and her family would be made to wear yellow stars because they're martyrs to freedom.
> 
> This has made me really quite dizzy. The only way I know how to argue is rationally but there is clearly no point, how to I argue such that she'd understand me ? I feel I should do something but I don't know what.


I might be tempted to point out how unpleasant their characterisation of their own suffering was compared to the fate of the Jews in Nazi Germany, and leave the conspiraloonery well alone. Then turn on your heel and make a brisk - and pointed - departure.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 13, 2021)

izz said:


> This has made me really quite dizzy. The only way I know how to argue is rationally but there is clearly no point, how to I argue such that she'd understand me ? I feel I should do something but I don't know what.





existentialist said:


> I might be tempted to point out how unpleasant their characterisation of their own suffering was compared to the fate of the Jews in Nazi Germany, and leave the conspiraloonery well alone. Then turn on your heel and make a brisk - and pointed - departure.



or say it with a well aimed brick


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2021)

or a picture of the camp ovens with a sad smiley


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 13, 2021)

izz said:


> I did not, until yesterday, believe that some people are genuinely comparing themselves with Holocaust victims. But I was wrong, a woman on a discussion group based on my home town, on Facebook, suggested that she and her family would be made to wear yellow stars because they're martyrs to freedom.
> 
> This has made me really quite dizzy. The only way I know how to argue is rationally but there is clearly no point, how to I argue such that she'd understand me ? I feel I should do something but I don't know what.


Ask her what her body count is and leave it at that.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 13, 2021)

Ask the mods why Death Cult members are allowed free reign.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 13, 2021)

izz said:


> I did not, until yesterday, believe that some people are genuinely comparing themselves with Holocaust victims. But I was wrong, a woman on a discussion group based on my home town, on Facebook, suggested that she and her family would be made to wear yellow stars because they're martyrs to freedom.
> 
> This has made me really quite dizzy. The only way I know how to argue is rationally but there is clearly no point, how to I argue such that she'd understand me ? I feel I should do something but I don't know what.





BigMoaner said:


> I wouldn't bother.


can confirm this above post is the correct answer to the previous quoted one.

Luckily I wasn't visiting my mum this past weekend, there was a live one in the house being the sister in law of my mum's boyfriend, from my mum and sister's account it was tense, as the SIL kept shouting "you are all stupid" while her hubby kept apologising for her and my (81 yo) mum even lost it telling her to shut up and no mention it anymore once it wa obvious that reasoning with somone who doesn't listen does not work; I would have frogmarched the idiot out and gaffer taped up to the roadsurface. 
NO rational discussion is possbile which is when my mum lost it.
The SIl has bought it all, chemtrails, 5G, vaccine magnetism, whatever you can come up with...

I'll keep social distancing and sharpening my knives in readiness for the evangelists.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> there was a live one





wemakeyousoundb said:


> I would have frogmarched the idiot out and gaffer taped up to the roadsurface.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 14, 2021)

Just confirmed - booster jabs for everyone over 50, minimum 6 month gap between 2nd & 3rd doses, roll-out starting next week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 14, 2021)

BTW the Johnson, Whitty & Vallance show is at the earlier time of 3.30 pm today.


----------



## Lurdan (Sep 14, 2021)

Yesterday:

Anti-vax protesters descend on Christleton High School in Chester - Cheshire Live



> A group of about nine people went to Christleton High School on Monday (September 13) protesting about children in sixth form getting vaccinated, CheshireLive has been told. The group did not access the building and the students were kept secure, away from the protesters, some of whom were reportedly filming. There were also reports of the the group approaching students in the village in an attempt to 'harangue' them and 'engage them in debate'.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 14, 2021)

Can't share pic for some reason, but guy on LinkedIn sharing two tweets saying 'Ooh, a pandemic and not a single member of parliament has died, think about it' and a reply going 'And no one in the House of Lords either'

Gosh, a group of 950 wealthy largely white people who can work from home aren't among the dying. You know what, no one I know directly has died other probably because most of my mates work in jobs they can do from home and don't live in overcrowded accommodation.

Maybe try asking a taxi driver, medic, security or factory worker how many people they know who have died.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 14, 2021)

Some of my wider acquaintances / friends circle have died, directly and indirectly as a result of the pandemic, in various parts of the UK. Most of them had underlying medical conditions that made them extremely vulnerable to Covid-19 infection and other factors. At least one died from cancer he couldn't see anyone about before it had progressed too far. [the re-emergence of a bone cancer during the first Lockdown].

Seems weird but some colleagues of my SiL in the medical sector are covid sceptics as well as anti mask & anti-vaxx. Those attitudes in such people I can't understand. SiL avoids them as much as possible and is very particular with her precautions as she is vulnerable, having had a stroke recently.


----------



## izz (Sep 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Just confirmed - booster jabs for everyone over 50, minimum 6 month gap between 2nd & 3rd doses, roll-out starting next week.


Huzzah ! Me please - and yunno, I'll be happy to produce a piece of card to prove it, hell I'd even wear a badge, and I won't call myself a Holocaust victim.

e2a: To everyone who replied above, I agree soundly with you but can't bring myself to 'like' your posts. I know you understand


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 14, 2021)

To my mind, the real victims of this plaque are the innocent people who have been infected by these anti-mask & anti-vaxx covidiots, and have gone on to need hospital treatment, get long covid or even worse, die.


----------



## izz (Sep 14, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> To my mind, the real victims of this plaque are the innocent people who have been infected by these anti-mask & anti-vaxx covidiots, and have gone on to need hospital treatment, get long covid or even worse, die.


Indeed. Again I can't like your post. Piece in today's Guardian about anti-vaxxers who have regretted their position, makes me very sad.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 14, 2021)

izz said:


> Indeed. Again I can't like your post. Piece in today's Guardian about anti-vaxxers who have regretted their position, makes me very sad.



This one?

*








						‘The virus is painfully real’: vaccine hesitant people are dying – and their loved ones want the world to listen
					

In the UK, the majority of those now in hospital with Covid-19 are unvaccinated. Many face their last days with enormous regret, and their relatives are telling their stories to try to convince others like them




					www.theguardian.com
				



*


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 14, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> To my mind, the real victims of this plaque are the innocent people who have been infected by these anti-mask & anti-vaxx covidiots, and have gone on to need hospital treatment, get long covid or even worse, die.


4 year old daughter of an anti vaxxer died this week in texas, mum is now regretting it... :/


----------



## izz (Sep 14, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This one?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


yeah that one babes, I was just too tired to quote it


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 14, 2021)

They’re just reporting on stuff already aggregated here:









						sorryantivaxxer.com | stories of anti-vaxxers who died from COVID.
					

They thought COVID was a scam, until they lay dying from it.  sorryantivaxxer.com tells their story using their own facebook and twitter posts.




					www.sorryantivaxxer.com


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2021)

Edit: removed because completely unnecessary.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 14, 2021)

Preacher denies fraud over 'Covid protection' oil
					

Bishop Climate Wiseman is accused of selling £91 kits to help "cure or protect" people from Covid-19.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




grifting bloody twunt


----------



## petee (Sep 14, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Preacher denies fraud over 'Covid protection' oil
> 
> 
> Bishop Climate Wiseman is accused of selling £91 kits to help "cure or protect" people from Covid-19.
> ...



"bishop"


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2021)

petee said:


> "bishop"


Bishop Climate Wiseman


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

Stern rightly putting the boot in









						Howard Stern blasts Joe Rogan for taking ‘horse de-wormer’ instead of Covid vaccine
					

Radio presenter has been vocal critic of those refusing to get vaccinated




					www.google.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

Think it's clear sterns position

"We have no time for idiots in this country anymore. We don’t want you. We want you to all either go the hospital, and stay home, die there with your Covid. Don’t take the cure, but don’t clog up our hospitals with your Covid when you finally get it. Stay home, don’t bother with science, it’s too late. Go f*** yourself, we just don’t have time for you.”


----------



## rekil (Sep 15, 2021)

They're gargling iodine now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Think it's clear sterns position
> 
> "We have no time for idiots in this country anymore. We don’t want you. We want you to all either go the hospital, and stay home, die there with your Covid. Don’t take the cure, but don’t clog up our hospitals with your Covid when you finally get it. Stay home, don’t bother with science, it’s too late. Go f*** yourself, we just don’t have time for you.”


This is part of my job at the moment  

The official government/council orders are that me and my staff should 'empathise' with these people. 

I am way past that now. Having dealt with assault, death threats and harassment for months my rule is to fuck them the fuck off quickly. 

My guess is any complaints came from these cunts then it is my word against theirs. I feel fairly confident that my explanation of the events are better than the selfish, angry, lying nutcases who shout at my staff.


----------



## tim (Sep 15, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Bishop Climate Wiseman


Bishop is derived from the Greek "episkopus" which can be more literally translated as overseer. Bishop Climate probably oversees a lucrative religious franchise.


----------



## elbows (Sep 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> This one?
> 
> *
> 
> ...



By the way, the descriptions of proportion of unvaccinated hospitalised cases in those sorts of articles tend to give a misleading impression by virtue of being out of date.

For example SAGE meeting minutes for a meeting held earlier this month includes:



> For patients admitted after 16 June 2021 (by which time vaccination rates in adults were high) the majority of patients had received two doses. This is to be expected, as SAGE has noted previously.



Thats from https://assets.publishing.service.g...t_data/file/1017296/S1360_SAGE_95_minutes.pdf


----------



## extra dry (Sep 15, 2021)

My sister is in the anti-vax camp, right now she has walked away from her job, and is telling other family members not to take the vax as it is designed to alter DNA...she is completely gone bananas.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

extra dry said:


> My sister is in the anti-vax camp, right now she has walked away from her job, and is telling other family members not to take the vax as it is designed to alter DNA...she is completely gone bananas.


sorry to hear that!


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 15, 2021)

I’m going to a party on Saturday, it will be the first time I’ve seen this group of friends since pre-covid. I’m curious if any of them have become anti-vax / covid hoax people as I don’t use social media!


----------



## LDC (Sep 15, 2021)

What are the conspiracy anti-vaxxers saying about the booster doses being talked about? A new battery for the tracking chip? Some upgrade? Vaguely interested what the more lunatic fringe say as they must have had to create a story around it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What are the conspiracy anti-vaxxers saying about the booster doses being talked about? A new battery for the tracking chip? Some upgrade? Vaguely interested what the more lunatic fringe say as they must have had to create a story around it.


Roaming data enabled.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What are the conspiracy anti-vaxxers saying about the booster doses being talked about? A new battery for the tracking chip? Some upgrade? Vaguely interested what the more lunatic fringe say as they must have had to create a story around it.


take your pick from its engineered to cause DNA changes decreasing the IQ of a person, it will make men go infertile somehow, or the person will die in five years of taking it due to population control by the Bilderberg group.  Plus David bloody Icke has a few more ideas.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

If you check the usual places the interesting thing is that they all scream that the vaxx is evil and they won't take it. But that's it.

But none of them really say why. So there is actually no central core of beliefs. So they are likely having private beliefs that contradict the previous poster's private beliefs, but they haven't got the insight or whatever to realise that they are all negating each other because they can't all be right. It's a lurid display of collective insanity and I don't say that lightly. Especially when there is so many of them collecting together.


----------



## LDC (Sep 15, 2021)

extra dry said:


> take your pick from its engineered to cause DNA changes decreasing the IQ of a person, it will make men go infertile somehow, or the person will die in five years of taking it due to population control by the Bilderberg group.  Plus David bloody Icke has a few more ideas.



Yeah that's the vaccine generally. But what are they saying we are having a third dose for? Just more of the same, or some other whacked out idea?


----------



## tim (Sep 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Roaming data enabled.


Natural immunity destroyed


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

tim said:


> Natural immunity destroyed


Thats when the Bluetooth kicks in. Do your own research


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2021)

I encounter some of the planet's worst trolls and anti-vaxxers in my futile attempt to get intelligent company on Paltalk and something that popped up recently was some sort of supposed addictive mechanism forcing everyone to having to get Pfizer topups every 6 months for life...


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

"My names Michael, and I'm A Pfizer Addict"


----------



## LDC (Sep 15, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I encounter some of the planet's worst trolls and anti-vaxxers in my futile attempt to get intelligent company on Paltalk and something that popped up recently was some sort of supposed addictive mechanism forcing everyone to having to get Pfizer topups every 6 months for life...



That's the kind of crazy shit I was after, brilliant! ADDICTED TO PFIZER!


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

I've missed my booster, has anyonr got any Pfizer? My dealers only got the Oxford shit


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I've missed my booster, has anyonr got any Pfizer? My dealers only got the Oxford shit


Can you still get Tizer?


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I've missed my booster, has anyonr got any Pfizer? My dealers only got the Oxford shit


Mine's only offering the moderna stuff, is it any good ?


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> If you check the usual places the interesting thing is that they all scream that the vaxx is evil and they won't take it. But that's it.
> 
> But none of them really say why. So there is actually no central core of beliefs. So they are likely having private beliefs that contradict the previous poster's private beliefs, but they haven't got the insight or whatever to realise that they are all negating each other because they can't all be right. It's a lurid display of collective insanity and I don't say that lightly. Especially when there is so many of them collecting togethe.


I’m seeing the US anti-vax crowd constantly calling it an ‘experimental vaccine’. That seems to be their line on it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Mine's only offering the moderna stuff, is it any good ?


Seems to only really kick in if you've got Windows on at least three devices.


----------



## pug (Sep 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> "My names Michael, and I'm A Pfizer Addict"


CHOOSE LIFE!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 15, 2021)

Schools have received a warning.



> Headteachers have been put on notice for vaccine protests at the school gates after ministers confirmed children aged 12 to 15 will be offered a first jab from next week.
> 
> New guidance from the UK Health Security Agency says schools should call in the police to help manage any disorder from angry parents and campaigners.
> 
> Health officials at the agency say they are aware some schools have been receiving campaign letters and emails with "misinformation" about the vaccine programme and it knows of schools seeking advice ahead of expected protests.





> Three million youngsters across the UK will be eligible for the new under-16s jab rollout, and the programme is expected to be delivered primarily within schools.
> 
> Teachers are told in the guidance to get in touch with the School Age Immunisation Service team at the "first opportunity" to understand "what security planning they have in place".
> 
> They should “not engage directly" with misinformation campaigns about the vaccine, but should "acknowledge receipt of concerns" and "refer to the latest scientific guidance on the issue" if needed.



Just more shit for schools' to deal with.   

From the Telegraph live.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 15, 2021)

I’ll just stand at the gate with my leaf blower giving them a good blast until they piss off. Not sure if senior staff will sanction this however.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I’ll just stand at the gate with my leaf blower giving them a good blast until they piss off. Not sure if senior staff will sanction this however.



A flamethrower would be better.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

Bazookas


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 15, 2021)

"It my body., my" BOOOOOM


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Schools have received a warning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never thought I'd see the Wail or the Diana overtaken in the loon stakes, but the Torygraph is clearly read almost entirely by full-on anti-vax Qanon Trumpers. Their cricket coverage must be REALLY good if they're all still paying for it


----------



## izz (Sep 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Can you still get Tizer?


Sounds pretty much the same !!!!? Yeah I'll inject me some of that !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 16, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Just found this hilarious piece:
> antivaxxers massively fail to shut london traffic
> "The group asked participants to push the traffic light buttons at the same time in an attempt to "bring London to a stand still."
> 
> ...


I do wonder if this protest was set up by a troll who knew exactly how the traffic lights worked but just wanted a belly laugh at minions dutifully obeying their instruction.  Could be a fun new game, maybe next week we could suggest they bring London to a standstill by flagging down tube trains to make them stop at every station.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I do wonder if this protest was set up by a troll who knew exactly how the traffic lights worked but just wanted a belly laugh at minions dutifully obeying their instruction.  Could be a fun new game, maybe next week we could suggest they bring London to a standstill by flagging down tube trains to make them stop at every station.


this is your new science class project
full report expected


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 17, 2021)

editor said:


>


Were there always this many stupid, selfish people in the (Western) world? 

Now I'm back to commuting into work I am finding it depressing and anger-making seeing how many fellow commuters aren't wearing masks, one twat coughing repeatedly in our Tube carriage yesterday. I didn't usually travel in a rage but it's becoming a constant now.
And as for these filth wearing yellow stars and comparing themselves to the anti-Nazi resistance... words fail me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2021)

Until recently, Bristol's buses (First) were showing "wear mask" LED signs, but now the bus stops are a key health hazard for me on the way to and from the park and I always cross the street to avoid crowded ones and pointedly mask up and walk in the road if I can. 
It was always a bit grim actually waiting for buses because of the smokers...

I'm always amazed if I see anyone wearing a mask in the pickle shop.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 17, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Were there always this many stupid, selfish people in the (Western) world?
> 
> Now I'm back to commuting into work I am finding it depressing and anger-making seeing how many fellow commuters aren't wearing masks, one twat coughing repeatedly in our Tube carriage yesterday. I didn't usually travel in a rage but it's becoming a constant now.
> And as for these filth wearing yellow stars and comparing themselves to the anti-Nazi resistance... words fail me.


ah yes, look around any carriage these days and there's some "no no one is the boss of me" dead-eyed anti social, surrounded by the elderly etc . or the ripped narcissist who is "too healthy to get it". or the crusty wellness wanker whose chakras will fight it off. i am sure there's exemptions, people think it's over, etc. but some just don't give a fuck, have never given a fuck, trusting their own thoughts entirely. it's a handy marker actually for the future - it'll be soon clear who didn't really give a fuck and i can choose to avoid them, like i would choose to avoid people who do 70 in 30mph zones - the two are really pretty much teh same.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 17, 2021)

the thing is there's too many of them now to get angry. i think people have just given up generally. and hopefully we are on our way out. i am sure many will mask up etc if things properly lock down again.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 17, 2021)

and urban is great for venting. global pandemics are traumatic and maybe we needed a bogeyman throughout to vent at. hopefully covid idiots and the anger they generate will be a forgotten memory eventually


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2021)

Anyone planning to campaign outside schools and try to tell teenagers what to do - well, good luck with that one!


----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 17, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Were there always this many stupid, selfish people in the (Western) world?


Of course there were. Things didn't suddenly get this way, it's been growing for decades, if not centuries. I'm even tempted to say that this kind of "not the boss of me" individualism is about the most British thing ever, except I'm sure it's as bad elsewhere and we can't necessarily claim it as our own.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 17, 2021)

i think it might be actually pro vax - look at the pipework


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 17, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the thing is there's too many of them now to get angry. i think people have just given up generally. and hopefully we are on our way out. i am sure many will mask up etc if things properly lock down again.


Yes at the start I got into a couple of altercations with non mask wearers, but stopped when I realised that I’d be doing it every time I went out anywhere ☹️


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 17, 2021)

humanized mice


----------



## existentialist (Sep 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 288880


When Pasteur started to come out with his discoveries about bacteria, were there people like this going on about "pah, it's all bullshit, it's all about the humours. Pass me that brace and bit, and I'll try a bit of trepanning, and maybe I'll dig out a leech or two, special offer on leechings at the moment."?


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> humanized mice


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 288880


Move aside Imperial College and Harvard for the real science. #science


----------



## BCBlues (Sep 17, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 288881



Hes not real. Not like Stuart Little.


----------



## Supine (Sep 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> humanized mice



want!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 18, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 288880


if you meet any real person using that argument point them out to this: everyday medicine tested on human foetus lines


existentialist said:


> When Pasteur started to come out with his discoveries about bacteria, were there people like this going on about "pah, it's all bullshit, it's all about the humours. Pass me that brace and bit, and I'll try a bit of trepanning, and maybe I'll dig out a leech or two, special offer on leechings at the moment."?


See Ignaz Semmelweis who first suggested hand washing in child birth settings and the backlash that came from it


----------



## kabbes (Sep 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> When Pasteur started to come out with his discoveries about bacteria, were there people like this going on about "pah, it's all bullshit, it's all about the humours. Pass me that brace and bit, and I'll try a bit of trepanning, and maybe I'll dig out a leech or two, special offer on leechings at the moment."?


In short, yes


----------



## rekil (Sep 18, 2021)

Covid-19: Donegal man ‘rescued’ by anti-vaxxers back in hospital
					

Viral video shows group demanding release of man suffering severe symptoms




					www.irishtimes.com
				




Gotta persecute these fuckers.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2021)

rekil said:


> Covid-19: Donegal man ‘rescued’ by anti-vaxxers back in hospital
> 
> 
> Viral video shows group demanding release of man suffering severe symptoms
> ...


Manslaughter at least


----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 19, 2021)

Was watching The President's Analyst (1967) - not a particularly great film but this scene is kind of funny as an early premonition of "inject the population with 5G microchips" conspiracy theory stuff.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 20, 2021)

__





						Police break up clashes between anti-vaxx protesters and public in Manchester
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2021)

Father ‘haunted’ after vaccine-sceptic mother and daughter die of Covid
					

‘I’ve lost my daughter, my best friend,’ says Kevin McAllister




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> She and her mother, who Mr McAllister said were “very, very close”, lived together and both worked as domiciliary care workers, looking after elderly people in their own homes.
> 
> “They worked together, they lived together and they died together,” Mr McAllister said.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a bunch of utter cunts. And good on that bloke for having none of it.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2021)

elbows said:


> Father ‘haunted’ after vaccine-sceptic mother and daughter die of Covid
> 
> 
> ‘I’ve lost my daughter, my best friend,’ says Kevin McAllister
> ...





> Insisting people should get inoculated against Covid, Mr McAllister added: “I just wish people would sometimes listen to the experts, because that’s what they are: experts.”



Indeed. What a sad tale this is.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 20, 2021)

editor said:


> What a bunch of utter cunts. And good on that bloke for having none of it.


The reaction from the locals leaning over the pub fence was great


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2021)

Not that you can necessarily tell right wing meatheads by looking at them but there looked to be a lot of right wing meatheads on that march.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 20, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> The reaction from the locals leaning over the pub fence was great


looked like they were goingt to to the football

the dropping of the leaflet on her hed was gold. cathartic to see tbh. the perfect response.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2021)

editor said:


> What a bunch of utter cunts. And good on that bloke for having none of it.


a depressing lack of masks all around there


----------



## mx wcfc (Sep 20, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> a depressing lack of masks all around there


That struck me as odd.  Pretty sure if I confronted the loons I'd want to be multi-masked and covered in those anti-bac hand wash things.


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2021)

The Kaiser Chiefs have wound up the anti-vax nuts without needing to try very hard. 









						Kaiser Chiefs spark anger from anti-vaxxers with festival set
					

Ricky Wilson spoke to the crowd about Covid vaccinations and received criticism




					www.hampshirelive.news
				






> He said: "Let me hear if you've had the Pfizer vaccine. Let me hear it for Moderna. AstraZeneca."
> After each type of vaccinate was announced, the crowd responded with cheers.
> Then, Ricky said "let's hear it for the anti-vaxxers," which the crowd booed at.
> He has since faced backlash on Twitter with a torrent of messages aimed at the band for using their slot to promote the vaccines, with many of the angry responses containing misinformation about the vaccines.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 20, 2021)

> One fan wrote: "And I'm a fan of @KaiserChiefs@Rickontour but after what they sed (sic) and did I don't know what to think #PfizerChiefs."



PfizerChiefs.


----------



## elbows (Sep 20, 2021)

Yeah PfizerChiefs briefly trending on twitter is the only reason I noticed the story!


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 20, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> looked like they were goingt to to the football
> 
> the dropping of the leaflet on her hed was gold. cathartic to see tbh. the perfect response.


Shoving it up her arse would have been a better response.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 20, 2021)

elbows said:


> The Kaiser Chiefs have wound up the anti-vax nuts without needing to try very hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 21, 2021)

The comments...


----------



## LDC (Sep 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> The comments...



_"Who funds the Kaiser Chiefs?" _Erm... they do with their music sales?

Yeah, I'm all for knowing that there are complicated reasons, histories, and personal specific incidents that make people think the things they do, but it's hard not to read the comments on something like that and think that the overwhelming reason is that lots of them are just stunningly stupid and gullible.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _…_ it's hard not to read the comments on something like that and think that the overwhelming reason is that lots of them are just stunningly stupid and gullible.


I’ve reluctantly come to regard a large section of the UK population as simply stupid - based on the “I would rather be the potential cause of an elderly or vulnerable person’s death than have to wear a piece of cloth over my face for 15 minutes”. Also “masks are ineffective, I read it somewhere, I think Eamonn Holmes said so” and “masks protect the wearer and I am in good health so don’t need to wear one”.

These are demonstrations of stupidity (and selfishness).

I hate to think this way, and I never did before, but these days, travelling on public transport induces an inward rage and loathing for such people. It’s not good.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 21, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’m going to a party on Saturday, it will be the first time I’ve seen this group of friends since pre-covid. I’m curious if any of them have become anti-vax / covid hoax people as I don’t use social media!


One confirmed anti-vaxxer. Had a long chat with him, decent guy, the subject didn’t come up. Found out afterwards.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _"Who funds the Kaiser Chiefs?" _Erm... they do with their music sales?
> 
> Yeah, I'm all for knowing that there are complicated reasons, histories, and personal specific incidents that make people think the things they do, but it's hard not to read the comments on something like that and think that the overwhelming reason is that lots of them are just stunning stupid and gullible.





scalyboy said:


> I’ve reluctantly come to regard a large section of the UK population as simply stupid - based on the “I would rather be the potential cause of an elderly or vulnerable person’s death than have to wear a piece of cloth over my face for 15 minutes”. Also “masks are ineffective, I read it somewhere, I think Eamonn Holmes said so” and “masks protect the wearer and I am in good health so don’t need to wear one”.
> 
> These are demonstrations of stupidity (and selfishness).
> 
> I hate to think this way, and I never did before, but these days, travelling on public transport induces an inward rage and loathing for such people. It’s not good.


For me it's not the stupidity. I'm dumb as fuck in the main about a lot of things. It's the self belief, lack of doubt. I know enough to not do what huge industries of science are advising me to do. Fuck them, with their centuries of careful research. I know enough to discount it ALL.

Thats why there's always been a scramble to link narcissim and anti social traits to these kind of movements.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 21, 2021)

There's a huge difference in being stupid and being kinda aware of one's stupidity. And being stupid and having zero awareness of it.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> For me it's not the stupidity. I'm dumb as fuck in the main about a lot of things. It's the self belief, lack of doubt. I know enough to not do what huge industries of science are advising me to do. Fuck them, with their centuries of careful research. I know enough to discount it ALL.
> 
> Thats why there's always been a scramble to link narcissim and anti social traits to these kind of movements.


Well I may be wrong about the mass stupidity. A large part of it, I’m sure, is selfishness, the lack of any sense of belonging to a community. I guess that was always there - littering, fly-tipping, parking in front of someone’s driveway etc


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2021)

There's different things going on here though isn't there. The majority of the people you see who maybe aren't wearing a mask when they should or not social distancing or whatever aren't hardcore anti-vaxxers who are marching round comparing themselves to Holocaust victims. Most of them have probably been vaccinated and will have done the right thing to various degrees over the last 18 months but find ways of justifying their behaviours to themselves, consistently or not. And TBH most people probably sit somewhere on that scale if you're not locking yourself away. The 'freedom' loon element is much smaller.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 21, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's different things going on here though isn't there. The majority of the people you see who maybe aren't wearing a mask when they should or not social distancing or whatever aren't hardcore anti-vaxxers who are marching round comparing themselves to Holocaust victims. Most of them have probably been vaccinated and will have done the right thing to various degrees over the last 18 months but find ways of justifying their behaviours to themselves, consistently or not. And TBH most people probably sit somewhere on that scale if you're not locking yourself away. The 'freedom' loon element is much smaller.


Yeah, for example, I hadn't planned on going in Asda yesterday, when I was out for a walk and then got a message from Mrs Smiles asking me to get a few bits needed for dinner. Didn't have a mask on me, asked if they had any spare ones at the first desk inside and they didn't. I've been double jabbed, generally carfeul, so I went and got what I needed as quick as I could and avoided going near anyone as much as possible. It would have been easy for someone vunerable look and think I just didn't care, but I did think about it, and tried to mitigate the risk to myself and others as best I could.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 21, 2021)

When I’ve been out and about in the last month — shops, public transport etc — I’ve been wearing my mask > 95% of the time. But there are always some times the mask slips, so to speak.  Maybe I’ve been caught out without having it on me and decide to buy a loaf of bread anyway. Or I’m sitting in the train and my glasses have steamed up and I just want a few minutes for them to recover. None of that is ideal but it happens. But if you’d seen me in those moments, you might conclude I am some kind of vehement anti-masker who doesn’t get it or doesn’t care about others. In short, maybe not all the people you see without a mask on are ideologically opposed to wearing one.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


>



Pleasing to see just how little support the anti vaxx twats actually have in a crowd that size.


----------



## keybored (Sep 21, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Of course there were. Things didn't suddenly get this way, it's been growing for decades, if not centuries. I'm even tempted to say that this kind of "not the boss of me" individualism is about the most British thing ever, except I'm sure it's as bad elsewhere and we can't necessarily claim it as our own.


I've just got back from Murcia, where there is still a policy of mandatory face coverings while in indoor public spaces.

In supermarkets and other shops, _everyone_ wears a mask (bar very small children) and they wear them properly - no noses poking over the top or removing them briefly to sneeze or whatever other fuckery I've seen in the UK. I think in Spain you need an actual medical exemption and a card from the doctor to prove that you are unable to wear a mask, rather than just self-certifying, which I think a whole load of people took advantage of here. Either that or the Spanish people are just more socially responsible.


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What are the conspiracy anti-vaxxers saying about the booster doses being talked about? A new battery for the tracking chip? Some upgrade? Vaguely interested what the more lunatic fringe say as they must have had to create a story around it.


My anti-vax housemate sort of tried to goad me into a conversation about it the other week, asking me if I thought I might end up needing to have a booster shot every year, I just went "what, like some people already have for the flu? Yeah, maybe."


The39thStep said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchester Orange parade was the weekend before:

Dunno what the odds of it would be, but I would seriously pay good money to watch the antivaxxers somehow end up in a fight with the Orange Order.


Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's different things going on here though isn't there. The majority of the people you see who maybe aren't wearing a mask when they should or not social distancing or whatever aren't hardcore anti-vaxxers who are marching round comparing themselves to Holocaust victims. Most of them have probably been vaccinated and will have done the right thing to various degrees over the last 18 months but find ways of justifying their behaviours to themselves, consistently or not. And TBH most people probably sit somewhere on that scale if you're not locking yourself away. The 'freedom' loon element is much smaller.


Yeah, tbh there has been a lot of "get vaccinated so you can go back to normal!" messaging, so you can't really blame people who've been vaccinated feeling like they can start to get back to normal.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 21, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Yeah, tbh there has been a lot of "get vaccinated so you can go back to normal!" messaging, so you can't really blame people who've been vaccinated feeling like they can start to get back to normal.


I also reckon a lot of younger people who’ve had it probably don’t see the point in taking any precautions as they’re unlikely to come to harm or pass it on, but it doesn’t set a good examples to others who still present a risk. It should be done out of solidarity even if not needed.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Pleasing to see just how little support the anti vaxx twats actually have in a crowd that size.


Yep and you'd imagine people feel it keenly with that many inside and anti-vaxxers more likely to be spreading it round.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 22, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> There's different things going on here though isn't there. The majority of the people you see who maybe aren't wearing a mask when they should or not social distancing or whatever aren't hardcore anti-vaxxers who are marching round comparing themselves to Holocaust victims. Most of them have probably been vaccinated and will have done the right thing to various degrees over the last 18 months but find ways of justifying their behaviours to themselves, consistently or not. And TBH most people probably sit somewhere on that scale if you're not locking yourself away. The 'freedom' loon element is much smaller.


Yes, I agree that most people not wearing masks probably aren’t rabid anti-vaxxers- but the result is the same, if someone isn’t wearing a mask they are potentially endangering others, doesn’t matter what their beliefs are.

A lot of people I reckon think masks are there to protect themselves, so if they’ve been vaxxed and aren’t vulnerable they don’t see the need - and as someone else says here, the government message has been ‘let’s get back to normal’ so many people are responding as if it’s all over.
I guess that’s why the infection rate is / was going up.

Maybe my thoughts on this are somewhat different to other peoples though, I had to shield last year and am designated ‘extremely vulnerable’ so a tube carriage half full of non-masked up people has an alarming effect.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Pleasing to see just how little support the anti vaxx twats actually have in a crowd that size.



That's why it's important not to give them oxygen. It's literally a handful of shouty loonspuds.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 22, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Yes, I agree that most people not wearing masks probably aren’t rabid anti-vaxxers- but the result is the same, if someone isn’t wearing a mask they are potentially endangering others, doesn’t matter what their beliefs are.
> 
> A lot of people I reckon think masks are there to protect themselves, so if they’ve been vaxxed and aren’t vulnerable they don’t see the need - and as someone else says here, the government message has been ‘let’s get back to normal’ so many people are responding as if it’s all over.
> I guess that’s why the infection rate is / was going up.
> ...



There's a couple of different things in there. Incidents of someone like me, in the example I gave above, where I made an impromptu supermarket visit, didn't have a mask and couldn't get one when I asked are sometimes going to happen. I'd imagine most tube journeys are planned, it would be rare to forget you need a mask, so you'd assume not wearing one was a pre-meditated choice.


----------



## WouldBe (Sep 22, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> That's why it's important *not to give them oxygen*. It's literally a handful of shouty loonspuds.


A vacuum would do that.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> One confirmed anti-vaxxer. Had a long chat with him, decent guy, the subject didn’t come up. Found out afterwards.


And needless to say he was happy to take MDMA all night


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 22, 2021)

I keep a mask & a little bottle of good quality sanitiser in several places, my car, my outside coat, my work stuff and in the little rucksack I use to keep all my stuff together [keys, camera, phone, a notebook ...]


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> And needless to say he was happy to take MDMA all night


Guy I know used to bang on about weed being 'natural,' an 'Earth medicine,' 'not made in a lab,' etc. Also interested in microdosing LSD. Odd, that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 22, 2021)

The wankers targeted Chichester Hospital Radio volunteers carrying out their annual street collection.  



> The charity's volunteers arrived at 9am after being handed a license from Chichester District Council but by 1pm another group began congregating and disrupting the fundraiser. One member of the anti-vax group was dressed in a black coat, black hoodie and black mask and Peter said the group had at times been intimidating.
> 
> "He was an individual who obviously didn't want to be identified. The first thing he said was 'you better move because we are going to have a demonstration'. I replied, 'We are licensed to be here for a street collection, we are not moving'. I don't think his interpersonal skills were very good as he didn't approach us in the friendliest way."
> 
> Over the next 45 minutes the group began to grow in numbers, Peter said, with some people armed with megaphones and placards which read 'can you trust the media?' and 'can you be sure the vaccine is 100 per cent safe?'











						Anti-vaxxers 'disrupt' West Sussex hospital charity fundraiser
					

'Intimidating' anti-vaxxers descended on Chichester's Market Cross at the weekend, disrupting the fundraising efforts of a hospital charity.




					www.worthingherald.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2021)

Do we think we're looking at government introducing law criminalizing threatening behaviour aimed at emergency services?

Eta and will they include the police?


----------



## klang (Sep 22, 2021)

kabbes said:


> When I’ve been out and about in the last month — shops, public transport etc — I’ve been wearing my mask > 95% of the time. But there are always some times the mask slips, so to speak.  Maybe I’ve been caught out without having it on me and decide to buy a loaf of bread anyway. Or I’m sitting in the train and my glasses have steamed up and I just want a few minutes for them to recover. None of that is ideal but it happens. But if you’d seen me in those moments, you might conclude I am some kind of vehement anti-masker who doesn’t get it or doesn’t care about others. In short, maybe not all the people you see without a mask on are ideologically opposed to wearing one.


those anti-mask-loons have even spoilt the no-mask-wearing for us


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Do we think we're looking at government introducing law criminalizing threatening behaviour aimed at emergency services?
> 
> Eta and will they include the police?


I can see there being demand for this, surprised it wasn’t part of the police and crime bill really


----------



## LDC (Sep 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Do we think we're looking at government introducing law criminalizing threatening behaviour aimed at emergency services?
> 
> Eta and will they include the police?



Threatening behaviour is obviously already covered by a variety of laws, you mean a new law specific to emergency services/the NHS/etc. that would have harsher sentences or something?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 22, 2021)

yes, or first offence eg with a restraining order not to demonstrate near them.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 22, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I keep a mask & a little bottle of good quality sanitiser in several places, my car, my outside coat, my work stuff and in the little rucksack I use to keep all my stuff together [keys, camera, phone, a notebook ...]


Me too; taking a mask when I go out has become the same as wallet, keys, phone.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm not so sure that it's just a few isolated loons. these marches/demonstrations pop up everywhere - thats just the ones who have the means/will to attend. the facebook groups gets 10s of ks of likes and followers. everyone seems to know someone who has fallen down the rabit hole to a greater or less extent. imagine that many people saying "I know someone, a friend of mine, who has just joined the EDL".  i would argue that these groups and patterns of thinking are just as damaging, if not more so, than an outfit like the EDL. 

it's concerning, in my view. that we might have to factor in loon cake thinking for the feasable. that a loud and noisey conspiracy led "coalition" will fence of parts of public debate, whilst huge swaths of the general public will teeter on teh edge of this stuff, ready to fall into it any time. 

as i've said repeatedly, watch like a hawk the right wing press. at the moment they seem fairly resiliant against this stuff. at the moment.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 22, 2021)

..


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 23, 2021)

Not Getting Vaccinated to Own Your Fellow Libs
					

They’ve aligned themselves with forces they despise. But lefty anti-vaxxers don’t see the contradiction.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I can see there being demand for this, surprised it wasn’t part of the police and crime bill really


Interesting to see how this goes. Risky strategy you'd think but on the other hand the cunts turning up at schools and hospitals need putting down really.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/legault-protests-vaccines-schools-hospitals-1.6185368
		



> Quebec Premier François Legault says he will introduce a special bill to prevent anti-vaccination protests in front of places such as schools and hospitals because his "patience had reached its limit."


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 23, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I can see there being demand for this, surprised it wasn’t part of the police and crime bill really


There is a bit about it in there already:








						What is the Police and Crime Bill and how will it change protests?
					

New legislation that will change how protests are policed has passed through Parliament.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




"Maximum sentences for low-level assaults against emergency service workers doubled to two years"  - quick search digs this up:





__





						Assault on emergency workers in the Police, Crime, Sentencing and Courts Bill: Equalities Impact Assessment
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> There is a bit about it in there already:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they wont stand under that.

"send him down please, FFS"


----------



## hitmouse (Sep 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Interesting to see how this goes. Risky strategy you'd think but on the other hand the cunts turning up at schools and hospitals need putting down really.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/legault-protests-vaccines-schools-hospitals-1.6185368


Fuck me, I'm actually in full agreement with the Conservative Party of Quebec politician quoted there.    


> In order for the bill to pass that fast, however, the government will also need the approval of the sole member of the Conservative Party of Quebec, Claire Samson, who was vague about her position.
> 
> "I am not against the principle," she said, explaining she believes society must protect people who want to visit hospitals and schools. "I don't think it's OK to try to bully or influence children."
> 
> ...


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Not Getting Vaccinated to Own Your Fellow Libs
> 
> 
> They’ve aligned themselves with forces they despise. But lefty anti-vaxxers don’t see the contradiction.
> ...


_"The anti-vax faction here has its roots in the left-libertarian politics of the Back to the Land movement, which flooded the area with the disaffected urban upper-middle class in the 1970s and ’80s. That influx of hippies and students, most of whom came from New York City, brought with it a political belief in naturopathy and a mistrust of institutional authority"_ - sounds like the US equivalent of the UK's hippies / ex-ravers / New Ager / alternative medicine people who appear to constitute much of the 'left/progressive' anti-vaxxer tendency.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 23, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> _"The anti-vax faction here has its roots in the left-libertarian politics of the Back to the Land movement, which flooded the area with the disaffected urban upper-middle class in the 1970s and ’80s. That influx of hippies and students, most of whom came from New York City, brought with it a political belief in naturopathy and a mistrust of institutional authority"_ - sounds like the US equivalent of the UK's hippies / ex-ravers / New Ager / alternative medicine people who appear to constitute much of the 'left/progressive' anti-vaxxer tendency.


yes, a lot of tied up with strange spiritual beliefs, energies, etc. a lot of which just translates to "i'm a bit special and different to everyone else".


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 23, 2021)

I is safe
I has crystals
ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 23, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> yes, a lot of tied up with strange spiritual beliefs, energies, etc. a lot of which just translates to "i'm a bit special and different to everyone else".


I vaguely remember some people who I was squatting with in the mid-80s, and a few years later, hanging out with fellow acid house raverists, one or two of them were David Icke fans. Danny Rampling exemplifies this tendency IMHO. Maybe a result of lots of acid and seeing auras, 'energies' and whatnot. 

In my experience, acid can induce_ complete certainty _about a false or unproven belief.

I can remember tripping one time at work and being _*utterly convinced*_ beyond a shadow of a doubt that a certain horse was going to win the 3:30 at Haydock Park. Needless to say it didn't win, wasn't even placed


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 23, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I is safe
> I has crystals
> ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I blame The Crystal Maze - gateway TV show subliminally converting viewers to the New Age Way


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 23, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I vaguely remember some people who I was squatting with in the mid-80s, and a few years later, hanging out with fellow acid house raverists, one or two of them were David Icke fans. Danny Rampling exemplifies this tendency IMHO. Maybe a result of lots of acid and seeing auras, 'energies' and whatnot.
> 
> In my experience, acid can induce_ complete certainty _about a false or unproven belief.
> 
> I can remember tripping one time at work and being _*utterly convinced*_ beyond a shadow of a doubt that a certain horse was going to win the 3:30 at Haydock Park. Needless to say it didn't win, wasn't even placed


weird, I definitely was a horse once though while tripping, great stuff.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 23, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I can remember tripping one time at work and being _*utterly convinced*_ beyond a shadow of a doubt that a certain horse was going to win the 3:30 at Haydock Park. Needless to say it didn't win, wasn't even placed



Once when I was on mushrooms I was totally sure that Tom Jones was an automaton without any brain.  

You can be convinced of all sorts when you're off your head can't you and it seems like a great insight at the time. Most of us get over it when we come down though.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 24, 2021)

and they are out again tomorrow in London and I guess elsewhere


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2021)

rekil said:


> Covid-19: Donegal man ‘rescued’ by anti-vaxxers back in hospital
> 
> 
> Viral video shows group demanding release of man suffering severe symptoms
> ...



Dead.









						Sadness as Covid patient Joe McCarron passes away
					

The man who was released from a Co Donegal hospital by anti-vaccination campaigners against medical advice has passed away in hospital. Joe McCarron, aged 67, sadly died at Letterkenny University Hospital earlier today after a brave fight against Covid-19. Mr McCarron, who was from Dungloe, had...



					www.donegaldaily.com
				




He stood as a county council candidate for the dodgy Direct Democracy Ireland party in 2014 apparently. 









						Direct Democracy Ireland - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> A number of publications and commentators have highlighted DDI's close links to the Freemen on the land movement and the right-wing conservative Christian Solidarity Party.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 26, 2021)

Passed a group of the puddings along the A18 out of town at lunchtime, waving placards shouting about the media and science killing children.
Mrs S. had to restrain me as I hung out of our car window telling each and everyone of them they are fucking idiots.
I’m a bit smug.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 26, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Passed a group of the puddings along the A18 out of town at lunchtime, waving placards shouting about the media and science killing children.
> Mrs S. had to restrain me as I hung out of our car window telling each and everyone of them they are fucking idiots.
> I’m a bit smug.


Excellent work


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 26, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Passed a group of the puddings along the A18 out of town at lunchtime, waving placards shouting about the media and science killing children.
> Mrs S. had to restrain me as I hung out of our car window telling each and everyone of them they are fucking idiots.
> I’m a bit smug.



A 'group of the puddings'.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 26, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I vaguely remember some people who I was squatting with in the mid-80s, and a few years later, hanging out with fellow acid house raverists, one or two of them were David Icke fans. Danny Rampling exemplifies this tendency IMHO. Maybe a result of lots of acid and seeing auras, 'energies' and whatnot.
> 
> In my experience, acid can induce_ complete certainty _about a false or unproven belief.


This reminds of the nonsense that former Crass drummer Jeremy Ratter aka 'Penny Rimbaud' came out with years ago.  He is on film claiming that when he was in Africa he witnessed people magically flying in the air (you can find the clip of him saying this on YouTube).

And funnily enough he's been posting  anti-lockdown/anti-vaccine and covid denier shite on twitter.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 27, 2021)

Looks like there was another dickheads day out on Saturday?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 27, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> Looks like there was another dickheads day out on Saturday?
> View attachment 290310



We are not getting vaccine passports in England, the fucking idiots.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> We are not getting vaccine passports in England, the fucking idiots.


They're not the sharpest knives in the drawer, bless them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> We are not getting vaccine passports in England, the fucking idiots.


Or the best one is still complaining with no irony about lockdowns when they pretty much ended months ago.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 27, 2021)

Has Russell Brand been stirring the anti-vaxx pot?


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Has Russell Brand been stirring the anti-vaxx pot?



He's gone all guru now, this is from his latest tour (not a mask in sight)


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's gone all guru now, this is from his latest tour (not a mask in sight)
> 
> View attachment 290316


he's such a bongo wanker. you know, you're at a house party enjoying a chat in a quiet area of the house and connecting with people, and in comes russel with his dirty great bongos.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> he's such a bongo wanker. you know, you're at a house party enjoying a chat in a quiet area of the house and connecting with people, and in comes russel with his dirty great bongos.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2021)

The Unbelievable Grimness of HermanCainAward, the Subreddit That Catalogs Anti-Vaxxer COVID Deaths
					






					slate.com
				




Will this spell ever wear off for any of them?
Will they awaken from the fog of delusion, bleary-eyed, remorseful and full of contrition? or will they mostly dig their heels in, recalcitrant to the end? I just can’t figure it out.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Unbelievable Grimness of HermanCainAward, the Subreddit That Catalogs Anti-Vaxxer COVID Deaths
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's a fascinating question, whether they ever turn around and say "yeh, i was wrong".  especially when it will be a talking point, perhaps even as much as the Wars, for generations.

"Oh i didn't give a fuck, it was all nonsense". that will have a strange way of aging. they could end up looking like antisocial cunts every time it is mentioned.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

my theory is that they are "awake" now. they will continue to "awaken" even more by those others who are also "awake".

of course this means just an endless diet of conspiritoral madness. check out the earlier posts on how they all start getting paranoid about the census. and remember too this isn't just some bloke in a pub who smells a bit. this is 10s of ks of Michaels and Susans on facebook liking this stuff.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

the monetisation of collective madness. the grift is endless.


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> my theory is that they are "awake" now. they will continue to "awaken" even more by those others who are also "awake".
> 
> of course this means just an endless diet of conspiritoral madness. check out the earlier posts on how they all start getting paranoid about the census. and remember too this isn't just some bloke in a pub who smells a bit. this is 10s of ks of Michaels and Susans on facebook liking this stuff.



Awake but maybe not woke


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's a fascinating question, whether they ever turn around and say "yeh, i was wrong".  especially when it will be a talking point, perhaps even as much as the Wars, for generations.
> 
> "Oh i didn't give a fuck, it was all nonsense". that will have a strange way of aging. they could end up looking like antisocial cunts every time it is mentioned.


Dunno, my relative who got into this rubbish, also went for the whole Trump won and was cheated thing, down to the 'he going to be reinstated on x date'. When that clearly wasn't going to happen she switched to denying she was ever interested in the subject and quickly shut down any discussion of it


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

another way of looking at it is like an endless football match where the goal posts are being constantly moved. what will it take to get someone off hte pitch? the match goes on forever and no goal is ever quite scored. luckily they are the only ones playing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

or somethign. lol.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 27, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The Unbelievable Grimness of HermanCainAward, the Subreddit That Catalogs Anti-Vaxxer COVID Deaths
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they'll move on to some other madness. I can already see it in some people. Falling down the Q rabbithole or getting into the illuminati. The pandemic will be forgotten and there will be new madness to grift on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Sep 27, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I think they'll move on to some other madness. I can already see it in some people. Falling down the Q rabbithole or getting into the illuminati. The pandemic will be forgotten and there will be new madness to grift on.


They have a democratic president so there will always be something to rail against while that situation continues.

It must be harder for pro-virus right wing types in this country since the Prime Minister is pretty much on their side when it comes to lockdowns, masks and vaccine passports, not that they don’t continue to protest against these things that aren‘t actually happening anymore.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I think they'll move on to some other madness. I can already see it in some people. Falling down the Q rabbithole or getting into the illuminati. The pandemic will be forgotten and there will be new madness to grift on.


you can see the sort of split in teh republican party - the "never trumpers" and the trump wing. the trump wing a seething hellscape of racism and, yes, paranoid "deep state" conspiritoral thinking. i never thought i would say it, but i have a grudging respect now for those on the right who are also resistant against the stuff. the arsehole sam harris has come out recently and basically laid into fellow grifters who are anti vaxxers, saying that they are "commiting one of the crimes of the century" -  to his credit, that's no small talk.  if there is someone one the right who is resisitent to this stuff, they are still of course political enemies, but perhaps there is a strange "Reality Based Solidarity" thing going on. sit me down with anyone who has a respect for exploring reality honestly and objectively.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Anju (Sep 27, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Has Russell Brand been stirring the anti-vaxx pot?


He must be stirring every pot he can get his spoon into. Trumpy American's talking about Russell Brand under a picture of Rihanna wearing a t-shirt referencing cancel culture.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2021)

Anju said:


> He must be stirring every pot he can get his spoon into. Trumpy American's talking about Russell Brand under a picture of Rihanna wearing a t-shirt referencing cancel culture.
> View attachment 290342View attachment 290344View attachment 290343


Imagine being inspired by some like Russel bongo brand. Fuck me. Have these people heard of books?


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 27, 2021)

That crowd of anti vaccine protesters I saw yesterday on the A18, it may be wild coincidence but they happen to be at the spot where a new evangelical Legacy Church is held. They have taken over an industrial unit and converted it into a church. 
Apparently hundreds attend, with much arm waving, hallelujahs and other born again paraphernalia.
I am now interested to see if the same thing occurs, like Batman, same time, same channel.
I mean both the protest and me calling them fucking idiots.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Imagine being inspired by some like Russel bongo brand. Fuck me. Have these people heard of books?


booky wooks


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2021)

just posted this elsewhere but every time I see a picture or video of Russell Brand, it’s as if Smell-o-Vision has been invented, and whoah does he stink to high heaven


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> He's gone all guru now, this is from his latest tour (not a mask in sight)
> 
> View attachment 290316


handy vomit bag there


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 28, 2021)

he lost his job apparently, which to me seems like a injustice. If i employed him i'd be proud that he stuck to what was asked of him so adamantly in the face of some sneering grifter. the guy behind the camera apparently is a "famous" anti masker.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 28, 2021)

the internet doing it's thing. 12 grand raised









						I can now, breathe easy, because I went viral., organized by Ry W
					

Someone commented that I should start a GoFundMe me so here it is edit: I APPRECIA… Ry W needs your support for I can now, breathe easy, because I went viral.



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 28, 2021)

love the comments on that gofund me


----------



## Anju (Sep 28, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


>




Like a scene from the 2021 version of Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2021)

Look at this fucking shit   



No it fucking isn't, you shit heads! But spreading batshit conspiraloonery and disinformation just might be.

This was on the air machine at my local (fuelless) garage btw. Tried to peel it off but it was cheap paper and wouldn't go, and I didn't have a pen


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2021)

May Kasahara said:


> Look at this fucking shit
> 
> 
> 
> This was on the air machine at my local (fuelless) garage btw. Tried to peel it off but it was cheap paper and wouldn't go, and I didn't have a pen


A bit of stainless steel or green scourer and water will deal with that.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 28, 2021)

Didn't give two shits about it before covid


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 28, 2021)

Some wankers had done every lampost on our high street. Shit job and they peeled off easily


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 28, 2021)

been thinking on how much The Matrix is to blame for all of this


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 29, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> been thinking on how much The Matrix is to blame for all of this



Was that not high school shootings?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 2, 2021)

Article on the Safer To Wait campaign and all of the people behind it; these are the loons who go to school to push antivax bollocks, and seem to be linked with elbows not favourite person "Robert Dingwall" who, weirdly was part of JCVI at one point.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 2, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Article on the Safer To Wait campaign and all of the people behind it; these are the loons who go to school to push antivax bollocks, and seem to be linked with elbows not favourite person "Robert Dingwall" who, weirdly was part of JCVI at one point.


Anyone who thinks they can out "research" global scientific consensus and is willing to put people at risk on the the strength of it is a moral and intellectual degenerate.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 2, 2021)

Eldest Q tells us she has found the town ratlicker, She was collecting Grandson 1 from school and this woman was going round telling the mums gathered outside the gate that Covid vaccines were a threat to kids because the Govt had learned nothing from the MMR debacle which caused autism   Seriously this had been debunked when Eldest (33) was being vaccinated.
Whilst not as stroppy as Middle there is still plenty of her Mum in Eldest who says she gave the loon an earful


----------



## hitmouse (Oct 2, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Eldest Q...


I have to say, I understand why it makes sense for you to refer to your family as the Qs on here, but also QAnon really did a number on that particular nickname.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 2, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I have to say, I understand why it makes sense for you to refer to your family as the Qs on here, but also QAnon really did a number on that particular nickname.


Claiming it back from them for the side of the righteous


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2021)

There were a load of them on our walk today. Woman approached us "can I give you some information about the vaccine and your kids?" "no thank you". Walk off. "are you going to vaccinate your kids?" "dunno, maybe". Continue walking. "crazy people! You should check what's in it! It's not even a vaccine!". 

Shouting abuse is a weird way to try to convince people you're right but OK.


----------



## petee (Oct 8, 2021)

#sad









						Anti-vaxxers turn up at police HQ to report Covid vaccine for 'attempted murder'
					

The group told police the vaccine was being 'given to children against their will'.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> just posted this elsewhere but every time I see a picture or video of Russell Brand, it’s as if Smell-o-Vision has been invented, and whoah does he stink to high heaven



Why are people sending you pictures or videos of Russell Brand? He’s a bit like Tommy Robinson now in that he’s only there if you actively seek him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Why are people sending you pictures or videos of Russell Brand? He’s a bit like Tommy Robinson now in that he’s only there if you actively seek him.


No one’s sending me pics of him, Grandad Biffa. I saw that on Twitter IIRC. Tommy Robinson sometimes pops up uninvited too as well as a whole host of other shameless grifters.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> No one’s sending me pics of him, Grandad Biffa. I saw that on Twitter IIRC. Tommy Robinson sometimes pops up uninvited too as well as a whole host of other shameless grifters.



Grifters. Yes, I agree.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 8, 2021)

I don’t do twatter really though. Occasionally look at Cold War Steve or Beeple.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The wankers targeted Chichester Hospital Radio volunteers carrying out their annual street collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What gets me, is none of the vaccine manufacturers have claimed - or would claim - that their vaccine is "100% safe". That'd be a hiding to nothing, because allergic reaction etc is ALWAYS factored in.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 9, 2021)

I saw a particularly stupid meme which said ‘xxxx got the vaccine and died of Covid 8 days later - explain that!’ as though that was some kind of gotcha. Pretty easy that one, vaccines take time to take effect, and anyone dead 8 days later already had the virus at the time they got their shot. It doesn’t work retrospectively.

It‘s like the vaccine is being seen as sold as an instant 100% end to this thing, and it’s not. In some ways this is dangerous and leads to people abandoning all caution, or anti-vaxxers seeing any breakthrough infection or death among vaccinated as proof it doesn’t work at all despite the countless lives saved.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2021)

The politics and reverse psychology is a dangerous game - not only over-selling the vaccines, but making out that the AZ/J&J vector vaccines are "traditional" - when it's actually super-clever and you never hear that it's DNA-based and actually enters the nucleus of the cell - and the ebola vaccine of 2013 was the first example of this type ever licensed.

My own sister was amazed when I explained that she hadn't been given an RNA vaccine but instead had been injected with a deactivated chimpanzee virus.

I wonder if they could make an arrangement with China to import some of their lack-lustre whole deactivated virus hen egg vaccines ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 9, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> The politics and reverse psychology is a dangerous game - not only over-selling the vaccines, but making out that the AZ/J&J vector vaccines are "traditional" - when it's actually super-clever and you never hear that it's DNA-based and actually enters the nucleus of the cell - and the ebola vaccine of 2013 was the first example of this type ever licensed.
> 
> My own sister was amazed when I explained that she hadn't been given an RNA vaccine but instead had been injected with a deactivated chimpanzee virus.
> 
> I wonder if they could make an arrangement with China to import some of their lack-lustre whole deactivated virus hen egg vaccines ...


Yeah, it concerns me seeing some of the pro-vaccine crowd, particularly Americans, indulging in the same tribal dishonesty as their opponents (though nowhere near as stupid) - part of how it’s become political rather than a rational conversation, about ‘owning’ the opposition. It’s not 100% safe or effective, and shouldn’t be mis-sold as being so. But it will likely stop you from suffering serious harm.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 9, 2021)

I ve lost track of 100's ways to die, covid is now number 4 or 5, so still worry and take pecautions, 2 nd jab on 22nd nov. Wearing a mask and staying in away from people.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hackney Downs anti-vax campaigners move to Brighton
					

Hackney Council’s bid to extend a ban on anti-vaccination protesters from the borough’s open spaces until autumn next year has been...




					www.hackneygazette.co.uk
				




It cost Hackney £50k on legal action & clean up costs to get rid of the anti-vax camp on Hackney Downs. The camp had preciously blighted Shepherd's Bush & Clapham Common. And now it is blighting Brighton apparently, is it still there?


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 9, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Hackney Downs anti-vax campaigners move to Brighton
> 
> 
> Hackney Council’s bid to extend a ban on anti-vaccination protesters from the borough’s open spaces until autumn next year has been...
> ...


Yuck at the peace and love hippy dippy sleight of hand


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 9, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Hackney Downs anti-vax campaigners move to Brighton
> 
> 
> Hackney Council’s bid to extend a ban on anti-vaccination protesters from the borough’s open spaces until autumn next year has been...
> ...


Sounds like FOTLers based on this quote:


> The day after the protesters pitched up, campaigner Caul Grant of the Campaign for Truth and Justice sent an email to the council citing the Magna Carta and the Human Rights Act


’truth and justice’ my arse.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I saw a particularly stupid meme which said ‘xxxx got the vaccine and died of Covid 8 days later - explain that!’ as though that was some kind of gotcha. Pretty easy that one, vaccines take time to take effect, and anyone dead 8 days later already had the virus at the time they got their shot. It doesn’t work retrospectively.
> 
> It‘s like the vaccine is being seen as sold as an instant 100% end to this thing, and it’s not. In some ways this is dangerous and leads to people abandoning all caution, or anti-vaxxers seeing any breakthrough infection or death among vaccinated as proof it doesn’t work at all despite the countless lives saved.


Anti-vaxxers are the biggest bunch of thicko arse-weasels since the Freemen on the Land movement got going. They've got all the sense of a bent, rusty nail.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2021)

FFS








						Covid: Anti-vax protesters intimidate teen outside jab centre
					

Grace, 15, who uses a wheelchair after having Covid last year, was at a centre to receive a jab.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




"A 15-year-old girl and her mum say they were intimidated by anti-vax protesters outside a Covid vaccination centre.

Grace Baker-Earle, who uses a wheelchair after contracting Covid, was confronted after receiving the jab at Cardiff's Bayside mass vaccination centre.

Her mum Angela said protesters accused her of using Grace "as a lab rat"."


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 9, 2021)

ddraig said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ what is wrong with these people?


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 9, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Jesus Christ what is wrong with these people?


Sheep herded into stupid opinions by the internet. Pitiful really.


----------



## Supine (Oct 9, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> The politics and reverse psychology is a dangerous game - not only over-selling the vaccines, but making out that the AZ/J&J vector vaccines are "traditional" - when it's actually super-clever and you never hear that it's DNA-based and actually enters the nucleus of the cell - and the ebola vaccine of 2013 was the first example of this type ever licensed.
> 
> My own sister was amazed when I explained that she hadn't been given an RNA vaccine but instead had been injected with a deactivated chimpanzee virus.
> 
> I wonder if they could make an arrangement with China to import some of their lack-lustre whole deactivated virus hen egg vaccines ...



You talk a load of crap about vaccine technology. Proper anti vax anti egg bullshit. Fake news.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 10, 2021)

A colleague at work  went to her daughters school last week as they were having their jabs....there was a group of about 20-30 adults outside screaming abuse etc at the kids as they went in....she said most were bewildered and quite a few kids were really upset and frightened....


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 10, 2021)

mentalchik said:


> A colleague at work  went to her daughters school last week as they were having their jabs....there was a group of about 20-30 adults outside screaming abuse etc at the kids as they went in....she said most were bewildered and quite a few kids were really upset and frightened....



Scum. Intimidating kids is fucking low. Reminded of Holy Cross from twenty years back.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Scum. Intimidating kids is fucking low. Reminded of Holy Cross from twenty years back.


Our nation is regressing at around that pace.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Scum. Intimidating kids is fucking low. Reminded of Holy Cross from twenty years back.


Sorry if this is a de-rail but what happened at Holy Cross?


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 10, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Sorry if this is a de-rail but what happened at Holy Cross?



Ok, different circumstances obviously. Loyalists intimidating Catholic kids on way to school. Parents received death threats etc.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 10, 2021)

extra dry said:


> I ve lost track of 100's ways to die, covid is now number 4 or 5, so still worry and take pecautions, 2 nd jab on 22nd nov. Wearing a mask and staying in away from people.


Is this in England?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 10, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Ok, different circumstances obviously. Loyalists intimidating Catholic kids on way to school. Parents received death threats etc.


Blimey. That's awful.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 10, 2021)

mentalchik said:


> A colleague at work  went to her daughters school last week as they were having their jabs....there was a group of about 20-30 adults outside screaming abuse etc at the kids as they went in....she said most were bewildered and quite a few kids were really upset and frightened....


And yet they claim to be “protecting the children”. Scum.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2021)

mentalchik said:


> A colleague at work  went to her daughters school last week as they were having their jabs....there was a group of about 20-30 adults outside screaming abuse etc at the kids as they went in....she said most were bewildered and quite a few kids were really upset and frightened....


there's a sense of retribution though,imo - they now have to spend the god knows how many years looking over their shoulders for covid to either go long or whipe them out entirely. and no matter how many lies they tell themselves, they must have a small part of them that wonders if they could be next. mess around with fire folks and you could get burnt - they must know this on some level.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> Sheep herded into stupid opinions by the internet. Pitiful really.


a lot of folk out there say "oh don't make a big deal out of it, there'#s always been this shit around". true it's always been around, but qanon, the trump right, covid denial, anti vax these days are, i dunno, taking the fast road, fast tracked extremism. i have no idea on the prevelance of this stuff, but when you go on facebook's and see earnest and explorative discussions on exactly how and why Obama drinks babies blood and _it's being read and liked and by thousands of Karens and Michaels - i.e. very much not the bloke sat in the corner of hte pub who everyone avoids _then it sure feels different. brave new world init. there's a weird transaction between community and information in these sorts of online spaces - i.e. can you have one withoiut the other? so logically if there's millions more missinfo being produced, then is it possilbe the level of growth would correlate too on that upward trend - a gradual building - say for every 100 posts the "eco systems" gain 6 new users? very much a case of watch this space...carefully. truth seems so little valued these days, the old traditional gate keepers are pretty much gone or are seen (rightly in some circumstances some of the time) as the pinicle of corruption.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2021)

we are against mainstreeam meeediaaaaa.

i hate it when they say that. as if truth and knowledge and investigation is far safer their way.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2021)

my sisters long term partner who she has two kids with has "refused the second vax" - she hasn't clarrified why, but apparently some bloke at his work who is a hard core christian has been "educating him on it". i just generally said to her that she should try and listen and understand where he is coming from and see how deeply he is involved, or getting involved, in that line of thinking because it's fertile ground for being fed a load of nonsesne on other things like qanon, far right extremism, etc. 

i am not going to pry - she's very pissed off with him.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> we are against mainstreeam meeediaaaaa.
> 
> i hate it when they say that. as if truth and knowledge and investigation is far safer their way.


I always feel particularly insulted because I haven't habitually watched or listened to broadcast news or read a newspaper for decades ...

I am desperate enough to hang out on Paltalk ... yesterday someone I vaguely recognised came into the room and started off with "I'm only tentatively back online because the atmosphere is so toxic" - Paltalk is so right-wing and anti-vax  they were clearly deluded ...
... then comes the insulting assertion that THEIR "research" was valid, whereas ours wasn't - and the room contained at least one research biologist ...
When I offered a link to my favourite virologist, the response was "I am overwhelmed" by so much information" ....


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 10, 2021)

Stupidity is now a virtue in some people's eyes. The internet just reinforces it for them. Thick as shit all their lives now they see other numbskulls and flock together wallowing in ignorance. At last able to group together with like-minded dunces and dismiss all the "cleaver" people who have taken the piss (rightfully) for so long.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 10, 2021)

In years to come, we should not let these dimwitted nobheads forget how stupid and offensive they were - and how many unnecessary illnesses and deaths they indirectly caused.

In two years time when all of us vaccinated sheeple haven’t carked it (this is genuinely one of their pigshit claims) we should be laughing at them long and loud.

When it turns out that the vaccinated majority haven’t become impotent, sterile or magnetic (more of their brainfree ‘research’) we should trumpet it from the rooftops and bombard their nonsensical websites with the inconvenient truth that they were very, stupidly, dangerously wrong.

I’d like to see the ringleaders, anyone organising their dumb-as-fuck ‘freedom’ events, become social pariahs. Mock and vilify them for ever.

Oooh I'm angry today


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2021)

They'll find a reason why it all didn't come out as they'd predicted, and take credit for their prescience in warning the populace so action could be taken in time.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 10, 2021)

I hold no candle for Jeremy Vine but this is out of order. These pricks need stopping somehow.

Check the second tweet, there was a crowd of them ready to lay siege to his house.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 10, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I hold no candle for Jeremy Vine but this is out of order. These pricks need stopping somehow.
> 
> Check the second tweet, there was a crowd of them ready to lay siege to his house.



WTF is an 'anti-vaxx writ'? Sounds like a vaxxloon-FOTL mashup


----------



## spitfire (Oct 10, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> WTF is an 'anti-vaxx writ'? Sounds like a vaxxloon-FOTL mashup



I guess so, and they expected the police to back them up. Off the scale.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2021)

So it turns out the ringleader there was dismissed form the ambulance service - though acquitted in court for stealing from casualties.
Coincidentally the Gateshead 5G loon once shot and permanently disabled a young woman when he was a bouncer.





__





						Michael Chaves ambulance - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 10, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Jesus Christ what is wrong with these people?


Delusion. Specifically a delusion that they are "in the know" with regard to arcane knowledge, & that we - as a corollary - must all be "sheeple". The actual intellect of these people is inverse to their sound & fury on the subject of [insert conspira-nuttery of choice here].


----------



## Cloo (Oct 10, 2021)

Oldest having their jab at school tomorrow - hope no nutjobs decide to turn up there. Not that they should turn up anywhere....


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 10, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Delusion. Specifically a delusion that they are "in the know" with regard to arcane knowledge, & that we - as a corollary - must all be "sheeple". The actual intellect of these people is inverse to their sound & fury on the subject of [insert conspira-nuttery of choice here].



I often wonder if many of them believe their own bullshit or whether they're knowingly out to create mischief?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 10, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I often wonder if many of them believe their own bullshit or whether they're knowingly out to create mischief?


In my experience, WAY too many of them believe their own bullshit.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## WouldBe (Oct 10, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> In my experience, WAY too many of them believe their own bullshit.


Saw something the other day where the leader of Insulate Britain said he's not bothered about insulation and won't insulate his own place.


----------



## l'Otters (Oct 10, 2021)

Insights into what leads people down this hole...









						What a vaccine advocate learned at an anti-vaccine seminar
					

I learned that these vaccine deniers don’t seem to be as dangerous and formidable an army when they aren’t behind their keyboards.




					www.al.com


----------



## extra dry (Oct 11, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Is this in England?


Thailand


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 11, 2021)

'Eric Clapton went from setting the standard for rock guitar to making ‘full-tilt’ racist rants to becoming an outspoken vaccine skeptic. Did he change? Or was he always like this?' - Rolling Stone


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 11, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> 'Eric Clapton went from setting the standard for rock guitar to making ‘full-tilt’ racist rants to becoming an outspoken vaccine skeptic. Did he change? Or was he always like this?' - Rolling Stone


just too damn cool and deep for any of that rigerous scientific consesus nonsense.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 11, 2021)

> Did he change? Or was he always like this?



Probably  Innate and possibly helped by spending a lot of time on the wrong side of the Atlantic


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Saw something the other day where the leader of Insulate Britain said he's not bothered about insulation and won't insulate his own place.


I know the "leader" of Insulate Britain. They're not about insulating Britain, they're about making the point that just mitigating pollution and heat loss won't stop the world going tits up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> just too damn cool and deep for any of that rigerous scientific consesus nonsense.


Plus a poor education that he had no interest in addressing, because music, cash & fame.


----------



## rekil (Oct 12, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> 'Eric Clapton went from setting the standard for rock guitar to making ‘full-tilt’ racist rants to becoming an outspoken vaccine skeptic. Did he change? Or was he always like this?' - Rolling Stone


Without knowing that much about her apart from Rhiannon I would've put money on Stevie Nicks being a loon but I'm happy to note that she's on the ball.



Spoiler









Spoiler
















						Stevie Nicks cancels tour over Covid fears: ‘At my age, I am extremely cautious’
					

Jason Isbell, Limp Bizkit and Lynyrd Skynyrd also cancel concerts as Covid-19 cases continue to rise in the US




					www.theguardian.com
				




#notall70sdrughooverers


----------



## Raheem (Oct 12, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know the "leader" of Insulate Britain. They're not about insulating Britain, they're about making the point that just mitigating pollution and heat loss won't stop the world going tits up.


I don't know that much about them, but it seems a bit of an odd choice of name in that case.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2021)

Raheem said:


> I don't know that much about them, but it seems a bit of an odd choice of name in that case.


It's a provocation.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 13, 2021)

TBH after listening this morning to the figures I have no doubt that the world wont get anywhere near the targets they are promising for emission reductions and when you consider the latest promises would only bring about a reduction that is only about 20% of what scientists say is actually required to avoid disastrous temperature rises anyway, then whatever way you look at it society is fucked, which is probably a good thing as long as the planet can recover after we are gone.
What pisses me off is all the other species we are taking out on this path to self destruction.


----------



## klang (Oct 13, 2021)

rekil said:


> Without knowing that much about her apart from Rhiannon I would've put money on Stevie Nicks being a loon but I'm happy to note that she's on the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's quite a relieve tbh


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 13, 2021)

There was a maskless twat in a hat sitting opposite me on the tube yesterday when he suddenly started chuckling towards me and touching his face intimating that I was daft for wearing one.
So I responded with two fingers. His demeanour changed until eventually, realising he was perhaps being a dick and everyone else was wearing one decided to put one on himself.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 13, 2021)

Country singer Jason Isbell added: “I’m all for freedom but I think if you’re dead, you don’t have any freedoms at all. So it’s probably important to stay alive before you start questioning your liberty.”


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 13, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> There was a maskless twat in a hat sitting opposite me on the tube yesterday when he suddenly started chuckling towards me and touching his face intimating that I was daft for wearing one.
> So I responded with two fingers. His demeanour changed until eventually, realising he was perhaps being a dick and everyone else was wearing one decided to put one on himself.


Good work  
It may be my imagination but I seem to have noticed on my way to work on the tube, if there's a lot of people all wearing masks in one section of the carriage, unmasked people won't sit in that part (unless there's no other seats available, and even then they sometimes stand). It suggests some consideration or degree of embarrassment on their part? Or maybe I'm reading too much into it, Anyone else noticed anything similar?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 13, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> In years to come, we should not let these dimwitted nobheads forget how stupid and offensive they were - and how many unnecessary illnesses and deaths they indirectly caused.
> 
> In two years time when all of us vaccinated sheeple haven’t carked it (this is genuinely one of their pigshit claims) we should be laughing at them long and loud.
> 
> ...


Put them in the stocks.

Then put masks on them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 13, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> Good work
> It may be my imagination but I seem to have noticed on my way to work on the tube, if there's a lot of people all wearing masks in one section of the carriage, unmasked people won't sit in that part (unless there's no other seats available, and even then they sometimes stand). It suggests some consideration or degree of embarrassment on their part? Or maybe I'm reading too much into it, Anyone else noticed anything similar?


my favourite are the ones sat there dead -eyed and defiant, surrounded by the elderly. class acts. my favourites.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 13, 2021)

Windows to their empty souls


----------



## nogojones (Oct 14, 2021)

ddraig said:


> FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm booked in thee for no.3 in a couple of weeks. Can't wait to meet the morons


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 14, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Put them in the stocks.
> 
> Then put masks on them.




Or even the pillory


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 14, 2021)

We’re not mocking you, we’re helping build up your natural immunity to jokes, antivaxers told


...


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2021)

I quite liked this off reddit:


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I quite liked this off reddit:


can easily describe school shooting as terrorism, too. mass murder. and they have one after the other (is it weekly?). i wonder if as technology advances, we will get stupidier?

i'm experimenting at hte moment with just checking urban before bed and spending the evening reading books, drinking tea. having some music playing. i can literally feel my brain screaming to get distracted somehow. determined to see it through. unplug.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 15, 2021)

you can't let it get to you


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 17, 2021)

Another Guardian piece about how hippies and such are moving over to the dark side.  I sadly recognise this in a few people I know.  









						The dark side of wellness: the overlap between spiritual thinking and far-right conspiracies
					

Extreme right-wing views and the wellness community are not an obvious pairing, but ‘conspirituality’ is increasingly pervasive. How did it all become so toxic? By Eva Wiseman




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 17, 2021)

‘6 Ways Vaccination Requirements Are Different From The Holocaust’: A Handy Guide For Anti-Vaxxers
SHould you need to explain to someone.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 17, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> ‘6 Ways Vaccination Requirements Are Different From The Holocaust’: A Handy Guide For Anti-Vaxxers
> SHould you need to explain to someone.



Good piece, but weird site, I had a pop-up telling me I've read over 12,000 articles on there this year, when I've never come across the site before.  

But, lol at the headline to this article - Mark Zuckerberg – Dead At 36 – Says Social Media Sites Should Not Fact Check Posts


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 17, 2021)

You’ve read 14,293 articles on The Shovel this year​


----------



## emanymton (Oct 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Another Guardian piece about how hippies and such are moving over to the dark side.  I sadly recognise this in a few people I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Extreme right-wing views and the wellness community are not an obvious pairing"

Yes they are.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 18, 2021)

emanymton said:


> "Extreme right-wing views and the wellness community are not an obvious pairing"
> 
> Yes they are.



I dunno.  I'm interested in psychedelic stuff, environmental issues, fitness and even now yoga.  I know "good" people who are really passionate about the environment and socialism who seem to be slipping down the anti-vaxx route - or are becoming more Piers Corbyn than Jeremy Corbyn...  They are caring and arty, but perhaps easily mislead when it comes to junk science and bullshit.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2021)

emanymton said:


> "Extreme right-wing views and the wellness community are not an obvious pairing"
> 
> Yes they are.



Yeah, I'm struck again here by the assumption that there's something that's at heart 'left wing' about this stuff and there really isn't in most cases is there. There's a very surface level 'alternativeness' about it but what really characterises it is individualism and a strong belief in your right to choose anything - even what science you believe. I don't see anything surprising at all in some of them drifting towards more extreme right wing views, particularly in the current circumstances.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 18, 2021)

wellness, "spirituality", yoga - when a huge amount of your life is invested in self improvement, mentally, emotionally, physically, it's no wonder their view gets atomised - no matter how many comforting warm and fuzzy feelings they have about peace and harmony.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 18, 2021)

nowt wrong with looking after yourself.

but what a lot of them forget is that you _cannot _look after yourself without others - from the crystals they buy to the shitty shakes they drink, all are part of an inter-related system, created by people. they drive to their yoga class on roads that others built. they read their EAstern mysticim books on books made from cheap labour. 

but they look in the mirror at their glowing faces and slim wastes and innner chakras and just see their beatific vision of ...themselves. and low behold anyone who tries to invade that with say a near-harmless life saving pandemic ending juice.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 18, 2021)

Despite  abhorring each other there have always been crossover characteristics in both groups e.g. Distrust of Government and unfaltering belief only their views are correct.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Good piece, but weird site, I had a pop-up telling me I've read over 12,000 articles on there this year, when I've never come across the site before.
> 
> But, lol at the headline to this article - Mark Zuckerberg – Dead At 36 – Says Social Media Sites Should Not Fact Check Posts


You should have read the pop up. It was a jokey one that said in the text that they had no idea how many articles you have read because they haven't installed any tracking software.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 18, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah, I'm struck again here by the assumption that there's something that's at heart 'left wing' about this stuff and there really isn't in most cases is there. There's a very surface level 'alternativeness' about it but what really characterises it is individualism and a strong belief in your right to choose anything - even what science you believe. I don't see anything surprising at all in some of them drifting towards more extreme right wing views, particularly in the current circumstances.


a lot wont have sufficient self awareness and insight that they are driftin that way too. they follow the money - the money being feelings. incredibly powerful feelings of certainty and righteousness. they won't even be aware they are slipping along a tired and well trod path.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> a lot wont have sufficient self awareness and insight that they are driftin that way too. they follow the money - the money being feelings. incredibly powerful feelings of certainty and righteousness. they won't even be aware they are slipping along a tired and well trod path.



Yep. To be honest I think what I was talking about - the idea that the 'wellness community' is left wing - says more about the Guardian and it's assumptions then it does about the people they're writing about. There's a whole range of people in that Guardian-y, 'bit of a lefty' sort of area for who left wing is just a differentiation from Tory old men in suits types.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 18, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Despite  abhorring each other there have always been crossover characteristics in both groups e.g. Distrust of Government and unfaltering belief only their views are correct.



I don't actually think there's anything wrong with reasonable distrust in corporations and govt tbh.  The problem is a lot of evils in the world are blatantly on view and don't require conspiracy theories.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> a lot wont have sufficient self awareness and insight that they are driftin that way too. they follow the money - the money being feelings. incredibly powerful feelings of certainty and righteousness. they won't even be aware they are slipping along a tired and well trod path.



I think many people who get sucked into wellness stuff have issues and could be considered vulnerable to some degree.  There are too many charlatans out there who sell pills, books, treatments and therapies with little or no scientific backing.  Even the whole "mindfulness" thing.  HR departments will happily send employees on mindfulness courses (which I guess someone makes money from) when AFAIK there's no evidence that it works, probably isn't what the person needs, and indeed is a distraction from the real issues at work they might be facing.


----------



## krink (Oct 18, 2021)

those white rose conspiracy cunts are full of actual fascists from groups like For Britain and Britain First, attacking vaccine centres and their staff, daubing graffiti on hospitals, threatening nhs workers, targetting schools and other shit.  after coming face to face with them myself at the weekend, I think they need a few good kickings and yes, I'm being serious. i've had enough of them. just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I think many people who get sucked into wellness stuff have issues and could be considered vulnerable to some degree.  There are too many charlatans out there who sell pills, books, treatments and therapies with little or no scientific backing.



Yup, the shite I've seen charlatans try to sell Mrs Smiles to 'help' with our eldest's Autism. And some we've even spent serious money on, if I was a positive it was harmless and it kept the peace between us. The fuckers know how desperate parents of children with additonal needs are and take full advantage where they can


----------



## Nigel (Oct 18, 2021)

S.C. N. Sq uatters: Fac ebook
Hi there appears to be an obsessive; pro T rump, Q a non, R esistance G B, 4 Ch an poster in this faceboo k group and admins are reluctant to take his posts down; significantly ant i Vax X, ant i, mig rant covi d conspiraloo n posts; presumably on the grounds of freedom of speech and discussion!
He really hates it if you expose him as al t/f ar right and/or posts that expose falsities of an ti Vax xers and links to f ar right organisations and groups!
S.C.N (Squatters Community Network)




__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				







__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## Cloo (Oct 18, 2021)

One of the - many - things I find so absurd about the anti-vaxx movement is it's totally lack of understanding of nuance of people's trust. They seem to think it's this binary where you either unquestioningly believe the government, or you don't believe anything, regardless of context and evidence of your own experience. 

I mean, I didn't get a vaccine because I unquestioningly believe everything the government says. I could see, quite clearly, evidence of a virus that was dangerous to vulnerable people, even if it wasn't to me. If the government had been saying there was a virus and we all had to stay indoors, and i hadn't seen any evidence of it, and scientists were saying 'We've no idea what they're on about, I mean flu is around as usual but not seen anything going on', I'd probably have smelt a rat and yes, wondered what the government hoped to gain from the situation.

If my experience was clearly showing there was a  dangerous virus going around an  the government were saying it could only be ended by reporting your friends and neighbours for anti-Tory sentiment, I'd similarly not have been convinced, and if scientists had actually been joining in going 'Oh yes, we can definitely only get rid of it by imprisoning anyone who badmouths the Tories' _then _I'd probably be worrying that something was up with the scientists and while I could give creedence to a virus I would be able to recognise that the government was trying to gain something from the situation (and had been buying off all the scientists somehow) and while I would have believed in the virus, I would not have believed in the proposed solution.

Human judgement is clever like that. Or it can be...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 18, 2021)

Nigel said:


> S.C. N. Sq uatters: Fac ebook
> Hi there appears to be an obsessive; pro T rump, Q a non, R esistance G B, 4 Ch an poster in this faceboo k group and admins are reluctant to take his posts down; significantly ant i Vax X, ant i, mig rant covi d conspiraloo n posts; presumably on the grounds of freedom of speech and discussion!
> He really hates it if you expose him as al t/f ar right and/or posts that expose falsities of an ti Vax xers and links to f ar right organisations and groups!
> S.C.N (Squatters Community Network)
> ...


not a member of the group but having taken a look I believe he might have issues on top of being a right wing covid denying idiot, also, other than you replying no one seem to actually reply engage or even like his posts.
Have you contacted the admins directly about it?

e2a: definitely has issues, complaining of AZ vaccinees shedding and him getting migraines because of it...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2021)

We must do more to protect our MPs | The Spectator
		




> Michael Gove was ambushed by anti-vaccine protesters as he walked through the streets of Westminster on Tuesday.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 19, 2021)

Badgers said:


> We must do more to protect our MPs | The Spectator



Please tell me there were casualties. Either side is fine.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I don't actually think there's anything wrong with reasonable distrust in corporations and govt tbh.  The problem is a lot of evils in the world are blatantly on view and don't require conspiracy theories.


I completely agree


----------



## Sue (Oct 19, 2021)

I haven't been on FB for a long time. Someone I know has posted a yellow star with 'Not vaccinated' written across it. Because it's just like Jewish people in Nazi Germany obviously. 😡 

I've just torn a strip off them but ffs. What is this fucking loonspudery.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 19, 2021)

Sue said:


> I haven't been on FB for a long time. Someone I know has posted a yellow star with 'Not vaccinated' written across it. Because it's just like Jewish people in Nazi Germany obviously. 😡
> 
> I've just torn a strip off them but ffs. What is this fucking loonspudery.



Best just not getting to drawn into it IMO, especially if it's someone who you were close to.  As I've posted previously, I think people who are generally very decent can get dragged into this stuff.


----------



## Sue (Oct 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Best just not getting to drawn into it IMO, especially if it's someone who you were close to.  As I've posted previously, I think people who are generally very decent can get dragged into this stuff.


I just pointed out the nonsense and how utterly disgraceful it was. No intention of getting involved because it would be completely pointless. But seriously, just don't know what happened to him.


----------



## IC3D (Oct 19, 2021)

So Michael Gove blunders into a group over anti vaxxers yesterday to be rescued by a mob of cops within seconds. Neither side in this fight I support but looks staged as fuck post Southend by the Tories to make hay on the death of their own. Cunts.


----------



## IC3D (Oct 19, 2021)

I did have an encounter randomly with a very bashful Piers Corbyn last night. Probably projecting but I wonder if he was thinking how his stupid  mob are being played.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 19, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> not a member of the group but having taken a look I believe he might have issues on top of being a right wing covid denying idiot, also, other than you replying no one seem to actually reply engage or even like his posts.
> Have you contacted the admins directly about it?
> 
> e2a: definitely has issues, complaining of AZ vaccinees shedding and him getting migraines because of it...



One of the admins on that site appears to be an Urban75 member.


----------



## rekil (Oct 20, 2021)

Beeley buddy and all round ne'er-do-well (including holocaust denialism) Patrick Henningsen whinging about how one of his accounts has been given the boot for covid loonery.



Spoiler


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2021)

IC3D said:


> So Michael Gove blunders into a group over anti vaxxers yesterday to be rescued by a mob of cops within seconds. Neither side in this fight I support but looks staged as fuck post Southend by the Tories to make hay on the death of their own. Cunts.


Staged


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2021)

Had a gem of a chap address me today... 

'Take your cunt muzzle off you fucking idiot'


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Had a gem of a chap address me today...
> 
> 'Take your cunt muzzle off you fucking idiot'



Should have taken it off & coughed over the twat.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

Shit, that's on the wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2021)

I presume these are anti-vax types?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

That would collapse under the weight of a body, fucking useless twats, can't even build a decent set of gallows.


----------



## IC3D (Oct 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another grim set of figures today, but despite that, the bloody government will continue to delay reintroducing some measures.
> 
> View attachment 293470
> 
> Patients actually in hospital are up around 10% in the last week, even in the unlikely circumstances they are kept to that level of increase, rather than the percentage increase continually to go up, in 10 weeks, those numbers will be matching the peak in the first wave.


That's patients with covid. Hospitals will reflect community spread and test every patient it stands to reason there will be more with a positive result whatever the reason for admission.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That would collapse under the weight of a body, fucking useless twats, can't even build a decent set of gallows.


The only thing that surprises me is that the dangerous conspirloon cunts are not outside some primary school bellowing their fuckwittery.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 20, 2021)

Interesting how antivaxxers are using ideas with a basis of reality eg 'Oppressive governments start with small steps' (now that vaccine passports are snapping at their heels) or 'Oh yes, it starts with just being inconvenienced...', but failing to see huge gulf between targeting an ethnic or political group and enacting things that affect a diverse group whose only 'political' demand seems to be 'I don't want to be vaccinated'


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2021)

Also significant that the dangerous climate deniers have adopted the term _climate lockdown _to associate governmental 'response' to climate change with the worst thing that's happened to everyone...ever.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2021)

I thinks this probably should go here though I didn't watch it all tbh:



Just


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

Fucking twats.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2021)

Can these idiots be stripped of NHS treatment or British citizenship or something.

Use of the phrases crimes against humanity and Nuremberg is disgusting.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2021)

And the polite way they say Goodbye on the way out after those accusations


----------



## spitfire (Oct 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I thinks this probably should go here though I didn't watch it all tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> Just




God I wish she'd just tipped all it in the bin as they walked off. I understand why she didn;t obviously but it would have been very funny.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I thinks this probably should go here though I didn't watch it all tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> Just



I'd just direct them to the morgue and 'accidentally' shut them in one of the cold stores for a few days.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> God I wish she'd just tipped it in the bin as they walked off. I understand why she didn;t obviously but it would have been very funny.


Or just fed them into the shredded as they were handed to her.


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Also significant that the dangerous climate deniers have adopted the term _climate lockdown _to associate governmental 'response' to climate change with the worst thing that's happened to everyone...ever.


Best way to deal with them is to cut their gas and electric off and take their cars away.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 20, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Or just fed them into the shredded as they were handed to her.



the papers and the "servers".


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I thinks this probably should go here though I didn't watch it all tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> Just



57 secs..." the Pope"?


----------



## souljacker (Oct 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 57 secs..." the Pope"?



What was that all about? I was trying to hear what mad laws he was on about but couldn't catch them. Don't summonses need to be served by officers of the court anyway? Or can I just go round my neighbours house and server him papers stating that I'm going to kill his annoying yappy dog?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 20, 2021)

IC3D said:


> I did have an encounter randomly with a very bashful Piers Corbyn last night. Probably projecting but I wonder if he was thinking how his stupid  mob are being played.



I read up a bit about him and it seems some of his scientific theories about predicting weather never made it into the mainstream (because they weren’t at all reliable) and so he’s thrown his toys out of the pram and is now to the environment what Wakefield is to Vaccines. And there’s a captive audience. Not sure if he’s on the grift with it though.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2021)

souljacker said:


> What was that all about? I was trying to hear what mad laws he was on about but couldn't catch them. Don't summonses need to be served by officers of the court anyway? Or can I just go round my neighbours house and server him papers stating that I'm going to kill his annoying yappy dog?


These are clearly FMotL victims.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2021)

I eventually watched it all. What a bunch of absolute clowns.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 57 secs..." the Pope"?





> I will be serving you today: Nuremberg code, [...] UK medical alliance which is all about the other UK alliance of medical treatment and alliance, [...] well the pope is the head of the businesses across the world and he stripped your liability in 2013, [...] and the most important one which is all of the evidence to prove that coronavirus is an absolute pandemic hoax, that you are operating illegally and you are committing crimes against humanity [...] the Nuremberg code should tell you that though.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 20, 2021)

An apt response.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2021)

> I will be serving you today: Nuremberg code, [...] UK medical alliance which is all about the other UK alliance of medical treatment and alliance, [...] well the pope is the head of the businesses across the world and he stripped your liability in 2013, [...] and the most important one which is all of the evidence to prove that coronavirus is an absolute pandemic hoax, that you are operating illegally and you are committing crimes against humanity [...] the Nuremberg code should tell you that though.



None of that is in caps, it's not valid


----------



## izz (Oct 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Had a gem of a chap address me today...
> 
> 'Take your cunt muzzle off you fucking idiot'


"And a bright good day to you too Sir ! Careful on the stairs !"


----------



## 2hats (Oct 20, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I read up a bit about him and it seems some of his scientific theories about predicting weather never made it into the mainstream (because they weren’t at all reliable)


Reproducibility? What's that then?

I know that folks have to bite their tongues to stop laughing out loud when he gatecrashes RMetSoc meetings.


----------



## izz (Oct 20, 2021)

souljacker said:


> What was that all about? I was trying to hear what mad laws he was on about but couldn't catch them. Don't summonses need to be served by officers of the court anyway? Or can I just go round my neighbours house and server him papers stating that I'm going to kill his annoying yappy dog?


It would appear that you can now ! And he's free to just laugh in your face as those poor darlings should have done. Crikey, worlds gone bonkers


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 20, 2021)

souljacker said:


> What was that all about? I was trying to hear what mad laws he was on about but couldn't catch them. Don't summonses need to be served by officers of the court anyway? Or can I just go round my neighbours house and server him papers stating that I'm going to kill his annoying yappy dog?


Any fool knows you should serve things on silver platters.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 20, 2021)

Would love to work there to contribute to the hospital's reply


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Would love to work there to contribute to the hospital's reply



Ditto.

Mine would involve taking their papers & inserting them up their arses.

Without any lube.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Would love to work there to contribute to the hospital's reply


It would be fine so long as long as you were one of the first ones to curl their turd into a box


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 20, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Had a gem of a chap address me today...
> 
> 'Take your cunt muzzle off you fucking idiot'



"Wear a mask say the cunts who've performatively not worn masks for months"


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I presume these are anti-vax types?



If you blow the picture up you can just about read endothermic.electicity.com on the card in the guys hand. This is a website that is mostly devoted to trying to prove that perpetual motion machines work or at least I think so anyway, my boredom threshold was exceeded quite soon on. It does however have a page entitled Latest Covid Videos which has enough deranged LoonSpud ranting to satisfy anyone,


----------



## manji (Oct 20, 2021)

Looks like the “server” has had enough abuse already😎


----------



## elbows (Oct 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That would collapse under the weight of a body, fucking useless twats, can't even build a decent set of gallows.











						Arrest after mock gallows erected outside Houses of Parliament
					

MPs call the action by anti-vaccine protesters "scandalous" in the week after Sir David Amess's death.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

elbows said:


> Arrest after mock gallows erected outside Houses of Parliament
> 
> 
> MPs call the action by anti-vaccine protesters "scandalous" in the week after Sir David Amess's death.
> ...



Oh, what a surprise, and prize cunt...



> Mr Fabricant told the Commons that Piers Corbyn - an anti-lockdown protester and the brother of former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn - was part of the group protesting.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 20, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I thinks this probably should go here though I didn't watch it all tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> Just



Jesus, those people (the staff) have more patience than I do. If I'd eventually decided to take their brown envelopes, I'd be taking them and wordlessly dropping them on the floor, all the while fixing the twat with my best glassy eyed look and daring him to make a fuss about it.

Grrrrrr. As if those people haven't got anything better to do than humour wilfully deluded twats.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Jesus, those people (the staff) have more patience than I do. If I'd eventually decided to take their brown envelopes, *I'd be taking them and wordlessly dropping them on the floor, all the while fixing the twat with my best glassy eyed look and daring him to make a fuss about it.*
> 
> Grrrrrr. As if those people haven't got anything better to do than humour wilfully deluded twats.



TBF, you're a big bloke, you would scare the fucking crap out of them.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Jesus, those people (the staff) have more patience than I do. If I'd eventually decided to take their brown envelopes, I'd be taking them and wordlessly dropping them on the floor, all the while fixing the twat with my best glassy eyed look and daring him to make a fuss about it.
> 
> Grrrrrr. As if those people haven't got anything better to do than humour wilfully deluded twats.


Agreed; more patience than I'd have had with them...but then, that might partly reflect their professional duty of care and experience of working to help people with MH issues? That level of delusion might well signal some real issues?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Agreed; more patience than I'd have had with them...but then, that might partly reflect their professional duty of care and experience of working to help people with MH issues? That level of delusion might well signal some real issues?


Having MH issues should not excuse someone from being oppressive to other people. I don't know who the people in the office were, though, but I suspect that they weren't clinical staff in any case.

And, in any case, I'm not sure what we're seeing there is necessarily driven by mental health problems - it seems far more likely that a sense of self-importance, and a possibly quite vindictive desire to impose their views on others is what's driving that behaviour.

I'm all for cutting people some slack, particularly if they have mental health difficulties, but there are boundaries you don't cross, and you can't excuse behaviours, whatever the cause, that have the tendency to upset or make other people feel unsafe.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Having MH issues should not excuse someone from being oppressive to other people. I don't know who the people in the office were, though, but I suspect that they weren't clinical staff in any case.
> 
> And, in any case, I'm not sure what we're seeing there is necessarily driven by mental health problems - it seems far more likely that a sense of self-importance, and a possibly quite vindictive desire to impose their views on others is what's driving that behaviour.
> 
> I'm all for cutting people some slack, particularly if they have mental health difficulties, but there are boundaries you don't cross, and you can't excuse behaviours, whatever the cause, that have the tendency to upset or make other people feel unsafe.


Yep, pretty much agree with all of that; i was really just trying to understand how some folk can be so understanding.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 20, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> not a member of the group but having taken a look I believe he might have issues on top of being a right wing covid denying idiot, also, other than you replying no one seem to actually reply engage or even like his posts.
> Have you contacted the admins directly about it?
> 
> e2a: definitely has issues, complaining of AZ vaccinees shedding and him getting migraines because of it...


Yeah 
Had a few taken down when they bordered (were) on racism & anti migrant, however don't appear to be responding now; S wab has blocked me and I can't be bothered to join under a different account.
Was hoping others could complain to Admin!


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 21, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


>



These simpletons go on and on about “tyranny” and all the other shit they spout, “genocide”, “Nuremberg” etc. But it’s only because we are living in a democracy that they are permitted to parade their dangerous, fact-free nonsense (directly and indirectly prolonging “this nightmare” and sending the infection rate up - by refusing to wear masks and get vaccinated and by encouraging others to do the same).

Do these idiots really think that in a “tyranny” they would be permitted to hold these nonsensical rallies in public, disseminating harmful rubbish that conflicts with official U.K. health policy?

Seems to me they are utterly ignorant of what goes on in genuinely repressive regimes - China, Russia - so that any threat to their shopping sprees and barbecues is equated to Nazi genocide.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

Probably more police there than protesters






















						In photos: small anti-vaccine march saunters down Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

These were the scenes in Brixton on Tuesday afternoon when a small procession of anti-vaxx protesters walked down Coldharbour Lane, inexplicably chanting, “Save Our Children”:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Probably more police there than protesters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the guys at the back of that first photo you've posted appears to be smoking a fag. The irony.


----------



## LDC (Oct 21, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I thinks this probably should go here though I didn't watch it all tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> Just




That is totally fucking incredible.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That is totally fucking incredible.


They're clearly lost down some very long rabbit holes.
Felt sorry for the admin bod; the tone was pretty threatening tbh,; despite security being present.
Fucking time wasters.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 21, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF, you're a big bloke, you would scare the fucking crap out of them.


Then I must use my superpowers for good


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 21, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Don't summonses need to be served by officers of the court anyway? Or can I just go round my neighbours house and server him papers stating that I'm going to kill his annoying yappy dog?



A summons in criminal proceedings would need to be served by someone authorised by the court. 

Anyone can serve papers in civil proceedings


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That is totally fucking incredible.



I do hope that if one of them should have some form of accident that they make alternative arrangements for their medical care.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 21, 2021)

teqniq said:


> I thinks this probably should go here though I didn't watch it all tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> Just


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 21, 2021)

Link to tweet


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 21, 2021)

The meme that keeps on giving


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That is totally fucking incredible.


Would they have got fired by the NHS if they’d simply told them to fuck off?


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Would they have got fired by the NHS if they’d simply told them to fuck off?


Would you do that in your workplace?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 21, 2021)

I think he might


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 21, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Would you do that in your workplace?


I certainly would in mine


----------



## IC3D (Oct 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I think he might


Nah I reckon he's super polite 😉


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 21, 2021)

Piece at Richard Bartholomew's blog about former NHS paramedic Michael Chaves, the conspiraloon organising these paper serving stunts. 

Media Profiles Anti-Vaxxer Targeting TV Presenters 


> However, the media reports have failed to notice overlap between Chaves and activists involved with the resurgent “Satanic Ritual Abuse” protest crowd that blocked Tower Bridge in August (for reasons that included demonstrating support for convicted child kidnapper Wilfred Wong).



Among the links in it is one to the article about Chaves in The Times last week - archived version of it here.


> The Center for Countering Digital Hate says that Chaves is the leader of Learn Something New Today, a group which believes that Matt Hancock, the former health secretary, is a murderer, vaccinations will kill children and Joe Biden is not human. He is also a member of a channel on the messaging service Telegram which is advocating targeting antivax protests at the presenter Nicky Campbell and the musician Peter Andre. Chaves, 55, of Camden, northwest London, visited the home of Vine, a BBC and Channel 5 presenter, on Sunday and gave his wife a “antivax writ”. In a clip from the event Chaves, tells viewers: “Every day he spews that rubbish about taking the vaccine. We know where everybody lives, we know where every single one of these presenters, we are going to go to their houses and they are going to get served . . . If you’re a judge, politician, councillor, it doesn’t matter, we’ve got your address, we’re going to come to your front door and we’re going to serve you.”


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Would you do that in your workplace?


Probably, but I’d get carpeted


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Piece at Richard Bartholomew's blog about former NHS paramedic Michael Chaves, the conspiraloon organising these paper serving stunts.
> 
> Media Profiles Anti-Vaxxer Targeting TV Presenters
> 
> ...


_"...a group which believes that Matt Hancock, the former health secretary, is a murderer..."_

Not all bad, then?_ _


----------



## Lurdan (Oct 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> _"...a group which believes that Matt Hancock, the former health secretary, is a murderer..."_
> 
> Not all bad, then?__


And so it begins...


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 21, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Would you do that in your workplace?



Yes, I would - with added extras - and probably get a round of applause ! 

Although, it wouldn't be particularly professional but as I'm the BOSS ...


----------



## klang (Oct 21, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Would you do that in your workplace?





beesonthewhatnow said:


> I certainly would in mine





existentialist said:


> I'd be taking them and wordlessly dropping them on the floor, all the while fixing the twat with my best glassy eyed look and daring him to make a fuss about it.





Orang Utan said:


> Probably, but I’d get carpeted


I'd love to say I'd tell them to fuck off and I'd bin their stupid papers but I'd probably be too scared. They are an intimidating bunch. So self confident and full of themselves, filming everything as evidence, being super macho.
I'd probably just be quiet and hope they'd go away soon.


----------



## klang (Oct 21, 2021)

The way they hold nurses responsible for aiding a 'fake pandemic' shows that they are not a reasonable lot and that they are prepared to go to some length to be a more committed loon than the next one.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Would you do that in your workplace?


I do regularly


----------



## klang (Oct 21, 2021)

Knowing me I'd probably play dead or pretend I'd fall unconscious or similar


----------



## two sheds (Oct 21, 2021)

struck down by god


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 21, 2021)

Tell 'em to fuck off? be too busy laughing


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 21, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Tell 'em to fuck off? be too busy laughing



Yeah, that would be me too.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 21, 2021)

We had the loons lined up along the A24 leading out of Dorking station this evening. A series of placards with their scare stories. It ended with one saying “honk if you agree”. Despite heavy traffic, honking was notable by its absence.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2021)

kabbes said:


> We had the loons lined up along the A24 leading out of Dorking station this evening. A series of placards with their scare stories. It ended with one saying “honk if you agree”. Despite heavy traffic, honking was notable by its absence.


Similar group of sad deluded losers at the Whyteleafe roundabout on the Caterham valley road the other evening with the 'honk' sign...not a toot was heard.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> These are clearly FMotL victims.


Apparently so.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 21, 2021)

Chaves from Camden it says in the paper


----------



## Sue (Oct 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> A summons in criminal proceedings would need to be served by someone authorised by the court.
> 
> Anyone can serve papers in civil proceedings


I liked when they were all like  '_legally'_...

I kind of wish the NHS folk had started loudly and obviously pissing themselves laughing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2021)

What’s this Nuremberg Code there’s banging on about? owt to do with the post-WW2 Nazi trials?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What’s this Nuremberg Code there’s banging on about? owt to do with the post-WW2 Nazi trials?



Yes.

Good article here - Why is the Nuremberg Code being used to oppose Covid-19 vaccines? - Full Fact


----------



## bimble (Oct 22, 2021)

i like this person (not uk, canada apparently), shows up to mock the protestors.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## scalyboy (Oct 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> i like this person (not uk, canada apparently), shows up to mock the protestors.
> View attachment 293723


I like this guy 😀


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 23, 2021)

More of this ‘serving‘ stuff....looks like intimidating behaviour to me
( deleted..already posted upthread)


----------



## bemused (Oct 23, 2021)

You've got to be careful fucking around in hospitals there are pretty emotional people wandering around who are likely to smack some of these people in the face.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 24, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm not supposed to have live vaccines due to a history of previous adverse reactions. So I'm 100% in favour of compulsory vaccination for everyone else, because herd immunity is the only kind of immunity I'm likely to get.
> 
> Also I loathe, despise and detest anti-vaxxers and I want everything they hate most to happen to them. You know, the way polio used to happen to innocent children.


I thought the Pfizer and Moderna were MRNA Vaccines with no live Virus?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I thought the Pfizer and Moderna were MRNA Vaccines with no live Virus?



They are and I have duly received my pfizer jabs with no issues.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 24, 2021)

bemused said:


> You've got to be careful fucking around in hospitals there are pretty emotional people wandering around who are likely to smack some of these people in the face.



Honestly surprised this hasn't happened already. Obviously I'd expect hospital workers to have above-average patience, but random members of the public won't necessarily share that mindset.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 24, 2021)

Looks like the government is getting ready for introducing 'Plan B'.



> In the clearest sign to date that Whitehall is actively considering additional measures, the _Observer_ has learnt that the UK Health Security Agency (UKHSA) contacted local authorities on Friday to canvass their level of support for the “immediate rollout of the winter plan – plan B”.
> 
> Boris Johnson has so far publicly resisted suggestions that he should order the implementation of plan B, a menu of measures which includes the use of vaccine passports at higher-risk venues and mass gatherings, as well as legally mandating the use of face masks in some settings.
> 
> However, in a memo marked “official – sensitive”, the agency states that it was urgently seeking the views of council chief executives and leaders to be fed directly into the Cabinet Office. “This is a tight turnaround as you might appreciate and so a response by close of play would be really helpful,” it states.











						UK government paves way to bring in tough ‘plan B’ Covid rules
					

Councils consulted over support for measures such as vaccine passports amid warnings by senior doctors that NHS faces winter illness ‘triple whammy’




					www.theguardian.com
				




That'll piss off of the loons.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2021)

The hospital invasions are despicable on every level - having had to visit the hospital twice this year I know how (patients) feel at a worrying point in their life - it's like desecrating a place of worship...

There's an antivaxxer on Paltalk who has gone down the Wakefield rabbithole - though she apparently blames the DTP vaccine ...
She now won't visit the doctor for *anything *- which doesn't bode well for a woman in her 40s...

The discussion arose because I posted my cholesterol stats and she was disappointed that testing required the drawing of blood by a medical professional.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 24, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> A summons in criminal proceedings would need to be served by someone authorised by the court.
> 
> Anyone can serve papers in civil proceedings


I somehow can't see their "civil case" really appearing in court though. I don't think their legal magic words work that well in the real world.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 24, 2021)

Lurdan said:


> Piece at Richard Bartholomew's blog about former NHS paramedic Michael Chaves, the conspiraloon organising these paper serving stunts.
> 
> Media Profiles Anti-Vaxxer Targeting TV Presenters
> 
> ...


The Wong case is weird. He got serious time (IIRC 17 years or close for the kindap), but it was really well organised with another bunch of nutters who are all "Satan's gonna sacrifice my child". One of these freaks will do something serious sooner than later I fear.


----------



## bemused (Oct 24, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Honestly surprised this hasn't happened already. Obviously I'd expect hospital workers to have above-average patience, but random members of the public won't necessarily share that mindset.


If I saw someone abusing my cancer nurses like this I'd be very tempted to punch them in the mush. I'd probably fall over afterwards. One of the Marsden nurses was saying some of these types of loons told her she was killing kids - I loath them.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 25, 2021)

They are getting out of control with their protests outside of schools.



> *It comes as The Telegraph can reveal that at least one school in London was told to close early by the police and their local authority*, due to risk posed to pupils and staff by a large-scale protest by anti-vaxxers.
> 
> The headteacher, who is a prominent education leader, said the school had not taken the decision “lightly”, but felt obligated to do so to ensure “the safety and security of its students”.





> Meanwhile, in more than a dozen first-hand accounts from heads across the country, it has emerged that anti-vaxxers have violently clashed with pupils, covertly filmed teachers, trespassed on school premises to serve bogus legal notices and handed out leaflets to pupils containing disinformation about Covid-19 vaccines.
> 
> *In one clash outside of a school, three pupils were reportedly injured during a confrontation with demonstrators when their signs were stolen, with one pupil allegedly being pushed in front of a car. *
> 
> Despite urging the police to attend the school two hours beforehand, the headteacher said they had been told that the protesters had a right to demonstrate - adding that they felt “extremely vulnerable, frustrated and helpless”.





> *In one incident, a headteacher had to request police involvement after receiving a death threat from a parent “threatening to hang me if I allowed vaccination to take place on the site”.*
> 
> Several school leaders revealed their pupils were being handed leaflets containing disinformation about the vaccines, including claims that they “screw up your body”.
> 
> Others reported groups of demonstrators entering schools to demand to see headteachers and staff to serve them with bogus legal notices, often while filming covertly.



What a bunch of cunts. 









						Get tough on anti-vaxx protests outside schools, Priti Patel urges police
					

Home Secretary speaks out as Sir Keir Starmer calls for exclusion zones to prevent demonstrators 'spreading misinformation'




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 25, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They are getting out of control with their protests outside of schools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a crowd of shites, these anti-vaxxers.

Maybe, 
what the heads should do is hold all-school assemblies (or full year assemblies in the bigger schools)
and publicly correct the mis-information / covidiot conspiracies. 
Preferably before these shites can get a word in edgeways.
BY
Giving the kids handouts (or downloads off their intranets) with the correct information and reasons for vaccinations.
With plenty of paper spares ...
And go over the general theory for immunisations in special lessons / tutorial periods as well as science / history lessons.

Ask sensible pro-vaccine parents to attend school at chucking out time.

Complain to the LEA / academy bosses / local press and the police [again, for harassment by these shite4brains]
Book some local support for vaccination days.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2021)

Utter cunts


----------



## NoXion (Oct 25, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Ask sensible pro-vaccine parents to attend school at chucking out time.



This I like the most. I think any pro-vaxx action on this front would be much more effective if it involves the leadership and/or participation of parents, possibly with kids' involvement if doing so would be reasonably safe. Doing it that way would help to cut the ground out from under the most common conspiracunt objections, seeing as they typically dismiss any kind of official or scientific response "part of the cover-up". I also think it would be much more demoralising for them to see ordinary folks blatantly rejecting their nonsense.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 25, 2021)

NoXion said:


> .. I also think it would be much more demoralising for them to see ordinary folks blatantly rejecting their nonsense.


I unfortunately think you are being over optimistic here, I think the ones left in the antivax camp doing these protests now are well down the rabbit hole on a messianic mission where they are trying to save us sheeple from the evil plan.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 25, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I unfortunately think you are being over optimistic here, I think the ones left in the antivax camp doing these protests now are well down the rabbit hole on a messianic mission where they are trying to save us sheeple from the evil plan.



Even if it doesn't do the hardcore anti-vax twats any good (what would?), I still think taking a more "grassroots" approach would have benefits down the line in general.


----------



## krink (Oct 25, 2021)

Seen photos of anti vaccine covid conspiracy protest up here and around half of them are from fash group For Britain. As well as being cunts, they're not very good patriots as surely getting jabbed is for the good of the nation. Don't they believe in patriotic duty?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Utter cun



Thanks for sending me into the bottomless pit that is antivax twitter. A favourite trick seems to be posting videos of people having seizures, completely devoid of context, and then saying, 'haha, told you vaccines were evil!' 

I get that these conspironauts are just sad, pathetic people trying to find some meaning in their mediocrity by joining a plucky band of maverick outsiders but the depths they sink to in pursuit of that and the sheer mean-spiritedness they show towards others is unacceptable. Just being a fuckwit I can understand, that's not a moral failing.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2021)

krink said:


> Seen photos of anti vaccine covid conspiracy protest up here and around half of them are from fash group For Britain. As well as being cunts, they're not very good patriots as surely getting jabbed is for the good of the nation. Don't they believe in patriotic duty?


Perhaps the attraction of a virus that culls the _useless mouths _and exerts a disproportionate mortality rate on minority ethnic groups outweighs any 'patriotic duty' that the fash may feel.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 26, 2021)

krink said:


> Seen photos of anti vaccine covid conspiracy protest up here and around half of them are from fash group For Britain. As well as being cunts, they're not very good patriots as surely getting jabbed is for the good of the nation. Don't they believe in patriotic duty?



I wonder how many of them will go on about the virus being a Chinese bioweapon, while refusing the very vaccine that protects against it. It would be entirely in keeping with how the fash characterise their enemies as somehow both world-controlling and utterly weak.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 26, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I wonder how many of them will go on about the virus being a Chinese bioweapon, while refusing the very vaccine that protects against it. It would be entirely in keeping with how the fash characterise their enemies as somehow both world-controlling and utterly weak.


There are multiple contradictory threads to most of this batshit conspiralunacy, not least that this is something planned and created by the world government as population control yet the same government is pushing measures to limit the spread/effects, which must be resisted by the loons.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 26, 2021)

krink said:


> Seen photos of anti vaccine covid conspiracy protest up here and around half of them are from fash group For Britain. As well as being cunts, they're not very good patriots as surely getting jabbed is for the good of the nation. Don't they believe in patriotic duty?



Just checked their Darlo page and it’s full of anti-covid and anti-climate change stuff rather than the usual rape gangs fare. I think he might have been one of the organisers of the Sunderland event which I assume you’re referring to.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2021)

....yeah but most anti vaxers are only too happy to share that information far and wide at any given opportunity.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2021)

dp


----------



## NoXion (Oct 29, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 294616
> 
> 
> ....yeah but most anti vaxers are only too happy to share that information far and wide at any given opportunity.



Anti-vaxxer is a fucking moron who doesn't seem to realise that personal medical information is not covered by the FOIA.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 29, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Anti-vaxxer is a fucking moron who doesn't seem to realise that personal medical information is not covered by the FOIA.


Can you imagine if it was? Ask your mp  how many times they have had an STD?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 294616
> 
> 
> ....yeah but most anti vaxers are only too happy to share that information far and wide at any given opportunity.


Yes, but presumably this was about the possibility of 'passports' or compulsory requirements in some occupations?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 29, 2021)

are there exemptions for communicable diseases? I can't see someone wandering round with smallpox and nobody being able to know about it.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> are there exemptions for communicable diseases? I can't see someone wandering round with smallpox and nobody being able to know about it.


They lock you up on an isolation ward.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 29, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 294616
> 
> 
> ....yeah but most anti vaxers are only too happy to share that information far and wide at any given opportunity.


Logic fail.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> are there exemptions for communicable diseases? I can't see someone wandering round with smallpox and nobody being able to know about it.


None at all for Covid. 

Since Disgraced Prime Minister de Pfeffel Johnson declared 'FreeDumb' the police have no authority to detain people who are positive. 

They can see who they want and go where they want.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 29, 2021)

sorry Badgers I'm confused !

IMO not isolating after a +ve test, or if waiting for test (& results) even if double-jagged is one of the reasons why the case rate is far too high.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> sorry Badgers I'm confused !
> 
> IMO not isolating after a +ve test, or if waiting for test (& results) even if double-jagged is one of the reasons why the case rate is far too high.


I’m currently self-isolating after a positive test and have received texts, emails and a phone call saying it’s a legal requirement to isolate and that I could be fined if I fail to do so. But is that still true, if as Badgers suggests, the police no longer have the power to charge / arrest? (NB I have no intention of not complying BTW, anyway the 10 days are nearly up)

I did notice on the tube since 19 July there are no more posters at station entrances saying how many people without masks had been refused entry/kicked off trains/fined.

And I wondered if that related to a change in the law. Sadiq Khan said masks would still be mandatory and I guess he has jurisdiction over TfL, but who enforces it? BtP? TfL staff? I’ve never seen either do so.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I’m currently self-isolating after a positive test and have received texts, emails and a phone call saying it’s a legal requirement to isolate and that I could be fined if I fail to do so. But is that still true, if as Badgers suggests, the police no longer have the power to charge / arrest? (NB I have no intention of not complying BTW, anyway the 10 days are nearly up)
> 
> I did notice on the tube since 19 July there are no more posters at station entrances saying how many people without masks had been refused entry/kicked off trains/fined.
> 
> And I wondered if that related to a change in the law. Sadiq Khan said masks would still be mandatory and I guess he has jurisdiction over TfL, but who enforces it? BtP? TfL staff? I’ve never seen either do so.



You do have to self isolate after a positive test for ten days. 
I don’t think anyone are policing mask wearing on public transport.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 29, 2021)

They can't really enforce something where a very large percentage of people aren't doing it and anyone can claim an exemption can they. Not that they're trying but if they did it would be an impossible task anyway.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They can't really enforce something where a very large percentage of people aren't doing it and anyone can claim an exemption can they. Not that they're trying but if they did it would be an impossible task anyway.



Absolutely. It wasn’t really happening when it was legally mandatory.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Absolutely. It wasn’t really happening when it was legally mandatory.


There were printed TfL posters saying how many people had been caught and refused entry, turfed off trains or fined each month, but I never saw it happening. Lack of BtP staff I guess. I did wonder if those posters were being economical with the truth (e.g. made up figures)?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> There were printed TfL posters saying how many people had been caught and refused entry, turfed off trains or fined each month, but I never saw it happening. Lack of BtP staff I guess. I did wonder if those posters were being economical with the truth (e.g. made up figures)?



AFAIK BTP are a private operation paid for by the train companies. So they’ll appear if behaviour on rail transport is in any way disruptive to a service. Policing mask wearing too heavily means they’re being disruptive to the service.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

I suppose when it was mandatory someone being awkward on a National Rail service would be removed at the next stop. But they can’t really police the underground for mask refuseniks. Nothing would move.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> AFAIK BTP are a private operation paid for by the train companies. So they’ll appear if behaviour on rail transport is in any way disruptive to a service. Policing mask wearing too heavily means they’re being disruptive to the service.


I never knew that. I suppose I thought the BTP were a division of the police who were paid by TfL etc, in the same way that football clubs pay the police for attendance at games.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> AFAIK BTP are a private operation paid for by the train companies.



That implies they are a trumped up security firm, they are not, despite most of their funding coming from the railway companies, they are a public police force, overseen by the British Transport Police Authority, a public body, that have overall control of the force.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That implies they are a trumped up security firm, they are not, despite most of their funding coming from the railway companies, they are a public police force, overseen by the British Transport Police Authority, a public body, that have overall control of the force.



Nice googling. But you’re not arguing against any point I have made.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Nice googling. But you’re not arguing against any point I have made.



I didn't need to google it, I thought it was common knowledge, so decided I would educate you.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2021)

Scum! 
Llandudno








						Anti-vaxxers leave girl, 13, shaken and upset
					

The girl's mother says it was "just adults bullying, intimidating and harassing minors".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I didn't need to google it, I thought it was common knowledge, so decided I would educate you.



Err, thanks then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Err, thanks then.



No problem, mate, pleased to have helped.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Scum!
> Llandudno
> 
> 
> ...


Good on that girl for taking no shit from those stupid cunts.


----------



## _Russ_ (Oct 29, 2021)

Was there a policeman anywhere to be seen I wonder?



> North Wales Police is aware of the incident.


Oh well thats nice


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Good on that girl for taking no shit from those stupid cunts.


Yes, she did v well to keep her composure, stay rational & polite (I doubt I could’ve remained so civil) - “please keep away from me - you’re making me feel unsafe - we’re minors” - and to show them up for the shower of cunts that they are. 

What goes on in their minds where they think that to show up where they’re not wanted or invited, and to start intimidating & harassing minors is a Good Thing to do? 

Absolute filth.


----------



## Supine (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Absolutely. It wasn’t really happening when it was legally mandatory.



I don’t agree with that at all. People have shown that when orders are given to stay at home or wear masks or whatever they mostly comply. Not everyone, but most if asked. 

The problem now is the government have not asked. People are dying because covid measures are not required.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

Supine said:


> I don’t agree with that at all. People have shown that when orders are given to stay at home or wear masks or whatever they mostly comply. Not everyone, but most if asked.
> 
> The problem now is the government have not asked. People are dying because covid measures are not required.



Not sure you understood my point. I was talking about policing, not community compliance.


----------



## Supine (Oct 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure you understood my point. I was talking about policing, not community compliance.



Haha, not at all then 

Cops could never make a country comply. They have enough to do already!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 29, 2021)

Supine said:


> Haha, not at all then
> 
> Cops could never make a country comply. They have enough to do already!



Well there’s a number of reasons for compliance. I complied with mask wearing because it seemed anti-social to do anything but. The legality didn’t really come into it. Of course I can’t speak for others but I’m sure lots thought along these lines.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 30, 2021)

Fucking arse in my local yesterday who has a PHD telling me covid is a lie. No one has died from it, they were all poisoned by hyperbaric oxygen. Fucks sake.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Fucking arse in my local yesterday who has a PHD telling me covid is a lie. No one has died from it, they were all poisoned by hyperbaric oxygen. Fucks sake.


What was the PhD in? Presumably not epidemiology...


----------



## TopCat (Oct 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> What was the PhD in? Presumably not epidemiology...


I said politely, I have lost people to covid, they are dead, others are or have been very ill. I then said stop talking. He did thankfully and apologised (for what?) later.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 30, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Was there a policeman anywhere to be seen I wonder?
> 
> 
> Oh well thats nice


not even a bus to flag down


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Fucking arse in my local yesterday who has a PHD telling me covid is a lie. No one has died from it, they were all poisoned by hyperbaric oxygen. Fucks sake.


Phd probably ballshit too


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 30, 2021)

I think every person who ever wanted to inform me of the temperatures at which steel melts had a phd in structural engineering.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 30, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I think every person who ever wanted to inform me of the temperatures at which steel melts had a phd in structural engineering.


I bet they didn't...


----------



## NoXion (Oct 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I bet they didn't...



I believe that one has to publish original research in order to get a PhD, so a good way of showing up such bullshitters is to ask for their thesis paper.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 30, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I believe that one has to publish original research in order to get a PhD, so a good way of showing up such bullshitters is to ask for their thesis paper.


I’m sure they have a crackpot website they can all point to.


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 30, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Fucking arse in my local yesterday who has a PHD telling me covid is a lie. No one has died from it, they were all poisoned by hyperbaric oxygen. Fucks sake.


There was a news item about some UK  anti-vaxxer feller who was in hospital with Covid and still insisted he wouldn’t have the jab (bit late for that anyway)

The article made a big deal of the fact that he has a PhD. Turned out his PhD was in Law. So how would make him an expert in virology and epidemiology …?


----------



## scalyboy (Oct 30, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I believe that one has to publish original research in order to get a PhD, so a good way of showing up such bullshitters is to ask for their thesis paper.


They’ll tell you to Do Your Own Research


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 30, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The article made a big deal of the fact that he has a PhD. Turned out his PhD was in Law. So how would make him an expert in virology and epidemiology …?


Not even an expert in doing his own research


----------



## elbows (Nov 1, 2021)

Does PhD stand for public health disaster?


----------



## keybored (Nov 1, 2021)

elbows said:


> Does PhD stand for public health disaster?


Probably Has Delusions.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 1, 2021)

Perhaps he's Divorced


----------



## rekil (Nov 1, 2021)

Pisses His Dungarees


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 1, 2021)

*PH*il *D*wyer


----------



## two sheds (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2021)

It was actually used as a remedy in the past. I think Orwell was treated for pneumonia with a mustard poultice, not that it did him any good.


----------



## stdP (Nov 1, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It was actually used as a remedy in the past. I think Orwell was treated for pneumonia with a mustard poultice, not that it did him any good.



It's because he didn't try mixing the mustard with zinc, doxycycline, ivermectin, hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin. If he had, he'd still be with us today!


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 1, 2021)

two sheds said:


>


Buys shares in Dijon mustard.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2021)

Today's best exchange... 

Woman screams at me 'You should be fucking ashamed scabbing for this scam' 

My reply was something like 'Yes dear, now run along' which she took umbridge at. Asked for my name so she could report me, I told her it was Piers Corbyn which she wrote down. 

Then started ranting about microchips and 7/7 bombings being the government and a whole load of nonsense, I told her to 'fuck off and stop wasting my time' took about another half hour to get rid ffs


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I told her it was Piers Corbyn which she wrote down.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 2, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Today's best exchange...
> 
> Woman screams at me 'You should be fucking ashamed scabbing for this scam'
> 
> ...



Do you have a front of house job or was this randomly in the street?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2021)

Air raid siren ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 6, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Air raid siren ?



Just a warning, before they nuke them.  

* If you don't have a dream, how are you going to make a dream come true?


----------



## Cerv (Nov 6, 2021)

there's no mask mandate, no vaccine mandate, no checking of vaccine status for access, or recording names for tracing.

what are they actually protesting against? against the hypothetical that these things might be brought in in future?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 6, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Today's best exchange...
> 
> Woman screams at me 'You should be fucking ashamed scabbing for this scam'
> 
> ...


----------



## stdP (Nov 6, 2021)

On my way to the market, there was a small cadre of anti-vaccine twats hanging around the square outside sainsburys on the crystal palace triangle at lunchtime today, waving a range of lurid yellow placards ranging from the technically correct ("vaccines don't stop transmission!") to full-bore loonspuddery ("vaccines don't work!", "vaccines are killing children!", something else to do with the new world order using vaccines to turn us in to slaves) - the first time I've seen anything so overt so close to home (although not unsurprising as I think there's a lot of the hippy types around here). Thankfully no megaphones or aggressive accosting of the general public anything, just a bunch of people standing around by the bus stop.

It didn't stop me feeling immensely angry though. I walked past in haste, giving serious consideration if I should shout something or not, but ended up chickening out. Lots of the usual saturday bystanders chatting to one another staring at them, some I overheard murmuring such edifying support as "those stupid wankers" and "who let those pricks out?". By the time I walked past again about an hour later they'd all disappeared; I did wonder if they were amassing for a larger event elsewhere or if someone less cowardly than me had thrown a bucket of piss in their faces.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 6, 2021)

Wondering whether more people having a go might lead to placards saying "Vaccines make you angry"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Cloo (Nov 8, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Fucking arse in my local yesterday who has a PHD telling me covid is a lie. No one has died from it, they were all poisoned by hyperbaric oxygen. Fucks sake.


Bit like person I unfriended on FB saying that she totally overheard a woman in Brent Cross saying that she was a nurse at Northwick Park and the whole thing was a scam and hospitals were empty and had been the whole time. 

Because of course every single member of the NHS would be totally fine with this and not a single one would have revealed this devilish plot to the media, and all the people who claim to have been in hospital fighting for their lives for 8 weeks were actually just sent on a nice holiday by The Government that for some reason left them still ill and debilitated for months afterwards.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 8, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Bit like person I unfriended on FB saying that she totally overheard a woman in Brent Cross saying that she was a nurse at Northwick Park and the whole thing was a scam and hospitals were empty and had been the whole time.
> 
> Because of course every single member of the NHS would be totally fine with this and not a single one would have revealed this devilish plot to the media, and all the people who claim to have been in hospital fighting for their lives for 8 weeks were actually just sent on a nice holiday by The Government that for some reason left them still ill and debilitated for months afterwards.



It's not just NHS staff, but everyone working for funeral directors, graveyards, crematoriums, registry offices and local papers publishing all those extra death notices, that are in on it.


----------



## LDC (Nov 8, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Bit like person I unfriended on FB saying that she totally overheard a woman in Brent Cross saying that she was a nurse at Northwick Park and the whole thing was a scam and hospitals were empty and had been the whole time.



That stuff is far from rare and it is interesting I think. I don't think it's as simple as they're outright lying always exactly. We've surely all got those friends who don't lie exactly, but embellish events and make up stories that they _think_ are true, so mean something to them?









						Why Storytellers Lie
					

A new book explains humans like to spin yarns—and why we're so likely to stretch the truth when we do.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not just NHS staff, but everyone working for funeral directors, graveyards, crematoriums, registry offices and local papers publishing all those extra death notices, that are in on it.



Globally, don't forget, all over the world, all these people are staying silent, or publishing false stats!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2021)

Is it that some of us are cursed with above average intelligence or just that we USE the little intelligence we have to make sense of the world ?
See also Tory voters etc etc ...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 8, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Is it that some of us are cursed with above average intelligence or just that we USE the little intelligence we have to make sense of the world ?
> See also Tory voters etc etc ...


A bit of both, I think. Intelligence by itself is useless if it's harboured within a mind that lacks the ability to critically evaluate information.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 8, 2021)

As I think I've said elsewhere I find it interesting how conspiracy sorts seem to assume nobody puts anything in any kind of context - as you say existentialist , critical evaluation.

We don't believe things because we 'blindly trust authority', people generally take things in context, and, if they're not a conspiraloon _on a balance of probabilites_. Do i trust the government? No. Are governments faking COVID 'to control us'? On a balance of probability, no, it makes no sense at all, given COVID makes it hard to govern on so many levels (lost tax income, need to subsidise, supply chain issues etc) and also given that international governments can't agree on a fucking thing it seems highly unlikely they've managed a conspiracy that would have to involved tens or hundreds of thousands of people with every single one keeping schtum. 

Could a pharmacuetical company have concocted COVID so it can profit from vaccines? This is actually a more plausible one in the sense there's a clear beneficiary, but still strikes me as a poor way to do business, plus we're not existing in a movie where you can apparently develop your evil designer bio-weapon and simultanously the vaccine to it while either not testing it on anyone or somehow secretly testing in on 100,000s people without anyone noticing.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 8, 2021)

Cloo said:


> As I think I've said elsewhere I find it interesting how conspiracy sorts seem to assume nobody puts anything in any kind of context - as you say existentialist , critical evaluation.
> 
> We don't believe things because we 'blindly trust authority', people generally take things in context, and, if they're not a conspiraloon _on a balance of probabilites_. Do i trust the government? No. Are governments faking COVID 'to control us'? On a balance of probability, no, it makes no sense at all, given COVID makes it hard to govern on so many levels (lost tax income, need to subsidise, supply chain issues etc) and also given that international governments can't agree on a fucking thing it seems highly unlikely they've managed a conspiracy that would have to involved tens or hundreds of thousands of people with every single one keeping schtum.
> 
> Could a pharmacuetical company have concocted COVID so it can profit from vaccines? This is actually a more plausible one in the sense there's a clear beneficiary, but still strikes me as a poor way to do business, plus we're not existing in a movie where you can apparently develop your evil designer bio-weapon and simultanously the vaccine to it while either not testing it on anyone or somehow secretly testing in on 100,000s people without anyone noticing.


your problem is you need to listen @secret_whisperer_light_worker on social media more is all. You will then be illuminated.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 8, 2021)

Because while obviously those behind the SCAMDEMIC have paid off or threatened 1000s of health practitioners around the world into complete silence about their nefarious plot, they've also left behind some extremely tenuous clues in the dates things happened or where they happened that some smart people on the internet will find to indicate what they're up to! Which makes total sense.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 8, 2021)

According to Eldest Q, she hasn't seen Crazy Ratlicker Lady outside Grandson 1's school for a few days. One of the other mum's told her today that CRL is in hospital having taken too much invermectin. Eldest was sniggering as she told her mother this.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 9, 2021)

I was just thinking: 
how is anyone going to prove they are unvaccinated to their potential soulmate requiring vaXX free genitals unless they use the NHS vaccine covid pass app?


----------



## NoXion (Nov 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That stuff is far from rare and it is interesting I think. I don't think it's as simple as they're outright lying always exactly. We've surely all got those friends who don't lie exactly, but embellish events and make up stories that they _think_ are true, so mean something to them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get that all people lie and/or have an idealised of themselves, but there's a distinct subset of people for whom outrageous lying seems to be compulsive, or a reflex. Maybe it's just my autism, but I have a burning hatred for Little Billy Bullshitters who make stuff up instead of admitting speculation or ignorance.



MickiQ said:


> According to Eldest Q, she hasn't seen Crazy Ratlicker Lady outside Grandson 1's school for a few days. One of the other mum's told her today that CRL is in hospital having taken too much invermectin. Eldest was sniggering as she told her mother this.



Shitting out your intestinal lining to own the libs.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 11, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I get that all people lie and/or have an idealised of themselves, but there's a distinct subset of people for whom outrageous lying seems to be compulsive, or a reflex. Maybe it's just my autism, but I have a burning hatred for Little Billy Bullshitters who make stuff up instead of admitting speculation or ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> Shitting out your intestinal lining to own the libs.


Yep some people just can't help telling lies and tall stories, then there is the +1 subset, no matter what story you tell they have a +1 story just after.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I get that all people lie and/or have an idealised of themselves, but there's a distinct subset of people for whom outrageous lying seems to be compulsive, or a reflex. Maybe it's just my autism, but I have a burning hatred for Little Billy Bullshitters who make stuff up instead of admitting speculation or ignorance.



I see them that as a selfish portion of society who until now, have never been told what to do outside the existing laws. 

They will (mostly 🙄) stick to the accepted society rights and wrongs but the 'awful horror' of wearing a mask or having a tiny needle in their arms makes them angry.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Yep some people just can't help telling lies and tall stories, then there is the +1 subset, no matter what story you tell they have a +1 story just after.


"Elevenerife"


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I see them that as a selfish portion of society who until now, have never been told what to do outside the existing laws.
> 
> They will (mostly 🙄) stick to the accepted society rights and wrongs


Though they are quite likely to think 20mph speed limits are an infringement of their "rights" ..


----------



## NoXion (Nov 11, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I see them that as a selfish portion of society who until now, have never been told what to do outside the existing laws.
> 
> They will (mostly 🙄) stick to the accepted society rights and wrongs but the 'awful horror' of wearing a mask or having a tiny needle in their arms makes them angry.



I think that's a different but overlapping phenomenon. The people who exhibit that kind of selfish bullheadedness might well be serial or outrageous liars, but not necessarily.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't think (?) that anyone's yet posted this link on this thread (or any other??  ), but I found this *strongly* *anti-conspiracist article a properly excellent (Guardian) read* the other day.



			
				Guardian headline said:
			
		

> *Chakras, crystals, and conspiracy theories : How the wellness industry turned its back on Covid science*



Luts of bonkers loons quoted or discussed in that article, but here's a couple of ultra-extremist head-exploders :




			
				Sirin Kale said:
			
		

> Away from the CCDH’s list, other prominent figures include the yoga instructor Stephanie Birch, who has posted QAnon hashtags on her now-deleted Instagram account, and Krystal Tini, a wellness influencer with 169,000 Instagram followers, who has consistently posted anti-vaccine content, including one post that compared lockdowns to the horrors inflicted on Polish Jews in the Warsaw ghetto





> the Los Angeles wellness and beauty guru Shiva Rose recently compared vaccines to McCarthyism, slavery, the Cultural Revolution, the Spanish Inquisition and the Holocaust, all in one post.



Later on :




			
				Sirin Kale said:
			
		

> Catherine Gabitan** does not need the vaccine, because she is a shining paragon of health. The people dying from Covid are people with disabilities, or those who are already sick, obese or old. What happens to them is nothing for Gabitan to trouble herself about unduly, as an able-bodied member of the wellness community.


(**Supposedly a "wellness coach" in California  )

Then :



> “A lot of the people that are experiencing hospitalisations from Covid had a lot of other co-morbidities, right?” Gabitan says. “Or they are overweight. If our government had promoted a healthy lifestyle, healthy eating, from the beginning … that would have done a lot more to prevent some of these hospitalisations by actually encouraging people to become the healthiest versions of themselves. Right. So, for me, one premise is people taking responsibility for their own health.”



So if you get Covid, that's all your fucking fault!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 13, 2021)

Yeah these cunts are always just round the corner from a 'well it's only old and sick people dying so who cares' argument. Even when they try not to make it explicit it's in there.


----------



## Sue (Nov 13, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah these cunts are always just round the corner from a 'well it's only old and sick people dying so who cares' argument. Even when they try not to make it explicit it's in there.


Tbh, i think that ^ has been pretty mainstream throughout this whole thing. Including the 'they had an underlying health condition so 🤷‍♀️ ' narrative. (When that underlying health condition could be something that wouldn't typically kill you if well controlled.)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> Tbh, i think that ^ has been pretty mainstream throughout this whole thing. Including the 'they had an underlying health condition so 🤷‍♀️ ' narrative. (When that underlying health condition could be something that wouldn't typically kill you if well controlled.)



Yeah I think that's fair but I think it's often been a source of comfort when people are worried. It's still unpleasant granted but I think the conspiracy nut 'fuck em' stance is a big step further on.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2021)

Sue said:


> Tbh, i think that ^ has been pretty mainstream throughout this whole thing. Including the 'they had an underlying health condition so 🤷‍♀️ ' narrative. (When that underlying health condition could be something that wouldn't typically kill you if well controlled.)


Plus on top of that its used to tiptoe around all the deaths that occured in people who were hospitalised for other reasons and then caught covid in hospital.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2021)

Have been dealing with the odd daily nutter at testing stations for months now. Most are annoying rather than problematic but all are tiresome. 

Am now involved in planning and running a two day vaccination drive in a busy shopping centre. It needs to be well publicised but also needs high security 🙄 none of the council cunts have any 'real life' understanding. 

#thiswillgowell


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2021)

Unthinking beings.









						Kendal Covid conspiracy brothers jailed for buying pistol
					

Harry and Ashley Wilson, from Kendal, believe the Covid jab turns people into "unthinking beings".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2021)

elbows said:


> Unthinking beings.


Is this connected to the "NPC" phenomenon I don't really "get" because I'm not a gamer ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Have been dealing with the odd daily nutter at testing stations for months now. Most are annoying rather than problematic but all are tiresome.
> 
> Am now involved in planning and running a two day vaccination drive in a busy shopping centre. It needs to be well publicised but also needs high security 🙄 none of the council cunts have any 'real life' understanding.
> 
> #thiswillgowell


They're asking for volunteers locally ...


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 13, 2021)

elbows said:


> Unthinking beings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I robot.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 13, 2021)

I see from the protest in Melbourne today that the anti-lockdown/anti-vaxx twats have half-inched the slogan 'kill the bill'. There is just no end to their bellendery.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Is this connected to the "NPC" phenomenon I don't really "get" because I'm not a gamer ?


Well I haved gamed in the past and developed using 3D game engines, so I know what an NPC is but I'll be making no attempts to consider how the basic concept may have been taken and misapplied to something fuckwits imagine could actually be part of the real world.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2021)

elbows said:


> Well I haved gamed in the past and developed using 3D game engines, so I know what an NPC is but I'll be making no attempts to consider how the basic concept may have been taken and misapplied to something fuckwits imagine could actually be part of the real world.





Spoiler: off=topic


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2021)

elbows said:


> Unthinking beings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. They're right out there....



> Prosecutor Chloe Fordham told the court the pair "held extreme views about there being a conspiracy by the elite to have the general population vaccinated against Covid in order to infect them with a substance which would kill the God particle in humans and turn them into unthinking beings".
> As part of the theory this "elite" wanted to reset the economy, resulting in worldwide food shortages which would require them to defend themselves and their property, she said.



Good work by the cops too. 



> Harry Wilson paid for the pistol, a Glock magazine and 50 rounds of ammunition with cryptocurrency but the parcel was intercepted by law enforcement agencies in the United States.
> The UK's National Crime Agency arranged for a dummy package to be sent in its place, which Ashley Wilson signed for at the family farm at Helsington, near Kendal, on 25 August.
> Recording equipment was hidden within it and captured the brothers' conversation as it was unwrapped.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Wow. They're right out there....
> 
> 
> 
> Good work by the cops too.


The world is becoming stranger..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 15, 2021)

I can imagine a lot of the anti-vaxxers are among the complainants.  It's an advert FFS.  









						Tesco Christmas ad: 1,500 complain over Santa with Covid vaccine passport
					

Watchdog is reviewing claims that scene is coercive and encourages medical discrimination




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 15, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can imagine a lot of the anti-vaxxers are among the complainants.  It's an advert FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I should think that the anti-vaxxers organised that level of complaints, TBH.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can imagine a lot of the anti-vaxxers are among the complainants.  It's an advert FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gone viral


----------



## two sheds (Nov 15, 2021)

Wouldn't let any cunt who wasn't double vaxxed down my chimney


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 15, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I can imagine a lot of the anti-vaxxers are among the complainants.  It's an advert FFS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh for fucks sake


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2021)

A pal has slipped down the hole and referenced the Nuremburg code to me. I asked what it was and got given a wiki link. Fucking arse.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> A pal has slipped down the hole and referenced the Nuremburg code to me. I asked what it was and got given a wiki link. Fucking arse.


Someone on another forum which is science based has gone down that rabbit hole as well as Great Reset shite. He's an expert in his field and I've listened to what has said since the day of the Usenet newsgroups. It's rather sad 😞


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 15, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Someone on another forum which is science based has gone down that rabbit hole as well as Great Reset shite. He's an expert in his field and I've listened to what has said since the day of the Usenet newsgroups. It's rather sad 😞



There something that has gone on, be it lockdown loneliness and/or too much time to spend online, or something else, that  that has seen people you couldn't possibly believe go thay way. Formerly sharp people sharing obvious fucking shite


----------



## nogojones (Nov 15, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> There something that has gone on, be it lockdown loneliness and/or too much time to spend online, or something else, that  that has seen people you couldn't possibly believe go thay way. Formerly sharp people sharing obvious fucking shite


Of the four I know who've fallen down the hole, three of them were far from sharp in the first place and one was only slightly sharp. They all now think they're experts in fucking everything.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> There something that has gone on, be it lockdown loneliness and/or too much time to spend online, or something else, that  that has seen people you couldn't possibly believe go thay way. Formerly sharp people sharing obvious fucking shite


Innit!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 16, 2021)

Turd poking loonyspud mckeith..


----------



## two sheds (Nov 16, 2021)

Heard today that where I had my two jabs has been vandalized twice - first time the pricks took a stanley knife to the marquee the centre uses, and second time graffiti over it. Twats.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2021)

Dickhead cinema Swansea
'Human Rights'









						Covid: Swansea cinema refuses to ask customers for pass
					

Cinema & Co's Anna Redfern claims the legal passport scheme is "unlawful".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 16, 2021)

Shame to see how much support this nonsense is getting:


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Turd poking loonyspud mckeith..




I’m sure Alex Jones will offer his network for a cut of the grift.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Dickhead cinema Swansea
> 'Human Rights'
> 
> 
> ...



Not exactly ‘human rights’ if they’re not providing a safe environment for the clinically vulnerable. That’s the opposite of inclusive.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’m sure Alex Jones will offer his network for a cut of the grift.




He's going to need all the money he can get soon


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Turd poking loonyspud mckeith..



I bet one of my ex acquaintance is right on this


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> He's going to need all the money he can get soon



I’m sure he’ll be able to spin it into victim hood for his loyal base and they’ll fill the coffers.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 16, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Turd poking loonyspud mckeith..


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Dickhead cinema Swansea
> 'Human Rights'
> 
> 
> ...



Only just seen this ... 

I've not been there for a fairly  long time now, but until this , Cinema & Co. have been a pretty good place showing good and varied films, and also organising some good gigs ......

But even the soundest places can end up becoming total idiots  

My defacto recent boycott will become deliberate now!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> View attachment 297112


My favourite reply was.
' if you are what you eat, then your are on a stupidity diet'.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


>



Too fucking right, can't believe you lot support medical apartheid, digital ID and descrimination based on having a jab that doesn't stop you getting it or transmitting it. 

Don't usually comment on here, but this shows some true colours.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Too fucking right, can't believe you lot support medical apartheid, digital ID and descrimination based on having a jab that doesn't stop you getting it or transmitting it.
> 
> Don't usually comment on here, but this shows some true colours.



And your comments show how thick and resistant to facts you are. 'Medical apartheid', fuck right off.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Too fucking right, can't believe you lot support medical apartheid, digital ID and descrimination based on having a jab that doesn't stop you getting it or transmitting it.


It massively reduces the chance of getting it and transmitting it, you daft twat.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

They had someone like you on the radio yesterday. Asked why they hadn't had the vaccine they gave a reason, which was answered by a professor specializing in the area. They then ignored the answer and gave another reason, which was again answered, and then again ignored. Etc.

There's some pretty good arguments against 'vaccine passports' etc. and I'm totally sympathetic to them and don't have a clear position for or against tbh. But using incorrect info about the vaccine actually shows that you and others like you have more of a problem with covid and vaccines than just the actual 'passport' idea itself.


----------



## Sue (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> And your comments show how thick and resistant to facts you are. 'Medical apartheid', fuck right off.


I thought Griff was taking the piss. He doesn’t actually believe that bollocks, does he...?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> I thought Griff was taking the piss. He doesn’t actually believe that bollocks, does he...?


It gave me a bit of a double take when I read it, but I think he's for real (for some weird definition of "real" )


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> I thought Griff was taking the piss. He doesn’t actually believe that bollocks, does he...?



Yup, seems to, he's been on here spouting conspiracy and denial stuff a few times.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> I thought Griff was taking the piss. He doesn’t actually believe that bollocks, does he...?



How else would you describe it? Look at Austria.

I don't fancy being locked up at home for being fit and healthy just gecause I haven't had a vaccine. Having police checking my 'status' isn't a good look.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yup, seems to, he's been on here spouting conspiracy and denial stuff a few times.


No I haven't ya daft cunt.  If having concerns about the short/medium and long term effects of the vaccines is a conspiracy, then you live in a strange world. 

Denial?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 17, 2021)

Reminds me of when the formerly liberal Sonic Dancer returned after a long hiatus as a fully blown Tommy Robinson adherent.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Too fucking right, can't believe you lot support medical apartheid, digital ID and descrimination based on having a jab that doesn't stop you getting it or transmitting it.
> 
> Don't usually comment on here, but* this shows some true colours.*


That's a two-way process, mate.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> support medical apartheid


What does this mean?

And all that being prevented from doing stuff as unvaccinated. What do you expect, I learned to drive playing Grand Theft Auto doesn't mean I qualify for a driving licence or that I'd be safe on the road.

The vaccine is to save people and protect society, it's antisocial not to have it.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> And all that being prevented from doing stuff as unvaccinated. What do you expect, I learned to drive playing Grand Theft Auto doesn't mean I qualify for a driving licence or that I'd be safe on the road.
> 
> The vaccine is to save people and protect society, it's antisocial not to have it.


...without a good (ie. medical) reason.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Why do you keep posting stuff that's incorrect about vaccines, mask usage, covid restrictions, etc? You keep doing it, then ignore any corrections, then come back and do it again. And you do the classic 'just concerns about' but there's obviously something bigger underlying all this for you.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Too fucking right, can't believe you lot support medical apartheid, digital ID and descrimination based on having a jab that doesn't stop you getting it or transmitting it.
> 
> Don't usually comment on here, but this shows some true colours.


Medical apartheid. You fucking twat!


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> If having concerns about the short/medium and long term effects of the vaccines is a conspiracy, then you live in a strange world.



Those concerns and impacts get addressed all over the place by the NHS, WHO, JCVI, etc. and all the similar organizations across the world.

But you think watching some stuff on YouTube makes you better qualified to know more than them?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

Scared of an itty bitty needle

Some of my friends have gone down this "experimental untested vaccine" hole. Ironic when they used to hoover up lines of chang made in a bathtub in the jungle, gobble down pills with fuck knows what ingredients, smoke stuff smuggled in up someone's poop shoot.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Why do you keep posting stuff that's incorrect about vaccines, mask usage, covid restrictions, etc? You keep doing it, then ignore any corrections, then come back and do it again. And you do the classic 'just concerns about' but there's obviously something bigger underlying all



What do I post that's incorrect about vaccines? I have my own concerns as stated before, I'm hardly a rabid anti-vaxxer, yet having any kind of concerns makes me a nutter on here. 

Bigger picture? 

"But you think watching some stuff on Youtube..." Where does that come from?


----------



## Sue (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> How else would you describe it? Look at Austria.


A reasonable public health measure?


Griff said:


> I don't fancy being locked up at home for being fit and healthy just gecause I haven't had a vaccine. Having police checking my 'status' isn't a good look.


At least you're posting on the right thread .


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> A reasonable public health measure?



Yeah, alright.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> What do I post that's incorrect about vaccines?


Everything you say about them is unmitigated bullshit. And that's before we get into the loaded language and dubious implications you peddle.

You may not be a "rabid antivaxxer", but you certainly walk and quack like one...


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Everything you say about them is unmitigated bullshit. And that's before we get into the loaded language and dubious implications you peddle.
> 
> You may not be a "rabid antivaxxer", but you certainly walk and quack like one...


Everything I say? Loaded language? Dubious implications I peddle (I actually like that one  )

Wow!


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

All this over a Welsh cinema.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> All this over a Welsh cinema.


No. All this over a bunch of conspiranoid bullshit. The cinema thing is completely irrelevant.

You've been here long enough to know that nobody gets away with making sweeping claims like the ones you've made without being challenged to back it up. Which you patently haven't.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There's some pretty good arguments against 'vaccine passports' etc. and I'm totally sympathetic to them and don't have a clear position for or against tbh.



Same here, although if the choice is between them and closing venues again, I know which option I would take.


----------



## killer b (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't think this is the best way to talk someone round if you think they're mistaken guys.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

I don't disagree with the cinema doing what it's done, I can avoid it, but it should be clear about it and its punters should mask up for their journey there and back home after. Super Spreader Cinema would be a good new name for it.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

killer b said:


> I don't think this is the best way to talk someone round if you think they're mistaken guys.


There is rarely, if ever, any point trying to talk round someone taking this kind of position.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> No. All this over a bunch of conspiranoid bullshit.


Where?

If showing medical pssses to do something 'normal' is 'conspirainoid bullshit' as in Austria then so be it.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Where?
> 
> If showing medical pssses to do something 'normal' is 'conspirainoid bullshit' as in Austria then so be it.


Well, let's just start with your claim that the vaccine is ineffective, shall we?


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> "But you think watching some stuff on Youtube..." Where does that come from?



Where do you get your concerns about the vaccine from that haven't been addressed by a reputable medical organisation? What are the concerns you've not had an answer to? Specifically, not a vague 'possible long term issue' as an answer.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Well, let's just start with your claim that the vaccine is ineffective, shall we?


I said it doesn't stop you being infected or transmitting it.

I didn't use the word ineffective, you did.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> I said it doesn't stop you being infected or transmitting it.


And, I pointed out it massively reduces the chance of getting it and transmitting it, but you ignored that.

It's all about reducing the risk to society and yourself.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> I said it doesn't stop you being infected or transmitting it.
> 
> I didn't use the word ineffective, you did.


Oh, you're that kind of idiot. You'll be reaching for dictionary definitions next 

What you said was "...based on having a jab that doesn't stop you getting it or transmitting it"

The implication of what you were saying was clear: the vaccine has no point as far as managing the disease is concerned. Which is not exactly the full picture, is it?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 17, 2021)

Why the willingness to accept the unmitigated presence in your body of an untested virus?  That’s surely worse than a vaccine that is much, MUCH better understood than the virus is. 

The choice isn’t really between having a vaccine or having nothing. It’s between having an unmitigated virus that is known to cause a cascade of immunological disasters, and having a mitigated virus whose effects are known to be heavily restricted post-vaccine.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 17, 2021)

killer b said:


> I don't think this is the best way to talk someone round if you think they're mistaken guys.


Na. Medical apartheid pushed me over the edge. I mean Nelson Mandela did 27 years on Robben Island because he was too stubborn to update his app when he went to see the new Star Wars film and Steve Biko was offed because he refused to wear a mask down Asda.

You push these sorts of comparisons and expect to be called out as a cunt


----------



## killer b (Nov 17, 2021)

There are definitely issues with vaccine passports and similar restrictions which need thinking through, and it should be possible to challenge them without being accused of conspiracy thinking. 

I found this twitter thread by the guy who runs Cafe Oto a pretty worthwhile and thought provoking read. Lots of people called him some sort of conspiracist or covid denier for just having this discussion.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

killer b said:


> There are definitely issues with vaccine passports and similar restrictions which need thinking through, and it should be possible to challenge them without being accused of conspiracy thinking.



Yeah, I agree, but this poster has form for all sorts of covid bollocks, so no surprise he's getting grief for 'just raising this concern'.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Na. Medical apartheid pushed me over the edge. I mean Nelson Mandela did 27 years on Robben Island because he was too stubborn to update his app when he went to see the new Star Wars film and Steve Biko was offed because he refused to wear a mask down Asda.
> 
> You push these sorts of comparisons and expect to be called out as a cunt


OK, I'm a cunt for not really wanting to show my vaccine status to go to the shops. 

There, I admit it. Feel free to call me a cunt as much as you want.


----------



## killer b (Nov 17, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Na. Medical apartheid pushed me over the edge. I mean Nelson Mandela did 27 years on Robben Island because he was too stubborn to update his app when he went to see the new Star Wars film and Steve Biko was offed because he refused to wear a mask down Asda.
> 
> You push these sorts of comparisons and expect to be called out as a cunt


It's a stretch, but there's also no denying that vaccine hesitancy is more prevalent in ethnic minority & immigrant communities, poor working class areas, etc.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> OK, I'm a cunt for not really wanting to show my vaccine status to go to the shops.
> 
> There, I admit it. Feel free to call me a cunt as much as you want.



Do you feel your freedoms are being curtailed?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> not really wanting to show my vaccine status to go to the shops


Luckily I guess you're in the UK and not some country that would send you to a camp, like apartheid might have done  

Please mask up when you are in the shops, no mask removes other peoples choice, people who have to be there to work


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> OK, I'm a cunt for not really wanting to show my vaccine status to go to the shops.


But no one is suggesting needing one to go into shops, they tend to be essential, leisure venues are not, so you have the right to not being vaccinated and not going to such venues, if covid passports are required.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

killer b said:


> There are definitely issues with vaccine passports and similar restrictions which need thinking through, and it should be possible to challenge them without being accused of conspiracy thinking.
> 
> I found this twitter thread by the guy who runs Cafe Oto a pretty worthwhile and thought provoking read. Lots of people called him some sort of conspiracist or covid denier for just having this discussion.



I completely agree that there are debates to be had about vaccine passports, etc. I'm pretty queasy about the idea.

But I don't rely on half-truths and proven falsehoods to support my position.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> OK, I'm a cunt for not really wanting to show my vaccine status to go to the shops.
> 
> There, I admit it. Feel free to call me a cunt as much as you want.


No. You're a cunt for pursuing discredited lines of argument around Covid and vaccination.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 17, 2021)

killer b said:


> It's a stretch, but there's also no denying that vaccine hesitancy is more prevalent in ethnic minority & immigrant communities, poor working class areas, etc.


Yeah. I believe vax hesitancy is more about a mistrust of the government and authority - with good reason. We've had nothing but mixed messaging and a callous disregard for the deaths of 160,000+ from the government and no sign of anything that questions the narrative from the opposition. 

Of my mates who have gone covid denial, 50% of them ain't white and I can see they have more reason to not trust the gvt from the get go than others.

I started to try and point them towards more reliable sources of information, but the sensationalism of youtube, tiktok and FB links is much more appealing, so they've become more hardened in their opinions as time progressed. I tend to ignore their FB posts and everyone else does the same. No positive or negative attention and just hope they come out the other side without any serious damage to their or their families health.

If they start coming out with "it's just like the nazi's" or some wank about apartheid, then yeah, I'll take the piss, because I've clearly underestimated their stupid.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

Well said nogo


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Yeah. I believe vax hesitancy is more about a mistrust of the government and authority - with good reason. We've had nothing but mixed messaging and a callous disregard for the deaths of 160,000+ from the government and no sign of anything that questions the narrative from the opposition.
> 
> Of my mates who have gone covid denial, 50% of them ain't white and I can see they have more reason to not trust the gvt from the get go than others.
> 
> ...


It's certainly true that the government's (and not just ours) ham-fisted approach to the whole pandemic thing has made the problem a lot worse. *I* don't trust the government to do the right thing around it, but I don't pick that up and run with it to the point where I'm arguing that it's all some big scheme to turn us all into mindless drones. Even if I suspect that our government would love for the entire population to be a bunch of mindless drones.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 17, 2021)

The vaccine protects against serious illness in vulnerable people most of the time. 
Vaccinated people catch and spread Covid. The 3rd dose rollout in a year should be a bit of a red flag as to the effacy and longevity of its protection at this point.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2021)

you mean this


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

IC3D said:


> The vaccine protects against serious illness in vulnerable people most of the time.
> Vaccinated people catch and spread Covid. The 3rd dose rollout in a year should be a bit of a red flag as to the effacy and longevity of its protection at this point.


But that's not the whole picture, is it?


----------



## IC3D (Nov 17, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Yeah. I believe vax hesitancy is more about a mistrust of the government and authority - with good reason. We've had nothing but mixed messaging and a callous disregard for the deaths of 160,000+ from the government and no sign of anything that questions the narrative from the opposition.
> 
> Of my mates who have gone covid denial, 50% of them ain't white and I can see they have more reason to not trust the gvt from the get go than others.
> 
> ...


I think that's a really generalising post frankly


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Vaccinated people catch and spread Covid.



But, not nearly so much.




And, clearly, if you don't get infected, you can't spread it.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

IC3D said:


> The vaccine protects against serious illness in vulnerable people most of the time.
> Vaccinated people catch and spread Covid. The 3rd dose rollout in a year should be a bit of a red flag as to the effacy and longevity of its protection at this point.



Don't you work in healthcare? If so what's yr role?


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> No. You're a cunt for pursuing discredited lines of argument around Covid and vaccination.


I said the vaccines don't stop infection or spread.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> I said the vaccines don't stop infection or spread.



Are you going to answer any of the questions put to you on here?

What are your specific concerns about the vaccine? For example.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> I said the vaccines don't stop infection or spread.



But, they reduce risk.

Fuck me, it's like knocking your head against a brick wall.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> I said the vaccines don't stop infection or spread.



Which as a statement on this topic is completely inadequate and (purposefully?) misleading.

_Seatbelts don't stop people having or being killed in car crashes. Sometimes people actually end up with injuries caused by wearing seatbelts._


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What are your specific concerns about the vaccine? For example.


Unknown short, medium and longterm side effects is a major concern. 

As previously mentioned, picking my mother up off the floor with a bleed to the brain after her first jab wasn't great. 

Other people in our circle of friends etc. with strokes and heart attacks. But hey how, not to worry. 

Anyway my initial post was about coving passes not my personal thoughts on the vaccines.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Other people in our circle of friends etc. with strokes and heart attacks. But hey how, not to worry.



How many people in your circle have had strokes and heart attacks as a likely result of having the vaccine?

Months ago I came across someone at work (a healthcare staff member) telling everyone who would listen that had a DVT as a result of the vaccine. They got knee and calf pain the days after first AZ dose, so they were sent to A&E to investigate whether it was a DVT or not. Turns out it wasn't at all, it was arthritis pain, but they were telling everyone they thought they had a DVT. No idea who was at fault; the staff for poor communication, anxiety exacerbated by media coverage of side effects, the patient was 'lying' or story telling for other reasons, etc. She was also someone that was quite happy to entertain conspiracy theory stuff with another staff member before that happened...

And she's far from the only one I've seen do this. Maybe it's not fair but second hand stories of 'vaccine side effects' make me raise an eyebrow tbh.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

Six we've heard about since January.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Six we've heard about since January.



Weird coincidence how you have been against lockdowns and restrictions all along etc. _and_ then it's you out of all of us that amazingly knows loads of people with serious vaccine reactions. Almost like you're talking absolute fantasy bollocks on this subject.


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

Its no coincidence that you talked shit about masks and lockdowns and other aspects of the pandemic is it? So dont pretend its just about vaccine safety, your opinions on the pandemic are bullshit in every direction we might look.

edit - snap.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Six we've heard about since January.



Blimey. I wonder why all the vaccinated people I know aren’t dropping like flies reporting similar.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Unknown short, medium and longterm side effects is a major concern.
> 
> As previously mentioned, picking my mother up off the floor with a bleed to the brain after her first jab wasn't great.
> 
> ...



If, and it's a big 'if', they were caused by the blood clotting issues associated with the AZ vaccines, the cases have been very low compared to the high risks of catching covid, but if that's the concern, have one of the mRNA ones.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

You're a liar, but what's interesting and weird is I'm not sure you even know you're lying.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Weird coincidence how you have been against lockdowns and restrictions all along etc. _and_ then it's you out of all of us that amazingly knows loads of people with serious vaccine reactions. Alst like you're talking absolute fantasy bollocks on this subject.


Who isn't against government restrictions? 

"Fantasy bollocks"?

Wow!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 17, 2021)

Tbf, I know people who have a cluster of friends/relatives/neighbours who have had a nasty turn after the vax.


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

'nasty turn' is a rather broad term.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Tbf, I know people who have a cluster of friends/relatives/neighbours who have had a nasty turn after the vax.



Don't equate feeling shit, even really shit, with having a stroke post-vaccine.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You're a liar, but what's interesting and weird is I'm not sure you even know you're lying.


Why the fuck would I lie about this shit?


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Who isn't against government restrictions?



Jesus christ you're a fucking moron aren't you?


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Who isn't against government restrictions?
> 
> "Fantasy bollocks"?
> 
> Wow!


Have you no memory of arguing with people on here about such matters in the last year or so?

Why do we have to go through this well worn routine with you all over again? Because yes, plenty of people support sensible public health measures and have some clue about reality. People arent happy about the last 2 years but they recognise that when faced with a terrible threat, action is required. Blame the virus.


----------



## Sue (Nov 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Tbf, I know people who have a cluster of friends/relatives/neighbours who have had a nasty turn after the vax.


But is it because of the vaccine or would those people have become unwell anyway. (Also a nasty turn is a bit different to this epidemic of strokes and heart attacks reported by Griff.)


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

There is a vaccine against Diptheria but sadly no vaccine against dip-shit-theory-argh.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2021)

Interesting - in my circle of family & friends (UK-wide, btw) there have been more problems with actual covid complications than with the vaccines. Several cases of "long covid" ... All the nine deaths were pre-vaccination, but not all from covid - mostly cancer of one sort or another. But no cases of "bleeds" caused by vaccination.

In my wider family; this is nearly 45 people in four areas of the UK. There have been several cases of covid in people vaccinated five plus months ago - All mild, not requiring hospital treatment, even in the couple with asthma. None in the triple jagged.
No covid deaths, either, fortunately.

When I had my booster, the post-jag "waiting area" had an emergency facility, in case of reactions. I asked if it had been used.
It hadn't, this is in a place that is giving several hundred jabs a day, to (obv) much older age groups, who are at risk from a wide range of illnesses plus trips & falls.
I have low blood pressure, so I was asked to wait a little longer & to alert them if I felt light-headed or unusual in any way, and there was at least one of the 'hub' staff checking those doing their wait ...


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Who isn't against government restrictions?



There's this _amazing_ stuff you might have heard about that's worth looking into, Freeman on the Land. It lets you get away with ignoring all government restrictions on your important individual liberty. I think it might be right up your street.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 17, 2021)

Sue said:


> But is it because of the vaccine or would those people have become unwell anyway. (Also a nasty turn is a bit different to this epidemic of strokes and heart attacks reported by Griff.)



Well, exactly.  Could be a coincidence, but it does sometimes sound a bit strange and it's not limited to easily diagnosed conditions. Should say I'm double-vaxxed and will get my booster.


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

Plus we've seen during this pandemic what happens when there is an actual safety issue with a particular vaccine. People gradually got a lesson in how to tell the difference between 'other countries playing politics over the AZ vaccine' and legitimate concerns about side-effects that showed up in data and required a response. Leading UK authorities to impose some age-based rules on the Oxford-AZ vaccine and then quietly removing that vaccine from most of the UKs forward planning.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You're a liar, but what's interesting and weird is I'm not sure you even know you're lying.


This is something I struggle with a lot these days. I just cannot workout if people belive the shit they say or not anymore. 

I think it is because it is such obvious bullshit most of the time I can't imagine how anyone could belive it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 17, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Don't equate feeling shit, even really shit, with having a stroke post-vaccine.



I'm not.  The weirdest one is someone who has to use a wheelchair after getting the vaccine.  A friend's cousin or something.


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

I dont find it hard to believe that some people believe a load of shit. Because human beliefs are a messy business and people do have all sorts of reasons to mistrust authorities, which can lead to belief systems that, under certain circumstances, end up drawing entirely the wrong conclusions. We are often victims of our own pattern recognition systems, when errors are made at a fundamental level of that process. There can be a plausible internal logic to it all, but just a few simple errors or bad input 'facts' can send people down routes that are increasingly distanced from reality.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 17, 2021)

Funnily enough the two vaccine hesitant people I know both claim to know someone who has died from the vaccine.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I'm not.  The weirdest one is someone who has to use a wheelchair after getting the vaccine.  A friend's cousin or something.



I know of a case like that, a friend of my youngest cousin.
But, 
It has now be disclosed that there is an explanation.
The person concerned has MND ... so the 'chair using ain't vaxx related.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 17, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Funnily enough the two vaccine hesitant people I know both claim to know someone who has died from the vaccine.


I know six who've been run down by a bus half an hour later  you're not telling me that's coincidence.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 17, 2021)

elbows said:


> Well I haved gamed in the past and developed using 3D game engines, so I know what an NPC is but I'll be making no attempts to consider how the basic concept may have been taken and misapplied to something fuckwits imagine could actually be part of the real world.


I mean, as with so many things you're probably happier not knowing, but if you (or gentlegreen ) are curious, it's basically just a rebranded way of saying "sheeple", for arrogant self-centered cunts who are convinced they're the only people who can actually think.


Griff said:


> Who isn't against government restrictions?


I mean, to quote from an article I thought was quite good:


> Rather than make vague statements for #freedom in the style of the Tea party right, we must locate and attack the instruments of power and control. “Lockdown” has come to mean a myriad of very contrasting measures – from asking people to stay at home to policed curfews, from enforcing meager workplace health and safety to the breaking of strikes, from closing businesses and schools to violent prison lockdowns (the term’s original meaning), from fining tourists and quarantine hotels to detaining migrants in military camps. It should be obvious which of these as anarchists we must attack, and which we can leave alone – or even fight for.
> 
> We must define our targets and recognise our enemies. Free business has nothing to do with our freedom. Simply opposing lockdown “edicts from on high” is as empty as supporting all protest.



Also, last week was the first time I'd had a stranger actually barge into an IRL conversation I was having with "oh, are you talking about the plandemic?" It sounded so ridiculous I thought he might be taking the piss at first but sadly he was serious, he had a brief go at educating us about how all of this was predicted in the bible but none of us really engaged so he went away.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> I said the vaccines don't stop infection or spread.


Then you were wrong.

ETA: oh, we're going to get into semantics here, aren't we? So, to be clear, vaccines *reduce* infection, and therefore spread. What's not to like?


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

elbows said:


> Plus we've seen during this pandemic what happens when there is an actual safety issue with a particular vaccine. People gradually got a lesson in how to tell the difference between 'other countries playing politics over the AZ vaccine' and legitimate concerns about side-effects that showed up in data and required a response. Leading UK authorities to impose some age-based rules on the Oxford-AZ vaccine and then quietly removing that vaccine from most of the UKs forward planning.


There are more subtle examples available to study too, but I'm not sure how great public awareness of them is.

For example there was some concern that a rare side effect of mRNA vaccines was temporary heart inflammation. This showed up slightly in some other countries early data, especially for younger people and males, and as a result 16-17 year olds in the UK were only given one dose, pending better data about this phenomenon. More data is now available, so the authorities here have now decided to proceed with 2nd doses for that group.

The same concerns also led a few countries to advise people not to exercise vigorously for a few days after vaccination. I havent kept track of how many countries offered that advice, and whether they subsequently retracted it, but I know awareness of it isnt that high here because I've seen posts from people going on about how they went for a long run the next day, creating dilemmas about whether I should say something. Because each of us, just like the authorities, have to balance risk and reward, including the risk of putting people off vaccines when a small theoretical risk is on the radar. But there are some very obvious differences between trying to talk sensibly about details and risk-reward balances, and coming out with a load of anti-vax shite.


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I know of a case like that, a friend of my youngest cousin.
> But,
> It has now be disclosed that there is an explanation.
> The person concerned has MND ... so the 'chair using ain't vaxx related.



Yeah, loads of this is just second hand embellished stories and rumours. As well as a misunderstanding of stats and medicine. It really reminds me of the stuff about immigrants, the "My cousin knows someone who came here illegally who the council bought a car for..." kind of stuff that's common repeated urban myths.

And of the people that repeat those myths some are outright lying for an agenda, and some are just repeating what they've been told in good faith but without being able to unpick its relationship to the facts. (Hence lying but not really aware they are.) And underneath the bollocks they do both tell a story about the people repeating them and the concerns and issues they have in the world today.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 17, 2021)

TBF, I think you have to meet people by saying the vaccine is unlikely to be 100% safe.  To me, it's never been about whether the vaccine is 100% safe but the relative risk of covid vs the vaccine.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> TBF, I think you have to meet people by saying the vaccine is unlikely to be 100% safe.  To me, it's never been about whether the vaccine is 100% safe but the relative risk of covid vs the vaccine.


But then we also need to introduce the idea that NOTHING is 100% safe. It intrigues me that, quite often, it's the same people who demand that the vaccine be 100% safe who make choices elsewhere in their lives to do things that are guaranteed not to be 100% safe. Which, I suppose, includes exposing themselves to a virus known to carry a rather less than 100% safety record, eg. by also refusing to wear masks or adapt their behaviour in other ways.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> But then we also need to introduce the idea that NOTHING is 100% safe.



Well, yes, this is true.  My colleague got his first dose of the vax, but I don't think he's going to get the second.  This is the guy whose cousin (if I remember the story correctly) is confined to a wheelchair after her 2nd dose.  At least he's doing his absolute best to avoid covid also by not going anywhere at all crowded, wearing a mask even if not required, etc - though part of me thinks he enjoys being a bit of a hermit.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Unknown short, medium and longterm side effects is a major concern.
> 
> As previously mentioned, picking my mother up off the floor with a bleed to the brain after her first jab wasn't great.
> 
> Other people in our circle of friends etc. with strokes and heart attacks. But hey how, not to worry.


With the number of vaccinated people now, 88% 1dose, 80% 2doses, 23% 3doses, that's a fuck lot of people (% of uk population over 12 years old).  There would be dead piling up in the streets if it were as dangerous as you suspect. I'm sorry that you have had first hand experience of troubles but it is coincidence that people you know had this happen to them. Let's face it stress could cause all those things too.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Why the fuck would I lie about this shit?



Grifters gotta grift?


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

Denial is a really powerful force with this kind of thing as well. If you're a 55 year old who's overweight, never really exercised, been smoking heavily for 30+ years, worked in a stressful job, and then had the vaccine and then had a heart attack or stroke 2 weeks later it's a good coping mechanism to blame the vaccine rather than have to face up to the actual reality of what's caused it. You tell yourself something often enough, and repeat it to others, and it kind of does become your reality.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Unknown short, medium and longterm side effects is a major concern.
> 
> As previously mentioned, picking my mother up off the floor with a bleed to the brain after her first jab wasn't great.
> 
> ...


But your views on Covid passes are clearly informed by your personal thoughts on the vaccines - stop wriggling.

And you are attempting to claim your personal experiences as somehow more representative than the epidemiological experience of both the side-effects of vaccination, and the benefits of vaccinating. Come on, this stuff isn't rocket science - you MUST be able to see the glaring logical errors you're committing here.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Six we've heard about since January.


Funny that because I don't know a single person.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Funny that because I don't know a single person.


I don't know anybody who owns a Lambretta, but I'm sure people do.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> I don't know anybody who owns a Lambretta, but I'm sure people do.


Ridiculous and facile comparison. Quel surprise 

You're digging yourself a big hole here, and showing no signs of stepping away from the shovel.

ETA: FTR, as of Q2 2021, there were 24,000 Lambrettas registered in the UK. Versus 50 million first doses of the vaccine. Using that as a basis for some anecdotal handwavery smacks of desperation.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Ridiculous and facile comparison. Quel surprise
> 
> You're digging yourself a big hole here, and showing no signs of stepping away from the shovel.


Look mate, really not sure what your problem with me is.

Out and about in the real world and talking to people I know, there have been six instances of severe adverse vaccine reactions, pure and fucking simple. 

Coincidences? Possibly? I think not, that is my point of view, no agenda, nothing else. 

I'll leave the covid threads from now on in case I spread dis-information through the community.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff said:


> Look mate, really not sure what your problem with me is.
> 
> Out and about in the real world and talking to people I know, there have been six instances of severe adverse vaccine reactions, pure and fucking simple.
> 
> ...


I don't have a problem with YOU. I have a major problem with the crappy ideas you seem so desperate to perpetuate.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)

This far along I have less than zero tolerance for lazy covid bollocks.

Griff I thoroughly recommend this channel - if you don't actually learn virology and vaccinology it might at least reassure you that the scientists know what they are doing and have our backs.



			https://www.youtube.com/c/VincentRacaniello/videos
		


Based on my personal anecdotal experience, get vaccinated, wear a mask and get on with your life.


----------



## hitmouse (Nov 17, 2021)

existentialist said:


> ETA: FTR, as of Q2 2021, there were 24,000 Lambrettas registered in the UK. Versus 50 million first doses of the vaccine. Using that as a basis for some anecdotal handwavery smacks of desperation.


And how many of them bought a Lambretta within six months after getting the vaccine, eh?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> And how many of them bought a Lambretta within six months after getting the vaccine, eh?


Fuck. Rumbled


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

more of a rattle than a rumble with lambys


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

Sheeple with the wool pulled over their eyes, like lambrettas to the slaughter


----------



## klang (Nov 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I know six who've been run down by a bus half an hour later  you're not telling me that's coincidence.


never hat you down as an anti-busser.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 17, 2021)

May I suggest some of the Pitch fork wavers read what the actual fuck it is that they are responding to before joining the lynch mob?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> May I suggest some of the Pitch fork wavers read what the actual fuck it is that they are responding to before joining the lynch mob?



Sorry, but WTF are you dribbling on about here?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Sorry, but WTF are you dribbling on about here?


I think he's suggesting that people making wild claims about vaccines should research the facts a little more


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 17, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> May I suggest some of the Pitch fork wavers read what the actual fuck it is that they are responding to before joining the lynch mob?


Have you wandered into the conversation half cocked? Perhaps you should read todays posts before chucking in a one line critique


----------



## elbows (Nov 17, 2021)

Griff Fleece Moans double act with the virus cannot hope to reach the highs achieved with Mel Smith.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 17, 2021)

What exactly is going on in Austria that's got Griff so bothered?

Doing some Googling for "Austria covid passport", and it seems that they are introducing "lockdowns for the unvaccinated". I'm guessing this is the news item in question?

Now I think this does raise some questions about fairness, but in my opinion it's the people who can't take any of the vaccines for genuine medical reasons who are losing out in this situation. The namby-pambies who still refuse the vaccinations on specious grounds, despite them being safely injected into hundreds of millions of people for nearly a year now, always have the option of swallowing their foolish pride and getting the jab. Not so for the poor folks with auto-immune disorders and other conditions that actually make the taking vaccine more dangerous for them than not taking it.

Doing some more Googling, I'm seeing figures of about 40,000 British civilians dying in WWII during the Blitz. Meanwhile the Covid-19 pandemic has claimed the lives of over 125,000 Britons, with the numbers being closer to 150,000. This idea that we're being asked to surrender our freedoms in a way that is unreasonable or unprecedented is just complete fucking garbaggio.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 17, 2021)

NoXion, those that have genuine medical reasons for not getting jabbed, are normally given exemptions to such rules, which is only fair.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 17, 2021)

Some the more deeper parts of the  anti vax and Great Reset. (This is not aimed at Griff as I don't think they are that far down the rabbit hole.) Is the Vax is some method of depopulating the planet and we are sheeple for having the Vax and will be killed off. They are the ones who will survive as they haven't
But from the (non-existent) New World Order point of view, would they rather have a bunch of free-thinkers and radicals left or a bunch of easily corralled sheep. It's stupid within it's own frame of reference.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 17, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> NoXion, those that have genuine medical reasons for not getting jabbed, are normally given exemptions to such rules, which is only fair.



Normally I would have thought this would be the case, but the source I read did not mention anything about exemptions.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Some the more deeper parts of the  anti vax and Great Reset. (This is not aimed at Griff as I don't think they are that far down the rabbit hole.) Is the Vax is some method of depopulating the planet and we are sheeple for having the Vax and will be killed off. They are the ones who will survive as they haven't
> But from the (non-existent) New World Order point of view, would they rather have a bunch of free-thinkers and radicals left or a bunch of easily corralled sheep. It's stupid within it's own frame of reference.


Sorry, but I'm stealing that for Paltalk and other nefarious forums of disinformation.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 17, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Some the more deeper parts of the  anti vax and Great Reset. (This is not aimed at Griff as I don't think they are that far down the rabbit hole.) Is the Vax is some method of depopulating the planet and we are sheeple for having the Vax and will be killed off. They are the ones who will survive as they haven't
> But from the (non-existent) New World Order point of view, would they rather have a bunch of free-thinkers and radicals left or a bunch of easily corralled sheep. It's stupid within it's own frame of reference.


I hadn't looked at it that way, but you make a very good point. But maybe it_ is _a cunning plan because the New World Order knows it can keep conspiraloons distracted from actual fascism and repression with a bunch of totally unfounded conspiracies that are hinted at with clues like an especially shit crossword.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 17, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I hadn't looked at it that way, but you make a very good point. But maybe it_ is _a cunning plan because the New World Order knows it can keep conspiraloons distracted from actual fascism and repression with a bunch of totally unfounded conspiracies that are hinted at with clues like an especially shit crossword.


Adding to the conspiraloon, countries that are least able to vaccinate people are the ones most likely to be affected by climate change.

Just to be clear I don't believe this shit at all and I've been double vaxxed, mask up and still rarely go out.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2021)

Reading the article linked below, there was a comment that the covid deniers are now mutating into climate change deniers ...









						COP26: The truth behind the new climate change denial
					

The climate claims that went viral – and what you need to know about them.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LDC (Nov 17, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Reading the article linked below, there was a comment that the covid deniers are now mutating into climate change deniers ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, there's been some of them already going on about the coming 'climate lockdowns'.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 17, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Reading the article linked below, there was a comment that the covid deniers are now mutating into climate change deniers ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, anything that they see as 'stopping there freedum'


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 17, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> May I suggest some of the Pitch fork wavers read what the actual fuck it is that they are responding to before joining the lynch mob?



It's all pitchforks, spanners and note checkers these days


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I know six who've been run down by a bus half an hour later  you're not telling me that's coincidence.


That will be down to the magnetism caused by the vaccine.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 18, 2021)

Can't help but admire the pointless effort of these compete cunts. Spotted en route to get my boy from school this evening


----------



## elbows (Nov 19, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Dickhead cinema Swansea
> 'Human Rights'
> 
> 
> ...



Told to close:









						Covid passes: Swansea cinema told to close for defying law
					

Swansea Council says it is "considering further steps" after Cinema & Co remained open on Friday.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2021)

Great stuff!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2021)

Common law


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2021)

over £34k raised by idiots already


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 19, 2021)

I'll not go even if it's free tickets all year, fuckin irrisponsable wankers that they are


----------



## elbows (Nov 19, 2021)

When the virus evolves the ability to leave comments on review sites, it will commend that cinema for its cosy atmosphere and give its thanks for the comfy cushions and close proximity.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Common law



Listen  to them whine


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 19, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Common law



"That's how we win folks" - like a FOTL defence has EVER worked.


----------



## Dystopiary (Nov 19, 2021)

ddraig said:


> over £34k raised by idiots already


FFS


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 19, 2021)

These freedom morons are the kind of people who would catch it and not test then go out and infect people, the selfish ignorant planks


----------



## tim (Nov 19, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Despite  abhorring each other there have always been crossover characteristics in both groups e.g. Distrust of Government and unfaltering belief only their views are correct.


Crossover characteristics with virtually everyone posting here too.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 19, 2021)

tim said:


> Crossover characteristics with virtually everyone posting here too.


Absolutely


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 19, 2021)

Cornwall school evacuated after bomb threat
Vaccinations were due to take place to day and "activists" are suspected


----------



## NoXion (Nov 19, 2021)

So they've graduated to terrorist threats, how fucking wonderful.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 19, 2021)

NoXion said:


> So they've graduated to terrorist threats, how fucking wonderful.



The worry is that some loons will actually graduate to terrorist attacks.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 19, 2021)

> A police statement said: "We do not believe that the threat is credible, and all subsequent action including an evacuation was a decision made by the school and not the police." It said it would not be commenting further.


If it had been westminster they'd have had a truckload of armed police there in minutes.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 19, 2021)

I can't believe they haven't got an armed response unit permanently primed ready to go in Truro. London-centric bastards.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 20, 2021)

resistance coffe company from Canada


----------



## kebabking (Nov 20, 2021)

A nice snippet from today....

Mooching through Birmingham with the kids - Christmas market, shopping etc... And there's an anti-vax demo on. we're walking past these nutters and loons, and one of the phrases we caught was 'its not about health, it's _about one family getting richer_...' which attracted great whooping and cheering, and enthusiastic waving of some Palestinian flags - which, of course, are a legal requirement for any demo, on any subject, in the UK.

The family referred to was, obviously, the Rothschild's...


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2021)

From a loon who piped on a Facebook chat:
"The unvaxxed actually have a more robust immune system"


----------



## nogojones (Nov 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The worry is that some loons will actually graduate to terrorist attacks.


I doubt their grasp of chemistry is good enough to be honest


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 20, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I doubt their grasp of chemistry is good enough to be honest


Pfft why rely on science when a few herbs and a rubber plunger should do the trick?


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 20, 2021)

Mind you they more be more dangerous if they turn themselves into daleks by sticking the plunger to their foreheads. "Exterminate"


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 20, 2021)

Just tell them that the bomb making materials include 5G tech and the stuff they use for chemtrails.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 21, 2021)

Anti Vax tit made to look like a tit


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh dear, an A380 and a Voyager are 2 different aircraft and that's neither


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2021)

#covtrails


----------



## Supine (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Oh dear, an A380 and a Voyager are 2 different aircraft and that's neither



Don’t look to RAF_Luton for facts. Its a parody account


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Oh dear, an A380 and a Voyager are 2 different aircraft and that's neither


That's the least of it


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 21, 2021)

But the Covtrail bit is true?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> But the Covtrail bit is true?


Well, obvs. The deliberate misidentification of the aircraft is just a false flag to lure people into thinking that's where the *real* conspiracy lies


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Oh dear, an A380 and a Voyager are 2 different aircraft and that's neither


And Preston isn't in Yorkshire


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> And Preston isn't in Yorkshire


That's just what THEY want you to think.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> But the Covtrail bit is true?


Low-flying planes will be the most cost effective way of distributing the vaccine, it's a pandemic we have to do something fast with people refusing the jab.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Oh dear, an A380 and a Voyager are 2 different aircraft and that's neither


Not sure any Canberra's are still flying either.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Not sure any Canberra's are still flying either.


That's just what THEY, etc...


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 21, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Anti Vax tit made to look like a tit



I had a quick look at some of her other tweets. She's a cut price Katie Hopkins


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2021)

Might also be a weight problem. A litre of vaccine (mostly water) weighs 1Kg so 8million+ litres weighs over 8000 tonnes.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2021)

That "parody account" is deliberately making false statements to disguise the fact that it's ACTUALLY HAPPENING. You're all just playing into their hands.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2021)

Supine said:


> Don’t look to RAF_Luton for facts. Its a parody account


I think Russ is just the sort of person RAF Luton are looking for to be honest


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> But the Covtrail bit is true?


totally


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> But the Covtrail bit is true?





nogojones said:


> totally


Thought so


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 21, 2021)

But surely when international air flight stopped at the height of the pandemic the outbreak of COVID should have ground to a halt. So why didn't it? Or did it and we didn't notice? And also, why have I written covid in capital letters?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 21, 2021)

I've just realised that 800.85  is boobs on a calculator 
Also boobies for t'other one.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 21, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've just realised that 800.85 litres is boobs on a calculator


Thank god for some intelligent discussion at last.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Nov 21, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Thank god for some intelligent discussion at last.


You're welcome.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 21, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> But surely when international air flight stopped at the height of the pandemic the outbreak of COVID should have ground to a halt. So why didn't it? Or did it and we didn't notice? And also, why have I written covid in capital letters?


No that's the wrong way round - covid outbreaks should have been at their highest when there were no flights and they couldn't spray the vaccine. AND IT WAS!!


----------



## spitfire (Nov 21, 2021)

RAF Luton is a highly respected aviation account. Show some fucking respeck. I knew that A380 was a wrong un. 

Sent from a Sopwith Camel.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 21, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> I've just realised that 800.85  is boobs on a calculator
> Also boobies for t'other one.


Except you're supposed to turn the calculator upside down for that.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> No that's the wrong way round - covid outbreaks should have been at their highest when there were no flights and they couldn't spray the vaccine. AND IT WAS!!


That's what they want you to think.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 21, 2021)

Lots of shills for Big Aviation on this thread


----------



## spitfire (Nov 21, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Lots of shills for Big Aviation on this thread



Clue's in the name.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 21, 2021)

It's like they saw James Bond No Time to Die and thought it was a documentary


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 21, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> It's like they saw James Bond Time to Die and thought it was a documentary



No Time to Die


----------



## spitfire (Nov 21, 2021)

#nospoilers.


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2021)

#exceptdanielcraigsacting


----------



## spitfire (Nov 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> #exceptdanielcraigsacting



#thatsfinejustleaveitthereoretherewillbe


trouble.


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> RAF Luton is a highly respected aviation account. Show some fucking respeck. I knew that A380 was a wrong un.
> 
> Sent from a Sopwith Camel.


That's what I want you to think.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 21, 2021)

A380 said:


> That's what I want you to think.



I knew it.

A = 1
3 = C
8 = I
0 = A

Deep state.


----------



## A380 (Nov 21, 2021)

spitfire said:


> I knew it.
> 
> A = 1
> 3 = C
> ...


Its a fair cop. You are too good for me. Busted.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 21, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Not sure any Canberra's are still flying either.





existentialist said:


> That's just what THEY, etc...


Kemble has one they keep going to spy on Charlies place just down the road topless pics of Camilla are worth a fortune in Germany


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Kemble has one they keep going to spy on Charlies place just down the road topless pics of Camilla are worth a fortune in Germany


Careful, now. Loose lips sink shits.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Kemble has one they keep going to spy on Charlies place just down the road topless pics of Camilla are worth a fortune in Germany



Is this a case of the zero self awareness woke crowd showing their true shitehawk colours?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 22, 2021)

Met my first proper nutjob anti-vaxxers / anti-maskers last night. (I have a couple of nice but misguided new age type friends who I would characterise as cautious about the vaccine).

My partner and I were seeing off our daughter at one of London's big train stations after she'd spent the weekend with us. It was quite stressful because there were a lot of cancellations. A rather boisterous middle aged man and woman were next to us, on the concourse also seeing off a young woman. The man started pointedly holding forth about masks (which we were wearing and they were not). So far so good, but he capped it all off with "Hitler always said he was going to keep people safe, didn't he?". 

I noticed that the woman was wearing a large badge on her coat lapel that had a yellow star (a six pointed star!) on it with some text on that I wasn't able to read because I didn't want to get any closer. In fact my partner wanted us to move further away from them. She'd noticed them before me and I think had seen a few more things that were kind of directed our way. 

So we did move away, and I think on reflection that was the right thing to do. They were very in love with the drama and adventure attached to it all and probably craved some kind of confrontation. Plus I doubt that we would have heroically changed their minds as they were clearly quite a distance though the looking glass. 

Bit weird. A classic case of a couple of people making a big impact - for the worse.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 22, 2021)

> "I was one of those people that was scared of having the jab. I heard it had killed people.
> 
> "I took a chance and I almost didn't pull through. Medical professionals saved my life, that's who I will listen to now.
> 
> "I feel guilty because of what I put my family through with them not knowing whether I was going to wake up."











						Woman who refused Covid jab begged doctors to save her before she 'died' 8 times
					

Gemma Roberts, from Warrington, in Cheshire, sorely regrets refusing to get the jab before she caught coronavirus and suffered eight cardiac arrests, with hero doctors bringing her back each time




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Dickhead cinema Swansea
> 'Human Rights'
> 
> 
> ...




Good. Fuck the pass.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Good. Fuck the pass.


You agree with these idiots???  and their nazi comparisons?!? and their common law bullshit too?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> You agree with these idiots???  and their nazi comparisons?!? and their common law bullshit too?



I wasn't aware of this cinema making nazi comparisons or going on about "common law bullshit" whatever the fuck that is. But fuck your pass.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Good. Fuck the pass.



Oh give it a rest


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I wasn't aware of this cinema making nazi comparisons or going on about "common law bullshit" whatever the fuck that is. But fuck your pass.


Ah! Well try getting a clue before spouting off then


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Ah! Well try getting a clue before spouting off then



The only clue I need is the knowledge they oppose these fascist passes. Good on them.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The only clue I need is the knowledge they oppose these fascist passes. Good on them.


"The enemy of my enemy is my friend", right? 

Good luck with that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The only clue I need is the knowledge they oppose these fascist passes. Good on them.



Fascism - ding 
Just waiting for you to mention apartheid too


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 22, 2021)

Management already reserve the right whether to allow customers onto premises for a variety of reasons. Potentially killing other customers and staff seems a pretty valid argument to me.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The only clue I need is the knowledge they oppose these fascist passes. Good on them.


You stupid fucking dolt, how are they in anyway fascist?? happy to side with total idiots and their pathetic bleating over having give a shit about public health and others for a change


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Management already reserve the right whether to allow customers onto premises for a variety of reasons. Potentially killing other customers and staff seems a pretty valid argument to me.



Killing the other unvaccinated customers maybe. If you've been jabbed you'll be safe.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Killing the other unvaccinated customers maybe. If you've been jabbed you'll be safe.



Some people can’t get jabbed. Others the jab are less effective on. Is it fair that they should be under house arrest because of the selfishness of others?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> You stupid fucking dolt, how are they in anyway fascist?? happy to side with total idiots and their pathetic bleating over having give a shit about public health and others for a change



The state coercing people to inject substances into their body that they may be worried about, all wrapped up in a technology that can be repurposed in about 5 minutes into a social credit system? Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The state coercing people to inject substances into their body that they may be worried about, all wrapped up in a technology that can be repurposed in about 5 minutes into a social credit system? Yeah, no thanks.


oh dear!!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Some people can’t get jabbed. Others the jab are less effective on. Is it fair that they should be under house arrest because of the selfishness of others?



People that are unable to get jabbed are just as much at risk from the vaccinated as the unvaccinated. You can still pass it on whether you're jabbed or not.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> People that are unable to get jabbed are just as much at risk from the vaccinated as the unvaccinated. You can still pass it on whether you're jabbed or not.



I can only speak from personal experience here but I honestly believe that when I got Covid (double vaccinated) I didn’t pass it on to anyone. I was staying with my 77 year old mother when the symptoms came on and mercifully she didn’t catch it. Neither did anyone on a film shoot I was involved in.

E2a: or anyone at a family meal the evening before symptoms appeared.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> all wrapped up in a technology that can be repurposed in about 5 minutes into a social credit system? Yeah, no thanks.


Never mind the jab. I think some people need a dose of reality.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I can only speak from personal experience here but I honestly believe that when I got Covid (double vaccinated) I didn’t pass it on to anyone. I was staying with my 77 year old mother when the symptoms came on and mercifully she didn’t catch it. Neither did anyone on a film shoot I was involved in.



You're correct that the vaccine reduces the risk of you passing it on. I was hyperblic in saying the risk is the same. So I'll try to be more careful in my words. 

According to the following:



> People who have received two doses of vaccine have a lower, but still appreciable, risk of becoming infected with the delta variant in the home compared with people who are unvaccinated. The authors stress that vaccination also reduces the risk of severe illness, hospitalisation and death from COVID-19.
> 
> The analysis found that around *25% of vaccinated* household contacts tested positive for COVID-19 compared with roughly *38% of unvaccinated* household contacts.
> 
> Fully vaccinated people cleared the infection more quickly than those who are unvaccinated, but their peak viral load – the greatest amount of SARS-CoV-2 virus found in their nose and throat – was similar to that seen in unvaccinated people, which may explain why they can still readily pass on the virus in household settings.



Nevertheless, the costs and benefits of a vaccine passport scheme have to be weighed against each other. Are we going to give the state the authority to override our bodily autonomy, and face the unpredictable outcomes of that change in our relationship to the state? You want to give the government that power? I don't. Not under any circumstance. The risk is too high.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Are we going to give the state the authority to override our bodily autonomy, and face the unpredictable outcomes of that change in our relationship to the state? You want to give the government that power? I don't. Not under any circumstance. The risk is too high.



The first national vaccine mandate was in 1853.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2021)

A key issue with PCR and LF tests is that they detect segments of RNA and not live virus, so it's difficult to be certain just how soon the infective period ends ...  but it's probably safe to infer that the vaccinated are less of a threat ...


----------



## killer b (Nov 22, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> The first national vaccine mandate was in 1853.


I'm not sure the british government of 1853 is the model we should be basing current day governance on tbf


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> The first national vaccine mandate was in 1853.



Not in the UK.

edit: actually it seems they did. Still the current law forbids it.


----------



## LDC (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The state coercing people to inject substances into their body that they may be worried about, all wrapped up in a technology that can be repurposed in about 5 minutes into a social credit system? Yeah, no thanks.



There's some good reasons to be cautious and even against 'vaccine passes', but your arguments are shit and have more than a whiff of paranoid moronic conspiracy theory about them.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> There's some good reasons to be cautious and even against 'vaccine passes', but your arguments are shit and have more than a whiff of paranoid moronic conspiracy theory about them.



Maybe I'm a paranoid moron then. I still see no reason to trust a government with such power.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The state coercing people to inject substances into their body that they may be worried about, all wrapped up in a technology that can be repurposed in about 5 minutes into a social credit system? Yeah, no thanks.



When urbanites go bad


----------



## LDC (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Maybe I'm a paranoid moron then. I still see no reason to trust a government with such power.



Have you been vaccinated? And what technology are you worried about that can be 'repurposed into a social credit system'?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> When urbanites go bad



I've been this way always. It's the world that went fucked. And you embraced it.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Have you been vaccinated? And what technology are you worried about that can be 'repurposed into a social credit system'?



I've been double-vaxxed, yes. The worry I have is that the app associated with the pass could be extended to include other information than vaccination status. Got the wrong politics? Not coming in. In the wrong demographic? Not coming in. Got the wrong religion? Not coming in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2021)

I hope the "technology" you refer to is the pass system and not graphene 5G antenna nano-bots ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I've been double-vaxxed, yes. The worry I have is that the app associated with the pass could be extended to include other information than vaccination status. Got the wrong politics? Not coming in. In the wrong demographic? Not coming in. Got the wrong religion? Not coming in.



You're a paranoid fruitcake. 

HTH.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I've been double-vaxxed, yes. The worry I have is that the app associated with the pass could be extended to include other information than vaccination status. Got the wrong politics? Not coming in. In the wrong demographic? Not coming in. Got the wrong religion? Not coming in.


Are you serious ?
Good grief 
Do you use a mobile phone ? Bank card ? Oyster card ?


----------



## LDC (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I've been this way always. It's the world that went fucked. And you embraced it.



No idea where you're getting this idea we're all embracing it. Loads of people on here have been clearly against vaccine passes, mandatory vaccination, and similar measures. And those in favour of it are usually far from enthusiastic, but consider it a needed temporary public health measure.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 22, 2021)

Passports, driving licenses, gun licenses, library cards, credit cards, debit cards, supermarket loyalty cards.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> No idea where you're getting this idea we're all embracing it. Loads of people on here have been clearly against vaccine passes, mandatory vaccination, and similar measures. And those in favour of it are usually far from enthusiastic, but consider it a needed temporary public health measure.



I never said you're all embracing anything. I was speaking to krtek


----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure the british government of 1853 is the model we should be basing current day governance on tbf


At least they built the railways on time...


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Passports, driving licenses, gun licenses, library cards, credit cards, debit cards, supermarket loyalty cards.



And within our lifetime all to be packaged into one convenient, centrally accessible system that tracks your gps coordinates and has the power to tell you where you can go or not. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> And within our lifetime all to be packaged into one convenient, centrally accessible system that tracks your gps coordinates and has the power to tell you where you can go or not. What could possibly go wrong?


Let me guess - this 5G tech is actually the prelude to cellular deathrays and AI drones ?


----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> And within our lifetime all to be packaged into one convenient, centrally accessible system. What could possibly go wrong?


Well the central system for one. You've obviously never been anywhere near the implementation of a UK public sector IT system... police forces have to phone up their neighbours to transfer incidents by voice, multi billion pound government schemes are run on Excel spreadsheets. Even national insurance numbers don't have a check bit or anything remotely similar. Besides who in government is really going to b worried about bilge spouting nutters, some MI5 work experience lad? they can barely keep on top of the actual terrorists and Russian spies...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2021)

I blame science fiction and computer games ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 22, 2021)

and American "police procedurals" on the telly-box.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2021)

Lately I've been considering getting my DNA evaluated so I can voluntarily upload it to the police-accessible database so I could help nail any criminals in my greater family.


----------



## LDC (Nov 22, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I blame science fiction and computer games ...



I blame people smoking weed, listening to The Prodigy, and spending too much time watching idiots talk on the internet.


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Lately I've been considering getting my DNA evaluated so I can voluntarily upload it to the police-accessible database so I could help nail any criminals in my greater family.


You could achieve multiple objectives by sending a jar of your own piss to the local plod every week.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 22, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I blame people smoking weed, listening to The Prodigy, and spending too much time watching idiots talk on the internet.


I've smoked weed and listened to the prodigy. Not sure I should comment on the latter.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 22, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I've smoked weed and listened to the prodigy. Not sure I should comment on the latter.



Ditto.  

So, I think we can rule out smoking weed and listening to The Prodigy, and just focus on watching idiots talk on the internet.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2021)

elbows said:


> You could achieve multiple objectives by sending a jar of your own piss to the local plod every week.



Urine does not contain DNA. There may be some epithelial cell fragments in freshly expelled urine but the ammonia will soon degrade any DNA they contain.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Let me guess - this 5G tech is actually the prelude to cellular deathrays and AI drones ?



Hilarious


----------



## elbows (Nov 22, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Urine does not contain DNA. There may be some epithelial cell fragments in freshly expelled urine but the ammonia will soon degrade any DNA they contain.


I wasnt referring to DNA but rather some attempts at humour and aspects of gentlegreens history of medical concerns, although I accept that probably wouldnt have been clear.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

By the way, *this *is the post I will quote when an unfortunate told-you-so moment arises.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> By the way, *this *is the post I will quote when an unfortunate told-you-so moment arises.


Want to put some money where your mouth is?? to the server fund


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 22, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Want to put some money where your mouth is?? to the server fund



The server fund deserves my money either way. For all the stick I get here, I do enjoy the place.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 22, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Urine does not contain DNA. There may be some epithelial cell fragments in freshly expelled urine but the ammonia will soon degrade any DNA they contain.


crap in a box it is then


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 22, 2021)

We're going to a concert in Plymouth in two days time. We've got to show proof of vaccination or booster, on pieces of flimsy card issued to us when we got the jab, no photo id, nothing else. Big brother truly is watching us.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 22, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I blame science fiction and computer games ...



For what? Those are two of my favourite things.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 22, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> We're going to a concert in Plymouth in two days time. We've got to show proof of vaccination or booster, on pieces of flimsy card issued to us when we got the jab, no photo id, nothing else. Big brother truly is watching us.



I had to sign up to the NHS England website (I am not from England), create an user account, link to my NHS number and produce a QR Code for two recent gigs.

Yes, fuck the covid passport. It just gives people a false sense of security and then they don't wear masks or socially distance because they think they have the pass and are ok. Wearing masks works...I think that's what should be enforced more, not an useless covid passport.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 22, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> I had to sign up to the NHS England website (I am not from England), create an user account, link to my NHS number and produce a QR Code for two recent gigs.


I didn't know that sort of stuff was happening. That's not good. It also penalises people without computers, smart phones etc etc. And all still capable of forgery anyway.


----------



## keybored (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> By the way, *this *is the post I will quote when an unfortunate told-you-so moment arises.


/subscribes


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 22, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I've been this way always. It's the world that went fucked. And you embraced it.



lol


----------



## spring-peeper (Nov 22, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> It also penalises people without computers, smart phones etc etc. And all still capable of forgery anyway.




That is us, no smart phone and no printer.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I blame science fiction and computer games ...


tbf its a reality in china


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 23, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> I had to sign up to the NHS England website (I am not from England), create an user account, link to my NHS number and produce a QR Code for two recent gigs.
> 
> Yes, fuck the covid passport. It just gives people a false sense of security and then they don't wear masks or socially distance because they think they have the pass and are ok. Wearing masks works...I think that's what should be enforced more, not an useless covid passport.



I ended up being given some NHS Wales number to arrange my QR-card-sporting vaccine passport.

I needed it for the Erasure gig we went to in Cardiff a few weeks ago, and in December, when I meet my mate in Manchester to see Madness    (with Squeeze in support!  ), I'll need the same passport then as well.

Plus very probably I'll need it for various festivals next summer also.

Doesn't bother me much if at all!

Organising getting the thing posted was a _slight_ hassle, but to me, live music is a *whole stack* more important than getting in any way stressed/worried about having to get a vaccine passport. Whatever!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 23, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I ended up being given some NHS Wales number to arrange my QR-card-sporting vaccine passport.
> 
> I needed it for the Erasure gig we went to in Cardiff a few weeks ago, and in December, when I meet my mate in Manchester to see Madness    (with Squeeze in support!  ), I'll need the same passport then as well.
> 
> ...


But now THEY will know where you live and what you are doing......oh


----------



## rekil (Nov 23, 2021)

Every manbunned shitwit in the country trying to be McGregor. 



Spoiler








With the exception of one persistent offender and no more than half a dozen one-offs, mask wearing is 100% in my area. #loonfreezone


----------



## LDC (Nov 23, 2021)

Saw this on a lamppost today. Antivax/lockdown, or an esoteric diss on Selby Town FC? Made me laugh anyway.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 23, 2021)

Thread full of picturers of mother Lin's and cubs etc


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 23, 2021)

I get the impression that young mothers are highly likely to be anti-vax loons and do my best to give them a very wide berth
(perhaps my impression is wrong but there it is)


----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2021)

No, it was your stubborn arrogance which destroyed your marriage.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 23, 2021)

NoXion said:


> No, it was your stubborn arrogance which destroyed your marriage.


Yup, I look at her timeline tells me the husband has no dount been dealing with a tough situation for some time.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 23, 2021)

hyperbole (?) time...

can anyone else not feel the darkness descending on democracy., on the discourse?

forget your usual gripes with right wingers, over tax reform or labour laws, or immigration, or culture wars.

something else is going on and it feels like a creeping darkness descending over every nook and cranny of the west.

hte new culture wars are, well, new, with atomised lunacy everywhere. it's like we are all now in seperate membranes of little in groups, contained, some more rational and humane than others. its like their is tidal waves of garbage everywhere and some of hte mebranes are growing and swelling because they believe the garbage is good food or some such shit.

think of when we had five or six papers - the mail, telegraph, guardian, mirror, the sun, the times and with them a discourse based in or about reality. we read the paper and put it down and just thought about everything without any sort of monitised distraction.

something is happening.

i probably sound like some sort of conspiracy theoriest lol roflpmsl


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 23, 2021)

another sleight of hand i have picked up by grifters pushing this shit is the "hmmmmmmm interesting" trick. A handy way of keeping the bile running without actually taking a stance. Up there with "hey, guys, I'm just asking questions" or "lets have both sides of teh debate". frame emotionality and baseless projected paranoia as a "debate".


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 23, 2021)

listen to Conspiritulity, Decoding the Gurus, and Qanon Annonymous for some truly terrifying deep dives into this shit.


----------



## elbows (Nov 23, 2021)

Well waves of woe come in many forms, and people have their own interpretations of how heavy they are.

I was especially affected mentally by the 'war on terror' version. If I had been born some years earlier or later, or my life and mood and hopes and fears and what sort of attention I was paying to things had different timing, then it could easily have been the austerity years or the Thatcher years/death of 'post war consensus'/rampant social conservatism and reheated cold war paranoia periods that broke my spirit instead.

There are a bunch of major issues to deal with this century, and there is a lot of baggage from the past and long shadows cast by the past. But the priorities and failings of the establishment are not new, there is a certain consistency even when the superficial signs may not seem to resemble what has gone before. The paranoid strain of US politics isnt new either, there is a very long history of that stuff but admittedly the internet gave such elements new found reach. Even so, that horrible mindsets impact on politics around the globe isnt brand new, and I could probably build a case that particular forms of paranoid and ugly politics have had global impact for the entire time the USA has been interested in throwing its weight around in terms of global power, and the entire atomic age.

New bullshit can be alarming, but probably still a good to consider that in many cases it fills a gap where old bullshit died out, including with the passing of generations and their scars and hangups and narrow beliefs as new generations emerge with fresh ways to malfunction. And I think its important to remember the old humbug that no longer works, and not just think about the new humbug as being piled on top of all the old shit, suffocating us to new depths. The culture wars are one example, they exist in part because in so many important and meaningful ways, social conservatives lost a lot of battles in various countries in recent decades, and the culture wars are a desperate attempt by them to find new ways to win. In amny cases they still struggle to gain a foothold, it isnt working out too well for them, and so their cries become more desperate and vulgar.

I learnt may things from the war on terror era, including how to get the balance in my mind good enough that I would not be utterly eaten alive by paranoia. I have learnt the importance of paying attention to the terrible shit, but also the need to find hope in all the places that it can always be found, in order that I not end up utterly crushed and distorted into that which I hate. I reached the brink back then, but somehow I got through it and came out the other side without a dodgy worldview sticking, and a strange paranoid turn I made during the darkest days meant I rather randomly ended up learning about pandemic detail that seemed paranoid and useless at the time but actually came in handy all these years later! I did have to tune my filters via a mix of success and failure to make sure my instincts for which dots to join and which to ditch ended up productive rather than deranged. This pandemic was perhaps the first real major test of whether I had succeeded or failed, and I think I ended up getting it right to a much greater extent than I dared hope in the untested years before this pandemic.

One thing that has certainly changed compared to a stifling decade or two not so long ago, the 'acceptable boundaries' of mainstream politics have widened again somewhat, the very narrow 'middle ground' (that never really was in the middle) got broader and plenty of the population sense that the possibilities of the left and the right are back in play. Its happening gradually in countries like the UK, but particular movements and events can provide more rapid periods of momentum which can certainly seem alarming if the forces in question are the opposite of our own political preferences.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I get the impression that young mothers are highly likely to be anti-vax loons and do my best to give them a very wide berth
> (perhaps my impression is wrong but there it is)



Get the impression that you're a reactionary slimy shitbag when it comes down to it.


----------



## Sue (Nov 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I get the impression that young mothers are highly likely to be anti-vax loons and do my best to give them a very wide berth
> (perhaps my impression is wrong but there it is)


Wtf?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> Wtf?



Edgelord/incel/returning banned poster etc


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> listen to Conspiritulity, Decoding the Gurus, and Qanon Annonymous for some truly terrifying deep dives into this shit.



Do you think you're listening to too much of that sort of stuff?  You'd said before about your concern of the darkness descending on democracy. 

If you spend all your time looking at the misguided and misinformed, it's easy to forget that most people aren't like that.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Get the impression that you're a reactionary slimy shitbag when it comes down to it.


I think perhaps you need to take a look in the mirror before calling other people reactionary

Pregnant women make up ‘disproportionate’ number of Covid-19 hospitalisations


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I think perhaps you need to take a look in the mirror before calling other people reactionary
> 
> Pregnant women make up ‘disproportionate’ number of Covid-19 hospitalisations



There's a big fucking difference between pregnant women being hesitate towards vaccines, due to concerns about their babies and your suggestion that "young mothers are highly likely to be anti-vax loons".


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I think perhaps you need to take a look in the mirror before calling other people reactionary
> 
> Pregnant women make up ‘disproportionate’ number of Covid-19 hospitalisations



Shut it, Dan


----------



## LDC (Nov 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's a big fucking difference between pregnant women being hesitate towards vaccines, due to concerns about their babies and your suggestion that "young mothers are highly likely to be anti-vax loons".



And the NHS and some other organisations (as well as some cultural/societal stuff around women and pregnancy) take some of the blame for the hesitancy of some pregnant women, the lack of clarity and messaging has (and is still a bit) really bad.


----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I think perhaps you need to take a look in the mirror before calling other people reactionary
> 
> Pregnant women make up ‘disproportionate’ number of Covid-19 hospitalisations


dickhead, you know pregnant women were initially advised against being vaccinated?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2021)

killer b said:


> dickhead, you know pregnant women were initially advised against being vaccinated?



Some health professionals are, or certainly were up to a few weeks ago, still advising against it.



> Pregnant women are being advised by some health professionals not to have the Covid vaccine despite an edict from the NHS that they should encourage them to get the jab. One in six of the most critically ill Covid patients requiring life-saving care are unvaccinated pregnant women, figures released last week show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2021)

yeah, it's fucking shitshow. can't really blame the lasses for thinking taking a chance with covid is the safer option considering the mixed messages though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 24, 2021)

killer b said:


> yeah, it's fucking shitshow. can't really blame the lasses for thinking taking a chance with covid is the safer option considering the mixed messages though.



Aye, it certainly doesn't make them anti-vax loons.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 24, 2021)

killer b said:


> dickhead, you know pregnant women were initially advised against being vaccinated?


It was only in April this year that the advice changed.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2021)

The latest thing I've noticed on the anti-vaxxers social medias is describing themselves as "pureblood" as if they are in some vampire TV series  ffs


----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The latest thing I've noticed on the anti-vaxxers social medias is describing themselves as "pureblood" as if they are in some vampire TV series  ffs


I'm afraid it's Harry Potter.

Seems an odd choice - the pureblood types in the books are not considered to be the heroes of the piece.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 24, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's a big fucking difference between pregnant women being hesitate towards vaccines, due to concerns about their babies and your suggestion that "young mothers are highly likely to be anti-vax loons".



And the articles are saying that pregnant mothers were being told by their midvives not to be vaccinated. It's not right to blame the mums in that situation


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm afraid it's Harry Potter.
> 
> Seems an odd choice - the pureblood types in the books are not considered to be the heroes of the piece.


Ah, I've never seen the Harry Potters


----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Ah, I've never seen the Harry Potters


you lead a blessed life


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 24, 2021)

I've never seen or read them either. I always find going through Kings Cross and seeing the queue of people waiting to stand next to the trolley handle stuck to the gift shop wall is more than enough to steel my resolve to continue to avoid them.


----------



## killer b (Nov 24, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've never seen or read them either. I always find going through Kings Cross and seeing the queue of people waiting to stand next to the trolley handle stuck to the gift shop wall is more than enough to steel my resolve to continue to avoid them.


you are an adult human being, there's no reason at all for you to be any more than vaguely aware of them as a thing kids are into, like peppa pig, dabbing and glow in the dark slime.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 24, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Do you think you're listening to too much of that sort of stuff?  You'd said before about your concern of the darkness descending on democracy.
> 
> If you spend all your time looking at the misguided and misinformed, it's easy to forget that most people aren't like that.


This video series is worth watching - linked from "Conspiritulity"

The perceived differences between "innoculation" and "vaccination" in the context of smallpox and the sociological reasons behind the earlier, massive resistance to the vaccination of children.


----------



## izz (Nov 24, 2021)

A380 said:


> Well the central system for one. You've obviously never been anywhere near the implementation of a UK public sector IT system... police forces have to phone up their neighbours to transfer incidents by voice, multi billion pound government schemes are run on Excel spreadsheets. Even national insurance numbers don't have a check bit or anything remotely similar. Besides who in government is really going to b worried about bilge spouting nutters, some MI5 work experience lad? they can barely keep on top of the actual terrorists and Russian spies...


This is absolutely true. Anyone who has any experience in the public sector realises the sheer organisational skills needed to operate a conspiracy are absent, and the larger the organisation, the less well it can organise itself.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Ah, I've never seen the Harry Potters



Prisoner of Azkaban is probably the best.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2021)

izz said:


> This is absolutely true. Anyone who has any experience in the public sector realises the sheer organisational skills needed to operate a conspiracy are absent, and the larger the organisation, the less well it can organise itself.


Yep, after 30+ years in public sector-ish roles , I'm convinced that our conspiracy organising skills are pants.


----------



## izz (Nov 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Yep, after 30+ years in public sector-ish roles , I'm convinced that our conspiracy organising skills are pants.


Yup, look how much effort's needed to organise the Christmas do 😊


----------



## A380 (Nov 24, 2021)

izz said:


> Yup, look how much effort's needed to organise the Christmas do 😊


I worked for one organisation where Christmas meant a significant change in work load. in almost 30 years we only ever seemed to remember and start planning in late November... Every year without exception.


----------



## LDC (Nov 24, 2021)

Yeah, I work in the NHS, the idea that _anything_ (patient info excepted) could stay quiet and confidential (let alone be a highly secret conspiracy) is hilarious. I'd probably have heard about the plan from some domestic staff on a department Whatsapp chat between news on Bake Off and discussion on who's the hottest doctor.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 24, 2021)

A380 said:


> I worked for one organisation where Christmas meant a significant change in work load. in almost 30 years we only ever seemed to remember and start planning in late November... Every year without exception.


So true 😂. I'm in the NHS and only when November comes around do certain people put an effort in.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I ended up being given some NHS Wales number to arrange my QR-card-sporting vaccine passport.
> 
> I needed it for the Erasure gig we went to in Cardiff a few weeks ago, and in December, when I meet my mate in Manchester to see Madness    (with Squeeze in support!  ), I'll need the same passport then as well.
> 
> ...



It's not the hassle, just the principle of having to do something which in no way will protect me from catching covid.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 24, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> I had to sign up to the NHS England website (I am not from England), create an user account, link to my NHS number and produce a QR Code for two recent gigs.
> 
> Yes, fuck the covid passport. It just gives people a false sense of security and then they don't wear masks or socially distance because they think they have the pass and are ok. Wearing masks works...I think that's what should be enforced more, not an useless covid passport.


I was at a show at the Palace Theatre in Manchester on Saturday. We all had to show our vaccine passports, which is fine by me, no problem. I assume the cards you're given can be used as an analogue version. 

Masks were mandatory, though compliance was maybe only 50%.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2021)

izz said:


> Yup, look how much effort's needed to organise the Christmas do 😊


#shambles


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 24, 2021)

Welsh cinema which refused to ask for Covid passes shut down by council

The bodily autonomy nonsense made me laugh though I shouldnt


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Welsh cinema which refused to ask for Covid passes shut down by council
> 
> The bodily autonomy nonsense made me laugh though I shouldnt


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> The latest thing I've noticed on the anti-vaxxers social medias is describing themselves as "pureblood" as if they are in some vampire TV series  ffs



I'd imagine there a signifcant minority (ironically!) in the middle of racism/antivax Venn diagram too


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2021)

marty21 said:


> Ah, I've never seen the Harry Potters


recommend you start with this one


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 24, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Welsh cinema which refused to ask for Covid passes shut down by council
> 
> The bodily autonomy nonsense made me laugh though I shouldnt


Their crowdfunder to fight the council’s ban has now exceeded £35,000. Nice grift if you can get it.

apparently they’ve also been showing anti-vax films lately.

I might set myself on fire and pay them a visit. If they refuse me entry that would be apartheid or something.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 24, 2021)

Or turn up to the queue with an over-the-top hacking cough looking really rough.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2021)

Harry Smiles said:


> I'd imagine there a signifcant minority (ironically!) in the middle of racism/antivax Venn diagram too


Definitely a Brexiter/Anti-Vax/Racist circle thing going on.


----------



## rekil (Nov 24, 2021)

They could show loon cuts of fillums. 

Dallas : Something has attached itself to him. We have to get him to the infirmary right away.
Ripley : What kind of thing? I need a clear definition.
Dallas : An organism. Open the hatch.
Ripley : Wait a minute. If we let it in, the ship could be infected. You know the quarantine procedure. Twenty-four hours for decontamination.
Dallas: Medical apartheid!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 24, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> I might set myself on fire and pay them a visit. If they refuse me entry that would be apartheid or something.


It would be flaming discrimination is what it would be


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 25, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I ended up being given some NHS Wales number to arrange my QR-card-sporting vaccine passport.
> I needed it for the Erasure gig we went to in Cardiff a few weeks ago, and in December, when I meet my mate in Manchester to see Madness    (with Squeeze in support!  ), I'll need the same passport then as well.
> Plus very probably I'll need it for various festivals next summer also.
> Doesn't bother me much if at all!
> Organising getting the thing posted was a _slight_ hassle, but to me, live music is a *whole stack* more important than getting in any way stressed/worried about having to get a vaccine passport. Whatever!






			
				mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> It's not the hassle, just the principle of having to do something which in no way will protect me from catching covid.



I find it hard to get too much bothered about that sort of principle when to me, the practicalities of getting to gigs and festivals top my priority list!


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 26, 2021)

Did we have Matt Le Tissier yet?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 26, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Did we have Matt Le Tissier yet?


Dunno if we've had here but I've been seeing his shite on Twitter for months


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> I find it hard to get too much bothered about that sort of principle when to me, the practicalities of getting to gigs and festivals top my priority list!



Well we do live in an individualist society, I'm really not surprised.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 26, 2021)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> I find it hard to get too much bothered about that sort of principle when to me, the practicalities of getting to gigs and festivals top my priority list






			
				mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Well we do live in an individualist society, I'm really not surprised.



It's true, and I do (more generally) believe in collectivism myself, but I'd want to avoid getting into the sort of collective that risks containing a big number of anti-vaccination people, even conspiracists 

Not saying you/all those who resist vaccine-passports fit into that box, but there'd be *plenty* who did.

I don't want to do collective solidarity with fruitcakes!!


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Did we have Matt Le Tissier yet?



Ignorant clown


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Ignorant clown



I remember him, he wasnt bearable when he was talking crap about kicking a ball around, years ago. 
Now the fucker has branched out into talking crap about stuff he doesnt even understand


----------



## elbows (Nov 26, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Did we have Matt Le Tissier yet?



Yes I had him in March        #2,259      and on another thread in summer 2020 although I dont think I quoted any of his shit in particular when I ranted about him in 2020.


----------



## rekil (Nov 26, 2021)

I had a look at his twitter follows and sure enough it's full of loons, even the Afd.

I see the moonoflabama loon is getting called a nazi by all the other loons because he pulled piers robinson up on his whining about german covid rules.



Spoiler



/SPOILER]


----------



## elbows (Nov 26, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Welsh cinema which refused to ask for Covid passes shut down by council
> 
> The bodily autonomy nonsense made me laugh though I shouldnt


And the latest unsurprising chapter:



> *A cinema has been ordered to close by the Welsh government after its owner failed to show up for her court case. *
> 
> Anna Redfern did not turn up at Swansea Magistrates' Court after the city council told her to close Cinema & Co for refusing to ask for Covid passes.











						Cinema & Co Swansea told to close by Welsh government
					

Cinema & Co in Swansea has defied orders to close after refusing to ask for Covid passes.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 26, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I remember him, he wasnt bearable when he was talking crap about kicking a ball around, years ago.
> Now the fucker has branched out into talking crap about stuff he doesnt even understand



There's a lot of it about


----------



## keybored (Nov 27, 2021)

Pmsl


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2021)

This has come up on the GB News thread, loons are calling for a boycott of Tesco over their Christmas advert, with Santa showing his covid passport.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

The anarchist spirit of U75 is well and truly dead it seems. Not that it was ever anything more than political cosplay.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2021)

There were plenty of examples of grass roots efforts to respond to the pandemic appropriately. Often with the right priorities, unlike your feeble and superficial bullshit.

I havent looked for much analysis of this online but there seems to be some here and there.









						Anarchist Responses to a Pandemic: The COVID-19 Crisis as a Case Study in Mutual Aid - Kennedy Institute of Ethics Journal
					

Nathan Jun & Mark Lance [This is an advance copy of an article that will appear in print in September 2020 as part of the KIEJ’s special double issue on Ethics, Pandemics, and COVID-19.] ABSTRACT: When central authority fails in socially crucial tasks, mutual aid, solidarity, and grassroots...




					kiej.georgetown.edu
				












						COVID-19
					

COVID-19 is an infectious disease caused by the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2. The disease was first identified in 2019 in Wuhan, the capital of China's Hubei...




					theanarchistlibrary.org
				




Some of that does deal with states using the opportunity to expand their powers, and I would agree that was not a main topic of focus here. Public health priorities tended to trump such stuff, and u75 is not an anarchist hotbed, at best there is some soft anarchism or things that have some stuff in common with anarchism.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2021)

Plus one of the aspects of peoples response to the pandemic that most cheered me was peoples ability to take matters into their own hands on the occasions where it became rather obvious to the majority that the authorities were far too slow to act. eg the 'results of lockdown' were often seen more quickly than expected, because many people modified their own behaviours some time in advance of the late official mandates.

If the government had not been prepared to u-turn relatively quickly on a large number of pandemic occasions, we may have seen more dramatic examples of people taking matters into their own hands.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The anarchist spirit of U75 is well and truly dead it seems. Not that it was ever anything more than political cosplay.



Thank the gods we have you here to deliver us from fakes, phonies and sheeples


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Thank the gods we have you here to deliver us from fakes, phonies and sheeples



And hypocrites and turncoats and enablers of petty tyrants. And mockers and jeerers who are too afraid of being ostracised from their little online buble to speak out against what is happening. And those that would claim to be anti-establishment in one breath, only to leap to the support of the most powerful in the next.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> And hypocrites and turncoats and enablers of petty tyrants. And mockers and jeerers who are too afraid of being ostracised from their little online buble to speak out against what is happening. And those that would claim to be anti-establishment in one breath, only to leap to the support of the most powerful in the next.



You seem very confused.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You seem very confused.



Never seen things so clearly


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Never seen things so clearly



That's what the loons claim, bless them.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Never seen things so clearly



The scales have fallen from your eyes?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> And hypocrites and turncoats and enablers of petty tyrants. And mockers and jeerers who are too afraid of being ostracised from their little online buble to speak out against what is happening.



What is happening, out of curiosity?


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2021)

He's gone viral.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2021)

I did celebrate the fact that some of the tyrants who tried to make their people carry on without reasonable measures to protect them from the virus, hiding behind bullshit that offered no real protection, ended up dying of the virus.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 27, 2021)

leading from the front


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What is happening, out of curiosity?



Emergency powers are being enacted that may never be repealed. The technological infrastructure neccessary for total control over the population is being built. Legislation such as the online harms bill, and the policing bill are being pushed for that will increase the power of the state over the individual. The general mood on both left an right is one of anti-liberty, with free speech being a derisable concept for many. All of these small things added together make me feel like a frog slowely being boiled. Time to jump out.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Emergency powers are being enacted that may never be repealed. The technological infrastructure neccessary for total control over the population is being built. Legislation such as the online harms bill, and the policing bill are being pushed for that will increase the power of the state over the individual. The general mood on both left an right is one of anti-liberty, with free speech being a derisable concept for many. All of these small things added together make me feel like a frog slowely being boiled. Time to jump out.



What's that got to do with masks and vaccines?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> What's that got to do with masks and vaccines?



I haven't mentioned masks and vaccines. I've mentioned vaccine passports though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I haven't mentioned masks and vaccines. I've mentioned vaccine passports though.



Like carrying documentation for rabies shots and the like?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I haven't mentioned masks and vaccines. I've mentioned vaccine passports though.



Which are nor mandated by the UK government.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Like carrying documentation for rabies shots and the like?



Sorry yeah I forgot about the rabies tracking app I'd installed on my phone. Good point.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Which are nor mandated by the UK government.


 
Yet. Unless you're in Scotland or Wales. You have to look at the global picture too. The policies that are implemented in one place tend to be implemented more broadly after a while.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yet. Unless you're in Scotland or Wales. You have to look at the global picture too. The policies that are implemented in one place tend to be implemented more broadly after a while.



It's hardly the DPRK or China, though, is it? Not saying you shouldn't be wary of complacency, of course but is it really the thin end of the wedge?


----------



## magneze (Nov 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's hardly the DPRK or China, though, is it? Not saying you shouldn't be wary of complacency, of course but is it really the thin end of the wedge?


Could be tbh.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's hardly the DPRK or China, though, is it? Not saying you shouldn't be wary of complacency, of course but is it really the thin end of the wedge?



I really hope you're right. And I guess we all have differing levels of sensitivity to the threat existing from the possibility of authoritarian capture. My general assumption is that if the tech exists, and the motivation to prevent it isn't strong enough, then there is no reason why we wouldn't go down the route of China over time. Salami slice by salami slice, of course.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I really hope you're right. And I guess we all have differing levels of sensitivity to the threat existing from the possibility of authoritarian capture. My general assumption is that if the tech exists, and the motivation to prevent it isn't strong enough, then there is no reason why we wouldn't go down the route of China over time. Salami slice by salami slice, of course.



So what would be their plan? Because conservative ideology tilts more towards libertarian due to them wanting a free market.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I really hope you're right. And I guess we all have differing levels of sensitivity to the threat existing from the possibility of authoritarian capture. My general assumption is that if the tech exists, and the motivation to prevent it isn't strong enough, then there is no reason why we wouldn't go down the route of China over time. Salami slice by salami slice, of course.


China and North Korea are something to be avoided, but their own recent histories involve massive loss of life through domestic upheavals, invasions, civil wars and the like, followed by decades of control from the top, wall to wall propaganda and brainwashing and an overarching police state. We've got nothing to be proud of or be complacent about but we're a long way from all that.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> So what would be their plan? Because conservative ideology tilts more towards libertarian due to them wanting a free market.



I don't really see things in terms of plans so much as convergent interests across multiple sectors. The system we live under is largely emergent. Power has it's own logic that pushes institutions down a particular path, just as the profit-drive pushes 'private' sector interests down particular paths. No coordination or conspiracy needed.

I put the word 'private' in quotes above because at some point the private and public spheres are no longer separate. The rotating door between government, social media, finance and big pharma is too profitable for many to resist. Then the public and private operate as one, interconnected system. A mesh of power rather than a pyramid.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> The anarchist spirit of U75 is well and truly dead it seems. Not that it was ever anything more than political cosplay.



Oh fuck off you insipid bundle of foaming flailing shit.

Theres nothing anarchist about ignoring a clear and present danger of illness and doing your best to protect yourself and others from illness.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 27, 2021)

elbows said:


> I did celebrate the fact that some of the tyrants who tried to make their people carry on without reasonable measures to protect them from the virus, hiding behind bullshit that offered no real protection, ended up dying of the virus.



I'm still somewhat annoyed Trump, Bojo, Bolsonaro and the rest of the cabinet didn't suffer as much as the people they've knocked off during all this.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Yet. Unless you're in Scotland or Wales. You have to look at the global picture too. The policies that are implemented in one place tend to be implemented more broadly after a while.


Like normal passports?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Like normal passports?



Don't pretend to not see the difference between a normal passport and a vaccine passport.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 27, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Theres nothing anarchist about ignoring a clear and present danger of illness and doing your best to protect yourself and others from illness.



Reasonable measures are one thing. Vaccine mandates such as in Austria, or vaccine passports as we see across Europe are another thing entirely.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2021)

In this information technology age a hell of a lot of the data gathering and analysis systems were already well in place. And there was already a mix of corporations and state institutions involved. Some corporations and state entities revealed during the pandemic so far a little of what they have in terms of masses of mobility data.

What the pandemic does is somewhat shift things in terms of how overt and covert some of these data systems are, public awareness of them, as well as providing fresh justifications for their use and some interesting debates about whether it is mandatory to subject yourself to those systems, and what you may be excluded from if you refuse to participate.

So we do get things like Blair sensing an opportunity to promote id cards after failing to secure their use using war on terror justifications. A lot of people groaned when he came out with such an obvious sales pitch, fuck off Blair.

The UK establishment sometimes gets a bit twitchy about these things because traditionally they have given rather a high priority to 'not revealing their sources and methods', with the public invited to indulge in plenty of doublethink, 'its uncomfortable, look the other way'. So in some ways the pandemic has been a bit awkward for them, they smell some opportunity but they are wary of tipping their hand much. And not much in this pandemic is actually brand new on these fronts.

I havent seen many signs of public opinion shifting dramatically as a result of the pandemic, not beyond certain core uses of data for viral control which has some fairly obvious merits but clear limits in terms of what people find acceptable. For example so far none of this stuff seemed to make people hugely relaxed about their data, eg lots of people were still rather keen to opt out of medical record sharing.


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2021)

Also I expect reasons why the UK establishment, especially as it pertains to England, has not been keen to press on with vaccine passports etc so far, is tied to powerful illusions they traditionally rely on in terms of claims such as 'we have a consent-based form of policing here'.

If I'm opposed to the surveillance state then my concerns shouldnt really hinge on whether that surveillance is overt or covert, especially since the overt forms are at least more honest about it. There isnt much point in me going nuts about attempts to eradicate a tradition of 'no personal papers' on some limited fronts in this country, if I overlook similar surveillance by differennt means (internet, cctv, numberplate tracking etc).


----------



## existentialist (Nov 27, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You seem very confused.


It often goes with thinking you're better than everyone else.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> And hypocrites and turncoats and enablers of petty tyrants. And mockers and jeerers who are too afraid of being ostracised from their little online buble to speak out against what is happening. And those that would claim to be anti-establishment in one breath, only to leap to the support of the most powerful in the next.


What are you going on about? What should we be speaking out about?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 27, 2021)

apparently


----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2021)

Let the bodies pile high is the correct _anti-establishment_ position.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Don't pretend to not see the difference between a normal passport and a vaccine passport.


How about NI numbers then that are compulsory?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2021)

rekil said:


> Let the bodies pile high is the correct _anti-establishment_ position.


yeh but not too high - above three feet on the conveyor belt the pengo machine stops working


----------



## elbows (Nov 27, 2021)

There are thousands of examples on twitter of what a wretched piece of shit Andrew Lilico is, but I thought I'd highlight this latest one.



Some of the responses are fun though.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 27, 2021)

If these antivax cunts were sensible and took scientifically researched advice like wearing masks and distaning we wouldn't have half the problem we do now.

Next time any anti-mask cunts have surgery make their surgeon doesn't wear a mask and sneezes into their open abdomen.


----------



## LDC (Nov 27, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Emergency powers are being enacted that may never be repealed. The technological infrastructure neccessary for total control over the population is being built. Legislation such as the online harms bill, and the policing bill are being pushed for that will increase the power of the state over the individual. The general mood on both left an right is one of anti-liberty, with free speech being a derisable concept for many. All of these small things added together make me feel like a frog slowely being boiled. Time to jump out.



Oh dear, I don't look at here for 24 hours, and in the intervening time you seem to have lost the plot.

Where are you going to 'jump out' to?


----------



## Southlondon (Nov 27, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Oh dear, I don't look at here for 24 hours, and in the intervening time you seem to have lost the plot.
> 
> Where are you going to 'jump out' to?


Stick the lid on him


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 27, 2021)

See the thing is they say masks will be compulsory in shops like before but in actuality they never really were(i work in a medium sized supermarket, one of the big four)...loads of people very quickly cottoned on that if they say as they come in that they're 'exempt' then we cannot challenge it, we never outright stopped people coming in if they really were determined to without a mask...and before people start having a go, we will again have to go through daily arguments and abuse..we're not the fucking police.
Am really dreading next week now


----------



## Southlondon (Nov 27, 2021)

mentalchik said:


> See the thing is they say masks will be compulsory in shops like before but in actuality they never really were(i work in a medium sized supermarket, one of the big four)...loads of people very quickly cottoned on that if they say as they come in that they're 'exempt' then we cannot challenge it, we never outright stopped people coming in if they really were determined to without a mask...and before people start having a go, we will again have to go through daily arguments and abuse..we're not the fucking police.
> Am really dreading next week now


It’s totally unfair to expect retail staff to police the mask policy. What it maybe needs is for local authorities to be given the same powers they have for licensing conditions for pubs/clubs  so they can stipulate a minimum number of door staff needed for each outlet to do the job of enforcement.


----------



## Supine (Nov 28, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Don't pretend to not see the difference between a normal passport and a vaccine passport.



If I’m in a busy venue vaccine passports are helping to keep me safe. Fully support anything that stops me getting the plague


----------



## keybored (Nov 28, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> And hypocrites and turncoats and enablers of petty tyrants. And mockers and jeerers who are too afraid of being ostracised from their little online buble to speak out against what is happening. And those that would claim to be anti-establishment in one breath, only to leap to the support of the most powerful in the next.


_Parklife_!


----------



## existentialist (Nov 28, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> And hypocrites and turncoats and enablers of petty tyrants. And mockers and jeerers who are too afraid of being ostracised from their little online buble to speak out against what is happening. And those that would claim to be anti-establishment in one breath, only to leap to the support of the most powerful in the next.


U OK HUN?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 28, 2021)

editor said:


> What are you going on about? What should we be speaking out about?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

Supine said:


> If I’m in a busy venue vaccine passports are helping to keep me safe. Fully support anything that stops me getting the plague





existentialist said:


> U OK HUN?



No. No I'm  not ok. Not with this and neither will I ever be.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

keybored said:


> View attachment 298325
> 
> Pmsl


illustrates the toddler level of thinking involved in loads of this stuff. good vs evil, cartoon like baddies and villans.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Never seen things so clearly


have you "woken up"?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Emergency powers are being enacted that may never be repealed. The technological infrastructure neccessary for total control over the population is being built. Legislation such as the online harms bill, and the policing bill are being pushed for that will increase the power of the state over the individual. The general mood on both left an right is one of anti-liberty, with free speech being a derisable concept for many. All of these small things added together make me feel like a frog slowely being boiled. Time to jump out.


all because of a tiny jab in teh arm and having to wear a mask on a bus?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

iTs jUsT lIKe ThE NaZiS


----------



## Johnny Doe (Nov 29, 2021)

mentalchik said:


> See the thing is they say masks will be compulsory in shops like before but in actuality they never really were(i work in a medium sized supermarket, one of the big four)...loads of people very quickly cottoned on that if they say as they come in that they're 'exempt' then we cannot challenge it, we never outright stopped people coming in if they really were determined to without a mask...and before people start having a go, we will again have to go through daily arguments and abuse..we're not the fucking police.
> Am really dreading next week now



Awful for you, and indeed those who generally can't wear one, who no doubt people suspect are just arseholes, because of the fake-exempt.

On the bright side, now the loons have redefined tyranny for the world, the oppressed around the world will now all they have to do to not be murdered for their sexuality, religion, race or political views, is say #'I'm exempt'. Who knew!?

E2A: the hashtag was a typo, but I feel a Twitter campaign coming on


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> No. No I'm  not ok. Not with this and neither will I ever be.



You'll be grand. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> No. No I'm  not ok. Not with this and neither will I ever be.



Either it's impacting your mental health and that's awful and I'm sorry and you should get some help and support.

Or you're being a pathetic over-dramatic toddler-like dick, in which case get some perspective and grow up or fuck right off.


----------



## _Russ_ (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Oh dear, I don't look at here for 24 hours, and in the intervening time you seem to have lost the plot.
> 
> Where are you going to 'jump out' to?


This is probably (IMO) the least helpful aspect of this forum, once the crowd have labelled a User then even when they make a valid point that would be quite ok from one of their mates the usual clever dicks pile in with _smart_ put downs, its very school playground


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> This is probably (IMO) the least helpful aspect of this forum, once the crowd have labelled a User then even when they make a valid point that would be quite ok from one of their mates the usual clever dicks pile in with _smart_ put downs, its very school playground



I try and just go with, and then reply to, what people write, and with this person if they come out with what they have done then it's hard not to be quite harsh. And I genuinely am interested in what they mean when they say 'jump out' - like from the forums here, 'normal life'... something else?

And let's remember that _so far _nearly 5.5 million people have died worldwide and over 150,000 here in the UK (mostly of the most vulnerable in society) so is it really surprising that someone moaning about the most minimal measures to protect everyone is given short shrift?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> This is probably (IMO) the least helpful aspect of this forum, once the crowd have labelled a User then even when they make a valid point that would be quite ok from one of their mates the usual clever dicks pile in with _smart_ put downs, its very school playground



Are you feeling picked on, because of some of the reactions to your posts?   

The reactions on here towards the few posters that have posted complete nonsense, has kept this corner of the internet relatively free from loons, and long may that continue.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> This is probably (IMO) the least helpful aspect of this forum, once the crowd have labelled a User then even when they make a valid point that would be quite ok from one of their mates the usual clever dicks pile in with _smart_ put downs, its very school playground


i think his paranoia that we are all marching blindly to china style totalitarianism because of a global fight against a deadly pandemic was enough for people.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I try and go and then reply with what people say, and to some extent with them if they come out with what they have done then it's hard not to be quite harsh with them. And with that person, I genuinely am interested in what they mean when they say 'jump out' - like from the forums here, 'normal life'... something else?


i've had loads of debates at work with mainly right wingers who come out with stuff like "it's a bit overblown, init?" or "surely we can end lockdown sooner" etc.

the debates have been fine, respectful, normal. based in a sense of reality. 

they however never ever said that "our freedoms will be keep getting stripped away until we end up china if we dont act now".


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> This is probably (IMO) the least helpful aspect of this forum, once the crowd have labelled a User then even when they make a valid point that would be quite ok from one of their mates the usual clever dicks pile in with _smart_ put downs, its very school playground


Well, nobody's got a gun to your head. If the place is so awful, you know where the door is.

But if you're expecting to barrel up here as a n00b, and have all your precious sensibilities wrapped in cotton wool and pandered to, then you are in for a world of disappointment. Instead of demanding *we* fit *your* expectations, perhaps you'd be better off taking a step back and questioning those expectations instead.

The "crowd" you see is formed of people who, just like you, joined an established community, and found their niche within it. In some cases (dear departed JuanTwoThree being a case in point, amongst others), that process was very quick. That was to do with *them*, not Urban.

And playing the victim will achieve precisely the opposite of what you're claiming to want.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> No. No I'm  not ok. Not with this and neither will I ever be.



OK, let's run with this. What do you think that large events and venues should be doing in order to protect their punters from infection with a highly infectious and potentially deadly novel disease? Because if they don't take any measures, then their activities will be helping to spread the disease.

So go on then, what's your alternative?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

NoXion said:


> OK, let's run with this. What do you think that large events and venues should be doing in order to protect their punters from infection with a highly infectious and potentially deadly novel disease? Because if they don't take any measures, then their activities will be helping to spread the disease.
> 
> So go on then, what's your alternative?



If you want protection take the vaccine.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

that's it? No masks, no social distancing, no proper ventilation?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> that's it? No masks, no social distancing, no proper ventilation?



If a private venue wants to implement those policies then that is up to them. I am opposed to government mandates and vaccine passports. That's been my position all along.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

How about government mandates on for example seatbelts? Do you wear a seatbelt when driving or being a passenger?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> How about government mandates on for example seatbelts? Do you wear a seatbelt when driving or being a passenger?



I don't inject a seatbelt into my body. Seatbelts are a temporary inconvenience. Vaccines are a whole different thing, and it is completely unethical to force people to repeatedly put something in their body that we still do not have the long-term data on. So let people decide individually what to do. If you are worried about the virus more than you are the vaccine then take the vaccine. I have.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2021)

Or wearing a crash helmet when riding a motorbike. ItWillNeverWork ?

[that was heavily resisted when first suggested & then made a legal requirement]


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Or wearing a crash helmet when riding a motorbike. ItWillNeverWork ?
> 
> [that was heavily resisted when first suggested & then made a legal requirement]



Same answer as above.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

Masks are a temporary inconvenience, so why are you against masks? 

Private companies not taking simple precautions against the spread of coronavirus will effectively be injecting the virus in people who visit. We _do _know the long term effects of that, some of which are death.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Masks are a temporary inconvenience, so why are you against masks?
> 
> Private companies not taking simple precautions against the spread of coronavirus will effectively be injecting the virus in people who visit. We _do _know the long term effects of that, some of which are death.



I never said I was against masks. And like I said, if you are worried about the virus take the vaccine.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If you want protection take the vaccine.



What about the people who cannot take the vaccine? Don't they deserve to be able to take part in society like the rest of us?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I never said I was against masks. And like I said, if you are worried about the virus take the vaccine.


And my second question?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Or wearing a crash helmet when riding a motorbike. ItWillNeverWork ?
> 
> [that was heavily resisted when first suggested & then made a legal requirement]


like smoking in doors. few would reverse that now.

but yeah, china or somethign.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 29, 2021)

Also, how are venues going to check if the people coming in are vaccinated or not? Seems like a vaccine passport, as in a universal standard for confirming vaccination status, would be a good fit for such a role.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Masks are a temporary inconvenience, so why are you against masks?
> 
> Private companies not taking simple precautions against the spread of coronavirus will effectively be injecting the virus in people who visit. We _do _know the long term effects of that, some of which are death.


ref your 2nd Q two sheds ...

My staff say that they are all vaccinated, up to and including boosters, as appropriate.
I have encouraged that as much as I can.
The only vaxx hold-out tendered their resignation when asked to wear a mask instead, when working indoors.

Working in close proximity is not normally practised, but when Omicron appears locally, or the local case rate rises ..
I'll strongly suggest wearing masks and encourage other precautions, again. [not that we've really stopped].

Any of our very rare visitors get offered hand sanitiser and a mask on arrival [details recorded and quietly asked their vaxx status] ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm not even sure about vacinne mandates etc myself. only because we have infantile swaths who cannot bear the idea of something as inoucous as a vacinne being put into their precious, atomised, me me me bodies. we ahve to make room for them, sadly. we have to make hospital bed room for them too, sadly, ever increasingly. the vacinne, or the social pressure to take it, evil to them, but not the hospital treatment that comes from teh same establishment, as they breath their last.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If you want protection take the vaccine.


So maybe vaccine passports would be a good way of ensuring those in the venue had the vaccine?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If a private venue wants to implement those policies then that is up to them. I am opposed to government mandates and vaccine passports. That's been my position all along.


Then you're wrong. Any challenge like this isn't solved by one single action - it requires a co-ordinated package of measures that address the issue on multiple fronts. To think otherwise is to be naively idealistic.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

NoXion said:


> What about the people who cannot take the vaccine? Don't they deserve to be able to take part in society like the rest of us?



This is a more complex question of course, and there are no easy answers. Some points to make that though are that the number of people in this situation is fairly low, and that they are also at risk from other people who are vaccinated, as the vaccine does not prevent you from either getting the virus or passing it on (although it does of course reduce the risk of infection and hospitalisation). The question then is how we weight one risk against another. 

Is the risk to society of changing the relationship between state and individual greater than the risk of allowing people to make their own vaccine decisions? I would argue that if we put in place a precedent where the state is able to override your bodily-autonomy then this opens the door for all sorts of horrific policies in the century to come.

Is the risk of the virus greater than the risk of putting in place technological infrastructure (tracking apps, etc) that could, if the wrong people get in charge, make an authoritarian, survelilance state a real possibility? 

How do we weigh these risks? I honstly don't know, but I haven't heard anyone even attempt to.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> And my second question?



On proper ventilation? I have no problem with that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is the risk of the virus greater than the risk of putting in place technological infrastructure (tracking apps, etc) that could, if the wrong people get in charge, make an authoritarian, survelilance state a real possibility?



They can already track your mobile phone, without any app installed.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> This is a more complex question of course, and there are no easy answers. Some points to make that though are that the number of people in this situation is fairly low, and that they are also at risk from other people who are vaccinated, as the vaccine does not prevent you from either getting the virus or passing it on (although it does of course reduce the risk of infection and hospitalisation). The question then is how we weight one risk against another.
> 
> Is the risk to society of changing the relationship between state and individual greater than the risk of allowing people to make their own vaccine decisions? I would argue that if we put in place a precedent where the state is able to override your bodily-autonomy then this opens the door for all sorts of horrific policies in the century to come.
> 
> ...


i think a virus, identified by all the top scientific institutions in the world and the measures put in place will somehow not lead to us having to gouge eyeballs out or remove limbs in "horrific policies in teh century to come."

your position is an extremist one.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They can already track your mobile phone, without any app installed.


worst global cabal EVER!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

nogojones said:


> So maybe vaccine passports would be a good way of ensuring those in the venue had the vaccine?



If I have had the vaccine myself, why would I care that you haven't?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They can already track your mobile phone, without any app installed.



I don't have a smartphone.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If a private venue wants to implement those policies then that is up to them. I am opposed to government mandates and vaccine passports. That's been my position all along.


Maybe we should let venues make the choice about fire safety as well? Mandating fire doors does seem a little tyrannical.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> They can already track your mobile phone, without any app installed.


And your car


ItWillNeverWork said:


> If I have had the vaccine myself, why would I care that you haven't?


Because people who don't get vaccinated for no good reason increase the chances of the virus mutating  that the either evades the vaccine or is more effective at killing people, or both.
It's really not that difficult to understand.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> This is a more complex question of course, and there are no easy answers. Some points to make that though are that the number of people in this situation is fairly low, and that they are also at risk from other people who are vaccinated, as the vaccine does not prevent you from either getting the virus or passing it on (although it does of course reduce the risk of infection and hospitalisation). The question then is how we weight one risk against another.
> 
> Is the risk to society of changing the relationship between state and individual greater than the risk of allowing people to make their own vaccine decisions? I would argue that if we put in place a precedent where the state is able to override your bodily-autonomy then this opens the door for all sorts of horrific policies in the century to come.



What change in the relationship between state and individual? Vaccine mandates happened all the way back in the days of George Washington. That particular horse has not only bolted, but died of old age in a field somewhere.


ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is the risk of the virus greater than the risk of putting in place technological infrastructure (tracking apps, etc) that could, if the wrong people get in charge, make an authoritarian, survelilance state a real possibility?



That infrastructure has already existed, since before the pandemic.



ItWillNeverWork said:


> If I have had the vaccine myself, why would I care that you haven't?



A vaccine passport system would allow businesses to make more informed decisions about protecting their customers. You're so laser-focused on the individual picture that you're failing to consider the real reasons why such things are being talked about. Lockdowns have done a massive number on a wide swathe of businesses, and it only makes sense that they would want to take precautions that could help to avoid another lockdown.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> If I have had the vaccine myself, why would I care that you haven't?


Because the vacciene isn't 100% protection, its just one, but a very important, control measure. Also not everyone can have the vaccine. should we just say " fuck those people"?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i think a virus, identified by all the top scientific institutions in the world and the measures put in place will somehow not lead to us having to gouge eyeballs out or remove limbs in "horrific policies in teh century to come."
> 
> your position is an extremist one.



Ok, fine well if the state now how authority over what you do with your body, would you support limits on the number of children a person can have? Climate change is after all an existential threat, so we should probably ensure people need a licence to have children. Would you be be opposed to that?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> This is a more complex question of course, and there are no easy answers.


There are some _easier_ answers, though. Like not relying on the vaccine as our sole means of protection from the virus.

Eg, mask wearing (very little cost to anyone, significant benefits in reduction of transmission).

Eg, restricting (ideally, self-restricting) unnecessary movement, contact with other people, etc. A modest price to pay, but very big dividends - look how transmission rates dropped after the first lockdown.

Eg, effectively controlling inflows from abroad, in a way we simply haven't done, but which has worked effectively for other countries.

Eg, by making it possible for people to self-isolate if they are symptomatic, rather than encouraging presenteeism via an appallingly low rate of SSP, and a benefits system calculatedly designed to make it impossible to claim, particularly for an immediate 10-14 day isolation.



ItWillNeverWork said:


> Some points to make that though are that the number of people in this situation is fairly low, and that they are also at risk from other people who are vaccinated, as the vaccine does not prevent you from either getting the virus or passing it on (although it does of course reduce the risk of infection and hospitalisation). The question then is how we weight one risk against another.
> 
> Is the risk to society of changing the relationship between state and individual greater than the risk of allowing people to make their own vaccine decisions? I would argue that if we put in place a precedent where the state is able to override your bodily-autonomy then this opens the door for all sorts of horrific policies in the century to come.
> 
> ...


Right now, I'm less worried about an authoritarian surveillance state than one in which vulnerable people are just expected to suck it up and die, or become unwell for a long time.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I don't have a smartphone.


Do you have a mobile? They can triangulate your position from the Cell Towers it uses.
Do you have a car. You are tracked via ANPR.
In cities they can track with cameras.
Using the internet, they can track your IP Address
Your Internet Browser it will track you.
Windows tracks you.
Any social media will track you.
All these could be used by an authoritarian govt in the future

So unless you sit all do in a cupboard in the middle of nowhere you are going to be tracked.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Ok, fine well if the state now how authority over what you do with your body, would you support limits on the number of children a person can have? Climate change is after all an existential threat, so we should probably ensure people need a licence to have children. Would you be be opposed to that?



You are getting even more bonkers now.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> And your car
> 
> Because people who don't get vaccinated for no good reason increase the chances of the virus mutating  that the either evades the vaccine or is more effective at killing people, or both.
> It's really not that difficult to understand.


It is *very* difficult to understand if one is coming at it from a purely individualistic perspective


----------



## magneze (Nov 29, 2021)

I don't really see the issue with having some concerns about creeping authoritarianism and surveillance as a result of the measures which are understandably put in place as part of a pandemic.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 29, 2021)

I wanna be tracked, in case I wonder off and get lost, then someone might come and rescue me


----------



## magneze (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Do you have a mobile? They can triangulate you position from the Cell Towers it uses.
> Do you have a car. You a tracked via ANPR.
> In cities they can track with cameras.
> Using the internet, they can track your IP Address
> ...


That isn't a good justification for anything.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Do you have a mobile? They can triangulate you position from the Cell Towers it uses.
> Do you have a car. You a tracked via ANPR.
> In cities they can track with cameras.
> Using the internet, they can track your IP Address
> ...


and how about all the ways the arseholes need proof of address? like registering to vote, or hte doctors, or for tax reasons.

but yeah some shitty app to try and prevent people ending up on ventilators is the most of our worries.

proper thicko stuff really.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> And your car
> 
> Because people who don't get vaccinated for no good reason increase the chances of the virus mutating  that the either evades the vaccine or is more effective at killing people, or both.
> It's really not that difficult to understand.



Unless you eradicate the virus altogether you will never stop it mutating. And besides, viruses tend to mutate in ways that make them less dangerous but more transmissable, so mutation is not actually a bad thing in the long run. Eventually we will have to learn to live with a less dangerous variant as the dominant strain, as we do with the flu.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Do you have a mobile? They can triangulate your position from the Cell Towers it uses.
> Do you have a car. You are tracked via ANPR.
> In cities they can track with cameras.
> Using the internet, they can track your IP Address
> ...


But the real point here is that ItWillNeverWork seems to be predicating EVERYTHING on THEIR particular lifestyle choices.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 29, 2021)

magneze said:


> That isn't a good justification for anything.


You are thoroughly tracked already, so one more method of tracking isn't going to make much difference.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Unless you eradicate the virus altogether you will never stop it mutating. And besides, viruses tend to mutate in ways that make them less dangerous but more transmissable, so mutation is not actually a bad thing in the long run. Eventually we will have to learn to live with a less dangerous variant as the dominant strain, as we do with the flu.


#science.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

magneze said:


> I don't really see the issue with having some concerns about creeping authoritarianism and surveillance as a result of the measures which are understandably put in place as part of a pandemic.


Neither do I. We need to be watchful. But that doesn't mean resisting everything on that one principle. A balance has to be struck. And yes, it is quite possible that governments may try to abuse the situation to their advantage. But we can push back against that without simply rejecting wholesale good public health measures because they might become the thin end of a wedge.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

i dunno, it's hard to debate this stuff when it "could lead to communist china"


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> On proper ventilation? I have no problem with that.


No: "Private companies not taking simple precautions against the spread of coronavirus will effectively be injecting the virus in people who visit. We _do _know the long term effects of that, some of which are death."

You'd have been against mandatory smallpox vaccination, too then. Wasn't that just a one hundred and fifty year slippery path to where we've got now. They didn't know what be the harmful results of injecting that vaccine into little kiddies either, and the answer was ... none at all.  









						Smallpox and the story of vaccination | Science Museum
					

Edward Jenner's successful smallpox vaccination led to the global eradication of smallpox and the development of many more life-saving vaccines.




					www.sciencemuseum.org.uk


----------



## IC3D (Nov 29, 2021)

As this debate grinds along can someone come up with better working analogies than helmets, seatbelts and now firedoors 😆


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

IC3D said:


> As this debate grinds along can someone come up with better working analogies than helmets, seatbelts and now firedoors 😆


ah the slipping in of "debate"


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

IC3D said:


> As this debate grinds along can someone come up with better working analogies than helmets, seatbelts and now firedoors 😆


how about smallpox vaccinations?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

NoXion said:


> What change in the relationship between state and individual? Vaccine mandates happened all the way back in the days of George Washington. That particular horse has not only bolted, but died of old age in a field somewhere.



In the UK the last time the government tried to mandate vaccines was in the 1850s, and the law was changed soon after because people objected so much. We have progressed a lot since the 1850s and I don't think it is particularly great to go backwards.



> That infrastructure has already existed, since before the pandemic.



No it hasn't. I have never been forced to install an app on my phone that tracks me an acts as a permit on where I can go in my own country. Let alone one that is being designed so as to be interoperable with simillar apps all across Europe, and that will be linked to almost every aspect of my life, and all the data that is generated. Becuase that _is _the next stage.



> A vaccine passport system would allow businesses to make more informed decisions about protecting their customers. You're so laser-focused on the individual picture that you're failing to consider the real reasons why such things are being talked about. Lockdowns have done a massive number on a wide swathe of businesses, and it only makes sense that they would want to take precautions that could help to avoid another lockdown.



Yes, lockdowns were an aweful necessity at the time. But now we have vaccines for people to take, we should focus on convincing people to take them voluntarily. Once a high enough percentage of the population have been either vaccinated or acquired natural immunity from getting the virus, we should open up as usual, as we have done. There is absolutely no need for these passports.


----------



## magneze (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Neither do I. We need to be watchful. But that doesn't mean resisting everything on that one principle. A balance has to be struck. And yes, it is quite possible that governments may try to abuse the situation to their advantage. But we can push back against that without simply rejecting wholesale good public health measures because they might become the thin end of a wedge.


Absolutely but there's a debate to be had (perhaps not on this thread) about where that balance is. This thread might be better: Do you support an Austria-style lockdown of those not fully vaccinated against Covid-19?


Storm Fox said:


> You are thoroughly tracked already, so one more method of tracking isn't going to make much difference.


This is just silly. Sorry. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

Too many people are quoting me to be able to respond, so I will leave it at that for now.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> how about smallpox vaccinations?


Again, what about it?


----------



## NoXion (Nov 29, 2021)

Well when you include outright falsehoods that's no surprise. You're not being forced to install any apps.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> You are getting even more bonkers now.



Why? The rationale is the same. An existential threat that could be ameliorated if we cede some of our freedoms. Give me one good reason to not put on place population control that could not also be used to argue against forced vaccines.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 29, 2021)

magneze said:


> Absolutely but there's a debate to be had (perhaps not on this thread) about where that balance is. This thread might be better: Do you support an Austria-style lockdown of those not fully vaccinated against Covid-19?
> 
> This is just silly. Sorry. 🤷‍♂️


Why? If you own a smartphone then an authoritarian government can know exactly where you are. They don't need another app. There other methods I mentioned could be used too.


----------



## magneze (Nov 29, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Well when you include outright falsehoods that's no surprise. You're not being forced to install any apps.


I believe the point being made there is that any digital vaccine passport would effectively mean that you would need to install an app in order to go about normal daily life. So not forced and not yet, but ... pretty close.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Neither do I. We need to be watchful. But that doesn't mean resisting everything on that one principle. A balance has to be struck. And yes, it is quite possible that governments may try to abuse the situation to their advantage. But we can push back against that without simply rejecting wholesale good public health measures because they might become the thin end of a wedge.



I've said a number of times on this thread that I don't oppose the vaccine or masks or lockdowns or social distancing. I do oppose forcing people to inject things into their body they don't want there, and I do oppose making a two-tier society via a passport. That is a perfectly reasonable line in the sand.

Just out of interest, where would your own line be drawn? What would you view as going to far in fighting this virus?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> how about smallpox vaccinations?



Massively more dangerous than Covid-19


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> No it hasn't. I have never been forced to install an app on my phone that tracks me an acts as a permit on where I can go in my own country. Let alone one that is being designed so as to be interoperable with simillar apps all across Europe, and that will be linked to almost every aspect of my life, and all the data that is generated. Becuase that _is _the next stage.



No one is being forced to install any apps, you can get a paper copy of your vaccine passport, if required.

The vaccine passport is on the NHS app, which doesn't track you.

Even the NHS Covid-19 app, doesn't actually track you, for example, at home or in a public space.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 29, 2021)

magneze said:


> I believe the point being made there is that any digital vaccine passport would effectively mean that you would need to install an app in order to go about normal daily life. So not forced and not yet, but ... pretty close.



Well that all depends on whether or not it's compulsory for all businesses to implement. The current government has been loathe to act, so I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## magneze (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Why? If you own a smartphone then an authoritarian government can know exactly where you are. They don't need another app. There other methods I mentioned could be used too.


No, you said "just one more method of tracking isn't going to make much difference". The ongoing debate about digital privacy is happening for a reason, because what's happening right now is not ok. Just because you don't care (but you really should), doesn't mean others also should not care.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Well when you include outright falsehoods that's no surprise. You're not being forced to install any apps.



What do you think of what they are trialling in Australia? Do you not see it as likely that this will be rolled out elsewhere if successful?



> Intrastate travel within Australia is also severely restricted. And the government of South Australia, one of the country’s six states, developed and is now testing an app as Orwellian as any in the free world to enforce its quarantine rules. *Returning travelers quarantining at home will be forced to download an app that combines facial recognition and geolocation. The state will text them at random times, and thereafter they will have 15 minutes to take a picture of their face in the location where they are supposed to be. Should they fail, the local police department will be sent to follow up in person.* “We don’t tell them how often or when, on a random basis they have to reply within 15 minutes,” Premier Steven Marshall explained. “I think every South Australian should feel pretty proud that we are the national pilot for the home-based quarantine app.”


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 29, 2021)

magneze said:


> No, you said "just one more method of tracking isn't going to make much difference". The ongoing debate about digital privacy is happening for a reason, because what's happening right now is not ok. Just because you don't care (but you really should), doesn't mean others also should not care.


Do you own a smartphone. Bin it
Why are you on the internet? They are tracking you now.
Yes there should be a debate on the and it should be curtailed. But installing one more app isn't going to make any difference to the current level of surveillance, but can make a big difference to public health.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No one is being forced to install any apps, you can get a paper copy of your vaccine passport, if required.
> 
> The vaccine passport is on the NHS app, which doesn't track you.
> 
> Even the NHS Covid-19 app, doesn't actually track you, for example, at home or in a public space.



See my previous previous post to NoXion


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Do you own a smartphone. Bin it
> Why are you on the internet? They are tracking you now.
> Yes there should be a debate on the and it should be curtailed. But installing one more app isn't going to make any difference to the current level of surveillance, but can make a big difference to public health.



Salami tactics is how it happens. One tiny slice of your liberty taken away at a time until it's too late to stop.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

Also nobody is 'being forced' to have a vaccine here, and general mandatory vaccination is not at all on the cards in the UK. I work in the NHS, and if I didn't want to be vaccinated I could leave my job, which I admit is a shit position or choice to be in for some people and the line between forced/not forced is grey there, but I do think some of the language being used smacks of people being tied down and injected against their will.

And lots of people on here are against mandatory vaccination for NHS and care staff (personally I'm reluctantly for that), and plenty of us have argued against vaccine passports as well, but again I think some of the language being used is a bit bonkers around this, and is hard to untangle from the 5G tracking nanobots stuff that sounds very similar so is going to get some harsh answers.

Not sure the 'everything already tracks you anyway' is a very useful or good line to go down either tbh.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

IC3D said:


> As this debate grinds along can someone come up with better working analogies than helmets, seatbelts and now firedoors 😆


Tell you what. If you don't think those are good analogies, a) tell us why, and b) come up with something you think is more appropriate. Otherwise we're just playing Ideas Whack-a-mole


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> how about smallpox vaccinations?


Well, back when I was a child, I had a mandated smallpox vaccination ...
... which is part of the reason why & how Smallpox was eradicated, worldwide.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Too many people are quoting me to be able to respond, so I will leave it at that for now.


That should tell you something. Even though it is, perhaps, very _convenient_ from your point of view...


----------



## NoXion (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What do you think of what they are trialling in Australia? Do you not see it as likely that this will be rolled out elsewhere if successful?



Even if it is successful (no guarantees on that I feel), that honestly sounds way above the competency level of this country's administration. Who the hell is going to run that kind of thing over here? Do you not remember the utter shambles that was our test and trace program?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I've said a number of times on this thread that I don't oppose the vaccine or masks or lockdowns or social distancing. I do oppose forcing people to inject things into their body they don't want there, and I do oppose making a two-tier society via a passport. That is a perfectly reasonable line in the sand.
> 
> Just out of interest, where would your own line be drawn? What would you view as going to far in fighting this virus?


Each of those, individually, _might_ be a "perfectly reasonable" line in the sand. But when you stand against both some form of mandatory vaccination, AND some form of mandatory control to ensure infected people don't spread it widely, it crosses that line of reasonableness. I think you might be making the mistake of seeing this as a series of binary choices.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Also nobody is 'being forced' to have a vaccine here, and general mandatory vaccination is not at all on the cards in the UK. I work in the NHS, and if I didn't want to be vaccinated I could leave my job, which I admit is a shit position or choice to be in for some people and the line between forced/not forced is grey there, but I do think some of the language being used smacks of people being tied down and injected against their will.
> 
> And lots of people on here are against mandatory vaccination for NHS and care staff (personally I'm reluctantly for that), and plenty of us have argued against vaccine passports as well, but again I think some of the language being used is a bit bonkers around this, and is hard to untangle from the 5G tracking nanobots stuff that sounds very similar so is going to get some harsh answers.
> 
> Not sure the 'everything already tracks you anyway' is a very useful or good line to go down either tbh.



Austria isn't that far away though, and we are not so different from them. The rest of the post I have a degree sympathy with. It can be difficult to disentangle the loons from genuine concerns because even a loon says something true sometimes. That's how their views perpetuate. 

We still need to confront the threats that do exist however, and that involves conversation that may be speculative at times. Mockery at the mere suggestion of the potential for authoritarian abuse does not help. (I'm not accusing you of being mocking, by the way. It's a general point)


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Austria isn't that far away though, and we are not so different from them. The rest of the post I have a degree sympathy with. It can be difficult to disentangle the loons from genuine concerns because even a loon says something true sometimes. That's how their views perpetuate.
> 
> We still need to confront the threats that do exist however, and that involves conversation that may be speculative at times. Mockery at the mere suggestion of the potential for authoritarian abuse does not help. (I'm not accusing you of being mocking, by the way. It's a general point)


It's also a straw man.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> That should tell you something. Even though it is, perhaps, very _convenient_ from your point of view...



It tells me my view is a contentious one on this corner of the internet. Nothing more, nothing less. As it stands I don't think I have missed out on replying to any major points.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Even if it is successful (no guarantees on that I feel), that honestly sounds way above the competency level of this country's administration. Who the hell is going to run that kind of thing over here? Do you not remember the utter shambles that was our test and trace program?



This is the only ray of sunshine I see right now. The sheer incompetence of our 'leaders' might well turn out to be a saving grace. I'd rather not rely on that alone though.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's also a straw man.



Bringing up Austria?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Bringing up Austria?


No, the idea that the claimed mockery of your views somehow validates them.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What do you think of what they are trialling in Australia? Do you not see it as likely that this will be rolled out elsewhere if successful?


Better that being forcefully quarantined.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Each of those, individually, _might_ be a "perfectly reasonable" line in the sand. But when you stand against both some form of mandatory vaccination, AND some form of mandatory control to ensure infected people don't spread it widely, it crosses that line of reasonableness. I think you might be making the mistake of seeing this as a series of binary choices.



So both might be a line in the sand individually, but combined together they become less of a line in the sand? How does that work? Surely both together is even worse than either one on their own.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> No, the idea that the claimed mockery of your views somehow validates them.



I never said that.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> So both might be a line in the sand individually, but combined together they become less of a line in the sand? How does that work? Surely both together is even worse than either one on their own.


I really don't think you're debating this in good faith. You're clearly arguing from a very fixed premise, and only interested in contemplating anything that fits your - somewhat binary - view around liberty. We're going around in circles here.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Better that being forcefully quarantined.



I would disagree. Once a quarantine/lockdown is over you are free to go about your daily life. An app such as that has the very real potential of becoming a permanent feature.


----------



## stdP (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Why? If you own a smartphone then an authoritarian government can know exactly where you are. They don't need another app. There other methods I mentioned could be used too.



Being able to use cell site analysis to say that Storm Fox takes the 08:15 in to Waterloo isn't quite the same thing as knowing the names, addresses and psychological profile of everyone you converse with. But from your previous posts you seem to think that because it's theoretically possible for this to happen already with a fair bit of work, then there's a) no point fighting against further encroachment and b) you have no problem making it mandatory for everybody. Just because you've given up doesn't mean privacy isn't a cause worth caring about.

With a bit of technical know-how and effort it's relatively trivial to stop most drive-by tracking attempts. De-googling a smartphone is more technically involved but also possible for those who care about it.

FWIW I got a (paper-based) vaccine passport when it looked like I might need it to visit Wales but I've not used it yet. I've not yet considered doing any other activity that might require it. I can support it as a temporary measure, but I also worry about the infrastructure being put in place for "if you don't show me your medical history you're not coming in".

A lot of this argument misses the forest for the trees IMHO though. Maybe it's just me, but I don't see why having the vaccine gives anyone special rights to do anything. Whilst vaccines significantly reduce virus transmission as far as anyone can tell, they're not 100% proof against it, so I think this attitude of "vaccinated == completely safe" is a very dangerous one - to me it's an incentivisation technique that's got out of hand. If you want to be doing realistic tracking of people carrying the virus, vaccinated or not, then you need to be doing regular testing still. Similar faulty logic was involved with the "bluetooth proximity testing == you've got plague" as people tried to do pandemic measures on the cheap.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I really don't think you're debating this in good faith. You're clearly arguing from a very fixed premise, and only interested in contemplating anything that fits your - somewhat binary - view around liberty. We're going around in circles here.



I'm arguing in complete good faith. It's possible we are talking past each other though, so maybe we should just pick up the conversation another time.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What do you think of what they are trialling in Australia? Do you not see it as likely that this will be rolled out elsewhere if successful?



No, not by the UK government, which doesn't mandate the use of vaccine passports in England, never mandated the NHS Covid-19 app to be installed, and has never mandated ID cards. Even the Coronavirus Act is time limited, and subject to parliamentary renewal every six months. 

You are just making giant leaps into paranoia.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

What I find annoying with this control/State surveillance etc fixation that's really common among some parts of the left (especially the sub-cultural bits), and is a big feature of the anti-vaccine/conspiracy theory crowd is its simplistic assumption that the State and governments are just itching to track and control everyone with this stuff.

Which when you look at it is patently not at all that simple. Here there's a really strong ideological commitment to 'individual freedom' (especially in the Tory party) and largely the government is strongly resisting any of these mandates etc. and has done (or at least parts of the State and establishment have) historically with things like identity cards as well.

I think it's also fair to say that the resistance to the tracking/mandate/compulsion kinda stuff is one of the things that's been constant from the UK government all the way through this pandemic, and that position is partly why there have been so many deaths here. So when someone goes on about how they're gagging to monitor us it comes across as slightly wrong footed and a little bit comedic sometimes.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> No, not by the UK government, which doesn't mandate the use of vaccine passports in England, never mandated the NHS Covid-19 app to be installed, and has never mandated ID cards. Even the Coronavirus Act is time limited, and subject to parliamentary renewal every six months.
> 
> You are just making giant leaps into paranoia.



So because something hasn't happened yet that means it won't happen in the future? Australia and Austria and any number of other liberal democracies are doing these things. What makes us so different?


----------



## NoXion (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What I find annoying with this control/State surveillance etc fixation that's really common among some parts of the left (especially the sub-cultural bits), and is a big feature of the anti-vaccine/conspiracy theory crowd is its simplistic assumption that the State and governments are just itching to track and control everyone with this stuff.
> 
> Which when you look at it is patently not at all that simple. Here there's a really strong ideological commitment to 'individual freedom' (especially in the Tory party) which is one of the things that made the response to the pandemic so slow and resulted in so many deaths. And largely the government is strongly resisting any of these mandates etc. and has done (or at least parts of the State and establishment have) historically with things like identity cards as well.
> 
> I think it's also fair to say that the resistance to the tracking/mandate/compulsion kinda stuff is one of the things that's been constant from the UK government all the way through this pandemic, and that position is partly why there have been so many deaths here. So when someone goes on about how they're gagging to monitor us it comes across as slightly wrong footed and a little bit comedic sometimes.



I wonder how the New Labour government would have reacted. They certainly were really big on ID cards.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> So because something hasn't happened yet that means it won't happen in the future? Australia and Austria and any number of other liberal democracies are doing these things. What makes us so different?



See LynnDoyleCooper's post just above yours.

And, get a grip.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I would disagree. Once a quarantine/lockdown is over you are free to go about your daily life. An app such as that has the very real potential of becoming a permanent feature.



I would think we will soon find that such an app can be by-passed by some clever coding or even deleted.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2021)

This discussion made me search back-issues of U75 fro "baked bean can RFID" - which I vaguely remembered being a "thing" in the Jazzz days - gawd noze what he'd be like now in the days of 5G and COVID - poor mad old sod ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> So because something hasn't happened yet that means it won't happen in the future? Australia and Austria and any number of other liberal democracies are doing these things. What makes us so different?


it's probably because tehy are trying to deal with a global pandemic.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's probably because tehy are trying to deal with a global pandemic.



We all are. The question is what makes Austria and Australia so different from us in the UK that would prevent us from going down the route they have gone down?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> We all are. The question is what makes Austria and Australia so different from us in the UK that would prevent us from going down the route they have gone down?


i have no idea but i think the end game being "horrific crimes against the person in the next century" and "slice by slice to China" is luancy. sorry.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What I find annoying with this control/State surveillance etc fixation that's really common among some parts of the left (especially the sub-cultural bits), and is a big feature of the anti-vaccine/conspiracy theory crowd is its simplistic assumption that the State and governments are just itching to track and control everyone with this stuff.
> 
> Which when you look at it is patently not at all that simple. Here there's a really strong ideological commitment to 'individual freedom' (especially in the Tory party) and largely the government is strongly resisting any of these mandates etc. and has done (or at least parts of the State and establishment have) historically with things like identity cards as well.
> 
> I think it's also fair to say that the resistance to the tracking/mandate/compulsion kinda stuff is one of the things that's been constant from the UK government all the way through this pandemic, and that position is partly why there have been so many deaths here. So when someone goes on about how they're gagging to monitor us it comes across as slightly wrong footed and a little bit comedic sometimes.





cupid_stunt said:


> See LynnDoyleCooper's post just above yours.



I take your point, but I personally am not convinced that this government (or any other for that matter) have a principled bone in their body. Relying on the principled, ideological convictions of Boris Johnson seems to me somewhat misguided.

I'm making a slight strawman of your argument, I admit, but the underlying point more broadly is that I see no reason in practice why this country would not do exactly the same as other countries that are for all intents and purposes the same as us. Are we that different from Austalia or Austria? If so why? Is it really just that the Torys are in power?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i have no idea but i think the end game being "horrific crimes against the person in the next century" and "slice by slice to China" is luancy. sorry.



You're dodging the question. The point cupid_stunt made was that no vaccine mandates or tracking apps were being implemented here yet, even if they are in Austria and Australia. My question is simple. What makes us so different to them? 

You responding with "it's probably because tehy are trying to deal with a global pandemic." fails to answer or even address the question.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I take your point, but I personally am not convinced that this government (or any other for that matter) have a principled bone in their body. Relying on the principled, ideological convictions of Boris Johnson seems to me somewhat misguided.
> 
> I'm making a slight strawman of your argument, I admit, but the underlying point more broadly is that I see no reason in practice why this country would not do exactly the same as other countries that are for all intents and purposes the same as us. Are we that different from Austalia or Austria? If so why? Is it really just that the Torys are in power?



Johnson is _highly _ideological; to free market capitalism, that is not going to change.

Two bits to the other stuff; could it happen here, and if it did is it such a massive deal as some make out?
Briefly I think yes it _could_, and then no, if it did it wouldn't be such a big deal as some make out. Maybe that second bit is where we differ more.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> I would think we will soon find that such an app can be by-passed by some clever coding or even deleted.



No doubt that's true even with China's social credit system. But there would always be legal consequences for getting caught. And I'd rather not have to break the law.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2021)

Storm Fox said:


> Do you have a mobile? They can triangulate your position from the Cell Towers it uses.
> Do you have a car. You are tracked via ANPR.
> In cities they can track with cameras.
> Using the internet, they can track your IP Address
> ...



cupboard 75


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> cupboard 75


prepper75


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Johnson is _highly _ideological; to free market capitalism, that is not going to change.



I would nuance that slightly and say that his allegiance is to Capital rather than simply free market capitalism. Capital is able to survive, and even thrive, under conditions that are far from either free or liberal. I've heard it said that Fascism is precisely the preservation of Capital's interests in the absense of a free market and liberal order.

I'm not sure what to think of that, but it makes sense as those with money and power at the top are only interested in free markets so long as they are rigged to their own advantage. If the conditions change then the ideology of free markets will be thrown aside in a second. If not by this government then some other.



> Two bits to the other stuff; could it happen here, and if it did is it such a massive deal as some make out?
> Briefly I think yes it _could_, and then no, if it did it wouldn't be such a big deal as some make out. Maybe that second bit is where we differ more.



This is definitely where we differ. I believe it is far beyond what is either a necessary or acceptible reaction to the pandemic. The risks outweigh the potential benefits.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> This is probably (IMO) the least helpful aspect of this forum, once the crowd have labelled a User then even when they make a valid point that would be quite ok from one of their mates the usual clever dicks pile in with _smart_ put downs, its very school playground


Oh, and BTW, _almost every_ new poster who turns up on here, and then in short order starts kvetching about what a horrible place it is, turns out to be a banned returner, who has taken considerable trouble to sign up again under a new ID and build up some kind of posting history, before starting off on the same tired old rant.

I say this only because, if you are not that particular poster, you'll probably want not to be misidentified as them. HTH. HAND


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I would disagree. Once a quarantine/lockdown is over you are free to go about your daily life. An app such as that has the very real potential of becoming a permanent feature.


What purpose would it serve?

Do you also reject tagging of people on remand?


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> This is definitely where we differ. I believe it is far beyond what is either a necessary or acceptible reaction to the pandemic. The risks outweigh the potential benefits.



Weighing up possible and completely speculative risks to 'freedom' in the future etc against unknown numbers of potential deaths _on top _of the 150,000+ we've had now (some, or even many, of which would have been avoidable with stricter measures earlier) is not an easy calculation to make, and surprised you seem so absolutely sure none of those measures to limit even more death and illness are worth it. It's also hard not to wonder how much of your position is about individual feelings and concerns about your 'liberty' to do what you want to do without those measures.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 29, 2021)

stdP said:


> Being able to use cell site analysis to say that Storm Fox takes the 08:15 in to Waterloo isn't quite the same thing as knowing the names, addresses and psychological profile of everyone you converse with. But from your previous posts you seem to think that because it's theoretically possible for this to happen already with a fair bit of work,


Cell phone triangulation is quite easy and has been around since at least the '90's.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Oh, and BTW, _almost every_ new poster who turns up on here, and then in short order starts kvetching about what a horrible place it is, turns out to be a banned returner, who has taken considerable trouble to sign up again under a new ID and build up some kind of posting history, before starting off on the same tired old rant.
> 
> I say this only because, if you are not that particular poster, you'll probably want not to be misidentified as them. HTH. HAND



Well I've been here 20 years no bans.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm also a bit confused by what you think is OK to do to protect public health.


----------



## elbows (Nov 29, 2021)

To thoroughly test attitudes towards vaccine passports, more time should probably be spent on the idea that such policies were often touted as an alternative to having to close those venues completely during especially nasty pandemic periods.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> What purpose would it serve?
> 
> Do you also reject tagging of people on remand?



What pupose would it serve to extend the usage of the app? Because power is irresistable to many, and such a system gives people power.

As for tagging, I think there is a difference between how we should treat criminals and how we should treat innocent people in the course of their everyday life.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

Aha!! So we just need to make it a criminal offence not to have a vaccine passport and then we can tag them


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well I've been here 20 years no bans.


Logic fail


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 29, 2021)

stdP said:


> Being able to use cell site analysis to say that Storm Fox takes the 08:15 in to Waterloo isn't quite the same thing as knowing the names, addresses and psychological profile of everyone you converse with.


That's what various social media sites are for, or at least could be repurposed for.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Weighing up possible and completely speculative risks to 'freedom' in the future etc against unknown numbers of potential deaths _on top _of the 150,000+ we've had now (some, or even many, of which would have been avoidable with stricter measures earlier) is not an easy calculation to make, and surprised you seem so absolutely sure none of those measures to limit even more death and illness are worth it. It's also hard not to wonder how much of your position is about individual feelings and concerns about your 'liberty' to do what you want to do without those measures.





LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm also a bit confused by what you think is OK to do to protect public health.



Well as I've said, I took the vaccine early on, and I've never been opposed to masks or the lockdowns. So, these are things that I see as acceptable responses to a very unique situation. 

But governments are known for using emergencies to gather new powers, and those powers are rarely ceded after they are taken. You just have to look at how the so-called war on terror was used as an excuse by governments all over the world to pass legislation eroding rights and increasing surveillance of their citizens. That's why I draw the line in the sand where I do.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well as I've said, I took the vaccine early on, and I've never been opposed to masks or the lockdowns. So, these are things that I see as acceptable responses to a very unique situation.
> 
> But governments are known for using emergencies to gather new powers, and those powers are rarely ceded after they are taken. You just have to look at how the so-called war on terror was used as an excuse by governments all over the world to pass legislation eroding rights and increasing surveillance of their citizens. That's why I draw the line in the sand where I do.



So not actual restrictions to freedom in the present like lockdowns and quarantine, but technological fixes that might enable future State control like apps and vaccine passports?


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 29, 2021)

IC3D said:


> better working analogies


The one about speed limits on the road is the best


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So not actual restrictions to freedom in the present like lockdowns and quarantine, but technological fixes that might enable future State control like apps and vaccine passports?



Broadly speaking yes. The devil's in the detail of course.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 29, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> The one about speed limits on the road is the best


Don't think I've had the pleasure. 

Much like the war on terror we have an enemy that doesn't acknowledge borders or rules of engagement. A simple system catogrising threat level that actually was nonsense and ditched . Limiting our freedom to protect our freedom,  blaming Americans for fucking things up.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 29, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Don't think I've had the pleasure.
> 
> Much like the war on terror we have an enemy that doesn't acknowledge borders or rules of engagement. A simple system catogrising threat level that actually was nonsense and ditched . Limiting our freedom to protect our freedom,  blaming Americans for fucking things up.


existentialist explained it, on another thread but the gist of it is a good one:

"And this is, I think, where "mandatory" has to come in. In exactly the same way that we don't say "oh, just drive as fast as you think is safe", but put in limits which are (ahem) broadly reflective of the level of risk on a particular stretch of road, rather than leave it to individual judgement, so there are times when we have to say "the collective good is better served by depriving you of that particular choice". And it exists everywhere, at some level. I won't claim it gets it right every time, but it's a start. And, perhaps not coincidentally, quite a lot of those strictures do end up applying particularly to young men, who tend to be more predisposed to thinking in terms of what THEY want to do than in the service of that collective good."


----------



## IC3D (Nov 29, 2021)

I'll give him that Chilli.s not bad. I will work on my war on terror one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2021)

There must surely be people out there who know damn well their reckless behaviour has made them a vector of Covid to vulnerable people ...
The sad thing is such people are likely not to be spotted by any analysis of contact-tracing data ... though perhaps such behaviour may ultimately be *inferred *...
If everyone cared as much as they should, we probably wouldn't be having this conversation ...


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2021)

magneze said:


> I don't really see the issue with having some concerns about creeping authoritarianism and surveillance as a result of the measures which are understandably put in place as part of a pandemic.



Yep. Just catching up with this and I liked the same IWNW's post you did.

He's not an antivaccer, conspiranoid nutter. TBH raises some valid questions. I'm not sold on the idea of vaccine passports to enter venues. Which venues. Who's holding the data and for how long etc.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

xenon said:


> Yep. Just catching up with this and I liked the same IWNW's post you did.
> 
> He's not an antivaccer, conspiranoid nutter. TBH raises some valid questions. I'm not sold on the idea of vaccine passports to enter venues. Which venues. Who's holding the data and for how long etc.


Those are good, constructive questions, and the sort which should always be asked. I rather feel that our interlocutor thinks he already has the answers, though...


----------



## elbows (Nov 29, 2021)

Anyway such policies would make more sense if the vaccines offered sterilising immunity. Since they dont, and vaccinated people can still catch and transmit the virus, I'm more likely to support the closure of venues instead, or at least the return of social distancing rules.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

xenon said:


> Yep. Just catching up with this and I liked the same IWNW's post you did.
> 
> He's not an antivaccer, conspiranoid nutter. TBH raises some valid questions. I'm not sold on the idea of vaccine passports to enter venues. Which venues. Who's holding the data and for how long etc.


Fair enough, but how are you about unvaccinated people with coronavirus entering enclosed spaces having large crowds?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 29, 2021)

elbows said:


> Anyway such policies would make more sense if the vaccines offered sterilising immunity. Since they dont, and vaccinated people can still catch and transmit the virus, I'm more likely to support the closure of venues instead, or at least the return of social distancing rules.


Yes, the whole overselling of the vaccine was so bloody stupid - even _*I*_ fell for it and visited my double-vaxxed friends and family one day back in the summer - where we were all unmasked and indoors some of the time - though my own health is a no-brainer given my lifestyle and my BIL was testing several times a week for work so effectively covered the rest of the family ...

I feel sorry for people running such venues, but I won't be visiting any time soon - even if I could be sure people were vaccinated - and the likes of Wetherspoons were already on my "list" ... no hardship for me because I never went to such places in any case ...


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What pupose would it serve to extend the usage of the app? Because power is irresistable to many, and such a system gives people power.
> 
> As for tagging, I think there is a difference between how we should treat criminals and how we should treat innocent people in the course of their everyday life.


Endangering life is a criminal offence.


----------



## elbows (Nov 29, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Yes, the whole overselling of the vaccine was so bloody stupid - even _*I*_ fell for it and visited my double-vaxxed friends and family one day back in the summer - where we were all unmasked and indoors some of the time - though my own health is a no-brainer given my lifestyle and my BIL was testing several times a week for work so effectively covered the rest of the family ...
> 
> I feel sorry for people running such venues, but I won't be visiting any time soon - even if I could be sure people were vaccinated - and the likes of Wetherspoons were already on my "list" ... no hardship for me because I never went to such places in any case ...


It would have been slightly less stupid if Delta hadnt come along, because that variant whittled away at vaccine efficacy but the governent didnt want to substantially change or even tweak their plans, apart from the 'freedom day' delay.


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> There must surely be people out there who know damn well their reckless behaviour has made them a vector of Covid to vulnerable people ...
> The sad thing is such people are likely not to be spotted by any analysis of contact-tracing data ... though perhaps such behaviour may ultimately be *inferred *...
> If everyone cared as much as they should, we probably wouldn't be having this conversation ...



This isn't realistic is it though. The things people can do are only mitigations, not surities. Wreckless or calase individuals going around knowingly infected and passing it on I would thingk, are a minority of the possible transmission vectors


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Fair enough, but how are you about unvaccinated people with coronavirus entering enclosed spaces having large crowds?



People who are knowingly infected shouldn't be going to any venues, other than for emergencies. i.e. hospital.

It's a good idea to take an LFT at least before going to such venues. It's not a practicle option for me unfortunately but I don't disagree with the advice.

The bit I'm not sold on is checking vaccine status as a prerequesit to enter venues.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 29, 2021)

Again fair enough, although I'm not sure how much difference there is between checking vaccine status and checking covid status (which I presume would be needed otherwise the fundi anti-vaxxers/anti-maskers would just lie to get in). 

Doesn't hugely affect me I have to say because I'm not planning on going anywhere with crowds.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 29, 2021)

xenon said:


> The bit I'm not sold on is checking vaccine status as a prerequesit to enter venues.


Lots of places require you to show a ticket before you can get in so what's the difference?

At airports not only do you need a ticket but you are also checked to make sure you're not taking anything dangerous on board with you. Again what's the difference?


----------



## stdP (Nov 29, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Cell phone triangulation is quite easy and has been around since at least the '90's.



I'm not sure what you thought there was in my post to make you think I'd suggested anything to the contrary. But it requires access to the mast data (generally only telcos and government agencies) and, if you're worried about it being used to track whether you attended a demonstration or whatever, it's easily circumvented by leaving your phone at home.



Storm Fox said:


> That's what various social media sites are for, or at least could be repurposed for.



Many commonly installed phone applications (e.g. WhatsApp) already send a list of your contacts to the lizard mothership.



LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So not actual restrictions to freedom in the present like lockdowns and quarantine, but technological fixes that might enable future State control like apps and vaccine passports?



Broadly the same for me too. It's a much wider topic covering pretty much everything, but I'm wary of data fetishists of practically any political stripe (someone's already mentioned Blair's attempt at ID cards, another attempted power grab by a control freak IMHO) but my primary concern (well before the pandemic was even a thing) has largely been the privatisation of the NHS and the ideological move to "for-profit" healthcare, of which the data brokers are a hugely profitable part. But that's a discussion for another time, it has perhaps reached the limit of this thread to contain it and might be better off being hived off in to its own thread. Suffice to say it's a bit of a wild west out there and lots of questions about who collects this data and what they are able to do with it remains unanswered.



elbows said:


> Anyway such policies would make more sense if the vaccines offered sterilising immunity. Since they dont, and vaccinated people can still catch and transmit the virus, I'm more likely to support the closure of venues instead, or at least the return of social distancing rules.



As I mentioned above, this is my biggest concern re: the specifics of vaccine passports (and, at a larger scale, vaccines in general): complacency. Sure, they're a hugely effective weapon in the fight against diseases, but they should never be the sole focus, and as the covid vaccines don't 100% stop transmission they shouldn't be used as a free pass that assumes that they do.



two sheds said:


> Fair enough, but how are you about unvaccinated people with coronavirus entering enclosed spaces having large crowds?



About the same as I am for vaccinated people entering closed spaces having large crowds: excessively wary. I know that most people aren't excessively stupid and have had at least one vaccine, but I also know that some people are stupid and stopped taking any precautions whatsoever when they _did_ get their vaccine.



WouldBe said:


> Lots of places require you to show a ticket before you can get in so what's the difference?
> 
> At airports not only do you need a ticket but you are also checked to make sure you're not taking anything dangerous on board with you. Again what's the difference?



Neither of these are medical procedures though, and are largely elective. You could very well get a nice large helping of hyperbole and say that, since you need to get a ticket for the bus, that's the same as providing your fingerprints, a blood sample and a full genomic sequence. There's degrees of what should and shouldn't be necessary here which I think is largely what this debate is about.

(Just in case anyone is in doubt or doesn't know my posting history, I had my booster jab last week and I'd be prepared to believe in god if it would allow me to pray for a special place in hell for the anti-vaccine nutters; preferably one where they suffer eternal smallpox, polio, etc)


----------



## existentialist (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well I've been here 20 years no bans.


See the bit where I talked about _new posters_ rocking up and starting to moan. I *know* you've been moaning about Urban for years, because you've been doing it ever since I arrived (and presumably before)


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 29, 2021)

stdP said:


> I'm not sure what you thought there was in my post to make you think I'd suggested anything to the contrary. But it requires access to the mast data (generally only telcos and government agencies)


I thought we were on about government getting access to be able to track people.  



stdP said:


> Neither of these are medical procedures though, and are largely elective.


Didn't say they were medical procedures. Last time I checked going to the footy, cinema or clubbing were all elective. No one is forcing you to go.


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 29, 2021)

Aside from the grifters and the hardcore Bill-Gates-controls-the-vaxxed-sheeple-from-his-Space-Jew-Death-Star loons, I reckon the majority of anti-vaxxers are motivated by a sense of outrage that their privileged lifestyles are being slightly curtailed. 
People chat nonsense about "tyranny", "this vile regime" and make absurd comparisons with the Holocaust. They know very little of real tyranny.

The highest proportion of ‘vaccine hesitant’ citizens (even before Covid) are in Europe, the USA and Australia. In developing world countries, people appreciate the value of vaccines as they are confronted with the effects of disease – there's a much higher take-up rate. 
Who now in the UK knows of a friend/relative/neighbour with polio? I can think of one person I know. In the early C20th there would’ve been more. The rarity is due to the success of vaccination.

Where is the harm in wearing a mask for 30 minutes or so? I rather like wearing one outdoors now in the cold weather, stops my nose going red. The opposition to vaccine checks for mass entertainment events and travel, it’s hardly a major imposition, but it’s a change to the normal freedoms that people have come to expect and take for granted. 

Older people (I would include myself in this category) seem to be more mask-compliant and that, I would guess, is due to them being at greater risk, but also because they are old enough to recall a period before the extraordinary wealth most of us now have in a consumer society. I don’t have personal recollections of WW2 but heard about it from relatives.

During WW2 ID cards were mandatory, as were ration books, petrol restrictions, conscription, and this lasted until the early 1950s. 

I don’t get why some people can’t understand that in a time of (inter)national crisis there are certain freedoms that must be temporarily restricted. As has been said by other posters here, It is not in Capital’s interests to impose permanent restrictions on the retail /entertainment sector. Especially not our abysmal ‘libertarian’ government.


----------



## killer b (Nov 29, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I reckon the majority of anti-vaxxers are motivated by a sense of outrage that their privileged lifestyles are being slightly curtailed.


the data suggests you're wrong here - anti-vaccine sentiment is more common in deprived and minority ethnic communities, and among the young.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

killer b said:


> the data suggests you're wrong here - anti-vaccine sentiment is more common in deprived and minority ethnic communities, and among the young.



I think there's a difference between people that are hesitant or resistant to having the vaccine and those that are 'anti-vaxxers' as such tbh, and also those against restrictions which afaik isn't the demographic you mention.


----------



## killer b (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I think there's a difference between people that are hesitant or resistant to having the vaccine and those that are 'anti-vaxxers' as such tbh, and also those against restrictions which afaik isn't the demographic you mention.


Show me some data that shows the anti-vaxxers to be a substantially different demographic then, cause otherwise it's just reckons.

It'd be really convenient if it was a phenomenon restricted to loudmouth wealthy boomers, but unfortunately it isn't.


----------



## LDC (Nov 29, 2021)

killer b said:


> Show me some data that shows the anti-vaxxers to be a substantially different demographic then, cause otherwise it's just reckons.
> 
> It'd be really convenient if it was a phenomenon restricted to loudmouth wealthy boomers, but unfortunately it isn't.



It's not restricted to one group, there's different subsets with different reasons and behaviours, and iirc the vaccine hesitant or skeptical ones are the demographics you mentioned (BAME and poor) but the ideological anti-vaxxers/anti-lockdown conspiracy 'theory' types that are producing most of the stuff we talk about here mostly isn't them. Fair enough it's reckons as I'm posting now, but there have been some studies (maybe even posted on here ages ago?) looking at this I'm sure.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's not restricted to one group, there's different subsets with different reasons and behaviours, and iirc the vaccine hesitant or skeptical ones are the demographics you mentioned (BAME and poor) but the ideological anti-vaxxers/anti-lockdown conspiracy 'theory' types that are producing most of the stuff we talk about here mostly isn't them. Fair enough it's reckons as I'm posting now, but there have been some studies (maybe even posted on here ages ago?) looking at this I'm sure.



The two vaccine hesitant people I know aren’t of the loon variety. Or at least they don’t express wild theories. Neither are known to each other but I think there might be a Xtian element behind both.


----------



## killer b (Nov 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's not restricted to one group, there's different subsets with different reasons and behaviours, and iirc the vaccine hesitant or skeptical ones are the demographics you mentioned (BAME and poor) but the ideological anti-vaxxers/anti-lockdown conspiracy 'theory' types that are producing most of the stuff we talk about here mostly isn't them. Fair enough it's reckons as I'm posting now, but there have been some studies (maybe even posted on here ages ago?) looking at this I'm sure.


presumably your ideological anti-vaxxers are a subset of the 4% who responded negatively to vaccines in the ONS vaccine hesitancy survey? because if they are they're still mostly drawn from poor and BAME demographics. The rich and the over 50s are all on 98-99% pro-vaccine.


----------



## stdP (Nov 29, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> I thought we were on about government getting access to be able to track people.



There's more than one form of tracking, and more people doing it than just governments. In the case of the UK I'm probably less worried about the government than private companies (which are generally far less transparent than the government, although the current incumbents of Westminster are working to make themselves ever more opaque), especially of the sort that's used to "nudge" people to vote in the way the highest bidder wants people to behave (Cambridge Analytica being the most infamous example but many others including Google and especially Facebook do the same sort of thing). Already you have things like health and driving insurance premiums tied to tracking metadata (do they go for a run, do they drink, do they hang around with smokers, do they know any drug dealers, do they habitually drive too fast etc etc), so for me it's not a big leap to get from where we already are to surveillance capitalism becoming the expected norm.



WouldBe said:


> Didn't say they were medical procedures. Last time I checked going to the footy, cinema or clubbing were all elective. No one is forcing you to go.



And aside from going to the cinema twice, I haven't done anything of the sort. But do you think people should be able to be subjected to medical procedures in order to do these things, and where do you or don't you draw the line...? Regardless, trying to sway back on topic I think the point I and IWNW are worried about is, once the apparatus for forcing everyone to be tracked is built and placed in to either public or private hands, will it ever be dismantled? My inner Winston Smith says it's a lot of power to have over people and both the current government are the private sector love hoovering up this stuff, so no it won't. Thus I'm not a fan of the apparatus being built in the first place when i think there's better ways to tackle the pandemic (such as a test and trace program that's not shambolic).

I didn't realise this position puts me in to what many seem to think is loonspud territory but I have to say I'm a bit surprised at the laying in to people for not being all gung-ho about vaccine passports


----------



## pogofish (Nov 29, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> It’s totally unfair to expect retail staff to police the mask policy. What it maybe needs is for local authorities to be given the same powers they have for licensing conditions for pubs/clubs  so they can stipulate a minimum number of door staff needed for each outlet to do the job of enforcement.



Back in an earlier stage of lockdown, I was queuing in my local supermarket and watched a store manager giving the store’s big, bad, badged/licenced, knuckledragger of a doorman a bit of sage advice:

”look ….., I know it strictly says that people should be shoping on their own but when you see two people shopping together and one looks a bit old and frail or has some trouble moving, it is absolutely the right thing to think that one of them may be in need of a little help and the other is helping them. Ejecting them really isn’t a good idea as it can get us a very bad name.”

Oh… dear…!

I somehow don’t think that retail is getting the cream of the crop just now?


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 29, 2021)

I know a few "vaccine hesitant" people. A few at work (not any more, they've all left, 4 or 5 staff, all young women fwiw). A couple of my son's friend's parents, the "wellness" hipstery ones. That's it. Nobody I speak to seems to care much about a 'vaccine passport'.

But nor do I tbh, I was more exercised about the care staff thing. And I agree this is all probably the thin end of a very bad wedge but am struggling to care any more. With a human population set to top 10 billion in my lifetime, just as our long-earned climate crisis starts to really bite, I think "individual freedom" looks more and more like an anachronism. I suspect we (and our descendents) are going to have to give up a lot of previously valued individual freedoms over the next few generations, if human life is to continue on this planet at all.

Sorry, it's been a long day...

The problem for me isn't "vaccine passports" tbh, this is a least-worst solution to the problem of protecting vulnerable people in public places. If there's a better solution I'd love to hear it.


----------



## xenon (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The two vaccine hesitant people I know aren’t of the loon variety. Or at least they don’t express wild theories. Neither are known to each other but I think there might be a Xtian element behind both.



The few vaccine dodgers I know, family members, arent loon's either. Aged from mid 20s to 50.

A mate mid 40s, also said he won't be getting the booster. Enough is enough kinda thing, he's had covid as well.

White WC mostly, MC I guess couple of them.

Just anicdata but FWIW.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Ok, fine well if the state now how authority over what you do with your body, would you support limits on the number of children a person can have? Climate change is after all an existential threat, so we should probably ensure people need a licence to have children. Would you be be opposed to that?





cupid_stunt said:


> You are getting even more bonkers now.





mojo pixy said:


> With a human population set to top 10 billion in my lifetime, just as our long-earned climate crisis starts to really bite, I think "individual freedom" looks more and more like an anachronism. I suspect we (and our descendents) are going to have to give up a lot of previously valued individual freedoms over the next few generations, if human life is to continue on this planet at all.



See how my post isn't so bonkers after all, cupid_stunt ? Can you see how the direction of travel in technological development, when combined with other social and ecological pressures, could result in some very concerning tendencies? Throw in a precedent-setting change in the relationship between state and individual in regards to bodily autonomy, and you get something quite terrifying.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> See how my post isn't so bonkers after all, cupid_stunt ? Can you see how the direction of travel in technological development, when combined with other social and ecological pressures, could result in some very concerning tendencies?



It sort of is. Like the US Rifle Association fighting tooth and nail to keep their ‘rights’ regardless of kids turning up to schools and slaughtering each other. It’s a similar position. 
Neither the UK or US are turning into China any time soon.


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 29, 2021)

Tyranny (I hate that word but whatever) or not, by this point much shit hitting the fan environmentally is basically inevitable isnt it. That's going to have consequences for most people's individual freedom, even if we suddenly lived in a socialist utopia tomorrow.

Actually now I think of it, most Socialist Utopias I can imagine would rely on a lot of individuals sacrificing a fair amount of freedom. The question is, for what purposes is it OK for the state or even just the community, to _make_ individuals give up those freedoms?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> It sort of is. Like the US Rifle Association fighting tooth and nail to keep their ‘rights’ regardless of kids turning up to schools and slaughtering each other. It’s a similar position.



In what way is it similar?



> Neither the UK or US are turning into China any time soon.



Soon? Maybe not. But it depends what your time horizon is. I think it is possible that in 100 years we will all be some form of China.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> In what way is it similar?



The loss of an individual ‘right’ as a public health measure to protect the bigger picture. 
Eg- kids being able to go to school without being shot or immu-compromised people being allowed some kind of life.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> The loss of an individual ‘right’ as a public health measure to protect the bigger picture.
> Eg- kids being able to go to school without being shot or immu-compromised people being allowed some kind of life.



Ok, I understand what you are saying now, thank you.

So my question here would be where is the red line? Or is there one? What would be going too far in regards to giving up individual freedoms for the greater good?

Is it population control in the face of climate change? Or is that perfectly acceptable? If it is acceptable then what would be considered by yourself as going too far?

What rights are non-negotiable if not bodily autonomy?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Tyranny (I hate that word but whatever) or not, by this point much shit hitting the fan environmentally is basically inevitable isnt it. That's going to have consequences for most people's individual freedom, even if we suddenly lived in a socialist utopia tomorrow.
> 
> Actually now I think of it, most Socialist Utopias I can imagine would rely on a lot of individuals sacrificing a fair amount of freedom. The question is, for what purposes is it OK for the state or even just the community, to _make_ individuals give up those freedoms?



I have the same question for you as I asked Magnus above. What would be considered going too far in this regard? Are _all _rights now off the table?


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I have the same question for you as I asked Magnus above. What would be considered going too far in this regard? Are _all _rights now off the table?



Too much about this is challenging too many of my long-held notions, and I'm a bit lost tbh.
I don't want people to die unneccessarily, and I don't want a society where vulnerable people can't just go out and do things freely.
I honestly don't know.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Ok, I understand what you are saying now, thank you.
> 
> So my question here would be where is the red line? Or is there one? What would be going too far in regards to giving up individual freedoms for the greater good?
> 
> ...



Funnily enough it tends to be the individual freedom types who (not saying you) are pro life until it comes to vaccines. 

As for me, I’m not wildly panicking as I have said (and others have put more succinctly) the Conservatives aren’t committed to becoming autocratic. They’re cunts in their own way but the last thing they would want to curtail would be the ability to spend money. They are acting in the interests of pro business rather than curtailing freedom. IMHO.They’re not ideologically committed to what you fear. And it wouldn’t reflect the desires of their constituency.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I don't inject a seatbelt into my body. Seatbelts are a temporary inconvenience. Vaccines are a whole different thing, and it is completely unethical to force people to repeatedly put something in their body that we still do not have the long-term data on. So let people decide individually what to do. If you are worried about the virus more than you are the vaccine then take the vaccine. I have.



Cool, booked in for Saturday.


----------



## prunus (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Ok, I understand what you are saying now, thank you.
> 
> So my question here would be where is the red line? Or is there one? What would be going too far in regards to giving up individual freedoms for the greater good?
> 
> ...



No rights are non-negotiable, societies can make whatever compacts they want.

In any case, I don’t think your bodily autonomy stance here is truly non-negotiable. It’s just that you consider the loss of it to be too high a price for the personal and societal benefits it confers - ie you don’t think Covid and its effects are serious enough for you to breach some specious idea of ‘bodily autonomy’.

If it had a 100% mortality rate like eg rabies, or even just 30% like MERS, I think you’d be right behind any measures designed to reduce infection and or transmission.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

prunus said:


> Selfish, childish, wilfully blind, hiding behind ‘principles’.  You’ll protest, but it is so.



Well, that got sinister quickly.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 29, 2021)

Sorry am I missing something here or are folk here implying IWNW is a loon because he doesn't think forcing vaccines on people is ethical?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Sorry am I missing something here or are folk here implying IWNW is a loon because he doesn't think forcing vaccines on people is ethical?



I think some of my rhetoric when I first started posting on the thread was a bit hyperbolic, and so leading people to think I was onboard with the full-on loonquakery that is out there. Hopefully I've clarified what my views are.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Sorry am I missing something here or are folk here implying IWNW is a loon because he doesn't think forcing vaccines on people is ethical?



I don’t think he’s a loon. But he thinks vaccine passports will lead to us becoming China.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don’t think he’s a loon. But he thinks vaccine passports will lead to us becoming China.



I think China entered the chat at around post #5802. Metaphorically speaking, that is.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don’t think he’s a loon. But he thinks vaccine passports will lead to us becoming China.



Clearly missed the memo that the u75 "anti-power" stance was a LARPer pose.
Read the FAQs, dammit!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I don’t think he’s a loon. But he thinks vaccine passports will lead to us becoming China.


As he says it was hyperbole. I'm 100 per cent not in favour of forcing folk to be vaccinated and I think vaccine passport could be a thin end of a shite wedge potentially. Notice I haven't mentioned China, though.


----------



## prunus (Nov 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> Well, that got sinister quickly.
> 
> View attachment 298736



Apologies, I may have got somewhat overwrought there, but I’m travelling across the country on public transport for the first time in ages (train, tube, bus) and the number of people not making the smallest of effort (ie wearing a sodding mask) just causes bile to rise up at my fellow humans. I may have somewhat splattered that here.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> As he says it was hyperbole. I'm 100 per cent not in favour of forcing folk to be vaccinated and I think vaccine passport could be a thin end of a shite wedge potentially. Notice I haven't mentioned China, though.



I sort of agree with them. Both the vaccines and the passports. It protects the most vulnerable so to me it’s about community. For the Conservatives it’s about limiting business closures but sometimes the two sides concur yet for differing reasons.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

prunus said:


> Apologies, I may have got somewhat overwrought there, but I’m travelling across the country on public transport for the first time in ages (train, tube, bus) and the number of people not making the smallest of effort (ie wearing a sodding mask) just causes bile to rise up at my fellow humans. I may have somewhat splattered that here.



Nae bother.  I find myself doing it too.
It still chills me that we are moving towards a "papers carrying" society, though, and how little it took when things like ID cards were considered weird an un-British even in Blair's day.

The underlying lack of trust that fuels anti-vaxxers is unfortunately the same one that tips people towards authoritarianism.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I think some of my rhetoric when I first started posting on the thread was a bit hyperbolic, and so leading people to think I was onboard with the full-on loonquakery that is out there. Hopefully I've clarified what my views are.


I think if you had posted in the vaccine passport or austria lockdown thread the reaction would have been different.

Could we now have more loons to laugh at pretty please?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Why? The rationale is the same. An existential threat that could be ameliorated if we cede some of our freedoms. Give me one good reason to not put on place population control that could not also be used to argue against forced vaccines.



Only works if you actually consider it an existential threat.


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 29, 2021)

In all honesty what really bothers me is how many people here (in the UK) seem willing to put their own comfort and convenience before other people's actual health and wellbeing. Not a majority, but a very sizable minority, and that's shit. It should be a tiny, ostracized minority, but even though it's not everyone, it is every_where_.

That's not even about vaccines as much as it is about masks and distancing, general self-limiting behaviour for other people's benefit. The problem is that we have a society teeming with uncaring, selfish fuckers who won't make small sacrifices for others because _Why should I?_ That's why we need some kind of .. thing .. that those fuckers can't fuck up - just so that another minority of people aren't restricted to their homes for the forseeable future. And that _is_ going to mean some kind of compulsion for everyone, at some point - whether lockdowns, masks or vaccines. Because it will have to - not because of State Power, but because of uncaring, selfish fuckers who need to be made to do the right thing 

That's not aimed at anyone posting here. But it is the soup we're all swimming in.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I sort of agree with them. Both the vaccines and the passports. It protects the most vulnerable so to me it’s about community. For the Conservatives it’s about limiting business closures but sometimes the two sides concur yet for differing reasons.


The most vulnerable in terms of physical health though, I don't think it wise to throw every other definition of vulnerable out the window as temp restrictions and measures etc often become permanent ones.

Think about why there is sometimes higher levels of vaccine hesitancy among ethnic minorities for example- for very valid reasons like medical racism, mistrust of the state and it's institutions generally, and stuff like that drug trial Pfizer ran on some african children that killed a number of them still being in living memory. Now to add to that- you must carry your vaccine paper at all times? Nah fuck that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> The most vulnerable in terms of physical health though, I don't think it wise to throw every other definition of vulnerable out the window as temp restrictions and measures etc often become permanent ones.
> 
> Think about why there is sometimes higher levels of vaccine hesitancy among ethnic minorities for example- for very valid reasons like medical racism, mistrust of the state and it's institutions generally, and stuff like that drug trial Pfizer ran on some african children that killed a number of them still being in living memory. Now to add to that- you must carry your vaccine paper at all times? Nah fuck that.



I didn’t know a Pfizer trial killed African children. 
And of course I’d agree it’s everyone’s right to refuse the vaccine if they don’t want it in their bodies. But that is an individual choice which affects the wider community.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I didn’t know a Pfizer trial killed African children.


It happened 25 years ago and makes for grim reading - Pfizer: Nigeria drug trial victims get compensation


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I didn’t know a Pfizer trial killed African children.
> And of course I’d agree it’s everyone’s right to refuse the vaccine if they don’t want it in their bodies. But that is an individual choice which affects the wider community.


I think this is the one people often mention, I'd read a much more indepth article about the reasons for vaccine hesitancy amongst black folk, but I can't find it right now  Pfizer: Nigeria drug trial victims get compensation


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Nov 29, 2021)

Fair enough. Never knew that.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 29, 2021)

editor said:


> It happened 25 years ago and makes for grim reading - Pfizer: Nigeria drug trial victims get compensation


ah ye beat me to it, cheers. It was only 12 years ago they admitted fault.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

We could also mention the Tuskegee Experiment.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I didn’t know a Pfizer trial killed African children.
> And of course I’d agree it’s everyone’s right to refuse the vaccine if they don’t want it in their bodies. But that is an individual choice which affects the wider community.


I know it is very difficult subject. If I can mind on later on there was a good article article about this thing another country had tried to increase vaccine uptake which was really successful, TUNE IN TOMORROW WHEN I'M NOT CROSS EYED


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> We could also mention the Tuskegee Experiment.


Which in a way is worse as they witheld treatment that was available


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Which in a way is worse as they witheld treatment that was available



Yeah, plenty of occasions where black people have had good reason to be suspicious of white men in white coats.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Actually now I think of it, most Socialist Utopias I can imagine would rely on a lot of individuals sacrificing a fair amount of freedom. T


I regularly thank fuck that a u75 Socialist Utopia is never going to happen. 

Though I suppose I could definitely do with losing some weight.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> I regularly thank fuck that a u75 Socialist Utopia is never going to happen.
> 
> Though I suppose I could definitely do with losing some weight.



You and Mojo need to now identify the proponents of "A socialist utopia" cause fuck knows what youse are on about. Discussing alternatives to capitalism doesn't mean you think the right set of people will deliver 100 per cent ticks to your amazon political wish list.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> You and Mojo need to now identify the proponents of "A socialist utopia" cause fuck knows what youse are on about. Discussing alternatives to capitalism doesn't mean you think the right set of people will deliver 100 per cent ticks to your amazon political wish list.



I think mojo is technically the proponent in this case.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 29, 2021)

And no, I don't think socialist alternatives to


mojo pixy said:


> Tyranny (I hate that word but whatever) or not, by this point much shit hitting the fan environmentally is basically inevitable isnt it. That's going to have consequences for most people's individual freedom, even if we suddenly lived in a socialist utopia tomorrow.
> 
> Actually now I think of it, most Socialist Utopias I can imagine would rely on a lot of individuals sacrificing a fair amount of freedom. The question is, for what purposes is it OK for the state or even just the community, to _make_ individuals give up those freedoms?


Sit down Lenin


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 29, 2021)

stdP said:


> And aside from going to the cinema twice, I haven't done anything of the sort.


I didn't say you did. 



stdP said:


> But do you think people should be able to be subjected to medical procedures in order to do these things, and where do you or don't you draw the line...?


If I *want* to go to certain countries on holiday I have to get the relevant vaccinations. We have a medical emergency on at the moment so why shouldn't you be expected to be vaccinated before going somewhere where it's more likely that the virus can spread. *If *we can eliminate the virus by people following simple rules instead of being selfish dicks then we can get rid of the covid passports. So yes I do believe people should be subject to these vaccinations just as you should get the childhood vaccinations.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> *If *we can eliminate the virus...



I think you may have missed a few meetings.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> See how my post isn't so bonkers after all, cupid_stunt ? Can you see how the direction of travel in technological development, when combined with other social and ecological pressures, could result in some very concerning tendencies? Throw in a precedent-setting change in the relationship between state and individual in regards to bodily autonomy, and you get something quite terrifying.



Yes it is, you are bonkers, look at the state of your paranoia...



ItWillNeverWork said:


> Soon? Maybe not. But it depends what your time horizon is. I think it is possible that in 100 years we will all be some form of China.



You 'think' that vaccine passports could possibility result in the UK becoming 'some form of China' in a 100 years.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 30, 2021)

Have we had this yet?









						This anti-mask song about farting in your trousers has to been heard to be believed
					

“Wearing a mask is like trying to keep a fart in your trousers.”




					www.indy100.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 30, 2021)

Yet another reason to mask up around the maskless nutters. Their breath smells like farts, probably cos they won't have those toothbrushes imposed on themselves

It is of course sensible to keep farts in your trousers rather than whip your trousers down and blast away


----------



## LDC (Nov 30, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Have we had this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, all over the place. Needs to have some kind of health/eye/vomit inducing warning. 🤮


----------



## 2hats (Nov 30, 2021)

Wearing a mask is like trying to keep a shart* in your trousers.

* and piss


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 30, 2021)

Ah, the good old miasma theory of disease ...


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Nov 30, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yes it is, you are bonkers, look at the state of your paranoia...
> 
> 
> 
> You 'think' that vaccine passports could possibility result in the UK becoming 'some form of China' in a 100 years.


Hey surely all sorts of bullshit could happen in 100 years CS. 


As I said I would share this yesterday- I think I might have originally picked this up on urban- but here’s an article about a program in Quebec that seemingly reduced vaccine hesitancy by 40 per cent.... 





__





						Loading…
					





					www.cbc.ca


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 30, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Hey surely all sorts of bullshit could happen in 100 years CS.



Of course it can, but us no one here is going to be around then, it's a pointless suggestion.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2021)

I've been thinking about how some sceptics or 'COVID has been overhyped' types are going 'Well, I don't know anyone who's died' and the fact is, I don't directly know anyone who's died either, but I do have two friends who have lost a parent and my parents have lost a friend, and thats 3 more friends or family connections killed by the same virus within 18 months than has ever been the case in my life. Some twat replied to mate posting the Guardian story about the very fit 42 year old guy who died of COVID as basically he was convinced against the vaccine with 'Oh you can get hit by a car and they'll say you died of COVID these days'. I mean, Jesus....


----------



## elbows (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## MickiQ (Nov 30, 2021)

I know loads who have had it including several family members and they have varied from shrugged it off as little worse than a cold to being very ill with it but I don't know personally anyone who has died. I know loads of people who know of people who have died. My brother's youngest and only daughter works in a nursing home (the same one where my Gran spent her final years) and they have lost a third of their residents to it. 
Middle Q worked as a nurse in A&E when this started and she has seen loads die of it and has lost several colleagues to it. 
The fact that is so variable in its effects doesn't help convince people it's real. Middle Q caught it and was quite poorly with it. Paddy her fiance was barely effected at all. According to my brother my niece had it and had no symptoms whatsoever it was only caught by a test sadly after it completely floored my brother and sister-in-law.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 30, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I've been thinking about how some sceptics or 'COVID has been overhyped' types are going 'Well, I don't know anyone who's died' and the fact is, I don't directly know anyone who's died either, but I do have two friends who have lost a parent and my parents have lost a friend, and thats 3 more friends or family connections killed by the same virus within 18 months than has ever been the case in my life. Some twat replied to mate posting the Guardian story about the very fit 42 year old guy who died of COVID as basically he was convinced against the vaccine with 'Oh you can get hit by a car and they'll say you died of COVID these days'. I mean, Jesus....



One of the guys who worked in my local Spar died of Covid. Older gentleman, I didn't really _know_ him, but he was definitely a familiar face to me. Now he's gone. They're all family working there, it must have been hard for them.

Thinking about it now, these tinfoil scum and their endless excuses and rationalisations actually make me fucking furious. How fucking dare you, fucking selfish pricks.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2021)

Well quite NoXion - it also pisses me off with their attitude of 'You people are all so scared of a thing that's really not that dangerous', as if we all think covid means instant death and piles of bodies everywhere. No,  we're just aware of nuance and the issue isn't that it's the deadliest disease ever or that it kills more people than anything else, it's that _it hits so many people at the same time when uncontrolled that it overwhelms the health system. _Yes, I imagined that an actual global pandemic would feature more terror of death and less boredom and staying at home,  but things aren't always what you expect.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 30, 2021)

Assigning


elbows said:


>



again, from seeing what they write, i can see this being viral in the usual ecosystems with many signing up to it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 30, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Assigning
> 
> again, from seeing what they write, i can see this being viral in the usual ecosystems with many signing up to it.


How'd they get the B is what I'd like to know.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2021)

Cloo said:


> I've been thinking about how some sceptics or 'COVID has been overhyped' types are going 'Well, I don't know anyone who's died' and the fact is, I don't directly know anyone who's died either, but I do have two friends who have lost a parent and my parents have lost a friend, and thats 3 more friends or family connections killed by the same virus within 18 months than has ever been the case in my life. Some twat replied to mate posting the Guardian story about the very fit 42 year old guy who died of COVID as basically he was convinced against the vaccine with 'Oh you can get hit by a car and they'll say you died of COVID these days'. I mean, Jesus....


Oh, I hear that a fair bit. "They just put Covid on the death certificate, whatever you died of..."


----------



## Cloo (Nov 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Oh, I hear that a fair bit. "They just put Covid on the death certificate, whatever you died of..."


Literally what would be the fucking point of that? People's families and friends tend to know if they had COVID or not before they died.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 30, 2021)

Magnetism .... buses ... saynomore.


----------



## stdP (Nov 30, 2021)

Cloo said:


> he was convinced against the vaccine with 'Oh you can get hit by a car and they'll say you died of COVID these days'. I mean, Jesus....



But the corollary is if you get hit by a car after getting the vaccine, the nutters will say you died of the vaccine. All that magnetism must have attracted the car maybe, or perhaps it was the excellent 5G signal that tempted their eyes from the road.

My partner's grandmother died of it, as did the chap who ran my local corner shop; not people I knew well, but certainly people I knew directly.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 30, 2021)

stdP said:


> But the corollary is if you get hit by a car after getting the vaccine, the nutters will say you died of the vaccine. All that magnetism must have attracted the car maybe, or perhaps it was the excellent 5G signal that tempted their eyes from the road.
> 
> My partner's grandmother died of it, as did the chap who ran my local corner shop; not people I knew well, but certainly people I knew directly.


I have known of quite a few people who have died of it, including close relations of friends of mine.

I'm tempted, when conspiravaxloons start on that whole "*I* don't know anyone who's died of it", to say "perhaps you need more friends".


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 1, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> And besides, viruses tend to mutate in ways that make them less dangerous but more transmissable, so mutation is not actually a bad thing in the long run. Eventually we will have to learn to live with a less dangerous variant as the dominant strain, as we do with the flu.


None of this is true.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 1, 2021)

I am in favour of a mandate and absolutely would hold people down and force the vaccine into them by the way. Fucking children. I guess that would avoid itwillneverworks scary mind reading judge dread passport app though.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 1, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Literally what would be the fucking point of that? People's families and friends tend to know if they had COVID or not before they died.



Antivaxx twats, or at least the ones in the US, are convinced that hospitals, coroners etc get more money the more covid cases they declare.


----------



## LDC (Dec 1, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Antivaxx twats, or at least the ones in the US, are convinced that hospitals, coroners etc get more money the more covid cases they declare.



Yeah totally, and what's annoying is that on a more subtle wider level they're a _tiny_ bit right, profit and the drive to get it does push lots of things in society.


----------



## killer b (Dec 1, 2021)

elbows said:


>



this isn't true though


----------



## killer b (Dec 1, 2021)

_good morning from the united kingdom, where liberals on twitter can't tell the difference between satire and reality_


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 1, 2021)

For those of you who subscribe to BotF - you'll know that if his cap badge is upside-down he's "taking the piss"


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2021)

And anyway, it’s spelt Chrimbo.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 1, 2021)

killer b said:


> _good morning from the united kingdom, where liberals on twitter can't tell the difference between satire and reality_



to be fair, it is getting harder to tell the difference...


----------



## killer b (Dec 1, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> to be fair, it is getting harder to tell the difference...


it's not though, and it's really easy to check.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 1, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I have known of quite a few people who have died of it, including close relations of friends of mine.
> 
> I*'m tempted, when conspiravaxloons start on that whole "I don't know anyone who's died of it", to say "perhaps you need more friends".*



I am so nicking the BiB, TIA existentialist ...

As I have lost a few friends directly to Covid-19 and several more indirectly. 
Luckily, no close family so far - of the two or three that have died, one at least was from a severe stroke.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 1, 2021)

The barber I regularly go to told me he hasn't been vaccinated and doesn't like the idea, says he will if he absolutely has to (he's from another country and hasn't visited his parents there for 3 years). 
He told me he'd had Covid in the summer and that it wasn't too bad "because he has a strong immune system". I wouldn't class him as a loon. His objection was that if people have the vaccine they are then reliant on a booster every year as the vaccine hasn't enabled their immune system to fight it off naturally. ( I don't see the problem myself, no different from an annual flu jab as far as I'm concerned)

I said that I don't think it's as simple as whether a person has a strong immune system or not, otherwise we wouldn't be seeing young people and children being hospitalised and in some cases dying. Often with no co-morbidities. But I didn't know how to counter-argue until I saw this the other day. This guy was 42, super-fit, done triathlons, mountain climbing etc, but still died from Covid  

Elsewhere I read that some specialists believe there is be a genetic factor that predisposes a certain sub-sector of people to be severely impacted by Covid infection, even if they are super-healthy, while others may not do as badly.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 1, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> None of this is true.



"And besides, viruses tend to mutate in ways that make them less dangerous but more transmissable,":



> Indeed, scientists tell Salon that from an evolutionary perspective, mutating to become more deadly is not a successful evolutionary strategy for viruses in general. If a virus kills its hosts, how can it spread?
> 
> This is why Monica Gandhi, an infectious disease doctor and professor of medicine at the University of California–San Francisco, told Salon viruses usually evolve to become more transmissible — not more lethal.



"so mutation is not actually a bad thing in the long run":



> It is time to reshape our conception of mutations. Mutations are not indicative of outlandish and devastating new viral characteristics. Instead, they can inform our understanding of emerging outbreaks. [...] Rather than fearing mutation, perhaps it is now time to embrace it.



"Eventually we will have to learn to live with a less dangerous variant as the dominant strain, as we do with the flu."



> After infecting an estimated 500 million people worldwide in 1918 and 1919 (a third of the global population), the H1N1 strain that caused the Spanish flu receded into the background and stuck around as the regular seasonal flu. [...] “We’re still living in what I would call the ‘1918 pandemic era’ 102 years later” says Taubenberger, “and I don’t know how long it will last.”


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> The barber I regularly go to told me he hasn't been vaccinated and doesn't like the idea, says he will if he absolutely has to (he's from another country and hasn't visited his parents there for 3 years).
> He told me he'd had Covid in the summer and that it wasn't too bad "because he has a strong immune system". I wouldn't class him as a loon. His objection was that if people have the vaccine they are then reliant on a booster every year as the vaccine hasn't enabled their immune system to fight it off naturally. ( I don't see the problem myself, no different from an annual flu jab as far as I'm concerned)
> 
> I said that I don't think it's as simple as whether a person has a strong immune system or not, otherwise we wouldn't be seeing young people and children being hospitalised and in some cases dying. Often with no co-morbidities. But I didn't know how to counter-argue until I saw this the other day. This guy was 42, super-fit, done triathlons, mountain climbing etc, but still died from Covid
> ...



He has to wear a mask though. So go in and crow about it. 









						Face masks will be compulsory by law in hairdressers - but not pubs or bars
					

More details are emerging about England's new Covid Plan B rules to fight the Omicron variant of the virus - with banks, post offices, shops, public transport and hairdressers all having compulsory face coverings from Tuesday




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Dec 1, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> "And besides, viruses tend to mutate in ways that make them less dangerous but more transmissable,":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really, really don't think you get it.


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2021)

How fear fuels the vaccine wars

Interesting to hear people's views on this. Well balanced in my opinion of course, and sums up my thoughts on where we are. Hopefully it can be read and not denounced as 'tin-foil' loonery. 

Altough reading SpineyNorman's CCP maturbationary thoughts above, it may be in the wrong thread.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> "And besides, viruses tend to mutate in ways that make them less dangerous but more transmissable,":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plenty of dangerous myths or failure to correctly deduce the implications of increased transmission there.

Also the H1N1 story is missing the fact that H1N1 was largely absent from the human scene for about 20 years prior to 1977 when it reemerged, quite possibly as a result of a lab accident or vaccine accident. Plus H1N1 killed a hell of a lot of people during its long post-pandemic history.


----------



## magneze (Dec 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> How fear fuels the vaccine wars
> 
> Interesting to hear people's views on this. Well balanced in my opinion of course, and sums up my thoughts on where we are. Hopefully it can be read and not denounced as 'tin-foil' loonery.
> 
> Altough reading SpineyNorman's CCP maturbationary thoughts above, it may be in the wrong thread.


This thread is probably more appropriate: Do you support an Austria-style lockdown of those not fully vaccinated against Covid-19?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 1, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> I am in favour of a mandate and absolutely would hold people down and force the vaccine into them by the way. Fucking children. I guess that would avoid itwillneverworks scary mind reading judge dread passport app though.



Then you are part of the problem. Attitudes like yours increase vaccine hesitancy. So thanks for making world worse.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 1, 2021)

elbows said:


> Plenty of dangerous myths or failure to correctly deduce the implications of increased transmission there.
> 
> Also the H1N1 story is missing the fact that H1N1 was largely absent from the human scene for about 20 years prior to 1977 when it reemerged, quite possibly as a result of a lab accident or vaccine accident. Plus H1N1 killed a hell of a lot of people during its long post-pandemic history.



Well I tried to select mainstream sources. Not that this means they are always right, of course. 

What are the dangerous myths in those articles?


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well I tried to select mainstream sources. Not that this means they are always right, of course.
> 
> What are the dangerous myths in those articles?


There is an article I posted long ago that would help, but I cant find it right now.

Here is a different one for now instead: Viruses can evolve to be more deadly | AP News

One of those articles you linked to is an attempt to bust one myth/assumption but it ends up being overly reassuring and introduces myths of its own. I did support the busting of the myth, caused by public awareness via documentaries etc of the 1918 pandemic wave deadliness patterns, that later versions would be likely to be more deadly, but not if that myth was simply replaced with the opposite myth.

Virologists contradicting each other and developing fixed views that arent necessarily correct is a further complication.

Also the debate gets too easily fixed on the issue of how much more directly deadly a strain may be to an individual. But overall deadliness is hugely affected by things like how well it transmits, eg if its said to be '10 times less deadly' but infects 10 times as many people, you end up with the same sort of number of deaths. Same logic applies for things like escape from prior immunity.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 1, 2021)

I thought the argument was that coronaviruses mutate to become less deadly rather than all viruses. There’s a few in circulation that cause the common cold.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I thought the argument was that coronaviruses mutate to become less deadly rather than all viruses. There’s a few in circulation that cause the common cold.


No, its just people applying the broader logic to coronaviruses because thats where the current interest is.

And we have to consider that 'deadliness' is actually all about human perception of deadliness. Which is largely a numbers game. When a virus is new to the scene and nobody has immunity, well thats what gives pandemics their awful potential in the early years.

And dont just consider how the virus changes over time, but also how the host population changes. And that can happen in many ways, via immunity of various sorts, and also potentially things like a big chunk of the the humans most genetically susceptible to death having already been killed and ending up with a fitness disadvantage in evolutionary terms.

And the common cold still finishes some people off, just in low enough numbers that it doesnt capture the public imagination.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

Plus the virus doesnt 'care' about anything. Having a fitness advantage is what determines whether that version of the virus will thrive or not. And killing the host doesnt necessarily give it any disadvantage, not so long as it still gets a chance to spread from that host to another host before the original host dies.

Granted there are factors that work in the opposite direction that can confer an advantage - eg a strain that causes no symptoms or hard to recognise symptoms may gain an advantage in terms of more people carrying on with their normal lives for longer and spreading it around in the process. But different people respond differently, even strains considered 'mild' or more likely to lack symptoms will likely give some people bad symptoms and can result in death, so we need to take a step back and water these ideas down a bit rather than looking for simplistic absolutes.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> How fear fuels the vaccine wars
> 
> Interesting to hear people's views on this. Well balanced in my opinion of course, and sums up my thoughts on where we are. Hopefully it can be read and not denounced as 'tin-foil' loonery.
> 
> Altough reading SpineyNorman's CCP maturbationary thoughts above, it may be in the wrong thread.



It's not tin foil loonery but it is bog standard Spiked style rightwing libertarianism. The sleight of hand around the 'balance' is based on the 'well Covid isn't actually that bad really' thing which is pretty common in those circles.


----------



## [62] (Dec 1, 2021)

Seen on a mate's FB page (not posted by mate himself, I hasten to add). At first I thought this was a parody...



But then he went on...



At first I just laughed. Then I looked at his profile (not under his real name - he knows what they're up to! Having said that, neither am I...). It's just post after post of conspiraloon nonsense, from Hillary Clinton being a clone to some kind of new age spiral cult that reminded me of the Call of the Yeti in Mighty Boosh ('The rhythms of the forest flow through me - and they can flow through you too'). 

It's not that surprising really, that this bollocks appeals to lonely vulnerable people, perhaps with learning difficulties, and makes them feel like they're stronger and more perceptive than everyone else. I bet he has no idea what ivermectin or midazolam are.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 1, 2021)

elbows said:


> Plus the virus doesnt 'care' about anything. Having a fitness advantage is what determines whether that version of the virus will thrive or not. And killing the host doesnt necessarily give it any disadvantage, not so long as it still gets a chance to spread from that host to another host before the original host dies.


Indeed. Spot the flaw.


----------



## LDC (Dec 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> How fear fuels the vaccine wars
> 
> Interesting to hear people's views on this. Well balanced in my opinion of course, and sums up my thoughts on where we are. Hopefully it can be read and not denounced as 'tin-foil' loonery.
> 
> Altough reading SpineyNorman's CCP maturbationary thoughts above, it may be in the wrong thread.



It would be an essay going through it making out why it's bollocks. He'd have been better off with a good editor as well, and what he says isn't original, nor is it as simple as he says it is, and it's also devoid of political analysis beyond 'freedom is good'. It's not 'tinfoil hat loonery' it's more of the 'I alone dare speak the truth against the establishment' kind of Spiked stuff. Fucking boring rather than eye opening.

Also Paul Kingsnorth is a politically dodgy cunt and an egotistical prick, and he's involved in this very dubious project (unless it's another Kingsnorth that looks the same and also writes bollocks) Home - Dark Mountain Nice bunch of comments beneath it which tells you something.

His writing is of the classic 'how to write to make me sound as clever as I think I am, rather than as clever as I actually am' school.


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2021)

Never heard of the bloke, so can't comment on any previous.


----------



## LDC (Dec 1, 2021)

There's some really interesting and worthwhile stuff to look into about all this; historical reasons why some people have a mistrust of medical provision and the State, the relationship between the two, stuff in the 1800s cholera pandemic and the responses and resistance to those at the time by normal people, racial and class responses to 'lockdowns' and vaccines and why they might be like that, the history and role of medicine, and unpicking the mess of whats and whys of the 'anti-lockdown/conspiracy/whatever' things here in the last 2 years, etc etc. But his article isn't it.


----------



## killer b (Dec 1, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Also Paul Kingsnorth is a politically dodgy cunt and an egotistical prick, and he's involved in this very dubious project (unless it's another Kingsnorth that looks the same and also writes bollocks) Home - Dark Mountain Nice bunch of comments beneath it which tells you something.


is dark mountain bad? I've never got far into any of the articles on it cause they're generally pretty boring, but I've found much of what I've read from Dougald Hine pretty interesting.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> Never heard of the bloke, so can't comment on any previous.



Me neither.  Can't verify all the claims right now but some of it is pretty chilling.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 1, 2021)

Seen on a mate's FB page (not posted by mate himself, I hasten to add). At first I thought this was a parody...


[62] said:


> View attachment 298906
> 
> But then he went on...
> 
> ...


all of which is classics of the genre.


----------



## klang (Dec 1, 2021)

[62] said:


> It's not that surprising really, that this bollocks appeals to lonely vulnerable people, perhaps with learning difficulties


I know a lot of people with learning difficulties, and only a tiny percentage of them have expressed a slight interest in CTs. Most of them have lived through enough hardship and marginalisation to have a pretty good grasp of reality when it comes to power structures and manipulation.

The people I know who went down the rabbit hole, all the way down to proper far out stuff bordering on QAnon, don't strike me as particularly vulnerable or lonely.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

2hats said:


> Indeed. Spot the flaw.
> View attachment 298914


I suppose in the current age one disadvantage that killing a lot of hosts gives a virus is that lots of death is more likely to make people take things seriously and try harder to avoid catching it.

But we can also play around with these themes and take the UK as an example of the vaccine era giving the virus new opportunities due to the government not bothering to keep number of infections down once they thought they could rely heavily on vaccines instead. Enabling more opportunities for the virus to mutate.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 1, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> "And besides, viruses tend to mutate in ways that make them less dangerous but more transmissable,":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, a lot of people in the press talk bollocks about this too. 

One of your sources is also responsible for ancient aliens by the way.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 1, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Then you are part of the problem. Attitudes like yours increase vaccine hesitancy. So thanks for making world worse.


I think you'll find that's the anti vaxxers doing that. Hesitancy wouldn't be an option if I got my way.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2021)

elbows said:


> I suppose in the current age one disadvantage that killing a lot of hosts gives a virus is that lots of death is more likely to make people take things seriously and try harder to avoid catching it.


I thought this was understood to be factor in virus evolution well before current times.  You don't need to know the precise biology to avoid a place where lots of people are getting sick.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

Yeah I only said current age because I didnt want to get dragged into discussing whatever the historical realities were on that front.

Oh and when I went on about the need to consider host changes and not just changes to the virus, I was reminded of this sort of thing which I have posted before:



> The human genome contains billions of pieces of information and around 22,000 genes, but not all of it is, strictly speaking, _human_. Eight percent of our DNA consists of remnants of ancient viruses, and another 40 percent is made up of repetitive strings of genetic letters that is also thought to have a viral origin. Those extensive viral regions are much more than evolutionary relics: They may be deeply involved with a wide range of diseases including multiple sclerosis, hemophilia, and amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS), along with certain types of dementia and cancer.











						The non-human living inside of you - Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory
					

Half of your genome started out as an infection; if left unchecked, some parts of it can turn deadly all over again. The human genome contains billions of pieces of information and around 22,000 genes, but not all of it is, strictly speaking, human. Eight percent of our DNA consists of remnants...




					www.cshl.edu


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 1, 2021)

SpineyNorman said:


> Hesitancy wouldn't be an option if I got my way.



Well fortunately for the rest of us you're just an angry little man on the internet. I think I'll leave you alone to wank over your man-of-steel dictator fantasies, Comrade.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 1, 2021)

of course lockdowns, and pressure to take vacinnes, and businesses closing, etc is grim reading, especially when it comes top down from the government.

but what part of "global fucking pandemic" do these freaks not understand? unless all those creating the stats and counting the hospital beds are "in on it" (imagine the size of the whatsapp group), then what do they not understand? who would be orchestrating and for what reason restricting our freedom (and their own if they actually care to follwo the rules)? or are they just trying to annoy us by controlling us? the classic substrate of CT is always that there are malicious, hidden forces at play. factor in that and it all makes sense when encountering these types of arguments. i.e we are either restricting freedom temporarily for the greater good _or something insideous and malevolant is at play. _


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2021)

Covid: Swansea's Cinema & Co ordered to close by judge
					

Boss Anna Redfern is told to shut her business after refusing to ask for Covid passes.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




More loonery in the Swansea cinema case! and a bit of right wing involvement too 



> Ms Redfern refused to comply with Welsh government rules, claiming they were "unfair" and "killing the entertainment industry".
> Ms Redfern was in court for Tuesday's hearing at Swansea magistrates, and ordered to pay the city council's legal costs of £5,265.
> Ms Redfern told the court: "I don't want to pay for it."
> Judge Neale Thomas told Ms Redfern she should "stop listening to the siren voices" advising her.
> ...





> Judge Thomas said he received "expansive, semi-literate ramblings" from someone claiming to be acting for Ms Redfern.





> A BBC Wales cameraman and reporter trying to speak with her were kept at a distance and filmed by four or five men wearing jackets with "Voice of Wales" logos.
> This year, Voice of Wales was banned from YouTube for breaching its terms of service after being accused of using "racist", "foul" and "unacceptable" language.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 1, 2021)

deeper structures of insitution mistrust is also at the foundations of this stuff. decades of undermining, slamming, wrecking, public (and some private) insitutions, largely by a right wing press. Anything set up big and powerful to serve the many, unless its teh fucking army, slowly drip drip attacked until anyone without sense _hates them all_. This stuff is at just at the extreme end of that, manifesting as a symptom, and thus: "_they are all in on it."_


----------



## Supine (Dec 1, 2021)

DELTA + OMICRON is an anagram of MEDIA CONTROL

coincidence?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 1, 2021)

Supine said:


> DELTA + OMICRON is an anagram of MEDIA CONTROL
> 
> coincidence?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 1, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Covid: Swansea's Cinema & Co ordered to close by judge
> 
> 
> Boss Anna Redfern is told to shut her business after refusing to ask for Covid passes.
> ...



I had never heard about 'Voice of Wales' until a few days ago, they made a complaint about Wales Online calling them “far right”, the press watchdog rejected the complaint.



> A political group’s claim that a journalist inaccurately branded it “far right” has been dismissed by the press watchdog.
> 
> Stan Robinson went to the Independent Press Watchdog on behalf of Voice of Wales over a Wales Online story which reported on an election count some of its members had attended.
> 
> ...











						IPSO rejects Voice of Wales complaint against Wales Online - Journalism News from HoldtheFrontPage
					

Title provided numerous examples of members' views



					www.holdthefrontpage.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I had never heard about 'Voice of Wales' until a few days ago, they made a complaint about Wales Online calling them “far right”, the press watchdog rejected the complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


classic far right/extremist lack of self awareness. always the very last to call themselves far right.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 1, 2021)

[62] said:


> Seen on a mate's FB page (not posted by mate himself, I hasten to add). At first I thought this was a parody...
> 
> View attachment 298906
> 
> ...



You should point out that it should be "could have" not "could of" 

Let them do their research on that


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 1, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Well fortunately for the rest of us you're just an angry little man on the internet. I think I'll leave you alone to wank over your man-of-steel dictator fantasies, Comrade.


I'm not sure mandating a vaccine to protect against a potentially deadly virus is quite the same as gulags and canal building but if it makes you feel better...


----------



## nogojones (Dec 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> How fear fuels the vaccine wars
> 
> Interesting to hear people's views on this. Well balanced in my opinion of course, and sums up my thoughts on where we are. Hopefully it can be read and not denounced as 'tin-foil' loonery.
> 
> Altough reading SpineyNorman's CCP maturbationary thoughts above, it may be in the wrong thread.


Quoting unheard. FFS. Could you not find spiked?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 1, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Quoting unheard. FFS. Could you not find spiked?



I see UnHerd is funded by Paul Marshall, who also funds GB News to the tune of £10m so far.

Great source, Griff.


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I see UnHerd is funded by Paul Marshall, who also funds GB News to the tune of £10m so far.
> 
> Great source, Griff.


Don't know much about it to be honest, saw my old mate from school David Matthews had something on there the other day, hardly a right wing nutter. Never heard of or looked at Spiked by the way. 

Anyway views on the content? It all seems to be about the source so far.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> Anyway views on the content? It all seems to be about the source so far.



I just scrolled down to see what his conclusion was, and that was a load bollocks, so I've not bothered to read the rest



> We are in a revolutionary moment. Societies are being transformed, with no public discussion and no consent, into a version of a Silicon Valley nerd’s wet dreams. Unless we can reach some form of synthesis soon — unless the sheeple can address the fears of the covidiots, and vice versa — then we risk being blinded to where the real power lies, and what is being constructed around us as we bicker and insult and pontificate.



From a UK perspective, we are not at a revolutionary moment, society has only been transformed temporarily due a fucking pandemic, there's been plenty of public discussion, and most people have consented.

And, frankly I couldn't give a shit about the covidiots, they're just a tiny minority and happen to be very noisy, but are basically pointless.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

If there is a more permanent transformation then it could be something good coming out of a tragedy that left a big footprint on the public, like the great war. And that will take some time.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> Anyway views on the content?



The optimism of urbanites has been perking me up this week.


----------



## LDC (Dec 1, 2021)

Griff said:


> Anyway views on the content? It all seems to be about the source so far.



What I said earlier on the content is, "It would be an essay going through it making out why it's bollocks. He'd have been better off with a good editor as well, and what he says isn't original, nor is it as simple as he says it is, and it's also devoid of political analysis beyond 'freedom is good'. It's not 'tinfoil hat loonery' it's more of the 'I alone dare speak the truth against the establishment' kind of Spiked stuff. Fucking boring rather than eye opening."

It's massively hyperbolic. There's no 'mass internment' of people. No 'freedom after freedom stripped away'. He sets up this over-dramatic premise and then sets up to be a voice questioning it all against what he says is massive silence, which is complete bollocks - plenty of papers, the media, and half the fucking internet are saying much of what he says. It's typical Spiked style stuff, and he's a proper thick as pigshit dickhead for following that well trodden white upper-middle-class man with a 'good' education but a small brain, chip on his shoulder, and with access to a loudhailer path. He's some bastard love child of a Katie Hopkins and Brendan O'Neill mash-up style hippie cunt.

He also does veer into conspiracy theory territory claiming people being stopped spreading mis-information on social media is some great silencing of dissent. And loads more. And anyone that starts capitalizing things like Narrative raises my eyebrows. Oh, and he doesn't miss a chance to have a dig at 'the Left' as authoritarians in waiting. Nice.

It's wrong, predictable, boring, and of course sets himself up as this Great Voice (Man) of Sensible Reason, standing courageously against the descent into tyranny.

Actually on second skim reading he's more of a cunt than I thought he was on the first.

HTH.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

This is of more concern to me than the bogus concerns about pandemic legislation, although unfortunately I only have a Monbiot article to hand right now, with lots of hyperbole:









						Jailed for 51 weeks for protesting? Britain is becoming a police state by stealth | George Monbiot
					

The government’s back-door amendments to the policing bill are tyrannical. We should be on the streets in our millions, says Guardian columnist George Monbiot




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 8ball (Dec 1, 2021)

elbows said:


> This is of more concern to me than the bogus concerns about pandemic legislation, although unfortunately I only have a Monbiot article to hand right now, with lots of hyperbole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just don't look at the comments.


----------



## elbows (Dec 1, 2021)

8ball said:


> Just don't look at the comments.


Havent looked at comments on media articles for many years.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 1, 2021)

.....this popped up this morning via facebook



it made me angry that he is inciting people give stick to shopworkers, I was comtemplating posting it here but when I look he has gone even further with this nasty shyte.The trigger warning is there for good reason....


Spoiler







In the past I have kept these peeps anonymous but this is a special level of cuntitude and so I have no qualms about revealing the perpetrators id.... anyway a proud ‘freedom crusader‘ and keeps his feed public....


----------



## Calamity1971 (Dec 1, 2021)

8ball said:


> Just don't look at the comments.


That was like telling father Dougal not to press the red button. Christ !


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 1, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> .....this popped up this morning via facebook
> 
> View attachment 298960
> 
> ...


Disgusting. 

Plus since when did these self-obsessed twats give one shit about disabled people's rights.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 1, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> Plus since when did these self-obsessed twats give one shit about disabled people's rights.


They don't
they just worked out they could use this to not have to wear a mask

My gone down the hole acquaintance needs a new phone, he was asking for recommendations for one that does 4G but not 5G
proper gone


[62] said:


> Seen on a mate's FB page (not posted by mate himself, I hasten to add). At first I thought this was a parody...
> 
> View attachment 298906
> 
> ...


definitely drank the whole cool aid :'(


----------



## Cloo (Dec 1, 2021)

Wotta cunt. Glad he's gone down for this.









						Man who glued lock of Gorleston vaccine centre is jailed
					

The criminal damage meant 504 people could not receive vaccines.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 2, 2021)

Christian TV network CEO Marcus Lamb dies of Covid
					

Controversial televangelist and CEO Marcus Lamb has died of Covid-19 after his Daystar network spend hours broadcasting anti-vaccination activists and groups. NBC News’ Maura Barrett has the details.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Marcus Lamb big arsed anti vax anti mask...conspirsloon...
Dies from covid aged 64. 
Spent the pandemic telling anyone who would listen that the vaccines were the work of the devil. 

Had  briadcasting station devoted to scaring people into not being vaccinated. 

Oh well


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 2, 2021)

View attachment IMG_5778.MP4


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2021)

get a busy london train each day twice, and would have to say mask wearing has gone from say 60% pre omincon, to now about 98%. 

i'm sure i have spotted some flashes of fear across the face of the maskless though, as the train fills up. they must get doubts etc, especially when tehy see that the its packing out.

what a weird corner they have painted themselves in. sitting ducks.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

Went Bodmin yesterday  . Pretty well 100% masks in shops except for some of the shop assistants. Then got a train for the first time in two years - not rush hour so not at all crowded, felt really safe and all except two younguns with masks. I may go out again some day 

Eta: oops wrong thread


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> get a busy london train each day twice, and would have to say mask wearing has gone from say 60% pre omincon, to now about 98%.
> 
> i'm sure i have spotted some flashes of fear across the face of the maskless though, as the train fills up. they must get doubts etc, especially when tehy see that the its packing out.
> 
> what a weird corner they have painted themselves in. sitting ducks.


I too noticed there were more masked people on my commute this week than previously.
 D'you think it's cos people are worried about the Omicron, or about the possibility of being refused entry or fined again, as was the case before July 19th (not that  I ever saw anyone prevented from getting on a tube or bus, far less being kicked off or fined)


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> View attachment 299047


Best joke he's ever cracked. Fair play.


----------



## LDC (Dec 2, 2021)

Absolutely fucking bonkers, anarchist gone down the Great Reset conspiracy rabbit hole.









						The Great Reset
					

The Great Reset (aka Build Back Better, The Fourth Industrial Revolution, the New Normal, the Green New Deal or the New Deal for Nature) is an attempted global coup on a scale never before imagined…




					winteroak.org.uk
				




This is a classic Who’s behind the fake-left vaccine gang?


----------



## Cloo (Dec 2, 2021)

Apparently some of them got hold of the fact that there used to be a business called 'Omicron nanontechnology' so it's OBVIOUSLY connected to the omicron variant. Because it's really suss for a science company to be named after a greek letter, and if you super-duper top-secretly invent a virus you'll obviously name it after your business. 









						Dissolved Omicron nanotechnology company has nothing to do with Covid-19 variant - Full Fact
					

The now-dissolved company was named after a Greek letter, like the new Covid-19 variant has been.




					fullfact.org


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Absolutely fucking bonkers, anarchist gone down the Great Reset conspiracy rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that's nuts. down the hole they go.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2021)

QAnon and Trump-Flag Waving Anti-Vaxxers Tried to Storm New Zealand’s Parliament
					

“If we don’t have guns, shoot them up with a triple dose of Pfizer.”




					www.vice.com


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 2, 2021)

Damn, I've just learned of the first person in my circle of people I know well and get on with that is a vaccine refusnik, He's not at all bright so I guess he's fallen for some Bullshit.
Really pissed off that these bastards are taking impressionable but otherwise  decent people with them


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2021)

"lets hear both sides of the debate" shoe horned in all over the shop. dangerous.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 2, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Apparently some of them got hold of the fact that there used to be a business called 'Omicron nanontechnology' so it's OBVIOUSLY connected to the omicron variant. Because it's really suss for a science company to be named after a greek letter, and if you super-duper top-secretly invent a virus you'll obviously name it after your business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of people passing through the Oxford area flipped out a while back when they saw 'ISIS Decorators' and 'ISIS Scaffolding' vans driving about. The Isis being the river that runs through Oxford and is actually the Thames.

Some people are just stupid.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 2, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Damn, I've just learned of the first person in my circle of people I know well and get on with that is a vaccine refusnik, He's not at all bright so I guess he's fallen for some Bullshit.
> Really pissed off that these bastards are taking impressionable but otherwise  decent people with them



Have you asked him what his concerns are?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 2, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> Damn, I've just learned of the first person in my circle of people I know well and get on with that is a vaccine refusnik, He's not at all bright so I guess he's fallen for some Bullshit.
> Really pissed off that these bastards are taking impressionable but otherwise  decent people with them


If he's only just stepped into the hole, you might be able to drag him back out.
Careful supply of real, correct information to allay his concerns.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm having to be guarded in my emails/letters to old friends in so I don't say what I think about anti-vaxxers - hard to know just who's been infected by it


----------



## LDC (Dec 2, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> wow, that's nuts. down the hole they go.



Think it's not entirely new or unexpected, been borderline weird for ages, then they defo posted some stuff like that a while ago. It was just the occasional thing, now seems to be all they're about.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2021)

Meet the Antisemitic QAnon Leader Who Led Followers to Dallas to Meet JFK
					

Many QAnon believers went to Dallas this week on the word of Michael Brian Protzman, who tens of thousands of loyal followers know as Negative48.




					www.vice.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2021)

bit of credit to sam harris, the soft voiced twat loved by right wingers and "logic bros" everywhere. he is disgusted by these movements and credit to him because huge chunks of his grift is directed at such people. he has barely stopped ranting about them and so many of his followers have called him traitor etc. at least it seems there are some principles there whcih is so different to all the others in the "intellectual dark web" who are either silent or anti vax.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Think it's not entirely new or unexpected, been borderline weird for ages, then they defo posted some stuff like that a while ago. It was just the occasional thing, now seems to be all they're about.


had a glance through. it's proper cracked. total hubris and arguments based on paranoia. and realms and realms of it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 3, 2021)

Not in the UK but what a bloody idiot









						Italian man tries to dodge Covid vaccine wearing fake arm
					

Anti-vaxxer is facing charges of fraud after turning up for jab with silicone arm in Biella




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## rekil (Dec 3, 2021)

Ugh.









						Italian politician apologizes for referring to Holocaust survivor by her Auschwitz tattoo number - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

Fabio Meroni's advocates said he meant to warn against what he calls discrimination against unvaccinated people.




					www.jta.org
				






> Meroni’s supporters said he did not mean to insult Segre but to point out that the persecution of Jews has parallels with some measures of the government’s policies to contain COVID-19, the Il Cittadino newspaper reported.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 3, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not in the UK but what a bloody idiot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did it not occur to him that workers who have been putting needles in hundreds of arms every day for months would be able to tell a fake arm from a real one?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2021)

Selfish a bit? 






						Italian man tries to dodge Covid vaccine wearing fake arm | Italy | The Guardian
					






					f7td5.app.goo.gl


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Did it not occur to him that workers who have been putting needles in hundreds of arms every day for months would be able to tell a fake arm from a real one?


Cunt


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 3, 2021)

Apologies if this has been posted previously. Folk who bribed a doctor to give fake vaccines given the real one. 😂









						Anti-vaxxers bribe doctors for “vaccination” with water, end up with the real vaccine - Keep Talking Greece
					

Mass fake vaccinations have been taking place in dozens of vaccination centers throughout Greece, me




					www.keeptalkinggreece.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 3, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Apologies if this has been posted previously.



Apology accepted.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2021)

https://twitter.com/hashtag/blackoxygenorganics?src=hashtag_click


----------



## two sheds (Dec 3, 2021)

Pah Canadian dirt is far inferior to the original Cornish dirt


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> https://twitter.com/hashtag/blackoxygenorganics?src=hashtag_click




I bet that's not true


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I bet that's not true


This product was popular even before the antivaxtards

The company had to stop selling it.


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I bet that's not true


Tis true















						'Magic dirt': How the internet fueled, and defeated, the pandemic's weirdest company
					

Black Oxygen Organics became a sudden hit in the fringe world of alternative medicines and supplements, where even dirt can go for $110 a bag.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 3, 2021)

> #MagicDirt #BOO (#BlackOxygenOrganics) - tens of thousands (millions?) of people are selling, buying, using this stuff (dug up from a peat bog in Ontario located next to a landfill) as a nostrum against covid (among other things).



We have a peat bog near me.  It happens to be beside a landfill - hmmm



> *Alfred Bog Walk*, Alfred, Ontario. The largest high-quality, peat bog in Southern Ontario has been building for 10,000 years at the confluence of the Ottawa and South Nation Rivers. Peat bogs are an exceedingly rare habitat and the 10,000 acres in Alfred support equally rare species and a healthy moose population.



fyi - Alfred is in eastern Ontario, not southern.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Tis true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's too stupid. I don't want it to be true. Make it stop please.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2021)

Have you seen at least one Time Team episode where they took cores and the environmental archaeologist tasted the mud ?

I suppose it's one up on bathing in dung, Ayurveda style ...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 3, 2021)

I'm close to an old arsenic mine my future's made


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 3, 2021)

Has anyone posted a link to Cult of Dusty's YouTube "animations" of  "sorryantivaxxers" ?
I know it's bad taste but I found it embarassingly addictive ...


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 3, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> We have a peat bog near me.  It happens to be beside a landfill - hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> fyi - Alfred is in eastern Ontario, not southern.






> Black Oxygen Organics is the brainchild of Marc Saint-Onge, a 59-year-old entrepreneur from *Casselman*, Ontario



yip - definitely from the bog down the road.


----------



## elbows (Dec 3, 2021)

That cinema that has been mentioned plenty here recently defied a court order by reopening:









						Covid: Swansea's Cinema & Co reopens, defying court order
					

Cinema & Co was closed by a judge on Tuesday after refusing to ask customers for Covid passes.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Now its covid grants are being reviewed:









						Swansea: Cinema & Co's £53k Covid grants to be reviewed
					

A cinema that breached Covid pass rules then refused to close will have its Covid grants reviewed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I'm close to an old arsenic mine my future's made


Just make sure you sell it to the antivaxxers.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2021)

Well the 19th century mine owners used to promote arsenic as promoting strong, healthy hair in the mine workers. That knowledge has now been lost but the effect was particularly strong in the people who used to scrape the arsenic off the walls of the lambreths where the arsenic condensed out after being calcined.

It's not generally known that coronavirus mainly actually enters through the hair follicles*, and I have a source of 100% arsenic (well it was there a couple of years ago). Such concentrated healing power would be much more valuable than ..... mere mud  with only very low arsenic concentrations ... I could bottle it for them to smear over their heads.

Riches await 

* which is why facemasks are only partially effective


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It's too stupid. I don't want it to be true. Make it stop please.


Go look up ‘black salve’ or ‘cansema’ and feast your eyes on gaping wounds people inflict on themselves in the name of woooo


----------



## NoXion (Dec 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Go look up ‘black salve’ or ‘cansema’ and feast your eyes on gaping wounds people inflict on themselves in the name of woooo



Black salve is just utterly Dagenham. That shit literally eats your flesh away, I'm convinced that it was actually invented by an evil necromancer to build their army of skeleton warriors. Out of the bones of stupid people.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 4, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Black salve is just utterly Dagenham. That shit literally eats your flesh away, I'm convinced that it was actually invented by an evil necromancer to build their army of skeleton warriors. Out of the bones of stupid people.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 4, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> It's too stupid. I don't want it to be true. Make it stop please.


bags of dirt for 110


----------



## petee (Dec 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Go look up ‘black salve’ or ‘cansema’ and feast your eyes on gaping wounds people inflict on themselves in the name of woooo



do NOT go to the Wikipedia page _😱😱_


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 4, 2021)

i'm dumb, most people i suspect are dumb compared to say an einstein or bertrand russell etc. but the pandemic has taught me that it's a lot worse than i thought.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2021)

I bet Jazzz would have been a very distressing poster to observe right now if he was still around.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Well the 19th century mine owners used to promote arsenic as promoting strong, healthy hair in the mine workers. That knowledge has now been lost but the effect was particularly strong in the people who used to scrape the arsenic off the walls of the lambreths where the arsenic condensed out after being calcined.
> 
> It's not generally known that coronavirus mainly actually enters through the hair follicles*, and I have a source of 100% arsenic (well it was there a couple of years ago). Such concentrated healing power would be much more valuable than ..... mere mud  with only very low arsenic concentrations ... I could bottle it for them to smear over their heads.
> 
> ...


You'd need to buy up supplies of gloss paint so people can't just paint their heads.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 4, 2021)

Indeed - my initial studies have shown that lead paint is just as effective.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 4, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Indeed - my initial studies have shown that lead paint is just as effective.


You could start a line of arsenic based gloss paint.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 4, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> You could start a line of arsenic based gloss paint.



You really, really don't want to know what some historic pigments were ...

[annoyingly, "they" keep finding ingredients to ban, which means re-formulating even the standard paint colours ...
and don't get me started on "water-based" exterior paint]


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 4, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Did it not occur to him that workers who have been putting needles in hundreds of arms every day for months would be able to tell a fake arm from a real one?


It's likely he did it as  joke, there really are some utter arseholes out there


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2021)

elbows said:


> That cinema that has been mentioned plenty here recently defied a court order by reopening:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good riddance. 


> The court heard environmental health officers visited her business and found no Covid risk assessment had been carried out, there was no hand sanitiser and no proper hand washing facilities.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 4, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Go look up ‘black salve’ or ‘cansema’ and feast your eyes on gaping wounds people inflict on themselves in the name of woooo


See also Urine therapy and the one-upmanship of No2 therapy...


_Russ_ said:


> It's likely he did it as  joke, there really are some utter arseholes out there





> The man was reportedly a health worker who had been suspended from his job because he had not been vaccinated. The jab is mandatory for all health workers in Italy.


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2021)

Imagine being this cunt.



Spoiler








Or any of these cunts, particularly the moustache cunt.









						Several thousand protest in Dublin over Covid-19 public health measures
					

Speaker tells crowd ‘hate speech towards unvaccinated people has become the norm’




					www.irishtimes.com
				




_Take off your hats and scarves sheeple._


----------



## pogofish (Dec 4, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> You could start a line of arsenic based gloss paint.



Plenty of Arsenic in rice, notably brown rice!


----------



## pogofish (Dec 4, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Cunt


A rubber cunt at that..!


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 4, 2021)

rekil said:


> Imagine being this cunt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Over the past twenty months, our society has evolved into a dictatorship, a totalitarian dystopia"

FFS


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> "Over the past twenty months, our society has evolved into a dictatorship, a totalitarian dystopia"
> 
> FFS


proper toddler stuff init. really is toddler level stuff.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> proper toddler stuff init. really is toddler level stuff.



Worry is that as these movements grow, parties (or individuals within parties) will start to court their support. Anything to pander to the vote.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Worry is that as these movements grow, parties (or individuals within parties) will start to court their support. Anything to pander to the vote.


yes, that's why people should be watching very closely the right wing press.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 4, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Worry is that as these movements grow, parties (or individuals within parties) will start to court their support. Anything to pander to the vote.


it's terrifying. back in my observing these groups online, i would leave feeling completly disorientated by just the sheer volume and visciral luancy....all liked by hundreds of karens and michaels (i.e. ordinary folk). seeing friends start to parrot it. losing friends because of it.

we need to keep a close eye on this stuff. hopefully will sink away if/when covid receeds. they have a cause and a meeting point.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 4, 2021)

sounds a bit lame, but i think things like jimmy carr having a dig in such a way is actually important. to create a narrative of shaming. that people who teeter near the hole suddenly think "oh this stuff is seen as wanky nonsense, better go somewhere else". we've done the same with holocaust denial to an extent, and racism to an extent. root causes are of course essential but _this stuff should not be *entertained* by the vast majority, right and left. it's dangerous. _ i think a narrative of shame and embarrasment will be a guard against that.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 5, 2021)

the way they all started paranoidly projecting onto the fucking census lol might suggest that the rabit hole will remain in place, covid or not. but as long as it a marginalised thing, then it's not much of a threat. but then you have "hmmmmm interesting, lets hear both sides of the debate" cunts like russell bongo brand, then yeh it is a bit unsettling.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 5, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's terrifying. back in my observing these groups online, i would leave feeling completly disorientated by just the sheer volume and visciral luancy....all liked by hundreds of karens and michaels (i.e. ordinary folk). seeing friends start to parrot it. losing friends because of it.
> 
> we need to keep a close eye on this stuff. hopefully will sink away if/when covid receeds. they have a cause and a meeting point.



Would hope it slips away, but when people become so entrenched in their views... weaning them off can be difficult. Looking at the chatter in Irish politics, this last couple of years, it's terrifying that the likes of Sinn Fein are attracting opportunistic far right individuals, covidiots and commentators rewriting history & bending reality to their own confused agendas. That's just the onliners. And SF, whatever else some might think about them, aren't about far right nationalism and entertaining conspiracy bollocks.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 5, 2021)

elbows said:


> And the latest unsurprising chapter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were to bend over backwards to give her the benefit of the doubt, I could stretch my thinking to the idea that she was, at least, making a principled stand on the basis of her apparent disbelief that Covid was a threat. However, it appears she wasn't too reluctant to play the game from both ends, and secured £53k in Covid grants from Swansea Council.

Which makes it look a bit like her principles tend to vary according to what she feels benefits her at the time. I suspect she is going to be made an example of, and, personally, I think that's fair enough. You can't have it all your own way, especially not when this is so much about protecting a common good.









						Swansea: Cinema & Co's £53k Covid grants to be reviewed
					

A cinema that breached Covid pass rules then refused to close will have its Covid grants reviewed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Dec 5, 2021)

Griff said:


> How fear fuels the vaccine wars
> 
> Interesting to hear people's views on this. Well balanced in my opinion of course, and sums up my thoughts on where we are. Hopefully it can be read and not denounced as 'tin-foil' loonery.
> 
> Altough reading SpineyNorman's CCP maturbationary thoughts above, it may be in the wrong thread.


A loaded article, based on emotion over reason, with heavily slanted language - "interned" - and a fits-where-it-touches approach to the facts,

Tin-foil loonery.


----------



## tim (Dec 5, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> David Icke lives on the IOW...


Where he has many disciples



> In May 1991, police were called to the couple's home after a crowd of over 100 youths gathered outside, chanting "We want the Messiah" and "Give us a sign, David".



Still, looking back on where his life seemed to be going before his divinity was revealed to him, can we really be surprised at the way things turned out??



David Icke - Alchetron, The Free Social Encyclopedia


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2021)

So I asked a friend - who's a full on anti-vaxx loon - to write an obituary for someone notable who had died recently.  They had worked together for some time, and the person in question had been considerably ill for the past few years. 

So how does his obituary start:

_"Last Sunday after getting home from the receiving the vaccine booster shot our dear friend & colleague *** collapsed & died."_

The article then goes on to make _absolutely no mention_ of the person's pre-existing serious health conditions, so he's using the death of his friend to promote an anti-vaxx agenda. I'm refusing to publish it as it stands because it's a total misrepresentation of the facts. 

(I would ask people not to post up guesses as to who I'm talking about. Thanks)


----------



## LDC (Dec 8, 2021)

That is a huge line to cross, ffs, totally out of order. Really sorry you've got to deal with that. TBH I'd be starting to think they'd lost the plot if someone wrote that. Even ignoring their position being bonkers, to be unable to put that aside when writing an obituary is fucked up, wild out of control ego or narcissism or something isn't it?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 8, 2021)

it's the "know it all" angle that gets me. the just carefree assumption that they've out thought/researched global science. enough to actually feel confident enough to *re-write someones death. *an astonishing level of hubris, just blows my mind every time.

that would be no friend of mine, i am afraid. just too much.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 8, 2021)

Arsonist who torched nightclub in protest at Covid passports jailed for six years
					

Owen Marshall, 29, set light to SWX in Bristol just ahead of its reopening this summer.




					www.shropshirestar.com


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 8, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That is a huge line to cross, ffs, totally out of order. Really sorry you've got to deal with that. TBH I'd be starting to think they'd lost the plot if someone wrote that. Even ignoring their position being bonkers, to be unable to put that aside when writing an obituary is fucked up, wild out of control ego or narcissism or something isn't it?



All of these people have lost the plot. They'll say they aren't anti-vax just this bax, but scratch the surface and it's full-on loon spud.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 8, 2021)

In the train  toilet on the way back from Canterbury today. The last one says : Wake up, rise up. Do not comply - not sure if it's the same person or even a covid denier type who did that one. Unfortunately I didn't have anything on me to deal with this (marker or stickers for example). Also saw some Maoist stuff scratched into the wall of the toilet compartment, don't think it was the same person though (just said: read Lenin, Mao and Marx, with a hammer and sickle symbol):


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 8, 2021)

The great reset


----------



## klang (Dec 8, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The great reset


I wouldn't mind one tbf.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 8, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Arsonist who torched nightclub in protest at Covid passports jailed for six years
> 
> 
> Owen Marshall, 29, set light to SWX in Bristol just ahead of its reopening this summer.
> ...


And he woulda gotten away with it if it hadn't been for those darn meddling kids!




> The attack came two months after Marshall had delivered a letter to SWX threatening to burn it down.



...oh.


----------



## elbows (Dec 8, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The great reset


Given the graffiti setting they should have called it the big flush.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 8, 2021)

My boss told me they met up with an old friend/colleague of theirs to get a lift to a mutual friend’s thing and their friend ORDERED them to take their mask off if they wanted a lift. Reason won through in the end, but if that’d been me that would have been an end for or at least a pause in that relationship. 
Does anyone feel alienated by others’ mystifying behaviour around Covid? I certainly do


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 8, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My boss told me they met up with an old friend/colleague of theirs to get a lift to a mutual friend’s thing and their friend ORDERED them to take their mask off if they wanted a lift. Reason won through in the end, but if that’d been me that would have been an end for or at least a pause in that relationship.
> Does anyone feel alienated by others’ mystifying behaviour around Covid? I certainly do


yeh, similar. it's weird, because i could/can sit with right wingers just as much as i can sit with left wingers (but probably not ultimately bond as deeply). i've never been the type to shut people out of my life if they dont see things the way i do. i like discovering teh commonalities between people. they might be for brexit but there's things beneath all that. i work with a lot of right wingers, and we talk football, our kids, waht we've done at weekend. someone ranting about covid denial though i'd feel it in my body, a level of repulsion. same with racism.


----------



## keybored (Dec 8, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> sounds a bit lame, but i think things like jimmy carr having a dig in such a way is actually important. to create a narrative of shaming.


True. If that desperately unfunny, tax-dodging shitbag is managing to get laughs at your expense you must know you've hit rock bottom.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 8, 2021)

the bog standard sun/mail readers at work i have foudn just as compliant and mask wearing and respectful of the rules etc than anyone else. they might moan occasionaly that it's a "bit overblown" or something but they tow the line as good as anyone.

where i wince a bit is some of more creative/alternative friends. i daren't enquire most of the time.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> My boss told me they met up with an old friend/colleague of theirs to get a lift to a mutual friend’s thing and their friend ORDERED them to take their mask off if they wanted a lift. Reason won through in the end, but if that’d been me that would have been an end for or at least a pause in that relationship.
> Does anyone feel alienated by others’ mystifying behaviour around Covid? I certainly do



I’m actually pretty surprised in that no one I know, not a single one, including my Dad who is really right-wing, have come out with anything to alienate me.

If anything, I think I’m on the side of being less cautious (being happy to forego a mask outdoors unless _really_ crowded etc.).

I don’t even have any idiotic Facebook friends.  Not so much as a significantly mask-sceptic person, let alone an anti-vaxxer.

I seem to live in a bubble of people who are either very sensible or imo a little over-cautious.

The main disagreement I have with people is that I am very hesitant about mandates, covid passports etc.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> I’m actually pretty surprised in that no one I know, not a single one, including my Dad who is really right-wing, have come out with anything to alienate me.
> 
> If anything, I think I’m on the side of being less cautious (being happy to forego a mask outdoors unless _really_ crowded etc.).
> 
> ...


Birds of a feather etc


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Birds of a feather etc



I might be misinterpreting, but I haven’t ostacised anyone.  Lots of people here have relatives, friends and other loved ones who have been sucked in by this shit.

I’m not over-interpreting - I think it’s just dumb luck on my count.  I don’t envy them.


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 9, 2021)

8ball said:


> I’m actually pretty surprised in that no one I know, not a single one, including my Dad who is really right-wing, have come out with anything to alienate me.
> 
> If anything, I think I’m on the side of being less cautious (being happy to forego a mask outdoors unless _really_ crowded etc.).
> 
> ...


Yeah,me too.  Don't know any anti-vax people at all.  

There was a younger colleague who didn't get vaxxed as quick as he could have done, cos of queues at walk up places, but I told him on a call to just go and get it in work hours.  He didn't and got covid,   (young fit bloke - he was OK)

But apart from that, nothing.  Everyone I know is very much "get vaxed so we can all get on with life"  even my tory family.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah,me too.  Don't know any anti-vax people at all.
> 
> There was a younger colleague who didn't get vaxxed as quick as he could have done, cos of queues at walk up places, but I told him on a call to just go and get it in work hours.  He didn't and got covid,   (young fit bloke - he was OK)
> 
> But apart from that, nothing.  Everyone I know is very much "get vaxed so we can all get on with life"  even my tory family.



Well, a young lad in good shape, I can understand that.

I know my Dad has loads of mates who come out with crazy shit to him all the time.  He’s shown solid judgement thorougout though, probably a little over-paranoid given his risk tolerance in other areas.

I just wish he had such a good bullshit detector when it came to politics generally.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 9, 2021)

"we will not comply" is apparently trending on teh tweeter.

i have turned it off for the night...


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "we will not comply" is apparently trending on teh tweeter.
> 
> i have turned it off for the night...



If these cunts would refuse to comply with something actually worth not complying with we might begin to get somewhere.


----------



## LDC (Dec 9, 2021)

A more nuanced and thoughtful political take on some of this type of thing....









						Conspiracy and Social Struggle • Ill Will
					

Wu Ming on conspiracism, the Green Pass, and the shape of social rupture to come.




					illwill.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2021)

Last night (!) we had a guy cone to do something with our satellite dish ... this was after the sky guy point blank refused to do the job (excuse was "wrong ladder" !)

He was a real live conspiraloon and came out with a lot of the standard bullsh1te.
including the vaccines change your dna & tracking chips.
A certain amount of diplomatic silences were given (being dark, he couldn't see / detect the eye-rolling)
But we kept our masks on and washed hands after dealing with the odds & sods.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 9, 2021)

Did you tell him you relied on your dish for your ultra-strong 5G signal?


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Did you tell him you relied on your dish for your ultra-strong 5G signal?



No, I was too busy trying not to laugh at his stream of CTs and general loospudery.

Assumption : He's one of the less than 8% around here who've not been jagged.
That makes three individuals I have actually identified ...
Even the school kids have more sense and are getting vaccinated.


----------



## elbows (Dec 9, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Last night (!) we had a guy cone to do something with our satellite dish ... this was after the sky guy point blank refused to do the job (excuse was "wrong ladder" !)
> 
> He was a real live conspiraloon and came out with a lot of the standard bullsh1te.
> including the vaccines change your dna & tracking chips.
> ...


Years ago I nearly died laughing at work when it turned out that a colleagues dad, who had a small company in Spain providing installation of satellite dishes for internet access, believed in flat earth theories! A belief that was laughably incompatible with the orbits required to make his products work.


----------



## killer b (Dec 9, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "we will not comply" is apparently trending on teh tweeter.
> 
> i have turned it off for the night...


I use a plugin called 'better twitter' which removes the trending topics altogether. it's a much improved user experience.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 9, 2021)

Interesting and rather familiar conspiracy theory noted in the Greville memoirs on cholera, published 1831:


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 9, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> In the train  toilet on the way back from Canterbury today. The last one says : Wake up, rise up. Do not comply - not sure if it's the same person or even a covid denier type who did that one. Unfortunately I didn't have anything on me to deal with this (marker or stickers for example). Also saw some Maoist stuff scratched into the wall of the toilet compartment, don't think it was the same person though (just said: read Lenin, Mao and Marx, with a hammer and sickle symbol):
> 
> View attachment 299842
> 
> ...


"RESEARCH" 

I love how we're the ones who have unquestioningly swallowed the Big Lie via the MSM (rather than carefully weighing up the likelihood of a massive global hoax that millions of people would have to be in on, and critically evaluating sources) whereas the antivax loons are Awake because they believe some old shite they saw on a mate's Facebook.


----------



## LDC (Dec 9, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Interesting and rather familiar conspiracy theory noted in the Greville memoirs on cholera, published 1831:
> 
> View attachment 299959



I'm in the process of editing a bit of writing that's about the cholera epidemic of that era and similarities with today, and the 'conspiracy stuff' was widespread back then, and not without some justification. Here's an excerpt...

"Today these would be called conspiracy theories, but in 1831-2 they have significant basis in fact. In late 1824 two Liverpool men, convicted of digging up bodies for dissection, are defended by a prominent doctor Rathbone.⁠ In October 1826, the _Liverpool Mercury _describes in an article called ‘Wholesale Resurrectionists’ the discovery of thirty-three dead bodies, eleven in casks labelled ‘Bitter Salts’ on the Liverpool docks, awaiting shipment to Scotland, and more, including those of babies, in a cellar under a school. In November, the _Liverpool Mercury_ reports ‘Another Discovery of Dead Bodies’ in similar circumstances. In 1827 in Liverpool Dr. William Gill is tried for possessing bodies stolen from a cemetery. In 1828 two Irish immigrants in Edinburgh are found to have murdered sixteen people to supply Dr Robert Knox with cadavers for his anatomy lectures. One of the Irishmen, Burke, is hanged; the doctor is not prosecuted. In 1832 the _Medical Gazette_ reports the sale of cholera bodies “on an industrial scale” in London for medical training. The population is religious, and believes in the sanctity of the body and Christian burial. Confronted with these ‘anatomy riots’, the medical establishment defends exhumation of corpses on scientific grounds."


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2021)

So I got a response from the guy writing the obit.

He's still sticking with the opening line, "_Last Sunday after getting home from the receiving the vaccine booster shot our dear friend & colleague **** collapsed & died_" but then adds - right at the end - "_+++ had suffering with COPD health trouble for sometime. His coroner’s reports stated an issue with his heart finally took him_."

To me that just reads like he's doubling down on the anti-vaxx crap (the heart attack after the vaccine is their latest obsession) and this is my response to him:



> I've now shown this to three journalist friends and they've all said the same thing - which is along the lines of 'why is he using the death of his friend to pursue an anti-vaxx agenda?'
> 
> There is literally no reason to mention the fact that he had  a booster jab anywhere in the article, least of all in the opening paragraph. Unless you have medical proof that it was responsible for his death, you may as well say that he'd been shopping.
> 
> I fear you're too far down the rabbit hole to realise what you're doing here - trust me, it's not good - but we both know exactly how your words will be used by anti-vaxxers and I'm not prepared to let Brixton Buzz be used  as a source for such an obvious manipulation of the truth.



Opinions?


----------



## Sue (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> So I got a response from the guy writing the obit.
> 
> He's still sticking with the opening line, "_Last Sunday after getting home from the receiving the vaccine booster shot our dear friend & colleague **** collapsed & died_" but then adds - right at the end - "_+++ had suffering with COPD health trouble for sometime. His coroner’s reports stated an issue with his heart finally took him_."
> 
> ...


I think your position and response are completely fair enough. And yeah, he is.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Opinions?



I think you're doing well to restrain yourself from just calling him a cunt and getting someone else to do it tbh.


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2021)

I think he's not very subtly trying to make some anti-vax point, and I suspect he's doing that with the 'heart' bit at the end as well as that's one of the anti-vax positions they're going on about (all the footballers 'collapsing' stuff for example).

But to be honest the whole thing about mentioning how they died (COPD, heart, etc., inc. mentioning the coroner's report) is a little bit weird. Isn't an obit just supposed to say something meaningful about them and their life, and be nice generally, not "LynnDoyleCooper died yesterday screaming in a terrible roller-coaster accident. The coroner said his intestines were ripped out of his arse by centrifugal force and that was the ultimate cause of death. RIP."


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper 

So sorry to hear about your tragic accident / death - thoughts and prayers etc

Truly missed


----------



## LDC (Dec 10, 2021)

I had my booster shot the morning before we did loop the loop. Just saying....


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 10, 2021)

High Voltage said:


> LynnDoyleCooper
> 
> So sorry to hear about your tragic accident / death - thoughts and prayers etc
> 
> Truly missed


He might claim to have died in a terrible roller-coaster accident, but I reckon it's the vaccine wot got him.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> "LynnDoyleCooper died yesterday screaming in a terrible roller-coaster accident. The coroner said his intestines were ripped out of his arse by centrifugal force and that was the ultimate cause of death. RIP."


"but we also note that he had recently received his booster shot"


----------



## High Voltage (Dec 10, 2021)

Makes you think

And this is how conspiracy theories start


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 10, 2021)

I also heard that accounts of his death might actually be fake news, and that 'they' will claim that the booster jab saved his life after the terrible accident. I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I think it's clear he's not very subtlety trying to make some anti-vax point, and I suspect he's doing that with the 'heart' bit at the end as well as that's one of the anti-vax positions they're going on about (all the footballers 'collapsing' stuff for example).
> 
> But to be honest the whole thing about mentioning how they died (COPD, heart, etc., inc. mentioning the coroner's report) is a little bit weird. Isn't an obit just supposed to says something meaningful about them and their life, and be nice generally, not "LynnDoyleCooper died yesterday screaming in a terrible roller-coaster accident. The coroner said his intestines were ripped out of his arse by centrifugal force and that was the ultimate cause of death. RIP."



Yeah, you’re supposed to offer some kind words not a second autopsy and certainly not one pushing an agenda.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I think you're doing well to restrain yourself from just calling him a cunt and getting someone else to do it tbh.


I'm quietly furious to be honest but it is fast approaching defriend point.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 10, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Yeah, you’re supposed to offer some kind words not a second autopsy and certainly not one pushing an agenda.


Yeah it should be about their life, not their death.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm quietly furious to be honest but it is fast approaching defriend point.



It's easy to sit here and call people cunts (as I obviously just did) but it's quite upsetting when it's people you know and care about in real life getting sucked into this shit isn't it.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's easy to sit here and call people cunts (as I obviously just did) but it's quite upsetting when it's people you know and care about in real life getting sucked into this shit isn't it.


Most of his output on FB is idiotic memes. He literally has no interest in reading - or 'researching' as they like to call it -  anything that challenges his conspiraloon-tastic worldview because he _knows_ the truth.  And it's as depressing as fuck.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 10, 2021)

Yes, going over the manner of passing in an obit is weird and potentially upsetting to family and friends. Launch the prick into the sun, get someone else to do it.


----------



## elbows (Dec 10, 2021)

The council have bolted the restriction and court-flouting cinemas shutters to the ground!









						Covid: Swansea cinema bolted shut after defying court order
					

Cinema & Co owner Anna Redfern receives court summons over allegedly defying closure order.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 10, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The great reset



Could they do the clock on my cooker. I've never got the hang of that


----------



## rekil (Dec 10, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> A more nuanced and thoughtful political take on some of this type of thing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like this at all. I knew where it was going when they started banging on about 1905. All that kernels of truth in qanon guff. Nah.  Anti-vaxxers, specifically the 24/7 loon variant, are determined to facilitate the spread of the virus and overload already inadequate health systems yet Roberto is far more conciliatory to this tiny minority of freaks than he's been to say Grillo and M5S.

Not one word about the abuse and violence that workers have been subjected to from these shitheads I note.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2021)

elbows said:


> The council have bolted the restriction and court-flouting cinemas shutters to the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! I walked past that last weekend - there were two people in front who looked like they might be about to pull out cardboard signs and do a pathetic careful now protest or anti-protest - they had unhealthy looking complexions and an air of batshit about them, so enough to put off anyone going in. You would avoid starting a conversation with them for sure,
What a shame as I think it’s the only independent cinema in Swansea so would deserve everyone’s patronage if the owner wasn’t such a melt who prefers scandal and attention over providing Swansea’s healthy, considerate and safety-minded cineastes with a safe environment to watch independent films the multiplexes overlook.
Everyone I talked to (well, I only spoke to three people!) seemed to know the owner in some way and have an anecdote about what a twat they are. I guess it’s a small town.


----------



## stdP (Dec 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> there were two people in front who looked like they might be about to pull out cardboard signs and do a pathetic careful now protest or anti-protest - they had unhealthy looking complexions and an air of batshit about them, so enough to put off anyone going in. You would avoid starting a conversation with them for sure,



Down with this sort of thing!


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 10, 2021)

editor

Edit the offending part of the sentence out, you are the editor and your word is final (oh mighty one). If he kicks off after then so what.

I agree that an agenda is being pushed and it is too divisive to include.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 10, 2021)

Yeh top and tail if the rest of it's ok.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> So I got a response from the guy writing the obit.
> 
> He's still sticking with the opening line, "_Last Sunday after getting home from the receiving the vaccine booster shot our dear friend & colleague **** collapsed & died_" but then adds - right at the end - "_+++ had suffering with COPD health trouble for sometime. His coroner’s reports stated an issue with his heart finally took him_."
> 
> ...


His response:



> Going shopping isn’t a medical procedure
> 
> It’s a pity that any criticism of the vaccine program is now taboo. It was probably the same way during the Thalydimide roll out too
> 
> ...



I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> His response:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'





> My 33 year old yoga teacher



Oh, not surprising,


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> His response:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'


Nice slip in of "radical". 

No, it's not radical - it's you using someones DEATH and your own lunatic scientific method - i.e. confusing cause with correlation (why aren't you asking what they had for breakfast that morning or what the weather was like?) - to grandly make assumptions about a proven life saving vacinne in the middle of a global pandemic in which many are dying each day and many are losing their freedoms each day, in part largely due to Einstiens like you spreading dangerous misinformation. I don't want a body count associated with my website thank you, so argue the toss with Harvard, Imperial, the NHS, and the rest of the global medical world, rather than me on this blog.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

sorry, i've had a coffee.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> His response:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'





> Going shopping isn’t a medical procedure
> 
> It’s a pity that any criticism of the vaccine program is now taboo. It was probably the same way during the Thalydimide roll out too
> 
> ...



I think he might be confusing his mates having the vaccine with his mates injecting crack into their own eyeballs. Easy mistake to make.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

there's some top, top researchers out there, isn't there. sheesh.


editor said:


> His response:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'


also, the lazy paranoid assumption that vacinne programmes are not being being debated by scientific peers and journals etc is just so ludicrious. someone like this guy believing there's no "debate" - of course there's fuckign debate in these circles. but they are probably a bit hesitant to ask Dave From Facebook for his input after his long and fruitful academic career of studying virusus on Youtube and whatsapp memes.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

technology and social media really trying it's monetised upmost to return us to teh dark ages.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 300064


it's no parody though. it really isn't. it's how people bent towards this truly think when tehy stumble across something on the internet. there's a real flash of narcissim that is shot through this stuff.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 10, 2021)

Speculating on cause of death in an obituary to suit your hobby horse really isn’t a good look. Just tell him some crisis actors are preventing you from publishing it then ignore the bellend.


----------



## andysays (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> His response:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'


I think you're right to forget it.

You're not obliged to proved him a platform for his loonery, you're  not obliged to publish anything you'd feel uncomfortable about being associated with and you're not obliged to spend any more time trying to explain yourself to someone whose mind is obviously not open to anything resembling reasonable discussion.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

andysays said:


> I think you're right to forget it.
> 
> You're not obliged to proved him a platform for his loonery, you're  not obliged to publish anything you'd feel uncomfortable about being associated with and you're not obliged to spend any more time trying to explain yourself to someone whose mind is obviously not open to anything resembling reasonable discussion.


anyone would think there's a certain value in having "gate keepers". 

oh but that would be main streeeeaaaaaaam meeeedjaaaaaa. much greater to have tidal wave after tidal wave of utter horseshit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Speculating on cause of death in an obituary to suit your hobby horse really isn’t a good look. Just tell him some crisis actors are preventing you from publishing it then ignore the bellend.


yes ed you could have some fun.

"every time i go to publish it, my laptop just mysteriously closes down. and yes, it is a microsoft one".


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

gates you CUNT!


----------



## oryx (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> His response:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'


I think his response just shows how much he wants to use his proposed obituary to further his anti-vax agenda.

As you've said, mentioning that the person had the booster is inappropriate. 

If the anti-vax fuckwit friend has written other, relevant and meaningful stuff about the dead person's life, offering to publish it without any mention of the cause of his death would seem the best response. If he sees that as censorship, don't publish it.

Your blog, your rules.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 10, 2021)

> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'



I think that would be the best choice, but having to make it at all is shit.
Just keep in mind who is being a twat and dont beat yourself up...bum trip all the same


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 10, 2021)

I am noticing increasing use of the term ‘ pure bloods’ within the ranks.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I am noticing increasing use of the term ‘ pure bloods’ within the ranks.



Really can't understand why people keep linking this lot with the far right...


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 10, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Really can't understand why people keep linking this lot with the far right...



...dunno if you mean me, but its just something that I noticed...seems to have been adopted by adherents organically, without considering the resonance.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...dunno if you mean me, but its just something that I noticed...seems to have been adopted by adherents organically, without considering the resonance.



No not aimed at you particularly. Just a comment on the sort of language they're adopting. I mean I don't think most of them are conscious Nazis or anything but this stuff does lead in that direction.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

Most lack the awareness of where they are actually at politically. Rugged individualists who haven’t got the self knowledege to see where they sit politically (while often most around them can). Very common with right wingers of many stripes


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)

“Don’t put me in a box!” (Whilst very much being in a box)


----------



## nogojones (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> His response:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'


I'm literally crying about his yoga teacher 🤣


----------



## keybored (Dec 10, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> “Don’t put me in a box!” (Whilst very much being in a box)


And making life choices that could put them in a box.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 11, 2021)

‘Free thinkers’ is another one. Which basically means willing to buy into bullshit peddled from non experts on any subject.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 11, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I'm literally crying about his yoga teacher 🤣


I almost took up praying to pray that this yoga guy is yoga twat, who lived next door to bimble and wronged the lovely dog.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 11, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm inclined to just forget about posting it because I expect if I do post it up with the bullshit removed, some crap will soon surface about how the site 'censors' the 'truth.'



Please don't feel pressured to post any particular way just because some tinfoil cunt will inevitably misunderstand what free speech is about and moan "censorship". It's _your_ website, you can censor whatever the fuck you want.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Free thinkers’ is another one.



one thing i've noticed about people who describe themselves as 'free thinkers' is that i generally can't imagine anyone paying them to think...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 11, 2021)

Loons having a demo in Exeter this afternoon. 

I shouted at them to grow up


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2021)

I've just watched last nights C-4's 'The Last Leg', and their 'Dick of the Year' award.

Last week antivaxxers were nominated, and they went mad on twitter, using the hash-tag #antivaxxers, thus voting for themselves.    

Sadly competition was hard, and they only came third, after Priti Patel, and Johnson as winner.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 11, 2021)

BTW, Qanon won their 'Steaming Turd of the Year' award.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

Lesser Spotted Provincial Loons









						Row breaks out as Calne anti-vaxxers campaign on Devizes roadside
					

Roadside rows broke out in Devizes today as anti-vaxxers from Calne staged a demo on the London Road.




					www.wiltshiretimes.co.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Lesser Spotted Provincial Loons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know these parts quite well and it’s a hotbed of ‘alternative thinking’  so not surprised to see it kick off.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Lesser Spotted Provincial Loons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big primary-school-headmistress-from-_Hot-Fuzz_ energy with this'un:



This fella preferring to embue his catalogue modelling moves with some stylish _little teapot_ vibes:


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 11, 2021)

What absolute plonkers. They really, really don't understand, do they ?

In my youth, I spent a few years living in that area. It wasn't that into loonspudery at the time.
But these twats might go some way towards explaining why Calne has had as many cases as it has.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2021)

I’m gonna see someone I know aren’t I 🙁


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Big primary-school-headmistress-from-_Hot-Fuzz_ energy with this'un:
> 
> View attachment 300310
> View attachment 300313
> ...


To me they always just seem to scream “I’m too special for this shit!!”


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2021)

I engaged on FB this weekend and regretted it. I never do normally mainly cos I only see antivaxx or anti-lockdown tomfoolery reported on threads like this on Urban rather than on the open wilds of social media. I’ve got a few dj/promoter friends keen to get back to earning their rent payments, so I can overlook a lot of grousing unless what’s being said is so stupid that someone needs to point it out. I don’t get any great reset/antivaccine weirdos, masktwats etc which I am grateful for. But I’m shocked to see an endless pageant of proud ignoramuses who seem to think they understand science while being entirely unfamiliar with how empirical research is conducted and even the vocabulary used to present such research using the scientific method. I was taught this in school when I was 9-10, not that I remember it well. But i at least remember the basic process of observation followed by hypothesis, experiment then deduction, conclusion and possibly even a theory if we’re lucky.
But people say stuff like ‘a recent study found…’ as if that instantly confirms that the information is credible. I know people ‘do their own research’ but what is their motive for doing so? I don’t understand science so I don’t go reading scientific papers as I won’t be able to grasp the concepts. I trust the experts to present the information to me so I don’t have to do my own research.
All this research and quoting studies and papers you’ve googled for shows to me bad faith and a desire to back up the selfish desires a lot of these people have, rather than a genuine interest in science. They’re just looking for ammunition so they can feel smug for being awkward refuseniks.
All I think of when I see this is a small child being defiant but lacking the vocabulary to articulate it so they just spout BUTBUTBUTBUTBUTBUTBUT

Just get the fucking jab! Why weasel out of it like this, even if you’re not sure of the efficacy cos of a paper you read and half understood? Wouldn’t it be easier to just get the fucking jab than bleat about it online?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I engaged on FB this weekend and regretted it. I never do normally mainly cos I only see antivaxx or anti-lockdown tomfoolery reported on threads like this on Urban rather than on the open wilds of social media. I’ve got a few dj/promoter friends keen to get back to earning their rent payments, so I can overlook a lot of grousing unless what’s being said is so stupid that someone needs to point it out. I don’t get any great reset/antivaccine weirdos, masktwats etc which I am grateful for. But I’m shocked to see an endless pageant of proud ignoramuses who seem to think they understand science while being entirely unfamiliar with how empirical research is conducted and even the vocabulary used to present such research using the scientific method. I was taught this in school when I was 9-10, not that I remember it well. But i at least remember the basic process of observation followed by hypothesis, experiment then deduction, conclusion and possibly even a theory if we’re lucky.
> But people say stuff like ‘a recent study found…’ as if that instantly confirms that the information is credible. I know people ‘do their own research’ but what is their motive for doing so? I don’t understand science so I don’t go reading scientific papers as I won’t be able to grasp the concepts. I trust the experts to present the information to me so I don’t have to do my own research.
> All this research and quoting studies and papers you’ve googled for shows to me bad faith and a desire to back up the selfish desires a lot of these people have, rather than a genuine interest in science. They’re just looking for ammunition so they can feel smug for being awkward refuseniks.
> All I think of when I see this is a small child being defiant but lacking the vocabulary to articulate it so they just spout BUTBUTBUTBUTBUTBUTBUT
> ...



no single cause. the stuff is everywhere. all sorts of different motives. a celebration of hubris, seems to be a key personality factor. a million different causes that makes this stuff manifest.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2021)

love that t shirt some one posted on ehre i think. with a smiling fifites guy, holding up a pint underneath the words "Just get the vacinne, you silly cunt"


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I engaged on FB this weekend ...
> 
> All I think of when I see this is a small child being defiant but lacking the vocabulary to articulate it so they just spout BUTBUTBUTBUTBUTBUTBUT
> 
> Just get the fucking jab! Why weasel out of it like this, even if you’re not sure of the efficacy cos of a paper you read and half understood? Wouldn’t it be easier to just get the fucking jab than bleat about it online?


tl'dred it for you
and the first line of your post is where you went wrong, I gave up quite a while back as sad as it is to see people you thought not negatively off suddenly go "I am a lunatic"


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2021)

rage against the machine level politics. probably even lower in sophistication than the juniour common room level of political thinking.

from teh right: lefties are trying to enslave us
from the left: the interests of capital are trying to destroy us.

if someone has never really grasped nuance and broader pespectives (even within those views) than the ones above, then they are ripe for this stuff.

underpinning it all: hidden, sinister forces, doing stuff covertly in a very absoloute, concrete sense.

it's junk, whether it's from the left or the right. or mostly junk. there will be some truth in it somewhere, but so what - take that and bin the rest.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 11, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Lesser Spotted Provincial Loons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least they seem have had a robust response from the locals.  Interesting take that the vaccines are making people angry though.  



> “But some people are very aggressive to us, you can’t imagine what f and c words I’ve been called, there’s no respect and this is what the vaccine is doing, it’s making people very angry,” said the spokesman.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2021)

> He added: “There’s a global genocide going on, it’s all part of the New World Order. The elite want to get rid of seven billion people with this vaccine and they’ve got 20 more vaccines lined up.
> 
> “It’s not a vaccine anyway, it’s a gene therapy which changes people’s immune system; that’s the genocide, and the more jabs you have the worst you will get.”



That's massively normal fodder in places like Paltalk, but even in Wiltshire it's going to be obvious lunacy - to be grouped alongside flat-earthism.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> That's massively normal fodder in places like Paltalk, but even in Wiltshire it's going to be obvious lunacy - to be grouped alongside flat-earthism.


proper down the rabit hole bingo going on there.

it's nothing other than paranoid projection. fears within given a story in the external world. people can't be trusted/evil runs through everything/powerful forces are trying to destroy all that i love. sling in a few whatsapp memes in support, job done. a non-existant pattern in the external world is picked to hang it all. down that hole they fall.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2021)

to get a bit jungian and to apply it to our wellness friends invovled with this stuff. Jung said, from what i can remember, that the more we walk a certain path, or toward something, such as: being a good person, being spiritual, being more moral, being better behaved - then an inverse is thus created within. so the more the religious or spiritual person tries to be a better person, the darker his shadow grows within. the more he will be besiged by dark forces within (a christian perspective would be to say that the devil is trying that bit harder to tempt him). jung then says that all those dark forces are then projected onto other people (far easier to deal with if someone else is assigned their power).

so from a jungian perspective, it's no surprise that the religious, they "hyper well", the "spiritual" are game for this stuff. they are projecting a good deal of their psyches fears on the external world.

i could be talking bollocks here, but that's what i can remember about reading about the jungian shadow.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 11, 2021)

i'll shut up after this as i probably come across as mad as them by my obsessive posting on this thread lol (i am not obessed, reading this thread is really teh only time i think about this stuff)

but if you take some of their general memes: the vacinnes will kill/harm us and it's being hidden/the virus is a means to enslave us/it's a cover up/covid doesn't exist.

just think how evil any of those being true would be. like truly evil guy stroking an evil cat somewhere. you would need masterminds and undercurrents of pure evil.

that's quite a prism in which to view the world. to sum up they probably need some sympathy for having painted themesleves into such a dark, frightening outlook.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> to get a bit jungian and to apply it to our wellness friends invovled with this stuff. Jung said, from what i can remember, that the more we walk a certain path, or toward something, such as: being a good person, being spiritual, being more moral, being better behaved - then an inverse is thus created within. so the more the religious or spiritual person tries to be a better person, the darker his shadow grows within. the more he will be besiged by dark forces within (a christian perspective would be to say that the devil is trying that bit harder to tempt him). jung then says that all those dark forces are then projected onto other people (far easier to deal with if someone else is assigned their power).
> 
> so from a jungian perspective, it's no surprise that the religious, they "hyper well", the "spiritual" are game for this stuff. they are projecting a good deal of their psyches fears on the external world.
> 
> i could be talking bollocks here, but that's what i can remember about reading about the jungian shadow.


Jung was adept at taking sound concepts, and making them sound like woo bollocks. It took me quite a long time to get past the woo-ness, and realise that it wraps some quite sound ideas.


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2021)

Spotted this parked up at a mechanics yard near me


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2021)

I can’t seem to find the stats for Uk on this currently - does anyone know what % of the covid patients in hospital are un/vaccinated ?
Feeling angry again after managing to back off for a few months. A simple story appeals to me, like if only people like my neighbours all got over themselves & got jabbed then we’d not be looking at another likely lockdown but is that even half true idk.

ETA ok if 3/4 of the hospitalised who are under 50 are unvaccinated then I think I am justified in blaming next door .


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> Spotted this parked up at a mechanics yard near me
> 
> View attachment 300370


I'd like to think it was in the mechanic's yard because someone had poured several litres of valve grinding compound into the fuel tank...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 12, 2021)

strung out said:


> Spotted this parked up at a mechanics yard near me
> 
> View attachment 300370



That wrap should be defaced / removed.
the anti-vaxxers can run their own risk as individuals, what they should not do is affect & influence other people with their mis-information & wooboollocks.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2021)

I wonder why they chose the stretched limo motif ? ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Lesser Spotted Provincial Loons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calne Rebels On Roundabouts

🤣


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Calne Rebels On Roundabouts
> 
> 🤣


Not a big fan of their second album


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 12, 2021)

They look a lot like the Westboro Baptist Church there IMO.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Calne Rebels On Roundabouts
> 
> 🤣


I had relatives in Calne in the 70s and I can still get flashbacks to being driven past the Harris's bacon factory when they were dumping a huge amount of offal ... 🤮


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They look a lot like the Westboro Baptist Church there IMO.


TBF, that's not surprising, given that they're behaving a lot like the Westboro Baptist Church, too...


----------



## kabbes (Dec 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> I can’t seem to find the stats for Uk on this currently - does anyone know what % of the covid patients in hospital are un/vaccinated ?
> Feeling angry again after managing to back off for a few months. A simple story appeals to me, like if only people like my neighbours all got over themselves & got jabbed then we’d not be looking at another likely lockdown but is that even half true idk.
> 
> ETA ok if 3/4 of the hospitalised who are under 50 are unvaccinated then I think I am justified in blaming next door .


Given that 80% of adults are vaccinated (and those who aren’t are mostly under 30), I would be surprised if the vaccinated proportion in hospital are not the majority.  The odds of hospitalisation are about 30x higher for the unvaccinated, but that doesn’t overcome the sheer relative exposure of vaccinated to unvaccinated.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> I can’t seem to find the stats for Uk on this currently - does anyone know what % of the covid patients in hospital are un/vaccinated ?
> Feeling angry again after managing to back off for a few months. A simple story appeals to me, like if only people like my neighbours all got over themselves & got jabbed then we’d not be looking at another likely lockdown but is that even half true idk.
> 
> ETA ok if 3/4 of the hospitalised who are under 50 are unvaccinated then I think I am justified in blaming next door .


I'm unconvinced by the utility of blame. There are some people whose reasons for remaining unvaccinated we're not in any position to judge, and, personally, I think trying to divide the "deserving" unvaccinated from the "undeserving" is a sideshow that distracts from the more important issues.

If blame can be laid at anyone's door, I think that the confusing and mixed messages sent by our governments - not least by their hypocrisy around Christmas parties - are far more responsible for people's confused and confusing attitudes to vaccinations (and mask-wearing, lockdowns, etc...) than anything else.


----------



## rekil (Dec 12, 2021)

kabbes said:


> Given that 80% of adults are vaccinated (and those who aren’t are mostly under 30), I would be surprised if the vaccinated proportion in hospital are not the majority.  The odds of hospitalisation are about 30x higher for the unvaccinated, but that doesn’t overcome the sheer relative exposure of vaccinated to unvaccinated.


Our figures here. With 93% of over 12s vaccinated, 57% of those admitted to ICU are unvaccinated.



Spoiler















						Ireland in lead with vaccination coverage and lowest death rate in EU
					

EU’s Covid-19 certificate is expected to be adjusted so it can display booster shots




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## LDC (Dec 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> I can’t seem to find the stats for Uk on this currently - does anyone know what % of the covid patients in hospital are un/vaccinated ?
> Feeling angry again after managing to back off for a few months. A simple story appeals to me, like if only people like my neighbours all got over themselves & got jabbed then we’d not be looking at another likely lockdown but is that even half true idk.
> 
> ETA ok if 3/4 of the hospitalised who are under 50 are unvaccinated then I think I am justified in blaming next door .



As kabbes and others have said, it's going to give an easily misunderstood picture as so many more people have been vaccinated, in fact it's one of the things that anti-vaxxers use to says 'look vaccination doesn't work'. It's also with Omicron going to increasingly show vaccinated people in hospital, especially those with just 2 doses.

Blame is not that helpful tbh, just hate them for being selfish hippie fools.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 12, 2021)

rekil said:


> Our figures here. With 93% of over 12s vaccinated, 57% of those admitted to ICU are unvaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And any "self respecting" antivax loon will only quote the last line from your spoiler as proof they don't work...


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 12, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Lesser Spotted Provincial Loons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New World Order always a stalwart phrase of loons like these


----------



## bimble (Dec 12, 2021)

i just got a thing appear on my twitter feed that was totally an anti vax tweet, it was 'promoted' to me by twitter, with them apparently totally mischaracterising it as under the topic of 'information security' . I see no way of reporting to them that what the hell are they doing (I don't 'follow'  any vax type people at all).  
Very not good twitter.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 12, 2021)

blame would be wasted on these fools to. blame a wise person, or someone with an ounce of self awareness, and you've got a good chance they would accept the blame and adjust accordingly. good luck with that with most of this mob, though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

Diary of a Covid Tester... 

Had a proper nut job today 🙄 

Quoting the Nuremburg code at me ffs. I told him to write to his MP and leave me alone. 

He ranted on about his nurse friends, empty hospitals, faked death certificates, vaccine cancer and other nonsense. I told him to fuck off and try not to die at which point he accused me of crimes against humanity. Said he will see me in court and I will be jailed for life as a murderer. 

So I grabbed him and dragged him over to a couple of coppers and told them he had accused me of a serious crime. He started freaking out at this point  luckily the police did not arrest me, but did give a decent bollocking


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2021)

How are testers proposed to have murdered people anyway? Stuck the swab in too far?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> ...friends...


Seems unlikely


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2021)

Excellent work though Badgers


----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> How are testers proposed to have murdered people anyway? Stuck the swab in too far?


straight up into the brain


----------



## LDC (Dec 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> How are testers proposed to have murdered people anyway? Stuck the swab in too far?



Have heard some people think that the tests are to _give _you a virus.


----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> straight up into the brain


Too easy to miss with loons.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> straight up into the brain


cancer. they have a carcigen in it (actually says so on teh box - rubbish Deep State). so it's that cancer, in it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Diary of a Covid Tester...
> 
> Had a proper nut job today 🙄
> 
> ...


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Diary of a Covid Tester...
> 
> Had a proper nut job today 🙄
> 
> ...


I hope the bollocking was for him and not you?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> How are testers proposed to have murdered people anyway? Stuck the swab in too far?


I have been told they are carcinogenic, have dangerous chemicals 'hidden' in the swabs and it is just data collection for government who are on the side of Amazon etc.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> I hope the bollocking was for him and not you?


Him pleasingly


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Seems unlikely




I did ask him what he did for a living 🙄 he just waffled at me about a vague medical background.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I have been told they are carcinogenic, have dangerous chemicals 'hidden' in the swabs and it is just data collection for government who are on the side of Amazon etc.


Considerng the amount of data both the Government and Amazon already have on me, I'd love to know what extra they could possibly learn by sticking a cotton bud up my nose


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I did ask him what he did for a living 🙄 he just waffled at me about a vague medical background.


Probably a 10 year lapsed First Aid at Work


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 12, 2021)

Love the Nuremberg code quoters. They’re excellent. Lovely stuff.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2021)

elbows said:


> How are testers proposed to have murdered people anyway? Stuck the swab in too far?


I think this clearly explains


----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2021)

Seatbelts for anti-vaxxers


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> straight up into the brain


It's a nasal swab not an anal one.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 12, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Seatbelts for anti-vaxxers
> 
> View attachment 300570


Not much use in the UK. Probably won't stop the covidiots.


----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2021)

Badgers said:


> I have been told they are carcinogenic, have dangerous chemicals 'hidden' in the swabs and it is just data collection for government who are on the side of Amazon etc.


Next time smile, tap your nose, whisper "No, this is how we implant the nanobots directly onto your frontal lobe", give a wink and moonwalk away.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 12, 2021)

next time, make sure a microsoft laptop is set up. just close your eyes when they start jabbering, go to the laptop and put your forehead against the screan.


----------



## keybored (Dec 12, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> I think this clearly explains
> 
> View attachment 300567


Needs moar fox heads on sticks.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 13, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> It's a nasal swab not an anal one.


for now...


----------



## marshall (Dec 13, 2021)

OK, the anti-vaxxer ex-anarcho professional dog walker at the end of my road is now a bit worried, wants to know whether he can skip jags 1 and 2 and go straight for the booster? Said I thought not, but not actually sure tbh. 

Interested he's now getting twitchy though.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 13, 2021)

marshall said:


> OK, the anti-vaxxer ex-anarcho professional dog walker at the end of my road is now a bit worried, wants to know whether he can skip jags 1 and 2 and go straight for the booster? Said I thought not, but not actually sure tbh.
> 
> Interested he's now getting twitchy though.


What does he think the difference is between shot 1 and shot 3?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 13, 2021)

marshall said:


> OK, the anti-vaxxer ex-anarcho professional dog walker at the end of my road is now a bit worried, wants to know whether he can skip jags 1 and 2 and go straight for the booster? Said I thought not, but not actually sure tbh.
> 
> Interested he's now getting twitchy though.


Hadn’t thought of that. Are they “behind”? So they might bale on their lunacy and join the mob but they’ll be two shots short of the rest of us? Or can they get three in a row to catch up lol? #science #medicine


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 13, 2021)

If they get three in a row their Bluetooth range is going to be off the charts


----------



## kabbes (Dec 13, 2021)

Tell him if he wants to go straight for the booster, that’s fine but that if you’re doing that it comes in two parts that are 12 weeks apart from each other


----------



## prunus (Dec 13, 2021)

marshall said:


> OK, the anti-vaxxer ex-anarcho professional dog walker at the end of my road is now a bit worried, wants to know whether he can skip jags 1 and 2 and go straight for the booster? Said I thought not, but not actually sure tbh.
> 
> Interested he's now getting twitchy though.



And who said antivaxxers were ignorant and stupid?  Surely genius, given it’s the booster that gives you protection against omicron.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 13, 2021)

marshall said:


> OK, the anti-vaxxer ex-anarcho professional dog walker at the end of my road is now a bit worried, wants to know whether he can skip jags 1 and 2 and go straight for the booster? Said I thought not, but not actually sure tbh.
> 
> Interested he's now getting twitchy though.


It's a good sign that they're doubting their own narrative. Maybe all is not lost.


----------



## marshall (Dec 13, 2021)

kabbes said:


> What does he think the difference is between shot 1 and shot 3?


Tried to explain that, by definition, a 'booster' only 'boosts' what's already there i.e. shots 1 & 2; but it was early this morning, neither of us was at our sharpest. 

Other than this we actually get on pretty well, I felt comfortable enough to tell him - with a smile - that he was pretty much fucked now anyway, that if he had jag 1 today he'd have to wait months for number 2 and so on.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> two shots short of the rest of us


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 13, 2021)

At the risk of giving TopCat ideas, look what anti-vaxxers seem to be doing in NZ.   



> New Zealand health authorities are investigating claims that a man received up to 10 Covid-19 vaccination doses in one day on behalf of other people, in the latest effort by members of the public to skirt tough restrictions on the unvaccinated.











						New Zealand authorities investigate claims man received 10 Covid vaccinations in one day
					

The man is reported to have visited several different immunisation clinics and was paid by others to get the doses




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> At the risk of giving TopCat ideas, look what anti-vaxxers seem to be doing in NZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's turned himself into the biggest 5G tower in teh land!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2021)

Somewhat undoing the claims of antivaxxers if he gets through unscathed ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 13, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Somewhat undoing the claims of antivaxxers if he gets through unscathed ...


he's just thinking ahead.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 13, 2021)

marshall said:


> OK, the anti-vaxxer ex-anarcho professional dog walker at the end of my road is now a bit worried, wants to know whether he can skip jags 1 and 2 and go straight for the booster? Said I thought not, but not actually sure tbh.


Genius. Tell him that's fine and then to get doses 4 and 5 (because those of us in the inner circle know that those ones are 5G-nanobot-free).


----------



## TopCat (Dec 13, 2021)

Giving me ideas eh?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> At the risk of giving TopCat ideas, look what anti-vaxxers seem to be doing in NZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And they call _us_ the junkies!


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2021)

Just sayin'  You Know Who Else Opposed Vaccine Mandates? Hitler.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 13, 2021)

editor said:


> Just sayin' You Know Who Else Opposed Vaccine Mandates? Hitler.



You aving a Giraffe? FFS


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 13, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> You aving a Giraffe? FFS



I guess that went right over your head.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 13, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> I guess that went right over your head.


TBH, it's looking increasingly like quite a lot does. Bless.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 13, 2021)

No Its flying way too low for that, but it doesnt surprise me that you 2 sparks find it a reasonable post


----------



## existentialist (Dec 13, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> No Its flying way too low for that, but it doesnt surprise me that you 2 sparks find it a reasonable post


It's good to know that you can find people that you can feel better than. It must be a struggle, so kudos for your sterling efforts


----------



## NoXion (Dec 13, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> You aving a Giraffe? FFS



You didn't actually read it, did you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2021)

Has anyone had to deal with any of this shit from colleagues? I had to walk away from a stupid conversation today as I was so angry at them. They were saying some shit about Fauci being employed by Pfizer - I told them they can’t be getting their information from a reliable source. I even sent them a fact checking link to a Reuters article.
I was too angry to school them on how to verify information on the internet but they need some instruction on this. Aren’t they supposed to do this at school?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Has anyone had to deal with any of this shit from colleagues? I had to walk away from a stupid conversation today as I was so angry at them. They were saying some shit about Fauci being employed by Pfizer - I told them they can’t be getting their information from a reliable source. I even sent them a fact checking link to a Reuters article.
> I was too angry to school them on how to verify information on the internet but they need some instruction on this. Aren’t they supposed to do this at school?



I never knew that Fauci was employed by Pfizer.  I suppose that the health ministers in every fucking country in the whole world are also employed by Pfizer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2021)

Just remembered that IME they don’t teach this in schools. I had to make a fuss in both places I worked to get library lessons on the curriculum and had to teach this stuff myself to year 7&8s in them cos no one else would. We’re fucked.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)

One of the first things we learnt on my open university degree (english lit and language) was

false premises lead to a false conclusion.

correct premises lead to a (logically) correct conclusion.

We then spent half a day or so looking at the logical steps of arguments and how we could pick them apart.

It was so valuable, even though for most intelligent people it's taken for granted. 

Although the whole peadagogue method is pretty much based on this, implicitly and explicitly, to make it an actual sylabus section looking back had enormous value.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)

it's interesting how "post modern" a lot of the right is these days: "these are _my _beliefs, this is my truth, this my truth and that's your truth so leave me alone, don't attack my beliefs etc."

moral relativism/post modern "no such thing as ultimate truth etc" alive and kicking on the right. too thick to realise that its criticism was often strongest comign from the right lol


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm trying to re-book my appointment from the 4th Jan to an earlier date, but the NHS Website is still down and there are no walk-in centres that are close.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I even sent them a fact checking link to a Reuters article.


I'm afraid, if they are truly down the rabbit hole, that won't be a reliable source, definitely doesn't trump a youtube video or Dave on Facebook, and likely to be dismissed as funded by those pushing the 'official narrative'.


----------



## killer b (Dec 14, 2021)

A friend tells me that the danger from Omicron is being overhyped in order to use up old vaccine stocks before they go out of date. Seems a bit overkill to me.


----------



## elbows (Dec 14, 2021)

killer b said:


> A friend tells me that the danger from Omicron is being overhyped in order to use up old vaccine stocks before they go out of date. Seems a bit overkill to me.


The nature of mutations seen, and quantity of them, combined with things like how quickly case numbers rocketed up and how low the doubling time appears to be, provide all the reasons necessary to legitimately generate a high level of concern about the Omicron variant.

However, if the implications of such concerns dont all come to full fruition, then the increased vigilance and measures and ramped up booster schedule do also happily offer the opportunity to compensate for some of the mistakes that were accruing over time in our response to previous variants like Delta.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 14, 2021)

Quick rant and some. I am CEV and have since discovered a new colleague is also CEV. We also work with predominately elderly people and many vulnerable people in their homes.
The last I heard was a colleague was staunch anti vax. I have since found out that they are now self isolating as their (adult) daughter has caught covid. This has really muddied the waters
as they are booked to visit family in Jamaica in a week or two.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 14, 2021)

.


----------



## petee (Dec 14, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's interesting how "post modern" a lot of the right is these days:



it is in fact the greatest success of 1980s literary theory.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 14, 2021)

Kind of surprised to see this pop up on my Facebook newsfeed as ‘recommended’....


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 14, 2021)

"Wake Up" is another way of saying Sheeple AFAIK.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 14, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> "Wake Up" is another way of saying Sheeple AFAIK.


thats what I thought.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 14, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


>


If only the Plandemic wasn't actually a massive pain in the arse to those at the levers of power and consistently pissing off their prime constituency ey?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> If only the Plandemic wasn't actually a massive pain in the arse to those at the levers of power and consistently pissing off their prime constituency ey?


yeh like what the fuck do they gain?

lets even take the worst scenario in these people's minds - mandatory vacinnes - other than a few medical companies, what fucking big bad villan would get anything from that?

am i missing something here? what force do these people think is there and what end is justfiying this means? it's an honest question in an attempt to understand?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 14, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> yeh like what the fuck do they gain?
> 
> lets even take the worst scenario in these people's minds - mandatory vacinnes - other than a few medical companies, what fucking big bad villan would get anything from that?
> 
> am i missing something here? what force do these people think is there and what end is justfiying this means? it's an honest question in an attempt to understand?


Slavery by tiny weeny incremental instalments. At this rate there will be no freedom by the year 3535.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)

to turn us into china or somefink? so what would all the top unis in teh world, all the free market governments, all the medical instituions etc gain from that, who in the main must be "in on it"? who is orchestrating it?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Slavery by tiny weeny incremental instalments. At this rate there will be no freedom by the year 3535.


but who would be behind such a plan?


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 14, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> but who would be behind such a plan?


Either Saruman or the Dark Lord himself.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 14, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Slavery by tiny weeny incremental instalments. At this rate there will be no freedom by the year 3535.




or


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Either Saruman or the Dark Lord himself.


yes, of course, thanks.

my money was on Jeremy Corybn but i think you're right.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)

that Dark Lord is a right busy cunt, as they might say at millwall.

(busy cunt: over involved and a busy body)


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2021)

"that copper/Dark Lord is a right busy cunt"


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 14, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


>



Feeling oppressed?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> but who would be behind such a plan?



"Them"


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> yeh like what the fuck do they gain?


The entire purpose of the Conservative party is to support private companies and encourage everyone possible to become independent units who live or die on that hill.
That they suddenly want to close down businesses and pay workers to sit at home doing nothing has nothing to do with a change of ideology and more to do with protecting the ideology they have in crisis.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> but who would be behind such a plan?



The Jews.

I think at this point that it's safe to say it's a cast-iron law of conspiracy theories that they will all eventually reduce themselves down into anti-Semitism.

This QAnon bullshit about the elites glugging down adrenochrome tortured out of kids, is basically a redux of the old blood libel.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 15, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> "Them"


Wake up Sheeple! It's 'They' actually, 'They' are responsible for all of this


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 15, 2021)

NoXion said:


> The Jews.
> 
> I think at this point that it's safe to say it's a cast-iron law of conspiracy theories that they will all eventually reduce themselves down into anti-Semitism.
> 
> This QAnon bullshit about the elites glugging down adrenochrome tortured out of kids, is basically a redux of the old blood libel.


And Bill Gates. Don't forget him


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> A friend tells me that the danger from Omicron is being overhyped in order to use up old vaccine stocks before they go out of date. Seems a bit overkill to me.


he has - of course - just caught covid, as have all the friends he was out with last week.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 15, 2021)

I've only just become aware that there's a conspiracy theory that PCR tests give you cancer, so there's a hardcore bunch of anti-vax conspiracists who not only won't get vaccinated but refuse to even be tested for covid. Nuts.


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I've only just become aware that there's a conspiracy theory that PCR tests give you cancer, so there's a hardcore bunch of anti-vax conspiracists who not only won't get vaccinated but refuse to even be tested for covid. Nuts.



They are so so scared aren’t they?   Like little children. It’s almost enough to make one feel sorry for them.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 15, 2021)

You're right, they're very scared. I sort of hesitated to post this, but this is how I learned of this particular theory, and you do kind of feel sorry for them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I've only just become aware that there's a conspiracy theory that PCR tests give you cancer, so there's a hardcore bunch of anti-vax conspiracists who not only won't get vaccinated but refuse to even be tested for covid. Nuts.


been around from the start. there was  video flying round with a guy saying "check the box! they've even writen it on the box!". and sure enough, there is a carcigenic in it but you'd need about 30 tons of it maybe get cancer.

how inept for a global cabal to be advertising their evil ways on the actual box! 

toddlers. really.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> You're right, they're very scared. I sort of hesitated to post this, but this is how I learned of this particular theory, and you do kind of feel sorry for them.



yeh he's in a dark place. he believes that evil forces have currently taken over the world and it's the "truthers" who are the only once can see it.

it's a dark place.


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> You're right, they're very scared. I sort of hesitated to post this, but this is how I learned of this particular theory, and you do kind of feel sorry for them.




First few mins brings up 'interesting' issues around mandatory medical stuff... how about mandatory testing for covid? What about someone that has symptoms, but refuses testing and isolation? Should testing be mandatory?

10/10 for that doctor that said something like "So what if the tests give you cancer, you're already got that fucker!"


----------



## NoXion (Dec 15, 2021)

prunus said:


> They are so so scared aren’t they?   Like little children. It’s almost enough to make one feel sorry for them.



I find it so weird that these people will spook themselves with their shadow, though. It's not like the world has a shortage of real problems with frightening implications. And yet, the real problems are at least in solvable in principle. It's not like climate change or global pandemics can fight back against any serious attempts at solving them. But on the other hand, an ancient conspiracy that has maintained an iron grip on power for centuries, if not millennia, is going to be much harder to defeat.


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm obviously not going to watch the mad guy's video, but how does the test give you cancer? The only point of contact between you and the test is the cotton swab up your nose, is this what's carcinogenic?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm obviously not going to watch the mad guy's video, but how does the test give you cancer? The only point of contact between you and the test is the cotton swab up your nose, is this what's carcinogenic?


According to the sticker I removed in the park some time ago, the ethene oxide used to sterilise the swabs is probably carcinogenic if you glug the stuff ...


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm obviously not going to watch the mad guy's video, but how does the test give you cancer? The only point of contact between you and the test is the cotton swab up your nose, is this what's carcinogenic?



That the swabs give you cancer is not the most extreme end of views, some think the swab gives you covid/takes a DNA sample/puts nanobots in your head/etc.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

That man (WWGOWGA) isn't far from violence. As if hospitals haven't got enough to deal with  . 

Specialist said to the woman who's in to have large cancerous growth removed  "what are you worried about cancer from testing for, you've already got it". That becomes PRUUF that 'they know' testing causes cancer.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 15, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> You're right, they're very scared. I sort of hesitated to post this, but this is how I learned of this particular theory, and you do kind of feel sorry for them.



"Where we go one we go all"... Now where have I heard that before?

I don't feel sorry for him. He's just a cunt.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

prunus said:


> They are so so scared aren’t they?   Like little children. It’s almost enough to make one feel sorry for them.


utterly no way that they can be at peace, i'm sure. if you truly believe that nurferious forces are currently trying to enslave/kill us all then it's like they are in their own little room, shadow boxing with no one. that's why it's quite compelling to read about them - it's like watching someone in their own horror movie written and directed and acted in by themselves. it is actually sad. i doubt the truly gone are having a moments rest from what is going on their minds.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm obviously not going to watch the mad guy's video, but how does the test give you cancer? The only point of contact between you and the test is the cotton swab up your nose, is this what's carcinogenic?


This is a characteristic of the loons - their 'research' uncovers different crazy theories seemingly each month, which makes them harder to combat and to refute. 

Remember how it used to be all about 5G? 
Then it was about how the vaccine would implant us with microchips allowing Gates (or the Space Jews) to track our every move; then the 'shedding' bollocks; next, the jab turns you into a magnet; or the jab makes you Bluetooth-enabled; or everyone who'd had the vaccine would be dead within two years as part of Gates' depopulation plan (I had to block an old friend when she started telling me that); now the tests themselves give you cancer. It never ends...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 15, 2021)

> The conspiraloon mod on that pirate radio board has come up with another classic.
> 
> Do some people really believe that crap PCR testing is purely a CONVID TEST? They are gathering every single persons DNA, who's desperate or stupid enough, to have one of those swabs shoved up their nose or to the back of their throats. All stored on their data records, another valuable piece of human data from their numbed down subjects.



The conspiraloon anti-vaxxer mod  ended-up losing his mod status, carried on posting as a user, disappeared a few months back now.

Just found out he passed away from covid.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2021)

Given the fact that omicron seems far more transmissible than other variants, I suspect that some Covid-denying anti vaxx loons are going to be in for a really nasty shock soon. And while the karma may be well deserved, they're going to end up clogging up hospitals with their internet-borne stupidity.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> This is a characteristic of the loons - their 'research' uncovers different crazy theories seemingly each month, which makes them harder to combat and to refute.
> 
> Remember how it used to be all about 5G?
> Then it was about how the vaccine would implant us with microchips allowing Gates (or the Space Jews) to track our every move; then the 'shedding' bollocks; next, the jab turns you into a magnet; or the jab makes you Bluetooth-enabled; or everyone who'd had the vaccine would be dead within two years as part of Gates' depopulation plan (I had to block an old friend when she started telling me that); now the tests themselves give you cancer. It never ends...



it was always amusing to see on the facebook groups (before the great purge) the fact taht most of the "theories" absoloutly contradicted previous/current theories. but then you'd have these grand memes of "WWGWGA" and how they are all spiritually bonded or something. hillarious that barely a single one of them was on the same page as the next man, always constantly negating each other.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

It is remarkably similar to paranoia - my mum was a sweetie but suffered from that towards the end of her life, thought the police followed her everywhere and broke into her house  

She ended up very private about it - she cut off everyone she told who said it was in her mind.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Given the fact that omicron seems far more transmissible than other variants, I suspect that some Covid-denying anti vaxx loons are going to be in for a really nasty shock soon. And while the karma may be well deserved, they're going to end up clogging up hospitals with their internet-borne stupidity.


proper sitting ducks now.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

unless they have mild symptoms or are asymptomatic - in which case it'll feed into the "imaginary disease" bollox. I didn't get it bad so the rest of the world are making it all up.


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2021)

editor said:


> karma may be well deserved


Most of the vocal antivaxxers I know seem to be in the middle of a psychiatric episode of one sort or another tbh. I just feel sorry for them and worried for them, both physically and mentally


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> unless they have mild symptoms or are asymptomatic - in which case it'll feed into the "imaginary disease" bollox. I didn't get it bad so the rest of the world are making it all up.


I think its almost a given that most will come to that conclusion


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 15, 2021)

The thing is I certainly don't think we live in a free society and there is increasing authoritarianism happening pretty much everywhere - that's a very real thing. No doubt that there are shadowy forces manipulating things to a degree - but all this stuff is just way off the chart.

It's obviously completely paranoid and unfortunately it's a big distraction and diversion from what's really going on - meaning that  people get behind people like Ann Widdecombe and Neil Oliver (as just an example).


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2021)

Does anyone know about proper clinical paranoia? I've read that it can be hereditary, so presumably there's a gene for it. Would it be accurate to say that the gene may be activated in some people but can remain dormant and 'untriggered' in others?  If so, what are the possible triggers? Perhaps cocaine is one. Are there others, psychiatric or psychological in nature? Is there some pandemic-related reason why the gene may be triggered more often these days?


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> First few mins brings up 'interesting' issues around mandatory medical stuff... how about mandatory testing for covid? What about someone that has symptoms, but refuses testing and isolation? Should testing be mandatory?
> 
> 10/10 for that doctor that said something like "So what if the tests give you cancer, you're already got that fucker!"


I wasnt even allowed to come into hospital for my op without isolating and taking a pcr test at a drive in centre. So I think her story falls down in the first minute. 
Man...fear can really fuck with people can't it. Its sad.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> Most of the vocal antivaxxers I know seem to be in the middle of a psychiatric episode of one sort or another tbh. I just feel sorry for them and worried for them, both physically and mentally


I'm sorry about your friends but literally all  of the ones I know - or at least the ones I haven't defriended yet - don't fit that description _at all._  They remain calmly and smugly convinced that they're absolutely right and any post challenging their bizarre worldview is swiftly rounded upon by their chums.  

And, naturally, FB keeps them well fed with a newsfeed that reinforces their bonkers take on the pandemic.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 15, 2021)

editor said:


> I'm sorry about your friends but literally all  of the ones I know - or at least the ones I haven't defriended yet - don't fit that description _at all._  They remain calmly and smugly convinced that they're absolutely right and any post challenging their bizarre worldview is swiftly rounded upon by their chums.
> 
> And, naturally, FB keeps them well fed with a newsfeed that reinforces their bonkers take on the pandemic.


I dunno Ed, my relative had exactly that smug attitude but alternated with fairly manic fear - I'm of few people who've seen the latter.


----------



## elbows (Dec 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Does anyone know about proper clinical paranoia? I've read that it can be hereditary, so presumably there's a gene for it. Would it be accurate to say that the gene may be activated in some people but can remain dormant and 'untriggered' in others?  If so, what are the possible triggers? Perhaps cocaine is one. Are there others, psychiatric or psychological in nature? Is there some pandemic-related reason why the gene may be triggered more often these days?


Its complicated, overly simplistic stuff like that isnt usually fit for purpose. There are usually numerous genes associated with things, only some of which we know anything about, and effects of some are probably countered by effects of others, as well as our experiences, development, support, sense of the world and our coping mechanisms. There will also be physical stuff that isnt directly gene related, such as damage to certain things. Common illnesses that we typically think of as being temporary can probably be a trigger if they leave some things damaged or imbalanced afterwards, so we also have to consider genes that can make people susceptible to such damage.

I could say similar stuff about the classification systems we've constructed that detail particular conditions - they are often a convenience in order to standardise diagnosis and treatment regimes. There is probably far more than one sort of schizophrenia for example, and there could be very different underlying causes that just happen to manifest in similar ways. And even the classification system has numerous options encoded into it, sometimes leading to expert disagreement about which version is the best fit for a particular patient. So for example we end up with classifications such as schizophrenia, schizoaffective disorder, schizotypal disorder, a bunch of personality disorders, and indeed the idea that the schizophrenic disorders occupy a spectrum. Its possible the same underlying issues could be diagnosed as various different things depending mostly on the detail of how they've ended up manifesting in a paticular indivudual. And the individuals attempts to cope, including self-medication strategies and belief systems, can make a difference as to how their illness is viewed. Not to mention what are considered to be 'normal' beliefs given their particular cultural background.

Life experiences, perceived patterns, internal explanations we come up with to make sense of the world, physical diseases, genetic susceptibilities, substances ingested and a bunch of other stuff can all play a part. Including quality of sleep and quality of support networks. Attempts to unravel this stuff are often unsatisfactory and crude.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> unless they have mild symptoms or are asymptomatic - in which case it'll feed into the "imaginary disease" bollox. I didn't get it bad so the rest of the world are making it all up.


And will go about their daily business infecting others


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> what are the possible triggers?


The internet, specifically social media ?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That the swabs give you cancer is not the most extreme end of views, some think the swab gives you covid/takes a DNA sample/puts nanobots in your head/etc.



Shit - this is the first I've heard of this idiocy.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Dec 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That the swabs give you cancer is not the most extreme end of views, some think the swab gives you covid/takes a DNA sample/puts nanobots in your head/etc.


Then they store the DNA in that strange cuboid structure that the Chinese 'found' on the Moon.


----------



## izz (Dec 15, 2021)

Since there's bugger all point trying to argue with these people rationally has anyone devised an equally emotion-only response ? "Oh the government don't actually want you to have the vaccine so they save money in pension payments later" ?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> 10/10 for that doctor that said something like "So what if the tests give you cancer, you're already got that fucker!"


Yep but like I said - that's become proof that (all) doctors are all in on the tests really giving you cancer


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Does anyone know about proper clinical paranoia? I've read that it can be hereditary, so presumably there's a gene for it. Would it be accurate to say that the gene may be activated in some people but can remain dormant and 'untriggered' in others?  If so, what are the possible triggers? Perhaps cocaine is one. Are there others, psychiatric or psychological in nature? Is there some pandemic-related reason why the gene may be triggered more often these days?


My sis was a Clinical Psychologist Psychiatrist for 20ish years until she retired and when I asked her about mum she gave the paranoia as a definite diagnosis. I think she actually said schizophrenic paranoia.

I've often wondered myself whether it is hereditary, and have always felt there's a chance I'll go that way too and that i should watch myself for similar symptoms. 

But is that  one of the symptoms? 

Eta: my mum was also deaf, and because she couldn't hear us when we were talking as a family often thought we were talking about her. I'm sure that fed into the paranoia and made it loads worse.


----------



## killer b (Dec 15, 2021)

editor said:


> They remain calmly and smugly convinced that they're absolutely right and any post challenging their bizarre worldview is swiftly rounded upon by their chums.


This describes the public facing attitude of the anti-vaxxers I know too tbf - but it only takes a few minutes conversation to discover it's one of their only rocks of certainty in a roiling ocean of madness/depression/etc. What other explanation could there be for people believing all this totally mad shit?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2021)

prunus said:


> They are so so scared aren’t they?   Like little children. It’s almost enough to make one feel sorry for them.


Almost.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Then they store the DNA in that strange cuboid structure that the Chinese 'found' on the Moon.


Alongside Elvis, Lord Lucan and Shergar


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That the swabs give you cancer is not the most extreme end of views, some think the swab gives you covid/takes a DNA sample/puts nanobots in your head/etc.


 yes it's common fodder that the sticks will give you cancer, or that they are somehow being used for sinister means. or are fake. just standard loon bread and butter. 

what keeps me coming back like pavlovs dog without a reward is the idea that this is new, is spreading, and will be part of our democratic make up for the forseable. i really hope i am wrong. watch them like hawks though. what we are witnissing here is another manifestation of extremisim. just hope i will never have to put the word "mass" infront of that word.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> This describes the public facing attitude of the anti-vaxxers I know too tbf - but it only takes a few minutes conversation to discover it's one of their only rocks of certainty in a roiling ocean of madness/depression/etc. What other explanation could there be for people believing all this totally mad shit?


Again, that stereotype doesn't fit some of the people I know. I wish it did really as it would make it easier to understand.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> yes it's common fodder that the sticks will give you cancer, or that they are somehow being used for sinister means. or are fake. just standard loon bread and butter.
> 
> what keeps me coming back like pavlovs dog without a reward is the idea that this is new, is spreading, and will be part of our democratic make up for the forseable. i really hope i am wrong. watch them like hawks though. what we are witnissing here is another manifestation of extremisim. just hope i will never have to put the word "mass" infront of that word.


Maybe they've always been around, but because the pandemic has affected everyone (lockdowns etc) there appear to be more loons...? 
There were anti-MMR vaccine theories ("it will induce autism in your kids") doing the rounds on the internet before Covid, but maybe the section of the population who would've been highly interested in the MMR jab was much smaller? Parents of very young children - how many are there in the UK? 

(this is me trying to put a positive spin on things  )


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2021)

I wonder if we might have fared better without the Internet - or perhaps the Internet makes us frighteningly aware of an undercurrent of Dunning-Kruger that was always there ..
I found myself watching a short documentary about the London Blitz the other day and there were pockets of resistance - certainly while there was a lull in the air war before the doodlebugs ...


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Again, that stereotype doesn't fit some of the people I know. I wish it did really as it would make it easier to understand.


I suspect there may be multiple reasons for people being anti-vax, several sub-groups being motivated for different reasons?


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if we might have fared better without the Internet - or perhaps the Internet makes us frighteningly aware of an undercurrent of Dunning-Kruger that was always there ..
> I found myself watching a short documentary about the London Blitz the other day and there were pockets of resistance - certainly while there was a lull in the air war before the doodlebugs ...


I'm sure the Internet and social media have helped to spread these ideas much wider and faster than pre-Net days. When I was a nipper, if I wanted to read an alternative theory that LBJ had JFK killed, for example, I'd have to send off a cheque or postal order to the US for a badly-produced pamphlet that would take ages to arrive. And the fact that it was photocopied or roneographed or whatever made it seem amateurish and untrustworthy, not so with Twitter or Facebook. A loon's tweet looks as professional as does one from Whitty (barring ALL CAPS or spelling mistakes)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm sure there are as many different reasons behind being anti-vax as there are anti-vaxxers once you get into the details. I do think it acts as a sort of mental shield to a lot of them though. I think that can be why they need to project such total confidence in it, and also why they need to fit every new thing that emerges into the same framework - once there's a crack of doubt in there all sorts of horrible shit (ie reality) is liable to pour through.

Whether I feel sorry for them depends on my mood and what level of twattery they're currently committing tbh. I don't really care about the deeper reasons why someone might end up outside a hospital shouting at patients.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2021)

scalyboy said:


> I'm sure the Internet and social media have helped to spread these ideas much wider and faster than pre-Net days. When I was a nipper, if I wanted to read an alternative theory that LBJ had JFK killed, for example, I'd have to send off a cheque or postal order to the US for a badly-produced pamphlet that would take ages to arrive. And the fact that it was photocopied or roneographed or whatever made it seem amateurish and untrustworthy, not so with Twitter or Facebook. A loon's tweet looks as professional as does one from Whitty (barring ALL CAPS or spelling mistakes)


I can remember our general studies tutor on an electronics course introducing me to the Kennedy conspiracies in 1981 when I was 21 - it would take the Internet to introduce me to anything else - you literally had to "do your own research" back then - which meant visiting libraries and stuff ...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

Yep I'm sure there are many mutant strains of antivaxxism - I'd imagine they'd be very localized as to which strain people get. The cunt upthread for example  will doubtless be spreading that variant to his own sheeple.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yep I'm sure there are many mutant strains of antivaxxism - I'd imagine they'd be very localized as to which strain people get. The cunt upthread for example  will doubtless be spreading that variant to his own sheeple.


and it's monitized as well.

take the author, 20, 30 years ago. he would spend a few years compiling info into the longest form going - i.e. book length. or even say a right wing columist. salaried, pretty safe, cushty number. he has the time and space and security to write long and dull and explorative.

both of these two "grifters" have no real need to hit those dopamine buttons. need to grab in extreme ways peoples' attention. teh business model didn't really require it.

fast forward to now. the youtube grifter will not survive on dull, lengthy, meandering narratives in his video. he wants to grab you and provoke you FAST. and to keep the wonga rolling in, he has to keep doing it. keeping reaching into your space and provoking you. that's why the right wing grift is so profitable (like £100s of k a month profitable - it's an endless stream of provocation towards teh mainstream liberal (ish) consensus. i am fairly convincned that i could make 10s of K by being a fake right wing grifter on youtube. it's easy. just rant about what ever "liberal progressive" policy/talking point is making the news and watch the dollars fly in.

so what we see with these folks are often victims of people who have monitized their attention.

eta and also its not just money, it's likes. people get addicted to the validation so they will post things that get attention, reactions, etc.


----------



## izz (Dec 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> My sis was a Clinical Psychologist for 20ish years until she retired and when I asked her about mum she gave the paranoia as a definite diagnosis. I think she actually said schizophrenic paranoia.
> 
> I've often wondered myself whether it is hereditary, and have always felt there's a chance I'll go that way too and that i should watch myself for similar symptoms.
> 
> ...


It is my very limited understanding that this can be inherited but a sister that's been a clinical psychologist is a godsend - I'm sure she'll be keeping an eye on the both of you. Plus like everything, treatments are improving all the time so in the unlikely event you're afflicted with it, you'll likely have a better time of it than y'ma. Hope that's a comfort


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

izz said:


> It is my very limited understanding that this can be inherited but a sister that's been a clinical psychologist is a godsend - I'm sure she'll be keeping an eye on the both of you. Plus like everything, treatments are improving all the time so in the unlikely event you're afflicted with it, you'll likely have a better time of it than y'ma. Hope that's a comfort


Oops clinical psychiatrist  but yes your point stands. 

I'm not actually worried - it started getting to my mum when she was much younger than I am now.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

Eta: my sis studiously resists keeping an eye out now she's retired.

She went through several years of "oh you're a doctor, I've been getting this pain ...". I did ask her a couple of things when she was at uni but she'd say something like "I've not done the knee yet". I'm sure she had the same when she told people she was psychiatrist - or more likely told them she was an accountant.

She's one of the most pragmatic people I've ever met though, and not someone you contradict or argue with lightly  

She was so disgusted at the government's treatment of the NHS that she's gone all left wing  over the last few years after a life of not being interested in politics at all.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> This describes the public facing attitude of the anti-vaxxers I know too tbf - but it only takes a few minutes conversation to discover it's one of their only rocks of certainty in a roiling ocean of madness/depression/etc. What other explanation could there be for people believing all this totally mad shit?



A lack of any kind of analysis that better explains global power dynamics with a huge dollop of narcissism as being bestowed with secret knowledge. They probably like Sci-Fi.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2021)

My stepmother is reckoned by the family to be suffering from paranoia, but she's never seen any sort of doctor about it as far as I know. She thinks MI5 are spying on her. Won't turn on the TV because MI5 can use it as a camera to look at her. Convinced that the postman and neighbours are in on it.  Her daughter, my half-sister, is reckoned by me to be paranoid about misogyny. She sees it when it's not there. Has completely irrational responses to innocent remarks and explodes with anger. She's had a series of bitter fallouts, six that I know of, including two of her oldest and best friends, who she used to adore, plus three neighbours, and me. Her fallout with me was followed by two years of silence, then justified by saying that it was my fault and I had it coming to me, but she regretted that I'd been hurt by it. She's had treatment for depression in the past. She used to do coke on nights out. She says she's changed a lot, but frames it as personal growth, 'not taking any shit any more'. Some of her friends can't deal with it, 'but that's their problem'. I doubt she'll ever have any insight into whatever is wrong, or ask for treatment. I used to think of her as my best friend, but now I view her as a sort of cross between an alien and a hand grenade. She's a stranger to me. Her true personality doesn't really exist for me any more.  I go along with a superficial, polite friendship for the sake of my brother and his kids.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 15, 2021)

Yes my mum refused to see a doctor because that would be admitting that there was something wrong with her


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

while no doubt loads are in pain and terror, I think it’s a disservice to the mentally ill to put some of these selfish arseholes in the same breath. I’ve suffered from depression a few times and never thought to flagrantly not give a fuck about the health of my community


----------



## 8ball (Dec 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> while no doubt loads are in pain and terror, I think it’s a disservice to the mentally ill to put some of these selfish arseholes in the same breath. I’ve suffered from depression a few times and never thought to flagrantly not give a fuck about the health of my community



I think you've confused depression with delusion.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> while no doubt loads are in pain and terror, I think it’s a disservice to the mentally ill to put some of these selfish arseholes in the same breath. I’ve suffered from depression a few times and never thought to flagrantly not give a fuck about the health of my community


I find that it helps, in general, to take a less judgemental and more compassionate approach to these people, if only because it's a lot less stressful to me to take that position. Sure, if someone gets in my face, or directly threatens me, there's going to be a point where the compassion will rapidly expire, and I'll deal with it directly. But when it's just idiots having stupid views, it's generally more psychologically healthy to take a step back from getting too emotionally entangled with it all.


----------



## LDC (Dec 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> My stepmother is reckoned by the family to be suffering from paranoia, but she's never seen any sort of doctor about it as far as I know. She thinks MI5 are spying on her. Won't turn on the TV because MI5 can use it as a camera to look at her. Convinced that the postman and neighbours are in on it.  Her daughter, my half-sister, is reckoned by me to be paranoid about misogyny. She sees it when it's not there. Has completely irrational responses to innocent remarks and explodes with anger. She's had a series of bitter fallouts, six that I know of, including two of her oldest and best friends, who she used to adore, plus three neighbours, and me. Her fallout with me was followed by two years of silence, then justified by saying that it was my fault and I had it coming to me, but she regretted that I'd been hurt by it. She's had treatment for depression in the past. She used to do coke on nights out. She says she's changed a lot, but frames it as personal growth, 'not taking any shit any more'. Some of her friends can't deal with it, 'but that's their problem'. I doubt she'll ever have any insight into whatever is wrong, or ask for treatment. I used to think of her as my best friend, but now I view her as a sort of cross between an alien and a hand grenade. She's a stranger to me. Her true personality doesn't really exist for me any more.  I go along with a superficial, polite friendship for the sake of my brother and his kids.



How old is she? Has she been assessed for MH issues, dementia and similar?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2021)

.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> My stepmother is reckoned by the family to be suffering from paranoia, but she's never seen any sort of doctor about it as far as I know. She thinks MI5 are spying on her. Won't turn on the TV because MI5 can use it as a camera to look at her. Convinced that the postman and neighbours are in on it.  Her daughter, my half-sister, is reckoned by me to be paranoid about misogyny. She sees it when it's not there. Has completely irrational responses to innocent remarks and explodes with anger. She's had a series of bitter fallouts, six that I know of, including two of her oldest and best friends, who she used to adore, plus three neighbours, and me. Her fallout with me was followed by two years of silence, then justified by saying that it was my fault and I had it coming to me, but she regretted that I'd been hurt by it. She's had treatment for depression in the past. She used to do coke on nights out. She says she's changed a lot, but frames it as personal growth, 'not taking any shit any more'. Some of her friends can't deal with it, 'but that's their problem'. I doubt she'll ever have any insight into whatever is wrong, or ask for treatment. I used to think of her as my best friend, but now I view her as a sort of cross between an alien and a hand grenade. She's a stranger to me. Her true personality doesn't really exist for me any more.  I go along with a superficial, polite friendship for the sake of my brother and his kids.


FWIW, "paranoia" is not as such a diagnosable condition, so much as a symptom of a number of other conditions. As LynnDoyleCooper suggests, she'd be far better off being assessed by MH professionals to identify any underlying condition.


----------



## elbows (Dec 15, 2021)

All the same a very well known form of paranoid ideation is being described there.

Very much including paranoid ideation without psychosis, which can be associated with rather a lot of conditions such as certain forms of depression.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2021)

elbows said:


> All the same a very well known form of paranoid ideation is being described there.


Oh, absolutely. But it's going to be a feature of some broader underlying condition, the most obvious of which would be some kind of psychotic disorder, like schizophrenia.


----------



## elbows (Dec 15, 2021)

Well thats where all the study of detail comes in, the persons history, figuring out whether it actually counts as involving psychosis or not, whether it could be described as part of a personality disorder, or whether its an outcome of something slightly simpler such as depression that people are less familiar with associating with paranoia than they are at associating schizophrenia with it.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2021)

I've read about paranoia on the Mind site. But I've not found a diagnosis which fits what I know about my sister. Maybe that's because she has lots of thoughts that I'm unaware of. My gut feel is that she's well on the way to a paranoid personality disorder https://www.mind.org.uk/information...onality-disorder/#ParanoidPersonalityDisorder  But it's all a bit academic if I can't help her or steer her towards treatment. She seems very bullish about life, so sometimes I think she's aware of a problem but won't admit it to herself. If I were to raise the subject I think she'd just attack me again. And last time she was shockingly vicious and cruel. I don't want another two years of licking my wounds.

eta: actually I've just had one of those 'light bulb goes on over your head' moments. Here's something from Mind which fits my sister: "delusional disorder (persecutory type) – a type of psychosis where you have one main delusion related to being harmed by others". She thinks that other people's misogyny is often something which, wittingly or unwittingly, undermines her career. And her mother's constant refrain was that the world and everything in it were against her.  Unfortunately my sister works in a ruthless industry where people are often trying to undermine each other, and a lot of the players are notoriously misogynist men.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I find that it helps, in general, to take a less judgemental and more compassionate approach to these people, if only because it's a lot less stressful to me to take that position. Sure, if someone gets in my face, or directly threatens me, there's going to be a point where the compassion will rapidly expire, and I'll deal with it directly. But when it's just idiots having stupid views, it's generally more psychologically healthy to take a step back from getting too emotionally entangled with it all.


Sad you're leaving urban mate


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> while no doubt loads are in pain and terror, I think it’s a disservice to the mentally ill to put some of these selfish arseholes in the same breath. I’ve suffered from depression a few times and never thought to flagrantly not give a fuck about the health of my community


Exactly.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2021)

FFS.  Every mental illness is an illness. What's wrong with you people? The above nonsense from Big Moaner about depression belongs on GB News or the Daily Mail comments section.  No wonder this board has become such a cesspit if the editor agrees with it.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> How old is she? Has she been assessed for MH issues, dementia and similar?


You mean my stepmother? She's early seventies. Never been assessed for any MH things as far as I know, and shows no signs of dementia. Very fit and active.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> FFS.  Every mental illness is an illness. What's wrong with you people? The above nonsense from Big Moaner about depression belongs on GB News or the Daily Mail comments section.  No wonder this board has become such a cesspit if the editor agrees with it.





David Clapson said:


> FFS.  Every mental illness is an illness. What's wrong with you people? The above nonsense from Big Moaner about depression belongs on GB News or the Daily Mail comments section.  No wonder this board has become such a cesspit if the editor agrees with it.


All I was saying was that depression is one thing, not giving a fuck about COVID and putting people at risk over and over due to strange conspiracy beliefs is another. Warning against just writing this phenomenon off as crazy or mental illness when some are just down right anti social.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> FFS.  Every mental illness is an illness.


It's nowhere near as simplistic as that.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> All I was saying was that depression is one thing, not giving a fuck about COVID and putting people at risk over and over due to strange conspiracy beliefs is another. Warning against just writing this phenomenon off as crazy or mental illness when some are just down right anti social.


I think in a lot of cases it's neither of those things.
It's a weakness of character in the face of harsh uncertainties, which some flee from in favour of a grand plot that they have an important role in thwarting.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 15, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think in a lot of cases it's neither of those things.
> It's a weakness of character in the face of harsh uncertainties, which some flee from in favour of a grand plot that they have an important role in thwarting.


yes a multitude. no two alike. some will be mentally ill, some will be suffering fear and paranoia, some are just so narcistic the idea of solidarity or concern for wider community is just a non starter, some lonely and have found meaning, some psychopathic, some just not thinking shit through, etc etc etc etc. and then beyond the macro you have the larger forces like deprivation, lack of education, family trauma, etc etc. like all things can't be reduced to just one cause or type.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> FFS.  Every mental illness is an illness. What's wrong with you people? The above nonsense from Big Moaner about depression belongs on GB News or the Daily Mail comments section.  No wonder this board has become such a cesspit if the editor agrees with it.



Lol


----------



## keybored (Dec 16, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


>


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 16, 2021)

keybored said:


> View attachment 301029


bonkers, love it. love the c bomb


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> A lack of any kind of analysis that better explains global power dynamics with a huge dollop of narcissism as being bestowed with secret knowledge. They probably like Sci-Fi.



It's funny when people say shit like this, because in my own experience a lot of science fiction fans look down on the tinfoil hat brigade. I think you might be confused by the fact that conspiracy theorists nowadays like to incorporate the technological trappings of science fiction into their screeds (nanotechnology seems a favourite, because it can be invisible to the unaided eye and thus could be _anywhere_, perfect fuel for the paranoid!), while abandoning the pro-scientific ethos exhibited by many creators and thus fans in the genre. _Falsifiability? What's that? What good is a theory if it could be proven false?_ 

Speaking as a science fiction fan, who's spent several years within at least a couple of different science fiction communities, I look at the conspiracy cunts and it's obvious that their understanding of science is even more shallow than that of a mere dillettante like myself. I don't have any formal scientific qualifications, but a fair few of the people I knew in those communities were actively pursuing scientific careers. Some of the most highly regarded works of science fiction literature are in the subgenre of "hard" science fiction, which to varying degrees attempts to work within the limitations that have been uncovered by scientific enquiry.

On the other hand, I don't think most conspiracy types have even _touched_ a book since school.


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> All I was saying was that depression is one thing, not giving a fuck about COVID and putting people at risk over and over due to strange conspiracy beliefs is another. Warning against just writing this phenomenon off as crazy or mental illness when some are just down right anti social.


It's trying to explore why people hold these kinds of views, not writing them off.  Where do you go with 'some people are just bad'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

I work with a security guard, who for complicated reasons works for the NHS instead of my employer and also works at the big hospitals, including A&E departments. He’s an anti-vaxxer and very daft. He may lose his job because of it, and he’s just been hospitalised with appendicitis and resisting testing and vaccinating during his hospital stay. He’s convinced he’s going to die, but still resisting routine tests. He’s got two kids ffs


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> FFS.  Every mental illness is an illness. What's wrong with you people? The above nonsense from Big Moaner about depression belongs on GB News or the Daily Mail comments section.  No wonder this board has become such a cesspit if the editor agrees with it.


think you can drop the first two letters of your strapline


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think in a lot of cases it's neither of those things.
> It's a weakness of character in the face of harsh uncertainties, which some flee from in favour of a grand plot that they have an important role in thwarting.


And that's it in a nutshell. A lot of these deniers are responding to their powerlessness in the face of events by constructing (or, more likely, clinging to) a narrative in which they are uniquely in possession of superior knowledge...and knowledge is power


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> It's funny when people say shit like this, because in my own experience a lot of science fiction fans look down on the tinfoil hat brigade. I think you might be confused by the fact that conspiracy theorists nowadays like to incorporate the technological trappings of science fiction into their screeds (nanotechnology seems a favourite, because it can be invisible to the unaided eye and thus could be _anywhere_, perfect fuel for the paranoid!), while abandoning the pro-scientific ethos exhibited by many creators and thus fans in the genre. _Falsifiability? What's that? What good is a theory if it could be proven false?_
> 
> Speaking as a science fiction fan, who's spent several years within at least a couple of different science fiction communities, I look at the conspiracy cunts and it's obvious that their understanding of science is even more shallow than that of a mere dillettante like myself. I don't have any formal scientific qualifications, but a fair few of the people I knew in those communities were actively pursuing scientific careers. Some of the most highly regarded works of science fiction literature are in the subgenre of "hard" science fiction, which to varying degrees attempts to work within the limitations that have been uncovered by scientific enquiry.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't think most conspiracy types have even _touched_ a book since school.



How do we explain the crossover with alien visitation? That’s pretty clearly science fiction.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> How do we explain the crossover with alien visitation? That’s pretty clearly science fiction.



Alien visitation (I assume you mean as in UFOs being alien spacecraft, abductees etc) is a modern re-skin of a phenomenon that's much older than science fiction as we know it today. People have always seen weird shit in the sky that they don't know what of, and people have always had experiences of being visited or taken captive by otherworldly beings. It's just that in our modern, technological age, they get interpreted through such a lens.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Alien visitation (I assume you mean as in UFOs being alien spacecraft, abductees etc) is a modern re-skin of a phenomenon that's much older than science fiction as we know it today. People have always seen weird shit in the sky that they don't know what of, and people have always had experiences of being visited or taken captive by otherworldly beings. It's just that in our modern, technological age, they get interpreted through such a lens.



And what about the shape shifting royals?


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> People have always seen weird shit in the sky that they don't know what of, and people have always had experiences of being visited or taken captive by otherworldly beings.



I remember that one legend about a mysterious bright star in the sky guiding travelers to where a woman impregnated by a supernatural being was giving birth.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> And what about the shape shifting royals?



Elite monsters, like the classic vampires who are often depicted as being nobility.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> I remember that one legend about a mysterious bright star in the sky guiding travelers to where a woman impregnated by a supernatural being was giving birth.


Met police helicopter hovering over 11 Downing St?


----------



## existentialist (Dec 16, 2021)

2hats said:


> Met police helicopter hovering over 11 Downing St?


Don't be ludicrous!


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Elite monsters, like the classic vampires who are often depicted as being nobility.



Then there’s the dystopian stuff like being microchipped. I’m sure you can explain that away but I think your defensiveness is down to you thinking that I was pointing at ALL science fiction fans. Which I clearly wasn’t.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Elite monsters, like the classic vampires who are often depicted as being nobility.



Whereas the proletariat, the common consumers have to make do with the zombie mantle.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Then there’s the dystopian stuff like being microchipped. I’m sure you can explain that away but I think your defensiveness is down to me thinking that I was pointing at ALL science fiction fans. Which I clearly wasn’t.



Microchipping isn't science fiction, it's done to pets. I just think you're wrong about what motivates and inspires the people you're talking about.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Microchipping isn't science fiction, it's done to pets. I just think you're wrong about what motivates and inspires the people you're talking about.



Microchips in pets are not tracking devices, whereas some loons think the jabs install chips for that purpose, that's certainly is somewhat science fiction.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Microchipping isn't science fiction, it's done to pets. I just think you're wrong about what motivates and inspires the people you're talking about.



Except, I suppose, for the ones I know. Who are science fiction fans.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Microchips in pets are not tracking devices, whereas some loons think the jabs install chips for that purpose.



Well, exactly. They don't even try to understand the technologies they talk about.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Except, I suppose, for the ones I know. Who are science fiction fans.


Well, sure. But there are sports fans and players who are antivaxxers as well.

What conclusion do we draw from that?


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Except, I suppose, for the ones I know. Who are science fiction fans.



Do you what they're fans of specifically? It's a broad genre and I'm curious.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2021)

A chunk of the dystopian themes that are present in films etc of the west going back quite some decades now were insipired by/borrowed from stuff from the east that reflected a futuristic take on the undemocratic 'economic miracles' of global capitalism meets the likes of the Chaebols system in South Korea. eg the fucking long shadow left by the regime of Park Chung-hee.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Well, sure. But there are sports fans and players who are antivaxxers as well.
> 
> What conclusion do we draw from that?



Imagine living in your very own sci-fi narrative with you cast as one of the heroes? 
Now apply the same to football. Duh.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Do you what they're fans of specifically? It's a broad genre and I'm curious.



Star Trek rather than wordy tomes I gather.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

many scientologists of course believe half hubbard's science fiction stuff as gospel. A breed of their own though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Imagine living in your very own sci-fi narrative with you cast as one of the heroes?
> Now apply the same to football. Duh.


Indeed.

While Hopkins quickly rowed back on his threat to retire, Cole Beasley, a wide receiver with the Buffalo Bills, released a rap single outlining his opposition. Titled ‘Heavy 1s’, it is truly a poetic champion composing, boasting lyrics like, “The whole world can suck a d**k with no hands . . . I’m too ill to be repaired, Ain’t no vaccination for me . . . I got heavy nuts, F**k everyone.”

America at Large: Plenty of NFL players taking anti-vax stance despite penalties


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> many scientologists of course believe half hubbard's science fiction stuff as gospel. A breed of their own though.



The same guy who said, before inventing Scientology IIRC, something along the lines of, "if you want to get rich, invent a religion".


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> The same guy who said, before inventing Scientology IIRC, something along the lines of, "if you want to get rich, invent a religion".



Lots of people getting rich over this, reckon.


----------



## LDC (Dec 16, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Indeed.
> 
> While Hopkins quickly rowed back on his threat to retire, Cole Beasley, a wide receiver with the Buffalo Bills, released a rap single outlining his opposition. Titled ‘Heavy 1s’, it is truly a poetic champion composing, boasting lyrics like, “The whole world can suck a d**k with no hands . . . I’m too ill to be repaired, Ain’t no vaccination for me . . . I got heavy nuts, F**k everyone.”
> 
> America at Large: Plenty of NFL players taking anti-vax stance despite penalties



Sounds like a lovely bloke.

And that's a pretty amazing article!

Jack Brewer, once a safety with the Vikings and formerly of a group called “Black Voices for Trump”, described the NFL system of penalties as “un-American” and further proof that the league is associating with “socialist movements”.

“I probably won’t get vaccinated until I get more facts and that stuff,” said defensive end Montez Sweat, afterwards. “I’m not a fan of it at all.”


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Microchips in pets are not tracking devices, whereas some loons think the jabs install chips for that purpose, that's certainly is somewhat science fiction.



Not as good as the ones in Zeitgeist that would enable the Illuminati to switch off anyone that displeases them. Doesn’t sound like the ones that dogs get either.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> And what about the shape shifting royals?



I think you'll find that one is true. Just look at Prince Charles playing with one of his grand-kids.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I think you'll find that one is true. Just look at Prince Charles playing with one of his grand-kids.
> 
> View attachment 301107



They do seem to be getting along rather well.


----------



## elbows (Dec 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> They do seem to be getting along rather well.


They bonded over a boxed set of David Icke DVDs.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> Microchipping isn't science fiction, it's done to pets. I just think you're wrong about what motivates and inspires the people you're talking about.


people have been getting RFID chips voluntarily too as it happens, big in Sweden apparently.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> people have been getting RFID chips voluntarily too as it happens, big in Sweden apparently.



Will be a ballache with them going obsolete a lot until the technology matures.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2021)

Saw and removed these in city centre earlier, one was already half off


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> Will be a ballache with them going obsolete a lot until the technology matures.



That's why you install a socket, instead of implanting the chip directly. Socket technology moves on more slowly than what you plug into it.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> That's why you install a socket, instead of implanting the chip directly. Socket technology moves on more slowly than what you plug into it.



I think this would compromise MRI safety for complicated reasons (I know a couple of MR physicists - I don't understand the intricacies).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 16, 2021)

elbows said:


> They bonded over a boxed set of David Icke DVDs.


Does he have DVDs? I need to watch this stuff.  I can't be arsed with the books tbh.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think this would compromise MRI safety for complicated reasons (I know a couple of MR physicists - I don't understand the intricacies).


Here's a little hint.


----------



## petee (Dec 16, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Saw and removed these in city centre earlier, one was already half off



i've seen that one on the right over here too.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2021)

petee said:


> i've seen that one on the right over here too.


seen that a few times but not the other one


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

2hats said:


> Here's a little hint.
> View attachment 301161


I hope there was no one in either the scanner or wheelchair when that happened.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think this would compromise MRI safety for complicated reasons (I know a couple of MR physicists - I don't understand the intricacies).


magnetic fields and metal, so I suppose it would depend on what the plug was made of.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> I think this would compromise MRI safety for complicated reasons (I know a couple of MR physicists - I don't understand the intricacies).



If you must use metal in an implant (and who says you must in this case?), you can use titanium, which is biocompatible and isn't affected by MRIs.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> If you must use metal in an implant (and who says you must in this case?), you can use titanium, which is biocompatible and isn't affected by MRIs.



Not for all parts of the chip/contacts/antenna.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> Not for all parts of the chip/contacts/antenna.


Don't see why not. It will be a good conductor and won't corrode.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Don't see why not. It will be a good conductor and won't corrode.



Titanium is not a good conductor.
It's in the rough area of steel.  You don't make microchips with steel.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

2hats said:


> Here's a little hint.
> View attachment 301161



I see you don't understand the intricacies either. 

The issue would not be anything involving chips dramatically exploding out of people (unless, theoretically, you did some silly stuff and had no idea someone had something metallic in them), the issue would concern current generation and/or heating effects.   You can work around some things, but stuff gets more complicated and messy when electrical contacts are involved, hence a 'socket' likely being problematic.  It's to do with the radio waves generated rather than the field strength.

I am unfortunately personally "MRI-contra-indicated" due to various inorganic components, though I've been told they'd have a go in a sufficient emergency.  Bad knees, no; severe head injury, maybe.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> I see you don't understand the intricacies either.
> 
> The issue would not be anything involving chips dramatically exploding out of people (unless, theoretically, you did some silly stuff and had no idea someone had something metallic in them), the issue would concern current generation and/or heating effects.   You can work around some things, but stuff gets more complicated and messy when electrical contacts are involved, hence a 'socket' likely being problematic.  It's to do with the radio waves generated rather than the field strength.



A socket for an RFID chip need not be one that carries electricity, as opposed to being a purely mechanical affair. What system is such a chip going to interface with through the socket? I thought the point of using RFID was that it works wirelessly over very short distances?

The point behind using a socket in this case would be the ability to more easily swap out chips, without requiring minor surgery each time. So instead of undergoing a procedure in order to get the chip out before undergoing an MRI, you just remove the chip from the socket.

Although personally I would much rather just carry a swipe card.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> A socket for an RFID chip need not be one that carries electricity, as opposed to being a purely mechanical affair. What system is such a chip going to interface with through the socket? I thought the point of using RFID was that it works wirelessly over very short distances?
> 
> The point behind using a socket in this case would be the ability to more easily swap out chips, without requiring minor surgery each time. So instead of undergoing a procedure in order to get the chip out before undergoing an MRI, you just remove the chip from the socket.
> 
> Although personally I would much rather just carry a swipe card.



RFID does, but it's just tracking and stuff.  I thought we were talking about something re-programmable and updatable.
That idea of a socket makes more sense, more of a 'pocket' than a 'socket' really, though.

Plus once you make something easily swappable you lose a lot of the point of it as opposed to just a trouser pocket.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> Titanium is not a good conductor.
> It's in the rough area of steel.  You don't make microchips with steel.


You don't make microchips from any metal, they are made from semiconductors. The only place metal is used is the gold wires from the chip to the pins and the pins/legs themselves.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> You don't make microchips from any metal, they are made from semiconductors. The only place metal is used is the gold wires from the chip to the pins and the pins/legs themselves.



I don't like to be mean, but whatever you looked up, read on for a few more paragraphs.

Let's settle on "mostly not made of metal".


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> You don't make microchips from any metal, they are made from semiconductors. The only place metal is used is the gold wires from the chip to the pins and the pins/legs themselves.


Silicon is a metalloid, so near enough.  It also has a metallic lustre.









						Is Silicon a Metal? Classification of Silicon Based on its Properties
					

Is silicon a metal? No, silicon is classified as a metalloid since some of its properties resemble the properties of metals and some of its properties resemble those of nonmetals.




					byjus.com


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Silicon is a metalloid, so near enough.  It also has a metallic lustre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty lucky that we happened on such a useful use for an abundant substance like sand.
Shame we can't make rechargeable batteries from Irn Bru and sarcasm.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Silicon is a metalloid, so near enough.  It also has a metallic lustre.


So does mother of pearl but that's not a metal either.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> I don't like to be mean, but whatever you looked up, read on for a few more paragraphs.
> 
> Let's settle on "mostly not made of metal".


Sorry the microchip itself is made from silicon which is not a metal.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> So does mother of pearl but that's not a metal either.



And those weird ball bearing sweets from the 1980s.
Hell, they could have been metal for all I know tbf.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Sorry the microchip itself is made from silicon which is not a metal.



No, the subustrate is silicon, but there is metal in the chips forming the circuits (and the semiconductor/transistor bit is complicated).
Some reasonable stuff on it here.

Then there are the external pins and whatnot, as you said..


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

any of them magnetic? don't recall iron cobalt or nickel in ICs


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> No, the subustrate is silicon, but there is metal in the chips forming the circuits (and the semiconductor/transistor bit is complicated).
> Some reasonable stuff on it here.
> 
> Then there are the external pins and whatnot, as you said..


One of the dopants is phosphorous which is also a non metal. I can't remember what the other dopant is but seem to remember that's a non metal as well. That's all you need to make the p and n type junctions to make the  diodes and transistors found in micro chips.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> any of them magnetic? don't recall iron cobalt or nickel in ICs


There's not usually. Might be in some strange chips but not that I'm aware of.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

OR at ultra-high frequencies such as you get with 5G


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> One of the dopants is phosphorous which is also a non metal. I can't remember what the other dopant is but seem to remember that's a non metal as well. That's all you need to make the p and n type junctions to make the  diodes and transistors found in micro chips.



You can make diodes and resistors with non-metals, but you don't use non-metals for the circuits connecting all the components.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 16, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Silicon is a metalloid


I've got one of them


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

copper or gold though aren't wires/contacts? Aren't we talking about magnetic metals?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> copper or gold though aren't wires/contacts? Aren't we talking about magnetic metals?



I think the original point being argued was lost to the mysteries of the internet quite some time ago.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

and gold is often used to fill teeth which gives a way to the head in for 5G transmissions


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

two sheds said:


> and gold is often used to fill teeth which gives a way to the head in for 5G transmissions



Not on the bloody NHS it ain't.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> You can make diodes and resistors with non-metals, but you don't use non-metals for the circuits connecting all the components.


Isn't aluminium used to link some circuits? Which although a metal is not magnetic.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> Not on the bloody NHS it ain't.


Non precious metal gold (npmg) is which is metal but doesn't cause problems with MRI scanners. I've still got my npmg crowns after having a MRI.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Isn't aluminium used to link some circuits? Which although a metal is not magnetic.



Yes (to both).  

Although "not magnetic" becomes a fairly relative term when dealing with machines that can magnetise a glass of water.
That's assuming we are still talking about implanted microchips and MRI machines.

I'm so confused.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

you do get tin contacts which grow whiskers  but they're not magnetic either


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> Yes (to both).
> 
> Although "not magnetic" becomes a fairly relative term when dealing with machines that can magnetise a glass of water.
> That's assuming we are still talking about implanted microchips and MRI machines.
> ...


As we are mostly water wouldn't that cause us problems in a MRI scanner?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 16, 2021)

I'm lying  tin's magnetic we have the answer  









						Is Tin Magnetic or Non-Magnetic?
					

Tin is magnetic in the literal sense of the word. The effect is so weak that it could be considered non-magnetic for all practical purposes. It is called a paramagnetic substance scientifically, but it has such a weak effect that it can be compared to a diamagnetic element.




					www.reference.com


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> As we are mostly water wouldn't that cause us problems in a MRI scanner?



It's actually the whole point of how the scanner works.   You get the protons in the water (in your body) aligned with the magnetic field, whack 'em with radiowaves to disrupt the alignment, then when they pop back into alignment energy is released which is proportionate to the water content of the originating tissues.  You can also use contrast agents to adjust the realignment energies to show up particular areas.

While you wouldn't normally magnetise a glass of water, a couple of mates of mine (the MR physicists) did so in order to test a new sensor.  They carried the glass of water 10 yards down the corridor to the sensor and it picked up some remaining magnetism.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 17, 2021)

8ball said:


> It's actually the whole point of how the scanner works.   You get the protons in the water (in your body) aligned with the magnetic field, whack 'em with radiowaves to disrupt the alignment, then when they pop back into alignment energy is released which is proportionate to the water content of the originating tissues.  You can also use contrast agents to adjust the realignment energies to show up particular areas.


I know. I was thinking more of us being attracted to the magnet after being magnetised.  



8ball said:


> While you wouldn't normally magnetise a glass of water, a couple of mates of mine (the MR physicists) did so in order to test a new sensor.  They carried the glass of water 10 yards down the corridor to the sensor and it picked up some remaining magnetism.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 17, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> I know. I was thinking more of us being attracted to the magnet after being magnetised.



Fortunately the magnetism isn't on that scale.  When I was told about issues with MRI scans and my pacemaker I also assumed it was the magnetism (and got the kind of horrifying visions you might expect  ), but the bigger concern is apparently the interaction of the field and the radiowaves.  Sometimes they can change frequencies to account for certain devices.

disclaimer: two thirds of this is from a pub conversation and as such may be variable in its accuracy and/or completeness, maybe sometimes the sheer magnetism is problem, I guess, though I did hear a story about someone who lied about a piercing and the result was more localised incineration than explosive tearing


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 17, 2021)

8ball said:


> Fortunately the magnetism isn't on that scale.


Shame. I had visions of if you got stuck a quick reversal of the magnetic field and you could fire the patient out like a human cannonball.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Quick rant and some. I am CEV and have since discovered a new colleague is also CEV. We also work with predominately elderly people and many vulnerable people in their homes.
> The last I heard was a colleague was staunch anti vax. I have since found out that they are now self isolating as their (adult) daughter has caught covid. This has really muddied the waters
> as they are booked to visit family in Jamaica in a week or two.


Said person has now tested positive; I am guessing Jamaica is now off 
I have since found out that another of my colleagues has refused to get a vaccine - should I have to work with these people?


----------



## Riklet (Dec 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Said person has now tested positive; I am guessing Jamaica is now off
> I have since found out that another of my colleagues has refused to get a vaccine - should I have to work with these people?



That's just life im afraid mate. You cant be responsible for or control other people's daft decisions beyond a certain point. It's always worth trying to influence people you work with in gentle and questioning ways though without berating condescending or attacking them. I've tried to do that recently. In the end though yes a fair chunk of people are not gonna get vaccinated and that sucks but you wont change it through anger/anxiety/misanthropy.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

I think the only thing you can do (beyond normal human interactions of asking them why, and discussing it/taking the piss/explaining/etc.) is talk to occupational health or managers or similar about your concerns. For me concern might be less the non-vaccinated, and more that it might be an indicator that they're not following other guidelines carefully as well. The anti-vaxxer I had contact with was clearly ignoring all other mitigation measures as well, and had to be told repeatedly to wear a mask in the workplace etc.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

Riklet said:


> That's just life im afraid mate. You cant be responsible for or control other people's daft decisions beyond a certain point. It's always worth trying to influence people you work with in gentle and questioning ways though without berating condescending or attacking them. I've tried to do that recently. In the end though yes a fair chunk of people are not gonna get vaccinated and that sucks but you wont change it through anger/anxiety/misanthropy.


I'd make a point of masking up every time I was in a room with the antivaxxer.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I'd make a point of masking up every time I was in a room with the antivaxxer.


Fortunately I don't see them that often. There are few precautions in place at work and because of our work patterns we hot desk.
I've just been informed a 101 year old client who I got off the floor (again) last night and cleaned up has tested positive. 🙁🤔


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 18, 2021)

Saw the other day that the first person in the UK to die from the Omicron variant was a vaccine refuser.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Saw the other day that the first person in the UK to die from the Omicron variant was a vaccine refuser.



Got a link for that WouldBe?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Got a link for that WouldBe?


Apols for the shitty Mail link

https:// . uk/news /article-10318781/Fury-government-refuses-reveal-details-Omicron-victim-LBC-caller-says-anti-vaxxer.html


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Got a link for that WouldBe?


Can't remember where I saw it BBC news or AOL.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

I think I’m an extremist. Friend is going to meet some dude off tinder who uses the phrase ‘The Mainstrean tells us..’ (in relation to covid) and I feel like she is being an idiot to even meet him. So tired of this shit.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> I think I’m an extremist. Friend is going to meet some dude off tinder who uses the phrase ‘The Mainstrean tells us..’ (in relation to covid) and I feel like she is being an idiot to even meet him. So tired of this shit.



Idiot, desperate, tolerant, or something else...? She must have some tendencies that way?


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Idiot, desperate, tolerant, or something else...? She must have some tendencies that way?


Maybe too tolerant idk. I’ve just apologised for my initial reaction, tried to explain it etc. I am a bit extreme I think.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Maybe too tolerant idk. I’ve just apologised for my initial reaction, tried to explain it etc. I am a bit extreme I think.



I dunno, I'd likely be the same. At the very least I'd lose a chunk of respect for their judgement and ability to make good decisions, and that could easily impact the friendship on some level. Maybe if she's just after a casual thing stuff like that matters less anyway?


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I dunno, I'd likely be the same. At the very least I'd lose a chunk of respect for their judgement and ability to make good decisions, and that could easly impact the friendship on some level. Maybe if she's just after a casual thing stuff like that matters less anyway?


Yeah, that’s why it makes me so sad. I’ve taken the time now to check out the content of what he was telling her (she sent it to me to ask if there was truth in it) and been able to prove that every single mad statement in it is totally wrong / a lie . So that will hopefully do the job.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Yeah, that’s why it makes me so sad. I’ve taken the time now to check out the content of what he was telling her (she sent it to me to ask if there was truth in it) and been able to prove that every single mad statement in it is totally wrong / a lie . So that will hopefully do the job.



So they've been messaging/in contact and he's been sending her a bunch of anti-vax/conspiracy stuff?!


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

Yeah it’s not the first time either. Honestly, this stuff (conspiracism) used to be a sort of special interest of mine but since covid it’s just a daily depressing doom-fest, it’s ducking everywhere, those who were already that way inclined have gone all the way out but must be many millions of new adherents now to the relevant YouTube truth tellers. I seem to find myself discussing it daily. Exhausting. Best year for david Icke and co since the millennium.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

Is this the same person who was planning to date a Peterson fanboi ?
How did that go ?


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Is this the same person who was planning to date a Peterson fanboi ?
> How did that go ?


Ha yes! I can’t remember now how that one went or if she met him at all.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Ha yes! I can’t remember now how that one went or if she met him at all.



She sounds.... _erratic_? Maybe her and this one are well suited after all?!


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> She sounds.... _erratic_? Maybe her and this one are well suited after all?!


I love her. We are very opposite when it comes to meeting men though. As in, I don’t.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> She sounds.... _erratic_? Maybe her and this one are well suited after all?!



Guess in times like these a rebrand could be on the cards


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> I think I’m an extremist. Friend is going to meet some dude off tinder who uses the phrase ‘The Mainstrean tells us..’ (in relation to covid) and I feel like she is being an idiot to even meet him. So tired of this shit.



I matched with an attractive looking lady on POF.  Then I started reading her profile... "questions everything"... "smiles, not masks".

I presume to these people "questions everything" means everything except the dodgy anti-vaxx vid you found on YouTube?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> I think I’m an extremist. Friend is going to meet some dude off tinder who uses the phrase ‘The Mainstrean tells us..’ (in relation to covid) and I feel like she is being an idiot to even meet him. So tired of this shit.


the amount of tinder profiles that state "pure blood". yuuuuuuuuuuucccccccck. sheesh


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the amount of tinder profiles that state "pure blood". yuuuuuuuuuuucccccccck. sheesh


"Don't want none of that muggle shit"


----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2021)

My friend (medical journalist) was telling me his SIL is an anti-vaxxer. She got in touch the other day to ask if they could talk about her concerns about the vaccination. He sensed she was softening her stance so agreed. 

They spent ages going through every one of her anti-vaxx concerns -- as he answered one, she'd move on to some other random shit -- and at the end, she said she still wasn't going to get it as she 'just had a feeling the vaccination is bad'.  

As he said, you can use all the reason you like but some people will just believe complete bollocks whatever.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Apols for the shitty Mail link
> 
> https:// . uk/news /article-10318781/Fury-government-refuses-reveal-details-Omicron-victim-LBC-caller-says-anti-vaxxer.html



The following is not a complaint directed at you for pointing us towards the news story in question....

What a transparent, shit agenda the Mail demonstrates there. Part of their 'dont worry about Omicron' series of public health crimes.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> My friend (medical journalist) was telling me his SIL is an anti-vaxxer. She got in touch the other day to ask if they could talk about her concerns about the vaccination. He sensed she was softening her stance so agreed.
> 
> They spent ages going through every one of her anti-vaxx concerns -- as he answered one, she'd move on to some other random shit -- and at the end, she said she still wasn't going to get it as she 'just had a feeling the vaccination is bad'.
> 
> As he said, you can use all the reason you like but some people will just believe complete bollocks whatever.


yeah their position is demonstratively stating they not really open to reason on this matter. if "global scientific consensus" or having just a little faith in experts who this is their bread and butter is not enough, then i doubt anything will be until they decide within it's time to consider change their minds.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 18, 2021)

Another mate on Facebook gone for the rabbit hole... so fucking depressing


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Another mate on Facebook gone for the rabbit hole... so fucking depressing


Think of it as a form of triage. It makes it a lot easier to decide who's actually worth being friends with, if you factor in their loonspud tendencies.

I have a loonspud friend, but I'm treating it as a bit of a project. I'm pointedly avoiding any appearance of "converting" him, but he notices me - pointedly - switch off when he starts down that track, and I usually try and take some valid fragment of what he's saying, and compare-and-contrast it to my position, while - also pointedly - not in any way suggesting that he is wrong, just that it's another way of looking at things. Unfortunately, the relatives who seem to have filled his head with this stuff in the first place are busily topping it up, so I don't anticipate much progress. But I know that another mate of his, also very much not a vaccine sceptic, is applying some pressure, too. We'll get him over the line, eventually.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Think of it as a form of triage. It makes it a lot easier to decide who's actually worth being friends with, if you factor in their loonspud tendencies.
> 
> I have a loonspud friend, but I'm treating it as a bit of a project. I'm pointedly avoiding any appearance of "converting" him, but he notices me - pointedly - switch off when he starts down that track, and I usually try and take some valid fragment of what he's saying, and compare-and-contrast it to my position, while - also pointedly - not in any way suggesting that he is wrong, just that it's another way of looking at things. Unfortunately, the relatives who seem to have filled his head with this stuff in the first place are busily topping it up, so I don't anticipate much progress. But I know that another mate of his, also very much not a vaccine sceptic, is applying some pressure, too. We'll get him over the line, eventually.



5 of them now.

Been mates for years.

Just have to count to ten/bite tongue and accept that this is where they at currently.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the amount of tinder profiles that state "pure blood". yuuuuuuuuuuucccccccck. sheesh


Googling sent me to TikTok - where apparently "pure blood" used to be a Harry Potter reference ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> 5 of them now.
> 
> Been mates for years.
> 
> Just have to count to ten/bite tongue and accept that this is where they at currently.


as said way back my best mate since 5, best man at his wedding etc, his last message in our mates' group chat was "if you get that poison in your arm, i will never speak with you or your family again".

he's lost nearly all of his mates to this.

he blocked us all, or we blocked him, and i spent the first year or so of the pandemic spying on the groups he was part of etc and couldn't keep my eyes off it - the amount of relentless, never ending lunacy, far right drift and just sheer narcisitic fervour from the grifters etc. it was spell binding tbh.

he turned into this from a fairly normal bloke to this in a period of about a month. he was texting us things like "baaaaaaaa" when we said we were concerned about vulnerable people etc.

he was completly and utterly convinced and beyond any talk of it.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Googling sent me to TikTok - where apparently "pure blood" used to be a Harry Potter reference ...


Nice work on keeping up with the popular zeitgeist


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the amount of tinder profiles that state "pure blood". yuuuuuuuuuuucccccccck. sheesh


Thanks, that sent me off down the murky alleyway of twitter. Where i found financial advice.




__





						Unvaxxed Sperm
					






					www.unvaxxedsperm.io
				




bit more on that.. ‘Unvaxxed Sperm’ Is Trying to Become the Anti-Vax Bitcoin


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Thanks, that sent me off down the murky alleyway of twitter. Where i found financial advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delusions of upward motility, as it were


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

Always worrying if it could be delivered by the time it needs to be cashed-in ...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 18, 2021)

Saw this in Folkestone today, definite anti-vaxxer/conspiraloon type vibes. On the plus side someone else had a Black Lives Matter sign in their window.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Saw this in Folkestone today, definite anti-vaxxer/conspiraloon type vibes. On the plus side someone else had a Black Lives Matter sign in their window.
> 
> View attachment 301553



Team work makes the dream work.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 18, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Saw this in Folkestone today, definite anti-vaxxer/conspiraloon type vibes. On the plus side someone else had a Black Lives Matter sign in their window.
> 
> View attachment 301553



That's crying out for attention from a flying brick.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 18, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Saw this in Folkestone today, definite anti-vaxxer/conspiraloon type vibes. On the plus side someone else had a Black Lives Matter sign in their window.
> 
> View attachment 301553



Aye, don't mess with the disabled or elderly, by running around unvaxxed and without a mask.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's crying out for attention from a flying brick.



Yes I'm sure that will help enormously.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 18, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Yes I'm sure that will help enormously.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

it's like Hallmark card level of political stuff init, fitting neatly into their Evil Doomlords vs Spiritual Awake Unicorns in battle narrative. cheesy quotes that will somehow change the world.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

there's a tanning shop round the corner and they put up a massive poster obvisiouly making a big point "Vaccinnne passports not needed here." then a week of omincon and it was down and they now have a "please social distance" sign up. someones either won the argument and changed them or someone's got the fear.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 18, 2021)

Not strictly anti-vaxx loons, but fellow-travellers


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the amount of tinder profiles that state "pure blood". yuuuuuuuuuuucccccccck. sheesh



Well...  I guess that's a thing.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

I dunno, that window smacks to me more of someone that's not very well at all, not sure too much vitriol should be directed at them really.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 18, 2021)

A good thing in one way, just means Swipe Right (or Left whichever it is or isn't)


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

fucking loads of them today i don't even know what they are protesting for or against now


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

If I'd spotted that, I would check streetview to see if there was a history of such signage ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> fucking loads of them today i don't even know what they are protesting for or against now



not a single mask.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

What does that white sheet homemade banner say? NHS; 2020 clapped, 2022 ???


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> not a single mask.



Are they required to?  Bear in mind you can club/gig in London without a mask.  One of my friends did last night.    Wouldn't be surprised if she gets an Xmas present beginning with a C..


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 18, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Yes I'm sure that will help enormously.


Might if it's contaminated with covid.


----------



## iona (Dec 18, 2021)

Cafe in town


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Are they required to?  Bear in mind you can club/gig in London without a mask.  One of my friends did last night.    Wouldn't be surprised if she gets an Xmas present beginning with a C..


true


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

iona said:


> Cafe in town
> 
> View attachment 301571



You don't even need one for a cafe do you, it's massive venues only.

And anyway you don't need a vaccine, you can get a test, so no discrimination anyway. Unless you're against testing which is a whole other world of loon.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You don't even need one for a cafe do you, it's massive venues only.
> 
> And anyway you don't need a vaccine, you can get a test, so no discrimination anyway. Unless you're against testing which is a whole other world of loon.


against vacination, against testing, and against 5g is the Loon Holy Trinity. There are bonus packs too that include the Census.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

iona said:


> Cafe in town
> 
> View attachment 301571


Tore down one of those yesterday outside Brixton Village.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

iona said:


> Cafe in town
> 
> View attachment 301571


name and shame ?


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

LOL


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

So many twats



Britain's finest


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

Nawaz appears to have gone fully down the rabbithole ...


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Is this the same person who was planning to date a Peterson fanboi ?
> How did that go ?


Update on the adventures of my friend! She kissed some dude off the internet today (a new / different one) and he just texted her to say he has a positive PCR test. Why cant everyone just be sensible and stay at home with their cat.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

oh wow.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> Update on the adventures of my friend! She kissed some dude off the internet today (a new / different one) and he just texted her to say he has a positive PCR test. Why cant everyone just be sensible and stay at home with their cat.



She's starting to sound like she needs her own thread tbh. Or instagram or something. At least this one got tested and knows covid is real and a risk?!


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> oh wow.



happy to take a bung though.

cunts. hope they get covid.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 18, 2021)

The sooner Piers Corbyn catches it & dies, the better.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> happy to take a bung though.
> 
> cunts. hope they get covid.


piers corbyn doing a shite jamaican accent is a thing to behold you have to watch it all the way though sorry.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> The sooner Piers Corbyn catches it & dies, the better.


both of them.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> oh wow.



Extra cringe 

Comments are good mind


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> So many twats
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's finest



quite a turn out.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

wish everyone on that march would sign medical wavers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Nawaz appears to have gone fully down the rabbithole ...



Keeping-his-hands-clean recruiter for clerical fascists, chatterbox for Special Branch, recuperator of far-right racists, grifter after funding cash, prospective candidate for the LibDems, jockey of shock for a shit radio station... Is there no start to this man's socially-useful skills?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> oh wow.




Okay then... 

Love the cut to the shot of that kid's face.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Okay then...


It's the most embarrassing thing i've ever seen someone voluntarily be filmed doing. He probably wasn't even paid for his contribution to the 'song'.
Its worse than the one they did on the tube a while back have we had that one aleady?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

These loons are long in need of a "Muslamic Rayguns" - type remix ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2021)

I have wondered for some time how many votes he lost for Labour ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 18, 2021)

bimble said:


> I think I’m an extremist. Friend is going to meet some dude off tinder who uses the phrase ‘The Mainstrean tells us..’ (in relation to covid) and I feel like she is being an idiot to even meet him. So tired of this shit.



The person who talks about the mainstream media is the extremist


----------



## nogojones (Dec 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> quite a turn out.


5-10k I'd guess based on that vid.

Not as big as some of them. Maybe some of their fellow travellers though better of it now we're at the start of a big wave. Or maybe it was just cold.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The person who talks about the mainstream media is the extremist


well not really, that is pretty normal i think now.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> So many twats
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's finest




Fucking hell, the sheer number of them..


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2021)

They are a small fraction of the population that receive undue quantities of attention. I suppose I have to take them slightly more seriously the longer the pandemic goes on, but still not much.


----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Okay then...
> 
> Love the cut to the shot of that kid's face.


Yeah that kid is like 'wtf, I hope no-one i know sees me. Oh shit!' 🤣


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Fucking hell, the sheer number of them..



To try and be not just full of despair.... some will be there with legitimate issues from the last 2 years; lost work, businesses fucked up, not enough financal support, poor response by government, deaths in care homes, anger at unfairness in various areas, etc.

But the mix of those with the far right, outright loons, covid deniers, conspiracy types, etc. and the way they'll pick up each others ideas, or at least magnify them, is worrying.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> They are a small fraction of the population that receive undue quantities of attention. I suppose I have to take them slightly more seriously the longer the pandemic goes on, but still not much.


A national demo of that size wouldn't normally make the news too much. But people click on these stories just to see what shameless shit they're up to


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> They are a small fraction of the population that receive undue quantities of attention. I suppose I have to take them slightly more seriously the longer the pandemic goes on, but still not much.


what does take them seriously mean? We can pontificate and do PHDs about what causes them to exist and all that, we can lament / rage about the fact that they are having real world impacts on the situation in hospitals, none of that involves taking them seriously, people like Piers i mean.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> To try and be not just full of despair.... some will be there with legitimate issues from the last 2 years; lost work, businesses fucked up, not enough financal support, poor response by government, deaths in care homes, anger at unfairness in various areas, etc.



Sure, there will be people with legitimate issues.  I have legitimate issues.  Hard to understand protesting with that particular lot on that count, though.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

8ball said:


> Sure, there will be people with legitimate issues.  I have legitimate issues.  Hard to understand protesting with that particular lot on that count, though.



Yeah, I think one of the reasons why it's probably got a bit more to it now is exactly because people are a bit lost and isolated, and this gives them an excuse to connect with others that feel the same maybe? People are finding each other, and the also feeling like they're doing something that's 'real' and 'justified' or something.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

cant really blame them for going on a march (football was on today, etc), but as i've probably made clear lol not too keen on the content


----------



## Supine (Dec 18, 2021)

Anyone want to see Corbyn’s latest anti vax track?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> Anyone want to see Corbyn’s latest anti vax track?




"Not wanting the booster" would seem to imply he's happy with the initial two jabs.


----------



## LDC (Dec 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> Anyone want to see Corbyn’s latest anti vax track?




I saw that on another thread. I managed not very long at all before I wanted the world to end.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)

Supine said:


> Anyone want to see Corbyn’s latest anti vax track?



loved this comment. genius.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 18, 2021)

editor said:


> So many twats


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 19, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Saw this in Folkestone today, definite anti-vaxxer/conspiraloon type vibes. On the plus side someone else had a Black Lives Matter sign in their window.
> 
> View attachment 301553



All the underlining


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Keeping-his-hands-clean recruiter for clerical fascists, chatterbox for Special Branch, recuperator of far-right racists, grifter after funding cash, prospective candidate for the LibDems, jockey of shock for a shit radio station... Is there no start to this man's socially-useful skills?


A polymath of our times


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Nawaz appears to have gone fully down the rabbithole ...



So 'rational'.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 19, 2021)

It's not often I agree with Priti Patel.





__





						Piers Corbyn tells anti-vax crowd to ‘burn down MPs’ offices’ as Priti Patel urges police ‘to take action’
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 19, 2021)

editor said:


> So many twats
> 
> 
> 
> Britain's finest



I wonder why London has so many cases of ........Oh


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's not often I agree with Priti Patel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what sort of position are you in as a person when Piers Corbryn is some sort of valid oracle? jesus.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

1.5 million views that tweet.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

of a rambling paranoid conspiracist.


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> 1.5 million views that tweet.


I think most of them are people laughing at it tho?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's not often I agree with Priti Patel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's been nicked


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2021)

killer b said:


> I think most of them are people laughing at it tho?



Yeah, it will be 5 million in an hour’s time.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 19, 2021)

Tbf burning down MP's offices is not in itself a bad idea but not over this crap


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> Tbf burning down MP's offices is not in itself a bad idea but not over this crap



It’s a shit idea.

There’s a decent pub right next to my MP’s office.


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2021)

this happened yesterday as well   








						David Icke calls Covid vaccine makers mass murderers  at Newport freedom rally
					

OUTSPOKEN protester and conspiracy theorist David Icke was in Newport town centre to vent his opposition of the government and his medical advisors…




					www.countypress.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 19, 2021)

I've been told that one of our local anti-vaxx'ers "may" have covid [again] ...

I wondered why I hadn't seen this particular loon last week.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> this happened yesterday as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> In a personal attack on the Prime Minister, Icke described him as "a disheveled pratt" and "genetic liar".



Stopped clock, etc.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's not often I agree with Priti Patel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Corbyn appears to tell a crowd in the video: “You’ve got to get a list of them … and if your MP is one of them, go to their offices and, well, I would recommend burning them down, OK. But I can’t say that on air. I hope we’re not on air.”'

😐


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2021)

what the fuck? this is his actual account.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2021)

needs another with omicron crossed out and moronic under it.


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2021)

I did some research.

'What is the virus' is an anagram of 'heist uv wraiths'. Heist Of Wraiths (!!) Who are the wraiths? We can rule of Lord Sauron's senior management team obviously, so y'know, _Them_ must be the only rational explanation.


----------



## Sue (Dec 19, 2021)

rekil said:


> I did some research.
> 
> 'What is the virus' is an anagram of 'heist uv wraiths'. Heist Of Wraiths (!!) Who are the wraiths? We can rule of Lord Sauron's senior management team obviously, so y'know, _Them_ must be the only rational explanation.


I dont need YOUR research. I've done my OWN research dammit  😡


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> It’s a shit idea.
> 
> There’s a decent pub right next to my MP’s office.



Get a nice pint after then, it’s thirsty work


----------



## rekil (Dec 19, 2021)

'Sue' is anagram of 'use' a sort of synonym for shill. Hmmm.


----------



## Sue (Dec 19, 2021)

rekil said:


> 'Sue' is anagram of 'use' a sort of synonym for shill. Hmmm.


I think I've just been outed.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 19, 2021)

“If you’re triple jabbed you will have a spazzed immune system, you will have AIDS, millions of people in this country will have AIDS by March.…We’ve got to get more physical.…We’ve got to hammer to death those scum who have decided to introduce new fascism. If you’re MP is one of them go to their offices and I would recommended burning them down.”

He has been arrested.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 19, 2021)

Well said.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> “If you’re triple jabbed you will have a spazzed immune system, you will have AIDS, millions of people in this country will have AIDS by March.…We’ve got to get more physical.…We’ve got to hammer to death those scum who have decided to introduce new fascism. If you’re MP is one of them go to their offices and I would recommended burning them down.”
> 
> He has been arrested.



'Millions and millions of people in this country who are triple jabbed will have AIDS by March."

He's a deranged lunatic. But this is nice:










						Piers Corbyn arrested on suspicion of calling for MPs’ offices to be burned down
					

Video shared on social media shows anti-lockdown protester criticising MPs who voted for Covid curbs




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 19, 2021)

It still pisses me off that thousands of people have chosen to protest over this nonsense than real stuff that actually matters, of which there is certainly no shortage these days.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 19, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> So 'rational'.


He'll be broadcasting live because the revolution will not be televised?


----------



## Flavour (Dec 19, 2021)

Do they imagine there is a dedicated team having meetings and agreeing on anagrams?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> “If you’re triple jabbed you will have a spazzed immune system, you will have AIDS, millions of people in this country will have AIDS by March.…"



Good AIDS or bad AIDS?


----------



## IC3D (Dec 19, 2021)

Well he knows his 
Audience/mob


----------



## magneze (Dec 19, 2021)

Doesn't look like there's many people there.


----------



## LDC (Dec 19, 2021)

editor said:


> 'Millions and millions of people in this country who are triple jabbed will have AIDS by March."
> 
> He's a deranged lunatic. But this is nice:
> 
> ...



I thought my family Xmas used to be a bit tense sometimes, but I never made a public call for mobs to burn down my brother's office. Oh dear.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Family Xmas might be a bit strained.



Less strained with him locked up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Good AIDS or bad AIDS?


Aides-memoire:

'Why was I such a twat back in Autumn before I got COVID and spread it to everyone I knew by petulantly refusing to wear a mask and intentionally getting in people's faces and mock-sneezing at them for the lolz?'


----------



## Sue (Dec 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Family Xmas might be a bit strained.


I mean we all have embarrassing relations but yeah...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 19, 2021)

jc on a bike.
brother piers is well out on the furthest side of the logic & fact free wilderness, isn't he ?

I wonder if that claptrap can be counted not just as hate speech but as incitement / conspiracy to riot ? or something else that will get the idiot off the streets.
[ditto icky icke]


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 19, 2021)

What's more worrying is the amount of people that gather at these...'things', I mean there must be a spectrum of batshit-loony-toons in the crowd but if only 1 percent of them believe what they are hearing thats far more utter mentalists wandering round than I would have ever countenanced.

New dark ages?


----------



## tim (Dec 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I thought my family Xmas used to be a bit tense sometimes, but I never made a public call for mobs to burn down my brother's office. Oh dear.



Piers exempted those Tories  and "my brother and his mates" who voted against the new regulations from being burnt to death for heresy.

As it's Christmas here's some relevant Gilbert and Sullivan


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 19, 2021)

bit of a mixed bunch....( that’s a stone island jumper in the second pic but video stil is a bit blurry)


----------



## stdP (Dec 19, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> “You’ve got to get a list of them … and if your MP is one of them, go to their offices and, well, I would recommend burning them down, OK. But I can’t say that on air. I hope we’re not on air.”



"Keeping a fucking idiotically insane viewpoint in Piers Corbyn's throat is like trying to keep a fart in your trousers"


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> New dark ages?


I think something is happening. Feels all very new.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I think something is happening. Feels all very new.



It's a pandemic. Exactly the same lunacy has happened in all the previous pandemics. Nothing new at all.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 19, 2021)

8ball said:


> Good AIDS or bad AIDS?



Good Corbyn or bad Corbyn?


----------



## LDC (Dec 19, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It's a pandemic. Exactly the same lunacy has happened in all the previous pandemics. Nothing new at all.



That's true, but I wonder if the difference now is that the anchors of collective organisation, communities, and belonging to something bigger than oneself has evaporated more, leaving a much larger number of people isolated, alienated, and more susceptible to this kind of thing?


----------



## LDC (Dec 19, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> Good Corbyn or bad Corbyn?



Bad Corbyn or worse Corbyn.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's true, but I wonder if the difference now is that the anchors of collective organisation, communities, and belonging to something bigger than oneself has evaporated more, leaving a much larger number of people isolated, alienated, and more susceptible to this kind of thing?



I'm sure it's much better. We have actual news and medicine for example, rather than just proclamations from the Duke of York and bloodletting.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2021)

Sue said:


> I think I've just been outed.


Did it hurt?


----------



## LDC (Dec 19, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I'm sure it's much better. We have actual news and medicine for example, rather than just proclamations from the Duke of York and bloodletting.



I won't hear a bad word about leeches and cocaine poultices I'll have you know, I recommend them to all my patients.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 19, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> It's a pandemic. Exactly the same lunacy has happened in all the previous pandemics. Nothing new at all.


I dunno, people were nowhere near as connected and always on, previously you just had the news and books, these days every fucking knob with an internet connection can spread utter bollox around for the feeble minded to latch on to and organise themselves into large groups, in the last modern pandemics they probably just al died or went nuts in isolation or family groups


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

_Russ_ said:


> I dunno, people were nowhere near as connected and always on, previously you just had the news and books, these days every fucking knob with an internet connection can spread utter bollox around for the feeble minded to latch on to and organise themselves into large groups, in the last modern pandemics they probably just al died or went nuts in isolation or family groups


Or if the genie will ever go back in the bottle. It could be the case where anyone credible or actually who has some grounding in factual argument just has a constant low hum of collectives of lunacy and conspiracy surrounding any debate.  

There’s a simple test in my view of seeing this stuff in the discourse and in the wild  - is what they are saying suggestive of dark, hidden forces? What ever is happening I think it’s important to try and spot this subtext because it feels, stress on feels, that this stuff is growing.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 19, 2021)

Lots of contemporary writings on previous pandemics and the measures taken to combat them, which contain plenty relevant to today e.g.:

The True Causes of the Discontents in Relation to the Provisions Against the Plague from 1721

"Where the disease is desperate, the remedy must be so too; and to dwell upon the rights and liberties, and the ease and convenience of mankind, in case of the plague hanging over our heads, is as wild a way of reasoning as if under a malignant fever we should insist upon being dealt with in all respects like men in perfect health."


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 19, 2021)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well said.



In fairness that former nightclub in Reading was quite shit and the bus ride from the centre took ages


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Do they imagine there is a dedicated team having meetings and agreeing on anagrams?


Course there is, it's called AGES keep up.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 19, 2021)

The Games' a Foot


----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 19, 2021)

Anti-5G necklaces found to be radioactive
					

Conspiracy theories about 5G have fuelled a market for "anti-5G" accessories.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2021)

They must be relabelling "negative ion" devices - usually the anti-5G shit is "orgonite"-based  (passive "technology")


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 19, 2021)

5G conspiracy thread?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2021)

To be fair, "5G" has featured on here a lot ...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> To be fair, "5G" has featured on here a lot ...


isn't that how it spreads?


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I saw that on another thread. I managed not very long at all before I wanted the world to end.



London has much lower vaccination rates than much of the rest of the country


----------



## Gromit (Dec 19, 2021)

Piers Corbyn arrested over video calling for arson
					

It appears to show him calling for direct action against MPs who support Covid restrictions.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				






cupid_stunt said:


> The sooner Piers Corbyn catches it & dies, the better.



Piers Morgan, Jeremy Corbyn and anti vaxxers are widely reviled by various different groups. 

I'm thinking he might as well go the whole hog and change his middle name to Hitler by deed poll.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2021)

Gromit said:


> Piers Corbyn arrested over video calling for arson
> 
> 
> It appears to show him calling for direct action against MPs who support Covid restrictions.
> ...


you're widely reviled, perhaps you should change your username to something more appropriate


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I thought my family Xmas used to be a bit tense sometimes, but I never made a public call for mobs to burn down my brother's office. Oh dear.



You fucking liberal


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 19, 2021)

i know a couple of anti vaxxers. one i think has been radicalised by the church she goes to and weird christian groups online and also because she couldn't see her mum who was dying of something else during the first lockdown 

i don't really understand the other one tbh but the family has always been into quite new agey and spiritual type stuff and she seems to think that her grandparents didnt really die of covid despite testing positive because they were 'old people with fluid in their lungs anyway'  She's got a phd! 

it sounds bad but im kinda reluctant to cut either of them off tbh im kinda hoping i can be a positive influence on the second as she's a primary school mate who i got back in touch with in 2019


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 19, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> i know a couple of anti vaxxers. one i think has been radicalised by the church she goes to and weird christian groups online and also because she couldn't see her mum who was dying of something else during the first lockdown
> 
> i don't really understand the other one tbh but the family has always been into quite new agey and spiritual type stuff and she seems to think that her grandparents didnt really die of covid despite testing positive because they were 'old people with fluid in their lungs anyway'  She's got a phd!
> 
> it sounds bad but im kinda reluctant to cut either of them off tbh im kinda hoping i can be a positive influence on the second as she's a primary school mate who i got back in touch with in 2019



I'm less impressed by 'PhD' than I once was.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2021)

> Dr Laura-Jane Smith, a respiratory consultant who works on a Covid ward at King’s, said on Friday: “I have seen four new patients admitted to the ward this morning aged between 40 and 90. They are all unvaccinated.
> 
> “I haven’t sent anyone to intensive care recently who has had any vaccines. Even if people who are vaccinated are getting sick, they’re not getting as sick. The ones we are seeing are going home much quicker and with less complications. It’s hard to hear people who are so sick saying: ‘I just wish I had got the vaccine’.”





> Michael Bartley, a critical care matron at King’s, estimated that “80 to 90%” in the hospital’s critical care beds were unvaccinated.











						London hospital staff speak out: ‘We’re not here to judge, but please get your Covid vaccines’
					

Health workers at King’s College hospital fear a surge in admissions as the Omicron wave gathers force, but are cautiously optimistic




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

great quote on the decoding the gurus, joe rogan episode: "someone with good epistemics, has an appreciation for their own limitations."  what this is, if it's any thing much at all, is the complete and utter reversal of that. i.e "someone with bad epistemics, (that) does not have an appreciation of their own limitations." fine, in itself, but some of these geniuses (like rogan)  have platforms of millions.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

that joe rogan episode is excellent and covers a huge amount of what is covered on this thread and how we got here


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> joe rogan


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


>


yeah, they are analysing his podcast and rip him to utter shreds.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> that joe rogan episode is excellent and covers a huge amount of what is covered on this thread and how we got here


Have to say that this post did have me confused too


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

joe rogan is one of the biggest spreaders of covid misiniformation going. 200 million monthly downloads.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> great quote on the decoding the gurus, joe rogan episode: "someone with good epistemics, has an appreciation for their own limitations."  what this is, if it's any thing much at all, is the complete and utter reversal of that. i.e "someone with bad epistemics, (that) does not have an appreciation of their own limitations." fine, in itself, but some of these geniuses (like rogan)  have platforms of millions.



So why would you trust these guys any more than Rogan and of his guests?    This is a problem really with any loose conversational  podcast.. no-one really has the time to dig in to any claims made.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> So why would you trust these guys any more than Rogan and of his guests?    This is a problem really with any loose conversational  podcast.. no-one really has the time to dig in to any claims made.


Rogan and his bro mate are doing it all by themselves.
I'm grateful for this because I've never been able to stomach more than a few moments of Rogan's shite.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2021)

bimble said:


> what the fuck? this is his actual account.
> 
> View attachment 301696


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 19, 2021)

Indeliblelink said:


> Anti-5G necklaces found to be radioactive
> 
> 
> Conspiracy theories about 5G have fuelled a market for "anti-5G" accessories.
> ...


The lamestream media would say that.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 19, 2021)

Indeed, radiation's _natural_ it adds energy to and warms the chakras


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 20, 2021)

Demo in Glasgow.









						In pictures: Demonstration against Covid vaccine passports held in Glasgow
					

A DEMONSTRATION campaigning against Covid vaccine passports was held in Glasgow Green yesterday.




					www.glasgowtimes.co.uk
				




"Born Free We'll Die Free"


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 301847



Those aren't the words of someone that should be in a caregiving role, tbh. Bitter, angry, resentful and hatefilled toward her patients? Yikes!


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 20, 2021)

People sometimes seem to think that graduation from nurse or dr school includes excising all negative thoughts.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Those aren't the words of someone that should be in a caregiving role, tbh. Bitter, angry, resentful and hatefilled toward her patients? Yikes!



Towards patients that are cunts.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Those aren't the words of someone that should be in a caregiving role, tbh. Bitter, angry, resentful and hatefilled toward her patients? Yikes!



It's just a Tweet ffs, making a point about people not getting vaccinated etc. is not likely to be reflective of how they work.

Stop projecting all that emotion into it and get some perspective and sense.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 20, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 301847


Theyre in the wrong job


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 20, 2021)

Fat White Family shared this on FB..









						How fear fuels the vaccine wars
					

Covid has been a revelation and an accelerant




					unherd.com


----------



## magneze (Dec 20, 2021)

Reasonable article tbf.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 20, 2021)

magneze said:


> Reasonable article tbf.



It's complex.  But I don't like the word "fear" being used when, for example, you have evidence of the pressures on the NHS.


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2021)

magneze said:


> Reasonable article tbf.



Careful, you'll get branded a conspiraloon...


----------



## nogojones (Dec 20, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Theyre in the wrong job


It sounds like a pretty blunt public health message to me.

Maybe medical staff who refuse to get vaccinated  in order to protect their patients and fellow workers are in the wrong job.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

Griff said:


> Careful, you'll get branded a conspiraloon...


I think that's a mistake that conspiraloons often make. IME, most non-loony people are generally reasonably capable of taking a reasonably nuanced view of things and recognising that not everything has to be grist to their mill of reasoning; the conspiraloons, meanwhile, are only too happy to point and shout stuff about sheeple the minute anyone expresses an iota of scepticism towards their viewpoint.

And it's easy to see why: the rationalist, scientific viewpoint does not have the same need of defence against dissenters that a viewpoint based on selective evidence, goal-driven reasoning, and some kind of overarching conspiracy behind it all that drives most, if not all, of the conspiranoid mindset.


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think that's a mistake that conspiraloons often make. IME, most non-loony people are generally reasonably capable of taking a reasonably nuanced view of things and recognising that not everything has to be grist to their mill of reasoning; the conspiraloons, meanwhile, are only too happy to point and shout stuff about sheeple the minute anyone expresses an iota of scepticism towards their viewpoint.
> 
> And it's easy to see why: the rationalist, scientific viewpoint does not have the same need of defence against dissenters that a viewpoint based on selective evidence, goal-driven reasoning, and some kind of overarching conspiracy behind it all that drives most, if not all, of the conspiranoid mindset.



OK. Thanks for the psycho-analysis of my light-hearted remark. Should really have put a  on the end.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I think that's a mistake that conspiraloons often make. IME, most non-loony people are generally reasonably capable of taking a reasonably nuanced view of things and recognising that not everything has to be grist to their mill of reasoning; the conspiraloons, meanwhile, are only too happy to point and shout stuff about sheeple the minute anyone expresses an iota of scepticism towards their viewpoint.
> 
> And it's easy to see why: the rationalist, scientific viewpoint does not have the same need of defence against dissenters that a viewpoint based on selective evidence, goal-driven reasoning, and some kind of overarching conspiracy behind it all that drives most, if not all, of the conspiranoid mindset.


if you take a central belief "something wicked is happening behind the scenes, by evil actors who are out to get us" then a lot of the cognitive matrix, reasoning methods can be seen clearly in these folk leading from that.

where as if you have the belief "there is no real coalition of evil planning behind the scenes (indeed evil and injustice is largely in plain sight)", then you can understand the cognitive matrix and reasoning methods of a place like urban. 

the key difference between the two "styles" is that one basis their logic on things that can be explored in real world, real time (hell there might be evil cabals, but i am not goign to waste my reasoning until i can see them, until there is something tangable), the other is reasoning in the dark, grasping at shadows, images in the mind, projections.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

nogojones said:


> It sounds like a pretty blunt public health message to me.
> 
> Maybe medical staff who refuse to get vaccinated  in order to protet their patients and fellow workers are in the wrong job.



Maybe both are in the wrong job.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 20, 2021)

nogojones said:


> It sounds like a pretty blunt public health message to me.
> 
> Maybe medical staff who refuse to get vaccinated  in order to protet their patients and fellow workers are in the wrong job.


Eould rather work with them than someone that sounds like they are about to accidentally kill someone. They need a break and should take it.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

_"As a healthcare professional I advise you to take this medication for your health, and the health and protection of your friends and family."

"Have you had it?"

"Errr... no."

"Well then..."._

If you work in healthcare and you won't have the vaccine then you don't have an understanding of simple evidence based practice, _and _you lack a basic sense of solidarity and care for your fellow workers and wider society. As well as credibility to give good advice on medication and other health matters to patients.


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 20, 2021)

Very well put


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

Griff said:


> OK. Thanks for the psycho-analysis of my light-hearted remark. Should really have put a  on the end.


Don't worry about omitting the . It wouldn't have made any difference. 

We psychotherapists are well used to covert messages being hidden behind an appearance of humour


----------



## magneze (Dec 20, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's complex.  But I don't like the word "fear" being used when, for example, you have evidence of the pressures on the NHS.


Fear is exactly the right word. There's a lot of fear all around. Justifiably IMHO.


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> If you work in healthcare and you won't have the vaccine then you don't have an understanding of simple evidence based practice, _and _you lack a basic sense of solidarity and care for your fellow workers and wider society. As well as credibility to give good advice on medication and other health matters to patients.


Don't want to get confrontational with you (honestly), but what are your views on this: England hospital units may close as staff revolt over jab mandate, says NHS leader

Up to126k health workers losing their jobs due to not wanting the jabs. You're in the NHS, how do you see this impacting a service that's in the state it's in? 

It's a shame it's in this thread rather than something less 'provocative'.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

Griff said:


> Don't want to get confrontational with you (honestly), but what are your views on this: England hospital units may close as staff revolt over jab mandate, says NHS leader
> 
> Up to126k health workers losing their jobs due to not wanting the jabs. You're in the NHS, how do you see this impacting a service that's in the state it's in?
> 
> It's a shame it's in this thread rather than something less 'provocative'.


i don't think they should mandate it. if those numbers are correct, and they are really not going to have the vacinne, then that's a tanker that'll be too heavy to reverse.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

what do i think of such people? well, i guess you'd have to talk to them to find out their concerns. but no matter how i rack my brains, and other than medical conditions or even perhaps past traumatic reactions, for the life of me i cannot find any moral argument to justify it when it's a known fact that vacinnes prevent deaths and will help manage the pandemic better for the whole of society


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

Griff said:


> Don't want to get confrontational with you (honestly), but what are your views on this: England hospital units may close as staff revolt over jab mandate, says NHS leader
> 
> Up to126k health workers losing their jobs due to not wanting the jabs. You're in the NHS, how do you see this impacting a service that's in the state it's in?
> 
> It's a shame it's in this thread rather than something less 'provocative'.



Quick answer is I think it's a mess tbh Griff.

I think the anti-vax (and related) stuff has had a hugely negative impact on healthcare staff (as it has on wider society) and in part created this situation, and that's why I probably come across as pretty angry at people that perpetuate that, as I hold them partly responsible for some people dying when they didn't need to - although obviously the bulk of my anger is reserved for others with more responsibility. This is all of course on top of a tired and fucked over workforce, lack of trust in government, etc etc.

I would much rather the vaccination for healthcare staff thing had been dealt with much earlier and more constructively, and driven by workers themselves (demands for day off for vaccination, education by unions and Trusts on it, better sick pay if side effects, bonuses for vaccination, etc.) and this would minimize and marginalize the loon elements.

Also think not that many will actually leave, especially if individual Trusts etc. deal with it well; vaccination visits to your ward/department, personal meetings, support, clear explaining, peer pressure, etc. rather than one management or HR warning and then you're out.

But we are were we are as it were, and I'm reluctantly in favour of mandatory vaccination for healthcare staff. And personally I find it very depressing that recent ballots about strike action by the unions were very poorly supported by staff, yet loads seem to be happy to leave their job for a selfish, highly individualist, and irrational load of nonsense.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2021)

Griff said:


> Don't want to get confrontational with you (honestly), but what are your views on this: England hospital units may close as staff revolt over jab mandate, says NHS leader
> 
> Up to126k health workers losing their jobs due to not wanting the jabs. You're in the NHS, how do you see this impacting a service that's in the state it's in?


I see unvaccinated NHS workers being a far bigger threat to the health of the country, particularly the elderly and vulnerable. Don't you?


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 20, 2021)

Vulnerable people don't only exist in care homes and hospitals though do they. Vulnerable people go on buses, into shops, into pubs and clubs. They go to parties, to sports clubs and fitness centres, wait in queues. They work in offices and workshops and classrooms. Everything everyone does, in all the usual places.

The rationale for mandating jabs for carers etc is that "you see vulnerable people face to face". But we all see vulnerable people face to face. Every day, and we mostly have no idea when, right? Because many conditions and disabities are invisible, hard to notice, as well as people choosing to try and conceal what's wrong, for a variety of reasons.

So if its OK to mandate jabs for carers, why not for everyone?

I know there are people who don't agree with mandating jabs for carers etc or anyone, _myself included_. What I'm saying is for anyone who thinks we should make should make special example of carers etc. Someone with COPD could just as well get Covid in a warm fuggy pub or a football crowd or at work, as in hospital or at home from their home helper.

This belongs on another thread really, and I may c&p it there, but for now it's here because this is where the discourse has gone.

Why mandate covid vaccine for carers etc, and not for everyone?

This is where I am, actually where we are whether we acknowledge it or not.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Those aren't the words of someone that should be in a caregiving role, tbh. Bitter, angry, resentful and hatefilled toward her patients? Yikes!


Get fucked you loon


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

emanymton said:


> Get fucked you loon



That's all you have?


----------



## emanymton (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> That's all you have?


You aren't worth that much really.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

emanymton said:


> You aren't worth that much really.



You break my heart


----------



## IC3D (Dec 20, 2021)

Spot on mojo pixy


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2021)

editor said:


> I see unvaccinated NHS workers being a far bigger threat to the health of the country, particularly the elderly and vulnerable. Don't you?


Like the ones we clapped last year you mean and the unjabbed ones working now? In answer to your question, no I don't.
I see 126k less staff far more of a problem, which is what my post was about.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Vulnerable people don't only exist in care homes and hospitals though do they. Vulnerable people go on buses, into shops, into pubs and clubs. They go to parties, to sports clubs and fitness centres, wait in queues. They work in offices and workshops and classrooms. Everything everyone does, in all the usual places.
> 
> The rationale for mandating jabs for carers etc is that "you see vulnerable people face to face". But we all see vulnerable people face to face. Every day, and we mostly have no idea when, right? Because many conditions and disabities are invisible, hard to notice, as well as people choosing to try and conceal what's wrong, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> ...



Health & care workers are dealing with the most vulnerable people, and in far greater numbers than most people will will encounter outside of the health & care environments. They are also dealing with people that have no, or very little, choice about their situation, they are plainly very different to the public at large.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> Vulnerable people don't only exist in care homes and hospitals though do they. Vulnerable people go on buses, into shops, into pubs and clubs. They go to parties, to sports clubs and fitness centres, wait in queues. They work in offices and workshops and classrooms. Everything everyone does, in all the usual places.
> 
> The rationale for mandating jabs for carers etc is that "you see vulnerable people face to face". But we all see vulnerable people face to face. Every day, and we mostly have no idea when, right? Because many conditions and disabities are invisible, hard to notice, as well as people choosing to try and conceal what's wrong, for a variety of reasons.
> 
> ...



I do have some sympathy for that position, but I guess I feel much more uncomfortable with it, which I totally accept is maybe slightly illogical. 

I can see that changing, I mean what if we're looking at another 150,000 dead in the next 2 years even with more restrictions? Would that be enough to mandate vaccines for the population as a whole? What if it turns out the mass vaccination massively reduces the chance of a worse variant coming about? Is that enough to swing it?


----------



## Griff (Dec 20, 2021)

Better get this crown I've been thinking about getting done soon too . 

Compulsory Covid jabs ‘calamitous’ for dental services in England, says BDA


----------



## IC3D (Dec 20, 2021)

Staffing has waaay bigger implications to patient care than covid. You might not even get in a hospital before you need to worry about nurse typhoid Mary


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

IC3D said:


> Staffing has waaay bigger implications to patient care than covid. You might not even get in a hospital before you need to worry about nurse typhoid Mary



Yes, but that could be dealt with, infact needs to be irrespective of vaccination. Also since you seem very concerned about this I assume you're involved with the unions and organising around pay and staffing in the NHS and related issues?

Is your objection to mandatory vaccine purely a pragmatic staffing loss issue, or do you have some moral/health/other stance against it? As from what you've said elsewhere about vaccination and other measures I get you're more against it than just on this staffing issue?

Also interested in what role you have in healthcare?


----------



## _Russ_ (Dec 20, 2021)

Whilst I see the immediate problem with requiring vaccine compliance for health workers, To me allowances due practical need should be a short term situation and the allowances being made should not be permanent.
It feeds into the general trend of society believing everyone should be entitled to not only do what they want in life but receive protection  of that choice from the rest of society regardless of their consideration for the needs of others  in society that are negatively affected by their choice, its unreasonable
In short selfishness which is becoming endemic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2021)

I've immortalised two of the Paltalk regulars in one of my profile photos ...


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

Also some pretty good arguments that vaccination protects staffing levels and the ability to provide patient care tbh.

So I'm not convinced by the anti-vaxxers suddenly concerned about staffing levels, the same way I'm not convinced by anti-lockdown Tory MPs suddenly concerned for education and mental health.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Health & care workers are dealing with the most vulnerable people, and in far greater numbers than most people will will encounter outside of the health & care environments. They are also dealing with people that have no, or very little, choice about their situation, they are plainly very different to the public at large.



This is equivocation, covid itself makes no distinction between healthcare workers and 'the public at large'. Healthcare workers work in full PPE, they're trained in infection control procedures, and their vaccine uptake is already better than 'the public at large'. Meanwhile, in the old world we'd like to get back to, extremely vulnerable people also got buses and went shopping. So I see if anything, the urgency of getting 'the public at large' vaccinated is even more urgent than getting healthcare workers done.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> That's all you have?


It’s all that’s needed tbh.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Also interested in what role you have in healthcare?


Talking about it on the interwebs, I think...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> This is equivocation, covid itself makes no distinction between healthcare workers and 'the public at large'. Healthcare workers work in full PPE, they're trained in infection control procedures, and their vaccine uptake is already better than 'the public at large'. Meanwhile, in the old world we'd like to get back to, extremely vulnerable people also got buses and went shopping. So I see if anything, the urgency of getting 'the public at large' vaccinated is even more urgent than getting healthcare workers done.


.
Having taken a mate for 8 or 9 hospital appointments this year, and visited/collected him after major surgery, I haven't seen a single staff member in 'full PPE', and 'trained in infection control procedures' is somewhat laughable considering the numbers that got infected whilst in hospitals.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s all that’s needed tbh.



Needed for what? Precisely what is it that you think you’ve accomplished?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Needed for what? Precisely what is it that you think you’ve accomplished?


I didn’t do anything. emanymton however, made the point quite clearly


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I didn’t do anything. emanymton however, made the point quite clearly



Which was?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Which was?


It’s right there at the top of the page. 

But, a quick summary would be something along the lines of them telling you to get fucked, on account of loon status, presumably ultimately stemming from your curious position that you’d refuse a vaccine you’ve already had if it became compulsory, because freedoms something or other.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> .
> Having taken a mate for 8 or 9 hospital appointments this year, and visited/collected him after major surgery, I haven't seen a single staff member in 'full PPE', and 'trained in infection control procedures' is somewhat laughable considering the numbers that got infected whilst in hospitals.


And wards are full of unmasked people who may have Hepatitis, TB, uncontrolled HIV, MRSA, C Diff, thats the common ones nurses deal with in addition to radiation exposure in some areas. But yea they haven't been trained in infection control and spend most of the time pulling infected needle sticks out of their bodies while laughing at how clumsy they are.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s right there at the top of the page.
> 
> But, a quick summary would be something along the lines of them telling you to get fucked, on account of loon status, presumably ultimately stemming from your curious position that you’d refuse a vaccine you’ve already had if it became compulsory, because freedoms something or other.



Part of me is glad that the mask has slipped from so many people. It saddens me to see how much malevolence exists in society just below the surface, but seeing the process of Othering first hand is very revealing. I wish you well, even though I suspect that for now you despise my existence.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

I've been digging through the latest Sage Documents and BMJ advice and guidance. I've also consulted with numerous experts in the field and their message is pretty consistent: "Just get the vacinne, you silly cunts."


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It’s right there at the top of the page.
> 
> But, a quick summary would be something along the lines of them telling you to get fucked, on account of loon status, presumably ultimately stemming from your curious position that you’d refuse a vaccine you’ve already had if it became compulsory, because freedoms something or other.


china #china


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Part of me is glad that the mask has slipped from so many people. It saddens me to see how much malevolence exists in society just below the surface, but seeing the process of Othering first hand is very revealing. I wish you well, even though I suspect that for now you despise my existence.


luv all this grand postering about freedoms and principles and othering, especially since we are not on lockdown god knows what, alert level lost track, and we have zero deaths a day. it looks brilliant and i am sure it will age really well. something to tell the grandkids when they ask you how you got through.

let me pull you a nice cool pint of Go Fuck Yourself.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

Sigh


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Sigh


'tis a global pandemic and we're all trying to make sense, but right about here and right about now most on here think that vacinnees will help us get through it so i'm sorry mate people will react to some of the stuff you come out with.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> .
> Having taken a mate for 8 or 9 hospital appointments this year, and visited/collected him after major surgery, I haven't seen a single staff member in 'full PPE', and 'trained in infection control procedures' is somewhat laughable considering the numbers that got infected whilst in hospitals.


If there were reliable numbers for patients and service users that got infected in health and care settings, compared to staff who got infected in those settings, or patients / service users who infected each other there .. as against people who got infected 'in the community' or from eg. friends or family .. and if shops and public transport were as safe as hospitals and care environments (in terms of PPE and infection control, at least according to the law) .. as well as cooperative members of 'the public at large' .. it's all a big fucking 'if', frankly.

We're past the thin end of the wedge IMO. Well on to the slippery slope by now.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> 'tis a global pandemic and we're all trying to make sense, but right about here and right about now most on here think that vacinnees will help us get through it so i'm sorry mate people will react to some of the stuff you come out with.



I agree with you that vaccines are part of the way out. I had my booster yesterday even though on a personal level I was reluctant for various reasons.

But dangers exist other than the virus. We shouldn’t be blinded by fear of the virus so much that an equal or greater number of people die as a result of our growing division and hatred of others.

Freedom isn’t just an abstract concept. It’s the very real opposite of slavery and serfdom, a state of affairs that is the historical norm. Many more may die because of its loss than they will from covid.


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

I am increasingly troubled that a whole bunch of vaccine-related topics are happening at the expense of other important stuff.

For example the issue of mandatory vaccines for healthcare workers. Take the principals involved, both in terms of patient safety and availability of medical staff. Then consider that in this country the standard of masks that are provided by the authorities for use in health settings is still a great big disgrace, with implications for both patient and staff safety and staff being off work because they caught covid. Then consider that issues relating to PPE barely register since the press initially went on about then intensely for some weeks during the first wave but then moved on, never to return to the issue properly.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Part of me is glad that the mask has slipped from so many people. It saddens me to see how much malevolence exists in society just below the surface, but seeing the process of Othering first hand is very revealing. I wish you well, even though I suspect that for now you despise my existence.



You're the one that's been going on about 'war on the streets' and other such nonsense about masks and vaccines that's got 'othering' at its very core.

I don't despite your existence you self important prick, I just think your arguments don't make sense, are over dramatic and not grounded in reality, and at heart justify and encourage a selfish individualism masquerading as some nebulous 'freedom'.

Have a look at yourself and think why to most people on here you seem to come across as a bit of a loon.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You're the one that's been going on about 'war on the streets' and other such nonsense about masks and vaccines that's got 'othering' at its very core.
> 
> I don't despite your existence you self important prick, I just think your arguments don't make sense, are over dramatic and not grounded in reality, and at heart justify and encourage a selfish individualism masquerading as some nebulous 'freedom'.
> 
> Have a look at yourself and think why to most people on here you seem to come across as a bit of a loon.



I’m just predicting what is to come if we keep on down this path. If I get called names because of it then so be it.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I’m just predicting what is to come if we keep on down this path. If I get called names because of it then so be it.



What path though, sensible public health measures (albeit usually too little and too late) that have saved tens of thousands of lives, and vaccination that has saved hundreds of thousands of lives? And who's going to fight this war? It's just over dramatic nonsense, just looks like you've lost perspective and a bit of a grip on reality tbh. Most people follow the restrictions, most people get vaccinated, so who are these footsoldiers of freedom waiting to declare war on anyone wanting some public health measures? It's just bollocks!

Honestly you sound like someone from the EDL or Britain First talking about immigration or something. It's just a fantasy world.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2021)

Just look at the shite people are basing their life decisions on :-


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Honestly you sound like someone from the EDL or Britain First talking about immigration or something. It's just a fantasy world.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Part of me is glad that the mask has slipped from so many people. It saddens me to see how much malevolence exists in society just below the surface, but seeing the process of Othering first hand is very revealing. I wish you well, even though I suspect that for now you despise my existence.


#drama


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

Not to mention that all this covid-shit-version-of-Braveheart talk of war and freedom and the anti-vax/lockdown/fake/over-hyped type stuff actually fuels resentment and attacks on NHS staff and other workers.

I talked to a taxi driver last night who gets shit loads of abuse from anti-mask and anti-lockdown types when he asks them to wear a mask - he's clinically  vulnerable in a number of ways.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not to mention that all this covid-shit-version-of-Braveheart talk of war and freedom



Actually now you mention it I'm amazed we haven't been treated to Mel Gibson going on about some mad anti-vax shit. 

Maybe I just missed it.


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 20, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Actually now you mention it I'm amazed we haven't been treated to Mel Gibson going on about some mad anti-vax shit.
> 
> Maybe I just missed it.



Probably still too busy calling out Jewish people and homosexuals.


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Actually now you mention it I'm amazed we haven't been treated to Mel Gibson going on about some mad anti-vax shit.
> 
> Maybe I just missed it.



He only comes up in connection with covid on rare occasions:



> “So it looks like we’re never really getting rid of Covid,” said Colbert. “It’s like Mel Gibson – he ebbs and flows and because of a few idiots out there, we’re stuck with some form of him forever.”











						Stephen Colbert: Covid is like Mel Gibson, ‘we’re stuck with some form of him forever’
					

Late-night hosts discuss the pandemic, racism at the trial for the killing of Ahmaud Arbery and Trump tell-all books




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I agree with you that vaccines are part of the way out. I had my booster yesterday even though on a personal level I was reluctant for various reasons.


What reasons?


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

As a nurse I see people worried about vaccines: that doesn’t mean they’re anti-vaxxers | Heather Randle
					

We help everyone at our vaccination centre – a kind word can make all the difference, says general practice nurse Heather Randle




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2021)

One of my paltalkers has discovered my personal room* and seems to like listening to my voice - so perhaps I will end up doing something "for the cause" 
But an online friend of hers - a barrister - told me she wasn't even a conspiranut before this and she'd had to give up trying to sort her out ...

*"In this room we are happily vaccinated and masked"


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 20, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Or if the genie will ever go back in the bottle. It could be the case where anyone credible or actually who has some grounding in factual argument just has a constant low hum of collectives of lunacy and conspiracy surrounding any debate.
> 
> There’s a simple test in my view of seeing this stuff in the discourse and in the wild  - is what they are saying suggestive of dark, hidden forces? What ever is happening I think it’s important to try and spot this subtext because it feels, stress on feels, that this stuff is growing.



It undoubtedly is.


----------



## cloudyday (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Not to mention that all this covid-shit-version-of-Braveheart talk of war and freedom and the anti-vax/lockdown/fake/over-hyped type stuff actually fuels resentment and attacks on NHS staff and other workers.
> 
> I talked to a taxi driver last night who gets shit loads of abuse from anti-mask and anti-lockdown types when he asks them to wear a mask - he's clinically  vulnerable in a number of ways.


there is a growing number of vaccinated anti-lockdown types, probably a far bigger number than the straight-up anti-vax lot, and they can still pass on the virus irregardless of how many jabs they've had.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

cloudyday said:


> there is a growing number of vaccinated anti-lockdown types, probably a far bigger number than the straight-up anti-vax lot, and they can still pass on the virus irregardless of how many jabs they've had.



Yeah, and have said before I think the anti-lockdown stuff is much more complex and there's some good reasons why people are attracted to it that are nothing to do with anti-vax/conspiracy theory/it's all fake/etc.


----------



## Sue (Dec 20, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> But dangers exist other than the virus. We shouldn’t be blinded by fear of the virus so much *that an equal or greater number of people die as a result of our growing division and hatred of others.
> *
> Freedom isn’t just an abstract concept. It’s the very real opposite of slavery and serfdom, a state of affairs that is the historical norm. Many more may die because of its loss than they will from covid.


Say what?


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

If an equal or greater number of people die as a result of jumping the shark then I'll still blame Jaws mayor Johnson for failing to close the beaches in a timely fashion.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, and have said before I think the anti-lockdown stuff is much more complex and there's some good reasons why people are attracted to it that are nothing to do with anti-vax/conspiracy theory/it's all fake/etc.


Yeah, we'd do well to remember that it's not one homogeneous anti-stuff constituency out there. And there is at least some kind of rationality around the anti-lockdown argument, even if it's not _my_ rationality. The same can't really be said for the anti-vaxxers.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Absolutely fucking bonkers, anarchist gone down the Great Reset conspiracy rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm very behind in catching up with this thread, but just noticed this. A story in a few parts, from that same site:




And here's the punchline:


You'd think that this should encourage a bit of a "Hans, are we the bad guys?" moment, but suspect that it won't.


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I know I'm very behind in catching up with this thread, but just noticed this. A story in a few parts, from that same site:
> View attachment 301951
> View attachment 301952
> View attachment 301953
> ...



He (Winter Oak) used to do _The Porkbolter _direct action/DIY free-sheet down in Worthing I was told recently. Sad.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> I know I'm very behind in catching up with this thread, but just noticed this. A story in a few parts, from that same site:
> View attachment 301951
> View attachment 301952
> View attachment 301953
> ...


not sure we have even used the word fascist here though. here's some of the stuff we have used.

selfish bastards
cunts
lunatics
loons
idiots
covidiots
#covidiots
maniacs


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

death, taxes, and fascists crying about being called fascists.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, and have said before I think the anti-lockdown stuff is much more complex and there's some good reasons why people are attracted to it that are nothing to do with anti-vax/conspiracy theory/it's all fake/etc.



Yes definitely. I think there's a continuum there isn't there rather than a pro/anti lockdown split. At any point since last March you could probably make a case that stricter lockdowns would have been beneficial in some ways but I don't think many of us are sitting here thinking that the peak lockdown rules should have applied for the duration. I'm certainly not and I don't think I'd still be sticking to them if they were, and I doubt anyone would see me as an 'anti-lockdown' person. So there's definitely much more room for debate there, it's not the same as the full-on anti-vax stuff.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

"left wing thought police"

Translates: anyone who disagrees with me. two sides of the same coin. luckily fascism is not a good look in most places.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 20, 2021)

Back to vaccine mandates for healthcare... This is just one of many measures the gvt could be rolling out, but they seem to be pushing harder on this than anything else, knowing that a reasonable proportion of staff will be waverers, that will either leave or be pushed, putting even more strain on the NHS. It's almost like its a convenient unintended outcome.


----------



## bimble (Dec 20, 2021)

Not my joke but I liked it; if the covid restrictions are a lot like nazism how come the nazis aren’t in favour.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> He (Winter Oak) used to do _The Porkbolter _direct action/DIY free-sheet down in Worthing I was told recently. Sad.



Blimey, I've not seen 'The Porkbolter' in years, I had forgotten about it TBH.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes definitely. I think there's a continuum there isn't there rather than a pro/anti lockdown split. At any point since last March you could probably make a case that stricter lockdowns would have been beneficial in some ways but I don't think many of us are sitting here thinking that the peak lockdown rules should have applied for the duration. I'm certainly not and I don't think I'd still be sticking to them if they were, and I doubt anyone would see me as an 'anti-lockdown' person. So there's definitely much more room for debate there, it's not the same as the full-on anti-vax stuff.



i hear debates at work all teh time - if we're all jabbed and we're still locking down, what's the point? or "i think everyone is over playing it a bit, everyone should just be allowed to get on with it" or "they should think about the effect on the economy more." i can and will have that discussion with anyone. it's normal and healthy to have any reality-based discourse. 

all of which doesn't have that key hidden premise "theres evil out there trying to do something evil." how many anti vaxxers etc have that hidden premise. a lot, from my own anecdotal assumptions. a lot.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Yeah, we'd do well to remember that it's not one homogeneous anti-stuff constituency out there. And there is at least some kind of rationality around the anti-lockdown argument, even if it's not _my_ rationality. The same can't really be said for the anti-vaxxers.


I can understand some of the anti lockdown arguments, but then when they turn up on a march full of mask-free anti-vaxx idiots banging on about Bill Gates, Pizzagate, 5G and all the other codswallop, they can hardly complain if they find themselves being lumped in together with them all.


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes definitely. I think there's a continuum there isn't there rather than a pro/anti lockdown split. At any point since last March you could probably make a case that stricter lockdowns would have been beneficial in some ways but I don't think many of us are sitting here thinking that the peak lockdown rules should have applied for the duration. I'm certainly not and I don't think I'd still be sticking to them if they were, and I doubt anyone would see me as an 'anti-lockdown' person. So there's definitely much more room for debate there, it's not the same as the full-on anti-vax stuff.


Even nations that pursued a 'zero covid' approach did not endure a permanent state of lockdown. Indeed their intense measures often lasted for shorter periods of time, although the will to bring them in at the right time was certainly required.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 20, 2021)

like that tory mp asking whitty about whether cancer patients were being knocked further back because of covid.

i think it was a perfectly valid and useful question to ask, but i think it was put in this thread. that's exactly the sort of questions that should be asked. it's a question that's blanks can be filled in with reality. where as some of the questions he gets asked he must want to tilt his head and say _what the fuck you talking about bro?_


----------



## LDC (Dec 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Blimey, I've not seen 'The Porkbolter' in years, I had forgotten about it TBH.



Yeah, think it probably folded decades ago.


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> like that tory mp asking whitty about whether cancer patients were being knocked further back because of covid.
> 
> i think it was a perfectly valid and useful question to ask, but i think it was put in this thread. that's exactly the sort of questions that should be asked. it's a question that's blanks can be filled in with reality. where as some of the questions he gets asked he must want to tilt his head and say _what the fuck you talking about bro?_


No, I put it in the main UK thread. And Whitty didnt like the question because it was framed as 'prioritising covid over other things'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, think it probably folded decades ago.



Not that long ago, it was still around when a moved here.

A quick look on google, takes me to this 2012 post from our town crier, good old Bob.   



DO NOT click on the eco-action link, I did, it's some French site offering me the chance of finding out 'where can I find menstrual panties in the store', not what I was expecting TBH.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 20, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes definitely. I think there's a continuum there isn't there rather than a pro/anti lockdown split. At any point since last March you could probably make a case that stricter lockdowns would have been beneficial in some ways but I don't think many of us are sitting here thinking that the peak lockdown rules should have applied for the duration. I'm certainly not and I don't think I'd still be sticking to them if they were, and I doubt anyone would see me as an 'anti-lockdown' person. So there's definitely much more room for debate there, it's not the same as the full-on anti-vax stuff.


Im not completely sold on a full lockdown tbh although I think more restrictions should probably be brought in.


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> Im not completely sold on a full lockdown tbh although I think more restrictions should probably be brought in.


SAGE and the universities involved with feeding stuff into SAGE have tended to look at Omicron response options that are equivalent to going back to one of the earlier spring steps out of lockdown, rather than all the way back to full lockdown, before the first of those easing steps was taken.

Here are those steps as described much earlier in 2021:





__





						COVID-19 Response - Spring 2021 (Summary)
					






					www.gov.uk


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 20, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I'm in the process of editing a bit of writing that's about the cholera epidemic of that era and similarities with today, and the 'conspiracy stuff' was widespread back then, and not without some justification. Here's an excerpt...
> 
> "Today these would be called conspiracy theories, but in 1831-2 they have significant basis in fact. In late 1824 two Liverpool men, convicted of digging up bodies for dissection, are defended by a prominent doctor Rathbone.⁠ In October 1826, the _Liverpool Mercury _describes in an article called ‘Wholesale Resurrectionists’ the discovery of thirty-three dead bodies, eleven in casks labelled ‘Bitter Salts’ on the Liverpool docks, awaiting shipment to Scotland, and more, including those of babies, in a cellar under a school. In November, the _Liverpool Mercury_ reports ‘Another Discovery of Dead Bodies’ in similar circumstances. In 1827 in Liverpool Dr. William Gill is tried for possessing bodies stolen from a cemetery. In 1828 two Irish immigrants in Edinburgh are found to have murdered sixteen people to supply Dr Robert Knox with cadavers for his anatomy lectures. One of the Irishmen, Burke, is hanged; the doctor is not prosecuted. In 1832 the _Medical Gazette_ reports the sale of cholera bodies “on an industrial scale” in London for medical training. The population is religious, and believes in the sanctity of the body and Christian burial. Confronted with these ‘anatomy riots’, the medical establishment defends exhumation of corpses on scientific grounds."


Again, very slowly catching up with old bits of this thread, but if you're still working on that editing, or even if you're not, you might find this interesting (I think the whole thing's great, but other people's tastes may differ):








						TENANCY Part 7: Make it Safe
					

by No Matter




					mapmagazine.co.uk
				





> In the 1830s, cholera spread rapidly around the globe, moving along trade routes. Frederich Engels described the approach of the acute bacterial infection to Manchester as ‘a universal terror seizing bourgeoisie of the city’. Something was coming.
> 
> 
> By June 1832, cholera was with the people of Manchester, but so was the promise of a new kind of democracy. The surgeon Samuel Gaskell, Esq. makes the observation that:
> ...


Anyway, pieces of writing about the cholera epidemic of the 1830s are like buses, you wait ages for one and then etc etc.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Not that long ago, it was still around when a moved here.
> 
> A quick look on google, takes me to this 2012 post from our town crier, good old Bob.
> 
> ...






cupid_stunt said:


> Not that long ago, it was still around when a moved here.
> 
> A quick look on google, takes me to this 2012 post from our town crier, good old Bob.
> 
> ...



Archived:






						The Pork-bolter - What's Really Going on in Worthing
					

local community newsletter - worthing, sussex, uk



					web.archive.org


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 20, 2021)

For fans of Italian philosopher beef, Donatella di Cesare just released a new Agamben diss:








						Donatella Di Cesare: “Dear Agamben, I write to you…”
					

From profound critic of neo-liberalism, to guru of anti-vaxxers. The philosopher Donatella Di Cesare writes a ‘letter from afar’ to Giorgio…




					medium.com
				






> The time had come for Agamben to acknowledge outright: “I made an interpretative error, because the pandemic is not an invention.” But Agamben never rectified his error.
> 
> His posts continued until July 2020 in the same vein. As news of his developing denialism spread abroad, I read his embarrassing texts convinced that the nightmare would soon be over. But it wasn’t. His posts have become the subject of two books and the ‘voice’ of the blog has continued with its prognosis, reaching its lowest point with two interventions of July 2021 — “Second Class citizens” and “Green Pass” — where the Green Pass was obscenely likened to the yellow star. This gave significant succour to the worst of the anti-vax movement, intellectually and philosophically legitimizing them...
> 
> As is known, Agamben has found himself on the right, or rather the ultra-right, with a following consisting of anti-vaxxers and those against the Green Pass. From time-to-time he has even lashed out against those on the left who defended the vaccination plan. It does not seem to me, however, that in these two years has expended a word for the riots in prisons, for the elderly decimated in the nursing homes, for the homeless abandoned in the city, for those left suddenly without work, for the delivery riders, the laborers, and the invisible. I would have expected, from the philosopher who made us reflect on ‘bare life,’ an appeal for the migrants who are brutalized, rejected, and left to die at the European borders. Indeed, an initiative that, with his authority, would have had certain weight. But there has been none of that.


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 20, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> DO NOT click on the eco-action link, I did, it's some French site offering me the chance of finding out 'where can I find menstrual panties in the store', not what I was expecting TBH.


It's wild how that domain name has gone from an ecological action site to a French site selling panties, and that's still a more dignified career trajectory than the person who apparently used to post there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 20, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> For fans of Italian philosopher beef, Donatella di Cesare just released a new Agamben diss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2021)

Indeed


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2021)

From the people who hijacked 'My body my choice' - trying to prevent people from getting vaccines that no one is actually forcing them to get 









						Anti-vaxxers block-book appointments to stop people getting life-saving Covid jab
					

Tactic said to have been used at Wembley Stadium vaccination centre in London, but disrupted pre-bookings offset by walk-ins




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 21, 2021)

Cloo said:


> From the people who hijacked 'My body my choice' - trying to prevent people from getting vaccines that no one is actually forcing them to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They used that in Australia when the roll out started there as well.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2021)

Cloo said:


> From the people who hijacked 'My body my choice' - trying to prevent people from getting vaccines that no one is actually forcing them to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolute scum.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2021)

What the fuck is actually going on in their 'brains'? 

'I'll show that stupid sheep who doesn't want his clinically vulnerable partner to die!'


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2021)

Cloo said:


> From the people who hijacked 'My body my choice' - trying to prevent people from getting vaccines that no one is actually forcing them to get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And people think I’m joking when I say I’d gladly set fire to these cunts.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2021)

Good response from doctor to someone boasting his 'natural immunity' would prevent him from getting coronavirus: "would you have unprotected sex with someone who has syphilis or gonorrhoea?" ends with "this is a stupid conversation and I'm not going to continue it."


----------



## Cloo (Dec 21, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> They used that in Australia when the roll out started there as well.


Glad to hear that twatiness is a global phenomenon


----------



## izz (Dec 21, 2021)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Those aren't the words of someone that should be in a caregiving role, tbh. Bitter, angry, resentful and hatefilled toward her patients? Yikes!


OR, the words of someone who's been working at, or beyond their capacity for some time, to save the lives of people, some of whom have refused to be vaccinated as a matter of principle.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Good response from doctor to someone boasting his 'natural immunity' would prevent him from getting coronavirus: "would you have unprotected sex with someone who has syphilis or gonorrhoea?" ends with "this is a stupid conversation and I'm not going to continue it."



I want to like that a thousand times.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 21, 2021)

perfect isn't it - simple, to the point he looks a lovely pragmatic man.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks for that - I've subscribed to his Youtube channel


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2021)

My pro-vaccine Paltalk room has now attracted a 35 year old Indian guy who is patently living with untreated paranoid schizophrenia - claims medical implants are beaming his thoughts to the people around him who act out scenes from Hollywood and Bollywood movies he escapes into - but always with a negative spin ... (i.e projection)
Curiously he doesn't APPEAR to have rejected vaccination or be unduly worried - but I'm still steering him towards learning basic biology - and who knows radio technology  as a form of self-empowerment .

So I now have TWO psych patients - I may have to change my room name and start charging ...

Apart from them, just a fundie loonie this morning popped-in to tell me that covid is in the Bible..

They have a room called :-


> *The vaccine is the Mark of the Beast  *                                            lets pray for everyone vaccinated


----------



## magneze (Dec 21, 2021)

Got around to watching the Channel 4 QAnon documentary. Very good indeed - impressed with the access and interviews the filmakers got.

The first advert for me in the first break was for "Sky Q". Not sure if an algorithm or human picked that but made me laugh.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 21, 2021)

magneze said:


> "Sky Q"


Where the TV watches you.


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2021)

Sorry, where are we discussing the ongoing assault on Chris Whitty trial? It must be somewhere and it should be here as the defendant is doing a fucking good job of making the covid deniers (of which he says he is not one) and even the FotLers look relatively sane. 









						Man accused of Chris Whitty assault contests charges in dressing gown
					

Jonathan Chew, charged with putting chief medical officer in headlock, defended himself by video link after lawyer withdrew




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> Sorry, where are we discussing the ongoing assault on Chris Whitty trial? It must be somewhere and it should be here as the defendant is doing a fucking good job of making the covid deniers (of which he says he is not one) and even the FotLers look relatively sane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't really understand - he's already admitted it and been found guilty and got a suspended sentence


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Don't really understand - he's already admitted it and been found guilty and got a suspended sentence


That was his mate wasn't it?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 22, 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaah yep ta - will be interesting to see the difference in sentencing between them because of this.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> Sorry, where are we discussing the ongoing assault on Chris Whitty trial? It must be somewhere and it should be here as the defendant is doing a fucking good job of making the covid deniers (of which he says he is not one) and even the FotLers look relatively sane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lawyer withdrew because he was professionally embarrassed which isn't the same as just being embarrassed by the string of tosh that your client wants to say


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The lawyer withdrew because he was professionally embarrassed which isn't the same as just being embarrassed by the string of tosh that your client wants to say


Does this mean he’s had a conflict of interest or something?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Dec 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> Sorry, where are we discussing the ongoing assault on Chris Whitty trial? It must be somewhere and it should be here as the defendant is doing a fucking good job of making the covid deniers (of which he says he is not one) and even the FotLers look relatively sane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found myself having no choice but to read all his quotes as if I had just drank a litre of vodka whilst nursing a particularly bad head cold.


----------



## LDC (Dec 22, 2021)

I wonder if 5 years ago someone had said to him, "In the not too distant future you'll find yourself appearing in court via video link up wearing a dressing gown, babbling nonsense, and charged with attacking the country's well respected chief medical officer in the middle of a global pandemic that will have killed over 5 million people" what he might have said. "Yeah, sounds about right" or "Shitting hell, what happens to me between now and then?"


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The lawyer withdrew because he was professionally embarrassed which isn't the same as just being embarrassed by the string of tosh that your client wants to say


I remember it being used in This Life as Miles’s dad was something to do with the company involved in the case


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 22, 2021)

"What does cavalier mean?"


Indeed, son.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The lawyer withdrew because he was professionally embarrassed which isn't the same as just being embarrassed by the string of tosh that your client wants to say





Orang Utan said:


> Does this mean he’s had a conflict of interest or something?



i'm not a lawyer or anything resembling one, but law society has this

can be a conflict of interests (e.g. representing two defendants), or "if a client changes instructions in such a manner that for you to continue would involve you misleading the court" which may be more likely here.

my understanding is that a lawyer can't carry on with a 'not guilty' line if client tells them that they did whatever it is.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2021)

The fuck.


> The family of a woman who joined a fringe QAnon cult in Texas says she’s now drinking toxic chemicals with her peers – and brags that she serves them herself.
> 
> “She was proud to tell us that she was the one mixing it up and giving it to everybody,” an anonymous relative told the _Dallas Observer__._
> 
> ...





> Now, her distressed relatives fear for her life as she and others drink from a punch bowl of chemicals including chlorine dioxide, a disinfectant often used to treat swimming pools.
> 
> “She’s always been into, you know, natural remedies, getting aluminum out of deodorant, things like that,” her son, Sean Leek, told the paper. “But that led to anti-vaxxing, and anti-vaxxing led to QAnon.”











						Texas QAnon cult is now drinking bleach, member’s family says
					

‘She was proud to tell us that she was the one mixing it up and giving it to everybody,’ says distressed family member




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2021)

I wonder where they get the MMS now the cult's online store was shut down ...

Anyone heard from jazzzzz recently ?


----------



## RainbowTown (Dec 22, 2021)

editor said:


> The fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some people, when they go too far down those rabbit holes....well there's no returning. A one way descent into delusion and darkness.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 22, 2021)

editor said:


> The fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, right wingers get ridiculed for swallowing any old shit (no pun intended)...  I wonder how long you could go drinking bleach for without serious health consequences or death?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 22, 2021)

Didn't some orange guy say something about bleach and covid?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 22, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Didn't some orange guy say something about bleach and covid?


That it was a popeish plot?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 22, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Good response from doctor to someone boasting his 'natural immunity' would prevent him from getting coronavirus: "would you have unprotected sex with someone who has syphilis or gonorrhoea?" ends with "this is a stupid conversation and I'm not going to continue it."



listened to that and in my mind i had michael jordan flying through the air and then slam dunking. word and pitch perfect. how they fuck do they even know if there immune system is even strong enough? they might have an outbreak of cancer the second before saying it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 22, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> . how they fuck do they even know if there immune system is even strong enough? they might have an outbreak of cancer the second before saying it.


It’s like they’re having their manliness insulted.

All the vaccine does is show their big badass immune system what it might have to deal with, it’s like a training manual. Then it can go about it’s big badass business when the thing appears. It’s a power up, not a fucking crutch for weakly weaklings.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 22, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> It’s like they’re having their manliness insulted.
> 
> All the vaccine does is show their big badass immune system what it might have to deal with, it’s like a training manual. Then it can go about it’s big badass business when the thing appears. It’s a power up, not a fucking crutch for weakly weaklings.


yes, its so grimly vain and so irrational. no one can see into their body and assess their immune system (doubt even the medics can do that). no one knows if what will occur in the body (a break down in the immune system for example) from one second to the next. these folk always to me jsut scream beneath the reasonable tones "i am too damn special for this shit you sheep follow". and as the dude says, no matter how many chakras are aligned, no matter how much meditation you do, no matter how many shakes you jsut had, you woulnd't have unprotected sex with some with a STD.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 23, 2021)

It's not like there's a "heaf" test for covid, is it ?

[ref to the test that used to be given pre BCG jab for TB, when I were a skinny teenager ... OH gives +ve to that, as they probably had TB as a kid & there a chunky shadow on the lower lung that shows up on the routine chest x-ray ...]


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

My unvaxxed unmasked Peruvian heritage-living in DC person was back in my Paltalk room this morning ...
My approach was to normalise the vaccine and the science of virses - very much one-sided - me basically giving a talk (gawd 'elp us) - enthusing about biology - when she, or the slightly annoying Norwegian who joined us posted something silly, I used it as an excuse to play earworms ... I thought "Jamming" by Bob Marley was inspired when one of them typed "jabbing" ...
I released the mic by accident and the Norwegian started playing a particularly ironic reworking of "Jolene" - no doubt someone came up with that as revenge for her donation to vaccine research ...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2021)

A relative won't be getting a booster. Their family haven't had any of the jabs. They believe they impair the immune system. I suspect someone has been getting their medical advice from facebook!


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2021)

I was lost for words when I heard this. 

I am not often lost for words.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 23, 2021)

weltweit said:


> A relative won't be getting a booster. Their family haven't had any of the jabs. They believe they impair the immune system. I suspect someone has been getting their medical advice from facebook!


I've heard this line from a friend who is double vaccinated about his immune system; hadn't heard other reports about till your post.
:[

e2a: the scumbags taking a slimmer of truth and turning it into a propaganda weapon.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I've heard this line from a friend who is double vaccinated about his immune system; hadn't heard other reports about till your post.
> :[


I hadn't heard it. I asked where they got their advice from and they said it is all about just look at the conspiracy sites. They actually said that  - however they were some years ago impressed with homeopathy, perhaps there is no hope for them!


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 23, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I've heard this line from a friend who is double vaccinated about his immune system; hadn't heard other reports about till your post.
> :[
> 
> e2a: the scumbags taking a slimmer of truth and turning it into a propaganda weapon.


they got those magic specs that they can see inside their bodies, and they don't need tests because they just feel good and they've had all the shakes, so fuck you sheep. joe rogan is the absoloute optimy of this attitude, but it's okay because only has 200 million monthly listeners.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 23, 2021)

"I trust my immune system" yeah I trust mine to, I trust it to not handle highly infectious disease which is why I don't gargle ebola victims blood and take antibiotics when I've got a serious infection.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

weltweit said:


> however they were some years ago impressed with homeopathy, perhaps there is no hope for them!


yebbut vaccination is very nearly homeopathy that works !


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> "I trust my immune system" yeah I trust mine to, I trust it to not handle highly infectious disease which is why I don't gargle ebola victims blood and take antibiotics when I've got a serious infection.


And in my understanding what actually makes you feel shit when your body is fighting off a novel infection is your immune system and "cytokine storm" is a thing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

One thing that has struck me - and Paltalk is the supreme example...
These people WALLOW in this shit, many of them just copy and paste what they think are damning headlines without actually reading the item or watching the video - 

Notably it's the same tired shit over and over again.
On Paltalk nearly two years on they're still dragging out really OLD insane crap - like the "PCR machines are unfit for purpose" - plus the Malone "inventor of MRNA technology" bollocks.

Whereas even those of us who have taken a semi-serious interest in the subject actually have other interests - though in my case I have found ways to make it a way into getting a better grasp of biology and the scientific method ...


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> These people WALLOW in this shit, many of them just copy and paste what they think are damning headlines without actually reading the item or watching the video -


----------



## Sue (Dec 23, 2021)

It sounds exhausting, gentlegreen.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> yebbut vaccination is very nearly homeopathy that works !


I want some active ingredient in my Jabs !!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

you get active ingredient in homeopathy - possibly as much as in vaccines


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

Sue said:


> It sounds exhausting, gentlegreen.


I only dip in and out of the crazy places and use the iggy facility a lot- it's just that when I do have a peek, it's the same people pasting the same shit ...
Paltalk is a freak show anyway - whether the topic is covid, politics or religion.

I find myself exploring the psycho-social aspects of it - trying to cut through to understand their motivations - many of them are non-starters, but as with this morning's "client" I think there's something there worth exploring ...


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> you get active ingredient in homeopathy - possibly as much as in vaccines


No you don't, they dilute the fuck out of it repeatedly until there is nothing there, then they tell you how potent it is and extract money from you for water.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

weltweit said:


> they dilute the fuck out of it repeatedly until there is nothing there



there's a logical fallacy there 

I'd bet at very least there are still millions of particles of the 'active ingredient' left when they've done all the diluting.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> there's a logical fallacy there
> 
> I'd bet at very least there are still millions of particles of the 'active ingredient' left when they've done all the diluting.







__





						Homeopathic dilutions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> The concept is pseudoscience because, at commonly used dilutions, no molecules of the original material are likely to remain.[2]


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

well if you're going to use wiki as a scientific reference


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

"A 2C dilution requires a substance to be diluted to one part in one hundred, and then some of that diluted solution diluted by a further factor of one hundred. This works out to one part of the original substance in 10,000 parts of the solution."

Not sure where wiki gets its statement there are no molecules left because 1 cc of water (for example) contains 10**23/3 molecules.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 24, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> "Born Free We'll Die Free"



That’s fine with me.  Just die free in a field and don’t clog up the fucking hospital.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> "A 2C dilution requires a substance to be diluted to one part in one hundred, and then some of that diluted solution diluted by a further factor of one hundred. This works out to one part of the original substance in 10,000 parts of the solution."
> 
> Not sure where wiki gets its statement there are no molecules left because 1 cc of water (for example) contains 10**23/3 molecules.


Homeopaths will tend to claim the more diluted something is, the stronger it gets, and will often sell 30C dilutions or even more. Do the maths…


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2021)

Anti-vaccine protesters try to serve papers on Alan Shearer but get wrong house
					

The former footballer angered them by urging people to protect themselves by having the booster in a recent video.




					www-independent-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org
				




Fucking idiots


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Homeopaths will tend to claim the more diluted something is, the stronger it gets, and will often sell 30C dilutions or even more. Do the maths…


Yes I read that but it didn't support what I was saying so I ignored it.

I don't think we should be taking the ravings of the non-scientific fringe elements of homeopathy as representative of the science itself - a bit like taking the word of astrologists instead of astronomers.

I think I read that there are around 10**11 'virus' particles in a vaccine. QED.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Yes I read that but it didn't support what I was saying so I ignored it.
> 
> I don't think we should be taking the ravings of the non-scientific fringe elements of homeopathy as representative of the science itself - a bit like taking the word of astrologists instead of astronomers.
> 
> I think I read that there are around 10**11 'virus' particles in a vaccine. QED.


There is no science in homeopathy. It’s complete bullshit.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

you'll be saying that phrenology has no scientific basis next


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> you'll be saying that phrenology has no scientific basis next



It's true, dammit. Just get that into your head, once and for all.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

I have a 1940s? booklet on phrenology which categorically states that it's a scientific study. 

Disprove that


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's true, dammit. Just get that into your head, once and for all.



Don't be sad, two sheds  Confused it with trepanning!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 24, 2021)

krtek a houby said:


> It's true, dammit. Just get that into your head, once and for all.


I always liked Pratchett's notion of "reverse phrenology". The perfect send up of idiot pseudoscience.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

Never read Pratchett - was that an idea that hitting someone on the head hard would change their personality? Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I always liked Pratchett's notion of "reverse phrenology". The perfect send up of idiot pseudoscience.



Had to look that up. Brilliant!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 24, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Homeopaths will tend to claim the more diluted something is, the stronger it gets, and will often sell 30C dilutions or even more. Do the maths…


ALso, you can just write the homeopathic remedy on a piece of paper, sit a glass of water on it and it will work just the same when you drink it.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

Well indeed, as I've been ridiculed before for saying, the placebo effect does exist and I'm sure covers reactions to homeopathy.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Well indeed, as I've been ridiculed before for saying, the placebo effect does exist and I'm sure covers reactions to homeopathy.


Indeed. Which isn’t an argument for homeopathy.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

well it is, it's an argument generally for treatments that bring improvements


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 24, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I always liked Pratchett's notion of "reverse phrenology". The perfect send up of idiot pseudoscience.


Is that reading dents instead of bumps?


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2021)

Here in Germany Homeopathy and other pseudoscience bullshit is mainstream and very popular and i've gotten into arguments with people over it a few times since I've moved here. Our health insurance pays for it, pharmacies have large adverting displays for it in their windows, our politics doesn't take a stance against it and even my vet is always trying to push homeopathic remedies at my cat (sorry, he's a sensible cat and he doesn't believe in it either). I'm convinced if you undermine confidence in actual science and medicine that way, it's no wonder we have a too low vaccination uptake in Germany and more anti-vaxx protests than many other countries.


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> Here in Germany Homeopathy and other pseudoscience bullshit is mainstream and very popular and i've gotten into arguments with people over it a few times since I've moved here. Our health insurance pays for it, pharmacies have large adverting displays for it in their windows, our politics doesn't take a stance against it and even my vet is always trying to push homeopathic remedies at my cat (sorry, he's a sensible cat and he doesn't believe in it either). I'm convinced if you undermine confidence in actual science and medicine that way, it's no wonder we have a too low vaccination uptake in Germany and more anti-vaxx protests than many other countries.



I mentioned ages ago somewhere on here that a friend of mine in Berlin changed his GP as their surgery (or whatever it's called there) website started to have some anti-vax and conspiracy stuff on. Not full-on bonkers stuff, but at the slightly odd/alternative health/naturopathy kinda end of the spectrum.

I do find the national/cultural differences for this stuff really interesting. Do you have opinions as to why this stuff is so prevalent in Germany Reno?


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I mentioned ages ago somewhere on here that a friend of mine in Berlin changed his GP as their surgery (or whatever it's called there) website started to have some anti-vax and conspiracy stuff on. Not full-on bonkers stuff, but at the slightly odd/alternative health/naturopathy kinda end of the spectrum.
> 
> I do find the national/cultural differences for this stuff really interesting. Do you have opinions as to why this stuff is so prevalent in Germany Reno?


It has a long history here, starting with the esoteric and occultism movement in the late 19th century, which was also popular under Hitler. Then it got taken up by the left and alternative movements and now those people happily march together with neo-Nazis down the streets against vaccinations and Covid measurements.





__





						Esotericism in Germany and Austria - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> It has a long history here, starting with the esoteric and occultism movement in the late 19th century, which was also popular under Hitler. Then it got taken up by the left and alternative movements and now those people happily march together with neo-Nazis down the streets against vaccinations and Covid measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was trying to resist mentioning the Nazis! And I'm making a guess that lots of the anti-vax type stuff in France and Spain (for example, as well as some other European countries) has a slightly different root and trajectory?

In France they've had some relatively recent scandals with pharmaceutical companies, and the mistrust of the State is more widespread maybe...? Here in the UK its roots are twofold; marginalised communities who have a mistrust of the State, and also then more middle class 'natural health' crowd, and then the conspiracy stuff has a toe in each?

Posted this elsewhere, but in case you missed it, a report on a demo in Hamburg: Report from a ‘No Green Pass’ protest in Hamburg - Angry Workers


----------



## klang (Dec 24, 2021)

I know a lot of people in Bavaria who never vaxxed their children for / against anything at all, even long before covid. Essentially they can only do it because the majority of kids around them are vaxxed. And because they have enough money to buy and live an alternative lifestyle. 

There are so many naturopaths in Bavaria, and so many people paying good money to be 'treated' by them. I read somewhere recently that Bavaria has the most naturopaths per capita in Germany.
Some areas of Bavaria, mainly the wealthy ones in and around Chiemgau also have some of the highest covid incidence.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 24, 2021)

Even Holland and barret I sometimes walk around and snap out of it and think “is this all actually a load of bollocks?”


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Even Holland and barret I sometimes walk around and snap out of it and think “is this all actually a load of bollocks?”



Yes, it clearly is!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Even Holland and barret I sometimes walk around and snap out of it and think “is this all actually a load of bollocks?”


I'm so glad I can buy all the specialist vegan food I want locally these days - literally half of H&B is bullshit supplements for people who either don't need any or would be better off just eating some veggies ...- plus in latter years those silly tubs of "protein".
The was one particular woo woo shop in the posh part of town that made me wish I was in disguise - the last time I went in I almost bit right through my lip because of the shit advice they were giving out.
For my sins I used to buy toothpaste that had "homeopathic" on the label - only because I liked the apricot flavour ...


----------



## stdP (Dec 24, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Is that reading dents instead of bumps?



As I remember it, retrophrenology is improving people's personality by giving the head a more correct shape. For instance, if you wanted to boost your client's intelligence, just give the correct part of their head a good ol' whack with a hammer to form a nice big bump.



Reno said:


> Here in Germany Homeopathy and other pseudoscience bullshit is mainstream and very popular and i've gotten into arguments with people over it a few times since I've moved here.



Is there any history to the homeopathy aspect in particular...? It certainly flies in the face of the classic "pragmatic german" stereotype I was brought up with (and is largely true of all the germans I've known personally) - I'm still reading up on it but presumably this sort of woo-woo guff has often been present there and homepathy is just the latest incarnation of it...? From reading around a bit (e.g. this article from 2010) there's been a fairly hefty scientific/medical backlash against it for a while now, but little support form politicians, so presumably it's got a large degree of public support...?

I've always found homeopathy one of the strangest forms of bollocks for people to latch on to because I can't even see how it could be pleasingly comforting. Vaguely swerving back in the direction of the thread, aeons ago I once got annoyed enough with a homeopath that I poured my drink in their lap (other drinks may also have been imbibed prior to this) - they insisted that all vaccines were homeopathic "diluted viruses" or "virus memories" and said that diluting HIV-positive blood would be a cure for AIDS


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yes, it clearly is!


Apart from the yummy dried pineapple and papaya I get to put on my oatibix.


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Apart from the yummy dried pineapple and papaya I get to put on my oatibix.



Papaya _is_ quackery! 

True story: my brother got kidney failure in his late 30s (undiagnosed high blood pressure for years) and the week I found out he was very sick and needed a transplant someone who was visiting the house I was sharing with a few people, heard this and told me, "Oh that's a shame, if he'd just eaten more papaya and mango and some supplements for a while he'll have been fine." I just about managed to resist thumping him the idiot hippie.

All fruit is potentially quack medicine!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Papaya _is_ quackery!
> 
> True story: my brother got kidney failure in his late 30s (undiagnosed high blood pressure for years) and the week I found out he was very sick and needed a transplant someone who was visiting the house I was sharing with a few people, heard this and told me, "Oh that's a shame, if he'd just eaten more papaya and mango and some supplements for a while he'll have been fine." I just about managed to resist thumping him the idiot hippie.
> 
> All fruit is potentially quack medicine!


I've been overdoing the fruit this year - what I ought to do is peel the apples and eat the peel .. I suppose even the sugary part is preferable to actual confectionery ...

Grapefruit is actually dangerous if you're on certain meds and papaya, pineapple and several other fruits are perhaps a bit iffy based on what they do to meat ...


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2021)

stdP said:


> As I remember it, retrophrenology is improving people's personality by giving the head a more correct shape. For instance, if you wanted to boost your client's intelligence, just give the correct part of their head a good ol' whack with a hammer to form a nice big bump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homeopathy was invented in the 18th century by a German physician.

There are positive stereotypes about Germans which to my dissappointment I found are not true anymore when I moved back here after 33 years. Pragmatism and efficiency are two of them.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 24, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Grapefruit is actually dangerous if you're on certain meds and papaya, pineapple and several other fruits are perhaps a bit iffy based on what they do to meat ...



Eh?  No.  Ham & pineapple pizza is ace.


----------



## Sue (Dec 24, 2021)

stdP said:


> As I remember it, retrophrenology is improving people's personality by giving the head a more correct shape. For instance, if you wanted to boost your client's intelligence, just give the correct part of their head a good ol' whack with a hammer to form a nice big bump.


----------



## Sue (Dec 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> There are positive stereotypes about Germans which to my dissappointment I found are not true anymore when I moved back here after 33 years. Pragmatism and efficiency are two of them.


I'm working for a German company at the moment so have a lot of calls with German colleagues. I've had to change my approach somewhat as my sense of humour is really not translating well. (I'll say something mildly piss taking or sarcastic and it's taken completely literally. )

There's also a big office in Spain and its interesting to see the Spanish-German interactions too.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> I'm working for a German company at the moment so have a lot of calls with German colleagues. I've had to change my approach somewhat as my sense of humour is really not translating well. (I'll say something mildly piss taking or sarcastic and it's taken completely literally. )
> 
> There's also a big office in Spain and its interesting to see the Spanish-German interactions too.



Germans actually do have a sense of humour, so that stereotype isn't true. What is true, is that sarcasm or piss taking isn't big here. That's a cultural thing, the British are indirect in conversation and often say the opposite of what they mean, while Germans say exactly what they mean, occasionally to a fault. If a British person likes you, they may call you a "silly cunt" because they feel they are familiar enough to take that liberty, if they don't like something, they will say something like "that's interesting". Germans would never do that, they will call you something nice if you are a friend (mein Lieber/my) or they may bluntly tell you what they don't like, whether you want to hear it or not.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 24, 2021)

Sue said:


>


It's alright any increase in intelligence will wear off in a week or two when the swelling goes down.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

you can all laugh a good knock on the head would do some people a lot of good


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> If a British person likes you, they may call you a "silly cunt" because they feel they are familiar enough to take that liberty, if they don't like something, they will say something like "that's interesting".



That's one of my favourite things about being from here!

That and, "It's/I'm fine." being a suitable response to pretty much anything from the best sex/meal/present ever to being shot or something.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> you can all laugh a good knock on the head would do some people a lot of good


Might be something to it. They always say some people could do with some sense knocking into them.


----------



## Sue (Dec 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's one of my favourite things about being from here!
> 
> That and, "*It's/I'm fine." being a suitable response to pretty much anything from the best sex*/meal/present ever to being shot or something.


Erm...


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2021)

Sue said:


> Erm...



"How are you?" or "How was that?"

"I'm fine." or "Yeah, it was fine."

Add a thanks if you're feeling emotional and gushy.

Nothing wrong with that! Answers the question.


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's one of my favourite things about being from here!
> 
> That and, "It's/I'm fine." being a suitable response to pretty much anything from the best sex/meal/present ever to being shot or something.


I know both countries well and both have their good and bad sides. While I lived in the UK for 33 years and learned how to communicate and socialise there, inside I always stayed German. Being back, I prefer to know where I'm at with someone and that I don't have to decode everything, a lot of nastiness can hide behind "banter". There are things I miss about the British (a reason why I still hang around here), but being back in Germany, I have more in common with how Germans interact. In London I found it's easier to get to know people at first, but they never quite let me in and even close friendships felt more casual. Here it's the other way round, Germans are more aloof at first but when trust has been established, friendships here are more close then the ones I had in London.

Sorry, that strayed an awful long way from Covid conspiracies.


----------



## LDC (Dec 24, 2021)

Yeah, I'm drunkenly slightly taking the piss with my previous posts. What you say totally chimes with my experience and people that I know that have lived in both countries.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 24, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Eh?  No.  Ham & pineapple pizza is ace.


In homeopathic doses maybe.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

Germans similar to Dutch in some ways with the honesty, they're very direct.And I think used to be similar in the way they used to use the polite 'U' form for years with someone until they'd hold a party to celebrate calling each other the familiar 'je'. Did the Germans have carpets on their dining tables (while not eating on it obv)? Dutch used to, not sure whether they still do. 

More towards the British sense of humour though with a fair amount of word play.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 24, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Is that reading dents instead of bumps?





two sheds said:


> Never read Pratchett - was that an idea that hitting someone on the head hard would change their personality? Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.





If reading heads tells you about what personality someone has then inflicting the dents in a carefully controlled manner can adjust it as needed.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 24, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That's one of my favourite things about being from here!
> 
> That and, "It's/I'm fine." being a suitable response to pretty much anything from the best sex/meal/present ever to being shot or something.


could be worse


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 24, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> could be worse


Mustn't grumble


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

how's your Bert's lumbago?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2021)

FFS 😡🙄





__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## Supine (Dec 24, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Homeopaths will tend to claim the more diluted something is, the stronger it gets, and will often sell 30C dilutions or even more. Do the maths…



Or ignore homeopaths!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 24, 2021)

Badgers said:


> FFS 😡🙄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it
top quote from the account:
"We have brave people here. 2022 will not be like 2021, or 2020. It will be very different."
🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 24, 2021)

when i was in Germany i was interested to learn that germans have a similar stereotype of british beach/towel etiquette to what gets said about german tourists here.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 24, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Eh?  No.  Ham & pineapple pizza is ace.



Ehhh? What about beef and coconut?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 24, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> when i was in Germany i was interested to learn that germans have a similar stereotype of british beach/towel etiquette to what gets said about german tourists here.


haha did they? We've been pissed off because they've nicked _our _beach towels :


----------



## LDC (Dec 25, 2021)

Badgers said:


> FFS 😡🙄
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking state of that, and 24,000 followers. Depressing.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Fucking state of that, and 24,000 followers. Depressing.


Doing the reasonable, polite sleight of hand, but if you look closely it’s peppered with Conspiracy thinking.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 25, 2021)

“For the people, by the people”

They didn’t give a fuck about the “people” before this


----------



## moochedit (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 25, 2021)

I suggested on. FB group that someone who was vaccinated would be better able to deal with covid than someone who wasn't. 

The advice I got back was to ditch google for duck duck go and to watch a linked video that would tell me what was really going on. Reader, I did not watch the video


----------



## Badgers (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 26, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I suggested on. FB group that someone who was vaccinated would be better able to deal with covid than someone who wasn't.
> 
> The advice I got back was to ditch google for duck duck go and to watch a linked video that would tell me what was really going on. Reader, I did not watch the video


I use duck duck go and as far as I know it doesn't particularly point to antivaxxers.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I use duck duck go and as far as I know it doesn't particularly point to antivaxxers.


Isn't duck duck go a toilet cleaner? Should be good a killing germs. Do you rub it all over or drink it?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 27, 2021)

I smear it all over my browser


----------



## ddraig (Dec 27, 2021)

Saw this shite on a walk earlier, removed, individual sticky tiles, more effort that the average sticker


----------



## l'Otters (Dec 27, 2021)

dickduckgo is a decent search website which I much prefer to google. 
They have an app as well.


----------



## petee (Dec 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 303194



that library is a famous institution





__





						About
					

The Mütter Museum helps the public appreciate the mysteries and beauty of the human body while understanding the history of diagnosis and treatment of disease.




					collegeofphysicians.org
				




the other branch if it is the notorious Mutter Museum, i've been in it





__





						The Mütter Museum
					

The Mütter Museum helps the public appreciate the mysteries and beauty of the human body while understanding the history of diagnosis and treatment of disease.




					collegeofphysicians.org
				




it has a very-useful-at-the-moment outreach, from which that picture is taken





__





						History of Vaccines
					

The Mütter Museum helps the public appreciate the mysteries and beauty of the human body while understanding the history of diagnosis and treatment of disease.




					collegeofphysicians.org


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2021)

My antivaxxer clearly didn't have a good Xmas.
I told her to fuck off as someone nice has found my room 



Spoiler: unhinged rant



aquadiamond28, [00:40]
IM BACK

aquadiamond28, [00:40]
GENTLEGREEN

aquadiamond28, [00:41]
Big Pharma, Gates, Fauci, UK Officials Accused of Crimes against Humanity in Complaint to International court Big Pharma, Gates, Fauci, UK Officials Accused of Crimes against Humanity in Complaint to International court - Global Research

aquadiamond28, [00:43]
Gates, Fauci, and Daszak charged with Genocide in Court Filing Gates, Fauci, and Daszak charged with Genocide in Court Filing

aquadiamond28, [00:45]
Emails Expose Fauci, Collins Collusion To 'Smear' Anti-Lockdown Scientists Emails Expose Fauci, Collins Collusion To 'Smear' Anti-Lockdown Scientists | ZeroHedge

aquadiamond28, [00:45]
READ THOSE LINKS.....AND EDUCATE YOURSELF

aquadiamond28, [00:46]
SMH

aquadiamond28, [00:46]
YOU HAVE BEEN MISLEAD BY THE MEDIA

aquadiamond28, [00:47]
MISLED

aquadiamond28, [00:48]
US Pilot Deaths increase by 1,750% after Covid Vaccine Rollout US Pilot Deaths increase by 1,750% after Covid Vaccine Rollout - Global Research

aquadiamond28, [00:48]
Dr. Byram Bridle - The vaccine is toxic 
aquadiamond28, [00:49]
Doctors Around the World Issue Dire WARNING: Do Not Get the COVID Vaccine!! Doctors Around the World Issue Dire WARNING: Do Not Get the COVID Vaccine!! – Forbidden Knowledge TV

aquadiamond28, [00:49]
you are so brainwashed

aquadiamond28, [00:50]
its a bio weapon

aquadiamond28, [00:50]
its POISON

[00:50]

aquadiamond28, [00:50]
THE PFIZER VAXXINE VIALS CONTAINS GRAPHENE OXIDE

aquadiamond28, [00:50]
THATS POISONOUS

aquadiamond28, [00:51]
ALL OF THEM ARE POISONOUS

aquadiamond28, [00:51]
AND YET YOU ARE BOOSTED.....SMH

aquadiamond28, [00:51]
SMH

aquadiamond28, [00:51]
YOU HAVE BEEN MISLED BY YOUR GOVT

aquadiamond28, [00:52]
YOUR GOVT PROMOTES THE DEADLY COVID SHOTS

aquadiamond28, [00:52]
AND YOU GOT THE DEADLY COVID SHOTS

aquadiamond28, [00:52]
YES YOUR GOVT IS FUCKING DISGUSTING

aquadiamond28, [00:52]
HOPE FOR WHAT?

aquadiamond28, [00:53]
FOR ME TO GET POISONED LIKE YOU??

aquadiamond28, [00:53]
GO AHEAD AND BOOT ME OUT OF YOUR ROOM

aquadiamond28, [00:53]
BOOT ME OUT

aquadiamond28, [00:53]
GO AHEAD

aquadiamond28, [00:53]
NO YOU ARE TOO LAZY

aquadiamond28, [00:53]
YOU GOT THE SHOT
aquadiamond28, [00:54]
SMH

aquadiamond28, [00:54]
YOU HAVE BEEN BRAINWASHED

aquadiamond28, [00:54]
LOOK WHO POSTED A PICTURE OF BIG BIRD.....NOW THATS ELEMENTARY

aquadiamond28, [00:55]
YOU NEED TO GROW UP

aquadiamond28, [00:55]
AND WAKE THE FUCK UP

aquadiamond28, [00:55]
I REFUSE TO GET VAXXINATED

aquadiamond28, [00:55]
BECAUSE ITS POISON

aquadiamond28, [00:56]
ITS POISON

aquadiamond28, [00:56]
YOU'RE A STUPID OLD MAN

aquadiamond28, [00:58]
go ahead and believe in LIES by your govt by your doctors that you fucking trusted with your life.........you're fucking idiot that needs to realize youve been duped by your govt......stay asleep and be a good ol sheep

aquadiamond28, [00:58]
keep on getting jabbed with POISON

gentlegreen_2, [00:58]


aquadiamond28, [00:58]
NOT MY PROBLEM

aquadiamond28, [00:59]
BUT YOURS

aquadiamond28, [00:59]
YOUR FULLY VAXXINATED KIND ARE FLOODING THE HOSPITALS

aquadiamond28, [01:01]
WAKE THE FUCK UP OH WAIT.....ITS ALREADY TOO LATE FOR YOU......SO NEVER MIND

aquadiamond28, [01:01]
STAY FUCKING ASLEEP OLD MAN

aquadiamond28, [01:01]
OLD GEEZER

aquadiamond28, [01:01]
OLD FART

aquadiamond28, [01:01]
KEEP YOUR HEAD IN YOUR ASS FOR ALL I CARE AND STAY IGNORANT

aquadiamond28, [01:02]
BELIEVE IN THE POISON THAT ITS SAFE AND EFFECTIVE

aquadiamond28, [01:02]
SMH

aquadiamond28, [01:02]
YOU'RE A FUCKING FOOLISH IDIOT TO BELIEVE IN THE COVID SHOTS

aquadiamond28, [01:02]
COVID SHOTS THAT ARE DEADLY

aquadiamond28, [01:03]
STAY BRAINWASHED

aquadiamond28, [01:03]
AND STUPID

aquadiamond28, [01:03]
GANG GREEN

aquadiamond28, [01:04]
YOU ALREADY DESTROYED YOUR IMMUNE SYSTEM

aquadiamond28, [01:04]
WITH THE DEADLY COVID SHOTS

aquadiamond28, [01:04]
IT DOESNT MATTER HOW HEALTHY YOU EAT.......YOUR IMMUNE SYSTEM IS GONE

aquadiamond28, [01:05]
BECAUSE OF THE COVID SHOTS AND YET YOU INSULT ME FOR TELLING THE TRUTH ABOUT THE COVID SHOTS......WOW YOU ARE A PIECE OF WORK

aquadiamond28, [01:06]
YOUR ROOM SUCKS BY THE WAY

aquadiamond28, [01:08]
AND IM GOING TO UNFOLLOW YOUR FUCKING ROOM SINCE YOU TOLD ME TO FUCK OFF......HAVE FUN BEING ALONE GANGRENE YOU BRAINWASHED BUFFOON

[01:08]
aquadiamond28 left the chat room


----------



## two sheds (Dec 27, 2021)

Correct response GG: unlike them succinct, to the point


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2021)

How do these people dress themselves each day 🙄


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2021)

Gammonati & Leavelings


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 27, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> aquadiamond28, [01:03]
> GANG GREEN


🤣


----------



## two sheds (Dec 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Gammonati & Leave lings



I thought they weren't going through with the data sales for the moment at least.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 27, 2021)

I didn't get a text


----------



## Anju (Dec 27, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I use duck duck go and as far as I know it doesn't particularly point to antivaxxers.


Like everything else they go on about they don't understand how duck duck go works. They think it works as a VPN as well as giving results that Google censors rather than just a simple search engine that doesn't use your  data for advertising.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 27, 2021)

l'Otters said:


> *dick*duckgo is a decent search website which I much prefer to google.
> They have an app as well.


Porn search engine?


----------



## Flavour (Dec 27, 2021)

Reno said:


> Here in Germany Homeopathy and other pseudoscience bullshit is mainstream and very popular and i've gotten into arguments with people over it a few times since I've moved here. Our health insurance pays for it, pharmacies have large adverting displays for it in their windows, our politics doesn't take a stance against it and even my vet is always trying to push homeopathic remedies at my cat (sorry, he's a sensible cat and he doesn't believe in it either). I'm convinced if you undermine confidence in actual science and medicine that way, it's no wonder we have a too low vaccination uptake in Germany and more anti-vaxx protests than many other countries.



Italy is exactly the same with regards to mainstream acceptance of quackery


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 27, 2021)

these freaks do not know how lucky they are.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 27, 2021)

frogwoman said:


> when i was in Germany i was interested to learn that germans have a similar stereotype of british beach/towel etiquette to what gets said about german tourists here.



Hotel in Turkey had a sign up 'Any towels left on sun loungers before 8AM will be removed'.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2021)

Badgers said:


>



What a dude!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 28, 2021)

Had a very frustrating argument with my brother about this stuff yesterday. He's definitely done his own research - he reckons he's read loads of really serious science papers about it all and is some sort of combined virology/epidemiology etc etc expert (his time at art college will have served him well in this I'm sure). It's all about social control apparently.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2021)

3 new loons stickers today seen (and removed) on walk!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 28, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> My antivaxxer clearly didn't have a good Xmas.
> I told her to fuck off as someone nice has found my room
> 
> 
> ...



Graphene oxide would be CO2. C valency 4, O valency 2. So one Carbon to two Oxygens. In aqueous solution, it would form Carbonic acid, just as it does in the air and in your Coca Cola.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 28, 2021)

Anti-vaxxers: These sheeple would never have survived WWII if they're so scared of a virus with a 1% fatality rate!

If antivaxxers had been around in WWII:
_Receives covert German propoganda leaflet saying air raids are just made up and people shouldn't be scared into leaving their lights off_
Anti-vaxxer: 'Yeah, I'm not scared of this "raid" nonsense!'
_Street is bombed flat_


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 28, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Anti-vaxxers: These sheeple would never have survived WWII if they're so scared of a virus with a 1% fatality rate!
> 
> If antivaxxers had been around in WWII:
> _Receives covert German propoganda leaflet saying air raids are just made up and people shouldn't be scared into leaving their lights off_
> ...


I feel like the ARP warden [Hodges ?] in Dad's Army ... going round yelling "put that light out!"


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 28, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Anti-vaxxers: These sheeple would never have survived WWII if they're so scared of a virus with a 1% fatality rate!
> 
> If antivaxxers had been around in WWII:
> _Receives covert German propoganda leaflet saying air raids are just made up and people shouldn't be scared into leaving their lights off_
> ...


or, even more apt some would say, 

soldiers on the front line, asking their other fellow soldiers: "why do you keep shooting at your own men, the enemy is doing enough of that?????"


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 28, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Anti-vaxxers: These sheeple would never have survived WWII if they're so scared of a virus with a 1% fatality rate!
> 
> If antivaxxers had been around in WWII:
> _Receives covert German propoganda leaflet saying air raids are just made up and people shouldn't be scared into leaving their lights off_
> ...



If antivaxxers had been around in WWII - "The Blitz has only killed 40,000 people out of a population of 48 million, why should we have to put our lights out because some of you are afraid of a bombing campaign that has a 99.9% survival rate?"


----------



## keybored (Dec 28, 2021)

Some analyses on these White Rose sticker regurgitators









						Inside the White Rose: The Covid conspiracy graffiti group operating on your doorstep
					

Throughout the pandemic, the White Rose movement has been growing, plastering towns with Covid conspiracy propaganda stickers




					www.skeptic.org.uk
				












						Inside the White Rose: from stickers and graffiti to an online Covid conspiracy ecosystem
					

In part two of this investigation into the White Rose graffiti movement, we take a look at how members get pulled in to a conspiracy network on Telegram, and some of the confusing and bizarre claim…




					www.skeptic.org.uk
				












						Inside the White Rose: the extremist groups looking to capitalise on Covid paranoia
					

Seizing on people’s pandemic fears, extremist groups are trying to radicalise White Rose members with health misinformation, holocaust denial, and white supremacist propaganda




					www.skeptic.org.uk
				




I like the "White Rose is a psyop by Brother so they can sell more printers" angle, could grow legs.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 28, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> If antivaxxers had been around in WWII - "The Blitz has only killed 40,000 people out of a population of 48 million, why should we have to put our lights out because some of you are afraid of a bombing campaign that has a 99.9% survival rate?"


do those figures check out? i am no mathamtician lol


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Graphene oxide would be CO2. C valency 4, O valency 2. So one Carbon to two Oxygens. In aqueous solution, it would form Carbonic acid, just as it does in the air and in your Coca Cola.


Yes I suppose "graphene" by definition needs to use up all the carbon bonds for the lattice ..


----------



## keybored (Dec 28, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Graphene oxide would be CO2. C valency 4, O valency 2. So one Carbon to two Oxygens. In aqueous solution, it would form Carbonic acid, just as it does in the air and in your Coca Cola.




Reminds me of fun times.


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 28, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Graphene oxide would be CO2. C valency 4, O valency 2. So one Carbon to two Oxygens. In aqueous solution, it would form Carbonic acid, just as it does in the air and in your Coca Cola.


Or could be carbon monoxide as CO2 would be graphene dioxide. But why would they put CO in the vaccine?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 28, 2021)

Cloo said:


> Anti-vaxxers: These sheeple would never have survived WWII if they're so scared of a virus with a 1% fatality rate!


And how afraid are by they being scared of a vaccine with a fatality rate that is hugely below that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2021)

I think some troll faked up a Chinese patent for its use as an adjuvant - but "graphene" surely implies flat sheets - - not something you'll want to smash up small enough to get through a needle ... plus of course 5G antennas etc etc ...

...then some idiot saw something under a microscope. and I have experience of that- we lost the glass fibre sound insulation in our recording studio at work because the asbestos people couldn't distinguish it from asbestos fibres under their polarising microscope.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> And how afraid are by they being scared of a vaccine with a fatality rate that is hugely below that.


Yes, surely by their own priotisation of Not Being Scared of Nothing, they should be rushing toward the 'dangerous' vaccine.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 28, 2021)

ddraig said:


> 3 new loons stickers today seen (and removed) on walk!



Round here, folk are simply drawing spunking cocks on them with permanent markers.


----------



## izz (Dec 28, 2021)

pogofish said:


> Round here, folk are simply drawing spunking cocks on them with permanent markers.


Only sensible reaction really.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 28, 2021)

keybored said:


> Some analyses on these White Rose sticker regurgitators
> 
> 
> 
> ...





keybored said:


> Some analyses on these White Rose sticker regurgitators
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent series. Gives a very good insight into how the rabbit hole works


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Excellent series. Gives a very good insight into how the rabbit hole works



That's a good read.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 29, 2021)

This morning's Paltalk graphene bullshit - even more stupid - 

I'm clearly not going to click on any of this shite 

"DR. ANDREAS NOACK - MURDERED - 4 DAYS AFTER EXPOSING "NANO RAZOR BLADES" IN VACCINES .."

Googling turns up references to "graphene HYDROXIDE" - can COH actually exist as a stable molecule ?

I'm also thinking I may have to add "morgellons" to the mix

Why aren't the streets full of people unable to use their arms ?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2021)

two sheds said:


> And how afraid are by they being scared of a vaccine with a fatality rate that is hugely below that.


People troubled by the makeup of a vaccine the contents of which are fully known, yet will neck pills, the makeup of which is completely unknown.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> People troubled by the makeup of a vaccine the contents of which are fully known, yet will neck pills, the makeup of which is completely unknown.


there's a great story i came across where a nurse in teh states was talking to someone really poorly with it, about to go on a ventilator. she couldn't resist and asked him if he would end up getting the vacinne (if he made it through) and he said no, i don't knwo whats in it. she then said, i have given you about five medicines in teh past hour that you ahve no idea of their ingrediants.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 29, 2021)

"COVID Vax Creatures: Live, Self-Aware Critters Found Under Microscope"

I think we're doomed.
I think if I ever set up a business, I will insist on full psych profiling before employing anyone ...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2021)

Ha Ha Ha... 

Cunt 









						Djokovic withdraws from ATP Cup
					

World number one Novak Djokovic withdraws from Serbia's ATP Cup team in Sydney amid uncertainty over his participation at the Australian Open.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 29, 2021)

ND is a vocal anti-vaxxer. 

So him pulling out before those Australian competitions is more a case of jumping before being pushed. [IMO]


----------



## bimble (Dec 29, 2021)

A very serious case has been filed at the international criminal court.



I do hope they’re wrong, but if they’re correct and we vaccinated people will all perish within a couple of years, at least that’s better than surviving into the new world where piers corbyn & friends will rule the wasteland.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 29, 2021)

bimble said:


> A very serious case has been filed at the international criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope they’re wrong, but if they’re correct and we vaccinated people will all perish within a couple of years, at least that’s better than surviving into the new world where piers corbyn & friends will rule the wasteland.



I like that one of the plaintiffs is John O'Looney


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 29, 2021)

Nawaz is just another man of a certain age who has fallen down the rabbit hole. It's almost all men, and it's almost all "of an age". They just turn the corner. Utterly brainwashed by extremism.

For Nawaz you can see Fox, and before him maybe Griffin, and before him Icke.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I like that one of the plaintiffs is John O'Looney



Who is a funeral director, who no doubt has made a fortune out of covid, you couldn't make it up.


----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2021)

bimble said:


> A very serious case has been filed at the international criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope they’re wrong, but if they’re correct and we vaccinated people will all perish within a couple of years, at least that’s better than surviving into the new world where piers corbyn & friends will rule the wasteland.



Eighteen months?! Shit, I could drop any time now then.  That would be irritating.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> there's a great story i came across where a nurse in teh states was talking to someone really poorly with it, about to go on a ventilator. she couldn't resist and asked him if he would end up getting the vacinne (if he made it through) and he said no, i don't knwo whats in it. she then said, i have given you about five medicines in teh past hour that you ahve no idea of their ingrediants.



In a way, that was what made me change from nursing to pharmacy. A patient asked what something did, I replied that it was for his heart, he said OK, but what does it do? I found out and came back to him. I then realised the lack of knowledge I had about most of what I dished out. The journey of discovery lead to a change of career.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 29, 2021)

bimble said:


> A very serious case has been filed at the international criminal court.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope they’re wrong, but if they’re correct and we vaccinated people will all perish within a couple of years, at least that’s better than surviving into the new world where piers corbyn & friends will rule the wasteland.



Here's hoping they end up with crippling court costs.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Nawaz is just another man of a certain age who has fallen down the rabbit hole. It's almost all men, and it's almost all "of an age". They just turn the corner. Utterly brainwashed by extremism.



Or he's just another grifting twat trying desperately to be relevant to some.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 29, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Here's hoping they end up with crippling court costs.


And the government opens up a special debtors prison in a (soundproof) glass box inside a vaccine factory.


----------



## spitfire (Dec 29, 2021)

These pricks need filling in. See how long their gormless grins last then.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> These pricks need filling in. See how long their gormless grins last then.



this is a genocide. whoop whoop!


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

the woman sorting through all the stuff in the tent. fuck what an absoloute loon. think how far gone??????


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> These pricks need filling in.


Preferably with lead.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

the einsteins filming the woman ransacking private property and then releasing it. absoloute rumpols of the bailey.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> Preferably with lead.



Yeah, I'm over it. Fucking beat them to a pulp the cunts.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> These pricks need filling in. See how long their gormless grins last then.



It got me thinking what I'd do if I were at a test centre and something like this kicked off. I suppose I'd probably pointedly not engage (blank thousand-yard stare), stand in front of anything that looked like it needed protected, and be obstructive with extreme prejudice.

Cunts.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

it's insane. never in my life time have i seen "protests" so warped and other deminsional.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It got me thinking what I'd do if I were at a test centre and something like this kicked off. I suppose I'd probably pointedly not engage (blank thousand-yard stare), stand in front of anything that looked like it needed protected, and be obstructive with extreme prejudice.
> 
> Cunts.



I think I'd end up losing my rag, shortly followed by my job tbh!


----------



## manji (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the woman sorting through all the stuff in the tent. fuck what an absoloute loon. think how far gone??????


Highlight of her fucking useless life 😡


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> it's insane. never in my life time have i seen "protests" so warped and other deminsional.



It's the maddest fringe of both left wing and right wing demos, all mixed up together, and then hyped up on narcissistic indignation.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

manji said:


> Highlight of her fucking useless life 😡


the "i've outthought/researched it all" grin


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2021)

Hope she gets nicked, can't be hard to find.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> the einsteins filming the woman ransacking private property and then releasing it. absoloute rumpols of the bailey.


See also the storming of the Capitol. These are not bright people.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> It's the maddest fringe of both left wing and right wing demos, all mixed up together, and then hyped up on narcissistic indignation.


narcissim is consistently mentioned by people looking in on this stuff. it's been linked in studies, etc.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2021)

keybored said:


> See also the storming of the Capitol. These are not bright people.



When does it tip into being unwell? I mean being against lockdowns, or being vaccine hesitant, yeah whatever.

But thinking there's nanobots or trackers in the vaccine, or that everyone that has it will die in 18 months, or that it's a psy-ops program of genocide and mass control etc. That's paranoia and/or delusional isn't it?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> When does it tip into being unwell? I mean being against lockdowns, or being vaccine hesitant, yeah whatever.
> 
> But thinking there's nanobots or trackers in the vaccine, or that everyone that has it will die in 18 months, or that it's a psy-ops program of genocide and mass control etc. That's paranoia and/or delusional isn't it?


i think pathological paranoia is characterised by hearing voices, seeing things. i.e. auditory/visual hullicanations.

these folks can be explained largely in my view (in a reductive pscyhological way to focus the lense in) by the central belief that evil is conspiring behind the scenes. so all the insanity you see is matrixed from that central belief.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It got me thinking what I'd do if I were at a test centre and something like this kicked off. I suppose I'd probably pointedly not engage (blank thousand-yard stare), stand in front of anything that looked like it needed protected, and be obstructive with extreme prejudice.
> 
> Cunts.


I can't bite my tongue or stare anymore.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i think pathological paranoia is characterised by hearing voices, seeing things. i.e. auditory/visual hullicanations.
> 
> these folks can be explained largely in my view (in a reductive pscyhological way to focus the lense in) by the central belief that evil is conspiring behind the scenes. so all the insanity you see if is matrixed from that central belief.


Evil is conspiring behind the scenes.

That is, if by evil you mean the royal family, the Tory party and big capitalists


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i think pathological paranoia is characterised by hearing voices, seeing things. i.e. auditory/visual hullicanations.
> 
> these folks can be explained largely in my view (in a reductive pscyhological way to focus the lense in) by the central belief that evil is conspiring behind the scenes. so all the insanity you see if is matrixed from that central belief.



Yeah, I get told off by someone who knows this shit much better than me when I use words like paranoia or delusional! Fucking bonkers is my go-to fallback. (Apologies to most bonkers people though tbf.)


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i think pathological paranoia is characterised by hearing voices, seeing things. i.e. auditory/visual hullicanations.
> 
> these folks can be explained largely in my view (in a reductive pscyhological way to focus the lense in) by the central belief that evil is conspiring behind the scenes. so all the insanity you see is matrixed from that central belief.


whatever it is, it's grim and if a family member was going down that route i would be just as concerned as if tehy were complaining about a mental illness.

it must actually be a very frightening space for them - to believe that there's evil overlords, and they are all slowly trying to kill us/control us, and only they can see it. that can't be a very peaceful place to carry around through life.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Evil is conspiring behind the scenes.
> 
> That is, if by evil you mean the royal family, the Tory party and big capitalists


exactly. but you don't get as many feels as when you need special goggles to see the truth.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> When does it tip into being unwell? I mean being against lockdowns, or being vaccine hesitant, yeah whatever.
> 
> But thinking there's nanobots or trackers in the vaccine, or that everyone that has it will die in 18 months, or that it's a psy-ops program of genocide and mass control etc. That's paranoia and/or delusional isn't it?


I wonder about this. I'm not sure if I can explain this clearly and it just my own thought. But I think there is a certain critical mass that can be reached where believing somting is no longer a sign of being mentally ill. Most religious beliefs would sound just as out there (if not more so) but that does not make Christians, Muslims or whatever unwill as those beliefs are commonly accepted.

I wonder if this shit is getting to that point?


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> When does it tip into being unwell? I mean being against lockdowns, or being vaccine hesitant, yeah whatever.
> 
> But thinking there's nanobots or trackers in the vaccine, or that everyone that has it will die in 18 months, or that it's a psy-ops program of genocide and mass control etc. That's paranoia and/or delusional isn't it?


Hard to say, sure the amount of disinformation and misinformation online plays into this mass hysteria and maybe people who've been in lockdown in difficult circumstances could be lonely or vulnerable and more easily sucked in by this stuff. But also they're grown adults and should have enough sense of personal responsibility to at least not to go attacking healthcare workers doing their jobs. Couldn't throw away the key far enough imo.


----------



## LDC (Dec 29, 2021)

emanymton said:


> I wonder about this. I'm not sure if I can explain this clearly and it just my own thought. But I think there is a certain critical mass that can be reached where believing somting is no longer a sign of being mentally ill. Most religious beliefs would sound just as out there (if not more so) but that does not make Christians, Muslims or whatever unwill as those beliefs are commonly accepted.
> 
> I wonder if this shit is getting to that point?



Yeah, there's a huge cultural and historical context, exactly how religion functions without us (mostly) thinking all the believers have lost the plot as it has those.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2021)

A bit more footage of the woman taking the medical supplies (rage-inducing) -


----------



## emanymton (Dec 29, 2021)

emanymton said:


> I wonder about this. I'm not sure if I can explain this clearly and it just my own thought. But I think there is a certain critical mass that can be reached where believing somting is no longer a sign of being mentally ill. Most religious beliefs would sound just as out there (if not more so) but that does not make Christians, Muslims or whatever unwill as those beliefs are commonly accepted.
> 
> I wonder if this shit is getting to that point?


Also they are thick selfish cunts.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

keybored said:


> A bit more footage of the woman taking the medical supplies (rage-inducing) -





Dystopiary said:


>



checks cabinet for blood pressure tablets.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> checks cabinet for blood pressure tablets.


You're a slave to BIG PHARMA!11


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

i'm sure they'll be happy to get free health service for the rest of their lives though. no integrity. i would have a tinsy bit more respect if they said "i will never walk into a doctors or hospital again".


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

they probably only have a problem with this pandemic, not with the antibiotics they receive for infections etc. zero self awareness or introspection. if the nhs were "in on it" why wouldn't they be killing us all off/controling us with normal meds that millions upon millions receive?


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2021)

It's a cult.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> It's a cult.


A massive collection of cults to be sure


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A massive collection of cults to be sure


Well, that too.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Well, that too.


i'd also add a massive a collection of Cunts, too.


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i'd also add a massive a collection of Cunts, too.


Ha! I thought that was what DaveCinzano meant tbh.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Ha! I thought that was what DaveCinzano meant tbh.


i couldnt resist joining up that particular circle. was scared it was going to be missed.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 29, 2021)

Reminds me of when we had a covid testing station - with squaddies ! - just across the yard from the workshop. [They did keep the cars out of our half, to be fair].

One of our neighbours has a rabid covid-denier, anti-masker & anti-vaxxer conspiraloonspud working for them.
As might be expected, he lost his 5h1te with the squaddies - who told him to "foxtrot oscar" - when he got tangled up with the incoming car queues. 
What wasn't amusing was that the shitehawk has actually had covid - and one of his colleagues has kidney disease / cancer ...

I've had several rows with the twat, usually over my insistence on masking-up when I do visit the workshop during normal hours.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> A massive collection of cults to be sure



a cult collective...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i'd also add a massive a collection of Cunts, too.


Like having my own live signer


----------



## spitfire (Dec 29, 2021)

_assault... _Something tells me these people have never been on the end of a proper punch in the face. 

Nice one Brixton. 

__


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> _assault... _Something tells me these people have never been on the end of a proper punch in the face.
> 
> Nice one Brixton.
> 
> __



(who wasn't hoping for more ?)

nice one that bloke, kept his cool and they end up looking even more mental.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> they probably only have a problem with this pandemic, not with the antibiotics they receive for infections etc. zero self awareness or introspection. if the nhs were "in on it" why wouldn't they be killing us all off/controling us with normal meds that millions upon millions receive?


The NHS folk I work with tell me they are almost only working with unvaccinated patient's in hospital. They said the patients are desperate for medical help and vaccination when they are struggling. Apparently they don't want intubation and are not keen on dying 🤣


----------



## Dystopiary (Dec 29, 2021)

spitfire said:


> _assault... _Something tells me these people have never been on the end of a proper punch in the face.
> 
> Nice one Brixton.
> 
> __



Calling that security man a "violent criminal" 
🤬


----------



## Sue (Dec 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The NHS folk I work with tell me they are almost only working with unvaccinated patient's in hospital. They said the patients are desperate for medical help and vaccination when they are struggling. Apparently they don't want intubation and are not keen on dying 🤣


Yeah and then there are those poor folk who can't get vaccinated or are behind for medical reasons. A friend, for example, has literally just had her booster as she missed her original appointment due to going into labour. She lives in an area of London with very high infection rates and is now waiting for the booster to kick in.

One of her pregnant friends was in a similar situation, caught the bloody thing and has been very ill with a new baby to boot. 

Those people I have every sympathy with. Unvaccinated conspiraloon types? Not so much.


----------



## elbows (Dec 29, 2021)

Badgers said:


> The NHS folk I work with tell me they are almost only working with unvaccinated patient's in hospital. They said the patients are desperate for medical help and vaccination when they are struggling. Apparently they don't want intubation and are not keen on dying 🤣


Such anecdotes are rarely supported by the data we can see, there are plenty of vaccinated patients. This was the expected picture due to vaccines not being 100% effective and the huge proportion of the population that are vaccinated.

Previously I had no critical care data so could only speak about hospitalisations and deaths. But more recently I located critical care data such as:



(thats from ICNARC – Reports )

In terms of broader covid hospitalisations, I can now see some figures for some Omicron cases too via a daily report.



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1044090/20211229_OS__Omicron_Daily_Overview.pdf


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 29, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> whatever it is, it's grim and if a family member was going down that route i would be just as concerned as if tehy were complaining about a mental illness.
> 
> it must actually be a very frightening space for them - to believe that there's evil overlords, and they are all slowly trying to kill us/control us, and only they can see it. that can't be a very peaceful place to carry around through life.



I simply cannot get my head round it.

How can anyone be so naïve? ☠️


----------



## petee (Dec 29, 2021)

keybored said:


> I like the "White Rose is a psyop by Brother so they can sell more printers" angle, could grow legs.



they're very active here in manhatto and somebody is making money off all those stickers.
not just the one i posted and not just in this neighborhood.


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 29, 2021)

petee said:


> they're very active here in manhatto and somebody is making money off all those stickers.
> not just the one i posted and not just in this neighborhood.




Are there stickers in your area?

I thought it was a UK thing


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 29, 2021)

elbows said:


> Such anecdotes are rarely supported by the data we can see, there are plenty of vaccinated patients. This was the expected picture due to vaccines not being 100% effective and the huge proportion of the population that are vaccinated.
> 
> Previously I had no critical care data so could only speak about hospitalisations and deaths. But more recently I located critical care data such as:
> 
> ...


Has anyone crunched the numbers in terms of like vaccinated/unvaccinated adjusted for proportion of the population? So, what proportion of vaccinated adults are being hospitalised vs what proportion of unvaccinated adults are, that sort of thing?


----------



## hitmouse (Dec 29, 2021)

keybored said:


> Some analyses on these White Rose sticker regurgitators
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed this as well:




__





						Who are ” The White Rose”? – London Anti-Fascist Assembly
					






					network23.org


----------



## oryx (Dec 29, 2021)

keybored said:


> See also the storming of the Capitol. These are not bright people.


Indeed not, on reading this story I was somehow reminded of the people who attached a paediatrician's home having confused their job title with the word 'paedophile'.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2021)

oryx said:


> Indeed not, on reading this story I was somehow reminded of the people who attached a paediatrician's home having confused their job title with the word 'paedophile'.


Wasn't that a myth?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Wasn't that a myth?


There was a myth that it had happened a bunch of times, but it did happen at least once, in terms of vandalism as opposed to a personal attack.
Isolated case of stupid fuckwit kids being stupid fuckwits tbf.  More was made of it than needed to be.


----------



## keybored (Dec 29, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Wasn't that a myth?


Happened in or near Newport (Wales).

ETA








						Doctor driven out of home by vigilantes
					

Self-styled vigilantes attacked the home of a hospital paediatrician after apparently confusing her professional title with the word “paedophile”, it emerged yesterday.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 8ball (Dec 29, 2021)

Yeah, basically a thing happened, but the tales escalated into the idea of a massive crowd of inbred Welsh yokels bearing pitchforks and rudimentary firearms driving someone out of their home.

I'm not saying that never happens, but generally it doesn't happen to paediatricians.


----------



## petee (Dec 29, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Just noticed this as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's a good sticker. must see how i can employ.


----------



## elbows (Dec 30, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Has anyone crunched the numbers in terms of like vaccinated/unvaccinated adjusted for proportion of the population? So, what proportion of vaccinated adults are being hospitalised vs what proportion of unvaccinated adults are, that sort of thing?


Yes. Its too early to do it properly for Omicron, but rates per 100,000 of the population were being done using a number of weeks worth of data at a time during the Delta wave. This has been shown via some very dry tables in weekly variant reports, but just over a week ago that same data was used to create some nice charts in a cabinet office presentation.

See pages 12 and 13 in this document. I've posted these before but I dont remember in which thread:



			https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1043095/COVID-19_Data_Briefing__21_December_2021_.pdf
		


As expected, they demonstrate that vaccines were having the expected effect, a big effect. I only go on about the raw figures like I did today in this thread because a different impression continues to be generated by anecdotes and in certain press reports than is actually demonstrated by the raw figures in real data. Thats not surprising either, there is more interest in the unvaccinated and when it comes to people wanting to say things in the press that they hope can make a real difference, drawing all the attention to the unvaccinated who've ended up in bad health tends to be the priority. Because some of them will be saved in future if they just listen to such messages and get vaccinated. I just happen to feel bound to describe the full situation, which inevitably includes plenty of people who were vaccinated being hospitalised.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 30, 2021)

Have we had this yet?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2021)

MrSki said:


> Have we had this yet?






I would be very happy to turn up on demand and punch these cunts in the face.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> I would be very happy to turn up on demand and punch these cunts in the face.


Hey - respect transmission mitigation measures, and allow local people to punch their neighbourhood cunts


----------



## bimble (Dec 30, 2021)

I am wondering whether or not the people who filed that law suit (and others who support them) genuinely truly believe what they are saying, that over 50 million people in this country will be dead (from the genocidal vaccine) within a year and a half.
Do you think they actually believe that?
If they do then they must be having meetings to plan how the world will work after the rapture.
I think they don’t really believe it, are to some degree aware that it’s a mad made up story that’s useful to them right now.


----------



## LDC (Dec 30, 2021)

bimble said:


> I am wondering whether or not the people who filed that law suit (and others who support them) genuinely truly believe what they are saying, that over 50 million people in this country will be dead (from the genocidal vaccine) within a year and a half.
> Do you think they actually believe that?
> If they do then they must be having meetings to plan how the world will work after the rapture.
> I think they don’t really believe it, are to some degree aware that it’s a mad made up story that’s useful to them right now.



_Warning, coffee fueled rambles..._

Think it's hard to say for sure, but I think they can be broken down into a number of sub-groups. Some, like you say, are bandwagon jumpers and don't care very much about what's said, they just see it as a chance to gather people around their ego and/or their 'politics'. They're the ones that goad the others and provide them with some form of legitimacy in the big picture. I think there's a significant number of people that believe a single bit of the whole fucked up picture (covid is not that bad, lockdowns don't work, the vaccine is dangerous, or something like that...) and finding others with similar grievances gives them and their issue some power. And then there's a hardcore of people that are fully down with a collection of contradictory and bonkers stuff who drift from various out there conspiracies and social groupings like this wherever they emerge, and are often vulnerable.

I expect the things like the court case and the groups of people turning up in hospitals to serve 'legal papers' is driven by a very small number of motivated people who genuinely believe what they're doing (goaded by the first group of bandwagon jumpers often) and then a wider group of people that are vulnerable and/or not very able to see what's going on and people with a single grievance that spiraled into ending up with them. (Often seems to be loss of work or a business, death of family member not from covid that they blame the lockdown or the NHS for, or something similar.) Don't think it's as clear-cut as that, and some of the groups overlap a bit.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 30, 2021)

spitfire said:


> _assault... _Something tells me these people have never been on the end of a proper punch in the face.
> 
> Nice one Brixton.
> 
> __



What a FUCKING irritating voice that woman on the video has.


----------



## keybored (Dec 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> What a FUCKING irritating voice that woman on the video has.


Jill Everett, pilates instructor and dalek impersonator.


----------



## LDC (Dec 30, 2021)

How the fuck was Piers Corbyn there? Surely he should be on some very strict bail conditions from all his arrests for this stuff? Lock the fucker up.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2021)

not often i agree with tory mp's (stopped clocks and that sort of thing)


----------



## Supine (Dec 30, 2021)

existentialist said:


> I like that one of the plaintiffs is John O'Looney



If the cap fits


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 30, 2021)

StoneRoad said:


> Reminds me of when we had a covid testing station - with squaddies ! - just across the yard from the workshop. [They did keep the cars out of our half, to be fair].
> 
> One of our neighbours has a rabid covid-denier, anti-masker & anti-vaxxer conspiraloonspud working for them.
> As might be expected, he lost his 5h1te with the squaddies - who told him to "foxtrot oscar" - when he got tangled up with the incoming car queues.
> ...



Our local vaccination centre has army doing some vaccinations. They're not Army Medical Corps, but soldiers that have been trained to give the vaccinations. 

I'd hope that if loons tried to invade the centre, the squaddies would make their presence felt. Anyone trying to grab medical equipment from a soldier could expect a hard response.


----------



## Supine (Dec 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> I would be very happy to turn up on demand and punch these cunts in the face.



Touching is covid unsafe so I’d recommend a baseball bat.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 30, 2021)

Supine said:


> Touching is covid unsafe so I’d recommend a baseball bat.


Think my niece's hockey stick has more reach, if not heft.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2021)

Supine said:


> Touching is covid unsafe so I’d recommend a baseball bat.



and make sure it's sanitised properly afterwards...


----------



## teqniq (Dec 30, 2021)

Where the fuck were the police while all of this was going on?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> I would be very happy to turn up on demand and punch these cunts in the face.


so to sumerise.

make sure you do LFTs before and after
user either a hockey stick or a baseball bat to improve social distancing.
make sure you are signed up to a _local _test centre to reduce cross country transmission.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 30, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Where the fuck were the police while all of this was going on?


WhatsApping memes to each other


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 30, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Where the fuck were the police while all of this was going on?


watching hunt thugs walloping bystanders, probably.

[having had a whipper-in use her crop over my head & shoulders ... I was on the roadside, only watching, not actively doing anything even faintly disruptive.]


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## keybored (Dec 30, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



She can't really complain if she's happy to share a platform with Nawaz though.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 30, 2021)

If you are on Twitter, please consider reporting this scumbag. I do however love the response:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 31, 2021)

Milton Keynes anti-vax protest offences investigated
					

Police are viewing four hours of footage after a Covid testing centre is targeted by protesters.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I expect we will hear of her arrest very soon, as someone is bound to come forward with her name & address.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 31, 2021)

teqniq said:


> If you are on Twitter, please consider reporting this scumbag. I do however love the response:



I would presume accusing someone of crimes might be actionable if they haven’t actually committed any crimes. Can libel writs be issued in Moscow?


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Milton Keynes anti-vax protest offences investigated
> 
> 
> Police are viewing four hours of footage after a Covid testing centre is targeted by protesters.
> ...


at most demonstrations where there is going to be bother - even your average well versed footie hooligan - will mask up, and certainly won't film other fellow rioters etc. 

not this lot though, see the capital riot. 

proper gone.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

it's like they are stupidying their way to death, disease, jails.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 31, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> at most demonstrations where there is going to be bother - even your average well versed footie hooligan - will mask up, and certainly won't film other fellow rioters etc.
> 
> not this lot though, see the capital riot.
> 
> proper gone.



Masks are worse than useless and very dangerous though, If you believe their bollocks. Cause bacterial infections and death.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 31, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> at most demonstrations where there is going to be bother - even your average well versed footie hooligan - *will mask up*, and certainly won't film other fellow rioters etc.



TBF, masking-up would be a complete no-no with these twats.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

ha yes they will be likely the most nicked group of protesters ever


----------



## WouldBe (Dec 31, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> TBF, masking-up would be a complete no-no with these twats.


They could wear blacked out face shields.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 31, 2021)

WouldBe said:


> They could wear blacked out face shields.



Suspect quite a few of them see nothing wrong with blacking up…


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> at most demonstrations where there is going to be bother - even your average well versed footie hooligan - will mask up, and certainly won't film other fellow rioters etc.
> 
> not this lot though, see the capital riot.
> 
> proper gone.


Just sat in on the testing/vaccine Teams call. The MK boss was on saying they ruined thousands of tests and caused a lot of damage 😡

I almost want them to come to my centre 🤔


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Just sat in on the testing/vaccine Teams call. The MK boss was on saying they ruined thousands of tests and caused a lot of damage 😡
> 
> I almost want them to come to my centre 🤔


yes would love to see them nicked. 

the moment they enter, can that be classed as tresspasing?

if there are a few arrests, though, it will feed nicely into their persecuted complex.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

they will go full FOTL i am sure when they get the knock, which would be hillarious to witness.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

okay mate, great, just get in teh back of the van please. thanks.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 31, 2021)

bimble said:


> I am wondering whether or not the people who filed that law suit (and others who support them) genuinely truly believe what they are saying, that over 50 million people in this country will be dead (from the genocidal vaccine) within a year and a half.
> Do you think they actually believe that?
> If they do then they must be having meetings to plan how the world will work after the rapture.
> I think they don’t really believe it, are to some degree aware that it’s a mad made up story that’s useful to them right now.


You could make a fucking brilliant TV series based in a world where this actually happened and only the antivaxxers are left.

I mean, there are two options - you could do a serious one based on the premise of the only ones left being serious anti-vaxx loons on one side and people of colour who didn't get vaxxed because they didn't trust status quo because you could imagine how well that might go given the tendencies of some of the former.

Or a hilarious comedy about all the factions they break down into.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

Cloo said:


> You could make a fucking brilliant TV series based in a world where this actually happened and only the antivaxxers are left.
> 
> I mean, there are two options - you could do a serious one based on the premise of the only ones left being serious anti-vaxx loons on one side and people of colour who didn't get vaxxed because they didn't trust status quo because you could imagine how well that might go given the tendencies of some of the former.
> 
> Or a hilarious comedy about all the factions they break down into.


reminds me a bit of this. the logic is pretty water tight too.


----------



## elbows (Dec 31, 2021)

Police release image of woman wanted over Milton Keynes anti-vaxx protest
					

Dozens of people enter test-and-trace centre and appear to damage and remove equipment in videos shared on social media




					www.theguardian.com
				


















						UK government’s Covid advisers enduring ‘tidal waves of abuse’
					

Exclusive: Guardian survey shows level of intimidation, including death threats, against scientific and medical advisers




					www.theguardian.com
				






> In another case, an adviser’s child was repeatedly targeted by a teacher who blamed the parent for the government’s lockdown policy. The family did not make a formal complaint because the child’s exam grade depended on the teacher’s assessment.











						I’m a UK Covid scientist. Here’s a sample of the abuse in my inbox
					

Messages may contain unhinged expletives, threatening tropes … or one of my interviews set to music




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Dec 31, 2021)

I thought it was a bloke when I saw the video. Trust they'll be banged up for a while to reconsider. 

Anyway


----------



## prunus (Dec 31, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I thought it was a bloke when I saw the video. Trust they'll be banged up for a while to reconsider.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> View attachment 304023



This. In thousand foot letters emblazoned in the sky.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 31, 2021)

the vacinne, for both people on the right and left, should have been a personal, simple choice, coming from a little introspection outside of any sort of political considerations. i.e. "is covid not very nice?" if yes, move to "does the vacinne work against covid" if yes, move on to spending half an hour going to the doctors and getting a shot. aboutly nothing at all to do with "left" or "right". a simple consideration for personal and community safety. much the same as this seat belt might save my life and save the need to come and scrape me off the streets by our over streatched health service. or, this seat belt might mean that my kids out live me, better pop it on.

but the grift is endless. the culture warriors once again reduce everything to a game that their side has to win. like an existential question, i.e. my very nature and identity is under threat. no it isn't, that's just what you've learnt on teh fucknig interweb. just get the vacinne and move on you silly cunts. it's no surprise things get a bit authoritarian when you have many states in the US for example where only half the people have had the shot! no wonder the strong arm of the state is starting to be felt. these folsk could be the very reason that measures are introducted in the first place.

the left have won a lot of respect from me recently, where i had been drifting to the centre for a while - most of the covid response in teh west was by right wing governments. but the left in my view, other than a few wellness wankers etc, have been teh ones advocating public safety. and they weren't doing it in a culture war type way. they were just getting on with it, and political point scoring was ALWAYS secondary to public health compliance. and to be fair, if i take the people in my life, most on the right were doing the same. but that hasn't stopped this turnign into the usual rancid idea-driven based culture war that we see.

monitised extremism. misinformation being hugely profitable. has that ever been the case in the past? you could say what about The Sun - can we really compare that shit rag to the mountains and mountains of horsehit out there?

anyway lets hope it all blows over!


----------



## keybored (Dec 31, 2021)

elbows said:


> I’m a UK Covid scientist. Here’s a sample of the abuse in my inbox
> 
> 
> Messages may contain unhinged expletives, threatening tropes … or one of my interviews set to music
> ...





> Roberts’s spelling is generally good and his sentences might be a bit long, but the grammar is usually sound. Most letter-writers have at best a very basic grasp of the English language – enough to get their point across, but extremely rudimentary. The spelling really is shocking.



Imagine writing this, without a drop of irony, for The Grauniad.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Jan 1, 2022)

ooooh arson, that's a healthy jail sentence.


----------



## Sue (Jan 1, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



Masons vs anti-vaxxers. I'm kind of struggling with this one tbh.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2022)

Larping


Badgers said:


>



is the dude actually there in full view setting light to it?


----------



## keybored (Jan 1, 2022)

Badgers said:


>






Sue said:


> Masons vs anti-vaxxers. I'm kind of struggling with this one tbh.


The circle is now complete.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 1, 2022)

Anti vac mate of mine is currently 8 days into a horrible (non covid) chest infection can’t sleep can’t eat can hardly breathe high temperature, f**ked, doc prescribe.d Anti biotics, he’s refusing them cos they’re bad for you ☹️


----------



## N_igma (Jan 1, 2022)

bimble said:


> I am wondering whether or not the people who filed that law suit (and others who support them) genuinely truly believe what they are saying, that over 50 million people in this country will be dead (from the genocidal vaccine) within a year and a half.
> Do you think they actually believe that?
> If they do then they must be having meetings to plan how the world will work after the rapture.
> I think they don’t really believe it, are to some degree aware that it’s a mad made up story that’s useful to them right now.


I have a mate who has fallen down the rabbit hole and genuinely believes every vaccinated person is going to die soon. I asked him how does that benefit the elite when they have no one to exploit etc. His reply ‘they have AI ready and waiting to do everything for them’


----------



## stdP (Jan 1, 2022)

Sue said:


> Masons vs anti-vaxxers. I'm kind of struggling with this one tbh.



All other things being equal, shaking hands with a Mason is generally a much safer endeavour.


----------



## LDC (Jan 1, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Anti vac mate of mine is currently 8 days into a horrible (non covid) chest infection can’t sleep can’t eat can hardly breathe high temperature, f**ked, doc prescribe.d Anti biotics, he’s refusing them cos they’re bad for you ☹️



Would he have done that before covid/anti-vax stuff, or is that a spillover from recent stuff do you think?


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 1, 2022)

N_igma said:


> I have a mate who has fallen down the rabbit hole and genuinely believes every vaccinated person is going to die soon. I asked him how does that benefit the elite when they have no one to exploit etc. His reply ‘they have AI ready and waiting to do everything for them’



I don't know why the loons can't even come up with loon theories that make internal sense.

If the lizard people, et al. were going to try to kill off a large proportion of the world's population, why would they do so in a way that would exterminate the obedient sheeple and leave the noble truth-seekers alive? Wouldn't it make more sense to manipulate the nutters truth-seekers into not getting vaccinated against a deadly virus?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 1, 2022)

Fucking hell, just up the road from me.   



> Thousands of anti-vaccine activists have joined a group running combat training sessions and threatening “direct action” in a sign that conspiracists have become more radical.
> 
> In the past fortnight the group, Alpha Men Assemble, has hosted several meetings for “training and strategy tactics”, _The Times_ can reveal.
> 
> At its most recent session, on a beach at Littlehampton, West Sussex, on Tuesday, up to 100 activists took part in boxing drills and a scrummaging exercise, in which two groups of dozens of people tried to push each other back.



Alpha Men Assemble? Twats. 



> Two more training and strategy meetings are scheduled, one in Brownhills, Staffordshire, on January 8 and another in Motherwell, North Lanarkshire, on January 29.
> Attendees are told to wear a “black uniform, black boots and a black hat”. A “task team” will be chosen at Brownhills to carry out the group’s first “task”, in mid to late January.
> 
> The type of action planned by the group is unclear. Those hoping to join the task team have been told: “You will need to have a cool head and you will need to control your emotions. If you can not do that you will not be allowed to attend the direct action.”



It's worth reading the full article to see how mad and possibly dangerous these loons are. (Paywall smashed link)

Antivaxers threaten ‘radical action’ after boxing drills on beach​


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2022)

"John *O’Looney*, a funeral director and antivaxer, had been due to speak at the march but is believed to be in hospital with Covid."

😂😂


----------



## keybored (Jan 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, just up the road from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Fight Club_ for twats.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 1, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> a funeral director and antivaxer



He definitely knows which side his bread's buttered on.


----------



## danski (Jan 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, just up the road from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be a shame if they were infiltrated by someone who tested positive. Just saying


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 1, 2022)

keybored said:


> _Fight Club_ for twats.


real men are scared of the vacinne. 

real men do drills on a beach in the Authoritarian State of Bit Like The Nazis Littlehampton.

trash. hope they get covid. if anyone gets it, i hope its them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 1, 2022)

MGTOW rebranded.
Well creepy.
Someone needs to go down with a long lens and create a rogues' gallery


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 1, 2022)

At what point does one know if one is "Alpha" ?
I thought there was a new level above that now ?


----------



## danski (Jan 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> At what point does one know if one is "Alpha" ?
> I thought there was a new level above that now ?


A boss of mine once said he was alpha. By saying so, he clearly wasn’t.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 1, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> He definitely knows which side his bread's buttered on.


Bit tricky trying to embalm yourself though.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> At what point does one know if one is "Alpha" ?
> I thought there was a new level above that now ?



I think the name is out of date, they had moved onto Delta Men, and are now Omimorons.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 1, 2022)

stdP said:


> All other things being equal, shaking hands with a Mason is generally a much safer endeavour.


Masonic lodges are 100% pro vaccination. We are old and vulnerable.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone know of decent footage of these Loons?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 1, 2022)

danski said:


> A boss of mine once said he was alpha. By saying so, he clearly wasn’t.


The whole alpha thing is pure nonsense anyway. The guy who did the studies that made the idea popular has admitted that he was completely wrong and that his studies were seriously flawed. I mean, they were based on wolves and not humans for a start.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Masonic lodges are 100% pro vaccination. We are old and vulnerable.


Indeed, you’re far more likely to be a victim of ritual sacrifice by a mason than you are to pick up covid from them


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 1, 2022)

"Alpha Men Assemble" sounds like it's one drunken night away from an orgy. Just all the pretence drops and they just go full on Triga.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Indeed, you’re far more likely to be a victim of ritual sacrifice by a mason than you are to pick up covid from them


Shhhhh... we don't talk about that.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Masonic lodges are 100% pro vaccination. We are old and vulnerable.



So, the vaccines work for the walking dead?


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, the vaccines work for the walking dead?


You’re asking Sasaferrato that question, surely it’s QED?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> You’re asking Sasaferrato that question, surely it’s QED?


Cheeky git(s). I would point out that Bro. Spy is a wee bit younger than me.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 1, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Cheeky git(s). I would point out that Bro. Spy is a wee bit younger than me.


Don't tell him Pike!!!


----------



## klang (Jan 1, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> "Alpha Men Assemble" sounds like


Fathers For Justice for body builders.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 1, 2022)

“Alpha Male” - The early version of a male before testing & bug fixes. Unstable and not suitable for the public

(not my joke)


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 1, 2022)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Those aren't the words of someone that should be in a caregiving role, tbh. Bitter, angry, resentful and hatefilled toward her patients? Yikes!



Her ROLE is to care for and cure sick people.
Not put up with stupid idiots.....and she is spot on.
Anti vaxxers are selfish idiots.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 1, 2022)

A rare sticker appeared in the park.
Looks like someone else already made a start on it.
I did a fair bit of damage with my nylon spudger, but it's sneakily plastic rather than paper so may need some solvent as well as a scouring pad...


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 1, 2022)

That's well down a convoluted rabbit hole !

I'ld laugh, but some poor suckers believe that 5h1te


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 1, 2022)

There are certainly morons aplenty in this pandemic but this image made me feel a bit better about it because it shows we're not the only ones in history to be subjected to such fuckwittery.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> A rare sticker appeared in the park.
> Looks like someone else already made a start on it.
> I did a fair bit of damage with my nylon spudger, but it's sneakily plastic rather than paper so may need some solvent as well as a scouring pad...
> 
> View attachment 304103


"Well, tell him to fucking get on with it, then, FFS"


----------



## prunus (Jan 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> A rare sticker appeared in the park.
> Looks like someone else already made a start on it.
> I did a fair bit of damage with my nylon spudger, but it's sneakily plastic rather than paper so may need some solvent as well as a scouring pad...
> 
> View attachment 304103



Isn’t it that the point about Jesus is he only saves you once you’re already dead? Always seemed a bit of a cop-out to me. 
What I like about the vaccines is they save you while you’re still alive.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 1, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Would he have done that before covid/anti-vax stuff, or is that a spillover from recent stuff do you think?



I think it’s been part of his worldview for a long time, 20 years I’ve known him, he’s 70 y.o and an environmental zealot, loves the covid virus and is looking forward to even more deadlier variants and even nastier viruses on top of that which will take out billions+ of  humanity He sees the current situation as the opening volley of the human races  karmic payback  for the way we treat animals and nature.....he’s a barrel of laughs on a night out.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 1, 2022)

He's not all bad then


----------



## two sheds (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 2, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> When does it tip into being unwell? I mean being against lockdowns, or being vaccine hesitant, yeah whatever.
> 
> But thinking there's nanobots or trackers in the vaccine, or that everyone that has it will die in 18 months, or that it's a psy-ops program of genocide and mass control etc. That's paranoia and/or delusional isn't it?



Well, if I'm going to die in six months, time to buy a Maserati on tick.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 2, 2022)

prunus said:


> Isn’t it that the point about Jesus is he only saves you once you’re already dead? Always seemed a bit of a cop-out to me.
> What I like about the vaccines is they save you while you’re still alive.


It's the "jam tomorrow" principle of religion.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 2, 2022)

I've heard that our local antivaxxer was on FB wishing "Merry Christmas to all purebloods" 

If it looks like a fascist and sounds like a fascist...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I've heard that our local antivaxxer was on FB wishing "Merry Christmas to all purebloods"
> 
> If it looks like a fascist and sounds like a fascist...



You have to wonder whether that term was picked up by these idiots after being suggested by an exasperated family member.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 2, 2022)

There were a load of ‘youth for freedom’ stickers on the lampposts around by the university here, just saying that and a telegram group url.  Took a couple off, but wasn’t 100% sure they were pro Covid, although being on telegram is a strong indicator and the name sounds a bit fashy.

We do get quite a bit of loon graffiti around there, some poor RT victim had done some massive slogans about the Skripal poisoning being an MI5 hoax all over the student Union building a few weeks back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> There were a load of ‘youth for freedom’ stickers on the lampposts around by the university here, just saying that and a telegram group url.  Took a couple off, but wasn’t 100% sure they were pro Covid, although being on telegram is a strong indicator and the name sounds a bit fashy.
> 
> We do get quite a bit of loon graffiti around there, some poor RT victim had done some massive slogans about the Skripal poisoning being an MI5 hoax all over the student Union building a few weeks back.


This in Leeds?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 2, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> This in Leeds?


Nah, Bristol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2022)

I noticed that has the highest covid rate in the city ...
I caught the wrong bus back in the summer and had to walk all down Whiteladies to the centre and it was quite a culture shock in terms of how much was going on during a pandemic ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 2, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I noticed that has the highest covid rate in the city ...
> I caught the wrong bus back in the summer and had to walk all down Whiteladies to the centre and it was quite a culture shock in terms of how much was going on during a pandemic ...


Yes, students were having large picnics/evening drinking sessions in the local park right through the various lockdowns, or queuing outside takeaways in tightly packed groups. Zero solidarity from a significant few.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Yes, students were having large picnics/evening drinking sessions in the local park right through the various lockdowns, or queuing outside takeaways in tightly packed groups. Zero solidarity from a significant few.



I’m really not sure what my stance would be right now if I was that age.  I’d be careful about any risks re: infecting older folk, but not sure aside from that.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’m really not sure what my stance would be right now if I was that age.  I’d be careful about any risks re: infecting older folk, but not sure aside from that.


Yeah, this.  I expect I'd be getting to every party I could find.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Nah, Bristol.


I saw that graf too. There was more down the road about Russian interference with US elections being a lie. It was in huge red letters!


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Yeah, this.  I expect I'd be getting to every party I could find.



Not sure I’d be going that far, but it’s hard to gauge how much patience I’d have lost by now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2022)

fairly good break down of the grift of Russell brand as he drifts further into the far right and anti vax. a good analysis of how the grift works (often hidden by the hey "i'm just asking questions" angle) these days. and how the grift is radicalising, likely along the lines of the presenters themselves. to think we used to think newspapers were dangerous, to me they didn't even come close to what youtube has turned into.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Yes, students were having large picnics/evening drinking sessions in the local park right through the various lockdowns, or queuing outside takeaways in tightly packed groups. Zero solidarity from a significant few.


some were probably balancing it out with overall compliance. keeping me from socialising at that age would have been damaging for me. i was already feeling cut off and isolated. i had no issue with seeing teens breaking the rules occasionally. i would have.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> fairly good break down of the grift of Russell brand as he drifts further into the far right and anti vax. a good analysis of how the grift works (often hidden by the hey "i'm just asking questions" angle) these days. and how the grift is radicalising, likely along the lines of the presenters themselves. to think we used to think newspapers were dangerous, to me they didn't even come close to what youtube has turned into.




I’d had a couple of YT suggestions for his vids - some old harmless looking stuff with him chatting with Wim Hof and other eccentrics but the newer ones were def getting really weird.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2022)

he's mildly conspiratoral i guess. but he is now a darling of the far right, anti vax crowd. 4.7million subscribers. 

how many newspapers did the sun used to sell a day?


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

I’d actually thought better of him. 
Yeah, I know…


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’d actually thought better of him.
> Yeah, I know…


he's a heady mixture of the worst of wellness, spirituality and fundementalist (12 step) recovery. he's got a way with words and expression, but otherwise the type of guy i would always move away from at a social event.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2022)

the problem is that there is so much money involved in that format. a left wing guy i like whose got a similar level of following has just bought a 2.7 million home in LA. all he does is tick tock and podcast. if you have a good angle, it's easy money.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> he's a heady mixture of the worst of wellness, spirituality and fundementalist (12 step) recovery. he's got a way with words and expression, but otherwise the type of guy i would always move away from at a social event.



There were moments in some other vids where he came over as a decent and caring person, and there have been plenty of moments of that in the past.  Mixed in with the horrific ego, of course, but I was rooting for those flashes of his better nature to get the upper hand.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 2, 2022)

8ball said:


> There were moments in some other vids where he came over as a decent and caring person, and there have been plenty of moments of that in the past.  Mixed in with the horrific ego, of course, but I was rooting for those flashes of his better nature to get the upper hand.


he's probably very conflicted because yeh he does seem to be empathetic. but if it's a choice between £50k a week or £150k...


----------



## xenon (Jan 2, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> fairly good break down of the grift of Russell brand as he drifts further into the far right and anti vax. a good analysis of how the grift works (often hidden by the hey "i'm just asking questions" angle) these days. and how the grift is radicalising, likely along the lines of the presenters themselves. to think we used to think newspapers were dangerous, to me they didn't even come close to what youtube has turned into.




He’s always been a narcissistic twat. I’m not surprise he’s into this..


----------



## 8ball (Jan 2, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> he's probably very conflicted because yeh he does seem to be empathetic. but if it's a choice between £50k a week or £150k...



Call me a virtue-signalling dick, but I could probably scrape by on the 50k and console myself with a better night’s sleep.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 3, 2022)

RB has always rubbed me up the wrong way. Talking like a Victorian dictionary doesn't impress me unless there is substance,and he's never had substance. Well, substances, obvz, and it shows.

Like Gervais he just enjoys talking vaguely complicated to charm an audience, it's all theatre and lies.


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> fairly good break down of the grift of Russell brand as he drifts further into the far right and anti vax. a good analysis of how the grift works (often hidden by the hey "i'm just asking questions" angle) these days. and how the grift is radicalising, likely along the lines of the presenters themselves. to think we used to think newspapers were dangerous, to me they didn't even come close to what youtube has turned into.



Strictly for "research" you understand, I started listening to this Pakman "thing" - I'm not a great fan of Pakman's stuff, it seems harmless enough, yet he likes the sound of his voice a little bit too much . . . which grates

So much so, that I fast forwarded to a Brand bit - I lasted less than 10 seconds before his voice annoyed me so much I had to stop

The thing is, I can't be the only person who's like this, but for him to have so many followers then there must be an awful lot of people who can get past his voice . . . I don't think I've ever registered anything that he's said because I can't / won't listen to him for long enough


----------



## existentialist (Jan 3, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Strictly for "research" you understand, I started listening to this Pakman "thing" - I'm not a great fan of Pakman's stuff, it seems harmless enough, yet he likes the sound of his voice a little bit too much . . . which grates
> 
> So much so, that I fast forwarded to a Brand bit - I lasted less than 10 seconds before his voice annoyed me so much I had to stop
> 
> The thing is, I can't be the only person who's like this, but for him to have so many followers then there must be an awful lot of people who can get past his voice . . . I don't think I've ever registered anything that he's said because I can't / won't listen to him for long enough


I hadn't actually realised what it was about him - so thank you for that - but yes, I have also found Brand grating to listen to, even before he disappeared down this rabbit hole, and that's precisely it. I think it's because he talks too fast, interrupts the other person, and generally comes over as wanting everyone to know what HE thinks, and isn't much bothered about anything else.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 3, 2022)

not watched him before but also noticeable is the way almost every word is demonstrated by hand waving to pretend that what he's saying is really really significant. And seeing a dead fish in a river being a portent of bad things to come .... errrrm ...


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> not watched him before but also noticeable is the way almost every word is demonstrated by hand waving to pretend that what he's saying is really really significant. And seeing a dead fish in a river being a portent of bad things to come .... errrrm ...


I think the hand wavy thing is because he's a bit "creative"


----------



## keybored (Jan 3, 2022)

It's because he's a bit of a wanker.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 3, 2022)

And yes he does have a remarkably annoying whiney voice.


----------



## keybored (Jan 3, 2022)

> When I was working with people in and out of drug addiction and running addiction management programs some years ago Russell Brand was getting himself clean from years of abuse. His videos back then were pretty supportive of others on the same track and I'd sometimes use them with clients. He was honest about his drug use and honest about what it had cost him over the years, and also honest about the struggle to keep clean over time. Then there came a change when he started to become a bit of a life commentator offering his views as an outsider looking in on British culture. He began appearing on TV talk shows etc as if he had some special wisdom. I think people bought into his persona out of respect for his journey in getting clean from drugs. As time went on he became a parody of his previous self and I tuned out. This is the first time I've seen him in action for a long time. He seems to be standing at the top of the rabbit hole and saying to people, '"If you want to know whats really happening, here's where you can start."



A reasonable (if a bit charitable) comment on the above YouTube clip.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2022)

Like so many of these twats, it's just "what-if" waffle - about as meaningful as Deepshit Choptard .
If the past few years has done anything for me it's massively raised the bar for those whose voices I allow across the threshold into my brain.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 3, 2022)

So it seems both maarjory taylor greene and piers corbyn are banned from twitter at last
off they go to the other platforms then


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 3, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> So it seems both maarjory taylor greene and piers corbyn are banned from twitter at last
> off they go to the other platforms then


Wearing their victimhood badges with honour no doubt.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 3, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> Wearing their victimhood badges with honour no doubt.


She's already bleated about Twitter being "communist"...


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 3, 2022)

Its easy to be fooled by a twat that shares _some_ of your own views just remember its likely he was a twat long before you discovered his other views


----------



## keybored (Jan 3, 2022)

_ This is your brain on /pol/_

Not sure what Piers' excuse is as he doesn't appear to own a brain.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 3, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> So it seems both maarjory taylor greene and piers corbyn are banned from twitter at last
> off they go to the other platforms then


Its somewhat telling that the standards required of a US Congressman/women (Or even one recent President) are somewhat lower than those maintained by a social media platform


----------



## existentialist (Jan 3, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Its somewhat telling that the standards required of a US Congressman/women (Or even one recent President) are somewhat lower than those maintained by a social media platform


Telling, perhaps, but hardly surprising.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> Strictly for "research" you understand, I started listening to this Pakman "thing" - I'm not a great fan of Pakman's stuff, it seems harmless enough, yet he likes the sound of his voice a little bit too much . . . which grates


His hair is also annoying.  Get a hair cut ffs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

I have no idea why he hasn’t been MeTooed yet. 
He should probably be in prison.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh wait, wrong thread


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I have no idea why he hasn’t been MeTooed yet.
> He should probably be in prison.


Instant arrest for a) the hair and b) the low cut tops. I think the police are so under funded these days due to cuts that it’ll take a long time to get to him.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2022)

The cinema that came up here on numerous occasions is in the news again!



> A cinema ordered to close, after refusing to enforce Welsh laws requiring customers to show a NHS Covid pass, went on to premiere a film by the son of conspiracy theorist David Icke, it's emerged.
> 
> Anna Redfern, owner of Swansea's Cinema & Co, admits showing a film making serious unfounded allegations against the NHS after the first court order.
> 
> ...



I got that off the BBC live updated page but the full story is at: Covid: Cinema & Co flouted ban to show conspiracy film

edit - oh I think this was also maybe mentioned on the main UK thread this morning but I overlooked it.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 4, 2022)

BBC Sounds - The Coming Storm - Available Episodes
					

Listen to the latest episodes of The Coming Storm on BBC Sounds




					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> QAnon and the plot to break reality. Reporter and presenter Gabriel Gatehouse takes a journey into the dark undergrowth of modern America



Haven't listened to it myself, yet.
First part was broadcast on R4 today.

Actually, would be more useful on a QAnon dedicated thread… will have a search to re-post there.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> I think it’s been part of his worldview for a long time, 20 years I’ve known him, he’s 70 y.o and an environmental zealot, loves the covid virus and is looking forward to even more deadlier variants and even nastier viruses on top of that which will take out billions+ of  humanity He sees the current situation as the opening volley of the human races  karmic payback  for the way we treat animals and nature.....he’s a barrel of laughs on a night out.



I fucking hate it when people slip into misanthropic rhetoric when it comes to environmental stuff. Scum such as those described are the logical endpoint of talking like that. Hypocrites and literal traitors to their entire species. Each and every one, damn their eyes.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I fucking hate it when people slip into misanthropic rhetoric when it comes to environmental stuff. Scum such as those described are the logical endpoint of talking like that. Hypocrites and literal traitors to their entire species. Each and every one, damn their eyes.



....well yeah, as i said in the post you quoted this is where conversation often ended up after a few drinks and I had to go home, he kind of saved my life once tho so there’s that.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I fucking hate it when people slip into misanthropic rhetoric when it comes to environmental stuff. Scum such as those described are the logical endpoint of talking like that. Hypocrites and literal traitors to their entire species. Each and every one, damn their eyes.


also never understood the "lets go back to nature and live in the fields off the land etc". they cannot see the inherent value in something like a damn washign machine for example. the fact that you can literally pick up a shit load of clothes, throw them in and forget about it. instead of hours scrubbing and hanging etc. 

fetishizing "the natural". and if it crosses into "unnatural" then it's all evil and sick or somthing. who gets to decide what is "natural?" 

agree that often at the root of that sort of outlook is just a generalised contempt for the species. 

that said i am very much behind the trend to save the damn planet. to do all that we can to ensure the protection of the planet.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> also never understood the "lets go back to nature and live in the fields off the land etc". they cannot see the inherent value in something like a damn washign machine for example. the fact that you can literally pick up a shit load of clothes, throw them in and forget about it. instead of hours scrubbing and hanging etc.
> 
> fetishizing "the natural". and if it crosses into "unnatural" then it's all evil and sick or somthing. who gets to decide what is "natural?"
> 
> ...



The planet will be fine though. The biosphere has survived disruptions that pale in comparison to whatever us evolved apes can throw at it. Environmentalism is (or at least should be) for _our_ sake.


----------



## keybored (Jan 4, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> also never understood the "lets go back to nature and live in the fields off the land etc". they cannot see the inherent value in something like a damn washign machine for example. the fact that you can literally pick up a shit load of clothes, throw them in and forget about it. instead of hours scrubbing and hanging etc.
> 
> fetishizing "the natural". and if it crosses into "unnatural" then it's all evil and sick or somthing. who gets to decide what is "natural?"


They seem OK with posting all about it on Instagram though.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 4, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> fetishizing "the natural". and if it crosses into "unnatural" then it's all evil and sick or somthing. who gets to decide what is "natural?"



Some anti-vax types have even started calling omicron "nature's vaccine" - because sure, getting infected by a mutant bat virus of unknown origin with unknown long-term effects is clearly nature's way.


----------



## prunus (Jan 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> The planet will be fine though. The biosphere has survived disruptions that pale in comparison to whatever us evolved apes can throw at it. Environmentalism is (or at least should be) for _our_ sake.



If I may add a small and unimportant biologist’s pedantry point - all apes are evolved apes.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2022)

keybored said:


> They seem OK with posting all about it on Instagram though.


i went through a stage of reading about modern day hermits (Into The Wild etc), and one thing that struck me more than anything with these folk who disappear into the woods etc is how unrellentingly grim/boring it sounds. and boring. and unstimulating. i went fishing, i lit a fire, i starved for a month, there's snakes in teh camp, won't stop snowing, i fished, i camped. i'd look around the warm cafe i was in and think "i'm supposed to be the brainwashed mug?"


i dunno, on one hand i get it (nothing to me more pleasurable than going fishing for a week on my own).


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Some anti-vax types have even started calling omicron "nature's vaccine" - because sure, getting infected by a mutant bat virus of unknown origin with unknown long-term effects is clearly nature's way.


yeh it's the binary either/or good/bad goodie/badie way of chopping up the world in their mind. that clip of the doctor calling out the "natural immunity" guy is the perfect example of that. he senses and feels something good and pure and natural within him (his immune system) and divides his view of the pandemic accordingly. we all do this to an extent it's when theirs almost zero humility (a shrug of the shoulders and saying "i don't know" - i'll stick with the general consesus) when it becomes problematic, not always, everyone is entitled to interpret things they way they want, problematic meaning in this case ending up gasping on a ventilator.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2022)

prunus said:


> If I may add a small and unimportant biologist’s pedantry point - all apes are evolved apes.



If you want to go down Pedantry Lane, then all organisms that aren't domestic breeds or GMOs are evolved.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2022)

everything is natural no? it's a conceptual issue, in the mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> The planet will be fine though. The biosphere has survived disruptions that pale in comparison to whatever us evolved apes can throw at it. Environmentalism is (or at least should be) for _our_ sake.


Tell that to the polar bears and bees and tigers


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Tell that to the polar bears and bees and tigers



You'll note I said "biosphere" and not "species" or even "clades". Furthermore, the privileging of specific families of organisms is a very human-centric thing to do.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2022)

And as I've pointed out a few times before, we are part virus anyway, ooh isnt nature wonderful!









						The non-human living inside of you - Cold Spring Harbor Laboratory
					

Half of your genome started out as an infection; if left unchecked, some parts of it can turn deadly all over again. The human genome contains billions of pieces of information and around 22,000 genes, but not all of it is, strictly speaking, human. Eight percent of our DNA consists of remnants...




					www.cshl.edu


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Some anti-vax types have even started calling omicron "nature's vaccine" - because sure, getting infected by a mutant bat virus of unknown origin with unknown long-term effects is clearly nature's way.



When its severity drops down into the range of vaccine side effects I'll be happy to join them.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> You'll note I said "biosphere" and not "species" or even "clades". Furthermore, the privileging of specific families of organisms is a very human-centric thing to do.


You're comfortable with the huge number of species we're wiping out/have wiped out?


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You're comfortable with the huge number of species we're wiping out/have wiped out?



No. I just think we should be more honest with ourselves about why we want to protect the environment. Nobody would give a shit if bed bugs were wiped out of existence, but plenty of people would be bothered if charismatic megafauna were to disappear.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2022)

indeed: bedbugs, mosquitoes and slugs I'm with you on 

the thing that gets me though is when you see videos of animals who seem fairly closely as sentient as we are and we're hunting them to fuck and killing millions of them.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 4, 2022)

8ball said:


> When its severity drops down into the range of vaccine side effects I'll be happy to join them.



The thing I find weirdest about the "nature's vaccine" angle is that people who argue not enough is known about the long-term effects of vaccine seem ready to ignore the known long-term effects of COVID in many patients, as well as the unknown effects more than 2 years after any COVID infection and more than 2 months after omicron.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> indeed: bedbugs, mosquitoes and slugs I'm with you on
> 
> the thing that gets me though is when you see videos of animals who seem fairly closely as sentient as we are and we're hunting them to fuck and killing millions of them.


Hedgehogs eat slugs, they had a field day in my garden one year when there was a bumper crop of slugs and snails available.

There is no point in looking at things as if they are not interdependent systems.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> The thing I find weirdest about the "nature's vaccine" angle is that people who argue not enough is known about the long-term effects of vaccine seem ready to ignore the known long-term effects of COVID in many patients, as well as the unknown effects more than 2 years after any COVID infection and more than 2 months after omicron.


They are mostly just looking for excuses they can convince themselves with as to why they dont need the vaccine, for numerous possible reasons.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> Hedgehogs eat slugs, they had a field day in my garden one year when there was a bumper crop of slugs and snails available.
> 
> There is no point in looking at things as if they are not interdependent systems.



Really? What disaster would befall if the measles virus were to be rendered extinct?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> Hedgehogs eat slugs, they had a field day in my garden one year when there was a bumper crop of slugs and snails available.
> 
> There is no point in looking at things as if they are not interdependent systems.


although as I recall it's not actually good for hedgehogs to eat too many slugs. 

I don't really object to killing other animals for food or preservation, it's the killing them for profit I don't like - or killing them because it would damage profits to take measures to preserve them.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2022)

elbows said:


> They are mostly just looking for excuses they can convince themselves with as to why they dont need the vaccine, for numerous possible reasons.



Yep.  Reason as far as the conclusion you wanted to get to, then stop thinking immediately.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Really? What disaster would befall if the measles virus were to be rendered extinct?



We've rendered a shitload of species extinct and have so far got away with a lot.
We know we're likely to run into deep shit sooner or later, though.

The viriome stuff is much newer.  Might be that nixing measles has no consequence but I'm not sure we understand enough to know where the pressure points might be.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Really? What disaster would befall if the measles virus were to be rendered extinct?


Viruses etc have ended up shaping human evolution and progress to various extents. They certainly havent managed to keep the human population down to levels that would limit the threat we pose.

But Im not really into all manner of the dodgy political directions that such ideas can be taken in. Theres a lot of progress Im rather a fan of, though its a shame we couldnt have done a better job in so many ways. We are poor custodians of the planet, but that isnt going to turn me into a raging misanthrope, eugenicist etc.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2022)

8ball said:


> We've rendered a shitload of species extinct and have so far got away with a lot.
> We know we're likely to run into deep shit sooner or later, though.
> 
> The viriome stuff is much newer.  Might be that nixing measles has no consequence but I'm not sure we understand enough to know where the pressure points might be.



There are viruses which specifically attack bacteria and leave eukaryotic cells well enough alone. There's good reason to think that such bacteriophages will be useful for saving our bacon as antibiotic resistance spreads. So while I can agree that even viruses (in general) can have their place in a human-centred biosphere, I still struggle to find within me any desire to preserve the pathogenic ones.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2022)

NoXion said:


> There are viruses which specifically attack bacteria and leave eukaryotic cells well enough alone. There's good reason to think that such bacteriophages will be useful for saving our bacon as antibiotic resistance spreads. So while I can agree that even viruses (in general) can have their place in a human-centred biosphere, I still struggle to find it within me to find any desire to preserve the pathogenic ones.



It's hard to see how things could play out, but even in terms of pathogenic viruses, you could make some analogies to the progress we have made in medicine by harnessing or emulating the action of very harmful plant species.


----------



## elbows (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Jan 4, 2022)

elbows said:


>




In which case I have questions about the popularity of _Strictly._


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 4, 2022)

elbows said:


>



 dont worry about Bro Rogan. he only has 200 million downloads a month.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 6, 2022)

It seemed at first, that John O'Looney had seen the light.



> He was due to appear at the 'Freedom Rally' event in Milton Keynes last Wednesday, alongside fellow anti-vaxxer Piers Corbyn, where protesters stormed a pantomime and NHS test site. But O'Looney could not attend after being struck down with COVID last month and hospitalised.
> 
> In a written statement to his followers, shared last Friday, he admitted the virus was “an enemy to face”.
> 
> He wrote: "I was initially sceptical about COVID but I can confirm its validity and it is very nasty.”



But, then...



> O'Looney, from Milton Keynes, remained sceptical about vaccines despite his stay in hospital, questioning the need for “endless bouts of injections”.
> 
> He claimed doctors offered him a trial drug to help him recover but he "declined and stuck to my guns" before discharging himself against doctors' advice.













						Leading anti-vaxxer finally admits COVID is real after being taken to ICU with virus
					

Funeral director John O'Looney, 53, had claimed coronavirus was 'just a common cold'.




					www.aol.co.uk


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2022)

Also in that link, Piers Corbyn fire breathing video ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 6, 2022)

Finally there's been one arrest over the attack on the Milton Keynes testing centre, I am surprised it's only one so far, considering the amount of video footage, and in particular I am amazed they haven't arrested that grinning woman yet. 



> *A man has been arrested on suspicion of criminal damage after an anti-vaccination protest.*
> Dozens of protesters entered a NHS Test and Trace centre and at a theatre in Milton Keynes on 29 December.
> A 58-year-old man from Brackley, Northants, also arrested on suspicion of violent disorder and assaulting an emergency worker, has since been released under investigation.











						Covid: Man arrested over Milton Keynes test centre anti-vax protest
					

Signs were damaged, equipment was dismantled and public order incidents took place, say police.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## existentialist (Jan 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Finally there's been one arrest over the attack on the Milton Keynes testing centre, I am surprised it's only one so far, considering the amount of video footage, and in particular I am amazed they haven't arrested that grinning woman yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Par for the course, I think. They'll either rely on the arrested man dobbing in his accomplices, accidentally or otherwise, or they're just mopping up the vandals as they get IDs on them by other means. I imagine that most of these twats probably aren't known to police, so IDing them might be a more involved process than it might otherwise be.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm surprised if the woman particularly hasn't been recognized and reported by someone.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised if the woman particularly hasn't been recognized and reported by someone.



Exactly, her picture was all over the place, social media, news sites & the TV news, yet a week on, still no arrest, weird.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 6, 2022)

TBF, when I watched the video it took me a while to conclude it was a women, though Im sure Id recognise it if i'd seen it before


----------



## two sheds (Jan 6, 2022)

Yep I thought it was a bloke when I watched it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It seemed at first, that John O'Looney had seen the light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O'Looney, lol.


----------



## rekil (Jan 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised if the woman particularly hasn't been recognized and reported by someone.



Bit suspicious that she was wearing a scarf. #falseflag #ratherbarfthanscarf #no2neckmuzzles


----------



## Cloo (Jan 6, 2022)

Be interested to hear what all the 'The "variants" are just excuses to imprison in us in our homes again!' crew have to say about the fact that the government has made no moves whatsoever to curtail movement around Omicron despite it producing the highest number of infections yet. I mean, there it was, in front of them, a 'concerning' 'super infectious' strain of COVID, and the government _didn't _take the opportunity of shutting everything down again? An open goal for their nefarious plans, surely? You'd almost think they hate paying furlough and don't like not getting business revenue in.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 6, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Be interested to hear what all the 'The "variants" are just excuses to imprison in us in our homes again!' crew have to say about the fact that the government has made no moves whatsoever to curtail movement around Omicron despite it producing the highest number of infections yet. I mean, there it was, in front of them, a 'concerning' 'super infectious' strain of COVID, and the government _didn't _take the opportunity of shutting everything down again? An open goal for their nefarious plans, surely? You'd almost think they hate paying furlough and don't like not getting business revenue in.


confusion/reframe/confusion/reframe/confusion/reframe/confusion/reframe/
confusion/reframe/

i.e. just move the goal posts. no integrity in the worst of them.


----------



## elbows (Jan 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> Hedgehogs eat slugs, they had a field day in my garden one year when there was a bumper crop of slugs and snails available.
> 
> There is no point in looking at things as if they are not interdependent systems.


Perhaps I shouldnt have mentioned hedgehogs!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2022)

In France, but near enough.  Bridget Bardot seems to have a novel take on why she can't have the vaccine. 



> On Thursday, it was revealed Bardot was among those facing Macron’s ire: the 87-year-old actor said she had not been vaccinated as she was “allergic to all chemical substances”.











						French MPs pass controversial Covid vaccine bill with large majority
					

Bill to restrict restaurant, theatre and other access to vaccinated follows Macron’s pledge to ‘piss off’ those without jabs




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## two sheds (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## steveseagull (Jan 7, 2022)

Man down! this entire story is bonkers









						Anti-Vax Radio Host Who Got COVID at QAnon-Friendly Conference Dies
					

Douglas Kuzma contracted the coronavirus at a Texas conference that right-wingers had claimed was the victim of an anthrax attack.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2022)

He's the very poster-child for underlying comorbidities.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 7, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> In France, but near enough.  Bridget Bardot seems to have a novel take on why she can't have the vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Thursday, it was revealed Bardot was among those facing Macron’s ire: the 87-year-old actor said she had not been vaccinated as she was “allergic to all chemical substances”.        

So air, water etc....


----------



## NoXion (Jan 7, 2022)

Literally anything made of ordinary atomic matter is composed of chemicals. Elements are chemicals. Compounds are chemicals. If you want to live in a world without chemicals, then move your arse to a neutron star.

How the fuck do you live through over half a dozen decades as an adult without picking up any of that information? How incurious do you have to be?


----------



## prunus (Jan 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> On Thursday, it was revealed Bardot was among those facing Macron’s ire: the 87-year-old actor said she had not been vaccinated as she was “allergic to all chemical substances”.
> 
> So air, water etc....



Fat, protein, carbohydrate…


----------



## elbows (Jan 7, 2022)

She is probably allergic to a wide range of ideas.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2022)

I'd forgotten about her ... I suppose it was fairly inevitable ..









						Brigitte Bardot Pens Letter Of Support For Far-Right Front National Candidate Marine Le Pen
					

The aging bombshell has emerged as an ardent supporter of France’s far-right presidential candidate Marine Le Pen.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 7, 2022)

IN BBs case, wrt the allergies - "something" could, quite possibly, have been lost in translation ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2022)

"
"Allergique à tous les produits chimiques", Brigitte Bardot, 87 ans, ne veut pas se faire vacciner"​
Straight-forward chemo-phobia ...

I would be intrigued to learn more about her lifestyle ...


----------



## elbows (Jan 7, 2022)

Never mind her lifestyle, it will be her deathstyle that really turns heads.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 7, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> "
> "Allergique à tous les produits chimiques", Brigitte Bardot, 87 ans, ne veut pas se faire vacciner"​
> Straight-forward chemo-phobia ...
> 
> I would be intrigued to learn more about her lifestyle ...


She's always been pretty much borderline bonkers.


----------



## LDC (Jan 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> She's always been pretty much borderline bonkers.



Yeah, she's far right and animal rights as well! Strange character.


----------



## Lorca (Jan 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> On Thursday, it was revealed Bardot was among those facing Macron’s ire: the 87-year-old actor said she had not been vaccinated as she was “allergic to all chemical substances”.
> 
> So air, water etc....



Jesus wept, 87 years on earth and you still come out with something that stupid, amazing really.


----------



## stdP (Jan 8, 2022)

NoXion said:


> If you want to live in a world without chemicals, then move your arse to a neutron star.



The great thing about neutrons stars is that as they're such attractive places to live (even aside from the lack of chemicals), even if you only move your arse there, the rest of you follows very quickly (at approx. 150,000 km/s). The perfect place for a high-intensity workout!

Perhaps some enterprising entrepreneur can arrange a trip for some of the key members of the anti-vaccine movement so they can establish a colony on RX J185635-3754.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 8, 2022)

Utter cunts. Protesting in central Exeter. One sign said “nurses 138,000, deaths 1000”

Another said “no to communism”

I was stuck in traffic as I drove past so I put my mask on and gave them a v sign


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 305048
> 
> Utter cunts. Protesting in central Exeter. One sign said “nurses 138,000, deaths 1000”
> 
> ...



_No to communism. _Quality Father Ted stuff that.


----------



## Sue (Jan 8, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _No to communism. _Quality Father Ted stuff that.


Down with that sort of thing!


----------



## two sheds (Jan 8, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _No to communism. _Quality Father Ted stuff that.


hehe yes that image came to mind


----------



## LDC (Jan 8, 2022)

Some of this stuff is just imported lock stock and barrel from the US. Bloody US cultural imperialism, can't we even have our own home grown brand of lunacy anymore? They should be asking for the vaccine doses to be measured in Victorian fathoms or something.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 8, 2022)

There were other - worse - placards. Anyway the tossers are being rained on heavily.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 8, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Some of this stuff is just imported lock stock and barrel from the US. Bloody US cultural imperialism, can't we even have our own home grown brand of lunacy anymore? They should be asking for the vaccine doses to be measured in Victorian fathoms or something.


yeh it could be a picture from any town in the fruiter states. 


Elpenor said:


> View attachment 305048
> 
> Utter cunts. Protesting in central Exeter. One sign said “nurses 138,000, deaths 1000”
> 
> ...


tehy might not get covid "because it doesn't exist" or something, but they may well get pneumonia


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 8, 2022)

Spotted in town today (not my handiwork, btw):


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2022)

I was thinking about that very term last night!! (Without the 'club' Fair play


----------



## Sue (Jan 8, 2022)

Saw a poster earlier that said, 'Fauci, where's your HIV vaccine?'


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 8, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> View attachment 305048
> 
> Utter cunts. Protesting in central Exeter. One sign said “nurses 138,000, deaths 1000”
> 
> ...



I'm out of town at the mo.
Probably just as well for everyone.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2022)

Sue said:


> Saw a poster earlier that said, 'Fauci, where's your HIV vaccine?'



To be fair, I think there's a valid comparison to be made between the response to Covid and the response to HIV. How would things have looked if all the stops had been pulled out to combat HIV in the same way they have for Covid? And Fauci was heavily involved in the Reagan government's response to HIV and was blamed by some activists for how poor it was. 

I don't know if that's what the poster was intending to get at, and you're looking at things around 35 years removed from each other of course, but I don't think it's necessarily some mad anti-vax thing.


----------



## Sue (Jan 10, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair, I think there's a valid comparison to be made between the response to Covid and the response to HIV. How would things have looked if all the stops had been pulled out to combat HIV in the same way they have for Covid? And Fauci was heavily involved in the Reagan government's response to HIV and was blamed by some activist for how poor it was.
> 
> I don't know if that's what the poster was intending to get at, and you're looking at things around 35 years removed from each other of course, but I don't think it's necessarily some mad anti-vax thing.


No, I wasn't sure either -- calling out the lack of an HIV vaccine (and general inaction at the time) seems fair enough but yeah, the intention seems a bit unclear.


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 10, 2022)

And getting worked up at American medical figures seems a bit odd and imported anyway?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> There were other - worse - placards. Anyway the tossers are being rained on heavily.



Devon Lies is usually a bag of shite, but the opening lines of this are savage 

Anti-vaccine passport protestors descend on Exeter before going home because of rain


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Devon Lies is usually a bag of shite, but the opening lines of this are savage
> 
> Anti-vaccine passport protestors descend on Exeter before going home because of rain



TBH I hope the 'rain' was someone pissing on them off that conveniently located bridge.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 10, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> TBH I hope the 'rain' was someone pissing on them off that conveniently located bridge.



Disappointingly, no. Also

ACKSHERLY there wer more protesters on that bridge is just the MSM don't want you to kno how many people were really there u shud be ashamed Devon Live

Pretty much what one of the comments said.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 10, 2022)

I particularly liked the vidiprinter style 10 (ten) in the DL article


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 10, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Disappointingly, no. Also
> 
> ACKSHERLY there wer more protesters on that bridge is just the MSM don't want you to kno how many people were really there u shud be ashamed Devon Live
> 
> Pretty much what one of the comments said.


_Why does Devon Live keep deactivating my replies? Afraid of the truth perhaps?_


----------



## Cloo (Jan 10, 2022)

People are very bad at understanding the numbers involved and how what may not look like a lot is a actually 'a hell of a lot more than normal'. I was thinking about this recently - luckily, thus far no immediate friends or family have died of COVID. Three people connected to them have - two friends' fathers and one friend of my parents. So I don't directly know anyone that's died. But has there ever in my life been a period of 18 months during which 3 connections of friends/family have died of the same virus? Nope. Never. It's easy to say 'Well no one I know has died', but I think everyone knows someone who knows/is related to someone who died of the same virus in what is a pretty short period, and that's unprecedented in our lifetimes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 10, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair, I think there's a valid comparison to be made between the response to Covid and the response to HIV. How would things have looked if all the stops had been pulled out to combat HIV in the same way they have for Covid? And Fauci was heavily involved in the Reagan government's response to HIV and was blamed by some activists for how poor it was.
> 
> I don't know if that's what the poster was intending to get at, and you're looking at things around 35 years removed from each other of course, but I don't think it's necessarily some mad anti-vax thing.



According to my microbiology professor mate, there are significant differences between covid and HIV, which make HIV a far trickier beast to deal with. I  understood it whilst he was telling me, but can't remember any detail now.


----------



## stdP (Jan 10, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> According to my microbiology professor mate, there are significant differences between covid and HIV, which make HIV a far trickier beast to deal with. I  understood it whilst he was telling me, but can't remember any detail now.



HIV is a retrovirus, which means it writes itself in to your DNA, making them very difficult to treat. There's a relatively simple page on it here if you fancy a read.

It should be added that an absolute ton of resources has been thrown at preventing and treating HIV/AIDS but it's a much more complicated problem than a "simple" coronavirus. Nonetheless, progress has been immense and an HIV diagnosis is no longer the automatic horrific death sentence it was in the 80s (in the developed world at least).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2022)

Yeah I definitely don't think the establishment is still dragging it's heels on HIV like it's still the mid-80s or anything, or that even now they should be able to get a vaccine out in the same time period. I'd imagine it's hard for anyone who was involved at that time not to look at it and see the contrast though. I heard a good interview with someone who was an Act Up activist recently talking about it which was really worth listening to. He just sounded sad more than anything tbh.


----------



## LDC (Jan 10, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> _Why does Devon Live keep deactivating my replies? Afraid of the truth perhaps?_



Yeah that comment made me snigger. _Devon Live, Voice of the NWO._


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 10, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah that comment made me snigger. _Devon Live, Voice of the NWO._



Uri Geller was chairman of Exeter City FC for a while.

I'm sure the loons could weave some mass hypnosis nonsense from that


----------



## LDC (Jan 10, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Uri Geller was chairman of Exeter City FC for a while.
> 
> I'm sure the loons could weave some mass hypnosis nonsense from that



TBF Totnes is some portal from which hippie hell emerges to infest this earth.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2022)

Anti-Vax Leader to Followers: Drink Your Pee to Fight COVID
					

Christopher Key’s crowd doesn’t seem sold on the idea.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## kabbes (Jan 10, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yeah I definitely don't think the establishment is still dragging it's heels on HIV like it's still the mid-80s or anything, or that even now they should be able to get a vaccine out in the same time period. I'd imagine it's hard for anyone who was involved at that time not to look at it and see the contrast though. I heard a good interview with someone who was an Act Up activist recently talking about it which was really worth listening to. He just sounded sad more than anything tbh.


Pretty much none of the science that has been thrown at the 'rona vaccines was available in the mid-80s.  They did what they could with what they knew, but virology then was like the dark ages compared to the 2020s. In fact, a lot of the knowledge we now have actually came about because of research into HIV.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 10, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> To be fair, I think there's a valid comparison to be made between the response to Covid and the response to HIV.


I don't think there is. For starters I don't think they have come up with a HIV vaccine yet.

2. You definitely can't catch hiv by walking past someone in the street who is positive.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 11, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> TBF Totnes is some portal from which hippie hell emerges to infest this earth.


At the risk of repeating myself ....  

In the neighbouring county, Glastonbury is scarcely much different .... 

</continues to confine himself to cider, ale and weed on next visit ....     >


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 11, 2022)

Totnes is only just down the road from me relatively speaking. I’m not sure it’s my sort of place, but have a mind there may be some gems in the charity shops. A visit for one day in the spring I think.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 11, 2022)

And then we have Brixham - where my UKIP "save our fish" ex-copper mother's cousin lives ...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 12, 2022)

Saw this today on the way up to the park and removed it. I don't have a scooby who Jeanette Archer is. Also saw the same sticker in the same road the other day and did the same. Don't know if it's related but we've also had a load of Christian stickers in town - one type which says Jesus Loves You and another type that says Repent : Hell is Real.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2022)

I found this :-









						Jeanette Archer & QAnon: A match made in heaven
					

According to a reporter who once interviewed notorious American illegal withdrawals specialist Willie Sutton, when asked why he robbed banks, Sutton offhandedly replied, “Because that’s…




					hoaxteadresearch.wordpress.com


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 12, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I found this :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyou gentlegreen


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 12, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Saw this today on the way up to the park and removed it. I don't have a scooby who Jeanette Archer is. Also saw the same sticker in the same road the other day and did the same. Don't know if it's related but we've also had a load of Christian stickers in town - one type which says Jesus Loves You and another type that says Repent : Hell is Real.
> 
> 
> View attachment 305624
> ...





gentlegreen said:


> I found this :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She supports this guy Wilfred Wong: Gang who abducted Anglesey child and claimed satanic abuse jailed for 63 years | ITV News


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2022)

One thing I discovered some time back is that when these people go down the rabbithole, they never question the other crazies they find themselves in the same club with ...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 12, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> One thing I discovered some time back is that when these people go down the rabbithole, they never question the other crazies they find themselves in the same club with ...
> 
> View attachment 305639



It’s like the flat-earth lot.  Every one of them has a different theory about the shape of the earth.  The only one who gets a little bit of stink eye is the one claiming it has rounded corners.


----------



## LDC (Jan 13, 2022)

Channel 4 News tonight had a report on Alpha Men Assemble. Worrying and well worth a watch. A mash-up of State and institutional mis-trust, freeman of the land lunacy, anti-vax and fake pandemic stuff, and a load of anti-paeodophile obsessives.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 13, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Channel 4 News tonight had a report on Alpha Men Assemble. Worrying and well worth a watch. A mash-up of State and institutional mis-trust, freeman of the land lunacy, anti-vax and fake pandemic stuff, and a load of anti-paeodophile obsessives.



Don't forget the anti-communist.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2022)

What's Ian Woosnam got to do with em!?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## souljacker (Jan 14, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Devon Lies is usually a bag of shite, but the opening lines of this are savage
> 
> Anti-vaccine passport protestors descend on Exeter before going home because of rain


Funny article but I'm more concerned about the fire above the angel! That's my favourite Exeter pub.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 14, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Funny article but I'm more concerned about the fire above the angel! That's my favourite Exeter pub.



Yeah, saw that last night, what a shitter 

(Angel's not as good as it used to be tho, after it changed hands a bit before the Pandemic.)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2022)

Has this been posted yet ?
I was exploring someone's facebook friends and came across a "sovereign citizen" ... they posted this advert at least three times ...

The QR codes link to a whole load of shite

https:// pjhlaw.co.uk/wp-content /uploads/2021/12/letterMHRA.pdf
https:// www.saveusnow.org.uk /covid-vaccine-scientific-proof-lethal/
https:// www.docdroid.com /WUjv6iw/icc-complaint-7-1-pdf

"International Criminal Court Office of the ProsecutorCommunicationsPost Office Box 195192500 CM The HagueThe NetherlandsEMAIL: otp.informationdesk@icc-cpi.intBEFORE THE INTERNATIONAL CRIMINAL COURT(TREATY OF ROME STATUTE, ART. 15.1 AND 53)"


----------



## LDC (Jan 16, 2022)

Referred to Hammersmith CID.  Is that police code for filing in the bin?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2022)

It's clear proof that the loons who copy and paste this shite around never read it.
And there's reams of the shite.
It looks like the work of Giuliani and crew ,,,


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2022)

I will now do a full virus scan of my PC !


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 16, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


>



These are fundementally dangeorous, unpleasent people. That's not a meeting of politics, but of paranoia.


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 16, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> These are fundementally dangeorous, unpleasent people. That's not a meeting of politics, but of paranoia.


I can't see his facebook link, what group is this?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I can't see his facebook link, what group is this?


"Alpha Men Assemble" - see also MGTOW, FOL, INCEL, MRA ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2022)

A detour, but I'm glad to see the Jan 6th "Oath Keepers" are being prosecuted ...


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 16, 2022)

I havnt even heard of most of those, where do all these fukwits come from FFS?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I havnt even heard of most of those, where do all these fukwits come from FFS?


Welcome to the Manosphere - Wikipedia


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 16, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> These are fundementally dangeorous, unpleasent people. That's not a meeting of politics, but of paranoia.



They might be.  I also think many of them will be intellectually-challenged, easily duped, alienated, etc.  I'm sure there are some I could feel sorry for...


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 16, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Welcome to the Manosphere - Wikipedia


If you really want to find out more I highly recommend Laura Bates' book Men Who Hate Women.
There is so little support out there for young men that they are easily targeted by these toxic groups, especially if they are vulnerable. 
It's scary.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2022)

I found the Youtube channel of some loon posting about the "court case" - by all accounts most of his crap is on Telegram - and I ain't clicking on that ...
There's a supposed video of a phone call  which I'm not prepared to listen to.



Spoiler: conspriracrap video
















						False: The Metropolitan Police has opened an investigation into COVID-19 vaccines.
					

There is no evidence of an active criminal investigation into COVID-19 vaccines.




					www.logically.ai
				




Of course debunk sites are fake ...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 16, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> "Alpha Men Assemble" - see also MGTOW, FOL, INCEL, MRA ...


Always amused by men who call themselves alpha. Nothing exhibits a man's sense of security in how manly he is more than joining up with other men in groups with big manly titles that constantly announce how manly and alpha they are.

MGTOW is another favourite. Of course they're going to ignore women and go their own way because what else are they going to do when they're utterly repellent to every woman within a 5 mile radius of wherever they've gone their own way to.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 17, 2022)

Alpha to me evokes try-hard would-be vicar, not quite unrepressed enough to go full happy-clappy.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 17, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Always amused by men who call themselves alpha. Nothing exhibits a man's sense of security in how manly he is more than joining up with other men in groups with big manly titles that constantly announce how manly and alpha they are.
> 
> MGTOW is another favourite. Of course they're going to ignore women and go their own way because what else are they going to do when they're utterly repellent to every woman within a 5 mile radius of wherever they've gone their own way to.


MGTOW is just so pretentious and ridiculous. It's a way for these men to desperately have a sense of being precious and special. It's so pathetic. It's pretensious because they've tried to come up with a grandiose, special term for simply being single - or somehow better than being single. In what way are they 'going their own way'? How are they boldly 'exploring unchartered territory'? It's so sad and it smacks of insecurity and desperation. We are supposed to believe that these men are not at all dependent on women - yet the truth is that these MGTOWS are known to pay for sex workers - not exactly the self-sufficient, rugged trailblazers they claim to be. It's such dishonest, fake nonsense.


----------



## keybored (Jan 17, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> MGTOW is just so pretentious and ridiculous. It's a way for these men to desperately have a sense of being precious and special. It's so pathetic. It's pretensious because they've tried to come up with a grandiose, special term for simply being single - or somehow better than being single. In what way are they 'going their own way'? How are they boldly going into 'unchartered territory'? It's so sad and it smacks of insecurity.


If they're excluding themselves from the gene pool I can only applaud them.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 17, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> MGTOW is just so pretentious and ridiculous. It's a way for these men to desperately have a sense of being precious and special. It's so pathetic. It's pretensious because they've tried to come up with a grandiose, special term for simply being single - or somehow better than being single. In what way are they 'going their own way'? How are they boldly 'exploring unchartered territory'? It's so sad and it smacks of insecurity and desperation. We are supposed to believe that these men are not at all dependent on women - yet the truth is that these MGTOWS are known to pay for sex workers - not exactly the self-sufficient, rugged trailblazers they claim to be. It's such dishonest, fake nonsense.



I *very* stromgly suspect that a lot of these people are failing to concentrate properly on truly insane conspiracy theories!   

The fucking fail-merchants!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2022)

tldr, but I found loads of stuff about how Robert Malone (medical doctor but never completed the RNA/Lipid PhD) has become an anti-vax grifter ...Some are calling him the new Wakefield...

The process from his crude (failed) experiments to a viable vaccine is a *very *long one - and there are hints at Nobel Prizes being in the offing ...









						The Vaccine Scientist Spreading Vaccine Misinformation
					

Robert Malone claims to have invented mRNA technology. Why is he trying so hard to undermine its use?




					www.theatlantic.com
				











						Scientists vs Science: Interviews with Mike Yeadon and Robert Malone
					

Covid skeptics have a science problem. Ernie Piper interviews two scientists popular in the anti-vax community: Dr. Robert Malone and Dr. Michael Yeadon.




					www.logically.ai
				











						How Dr Robert Malone invented Antivaxxery
					

“People who feel deprived of the credit that they think they deserve will gravitate to new friends who do at least pretend to respect them sufficiently.” -Smut Clyde




					forbetterscience.com
				











						The tangled history of mRNA vaccines
					

Hundreds of scientists had worked on mRNA vaccines for decades before the coronavirus pandemic brought a breakthrough.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 17, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> MGTOW is just so pretentious and ridiculous. It's a way for these men to desperately have a sense of being precious and special. It's so pathetic. It's pretensious because they've tried to come up with a grandiose, special term for simply being single - or somehow better than being single. In what way are they 'going their own way'? How are they boldly 'exploring unchartered territory'? It's so sad and it smacks of insecurity and desperation. We are supposed to believe that these men are not at all dependent on women - yet the truth is that these MGTOWS are known to pay for sex workers - not exactly the self-sufficient, rugged trailblazers they claim to be. It's such dishonest, fake nonsense.


Exactly this, they're not single by choice so they have to invent a new label so they don't feel so miserable about that fact. I watched a couple of videos of one MGTOW and he was one of the most pretentious, arrogant sounding toss pots I've ever come across. His videos are just him ranting about women, feminism and SJW type topics set to a slide show of stock images only he does it in the most smug voice imaginable. He's called sandman, I saw him about 4 years ago and yep, just checked he's still there and repeating the same topics. 

No mistake these people are gross and pathetic but I do feel a tinge of sympathy because if only they'd actually work on themselves they might actually not be so repellent to women. Instead they've just found this toxic community that just makes them worse and worse over time and a potential threat to everyone else. 

Anyway, apologies for derail.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 17, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> No mistake these people are gross and pathetic but I do feel a tinge of sympathy because if only they'd actually work on themselves they might actually not be so repellent to women. Instead they've just found this toxic community that just makes them worse and worse over time and a potential threat to everyone else.
> 
> Anyway, apologies for derail.


Easier to blame women for all their problems than deal with them though, innit?
I do think the pandemic has been great for these groups to grow and 'recruit' those vulnerable to their ideas.


----------



## tim (Jan 17, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Anyone know of decent footage of these Loons?


Bored and feel like a wank?


----------



## hitmouse (Jan 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I will now do a full virus scan of my PC !


I hope your PC's fully vaccinated.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 17, 2022)

hitmouse said:


> I hope your PC's fully vaccinated.


Bill Gates' finest


----------



## _Russ_ (Jan 17, 2022)

tim said:


> Bored and feel like a wank?


Very, its why  Im here (well that and to laugh at the tiny timothys in life)


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Very, its why  Im here (well that and to laugh at the tiny timothys in life)


My experience says that the kind of people who put much effort into laughing at "tiny timothys" are usually doing it because, at some level, they fear themselves to be a "tiny timothy", and are frantically trying to dead-cat that idea so that people will assume they're not. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 17, 2022)

What the fuck is this terminology? Tiny Timohty? Dead cat?

Eh what?


----------



## existentialist (Jan 17, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> What the fuck is this terminology? Tiny Timohty? Dead cat?
> 
> Eh what?


Dead cat strategy - Wikipedia - "oh look! Over there! A dead cat..."

"tiny timothy" is, I think, a coinage unique to _Russ_ , but I'm assuming it means "people I am better than"


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 17, 2022)

Isn’t he a character in A Christmas Carol?


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Isn’t he a character in A Christmas Carol?


Naah, he's the one who did Tiptoe Through The Tulips


----------



## tim (Jan 17, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Very, its why  Im here (well that and to laugh at the tiny timothys in life)


Here's a Tiny Tim for your delectation


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2022)

Oh. It. Is. On...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

Well I laughed at that I'll look pretty silly if I'm dead tomorrow


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 18, 2022)

What? THIS Wednesday? Ooo! I hope not, I've got a lot on this Wednesday. I've got to go to the market to get some tea and coffee, I've got to pick up half a dozen eggs from a new small holder, and get a loaf of bread from the local bake rand take the cat to the vets for a check so's I can get a repeat prescription for insulin. I can't be doing with 5G death rays, not on Wednesday, I can't


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> What? THIS Wednesday? Ooo! I hope not, I've got a lot on this Wednesday. I've got to go to the market to get some tea and coffee, I've got to pick up half a dozen eggs from a new small holder, and get a loaf of bread from the local bake rand take the cat to the vets for a check so's I can get a repeat prescription for insulin. I can't be doing with 5G death rays, not on Wednesday, I can't


I wouldn't bother with any of that, mate


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I wouldn't bother with any of that, mate


That's easy for you to say, but I'm a busy bloke


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

not after tomorrow


----------



## spitfire (Jan 18, 2022)

This fella deals with them quite well I thought. Very quiet recording though.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 18, 2022)

“Common Law Police Officer.”

Probably gets you free McDonalds


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 18, 2022)

" It doesn't work like that ". Kin ell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2022)

From the same guy :-


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> This fella deals with them quite well I thought. Very quiet recording though.



This is how pathetic these people are. Imagine being so pathetic that you have to tell someone that you're a "common law police officer".

This makes them feel all special and big.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

Isn't that still impersonating a police officer?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2022)

Nah this is even better


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 18, 2022)

1100 papers ?
I wonder how many they read ?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

"so many people dying, going on holiday and getting sick ...."

errrm ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 18, 2022)

Eerily reminiscent of freeview shopping channel delivery, and I see merch....👀


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Isn't that still impersonating a police officer?


I guess so yeah. Unless they are using some loophole. But I don't know for sure. You are probably right.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 18, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I guess so yeah. Unless they are using some loophole. But I don't know for sure. You are probably right.


...it’s a contractual matter.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> This fella deals with them quite well I thought. Very quiet recording though.




If I was the dude in the mask, I'd be ripping up their papers and telling them to bugger off.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 18, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...it’s an ecumenical  matter.


cfu


----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Nah this is even better



What did I just watch? Just.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Nah this is even better


Are you sure?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2022)

Bloody hell....
I should have figured it out from the MC helmets.
It's Mark Steele the Gateshead 5G Lamppost moron.
A very nasty piece of work - when he was a bouncer he shot and permanently maimed a young woman.
Served time in the 90s ...









						Mark Steele (conspiracy theorist) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 19, 2022)

As conspiraloons go, the non-comedian  Mark Steele takes some beating! 




			
				Wilipedia said:
			
		

> Gateshead council trial​Steele's activism has focused on Gateshead council,[13] who he has claimed are "secretly trialling the technology, causing cancer *and microwaving babies in their beds".[14] Steele has described Gateshead councillors as “baby killers”,[15] *and has claimed that the installation of 5G equipment in Gateshead has destroyed the local sparrow population.[4]



WTF?????


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Peter Painter (Jan 19, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> This is how pathetic these people are. Imagine being so pathetic that you have to tell someone that you're a "common law police officer".
> 
> This makes them feel all special and big.





two sheds said:


> Isn't that still impersonating a police officer?



I might be wrong but I'm fairly sure she says that she is a, "common law *peace* officer", whatever that means...


----------



## keybored (Jan 19, 2022)

editor said:


>



I hope they were kind enough to give him a nice new crime number.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 19, 2022)

spitfire said:


> This fella deals with them quite well I thought. Very quiet recording though.



I definitely think the thing to do here is to take each piece of paper, and wordlessly drop it on the floor.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 19, 2022)

editor said:


>



I am not a violent person, but I'd be hard pushed not to give the owner of that annoying voice a bloody big shove.


----------



## LDC (Jan 19, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I definitely think the thing to do here is to take each piece of paper, and wordlessly drop it on the floor.



Yeah, if I could resist smacking them I'd try and just laugh hysterically at them. Suspect that might upset them more than anything.


----------



## keybored (Jan 19, 2022)

spitfire said:


> _assault... _Something tells me these people have never been on the end of a proper punch in the face.
> 
> Nice one Brixton.
> 
> __






keybored said:


> Jill Everett, pilates instructor and dalek impersonator.





existentialist said:


> I am not a violent person, but I'd be hard pushed not to give the owner of that annoying voice a bloody big shove.



Same loon. 








						Home | Camden Pilates &Yoga
					

Camden Pilates and Yoga offers Pilates Personal Training and Yoga with Master Teacher  Jill Everett, and small group classes online and Vegan Nutritionist Services, in your home, in studio or online. Strength and Balance for your Body and Soul. All are warmly welcomed. More than just a workout.




					www.jilleverettpilatespersonaltraining.co.uk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 19, 2022)

editor said:


>



The delusion is strong in this one


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

Also tempting to start shouting at her in her same shrill voice

"GO AWAY, YOU ARE AN UTTER LOON, TAKE YOUR PATHETIC CONSPIRACY THEORIES AND STUFF THEM UP YOUR ARSE. YOU'RE DISTURBING ESSENTIAL WORK I SHALL CALL THE POLICE YOU SHOULD BE BEHIND BARS DON'T TOUCH ME YOU ARE ASSAULTING ME THIS IS MY PRIVATE PERSON ..."etc etc etc


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2022)

keybored said:


> Same loon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope her behaviour continues to dent her business long after Covid ...


----------



## nogojones (Jan 19, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Oh. It. Is. On...
> 
> View attachment 306548
> 
> View attachment 306549


Thanks for the warning. I must watch out for the bodies in the street today on the way to the shops. Good job I stocked up on tin foil at the same time as the bog roll rush.


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I hope her behaviour continues to dent her business long after Covid ...


Look at the grift 



> Vital Health Express Supplement Pack
> 1 minutes @ £250.00
> 
> Vital Nutrition starter supplement pack- Premier Research Labs best quality herbs and supplements - Liquid Zinc Assay ,Premier PH Minerals ,Magnesium ,D3 and K2, B12-ND, DHA, Reishi Immune...This is a superb starter foundation for boosting the immune system in fairly healthy people who are not taking any medications that could be impacted by these supplements. If you are taking any medications please ask your doctor if it is ok for you to take these supplements first.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at the grift


Not that it's good to wish ill on anyone, but she could benefit from testing her "enhanced" immune system ...


----------



## nogojones (Jan 19, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...it’s a contractual matter.


I think maritime law trumps this, so they would be immune from prosecution. as long as they didn't use their full name during the hearing and referred to their commonly used name.

Works every time I hear.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 19, 2022)

2hats said:


> Are you sure?



Oh, I love this fella. 

Hopefully he'll encourage all his followers to overwhelm the security services and make the UK a safer and more pleasant place to live.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at the grift


That's rubbish  no colloidal silver for a start


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 19, 2022)

Umm! for those of you who missed Mark Steele's number there it's 07793 488878

Just to repeat that

It's 07793 488878


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I think maritime law trumps this, so they would be immune from prosecution. as long as they didn't use their full name during the hearing and referred to their commonly used name.
> 
> Works every time I hear.


...only if you consent.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> That's rubbish  no colloidal silver for a start



The main/only producer/importer of colloidal silver to the U.K. was the admin/moderator of D*v*d Icke.com and associated chat forums back in the 90/00’s.


----------



## rekil (Jan 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Bloody hell....
> I should have figured it out from the MC helmets.
> It's Mark Steele the Gateshead 5G Lamppost moron.
> A very nasty piece of work - when he was a bouncer he shot and permanently maimed a young woman.
> ...



Another loononaut from the same scene as Patrick Henningsen and Vanessa Beeley.



> Who's Speaking at the AV10 Conference (10-13th May 2019)?
> TR : Deborah Tavares; Mads Palsvig; Clive de Carle; Patrick Henningsen
> MR : Brian Gerrish; Gemma O'Doherty; Benny Wills
> BR : Mark Steele; David Ellis; Ian R Crane.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 19, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...only if you consent.


I only ever consent to cups of coffee


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 19, 2022)

rekil said:


> Another loononaut from the same scene as Patrick Henningsen and Vanessa Beeley.


ummm - not sure how much can be read into the fact that both he and Henningsen were invited to speak at the late Ian R. Crane's conference. I doubt Beelyites would regard him as anything other than a very rough trade oik without even potential as a useful idiot. 

Steele's recent activities, which include participating in Jeanette Archer's crusade against Satanic VIP Paedo's ('As a child I saw the Royals turn into lizards before they raped me and murdered my companions. Please send money'), doesn't suggest much crossover with red-brown currents, or indeed with the semblance of political rationality they profess. Unless there is other stuff I'd say his participation at A10 says more about Crane's aspirations to build a rainbow coalition of shit.

Steele's own background in Gateshead, attacking the Council for their imaginary roll-out of cancer-causing 5G lamposts, makes his move into militant anti-vaccine activism pretty inevitable.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 19, 2022)

Peter Painter said:


> I might be wrong but I'm fairly sure she says that she is a, "common law *peace* officer", whatever that means...


I definitely heard " common law police officer " from the woman 'serving papers' in that clip. But I guess I could have been wrong.


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## WouldBe (Jan 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> That's rubbish  no colloidal silver for a start


It does have liquid zinc though. 420°C


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Oh. It. Is. On...
> 
> View attachment 306548
> 
> View attachment 306549


I wondered why my physiotherapy got mysteriously cancelled at last minute


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> I wondered why my physiotherapy got mysteriously cancelled at last minute


My health check got cancelled yesterday.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> My health check got cancelled yesterday.


My orthopaedic consultant  put my appointment back by two weeks as well 

Shit just got cancelled


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 19, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Why are anti-vaxxers boycotting Morrisons?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I definitely heard " common law police officer " from the woman 'serving papers' in that clip. But I guess I could have been wrong.


Yes I definitely heard that too. But I guess I could also have been wrong.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Why are anti-vaxxers boycotting Morrisons?











						Morrisons’ cut in sick pay for unvaccinated workers is cruel. It needs to rethink | Jasmine Andersson
					

In the name of public health a growing list of big companies are passing the costs of Covid on to their employees, says writer Jasmine Andersson




					www.theguardian.com
				




This me thinks.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Morrisons’ cut in sick pay for unvaccinated workers is cruel. It needs to rethink | Jasmine Andersson
> 
> 
> In the name of public health a growing list of big companies are passing the costs of Covid on to their employees, says writer Jasmine Andersson
> ...


Ah I see, thankyou.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Morrisons’ cut in sick pay for unvaccinated workers is cruel. It needs to rethink | Jasmine Andersson
> 
> 
> In the name of public health a growing list of big companies are passing the costs of Covid on to their employees, says writer Jasmine Andersson
> ...


I'd not seen that. It _is_ pretty shitty actually.


----------



## rekil (Jan 19, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> ummm - not sure how much can be read into the fact that both he and Henningsen were invited to speak at the late Ian R. Crane's conference. I doubt Beelyites would regard him as anything other than a very rough trade oik without even potential as a useful idiot.
> 
> Steele's recent activities, which include participating in Jeanette Archer's crusade against Satanic VIP Paedo's ('As a child I saw the Royals turn into lizards before they raped me and murdered my companions. Please send money'), doesn't suggest much crossover with red-brown currents, or indeed with the semblance of political rationality they profess. Unless there is other stuff I'd say his participation at A10 says more about Crane's aspirations to build a rainbow coalition of shit.
> 
> Steele's own background in Gateshead, attacking the Council for their imaginary roll-out of cancer-causing 5G lamposts, makes his move into militant anti-vaccine activism pretty inevitable.


Henningsen is at that ghastly AV thing every year. He celebrated his site's 100th podcast by interviewing Icke. The site that does nothing but pump out conspiraloonery and host weirdos, Larouchies and inevitably, antisemites - eg Kollerstrom, Max Igan, Matthew Richer, Brandon Martinez, Gilad Atzmon, Gearoid O'Colmain, Michel Chossudovsky. I've got a large incomplete list of the freaks he's had on somewhere. That's how Beeley got on board in the first place. Neither Beeleyites or those happy to appear with Henningsen over say Assange cultism, weren't dissuaded by any of that but amusingly, there have been fallouts over covid denialism. After mooning over them for years, Galloway blocked Bartlett and Beeley last year.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'd not seen that. It _is_ pretty shitty actually.


Not the only retailer to do this. The comments are worth a read.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

Looks like they're coming down harder on the loons. Not quite sure how I feel - totally agree to protect NHS staff int cases like this but could be misused.









						Covid denier fined after filming in Gloucester hospital
					

Debbie Hicks said she was acting as ‘guerrilla journalist’ to prove lockdown measures disproportionate




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Looks like they're coming down harder on the loons. Not quite sure how I feel - totally agree to protect NHS staff int cases like this but could be misused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure they'll scream about being oppressed but they'll do that anyway so I don't see it gives them much additional ammo. 

I'm not in favour of their demos bring cracked down on, annoying as they are, as I can see where that leads beyond their cause. Harrassing patients and hospital staff in a pandemic though? Fuck em.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Not the only retailer to do this. The comments are worth a read.


Yeah, looks like loads of them Ocado and Next cut sick pay for unvaccinated isolating staff


----------



## IC3D (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Not the only retailer to do this. The comments are worth a read.


Fuck me guardian readers are a bunch of cunts.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 19, 2022)

What sick pay do you even get at Ocado and Morrisons? I would have assumed it was statutory anyway, which comes from the DWP doesn't it?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 19, 2022)

There seems to be a few of them wanging on about "an active investigation" via Hammersmith Police station which I thought sounded like a load of bollocks. So:









						False: The Metropolitan Police has opened an investigation into COVID-19 vaccines.
					

There is no evidence of an active criminal investigation into COVID-19 vaccines.




					www.logically.ai
				




I completely believe that there is a _crime number_ but that is not the same thing as an active investigation.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 19, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There seems to be a few of them wanging on about "an active investigation" via Hammersmith Police station which I thought sounded like a load of bollocks. So:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The people attacking vax and testing sites are using this heavily as they believe the old bill should be closing them to 'gather evidence'. They are trying to enforce this with their role as Common Law Constables


----------



## IC3D (Jan 19, 2022)

About as active investigation as when my car window got smashed on NYD.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 19, 2022)

Also there was some discussion a few pages back about Jeanette Archer and satanic panic stuff. The Qanon Anonymous podcast episode on her by Annie Kelly is well worth a listen:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 19, 2022)

souljacker said:


> The people attacking vax and testing sites are using this heavily as they believe the old bill should be closing them to 'gather evidence'. They are trying to enforce this with their role as Common Law Constables


Yeeeeeeeeees. Be interesting to see if any of them get done for impersonating a police officer.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 19, 2022)

souljacker said:


> What sick pay do you even get at Ocado and Morrisons? I would have assumed it was statutory anyway, which comes from the DWP doesn't it?


Don’t know about Ocado but the long-standing supermarkets and retailers would - I imagine - have fairly decent sick pay cover especially for those on legacy contracts which would include occupational sick pay. Possibly including a 3-day lead in period so unpaid for absences less than 3 days which is quite common in retail and other low paid industries eg care.

Usually the same sickness entitlement applies to all staff - including the head office staff, and you won’t recruit good accountants etc if you don’t offer sick pay. 

SSP is paid by the employer and is not recoverable from HMRC.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

souljacker said:


> What sick pay do you even get at Ocado and Morrisons? I would have assumed it was statutory anyway, which comes from the DWP doesn't it?


Don't know, but a friend's son works for a company in Cornwall that was recently taken over by Morrisons and they all got a pay rise and (I think) extra holiday so Morrisons can't be that bad - he enjoys working there.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 19, 2022)

One of my colleagues and his boy were at the Aberdeen/Rangers match last night. One of the first since the Scottish restrictions were eased but with a requirement that 50% of those admitted be checked for compliance with the vaccine passport scheme.

A group of about thirty anti-vax/passport protesters were outside, determined to make their presence felt.  Which became difficult as they soon needed to be ringed by police (who were there in greater than normal quantity) for their own protection. 

The chant of *“Get vaxxed or get fucked!” Was heard at one point!  *


----------



## elbows (Jan 19, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Don’t know about Ocado but the long-standing supermarkets and retailers would - I imagine - have fairly decent sick pay cover especially for those on legacy contracts which would include occupational sick pay. Possibly including a 3-day lead in period so unpaid for absences less than 3 days which is quite common in retail and other low paid industries eg care.
> 
> Usually the same sickness entitlement applies to all staff - including the head office staff, and you won’t recruit good accountants etc if you don’t offer sick pay.
> 
> SSP is paid by the employer and is not recoverable from HMRC.



A BBC article on the story has this:



> Unjabbed Morrisons workers who are told to isolate but test negative now get statutory sick pay of £96.35 a week.
> 
> Covid-positive staff get full sick pay regardless of vaccination status. The firm pays staff at least £10 per hour.











						Morrisons confirms sick pay cut for unvaccinated staff
					

The supermarket joins a list of firms which pay the legal minimum to unvaccinated staff obliged to isolate.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Also there was some discussion a few pages back about Jeanette Archer and satanic panic stuff. The Qanon Anonymous podcast episode on her by Annie Kelly is well worth a listen:



I could only stick 2 minutes of that. It drove me to drink.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 19, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yeah, if I could resist smacking them I'd try and just laugh hysterically at them. Suspect that might upset them more than anything.


Even more than calling them antivaxers! Apparently that's offensive.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Even more than calling them antivaxers! Apparently that's offensive.


When you have a superiority complex like that woman most definately seemed to have you wouldn't want to be tagged as part of the crowd.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> When you have a superiority complex like that woman most definately seemed to have you wouldn't want to be tagged as part of the crowd.


Purebloods‘is the term they like.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 19, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Purebloods‘is the term they like.


Fascinating bunch of people.  We've been told that that an attack is imminent at our state sponsored microchipping centre. The police have informed us that they have infiltrated their secret communication platform known as Facebook and that under no circumstances should we directly interact with them. We have been told to leave any counter demonstration actions to the Plodders so they can thwart the attack by escorting them off the site in an orderly manner.  Probably going to be the biggest challenge of my career.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2022)

Surprising tweet from Hatt Mancock getting traction amongst the purebloods



...he must’ve realised his mistake and d.eleted it because when I looked it wasn’t there.....


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 19, 2022)

lol twitter name HattMancockMP… jus' sayin'


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2022)

It's all over Facebook 
Perfect loon bait


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2022)

Scary though just how easily people swallow this shit.
Perhaps a solution would be to generate an endless stream of new and crazy conspiracies and overwhelm them so the have to give up ...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 19, 2022)

how would we know?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Scary though just how easily people swallow this shit.
> Perhaps a solution would be to generate an endless stream of new and crazy conspiracies and overwhelm them so the have to give up ...



...they do that to each other.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 19, 2022)

I swear half the shit they believe is just nonsense made up by trolls for the shits and giggles.  They’ve got them drinking their own piss in the US now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 19, 2022)

I struggle to imagine what it must be like to somehow have managed to get into adulthood without acquiring the very basics of a science education - while simultaneously having access to the world's knowledge in your pocket at all times ..
There are vast areas of stuff I won't ever understand - I barely step outside Newtonian physics for example, but I feel I can make fairly intelligent judgements about who to trust ...
But billions of people don't have a clue where oil comes from for instance ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> ...
> But billions of people don't have a clue where oil comes from for instance ...


God made it, obvs.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 19, 2022)

Badgers said:


> Oh. It. Is. On...
> 
> View attachment 306548
> 
> View attachment 306549


Have I missed an important event?


friedaweed said:


> Not the only retailer to do this. The comments are worth a read.


NEVER read the comment in the local press!!!


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 21, 2022)

Protesters at a vaccination centre. That copper isn't having any of their FOTL shit:


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

what does he say at 00:15? rather than a public servant


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> what does he say at 00:15? rather than a public servant



"I'm a crown servant, theres a difference"


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

Brenda's got involved?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

I can understand his impatience but I wonder how long it might be before all protests get dealt with in that way


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Brenda's got involved?



Crown has 5 letters. 

So does Gates 

Join the dots, people! The police serve the dark lord.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

and brenda's gates have a crown on them


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I can understand his impatience but I wonder how long it might be before all protests get dealt with in that way


Yes, ‘aggravates trespass’ is a shit anti-protest law, possibly part of the CJB? Or later?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

And at another centre, they arrested the police


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2022)

And after 'arresting' the police they called the police. That is quite special.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

This is apparently the guy in the red



He has a massively annoying webpage ..






__





						Allegedly Dave: Home
					





					www.allegedlydave.com
				






			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-b7T1qnhUaCLClmrRg12YA


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I can understand his impatience but I wonder how long it might be before all protests get dealt with in that way


If they're harassing doctors and nurses and trying to prevent people getting health care, the quicker the better.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 21, 2022)

Wrongful arrest is a criminal offence. If the anti-vaxxers tell the police they are under arrest, the AVs could be charged.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

Dave is an auto-urinophagist


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

A fellow traveller linked from his Youtube channel  is apparently a "Tartarian" - a batshit conspiracy I am resisting allowing any space in my head ...
Basically apparently denying recent history - but I suppose the late 19th and early 20th centuries must seem that much more fuzzy to a millenial ...


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> This is apparently the guy in the red
> 
> View attachment 306870
> 
> ...


Ahh the piss drinking flat earther.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> A fellow traveller linked from his Youtube channel  is apparently a "Tartarian" - a batshit conspiracy I am resisting allowing any space in my head ...
> Basically apparently denying recent history - but I suppose the late 19th and early 20th centuries must seem that much more fuzzy to a millenial ...




RIP your youtube algorithm.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm sure there plenty of amazing millenials and younger out there, but I despair at what will happen when there's no one left who remembers the pre-Facebook age ... but for as many of us who remember polio and the vaccines, there are others who still think pox parties were a good idea ... though shingles may change their minds ...


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Dave is an auto-urinophagist



OVER. TWO. FUCKING. HOURS. LONG.

Are you taking the urine therapy???


----------



## NoXion (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm sure there plenty of amazing millenials and younger out there, but I despair at what will happen when there's no one left who remembers the pre-Facebook age ... but for as many of us who remember polio and the vaccines, there are others who still think pox parties were a good idea ... though shingles may change their minds ...



Pretty sure that a lot of Millennials are abandoning Facebook. Younger gens are all about the TikToks and Instagrams these days, less likely to run into your cringey Boomer/GenX relatives on there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> OVER. TWO. FUCKING. HOURS. LONG.


That's a common theme I'm seeing.
Though we took an interest in the science, we basically just got vaccinated, wore a mask and got on with it ..
And we know not to drink our own piss ..
These people spend all day every day on this nonsense..


----------



## two sheds (Jan 21, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> OVER. TWO. FUCKING. HOURS. LONG.
> 
> Are you taking the urine therapy???


I don't care how long that is I'm not clicking it


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> And at another centre, they arrested the police
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306867




i'm not that big a fan of the police in general, but think that copper did well not to laugh at the twat...


----------



## Storm Fox (Jan 21, 2022)

I've looked a lot at SciManDan's youtube channel where he is debunking the Flat Earthers and other conspiracies, and a common theme running though them is no matter what evidence / proof is shown to the Flat Earthers they are not interested. The conspiracy is true and any evidence to the contrary is fake. 

E.g.
Flat Earther: See there are no flights going across the Southern Hemisphere as it's shorter to go North
Person: But look Qantas fly to from Sydney to Santiago (QF27 I think)
Flat Earther: But it doesn't fly every day and it's fake anyway.

Anti Vaxxers seem to be the nadir of this thought process.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Protesters at a vaccination centre. That copper isn't having any of their FOTL shit:



Thanks for the tip on that twitter account, it's wild.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Protesters at a vaccination centre. That copper isn't having any of their FOTL shit:



That's brilliant - good on the copper not taking any of their shit.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 21, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's brilliant - good on the copper not taking any of their shit.



It reminds me of the ending to Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

Hopefully by the end of 2022 they will go back to pointing at potholes in local rags ...
It's too much to hope that they get ostracised by sensible people ...


----------



## spitfire (Jan 21, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Thanks for the tip on that twitter account, it's wild.



I've wasted about half an hour of my life today watching these absolute buffoons make fools of themselves.

However after seeing the type of people in the majority of videos I am concerned that garden centres are becoming hubs of radicalisation and therefore "we" should probably invade/bomb/freedom them all.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

Someone should sent them a shitloads of green biros and cheap letter pads


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 21, 2022)

I feel sorry for a lot of them, just poor confused fuckers taken in by complete bullshit. i see some of those videos and think that’s someone’s mum accosting hospital staff with utter nonsense, imagine if that was a family member, not ashamed to humiliate themselves on camera because of going down an internet wormhole. It’s kind of tragic.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> And at another centre, they arrested the police
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 306867



Serious question - does anyone else find that one of the strangest things they've seen humans do? Genocide. Trying to _arrest the police. _Magical Crime Codes. Magic words. Nuremburg codes. Ordinary wellness mum type saying that Chris Copper is complicit in mass genocide?

It honestly leaves me speachless. Is it all unprecidented? What the actual fuck?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

it's a genuine question - is it just me who is just completly WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK when you see them speaking


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

the complete and utter total lack of intellectual humility is amazing. the lack of doubt.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

It's cargo cult-ism - whether they use the symbols of science or law...
None of them understand the shit they claim to believe - I would guess a lot of them are too scared to admit that in public ...

And then you get the ostensibly intelligent ones - like the Oxbridge educated lawyer who thought it OK to step way out of his area ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> None of them understand the shit they claim to believe - I would guess a lot of them are too scared to admit that in public ...
> 
> .


mate this is where i think you might be wrong - they really do think they understand these things. they really do think they can arrest a police officer.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

i won't prattle on but the Decoding the Guru's Joe - 200 million downloads a month - Rogan episodes are truly terrifying, if you like that sort of thing lol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> mate this is where i think you might be wrong - they really do think they understand these things. they really do think they can arrest a police officer.


But others have TOLD them that's what the bollocks means ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> But others have TOLD them that's what the bollocks means ...


of course. it's not like they've sat in teh british library for decades studying this stuff. they've read a few articles been sent to them and suddenly magic powers. again it's that lack of humility, astonishing. i've never seen hubris like it in my life time in the discourse. i guess it's always been there but the pandemic was the stick that prodded it into sight.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

the way he so formally reads out the magic words to teh copper 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

where was he gonna take him after he nicked him?? 🤣🤣🤣🤣

that's a 9/10 gentlegreen.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> the way he so formally reads out the magic words to teh copper 🤣🤣🤣


I know I spend far too much time in the company of (right wing) Americans online, but on my walk in the park earlier it struck me the patience of those police reminded me that there are good things still about living in the UK - they often seem to behave like social workers ....


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Serious question - does anyone else find that one of the strangest things they've seen humans do? Genocide. Trying to _arrest the police. _Magical Crime Codes. Magic words. Nuremburg codes. Ordinary wellness mum type saying that Chris Coper is complicit in mass genocide?
> 
> It honestly leaves me speachless. Is it all unprecidented? What the actual fuck?


'citizens arrests' have been banged on about by the loons for decades.


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> they often seem to behave like social workers ....


...yet they are all bastards.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

klang said:


> ...yet they are all bastards.


Selectively I suppose ...

But orders of magnitudes more predictable than the local cops in the Wild West ..


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2022)

klang said:


> 'citizens arrests' have been banged on about by the loons for decades.


however, with the seeming rise in loon numbers recently they are def getting more self confident and daring.


----------



## klang (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Selectively I suppose ...
> 
> But orders of magnitudes more predictable than the local cops in the Wild West ..


tbh if I was a cop I'd much rather police a football riot full of pissed up hools than a vaxx centre and all the loon cunts that come with it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

There's probably a handful of idiots who dream up this shit - the projects and the depositions are probably the equivalent of the Trump team's,  - probably a few idiots with law degrees, the minions just need to remember a few set phrases ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> There's probably a handful of idiots who dream up this shit - the projects and the depositions are probably the equivalent of the Trump team's,  - probably a few idiots with law degrees, the minions just need to remember a few set phrases ...


the wellness/"spirituality" world is a massively busy pipe line from waht i can tell.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 21, 2022)

They seem on the same level as those nutty glassy-eyed Christians stood around in a group in the city centre shouting about sodomy.  We walk wide because we’re scared that their complete lack of dignity and self-awareness is contagious.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

I just think it's what the internet "does" to some people. i am less persuaded by teh usual troupe of social and economic explanations. I think a lot of this is just pure alogrithym manifest.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

becoming the algorithym.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

I've been posting comedy shite on loons' Facebooks who've forwarded shite about Malone, graphine and Luciferase ... I found myself posting on Gov. Mike Huckabee's page earlier


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 21, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> of course. it's not like they've sat in teh british library for decades studying this stuff. they've read a few articles been sent to them and suddenly magic powers. again it's that lack of humility, astonishing. i've never seen hubris like it in my life time in the discourse. i guess it's always been there but the pandemic was the stick that prodded it into sight.



"I think we've all had enough of experts" 

This sort of sums it up. People are now free to believe anything they want in the face of all the evidence, because it's just ok to do thst now. Why should the view of any doctor /scientist /expert be more valid than mine? The fact that it's the opinion of almost all doctors that they're going against doesn't seem to trouble them


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

Im A dJ WhOsE OuTtHoUgHt GlObAl ScIeNce


----------



## NoXion (Jan 21, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> I just think it's what the internet "does" to some people. i am less persuaded by teh usual troupe of social and economic explanations. I think a lot of this is just pure alogrithym manifest.



These kind of cranks existed before the internet, and once the internet became more popular, they started congregating on USENET and later on web forums. But the advent of social media, along with the ability of its polarising and concentrating algorithms to create virtual bubble-worlds for people to live in vicariously, has explosively accelerated the ability of cranks to find each other and generate their own networks off the back of social media infrastructure. This created much more of a market for grifters and chancers to make money off these people. And now they're also being weaponised by various governments in an attempt to weaken and destroy the fabric of their enemies' societies.

I have a terrible feeling that this situation is going to get really ugly before substantive action is taken to address it.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 21, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> I feel sorry for a lot of them, just poor confused fuckers taken in by complete bullshit. i see some of those videos and think that’s someone’s mum accosting hospital staff with utter nonsense, imagine if that was a family member, not ashamed to humiliate themselves on camera because of going down an internet wormhole. It’s kind of tragic.



I did. I still feel sorry for their families and friends but I’ve lost any sympathy for them. They are filed in the same part of my mind as fascists and religious extremists. They are actively causing harm to people and I’ve run out of understanding. I understand where you’re coming from though.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

the last thing they want is us sheeps sympathy.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

annoys me sumwhat that the right wing press that has "largely" "most of teh time" been onside, onside meaning "covid is real and vaccinees work" havent kicked the utter shit out of them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> annoys me sumwhat that the right wing press that has "largely" "most of teh time" been onside, onside meaning "covid is real and vaccinees work" havent kicked the utter shit out of them.


They're hedging their bets - like all grifters ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> These kind of cranks existed before the internet, and once the internet became more popular, they started congregating on USENET and later on web forums. But the advent of social media, along with the ability of its polarising and concentrating algorithms to create virtual bubble-worlds for people to live in vicariously, has explosively accelerated the ability of cranks to find each other and generate their own networks off the back of social media infrastructure. This created much more of a market for grifters and chancers to make money off these people. And now they're also being weaponised by various governments in an attempt to weaken and destroy the fabric of their enemies' societies.
> 
> I have a terrible feeling that this situation is going to get really ugly before substantive action is taken to address it.


i still think this all started with trump's "fake news" memes. a turning point. he just used to say to anyone who disagreed with him "that's fake news" and i can remember feeling somethign change. somethign ripple through. it's grim. the people we see in these videos are just the tip of the spear, or tip of the iceburg. this stuff is counted by a better education system, a more equal society, educating children about how teh internet works, how it monitizes attention and emotion. i've already explained to my daughter what a "grifter is" "someone who uses provoking views over and over again so he can pay his mortgage." it's all capitalism once again init.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

you could argue what we are seeing is mass murder, or at best mass manslaughter. teh worst of the grifters' hands are dripping in blood.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

Look at this shite doing the rounds on Facebook ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 21, 2022)

the copper on his phone. red jacket comes up and says "are you going to arrest this officer?". copper looking at his phone looks up: "absoloutly not", and carries on looking at his phone. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## NoXion (Jan 21, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> i still think this all started with trump's "fake news" memes. a turning point. he just used to say to anyone who disagreed with him "that's fake news" and i can remember feeling somethign change. somethign ripple through. it's grim. the people we see in these videos are just the tip of the spear, or tip of the iceburg. this stuff is counted by a better education system, a more equal society, educating children about how teh internet works, how it monitizes attention and emotion. i've already explained to my daughter what a "grifter is" "someone who uses provoking views over and over again so he can pay his mortgage." it's all capitalism once again init.



I don't think that's where it started, although it was an important turning point. Remember that Trump had to campaign for both the Republican leadership and the Presidential elections. I think social media, particularly Facebook, had an import role to play in both of those races. I believe that Trump's previous experience in the Apprentice (US) set him up perfectly for his run. I don't know if the likes of Cambridge Analytica and the Russian Internet Research Agency had a hand in it, but in retrospect it certainly seems plausible.

Plus of course, the US public has long been primed for this kind of assault (and I do believe it is a kind of assault against them, from enemies both internal and external) by long-standing issues with education, de-industrialisation, and widening wealth gaps. The US health insurance system in particular deserves singling out as contributing massively to the current mess, which includes a bunch of scammers and true believers pushing all kinds of alt-med rubbish.

Improving education, making society more equitable and educating people from a young age about sundry scams would certainly do much to heal such weeping sores in the body politic, but it honestly seems less like a disease, and more like a harmful addiction. There are powerful interests who simply don't _want_ the masses to be better prepared to intellectually defend themselves, because taking advantage is how they acquire and maintain their wealth and social capital.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> . The US health insurance system in particular deserves singling out as contributing massively to the current mess, which includes a bunch of scammers and true believers pushing all kinds of alt-med rubbish.


The US healthcare system is why there is so much cynicism directed at drug companies, scientists and medical staff. None are seen to be acting altruistically because most of the time they aren’t. It’s very different to this country but I think a lot of people have picked up the same attitude because stuff spreads across borders on the internet.

I find it interesting that the meme below is very popular with right-wing antivaxx berks on Facebook, worth pointing out that in much of the world it is ’free’ due to the demonic evil of socialised healthcare, and maybe they should give it a go.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 21, 2022)

It almost makes makes me want to return to Facebook and argue the point. Almost. But then I remember that it would be fucking pointless.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> It almost makes makes me want to return to Facebook and argue the point. Almost. But then I remember that it would be fucking pointless.


It's gotten me down over the past 24 hours. I've been arguing with an antivax religious nut *nurse *who posted shit about ethylene oxide in test swabs ...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 21, 2022)

I don’t argue with them on the internet. I do take pleasure in removing every single sticker I see when I’m out on a walkabout though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 21, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I don’t argue with them on the internet. I do take pleasure in removing every single sticker I see when I’m out on a walkabout though.


Well that at least is not an issue where I live - all the stickers are "kill the bill" and "clear the Colston four"


----------



## Cloo (Jan 21, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't think that's where it started, although it was an important turning point. Remember that Trump had to campaign for both the Republican leadership and the Presidential elections. I think social media, particularly Facebook, had an import role to play in both of those races. I believe that Trump's previous experience in the Apprentice (US) set him up perfectly for his run. I don't know if the likes of Cambridge Analytica and the Russian Internet Research Agency had a hand in it, but in retrospect it certainly seems plausible.


'Alternative facts' - always sends a chill through me, that phrase.

The thing is everyone wants to be 'smart', everyone wants to be in control. Conspiracy gives people that. It's not incompetence, it's not the burgeoning of a virus that governments couldn't be bothered to see coming, no, it must be a plan  and only you, lowly you, who 'the Elite' looks down upon, has the answer and has seen through their plot. You are special and smart!

I don't particularly argue with these guys online - they'll have made up their mind that I am brainwashed, scared, obeying orders etc, and nothing I can say will change that and I don't really care what some random person on the internet thinks of me. I will engage if people start using Nazi analogies because I think most of that comes from a place of ignorance and I treasure a vague hope that if people are calmly and non-insultingly explained to  how inappropriate it is, they might at least stop and think for a moment. Because I don't want people to go around thinking of the Holocaust as this vague 'Big Bad Thing that was bad and if I don't like something it's like the Nazis' - I want people to know it affected real people, to whom genuinely appalling things happened and still affects real people alive today (like me). Also my mother grew up in genuine Police State so I have a fairly realistic idea that, however bad things are in general, COVID rules do not amount to that either.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> This is apparently the guy in the red
> 
> View attachment 306870
> 
> ...


I liked him better in the 51st state.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Dave is an auto-urinophagist





Pee is a surprisingly useful and hygenic/environmentlly-friendly bodily byproduct.  Maybe it should be considered aside from the Antivaxers?


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Pee is a surprisingly useful and hygenic/environmentlly-friendly bodily byproduct.  Maybe it should be considered aside from the Antivaxers?


There was an Indian prime minister who was famous for advocating drinking your own piss. I only know this because an old landlord of mine used to brag about having once met him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2022)

Is there a book or decent online article that explains wtf these people are about?
The faith in an ancient set of laws that somehow trump actual law, despite there being not one record of these nonsense legal challenges ever working. The motivation behind stirring up fear of getting a mild vaccination that has never previously bothered people when they’ve gone on holiday or had children. Are the people leading on this sincere or are they just one the make? Or is it a mix of both like some religious charlatans who end up as cult leaders? 
Should all blame be laid at the internet’s door and social media sending them into echo spirals that confirm their ever radicalising bias? 
Should we have lessons in schools to counteract this shit, to teach kids how to critically evaluate what they read online, to detect agendas, well- and badly-sourced information, to teach at least a general understanding of scientific method? 
These are the sorts of things that they teach pupils in schools good or well-funded enough to employ a qualified librarian (look, here’s me furthering a not-so-hidden-agenda!)


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Should we have lessons in schools to counteract this shit, to teach kids how to critically evaluate what they read online, to detect agendas, well- and badly-sourced information, to teach at least a general understanding of scientific method?
> These are the sorts of things that they teach pupils in schools good or well-funded enough to employ a qualified librarian (look, here’s me furthering a not-so-hidden-agenda!)


Definitely.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Should all blame be laid at the internet’s door and social media sending them into echo spirals that confirm their ever radicalising bias?


Not all blame, but the internet and social media has no doubt made things worse. Although the ruling class (who control the media and education system and the internet etc) have never wanted people to truly question things and have real critical thinking skills and have ensured that most people, especially working class people (and unfortunately most of these people seem to be working class), are de-educated, so that doesn't help - and no doubt to some people this makes me come across like a conspiracy theorist


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Vaccine resistance has a long history and quite a lot of it was from the days before many people had the right to vote - so it was seen as yet another imposition ...

These days I see resistance to face coverings as the real low-hanging fruit ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Anti-vaxxer attempts to hand ‘legal notice of liability’ at Watford vaccine site
					

An anti-vaxxer has said it is time to go “back to the drawing board” after she attempted to hand a “legal notice of liability” at a Watford…




					www.watfordobserver.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Lisa Jane Waters
					

Lisa Jane Waters is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Lisa Jane Waters and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Cornwall school and NHS bomb hoax man jailed
					

He told a school there were multiple devices that would detonate randomly.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Cornwall school and NHS bomb hoax man jailed
> 
> 
> He told a school there were multiple devices that would detonate randomly.
> ...


Hadn't heard about the bomb threats but that's the cunt who vandalized the centre I went to


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Cornwall school and NHS bomb hoax man jailed
> 
> 
> He told a school there were multiple devices that would detonate randomly.
> ...



"Anti-vax terrorist 'not an anti-vaxxer per se,' court told"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Hadn't heard about the bomb threats but that's the cunt who vandalized the centre I went to


Not many residential properties on that road ...





__





						Radnor Rd · Redruth
					

Redruth




					www.google.com
				






"apology" posted 23rd November


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2022)

Concerned about health of young people. 
Proceeds to threaten to bomb school.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Concerned about health of young people.
> Proceeds to threaten to bomb school.


His FB and Twatter claim he works in education ...
I doubt that will be open to him now - even teaching surfing to kids ... or even working in the surf shop ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Not all blame, but the internet and social media has no doubt made things worse. Although the ruling class (who control the media and education system) have never wanted people to truly question things and have real critical thinking skills and have ensured that that most people, especially working class people (and unfortunately most of these people seem to be working class), are de-educated, so that doesn't help - and no doubt to some people makes me come across like a conspiracy theorist





gentlegreen said:


> Lisa Jane Waters
> 
> 
> Lisa Jane Waters is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Lisa Jane Waters and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.
> ...



Are you inviting people to doxx this person? Not sure that’s a good idea


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you inviting people to doxx this person? Not sure that’s a good idea


Her details are all over the Internet. She has TWO FB accounts and wants to be famous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Her details are all over the Internet. She has TWO FB accounts and wants to be famous.


So why help her


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

I have a "project" antivaxxer on Paltalk - spent every waking hour pasting all the standard crap from Bitch shoot etc ... a friend of theirs says they were fairly OK before covid.
I recorded all the crazy shit they posted in my room and via PMs until I got fed up and blocked them.

They pleaded with me the other day to take down the profile post I had made with them all ...
I wish I'd captured the photo of mine they had for a while labelled "triple-vaxxed moron" - in the unlikely event that what I've done is against PT TOS ... but the stuff they posted probably IS - though it's fairly "normal" for PT.

My idea was that these people don't get reminded of the crazy stuff they posted and how it must appear to others ..

Lately they've been online a lot less ...



This was all I could fit into an image - there's masses more  ....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> "Anti-vax terrorist 'not an anti-vaxxer per se,' court told"



Quite a lot of them seem to have developed a disliking for being called anti-vaxers don't they. Or I've definitely noticed it more recently. It's a bit odd tbh - if you don't want to be called an anti-vaxer get a new hobby other than ranting about vaccines perhaps.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

that's not new though - I went on one forum a year or two ago and 'antivaxxer' was banned by the mods because antivaxxers had objected and said it was an insult


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> that's not new though - I went on one forum a year or two ago and 'antivaxxer' was banned by the mods because antivaxxers had objected and said it was an insult


Maybe they didn't like the connotations of "anti". Perhaps we should call them "pro-unnecessary death people"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Maybe they didn't like the connotations of "anti". Perhaps we should call them "pro-unnecessary death people"


Or pro-covid/pro-virus..


----------



## NoXion (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm fond of "pro-plague", myself. The alliteration is nice and plosive.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Lisa Jane Waters
> 
> 
> Lisa Jane Waters is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Lisa Jane Waters and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.
> ...



There's just something highly amusing to me about the fact she's there with all her papers, glasses on and being uber serious only to have it all completely undermined by the fact she's got pink hair and is chatting pure, unadulterated horse shit but with all the certainty of a highly trained lawyer.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> There's just something highly amusing to me about the fact she's there with all her papers, glasses on and being uber serious only to have it all completely undermined by the fact she's got pink hair and is chatting pure, unadulterated horse shit but with all the certainty of a highly trained trained lawyer.


It's like watching a kid pretending to be a train driver.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

She reminds me a bit of a video made by a chemtrailer with a similar accent - I've been trying to relocate recently ...

Chemtrails and HAARP ... those halcyon days ...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Lisa Jane Waters
> 
> 
> Lisa Jane Waters is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Lisa Jane Waters and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.
> ...



"Looks like we're gonna have to go back to the drawing board".

Scratches head.

Funny that. Almost like what these loonspuds believe is an utter load of shite.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> She reminds me a bit of a video made by a chemtrailer with a similar accent - I've been trying to relocate recently ...
> 
> Chemtrails and HAARP ... those halcyon days ...


Oh I remember HAARP! That's the thing government uses to create tornados as a pretext to taking the guns away or summit? Halcyon days indeed.


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> There's just something highly amusing to me about the fact she's there with all her papers, glasses on and being uber serious only to have it all completely undermined by the fact she's got pink hair and is chatting pure, unadulterated horse shit but with all the certainty of a highly trained lawyer.


Not sure what having pink hair has got to do with anything.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 22, 2022)

Vice covers the "crime number" here









						Anti-Vaxxers Think a 9-Digit Code Shows Vaccine Sites Are Criminal. It Doesn’t.
					

Anti-vaxxers are storming COVID vaccination sites across the UK, citing a number they believe references a police investigation into the country's vaccine rollout.




					www.google.com


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

> The number “6029679/21” has become widely referenced by the anti-lockdown movement and conspiracy theorists online. Jennifer Arcuri, the alleged ex-lover of British Prime Minister Boris Johnson, tweeted the CRN out earlier this month, with a message reading: “Call the police. Shut it ALL DOWN. And whoever doesn’t, will be reported. Sorry not sorry.”


Well who'd have thought an ex-lover of Boris Johnson would turn out to be a loon


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2022)

And they are out in London again today, and "around the world"...
My acquaintance believe the lifting of restrictions in the UK is because of his brave demonstrating throughout...
The delusion is deep in him.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 22, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> And they are out in London again today, and "around the world"...
> My acquaintance believe the lifting of restrictions in the UK is because of his brave demonstrating throughout...
> The delusion is deep in him.


I know it is wrong but I think the fact that lifting the restrictions will be victory for these cunts pisses me of more than Johnson going fuck it a few hundred (thousand? More?) more dead is less important than me staying in my job.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 22, 2022)

emanymton said:


> I know it is wrong but I think the fact that lifting the restrictions will be victory for these cunts pisses me of more than Johnson going fuck it a few hundred (thousand? More?) more dead is less important than me staying in my job.



Thing is they're so desperate to be oppressed they don't seem to have actually noticed that.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 22, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Thing is they're so desperate to be oppressed they don't seem to have actually noticed that.


There is that.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2022)

I wonder what the grifters will move on to next - they'll hardly want to waste all that attention on themselves.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I wonder what the grifters will move on to next - they'll hardly want to waste all that attention on themselves.



Climate change seems to be the next ‘big one’ from what I’ve seen so far. Fuck knows what shite they’re gonna come out with on that one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I wonder what the grifters will move on to next - they'll hardly want to waste all that attention on themselves.


There's plenty to choose from ...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 22, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I wonder what the grifters will move on to next - they'll hardly want to waste all that attention on themselves.


Great Reset encompasses everything neatly.


N_igma said:


> Climate change seems to be the next ‘big one’ from what I’ve seen so far. Fuck knows what shite they’re gonna come out with on that one.


Well yes, just like lockdowns it impiges on their "freedom" to not do the right thing.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 22, 2022)

This... this should really not have to be fact checked for anyone.









						Met Police has not launched an investigation into the Covid-19 vaccine programme - Full Fact
					

Posts on Facebook falsely claim that the Metropolitan Police is investigating the Covid-19 vaccine programme.




					fullfact.org


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Oh Danny, it's all going a bit Pete Tong ...





__





						Danny Rampling -
					






					amateuratplay.com


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

Sue said:


> Not sure what having pink hair has got to do with anything.


Because I find people being serious when they have mad hair colours kinda funny. More so when what they're saying seriously is complete batshit.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> There's plenty to choose from ...
> 
> View attachment 307006 View attachment 307005


Yes! Where is the image you attached from? Looks amazing! I'd like that on my wall for a laugh


----------



## Cloo (Jan 22, 2022)

Actually grownups believing that 'the vaccine' can be 'under criminal investigation'.

That's not how crime works. You can't charge a medical intervention with a crime.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yes! Where is the image you attached from? Looks amazing! I'd like that on my wall for a laugh


Cardboard boy came from here :- Piers Corbyn detained as 14 arrested in chaotic Bristol anti-lockdown protests

chart came from whatsapp but I can't find it at the moment ... but I found it here ...


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Actually grownups believing that 'the vaccine' can be 'under criminal investigation'.
> 
> That's not how crime works. You can't charge a medical intervention with a crime.


What the loonies do is to start from the conclusion they wish to have (vaccines R BAAD), and cherrypick stuff which supports that conclusion. And the further they go into the cherry picking, the loonier it looks to us...even though to them they have constructed a logical edifice which confirms itself.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> I feel sorry for a lot of them, just poor confused fuckers taken in by complete bullshit. i see some of those videos and think that’s someone’s mum accosting hospital staff with utter nonsense, imagine if that was a family member, not ashamed to humiliate themselves on camera because of going down an internet wormhole. It’s kind of tragic.


This has crossed my mind too. 

The ring leaders exploiting and preying on the vulnerable who will lose jobs, friends, relationships. Once you’ve started down the wormhole can you get out again? 

Same as any other cult really.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>



It's glorious in its unhingendness.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> This has crossed my mind too.
> 
> The ring leaders exploiting and preying on the vulnerable who will lose jobs, friends, relationships. Once you’ve started down the wormhole can you get out again?
> 
> Same as any other cult really.


You can get out again but it depends how far you go. I briefly fell a little way into 9/11 theories, especially when I saw the loose change film, and started listening to Icke thinking there may be something to it. Approximately a month after I started university I dismissed it all for the bollocks it is.

I do think only those who are a little way in can be brought back. Many are literally too far gone and it's a little bit of a worry, especially in America where q anon types are very active in grass roots republican politics.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Before I found myself confronting conspiracy theorists, it was creationists .. and thinking about it, I feel similarly about the way both groups trivialise the true wonder of everything...
And of course the modern day conspiracy theorists miss the elephant in the room while they're looking for the ridiculous ...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2022)

the difficult to reach and notoriously shy anti-vaxx community…


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Because *I find people being serious when they have mad hair colours kinda funny*. More so when what they're saying seriously is complete batshit.


So that's your prejudice/issue.


----------



## keybored (Jan 22, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh Danny, it's all going a bit Pete Tong ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was reading a thread elsewhere about Danny Rambling and nearly choked laughing when someone described him as "the Balearic Lee Hurst".


----------



## keybored (Jan 22, 2022)

A classic.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 22, 2022)

Cloo said:


> Actually grownups believing that 'the vaccine' can be 'under criminal investigation'.
> 
> That's not how crime works. You can't charge a medical intervention with a crime.


Little tiny handcuffs to arrest the virus.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

Sue said:


> So that's your prejudice/issue.


It's fucking hair dye


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> It's fucking hair dye


Well quite. But you're the one who seems to have an issue with it for some strange reason. 


Doctor Carrot said:


> Because *I find people being serious when they have mad hair colours kinda funny. *More so when what they're saying seriously is complete batshit.


Maybe it's time to broaden your horizons.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2022)

keybored said:


> A classic.
> 
> View attachment 307057


I notice it’s been liked by Billie Ray Martin. Perhaps as Danny’s wife doesn’t seem to like him anymore, he can put his loving arms around her instead


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2022)

Plenty of lawyers with dyed hair.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2022)

And Doctors.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well quite. But you're the one who seems to have an issue with it for some strange reason.
> 
> Maybe it's time to broaden your horizons.


Why not start a thread called 'Do you have issues with people who dye their hair?' I won't reply because I couldn't give a toss about what people do with their hair but at least talking about hair dye would be more relevant on that thread than it is on this one.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> And Doctors.


Really? I never knew that! Are there doctors who drink alcohol too? And smoke?


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Plenty of lawyers with dyed hair.


I know one with turquoise hair, an engineer with blue hair, another with green and a third with pink. Strangely enough their 'mad hair colours  haven't affected their intelligence or critical thinking abilities.


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Why not start a thread called 'Do you have issues with people who dye their hair?' I won't reply because I couldn't give a toss about what people do with their hair but at least talking about hair dye would be more relevant on that thread than it is on this one.


You were the one who rather bizarrely brought it up in the first place. 🤣


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

Sue said:


> You were the one who rather bizarrely brought it up in the first place. 🤣


I mentioned it as a passing comment. I also knew someone on urban would get on their high horse about it. Congratulations it was you


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2022)

I just showed my bigoted arse in passing.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2022)

Why are you all getting so het up about it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2022)

I knew this would happen. I am very clever.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 22, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I just showed my bigoted arse in passing.


It's fucking hair dye.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 22, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> It's fucking hair dye.


A small thing to judge someone on, you think?


----------



## Sue (Jan 22, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> It's fucking hair dye.


Yes, we know that. Weird you made a deal of it in the first place.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 22, 2022)

Live and let dye 🤷


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2022)

Color me hair: badd?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2022)

dye another day


----------



## Raheem (Jan 23, 2022)

Tint worth worrying about.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2022)

Let's get back to Q


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 23, 2022)

Hell toupee


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hell toupee



when the fiddler stops...


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well quite. But you're the one who seems to have an issue with it for some strange reason.
> 
> Maybe it's time to broaden your horizons.


You're the one who leapt on the bit about the pink hair dye, and hasn't stopped going on about it since.

Yeah, OK, there's a bit of a stereotypical judgement there, but he was talking about someone who was patently not a lawyer pretending to be one and the comment only mentions the hair colour in passing as one of the things that makes her not look like a lawyer - "all completely undermined by the fact she's got pink hair and is chatting pure, unadulterated horse shit but with all the certainty of a highly trained lawyer".

Personally, I think you're seeing discrimination where it doesn't exist, at least in this particular case.

Had the pretend-lawyer been one of the equally peculiar-looking men in these rabbles that are going round serving notice on people, there would no doubt have been some characteristic of their appearance, maybe straggly beards, that was equally incongruous with the notion of their being a lawyer.

Straggly beards and pink hair may not automatically mean that someone isn't a lawyer, but in combination with the other aspects of their behaviour, it hardly lends much credence to that idea. And the whole point of this is idiots assuming positions of authority they clearly lack, and lack the capability to even successfully pretend to have. 

Personally, I never noticed that the hair was pink - I thought it was grey. And the knowledge that her hair was pink rather than grey doesn't lower my opinion of her at all, given that the performance was still, as I described it earlier, like watching a child pretending to drive a train. The idea that she'd do that with pink hair does rather confirm her total lack of self-awareness, though - if she ever hoped she'd persuade people she did know what she was talking about, the pink hair definitely wasn't going to help, no matter how right-on you might want to insist people on Urban describe her.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2022)

Has anyone mentioned the barrister upthread who was offering support to the loons in the street while wearing wig and gown ... somewhat like the Internet doctors wearing a white coat and especially a stethoscope ?


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

existentialist said:


> You're the one who leapt on the bit about the pink hair dye, and hasn't stopped going on about it since.
> 
> Yeah, OK, there's a bit of a stereotypical judgement there, but he was talking about someone who was patently not a lawyer pretending to be one and the comment only mentions the hair colour in passing as one of the things that makes her not look like a lawyer - "all completely undermined by the fact she's got pink hair and is chatting pure, unadulterated horse shit but with all the certainty of a highly trained lawyer".
> 
> ...


Oh dear! I thought the principle of attacking people's views/actions rather than how they look was pretty well established round here. 

You also seem to have pretty fixed (and dare I say, old-fashioned?) Ideas of what a lawyer should or does look like..? Strangely enough, they come in all shapes and sizes and with various hair colours.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Oh dear! I thought the principle of attacking people's views/actions rather than how they look was pretty well established round here.
> 
> You also seem to have pretty fixed (and dare I say, old-fashioned?) Ideas of what a lawyer should or does look like..? Strangely enough, they come in all shapes and sizes and with various hair colours.


You're missing the point. You've made the hair colour thing a big deal, while completely ignoring the context of the argument. 

And, while I can't speak for Doctor Carrot, I can tell you on your own behalf that your attempts to read *my *mind are failing miserably


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

existentialist said:


> You're missing the point. You've made the hair colour thing a big deal, while completely ignoring the context of the argument.


My point is that mentioning someone's appearance (whether it be their hair colour, teeth, weight or whatever else) should have no place in the argument at all. 


existentialist said:


> And, while I can't speak for Doctor Carrot, I can tell you on your own behalf that your attempts to read *my *mind are failing miserably


Oh, I would never try to read you mind. Didn't need to tbh.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> My point is that mentioning someone's appearance (whether it be their hair colour, teeth, weight or whatever else) should have no place in the argument at all.
> 
> Oh, I would never try to read you mind. Didn't need to tbh.


And right there's your mistake. You've already decided you *know* what other people are thinking. Nice one.


----------



## Sue (Jan 23, 2022)

existentialist said:


> And right there's your mistake. You've already decided you *know* what other people are thinking. Nice one.


Well if you will write stuff down... 🤣 

Anyway, no interest in continuing this.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well if you will write stuff down... 🤣
> 
> Anyway, no interest in continuing this.


Let us be grateful for small mercies.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 23, 2022)

Sue said:


> Well if you will write stuff down... 🤣
> 
> Anyway, no interest in continuing this.


For the record I mentioned the hair colour because it is kinda funny to me people with shocking pink hair, blue etc being serious. By funny I mean for about 3 seconds, like a little chuckle. Not because I think they're stupid, that their arguments are invalid, that they shouldn't have pink hairor whatever (I myself have had various colours in the past) I just think the juxtaposition between the two is amusing. That's it. 

I also find it funny that on a thread (or it may have been the other one) where people who clearly have mental health issues have been laughed at and on a forum where people regularly have wank fantasies about stringing people up who are politically opposed to them, hair dye is where you make your stand but hey ho, it's one of the many reasons to love urban. 

More than happy for all this to dye down now though.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 23, 2022)

I’d be very surprised if hair dye was common amongst solicitors tbh it’s a pretty conservative industry. And unfortunately impressions do matter, rightly or wrongly.


----------



## keybored (Jan 23, 2022)

Times have clearly moved on since the dark days when Urban would laugh mercilessly about Agassi's mullet wig.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 23, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’d be very surprised if hair dye was common amongst solicitors tbh it’s a pretty conservative industry. And unfortunately impressions do matter, rightly or wrongly.



I think it's probably rare enough to make it a poor choice for somebody trying to impersonate a lawyer, anyway.


----------



## rekil (Jan 23, 2022)

Govt ends restrictions on Friday.  









						Martin hails a 'good day' as most restrictions to end
					

Taoiseach Micheál Martin has confirmed the lifting of nearly all Covid-19 restrictions from 6am Saturday.




					www.rte.ie
				




Loons have a shamble against restrictions on Saturday. 









						Anti-restrictions protest held in Dublin city centre
					

Around 1,000 people gathered at the Garden of Remembrance in Dublin city centre calling for the end of all Covid-19 restrictions and the end of masks for children in schools.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## nogojones (Jan 23, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> It's fucking hair dye.


This isn't the hill you wanna dye on


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I’d be very surprised if hair dye was common amongst solicitors tbh it’s a pretty conservative industry. And unfortunately impressions do matter, rightly or wrongly.



Loads of people dye their hair to hide the grey, men and women. I bet there's fucktons of solicitors with a bit of colour in their barnet.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 23, 2022)

Blue rinse wouldn't be at all unbelievable


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 23, 2022)

Last week Jeanette Archer announced the next action in her campaign against the VIP Lizard Paedos.
A visit to Waddesdon Manor, a National Trust property that was built by Baron Ferdinand de Rothschild.







Can't help feeling there might be some subtext to this but I can't quite put my finger on it. 

Archer's previous marches have had secondary targets. Reportedly she announced this one would too, and one of her genius followers apparently let slip that it was a vaccination centre.

Sadly the day did not go to plan. Entertaining twitter thread here from someone who followed the live feeds and the videos posted to Facebook by attendees, and the commentary and encouragement from their online supporters. Link to twitter thread. Archived here as a web page.

Archer and her unpleasant partner were arrested on the way there. The person who mentioned the plan to go on to a vaccination centre also didn't arrive, but instead spent his afternoon live streaming footage of the police car following him. Still, never mind, there was a speech from Danny Rampling.

🤣


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Loads of people dye their hair to hide the grey, men and women. I bet there's fucktons of solicitors with a bit of colour in their barnet.


I would definitely go for colour rather than artifice ... I'm sometimes annoyed with young people dyeing their hair faux-grey - perhaps they think it gives them gravitas ...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I would definitely go for colour rather than artifice ... I'm sometimes annoyed with young people dyeing their hair faux-grey - perhaps they think it gives them gravitas ...


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 23, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I would definitely go for colour rather than artifice ... I'm sometimes annoyed with young people dyeing their hair faux-grey - perhaps they think it gives them gravitas ...


I just waited until I had enough grey I could stop dying it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2022)

I went from pony tail to buzz-cutting once I started thinning on top and before the grey fully set in.
The facial hair is a bit Werthers Original if I let it go too long ...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 23, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Last week Jeanette Archer announced the next action in her campaign against the VIP Lizard Paedos.
> A visit to Waddesdon Manor, a National Trust property that was built by Baron Ferdinand de Rothschild.
> 
> 
> ...


Speak of themselves in the third person, like she is a ...


gentlegreen said:


> I would definitely go for colour rather than artifice ... I'm sometimes annoyed with young people dyeing their hair faux-grey - perhaps they think it gives them gravitas ...


tbf it quite suits some (younger) people


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 23, 2022)

Great find Lurdan


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2022)

I wonder if the UK Royal nonsense gets considerably down-sized once Andrew is banged-up and post Liz, the SRA thing will have less traction in the UK ...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 23, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Loads of people dye their hair to hide the grey, men and women. I bet there's fucktons of solicitors with a bit of colour in their barnet.



Lol. Yeah that was what was being discussed.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 23, 2022)

oh no, how awful etc etc


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 23, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> oh no, how awful etc etc



Presumably the death can be used to reinforce the conspiracy theory as he was trying to speak the truth etc


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 23, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> oh no, how awful etc etc



Hoist by own petard.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Presumably the death can be used to reinforce the conspiracy theory as he was trying to speak the truth etc


There is that, but maybe some people are just too far gone. Him still living would also be proof.

Objectively, we are down one neo-Nazi though.


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 23, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> There is that, but maybe some people are just too far gone. Him still living would also be proof.
> 
> Objectively, we are down one neo-Nazi though.


Would be nice if the rest followed in quick succession.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 24, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> oh no, how awful etc etc




When the trash takes itself out.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 24, 2022)

Oi Polloi are going to need another verse for their Ian Stuart song.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2022)

Someone with painted on eyebrows came in to ‘order all the books on common law and the Magna Carta’. I ordered 4 ancient academic books for them. I doubt they’ll get through them


----------



## LDC (Jan 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone with painted on eyebrows came in to ‘order all the books on common law and the Magna Carta’. I ordered 4 ancient academic books for them. I doubt they’ll get through them



You should have said some men in black suits came and removed them all recently.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 24, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> oh no, how awful etc etc



So far I've been pretty disappointed by covid's lack of populist politician scalps but this one helps make up for that.


----------



## andysays (Jan 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone with painted on eyebrows came in to ‘order all the books on common law and the Magna Carta’. I ordered 4 ancient academic books for them. I doubt they’ll get through them


Is the fact that they had "painted on eyebrows" actually relevant to this story?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> Is the fact that they had "painted on eyebrows" actually relevant to this story?


Round 2! Fight!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 24, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Round 2! Fight!



What colour was their hair?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Someone with painted on eyebrows came in to ‘order all the books on common law and the Magna Carta’. I ordered 4 ancient academic books for them. I doubt they’ll get through them


Did you scan their chip?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2022)

I was listening to Rumpole a lot during the summer and the key thing about him is he "doesn't know much actual law .." .
As someone who hasn't read a book in many years, it makes my head hurt when I see how apparently simple things can be made to fill whole books ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> Is the fact that they had "painted on eyebrows" actually relevant to this story?


Perhaps dunno maybe


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2022)

I suspect it's an over-simplification, but we must admit - not least because of our grouchy middle-ageness that we make judgements - we predict by the way people present themselves - plus the context - we triage them into possible friend, foe or whatever ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2022)

I confess I requested "Spycatcher" from the local library when it first came out - perhaps for vaguely "political" reasons -  ... I did actually find some of the analogue radio techniques interesting ... this was pre-Internet times ..

I actually bought *The Satanic Verses *on principle but couldn't get through the first chapter ...


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 24, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I confess I requested "Spycatcher" from the local library when it first came out - perhaps for vaguely "political" reasons -  ... I did actually find some of the analogue radio techniques interesting ... this was pre-Internet times ..


Were you wearing a bronco hat at the time?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Were you wearing a bronco hat at the time?


Far too long ago to remember ... In recent times I had cause to spend a fair bit of time in a university library - but only because the books had largely been replaced with PCs and it was my job to service them ...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 24, 2022)

andysays said:


> Is the fact that they had "painted on eyebrows" actually relevant to this story?



He's checking their browsing history


----------



## pogofish (Jan 24, 2022)

Can anyone make head or arse of what this particular fucknugget is on about?



> DELTA, the Triangle OMICRON the eye...Eye in the Triangle the ill uminati all seeing all controlling eye? Omicron: Soul Dest royer Omicron is the Phoe nic ian A in "Eye"; the Eye of Hor us. Omicron is Zero seen in Zo ro aster "Undiluted Star" aka Bl ack Star/Bl ack Sun, the missing Vowel in G-D used by Rab bis to designate their false god YH WH (Sat an), the Crown/Halo and Ser pent eating its own tail. O-micron "small/micro" and O-mega "Large/Vast" is seen in Gravity, the Force giving Mass to Matter on the Micro level .. you awake yet?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2022)

> you awake yet?



not after that, no


----------



## existentialist (Jan 24, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Can anyone make head or arse of what this particular fucknugget is on about?


CFY


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2022)

Why conspiracists are linking the Omicron variant to the Illuminati - Full Fact
					

Some dubious linguistics are being used to link the extinct secret society to the new Covid-19 variant.




					fullfact.org


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 24, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Can anyone make head or arse of what this particular fucknugget is on about?


I suspect this is probably a creationist.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 24, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I suspect this is probably a creationist.


I think that's the least of their problems


----------



## two sheds (Jan 24, 2022)

You can see the attraction for them though - they're at the very front of understanding the conspiracy that's going on right in front of people. Unique and fundamental research to enlighten the people following them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 24, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think that's the least of their problems


A massive symptom more like.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 24, 2022)

An outstanding (and informative) rant about 'Yellow star' bastards. Contains some stories about bravery under the Nazis that I'd never heard before.









						Antivaxx Holocaust
					

Vaccine protests, yellow stars, and an inoculation of historical reality




					theswordandthesandwich.substack.com


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 24, 2022)

None of you will ever understand the pure insight these people behold until you have educated yourself 

The Illuminatus! Trilogy

Only then will you realise that Elon Musk is really Hagbard Celine and Boris fucks a big golden apple with a quite hairy part every night and that hairy part really is Priti Patel.

See the fnords people before it's too late..


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> See the fnords people before it's too late..


FTFY


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 24, 2022)

fnord fnord fnord fnord fnord


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 24, 2022)

Him, Noel Edmonds and that cunt off Coronation Street should have their own show where they can chat shit with each other and we all laugh.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 24, 2022)

Rock Against Racism was created in response to Clapton's "wogs out, keep Britain white" rant, maybe its time for Rock Against Conspiraloonery.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 25, 2022)

Tunes against loons


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 25, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Rock Against Racism was created in response to Clapton's "wogs out, keep Britain white" rant, maybe its time for Rock Against Conspiraloonery.


Just read about that and I never new that about EC.  Always found him to be a bit up his own arse anyway but little less time for him after reading that given his art was built on the back of the black musicians that pioneered the music he is so well known for.


----------



## Anju (Jan 25, 2022)

elbows said:


>



Maybe Neil Young can add him to the list of people to be kicked off Spotify.








						Neil Young demands Spotify remove his music over Joe Rogan vaccine misinformation
					

‘They can have Rogan or Young. Not both,’ writes musician in an open letter to his management that has since been taken down from his website




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 25, 2022)

Have we had this yet? The belittling arrogance of this woman  with purple hair is incredible.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 25, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Have we had this yet? The belittling arrogance of this woman  with purple hair is incredible.





That type of behaviour is illegal in Canada.

Maybe you guys should pass something similar....


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 26, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Have we had this yet? The belittling arrogance of this woman  with purple hair is incredible.



I like the fact the video ends with the capped guy saying they have been totally ignord by anyone there for their jab


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 26, 2022)

I laughed my arse off when she said 'I was at Sandringham' whilst brandishing a picture of her at Sandringham. 







And when she said she out ranked the police officer 😂


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 26, 2022)

What is the 'are you standing under your oath?' crap these freeman types always bollock on about?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2022)

I liked the "they're all in their little bubble" that he said, too, from in his little bubble


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 26, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I liked the "they're all in their little bubble" that he said, too, from in his little bubble


It's so cringeworthy it could easily be mistaken for some sort of satirical mockumentary.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 26, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> That type of behaviour is illegal in Canada.
> 
> Maybe you guys should pass something similar....



I'm neither a police-person or a lawyer, but England does have "breach of the peace" (think there was something further back on this thread where police said they would nick twats for breach of the peace if they didn't shut up and bugger off - or words to that effect)


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm neither a police-person or a lawyer, but England does have "breach of the peace" (think there was something further back on this thread where police said they would nick twats for breach of the peace if they didn't shut up and bugger off - or words to that effect)




Then why was the woman in the video not arrested or escorted out and given a fine?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 26, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> Then why was the woman in the video not arrested or escorted out and given a fine?



Because it's not North Korea, you goddam commie


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2022)

You're fooling yourself mate


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 26, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> Then why was the woman in the video not arrested or escorted out and given a fine?


If you watch the video the coppers said something like 'you've made your point you can either leave now or we do it the hard way' so there are powers to remove cretins like this. 

Maybe the police were enjoying them making an arse of themselves and the fact everyone there was either ignoring them or calling them mental? I know I would've enjoyed that if I was a copper.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 26, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Because it's not North Korea, you goddam commie




Canada is not North Korea either..... so what is your point?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 26, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> Canada is not North Korea either..... so what is your point?



Was parodying some antivaxxers and their validation of their behaviour. Should have added a smilie. Apologies.


----------



## spring-peeper (Jan 26, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Was parodying some antivaxxers and their validation of their behaviour. Should have added a smilie. Apologies.




I find it a somewhat interesting that your anti-vax claim you were not North Korea, and ours say we are not Russia.

But then, I am easily amused.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 26, 2022)

I like the nickname for the convoy of antivax truckers making its way across Canada: #FluTruxKlan


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2022)

I had a bloody nightmare about body-slamming that hideous British solicitor ... it pays to remember that the BNP was led by a law graduate ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 26, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I had a bloody nightmare about body-slamming that hideous British solicitor ... it pays to remember that the BNP was led by a law graduate ...



#notalllawyers


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> What is the 'are you standing under your oath?' crap these freeman types always bollock on about?


A lot of of professions have oaths when they qualify. The police one is:

I (name) ...of (police force)... do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that I will well and truly serve the Queen in the office of constable, with fairness, integrity, diligence and impartiality, upholding fundamental human rights and according equal respect to all people; and that I will, to the best of my power, cause the peace to be kept and preserved and prevent all offences against people and property; and that while I continue to hold the said office I will to the best of my skill and knowledge discharge all the duties thereof faithfully according to law.

And doctors have the hippocratic oath, etc.

I assume the antivaxx lot are so certain in their nonsense about crimes being committed and human rights violations that they think somehow mentioning the oath will guilt trip cops into closing down vaccine centres or whatever bollocks they think they are doing. 

From the vids I've seen it is almost like they think they are doing a clever entrapment where if the cop says yes they are working as a police officer today, look at the uniform mate, that this means they can't deny they were in the wrong when the great day of judgement happens. 

This is all nonsense, of course. You can't be at work as police officer and NOT be "under your oath" as that is what you've signed up to do - it's part of the contract.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> If you watch the video the coppers said something like 'you've made your point you can either leave now or we do it the hard way' so there are powers to remove cretins like this.
> 
> Maybe the police were enjoying them making an arse of themselves and the fact everyone there was either ignoring them or calling them mental? I know I would've enjoyed that if I was a copper.


It would be aggravated trespass I presume - I've heard coppers in other videos mention it. Vaccine centres are open to the public, but if you're told to leave (and don't) you're then trespassing.



> A person commits the offence of aggravated trespass if he trespasses on land [F1in the open air] and, in relation to any lawful activity which persons are engaging in or are about to engage in on that or adjoining land [F2in the open air], does there anything which is intended by him to have the effect—
> 
> (a)of intimidating those persons or any of them so as to deter them or any of them from engaging in that activity,
> 
> ...







__





						Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994
					

An Act to make further provision in relation to criminal justice (including employment in the prison service); to amend or extend the criminal law and powers for preventing crime and enforcing that law; to amend the Video Recordings Act 1984; and for purposes connected with those purposes.




					www.legislation.gov.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2022)

FridgeMagnet yeah I think it's an escalation basically - trespass is civil, but aggravated trespass is criminal.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2022)

Loons would probably argue, of course, that the activity they are there to disrupt is _not_ lawful. However I can't see plod going for that somehow.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 26, 2022)

Indeed, I'm sure they'll be invited to put that argument at length to a magistrate.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 26, 2022)

It's striking to see such a faith in legal terms without any comprehension of the process. 

Lots of people I know who do direct action have a reasonable grasp of the law and very little faith that the laws are for their benefit or that cops will act lawfully.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 26, 2022)

I seem to recall being told that one has to tell someone to leave a place [like a Railway Station after train operating hours] three times, before 'civil' trespass has been committed. Assuming damage hasn't been done, when it becomes something more serious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 26, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm neither a police-person or a lawyer, but England does have "breach of the peace" (think there was something further back on this thread where police said they would nick twats for breach of the peace if they didn't shut up and bugger off - or words to that effect)


I once got threatened with arrest for causing a breach of the peace by shouting at Princess Anne. The police can and do use it for anything they don’t like or approve of


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 26, 2022)

I often yell "abuse" at the local fox hunt ... but from within my own property, so I'm not in a "public place".


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 26, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I once got threatened with arrest for causing a breach of the peace by shouting at Princess Anne. The police can and do use it for anything they don’t like or approve of



Whether a court would have felt you shouting at her was sufficient to amount to an offence is another matter. But I take your point that coppers threaten arrest to get their way


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 26, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> A lot of of professions have oaths when they qualify. The police one is:
> 
> I (name) ...of (police force)... do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that I will well and truly serve the Queen in the office of constable, with fairness, integrity, diligence and impartiality, upholding fundamental human rights and according equal respect to all people; and that I will, to the best of my power, cause the peace to be kept and preserved and prevent all offences against people and property; and that while I continue to hold the said office I will to the best of my skill and knowledge discharge all the duties thereof faithfully according to law.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just wondered why coppers don't say 'yes, I'm here under my oath' because I thought the loons were asking for something different than what you've posted. 

Like you say it's probably some sort of bizarre attempt at entrapment but I suppose loons are gonna loon.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2022)

Coppers threatening "aggravated trespass" to get loons out of the station:


----------



## pogofish (Jan 27, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> I seem to recall being told that one has to tell someone to leave a place [like a Railway Station after train operating hours] three times, before 'civil' trespass has been committed. Assuming damage hasn't been done, when it becomes something more serious.



IIRC, as a result of mostly historic/archaic legal issues around how it was purchased/obtained/requisitioned under the various railway acts and the later amalgamation into BR, "Railway Land" is treated/viewed a bit differently from other places when it comes to trespass and other access-related issues/enforcement.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 27, 2022)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Thanks, I just wondered why coppers don't say 'yes, I'm here under my oath' because I thought the loons were asking for something different than what you've posted.



From what I remember, once they have taken the oath, police are considered to be "an officer" 24/7. Being on or off-duty doesn't come into it.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 27, 2022)

pogofish said:


> IIRC, as a result of mostly historic/archaic legal issues around how it was purchased/obtained/requisitioned under the various railway acts and the later amalgamation into BR, "Railway Land" is treated/viewed a bit differently from other places when it comes to trespass and other access-related issues/enforcement.


Yup, and there are [or used to be] some other useful laws specifically for damage & trespass on railway land. inc running lines.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Yup, and there are [or used to be] some other useful laws specifically for damage & trespass on railway land. inc running lines.


It's crazy to watch Youtube videos of people taking the piss around US rail lines - whereas you can be arrested for *Jay-walking* there !


----------



## nogojones (Jan 27, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Coppers threatening "aggravated trespass" to get loons out of the station:



When your doughnut arse accidentally sets off the loon alarm.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 27, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> I seem to recall being told that one has to tell someone to leave a place [like a Railway Station after train operating hours] three times, before 'civil' trespass has been committed. Assuming damage hasn't been done, when it becomes something more serious.


"Go away go away go away YOU'RE NICKED"


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 27, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Coppers threatening "aggravated trespass" to get loons out of the station:



That's a very good and very obvious point made by the copper there. If the crime has already been reported and there's already a crime number then it's already being investigated. Why the need to report it at multiple police stations reading the same old script? It's totally bizarre. It's like me having my phone robbed, reporting it at Clapham nick, getting a crime number and then turning up at Wimbledon nick the next day saying 'my phone's been robbed and I've got a crime number from Clapham.'


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2022)

Do we think someone is coining it in with contributions from these saps ?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jan 27, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Do we think someone is coining it in with contributions from these saps ?


There will be somebody somewhere making coin off this, yes.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 27, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Do we think someone is coining it in with contributions from these saps ?


Yes absolutely but I don't know enough about the personalities. The "12 Rules For What" book on net fascsim describes this sort of thing as an eco-system with various grifters vying for positions where they can make loadsamoney and be famous. 

My guess is that there will be people trying to be full time activists and content creators who will be asking for donations (are the "common law constable" training courses free? Dunno). 

Then things will ramp up when someone is finally charged for wasting police time or aggravated trespass or harassment or any of the bazillion things that they could be done for. Appeals for legal aid "free x" etc.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2022)

Corrie star Sean Ward says he's homeless as work dried up' over anti-vax views
					

The former soap star shared a lengthy message on Instagram




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 27, 2022)

_Sean also said his car, which he called his 'beautiful Jenny', had also been seized by the DVLA due to it having no tax.

"Was it all worth it? Yes! If I’ve saved one life then yes," the Manchester actor went on._

So it wasn't worth it then.


----------



## LDC (Jan 27, 2022)

Some good quotes in that article...

"Sean also said his car, which he called his 'beautiful Jenny', had also been seized by the DVLA due to it having no tax."

Freeman stuff I wonder?

"Was it all worth it? Yes! If I’ve saved one life then yes," the Manchester actor went on.

Ego fueled dick, more like helped people die.

"He went on to in military drama Our Girl as Fingers but was killed off in series four."


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2022)

((((millennials))))


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 27, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> _Sean also said his car, which he called his 'beautiful Jenny', had also been seized by the DVLA due to it having no tax.
> 
> "Was it all worth it? Yes! If I’ve saved one life then yes," the Manchester actor went on._
> 
> So it wasn't worth it then.



I reckon their 'why vehicle excise duty is mass murder' pamphlet would be quite entertaining to be fair.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 27, 2022)

I reckon he'd still be finding work as an actor if he hadn't decided to start being a dripping, crusty conspiracock. These people have an amazing ability to empty an entire magazine into their feet, all while blaming everything except their own thick-headed decisions, made on the basis of batshit.



gentlegreen said:


> ((((millennials))))



I'm hoping that as a guy who's only a year younger than me, that he's some kind of outlier for folks of my generation. It would be nice to think that my cohort isn't overly represented among the ranks of the mush-brained morons.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 27, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Corrie star Sean Ward says he's homeless as work dried up' over anti-vax views
> 
> 
> The former soap star shared a lengthy message on Instagram
> ...


I haven't a scooby who this guy is and am quite happy about that.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 28, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Corrie star Sean Ward says he's homeless as work dried up' over anti-vax views
> 
> 
> The former soap star shared a lengthy message on Instagram
> ...


He must be super grateful that he never allowed having a vaccine to damage his life.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I haven't a scooby who this guy is and am quite happy about that.



OK grandad.  

Tbf I don't know who he is either


----------



## existentialist (Jan 28, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> OK grandad.
> 
> Tbf I don't know who he is either


Me neither. But it would appear that he's some kind of D-list actor, who probably decided his fame gave him some significance as an "influencer", went large on it, and found out he wasn't quite as special as he thought he was. See also: Lawrence Fox


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 28, 2022)

In my defence, whether I watch Coronation Street or not it's impossible to look at the MEN for long before knowing who most of the actors are. (Although I actually got this one confused with Shayne Ward).


----------



## High Voltage (Jan 28, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> ... confused with Shayne Ward


The cricketer?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> The cricketer?


 No, another from the street who also won X Factor!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't know how I knew the name, - perhaps LBC news ...but I had a colleague called Marcus and I constantly kept getting "Trescothick" in my head trying to remember his name ..


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 28, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> The cricketer?


Isn't that Shane Warne the Aussie cricketer?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I don't know how I knew the name, - perhaps LBC news ...but I had a colleague called Marcus and I constantly kept getting "Trescothick" in my head trying to remember his name ..




The cricketer?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> The cricketer?


_Something _to do with cricket ... I suppose the name is memorable ...


----------



## PR1Berske (Jan 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Do we think someone is coining it in with contributions from these saps ?


Yes. 

Money for stickers. Money for newspapers. Money for posters. Money for Tshirts. Money for travel. Money for websites, streaming and "presence". Money for organising protests. Money for just the sake of collecting money. 

The parallels with QAnon are stark. Get the money, promise the world, run off with the profits when nothing happens.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jan 28, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Me neither. But it would appear that he's some kind of D-list actor, who probably decided his fame gave him some significance as an "influencer", went large on it, and found out he wasn't quite as special as he thought he was. See also: Lawrence Fox


Big difference though, is that being of a different class, Fox will do just fine.


----------



## petee (Jan 28, 2022)

two sheds said:


> The cricketer?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2022)

Here's all three


----------



## Sue (Jan 29, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's all three
> 
> View attachment 307916


How fucked are we though that these are needed..  😡


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2022)

At least OUR loonies (vs US) are fewer and aren't carrying firearms ...
Grateful for small mercies I suppose


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 29, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> At least OUR loonies (vs US) are fewer and aren't carrying firearms ...
> Grateful for small mercies I suppose


oi ! don't give the to55ers any ideas ...


----------



## kabbes (Jan 29, 2022)

spitfire said:


>



The mismatch of conjugation with pluralisation is bothering me. There are no such things as common law constables, or there is no such thing as a common law constable. Please.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 29, 2022)

but is there such a thing as a grammar police officer?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 29, 2022)

Doesn't bother me hugely, they're effectively saying there is no such thing as the concept of common law constables.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> but is there such a thing as a grammar police officer?


Only SS ones.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Doesn't bother me hugely, they're effectively saying there is no such thing as the concept of common law constables.


That would also be fine. They should say that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 29, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> but is there such a thing as a grammar police officer?



You say Gestapo, I say Gestypo.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> This is apparently the guy in the red
> 
> View attachment 306870
> 
> ...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 30, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> but is there such a thing as a grammar police officer?



With back up from the thought police


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 30, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>



I like this, pretty snappily edited but let down somewhat by a lip sync issue. Why go to these lengths only to fuck that up?


----------



## two sheds (Jan 30, 2022)

Omicron is beginning to break the resolve of the unvaccinated
					

Even in the United States a surprising percentage of the unvaccinated are on board with tough mandates to fight COVID, Ipsos pollsters find in a survey conducted exclusively for Fortune.




					fortune.com
				




Not just uk but promising ... 



> A 50-year-old bearded man, a former anti-vaxxer with his head in a ventilation apparatus, gasps for air as he tells the Italian state-owned broadcaster, RAI, about his painful realization. From a hospital bed in Piacenza, in Northern Italy, the man has a message for his fellow unvaccinated. “Vaccinate yourselves,” he scolds them lightly, the stream of oxygen muffling the words coming from his mouth.
> 
> “I made a mistake,” he concludes, drawing measured breaths. “Don’t die from this disease.”
> 
> Nearly every day in Italian newspapers and on evening TV news broadcasts there are similar reports of Italy’s _no vax pentiti_—the repentant no-vaxxers—who tell journalists about a kind of Damascene conversion they have had in regard to the importance of getting the COVID jab. Italy is also a country where you’ll find some of the toughest mandates in the world impelling citizens to get vaccinated, and boosted.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2022)

Yes - if politicians can't be trusted, maybe people are seeing that there's no point arguing with a virus ...


----------



## nogojones (Jan 30, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I like this, pretty snappily edited but let down somewhat by a lip sync issue. Why go to these lengths only to fuck that up?


He normally speaks in RP, but got a voice actor in to make him more relatable.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 30, 2022)

nogojones said:


> He normally speaks in RP, but got a voice actor in to make him more relatable.



Ah right. I don’t know how it was previously to know if it’s an improvement.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 31, 2022)

This is probably already in the Laurence Fox-dedicated thread, but it seems that *anti-lockdown, anti-vaccination tosser Laurence Fox has caught Covid!*


----------



## MrCurry (Feb 2, 2022)

Heard a good one the other day. My MiL’s best friend‘s daughter has stated that her opposition to getting vaccinated has been validated by the fact that “one of her friends got the vaccine and became magnetic”….!

So naturally I’m sure that‘s 100% true and she does have a real life friend who currently can’t use cutlery and not simply something she’s read in a Facebook group about Nicky Minaj’s cousin or some such.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 2, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Heard a good one the other day. My MiL’s best friend‘s daughter has stated that her opposition to getting vaccinated has been validated by the fact that “one of her friends got the vaccine and became magnetic”….!
> 
> So naturally I’m sure that‘s 100% true and she does have a real life friend who currently can’t use cutlery and not simply something she’s read in a Facebook group about Nicky Minaj’s cousin or some such.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 2, 2022)

this popped up on my farcebook:

Ans all of the (very few) comments are:



Spoiler: more comments screenshots








Gone past the barking post


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 2, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Heard a good one the other day. My MiL’s best friend‘s daughter has stated that her opposition to getting vaccinated has been validated by the fact that “one of her friends got the vaccine and became magnetic”….!


I'm still having to pick up my knife and fork the traditional way. I got a bit excited about super powers and being able to retire early for a minute there...
Unless they mean attractive to others. That doesn't appear to be working either.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 2, 2022)

Screenshot just above : Exactly what is "The UK Study"??  -- are they legit scierntists? 

Those utterly barking conspiraloons  who seem to be *monopolising* the reactions  do make me a little suspicious , but I suppose "The UK Study" people may just be innocent victims in this .....

But as for the first *ALL CAPS* loonspud ("*GET YOUR EVIL HANDS OFF KIDS*"), I wonder how she's bringing up _her_ kids? 
To follow in her crazy footsteps??

Fucks sake!


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 3, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> this popped up on my farcebook:
> View attachment 308485
> Ans all of the (very few) comments are:
> View attachment 308486
> ...



Sometimes wonder if these kind of FB posts are mostly wind-ups, with some genuine conspiracy dickheads thrown into the mix


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 3, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I have very hard water and have never descaled anything.
> I took the filter off the kettle because it used to clog up
> The limescale  has probably saved me from the ill-effects of the lead water pipe...


citric acid for descaling


William of Walworth said:


> Screenshot just above : Exactly what is "The UK Study"??  -- are they legit scierntists?
> 
> Those utterly barking conspiraloons  who seem to be *monopolising* the reactions  do make me a little suspicious , but I suppose "The UK Study" people may just be innocent victims in this .....
> 
> ...


It's a sponsored advert on FB and it says valneva study on teenager so sounds legit but I never click on those things as a matter of principle.


krtek a houby said:


> Sometimes wonder if these kind of FB posts are mostly wind-ups, with some genuine conspiracy dickheads thrown into the mix


I wish I could be as positive as you.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 3, 2022)

I worry that this ant-vaxx attitude will be spreading further into "normal" vaccinations like MMR ... 









						Measles warning for children as jab rate falls in England
					

MMR vaccine rates have fallen to their lowest level in a decade, data for England reveals.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Get kids to have their shots - I had both Measles & Mumps as a kid. 
The diseases made me quite ill & I got fairly serious "complications" on both occasions. 
And was told that adults run much higher risks with the "complications" with them.
[Mumps & adult males, anyone ?]


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> I worry that this ant-vaxx attitude will be spreading further into "normal" vaccinations like MMR ...


Vaccine resistance in previous centuries was often about the imposition of laws by unelected leaders.
The current wave is *massively *down to Wakefield / MMR.
If anyone deserves to personally experience infectious disease it's him - though you can bet your life he's fully-vaccinated ...

I wonder if Mad Mel Philips will re-explore her MMR bullshit in light of her Damascean conversion to vaccination-advocate thanks to Israel having recently being in the lead ...


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> . . .  I got a bit excited about super powers and being able to retire early for a minute there...


Mate, both me and Mrs Voltz are both double vaxxed AND boosted and I still don't get a G mobile signal let alone 5G where we live . . . but we both have taken early retirement, so swings and roundabouts 'n' that


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 3, 2022)

...anyone heard anything about this....






__





						Index of /
					





					timetocometogether.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 3, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...anyone heard anything about this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good grief !

Just as well the self-entitled murdering a55hats are going nowhere near me.

Otherwise they would be driving past a sign that says
"Get your jabs, yah murdering eijits"


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 3, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...anyone heard anything about this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They say the are not discrimatory, but what if you can't drive or don't have a car?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 3, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> They say the are not discrimatory, but what if you can't drive or don't have a car?



that’s covered.....wave flags and make tea !

<edit> and donate !


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 3, 2022)

This will crash and burn (pun unintended). Middlesbrough ffs.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2022)

'Make Britain Great Again 2022'

Say_, what?_


----------



## spitfire (Feb 3, 2022)

Got one.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2022)

I may have to visit a less enlightened part of town - I have a bit of scourer in my back pocket and nothing worthy of my attention for months


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2022)

They've raised £1 500 of a  £50 000 target in 83 donations - an average of £18


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 3, 2022)

Hopefully they will get lost as I'm not sure some of those directions are correct.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Hopefully they will get lost as I'm not sure some of those directions are correct.


Especially if we start a rumor that sat-nav signals are activating the virus.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2022)

Hopefully it'll be a failure like that ridiculous march that Farage organised.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 3, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Especially if we start a rumor that sat-nav signals are activating the virus.


yeahbut sitting in a cab breathing in your own farts all day strengthens the immune system


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> yeahbut sitting in a cab breathing in your own farts all day strengthens the immune system


They'll have to start saving those bottles of piss when they're queuing at Dover. That amber nectar they used to chuck out the window is now the golden ambrosia of life.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 3, 2022)

🍺


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 3, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...anyone heard anything about this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posted something about it in the world vaxx-nuts thread yesterday


editor said:


> 'Make Britain Great Again 2022'
> 
> Say_, what?_


Say
MBGA
then say it again


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> They've raised £1 500 of a  £50 000 target in 83 donations - an average of £18



....oops



Spoiler








__





						Index of /
					





					timetocometogether.co.uk


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 4, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, it's a dirty job but someone's gotta do it


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....oops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good that's been shut down - I was so very tempted to "comment" on the page.

The one set up by Northumberland Hunt Watch - to replace a vandalised car and add some cctv / security - has reached the initial [small] target with gofundme interfering ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 4, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Good that's been shut down - I was so very tempted to "comment" on the page.
> 
> The one set up by Northumberland Hunt Watch - to replace a vandalised car and add some cctv / security - has reached the initial [small] target with gofundme interfering ...


...donations to the convoy are back open via paypal, which I think means peeps will be sending funds direct to an individual....😳


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...donations to the convoy are back open via paypal, which I think means peeps will be sending funds direct to an individual....😳


I'm sure it will be used for legitimate expenses, like the raw materials to create urine therapy.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I'm sure it will be used for legitimate expenses, like the raw materials to create urine therapy.


So, not so much taking the piss as giving it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

4 minutes till location details release


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

"BRISTOL GRANADOS SERVICES "

lol


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> 4 minutes till location details release


Blocking up the Tyne Bridge & Washington Services on a Saturday will make 'em "very popular"

& Skeleton services, Leeds ????

good grief ! 
how do some of these drivers find the places to which they are supposed to be delivering ?
[their sat navs must be very special]


----------



## keybored (Feb 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> "BRISTOL GRANADOS SERVICES "
> 
> lol


Do they mean Aust? That's the closest Granada services to Bristol and it isn't in Bristol. It's practically Wales.


----------



## keybored (Feb 4, 2022)

They've certainly given it an early 90s "Where's the rave?" feel though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

keybored said:


> Do they mean Aust? That's the closest Granada services to Bristol and it isn't in Bristol. It's practically Wales.


Easton in Gordano ?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 4, 2022)

Will be interesting to see comparison of police reaction between these and the Insulate protestors.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

keybored said:


> They've certainly given it an early 90s "Where's the rave?" feel though.


I bet the music will be really shit though - I wonder if anyone will stream the "Zello " conversations ...


----------



## keybored (Feb 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Easton in Gordano ?


Not a Granada.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

keybored said:


> Not a Granada.


But Easton in Gordano is almost an anagram of "GRANADOS " and nearer to Bristol ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

"Well, we shot the line
We went for broke
With a thousand screamin' trucks
And eleven long haired Friends of Jesus
In a Chartreuse microbus"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2022)

BBC Question Time


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

beat me to it 




a meme in his own lifetime


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2022)

I can't bring myself to watch the whole bit beyond where he said the Malone thing ...


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2022)

Badgers said:


> BBC Question Time
> 
> View attachment 308690


I'm guessing this is real as the world seems beyond satire at the moment. So glad I ain't seen QT for at least 10 years. The guest and audience selectors need public dunking in every local duck pond. And then take them round again for a victory lap.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I'm guessing this is real as the world seems beyond satire at the moment. So glad I ain't seen QT for at least 10 years. The guest and audience selectors need public dunking in every local duck pond. And then take them round again for a victory lap.


TBF, this particular QT was one for which they had specifically invited non-vaccinated people to be in the audience.

I guess they thought we needed a bit more entertainment


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2022)

existentialist said:


> TBF, this particular QT was one for which they had specifically invited non-vaccinated people to be in the audience.
> 
> I guess they thought we needed a bit more entertainment


I hope the panel and studio crew were kept away from the audience. If the BBC want to create their own superspreader event for shit and giggles they should at least protect their staff.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2022)

Also, I only caught a brief glance at the panel, but was that Victor Adebowale on there?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I may have to visit a less enlightened part of town - I have a bit of scourer in my back pocket and nothing worthy of my attention for months



I got three in Bridgwater today. All with poor adhesive


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 4, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Also, I only caught a brief glance at the panel, but was that *Victor Adebowale* on there?


What's his claim to fame then??


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I can't bring myself to watch the whole bit beyond where he said the Malone thing ...




Watching that I can't help thinking how much I'd enjoy watching someone punch him really hard. Not one of my better thoughts but how could you not?


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> What's his claim to fame then??


He used to be my boss. I'm not sure about fame. I would have tried to get his autograph if I thought fame was on the cards.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 4, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Also, I only caught a brief glance at the panel, but was that Victor Adebowale on there?


Baron Adebowale, CBE, no less


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Baron Adebowale, CBE, no less


He was a lord when I reported to him. Is a baron a promotion or demotion?


----------



## Sue (Feb 4, 2022)

Came across my first lot this afternoon in Holloway Rd. A trestle table and maybe six or seven people with signs handing out leaflets. 

Told them they were complete idiots and they should find something more productive to do with their time. All late middle-aged/older.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 4, 2022)

nogojones said:


> He was a lord when I reported to him. Is a baron a promotion or demotion?


Think Lord is just the term of address.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2022)

New one!


----------



## nogojones (Feb 4, 2022)

ddraig said:


> New one!


I'd just scratch the contact details of that one


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 5, 2022)

ddraig said:


> New one!


There's a very retro, late 90s-throwback vibe to the typography and design of these muppets' nonsense


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 5, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...donations to the convoy are back open via paypal, which I think means peeps will be sending funds direct to an individual....😳


"friends and family " pretty please...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 5, 2022)

ddraig said:


> New one!



There’s a grain of truth to it that they don’t actually care about our health and well being but misses out the bit where they do care about us continuing to be productive units for Capital.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's a very retro, late 90s-throwback vibe to the typography and design of these muppets' nonsense


I was recalling a small local printer back in the 70s getting flack for printing fash leaflets ...

It seems "White Rose" denies the stickers are anything to do with them - you can get them on Ebay FFS...
I doubt any of the people who deploy them pay any attention to what they say ...






__





						white rose stickers - Google Shopping
					





					www.google.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 5, 2022)

....convoy update

.



Spoiler


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2022)

Lovely weather for it


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2022)

Their live stream needs credit card details ...


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 5, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....convoy update
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Much as I'm not enjoying today's weather ...
If it keeps these "rabid" nutcases out of circulation - or keeps their audience numbers well down - I'll be quite happy.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Their live stream needs credit card details ...


Just screenshot the still above, and get the same experience for free.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2022)

Christ this is dull...



And the moron calls himself "Yorkshire Rose"


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Christ this is dull...
> 
> 
> 
> And the moron calls himself "Yorkshire Rose"



Quickly flicked through. At 1.06.00 complaining about all the foreigners coming into Britain.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 6, 2022)

Badgers said:


>



Yeah, I think calling those other dickheads "the truckers" is misleading.


----------



## Anju (Feb 6, 2022)

These are special.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2022)

Anju said:


> These are special.
> View attachment 309034View attachment 309036View attachment 309037


Fuck. Me.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2022)

the bit about the gates of hades being in milton keynes has a certain something...


----------



## Anju (Feb 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Fuck. Me.


Yep, I've had a few Canadian trucker convoy memes pop up as Facebook recommends suggestions. Comments are a wtf mix of christian conservatives, NWO / Qanon, and the outraged entitled. These are definitely the pinnacle of all that.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2022)

View attachment 308842










						Support Messages - UK CONVOY 2022 - FREEDOM THE TIME HAS COME TO STAND UP - JOIN US!
					

MESSAGE BOARD FOR THE UK CONVOY 2022 - FREEDOM! Be a part of this history - share this page with famly and friends. We need to bring the real news now.




					timetocometogether.co.uk
				





Anju said:


> Yep, I've had a few Canadian trucker convoy memes pop up as Facebook recommends suggestions. Comments are a wtf mix of christian conservatives, NWO / Qanon, and the outraged entitled. These are definitely the pinnacle of all that.



ive seen the same on Facebook....I’m guessing someone is paying for it.
...spent ten minutes on twitter looking at convoy updates as well, the same thing i noticed years back around Icke is happening as ambitious grifters try to promote more hardcore weirdness of their own making
....kerching...the rapper from Brixton who editor highlighted is one emerging personality cult....likewise runny dumpling who had some vary dubious beliefs pre-fame according to those in the know...


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....kerching...the rapper from Brixton who editor highlighted is one emerging personality cult....


He's a pathetic cowardly bully. And a fucking shit rapper with one shit song. He's going nowhere and will soon be forgotten.


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 6, 2022)

*From the UK convoy site:*​​

> THANK YOU CANADA TRUCKERS CONVOY 2022
> FOR LEADING THE WAY TO FREEDOM





> *World Record Breaking Convoy to Ottawa 2022*



No, they did not set any convoy records


----------



## Anju (Feb 6, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 308842
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really do think they're part of some global seismic moment. 

I've got some important stuff to do so ended up responding to some anti vaxx people instead. My favourite was a video by someone claiming to be a nurse narrating a video of Trudeau and his wife getting their covid vaccine shots. They say that because the nurse didn't aspirate the syringe and gave the injection with one hand while not physically landmarking that they must have used a special syringe with a retractable needle. 

I like the part where they make it being fake even less possible by suggesting a retractable needle rather than injecting saline.

I checked online and it's not normal to aspirate for vaccine shots and they give the location / landmark so anyone experienced can do it without holding your shoulder. Let the poster know this and they responded by claiming to have shown the video to *quite a few friends who are nurses" who all agreed with the video. I suggest she looks it up as her friends may not give vaccine shots or don't want to argue with her. She replies to tell me I'm delusional or one of them. I gave up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2022)

Anju said:


> I checked online and it's not normal to aspirate for vaccine shots


Aspiration was John Campbell's first avenue for Internet fame and as a nurse instructor he at least felt qualified ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2022)

editor said:


> He's a pathetic cowardly bully. And a fucking shit rapper with one shit song. He's going nowhere and will soon be forgotten.



I can’t find the tweet right now but he’s already been identified as a freemason shill by certain pure blood elements...it’s cos of the hand signals and some numerological data....


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 6, 2022)

But what happened with the UK convoy?
Was the M25 blocked this morning?
Will London be at a standstill tomorrow?
I demand to know!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> But what happened with the UK convoy?
> Was the M25 blocked this morning?
> Will London be at a standstill tomorrow?
> I demand to know!



there was karaoke at cobham services and a lady with dayglo pink hair/undercut stood atop a 4x4 waving flags


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2022)

A bit shit apparently 



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=UK+freedom+Convoy&sp=CAI%253D


----------



## spring-peeper (Feb 6, 2022)

From the above search





> A convoy of up to 50,000 truckers are currently in Ottawa to protest the government's covid vaccine



No, there never were 50,000 truckers....


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 6, 2022)

According to the Daily Post - nothing seen on the A55 [Bangor to Chester segment].

Bit of a non-event, no disruption at all.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 6, 2022)

Fuck me, there are some gullible people in this country ...
The utter ballcoxs in some of the posts on VVVVV makes me wonder if the UK's education system teaches anything at all.
It certainly seems to omit developing the skill of critical thinking, never mind actual spelling ...





__





						Welcome to the UK Column Community | UKColumn Community
					






					www.ukcolumn.org


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2022)

That's some crazy shit on there !
I peeked in the 5G forum...
Probably a lot of them just not very bright ..
Doubtless a lot of the people who fire them up are full-on loons...


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> That's some crazy shit on there !
> I peeked in the 5G forum...
> Probably a lot of them just not very well educated ..
> Doubtless a lot of the people who fire them up are narcicistic psychopaths...


ftfy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 6, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> From the above search
> 
> 
> 
> ...




'Up to' is a pretty flexible phrase...


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2022)

True that I've got up to 50,000 in my living room at the moment


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 6, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> That's some crazy shit on there !
> I peeked in the 5G forum...
> Probably a lot of them just not very bright ..
> Doubtless a lot of the people who fire them up are full-on loons...


Just had a quick look - bonkers stuff.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Has Russell Brand been stirring the anti-vaxx pot?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

gosub said:


>





He's such a fucking twat.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 7, 2022)

editor said:


> He's such a fucking twat.



Used to quite enjoy his bamboozling of (admittedly easy targets) on US telly, years back. But he really has become a complete cult over the last few years.


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2022)

BMJ is BMJ.

  It is interesting to see of the you tube comentarite how concious of the US market their contnet is. Brand goes out of his wya to be respectful of Trump voters -what strand is that - the lot that wanted Sanders in the Primary and the Trump rather than CLinton


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Fuck me, there are some gullible people in this country ...
> The utter ballcoxs in some of the posts on VVVVV makes me wonder if the UK's education system teaches anything at all.
> It certainly seems to omit developing the skill of critical thinking, never mind actual spelling ...
> 
> ...


Call me cynical, but I think the main role of education is to get children used to following instructions and turning up on time. Basics like reading and some numeracy help as they're required for most jobs. Critical thinking for all is an extravagance and you don't really want the working class to have the ability to deconstruct the media and ruling ideology. 

I give spelling a much easier ride. Its only because of spell check and google for the words spellcheck can't even recognise that you can read my posts.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 7, 2022)

Some of these could be handy.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 7, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Call me cynical, but I think the main role of education is to get children used to following instructions and turning up on time. Basics like reading and some numeracy help as they're required for most jobs. Critical thinking for all is an extravagance and you don't really want the working class to have the ability to deconstruct the media and ruling ideology.
> 
> I give spelling a much easier ride. Its only because of spell check and google for the words spellcheck can't even recognise that you can read my posts.



OH used to - before retirement - teach science to "A" level.
Those subjects required the better students to have at least some critical thinking techniques.

And some ability to follow instructions isn't such a bad thing [driving, for example]
IMO, the best trick to learn is the ability to assess how & when to make the choice between following and refusing instructions.
And when to spot you are being scammed or conned by politicians & other charlatans ...


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 7, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Call me cynical, but I think the main role of education is to get children used to following instructions and turning up on time.


Yeah that and the childminding service it provides so the proles can get to work


----------



## nogojones (Feb 7, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> OH used to - before retirement - teach science to "A" level.
> Those subjects required the better students to have at least some critical thinking techniques.
> 
> And some ability to follow instructions isn't such a bad thing [driving, for example]
> ...


A quick search and the data is about 10 years old. Around 10% of UK students start a science AS course. https://assets.publishing.service.g..._data/file/426646/A_level_subject_take-up.pdf

Its a minority that even get shown how to critically appraise anything.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 7, 2022)

gosub said:


>



I tried. I REALLY tried . . . 30 seconds was all I could tolerate


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I tried. I REALLY tried . . . 30 seconds was all I could tolerate


Yes - I can't believe I watched him a few times in the past ...
Lately I wait until someone like Dusty deconstructs his shit.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 7, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Yes - I can't believe I watched him a few times in the past ...


What? A WHOLE THING??? several times??


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2022)

editor said:


> He's such a fucking twat.


I see people are liking this but I really don't think he is being in this one. Particuarly if the journalism isn in the articles he is reading holds up.  Within the articles narritive seems to me stuff worth taking in to account. I even get missing context as a flag. In the hands of the type people who get worked up about things like hydrogen dioxide such pier reviewed stuff could play into confirmation bias more than the harzards outlined within the BMJ. deserve.  The issue to though on that is the 'news blog' part of it. The missing context arguement only really works with missing context if BMJ is seen as as a trade journal. And a trade journl of sufficent predigree that you'd think twice on artibration of truth if, as they appear to have done, they get into a pissing contest with Johnny Come lately Meta. 
Meta's previous incarnation was so bad at truth arbitration they got implicated in a genocide (Myanmar)  and countless other things. So bad in fact they were willing to spend 20million on the name alone to get away from being Facebook.  Its good that they are making an effort on facct checking and stuff but room for some fine tuning


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> What? A WHOLE THING??? several times??


I know - it makes my branes hurt to think about it


----------



## NoXion (Feb 7, 2022)

gosub said:


> I see people are liking this but I really don't think he is being in this one. Particuarly if the journalism isn in the articles he is reading holds up.  Within the articles narritive seems to me stuff worth taking in to account. I even get missing context as a flag. In the hands of the type people who get worked up about things like hydrogen dioxide such pier reviewed stuff could play into confirmation bias more than the harzards outlined within the BMJ. deserve.  The issue to though on that is the 'news blog' part of it. The missing context arguement only really works with missing context if BMJ is seen as as a trade journal. And a trade journl of sufficent predigree that you'd think twice on artibration of truth if, as they appear to have done, they get into a pissing contest with Johnny Come lately Meta.
> Meta's previous incarnation was so bad at truth arbitration they got implicated in a genocide (Myanmar)  and countless other things. So bad in fact they were willing to spend 20million on the name alone to get away from being Facebook.  Its good that they are making an effort on facct checking and stuff but room for some fine tuning



I don't believe for one second that Facebook/Meta are at all serious in their attempts at fighting disinformation. They surely must know by now that the tinfoilers consider it a badge of honour to have their posts labelled with such "missing context" and "misleading information" warnings.

If Zuck and his underlings were genuinely serious about fighting this crap, then they wouldn't just slap on ineffectual warnings, but they would actually prevent such shit from being posted/shared in the first place. The labels prove that they can identify such misinformation, so it shouldn't be too hard, and it's not as if Facebook have ever given a shit about false positives in the past.

I mean it's public knowledge that 19 out of 20 American Christian groups on Facebook are being run by people outside the US

The only conclusion that can reasonably be drawn is that Facebook/Meta cares more about maintaining "engagement" over preventing the spread of misinformation and radicalisation sponsored by government agencies.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't believe for one second that Facebook/Meta are at all serious in their attempts at fighting disinformation. They surely must know by now that the tinfoilers consider it a badge of honour to have their posts labelled with such "missing context" and "misleading information" warnings.
> 
> If Zuck and his underlings were genuinely serious about fighting this crap, then they wouldn't just slap on ineffectual warnings, but they would actually prevent such shit from being posted/shared in the first place. The labels prove that they can identify such misinformation, so it shouldn't be too hard, and it's not as if Facebook have ever given a shit about false positives in the past.
> 
> ...


If a tiny board like this - albeit one with 17.5 million posts - can keep covid quackery and tinfoil titillation at bay when there's only a handful of unpaid mods, it makes it obvious that Facebook doesn't give a flying fuck about anything other than driving user engagement, sucking up lucrative data and profiting from advertising.

I think the company should face criminal charges for the damage they've done.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2022)

editor said:


> If a tiny board like this - albeit one with 17.5 million posts - can keep covid quackery and tinfoil titillation at bay when there's only a handful of unpaid mods, it makes it obvious that Facebook doesn't give a flying fuck about anything other than driving user engagement, sucking up lucrative data and profiting from advertising.
> 
> I think the company should face criminal charges for the damage they've done.


And Youtube.
I know the really nasty shit has gone elsewhere ... and I never bothered much about the chemtrails and HAARP, but I went searching for "graphene oxide" the other day and there's some dreadful stuff there  ...

Most days they recommend obvious far right Covid disinformation to me ..


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2022)

editor said:


> If a tiny board like this - albeit one with 17.5 million posts - can keep covid quackery and tinfoil titillation at bay when there's only a handful of unpaid mods, it makes it obvious that Facebook doesn't give a flying fuck about anything other than driving user engagement, sucking up lucrative data and profiting from advertising.
> 
> I think the company should face criminal charges for the damage they've done.


They really do come across as the C21st tabaco company. Tabacco companies famously added additional nicotine to their products purely because of nicotines addictive qualitiy.  Some of the stuff that's come out about FB's efforts to drive user engagement purely, as you say so they can suck up lucrative data and profit from advertising


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> And Youtube.
> I know the really nasty shit has gone elsewhere ... and I never bothered much about the chemtrails and HAARP, but I went searching for "graphene oxide" the other day and there's some dreadful stuff there  ...
> 
> Most days they recommend obvious far right Covid disinformation to me ..


Its worth doing regular cookie wipes to reset algorythms.  Sorry if any links I've posted have contributed to any unwanted rabbit holes appear, though the spectrum of opinion on these boards is wide enough to have provided me with some unexpected rabbit holes of my own over the years, some of which I've found interesting.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2022)

gosub said:


> Its worth doing regular cookie wipes to reset algorythms.  Sorry if any links I've posted have contributed to any unwanted rabbit holes appear, though the spectrum of opinion on these boards is wide enough to have provided me with some unexpected rabbit holes of my own over the years, some of which I've found interesting.


The thing is I generally LIKE their suggestions and it's not many as I make sure to follow channels I like.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 7, 2022)

Well apparently another family member has gone down the rabbit hole, not someone I was super close to, and haven't seen them for quite a while, but I was fond of them and used to look up to them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2022)

If it's any consolation, I suspect the only reason that several of my near relatives are fully-vaccinated is because BJ told them to ...


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 7, 2022)

Yeah, on the positive side, I don't really know any anti-vaxxers/"truthers" very well any more except for those two family people. I've developed a strict no-tolerance policy, but then I'm lucky not to have had a close friend or partner go down that route. I know there are others in that predicament and it must be really tough.


----------



## tim (Feb 7, 2022)

Rolling a trucking convoy across the UK can never be that exciting. You just can't truck all day, and all truck all night if you start in Leeds and your destination is London.

Anyway, the song brings back memories.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 7, 2022)

or even:


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 7, 2022)

Convoy update....london

Low turnout
people filming each other
piers corbyn blocks whitehall
a narrow escape for the labour leader
arrests for driving without licence/Insurance (fotl ?)
parking tickets issued
Street drinking
...more street drinking


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 7, 2022)

tim said:


> Rolling a trucking convoy across the UK can never be that exciting. You just can't truck all day, and all truck all night if you start in Leeds and your destination is London.
> 
> Anyway, the song brings back memories.



Don't read the comments; Never read the comments 🥶


----------



## tim (Feb 7, 2022)

and not forgetting:


----------



## two sheds (Feb 7, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Don't read the comments; Never read the comments 🥶


you made me read the comments


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> or even:



Fuck. I got as far as searching for that video, to post here. Dammit.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 7, 2022)

In this clip of the people shouting at Starmer, there's at least one Canadian flag, a guy draped in it and wearing a Canada flag baseball cap. Could be coincidence, but does anyone know if there's a direct link with that "freedom convoy?"


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2022)

Canada is flavour of the moment ...
We have to take reassurance that these idiots are much more in a minority in the UK than in the US / Canada.


----------



## tim (Feb 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> In this clip of the people shouting at Starmer, there's at least one Canadian flag, a guy draped in it and wearing a Canada flag baseball cap. Could be coincidence, but does anyone know if there's a direct link with that "freedom convoy?"



I would imagine that the courageous and indefatigable truckers were an inspiration to Maple-Leafman. However, not being a conspiracy theorist I don't suppose that there is a direct link


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Has anyone posted this here yet?








						The UK “Freedom Convoy”
					

I’ve been extremely tangentially following the Freedom Convoy activity as part of wider opposition-monitoring efforts, including…




					chican3ry.medium.com


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Some of these could be handy.
> 
> View attachment 309085


Simultaneously trolling antivaxxers and grammar pedants. And good-picture-of-horses-purists, if those are a thing that exists, I suppose.


NoXion said:


> I don't believe for one second that Facebook/Meta are at all serious in their attempts at fighting disinformation. They surely must know by now that the tinfoilers consider it a badge of honour to have their posts labelled with such "missing context" and "misleading information" warnings.
> 
> The only conclusion that can reasonably be drawn is that Facebook/Meta cares more about maintaining "engagement" over preventing the spread of misinformation and radicalisation sponsored by government agencies.


Doesn't seem like much of a stretch, given what we already know about their ethics:








						Facebook Knows Instagram Is Toxic for Teen Girls, Company Documents Show
					

Its own in-depth research shows a significant teen mental-health issue that Facebook plays down in public. Part 2 in a series offering an unparalleled look inside the social-media giant’s failings—and its unwillingness or inability to address them.




					www.wsj.com
				






> “Thirty-two percent of teen girls said that when they felt bad about their bodies, Instagram made them feel worse,” the researchers said in a March 2020 slide presentation posted to Facebook’s internal message board, reviewed by The Wall Street Journal. “Comparisons on Instagram can change how young women view and describe themselves.”
> 
> For the past three years, Facebook has been conducting studies into how its photo-sharing app affects its millions of young users. Repeatedly, the company’s researchers found that Instagram is harmful for a sizable percentage of them, most notably teenage girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 8, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I got three in Bridgwater today. All with poor adhesive



The was brave of you!

*Not removing the stickers, but visiting Bridgwater.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Convoy update....london
> 
> Low turnout
> people filming each other
> ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 8, 2022)

It gets better, protestors falling out.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Feb 8, 2022)

I was starting to get quite worried about the large number of these nutters, but seeing just how incompetent they are has reassured me that there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 8, 2022)

Fucking hell, they've turned up in Worthing, protesting right by a kids' play area. 

I wished I had known, could have had some fun, like the people in the photo below, with their 'we've been vaccinated' sign.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 8, 2022)

Blimey, this is nuts, check out the bored copper, before they just pull the shutters down on them.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 8, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Canada is flavour of the moment ...
> We have to take reassurance that these idiots are much more in a minority in the UK than in the US / Canada.



Canada has a higher vaccination rate than Britain and the anti-vax demos tend to be a lot smaller - the country's only anti-vax flavour of the moment because the trucker protest was very visible and authorities were dumb enough to let them get a long-term presence established in the capital.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Feb 8, 2022)

That vile piece of filth, Katie Hopkins, is all over instagram riling up her thousands of dim followers with loads of anti-vax protest bollox.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> That vile piece of filth, Katie Hopkins, is all over instagram riling up her thousands of dim followers with loads of anti-vax protest bollox.


Perhaps we should set Mad Mel against her since she's become a born-again vaxxer thanks to Israel - and I assume Hopkins is antisemitic .....


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2022)

gosub said:


> I see people are liking this but I really don't think he is being in this one. Particuarly if the journalism isn in the articles he is reading holds up.  Within the articles narritive seems to me stuff worth taking in to account. I even get missing context as a flag. In the hands of the type people who get worked up about things like hydrogen dioxide such pier reviewed stuff could play into confirmation bias more than the harzards outlined within the BMJ. deserve.  The issue to though on that is the 'news blog' part of it. The missing context arguement only really works with missing context if BMJ is seen as as a trade journal. And a trade journl of sufficent predigree that you'd think twice on artibration of truth if, as they appear to have done, they get into a pissing contest with Johnny Come lately Meta.
> Meta's previous incarnation was so bad at truth arbitration they got implicated in a genocide (Myanmar)  and countless other things. So bad in fact they were willing to spend 20million on the name alone to get away from being Facebook.  Its good that they are making an effort on facct checking and stuff but room for some fine tuning


This is true. However, he’s completely wrong about the nature of “missing context”. The whole nature of discourse is that it is all situated in context.  It is written for a purpose and an audience with certain shared assumptions about underlying themes. Taking it out of that context changes the discourse it is engaged in. When he questions whether “anything Robert Kennedy finds interesting is automatically anti-vax”, I would have to say yes, that’s exactly what it means when it is being presented in an anti-vax context. Brand makes out that “truth” exists as a context-free absolute but it doesn’t.

The BMJ also don’t necessarily understand this, incidentally. The medical profession are notorious for failing to understand psychosocial notions of context and relative truth.  That’s why the BMJ are getting on their high horse about something they also feel has the status of “absolute truth”


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2022)

kabbes said:


> This is true. However, he’s completely wrong about the nature of “missing context”. The whole nature of discourse is that it is all situated in context.  It is written for a purpose and an audience with certain shared assumptions about underlying themes. Taking it out of that context changes the discourse it is engaged in. When he questions whether “anything Robert Kennedy finds interesting is automatically anti-vax”, I would have to say yes, that’s exactly what it means when it is being presented in an anti-vax context. Brand makes out that “truth” exists as a context-free absolute but it doesn’t.
> 
> The BMJ also don’t necessarily understand this, incidentally. The medical profession are notorious for failing to understand psychosocial notions of context and relative truth.  That’s why the BMJ are getting on their high horse about something they also feel has the status of “absolute truth”


Hmm. Moving this back to an area you and I are more familiar with. Probably unhelpful to you if the behind the scences decions that happen on how to minimise aircraft falling out the sky aren't washed in public in real time, but exqually unhelpful if said discussions don't happen. There are lots of risks in getting people from A2B and a whole bunch of people standing on each others shoulders to make it happen, each reliant on each others specialism. 
Granted whats happened here is like a plane spotter pulling out a NOTAM or maitnence update and someone like  ABTA saying 'what do they know?'.  It right it should be flagged, such are the specialism of modern society, there will be nuiances and understandings in it, you won't get from a standing start, they come with experience and exposure to the document.  

You are right that Brand is wrong if he wants to talk in terms of "absolute truth' how right I'll leave up to you. But the BMJ do  take their position seriously, they have in impact factor of 39,890 and are signed up to the  Dora Agreement.  That is not a 'news blog' And it's not just FB I watched the youtube response from a guy to the BBC calling out the FOI he'd got on Covid deaths -  the 'misleading 17,000 one' he showed he had addressed the issues regarded as misleading. in his reportage As inconvient as the ONS stat was to whatever narritive BBC fact checkers chose to follow.  

Direction of travel at the momnet, we are going to need regulation of fact checking and that going to smack striaght into US first amendmendt rights same as it did with credit rating agencies


----------



## kabbes (Feb 8, 2022)

Yes, I think your general point is that something is broken at the point that Facebook can declare the BMJ a “news blog” and blanket ban a BMJ article from being posted on the grounds of “misinformation”. I agree with that. There has to be other ways.


----------



## gosub (Feb 8, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Yes, I think your general point is that something is broken at the point that Facebook can declare the BMJ a “news blog” and blanket ban a BMJ article from being posted on the grounds of “misinformation”. I agree with that. There has to be other ways.


Or the BBC saying ONS stats are misleading. Not that isn't impossible have truck with the ONS. Both examples  you've got claiments attempting citation  against fact checking that are finding facts inconvieint and themselves beyond reproach.

They will end up undermining their own function if they are not careful, the unscrupulous using their mistakes to undermine something there is clearly call for


----------



## spitfire (Feb 9, 2022)

Had to drive into Waterloo for work today. First time I’ve driven into central London for aaaaages.

Took the opportunity to drive down embankment very slowly past the 3 antivax convoy vehicles there and give them a full throated “WANKERS” out the window. It was lovely and quiet so they would all have heard. Very happy.

Was it brave? No.

Was it funny? Yes.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 9, 2022)

I hope one of them was live streaming. It was a very fine WANKERS. One of my best.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 11, 2022)

When it comes to fucking bonkers, this guy if off the scale.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 11, 2022)

Mind you, he has some strong competition from this one.



Needless to say, his claim that the Met has launched an investigation into the vaccine roll-out is bollocks.



> A spokesman said: “On 20 December (2021), a number of documents were submitted at a west London police station in support of allegations of criminality in relation to the UK’s vaccine programme.
> 
> “A crime reference number was created and provided to the complainants. This is not an indication that an investigation is under way or that a crime has been committed, it merely acknowledges that an allegation has been received and recorded.
> 
> “Officers have been tasked with reviewing the documents. This process is time consuming and has been prolonged by the submission of further documents by people encouraged to do so online. While the assessment continues, to date there is nothing to indicate that a crime has been committed and no criminal investigation has been launched.”



The twats should get done for wasting police time. 









						Met Police has not launched an investigation into the Covid-19 vaccine programme - Full Fact
					

Posts on Facebook falsely claim that the Metropolitan Police is investigating the Covid-19 vaccine programme.




					fullfact.org


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When it comes to fucking bonkers, this guy if off the scale.



Deluded twat.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When it comes to fucking bonkers, this guy if off the scale.



Join us. 

JOIN USSSS.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When it comes to fucking bonkers, this guy if off the scale.



Basically seems like it's gonna be a  paramilitary force of loon meatheads predominantly of a far right political persuasion no doubt.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 11, 2022)

Blackshirts, NF, BNP, EDL, "casuals", now these lot. A thread through history and diminishing returns each time.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 309594



...branding aimed at orbital ravers from the second summer of love (both real and imagined), and weekend hippies ?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When it comes to fucking bonkers, this guy if off the scale.



Soon to be added to the ever growing list of their legal successes around the globe.


----------



## Sue (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Mind you, he has some strong competition from this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Fozzie Bear flagged this/him on the Hackney thread.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When it comes to fucking bonkers, this guy if off the scale.



1:34 - a "police officer with over 30 years experience" . . . wonder who that could be?? a copper who's recently found herself themselves with time on their hands


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When it comes to fucking bonkers, this guy if off the scale.



'We're in talks with barristers' = we left a message and they haven't called back


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 11, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> 'We're in talks with barristers' = we left a message and they haven't called back


Means they've had a chat with the person who runs the local coffee shop.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When it comes to fucking bonkers, this guy if off the scale.




If he wants to hold a protest somewhere, then he'll be allowed to, however deluded. 

But trying to arrest politicians etc may well make plod less tolerant.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2022)

if you want to see something just down right creepy, have a look at Robert Malone - the God Father of Anti Vax grift - and how he presents himself on Joe Rogan. Hey, Guys, I'm just a reasonable, softly spoken guy asking questions (he does no such thing, but just rolls out the same lunatic shit over and over - but in a soft, academicy voice).

Honestly - I'd laugh if someone punched the cunt into tomorrow. And it's rare that I view political opponants in that view. Scum.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2022)

there's a certain streak of anti-socialness that runs through most of these freaks, i wouldn't be surpised to disover. a certain pinched, narccistic groove within their thinking.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It gets better, protestors falling out.



I'm not even sure why but that made me piss myself. soemthing to do with the bemused, bored, coppers, the word salads, the PEDO escalation, the fact there's a dog somewhere, the "i'm uncomfortable", and the half-arsed crowd control of the copper at the end "shall we go somehwere else? bit down here?" 

PMSL! thanks CS


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> if you want to see something just down right creepy, have a look at Robert Malone - the God Father of Anti Vax grift - and how he presents himself on Joe Rogan. Hey, Guys, I'm just a reasonable, softly spoken guy asking questions (he does no such thing, but just rolls out the same lunatic shit over and over - but in a soft, academicy voice).
> 
> Honestly - I'd laugh if someone punched the cunt into tomorrow. And it's rare that I view political opponants in that view. Scum.



I get the impression with Malone that there's a big ego thing going on, possibly even more so than the grifting element. He does have a genuine claim to have been involved in the development of RNA vaccines but feels like he's been overlooked in favour of a number of others. And now he gets to call himself 'the inventor of RNA vaccines' and get a load of adulation.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 11, 2022)

The fuckwitty is strong in this one.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I get the impression with Malone that there's a big ego thing going on, possibly even more so than the grifting element. He does have a genuine claim to have been involved in the development of RNA vaccines but feels like he's been overlooked in favour of a number of others. And now he gets to call himself 'the inventor of RNA vaccines' and get a load of adulation.


he's a snake. listen to Decoding The Guru's episode on his Rogan appearance.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2022)

I am glad now there's a wealth of left leaning podcasts looking in and ripping this stuff to shreds.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> he's a snake. listen to Decoding The Guru's episode on his Rogan appearance.



Well I'm certainly not arguing he isn't a first order shithead. Just speculating on the motives behind it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 11, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> there's a certain streak of anti-socialness that runs through most of these freaks, i wouldn't be surpised to disover. a certain pinched, narccistic groove within their thinking.



One I’m personally familiar with claimed to be an empath without an ego.
Scratch an empath and you’ll find a narcissist.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well I'm certainly not arguing he isn't a first order shithead. Just speculating on the motives behind it.


yeh, he's wounded.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 11, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> One I’m personally familiar with claimed to be an empath without an ego.
> Scratch an empath and you’ll find a narcissist.


or how about the spiritually enlightened ones. the ones who literally say they have reached enlightenment. they've reached the outer fringes of narcissism.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> One I’m personally familiar with claimed to be an empath without an ego.
> Scratch an empath and you’ll find a narcissist.



A narcissist with a distinct lack of understanding of other people, ironically enough.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 11, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A narcissist with a distinct lack of understanding of other people, ironically enough.



Enough empathy to not protect others with reasonable public health measures and so little an ego to simply put their own interests first.


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 11, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> 1:34 - a "police officer with over 30 years experience" . . . wonder who that could be?? a copper who's recently found herself themselves with time on their hands


I fear you are failing to give Mark Sexton his due.

Sexton is a retired Birmingham PC who was the first to film himself reporting "a criminal offence of misconduct in public office" against Nadim Zahawi and various criminal associates in June last year. So arguably 'patient zero' as regards the UK 'crime number' epidemic.

The video of this historic moment -  "The 'I'm not having a shot' heard round the world"  - is here on Instagram (and many other places).



A full transcript can be seen here at this archived copy of a page on 'The Conservative Woman' site. You may be surprised to hear that the site is a little bit right wing and conspiranoid.

Sexton is also the author of the thriller 'Elimination'








Hmmm - a story about a policeman who hates 'scroungers', becomes the victim of a government conspiracy when they start dying,  and battles to reveal the 'shocking truth'. Documentary? Psychological profile?

I'm (genuinely) sad to discover that, as far as I can see, no-one has leaked this book online yet.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 11, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> I fear you are failing to give Mark Sexton his due.
> 
> Sexton is a retired Birmingham PC who was the first to film himself reporting "a criminal offence of misconduct in public office" against Nadim Zahawi and various criminal associates in June last year. So arguably 'patient zero' as regards the UK 'crime number' epidemic.
> 
> ...



Yeah, but claiming that it might be Cressida Dick is funnier


----------



## two sheds (Feb 11, 2022)

Not UK but I can't see the other thread 









						A Porno-Metal Song About Gay Cowboys Is Disrupting the Anti-Vax Trucker Convoy
					

“Ram Ranch” has become the unofficial anthem of leftist trolling the far-right protests in Ottawa




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Mind you, he has some strong competition from this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LDC (Feb 12, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> I fear you are failing to give Mark Sexton his due.
> 
> Sexton is a retired Birmingham PC who was the first to film himself reporting "a criminal offence of misconduct in public office" against Nadim Zahawi and various criminal associates in June last year. So arguably 'patient zero' as regards the UK 'crime number' epidemic.
> 
> ...




_"I've done a little bit of research, sorry... I mean a lot of research."_

I could only cope with a few minutes of his wibbling. Reporting it to Special Branch as a terrorist attack. Plus all sorts of other weirdness. I get some of why people get attracted to bits of the anti-vax etc. stuff, but some of the stuff like this that's out there which people just repeat is absolutely wild and I do wonder what the fuck is going on for them with this. Shit not-diagnosis warning... to me loads of them have the air and mannerisms of people that are actually quite mentally unwell.

E2A: Just watched that other video of the tube. He's seems clearly not that OK to me.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The fuckwitty is strong in this one.




The anti-vaxxers and conspiraloons will not be happy...



Turned out well.


----------



## LDC (Feb 12, 2022)

What's her background? Not heard her name before. She comes across as a bit of a London Assange/Palestine activist type


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 12, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> _"I've done a little bit of research, sorry... I mean a lot of research."_
> 
> I could only cope with a few minutes of his wibbling. Reporting it to Special Branch as a terrorist attack. Plus all sorts of other weirdness. I get some of why people get attracted to bits of the anti-vax etc. stuff, but some of the stuff like this that's out there which people just repeat is absolutely wild and I do wonder what the fuck is going on for them with this. Shit not-diagnosis warning... to me loads of them have the air and mannerisms of people that are actually quite mentally unwell.
> 
> E2A: Just watched that other video of the tube. He's seems clearly not that OK to me.


the personalities on display from these folks have always interested me. I don't see huge amounts of subjective suffering on display (though beliefs in children-eating cabals must be pretty terrifying), rather just monumental arrogance (I've out thought/researched Global Consensus) and just a epistomological method of interpreting the world described commonly as _stupid _i.e. Roger on Whatsapp has posted this and I believe it because it fits with my own highly emotionally charged view of the world - that's just stupid, sorry if harsh. lack of critical thinking skills, arrogance, paranoia - a heady mix.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 12, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What's her background? Not heard her name before. She comes across as a bit of a London Assange/Palestine activist type



Yep, she's a pro-Palestinian activist, also got arrested on a couple of times verbally harassing police at anti-lockdown protests, then this case, where she linked Grenfell to the antisemitic conspiracy related to the 9/11, and she has the support of Piers Corbyn, proper loon.



> She posted an image of the Grenfell Tower fire in west London with the message: “Watch the footage of people trapped in the inferno with flames behind them. They were burnt alive in a Jewish sacrifice.” The _Times _investigation into activism around the disaster uncovered that post.
> 
> An ensuing Scotland Yard inquiry into her social media found the message that led to her second charge. She had written: “Jews have always been the ones behind ritual torture, crucifixion and murder of children, especially young boys, as a way of atoning for their sins in order to be allowed back into Palestine.”





> A message she wrote about her evidence in the trial was forwarded to the anti-lockdown group The Freedom Festival, which she founded. She wrote: “I got to drop so many truth bombs as part of my defence inc on 9/11, wars of terror as a result, Rothschild, Palestine/Israel, our fake democracy, the fact that I was clearly referring to the extremist Jews just as I also attacked all the extremist Muslims, Americans, Saudis, British, Western governments etc.”
> 
> Piers Corbyn, the anti-vaccine campaigner, was among demonstrators who protested outside the Old Bailey to support Ahmed. He expressed concern to _The Times _over what he said was the unacceptably violent nature of her arrest.



Full, paywall busted, article from the Times - archive.ph

Here she is babbling on about her 'inner divine power', and putting the police 'on notice', and explaining that the Coronavirus Act is not the law, it's a act. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## LDC (Feb 12, 2022)

Well, she won't be making many YouTube videos for a few months!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 12, 2022)

Oops, anti-vaxxer, and judging by his behaviour in court is also a 'Freeloon on the Land', has landed himself with 7-days inside for contempt of court.   



> Philip McLoughlin, 41, of Blacon Point Road, Chester, appeared at the courtroom escorted by police officers on Friday, February 11, having previously been charged with an offence of assaulting a police officer on June 14, 2021.
> 
> But McLoughlin, who represented himself, refused to get in the dock in the courtroom, or to enter a plea to the charge, claiming he had "not been charged with anything whatsoever" and that police documents were "bogus".
> 
> He also claimed police had assaulted him during the June 2021 incident, understood to have happened during an anti-vaccination rally.





> McLoughlin attempted to 'approach the bench' to show Judge Michael Leeming a bundle of documents, which unrepresented defendants are not allowed to do.
> 
> During the hearing, Judge Leeming advised McLoughlin to seek representation from a solicitor to put forward a defence case. After McLoughlin ignored the arraignment plea to the charge of assaulting a police officer, referring again to his bundle of documents, Judge Leeming said: "I will take that as a not guilty plea and will set a date for trial."
> 
> An increasingly irate McLoughlin continued to protest, and Judge Leeming said: "I find you in contempt. Police, arrest him."



And, still he thought he was in the right, and the Judge was wrong  ....



> As McLoughlin was being handcuffed, he said: "That's battery, this is criminal, get off. Get off my paperwork.
> 
> "There is no justice, this is criminal."
> 
> *He continued his vocal protests as he was led into the dock and down into the cells.*











						Anti-vaccination protester jailed for contempt at Chester Crown Court
					

AN anti-vaccination protester has been jailed for contempt at Chester Crown Court.




					www.chesterstandard.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Feb 12, 2022)

"Get off my paperwork"


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 12, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oops, anti-vaxxer, and judging by his behaviour in court is also a 'Freeloon on the Land', has landed himself with 7-days inside for contempt of court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear, how sad, never mind.

Just hope he doesn't come up against someone doing porridge that's lost an elderly relative ...


----------



## klang (Feb 12, 2022)

,


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> I am glad now there's a wealth of left leaning podcasts looking in and ripping this stuff to shreds.



Bloody hell.
It's a good job I'll never be in the same room as Malone, McCullough or Rogan.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 13, 2022)

Another successful 'UK Freedom Convey' event is London, see the video below.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 13, 2022)

There’s not anything left to protest about here is there? Nothing mandated. Thick cunts.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 13, 2022)

A story about people who got out and stuff


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 13, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> There’s not anything left to protest about here is there? Nothing mandated. Thick cunts.


They've pretty much all moved on to an anti-vax position now, for the reason as you say that actually there aren't any restrictions any more.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 13, 2022)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They've pretty much all moved on to an anti-vax position now, for the reason as you say that actually there aren't any restrictions any more.


Yes, but even that‘s not mandatory. They have nothing really.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 13, 2022)

Why won't people think of the children


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 13, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> A story about people who got out and stuff



As with most holes far easier to fall in than climb out. Some of the stuff is so so extreme you wonder how they will ever deconstruct it all back to any sort of normality. The core belief behind most of it “evil forces are behind reality and out to destroy us” must somehow evaporate. Not easy


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 13, 2022)

A lot of them get huge emotionally gratification from it so will just try and latch on to more stuff


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 14, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> A story about people who got out and stuff



That's a good read, thanks for posting, also this post on reddit, linked from that article, is also worth reading.



> *Around this time she found others online who had grown sceptical of the movement, and had begun questioning the extraordinary amounts of money being raised. *This and follow-up welfare visits by the police were the final impetus for her to leave the ‘freedom’ movement.
> 
> “The weight that came off my shoulders instantly – it was unbelievable,” she says.



I suppose this gives some hope, the more life starts returning to normal, there's a chance that an increasing number of people will wake-up and realise they have fallen down a rabbit hole, increasing the pool of sceptical people online, and the chances of others stumbling across anti-conspiracy theories content, and that taking on a snowball effect.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> "Get off my paperwork"



I'm sure the judge will have his own copy of Magna Carta anyway


----------



## existentialist (Feb 14, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm sure the judge will have his own copy of Magna Carta anyway


Ah, but would it be the right version?


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That's a good read, thanks for posting, also this post on reddit, linked from that article, is also worth reading.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose this gives some hope, the more life starts returning to normal, there's a chance that an increasing number of people will wake-up and realise they have fallen down a rabbit hole, increasing the pool of sceptical people online, and the chances of others stumbling across anti-conspiracy theories content, and that taking on a snowball effect.


A good start would be to educate everyone what exactly a grift is. People think those that that are online ranting into microphones in home studios are doing it for the good of truth, or just the good of something. The grift if you are ignorant of such matters is hidden. But the grift economy pays in two ways: money, and like-validation. whether it's money or through building an ever growing audiance/like ratio (Who doesn't like seeing their posts liked?), then there's a vested interest. And it's all so instant. This is so different to teh slow burn trajectory of a college proffessor say or an author who spends decades building his reputation up. people might then see why content gets so extreme so quickly. people need the views/likes as quickly as possible. they might then see through the rivers of bullshit somewhat and start to look at the more thorough, quieter, experts, like those who, ya know, spend their life time hidden in universities, or who are respected across everyone in their fields etc. 

i honestly think now that a person protects themselves the longer they stay off social media. a wise person now i think doesn't even go there. there's a wisdom in rejecting to play even if they are missing out on "key information" amongst the rivers of dopamine laden bullshit.


----------



## Dystopiary (Feb 14, 2022)

The Metabunk forum has a subforum called Escaping the Rabbit Hole. 

Escaping The Rabbit Hole 

It gives first hand insights into what led people down there, and how they got out. There are some really quite poignant stories.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 14, 2022)

I had a long, long chat with a freshly divorced mate of mine who has been spouting manosphere horseshit recently. game, alphas, loads of sentances that begin with "men are..." or "women are...."

He truly is a great bloke and I was truly worried about him. And the conversation I ahd with him was very revealling. He just said that for comfort after his divorce (which has left him broke and he will be broke for a decade or so to come likely), he said he would watch manosphere stuff on youtube, one after the other on the "recommend" panel and it gave him a strange sense of calm and comfort. Toward teh end of the debate i said "mate - it's far right mysoginy, just end of. replace "women" with "black people" and you will see that it's the same biological determinism drivel that has fuelled far right racism". he acknowledged that it wasn't healthy for him, that he will move away from it. he also bought it up again later on after the convo had long finished. he said "i realise i should be blaming the individual (in this case his wife for his percieved greviances) instead of blaming her and then applying it to teh whole group (i.e. "women). i just said "yes, i agree." so maybe he's climbing out of the hole. alogrithymed extremism. i think he will be alright becasue he's incredibly bright and he listens to my counter arguments openly and with no resistance, like he wants to reframe what has happened to him. it's sad. a few times i have thoguht of breaking things off with him because of it but i am glad i haven't. he's normally a liberal centrist type and certainly no rabid right winger.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 14, 2022)

The 'UK Freedom Convey' has come up with an exciting new protest plan to make themselves more relevant.


----------



## gosub (Feb 14, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Oh dear, how sad, never mind.
> 
> Just hope he doesn't come up against someone doing porridge that's lost an elderly relative ...


Statistically likely.   Lesss likely (currently) to encounter someone whom lost someone purely as a result of the restrictions that were put in place ..ONS latest has sucides going down 9.1% in 2020


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 15, 2022)

This one is so far down the QAnon rabbit hole, that not even a JCB would be able to dig them out.


----------



## WouldBe (Feb 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This one is so far down the QAnon rabbit hole, that not even a JCB would be able to dig them out.
> 
> View attachment 310193


Being sacrificed by subatomic particles.  May take a while.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2022)

CERN launches investigation after ‘human sacrifice' video emerges
					

A SATANIC human sacrifice has been staged in the grounds of the European Organisation for Nuclear Research (Cern), the home of the Large Hadron Collider.




					www.express.co.uk
				




Thu, Aug 18, 2016

But the footage appears to have been recorded as part of a prank by scientists at Europe’s top physics lab.

Cern claims the ritual was simply researchers and scientists coming to work at the facility “taking their sense of humour too far.”


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 15, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> CERN launches investigation after ‘human sacrifice' video emerges
> 
> 
> A SATANIC human sacrifice has been staged in the grounds of the European Organisation for Nuclear Research (Cern), the home of the Large Hadron Collider.
> ...


that's what they want you to think


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2022)

"...now I am become Death [Shiva], the destroyer of worlds..."









						CERN ritual hoax - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2022)

__





						cern identified as the secret entrance to the cia's underground headquarters under lake geneva in switzerland - - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## nogojones (Feb 15, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> CERN launches investigation after ‘human sacrifice' video emerges
> 
> 
> A SATANIC human sacrifice has been staged in the grounds of the European Organisation for Nuclear Research (Cern), the home of the Large Hadron Collider.
> ...


If I was conducting ritual Satanic abuse on the grounds of CERN that would be my excuse as well.


----------



## Lurdan (Feb 15, 2022)

The CERN strand of the Christian loonasphere is quite entertaining.

The truth is revealed.   CERN, Satan’s Playground 







People mock the truth and play pranks but unwittingly they HELP the Forces of Light.

People make money.








> Will CERN share its dangerous dark matter with a government or military that is dead set on war, world domination, and destruction? Will CERN create a black hole that swallows the world, or will they release Satan and his legion of demons, locusts, and armies upon the world as the last days predict and approach?




Serious newspapers such as _checks notes_ the Daily Express and the Nigerian Observer write about it.








The articles are linked to at Reddit.


----------



## gosub (Feb 16, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> There’s not anything left to protest about here is there? Nothing mandated. Thick cunts.


Looks that way, though Canada is a diferent story + as is elsewhere, EU Court had them as acceptable before anyone even asked,  Still a thing on a Globalist agenda that only really entrenches corperates and isn't dead. But even then, a few workarounds are breaking though you can go to Spain on just test results for example. Trudeau though, seems to be drawing battle lines in other direction.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 16, 2022)

Good to see the 'UK freedom convey' is still holding the line, second video below. 

Mind you the guy is the first video is, well, 'a bit special', and has Piers Corbyn in the shot towards the end, as a special treat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2022)

Now let's get it right.
The vaccinations are deadly ?
roughly 90 percent of us have had at least one dose ...
Isn't it a tad late ?

And the Canadian flag is clearly the new Confederate one ...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 16, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Good to see the 'UK freedom convey' is still holding the line, second video below.
> 
> Mind you the guy is the first video is, well, 'a bit special', and has Piers Corbyn in the shot towards the end, as a special treat.




Them fuckers are getting blown into the Thames tonight.

(by the wind)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2022)

Why would a global elite want to deplete the population and reduce their income?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 16, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would a global elite want to deplete the population and reduce their income?


Out of devilish perversity


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 16, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would a global elite want to deplete the population and reduce their income?


So they can harvest all the adrenochrome from the dead!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 16, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would a global elite want to deplete the population and reduce their income?


PROFIT


----------



## LDC (Feb 17, 2022)

Enjoyed the dropping of the millennium wheel into the list of evil establishment buildings.

Good to see the pathetic and dwindling numbers though, they're on a hiding to nothing here and just look increasingly ridiculous.


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 17, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Enjoyed the dropping of the millennium wheel into the list of evil establishment buildings.
> 
> Good to see the pathetic and dwindling numbers though, they're on a hiding to nothing here and just look increasingly ridiculous.


They've effectively won.   They should get over it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 17, 2022)

More mind blowing logic here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2022)

numbers don't lie !1!!!!!


----------



## LDC (Feb 17, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> They've effectively won.   They should get over it.



How have they 'won'? A massive percentage of the population have been vaccinated, and nothing they said has been proved to be true. Their numbers have dwindled and they look like fools.


----------



## emanymton (Feb 17, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Good to see the 'UK freedom convey' is still holding the line, second video below.
> 
> Mind you the guy is the first video is, well, 'a bit special', and has Piers Corbyn in the shot towards the end, as a special treat.



On the top one.
Shurely if you really believed that there was a plan to kill off 50 million people in 3 years you would want to do a bit more than hand around outside an office with a microphone and make jokey comments about it?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2022)

He should be going on a forum and making jokey comments about it like we do


----------



## pogofish (Feb 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Now let's get it right.
> The vaccinations are deadly ?
> roughly 90 percent of us have had at least one dose ...
> Isn't it a tad late ?
> ...



Did you not noticing them all change tack to the "90% of you will be dead within five years" line a while back when the initial claims of a rapid cull proved over optimistic?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2022)

Threat to impede the vaccination of clinically-vulnerable children on Friday.











						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					www.google.com


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 17, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> How have they 'won'? A massive percentage of the population have been vaccinated, and nothing they said has been proved to be true. Their numbers have dwindled and they look like fools.


They have won in the respect to having no restrictions or proper testing at the end of the month. Not that they brought it about, but they have nothing to protest about as for whatever reason they demands have been met.

But yeah in respect to people getting the vaccination then no.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2022)

WoooOOoooAARGGH!


----------



## gosub (Feb 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Now let's get it right.
> The vaccinations are deadly ?
> roughly 90 percent of us have had at least one dose ...
> Isn't it a tad late ?
> ...


That would be unfortunate.  There is wheat amongst the chaff in what is happening in Canada. This lot though is undoubtedly chaff.


----------



## LDC (Feb 17, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> They have won in the respect to having no restrictions or proper testing at the end of the month. Not that they brought it about, but they have nothing to protest about as for whatever reason they demands have been met.
> 
> But yeah in respect to people getting the vaccination then no.



Nah, I don't see that as them winning at all. It's winning due to all the people that have followed restrictions, got vaccinated, etc. for the last 2 years, despite the fruitloops insisting it's all fake etc.


----------



## LDC (Feb 17, 2022)

editor said:


> WoooOOoooAARGGH!




Just fantastic!


----------



## gosub (Feb 17, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> They have won in the respect to having no restrictions or proper testing at the end of the month. Not that they brought it about, but they have nothing to protest about as for whatever reason they demands have been met.
> 
> But yeah in respect to people getting the vaccination then no.


A lack of restrictions in the UK probably owes more to Partygate than anything else.


----------



## gosub (Feb 17, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> How have they 'won'? A massive percentage of the population have been vaccinated, and nothing they said has been proved to be true. Their numbers have dwindled and they look like fools.


They may well be fools, however the world has yet to fully row back from Covid law and Chinese practices.  How far things return to how they were remains to be seen.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Threat to impede the vaccination of clinically-vulnerable children on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chatham tomorrow, pissing down with winds of over 70mph, I do hope they post some videos.


----------



## gosub (Feb 17, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Chatham tomorrow, pissing down with winds of over 70mph, I do hope they post some videos.


I hope they get done under public order personally


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 17, 2022)

gosub said:


> I hope they get done under public order personally



I hope they get blown into the docks, and washed out to sea, TBH.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 17, 2022)

gosub said:


> A lack of restrictions in the UK probably owes more to Partygate than anything else.



It's always been the government's and Johnson in particular's instincts to do as little as possible hasn't it. Regardless of the party stuff they were always going to look to wind things down as soon as they thought they could swing it. How the loons look at that and see looking restrictions everywhere I have no idea but then not much about them makes any sense.


----------



## gosub (Feb 17, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It's always been the government's and Johnson in particular's instincts to do as little as possible hasn't it. Regardless of the party stuff they were always going to look to wind things down as soon as they thought they could swing it. How the loons look at that and see looking restrictions everywhere I have no idea but then not much about them makes any sense.


Agree with that, but partygate made doing resitrictions pretty much impossible.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2022)

So the map reference suggests they're going to close down Wilko? I think ours closed a while ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2022)

A local cycling youtuber I used to follow a bit has gone down the rabbithole - suggested people read some vile rag called "The Light" - published by some character called Darren Nesbit ..


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> A local cycling youtuber I used to follow a bit has gone down the rabbithole - suggested people read some vile rag called "The Light" - published by some character called Darren Nesbit ..



That shit rag has been published monthly since Sept. 2020, it's even be delivered to some homes around here.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 17, 2022)

That name has to be an anagram


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> That shit rag has been published monthly since Sept. 2020, it's even be delivered to some homes around here.


Copies have been filled in bus stops here recently.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> That name has to be an anagram


Going to Glastonbury (Town!  ), as I did quite recently (  ), doesn't *in the least bit*!! help for avoiding that utter shitrag!!!   

Widely distributed in G-Town  .. best off to swig cider  and then some more


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 18, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Threat to impede the vaccination of clinically-vulnerable children on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did no  one tell him the storm is coming?

Well, actually it's here already.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 18, 2022)

It's bad enough in this country, but imagine spreading such shite in a poor country that really won't be able to cope at all with covid.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 18, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> did no  one tell him the storm is coming?
> 
> Well, actually it's here already.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 18, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> did no  one tell him the storm is coming?



Fake news spread by the MSM.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 18, 2022)

That shitrag The Light found it's way through my letterbox and there's piles of them in our only pub (landlady is antivax).


----------



## nogojones (Feb 18, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Going to Glastonbury (Town!  ), as I did quite recently (  ), doesn't *in the least bit*!! help for avoiding that utter shitrag!!!
> 
> Widely distributed in G-Town  .. best off to swig cider  and then some more


This doesn't surprise me at all.

I used to have to cover a service in Glastonbury. I'd pop out at lunchtime to try and find a Greggs or somewhere to grab a sarnie, but it was always a struggle. I could buy lorryloads of dream-catchers and crystals, but normal food was in short supply.

There is some net benefit to the country by keeping most of the hippy wankers in one town, it's jsut hard if you have to visit it now and again.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 18, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> That shitrag The Light found it's way through my letterbox and there's piles of them in our only pub (landlady is antivax).


Plaster the bogs with pro-vaccine stickers & leave leaflets in the bar.

and take a couple of copies that rag off to the recycling / bin at every opportunity.

Had to laugh yesterday.
One of the parcels at work was packed with newspaper. 
I think Korean but from some of the illustrations, somewhat anti-vaxx. They had been modified a bit to remove that layer. 
And the crunched up remains ended up in the stove ...


----------



## souljacker (Feb 18, 2022)

nogojones said:


> This doesn't surprise me at all.
> 
> I used to have to cover a service in Glastonbury. I'd pop out at lunchtime to try and find a Greggs or somewhere to grab a sarnie, but it was always a struggle. I could buy lorryloads of dream-catchers and crystals, but normal food was in short supply.
> 
> There is some net benefit to the country by keeping most of the hippy wankers in one town, it's jsut hard if you have to visit it now and again.


----------



## belboid (Feb 18, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> A local cycling youtuber I used to follow a bit has gone down the rabbithole - suggested people read some vile rag called "The Light" - published by some character called Darren Nesbit ..


I’m out for a drink later with a close family member of his.  Needless to say, my friend thinks Darren is a complete fucking loon and avoids him whenever possible.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 18, 2022)

Chatham vac centre protest today, second video down, about 20 seconds in -

 'this is the problem, they think we're all dumb fucks, but we're all well educated within the law' - PRICELESS!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 18, 2022)

Another classic from an anti-vaxxer Telegram group, it's not the wind, it's 5G.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 19, 2022)

When everything has to be a conspiracy!


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2022)

A million years ago these fucking idiots would have simply got eaten by dinosaurs or what have you

(Yes. I know the time line isn't correct, but the principle still stands, the tribe would simply have killed them off)


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 19, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> A million years ago these fucking idiots would have simply got eaten by dinosaurs or what have you
> 
> (Yes. I know the time line isn't correct, but the principle still stands, the tribe would simply have killed them off)



Would they have been killed off? I think it might have been exactly this kind of person who first came up with theories that storms happen because an all-powerful supernatural being is angry about people wanking too much or whatever.


----------



## xenon (Feb 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> When everything has to be a conspiracy!




I can’t tell but I think that is a parody? Something about his dead pan delivery.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Would they have been killed off? I think it might have been exactly this kind of person who first came up with theories that storms happen because an all-powerful supernatural being is angry about people wanking too much or whatever.


Well, if I'd've been in the tribe I'd've made sure they were killed off, life was a lot simpler then

Truth be told I'd not shed a tear if they all got covid and died now. I s'pose that makes me a bad person but... <shrug> over it already


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 19, 2022)

xenon said:


> I can’t tell but I think that is a parody? Something about his dead pan delivery.



And, that is the problem, they're so bonkers, it's impossible to tell if something is a parody or not.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 19, 2022)

But there's the added danger. Parodies and satire serve a purpose. The blurred lines make it harder to act on the real extremism.


----------



## keybored (Feb 19, 2022)

xenon said:


> I can’t tell but I think that is a parody? Something about his dead pan delivery.


It's an obvious piss take, he practically admits it towards the end.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 19, 2022)

I hope those of you that can't make it in person, will join in online.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I hope those of you that can't make it in person, will join in online.
> 
> View attachment 310949


this don't look like a loon protest, wrong thread?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 19, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> this don't look like a loon protest, wrong thread?



It's being shared by anti-vaxxers, but 'Take Back Democracy' does seem sound enough, I guess the loons just plan to tag along.


----------



## LDC (Feb 19, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> this don't look like a loon protest, wrong thread?



Looks like a proper loon-fest to me.


----------



## gosub (Feb 19, 2022)

Looks lie a generic protest to me


----------



## xenon (Feb 19, 2022)

keybored said:


> It's an obvious piss take, he practically admits it towards the end.



Yeah, the end of it was where I thought this must be a pisstake.

But like Cupid Stunt says, it's not far from the genuine wackos though. The counting guy in the video above. Gove is Russian etc...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 19, 2022)

gosub said:


> Looks lie a generic protest to me



A 'down with this sort of thing' sort of thing?


----------



## gosub (Feb 19, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> A 'down with this sort of thing' sort of thing?


More sort of thing tbc


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's being shared by anti-vaxxers, but 'Take Back Democracy' does seem sound enough, I guess the loons just plan to tag along.


yes I went to check the website and it is mostly about the right to protest and fuck off boris as far as I can tell, no loonery whatsoever, but it makes sense the loons might try and hijack it to try and bolster their apparent numbers.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 19, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Looks like a proper loon-fest to me.


mostly anti tory, anti cuts, anti brexit, disability and equality campaigners lot.
not a word about covid or other lunacy on their website.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

With these twats constantly baiting people, it's hardly surprising that someone would strike back and fair play to her, shame her target wasn't Corbyn himself, but fucking hell, the reaction from the anti-vaxxers, especially from the one described as 'Corbyn's tiny attack dog'!



Sadly, she got arrested.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> With these twats constantly baiting people, it's hardly surprising that someone would strike back and fair play to her, shame her target wasn't Corbyn himself, but fucking hell, the reaction from the anti-vaxxers, especially from the one described as 'Corbyn's tiny attack dog'!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, she got arrested.



I think it will work out OK. Provocation is a mitigation, and that footage makes it pretty clear that they were quite deliberately being provocative.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 20, 2022)

to be fair well worth getting a criminal record for.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

I agree with both the above points, but it still ruined her night out.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 20, 2022)

What are they actually 'protesting' about now anyway?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2022)

Does show their standard way of working - provoke provoke provoke then whine like fuck repeatedly "help help I'm being repressed"


----------



## keybored (Feb 20, 2022)

Good for her.

Who's the lairy little shit who starts screaming threats at her once she's at a safe distance? He seems to be all over these things.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I agree with both the above points, but it still ruined her night out.


Yes. Nobody should have to tolerate that kind of aggressive, noisy haranguing. And if I'd lost a relative to Covid, and someone responded like that to me, I think I'd struggle to be restrained and completely calm about it. Although I'd probably settle for an articulate rant, during which I'd call the heartless cunts heartless cunts.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What are they actually 'protesting' about now anyway?


vaccinators murdering children I think


----------



## keybored (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



This guy (Poundland security for Piers?)


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> vaccinators murdering children I think



Yes, but the claim is the vaccines are killing both adults & children, and the more looney are also claiming the NHS is killing people with treatment of covid patients.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

keybored said:


> This guy (Poundland security for Piers?)



More pint-size security for Corbyn.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yes, but the claim is the vaccines are killing both adults & children, and the more looney are also claiming the NHS is killing people with treatment of covid patients.


TBH, the best response surely has to be just to point and laugh?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> 'Corbyn's tiny attack dog'!


the one screaming "fucking cunt" - isn't that the tiny but hard football supporter of meme a couple of years ago?


----------



## LDC (Feb 20, 2022)

How the actual fuck is Piers Corbyn still able to be doing this? He's been nicked loads, why the fuck isn't he subject to an injunction or under very strict bail conditions?


----------



## keybored (Feb 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> the one screaming "fucking cunt" - isn't that the tiny but hard football supporter of meme a couple of years ago?
> 
> View attachment 311072


He's got anger issues. 



Jill Everett bleating repetitively in the background again.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

keybored, yeah he's one of Corbyn's regular loons, some other faces from last night are also in their 'trying to keep a fart in your trousers' video.



What a fucking bunch of loons.


----------



## LDC (Feb 20, 2022)

keybored said:


> Jill Everett bleating repetitively in the background again.



Who the fuck is she? She's very fucking annoying.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Who the fuck is she? She's very fucking annoying.



Some yoga Instructor. 

And, I am not kidding.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2022)

That giant bearded, tattoed copper was so perfect for that particular task


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

keybored said:


> He's got anger issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Everett bleating repetitively in the background again.




Good to see him being arrested.


----------



## keybored (Feb 20, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Who the fuck is she? She's very fucking annoying.











						Home | Camden Pilates &Yoga
					

Camden Pilates and Yoga offers Pilates Personal Training and Yoga with Master Teacher  Jill Everett, and small group classes online and Vegan Nutritionist Services, in your home, in studio or online. Strength and Balance for your Body and Soul. All are warmly welcomed. More than just a workout.




					www.jilleverettpilatespersonaltraining.co.uk
				




American expat, apparently lost her way to Totnes and ended up in London.


----------



## keybored (Feb 20, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> That giant bearded, tattoed copper was so perfect for that particular task


I thought it was Ramzan Kadyrov!


----------



## LDC (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some yoga Instructor.
> 
> And, I am not kidding.



Just looked at her Twitter. They seem to be going on about the ULEZ in London as part of some NWO order thing to control people as well. It's fucking insane.


----------



## LDC (Feb 20, 2022)

keybored said:


> Home | Camden Pilates &Yoga
> 
> 
> Camden Pilates and Yoga offers Pilates Personal Training and Yoga with Master Teacher  Jill Everett, and small group classes online and Vegan Nutritionist Services, in your home, in studio or online. Strength and Balance for your Body and Soul. All are warmly welcomed. More than just a workout.
> ...



That website is an attack on the eyes.


----------



## klang (Feb 20, 2022)

horrible lot. vile and aggressive.


----------



## klang (Feb 20, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That website is an attack on the eyes.


and intelligence.


----------



## klang (Feb 20, 2022)

can't believe I have ex-mates who have gone down the hole and align themselves with those people. it's all so fucking obvious, stupid, hate filled, narcissistic and vile.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> That website is an attack on the eyes.


I particularly like this bit: 



> MEDITATION - Establish a daily meditation practice to better know your true self  and find the answers to all of your questions. Learn to make healthier choices and skillfully navigate any situation from a better perspective.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 20, 2022)

klang said:


> and intelligence.


I wouldn't call it so much an "attack on intelligence" as a demonstration of idiocy.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 20, 2022)

I know there is support from the "wellness community"  🤮 

But I hope it comes back to bite her big-time ...


----------



## klang (Feb 20, 2022)

somebody I know and used to respect follows a woman who talks to the dead who will warn her about false flag attacks.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice little piss take of Macey. (Sound NSFW or kids)


----------



## existentialist (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nice little piss take of Macey. (Sound NSFW or kids)



I'd like to think that the original footage (perhaps not that video ) was entered in evidence, should the woman be unfortunate enough to be prosecuted.


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I'd like to think that the original footage (perhaps not that video ) was entered in evidence, should the woman be unfortunate enough to be prosecuted.


Fuck ton of mitigation I agree.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 20, 2022)

two sheds said:


> the one screaming "fucking cunt" - isn't that the tiny but hard football supporter of meme a couple of years ago?
> 
> View attachment 311072



The Wealdstone Raider? He had a much more coherent agenda. 'You want some? I'll give it yer.' Succinct and to the point.



(I have actually met him and he's nowhere near the sort of cunt that guy is.)


----------



## two sheds (Feb 20, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Wealdstone Raider? He had a much more coherent agenda. 'You want some? I'll give it yer.' Succinct and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> (I have actually met him and he's nowhere near the sort of cunt that guy is.)


Yes - can totally imagine, he looked sweet. In that case I won't dig out the clip of him.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> With these twats constantly baiting people, it's hardly surprising that someone would strike back and fair play to her, shame her target wasn't Corbyn himself, but fucking hell, the reaction from the anti-vaxxers, especially from the one described as 'Corbyn's tiny attack dog'!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, she got arrested.



They are poised and ready aren't they to instantly and immediately take on the role of the "oppressed." Like a runner released by a start gun. The Absoloute Einsteins don't realise that having thigns like free vacinnes during a global pandemic are the almost exact opposite of repression. Things like furlough. Loans to businesses. Etc. 

As with all extremists at times, they overlook a "good thing" as it is twisted into a bad thing by their own mind's paranoia. Absoloute Einsteins.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2022)

keybored said:


> Home | Camden Pilates &Yoga
> 
> 
> Camden Pilates and Yoga offers Pilates Personal Training and Yoga with Master Teacher  Jill Everett, and small group classes online and Vegan Nutritionist Services, in your home, in studio or online. Strength and Balance for your Body and Soul. All are warmly welcomed. More than just a workout.
> ...


that whole description in the link is just one big red flag these days


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 20, 2022)

the latest conspirituality episode is pretty grim but captivating listening about a wellness mum who is deep and dark down the rabit hole. interviews her friends.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 20, 2022)

Have we had vaccines contain parasite eggs yet?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Have we had vaccines contain parasite eggs yet?
> 
> View attachment 311117


172.7MB. How very conspiraloon.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Feb 20, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The Wealdstone Raider? He had a much more coherent agenda. 'You want some? I'll give it yer.' Succinct and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> (I have actually met him and he's nowhere near the sort of cunt that guy is.)



He was just offering someone a sip of his pint and everyone took it the wrong way


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, just up the road from me.   Alpha Men Assemble? Twats.
> 
> It's worth reading the full article to see how mad and possibly dangerous these loons are. (Paywall smashed link)
> 
> Antivaxers threaten ‘radical action’ after boxing drills on beach​



Remember this lot?

Well, they have released their latest video on their training last Sunday, here it is for your entertainment.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember this lot?
> 
> Well, they have released their latest video on their training last Sunday, here it is for your entertainment.



First we take...the Highland Games. Then, tomorrow, the world. Via curling and dressage.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2022)

So they've dropped the "men" ?
It's political correctness gone mad


----------



## spitfire (Feb 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember this lot?
> 
> Well, they have released their latest video on their training last Sunday, here it is for your entertainment.




The dog. The changes from landscape to portrait. The keystone cops video editing.

The twats.


----------



## Sue (Feb 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember this lot?
> 
> Well, they have released their latest video on their training last Sunday, here it is for your entertainment.



Disappointed it doesn't start with 'it was a time for heroes...'


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2022)

Sue said:


> Disappointed it doesn't start with 'it was a time for heroes...'


"It was the best of times. It was the worst of times"


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> "It was the best of times. It was the worst of times"


It was the blurst of times?!


----------



## souljacker (Feb 22, 2022)

I'm told by my conspiraloon mate that my last booster jab has given me AIDS and I will have no immune system by, very specifically, the 13th march. Which is nice.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'm told by my conspiraloon mate that my last booster jab has given me AIDS and I will have no immune system by, very specifically, the 13th march. Which is nice.


Why not challenge him to put his money where his big fat stupid mouth is and wager a substantial amount about his prediction?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Why not challenge him to put his money where his big fat stupid mouth is and wager a substantial amount about his prediction?


Tried that many times. He just changes the subject. It would be quite comical if it wasn't for the fact that his 80 year old mum hasn't been vaccinated because of what he has said.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Tried that many times. He just changes the subject. It would be quite comical if it wasn't for the fact that his 80 year old mum hasn't been vaccinated because of what he has said.


Make a film of you offering the wager. If he's so right he'd have no reason to turn down his chance of making money and internet fame. And if he runs away from  the wager he just looks like a sad conspiracy prick.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'm told by my conspiraloon mate that my last booster jab has given me AIDS and I will have no immune system by, very specifically, the 13th march. Which is nice.


Do you have it in writing so you can post it somewhere he will always be reminded of it ?
I'm currently managing to annoy a PalTalker by posting stuff in my profile for everyone to see.
A lot of these people only say stuff because they think its ephemeral.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 22, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'm told by my conspiraloon mate that my last booster jab has given me AIDS and I will have no immune system by, very specifically, the 13th march. Which is nice.


My birthday 🧐


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'm told by my conspiraloon mate that my last booster jab has given me AIDS and I will have no immune system by, very specifically, the 13th march. Which is nice.


I suggest you have a bet with him that he will stop being a cunt on 13th March.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 22, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I'm told by my conspiraloon mate that my last booster jab has given me AIDS and I will have no immune system by, very specifically, the 13th march. Which is nice.



I'm curious, will we all lose our immune systems on the 13th March or is this specific to you? And if so how do I work out how long I've got?


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm curious, will we all lose our immune systems on the 13th March or is this specific to you? And if so how do I work out how long I've got?


A select few of us got saline.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 22, 2022)

This whole HIV/vaccine thing is just to kick the conspiracy bucket down the line. They can’t accept the fact they’ve been wrong the whole time so now it’s some sort of immune issue that’s going to happen at some stage in the future.

Same thing with Trump and the election. All the QAnon heads claimed he would be installed as rightful President further down the line. They’re just complete fucking arse wipes aren’t they.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 22, 2022)

N_igma said:


> This whole HIV/vaccine thing is just to kick the conspiracy bucket down the line. They can’t accept the fact they’ve been wrong the whole time so now it’s some sort of immune issue that’s going to happen at some stage in the future.
> 
> Same thing with Trump and the election. All the QAnon heads claimed he would be installed as rightful President further down the line. They’re just complete fucking arse wipes aren’t they.


Speaking personally, arsewipes are a pleasant presence in my life, and I would be getting through a lot of old socks without them. "Arse wipes" does not represent the complete uselessness of those wastes of skin.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Speaking personally, arsewipes are a pleasant presence in my life, and I would be getting through a lot of old socks without them. "Arse wipes" does not represent the complete uselessness of those wastes of skin.


feel the need to add that that if the arse wipes are Paper based only they get flushed but any wipes must go in the bin
save the planet
prevent the fatberg!


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Speaking personally, arsewipes are a pleasant presence in my life, and I would be getting through a lot of old socks without them. "Arse wipes" does not represent the complete uselessness of those *wastes of skin*.


Oxygen thieves, maybe as an alternative to bib  ?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Feb 22, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Speaking personally, arsewipes are a pleasant presence in my life, and I would be getting through a lot of old socks without them. "Arse wipes" does not represent the complete uselessness of those wastes of skin.


But then the socks would be the arse wipes. The point is that arse wipes are useful for that only but socks can be worn on the feet.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 23, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> But then the socks would be the arse wipes. The point is that arse wipes are useful for that only but socks can be worn on the feet.


Fuck. I've been busted.


----------



## gosub (Feb 23, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you have it in writing so you can post it somewhere he will always be reminded of it ?
> I'm currently managing to annoy a PalTalker by posting stuff in my profile for everyone to see.
> A lot of these people only say stuff because they think its ephemeral.


Hmmm.  Yes and No be careful.  Having read post you put up the earlier, have caiuse to think at some point in the future they might consider they weren't very well at the moment.  Tread carefully if you have any concern for them getting better


----------



## keybored (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember this lot?
> 
> Well, they have released their latest video on their training last Sunday, here it is for your entertainment.



When you buy a VHS copy of Fight Club from the car boot sale.


----------



## keybored (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember this lot?
> 
> Well, they have released their latest video on their training last Sunday, here it is for your entertainment.



This is pretty good if you mute the sound and instead have _the sound running from this_ in a background tab.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 23, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Oxygen thieves, maybe as an alternative to bib  ?


It could be argued that their thievery of oxygen is beneficial to plants, though...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 23, 2022)

Met Police finds ‘no criminal offences’ in Covid vaccine programme
					

Senior officer says crime reference number had been ‘widely misrepresented as evidence of a criminal investigation’




					www.independent.co.uk
				






> The Metropolitan Police has found no evidence of criminal offences related to the UK’s Covid vaccination programme, following a complaint by anti-vaxxers.
> 
> Activists had made a formal complaint to the force in December, alleging crimes ranging from misconduct in public office to murder, manslaughter and “multiple breaches of The Nuremberg Code 1947”.
> 
> They then used the crime reference number generated to repeatedly claim that crimes were being committed, and encourage people to make reports across the country.



So, the Met has confirmed the anti-vaxxers are morons, and there are no criminal offences in respect of the vaccine roll-out, this has been met with shock, horror, denial, and sheer stupidly, as summed up with this guy phoning the police to complain, you need to hear this, it's so bonkers.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember this lot?
> 
> Well, they have released their latest video on their training last Sunday, here it is for your entertainment.



Alpha Team Assemble? Do they help you with your IKEA furniture for a small fee?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Alpha Team Assemble? Do they help you with your IKEA furniture for a small fee?



I think they are too thick for that.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Met Police finds ‘no criminal offences’ in Covid vaccine programme
> 
> 
> Senior officer says crime reference number had been ‘widely misrepresented as evidence of a criminal investigation’
> ...



Surely they've got to get done for wasting police time.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Surely they've got to get done for wasting police time.


I doubt the police actually used much time with this. Gave them a number, waited for X days, then announced this. 

The anti-everythings will act like people whose X-Box  contained potatoes for a few days and will soon move on.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Alpha Team Assemble? Do they help you with your IKEA furniture for a small fee?


No, that's Taskrabbit


----------



## two sheds (Feb 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Surely they've got to get done for wasting police time.


Yes I'm wondering whether we could get a crime number for this: wasting police time, incitement to riot, there must be something ...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Yes I'm wondering whether we could get a crime number for this: wasting police time, incitement to riot, there must be something ...



I guess the cops just reckon it's not worth the paperwork and wasting even more time. I imagine that if something more pressing occurred whilst these no marks are blathering on they'd be given short shrift and left standing with their mouths opening and closing like fish.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Met Police finds ‘no criminal offences’ in Covid vaccine programme
> 
> 
> Senior officer says crime reference number had been ‘widely misrepresented as evidence of a criminal investigation’
> ...



Oh my god! 

The police are in on the conspiracy. 

They need to start charging the twats with wasting police time or something. They'll likely all get off on diminished responsibility though.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Alpha Team Assemble? Do they help you with your IKEA furniture for a small fee?


If you want wobbly shelves feel free to use their services.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I guess the cops just reckon it's not worth the paperwork and wasting even more time. I imagine that if something more pressing occurred whilst these no marks are blathering on they'd be given short shrift and left standing with their mouths opening and closing like fish.


This is true but then people could go up to the twats making a nuisance of themselves and wave a piece of paper and say "Go home - we've got a crime number and we'll have you locked up for crimes against humanity unless you go away"


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 23, 2022)

Yeah, kidnapping world leaders, that's sure to work.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 23, 2022)

You know when you start something, and don't want to give up, despite it wasting more time than it should?

Yeah, well this took longer than expected.


----------



## klang (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Met Police finds ‘no criminal offences’ in Covid vaccine programme
> 
> 
> Senior officer says crime reference number had been ‘widely misrepresented as evidence of a criminal investigation’
> ...



all this talk about de-population, yet their scene is riddled with holocaust deniers. truth seekers my arse. dangerous right wingers, the lot of them.

(on a side note - they've even stolen a healthy mistrust in the police from us, the cunts)


----------



## klang (Feb 23, 2022)

I don't know Simon Parry nor his stance on holocaust denial and NWO theories, but I'm sure he's never distanced himself or publicly questioned his fellow-freedom-fighters beliefs and agendas. Or has he?
If not, it makes him complicit at best. 'De-population' is a very dodgy ground to walk without historical context or even denial.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

klang said:


> I don't know Simon Parry nor his stance on holocaust denial and NWO theories, but I'm sure he's never distanced himself or publicly questioned his fellow-freedom-fighters beliefs and agendas. Or has he?
> If not, it makes him complicit at best. 'De-population' is a very dodgy ground to walk without historical context or even denial.


What would be the point of depopulation anyway? A drastically reduced population would mean less people generating money for the evil capitalist overlords.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 23, 2022)

klang said:


> I don't know Simon Parry nor his stance on holocaust denial and NWO theories, but I'm sure he's never distanced himself or publicly questioned his fellow-freedom-fighters beliefs and agendas. Or has he?
> If not, it makes him complicit at best. 'De-population' is a very dodgy ground to walk without historical context or even denial.



Well, this is part of an e-mail he sent to his supporters, he's well down the de-population rabbit hole...


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> What would be the point of depopulation anyway? A drastically reduced population would mean less people generating money for the evil capitalist overlords.


Don't try and confuse them with yer logic, they'll see right through that


----------



## LDC (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, this is part of an e-mail he sent to his supporters, he's well down the de-population rabbit hole...
> 
> View attachment 311561



He's also well down some insanity/breakdown hole. That's the ramblings of someone who's lost their grip on reality I think.


----------



## belboid (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, this is part of an e-mail he sent to his supporters, he's well down the de-population rabbit hole...
> 
> View attachment 311561


He wants to ally with Jim Jones? That’s always worked well in the past.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2022)

gosub said:


> Hmmm.  Yes and No be careful.  Having read post you put up the earlier, have caiuse to think at some point in the future they might consider they weren't very well at the moment.  Tread carefully if you have any concern for them getting better


She spent ages in my room on several occasions listening to my voice while I gently unpicked her misrepresentation of the science as she typed stupid shit - then before yesterday's outburst it was all flattering comments about my appearance - she's a bit hung up on her Peruvian ethnicity - lives in NW Washington DC ... I admit I'm clumsy when it comes to finding cracks in their armour ...
I spoke to a friend of hers and she said she was fairly normal before COVID.
Just lately she seemed to be toning down her profile photos ...


----------



## Storm Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Well, this is part of an e-mail he sent to his supporters, he's well down the de-population rabbit hole...
> 
> View attachment 311561


I've said this before, but it make no sense within it's own argument. Why would Gates, Soros, mutant machine wielding penguins or whoever 'They' are want a bunch of high IQ free thinkers running around upsetting their plans. Surely you get all gullible, easily coerced sheeple vaccinated, then release an Omega variant to wipe out the non-sheeple, high IQ, free thinkers. Their problem is solved
See two can play at the conspiracy game. 😉

Just for clarity I don't believe this, but it is a more logical load of old shite than anti-vaxxers come out with.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 23, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I've said this before, but it make no sense within it's own argument. Why would Gates, Soros, mutant machine wielding penguins or whoever 'They' are want a bunch of high IQ free thinkers running around upsetting their plans. Surely you get all gullible, easily coerced sheeple vaccinated, then release an Omega variant to wipe out the non-sheeple, high IQ, free thinkers. Their problem is solved
> See two can play at the conspiracy game. 😉
> 
> Just for clarity I don't believe this, but it is a more logical load of old shite than anti-vaxxers come out with.



These people think in terms of good and evil that would make a Saturday morning cartoon look like a sophisticated piece of moral philosophy by comparison. It's apparently not enough for Bill Gates to be a billionaire, and thus for him to have a direct material interest in maintaining both his own personal wealth as well as the system that created and safeguards it.

No, he also has to be an EVIL(tm) baby-eating Satanist Lizard Jew who wants to kill billions of people for no comprehensibly good reason.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 24, 2022)

Bill Gates was talking about limiting population growth, not culling people. 

Do the loons 
a. Not understand what he said? 
b. Understand, but wilfully misinterpret it? 
c. Haven't read it themselves, but have watched some 1hr youtube vids about it? 
d. Are seeking the hidden meaning in everything and so know what Bill really meant?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 24, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Bill Gates was talking about limiting population growth, not culling people.
> 
> Do the loons
> a. Not understand what he said?
> ...



I would say a mix of all four of those things, but probably mostly a, c & d.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I would say a mix of all four of those things, but probably mostly a, c & d.


c. Haven't read it themselves, but have watched repeatedly *seen and maybe shared links to* some 1hr youtube vids about it *but haven't actually watched them..*


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 24, 2022)

Another appearance from Simon 'massive knobhead' Perry, this time trying to bribe armed police with £10m to go and arrest politicians.


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2022)

And no doubt other problems like poverty, health-inequality, atrocious working conditions, repressive house prices/rents etc etc are unimportant in the face of the "biggest depopulation programme known to man"


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 24, 2022)

An oaf in breach of common sense


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2022)

I’ve just been blocked and deleted by one of the random a/v conspiracy people in my social media
she posted a meme ’exposing’ ‘cnn fake news‘ about one of their reporters being killed in Afghanistan
and then again in Ukraine...the original report of his beheading was debunked at the time and now loons are
resurrecting the same bollocks.i made her aware of the dubious nature of stuff she was sharing, her response
told me I was wrong, so I hit her with a quote from Robert Anton Wilson*  about belief being the death of intelligence
...when I got back from the shop She’d blocked and deleted me...so much for free thinking.....☹️🤭🧐😂

* R A Wilson being co author of The Illuminatus! Trilogy - Wikipedia


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 26, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> I’ve just been blocked and deleted by one of the random a/v conspiracy people in my social media
> she posted meme ’exposing’ ‘cnn fake news‘ about one of their reporters being killed in Afghanistan
> and then again in Ukraine...the original report of his beheading was debunked at the time and now loons are
> resurrecting the same bollocks.i made her aware of the dubious nature of stuff she was sharing, her response
> ...



It's no loss for you


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 26, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> * R A Wilson being co author of The Illuminatus! Trilogy - Wikipedia


As book plots go, that's fucking bonkers!!!   

Adolf Hitler and Woodstock in the *same* plot???


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2022)

I predict the 'depopulation' conspiracy theorists now pivot to Gates' funding Putin to start a nuclear war as Covid didn't work.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I predict the 'depopulation' conspiracy theorists now pivot to Gates' funding Putin to start a nuclear war as Covid didn't work.


When there was that significant social media outage some months ago, some conspiracy theorists shared the possibility that, disappointed by the lack of deaths caused by the virus, "they" had now downed the Internet deliberately, to plunge society into a digital blackout, with no access to information or assistance.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 2, 2022)

Sorry again not UK but truckers in the US seem to be running out of gas:









						Trucker convoy protest in Washington DC flops as no-one shows up
					

Organisers had expected thousands of people to attend Freedom Convoy event




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Sorry again not UK but truckers in the US seem to be running out of gas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That speaker is an absolute fucking idiot.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 5, 2022)

Two Australian cricketers have died of heart attacks…Twitter tells me it MUST be the vaccine that got them…I guess we’re going to hear a lot more of this


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 5, 2022)

I am lost for words. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BCBlues (Mar 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am lost for words. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 312949



Yes, dont forget Utd v City


----------



## Sue (Mar 5, 2022)

Christ on a bike, the only person I know who's gone down the anti-vaxx rabbit hole has just started posting a load of pro-Putin stuff. (This is someone who used to be a lefty/green hippy type.) Ffs. 😡


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm going to OCR that and troll paltalk with it


----------



## klang (Mar 5, 2022)

Sue said:


> Christ on a bike, the only person I know who's gone down the anti-vaxx rabbit hole has just started posting a load of pro-Putin stuff. (This is someone who used to be a lefty/green hippy type.) Ffs. 😡


a lot of them traditionally hate Hillary Clinton and love Putin.


----------



## Sue (Mar 5, 2022)

klang said:


> a lot of them traditionally hate Hillary Clinton and love Putin.


He certainly never used to. Was more bothered about Scottish independence and green stuff.


----------



## Apathy (Mar 5, 2022)

Been a bit of celebratory back slapping amongst some of the antivaxx lot on social media this week as they are claiming their checkmate we-were-right-all-along moment due to a some Pfizer data on adverse reactions being released on court orders.  What’s nauseating for me (and at the same time, laughable)  is how they claim it’s them who are the true critical thinkers and it’s the rest of us are blinkered sheep.  Does my head in that


----------



## existentialist (Mar 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am lost for words. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 312949


Surely, surely that HAS to be a pisstake???


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 5, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Surely, surely that HAS to be a pisstake???



I don't think so, there's loads of that shit being posted by anti-vaxxers.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I don't think so, there's loads of that shit being posted by anti-vaxxers.


I mean, all the references to films as if they're fact, etc. The mind boggles...


----------



## two sheds (Mar 5, 2022)

Apathy said:


> Been a bit of celebratory back slapping amongst some of the antivaxx lot on social media this week as they are claiming their checkmate we-were-right-all-along moment due to a some Pfizer data on adverse reactions being released on court orders.  What’s nauseating for me (and at the same time, laughable)  is how they claim it’s them who are the true critical thinkers and it’s the rest of us are blinkered sheep.  Does my head in that


I know I had an exchange with an antivaxxer with me saying we should listen to the great majority of researchers, health experts, doctors and nurses and him banging on about stuff he'd read on facebook. He told me that I was being blinkered just before the thread was closed down.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2022)

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I know I had an exchange with an antivaxxer with me saying we should listen to the great majority of researchers, health experts, doctors and nurses and him banging on about stuff he'd read on facebook. He told me that I was being blinkered just before the thread was closed down.


narcissism is rife, i suspect, in these groups. fundementally they just seem to scream "i'm far too special for all this shit". the wellness communities absoloutely dripping with it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2022)

take rogan - works out all day, won't eat a carb or some such shit, is obessed with age and longevity, etc, is it really no surprise he leans this way. i would think if you have measured, normal view of oneself, humble (another old fashioned word), then you were more likely to listen to experts, follow rules, and not base your public safety decisions on facebook posts.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2022)

what are they tangling themselves up in now? anyone been monitoring?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> what are they tangling themselves up in now? anyone been monitoring?


My regular on PT has been online a lot less recently and has struggled to find an excuse to post anything in the chatroom where it's all about Ukraine.
They're gradually replacing antivax memes in their profile with ethnic pride ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> My regular on PT has been online a lot less recently and has struggled to find an excuse to post anything in the chatroom where it's all about Ukraine.
> They're gradually replacing antivax memes in their profile with ethnic pride ...


wot a weird road for those who have painted themselves into the corner through online radicalisation, who were otherwise "normal" before covid. is there a point where they stop screaming about child eating global elites? or are tehy in for the long road? idiots.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 6, 2022)

they had a stall in my town on sat, and i had a good look at them as i was walkign towards them. what struck me is how anxious and twitchy they looked. is it any surprise with teh stuff they now believe? can you imagine the inner terror at believing covid was a hidden plot? they must see evil hidden behind everything. that really is not an enviable mental state. best of luck, that's all i can say. and best of luck to their kids if they are being taught this stuff at home.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 6, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> My regular on PT has been online a lot less recently and has struggled to find an excuse to post anything in the chatroom where it's all about Ukraine.
> They're gradually replacing antivax memes in their profile with ethnic pride ...



...after being blocked by my main spreader of Facebook antivax _truth_ it my feeds went quiet but now it seems the ‘approved’ version of events unfolding has been decided and the ‘awake’ are spreading new shit about the invasiion..I’m not gonna say all stuff in the mainstream about Ukraine is unquestionable,in fact the way the wests acts globally from earlier times feeds nicely into the narrative but it’s weird how all these free thinkers come to the same conclusion, one disturbing thing for me is the lack of empathy from these ‘special ones’....can probably be traced back to Ickes theory about ‘minion incarnations’ ( untermensch) that he was spouting back in 90’s, where it once was about ’infinite love’ it’s now gone full narcissist with the more attractive expensively tattooed Instagram posuers farming likes types coming to the fore....


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 6, 2022)

Had a Psychedelic Society meeting yesterday and a couple of the attendees were anti-vaxxers.  Nice enough people apart from those views.  Always comes back to shit like "but people die from flu", "but you can still get covid if you've had the vaccine", "I don't want toxic shit injected in me" (strange thing coming from people who've ingested various weird chemicals)...    We had to do a quick topic change a couple of times.

Also know a couple of people who are really cutting off their nose to spite their face in terms of wanting to travel abroad but it's probably not going to happen because they won't get vaccinated.  I think if you asked them what their issue is with the vaccine, they probably wouldn't know, and some of the silliness comes from a partner or social circle.  I wonder now if some folk aren't budging out of pride?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 7, 2022)

Another classic message from beyond the rabbit hole.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2022)

I especially like "virtual signalling" ...
I think fake conspiracies need typos and bad photo-shopping for credibility.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 7, 2022)

gosub said:


> Hmmm.  Yes and No be careful.  Having read post you put up the earlier, have cause to think at some point in the future they might consider they weren't very well at the moment.  Tread carefully if you have any concern for them getting better



Today they replaced all the antivax memes in their profile with "Hater" ones - plus a load of new "frightened rabbit" photos - the only antivax reference is now this :-



> "About Me: I hope my haters took the covid shots because it's safe and effective like the media said hahahahaha "



So I redacted the item in my profile and changed the label to this :- 



> "This is what anti-vaccination conspiracies can do to an otherwise apparently normal person. - albeit this is PalTalk ... it was around 04.25 their time on a Tuesday morning."


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2022)

Someone on nextdoor put up a pro putin message along the same lines and got serially laughed at, then put up a 'Hope all the haters are satisfied' type message and got serially laughed at again.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Someone on nextdoor put up a pro putin message along the same lines and got serially laughed at, then put up a 'Hope all the haters are satisfied' type message and got serially laughed at again.



....yeah they come with this zero empathy shit all the time and when people have a word, they start with the burning martyr fuckeries.....


----------



## existentialist (Mar 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Someone on nextdoor put up a pro putin message along the same lines and got serially laughed at, then put up a 'Hope all the haters are satisfied' type message and got serially laughed at again.


It's interesting how quickly these people adopt a victim posture...and that seems to be true in spades of those expressing support for Putin, including on Urban


----------



## two sheds (Mar 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> It's interesting how quickly these people adopt a victim posture...and that seems to be true in spades of those expressing support for Putin, including on Urban


true, although they do tend to get serially laughed at


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 8, 2022)

Some of these nutters are still trying to report the vaccine roll-out as a crime, this copper is having none of that bullshit.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## spitfire (Mar 8, 2022)

Not UK but I can't find the US thread and ties in nicely with the above.

Lol at the losers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Slips in "child trafficking" should have been more inclusive - maybe get the flat-earthers on board.
Just imagine being so out of touch that they can ignore the fucking great bear in the room ...


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 8, 2022)

I see Danny Rampling describes himself as a human rights activist now.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 8, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Not UK but I can't find the US thread and ties in nicely with the above.
> 
> Lol at the losers.



Nice to see they've got the social distancing going now


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't know if I've mentioned it before but I encountered my first nuclear weapon denier the other day (as in Japanese photos faked) - of course they're also an antivaxxer and believes CBD cures everything ...
The guy has been dining out for years for having done session work for Glenn Matlock.



> About Me:10+ net Global #1s - Global media via Out-Rage 02 by Pistol Glen M - played on 4 UK vinyls - been in several signed UK bands


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2022)

mind you now that you mention it the shadows were all wrong


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 8, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I don't know if I've mentioned it before but I encountered my first nuclear weapon denier the other day (as in Japanese photos faked) - of course they're also an antivaxxer and believes CBD cures everything ...
> The guy has been dining out for years for having done session work for Glenn Matlock.


what is a nuclear weapons denier?
Sorry if it sounds stupid but I am beffudled by this.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 8, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Not UK but I can't find the US thread and ties in nicely with the above.
> 
> Lol at the losers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> what is a nuclear weapons denier?
> Sorry if it sounds stupid but I am beffudled by this.


It's somewhat similar to Holocaust denier - with "nuclear weapons" being a lie used to control the sheeple just like Covid ... as two sheds suggested it's all about the photos - and since these were relatively small bombs, they can always cite Dresden and say it was just conventional weapons...

The particular idiot in this case isn't even a fan of the UK Tory govt.

His main "thing" - apart from antivax is the evils of alcohol versus weed - I'm guessing he's a recovered alcoholic - even moderate consumption with food being used to suggest that the brains of said sheeple have been permanently damaged ....





__





						Nuclear energy denial
					

Nuclear energy denial is the belief that nuclear energy does not exist. Consequentially, nuclear weapons and nuclear power do not exist, and are simply hoaxes perpetrated by The Powers That Be for some undoubtedly nefarious reason. Yes, some people believe this, or at least it sure appears that...




					rationalwiki.org


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 9, 2022)

Just up for my middle aged bloke wee so checked my socials. Made the mistake of sending a pro-vaccine tweet in response to fears that infection rates are going up as a consequence of recent government decisions and of course I've become a target of the anti-everything brigade 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Just up for my middle aged bloke wee so checked my socials. Made the mistake of sending a pro-vaccine tweet in response to fears that infection rates are going up as a consequence of recent government decisions and of course I've become a target of the anti-everything brigade 🤦🏻‍♀️



Middle aged bloke wees are a hoax. Tell us why you were really up! We demand the truth!!!


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 9, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Middle aged bloke wees are a hoax. Tell us why you were really up! We demand the truth!!!


I'm a shill for fruit juice companies okay?! Only by promoting the drinking of fruit juice by middle aged men before bed can we succeed in our aims to supplant plain water by 2025. IS THIS THE REALITY YOU WANTED TO SEE?!


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Some of these nutters are still trying to report the vaccine roll-out as a crime, this copper is having none of that bullshit.



oh fuck it blows my mind. it's so surreal. he's just using magic words to try and bring down the Police State. Can you imagine being that far gone? really think it through.

fuuuucccck its mad


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 9, 2022)

I have 
F
A
I
T
H
in my beliefs
;-)


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2022)

some of them i think are just rigidly anti-social/narcissistic. when you see them it's just extreme selfishness manifest. lack of concern for others combined with a mind blowing faith in their own thought proceses/research.

others i think are lost, and it is sad. i do feel for them. it's like watching someone in the throws of a breakdown that is entirely a product of their own intellectual and emotional choices, and the grifters who have funded their mortgages from it. they seem to lack any sort of quiet introspection, that thought that is so useful to most people "...perhaps i might be wrong..." its sad. i hope they manage to move on.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2022)

how are tehy misinterpreting and emoting over russia? anyone know?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 9, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> how are tehy misinterpreting and emoting over russia? anyone know?


I've had a few "They're now distracting us with war" in my peripheral. 

Someone at work, who I think has been on the edge of going full booloo at the best of times, tried to laugh off a statement they made today about the news being "such bullshit" that for all we knew, "Russia and Ukraine are best buddies and all this is just theatre and acting."


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I've had a few "They're now distracting us with war" in my peripheral.
> 
> Someone at work, who I think has been on the edge of going full booloo at the best of times, tried to laugh off a statement they made today about the news being "such bullshit" that for all we knew, "Russia and Ukraine are best buddies and all this is just theatre and acting."


total and utter mistrust and break away from "main stream media"

total faith and utter convinction in Steve From Whatsapp's posts.

Absoloute einsteins.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I've had a few "They're now distracting us with war" in my peripheral.
> 
> Someone at work, who I think has been on the edge of going full booloo at the best of times, tried to laugh off a statement they made today about the news being "such bullshit" that for all we knew, "Russia and Ukraine are best buddies and all this is just theatre and acting."


world war III as just one big false flag 😆


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 10, 2022)

I'd like to see them explain away the first can of "instant sunshine" that gets opened


----------



## Jimmy Don't (Mar 10, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I'd like to see them explain away the first can of "instant sunshine" that gets opened


They've done their research and can tell you that the cloud wouldn't be that shape if it was real. Their own skin going yellow is because of the vaxxed shedding on them, not radiation.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 10, 2022)

fuck's sake.

just had a random phone call from an anti-vaxxer ... started off as the washing machine warranty bullsh1te.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 10, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> fuck's sake.
> 
> just had a random phone call from an anti-vaxxer ... started off as the washing machine warranty bullsh1te.


They're cold-calling people now???


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> They're cold-calling people now???



I don't think it was part of the proper script, and I'm not sure exactly how the subject came up as I usually cut these cold-callers off.

but my replies as a pro-vaxxer got them riled up enough that they hung up on me !
which was a result in both senses of the term.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 10, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> I don't think it was part of the proper script, and I'm not sure exactly how the subject came up as I usually cut these cold-callers off.
> 
> but my replies as a pro-vaxxer got them riled up enough that they hung up on me !
> which was a result in both senses of the term.


all comes out in the wash


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 10, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> fuck's sake.
> 
> just had a random phone call from an anti-vaxxer ... started off as the washing machine warranty bullsh1te.


Dammit - so this is yet another type of potential wind-up call I'm not receiving


----------



## iona (Mar 10, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> but my replies as a pro-vaxxer


How do you even get from washing machine warranties to vaccines though


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 10, 2022)

What do you reckon existentialist from a psychology point of view? Reckon personality is a big predictor in this stuff?


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 10, 2022)

iona said:


> How do you even get from washing machine warranties to vaccines though


Vibrations from the spin cycle can shake the virus out of you.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 10, 2022)

you have to stick your head in it though


----------



## nemoanonemo (Mar 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> They're it's just a cold-calling people now???


ftfy


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2022)

My regular PT antivaxer may have tidied her profile, but she was still posting antivax links from far right disinfo sites in the main political chatroom. (I have a second "hider" account with more then enough clues for anyone interested to look closely at my profile)
Twice recently she started PM-ing me sweet nothings but eventually couldn't help herself and the stupid started again ... so she's now blocked.


----------



## iona (Mar 10, 2022)

If you have "smart" appliances then letting them connect to the 5G nanobots they put in vaccines could invalidate the appliances' warranties I suppose


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 10, 2022)

iona said:


> If you have "smart" appliances then letting them connect to the 5G nanobots they put in vaccines could invalidate the appliances' warranties I suppose


Whirlpool wants us all dry spin enabled. Sickening


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 11, 2022)

A new low.


----------



## pogofish (Mar 11, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> I'd like to see them explain away the first can of "instant sunshine" that gets opened



From what little I've seen they already have that slated as the go-live for the "next stage" of the depopulation agenda.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2022)

Have y’all heard the latest one about Ukraine being a hub for child trafficking and scattered with US funded bioweapons labs?
Just as you thought there was nothing left to cynically monetise…


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2022)

Still no dodgy stickers near me, but I disposed of a sneaky Russel Brand advert near Aldi.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 11, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> A new low.



What an incredible researcher


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2022)

Speaking of Brand. I see he was on Campbell's Youtube recently - and Campbell is doubling down on Ivermectin in spite of being massively debunked recently - and he just made a video about Pfizer side-effects that someone on PT mentioned and which made me check his channel and spot the other two bits of shit ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Still no dodgy stickers near me, but I disposed of a sneaky Russel Brand advert near Aldi.


Not seen any round me for a while


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Not seen any round me for a while


You know what, I've noticed that the sticker campaign has drawn to a close. Maybe temporarily but notable to observe how quiet that campaign has gone.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Mar 12, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> You know what, I've noticed that the sticker campaign has drawn to a close. Maybe temporarily but notable to observe how quiet that campaign has gone.


When the stickers are only up for a day at most,  I imagine they start to think about the cost of a new ink cartridge


----------



## Griff (Mar 12, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Speaking of Brand. I see he was on Campbell's Youtube recently - and Campbell is doubling down on Ivermectin in spite of being massively debunked recently - and he just made a video about Pfizer side-effects that someone on PT mentioned and which made me check his channel and spot the other two bits of shit ...



He's talking about Pfizer's own data release.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2022)

Griff said:


> He's talking about Pfizer's own data release.


In *defence *of the vaccine ?


----------



## Griff (Mar 12, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> In *defence *of the vaccine ?



Think he was more in shock of what Pfizer put out to be fair.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2022)

All I saw was a luke-warm UK "pro-vaxxer" on PT being somewhat "turned" by watching the video ...

I think a couple of Youtube regulars have made videos which I suppose I will watch eventually ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 12, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Still no dodgy stickers near me, but I disposed of a sneaky Russel Brand advert near Aldi.



There’s a massive fucking billboard up in Brislington advertising an upcoming gig for Brand at Ashton Gate ffs. Like they could fill that place with loons*.

*awaits swift retort from Urban’s gasheads…


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 14, 2022)

This could be real, but the guy is comedian, so it's a great piss take of anti-vaxxers & conspiracy theorists.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This could be real, but the guy is comedian, so it's a great piss take of anti-vaxxers & conspiracy theorists.



Save a fortune on degree costs just spend 20 minutes on YouTube instead.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2022)

Well handled, Lewes


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

Look at these spunkbots


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 16, 2022)

@hempathic Think they've missed the letters e&t out.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 16, 2022)

Remember the days before computers, when you could knock up fairly decent flyer artwork using just a typewriter and some Letraset?

Now look at the fucking state of this, produced on a computer...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 16, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember the days before computers, when you could knock up fairly decent flyer artwork using just a typewriter and some Letraset?
> 
> Now look at the fucking state of this, produced on a computer...
> 
> View attachment 314670


My First Go At Quark XPress 3.3


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember the days before computers, when you could knock up fairly decent flyer artwork using just a typewriter and some Letraset?
> 
> Now look at the fucking state of this, produced on a computer...
> 
> View attachment 314670


Looks a bit of a wind-up - the Fail thing about football players looks like it's *pro*-science ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> My First Go At Quark XPress 3.3


with the screen res of an early Atari


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 16, 2022)

"Democide"


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 16, 2022)

I love a bit of midazolam


----------



## NoXion (Mar 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Looks a bit of a wind-up - the Fail thing about football players looks like it's *pro*-science ...



I think that can be explained by the typical tinfoil incompetence, because everything else ticks the usual boxes. Remember that these are the same guys who will cite papers which actually say the opposite of whatever they're claiming, usually because they haven't bothered to misread past the abstract.

If it is a parody, then it's definitely a case of Task Failed Successfully.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> This could be real, but the guy is comedian, so it's a great piss take of anti-vaxxers & conspiracy theorists.



But that is exactly the mentality. It fits so many of them perfectly. The heady swirl of arrogant stupidity


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remember the days before computers, when you could knock up fairly decent flyer artwork using just a typewriter and some Letraset?
> 
> Now look at the fucking state of this, produced on a computer...
> 
> View attachment 314670


I always enjoy their chaotic PR bumf. The clutching at hallucinatory straws. Angry at their own imaginations basically


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at these spunkbots
> 
> View attachment 314641


Orrible cunts


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at these spunkbots
> 
> View attachment 314641


festivaldeb's been in Glastonbury a few days ago, and will most likely have seen that poster -- 

That shop is run by a person renamed by deed-poll as 'Free Rob Cannabis', and it's pretty prominently positioned in G;lastonbury Town. 

He gets away with a  lot -- a couple of years ago he was widely handing out free hashcake in the marketplace .... 

Crazy fool as well, obviously!


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 18, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I love a bit of midazolam


Talking of drugs , maybe I might too, if I knew WTF it was .... 

(No doubt I missed something -- is midazolam a loon-drug?  ).


----------



## NoXion (Mar 18, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Talking of drugs , maybe I might too, if I knew WTF it was ....
> 
> (No doubt I missed something -- is midazolam a loon-drug?  ).



I had a quick Google when I saw the name mentioned earlier. From what I gathered it's commonly used to knock people out during surgeries. Apparently it can inhibit the formation of memories, which is probably the source of the tinfoil twats' paranoia - "it can mess with your memories! Surely "they" _must_ be using it for evil purposes!" - while completely ignoring the more mundane fact that there are some procedures that you _really_ don't want to be awake for as a patient.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 18, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> Talking of drugs , maybe I might too, if I knew WTF it was ....
> 
> (No doubt I missed something -- is midazolam a loon-drug?  ).


as noxion said: blissful sleep in minutes

to loonspud:
ignorance is bliss
they don't want you to know
blah di blah di blah
something something bill gates soros NWO WEF depopulation obama biden scamdemic 5G nanochip clintons 9/11 false flag experimental gene therapy children pizza tunnels
etc


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at these spunkbots
> 
> View attachment 314641


how many people dead? i have nothing but contempt. seriously.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2022)

sTeVe FrOm ThE PoT ShOp HaS SeEn ThRoUgH GlobAl ScIeNtIfIc CoNsEnSus


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2022)

We were up against it even before the idiots were cherrypicking hospital data and using VAERS reports as "data" - far too often companies paid out compo under pressure from US lawyers ...
Once Covid has been forgotten, there will always be "Monsanto"   - and the scary thing is how few anti-GMO loons know about Bhopal and Seveso ?
Even Norman Burlaug was copping grief a few years back due to (not like your granny's) gluten paranoia...


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2022)

Watch that instagram doc on iplayer for more pretty unsettling insights into how these people are made and algorithymed into corners


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2022)

It's never a good idea to go around impersonating police officers, as these two anti-vaxxers and sovereign citizen loons have discovered.



> A British couple who wore police hats and hi-vis vests were told to stop cosplaying as cops, as a court convicted them of impersonating police.
> 
> 
> Two so-called sovereign citizens have been found guilty of impersonating police officers for presenting themselves as “peace officers” at COVID-denier demonstrations in the UK.
> ...





> David Stewart, 54, and Jessica Collins, 32, from Haywards Heath, West Sussex, were convicted of the charge at Horsham Magistrates Court on Wednesday. Stewart was fined £392 and ordered to pay £689 in costs, while Collins was fined £126 with £684 in costs.
> 
> Prosecutors said the couple had been charged for wearing police-style outfits - hats and hi-vis vests with a chequered strip, distinctive shoulder detailing, and black cargo trousers - at a COVID-denier demonstration in Crawley in October.











						Anti-Vaxxers Can’t Just Dress Up as Cops, Court Rules
					

A British couple who wore police hats and hi-vis vests were told to stop cosplaying as cops, as a court convicted them of impersonating police.




					www.vice.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2022)

Oh, and the Alpha Team are out on day release again.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, and the Alpha Team are out on day release again.
> 
> View attachment 314957


ah that group of top virulogists and epidomologists trying their hardest to import the very best of brain dead lunatic US far right extremism.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 19, 2022)

#realmen

in the bin they go.,


----------



## _Russ_ (Mar 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, and the Alpha Team are out on day release again.


Presumably wherever you got that from it already had the redactions, so I guess it was from some site promoting their crap to the general public?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 19, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Presumably wherever you got that from it already had the redactions, so I guess it was from some site promoting their crap to the general public?



It already had the redactions, so wasn't from a site promoting them, but from a source taking the piss out of them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Oh, and the Alpha Team are out on day release again.
> 
> View attachment 314957


Wonder if the tug'o'war will be _Squid Games-_themed


----------



## _Russ_ (Mar 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It already had the redactions, so wasn't from a site promoting them, but from a source taking the piss out of them.


Aah, thought for a moment it might be somewhere pro-cunt and the redactions were just to hide their meeting spot. If I was taking the piss id advertise their whereabouts in case any friendly passing farmer had an unwanted cart of silage to dump somewhere.


----------



## High Voltage (Mar 19, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> Aah, thought for a moment it might be somewhere pro-cunt and the redactions were just to hide their meeting spot. If I was taking the piss id advertise their whereabouts in case any friendly passing farmer had an unwanted cart of silage to dump somewhere.


But silage is only fermented grass

What you need is a tanker of slurry


----------



## _Russ_ (Mar 19, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> But silage is only fermented grass
> 
> What you need is a tanker of slurry


I dont know why I wrote silage, thanks for the correction


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 19, 2022)

_Russ_ said:


> I dont know why I wrote silage, thanks for the correction


Cover them in silage, let the cows in to eat the silage and after covering them in slobber can cover them in shit as well.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 19, 2022)

Should rock up to wherever it is that they get up to their homoerotic japes with a massive sound system and just play the benny hill theme on a loop.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's never a good idea to go around impersonating police officers, as these two anti-vaxxers and sovereign citizen loons have discovered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering these twats are appealing their convictions, perhaps it was best not to do this yesterday, and boast about it online, as the cops can come knocking after the event and/or these images could end-up being additional evidence during their appeal.



Click to play, it will start with the interview of the guy convicted.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 20, 2022)

"if Sussex police believe they put a stop to us, they clearly don't understand the meaning of the word resistance."
Could be tricky trying to impersonate a police officer in jail.


----------



## Dogsauce (Mar 20, 2022)

They’re twats, but it’s a shit charge to get nicked for, complete waste of time and resources. I’ve seen plenty of cyclists/motorcyclists and horse riders with those police-style hi vis jackets with ‘Polite’ on the back, none of them get done.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They’re twats, but it’s a shit charge to get nicked for, complete waste of time and resources. I’ve seen plenty of cyclists/motorcyclists and horse riders with those police-style hi vis jackets with ‘Polite’ on the back, none of them get done.



But, were they wearing both police style 'tool belts' and headgear, I think that's where they overstepped the mark, TBH.


----------



## Storm Fox (Mar 20, 2022)

Dogsauce said:


> They’re twats, but it’s a shit charge to get nicked for, complete waste of time and resources. I’ve seen plenty of cyclists/motorcyclists and horse riders with those police-style hi vis jackets with ‘Polite’ on the back, none of them get done.


I believe the 'Polite' vest wearing horse-riders obtained permission from the police first.


----------



## klang (Mar 20, 2022)

how are they impersonating police officers? they look and act nothing like them...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2022)

It's their  behaviour too, wish I could find the video from the original Crawley demo, but I can't, however from the link provided...



> Sovereign citizens, who use convoluted pseudo-legal arguments to falsely  claim that the government is illegitimate, claim that their “peace officers,” sometimes known as peace constables, have the authority to uphold their version of the law. These “peace officers” have become a frequent sight at COVID-denier demos claiming that coronavirus is a hoax, and in direct action protests where anti-vaxxers have tried to shut down vaccination centres, claiming that they are actually crime scenes.
> 
> At an earlier court appearance in October, prosecutor Mariea Slater said that members of the public told police they had approached Stewart and Collins at a demonstration on October the 2nd, believing they were police officers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Could be tricky trying to impersonate a police officer in jail.


Pretty simple, they just have to ask to go on the numbers.


----------



## WouldBe (Mar 20, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Pretty simple, they just have to ask to go on the numbers.


No so easy getting a police uniform or making one.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



what are they even fighting against any more 😵‍💫😵‍💫??


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> what are they even fighting against any more 😵‍💫😵‍💫??


Well it's a nice day for it


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2022)

Fucking loonmuppets


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2022)

what a tragic perhaps pathetic point to arrive at in life.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 20, 2022)

what did you do grandad during the great global pandemic? was busy getting nicked for dressing up a policeman, son.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Mar 20, 2022)

editor said:


> Fucking loonmuppets
> 
> View attachment 315170



They were found guilty, see THIS POST, and post 7990 just above on this page, they were out again yesterday, on a demo in London.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 20, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> what did you do grandad during the great global pandemic? was busy getting nicked for dressing up a policeman, son.


"But Grandpa, I don't understand..."

"STAND UNDER, you fool, you don't STAND UNDER"


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 20, 2022)

"AND I'M NOT GRANDPA, MY IDENTITY IS GORDON OF THE FAMILY LIVESEY, HOW MANY TIMES."


----------



## tim (Mar 24, 2022)

For balance, the gaoling of a violent pro-mask moron

Shopper headbutted and run down over face mask


----------



## tim (Mar 24, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> No so easy getting a police uniform or making one.


Have you never seen "The Great Escape"?


----------



## two sheds (Mar 24, 2022)

tim said:


> For balance, the gaoling of a violent pro-mask moron
> 
> Shopper headbutted and run down over face mask


Fucking hell exempt from wearing a mask and twat ran him down. "Banned from driving for two years"


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 24, 2022)

tim said:


> For balance, the gaoling of a violent pro-mask moron
> 
> Shopper headbutted and run down over face mask


what a prick ffs


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2022)

Is anyone else being offered far too many YT videos for "citizen auditors" ?
A few years back there were just a few targeting meteorological RADAR establishments, now on a daily basis it's idiots videoing at Police admin sites and the like to wind-up security staff.
They have a similar whiff to the vaccination centre loons ..


----------



## tim (Mar 31, 2022)

Switch it off, go for a walk and don't provoke any contractors with your phone.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 1, 2022)

Not UK but worth an Honourable Mention:


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 1, 2022)

Thick as shit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 2, 2022)

Conspiracy Theorists Are Punching Each Other in the Face for Anti-Vax ‘Charities’
					

Ringside seats for a boxing match between COVID conspiracists are being sold for £50 each, with proceeds going toward anti-vax home schooling.




					www.vice.com
				




Bellends. 



> One of the teams of fighters will be led by Danny Glass, a British Army veteran who is a leader of Alpha Men Assemble, a hard-line group that’s been holding combat training sessions intended to prepare members for radical direct action protests against unspecified targets they believe are responsible for the so-called coronavirus plot against the people.





> The other team is led by a prominent anti-vax activist known as Matthew, who regularly posts videos of himself encouraging to COVID conspiracist Telegram channels. He was the leader of a group of sovereign citizen activists that stormed a pharmacy in Normanton, Yorkshire in January demanding that it stop administering COVID vaccines, citing a police crime reference number they falsely believed meant that the vaccines were under criminal investigation.



This is when it starts to get serious and scary...



> The fight night is being held to raise funds for HOPE Sussex, which describes itself as a “community education venue” dedicated to “creating a new home education ethos, that allows kids to live and learn freely in a conscious community.” The head of the school has previously given a speech at an Alpha Men’s Assemble meet-up, while COVID conspiracist influencers like Danny, from “Truth Pills,” have previously urged supporters to donate to the project.
> 
> The support for HOPE Sussex reflects a broader push within the anti-vax scene to take their kids out of mainstream schooling, in order to shield them from COVID vaccination drives and other influences they see as harmful. Following a VICE World News investigation last year, experts have condemned efforts by COVID conspiracy theorists to take their kids out of regular schools. “This is an unregulated way of funnelling children into a conspiracy mindset at a very early age,” said Joe Ondrak, head of investigation for Logically, a tech company that combats online disinformation and monitors Telegram chatrooms where breakaway schools are discussed.











						Conspiracy Theorists Are Punching Each Other in the Face for Anti-Vax ‘Charities’
					

Ringside seats for a boxing match between COVID conspiracists are being sold for £50 each, with proceeds going toward anti-vax home schooling.




					www.vice.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 2, 2022)

Some loons are still at, but they are struggling to get the numbers out. 

I love how she says, 'they trying to make us out as being absolutely mad', nope, you are doing a fine job of that yourselves.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2022)

The "graphene oxide" trope is one of the silliest and easiest to discount ...


----------



## NoXion (Apr 2, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Conspiracy Theorists Are Punching Each Other in the Face for Anti-Vax ‘Charities’
> 
> 
> Ringside seats for a boxing match between COVID conspiracists are being sold for £50 each, with proceeds going toward anti-vax home schooling.
> ...



Bit worrying that they're funneling money towards brainwashing kids with their bullshit.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 3, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Bit worrying that they're funneling money towards brainwashing kids with their bullshit.



There's more about that, apparently a load of loons are in Sussex this weekend to help build the first HOPE “community education venue”.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's more about that, apparently a load of loons are in Sussex this weekend to help build the first HOPE “community education venue”.



Oh, "asking why", eh?

I can see that going down well in the conspiranoid echo chamber . At best, it'll be "just watch this ranty 1 hour YouTube video, and BELIEVE".

Critical thinking, my arse. UNcritical thinking, more like...just "our" uncritical thinking, not anyone else's.


----------



## gosub (Apr 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Considering these twats are appealing their convictions, perhaps it was best not to do this yesterday, and boast about it online, as the cops can come knocking after the event and/or these images could end-up being additional evidence during their appeal.
> 
> View attachment 315142
> 
> Click to play, it will start with the interview of the guy convicted.





500watt speaker?

I find their idea of 'peace' disturbing.


----------



## lazythursday (Apr 3, 2022)

My local new age loon centre was plastered with posters about critical thinking a while back. They collectively appear to have fallen in love with the concept without any grounding in what it means. And having had the concept drummed into me in academia, it certainly does not just mean asking 'why?'


----------



## gosub (Apr 3, 2022)

tim said:


> Switch it off, go for a walk and don't provoke any contractors with your phone.



Apparently they had to make up all the letters. Suppose back  in the day we were all to busy doing stuff to have time to bother corresponding with the media


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 3, 2022)

Would you seriously trust your kids' education to this lot?

**


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 3, 2022)

Love what hes done with that garden


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's more about that, apparently a load of loons are in Sussex this weekend to help build the first HOPE “community education venue”.



"Critical thinking and do your own research."


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Oh, "asking why", eh?
> 
> I can see that going down well in the conspiranoid echo chamber . At best, it'll be "just watch this ranty 1 hour YouTube video, and BELIEVE".
> 
> Critical thinking, my arse. UNcritical thinking, more like...just "our" uncritical thinking, not anyone else's.


it's so utterly deranged and so Full Fat Hubris, that it's difficult to do anything or approach it with anything other than laughter.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 3, 2022)

Apparently they had a visit from OFSTED, which is why they contacted the Alpha twats, asking if they would help if they get into trouble with OFSTED, and they ended-up coming along to help with the build.

But, will it be fisticuffs with the OFSTED inspectors, should they come back?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There's more about that, apparently a load of loons are in Sussex this weekend to help build the first HOPE “community education venue”.



I imagine Danny's kids find themselves regularly questioning _why is my dad is such a raging bellend since mum dumped him?_


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> My local new age loon centre was plastered with posters about critical thinking a while back. They collectively appear to have fallen in love with the concept without any grounding in what it means. And having had the concept drummed into me in academia, it certainly does not just mean asking 'why?'





cupid_stunt said:


> Would you seriously trust your kids' education to this lot?
> 
> **



I don't do anyfink in the mainstream anymore.

except the camera you're being filmed on, the social networks your sharing on, the material for your hut behind you, the car you probably arrived in, teh land that you're walking on, the clothes that you're wearing, the weights to build your toxic masculinity, you fucking daft dumb bell


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently they had a visit from OFSTED, which is why they contacted the Alpha twats, asking if they would help if they get into trouble with OFSTED, and they ended-up coming along to help with the build.
> 
> But, will it be fisticuffs with the OFSTED inspectors, should they come back?



Countdown to one of these geniuses going full spectrum Albert Dryden on a hapless bureaucrat is now initiated


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently they had a visit from OFSTED, which is why they contacted the Alpha twats, asking if they would help if they get into trouble with OFSTED, and they ended-up coming along to help with the build.
> 
> But, will it be fisticuffs with the OFSTED inspectors, should they come back?



argh yuck. it's dripping with cloying hippiness covering the far right impulses. and is that filler in her lips? i didn't think they liked injections??


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Countdown to one of these geniuses going full spectrum Albert Dryden on a hapless bureaucrat is now initiated


definitely dangerous.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> My local new age loon centre was plastered with posters about critical thinking a while back. They collectively appear to have fallen in love with the concept without any grounding in what it means. And having had the concept drummed into me in academia, it certainly does not just mean asking 'why?'


can you imagine any of these folk walking into say Imperial's virology department and starting a "debate"? just a simple thought experiment like that makes it so clear. It's not about protecting powerful institutions from criticism, but it's definitely attacking powerful institutions from those who know the fuck what they are talking about. which science at least tries to do wtih peer reviewed research etc.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 3, 2022)

If they do have a go at the ofsted people that'll be the quickest way to close them down.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

jesus i shudder to think what tehy will be teaching. just made up shit from Steve on Whatsapp and Chemistry from Anthony on Telegram. jesus.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Would you seriously trust your kids' education to this lot?
> 
> **



they guy on teh right is teh one who spent a tearful rant that went viral in teh loonsphere cos he spotted a CARCIGEN on the BOX of the LFT. he was ranting and raving that they are GIVING US CANCER AND NOT EVEN HIDING THE FACT. he just couldn't believe that they would get so blazen and open about their evil ends.

yes there is a carcigen in teh testing kits, but it turns out you would have to drink about forty pints of it for about a 1.4% chance of getting cancer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> they guy on teh right is teh one who spent a tearful rant that went viral in teh loonsphere cos he spotted a CARCIGEN on the BOX of the LFT. he was ranting and raving that they are GIVING US CANCER AND NOT EVEN HIDING THE FACT. he just couldn't believe that they would get so blazen and open about their evil ends.
> 
> yes there is a carcigen in teh testing kits, but it turns out you would have to drink about forty pints of it for about a 1.4% chance of getting cancer.



This is where you go wrong, you allow facts to get in the way of THE TRUTH !!11!


----------



## prunus (Apr 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> they guy on teh right is teh one who spent a tearful rant that went viral in teh loonsphere cos he spotted a CARCIGEN on the BOX of the LFT. he was ranting and raving that they are GIVING US CANCER AND NOT EVEN HIDING THE FACT. he just couldn't believe that they would get so blazen and open about their evil ends.
> 
> yes there is a carcigen in teh testing kits, but it turns out you would have to drink about forty pints of it for about a 1.4% chance of getting cancer.



Was he smoking a blunt at the time?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

be interesting to see how these folk handle ordinary medical attention. chest infections, etc. at what point to they visit the evil NHS?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

unless it's all reiki and chakra shifting for things like cancer etc.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> be interesting to see how these folk handle ordinary medical attention. chest infections, etc. at what point to they visit the evil NHS?


Oh that's easy, they ignore the chest infection that could be cured by a cheap and short course of antibiotics, wait until they are at death's door with pneumonia, cost the NHS £1000's and still blame them for poor care. The whole time spouting off at the nurses about how the nurses are trying to kill them.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 3, 2022)

Hopefully theyll set up a "home hospital" with all sorts of ordered of the web supplies to keep them all safe and sound


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Oh that's easy, they ignore the chest infection that could be cured by a cheap and short course of antibiotics, wait until they are at death's door with pneumonia, cost the NHS £1000's and still blame them for poor care. The whole time spouting off at the nurses about how the nurses are trying to kill them.


yes, would have far more respect if these people had the balls to follow their own paranoid projections. Like the Into The Wild dude - who really did live off the land (and died because of it). But they won't. And they won't have the self awareness to see that. It'll be hating everything mainstream whilst telling the world on Telegram/Facebook etc. and rolling into hospital as you say when the Chakra's won't allign etc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Hopefully theyll set up a "home hospital" with all sorts of ordered of the web supplies to keep them all safe and sound


i can see their life expectancy rates souring as we speak


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

or how about if they keep getting robbed? call the old bill?
or fires? 
or banks to store tehir money?

i wonder how they are thinking it through.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

and six months later and its still not set up? the contractors i work with could knock up a functioning school building in about 5 weeks i reckon. 2 weeks if it's an existing buildilng.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> and six months later and its still not set up? the contractors i work with could knock up a functioning school building in about 5 weeks i reckon. 2 weeks if it's an existing buildilng.



It looks like hippies have been at for six months, and have probably been too stoned to do much TBH. 

Now the Alpha team has turned-up to help, in the style of 'DIY SOS: The Big Build'.


----------



## Storm Fox (Apr 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> or how about if they keep getting robbed? call the old bill?
> or fires?
> or banks to store tehir money?
> 
> i wonder how they are thinking it through.


This seems to be a strange affliction of libertarians, they never seem to see the need for community assets, even vital ones, so the grand project always fail.
I was recommended "A Libertarian Walks Into a Bear: The Utopian Plot to Liberate an American Town (and Some Bears)" I have it on audiobook, but I've not listened to it yet. 

The blurb is


> Once upon a time, a group of libertarians got together and hatched the Free Town Project, a plan to take over an American town and completely eliminate its government. In 2004, they set their sights on Grafton, NH, a barely populated settlement with one paved road.
> 
> When they descended on Grafton, public funding for pretty much everything shrank: the fire department, the library, the schoolhouse. State and federal laws became meek suggestions, scarcely heard in the town's thick wilderness.
> 
> ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 3, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> Love what hes done with that garden



Les Ferdinand was the garden consultant


----------



## existentialist (Apr 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> be interesting to see how these folk handle ordinary medical attention. chest infections, etc. at what point to they visit the evil NHS?


When it suits them to, mostly. Like the Covid deniers who, having caught Covid, suddenly demand a vaccine NOW.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 3, 2022)

existentialist said:


> When it suits them to, mostly. Like the Covid deniers who, having caught Covid, suddenly demand a vaccine NOW.


or a ventilator


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> hey guy on teh right is teh one who spent a tearful rant that went viral in teh loonsphere cos he spotted a CARCIGEN on the BOX of the LFT. he was ranting and raving that they are GIVING US CANCER AND NOT EVEN HIDING THE FACT. he just couldn't believe that they would get so blazen and open about their evil ends.
> 
> yes there is a carcigen in teh testing kits, but it turns out you would have to drink about forty pints of it for about a 1.4% chance of getting cancer.






			
				prunus said:
			
		

> Was he smoking a blunt at the time?





I doubt that spliff was one of much quality ar all!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 4, 2022)

Just been out doing some work towards a retail study in one of the local high streets. As I was walking past a house a fella was just coming out and asked what I was doing...

"Doing a survey are ya...what is it? Work for the council do ya?...the fucking shitty evil council?"

"Just looking at the businesses, seeing whats opened and closed over the past 2 years, looking at the effects of covid, that sort of thing".

"Ah yea covid that fucking lie, I heard there's a new one int there. All the technocracy ruining everyone's lives to protect the paedophiles".

First time I've really been that close to one in the wild. Nervously laughed and rode off sharpish.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 4, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Just been out doing some work towards a retail study in one of the local high streets. As I was walking past a house a fella was just coming out and asked what I was doing...
> 
> "Doing a survey are ya...what is it? Work for the council do ya?...the fucking shitty evil council?"
> 
> ...


he sounds wonderful. a fantastic researcher.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 4, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> First time I've really been that close to one in the wild.





I've only been close to one 'in the wild', my bloody next-door neighbour, very unsettling.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 4, 2022)

A person who I thought was okay turns out to be a tit. I joined fb only because I needed to advertise my business. Looked at his profile after he liked my page and apparently the ' jibby jabby of death' gives you aids! It's happening all around him and it's devastating. Fact , sheeple and other key words in caps lock obvs. 
In other news, Ukraine is crawling with Nazis because the news said it isn't. .


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 4, 2022)

Mildly linked I guess but truth


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 5, 2022)

Ladies form an orderly queue for Remeece, the Unvaxxed Sperm Man.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Ladies form an orderly queue for Remeece, the Unvaxxed Sperm Man.
> 
> View attachment 317179


What. A. Twat.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Ladies form an orderly queue for Remeece, the Unvaxxed Sperm Man.
> 
> View attachment 317179


There's someone for everyone


----------



## Sue (Apr 5, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> There's someone for everyone


As they say in Scotland, 'For every daft Jock, there's a daft Jenny.' This is maybe the exception that proves the rule though.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Ladies form an orderly queue for Remeece, the Unvaxxed Sperm Man.
> 
> View attachment 317179


Oh it's that freakshow bullying cunt again with the shit music. What a twat.


----------



## LDC (Apr 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Ladies form an orderly queue for Remeece, the Unvaxxed Sperm Man.
> 
> View attachment 317179



That is just amazing! And his sperm must swim arse first given his outfit, which I really hope he must have made himself, or maybe his mum.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Oh it's that freakshow bullying cunt again with the shit music. What a twat.



Yep, that's the fucker.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 5, 2022)

The one who likes chatting to school kids outside the school gates


----------



## LDC (Apr 5, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> The one who likes chatting to school kids outside the school gates



Dressed like that hopefully.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> The one who likes chatting to school kids outside the school gates


That's the one. The same piece of shit that liked to go into a local independent bookstore in Brixton,  harass the owner and make up a load of shit about him being racist and anti-disabled, and then get his moronic followers on social media to hound and harass the guy relentlessly.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 5, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> A person who I thought was okay turns out to be a tit. I joined fb only because I needed to advertise my business. Looked at his profile after he liked my page and apparently the ' jibby jabby of death' gives you aids! It's happening all around him and it's devastating. Fact , sheeple and other key words in caps lock obvs.
> In other news, Ukraine is crawling with Nazis because the news said it isn't. .


The corralation of antivax fools and Putin fans is pretty high. Though they're busy doing their own research, it all seems to come from the same place.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep, that's the fucker.


A quick squirt of nonoxyl nine should sort him out.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> A quick squirt of nonoxyl nine should sort him out.


Or just stick a condom over his head.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 317213



I kind of wish it had gone ahead and a huge fight broken out.


----------



## LDC (Apr 5, 2022)

What kind of lunatic print-outs does he have pasted on the walls behind him?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2022)

What kind of dystopia do we live in where a load of blokes with dodgy right wing views can't beat the crap out of each other for money ?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What kind of lunatic print-outs does he have pasted on the walls behind him?!




RESEARCH


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2022)

I've seen it pointed out recently that Alex Jones has stacks of the stuff on his desk - in spite of the green screen fakery backdrop - wears a Rolex but can't afford any studio tech ... or more likely can't operate it - see also Pillowman in the "biggest broadcast place ever" ...

I suppose spreadsheets and paper say "intelligent / research" to some ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> View attachment 317213




I'm trained in common law but I'd be useless if there was a threat of trouble.

Saying "Let's see what the Court of Appeal said about this in the 1950s" isn't going to stop any punches


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 5, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm trained in common law but I'd be useless if there was a threat of trouble.
> 
> Saying "Let's see what the Court of Appeal said about this in the 1950s" isn't going to stop any punches


Self-tort combat skills


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 5, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'm trained in common law but I'd be useless if there was a threat of trouble.
> 
> Saying "Let's see what the Court of Appeal said about this in the 1950s" isn't going to stop any punches


You could smack them round the head with books on legal precedent I suppose.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 5, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What kind of lunatic print-outs does he have pasted on the walls behind him?!


Top Researchers, that’s who


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2022)

He's apparently a chemtrailer too ... I hope someone samples his video so he doesn't earn clicks.
What gets me is what special air does he think the elites breathe in London and elsewhere ?











						DANNY FROM TRUTH PILLS TALKS - 5G AND CHEMTRAILS
					

OMG




					brandnewtube.com
				




Someone famous apparently once said - "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt"

By all accounts paraphrasing the Bible ...


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 7, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> A person who I thought was okay turns out to be a tit. I joined fb only because I needed to advertise my business. Looked at his profile after he liked my page and apparently the ' jibby jabby of death' gives you aids! It's happening all around him and it's devastating. Fact , sheeple and other key words in caps lock obvs.
> In other news, Ukraine is crawling with Nazis because the news said it isn't. .


Oh for FFS, same bloke


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 14, 2022)

This is remarkable. 









						I Trained to Become a Fake Cop with COVID Conspiracists
					

VICE World News went undercover with sovereign citizen COVID “truthers” who believe they can declare themselves exempt from laws they don’t like.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 14, 2022)

They literally use the phrase “word spells”.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 14, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is remarkable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the thing with it isn’t it. It’s so compellingly moronic. It’s not EDL or Countryside alliance, say, stupid, it’s stupid on the level of complete and utter delusion. With very few avenues “in” to hook onto to debate (as you could, say, though repulsive as the views are, a pro fox hunter). Has not one of them thought to look into whether it has actually worked, ever? What kind of level of self assured stupidity does it take to disappear so deep down the hole - it’s fascinating, never seen anything like it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 14, 2022)

I would honestly pay-per-view Sky type thing to watch some hot shot lawyer absolutely destroy them and leave them completely and utterly humiliated


----------



## two sheds (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm surprised a central tenet isn't that you can tell untruths without comeback if you cross your fingers behind your back.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I'm surprised a central tenet isn't that you can tell untruths without comeback if you cross your fingers behind your back.


I believe the legal term for that is "creasy"


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 14, 2022)

Occasionally "double creasy for life" has been known to be used in extreme cases, but this is rare in British law


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2022)

Mind blowing. The getting an advisor for his dispute. The fact that they print their own cards. Just blows my mind to think of the psychological framework people are looking out from. From the article:
“
The young father reveals that he has already brought in a sovereign citizen “legal adviser” to act as his representative in his dealings with the hospital treating his sick newborn.
And alarm bells ring when the eldest, and by outward appearances, most vulnerable member of the group – a woman who claims her adult son was “damaged” by a childhood vaccine – asks Monani if the sovereign citizens can provide financial advice for those, like her, who are struggling to make ends meet.
“Absolutely,” says the trainer, and encourages her to reach out to people on conspiracist Telegram groups for advice on how she can simply stop paying her bills.
READ: How to spot the secret signals of sovereign citizens
At the end of the day, four of the group of seven, including myself, put our hands up to be sworn in as peace constables. We’re advised to get body cams, and burner phones, if possible. 
The other three indicate that while they still intend to be involved in the “freedom” movement, they’re unready or unsuited to a frontline role as peace officers.
As we wait to have our photos taken for the “warrant cards” that will allow us to join local “constabularies,” my fellow new “recruits” acknowledge that they’re playing a long game, seeing themselves as the embryo of an “awakened” movement they hope will one day be large and powerful enough to enforce their own version of reality on the world.
READ: Conspiracy theorists are gearing up to punch each other in the face for anti-vax “charities”
“I feel like we are guinea pigs in this situation,” remarks the young father, preparing to line up against the wall for his picture. “But the situation is so bad, maybe we just have to be.”
Some time after I completed my training, I’m still waiting for my warrant card to arrive. But I was left with another memento of the day – one that I anticipated as the first flurry of coughs had ricocheted around the table, giving me a sinking feeling.
Acknowledging the coughing, the young father had cracked a joke. “The COVID fanatics would have a field day if they heard this. ‘All the anti-vaxxers coughing!’” he said, getting laughs from the room at the expense of the deluded morons out there who think coronavirus is real. Naturally, I tested positive a few days later.”


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2022)

_You have a special card that gets you out from the law?_

Just think that statement through? It’s unreal.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 15, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> _You have a special card that gets you out from the law?_
> 
> Just think that statement through? It’s unreal.


you never played monopoly?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> This is remarkable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just the opening paragraphs got me.



> To understand how the world _really_ works, the tutor is explaining to our group of trainee “sovereign citizens,” you have to grasp the concept of “word spells.”
> 
> For example, she says, when a judge or police officer asks if we “understand” them, we should never say yes – because they’re really asking if we “stand under” them, or submit to their authority. Saying “I comprehend” would avoid that pitfall.



Very informative. 



> To illustrate the “word spell” concept further, she writes the phrase “build back better” on the whiteboard – a slogan adopted by the UK and US governments for their pandemic-recovery programmes – and asks if we notice anything about it.
> 
> Then she excitedly circles the lower-case “b’s,” which sort-of-but-don’t-really resemble 6s.
> 
> “That’s right!” she says. “6-6-6!”



Blimey, that's a proper eye-opener!

Now, where do I sign up?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 15, 2022)

It's true that the pandemic has changed the nature of FOTL nonsense. Previously they were rare and harmless cranks popping up in court to dispute their council tax. 

The pandemic has multiplied their number and the increased visibility of the anti vaxx bollocks (thanks Zuck) has emboldened them and joined them together.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2022)

Good video from VICE on the danger of sovereign citizens.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 15, 2022)

Another conspiracy cross-over, planes creating chemtrails are actually spraying omicron on the people, he's done a lot of research on this.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2022)

I like the idea of a Dostoevsky type Novella with one of these terrorist types who have kidnapped coppers etc like in teh vid above.

That the novella is them doing the crime, getting arrested, using magic words with no affect, using magic words in court with no affect, getting lifed off and then about ten years into teh sentance they wake up one morning and suddenly realise "oh fuck i am an idiot".


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Good video from VICE on the danger of sovereign citizens.



glad vice did not "both sides of the debate" this but subltly and importantly put the boot in and took the piss.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Another conspiracy cross-over, planes creating chemtrails are actually spraying omicron on the people, he's done a lot of research on this.



the dudes playing conspiracy bingo i see. i guess it's a nice day for it. couldn't resist a peado escalation right at the end, too.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh for FFS, same bloke
> View attachment 317623


facebook is such a classy platform isn't it.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 16, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> I like the idea of a Dostoevsky type Novella with one of these terrorist types who have kidnapped coppers etc like in teh vid above.
> 
> That the novella is them doing the crime, getting arrested, using magic words with no affect, using magic words in court with no affect, getting lifed off and then about ten years into teh sentance they wake up one morning and suddenly realise "oh fuck i am an idiot".



"The Idiots" could be my NaNoWriMo attempt this year. "And in the end, nothing was true. And nothing false, either."


----------



## likesfish (Apr 20, 2022)

klang said:


> how are they impersonating police officers? they look and act nothing like them...



tbf I'm a ceo (traffic  warden) I've been mistaken for a copper fortunately they just needed directions 
did help direct traffic after a lorry got stuck.
 of course, somebody ignored my "authority" and got stuck  behind the Huge Artic lorry that wasn't going anywhere that I couldn't ticket it as it was stuck


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 22, 2022)

"Flat earther, de-populationer, covid denier, anti-vaxxer and all other conspiracy theorist, Simon Parry getting arrested a week ago. "

Now it seems he has been sectioned under the mental health act.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> "Flat earther, de-populationer, covid denier, anti-vaxxer and all other conspiracy theorist, Simon Parry getting arrested a week ago. "
> 
> Now it seems he has been sectioned under the mental health act.



"Millions know he is innocent"

How deluded can you get?


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 22, 2022)

editor said:


> "Millions know he is innocent"
> 
> How deluded can you get?


it's scary...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 25, 2022)

Remeece  is back with his 'Unvaxx3d Sperm' song, banging on about unvaxxed sperm increasing in price and now worth £1m.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remeece  is back with his 'Unvaxx3d Sperm' song, banging on about unvaxxed sperm increasing in price and now worth £1m.



the comments.

bunch of thickos.


----------



## IC3D (Apr 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Remeece  is back with his 'Unvaxx3d Sperm' song, banging on about unvaxxed sperm increasing in price and now worth £1m.



I've heard he doesn't believe in condoms or child support payments either


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2022)

be absoloutly terrible if he got covid and wounded up in hospital. terrible. devastating.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 25, 2022)

IC3D said:


> I've heard he doesn't believe in condoms or child support payments either


Even though he's getting a million quid a go for his junk


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2022)

Security guard not taking any shit from a anti-vaxxer.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2022)

Piers Corbyn is not going to be happy with this


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2022)

"grow up"


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2022)

What are these idiots going to be doing when these opportunities to harass are gone ?
Hanging around shopping centres ranting about chemtrails isn't quite the same ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What are these idiots going to be doing when these opportunities to harass are gone ?
> Hanging around shopping centres ranting about chemtrails isn't quite the same ...



A lot of them seem to be moving onto chemtrails & 5G now.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> A lot of them seem to be moving onto chemtrails & 5G now.



Probably with less effect. The anti vaxx bollocks plays on the fact that very few people really understand the science. Some of their bullshit like tracking nanibots etc is obviously nonsense but for much of it, we're just trusting the scientists. 

But chemtrails and 5g are so obviously bollocks that few will be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## magneze (Apr 29, 2022)

Crypto & NFTs: although whether they are a plot by the world government or the solution to a plot by the world government is still up in the air. 🤔


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Probably with less effect. The anti vaxx bollocks plays on the fact that very few people really understand the science. Some of their bullshit like tracking nanibots etc is obviously nonsense but for much of it, we're just trusting the scientists.
> 
> But chemtrails and 5g are so obviously bollocks that few will be interested in hearing about it.


And let's not forget "Tartarianism" - the latest craze for people young enough that the 19th Century might as well have been a different geological epoch...


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 29, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> What are these idiots going to be doing when these opportunities to harass are gone ?
> Hanging around shopping centres ranting about chemtrails isn't quite the same ...


Climate change denial seems to be the "new" target for these moronic twats.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 29, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> And let's not forget "Tartarianism" - the latest craze for people young enough that the 19th Century might as well have been a different geological epoch...


A dentist can easily sort that out.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 29, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Climate change denial seems to be the "new" target for these moronic twats.



The new Tory backbencher climate change sceptic group is basically the ERG with a different hat on.

Soon to be followed by the
Golliwogs aren't racist research group
Has the NHS had its day research group
Bring back hanging research group


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 29, 2022)

as you all know i have been spying on this lot since it began and really thinking it through and being fair and trying to be compassionate and seeing the wider picture i still can't help come to the conclusion that they just a bunch of *fucking thick dickheads. *


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Piers Corbyn is not going to be happy with this
> 
> View attachment 320504


I was at a community event for a kids charity in Elephant & Castle yesterday.  Guess which uninvited twat tried to gain access to leaflet everyone: Piers fucking Corbyn.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Apr 29, 2022)

editor said:


> I was at a community event for a kids charity in Elephant & Castle yesterday.  Guess which uninvited twat tried to gain access to leaflet everyone: Piers fucking Corbyn.



I assume this was it...


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I assume this was it...



The very same!
Loved enjoying my delicious free food and listening to music while they were being thrown out 

And that thick as shit  woman was spouting nonsense anyway: you can not film/take pics as if it is a a public place.









						Filming and photography in churches – consent and GDPR | The Church of England
					

Sharing services online is an exciting opportunity to reach out, however, should be balanced with continuing to provide a safe and secure environment for all.




					www.churchofengland.org
				








						Graveyard and Cemetery Guidelines | Amateur Photographer
					

I couldn't find a suitable thread for this so please amend/move as required...  I mainly like to spend my time wandering between the headstones and...




					www.amateurphotographer.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 29, 2022)

so weird when you think that there are almost zero restrictions now. it's wild. they are literally demonstrating against a myriad of their own psychological projections.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I assume this was it...




She's a racist POS, "Your people", "Tried to steal my phone".

And her voice is annoying.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 29, 2022)

spitfire said:


> She's a racist POS, "Your people", "Tried to steal my phone".
> 
> And her voice is annoying.


And they always do that "I'm going to talk bollocks without a pause or chance for you to get a word in" and then protest that you won't debate with them. 

Needs someone to put phone right up in their face and say loudly "you attacked me you're being violent leave me alone don't touch me" when they move it away.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> And they always do that "I'm going to talk bollocks without a pause or chance for you to get a word in" and then protest that you won't debate with them.
> 
> Needs someone to put phone right up in their face and say loudly "you attacked me you're being violent leave me alone don't touch me" when they move it away.


They set up nearly every encounter to appear as victims, which satisfies their emotion fused narrative. Why else would they be filming it? When I'm having a friendly row with the Tories at work the last thing either party is thinking of is to film it.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I assume this was it...



That woman on the camera has possibly the most irritating voice I've ever heard.


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> And they always do that "I'm going to talk bollocks without a pause or chance for you to get a word in" and then protest that you won't debate with them.
> 
> Needs someone to put phone right up in their face and say loudly "you attacked me you're being violent leave me alone don't touch me" when they move it away.


I think what it needs is a phalanx of people who simply and silently surround them, don't engage, and just block them off from other attendees. Completely non-confrontationally - let *them *push and shove.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 29, 2022)

any more updates on teh school they (have taken six months) to build? where Steve From Whatsapp is going to head up Sciences etc?


----------



## existentialist (Apr 29, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> any more updates on teh school they (have taken six months) to build? where Steve From Whatsapp is going to head up Sciences etc?


Last I heard, they were launching a petition against Big Brick for insisting that construction materials should be rectangular, thus denying them their right to construct buildings out of marble-shaped pieces of unobtanium...


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 29, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Last I heard, they were launching a petition against Big Brick for insisting that construction materials should be rectangular, thus denying them their right to construct buildings out of marble-shaped pieces of unobtanium...


thing is, i really wouldn't put it past them #nolimits!


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> And they always do that "I'm going to talk bollocks without a pause or chance for you to get a word in" and then protest that you won't debate with them.
> 
> Needs someone to put phone right up in their face and say loudly "you attacked me you're being violent leave me alone don't touch me" when they move it away.


or the literally getting in someones face, shouting bollocks, accusing them of "genocide" and when the other person reacts quite naturally with annoyance and mild aggression it's the "fascism" "oppression" scream back.

they really are the bottom of the barrel. i wish i could think my way into greater understanding of this new and vocal far right sub culture, but i just cant...the word i have found taht most fits them is "degenerate" - moral, intellectual degeneracy. willing to not protect vulnerable people because of your own self assurance - what is that but degeneracy?

anyway, the world moves on.


----------



## PR1Berske (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 30, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



not one whistleblower. i'd love to hit them with that. all them planes and not one, not ONE pilot, cabin crew etc has cried otu. 

these guys 😅😅


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 30, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> as you all know i have been spying on this lot since it began and really thinking it through and being fair and trying to be compassionate and seeing the wider picture i still can't help come to the conclusion that they just a bunch of *fucking thick dickheads. *


this might be discriminatory to fucking other dickheads, so I wanted to set the record straight that they are not aimed at here


editor said:


> I was at a community event for a kids charity in Elephant & Castle yesterday.  Guess which uninvited twat tried to gain access to leaflet everyone: Piers fucking Corbyn.


He turned up at a friend's squat eviction, she was rather upset, didn't realise that was where the misteriously appearing climate change fraud flyers must have come from as well.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> not one whistleblower. i'd love to hit them with that. all them planes and not one, not ONE pilot, cabin crew etc has cried otu.
> 
> these guys 😅😅


And it's totally indiscriminate - it falls on the "elite" as well as the people involved in the cover-up - unless they all get an antidote.
I wonder if anyone has traced it back to its origins ..



EDIT:-









						Chemtrail conspiracy theory - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Apparently this guy :-






						Chemtrails Confirmed: Thomas, William: 9781893157101: Amazon.com: Books
					

Buy Chemtrails Confirmed on Amazon.com ✓ FREE SHIPPING on qualified orders



					www.amazon.com


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2022)

They're all to scared  they all know that they'd be disappeared if they told people what was REALLY going on. 

All several million of them ...


----------



## Chilli.s (May 1, 2022)

People who believe in chemtrails tend to think that an aeroplane is only a little bit more complicated  than a family car and that it would be easy to stick your hand out the window and spray a cylinder of mystery gas without anyone being any the wiser


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 1, 2022)

Very few loons turned out yesterday for the latest 'Freedom Rally'.   



The live music was shit, and there's still a loon banging on about the Magna Carta.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 1, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> not one whistleblower. i'd love to hit them with that. all them planes and not one, not ONE pilot, cabin crew etc has cried otu.
> 
> these guys 😅😅


Nor from the designers & builders of the planes, nor the guys n gals that do the maintenance ...

Not for getting the people that make and transport the "chems" 


As an aside, there are some "mystery" chemicals on planes, they are made not far from where I am now.
By a firm called K1lfrost - in other words, the de-icer carried by all high-flying jets !


----------



## BigMoaner (May 1, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Very few loons turned out yesterday for the latest 'Freedom Rally'.
> 
> 
> 
> The live music was shit, and there's still a loon banging on about the Magna Carta.



there's a few types isn't there - the well spoken and seeminly educated tory type, "always read the telegraph" but now always reads telegram. the ripped steroid tattoed thick neck, the white person with dreads and baggy clothes, the yoga type with vest on and strictly vegan, the guy with all the banners and teh posters (probably at teh very reaches of the loonesphere). it really is a cross section. a very bad one.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 1, 2022)

the chacnes of some bongos appearing at that march is huge. massive.


----------



## WouldBe (May 1, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Nor from the designers & builders of the planes, nor the guys n gals that do the maintenance ...
> 
> Not for getting the people that make and transport the "chems"
> 
> ...


If you wanted to spray chems I would have thought a crop sprayer would be a better bet. Designed to spray chems, fly's closer to the ground so less chance of chems dispersing.


----------



## two sheds (May 1, 2022)

Some wise person on urban a good few years ago pointed out that spraying chemicals from planes is a fucking stupid idea. The chemicals would be hugely dispersed and diluted. Why do "they" not just put them in the drinking water reservoirs?

Also much easier to do without being discovered and far fewer people involved.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Some wise person on urban a good few years ago pointed out that spraying chemicals from planes is a fucking stupid idea. The chemicals would be hugely dispersed and diluted. Why do "they" not just put them in the drinking water reservoirs?
> 
> Also much easier to do without being discovered and far fewer people involved.


They've already got the water supply covered with the mind-control fluoride.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2022)

I hope my hydroponic porch salad works as hoped so I can lure them in with cascades of watercress and spark conversation locally about *"chemicals !!"*. (lots of raw vegan yoga types around here and doubtless also anti-5G nuts)

I'm tempted to somehow claim I CRISPR-ed my mutant salad or am a secret beta tester for Monsanto ...

I hope they don't come for me with pitchforks and torches.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 1, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They've already got the water supply covered with the mind-control fluoride.


Water supply? Check.


----------



## NoXion (May 1, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Some wise person on urban a good few years ago pointed out that spraying chemicals from planes is a fucking stupid idea. The chemicals would be hugely dispersed and diluted. Why do "they" not just put them in the drinking water reservoirs?
> 
> Also much easier to do without being discovered and far fewer people involved.



In the minds of conspiracy theorists, the bad guys always engage in needlessly convoluted and recondite plans, yet at the same time they are compelled to keep leaving "clues" around that can be decoded by Kyle on Facebook or Brett on YouTube. I've heard the tinfoilers argue that the cabal leaves clues as a way of rubbing it in the noses of the woke, or at least that's the excuse I've seen given for the conspiracy leaving all these hints around in the first place.

It's narcissistic shit on multiple levels. The Qtwats think that they're significant enough for the so-called "Deep State" to care about them, while also thinking that they're so much better than the sheep.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 1, 2022)

Narcissism is a massively key word in a lot of this stuff. Special and fab people with their own special and fab research


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 1, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Narcissism is a massively key word in a lot of this stuff. Special and fab people with their own special and fab research


----------



## Lurdan (May 1, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if anyone has traced it back to its origins ..


The idea that aircraft could be a suitable delivery system for spraying general brainwashing chemicals is entirely batshit. But the origins of such ideas are fairly obvious. Actual attempts at cloud seeding led to fantasies about weather modification. The not at all secret images of 20 million gallons of various toxic herbicides being sprayed on parts of Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos by US military planes, and the long lasting human consequences of that, not to mention the unintended consequences of the domestic spraying of vast quantities of pesticides like DDT, developed into paranoid nonsense that spraying could be used for distributing mind control chemicals. Chemtrails are fantasy. Dangerous shit being sprayed by aircraft is not.


----------



## klang (May 1, 2022)

NoXion said:


> The Qtwats think that they're significant enough for the so-called "Deep State" to care about them, while also thinking that they're so much better than the sheep.


guy I know is totally convinced he is on some sort of a list and that the state thinks he's some sort of dangerous enemy. because he did a few facebook posts about chem trails and hillary and watches russia today.
thing is, he really is convinced he's woke and doing something for the greater good, and is more than happy to go down for it. martyr complex.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 1, 2022)

klang said:


> thing is, he really is convinced he's woke and doing something for the greater good, and is more than happy to go down for it. martyr complex.



This is why they they can be so vociferous. They know a great truth that the rest of us have closed our minds to. Going out with leaflets, megaphones and stickers is essential so the rest of can be saved from destruction.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 2, 2022)

Chilli.s said:


> People who believe in chemtrails tend to think that an aeroplane is only a little bit more complicated  than a family car and that it would be easy to stick your hand out the window and spray a cylinder of mystery gas without anyone being any the wiser


TBF, a chemical weapon attack can be done via plane. Although they tend to be military rather than civilian jets.


----------



## spring-peeper (May 2, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> TBF, a chemical weapon attack can be done via plane.





Chem trails?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 2, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> Chem trails?



There’s no such thing as chemtrails.


----------



## WouldBe (May 2, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> There’s no such thing as chemtrails.


Lots of chems in aircraft trails. Mostly CO2, H2O, NOx and some unburnt hydrocarbons.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 2, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Lots of chems in aircraft trails. Mostly CO2, H2O, NOx and some unburnt hydrocarbons.



They’re known as contrails.


----------



## WouldBe (May 2, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> They’re known as contrails.


Same thing to the Muppets.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

That camp is still there on embankment.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

Yes I am on a punishingly expensive open top bus tour with the in laws.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

Occasionally shouting out random facts about London, not all of which are true.


----------



## LDC (May 2, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Yes I am on a punishingly expensive open top bus tour with the in laws.



Did that camp of loonies get pointed out on the tour? Or had the tour guide been silenced by the secret State?


----------



## LDC (May 2, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Occasionally shouting out random facts about London, not all of which are true.



You or the guide?!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Did that camp of loonies get pointed out on the tour? Or had the tour guide been silenced by the secret State?



Alas the secret state prevailed but I was quite excited to see them so announced their presence in quite harsh terms.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

Alas there are children present.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

Dunno why I keep saying alas. Coming over all historical.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> You or the guide?!


Me. All Beefeaters are circumcised now.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

Also a bit about the GLC vs Thatcher.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

Might do the poll tax riot when we get to Trafalgar Square but the better half’s patience is already wearing thin.


----------



## spitfire (May 2, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Alan there are children present.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 2, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Me. All Beefeaters are circumcised now.


Not just circumcised but entirely castrated - meat-free Beefeaters 😱


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 2, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Might do the poll tax riot when we get to Trafalgar Square but the better half’s patience is already wearing thin.


It's one way to ensure this is your first and only such trip, for sure


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's one way to ensure this is your first and only such trip, for sure


Not a bad tactic!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 2, 2022)

The woman in front quite liked my story about Victoria Station being a dog breeding establishment where the expression “hot dog” originates.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 2, 2022)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The woman in front quite liked my story about Victoria Station being a dog breeding establishment where the expression “hot dog” originates.


You have a frankfurtile imagination


----------



## PR1Berske (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 5, 2022)

Who could have predicted that a movement based on masculinity and conspiracy theories would end up going very badly?!


----------



## Dystopiary (May 5, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder if anyone has traced it back to its origins ..



This guy, Jay Reynolds, has been interested in the "chemtrail" hoax for years, and seems to have done just that - 

Evolution of The Controversy 

He's a well-known poster on a debunking forum you might find interesting - 

Forum list


----------



## rekil (May 5, 2022)

CAPS LOCK IS PEAK MANLY


----------



## kabbes (May 5, 2022)

They’ve got such an alpha fetish that they keep inserting random As where they don’t belong.  “LOACAL”.  “SPEACH”.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 5, 2022)

rekil said:


> CAPS LOCK IS PEAK MANLY





PR1Berske said:


>



Fuck they are proper rubbish.


----------



## elbows (May 6, 2022)

I'm not going looking for the dodgy claims but here is an article which suggests some have been using outdated documents to talk shit.









						Posts misrepresent outdated UK document on COVID-19 vaccines
					

CLAIM: A document shows that Pfizer currently recommends against receiving its COVID-19 vaccine during pregnancy and while breastfeeding.  AP’S ASSESSMENT: False.




					apnews.com


----------



## PR1Berske (May 6, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Reading the tweets about the proceedings (Corbyn rolling in late, discharging his representation, attempting some clever-arsed cross-examination of the witnesses), the sense of entitlement these cunts possess is just breathtaking. They really do consider themselves above the law.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



i was talking to the security guards at work today (won't say where, but we are very much a uk scientific institution) and he says that Piers corbyn appears, horribly, now adn then, with his microphone, just rolls up and starts shouting. they say he just plays the weary and battered victim when they move him on, but they said there is this guy wtih tatts all over his FACE who they say is horrible, that he circles menacingly, never stops filming them, shoves the camera right in the face of anyone who he talks too, and generally acts like a seethign cauldron of Personality Disorder. it's all pure grift though, isn't it. i doubt morgan has even the coherence of thought to care about anyone, let alone give a shit or believe what he's preaching. it's just a platform. "i've landed, this is my calling, lets see if i can make a living out of it". the fact that the man has been caught red handed taking a bung but still has a sorry sad ass online prescence shows the level of it all. it's one of the worst examples of the culture wars i have ever, ever seen.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Reading the tweets about the proceedings (Corbyn rolling in late, discharging his representation, attempting some clever-arsed cross-examination of the witnesses), the sense of entitlement these cunts possess is just breathtaking. They really do consider themselves above the law.


of coruse the law though is "in on it". they are above it because they've sucked it into their own paraniod projection.


----------



## lazythursday (May 6, 2022)

Bit of good local election news is that round here the covid-loon-freedom party candidates were trounced even worse than last time. Main candidate down to 57 votes from 90 last time and bottom of poll by long way. And this valley sometimes feels full of such 'critical thinkers' so it's always nice to see how tiny in numbers they actually are.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 6, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Bit of good local election news is that round here the covid-loon-freedom party candidates were trounced even worse than last time. Main candidate down to 57 votes from 90 last time and bottom of poll by long way. And this *valley* sometimes feels full of such '*critical thinkers*' so it's always nice to see how tiny in numbers they actually are.


Laurie Lee land?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 6, 2022)

i reckon the vast majority of the critical thinkers will move away from this stuff as the tension and trauma of covid eases.


----------



## lazythursday (May 6, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Laurie Lee land?


Calder Valley.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 6, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Bit of good local election news is that round here the covid-loon-freedom party candidates were trounced even worse than last time. Main candidate down to 57 votes from 90 last time and bottom of poll by long way. And this valley sometimes feels full of such 'critical thinkers' so it's always nice to see how tiny in numbers they actually are.



Meanwhile, here in Worthing...


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2022)

lazythursday said:


> Bit of good local election news is that round here the covid-loon-freedom party candidates were trounced even worse than last time. Main candidate down to 57 votes from 90 last time and bottom of poll by long way. And this valley sometimes feels full of such 'critical thinkers' so it's always nice to see how tiny in numbers they actually are.


Yep, though as BigMoaner put it in regard to Piles Corbyn, they'll no doubt see it as evidence that the majority they should have got was stolen from them by Big Election.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2022)

elbows said:


> I'm not going looking for the dodgy claims but here is an article which suggests some have been using outdated documents to talk shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can sadly confirm that a quick search reveals it's all over Facebook


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> A new low.




Thick cunt.


----------



## keybored (May 6, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> i was talking to the security guards at work today (won't say where, but we are very much a uk scientific institution) and he says that Piers corbyn appears, horribly, now adn then, with his microphone, just rolls up and starts shouting. they say he just plays the weary and battered victim when they move him on, but they said *there is this guy wtih tatts all over his FACE who they say is horrible, that he circles menacingly, never stops filming them, shoves the camera right in the face of anyone who he talks too, and generally acts like a seethign cauldron of Personality Disorder.* it's all pure grift though, isn't it. i doubt morgan has even the coherence of thought to care about anyone, let alone give a shit or believe what he's preaching. it's just a platform. "i've landed, this is my calling, lets see if i can make a living out of it". the fact that the man has been caught red handed taking a bung but still has a sorry sad ass online prescence shows the level of it all. it's one of the worst examples of the culture wars i have ever, ever seen.


Would it be this cheery little chap?


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> A new low.



Stupid fucking prick.


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2022)

keybored said:


> Would it be this cheery little chap?



Oh, god, that woman with the bloody whiny American voice again


----------



## Dystopiary (May 6, 2022)

This is the video that sums those people up.
(Horrible Jill Everett doesn't seem to be there for the full horrible house.)

Woman whose dad 'died of COVID' punches man in Piers Corbyn anti-vax protest at London Coliseum

I wonder what happened to that poor woman and absolutely don't blame her for lobbing that punch. Hope someone pays her fine tbh.


----------



## existentialist (May 6, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> This is the video that sums those people up.
> (Horrible Jill Everett doesn't seem to be there for the full horrible house.)
> 
> Woman whose dad 'died of COVID' punches man in Piers Corbyn anti-vax protest at London Coliseum
> ...


The fact that the loon mob aren't everlastingly bleating about it makes me think that the police, uncharacteristically decided to take no further action. I do hope so.


----------



## Dystopiary (May 6, 2022)

existentialist said:


> The fact that the loon mob aren't everlastingly bleating about it makes me think that the police, uncharacteristically decided to take no further action. I do hope so.


Really hope you're right.


----------



## two sheds (May 6, 2022)

You'd think she'd have a fucking good defence of provocation, lost her dad to coronavirus and the cunt was  singing an anti-vax song  



> This is the moment a female theatre goer who said she'd lost her father to coronavirus, punched a man singing an anti-vaccine song at a protest led by Piers Corbyn on Saturday night, February 19.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 7, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Oh, god, that woman with the bloody whiny American voice again


She's got a really irritating voice.


----------



## two sheds (May 7, 2022)

and never pauses for breath  I'm sure if she stopped her mouth her brain would start working


----------



## Dystopiary (May 7, 2022)

two sheds said:


> You'd think she'd have a fucking good defence of provocation, lost her dad to coronavirus and the cunt was  singing an anti-vax song


+ "No he didn't." 
"Death happens." 
"My dad died as well, death happens. I'm very sorry for your dad but death does happen." 

The reaction of them all after she whacks him really shows their true colours. Not a shred of empathy or self-awareness. No way are they doing this because they care about people in their own misguided way. It's totally about their over-inflated but fragile egos.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> + "No he didn't."
> "Death happens."
> "My dad died as well, death happens. I'm very sorry for your dad but death does happen."
> 
> The reaction of them all after she whacks him really shows their true colours. Not a shred of empathy or self-awareness. No way are they doing this because they care about people in their own misguided way. It's totally about their over-inflated but fragile egos.


"No he wasn't punched"
"Punches happen"


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2022)

Can't remember whether we've had this one:


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Can't remember whether we've had this one:
> 
> View attachment 321708


that's gold.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2022)

fucking hell. seriously.it's proper GONE isn't it.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2022)

the sincerity of the angry smilies too. 

the _fucking thick _angle just cannot be ignored can it.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2022)

even my 10 year old would say "maybe he's having a joke daddy about lollipops being unhealthy"


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 8, 2022)

When you have been following David Icke for 30 years and concluded he's right, there's something clearly something wrong with you, Thumbbob.

This is just so bonkers.


----------



## two sheds (May 8, 2022)

"Anything is as likely to be true as it is to be false"  all becomes clear, well at least about the rest of what he said. 

Looks round suspiciously at all you lot of rhesus negative overlords


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2022)

His accent reminds me I should listen to Jah Wobble again - gawd I hope *he *isn't antivax ...

EDIT:- absolutely not


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>




He's tripping.


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>




Pr'haps they've been . . . I dunno . . . "vaccinated" against the effects of the chem trails


----------



## two sheds (May 10, 2022)

Or, the other reason could be, because it's a load of bollocks


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Or, the other reason could be, because it's a load of bollocks


I think I prefer my answer tbh


----------



## NoXion (May 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>




Am I the only one who actually finds it physically uncomfortable to watch/listen to these kind of twats? I always end up wishing for a transcript. Reading it is less painful than listening or watching.


----------



## NoXion (May 10, 2022)

Also, the mere fact that he presented multiple possible reasons is the giveaway that he doesn't know the fuck what he's talking about.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2022)

My bar is getting set higher and higher for people I will speculate brain activity on.
I suppose I can let people like that off for simply not being very bright and struggling with the basic science most of us learnt when we were 11 years old.
But I have known people of above average intelligence by any reasonable metric who choose to believe in an alternate reality.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>



fucking hell it's not a wind up is it.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>



you can tell his grown out his hair and beard like that because he secretly suspects there's a touch of the prophet about him.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>



i actually felt a knot appearing in my stomach. it's not the oderous man in the pub any more, is it. there's so many people doing their own research these days. maybe good will come out of it in the long run? it's pretty disturbing. the rise of the Cosmic Right. Trump. Qanon. Covid denial.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2022)

the "it's always been there" angle doesn't quite work for me. It ties up for me with their total mindless and relentless slaughtering of the "main stream meeejjaaaa" - there's a sort of primitave _thickness _to it where a say New York Times reporter who actually has some degree of respect for the truth is laughed at adn rubbished and deplatformed by huge legions of these twats online. Disturbing. The sharp end of our increasing (at least it feels that way) alienation, atomisation.

Resist. Ridicule. Educate our kids.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Am I the only one who actually finds it physically uncomfortable to watch/listen to these kind of twats? I always end up wishing for a transcript. Reading it is less painful than listening or watching.


didn't read this, but yes see my last post re knot in stomach. it's almost worse than pathology. i breathe a sigh of relief these days when people get political at work etc and they don't start drifting into this shit. even if its the tories at work, at least there's not this.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Also, the mere fact that he presented multiple possible reasons is the giveaway that he doesn't know the fuck what he's talking about.


they are completly unaware of contradictions - in their own thougth and when they share their thoughts in tehir own online safe spaces. if they paid attention beyond their own quasi religious emotions, they would realise that they are all pretty much debunking each other. absoloute madness.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 10, 2022)

i often naturally wonder about my best mate since 5, best man at my wedding, went to millwall together each week for 25 years. had to cut him off because of this. what sort of bizarre matrix is he in now?


----------



## WouldBe (May 11, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Or, the other reason could be, because it's a load of bollocks


I don't want to be vaccinated against bollocks.


----------



## emanymton (May 11, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Am I the only one who actually finds it physically uncomfortable to watch/listen to these kind of twats? I always end up wishing for a transcript. Reading it is less painful than listening or watching.


Nope, not just you.


----------



## two sheds (May 11, 2022)

yes indeed but there is a strange fascination about them, and although what they're saying is bollocks it's interesting to watch their utter conviction that what they're saying is the troof


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 11, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> they are completly unaware of contradictions - in their own thougth and when they share their thoughts in tehir own online safe spaces. if they paid attention beyond their own quasi religious emotions, they would realise that they are all pretty much debunking each other. absoloute madness.



Yeah I think the power that this stuff has over the people who are into it is it somehow enables you to chuck out any need to wrestle with any actual arguments and revel in your own rightness. Doesn't matter if you're saying two mutually contradictory things, you're still correct. I don't quite understand how you end up down that path but I can imagine it's quite intoxicating tbh.

It's not the only place you can see it though. Certain people on the Bitcoin thread for example are absolutely in that space.


----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2022)

I don't understand why someone would want to wrap themselves up in these fantasies like they're reality. I don't understand why these fantasies are so often frightening nightmares in which the entire world has been under the thumb of an elite cabal for thousands of years; I don't understand how anyone could get any comfort or closure from "knowing" that the vast majority of people are helpless against the machinations of such conspirators. At least the guys who believe that we're being guided from a distance by a benevolent race of aliens have a fantasy that _makes sense_ to me. I too would like it if there was an advanced species out there ready to pull our chestnuts out of the fire, should things get too hairy. I'd be absolutely stoked if medbed technology was real. It would be a modern miracle, a product of the very best that human science and medicine can produce.

But wanting something doesn't make it true. Reality just plain sucks a lot of the time, so I get the urge to try and ignore it. But reality is where all the ultimate "off" switches are located. If you become too cavalier about your relationship with the real world as opposed to the fantasy, then sooner or later said reality will bite your arse, and it might be hard enough to draw blood or even take a chunk out of you.

As happened to many of the folks featured in r/HermanCainAward. Fuck around and find out, indeed.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 12, 2022)

Last year I met up with my GF from 20 yrs ago. Very intellingent - retired maths teacher - massively motivated, creative and practical person - can put her mind to almost anything. Fully-vaccinated - stood as Labour councillor once - no really crazy shit, but she's lost it somewhat in middle age.
She has "rediscovered her Jehova's Witness roots", but combined it with "Ancient Aliens", spiritualism and Reiki .... 

So my gut feeling was right about the relationship


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't understand why someone would want to wrap themselves up in these fantasies like they're reality. I don't understand why these fantasies are so often frightening nightmares in which the entire world has been under the thumb of an elite cabal for thousands of years; I don't understand how anyone could get any comfort or closure from "knowing" that the vast majority of people are helpless against the machinations of such conspirators. At least the guys who believe that we're being guided from a distance by a benevolent race of aliens have a fantasy that _makes sense_ to me. I too would like it if there was an advanced species out there ready to pull our chestnuts out of the fire, should things get too hairy. I'd be absolutely stoked if medbed technology was real. It would be a modern miracle, a product of the very best that human science and medicine can produce.
> 
> But wanting something doesn't make it true. Reality just plain sucks a lot of the time, so I get the urge to try and ignore it. But reality is where all the ultimate "off" switches are located. If you become too cavalier about your relationship with the real world as opposed to the fantasy, then sooner or later said reality will bite your arse, and it might be hard enough to draw blood or even take a chunk out of you.
> 
> As happened to many of the folks featured in r/HermanCainAward. Fuck around and find out, indeed.



It’s because they haven’t been exposed to other theories like Marxism or whatever. They know something is wrong but don’t have the tools to explain it so kind of easy to fall into far right bullshit. There’s a green version for those who would ordinarily be on the left. Let’s not ever think that the far right are in any way stupid in their techniques.


----------



## two sheds (May 12, 2022)

I thought this was interesting: 









						The Woman Who Saw Zombies
					

Discovering the molecule that drove her madness.




					www.psychologytoday.com
				




About a woman who had binged watched episodes of The Walking Dead, "a post-apocalyptic zombie horror show" and started living it, totally believing people round her were zombies. It turned out her body created a protein that had the same halucinatory effect as PCP.



> PCP intoxicates by causing the limbic system, which processes emotions, to function independently from perceptions of the outside world. It causes people to dissociate. Feelings that would normally be kept in check by reality instead become a part of it. Aggression bursts forth, unmitigated, from deep inside the brain. Fragmented memories, often scary and strange, feel convincingly real. At the same time, information about the outside world is muted. Neurons are meant to warn the brain when a body part is in pain instead fall quiet, sometimes permitting violent acts of self-mutilation.



A combination of steroids/drugs cured her. 

Not saying this is what's happening with the anti-vaxx zombies but seems to have similar effect.


----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I thought this was interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's often speculated on Reddit that the lingering effects of widespread lead pollution are now manifesting themselves in the brains of the generations that lived through the worst decades of it.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 12, 2022)

I've always seen an overlap between psychosis - both organic and induced, religion and the like.
There was this token racist alt-right Trumptard at work - into bitcoin ... and microdosing ... I'm glad I retired in 2020 so I didn't have to discuss vaccination with him.
He's far too paranoid for Facebook - doubtless spends his time in dodgy right wing places ...

And then there was the online conversation exchange I did with the Bretonne bus driver who was planning to move to the least Welsh town in Wales because of the druids at the end of her garden ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't understand why someone would want to wrap themselves up in these fantasies like they're reality. I don't understand why these fantasies are so often frightening nightmares in which the entire world has been under the thumb of an elite cabal for thousands of years; I don't understand how anyone could get any comfort or closure from "knowing" that the vast majority of people are helpless against the machinations of such conspirators. At least the guys who believe that we're being guided from a distance by a benevolent race of aliens have a fantasy that _makes sense_ to me. I too would like it if there was an advanced species out there ready to pull our chestnuts out of the fire, should things get too hairy. I'd be absolutely stoked if medbed technology was real. It would be a modern miracle, a product of the very best that human science and medicine can produce.
> 
> But wanting something doesn't make it true. Reality just plain sucks a lot of the time, so I get the urge to try and ignore it. But reality is where all the ultimate "off" switches are located. If you become too cavalier about your relationship with the real world as opposed to the fantasy, then sooner or later said reality will bite your arse, and it might be hard enough to draw blood or even take a chunk out of you.
> 
> As happened to many of the folks featured in r/HermanCainAward. Fuck around and find out, indeed.



I think they're perfectly well aware the oppressive system presents no real threat to them though. After two years of constantly being a twat during a pandemic they've just about managed to give Piers Corbyn a small fine, they're really not knocking on doors in the night. 

I don't know, maybe it's a bit like a video game? It's kind of scary in a fun way when a monster is charging at you trying to kill you but at the end of the day you don't feel genuinely frightened because it's not real.


----------



## existentialist (May 12, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Last year I met up with my GF from 20 yrs ago. Very intellingent - retired maths teacher - massively motivated, creative and practical person - can put her mind to almost anything. Fully-vaccinated - stood as Labour councillor once - no really crazy shit, but she's lost it somewhat in middle age.
> She has "rediscovered her Jehova's Witness roots", but combined it with "Ancient Aliens", spiritualism and Reiki ....
> 
> So my gut feeling was right about the relationship


A lucky escape there, then...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 12, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't understand why someone would want to wrap themselves up in these fantasies like they're reality. I don't understand why these fantasies are so often frightening nightmares in which the entire world has been under the thumb of an elite cabal for thousands of years; I don't understand how anyone could get any comfort or closure from "knowing" that the vast majority of people are helpless against the machinations of such conspirators. At least the guys who believe that we're being guided from a distance by a benevolent race of aliens have a fantasy that _makes sense_ to me. I too would like it if there was an advanced species out there ready to pull our chestnuts out of the fire, should things get too hairy. I'd be absolutely stoked if medbed technology was real. It would be a modern miracle, a product of the very best that human science and medicine can produce.
> 
> But wanting something doesn't make it true. Reality just plain sucks a lot of the time, so I get the urge to try and ignore it. But reality is where all the ultimate "off" switches are located. If you become too cavalier about your relationship with the real world as opposed to the fantasy, then sooner or later said reality will bite your arse, and it might be hard enough to draw blood or even take a chunk out of you.
> 
> As happened to many of the folks featured in r/HermanCainAward. Fuck around and find out, indeed.


yeh another good saying is "play with fire and you might get burnt", whcih is a warning to all extremists.

that can apply to all people all the time - life is playing with fire. but fuck if i am going to get burnt by emotionally fusing with Michael on Telegrams cosmic rants.


----------



## nogojones (May 12, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Last year I met up with my GF from 20 yrs ago. Very intellingent - retired maths teacher - massively motivated, creative and practical person - can put her mind to almost anything. Fully-vaccinated - stood as Labour councillor once - no really crazy shit, but she's lost it somewhat in middle age.
> She has "rediscovered her Jehova's Witness roots", but combined it with "Ancient Aliens", spiritualism and Reiki ....
> 
> So my gut feeling was right about the relationship


People are complicated and can hold contradictory ideas in their head at the same time. 

I'd be inclined to cut your ex quite a bit of slack. Although none of it would mean anything to me, I'd see all Jehova's Witness shizzle, Ancient Aliens, spiritualism and Reiki as sort of hobbies. They're not really harming anyone - as you say, she had the sense to get vaccinated, so the reiki wasn't her first line of defence. I'd love the alien chat. She must have a sense of humour.

At least she wasn't into anything properly off the scale like golf.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I don't understand why someone would want to wrap themselves up in these fantasies like they're reality. I don't understand why these fantasies are so often frightening nightmares in which the entire world has been under the thumb of an elite cabal for thousands of years; I don't understand how anyone could get any comfort or closure from "knowing" that the vast majority of people are helpless against the machinations of such conspirators. At least the guys who believe that we're being guided from a distance by a benevolent race of aliens have a fantasy that _makes sense_ to me. I too would like it if there was an advanced species out there ready to pull our chestnuts out of the fire, should things get too hairy. I'd be absolutely stoked if medbed technology was real. It would be a modern miracle, a product of the very best that human science and medicine can produce.
> 
> But wanting something doesn't make it true. Reality just plain sucks a lot of the time, so I get the urge to try and ignore it. But reality is where all the ultimate "off" switches are located. If you become too cavalier about your relationship with the real world as opposed to the fantasy, then sooner or later said reality will bite your arse, and it might be hard enough to draw blood or even take a chunk out of you.
> 
> As happened to many of the folks featured in r/HermanCainAward. Fuck around and find out, indeed.


in a sad related way an acquaintance of mine who went for all the conspiracy stuff brought on by covid just removed themselves from the planet.
I feel bad that instead of trying to engage I was quite forthwith in telling them "this link is bullshit" and not explaining further (I was very angry angry at the time about all this). 
I stopped engaging ages ago when they posted stuff but somehow I feel I failed them.


----------



## two sheds (May 13, 2022)

Once they get to that stage they normally don't listen though


----------



## klang (May 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I too would like it if there was an advanced species out there ready to pull our chestnuts out of the fire


tbh, I'd find it very comforting if the Royals were finally proven to be lizards. Them being humans and acting the way they do is very unsettling for me...


----------



## BigMoaner (May 13, 2022)

I used to enjoy reading them for fun. That's the thing they do have great entertainment value. Exciting, mysterious. The pizza gate thing was captivating when it was first being presented. I can see why people read them in the first place but rarely did I even come close to being hooked.


----------



## tim (May 13, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Oh that's easy, they ignore the chest infection that could be cured by a cheap and short course of antibiotics, wait until they are at death's door with pneumonia, cost the NHS £1000's and still blame them for poor care. The whole time spouting off at the nurses about how the nurses are trying to kill them.


There's nothing better than a strawman to make one feel smug.


----------



## NoXion (May 13, 2022)

tim said:


> There's nothing better than a strawman to make one feel smug.



I know it's hard to believe, but these people actually exist. I wish they didn't but they do.


----------



## NoXion (May 13, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> in a sad related way an acquaintance of mine who went for all the conspiracy stuff brought on by covid just removed themselves from the planet.
> I feel bad that instead of trying to engage I was quite forthwith in telling them "this link is bullshit" and not explaining further (I was very angry angry at the time about all this).
> I stopped engaging ages ago when they posted stuff but somehow I feel I failed them.



It's very hard, if not outright impossible, to "deprogram" these kinds of folks over the internet.

Even close relatives who are in regular contact with such people have a hard time of it; look at r/qanoncasualties on Reddit to see plenty of examples.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2022)

This guy has done another great piss-take video.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 14, 2022)

I love how he describes himself as one of the most powerful parts of the resistance, kind of like Luke Skywalker.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I love how he describes himself as one of the most powerful parts of the resistance, kind of like Luke Skywalker.


Scary thing is he's  slightly more coherent than the long haired loon prophet up thread


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2022)

The new Qanon Annonymous space station episode is so good on so many levels.

QA podcast is such a good podcast. They are raking it in ($50k dollars a month on patreon alone) and des4tve every penny


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2022)

Episodr 188


----------



## BigMoaner (May 14, 2022)

Sorry £62,000 a month. There's huge money in successful online channels.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 15, 2022)

Use lessons you learnt from the pandemic to deal with the QAnon/Sovereign Citizen shit when it's in your community. It's difficult to treat once someone's caught it so the priority is to stop people catching it. Once you notice one person falling down the rabbit hole, speak to people around them. Make your well formulated arguments about why it's bullshit to _them_. Essentially the aim is to vaccinate them against it by getting to them before the conspiraloon


----------



## two sheds (May 17, 2022)

Not UK but it shows how certain they are and how sensitive their feelings are when given information.


----------



## muscovyduck (May 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Not UK but it shows how certain they are and how sensitive their feelings are when given information.
> 
> View attachment 322941


I grew up in quite an oppressive and abusive religion/culture before the mental health awareness wave and remember this exact defensive attitude from adults when doctors would get anywhere near actually understanding why I was 'mentally ill' and doing something actionable to help me. I think, despite what people like this claim, they believe they benefit from the status quo and lose power if/when everyone realises they have even basic agency over their lives.


----------



## NoXion (May 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Not UK but it shows how certain they are and how sensitive their feelings are when given information.
> 
> View attachment 322941



I'm sorry, but if you believe some trash lies on the internet over a trained medical professional, then you _should_ be judged as the obstinate fuckwit that you are.

Patient should have been wheeled off for a blood-letting, since they obviously don't trust science-based medicine.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 17, 2022)

NoXion said:


> *I'm sorry, but if you believe some trash lies on the internet over a trained medical professional, then you should be judged as the obstinate fuckwit that you are.*
> 
> Patient should have been wheeled off for a blood-letting, since they obviously don't trust science-based medicine.


If *1,000%* is a valid number , then that's the very modest amount by which  agree with this!


----------



## existentialist (May 17, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> If *1,000%* is a valid number , then that's the very modest amount by which  agree with this!


It might be a valid number, but if you're saying you believe that 10 times more than NoXion does, that's being a bit rude to Noxion


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Patient should have been wheeled off for a blood-letting, since they obviously don't trust science-based medicine.





two sheds said:


> Not UK but it shows how certain they are and how sensitive their feelings are when given information.
> 
> View attachment 322941


"felt judged"

you probably felt judged because there was someone with half a brain radiating "this guy's a fucking moran" energy all over you.


----------



## two sheds (May 17, 2022)

And with such an ability to take offence would doubtless still call us 'snowflakes'.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> And with such an ability to take offence would doubtless still call us 'snowflakes'.


the thing is mate, he's definitely a Critical Thinker.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 17, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> the thing is mate, he's definitely a Critical Thinker.



More a cretin thinker.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2022)

i have started buying the Sunday Times. I know, i know, it's not on teh side of good in the main but I forgot how valuable these broadsheets can be. Just one read through and I am learning stuff i would never have picked up. the reporting, in teh main, at least has some semblance of balance. the staff writers are on a salary, with a pension, they are not grifting teh world into oblivion. it feels like a calm, peaceful, thoguhtful way to consume the news. i love the art pages. i have learnt so much. 

buy a newspaper. all this shit can't shine a light to them. even teh ones like the times where any sane person avoids the "opinion" pieces.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2022)

i read it and never to i get the sense that i am being provoked, or grifted. 

the sunday times vs telegram. murdoch or not, i know where i would rather train my focus.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 17, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> i have started buying the Sunday Times.


Can't you use a paywall buster site to avoid giving money to Murdoch?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't you use a paywall buster site to avoid giving money to Murdoch?


here comes the kick back lol. the problem is i like it, i think it has value, murdoch or not. it will hopefully be around long after that cunt has perished.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can't you use a paywall buster site to avoid giving money to Murdoch?


and i it feels so much easier to read in paper form. browsing the pages, you find stuff that you wouldn't online which is provided mainly by targeted search.

i know what you mean though, there's a monster behind it sadly. suppose the observer is the other option.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 17, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> and i it feels so much easier to read in paper form. browsing the pages, you find stuff that you wouldn't online which is provided mainly by targeted search.


Use a paywall buster and print it off to read.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 17, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Use a paywall buster and print it off to read.


it's the future!


----------



## two sheds (May 18, 2022)

Ooops

MEDIA=reddit] Music/comments/urv9sh[/MEDIA] (square bracket omitted at front because otherwise it quotes the whole post).



> “Eric Clapton, who last summer declared that he reserved the right to cancel performances at venues where audience members were required to show proof of Covid vaccination, has indeed canceled two shows, but for another reason: Clapton just tested positive for the coronavirus.
> 
> The announcement of the show cancelations in Zurich and Milan was made on Clapton’s official Facebook page last night.
> 
> “Eric Clapton is unfortunately suffering from Covid having tested positive shortly after the second concert at the Royal Albert Hall,” the post reads.  He has been told by his medical advisors that if he were to resume traveling and performing too soon, it could substantially delay his full recovery. Eric is also anxious to avoid passing on any infection to any of his band, crew, Promoters, their staff and of course the fans.”


Seems to have undergone a conversion. Praise the Lord. Short discussion of his alleged reaction to the vaccine, too. Doubt whether it's a doctor but seems informed.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 18, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

In the absense of an insane woo thread...



$220


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2022)

It didn't show her with her feet in the bucket I was looking forward to seeing her with her feet in the bucket.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

What gets me is the potentially dangerous crocodile clips on a power supply easily capable of supplying  enough current to start a fire.
I suppose it adds to the "gee whiz" sciencey look.

And she says in the "add a resistor" video that 470 ohm resistors are available *in packs of 100.*
If that's basically a dead short coil of wire around the bucket, the resistor will be dissipating 0.3 watts - somewhat excessive - though it is in free air ...


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2022)

Yes I liked the 'watch out that the connections don't touch' bit but doesn't attempt to insulate them in any way. I suppose if you've got your feet in a bucket you're not thinking at your best.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

Here's a proper high tech one with magnets !!!!  :-









						Antinano Bucket - Solutions4Mankind - iYannis eShop
					

Antinano bucket with copper wire.  Can be connected to pulse generators AN-PEMF-01 and AN-PEMF-02  DUE TO THE HIGH AMOUNT OF ORDERS THIS PERIOD, EXPECT SOME DELAY. CAN BE FROM 2-4 WEEKS BEFORE SHIPPING YOUR ORDER.  THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.  Shipments are done with the sequence of the...




					eshop.iyannis.com


----------



## kabbes (May 19, 2022)

Yeah but when you’ve done that I bet you won’t find any program of nano in your body.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

They sell deathdaptors too - unless this is a very well engineered one ... there are usually loads of ways to cause earth faults or touch live pins ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2022)

"Today, we're going to be high-tech, we're going to show you how to make the bucket'


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

I hope I never actually meet any of these people.
But I get upset when apparently mostly sensible people come out with "High Fructose Corn Syrup" or "Monsanto !!!"

I'm hoping to wind up some of the locals this year by growing hydroponic salad in the back garden and on my front porch using CHEMICALS !!!

Who knows, I _might _actually manage to educate one of the local organic yoga people about Peruvian guano islands and Fritz Haber ...


----------



## spitfire (May 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> They sell deathdaptors too - unless this is a very well engineered one ... there are usually loads of ways to cause earth faults or touch live pins ...
> 
> View attachment 323190



Yes I tried to remove one from a socket once and the back cover came off exposing all the live bits. What fun! Lethal things.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Yes I tried to remove one from a socket once and the back cover came off exposing all the live bits. What fun! Lethal things.


I bought a nasty 2kw immersion heater with a euro plug that came with one and I use it for my toothbrush (plugged into the extension socket above my basin in the bathroom )
I taped over the earth orifice to prevent me tripping the mains when I plug the toothbrush in - which is often in the middle of the night ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

Got back from the shops to find some oldschool lunacy.

Is this REALLY handwritten ?
Or is it one house per JW ?
Or am I on a "list" ??


----------



## StoneRoad (May 19, 2022)

I detest JWs with a passion ... dates back to an unpleasant incident my early teens [involving emergency treatment for a school friend after an accident].

They get exceptionally short replies from me these days, I don't have the headspace for their nasty woo.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> I detest JWs with a passion ... dates back to an unpleasant incident my early teens [involving emergency treatment for a school friend after an accident].
> 
> They get exceptionally short replies from me these days, I don't have the headspace for their nasty woo.


I asked on the street FB page and at least one other person got a similar but different letter ...

I've had dealings with them over the years ...
Perhaps this means I should expect to encounter them in the near future hanging around outside the supermarket and at the entrance to the park...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Got back from the shops to find some oldschool lunacy.
> 
> Is this REALLY handwritten ?
> Or is it one house per JW ?
> ...



I've a couple like that, the latest one was clearly hand written, but then scanned and printed out, because as you can see it even features QR codes.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Got back from the shops to find some oldschool lunacy.
> 
> Is this REALLY handwritten ?
> Or is it one house per JW ?
> ...


No, you're not on a list.  It's the Jehovah's Witnesses' latest daft scheme.


----------



## pogofish (May 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Got back from the shops to find some oldschool lunacy.
> 
> Is this REALLY handwritten ?
> Or is it one house per JW ?
> ...



I've had a few similar over the last couple of years - So its a new recruiting tactic!


----------



## nogojones (May 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Got back from the shops to find some oldschool lunacy.
> 
> Is this REALLY handwritten ?
> Or is it one house per JW ?
> ...


I've had a couple as well.

I guess because of covid they're being responsible and not doing the door to door thing.

They may be a bit odd, but in some ways I respect their convictions. Lots ended up in concentration camps because of their refusal to fight. If I have time I'll often have a chat and try to pickle their heads, but respectfully. I had the last couple on the doorstep for 40 minutes trying to convince them that Satan was misunderstood and that God the father was quite a nasty piece of work. A jealous, spiteful and bitter entity. They were only saved when my scaffolders arrived. 

Hail Satan!


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> No, you're not on a list.  It's the Jehovah's Witnesses' latest daft scheme.


I think we're _all_ on a list aren't we? The Mormons have a list of all the genealogies so they can baptise them by proxy. Not sure how that fits with the 144,000 that will be saved though since you'd think it would be inviting too much competition for the afterlife


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

Another  neighbour got a scan of it. Mine was definitely the original - you can see the pen impressions in the paper.


----------



## StoneRoad (May 19, 2022)

I think the head missionary at the local Kingdom Hall must have a supply of overprinted [the QR crap] notepaper to hand out to the slave missionaries. I'ld be _slightly_ more impressed if they had addressed their spam by name instead of neighbour ...

We haven't had much contact, thankfully, with either JWs or the Salt Lake City morons for a few years ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> No, you're not on a list.  It's the Jehovah's Witnesses' latest daft scheme.



The first one I got was during lockdown, so I just assumed they were working from home. 

This latest one puzzled me, and I assumed it was because of my reaction when they last knocked, I pointed to the 'no cold callers' sign that include religious groups amongst unwanted callers list, and asked, 'does being brain washed erase your ability to read?' 

It's nice to know others have been getting them, and they haven't singled me out.


----------



## nogojones (May 19, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> In the absense of an insane woo thread...
> 
> 
> 
> $220



What an outfit!

$1,550! a bargain.

Wilhelm Reich has a lot to answer for.


----------



## nogojones (May 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I think we're _all_ on a list aren't we? The Mormons have a list of all the genealogies so they can baptise them by proxy. Not sure how that fits with the 144,000 that will be saved though since you'd think it would be inviting too much competition for the afterlife


I'm a bit blunter with Mormon missionaries. Especially if they're trying to convert people of colour, which seems to be their thing round here at the moment. I'm always happy to remind the the potential convert that they wouldn't have got into heaven a few years back because God was a little bit racist, but changed his ways to be more inclusive when he realised the US tax implications.


----------



## NoXion (May 19, 2022)

nogojones said:


> What an outfit!
> View attachment 323215
> $1,550! a bargain.
> 
> Wilhelm Reich has a lot to answer for.



Looks like a home-made bong.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

nogojones said:


> What an outfit!
> 
> $1,550! a bargain.
> 
> Wilhelm Reich has a lot to answer for.


My flatmate in the late 70s / 80s - follower of Rajneesh / Osho - because of my electronics experience -  tried to get me interested in the Orgone accumulator cabinet thing they were going to set up at the Ashton Court festival.
He must be 80-something now - apparently still doing "therapy"- sadly he was never going to be an Internet user so I know no more about him ...

Meet Vigyan​*Qualifications:* (S.O.A) (M.T.I) (I.T.E.C) (S.S.T.T.M)
*Specialises in:* Holistic Massage, Thai Yoga Massage, Reiki, Colour Light Therapy
​


----------



## two sheds (May 19, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Looks like a home-made bong.



He's obviously been giving it a good toke before writing all that


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

Simon Parry, one of the leading anti-vax nutters, was sectioned a few weeks ago, and now a load of other loons, that probably need to be sectioned too, have made complete arses of themselves by trying to get him freed from a mental health facility.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Simon Parry, one of the leading anti-vax nutters, was sectioned a few weeks ago, and now a load of other loons, that probably need to be sectioned too, have made complete arses of themselves by trying to get him freed from a mental health facility.



What a bunch of utter cunts.  Kudos to the security guard for having the patience to deal with these morons.


----------



## lazythursday (May 19, 2022)

I keep my eye on my local 'critical thinkers' - it's amazing how hardly any of them bother with basic facebook privacy settings - and at the moment they're at each other's throats because one of their main hangouts, a sort of wellness-therapy-centre, turns out to be a hotbed of teenage grooming / sex pest allegations. It's funny to see many of them vociferously denouncing the place as a cult all of a sudden. They thought the world was controlled by paedos in the deep state but it turns out they were a bit closer to home.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 19, 2022)

"We know the law better than the police".


----------



## magneze (May 19, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> "We know the law better than the police".


Tbf happens quite a lot to the police.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 19, 2022)

One of the loons has already moved onto the monkey pox outbreak.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 19, 2022)

magneze said:


> Tbf happens quite a lot to the police.


A fair point!


----------



## Sue (May 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> One of the loons has already moved onto the monkey pox outbreak.
> 
> View attachment 323258


'Health and safety fear porn'  sounds quite niche. All steel toecaps and hi viz gilets no doubt.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> 'Health and safety fear porn'  sounds quite niche. All steel toecaps and hi viz gilets no doubt.


I do hope clipboards and interminable risk assessments also feature prominently, for that full H & S vibe.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2022)

Another 'elf 'n safety gorn mad" idiot for whom a paper cut is the most significant work-related health threat.


----------



## WouldBe (May 19, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Simon Parry, one of the leading anti-vax nutters, was sectioned a few weeks ago, and now a load of other loons, that probably need to be sectioned too, have made complete arses of themselves by trying to get him freed from a mental health facility.


They should have let them in and locked the door behind them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 20, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> They should have let them in and locked the door behind them.


funny but
not fair on the vulnerable people in there


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 20, 2022)

From Telegram via Twitter.



Who had Draco Reptilians and Anunnaki Factions on their conspiracy bingo card?


----------



## krtek a houby (May 20, 2022)

"inserted poster boys"?


----------



## Yossarian (May 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Anunnaki Factions



Those Japanese raccoon dogs? I guess they always did look a little shifty...


----------



## NoXion (May 20, 2022)

How the fuck do you "shut off their dna"? It literally works through a series of chemical reactions. You can't switch that kind of thing on and off like a light switch, especially when the body has mechanisms for DNA repair and ensuring that protein synthesis goes smoothly. "Shutting off" your DNA wouldn't make you into an Illuminati mind puppet, it would just slowly and agonisingly kill you since your body would no longer be able to create replacement cells.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> How the fuck do you "shut off their dna"? It literally works through a series of chemical reactions. You can't switch that kind of thing on and off like a light switch, especially when the body has mechanisms for DNA repair and ensuring that protein synthesis goes smoothly. "Shutting off" your DNA wouldn't make you into an Illuminati mind puppet, it would just slowly and agonisingly kill you since your body would no longer be able to create replacement cells.


Never mind that, it also means you're barred from entering the kingdom of heaven


----------



## NoXion (May 20, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Never mind that, it also means you're barred from entering the kingdom of heaven



Like Groucho Marx, I refuse to join any club that would have me for a member...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> How the fuck do you "shut off their dna"? It literally works through a series of chemical reactions. You can't switch that kind of thing on and off like a light switch, especially when the body has mechanisms for DNA repair and ensuring that protein synthesis goes smoothly. "Shutting off" your DNA wouldn't make you into an Illuminati mind puppet, it would just slowly and agonisingly kill you since your body would no longer be able to create replacement cells.



But, they've done their own research.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2022)

I feel sure there's a reason most of that sort of shite is in image form rather than text ... I  OCRd it and can't find it anywhere ..


----------



## BigMoaner (May 20, 2022)

NoXion said:


> How the fuck do you "shut off their dna"? It literally works through a series of chemical reactions. You can't switch that kind of thing on and off like a light switch, especially when the body has mechanisms for DNA repair and ensuring that protein synthesis goes smoothly. "Shutting off" your DNA wouldn't make you into an Illuminati mind puppet, it would just slowly and agonisingly kill you since your body would no longer be able to create replacement cells.


Science.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> From Telegram via Twitter.
> 
> View attachment 323286
> 
> Who had Draco Reptilians and Anunnaki Factions on their conspiracy bingo card?


minus points for no Peado escalation tho


----------



## NoXion (May 20, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Science.



The term seems to to have become synonymous with "magic" in certain circles. When in fact the very opposite could not be more true.



...the world isn't wizard jizz!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 20, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Simon Parry, one of the leading anti-vax nutters, was sectioned a few weeks ago, and now a load of other loons, that probably need to be sectioned too, have made complete arses of themselves by trying to get him freed from a mental health facility.



horrible thuggish cunts.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 20, 2022)

the bbc should organise a round table discussion - one side a group of Critical Thinkers and Top Researchers, and on the other truly renowed experts in related fields.

And watch them die. And the nation piss themselves laughing.

There's not much humbling left in the culture wars. no one gets humbled any more. and it's needed. we are surrounded by Twats.


----------



## WouldBe (May 21, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> funny but
> not fair on the vulnerable people in there


Yeah I suppose but they'll soon get used to the other patients.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2022)

There seems a lot of falling out amongst the anti-vaxxers, as some realise it's all over now and want to get their lives back, and others want to move onto other things like 5G & chemtrails and even get violent.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 21, 2022)

Back to Simon Parry, the sectioned one, and the lack of numbers turning up to protest, this is a classic example of one that wants to turn to violence, and only needs 100 'real man' to join him.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


>



bloody hell how did I manage to not predict that ?
I was still waiting for them to realise the AZ and JJ are actually *DNA *vaccines ...


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 21, 2022)

Has link between shit music and shit opinions been established in science yet?


----------



## gentlegreen (May 21, 2022)

The trouble is, there actually _*have *_been mistakes made involving primate research / parts ...


----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2022)

Darwintastic ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2022)

More bullshit.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2022)

That one has to be a wind-up


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> That one has to be a wind-up



I don't think so, it's apparently from a anti-vaxxer telegram channel.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> More bullshit.
> 
> View attachment 323940


yuck at the buddha symbol. don't know the meaning of it.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> That one has to be a wind-up





cupid_stunt said:


> More bullshit.
> 
> View attachment 323940


i have forwarded this on to all global media, and am frantically trying to arrange teams meeting with Oxford, Harvard and Imperial. I have forwarded it on to all the major Proffessors in the field of virology. I can see this breaking the internet when it breaks. Put your seat belts on folk, the paradigm is about to SHATTER. 

thank god for people doing their research.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 24, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (May 24, 2022)

just needs a "Wanted, Dead or Alive" banner at the bottom.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 24, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



I really hope they get a warm reception when they try to break into Downing Street.


----------



## WouldBe (May 24, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I really hope they get a warm reception when they try to break into Downing Street.


Could be warm lead if they do.


----------



## klang (May 24, 2022)

I thought the Sovereigns didn't take instructions?


----------



## BigMoaner (May 24, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> More bullshit.
> 
> View attachment 323940





gentlegreen said:


> That one has to be a wind-up


Ur joking mate, that's the mild stuff of the worst stuff


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2022)

How to serve your papers, as a 'sovereign citizen', on the hospital currently holding the new king of the anti-vax movement, Simon Parry. whilst preserving your 'freeman' status'.

BEWARE - don't give into the admiralty law, which would mean you are dead and lost at sea, it's all explained here in a nutshell, by a total nutter.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2022)

Oh it's fucking gold!


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2022)

Throw it through the window 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2022)

They're such good value


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2022)

Honestly pay per view id pay to see them in court against some hot shot lawyer and slightly pissed off judge. Can you imagine 😃😃


----------



## two sheds (May 25, 2022)

Where can we get these notices to serve on the fuckwits? Would be lovely to see them chased by people calling out "I am about to serve you with a cease & desist notice as soon as I touch you you will be under a liability and have 28 days to reply" it'd be like playing tag at school. 

She doesn't even know what desist means. Rather than the cease and desist meaning stop what you're doing, cease to desist means cease to cease so the person you give it to has to stop stopping what they're doing.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> "I am about to serve you with a cease & desist notice as soon as I touch you you will be under a liability and have 28 days to reply" it'd be like playing tag at school


🤣


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 26, 2022)

Anti-vaxxer Canadian ranch retreat has lassoed my £2,000
					

I deferred my holiday because of lockdown but now the owner refuses to accept vaccinated guests – and has kept my money




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## NoXion (May 26, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Anti-vaxxer Canadian ranch retreat has lassoed my £2,000
> 
> 
> I deferred my holiday because of lockdown but now the owner refuses to accept vaccinated guests – and has kept my money
> ...



These anti-vax fuckers are such a grasping bunch of scum. When they accuse anyone else of only being in it for the money, that's actually a confession on their part.

I think that's a case with a lot of the accusations thrown out by these conspiratorial fascists.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 28, 2022)

the excellent limmy (streamer)


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2022)

Covid aside, I have noticed now in the social media "discourses" that the term "grifter" now has maissvely negative connotations and is now an insult. Good. Healthy. This is a new thing, it took a while for people to realise that these (mainly right wing) "c9ntent creators" were not churning the garbage out from the good of their hearts, but that it's how they pay their mortgages.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 2, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Covid aside, I have noticed now in the social media "discourses" that the term "grifter" now has maissvely negative connotations and is now an insult. Good. Healthy. This is a new thing, it took a while for people to realise that these (mainly right wing) "c9ntent creators" were not churning the garbage out from the good of their hearts, but that it's how they pay their mortgages.


I'm also pleased that it's common parlance again.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2022)

here's my contention, my prediction, my hypothesis that covid and seeing the fractures iwthin covid debates had me thinking of. "Civil discourse", especially in the culture wars, is pretty much over for the next say hundred years. Sounding like all old farts, when I think back say the 90s, even the 80s, there was always a sense of something "shared", and within that "shared space" arguments, debates, discussions, could be had. You might hate the otherside for what they believe, but the hate stretched only so far - there was still something there, something "shared". something where if they sat next to you in the pub, you met as firstly a human being, and the politics was in some way, even slightly, seperate to them as a human being - there, but not invading, there but to be argued over, discussed, debated. This is gone, if it was ever there and its nto just my projection, for the next hundred years i would say, before we are able to properly recaliberate social media. extremism is every where, facebook groups, youtube, urban throughout the pandemic seemed at times the only non cess pit. i see it in myself, never have i hated the right so much and i am not even that far left, centre left probably. but i despise them at the moment, especially over culture war shit, especially as the narrative is always dominated by their hate and lunacy. and as said if i look back over my life, i've ALWAYS had right wingers there - at work, the odd few in my friend circle, some of my dads mates, but the bond came before the politics. now i think its the reverse - the politic everywhere is breaking the bonds - as we fall further into our respective tribes and lock down into them for protection and, even, a sense of survival. things will get wrose before tehy get better.

of course maybe they are better already and this is just my own paranoid projection. but it really wouldn't surprise me that trump was just the "start".


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'm also pleased that it's common parlance again.


an important shift. i'd see the comments on say russel brand, teh fawning, teh "oh thank you, you brave truth teller" and i would feel like saying can't you see that he is just saying this divisive paranoid nonesense  to keep his fucking view count up for the add revenue?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 2, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> here's my contention, my prediction, my hypothesis that covid and seeing the fractures iwthin covid debates had me thinking of. "Civil discourse", especially in the culture wars, is pretty much over for the next say hundred years. Sounding like all old farts, when I think back say the 90s, even the 80s, there was always a sense of something "shared", and within that "shared space" arguments, debates, discussions, could be had. You might hate the otherside for what they believe, but the hate stretched only so far - there was still something there, something "shared". something where if they sat next to you in the pub, you met as firstly a human being, and the politics was in some way, even slightly, seperate to them as a human being - there, but not invading, there but to be argued over, discussed, debated. This is gone, if it was ever there and its nto just my projection, for the next hundred years i would say, before we are able to properly recaliberate social media. extremism is every where, facebook groups, youtube, urban throughout the pandemic seemed at times the only non cess pit. i see it in myself, never have i hated the right so much and i am not even that far left, centre left probably. but i despise them at the moment, especially over culture war shit, especially as the narrative is always dominated by their hate and lunacy. and as said if i look back over my life, i've ALWAYS had right wingers there - at work, the odd few in my friend circle, some of my dads mates, but the bond came before the politics. now i think its the reverse - the politic everywhere is breaking the bonds - as we fall further into our respective tribes and lock down into them for protection and, even, a sense of survival. things will get wrose before tehy get better.
> 
> of course maybe they are better already and this is just my own paranoid projection. but it really wouldn't surprise me that trump was just the "start".



Get where you're coming from. It was there before Trump, though. He just amplified and enabled it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Covid aside, I have noticed now in the social media "discourses" that the term "grifter" now has maissvely negative connotations and is now an insult. Good. Healthy. This is a new thing, it took a while for people to realise that these (mainly right wing) "c9ntent creators" were not churning the garbage out from the good of their hearts, but that it's how they pay their mortgages.


trump, qanon, covid denial, the modern anti vax twats, there is just no one who will convince me that the "main stream right wing media" pushed or even nudged these into being. like-validation grift and add revenue grift were the primary forces behind them. you can blame i think the main stream right wing press for things like the BNP and EDL, but not this latest crazed shti that has come out of the right. I paid attention to the Sun for example, and the Times, and, apart from a few grumbles about lockdown length etc, they towed the covid line.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2022)

extremism has now been monitized. watch this space and put your seat belts on folks!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 2, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> extremism has now been monitized. watch this space and put your seat belts on folks!


Extemism has always been monetised


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2022)

as said the grift doesn't have to be money related.

you build a following on say instagram. you have 10s of thousands of followers. the liked post each day, the growing amoutn of followers, gives you an intense ego boost. they feel special. important. "oh i better not post anything boring..." there's a vested interest in keeping everyone outside of the tribe triggered, and everyone in teh tribe soothed and validated.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Extemism has always been monetised


it has, i agree - but i would say this is a new "business model" alongside the old ones, a lovely little add on that has given birth to some of the shit we see today.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 2, 2022)

a wild thought experiment which i like to mull over now and then is what would happen to our lives if the internet was turned off. what would happen to the poor, would the plight of people be bought back into greater or less focus? what would happen to politics? what would happen to marriages? it's a wild, impossible thought but interesting to ponder.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> a wild thought experiment which i like to mull over now and then is what would happen to our lives if the internet was turned off. what would happen to the poor, would the plight of people be bought back into greater or less focus? what would happen to politics? what would happen to marriages? it's a wild, impossible thought but interesting to ponder.



Aye, that internet has done a lot of good - bringing the plight of millions to the forefront, helping to raise global conciousness, creating movements, risings and so on. But the bad shit, the bad politics, the sheer proliferation of fake news, racism, provocation, shit posting and conspiracy craziness has done a lot of harm.

Personally? Wouldn't really miss it if the plug was pulled. Get back to books and being more productive.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 3, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Aye, that internet has done a lot of good - bringing the plight of millions to the forefront, helping to raise global conciousness, creating movements, risings and so on. But the bad shit, the bad politics, the sheer proliferation of fake news, racism, provocation, shit posting and conspiracy craziness has done a lot of harm.
> 
> Personally? Wouldn't really miss it if the plug was pulled. Get back to books and being more productive.


Get the CD player out! I would definitely miss sat navs and mobile banking apps.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 3, 2022)

Imagine dating lol


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2022)

Loss of Internet would ruin my life. I wish I'd had access to it decades earlier.
I suspect the crazy will burn itself out eventually.

Do we know what the conspiritard demographic is ?
Are youngsters getting sucked in ?
My main worry with them is the banality of celeb culture and the social pressures ..

Overall, surely it has to be a good thing that we all have access to a vast library without having to walk to it - even if most people don't take advantage of it...

Same as it ever was ...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 3, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Imagine dating lol





BigMoaner said:


> Get the CD player out! I would definitely miss sat navs and mobile banking apps.



Daren't even imagine it, as the better half would have a thing or two to say. Not sure what the internet has to with it, sure you could just call your date to arrange a night out or trip to the pictures?

Have never put the CD player away, listen to them all the time! 

Sat navs are handy when in the car, fair enough. Dunno about mobile banking.

Anyway, as gentlegreen says, there's the plus factor of access to all that knowledge. But that could so easy be stifled, whether or not the plug is pulled on the interwebby


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> here's my contention, my prediction, my hypothesis that covid and seeing the fractures iwthin covid debates had me thinking of. "Civil discourse", especially in the culture wars, is pretty much over for the next say hundred years. Sounding like all old farts, when I think back say the 90s, even the 80s, there was always a sense of something "shared", and within that "shared space" arguments, debates, discussions, could be had. You might hate the otherside for what they believe, but the hate stretched only so far - there was still something there, something "shared". something where if they sat next to you in the pub, you met as firstly a human being, and the politics was in some way, even slightly, seperate to them as a human being - there, but not invading, there but to be argued over, discussed, debated. This is gone, if it was ever there and its nto just my projection, for the next hundred years i would say, before we are able to properly recaliberate social media. extremism is every where, facebook groups, youtube, urban throughout the pandemic seemed at times the only non cess pit. i see it in myself, never have i hated the right so much and i am not even that far left, centre left probably. but i despise them at the moment, especially over culture war shit, especially as the narrative is always dominated by their hate and lunacy. and as said if i look back over my life, i've ALWAYS had right wingers there - at work, the odd few in my friend circle, some of my dads mates, but the bond came before the politics. now i think its the reverse - the politic everywhere is breaking the bonds - as we fall further into our respective tribes and lock down into them for protection and, even, a sense of survival. things will get wrose before tehy get better.
> 
> of course maybe they are better already and this is just my own paranoid projection. but it really wouldn't surprise me that trump was just the "start".


The ability to take part in this civil discourse you refer to has always depended on you being in the right group of people.  Not black, or not gay, or not a woman, or not a worker, for example.  The Tories’ Section 28 didn’t exactly promote understanding and reaching out across the divide of sexualities.  Neither did their response to the miners strike promote healthy discussion about who should be in control of labour, the workers or the bosses.  Where was the civil discourse in Bloody Sunday?  Being neurodivergent, being a traveller, being the wrong religion — there is a huge list of things that has always left you marginalised and despised by those with power.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 5, 2022)

Here's a auto-rant about the vaccine being a biological and chemical weapon, crazy fucker.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 5, 2022)

kabbes said:


> The ability to take part in this civil discourse you refer to has always depended on you being in the right group of people.  Not black, or not gay, or not a woman, or not a worker, for example.  The Tories’ Section 28 didn’t exactly promote understanding and reaching out across the divide of sexualities.  Neither did their response to the miners strike promote healthy discussion about who should be in control of labour, the workers or the bosses.  Where was the civil discourse in Bloody Sunday?  Being neurodivergent, being a traveller, being the wrong religion — there is a huge list of things that has always left you marginalised and despised by those with power.


cant disagree - i guess i was following my own (privaleged) subjective experience. alweays a recipe for disaster.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 5, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> cant disagree - i guess i was following my own (privaleged) subjective experience. alweays a recipe for disaster.


That’s the thing.  For the small minority that previously had a cloistered, privileged experience of society as being civilised, rational and gosh-darned _gentlemanly_, the current state of affairs feels like the collapse of society.  But the majority have always been members of one or other marginalised group, and for these people there never was a pleasant way to discuss the issues that were marginalising them.  The personal is political, remember.  The fact that the privileged group are now having to face the anger and immediacy of these personal issues is not inherently a bad thing.

I also worry that you personally spend too much time worrying yourself in the sewers of the internet and consequently have come to normalise the behaviour in those sewers as being representative of wider society.  They are not.  The nature of social division is that each of these sewer issues are in the margins.  In the world of majority privilege away from each separate marginal concern, pretty much nobody cares about each of the things that the internet culture war veterans are daily losing their shit over.  If I went to work and mentioned Qanon or TERFs or 5G anti-vaxx conspiracy, honestly 98% of people wouldn’t even know what I was talking about, let alone have an opinion on it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2022)

Let's ignore the wealth of information on the Internet and listen to 5G lamppost man whose greatest previous claim to fame is threatening someone with a handgun and accidentally shooting a bystander in the head ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> If I went to work and mentioned Qanon or TERFs or 5G anti-vaxx conspiracy, honestly 98% of people wouldn’t even know what I was talking about, let alone have an opinion on it.


I visited my ex last year - she'd been into BDSM and all sorts since we split up - still has a man cage on her patio - and a trans woman with boobs was fixing her bathroom plumbing (oo er missus) and she'd never heard of "CIS-" as a prefix ... weirdly this particular trans person had a beard (I think), went by "he" and "him" and was about to marry a CIS woman


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I visited my ex last year - she'd been into BDSM and all sorts since we split up - still has a man cage on her patio - and a trans woman with boobs was fixing her bathroom plumbing (oo er missus) and she'd never heard of "CIS-" as a prefix ... weirdly this particular trans person had a beard (I think), went by "he" and "him" and was about to marry a CIS woman


And even people like you, who HAVE heard of it, are still uncertain enough about it to, for example, capitalise the word (it’s just cis, not CIS).  These things are definitely not in the public consciousness.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> And even people like you, who HAVE heard of it, are still uncertain enough about it to, for example, capitalise the word (it’s just cis, not CIS).  These things are definitely not in the public consciousness.


Mostly for emphasis - but it's not something I usually write down - not being a chemist or actively involved in gender politics.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 10, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Here's a auto-rant about the vaccine being a biological and chemical weapon, crazy fucker.



I wish there were grounds for getiing that loonspud *arrested*,  

And  it would be great if there was a (legit!) way of finding out who the fuck those "attentive listeners"** are in that vid!  

**IE thick-as-pigshit, "believe what I want to believe!" twazzocks!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 17, 2022)

'Arrogant' anti-vaxxer who attacked Covid centres jailed
					

Paul Leonard Edwards was sentenced to 21 months in prison




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2022)

It takes a lot for me to get my head around this sort of lunacy - someone around my age with nothing better to do than this ?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> It takes a lot for me to get my head around this sort of lunacy - someone around my age with nothing better to do than this ?


Chose to represent himself because he didn't trust his solicitor. Oh dear.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> 'Arrogant' anti-vaxxer who attacked Covid centres jailed
> 
> 
> Paul Leonard Edwards was sentenced to 21 months in prison
> ...





> Edwards failed to convince a jury at Mold Crown Court that he was justified to carry out criminal damage last year at two separate Covid vaccination sites in North Wales. A separate matter of common assault was discharged from the record after the jury couldn't reach a verdict.
> 
> Edwards, who chose to represent himself after telling the court he no longer trusted his solicitor, attacked two sites in the region offering the important vaccination in the fight against Covid-19. The court heard how he caused over £11,000 in damages during both incidents, reports North Wales Live.



Stupid cunt can't even smash the right windows



> His actions did have an impact on some other smaller businesses at the St Asaph OpTIC centre, where around 25 windows were smashed and needed repairing. However, Ms Price confirmed only one of those windows was in the actual vaccination centre itself.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> It takes a lot for me to get my head around this sort of lunacy - someone around my age with nothing better to do than this ?


Yea I do wonder what led to someone at that age going down the hole and finding themselves 60 miles from home, smashing windows in response to their concerns about Communist China taking over the world.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 17, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Yea I do wonder what led to someone at that age going down the hole and finding themselves 60 miles from home, smashing windows in response to their concerns about Communist China taking over the world.


it's wild when you really think it through.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 17, 2022)

This thread is a public service  









						Exposure to humorous memes about anti-vaxxers boosts intention to get a COVID-19 vaccine, study finds
					

A series of studies revealed that exposure to sarcastic memes about anti-vaxxers increased UK residents’ intention to receive a COVID-19 vaccine. The researchers suggest that the humorous memes were able to bypass the typical defense processes of people who are vaccine-hesitant. ...




					www.psypost.org
				






> Pro-vaccination messaging may be surprisingly effective when delivered through humorous internet memes, according to new findings published in the journal _Computers in Human Behavior. _A series of studies revealed that exposure to sarcastic memes about anti-vaxxers increased UK residents’ intention to receive a COVID-19 vaccine. The researchers suggest that the humorous memes were able to bypass the typical defense processes of people who are vaccine-hesitant.


although


> .“Once the first safe and effective COVID-19 vaccine was announced and discussion/opinions about vaccination became more common (and divisive), memes no longer affected these vaccination intentions,” Geniole said. “It seems, then, that memes–and this type of humor often found in memes — may only shift beliefs or intentions about topics or decisions that have not been carefully considered or contemplated.”


so needs to get in early


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 17, 2022)

two sheds said:


> This thread is a public service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always suspected that the Piss taking had massive value. It will stop people wanting to be associated with people who are being laughed at for a start.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 17, 2022)

Some of the memes have been asbaoloutly gold

“Look dear I’ve found something on the internet that all the top doctors have missed”

Etc


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 17, 2022)

krtek a houby said:


> Chose to represent himself because he didn't trust his solicitor. Oh dear.


Nailed on he’s out researched the entire legal system too. How can they not be in on it too


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 17, 2022)

I worry about my son. It’s not like when I was young and we got half an hour of kid’s tv before Pebble Mill at One. He literally just watches YouTube. In one way it’s good that he can seek out anything that interests him in this way but also frightening if he starts believing bullshit.


----------



## PTK (Jun 17, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Loss of Internet would ruin my life. I wish I'd had access to it decades earlier.
> I suspect the crazy will burn itself out eventually.
> 
> Do we know what the conspiritard demographic is ?
> ...


No real library would ever contain so much rubbish.
There is evidence that we absorb less information when we read it on a screen rather than on a physical page.
Use of the Web promotes inattention. Many people skim. Many people cannot sit still and read without pressing keys.
Children can now be bullied in their own bedroom, thanks to modern technology.
 I think that the Web, as it now is, acts to exacerbate narcissism


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 18, 2022)

PTK said:


> No real library would ever contain so much rubbish.
> There is evidence that we absorb less information when we read it on a screen rather than on a physical page.
> Use of the Web promotes inattention. Many people skim. Many people cannot sit still and read without pressing keys.
> Children can now be bullied in their own bedroom, thanks to modern technology.
> I think that the Web, as it now is, acts to exacerbate narcissism


tl;dr


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 18, 2022)

PTK said:


> No real library would ever contain so much rubbish.
> There is evidence that we absorb less information when we read it on a screen rather than on a physical page.
> Use of the Web promotes inattention. Many people skim. Many people cannot sit still and read without pressing keys.
> Children can now be bullied in their own bedroom, thanks to modern technology.
> I think that the Web, as it now is, acts to exacerbate narcissism


Are you my late father ?
Decided there was "nothing for him" on the Internet - got all he needed from The Torygraph ...
I got my first PC at home around the time he turned 70 ...
(though as a techie in a university I was using it from Unix mainframe and USENET days ...)

Nothing wrong with skimming if you do it right.
I learned to read very early, but when I move to my new home I doubt I will take any books. (I haven't read the few I own in decades - but then I also don't watch broadcast TV)
In Baccalaureate land I will be regarded as functionally illiterate


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2022)

They just want to feel special. But they're not People Who Believe Conspiracy Theories Just Want To Be Unique, Say Psychologists


----------



## two sheds (Jun 19, 2022)

Psychologists are likely in on it too


----------



## NoXion (Jun 19, 2022)

editor said:


> They just want to feel special. But they're not People Who Believe Conspiracy Theories Just Want To Be Unique, Say Psychologists



The cruel irony being that conspiracy theorists have become increasingly interchangeable these days, because the Web 2.0 has thrown all of that shit into a blender, and they all slurp it up from the same trough.

And they call _everyone else_ the "NPCs".


----------



## kabbes (Jun 19, 2022)

editor said:


> They just want to feel special. But they're not People Who Believe Conspiracy Theories Just Want To Be Unique, Say Psychologists


That article is not really supported by the details of the studies themselves (which is kind of fair enough, because the claims made in the abstracts of the studies are also not really supported by the studies). The studies are here (the article itself has a broken link):



			https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/ejsp.2265?saml_referrer
		










						“I Know Things They Don’t Know!”
					





					econtent.hogrefe.com
				




Basically, they use a self-report survey to test for “need for uniqueness”, which I would place as a dubious construct in its own right.  But whatever, because even based on this construct, they then find the _faintest_ of possible correlations between their construct and belief in conspiracies (under the artificial conditions of the test).  It’s a correlation that could easily be explained by other known aspects of conspiratorialism, frankly. And then they extrapolate from that tiny correlation to all kinds of interpretations.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2022)

Whelp!









						COVID Truthers Are Having Their Own ‘Red Pill’ Glasto
					

Danny Rampling and Right Said Fred are involved in the three-day music festival that only features artists affiliated with the COVID conspiracist scene.




					www.vice.com
				




My eyes!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Whelp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danny nooooooooo!!!!


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Danny nooooooooo!!!!



lol Danny's been lost for a long time now. I ended up at a couple of afters with him before he went wonky, was a nice guy. Sad.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> lol Danny's been lost for a long time now. I ended up at a couple of afters with him before he went wonky, was a nice guy. Sad.



1997 how young was I? But yeah sad news he’s gone that way


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 23, 2022)

Will have to un friend him on Facebook now 🙄


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Whelp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super spreader event


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 23, 2022)

I doubt many of the acts are at risk of this leading to a decline in popularity.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Whelp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that fuckin real?!?  
the flyer/graphic


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Whelp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superspread the news 👍


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 23, 2022)

Bumped into some hippy I knew years back, in Newton Abbot town centre yesterday. He gave me flyers for his new radio station...

http://radio dartmoor.com

It's so obviously an anti-vax bullshit thing I didn't even stop to talk, just went 'well thanks then, good luck' and went on my way.

Anyway I broke the link but if you want pain and anger, hit them up and have a listen. Devon knows how they make em so stupid...

(eta, just checked again and it was a pair of hippy women pontificating about 'standing in your truth' and living your dreams. Trying to be grateful, positive about having five fingers etc and not get drawn into negativity about war and poverty etc. Unbearable smug, apolitical crap, I lasted a minute or so)


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2022)

urgh the cloying hippie/alternative angles. 






						Collaborators —  H O P E - Hub Of Pivotal Events
					






					www.hope-hubofpivotalevents.co.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2022)

hang around hippies enough and you do get a sense that, yes, they have outthought western science. there#s that hyper special shit going on with many of them. no wonder so many have been sucked into the same camps as trumpists, qanon and the far right. too precious and spiritual for anything doctors/medical institutions say.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2022)

COVER YOUR EARS!



(poor kids)


----------



## two sheds (Jun 23, 2022)

and your eyes


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2022)

And I though the twat outside Brixton tube was bad....


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2022)

editor said:


> And I though the twat outside Brixton tube was bad....




It's a thumb bob mega mix!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 23, 2022)

These videos  should be quarantined before they can spread further.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> It's a thumb bob mega mix!



Yeah, it's thumb bob, wow!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 23, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Whelp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are we having an urban meet up there?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Are we having an urban meet up there?



We could go into battle in Battle, 1066 style.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 23, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Are we having an urban meet up there?



Urban 75 flying pickets FTW.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 23, 2022)

editor said:


> COVER YOUR EARS!
> 
> 
> 
> (poor kids)



The local safeguarding team must be working overtime with that lot


----------



## nogojones (Jun 23, 2022)

editor said:


> And I though the twat outside Brixton tube was bad....



comments turned off.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2022)

editor said:


> COVER YOUR EARS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FuCkInG HeLl


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2022)

editor said:


> And I though the twat outside Brixton tube was bad....



Jay Z Headbob GIF - Jay Z Headbob Stare - Discover & Share GIFs


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2022)

editor said:


> And I though the twat outside Brixton tube was bad....



park life


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 23, 2022)

Apparently the venue is some home schooling drop out of society thing run by an Ex BNP couple. Quelle surprise.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 23, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Apparently the venue is some home schooling drop out of society thing run by an Ex BNP couple. Quelle surprise.


it's riddled in red flags, teh whole thing. i bet PC plod a lot of other organisations have a close eye on it. they virtue signal with all kinds of peace and love memes totally unaware that's how must cults start - why would they start as anything else? dodgy as fuck.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 23, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Apparently the venue is some home schooling drop out of society thing run by an Ex BNP couple. Quelle surprise.



Yeah, they've had volunteers anti-vaxxer idiots putting it together this year, it's just outside Battle, near Hastings.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 23, 2022)

Right Said Fred headlining. Fucking get in.
Some novelty act from the nineties.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 27, 2022)

__





						Piers Corbyn's car seized after driving without insurance
					





					www.msn.com
				




Seems Piers Corbyn sees the next evil state oppression to fight is Low Emission Zones (and car insurance), and has managed to get his car seized as a result, the twat.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 27, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Mr Corbyn, who was wearing a yellow shirt inscribed with “Resist! Defy! Do not comply!”, signed a ticket issued by the police for driving without insurance.



So, he didn't resist or defy, and just complied.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 29, 2022)

From the link just above :




			
				Article said:
			
		

> added: “It’s not a protest, *it’s a meeting by the Just Stop all the Mentally Deficient Maniacs*, so we’re going there to say where they’re talking b******s and ask for some sense.”



Do you mean your own lot, Mr Corbyn?


----------



## Dystopiary (Jun 29, 2022)

William of Walworth said:


> From the link just above :
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean your own lot, Mr Corbyn?


"Mentally deficient" is a fucking horrible term.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 29, 2022)

This is adjacent to the thread - a chippy going full loopy


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 1, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Will have to un friend him on Facebook now 🙄


I don't know if this has been brought up already but apparently Rampling used to be in the NF back in the day, I shit you not. He's apparently been seen with NF tats. Has now removed all sign of racist shite from his social media but was harping on about Muslims and refugees before. He was also known as a racist who used the N word from his days in the Surrey Casuals sccotter club. Not the only person connected to the old club scene with far right views either from what I hear.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 2, 2022)

a must watch. related. more on the finer points of Alogrithymic radicalisation


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 2, 2022)

Is that an OFFICIAL Blue Peter badge?


----------



## spitfire (Jul 2, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Is that an OFFICIAL Blue Peter badge?



They’re a lot easier to get nowadays. You just have to do some tasks and send in proof. 

Not like back in my day when you had to fight giraffes or cycle to the North Pole for one.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 3, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



So wearily sincere and worthy, guess it’s up to little old me to see through all those worthless academics and scientists to dig out the truth.

Extremists are pants


----------



## two sheds (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 3, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 330208


Bibliography:

Susan on Facebook, 2019
Justin on YouTube, 2020


----------



## platinumsage (Jul 7, 2022)

Boris Johnson's ousting is apparently a plot to implement another lockdown in the autumn.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Boris Johnson's ousting is apparently a plot to implement another lockdown in the autumn.


Ouster


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2022)

The morons have found something else to talk shit about









						Australia floods: Unfounded cloud seeding claims spread online
					

False suggestions that Sydney floods were linked to weather manipulation reach thousands online.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 7, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Boris Johnson's ousting is apparently a plot to implement another lockdown in the autumn.



Johnson has really been a difficult one for them hasn't he. During lockdown they had to make out he was part of the evil conspiracy despite him bending over backwards to do as little as humanly possible. Now he's off of course getting rid of him is the conspiracy.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 7, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Johnson has really been a difficult one for them hasn't he. During lockdown they had to make out he was part of the evil conspiracy despite him bending over backwards to do as little as humanly possible. Now he's off of course getting rid of him is the conspiracy.



At least they’re not going down the route of child sacrificing blood drinking vampires being behind it I suppose.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 7, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> At least they’re not going down the route of child sacrificing blood drinking vampires being behind it I suppose.


There will be a decent subset that think that


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 8, 2022)

nogojones said:


> There will be a decent subset that think that


100%, scratch beneath the surface its there in these communities.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 16, 2022)

Loads of anti vaxxers in Crystal Palace today at about noon. Had signs such as honk for freedom, and don’t let them vaccinate our kids etc etc. Was surreal seeing them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 16, 2022)

flypanam said:


> Loads of anti vaxxers in Crystal Palace today at about noon. Had signs such as honk for freedom, and don’t let them vaccinate our kids etc etc. Was surreal seeing them.


Yeh they are they every week. They look very “wellness” - lot of yoga outfits and beads. Very Crystal Palace in other words. Down the rabbit hole they’ve gone. Wish them luck.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 16, 2022)

Natural News can be thanked for feeding far right conspiratorial shit to gullible yoga hippies.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 19, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> *Natural News can be thanked* for feeding far right conspiratorial shit to gullible yoga hippies.


Widely available, for free as well, in Glastonbury (town). Entirely full of shit!!


----------



## krink (Jul 19, 2022)

Not sure if it's already posted here but some loons round my way have started calling monkey pox "vaccine induced shingles"


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 20, 2022)

Fucking hell, BBC 2 unvaccinated is a horror show of conspiraloon ignorance 

The scientists being incredibly composed in the face of batshit loonery and British street level lack of education. Emotion and conspiracy over logic science and statistics


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 20, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Fucking hell, BBC 2 unvaccinated is a horror show of conspiraloon ignorance
> 
> The scientists being incredibly composed in the face of batshit loonery and British street level lack of education. Emotion and conspiracy over logic science and statistics



Mrs Shoes thought it might be amusing to watch like that netflix flat earther show. She was wrong


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2022)

Ooooh the pair of you have tempted me know, I'll go take a look.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 20, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Fucking hell, BBC 2 unvaccinated is a horror show of conspiraloon ignorance
> 
> The scientists being incredibly composed in the face of batshit loonery and British street level lack of education. Emotion and conspiracy over logic science and statistics


Having to put up with such desperate, pathetic, irrational nonsense - like having an exchange with belboid, or any other cheerleader of the labour left for that matter.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 20, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Having to put up with such desperate, pathetic, irrational nonsense - like having an exchange with belboid, or any other cheerleader of the labour left for that matter.


That’s a fucking massive gymnastic cognitive leap

I think you are probably a bit of a cock


----------



## two sheds (Jul 20, 2022)

yes seeing himself as the ultra rational scientist arguing with irrational antivaxxers does seem a bit delusional.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 20, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Having to put up with such desperate, pathetic, irrational nonsense - like having an exchange with belboid, or any other cheerleader of the labour left for that matter.



Why not start a thread for your petty factional bullshit?


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Having to put up with such desperate, pathetic, irrational nonsense - like having an exchange with belboid, or any other cheerleader of the labour left for that matter.


Stop trying to stir up pointless shit in totally unrelated threads.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 20, 2022)

I read about this but don't think I can be naffed watching it. If some of them are able to change track with whatever persuasion, on the telly, then it might be worth a punt. The alternative is just depressing tbh.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2022)

10 minutes of handbags at Charing Cross nick. Wouldn't be my first choice of police station to storm. Gonna need a few more nobheads for that.

Absolute rabble, they all love the sound of their own voices so much no one can hear anyone else.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 21, 2022)

That's brilliant, what a bunch of morons! 

Thanks for posting, spitfire.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 22, 2022)

spitfire said:


> 10 minutes of handbags at Charing Cross nick. Wouldn't be my first choice of police station to storm. Gonna need a few more nobheads for that.
> 
> Absolute rabble, they all love the sound of their own voices so much no one can hear anyone else.



that's wild. trying to arrest the police again i bet    

fuckign dingbats


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 22, 2022)

spitfire said:


> 10 minutes of handbags at Charing Cross nick. Wouldn't be my first choice of police station to storm. Gonna need a few more nobheads for that.
> 
> Absolute rabble, they all love the sound of their own voices so much no one can hear anyone else.



From 1.56 - I think it's that bloody guy again, that hangs out with Piers Corbyn and was in this video. 😡


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



Imagine having to sit with an utter cunt like that and listen to his fucking deluded garbage.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Imagine having to sit with an utter cunt like that and listen to his fucking deluded garbage.


It's just the sort of thing that latterly made me realise I didn't miss my vocation as a copper - it's all a bit "clean up on aisle three" ...

EDIT:- just realise HE was a copper - doubtless they found something to do that he couldn't fuck up ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2022)

> *I am a writer who studies human behaviours and crafts my characters accordingly.*
> 
> 
> I was born and bred in Birmingham, where _Elimination_ my upcoming novel is set. I spent fifteen years serving as a police officer before retiring with PTSD, aged 45, because of the horrendous events I witnessed while in the job. Prior to joining the police force, I was a county court certificated *bailiff *for eight years. Now at 52 years, and the father of two daughters, I spend part of each year in *Thailand, where my girlfriend* lives.



tick tick tick all the boxes ...


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 25, 2022)

A bunch of anti-vaxers inc. Michael Chaves, together with some Alpha Men, and other assorted loons, attempted to 'arrest' a drag queen who was booked to read to children at Reading Library today.







twitter thread about them with lots of videos


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> A bunch of anti-vaxers inc. Michael Chaves, together with some Alpha Men, and other assorted loons, attempted to 'arrest' a drag queen who was booked to read to children at Reading Library today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come on covid, do your job.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

there's always been a lot of sexual shadow stuff going on since these groups started and all the linked pipelines. weird projections onto the state, individuals etc about child molesting, etc.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 25, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> A bunch of anti-vaxers inc. Michael Chaves, together with some Alpha Men, and other assorted loons, attempted to 'arrest' a drag queen who was booked to read to children at Reading Library today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smells a bit fashy…


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

they are the perfect fit for the word degenerates. intellectual, moral, degenerates. not had a civic-minded or humble bone in their body since teh start. extraordinary.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2022)

Just imagine being less socially liberal than much of the Tory party ...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 25, 2022)

Qtastic


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Qtastic


yep


----------



## NoXion (Jul 25, 2022)

A fully clothed person reading books to children is apparently sexual to these depraved shitheads?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 25, 2022)

NoXion said:


> A fully clothed person reading books to children is apparently sexual to these depraved shitheads?



A man dressing as a woman is definitely seen as a perversion in the fascist playbook. Just shows with boring predictability where they’re all heading.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 25, 2022)

NoXion said:


> A fully clothed person reading books to children is apparently sexual to these depraved shitheads?


What's so frustrating is that the UK has a grand tradition of Drag, cross-dressing, and pantomime dames, and they've always been accepted without any bother at all.

What's happened, suggested above, is years of "always online" has hypnotised the nutters into adoption of far-right, far-fringe loony bin theories from America. There's never been any "Drag queens are paedophiles" scare stories in the UK, there would be no pantomimes for one thing.

Adopting QAnon bullshit into the UK has poisoned people's minds. It won't stop here. It'll only get worse.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> What's so frustrating is that the UK has a grand tradition of Drag, cross-dressing, and pantomime dames, and they've always been accepted without any bother at all.
> 
> What's happened, suggested above, is years of "always online" has hypnotised the nutters into adoption of far-right, far-fringe loony bin theories from America. There's never been any "Drag queens are paedophiles" scare stories in the UK, there would be no pantomimes for one thing.
> 
> Adopting QAnon bullshit into the UK has poisoned people's minds. It won't stop here. It'll only get worse.



the old guard is over. I've got into the habit of reading the Sunday Times every week. yes, i know murdoch is a cunt. but the times will out live him.

the opinion pieces are right wing, but teh paper itself covers all sorts of issues, poverty, LGTBQ issues, race, etc. IT has depth and variety. I hate to say it, but it's a bloody good newspaper. Teh idea that they would start slinging around homophic or racists slurs, or write articles on how the poor deserve it or something, is just not there. Maybe that's left for the mail and telegraph.

the point i am making is that news like that and news consumed in that way is pretty much over as the steerers of discourse and culture. Finished. and what are we handing it all over too? The screaming, lunatic paranoid masses on youtube, tic tok, and elsewhere. I listen to mainly left wing stuff on youtube, and even my youtube shorts are filled with grifting right wingers. 

i suppose you just have to have faith in humanity to sort it all out. but the change is dramatic. i personally don't think people have ever felt so isolated, despite the constant connection. it's like the internet has given us insight into "what lurks beneath" everyone, the stranger on the street etc. maybe this is healthy, i don't know. but as for the discourse? what discourse? have you been online recently? it's wild out there. but people are smart, most of my friends are hyper aware of internet toxicity. just have to choose wisely where attention is being directed. and teach kids too as well.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

an intersting change is salaried vs grifting.

so take your average say Times or Guardian journo - they will often be salaried, pay check each month, pension, etc. the pressure for him to provoke constantly is off. he can be that little bit more explorative, he will know that as long as he pretty much toes the line, he will still be in a job next week.

vs

the grifter - his income is based entirely on his view count. the more views he gets, teh bigger the ad revenue and the bigger teh sponsers. he wants you to keep coming back, to share the link, to feel angry because angry feels good because it's self righteous anger, so he ignores the explorative and goes straight for the thing that will make you angry or, even better, make the other "side" angry.

there was some bloke talking about his youtube channel. he said that after a year of monetising, he was making 10s of thousands a month. after that year, it was 100s of thousands of a month. some bloke with a youtube channel probably far out earning any local newspaper channel. and they are everywhere, mainly right wing. this is what the immediate future looks like, hope it changes.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

don't worry all, you haven't started me off again! barely given these twats a moments thought in months.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 25, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> don't worry all, you haven't started me off again! barely given these twats a moments thought in months.


Feel free to be angry about them as often as you like.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 25, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Feel free to be angry about them as often as you like.


i saw my best mate since 5 (we are both now 40) ruin his life over this. loose all his friends. went from a bloke whose main interests were golf and football, to going on marches and texting us that we were peadophile enablers. true story.

i was a bit obsessed for months on how he got there. took a deep dive and reported heavily on this thread, but luckily the obessesion is waning. he's gone. i don't think he's got in him to actually look inside a bit. that's another feature of conspiracy types in my view - they cannot for some reason look within and see where they might be wrong. all very interesting (and worrying) on many levels.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> What's so frustrating is that the UK has a grand tradition of Drag, cross-dressing, and pantomime dames, and they've always been accepted without any bother at all.
> 
> What's happened, suggested above, is years of "always online" has hypnotised the nutters into adoption of far-right, far-fringe loony bin theories from America. There's never been any "Drag queens are paedophiles" scare stories in the UK, there would be no pantomimes for one thing.
> 
> Adopting QAnon bullshit into the UK has poisoned people's minds. It won't stop here. It'll only get worse.



Clearly this poison is everywhere to some extent, but something only dawned on me earlier in a FB post largely aimed at the Tories in my family - thankfully so far as I know only in the  generation above mine. :-



> Perhaps for context these people should take a look at the USA where Joe fecking Biden apparently has an "extreme left agenda".
> 
> I think this may be one of the appeals for me in spending the rest of my life in a country up to its FIFTH republic - * speaking what is in some ways a "minority" language - hopefully clearing my head of the "noise" that dominates the lingua franca..*.
> If you want me, I will be in Monet's garden at Giverny, listening to Debussy's piano music...


----------



## NoXion (Jul 26, 2022)

I really miss the days when idiots and narcissists were sidelined, rather than being weaponised and monetised.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 26, 2022)

NoXion said:


> I really miss the days when idiots and narcissists were sidelined, rather than being weaponised and monetised.


This is the “nutshell” explanation I’ve been looking for to describe the Sophie Corcoran’s, Darren Grimes and Rachel Riley’s of Twitter 

Who starts them off. Who takes them aside and explains they can get paid but hated for pimping right wing shite


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> This is the “nutshell” explanation I’ve been looking for to describe the Sophie Corcoran’s, Darren Grimes and Rachel Riley’s of Twitter
> 
> Who starts them off. Who takes them aside and explains they can get paid but hated for pimping right wing shite



There's a very beautiful line that they all follow - "we can't say anything these days because of...[some left wing thing]. Then they say that very thing (but often carefully avoiding each (rightly) taboo term like the n word, the f word etc) for years and years, over and over, and make absoloute fortunes. Real, heavy duty money. 

We are being oppressed! Look at my 10 bedroom LA mansion! 

We need left wingers to start grifting as hard - there are signs of this. I really don't know how to balance out the books any other way. I would not shed a tear if youtube banned all political content. I really don't think the world would be a worse off place. Let it return to boring blog posts were the pennies trickle in. And that trickle might mean that people's values and principles lead instead of being lead by teh huge, huge money to be made on places like youtube and twitch.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2022)

editor - i think this forum now has a USP. discussion without grift. there's no "chief provocotuer (sp)" that we all are fighting underneath. We fight for sure, but it's has semblence of debate. This is a healthy online space. Protect it x


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 26, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Clearly this poison is everywhere to some extent, but something only dawned on me earlier in a FB post largely aimed at the Tories in my family - thankfully so far as I know only in the  generation above mine. :-





> Perhaps for context these people should take a look at the USA where Joe fecking Biden apparently has an "extreme left agenda".
> 
> I think this may be one of the appeals for me in spending the rest of my life in a country up to its FIFTH republic - * speaking what is in some ways a "minority" language - hopefully clearing my head of the "noise" that dominates the lingua franca..*.
> If you want me, I will be in Monet's garden at Giverny, listening to Debussy's piano music...



Just a thought I've been having lately. 

I think learning other languages is really important in this context. The US, as the largest English-speaking country in the world, tends to dominate the Anglosphere, and the way youtube etc's algorithms work make it far too easy to go from questioning the status quo to looking into the rabbit hole. Of course English is the most widely spoken, and nowadays loads of people across the world at least have it as a second language. BUT if learning foreign languages was encouraged and facilitated and normalised from a young age, then just maybe it would encourage people to access media in other languages, and see the US as less of the norm. Maybe even lots of foreign language programmes with good subtitles. Loads of kids in other countries speak at least some English, even where it's not officially spoken. I think it should be the same for the UK/England. (I know that Welsh and Gaelic are taught from an early age in some schools in Wales and Scotland, and that lots of families are Welsh-speaking in Wales anyway.) It wouldn't just be the language itself, it'd encourage people to look beyond the Anglosphere and learn about other cultures.

It might in itself sound like a wild conspiracy, but I reckon it would help to lessen the perception of the US as some kind of standard. Like I said, just a thought.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Lurdan (Jul 26, 2022)

twitter link

🤣

One of the attendees yesterday was spotted wearing a Hope Sussex t-shirt





twitter link
 
Hope Sussex have been mentioned before on this thread. The details of the three day Freedom Music Festival they are holding this weekend are here. Disappointingly Right Said Fred don't seem to be performing although Baby D is, amongst many other delights. There is also to be a 'Spirit Fest' in August.

Richard Bartholomew wrote a blog post about HOPE and some of those involved with it back in June. Their educational project has a somewhat competently designed website full of aspirational quotes, some lifted from other alternative education projects, together with photographs of some of the lucky children they school. I thought schools were a bit more careful about posting photos of their pupils these days but I guess this is all part of the "new way of facilitating learning". Or something.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 26, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>




Only three. 

That gives hope.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 26, 2022)

NoXion said:


> A fully clothed person reading books to children is apparently sexual to these depraved shitheads?


Panto season better baton down the hatches this year.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> Richard Bartholomew wrote a blog post about HOPE and some of those involved with it back in June. Their educational project has a somewhat competently designed website full of aspirational quotes, some lifted from other alternative education projects, together with photographs of some of the lucky children they school. I thought schools were a bit more careful about posting photos of their pupils these days but I guess this is all part of the "new way of facilitating learning". Or something.


Squarespace - and they randomly left this placeholder unedited ...


----------



## LDC (Jul 26, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> twitter link
> 
> 🤣
> 
> ...



One of their 'tutors' looks very like/is Sadie Graham, ex-National Front Sadie —  Hope Sussex

Ah, yeah, just seen mentioned in the posts earlier.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



From that Twitter thread


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 27, 2022)

Absolute loons.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 27, 2022)

editor said:


> From that Twitter thread
> 
> View attachment 334697




Such lovely people. 🙁

Patriotic Alternative - Wikipedia 



> *Patriotic Alternative* (*PA*) is a British far-right white nationalist group which states that it has active branches nationwide.[1][3][5] Its stance has been variously described as antisemitic, Islamophobic, fascist and racist.





> Patriotic Alternative was founded in July 2019 by the British neo-Nazi[8] and antisemitic conspiracy theorist[9][3] Mark Collett, the former director of publicity of the British National Party.[1] In September 2019, PA held its first conference, with Edward Dutton and Colin Robertson  giving speeches, among others.[3]
> 
> In October 2020, counterterrorism experts reported that extremist far-right groups including Patriotic Alternative were using YouTube to try and recruit people, including children "as young as 12".




This article from last year shows how far to the right they are. Content warning for extreme racism: 

Exposed: Inside far right group Patriotic Alternative


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2022)

literal human trash.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2022)

"recruit people, including children "as young as 12". Isn't that fucking ironic given their protests.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2022)

editor said:


> From that Twitter thread
> 
> View attachment 334697


"marxist establishment." absoloute einsteins. i actually have no qualms or guilt about calling these people some of the densest thickos on the planet. honest to god my 10 year old has a better hold on reality.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 27, 2022)

wish there was more shaming of these people. nah instead they will go online and get their crack (validation) online.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 27, 2022)

And I can't think of any lower vermin than them making up accusations of paedophilia against innocent people just to push their polical agenda. Shows they don't actually give a shit about abuse of kids.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 27, 2022)

I just drove past some shouty megaphone ranting anti vax nutters on the way home at some traffic lights. One of them knocked on my window trying to get me to take a leaflet. I ignored them 

Banners said something like "resist and don't comply". I'm not sure why they bother. Most people have either had the vaccine already or decided they are not going to. I doubt there are any "undecided" left.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 27, 2022)

moochedit said:


> I just drove past some shouty megaphone ranting anti vax nutters on the way home at some traffic lights. One of them knocked on my window trying to get me to take a leaflet. I ignored them
> 
> Banners said something like "resist and don't comply". I'm not sure why they bother. Most people have either had the vaccine already or decided they are not going to. I doubt there are any "undecided" left.



Piers Corbyn was wearing a "resist and don't comply" T-shirt when police impounded his car, and he signed a ticket issued by the police for driving without insurance.

He didn't resist or defy, and just complied.  





__





						Piers Corbyn's car seized after driving without insurance
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 27, 2022)

moochedit said:


> I just drove past some shouty megaphone ranting anti vax nutters on the way home at some traffic lights. One of them knocked on my window trying to get me to take a leaflet. I ignored them
> 
> Banners said something like "resist and don't comply". I'm not sure why they bother. Most people have either had the vaccine already or decided they are not going to. I doubt there are any "undecided" left.


It might be an idea to honk to drown the scum out.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 27, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> It might be an idea to honk to drown the scum out.


They had a "honk if you agree" sign so that might have been counter productive


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2022)

Are those idiots still camped on the embankment ?
How did they fare when it was a bit hot ?


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 27, 2022)

moochedit said:


> They had a "honk if you agree" sign so that might have been counter productive


Just forget to take your hand off the horn.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Jul 28, 2022)

Behaviour likely to cause a breach of the peace eh?  "Examples include using abusive or obscene language in a public place," Strange how these cunts seem to get away with it while peaceful protesters get a baton across their heads.


----------



## klang (Jul 28, 2022)

moochedit said:


> They had a "honk if you agree" sign so that might have been counter productive


they were out in force at a junction in my manor the other day. I was depressingly surprised by how many people honked.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 28, 2022)

Auntie Fa has arrived.


----------



## klang (Jul 28, 2022)

.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 28, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Auntie Fa has arrived.



the fucking divs don't realise that tehy are the ones doing the sexualising.

fuck covid strike, for gods sake. put some of these cunts on a ventilator please.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 28, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Auntie Fa has arrived.




This is the way✊


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> This is the way✊


that woman who says "this just shows you where your mind is" is spot on.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2022)

The tit thinks the counter demonstrators are getting paid, so he asked them how much, one joked £100 per day, and he's swallowed it (second video down).


----------



## spitfire (Jul 28, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> The tit thinks the counter demonstrators are getting paid, so he asked them how much, one joked £100 per day, and he's swallowed it (second video down).




Hahaha, "fighting age men". What a divot!

Someone should go down with an old cheque book and start handing out cheques to the counter demonstrators, his tiny mind would explode.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 28, 2022)

Thumb bob reckons the reading has been cancelled...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Hahaha, "fighting age men". What a divot!
> 
> Someone should go down with an old cheque book and start handing out cheques to the counter demonstrators, his tiny mind would explode.



Funny enough I spotted an old RSB cheque book in a draw this morning, I switched from them years ago, so if I lived nearby, I would take up that suggestion.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 28, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Thumb bob reckons the reading has been cancelled...


"Don’t know if this is true or not because 95% of what this guy says is horsesh*t." 😆


----------



## NoXion (Jul 28, 2022)

I really hope it's not the case that it was cancelled. That would seem likely to embolden the sick fucks.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 28, 2022)

Didn't know this was happening today as not on socials. Anyone know whose organising the counter demos in Bristol? It's fucking shit though as ultimately we have kids at the centre of this shit. Ignore found them on a group I have on mute.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 28, 2022)

Mad Mick told the cops this morning, at the first library, that he expected 100-150 to turn-up in support, later he mentioned there were 6 of them, and later again, 10 of them, so another total failure.

Meanwhile, at the third library today, he's still acting like a complete tit, not only are the counter protestors being paid a £100 a day, but some are undercover cops now, as if he's that fucking important.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2022)

I hope they find a new hobby.
I don't want to have to start shaving and dragging-up for protests.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 28, 2022)

Why the filth cant drag this arse off for a night in the cells baffles me, is it just coz they are lazy? when it all turns nasty and kicks off it will be their fault


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 28, 2022)

BBC story:
Bristol Drag queen children's story hour disrupted by protests 

It includes this :



> Who's behind the protests?​_Alistair Coleman & Shayan Sardarizadeh, BBC Monitoring_
> These library protests have not come out of the blue.
> They've been planned on social media by known groups who have switched from anti-lockdown and anti-vaccine protests to evidence-free claims that these events are being hosted by "paedophiles" and "child groomers".
> The personalities behind the demonstrations in Bristol and Reading are well known figures on conspiracy theory-based social media groups.





> Many of them are known for attending protests outside Covid vaccination centres, attempting to shut them down with baseless claims that vaccines are killing people.
> Among them are Alpha Men Assemble, a group of so-called Sovereign Citizens who believe they have the right to opt out of laws to which they do not consent, and swear in members as "Common Law Constables."
> Others represent a far-right group known as Independent Nationalist Network, which includes former members of the BNP and Patriotic Alternative.
> Figures such as Tommy Robinson (real name Stephen Yaxley-Lennon) and Jayda Fransen of Britain First, who recently polled 23 votes in the Wakefield by-election, have thrown their weight behind the protests.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 28, 2022)

Apparently the reading wasn't cancelled. And I thought Thumb Bob was so reliable as well...


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 28, 2022)

the antifa chaps had it right...he's just a bit lost isn't he. it's the strange bloke in the pub who suddenly now has an online prescence.


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2022)

A lot of these people are such irredeemably thick cunts.


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> the antifa chaps had it right...he's just a bit lost isn't he. it's the strange bloke in the pub who suddenly now has an online prescence.



Fuck him. The thick antisocial cunt. We’re all a bit lost that’s life. Get off my plane of existence.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 28, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I don't want to have to start shaving and dragging-up for protests.



i think bearded drag queens are allowed these days

or did you mean your legs?


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2022)

Honestly no patience for these fucking mouth breathing dickheads. I don’t care if theyre, confused, vulnerable or whatever. Mock them, bin them off.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 28, 2022)

xenon said:


> Honestly no patience for these fucking mouth breathing dickheads. I don’t care if theyre, confused, vulnerable or whatever. Mock them, bin them off.


personally think they are not really any of those things, for a lot of them, a lot of the time. i think some people honestly just think they are special. it's a deranged narcissism. to think you ahve some how got the truth over _global scientific consensus _is fucking wild. *W.I.L.D.*


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2022)

I mean why are the likes of Piers Corbyn wandering around face  unpunched. Could just a little bit of police brutality not be redirected now and then.


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> personally think they are not really any of those things, for a lot of them, a lot of the time. i think some people honestly just think they are special. it's a deranged narcissism. to think you ahve some how got the truth over _global scientific consensus _is fucking wild. *W.I.L.D.*



No. They are fucking thick and narcissistic. Worthy of kicking off a bridge IMO. I’m having a bit of a bad tempered evening. I need to leave. But whatever.


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2022)

I mean you have to be fucking narcissistic and dense to never question yourself.


----------



## NoXion (Jul 28, 2022)

These people are indeed preposterous fuckers. Your strength of feeling on this is valid xenon


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 28, 2022)

the thign is no one really talks covid any more except these freaks


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 28, 2022)

literal shadow boxing. protesting against their own minds.


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2022)

NoXion said:


> These people are indeed preposterous fuckers. Your strength of feeling on this is valid xenon



Thanks mate. Just needs to be said bluntly from time to time. In purely self-serving cathartic mode though it may be. People like this do give civilisation a bad name.


----------



## xenon (Jul 28, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> the thign is no one really talks covid any more except these freaks



I know it’s very weird. And the whole protesting at the drag queen, children’s stories, library thing now. Which I don’t really get if I’m honest, since when was Drag and reading children stories a thing as it were. However obviously the attacks on these people are disgusting. The association with paedophilia . I know that is being discussedon  another thread.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2022)

xenon said:


> I know it’s very weird. And the whole protesting at the drag queen, children’s stories, library thing now. Which I don’t really get if I’m honest, since when was Drag and reading children stories a thing as it were. However obviously the attacks on these people are disgusting. The association with paedophilia . I know that is being discussedon  another thread.


I'd known about it for ages - I *think *before the far right (in America) noticed ...
See also Thai Ladyboys who come to Bristol every year ...


----------



## pogofish (Jul 29, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> the thign is no one really talks covid any more except these freaks



They seem to be moving-on from that too.  Now some at least seem to be painting COVID as just another false/failed step in the Jewish/Globalist "replacement" agenda - which in their imagination started with the Russian Flu, then moved-on to AIDS, through COVID and is now being spearheaded by Monkeypox and Crimean-Congo Fever.


----------



## pogofish (Jul 29, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> personally think they are not really any of those things, for a lot of them, a lot of the time. i think some people honestly just think they are special. it's a deranged narcissism. to think you ahve some how got the truth over _global scientific consensus _is fucking wild. *W.I.L.D.*



How about this:



> Ain’t that the truth…. Only the strong can/will handle it…. the abuse  being ridiculed for seeking out truth…. We searched  the truth to  save you…. You don’t have to believe us…. It’s your choice…. Choose Wisely…. THE GREAT AWAKENING


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 29, 2022)

"Ain’t that the truth…. Only the strong can/will handle it…. the abuse being ridiculed for seeking out truth…. We searched the truth to save you…. You don’t have to believe us…. It’s your choice…. Choose Wisely…. THE GREAT AWAKENING"

and that truth they are talking about is that it's a global cabal of baby eating peadophiles. What a world view! Imagine the psychological landscapes that martyr complex generates - good and bad, angelic light vs peadophilic evil. that must be one hella psycho-social mindset to inhabit, to see themselves as christlike whilst around every corner lurks a baby eater. a lot of em must be flat out terrified.

watch that alogrithym folks!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2022)

LOLOLOL the Freedom Festival went well then:

They must be gutted that, considering their stance, the social distancing there was a roaring success


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jul 31, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> LOLOLOL the Freedom Festival went well then:
> 
> They must be gutted that, considering their stance, the social distancing there was a roaring success




Doesn't look like Glastonbury Festival needs to worry about the new competition.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 31, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Doesn't look like Glastonbury Festival needs to worry about the new competition.


My kids primary school fete doesn't need to worry about the competition.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 31, 2022)

Has Fox got a guitar set?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 31, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Has Fox got a guitar set?


Please, God, no...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2022)

That's the cafe tent... It's great, they've got, erm, coffee, and, um, cake and... Incense and some lovely candles


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2022)

How many candles?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Lurdan (Jul 31, 2022)

twitter links - one  - two

🤣



But of course what you really, really want to know is: how good are Michael Chaves' toasting skills? 

View attachment Freedomfestival.mp4


I think Judge Dread said it much better back in the day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2022)

who's the guy next to Gates?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> who's the guy next to Gates?


I tried image search to no avail .. if Gates, why not Fauci ?


A very young Soros ?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 31, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> LOLOLOL the Freedom Festival went well then:
> 
> They must be gutted that, considering their stance, the social distancing there was a roaring success



🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

(oh and yuck at the hippy energy. So subservive and different that they couldn't even protect people's nan's.)


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 31, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> twitter links - one  - two
> 
> 🤣
> 
> ...



urinal pretty much gives the game away doesn't it, young kids will be using. the ugliness beneath the hippy hand waving. so you want my son to piss in someone's mouth because of your own paranoid beliefs? fucking sick cunts.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2022)

I've seen bigger picnics in my local park


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 31, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I tried image search to no avail .. if Gates, why not Fauci ?
> 
> 
> A very young Soros ?


EDIT - perhaps "Dr Hilary" on GMB ??


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 31, 2022)

hope festival goers must have had some flashes of existential dread. Oh, there's 14 people here and a man with lots of placards and some incense. How have i got here? Where has my old life gone?

better check my feed to re-assure.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jul 31, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> EDIT - perhaps "Dr Hilary" on GMB ??



Doctor Hillary is a massive grifting sellout who would swap His Hippocratic oath for a better table at his golf club


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 1, 2022)

they fucking love the paid for being here moonscape don't they. Yes the M16 is serving up £100 quid to anyone who wants to film your sorry arses. The thing is in their minds they are doing such dangerous rebellious work that (in on it) M16 are shitting themselves. No if M16 are monitoring you they are scared you're going to fucking shoot up a school you divs.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 1, 2022)

M16 etc must be paying these kids because they are scared we are going to expose them and bring the government down  🤣 

these guys!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> LOLOLOL the Freedom Festival went well then:
> 
> They must be gutted that, considering their stance, the social distancing there was a roaring success



Enough here to launch a thousand conspiracies


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2022)

Cunts defacing a children's mural


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 4, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2022)

They just can't help themselves ...
He looks like "Little Britain" ...
The photos and videos are going to be comedy gold every time he opens his mouth ...
Maybe this is his grand finale ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2022)

Fucking hell, Piers 'the prick' Corbyn has turned-up. 



Plenty of people chanting, 'nazi scum off our streets'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2022)

Bylines has done a good piece, well worth reading, on 'Why Do Anti-Vaxxers Hate Drag Queens? The Far-Right Infiltration of Conspiracy Movements1'



> The first indication of a far-right presence in the anti-vaxx movement came via links to the Workers of England Union (WEU) which appeared in February 2021.
> 
> Run by Robin Tillbrook, a lawyer and leader of the English Democrats Party, the WEU offered legal representation for those whose refusal to vaccinate had cost them their jobs.
> 
> Tillbrook himself has a long-standing professional association with the neo-Nazi group Patriotic Alternative (PA), whose leader Mark Collett also jumped on the anti-vaxx bandwagon, with PA posting supportive messages for the movement in almost every group within the anti-vaxx network.





> A 2020 Hope Not Hate report on PA acknowledged the movement as “[providing] leadership… to the young, politically homeless”. The report also noted that “PA attempts to present a more ‘respectable’ public face that belies the extremeness of its actual politics” and that Collett’s aim was to “start packaging what we do in a way that will make it saleable”.
> 
> Appearing sympathetic to the anti-vaxx movement is the most recent incarnation of this saleability. Having successfully got a jackboot in the door, they are now free to promote their transphobic agenda to an active army of ‘useful idiots’, genuinely convinced their children are at risk and oblivious to the lies, manipulation and propaganda.





> As the pandemic has become less of an issue, trans people have become the far-right’s newest target.
> 
> While it’s unlikely the majority of those in conspiracy groups have any personal grievance with the trans community, having become captured by far-right ideology over the vaccines, they are being radicalised into action against the LGBTIQ community.
> 
> Brent Lee is a former conspiracist who spoke to us about his 13-year journey into and out of such groups and highlighted the role of political ignorance in their acceptance of the far-right.











						Why Do Anti-Vaxxers Hate Drag Queens? – Byline Times
					

Byline Times and The Citizens expose how the far-right has recruited anti-vaxxers to new, hateful causes




					bylinetimes.com


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2022)

Nasty cunts.  





Where the fuck were the cops?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


>



teh earnest sincerity


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nasty cunts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



calling him a peadophille, urgh.  what a lowly deranged piece of shit.

would have been absoloutly terrible, awful in fact, if someone got out of the car and lamped him one.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, Piers 'the prick' Corbyn has turned-up.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people chanting, 'nazi scum off our streets'.



the absoloute einsteins still give this lunatic platform despite him being caught red handed taking a bung.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Bylines has done a good piece, well worth reading, on 'Why Do Anti-Vaxxers Hate Drag Queens? The Far-Right Infiltration of Conspiracy Movements1'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“start packaging what we do in a way that will make it saleable”.

Vacuum packaging might make them 'saleable'.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2022)

Meanwhile Mark Steele's crew is still on the 5G causes covid, and other illnesses, mission.



Cunts to the left of me, twats to the right. Here I am stuck in the middle with you.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2022)

not enough  
Is he holding a phone in his other hand whilst driving?!?


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 4, 2022)

Somehow I’ve had this posted through my door. I certainly didn’t ask for it. Loonspud News basically 



Having just moved house could this be something to do with the former occupants. I would like to get my address if their mailing list if I can but don’t want to do anything that gives them my contact details


----------



## Sue (Aug 4, 2022)

S


Elpenor said:


> Somehow I’ve had this posted through my door. I certainly didn’t ask for it. Loonspud News basically
> 
> View attachment 335961
> 
> Having just moved house could this be something to do with the former occupants. I would like to get my address if their mailing list if I can but don’t want to do anything that gives them my contact details


Don't you want to know The Uncensored Truth?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2022)

It's probably just shoved through doors
I've found them in barbers and a venue in Bristol, both piles disposed of
e2a Elpenor


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Somehow I’ve had this posted through my door. I certainly didn’t ask for it. Loonspud News basically
> 
> View attachment 335961
> 
> Having just moved house could this be something to do with the former occupants. I would like to get my address if their mailing list if I can but don’t want to do anything that gives them my contact details


pass it on to a neighbour with a cat, they'll be very grateful


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 4, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> pass it on to a neighbour with a cat, they'll be very grateful


I did think that - no cat here but I sometimes use newspaper for drying wet shoes


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I did think that - no cat here but I sometimes use newspaper for drying wet shoes


also firelighting


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Meanwhile Mark Steele's crew is still on the 5G causes covid, and other illnesses, mission.
> 
> 
> 
> Cunts to the left of me, twats to the right. Here I am stuck in the middle with you.



I spent a minute thinking "fucking hell not mark steel too "


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2022)

two sheds said:


> I spent a minute thinking "fucking hell not mark steel too "



Yeah, not that one. 

This one - Mark Steele (conspiracy theorist) - Wikipedia


----------



## two sheds (Aug 4, 2022)

I liked that the radiation was off the scale "Are a lot of staff getting covid here?" "No, not really"


----------



## klang (Aug 4, 2022)

'....but a lot of people are tired.' 'Ha, you see that's the mast, gotcha!!!'

would be funny if it wasn't so sad on so many fronts....


----------



## klang (Aug 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Nasty cunts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



speaking as a young parents, I'd be seriously worried if one of those lads would be out to protect my toddler.


----------



## [62] (Aug 4, 2022)

They have piles of The Light at the Exeter Distillery bar, along with similar libertarian conspiraloonary slogans dotted about the place. 'I'd rather live in dangerous freedom than peaceful slavery' was the most risible one considering the many people around the world experiencing genuine slavery rather than being encouraged to have a vaccine or whatever is they've got their knickers in a twist about.


----------



## klang (Aug 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking hell, Piers 'the prick' Corbyn has turned-up.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of people chanting, 'nazi scum off our streets'.



sad thing is I know people who went down the hole who are now mates with PC and think he talks a lot of sense / is very brave. Oh, and they see themselves and PC as radical left wing. 
If this doesn't show them what sort of mess they got themselves into, they are truly gone.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2022)

I wonder if they're videoing that "inspection" on a mobile phone ...


----------



## klang (Aug 4, 2022)

what are those 'readers' they are using? are they doing something other than exposing off-the-scale-cuntiness?


----------



## muscovyduck (Aug 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Somehow I’ve had this posted through my door. I certainly didn’t ask for it. Loonspud News basically
> 
> View attachment 335961
> 
> Having just moved house could this be something to do with the former occupants. I would like to get my address if their mailing list if I can but don’t want to do anything that gives them my contact details


Write to them as "the occupiers of [your address]". You can complain under the GDPR if they say no iirc


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2022)

klang said:


> what are those 'readers' they are using? are they doing something other than exposing off-the-scale-cuntiness?


The very least they should be able to say is what frequencies and what the units of measurement are.
I have a contactless mains wiring detector that's so sensitive it's pretty well unuseable indoors...

They're basically just a very sensitive untuned radio receiver.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 4, 2022)

[62] said:


> They have piles of The Light at the Exeter Distillery bar, along with similar libertarian conspiraloonary slogans dotted about the place. 'I'd rather live in dangerous freedom than peaceful slavery' was the most risible one considering the many people around the world experiencing genuine slavery rather than being encouraged to have a vaccine or whatever is they've got their knickers in a twist about.


Have to say this article perhaps an exemplar of the stopped clock theory 

 

Not sure it’s quite enough to make me take out a subscription.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 4, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> Write to them as "the occupiers of [your address]". You can complain under the GDPR if they say no iirc


Thank you, I think it must have been hand delivered


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 4, 2022)

[62] said:


> They have piles of The Light at the Exeter Distillery bar, along with similar libertarian conspiraloonary slogans dotted about the place. 'I'd rather live in dangerous freedom than peaceful slavery' was the most risible one considering the many people around the world experiencing genuine slavery rather than being encouraged to have a vaccine or whatever is they've got their knickers in a twist about.



Hamish the owner went full conspiraloon back during Covid. Fuck him. I refuse to give him any of my money now. Thank fuck he sold the Fat Pig


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 4, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Hamish the owner went full conspiraloon back during Covid. Fuck him. I refuse to give him any of my money now. Thank fuck he sold the Fat Pig



I often used to visit a friend in Exeter, she introduced me to Hamish at the great 'Rusty Bike' pub, IIRC he closed that and turned it into his family home, I am surprised he went full conspiraloon.

I liked the 'Fat Pig' too, and IIRC he had another place opposite the station, a former shop turned in a micro pub/bar.


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 4, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> I often used to visit a friend in Exeter, she introduced me to Hamish at the great 'Rusty Bike' pub, IIRC he closed that and turned it into his family home, I am surprised he went full conspiraloon.
> 
> I liked the 'Fat Pig' too, and IIRC he had another place opposite the station, a former shop turned in a micro pub/bar.



Yep, all of those were his little empire for a while. Think it's just the microbar and the brewery left. Bloody shame. To be fair I think he's had a hard few years and Covid tipped him over. 
Good news though, the Fat Pig is still awesome and the new owner is sound. Go there instead.
Well, and load of other nice pubs round town


----------



## [62] (Aug 4, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Hamish the owner went full conspiraloon back during Covid. Fuck him. I refuse to give him any of my money now. Thank fuck he sold the Fat Pig



Yeah, I popped in briefly for the reggae sound system a few weeks ago hoping that what I'd seen previously was just your basic Covid scepticism, which I don't agree with but know a few people with such views, but as you say, he seems to have got worse. You won't see me in there again either.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 5, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Have to say this article perhaps an exemplar of the stopped clock theory
> 
> View attachment 336005
> 
> Not sure it’s quite enough to make me take out a subscription.



Ah but you see no subscription is necessary, because it's free!

Not sure that it would be all that useful for me to buy a bunch of soil, a tub, whatever other equipment and supplies that are needed, and then waiting however long it takes to grow a handful of potatoes, compared to just buying the potatoes. I live in a second-floor flat so I always shake my head at these "grow your own food" suggestions, and like a lot of people I work a full-time job and have hobbies that don't involve tilling a little pot of dirt while trying to grow some spuds in sub-optimal conditions (my biggest windows are North-facing). Also I suck at looking after plants in general, so all in all it would be a waste of time, money and effort I could have spent on other things.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2022)

Mad Mike Chaves/Thumbbob isn't going to Leeds tomorrow, and is calling on his followers not to go as well, that's the good news.

The bad news is its because he thinks Patriotic Alternative will be turning up in large numbers, and doesn't want to be associated with them nor get involve in potential trouble, which is a bit ironic considering he's walking in their shoes.



ETA - I'll tag Orang Utan for information purposes.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 5, 2022)

"will tarnish our good name"  

so this is the bloke who dresses in drag and says that people who dress in drag are paedophiles?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Mad Mike Chaves/Thumbbob isn't going to Leeds tomorrow, and is calling on his followers not to go as well, that's the good news.
> 
> The bad news is its because he thinks Patriotic Alternative will be turning up in large numbers, and doesn't want to be associated with them nor get involve in potential trouble, which is a bit ironic considering he's walking in their shoes.
> 
> ...



it's really like a parody, the comedy being the lack fo self awareness and stupidity.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

something dystopian about the truther anti vax covid community. got a certain blade runner feel to it. they live in a hyper connected, highly advanced online world, with a constant flow of dopamine and information flowing through them, and the dystopia or the machine or whatever has turned them into intellectual monsters, that their intellect has become monsterous almost entirely through it.  like the machine has created the thickness, and they had little say in it. they are like the living embodiment of the subject as regressed, abused and then re-presented again in a tic tok video so other people can get sucked in and abused too.

they are the algorithym! this is what the algorithym looked like to them and now they are reflecting it back out. driving to car parks dressed as a woman who also is a peadophile if they are in a library to check the 5G waves in a car park, they might even try and arrest a police officer on the way or out think Harvard unviersity virology department. that's the algorithym, acted out in real time.

blade runner shit.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

check your phone once or twice a day, swing by urban, check the weather adn the banking app and that's it and WIN.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 5, 2022)

ddraig said:


> It's probably just shoved through doors
> I've found them in barbers and a venue in Bristol, both piles disposed of
> e2a Elpenor


They often used to have a pile in The Codfather in Canton. I'd always take the whole pile as they were handy for firelighters.

It's no coincidence that the Codfather is currently closed due to a fire last month. The truth cannot be let out ✊


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

nogojones said:


> It's no coincidence that the Codfather is currently closed due to a fire last month. The truth cannot be let out ✊


makes you think dunt it


----------



## nogojones (Aug 5, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> Write to them as "the occupiers of [your address]". You can complain under the GDPR if they say no iirc


I think the Lighthouses business plan is that Idiots buy their paper in bulk to spread the message. so it'll just be some local moron dropping it through Elpenor's box


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 5, 2022)

Here's Mad Mick explaining his 'logic' behind protesting, he's certainly reached some 'interesting' conclusions.

Drag Queens are apparently sex workers.  

Because the drag queen's stage name is Aida H Dee, which is 'A[d]HD', he's clearly taking the piss take out of kids' with ADHD. 

Finally, he's reading a book, that he has written himself, about animals defecating on each other's head, implying he's promoting scat.


----------



## Dystopiary (Aug 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Mad Mike Chaves/Thumbbob isn't going to Leeds tomorrow, and is calling on his followers not to go as well, that's the good news.
> 
> The bad news is its because he thinks Patriotic Alternative will be turning up in large numbers, and doesn't want to be associated with them nor get involve in potential trouble, which is a bit ironic considering he's walking in their shoes.
> 
> ...



Just watched that... seems like he thinks antifascists and antifa are two completely unrelated things.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 5, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Just watched that... seems like he thinks antifascists and antifa are two completely unrelated things.



If you've only been fed information about antifascism from the far-right, then it would be trivial to gain the impression that "Antifa" is some kind of hyper-organised international gang financed by Bad People, rather than ordinary people taking action.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

NoXion said:


> If you've only been fed information about antifascism from the far-right, then it would be trivial to gain the impression that "Antifa" is some kind of hyper-organised international gang financed by Bad People, rather than ordinary people taking action.


most of them think antifa are "in on it" - paid black hats, funded by soros, gates.

as has been said, it's really not like "encountering" the far right of old, where the bloke being interviewed is saying " i don't like the way my town has changed..." blah blah, which actually has access points for a discussion (your town has always changed, etc) based in some sort of reality, these fools are literally living in a different frame of reality with zero access points. perhaps what draws me back to this thread is my own internal fear that this kind of Cosmic reasoning you see will somehow start to infludence hte wider discourse, culture wars etc. i doubt it, but it is slightly unsettling .


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

another example is that this screaming about drag queens will certainly be Q-pipe lined. it'll all be linked in their minds. that's why the guy probably _isn't _an out and out homophobe (though he's disgusting behaviour is now homophobic), but the qanon beliefs he has deep down are influencing him to attend libraries with teh stories. it's crazy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 5, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Meanwhile Mark Steele's crew is still on the 5G causes covid, and other illnesses, mission.
> 
> 
> 
> Cunts to the left of me, twats to the right. Here I am stuck in the middle with you.



If they came to where I worked I probably couldn't help myself but to take the piss and wind them up - tell them we've had loads of people going off sick with some who'd died of mysterious illnesses.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

yes you could have enormous fun


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 5, 2022)

get my phone nad just press it against my forehead when they start speaking or show them my microchip scar.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 6, 2022)

as much as he is stupidly dekuded he at least recognises the fact that walking alongside far right extremists is not a good thing
I know there's not much in it but it's still better than than someone I know


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2022)

Silly drag queens giving the game away by having 'paedophile logos' all over then place


----------



## two sheds (Aug 8, 2022)

It has to be a wind up? I just can't tell any more.


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 8, 2022)

That's "g" as in g-force, not phone technology.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 8, 2022)

Yeh it's clearly a metaphor for phones though


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## WouldBe (Aug 8, 2022)

5 g's of most stuff would send you unconscious.


----------



## xenon (Aug 8, 2022)

editor said:


> Silly drag queens giving the game away by having 'paedophile logos' all over then place




The bald stuff is stupid and unnecessary.


----------



## LDC (Aug 8, 2022)

xenon said:


> The bald stuff is stupid and unnecessary.



_"With my high resolution camera I can make out his penis if I look very closely."_

Jesus christ that Danny is a little bit obsessed isn't he?


----------



## pogofish (Aug 8, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> That's "g" as in g-force, not phone technology.



It is more worrying that you feel the need to clarify that..!


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> That's "g" as in g-force, not phone technology.



Who's paying you to say this?


----------



## xenon (Aug 8, 2022)

LDC said:


> _"With my high resolution camera I can make out his penis if I look very closely."_
> 
> Jesus christ that Danny is a little bit obsessed isn't he?



ha, yeah I didn't play that one til after I posted.

Cards on table. I don't have a problem with the aims of DQST, the reasoning behind the project. However, not sure I'd be that comfortable about a person as *described, SM postings etc, entertaining my notional kids. 


If what he's going on about is actually wholly accurate.
The hectoring, slandering anti DQST, anti LGBTQ  mobs can get to fuck obv.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 11, 2022)

North Korean officials say they defeated the pandemic without vaccines in "a miracle unprecedented in the world’s public health history."

Maybe some anti-vaxxers in the West would like to emigrate to this magical place.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 11, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 336475
> 
> It has to be a wind up? I just can't tell any more.





PR1Berske said:


> That's "g" as in g-force, not phone technology.



When I read about 5g causing tunnel vision and unconsciousness, I thought they must be talking about ketamine.. .


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 11, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> When I read about 5g causing tunnel vision and unconsciousness, I thought they must be talking about ketamine.. .


It's been a long time since I dabbled, I can't fully remember the consequences tbf.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 11, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> It's been a long time since I dabbled,* I can't fully remember the consequences tbf.*


I think that _is_ one of the consequences


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> I think that _is_ one of the consequences


Forgetamine regretamine


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 11, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> I think that _is_ one of the consequences


😁


----------



## two sheds (Aug 19, 2022)

have we had this?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

I haven't seen this fucking moron or heard his shit 'music' for a while. Thankfully.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 19, 2022)

editor said:


> I haven't seen this fucking moron or heard his shit 'music' for a while. Thankfully.



He's probably just been staying home filling jars with what he thinks is millions of pounds' worth of unvaxxed sperm.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 19, 2022)

He might be stuck in a condom.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> He might be stuck in a condom.


Reminds me of this from school 🤣


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 19, 2022)

Not sure condoms work like that.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> Not sure condoms work like that.


Don't blame me, it's the fault of these guys


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 19, 2022)

WTF is wrong with some people?


----------



## muscovyduck (Aug 19, 2022)

Q-Anon to pro-forced-birth pipeline. Confusing everyone about basic reproductive science is key to the anti-abortion movement. It's not the first time this has come up either, that anti-vax propaganda rag was pushing the "vaccines are made of dead babies" line


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 19, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> WTF is wrong with some people?


Well, according to that, infected vaginal fluid in the penis hole


----------



## NoXion (Aug 19, 2022)

two sheds said:


> have we had this?
> 
> View attachment 338545



Guy on left looks like he doesn't wash himself properly. A figurative and literal knobcheese. 🤮


----------



## pogofish (Aug 19, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> WTF is wrong with some people?




We have seen that floated here before.  Its a rework of some misogynistic  "mens movement"  shit that was doing the rounds about a decade ago - claiming that "evil women" were producing secret chemicals in their vaginal fluids to control weak-willed men by pumping them up their cocks during sex and turning their brains to mush.

Of course, the only "cure/defence" was to keep your mind full of far right concepts of masculinity and putting women in their place, whilst boosting your testosterone by working out with expensive supplements, only sold by their enlightened gurus.

I wonder how many of those fuckers have moved over to cash-in on the antivaxxers these days?

I've also noticed that Chemtrails and "there is a conspiracy to pour chemical shit into our clouds" seems to have made a big comeback amongst them - despite their substantially being climate change deniers.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2022)

Forget crystals and essential oils people, they only relieve the effects of vaccinations temporarily


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Forget crystals and essential oils people, they only relieve the effects of vaccinations temporarily
> 
> 
> View attachment 340234


Only temporarily. Work, but only temporarily. It's so specific  😅  😅  😅  😅  😅  😅  😅


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 29, 2022)

that heady blend of earnest, careful, specific utter idiocy. Wild.  😅


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2022)

He's an expert though, has healed 178 victims and not just temporarily


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 29, 2022)

If someone suggested drinking petrol and setting light to your farts, I bet some twats would try it.


----------



## two sheds (Aug 29, 2022)

Oooh does that work???


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Oooh does that work???



Yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2022)

I suspect this may be the work of a fifth-columnist


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Oooh does that work???



The vaccine particles in the body are attracted to the petrol through natural processes, in the intestines they separate into clouds of gas that will carry the particles out of the cleansed body, but it's important to destroy them with fire as soon as they leave the body otherwise they could be reinhaled.

Of course, wearing a mask would also prevent people from inhaling toxic clouds of vaccine fart gas, but we can't fucking do that, can we?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 29, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> The vaccine particles in the body are attracted to the petrol through natural processes, in the intestines they separate into clouds of gas that will carry the particles out of the cleansed body, but it's important to destroy them with fire as soon as they leave the body otherwise they could be reinhaled.
> 
> Of course, wearing a mask would also prevent people from inhaling toxic clouds of vaccine fart gas, but we can't fucking do that, can we?


for gods sake don't post that on facebook, susan and clive the Top Researchers will be all over it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 30, 2022)

Not the UK, but it seems some idiots who sued the Australian government have lost and been ordered to pay the govt's costs.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 30, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not the UK, but it seems some idiots who sued the Australian government have lost and been ordered to pay the govt's costs.



Background info -



> The case was brought against the Commonwealth, Victoria, NSW, Tasmania, Western Australia, the Northern Territory and Queensland.
> 
> They sought a combined $363,492.67 lump sum to cover their legal costs after the case was dismissed. Justice Mortimer has instead ordered they be paid $214,023.
> 
> The challengers had been given a reasonable opportunity to consider discontinuing the case, but there was a public interest in their argument which warranted a discount on the full amount, she said.











						COVID rule challengers to foot legal bills
					

A group of Australians who challenged the constitutional validity of COVID-19 measures will have to pay more than $200,000 to cover the legal costs of multiple governments.The group was led by NSW woman Cienna Knowles who claimed she was "non-consensually double-vaccinated".




					nz.news.yahoo.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 30, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not the UK, but it seems some idiots who sued the Australian government have lost and been ordered to pay the govt's costs.


I like how NSW is trolling by putting in a non-rounded figure to throw shade on the other states' claims


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 30, 2022)

farmerbarleymow said:


> WTF is wrong with some people?


It must be quite terrifying for incoming penises everywhere. Won't people think of these poor penis holes


----------



## pogofish (Aug 30, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> that heady blend of earnest, careful, specific utter idiocy. Wild.  😅



What is maybe more worrying is that post-COVID a significant subset of these jokers have moved-on to a more general denigration of the NHS and are actively touting their "Natural Health Service", where various "Consciously Self-Enlightened" types trade quack cures/medicines and various old-wives tales/folk remedies as alternatives to proper medical treatment as a way to avoid being caught-up in the NHS's "genocide". 

Each to their own of course but like with the FOTLer contingent, how many innocent bystanders/potentially vulnerable people might they drag along with them?


----------



## nogojones (Aug 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Forget crystals and essential oils people, they only relieve the effects of vaccinations temporarily
> 
> 
> View attachment 340234


----------



## two sheds (Aug 30, 2022)

nogojones said:


> View attachment 340356


He's got a point though. How _do _they work??

And remember that there's iron in the blood so when you stick a magnet on one side of your body all the cells with iron in are attracted to that side. High frequency fields will set up natural resonances in the body and so .... this thing about it being a permanent relief rather than crystals and essential oils is bollocks. Turn the field off and you lose the effect but you keep wearing crystals and essential oils so _they_ give permanent relief.


----------



## prunus (Aug 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> He's got a point though. How _do _they work??
> 
> And remember that there's iron in the blood so when you stick a magnet on one side of your body all the cells with iron in are attracted to that side. High frequency fields will set up natural resonances in the body and so .... this thing about it being a permanent relief rather than crystals and essential oils is bollocks. Turn the field off and you lose the effect but you keep wearing crystals and essential oils so _they_ give permanent relief.



By Jove, I think he’s got it!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 30, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> I like how NSW is trolling by putting in a non-rounded figure to throw shade on the other states' claims



and to make the sums too complicated for the fuckwits to work out


----------



## two sheds (Aug 31, 2022)

Mixed feelings about this. Obviously right (fair sentencing perhaps), but I'd have expected some of the NHS protests to attract similar court cases, also the Drag Queen Story TImes protestors.









						Four anti-vaccine protesters sentenced for threatening BBC’s Nick Watt
					

Demonstrators called Newsnight journalist a traitor before chasing him at rally near Downing Street




					www.theguardian.com
				






> The district judge, Louisa Cieciora, sitting at Westminster magistrates court, said the incident was “extremely unpleasant”, as she handed Purnell, Peat and Hockridge 12-month community orders, with a requirement to carry out 200 hours of unpaid work. Chaib-Eddour was given a 12-month community order, with a requirement to carry out 100 hours of unpaid work and 20 hours of rehabilitation.
> 
> They were each ordered to pay £395 in costs and other charges and given an indefinite restraining order not to contact Watt.
> 
> The judge said: “This was an extremely unpleasant incident in which each of you used abusive words and threatening behaviour towards Mr Watt. This was committed against somebody who was providing a service to the public, even if you did not agree that service was being performed to the standard it should have been.”


----------



## pogofish (Aug 31, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> It must be quite terrifying for incoming penises everywhere. Won't people think of these poor penis holes



Just wait till you see what the same guys make out of the concept of ahem, "squatters rights"!


----------



## pogofish (Sep 3, 2022)

Ahh..  So climate change is just the cover story:


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Ahh..  So climate change is just the cover story:


You can find out more about Dan right here:









						Dane Wigington
					

The purpose of this page is to allow the continued growth of our group that we might be ever more... P. O. Box 9, Bella Vista, CA, US 96008




					www.facebook.com
				




He's a total looncunt and naturally he's got shit to sell.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 14, 2022)

If we've not had this already?

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a new superhero:




The fortitude is must have taken to crack one-out whilst suffering all that is an object lesson to us all!


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2022)

pogofish said:


> If we've not had this already?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have a new superhero:
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2022)

Shit rapper sperm head doesn't look so good these days. Maybe he's had covid?



And five seconds Googling on that figure about vax deaths:



> *Professor Sir Ian Diamond* | National Statistician:
> 
> Data on deaths registered due to COVID-19 vaccines causing adverse effects in therapeutic use (ICD-10 code U12.9) are available up to February 2022 and are reported in table 12 of Monthly Mortality Analysis[4]. According to data available up to February 2022, out of 124,132,189 COVID-19 vaccinations given to people in England and Wales[5], there have been 23 deaths registered[6] so far due to this cause. Each of these were certified by a coroner.



Stupid, lying cunt









						Coronavirus: Vaccination
					

Cabinet Office written question – answered 7th April 2022




					www.theyworkforyou.com


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## elbows (Sep 19, 2022)

editor said:


> Shit rapper sperm head doesn't look so good these days. Maybe he's had covid?
> 
> 
> And five seconds Googling on that figure about vax deaths:
> ...


Its an even sillier number when we look at it in the context of deaths from all causes over a couple of entire pandemic years in England and Wales:



> In 2020, there were 607,922 deaths registered in England and Wales; this was an increase of 14.5% compared with 2019 (530,841 deaths).



From Deaths registered in England and Wales - Office for National Statistics



> In 2021, there were 586,334 deaths registered in England and Wales, which was a decrease of 3.6% compared with 2020 (607,922 deaths).








						Deaths registered in England and Wales - Office for National Statistics
					

Registered deaths by age, sex, selected underlying causes of death and the leading causes of death. Contains death rates and death registrations by area of residence and single year of age.



					www.ons.gov.uk


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Its an even sillier number when we look at it in the context of deaths from all causes over a couple of entire pandemic years in England and Wales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In on it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 19, 2022)

Satire of course but that's exactly what they'll thick. The dum dums.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 19, 2022)

elbows said:


> Its an even sillier number when we look at it in the context of deaths from all causes over a couple of entire pandemic years in England and Wales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except that I don't think they care.  Instead, as the immediate threat of COVID recedes, they are now trying to convince themselves/repurpose all deaths as vax-related in order to keep their own little circle of hate or fear going and to keep the momentum going as they their spread in to other circles of hate/fear/paranoia/far-right fuckwittery.

In their current worldview, nobody under 50 ever dies of anything else.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2022)

Ten on the fuckwit scale


----------



## elbows (Sep 23, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Ten on the fuckwit scale




Steven Hotze.

Indicted for this:









						GOP megadonor Steven Hotze charged after a bogus election fraud scheme led a former cop to threaten a repairman
					

The charges stem from Hotze’s hiring of more than a dozen private investigators to look for voter fraud in Harris County ahead of the 2020 presidential election.




					www.texastribune.org
				






> Conservative activist Steven Hotze on Wednesday was indicted on two felony charges related to his alleged involvement in an air conditioning repairman being held at gunpoint in 2020 during a bizarre search for fraudulent mail ballots that did not exist, according to his attorney, Gary Polland.
> 
> Hotze, 71, was indicted by a Harris County grand jury and faces one count of unlawful restraint and one count of aggravated assault with a deadly weapon. Court filings in the case were not available Wednesday evening. Harris County District Attorney Kim Ogg declined to comment.
> 
> The charges stem from Hotze’s hiring of more than a dozen private investigators to look for voter fraud in Harris County ahead of the 2020 presidential election.





> One of the investigators, former Houston police captain Mark Aguirre, was arrested in December 2020 and charged with aggravated assault. Prosecutors said Aguirre used his vehicle to run an air conditioning repairman off the road before dawn on Oct. 19, 2020.
> 
> Aguirre then detained the repairman at gunpoint and ordered an associate to search his truck, according to court filings. When a Houston police officer happened upon the scene and stopped to investigate, Aguirre said the truck contained 750,000 fraudulent mail ballots prepared by Democrats.
> 
> The truck contained only air conditioning parts and equipment. Hotze’s investigators have not produced any credible evidence to support allegations that Democrats orchestrated a wide-ranging mail ballot scheme in Harris County during that election.





> Grand jury subpoenas in Aguirre’s case show that Hotze paid Aguirre $266,400. Most of that sum, $211,400, was paid to Aguirre on the day after the alleged holdup.











						In transcript, Hotze talks about plan to make 'citizen's arrest' of A/C repairman
					

Two days before a private investigator looking into a voter fraud conspiracy theory...




					www.houstonchronicle.com
				






> Two days before a private investigator looking into a voter fraud conspiracy theory smashed into an air conditioning repairman’s truck and pulled a gun on him, far-right activist Steven Hotze called then-U.S. Attorney Ryan Patrick and told him about the plans to have “a wreck,” court documents show.





> “We’ve surveilled them for the last two nights and still my, my, Mark Aguirre, he said he wants to capture them when they bring (the ballots) out and leave tonight to deliver them but he needs a federal marshal with him,” Hotze says in the Oct. 17 call, according to a transcript submitted in Hotze’s criminal case by the Harris County district attorney’s office.
> 
> Hotze added later in the call: “In fact, (Aguirre) told me last night, hell, I’m gonna have, the guy’s gonna have a wreck tomorrow. I’m going to run into him and I’m gonna make a citizen’s arrest.”





> “I can’t just send marshals. That’s not, the marshals don’t work for me,” Patrick said. “I don’t have any, there are no federal agents that work for me. I don’t have officers, I don’t have investigators, like a DA’s office. I don’t have any peace officers or federal agents that work for me.”



His background: Steven Hotze - Wikipedia

Includes:



> In 1976, Hotze graduated from the University of Texas Medical Branch with his Doctor of Medicine.[5] Hotze promoted a series of claims with no basis in science, including that taking birth control pills made women "less attractive to men" and that "when men lose their testicles to disease or injury, they have difficulty reading a map, performing math problems and making decisions."[1] In December 2020, Vice described Hotze's medical practice as "hawking 'alternative treatments' for postpartum depression, aging, thyroid problems, and even COVID-19".[5] Hotze has promoted various fringe and pseudoscientific medical claims, such as the existence of "yeast hypersensitivity syndrome"; the use of colloidal silver as a cure for various diseases; and the use of non-standard drugs for hypothyroidism.[1] A seller of hormone therapy products,[6] Hotze gained wealth through a chain of "wellness centers" in Texas.[5] He asserted that his line of bioidentical hormones prevented cancer, a claim that lacks scientific support.[1] Hotze has been a practicing physician since at least 2000, and is based in Katy, Texas.[7]
> 
> In a 2005 appearance on the CBS Early Show, Hotze advanced his views about thyroid disorders; in a letter to CBS, the American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists criticized Hotze's statements as "completely erroneous and unsubstantiated, and ... readily refuted by a large body of solid scientific evidence."[8][9] In 2018, an environmental organization filed suit against Hotze's businesses, alleging that some of its consumer products contained undisclosed quantities of lead; that suit is pending.[9]
> 
> Hotze published a book, Hormones, Health and Happiness, through an Austin, Texas vanity press.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 25, 2022)

This is what projection looks like folks. No one was obsessed with COVID as these folk


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2022)

What’s the bottom-left one supposed to be?


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> What’s the bottom-left one supposed to be?


Gas stove hob


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Gas stove hob


Representing the energy price increases?

So the claim is that people are being distracted by… the real-world problem of not being able to pay for their own basic survival needs?  Instead of what they really should be focused on, which is…?


----------



## Storm Fox (Sep 25, 2022)

On the second a look The Queen had lizard eyes. Only total loons think she's a lizard. I'm not sure what the middle left is. It looks like the Starship Enterprize has flown through a shit storm.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> On the second a look The Queen had lizard eyes. Only total loons think she's a lizard. I'm not sure what the middle left is. It looks like the Starship Enterprize has flown through a shit storm.


I think it’s supposed to represent monkeypox?


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Instead of what they really should be focused on, which is…?



Probably something about NWO or the great reset.

The great reset seems to be an issue with them now


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 25, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Ten on the fuckwit scale



The internet of things?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Probably something about NWO or the great reset.
> 
> The great reset seems to be an issue with them now



Aye, and it seems to be spreading IME, I recently had heating engineers in, and roofers too, both mentioned the NWO and the great reset, I backed away on both occasions.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 25, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> The internet of things?


we'll all be controlled by the toaster


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> The internet of things?


Ring doorbells,  toasters - 5G - smart meters ... Huawei chips (covid started in China) ... someone unfortunately told me there is a smart rubbish bin ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2022)

Who the hell are the billionaires going to sell their shit to ?

And of course the dog whistle and probably what they're *actually *thinking about- "replacement theory" - Islam and brown people generally ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 25, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> someone unfortunately told me there is a smart rubbish bin ...



There are in some town centres, they're solar powered, and thank you for using them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> There are in some town centres, they're solar powered, and thank you for using them.


I'm fine with those  - sadly these are domestic ones 
See also kitchen "compost"-makers that one youtuber debunker realised are glorified bread-makers ...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 25, 2022)

I wonder what Kate Shemarani is up to these days?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 25, 2022)

elbows said:


> Steven Hotze.
> 
> Indicted for this:
> 
> ...


I liked the statement he finished the vaccinebollocks video I posted:" who will control the computers that give you that message? It won't be your pastor". He's primarily afraid of losing his influence and his grifted dollars.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Representing the energy price increases?
> 
> So the claim is that people are being distracted by… the real-world problem of not being able to pay for their own basic survival needs?  Instead of what they really should be focused on, which is…?


Don't even go there mate. It's so deranged, so arrogant.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 26, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> Don't even go there mate. It's so deranged, so arrogant.



Spotted this from one of them last night:



> I will share this on Facebook.
> 
> Our family and friends are split due to the propaganda and fear mongering.
> 
> ...



Exit strategy or just arrogant posturing to make themselves feel good/generous?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 28, 2022)

instead of paying, sent the royal decree attached to last five bills and got disconnected


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 28, 2022)

kabbes said:


> ... Instead of what they really should be focused on, which is…?


Michael on Facebook.


----------



## High Voltage (Sep 29, 2022)

Like the stupid Trump thread, this one still delivers, granted at a much reduced rate, but quality over quantity


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 29, 2022)

two sheds said:


> instead of paying, sent the royal decree attached to last five bills and got disconnected



Is that a load of Freedom of The Land bonus packs too?

They always blow my mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2022)

two sheds said:


> instead of paying, sent the royal decree attached to last five bills and got disconnected



We should do that with the Windsors over here


----------



## two sheds (Sep 30, 2022)

Blank pre-signed Coutts cheques


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2022)

These pricks claimed they closed a vaccine centre down yesterday.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 2, 2022)

xenon said:


> These pricks claimed they closed a vaccine centre down yesterday.



Why the fuck is he in DPM fatigues?


----------



## xenon (Oct 2, 2022)

Cosplay. Says he's x forces though.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2022)

xenon said:


> Cosplay. Says he's x forces though.


I imagine he's laid a cable or two in his day but still


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 3, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Why the fuck is he in DPM fatigues?


Because he's a raging lunatic?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 3, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Because he's a raging lunatic?


Well, yeah, there's the obvious explanation


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2022)

Blimey.  That's where I used to work and is apparently my nearest walk-in vacc centre.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 3, 2022)

xenon said:


> These pricks claimed they closed a vaccine centre down yesterday.



the suits, the clipped, measured tones. hey guys, we're just super reasonable. we talk like we are educated on these matters and reasonable, see, _and _we wear suits.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 3, 2022)

anyone know who the Welsh cunt is? (the one in the video, not me!)


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 3, 2022)

xenon said:


> These pricks claimed they closed a vaccine centre down yesterday.



the way they all chime in at teh end "don't forget teh crime reference"  😆  😆  😆  😆  😆  😆  😆  😆


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 3, 2022)

say what you like about them, they are excellent value.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 3, 2022)

bored? just a get a load of covid deniars/anti vaxers on the feed


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 3, 2022)

The military cosplay looks a bit incongruous in the UK


----------



## nogojones (Oct 3, 2022)

xenon said:


> These pricks claimed they closed a vaccine centre down yesterday.



Well that channel went south since it was launched. 

Starts in 2015 with refugee solidarity, then DPAC and anti DWP, Palestine solidarity, anti SDL actions, pro-Scots independence. Then a 5 year sabbatical 'til it goes anti-vax


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 3, 2022)

ddraig said:


> anyone know who the Welsh cunt is? (the one in the video, not me!)


Corporal P. Unishment. Royal Welsh Looneriers.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2022)

We're screwed, people


----------



## existentialist (Oct 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> We're screwed, people



I think we've had dozens of these before. What DO these clowns think they're achieving with these hostages to fortune?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 10, 2022)

What's the biologist high on?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think we've had dozens of these before. What DO these clowns think they're achieving with these hostages to fortune?


And the ingenuity of the technology they "think" up - if only they could actually do things like that
I thought the mRNA vaccines were clever enough ...


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 10, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Well that channel went south since it was launched.
> 
> Starts in 2015 with refugee solidarity, then DPAC and anti DWP, Palestine solidarity, anti SDL actions, pro-Scots independence. Then a 5 year sabbatical 'til it goes anti-vax


Utter fucking cunts. Dressing up in fatigues. Cunt. Hope he catches covid and fucking dies


----------



## muscovyduck (Oct 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> I think we've had dozens of these before. What DO these clowns think they're achieving with these hostages to fortune?


I think it's the same thing as when someone's gossiping because they're angry at someone and then they start loading loads of extra stuff on top of the gossip that's ludicrous. Even if everyone listening leaves the conversation and eventually goes "no that doesn't sound right" in the moment there's a sense of the outrageous lie justifying the previous things everyone said


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> We're screwed, people




They could have given us more bloody warning.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2022)

It's actually hard to tell whether they're proper loon posts or whether an anti-anti-vaxxer is inventing them, though.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 10, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> They could have given us more bloody warning.


 at least we've lived the last two years in blissful ignorance.

It's been nice knowing you all.

From tomorrow I think the boards will only have two members. On the plus side, they won't have to worry about mods.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> It's actually hard to tell whether they're proper loon posts or whether an anti-anti-vaxxer is inventing them, though.


but on the other hand you've got these people 



When something happens to Republican cities or states it's the Deep State, when something happens to Democrat cities or states it's the Hand of Gaaaad.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> but on the other hand you've got these people



"Biden builds trans-human cyborg army using immigrants!"


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2022)

anyone activated yet? my bluetooth keeps playing up


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2022)

I haven't had my Moderna bivalent yet - how does that one work ?
Are we the elite who won't be activated until we've all had that one ?


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 10, 2022)

I don't know if those posts are genuine or trolling. It is all a bit "end of the world cult" or the arrival of Jesus, isn't it, promising a date that'll never come.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I haven't had my Moderna bivalent yet - how does that one work ?
> Are we the elite who won't be activated until we've all had that one ?


i think you'll be fine as long as you avoid microsoft products.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> but on the other hand you've got these people
> 
> 
> 
> When something happens to Republican cities or states it the Deep State, when something happens to Democrat cities or states it's the Hand of Gaaaad.




that's wild. WILD.  fucking hell man


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> but on the other hand you've got these people
> 
> 
> 
> When something happens to Republican cities or states it the Deep State, when something happens to Democrat cities or states it's the Hand of Gaaaad.



what always gets me is how clipped and measured loons are. diction, precision in language, atire, it's all an affectation. I'm smart, i'm reasonable. i darent even imagine the inner life of someone who believes storms are inflicted by the government, though


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 10, 2022)

two sheds said:


> but on the other hand you've got these people
> 
> 
> 
> When something happens to Republican cities or states it's the Deep State, when something happens to Democrat cities or states it's the Hand of Gaaaad.



Why the air quotes around the phrase 'deep state' when you then go on to unironically make even more bizarre claims about weather manipulation and whatnot?


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 10, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> They could have given us more bloody warning.


They've not said which year.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> Why the air quotes around the phrase 'deep state' when you then go on to unironically make even more bizarre claims about weather manipulation and whatnot?


it's because they constantly hide behind "reasonablness" (see my quote upthread) to mask an almost psychotic break.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> They've not said which year.


if it's not this year, might be next year


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 10, 2022)

Mine has, the relays on the hardware I'm testing keep flipping. The new firmware I just loaded has nothing to do with it


----------



## Storm Fox (Oct 10, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Mine has, the relays on the hardware I'm testing keep flipping. The new firmware I just loaded has nothing to do with it


It's OK it's not the firmware or the vaccine, but an ID10T issue. I had left two separate control programs running


----------



## Karl Masks (Oct 10, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> it's because they constantly hide behind "reasonablness" (see my quote upthread) to mask an almost psychotic break.


There's no mask big enough


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2022)

Spotted on post and shop windows in Cardiff the other day
Better quality than usual, must have cost the loon(a) a bit !!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2022)

And remember "IT'S NOT BRITISH"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 10, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Spotted on post and shop windows in Cardiff the other day
> Better quality than usual, must have cost the loon(a) a bit !!


Odd that some of them have the e-mail address of Christopher Chope MP - it's his real address as it matches the one listed on the parliament site.  No idea if he's anti-vax at all, or they're just using his address for some weird reason.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 10, 2022)

They are very high gloss stickers. Wonder if that's someone's grift coming through.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 10, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> They are very high gloss stickers. Wonder if that's someone's grift coming through.


apparently a lot of the top covid deniers are now grifting through "telemed" - i.e. "consultations" through Zoom to terrified loons. Check out the latest Conspirituality 

and they are of course making millions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> anyone activated yet? my bluetooth keeps playing up


I’ve got a stomach ache - I rarely get them. I thought it was just to do with work and life stress so that’s me told


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 10, 2022)

ddraig said:


> And remember "IT'S NOT BRITISH"
> View attachment 346629


If it’s not British, then what is it? Venusian?


----------



## prunus (Oct 11, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> anyone activated yet? my bluetooth keeps playing up



The sole of my left foot is unusually itchy. I’m assuming that’s part of it. I had Moderna’s bivalent activator a few weeks ago.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 13, 2022)

My left eye was dry and painful this morning. Must have been the evil vax parasites laying eggs in it.

Or because it's cold and dry in my room, but that's not as exciting, is it?


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2022)

He's got a boy scout cub's hat on


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2022)

It's never going to go away is it ?
The most vulnerable people have died, so the unvaxxed loons who survived are now going to feel vindicated.
All that's left is us sheeple not dying of the vaccine ..


----------



## nogojones (Oct 13, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Spotted on post and shop windows in Cardiff the other day
> Better quality than usual, must have cost the loon(a) a bit !!


Occompanied!

My spelling is awful, but I would get it checked by someone literate before I started putting stickers up.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> If it’s not British, then what is it? Venusian?


Globalist!


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 13, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> It's never going to go away is it ?
> The most vulnerable people have died, so the unvaxxed loons who survived are now going to feel vindicated.
> All that's left is us sheeple not dying of the vaccine ..


The only justice is that they are seen in the large as a toxic brand, they will feel negative energy in return.

Wish our nat media would kick the shit out of them mor tbh


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 13, 2022)

Imagine arriving at a point in life where you're trying to arrest a policeman for torture in a vaccination centre that gives free life saving medicine.

Next level.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 13, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> The only justice is that they are seen in the large as a toxic brand, they will feel negative energy in return.
> 
> Wish our nat media would kick the shit out of them mor tbh


It's the MSM they're all in on it


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> It's the MSM they're all in on it


everyone is either in on in it, or a sheeple. 

and then there's them.

the world has never seen researchers like it.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 15, 2022)

Now where have I heard this name before?


----------



## Sue (Oct 15, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Now where have I heard this name before?



Well she clearly has godawful taste and now we discover she's an idiot too. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 15, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Now where have I heard this name before?



have they had a session to check with the departed?


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Now where have I heard this name before?



Apart from all the dead ones


----------



## WouldBe (Oct 15, 2022)

Shame about the punctuation. Sounds like she regrets not having it.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2022)

"You know, on reflection, maybe i should have acted with a bit more humility in the face of people who have spent their lives studying diseases like this, bit by bit, for decades. Maybe me spreading Meme-warfare in the hope of convincing people not to take it was a mistake - and perhaps the push and flow of those memes meant that people lost their lives. The misinformation started somewhere - it could easily have been me. I feel bad for helping it a long.  How arrogant of me to give health advice based on nothing other than what I had read on facebook and seen on youtube. i should have seen how risky that was. Next time I will take a position of "don't know" when faced with hugely complex scientific problems that I know nothign about before I encourage others to take courses of action, such as not taking life saving medicine."

said no anti vaxxer, ever.

It's funny, I don't think I could ever date one, or even be friends with one, forever. The hell my family went through with covid, coming at the worst time in my life (post divorce). Highest contempt. So many people were trying to muddle through and you had these arrogant twats literally killing more people than necessary.

if covid is sort of framed in the collective memory (and I think it will) as say WW2 is, these people will be teh equivilant as traitors in my mind.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 18, 2022)

conspiracy theorists are going to love this

actually if you read the thread it's a clickbait title - no surprise from fox -


----------



## kabbes (Oct 18, 2022)

Wtaf Boston.


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 18, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> conspiracy theorists are going to love this
> 
> actually if you red the thread it's a clickbait title - no surprise from fox -



OK. So in simple words, WHY? If there's a real scientific reason for doing this then, maybe, fine. But if it's just a "to see what would happen" or "if we could" then, whilst not having drunk deep of the KoolAid I would question the point


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 18, 2022)

High Voltage said:


> OK. So in simple words, WHY? If there's a real scientific reason for doing this then, maybe, fine. But if it's just a "to see what would happen" or "if we could" then, whilst not having drunk deep of the KoolAid I would question the point


the truth of it direct from boston university, and even Fox picked it up from a Daily Fail article which has now been taken up all over the world.



> “They’ve sensationalized the message, they misrepresent the study and its goals in its entirety,”


or in short: absolute bullshit from the daily fail


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 18, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> the truth of it direct from boston university, and even Fox picked it up from a Daily Fail article which has now been taken up all over the world.
> 
> 
> or in short: absolute bullshit from the daily fail



But, they would say that.

(c) some loon.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 18, 2022)

Interesting experiment (performed in a BSL3) investigating contributions of spike to pathogenicity and evasion of neutralisation. This new Omi-S recombinant not actually as pathogenic as original WT (which would kill 100% of the transgenic mice). No one engineered a new virus completely from scratch; recombination with these families of viruses is going on all the time in nature.
DOI:10.1101/2022.10.13.512134


----------



## kabbes (Oct 18, 2022)

Yeah but 12 Monkeys


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 18, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 347658


"Vaccines cause T-shirts", from the look of it.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2022)

The last one should be "T-shirts cause brain damage"


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 21, 2022)

behind the lines insight into how the grift works and one reason why online is saturated by triggering right wing trolls spreading horsehit
real, substantial money to be made off minsinformation and owning the libs. it's currently why the rapey mysoginist andrew fucking tate is lounging around on gym bro podcasts. 


edit this guy is not a right wing grifter, but details the sort of money behind the scenes of succesful youtube channels.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 27, 2022)

Thumbbob is back with another auto-rant, this includes a bit of his new single, which he thinks will reach number one.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> The last one should be "T-shirts cause brain damage"


That can't be true as I wear a lot of T-shirts.

Oh wait....


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2022)

two sheds said:


> View attachment 347658


Vaccines create morons.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 27, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Thumbbob is back with another auto-rant, this includes a bit of his new single, which he thinks will reach number one.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Covid: Swansea's Cinema & Co ordered to close by judge
> 
> 
> Boss Anna Redfern is told to shut her business after refusing to ask for Covid passes.
> ...


Abandoned their appeal








						Swansea: Cinema & Co boss abandons appeal against sentence
					

Anna Redfern was fined £15,000 for Covid breaches last December but was unhappy with the sentence.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## spitfire (Nov 8, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Thumbbob is back with another auto-rant, this includes a bit of his new single, which he thinks will reach number one.




Nullen's account has disappeared. Wonder did he flounce or get binned?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 8, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Nullen's account has disappeared. Wonder did he flounce or get binned?


or sectioned. i don't mean that in a horrible way. but honestly i would be severly worried for anyone who is down deep in teh rabit hole. they have become interpolated into a terrifying world view.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 8, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> or sectioned. i don't mean that in a horrible way. but honestly i would be severly worried for anyone who is down deep in teh rabit hole. they have become interpolated into a terrifying world view.



Nullen was the guy reposting Thumbbobs rants and other entertaing antivaxx loonery. He was not a loon.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 8, 2022)

spitfire said:


> Nullen was the guy reposting Thumbbobs rants and other entertaing antivaxx loonery. He was not a loon.


oh i see


----------



## spitfire (Nov 9, 2022)

He's back.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 9, 2022)

if you're antix vax i hate you.


----------



## elbows (Nov 9, 2022)

Ah yes, thats no doubt in response to a laughable 'pandemic amnesty' angle that some anti-vax movements have been coming out with in recent times. An angle I have done my best to remain ignorant of but became vaguely aware of recently. I'm not going to do my own research on it now.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 9, 2022)

you just followed orders. yes you freak i followed orders from all the major scientific institutions in teh world rather than Michael on Telegram you fucking bell shower.


----------



## elbows (Nov 9, 2022)

They also got the skin colouring the wrong way round, since surely those taking too much colloidal silver are more likely to be in the anti-vaxer camp.


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2022)

editor said:


> The fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was really surprised when someone I know and is a health worker told me how they cured themselves from a cold and gave me a recipe for making chlorine dioxide solution, after I asked for it - just so I could investigate, because it all seemed a bit bizarre.  The weird video lists the ingredients and how to make it at home - I've forgotten all very little chemistry I knew, but it seems it's citric acid, salt and hydrochloric acid (i.e. bleach?!).  It suddenly dawned on me she is basically drinking a very low concentration of bleach - and Trump came into view...  remember when he went on about injecting bleach?

I honestly don't know how I'm going to talk to her with a straight face next time we see each other  . I think I'll just say I researched it and it's basically drinking diluted bleach, salt, and lemonade...  I don't know. I"m still digesting this.  She's not American either, this is in LONDON!  I don't feel comfortable sharing that particular video here, just in case, but fucking hell.  They call it 'Universal Antidote'. The Universal Antidote – The Science and Story of Chlorine Dioxide


----------



## NoXion (Nov 10, 2022)

Of all the quack remedies, it's the shit like bleach and black salve that baffles me to the most. How the fuck do people get it into their heads that a substance that can literally break down human flesh is some kind of cure-all?!


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Of all the quack remedies, it's the shit like bleach and black salve that baffles me to the most. How the fuck do people get it into their heads that a substance that can literally break down human flesh is some kind of cure-all?!


research, that's how.


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Of all the quack remedies, it's the shit like bleach and black salve that baffles me to the most. How the fuck do people get it into their heads that a substance that can literally break down human flesh is some kind of cure-all?!


The reasoning must be that in diluted form it kills the bad stuff? But how would they not think it could also damage the good stuff? Baffling.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2022)

I was recently doing some training, and whilst we were on a break a COVID vaccination team came to the building - they'd had a few cancellations so had 3 spare boosters if anyone wanted them.

One of the other people on the course (NHS healthcare worker) suddenly started passively aggressively talking to himself loudly about 'Well I've never put any of that filth in my body, and I've never had COVID, funny that eh?'

When one of the vaccinators politely asked him if he'd like a jab, he got all het up, 'Tell me, right, tell how come if the so-called vaccine works, that all of the people I know who have caught COVID had their shot?'

At some point he also made a 'DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH' type remark 🤷

(All three remaining shots got used 👍)


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 10, 2022)

editor said:


> The fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let them. nature will do the rest


----------



## NoXion (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> The reasoning must be that in diluted form it kills the bad stuff? But how would they not think it could also damage the good stuff? Baffling.



Maybe just a _little_ bit of fire will get rid of the mice and not burn my house down?


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 10, 2022)

elbows said:


> Ah yes, thats no doubt in response to a laughable 'pandemic amnesty' angle that some anti-vax movements have been coming out with in recent times. An angle I have done my best to remain ignorant of but became vaguely aware of recently. I'm not going to do my own research on it now.



Yeah, I've been seeing a lot about the "pandemic amnesty" - a writer in the Atlantic who was against school closures in 2020 wrote a piece arguing that both sides were right and wrong about some things and people should just move on.

Anti-vaxxers, of course, interpreted this to mean that the rest of society has realised they were right about everything and is now begging for their forgiveness in the hope that their horrible crimes against freedom will be forgotten.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 10, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Maybe just a _little_ bit of fire will get rid of the mice and not burn my house down?



Or maybe an attenuated pathogen might ... oh, wait, shit. No, ignore me


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Or maybe an attenuated pathogen might ... oh, wait, shit. No, ignore me


Might what? I'm really in search for all ammunition/knowledge possible. In my mind such diluted solution is more likely to do absolutely nothing at all than to even cause damage. It's just a waste of time. She then described how it had to be taken in small quantities over x hours (5, 8? Can't remember), this could potentially be dangerous?  When I asked how does it work, she talked about molecules and  cell oxigenation? I'm not a scientist, but hey, neither is she, however her conviction is strong! And based in real science, she thinks. 

She believes she's an expert because she works for the NHS. How can I argue with this conviction? I think she'd have no respect for my non scientific background (computer science doesn't count 😉) if I challenge her. So I won't. Also I like her. But I want her to know I won't be taking this because...?


----------



## NoXion (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> Might what? I'm really in search for all ammunition/knowledge possible. In my mind such diluted solution is more likely to do absolutely nothing at all than to even cause damage. It's just a waste of time. She then described how it had to be taken in small quantities over x hours (5, 8? Can't remember), this could potentially be dangerous?  When I asked how does it work, she talked about molecules and  cell oxigenation? I'm not a scientist, but hey, neither is she, however her conviction is strong! And based in real science, she thinks.
> 
> She believes she's an expert because she works for the NHS. How can I argue with this conviction? I think she'd have no respect for my non scientific background (computer science doesn't count 😉) if I challenge her. So I won't. Also I like her. But I want her to know I won't be taking this because...?



Because it's bleach. That's reason enough, isn't it? Point out that no qualified doctor will write out a prescription for bleach, and that no pharmacy would fulfil it. It's sold alongside other cleaning materials, not medications like paracetomol or ibuprofen. Just because she "works for the NHS" doesn't make her an expert. What work does she actually do? Unless she's a doctor, she's no more qualified than the rest of us.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> Might what? I'm really in search for all ammunition/knowledge possible. In my mind such diluted solution is more likely to do absolutely nothing at all than to even cause damage. It's just a waste of time. She then described how it had to be taken in small quantities over x hours (5, 8? Can't remember), this could potentially be dangerous?  When I asked how does it work, she talked about molecules and  cell oxigenation? I'm not a scientist, but hey, neither is she, however her conviction is strong! And based in real science, she thinks.
> 
> She believes she's an expert because she works for the NHS. How can I argue with this conviction? I think she'd have no respect for my non scientific background (computer science doesn't count 😉) if I challenge her. So I won't. Also I like her. But I want her to know I won't be taking this because...?


TBH, I really don't think arguing with these people can have much utility. About all you can do is state your position, don't bother explaining, and just saying "that's where I stand, and I'm not really interested in debating it." Doing that stands more chance of her taking a step back: if you argue with her, she's more likely to dig her heels in, and/or quote more and more nonsense at you until you give up in dismay. At which point she'll have convinced herself a little bit more.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> Might what?



...create a vaccine.

I was being silly, extrapolating on the whole "small amounts might work" thing, since that's kind of how a live vaccine works.

Which is, to be fair, the kind of shit both sides could throw at each other. "No, _you_ believe tiny amounts of something can cure you"

Cue the homeopaths.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 10, 2022)

Mere mortals might argue drinking bleach is a terrible idea, but do they have the wisdom of a billion-year-old god from the Andromeda galaxy?

_Most of the claims can be traced back to Jim Humble, founder and “archbishop” of the Genesis II Church of Health and Healing, aka “The Church of Bleach.” 

Humble has been touting the solution for nearly two decades, referring to it as MMS—Miracle or Master Mineral Solution. (It’s also known as the Miracle Mineral Supplement, the Chlorine Dioxide (CD) Protocol, and Water Purification Solution (WPS).) Humble is a former Scientologist who reportedly claims to be a billion-year-old god from the Andromeda galaxy._









						People are still drinking bleach—and vomiting and pooping their guts out
					

The “Church of Bleach” is still strong, despite years of warnings.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> TBH, I really don't think arguing with these people can have much utility. About all you can do is state your position, don't bother explaining, and just saying "that's where I stand, and I'm not really interested in debating it." Doing that stands more chance of her taking a step back: if you argue with her, she's more likely to dig her heels in, and/or quote more and more nonsense at you until you give up in dismay. At which point she'll have convinced herself a little bit more.



I don't like the "these people" attitude though, they are just people, with a blind spot.  Everyone has a blind spot no matter how smart they think they are.  I'm just trying to think of a way of saying I don't think this is a good idea without making her feel stupid or ostracised.  She's a friend, I don't want her not to be my friend anymore because of this.  There's been enough of that everywhere.  People falling out, hating on each other.  I don't want to be a part of that.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 10, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Mere mortals might argue drinking bleach is a terrible idea, but do they have the wisdom of a billion-year-old god from the Andromeda galaxy?
> 
> _Most of the claims can be traced back to Jim Humble, founder and “archbishop” of the Genesis II Church of Health and Healing, aka “The Church of Bleach.”
> 
> ...


that's me sold


girasol said:


> I don't like the "these people" attitude though, they are just people, with a blind spot.  Everyone has a blind spot no matter how smart they think they are.  I'm just trying to think of a way of saying I don't think this is a good idea without making her feel stupid or ostracised.  She's a friend, I don't want her not to be my friend anymore because of this.  There's been enough of that everywhere.  People falling out, hating on each other.  I don't want to be a part of that.


Just say you don't want to take this "remedy" and leave it at that and do not pursue the subject, I think trying to convince them that it is not a good idea will damage your friendship whichever way you try to do it.
What work does she do for the NHS?


----------



## pogofish (Nov 10, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Yeah, I've been seeing a lot about the "pandemic amnesty" - a writer in the Atlantic who was against school closures in 2020 wrote a piece arguing that both sides were right and wrong about some things and people should just move on.
> 
> Anti-vaxxers, of course, interpreted this to mean that the rest of society has realised they were right about everything and is now begging for their forgiveness in the hope that their horrible crimes against freedom will be forgotten.



However a significant proportion of anti-vaxxers are not shifting from their demands for "Nuremberg Trials" and public executions.  So no change there then..!


----------



## existentialist (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> I don't like the "these people" attitude though, they are just people, with a blind spot.  Everyone has a blind spot no matter how smart they think they are.  I'm just trying to think of a way of saying I don't think this is a good idea without making her feel stupid or ostracised.  She's a friend, I don't want her not to be my friend anymore because of this.  There's been enough of that everywhere.  People falling out, hating on each other.  I don't want to be a part of that.


Well, yeah, OK, I'm not saying they're some kind of discrete sub-group. "People who hold views like these..."


----------



## existentialist (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> I don't like the "these people" attitude though, they are just people, with a blind spot.  Everyone has a blind spot no matter how smart they think they are.  I'm just trying to think of a way of saying I don't think this is a good idea without making her feel stupid or ostracised.  She's a friend, I don't want her not to be my friend anymore because of this.  There's been enough of that everywhere.  People falling out, hating on each other.  I don't want to be a part of that.


I have friends who hold these views. Most of them know by now that there's no point peddling that nonsense around me, but none of us hate each other or are anything other than friendly. It gets less friendly if they insist on going on about it _ad nauseam_, though.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> I'm just trying to think of a way of saying I don't think this is a good idea without making her feel stupid or ostracised.


Is she showing you the same courtesy?


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Is she showing you the same courtesy?


She's never made me feel stupid/ostracised so, yeah.


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> that's me sold
> 
> Just say you don't want to take this "remedy" and leave it at that and do not pursue the subject, I think trying to convince them that it is not a good idea will damage your friendship whichever way you try to do it.
> What work does she do for the NHS?


I'm not sure. She told me before but I forgot 😁


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> She's never made me feel stupid/ostracised so, yeah.


That’s not what I asked though. 

Has she done you the courtesy _of worrying what you will feel_ from her questioning prior to questioning you? Or has she just dumped unwanted advice on you without worrying about the potential dispute it will cause?


----------



## pogofish (Nov 10, 2022)

existentialist said:


> Well, yeah, OK, I'm not saying they're some kind of discrete sub-group. "People who hold views like these..."



I’ve also noticed a fair number calling/framing themselves as “the resistance“ recently - if that’s not a discrete sub-group/bunker mentality, I don’t know what is?

And yes, a significant subset are arguing that there “resistance“ should now move over from antivaxxing to climate change denial!


----------



## girasol (Nov 10, 2022)

kabbes said:


> That’s not what I asked though.
> 
> Has she done you the courtesy _of worrying what you will feel_ from her questioning prior to questioning you? Or has she just dumped unwanted advice on you without worrying about the potential dispute it will cause?


The conversation wasn't like that.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2022)

girasol said:


> The conversation wasn't like that.


Indeed.

It’s never the conspiracists and the bleach-pushers that worry about how their words might land, is it?  It’s always the ones that are being put in the position of having to say no.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2022)

Partly through watching the lunatics playing around with their gas meters etc, I've finally plucked up the courage to have another go at ditching my TV license - having just had the renewal come through.
They managed to scare me out of it last time I tried.
It's one of my smaller money leaks, but it was long overdue.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 11, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Partly through watching the lunatics playing around with their gas meters etc, I've finally plucked up the courage to have another go at ditching my TV license - having just had the renewal come through.
> They managed to scare me out of it last time I tried.
> It's one of my smaller money leaks, but it was long overdue.


It's a piece of piss. You can register to say you don't need a licence, and they promise not to harass you for 2 years. Unless, as in my case, they decide you've been watching iPlayer and revoke it.

Either way, all you're condemned to is an escalating series of vaguely-worded (to the point of being misleading) threatening letters, which you can look at every month and laugh hollowly at. If, by some chance, they do send a zero-hours commission-based licence collector with no legal powers, you ask them to identify themselves, and then civilly tell them to go away. Don't engage, share no information, and don't be browbeaten. Worst-case scenario is that they turn up with a search warrant, in which case you have to let them in, but that's all. And they need reasonable evidence for suspicion, which not being on the licence database does not count as.

Don't be tempted down the "honest citizen" route ("I have nothing to hide"), because they are known to use trickery once in your house to get you to incriminate yourself by switching on devices, accessing TV, etc. Far easier just to tell them to go away in the first place.

Almost all prosecutions for TV licence evasion are secured on admissions that they have tricked/coerced out of people. Best not to let it get to that point.


----------



## muscovyduck (Nov 11, 2022)

You're also most likely to get a visit if you're somewhere with lots of vulnerable people. So like, homeless hostels, temp accommodation, that sort of thing. If you've got your own place you're probably fine


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2022)

Earlier in the year, a neighbour handed me a threatening-looking letter they'd had delivered by mistake - some time after I relented and reinstated my DD - but it turned out to be for the multiple-occupancy next door - it had me going for a while.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2022)

muscovyduck said:


> You're also most likely to get a visit if you're somewhere with lots of vulnerable people. So like, homeless hostels, temp accommodation, that sort of thing. If you've got your own place you're probably fine


38 years in the same house.
I was seriously pissed off when I got back from 2 weeks' holiday to find court threats from the council on my doormat due to switching banks and them messing up the DDs - I made sure to complain about that.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 11, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Partly through watching the lunatics playing around with their gas meters etc, I've finally plucked up the courage to have another go at ditching my TV license - having just had the renewal come through.
> They managed to scare me out of it last time I tried.
> It's one of my smaller money leaks, but it was long overdue.


Maybe l, though, don’t post a written record of this on a as public forum


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2022)

The BBC is so shit now.


kabbes said:


> Maybe l, though, don’t post a written record of this on a as public forum


I literally don't watch TV - haven't for years - not even BBC radio - not even Attenborough to be honest.
These days it all seems dumbed-down and a mouthpiece for the government.
The threatening language they use makes you wonder if it's possible to break the law watching Youtube feeds - they imply that watching live French TV would count.
I've made sure to delete my iPlayer username and password.


----------



## xenon (Nov 11, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> The BBC is so shit now.
> 
> I literally don't watch TV - haven't for years - not even BBC radio - not even Attenborough to be honest.
> These days it all seems dumbed-down and a mouthpiece for the government.
> ...



Yeah, they say you need one if you watch live TV on any channel. Including Youtube.

But @exerstencialist advice is right.

I used to work for them. Not in a door knocking capacity. The letters were / are such shit.


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 11, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> The BBC is so shit now.


There was a weirdo stood at the side of a roundabout in chesterfield yesterday with a sign saying "BBC are the virus" plus something else that was too small to read while driving past.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 11, 2022)

xenon said:


> Yeah, they say you need one if you watch live TV on any channel. Including Youtube.
> 
> But @exerstencialist advice is right.
> 
> I used to work for them. Not in a door knocking capacity. The letters were / are such shit.


I have a letter of apology from the beeb for causing mental distress by harrassing me about a licence from before you could do the online registration thingy


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 11, 2022)

WouldBe said:


> There was a weirdo stood at the side of a roundabout in chesterfield yesterday with a sign saying "BBC are the virus" plus something else that was too small to read while driving past.


They live!


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 12, 2022)

Last night I met a friend at my local for a pint and general catch-up. Two complete strangers of a certain age asked to sit a table behind us and we soon got talking to them. She remembered a few pubs from "back in the day" and we seemed to be getting on.

He then asked if I was "into music ". He started to recommend Van Morrison's new album. I immediately responded with "Oh that conspiracy theory album, anti-vaxx, anti-lockdown, all that?" and this, for want of a better word, triggered him. "He's not anti-vaxx, do you not know the truth, my brother was hospitalised by that vaccine....."

I showed him my NHS lanyard (as did my mate) though this only made him worse, so we said our goodbyes and sat elsewhere. 

He was _red_ with emotion. Burning, blushed, explicitly RED in the face, just from a few minutes of conversation.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 12, 2022)

I think I've offended a couple of long-time friends by making comments about anti-vaxxers last year, they've not contacted me - I'm pretty sure they've gone anti-vax .


----------



## nogojones (Nov 12, 2022)

I caught up with an old friend who I hadn't seen for a few years a couple of weeks back and went out to breakfast with him. Decent guy, who's had struggles with his mental health over the years, but generally held it down.

He's turned literally into a frothing at the mouth anti-vaxer, doing the demos and all that, explaining that he was mixing with far right shitheads for the common cause of freedom. I don't think lockdown did his head any favours and it came out in this way. He seems quite isolated and it turns out he lost his decent job due to his inability to not be a total twat in work during lockdown and refusing to wear masks or use any control measures, when working in customers buildings.

I explained that generally I tended to trust the overwhelming evidence and experience of the scientific community, whilst still being able to believe that the government were useless, corrupt tossers who valued the profits of Weatherspoons over the lives of 200,000 citizens. We both agreed that it was unlikely we'd change each others minds, so we chatted about old times and old mates who'd died during the last few years.

I won't be rushing to have breakfast again with him, because it still seems to be his primary thing that he talks about, but I wouldn't cut him out of my life either.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 13, 2022)

nogojones said:


> I caught up with an old friend who I hadn't seen for a few years a couple of weeks back and went out to breakfast with him. Decent guy, who's had struggles with his mental health over the years, but generally held it down.
> 
> He's turned literally into a frothing at the mouth anti-vaxer, doing the demos and all that, explaining that he was mixing with far right shitheads for the common cause of freedom. I don't think lockdown did his head any favours and it came out in this way. He seems quite isolated and it turns out he lost his decent job due to his inability to not be a total twat in work during lockdown and refusing to wear masks or use any control measures, when working in customers buildings.
> 
> ...


sounds like my best mate who i have referenced on this thread many times.

His facebook went from pictures of his kids and millwall memes to the most crazy, qanon tinged, antix vax shit real quick. he cut off all his old mates. his last message to our mates whatsapp group: "if anyone puts that poison in their arms, i won't speak to you or your families again." no one has heard of him since. a millionaire, owns his own air conditioning company. the only way i would reunite with him is if he reached out. we all tried to accomodate him and talk to him about it for months -we got paid back with sheep emojis. very sad. he was radicalised by monitised algorithyms, no less. you could see his activity, what he was sending, where he was linking too. i have yet to witness a quiet, retiring, humble anti vaxxer, and looking back he did have a touch of arrogance and narcissism about him - but that is why we loved him. he was funny, engaging, bold, brash. he was also excellent at taking the piss otu of himself too. Alas all of a sudden he's a great "Light Warrorior" and a baston of truth and anti corruption. It still is remarkable the level of self regard a fair few of the folks in the truther communities show.


----------



## ItStillWontWork (Nov 13, 2022)

There's something unhealthy about the obsessiveness displayed in this thread. Covid's over, people. Go outside and enjoy the fresh air.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> There's something unhealthy about the obsessiveness displayed in this thread. Covid's over, people. Go outside and enjoy the fresh air.


Is it fuck. Wanker


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> something unhealthy about the obsessiveness displayed in this thread. Covid's over, people. Go outside and enjoy the fresh air.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> There's something unhealthy about the obsessiveness displayed in this thread. Covid's over, people. Go outside and enjoy the fresh air.


You go first, and don't rush back ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> There's something unhealthy about the obsessiveness displayed in this thread. Covid's over, people. Go outside and enjoy the fresh air.



Go outside and enjoy the fresh air is fair enough advice.

But, covid isn't over, the paramedics called to my mother recently said they were dealing with lots of covid call-outs again, the doctors & nurses looking after her have told me they have a growing number of covid cases in the hospital again, thankfully less deaths, and likewise staff off sick with it.

At least those of us vaccinated are likely to have fairly mild illness if we are unlucky enough to catch it, the anti-vaxxers are far more likely to get it bad, and even die from it, so there's every reason to attack them for spreading their misinformation.


----------



## ItStillWontWork (Nov 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Go outside and enjoy the fresh air is fair enough advice.
> 
> But, covid isn't over, the paramedics called to my mother recently said they were dealing with lots of covid call-outs again, the doctors & nurses looking after her have told me they have a growing number of covid cases in the hospital again, thankfully less deaths, and likewise staff off sick with it.
> 
> At least those of us vaccinated are likely to have fairly mild illness if we are unlucky enough to catch it, the anti-vaxxers are far more likely to get it bad, and even die from it, so there's every reason to attack them for spreading their misinformation.



That's fair enough. I apologise for the terseness of my initial comment, and the implication that the virus is not still out there causing heartache to many people. 

I guess the point I was clumsily making is that this thread one that is clearly having a toxic effect on some peoples' emotional health. Going back and forth on social media with obsessive antivaxxers creates a sort of symbiotic relationship between those people and the anti-antivaxxers. Both sides are winding each other up, losing friends and family whilst the rest of the world continues on with their lives as before the pandemic.

Anyway, that's just my two pennies, and I didn't want to cause offence so I will leave it at that.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> I guess the point I was clumsily making is that this thread one that is clearly having a toxic effect on some peoples' emotional health.



Thing is it isnt this thread that is having a toxic effect. The thread is just a reflection that strongly held views are out there and cause inevitable consternation and woe. Depending on how someone engages with that reality, threads like this can actually help people to let off steam and come to terms with the messy reality. Its not unhealthy to mourn the loss of friendships caused by some peoples beliefs having driven a wedge through past relationships. And people are only dedicating a tiny fraction of their existence to engaging with threads like this one, posting on it doesnt indicate an unhealthy obsession with the topic.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> There's something unhealthy about the obsessiveness displayed in this thread. Covid's over, people. Go outside and enjoy the fresh air.


I'm currently on day 12, still testing positive, and bringing up gunk. It don't feel very over to me


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> There's something unhealthy about the obsessiveness displayed in this thread. Covid's over, people. Go outside and enjoy the fresh air.


There are 50 Covid patients in the hospital I work at. It's not over.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> At least those of us vaccinated are likely to have fairly mild illness if we are unlucky enough to catch it, the anti-vaxxers are far more likely to get it bad, and even die from it, so there's every reason to attack them for spreading their misinformation.



I hope you dont mind if I use that as a jumping off point to put a bit more flesh on the bones of that subject, its proportions and of the risk that remains.

A study from Singapore manages to succinctly describe that the effect of non-vaccination has on the death picture proportions there earlier in this year:



> There was an over-representation of persons who were not fully vaccinated, with 28% of COVID-19 deaths occurring in persons who were not fully vaccinated in the first half of 2022, even though only about 5% of the eligible population were not fully vaccinated in mid-March 2022.



( from https://www.moh.gov.sg/docs/librari...ality-during-the-covid-pandemic-18sep2022.pdf )

That simple statistic can help us understand the increased burden the not fully vaccinated face, but also that there is still plenty of deaths of vaccinated people. Its important to acknowledge that the age-risk picture is still out there. This is also important when it comes to getting booster shots, especially since one reason the elderly are thought to be more prone to the worst consequences is that their t-cell immune system starts to fade notably with advancing age. In people with decent t-cell defences, evidence implies that the initial primary course of vaccines has provided longer lasting t-cell based immunity that takes much longer to fade than antibody defences. Even better if they've had one well timed booster and/or past infection. But for those who have to rely on antibodies to do most of the protecting, subsequent boosters are very important to undo the antibody fading effect. 

When we add that detail to the picture, we are better equipped to judge the extent to which our battle with this virus is not 'all over'. And also that anti-vaxxers influencing older people not to bother with vaccination and boosters is a particular area of concern.

We could also chuck in the idea that in countries like ours, older people overall were less likely to have been exposed to the virus at earlier stages of the pandemic, lots of them did a good job of keeping out of harms way. We cant measure this with complete certainty because of how antibody markers we can detect fade over time, but we should still consider that younger, louder anti-vax people are more likely to have already taken the biggest risks in the past. Whereas a lot of older people who may not have been vaccinated or boosted have thrown those dice less often in the past, and we shouldnt encourage them to throw those dice in too confident a manner going forwards. There is a balance to be struck and vaccines have enabled people to resume their lives without as much risk as existed in the first waves of the pandemic. But some degree of care is still required.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> That's fair enough. I apologise for the terseness of my initial comment, and the implication that the virus is not still out there causing heartache to many people.
> 
> I guess the point I was clumsily making is that this thread one that is clearly having a toxic effect on some peoples' emotional health. Going back and forth on social media with obsessive antivaxxers creates a sort of symbiotic relationship between those people and the anti-antivaxxers. Both sides are winding each other up, losing friends and family whilst the rest of the world continues on with their lives as before the pandemic.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my two pennies, and I didn't want to cause offence so I will leave it at that.


I interact less and less with antivaxers - mostly I just iggy them and never see them again.
So far as I know I have none in my family - even though the whole generation above me are lick-spittle Tories, they at least remember polio et al ...
I've moved on and I'm back to trying to lead by example when it comes to making noises about the trashing of the planet... at 62 I won't be supergluing myself to the M32 ...
I tend to iggy straight-forward climate deniers too - be they alt-right twats or simply incapable of learning.... 

I have come to realise recently with the energy crisis that even those with a good understanding of other aspects of the world - often with the higher education I lack, are simply incapable of engaging with the very basic science they were taught when they were 11 - so I suppose inability to grasp the basics of what a virus is and how vaccines work was only to be expected ... I think my own interest in virology has been sated for now - but perhaps encountering the conspiracies to a certain extent is useful in forcing me to learn a little bit more here and there - just as creationism made me learn a bit more about evolution (and, incidentally, religion) - which of course put me in a good place when covid came along..

For me the greatest disappointment is that so many people are not interested to learn the basics of how things actually work  ...


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

Oh and what I left out of the picture in my previous post is what the full burden of long covid and other risks from repeated infection will turn out to be as more evidence accumulates over time. An unpleasant picture is already emerging but it is difficult to talk about it with the appropriate degree of concern, without seeming either over the top or too complacent, difficult to put it in perspective, difficult for humans in general to get this sense of risk and what level of risk-reduction is most appropriate spot on.


----------



## ItStillWontWork (Nov 13, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> I interact less and less with antivaxers - mostly I just iggy them and never see them again.
> So far as I know I have none in my family - even though the whole generation above me are lick-spittle Tories, they at least remember polio et al ...
> I've moved on and I'm back to trying to lead by example when it comes to making noises about the trashing of the planet... at 62 I won't be supergluing myself to the M32 ...
> I tend to iggy straight-forward climate deniers too - be they alt-right twats or simply incapable of learning....
> ...



I can see that. Although I suspect antivaxxers are not so much created by a lack of education as by having a particular psychological profile. Gut instincts and emotion play far more of a role in opinion formation that rational thought. Which is partly why engaging in debate with them may actually make things worse, because any form of debate has an emotional impact that can back a person into a corner.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

Yes it certainly involves how people end up framing events and the effects on their lives of these pandemic years, how their worldview is formed and the role they give themselves and powerful forces within that worldview. And how anger, fear, paranoia and the perceived motivations of others is woven into that picture. If you attach most of the fear to the virus and its consequences then you obviously reach very different conclusions to if you attach that fear to other powerful forces. And fear directed at governments etc can be connected to very different angles - anger and fear can be connected to perceptions of an inadequate response to the pandemic, resulting in views such as my own, or to the idea that governments went too far and were using the pandemic to serve other agendas, resulting in views we will criticise in threads like this one.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

And when we consider the unvaccinated and the only partially vaccinated, there is a cultural component that we cant really do justice to by focusing on the sort of loud anti-vaxxers that come up on threads like this. I'm white and its within my comfort zone to focus on the far-right, the 'hippies' etc. Its not so easy or appropriate for me to spout my views about what has influenced other groups. Normally I will only go as far as to speak vaguely about cultural and historical reasons why some groups have more distrust of medical and other authorities that would be expected to influence attitudes, and to point out data such as the following. So I dont claim I can do that subject justice, far from it, I just want to acknowledge the limitations of our most commonly discussed angles here.



(from the weekly covid & flu surveillance report https://assets.publishing.service.g...116648/Weekly_Flu_and_COVID-19_report_w45.pdf )


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 13, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> That's fair enough. I apologise for the terseness of my initial comment, and the implication that the virus is not still out there causing heartache to many people.
> 
> I guess the point I was clumsily making is that this thread one that is clearly having a toxic effect on some peoples' emotional health. Going back and forth on social media with obsessive antivaxxers creates a sort of symbiotic relationship between those people and the anti-antivaxxers. Both sides are winding each other up, losing friends and family whilst the rest of the world continues on with their lives as before the pandemic.
> 
> Anyway, that's just my two pennies, and I didn't want to cause offence so I will leave it at that.


Don't actually disagree with this. I was pretty obsessively posting on this thread for months, mainly because I was transfixed by what happened to my mate so I was delving into the communities and reporting back. 

But the general sentiment here i sort of agree with. Stop feeding the wolf.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 13, 2022)

elbows said:


> Thing is it isnt this thread that is having a toxic effect. The thread is just a reflection that strongly held views are out there and cause inevitable consternation and woe. Depending on how someone engages with that reality, threads like this can actually help people to let off steam and come to terms with the messy reality. Its not unhealthy to mourn the loss of friendships caused by some peoples beliefs having driven a wedge through past relationships. And people are only dedicating a tiny fraction of their existence to engaging with threads like this one, posting on it doesnt indicate an unhealthy obsession with the topic.


This is true too - i literally only think of covid when alerted to this thread.

but of course too yes it isn't over at all and agree its still having a big impact.


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2022)

But ultimately its the continued existence of vaccination programs and other aspects of the pandemic response that feeds the wolf, not the degree to which we pay attention to it.

For example the absence of lockdowns took away some of the wolfs reasons for being. And the closure of virus testing centres removed some of the physical locations they could target. And when there is no news about hospital wards being stuffed full of covid patients, its less likely that wankers will ignorantly march into hospitals in order to 'expose the truth'.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 13, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


ITMA.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2022)

Evolution is going backwards...


----------



## prunus (Nov 13, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Evolution is going backwards...



Evolution is always going forwards, but forwards doesn’t equate with progress


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 13, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Evolution is going backwards...


Devolution.


----------



## LDC (Nov 15, 2022)

These were all over the hospital where I work today, first time seen them.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> These were all over the hospital where I work today, first time seen them.
> 
> View attachment 351654


I'll keep an eye out for them at our hospital. They'll be destroyed on sight.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 15, 2022)

LDC said:


> These were all over the hospital where I work today, first time seen them.
> 
> View attachment 351654


'Useless against any viruses' and simultaneously the cause of bacterial lung infections - those are some mad crazy powerful deep state bioweapons


----------



## WouldBe (Nov 15, 2022)

Remains of a sticker on local bus stop claiming masks cause cancer and something else I couldn't make out.  Might explain the shortage of doctors and nurses in the country.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2022)

Might that flyer might be related to the 1000 angels bullshit?


----------



## pogofish (Nov 16, 2022)

ItStillWontWork said:


> There's something unhealthy about the obsessiveness displayed in this thread. Covid's over, people. Go outside and enjoy the fresh air.



Its more than just COVID - The anti-vaxx "community" are now spreading their tentacles and are actively in the process of integrating themselves into the wider reactionary/climate-change denial/anti-NHS/far-right and other interconnected spheres.  Often using slightly different tactics/messages and aiming at wider audiences compared to what we've been used to.

Keeping an eye on them at least is a worthwhile lesson in how things are changing in wider societal manipulation IMO.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Its more than just COVID - The anti-vaxx "community" are now spreading their tentacles and are actively in the process of integrating themselves into the wider reactionary/climate-change denial/anti-NHS/far-right and other interconnected spheres.  Often using slightly different tactics/messages and aiming at wider audiences compared to what we've been used to.
> 
> Keeping an eye on them at least is a worthwhile lesson in how things are changing in wider societal manipulation IMO.


also moving into the anti trans brigade


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 18, 2022)

This is pretty out there.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 18, 2022)

anyone else read that as Oliver Letwin?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone care to pull this site apart?



> In a nutshell the evidence suggests an accidental lab leak in China, with funding from Ecohealth, run by a Brit and funded by the US NIH. All very embarrassing so they chose to blame the bats.











						Origin Of Covid
					

Bibliography and summary papers




					originofcovid.org


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Anyone care to pull this site apart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems like the author might be a bit of a crank but a lot of the sources and theories appear to be legitimate.

The lab leak theory still hasn't been ruled out, AFAIK, and it's not going to be while China refuses to fully cooperate with WHO researcher, an issue the Washington Post went into detail about last month:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/11/17/covid-early-cases-wuhan-china-mystery/


----------



## yield (Dec 1, 2022)

Thread here Origins of SarsCoV-2 virus, does it matter & why?


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Anyone care to pull this site apart?



I found a site with a 'guest post' by the same author, 'Andrew Tuntable Ph. D.'

D.R.A.S.T.I.C. Research 

I tried looking him up but could only find this from a twitter thread in February:







twitter link

Looking closer at this D.R.A.S.T.I.C Research site 





(...)






a very strong sense of deja-vu came over me. This seems exactly like some of the slash fiction/fantasy sites set up about non-existent organisations investigating UFOs and aliens back in the 1990s. They also published long 'research' documents by mysterious experts. 

_Cue X-Files theme music._

However at that point I dozed off and slept for several hours.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2022)

Two Tuntables and a microphone


----------



## pogofish (Dec 3, 2022)

Remember that you saw this particular claim here first:



Also:


----------



## 2hats (Dec 3, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Remember that you saw this particular claim here first:



​


----------



## Storm Fox (Dec 3, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Remember that you saw this particular claim here first:



Well, it makes more sense that what is happening over here --> Bitcoin discussion and news


----------



## pogofish (Dec 3, 2022)

Coming out the woodwork tonight:











And the best yet - *Its not a tinfoil hat - it's A CROWN OF KNOWLEDGE..!*


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 3, 2022)

The obsessions with transgender issues is something isn't it. I think I have given the issue of transgender rights etc about five minutes total thought in my whole life (fully sympathetic and supporting of course). They are obsessed.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 3, 2022)

Yup - It does seem a big feature in their ideology-creep as the immediacy of COVID recedes. I suppose it also ties-in with belief in all sorts of other poisons/toxins being deliberately "fed" to us by the NWO to make us easier to control. Which also ties-in to the anti-feminist/pro-masculinity line that even female antivaxxers seem to tow. 

See also the pro-Putin stuff over Ukraine, which also seems a common cause - Putin of course is an anti-Nazi/NWO hero to them.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 3, 2022)

That Davos/WEF poster you posted pogofish also has big references to the transhumanism thing that conspiracists are very worried about. Because of course, it would be easy to forcibly implant a mobile phone in someone's arm. Everyone would just let that happen.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 4, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Because of course, it would be easy to forcibly implant a mobile phone in someone's arm. Everyone would just let that happen.


Interesting procybernetictranshumanism, _SOUL-JACKER_


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> The obsessions with transgender issues is something isn't it. I think I have given the issue of transgender rights etc about five minutes total thought in my whole life (fully sympathetic and supporting of course). They are obsessed.


And one of my bugbears - claims of lowering of testosterone   / "feminising" of men - especially in relation to phytoestrogens in a plant-based diet.
Exactly *who *is supposed to represent "masculinity" ?
Tucker Carlson, Alex Jones, Paul Joseph Watson ?

And the sustainable food future is liable to involve the direct conversion of otherwise inedible plants via fungi and bacteria, not insect larvae... though in Thailand they've been a delicacy for ever ...


----------



## elbows (Dec 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> And one of my bugbears - claims of lowering of testosterone   / "feminising" of men - especially in relation to phytoestrogens in a plant-based diet.
> Exactly *who *is supposed to represent "masculinity" ?



Probably General Jack D Ripper from Dr Strangelove.

General Jack D. Ripper : Mandrake, do you realize that in addition to fluoridating water, why, there are studies underway to fluoridate salt, flour, fruit juices, soup, sugar, milk... ice cream. Ice cream, Mandrake, children's ice cream.
Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake : [very nervous]  Lord, Jack.
General Jack D. Ripper : You know when fluoridation first began?
Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake : I... no, no. I don't, Jack.
General Jack D. Ripper : Nineteen hundred and forty-six. 1946, Mandrake. How does that coincide with your post-war Commie conspiracy, huh? It's incredibly obvious, isn't it? A foreign substance is introduced into our precious bodily fluids without the knowledge of the individual. Certainly without any choice. That's the way your hard-core Commie works.
Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake : Uh, Jack, Jack, listen... tell me, tell me, Jack. When did you first... become... well, develop this theory?
General Jack D. Ripper : [somewhat embarassed]  Well, I, uh... I... I... first became aware of it, Mandrake, during the physical act of love.
Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake : Hmm.
General Jack D. Ripper : Yes, a uh, a profound sense of fatigue... a feeling of emptiness followed. Luckily I... I was able to interpret these feelings correctly. Loss of essence.
Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake : Hmm.
General Jack D. Ripper : I can assure you it has not recurred, Mandrake. Women uh... women sense my power and they seek the life essence. I, uh... I do not avoid women, Mandrake.
Group Capt. Lionel Mandrake : No.
General Jack D. Ripper : But I... I do deny them my essence.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 4, 2022)

Lurdan said:


> I found a site with a 'guest post' by the same author, 'Andrew Tuntable Ph. D.'
> 
> D.R.A.S.T.I.C. Research
> 
> ...




Yeah, they sounds a little odd - still, I think it's definitely an error to lump the lab leak theory in with anti-vaxxers, QAnon etc. - Fauci himself said last week that he's keeping an open mind on it.

As Bloomberg, not exactly a hotbed of conspiraloonery,  put it last month:

_The possibility that the Covid pandemic started with a lab accident isn’t a conspiracy theory. Nor has science conclusively proven that it started in a Wuhan wet market. We simply don’t know — because China has set up numerous roadblocks to impede scientists’ ability to understand the origin of a pandemic that’s killed millions and shows no sign of ending. 
Americans, however, have been channeling our outrage not at China’s evasiveness, but at each other for disagreeing on what conclusions to draw from the sparse and indirect data that China has made available ....

.... In short, whether the lab leak is the more likely scenario depends on which lines of evidence you choose to believe or emphasize. Accepting the Wuhan market theory of the virus’s origins requires putting a lot of trust in the limited data China has supplied. And remember, the Chinese government’s official version of events is that SARS-CoV-2 arrived in their country on frozen food imported from elsewhere — without blaming any specific country.

Debate should focus on the science — the quality of data and inferences drawn from it. There’s no conspiracy needed for the virus to have come from a lab leak or a market. China’s destruction and withholding of evidence has kept the answer hidden. But we shouldn’t give up trying to find it._



			archive.ph


----------



## ItStillWontWork (Dec 4, 2022)

editor said:


> Anyone care to pull this site apart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know about the site, but this - "_In a nutshell the evidence suggests an accidental lab leak in China, with funding from Ecohealth, run by a Brit and funded by the US NIH._"- doesn't sound so far out.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 4, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> The obsessions with transgender issues is something isn't it. I think I have given the issue of transgender rights etc about five minutes total thought in my whole life (fully sympathetic and supporting of course). They are obsessed.



This popped-up earlier:



And that one has plenty more - anti-vax, anti-trans, NWO, Canadian "Freedom" and other of the pet issues.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 4, 2022)

I also wonder if it is a currently "acceptable" form of homophobia?  Plenty of Trans-related discussions seem to degenerate to the "I don't want any alphabet..." level pretty quickly.  And yes, I've no doubt some of it is also repressed/internalised revulsion from them.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> And one of my bugbears - claims of lowering of testosterone   / "feminising" of men - especially in relation to phytoestrogens in a plant-based diet.


There is a significant current of old fashioned racism in that one too - IME nearly all of it revolves round White and maybe Asian men being "feminised" whilst higher testosterone in Black men means they are being left to procreate freely and fecklessly, with no societal control at all.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 4, 2022)

What on earth is he throwing in the saucepan?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> What on earth is he throwing in the saucepan?


Grubs. The only thing worse than enforced  vegan food to save us from fake global warming.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 4, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Grubs. The only thing worse than enforced  vegan food to save us from fake global warming.


good source of protein, so are cockroaches


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> good source of protein, so are cockroaches


But not actually much more carbon - , neutral than chicken nuggets apparently.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2022)

pogofish said:


> I also wonder if it is a currently "acceptable" form of homophobia?  Plenty of Trans-related discussions seem to degenerate to the "I don't want any alphabet..." level pretty quickly.  And yes, I've no doubt some of it is also repressed/internalised revulsion from them.



a lot of the anti-trans BS in the last few years is very similar to the anti-gay BS of the 70s / 80s - the 'they recruit because they can't / don't reproduce' was around then (see 'save our children', 1977)


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 4, 2022)

The Venn Diagram would look like it had been drawn by a Spirograph. Men who are suddenly into meat only diets and go on rants about there truly being 50 brand names of sugar; men who are sceptical or down right conspiratorial about vaccines; men who aren't as pro-LGBT as they once appeared (always listen out for 'I don't mind gay men on TV usually but.....'); men who venture into men's rights talk when given the opportunity.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 5, 2022)

BigMoaner said:


> What on earth is he throwing in the saucepan?



And he's sitting near-naked on a rock because of the WEF's "You will own nothing" thing.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 5, 2022)

Meanwhile:


----------



## pogofish (Dec 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> The Venn Diagram would look like it had been drawn by a Spirograph. Men who are suddenly into meat only diets and go on rants about there truly being 50 brand names of sugar; men who are sceptical or down right conspiratorial about vaccines; men who aren't as pro-LGBT as they once appeared (always listen out for 'I don't mind gay men on TV usually but.....'); men who venture into men's rights talk when given the opportunity.



Rather than a Venn Diagram, I'd see it more as the spread of a parasitic plant from host to new hosts.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 6, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> Exactly *who *is supposed to represent "masculinity" ?
> Tucker Carlson, Alex Jones, Paul Joseph Watson ?



This might give a hint:


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 13, 2022)

This seems to be the thread for all things loonery so here's this









						Carl Froch '100%' believes the Earth is flat and labels NASA 'fake' | JOE.co.uk
					

Former super-middleweight champion Carl Froch is adamant that the Earth is flat and believes that Nasa is a "fake space agency" that uses "CGI images."




					www.joe.co.uk


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 13, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> This seems to be the thread for all things loonery so here's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Man who gets punched in the head for a living believes...'


----------



## pogofish (Dec 13, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> This seems to be the thread for all things loonery so here's this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we have established threads for flat-earthers and moon landing conspiracists but if he's an anti-vaxxer too, then fair enough.  They are all melding together.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

There is a thread i started somewhere about insane conspiracy theories such as “birds aren’t real” and “Finland isn’t a real place, it’s all sea - Russia made it up so they could keep all the fish there - the clue's in the name”
Lemme see if I can find it


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/whats-the-nuttiest-conspiracy-theory.329858/


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> There is a thread i started somewhere about insane conspiracy theories such as “birds aren’t real”


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


>


They’ve been replaced by CIA surveillance drones disguised as birds or something. It was started as a joke experiment to see if people would take it seriously. And guess what?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2022)

The "mud flood" / Tartaria thing is particularly dismaying - probably most popular with people who have never experienced the change from one century to another - where 1890 might as well be ancient Egypt ...
My pet UK YT chemtrailer and covidiot posted from the airport the other day on their way to the USA and I jokingly complained that they would be dumping on my house from 30,000 feet - but it seems they now claim it's only *military *aircraft doing it ...


----------



## prunus (Dec 13, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


> The "*mud flood" / Tartaria *thing is particularly dismaying - probably most popular with people who have never experienced the change from one century to another - where 1890 might as well be ancient Egypt ...
> My pet UK YT chemtrailer and covidiot posted from the airport the other day on their way to the USA and I jokingly complained that they would be dumping on my house from 30,000 feet - but it seems they now claim it's only *military *aircraft doing it ...




Not heard of that one before. Yup, it’s pretty bonkers, and reads as if riddled with ignorance. Which it probably is.






						Tartaria Mud Flood Reset: A Missing Legacy | Unariun Wisdom
					

Tartaria (originally pronounced “Tataria” without the first “r”) is the name of the pre Mongolian empire that originated in northern Asia before spanning the




					www.unariunwisdom.com
				




E2a and the comments… I’m amazed people that ignorant can even use a computer.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> They’ve been replaced by CIA surveillance drones disguised as birds or something. It was started as a joke experiment to see if people would take it seriously. And guess what?



So it's taken off among the true believers, has it? I really wish people would stop with these painfully unfunny "joke" conspiracies. I would have thought the lesson was learned all the way back when the joke Flat Earth groups on Facebook got taken over by the genuine nutters, but apparently some people want to repeat that nonsense?


----------



## souljacker (Dec 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> So it's taken off among the true believers, has it? I really wish people would stop with these painfully unfunny "joke" conspiracies. I would have thought the lesson was learned all the way back when the joke Flat Earth groups on Facebook got taken over by the genuine nutters, but apparently some people want to repeat that nonsense?


I don't think it really has. It's still a joke from Reddit as far as I can see. Redditors often turn up at conspiracy demos with their Birds aren't real placards.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 13, 2022)

I want a human-sized Tartarian fireplace but I think we can do with out the radioactive streetlights..!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 13, 2022)

prunus said:


> E2a and the comments… I’m amazed people that ignorant can even use a computer.





> Barbara Sandlin says:
> 
> March 11, 2022 at 4:51 pm
> 
> Tartaria was a different ‘Timeline’’ There are many other Timelines in this Matrix Game and some of us are playing in ALL of them. They leaked the Tartaria pictures as a clue to what we are actually experiencing. If you know how to use Kinesiology you can get SOURCE TRUTH KNOWLEDGE. Not just Matrix lies.



I would love Barbara to come for tea one evening. It would be so much fun.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> They’ve been replaced by CIA surveillance drones disguised as birds or something. It was started as a joke experiment to see if people would take it seriously. And guess what?


No, I mean it's not a conspiracy theory


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> So it's taken off among the true believers, has it? I really wish people would stop with these painfully unfunny "joke" conspiracies. I would have thought the lesson was learned all the way back when the joke Flat Earth groups on Facebook got taken over by the genuine nutters, but apparently some people want to repeat that nonsense?


I think they’re very funny


----------



## NoXion (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I think they’re very funny



Even when they metastasise into full-blown quackery, as has historically happened?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> Even when they metastasise into full-blown quackery, as has historically happened?


All the more so!


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)

Come on, the charging method is genius.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

two sheds said:


> Come on, the charging method is genius.


Pardon?


----------



## two sheds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 13, 2022)

Always interesting to see the drones recharging.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

cupid_stunt said:


> Always interesting to see the drones recharging.


you just stamped all over a decent joke


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 13, 2022)

NoXion said:


> So it's taken off among the true believers, has it? I really wish people would stop with these painfully unfunny "joke" conspiracies. I would have thought the lesson was learned all the way back when the joke Flat Earth groups on Facebook got taken over by the genuine nutters, but apparently some people want to repeat that nonsense?


I always found interesting how Jones slated Icke's Lizard theories. Like it's fine to bullshit and grift but don't push it too far, there's money to think about.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> you just stamped all over a decent joke


Really? I liked his image and found it amusing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Really? I liked his image and found it amusing.


what image? two sheds posted the image


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 13, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> what image? two sheds posted the image


So he did!


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 14, 2022)

According to this Canadian study, anti-vaxxers drive like fools as well.









						COVID Vaccine Refusers Have 72 Percent Higher Risk of a Serious Traffic Crash, Study Shows
					

“We theorized that individual adults who tend to resist public health recommendations might also neglect basic road safety guidelines,” the authors stated.




					www.vice.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 14, 2022)

two sheds said:


>


The birds are a load of bollocks!


----------



## PR1Berske (Dec 14, 2022)

The guy who started "Birds Aren't Real" did a good job of turning up to pro-Trump/pro-QAnon etc rallies to puncture them with his own brand of placard waving nonsense. He soon created a (relatively) harmless counter point to extremists by spoiling their fun whenever he and his followers could.

He also "puked" a cup of milk pretending it was vomit while skewering a live TV interview. It's in the grand tradition of holding up a mirror to this sort of thing.


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2023)

Some particular UK anti-vax voices are quite active again in recent days, perhaps as a consequence of Musks shitty stewardship of twitter (and we know Musk previously said some awful, dangerous, self-interested shit about the pandemic).

For example:





I havent looked into the DFPUK group that Young has been quacking on about. Maybe it stands for Doctors For Pandemic Unlimited Killing.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 3, 2023)

there is the co-chair from Hart and also the UKMFA director on their press release video, I suspect this was formed after the "congress" in London in September, usual suspects mostly, no "about us/who we are" on the website but a disclaime that the site is for "educationnal purposes", also some video reposts of Malhotra, john campbell and a ron johnson rumble channel video...


----------



## bcuster (Jan 3, 2023)

Anti-Vax MAGA Republicans Try To Link Damar Hamlin’s Injury To His ‘Vaccine Status’
					

Right-wing anti-vaxxers took to Twitter to try – without any proof – to blame Buffalo Bills safety Damar Hamlin’s scary injury on his “vaccine status.”




					newsone.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2023)

Thought by some to be a freak accident - wasn't at least one cricket player killed by a blow to the temple ?









						Commotio cordis - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## existentialist (Monday at 8:48 AM)




----------

